#ubuntu-it 2010-11-22
<roxdragon> wwewwewew
<puccio> hola roxdragon
<roxdragon> hola
<aziezah_sabar> THIS IS THE BEST U CAN GET http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JE0D7ZA/psyBNC2.3.1_4.rar
<roxdragon> non spammate azz
<rorro007> ciao a tutti mi rivolgo a voi non so più dove cercare, parto all'estero 2 settimane e vorrei qualcosa per potere entrare nel mio pc e gestire il mio pc fisso che ho a casa
<rorro007> nessuno sa come risolvere il mio problema??
<remix_tj> rorro007: dipende cosa intendi fare
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<rorro007> remix_tj , allora dovrei vedere le cartelle vedere email rispondere eamil che mi arrivano nel pc ect
<remix_tj> rorro007: potresti attivare VNC e usare dyndns per avere un nome fisso per collegarti al tuo computer, ma comunque sara' lento e di qualita' scarsetta
<rorro007> remix_tj , non c'è un sistema come se fosse davanti al mio pc
<remix_tj> si rorro007 c'e' VNC come ti dicevo
<remix_tj> e' una specie di desktop remoto
<remix_tj> solo che e' moooolto lento
<misterblu> ciao ragazzi mi si blocca l'aggiornamento credo su tomboy, provo con il terminale do il comando sudo apt-get update legge i pacchetti ma non installa perchè
<Claudinux> misterblu: devi dare sudo apt-get upgrade
<misterblu> perchè
<misterblu> legge i pacchetti della versioni che ho
<misterblu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535101/
<rorro007> remix_tj , ok povo vnc devo istallarlo nel mio pc??
<Claudinux> misterblu: il comando che hai digitato tu controll gli aggiornmaneti disponibili, quello che ti ho suggerito io li installa
<Claudinux> misterblu: in pratic servono entrambi :-)
<misterblu> ok
<remix_tj> rorro007: se hai ubuntu e' gia' installato
<remix_tj> rorro007: sistema -> preferenze -> desktop remoto
<rorro007> remix_tj , e quando son fuori dove devo andare per vederlo
<rorro007> remix_tj , una volta che ho configurato remoto
<misterblu> claudinux, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535102/ non va
<remix_tj> rorro007: devi collegarti all'indirizzo del tuo pc
<misterblu> claudinux guarda il pastebin
<rorro007> remix_tj , e dove lo vedo il mio indirizzo??
<remix_tj> pero' devi configurarti il NAT sul tuo router per la porta 5900 e siccome hai ip dinamico dovresti registrarti a dyndns
<remix_tj> cosi' hai sempre la possibilita' di collegarti utilizzando un nome
<rorro007> remix_tj , ok ho visto adesso provo grazie mille
<rorro007> remix_tj , mi dice "Questo desktop è raggiungibile solamente dalla rete locale. Altre persone possono accedere a questo computer"
<rorro007> remix_tj , cioe ??
<remix_tj> uh?
<remix_tj> rorro007: niente e' un avviso per dirti che e' attivato il desktop remoto
<rorro007> remix_tj , allora vada tranquillo se sonon allestero digito ip e pasword e posso vederlo??
<misterblu> mi si blocca l'upgrade us tomboy avrei bisogno di un comando che mi chieda per ogni pacchetto se voglio installarlo, esiste?
<nicolindalciucio> ciao a tutti
<nicolindalciucio> qualcuno conosce un emulatore di atari 7800 per linux?
<rorro007> remix_tj , non ho capito bene dove devo andare se ho un altro pc sul browset e scrivo ip?? non funziona
<Odo> Giorno
<Netw0rk> buongiorno
<Netw0rk> C'è qualcuno=
<Netw0rk> ?
<OverMe> !nessuno | Netw0rk
<ubot-it> Netw0rk: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<misterblu> ho un prob con gli aggiornamenti
<misterblu> mi si blocca
<misterblu> quale comando uso per confermare ogni pacchetto, da terminale
<OverMe> misterblu, apri il terminale: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<OverMe> !paste | misterblu
<ubot-it> misterblu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Netw0rk> allora ho appena installato ubuntu e non riesco a configurare la wirless!!!
<misterblu> overme http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535102/
<Netw0rk> mi sapreste aiutare?
<misterblu> overme per il primo comando http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535101/
<misterblu> si blocca tomboy
<OverMe> misterblu, si vedo, un attimo che vediamo che si può fare
<Netw0rk> avete qualche consiglio?
<OverMe> misterblu, prova a fare un sudo apt-get clean poi di nuovo suao apt-get upgrade
<OverMe> *sudo
<Netw0rk> vi prego sono ancora un utente debole su ubuntu e non so come procedere per configurare la wi-fi
<OverMe> Netw0rk, ls scheda wifi è interna o esterna?
<Netw0rk> interna
<OverMe> Netw0rk, da terminale: lspci
<OverMe> !paste | Netw0rk
<ubot-it> Netw0rk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Netw0rk> ok adesso provo
<misterblu> overme, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535110/   si blocca
<OverMe> misterblu, ok hai già dato sudo dpkg --configure -a quindi riprova sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Netw0rk> ok ho eseguito il comando
<Netw0rk> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535114/
<Netw0rk> allora?
<OverMe> Netw0rk, eh, con calma... da terminale dai: sudo apt-get update    quando ha finito vai in sistema -> amministrazione ->driver hardware e guarda se ti propone un dirver aggiuntivo
<jester-> Netw0rk: il gestore driver esterni non vede nulla?
<Netw0rk> un'attimo
<jester-> OverMe: forse erve abilitare i partners
<Netw0rk> adesso verifico
<jester-> serve*
<OverMe> pure...
<OverMe> misterblu, allora? news?
<nicotano> buongiorno
<misterblu> overme, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535116/, tomboy si blocca e mi butta fuori
<misterblu> overme, hai letto
<OverMe> misterblu, si ho letto
<misterblu> c'è un errore in tomboy ho provato a rimuovere ilprogramma ma anche da li si blocca dice che prima lo devo riparare
<OverMe> misterblu, quarda, pare che qui abbiano risolto con un pacchetto simile
<OverMe> http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9880309&postcount=5
<OverMe> il pacchetto che non gli funzionava era acroread, tu fai la stessa cosa per tomboy
<papa> ciao, ho involontariamente installato kde. come si fa a disinstallarlo?
<nicotano> papa, apri synaptic, in chiave di ricerca scrivi kde e spunta tutte le occorrenze per la disinstallazione
<papa> pardon, come si apre sinaptic?
<nicotano> papa, sei in ambiente gnome adesso ?
<papa> si
<nicotano> amministrazione gestore pacchetti
<papa> ho aperto il gestore pacchetti e ho scritto kde: mi da una serie di pacchetti di cui kde è una parte del nome (es. kdelibs4-dev). inoltre mi da solo la possibilità di installarli
<nicotano> papa, quelli installati hanno una spunta verde
<papa> pardon
<papa> dovevo selezionare installato. ok, adesso rimuovo tutti quelli con kde nel nome?
<nicotano> clicca destro sul pacchetto e spunta per rimozione completa
<papa> tra i risultati ci sono anche pacchetti che non portano le lettere kde (es. libplasma3) rimuovo anche quelli?
<nicotano> papa, se fai rimozione completa vengono disinstallati anche i pacchetti che dipendono da quello selezionato, se sei sicuro che appartiene a kde lo selezioni
<papa> non li elimina, fa tutta la procedura ma alla fine restano nella lista
<nicotano> papa, dopo la spunta pigia il tasto applica
<papa> già fatto
<nicotano> nella lista li vedi sempre, ma non installati
<papa> ok non avevo selezionato correttamente
<papa> sta andando...
<papa> domanda stupida: ma i pacchetti installati e rimossi su linux lasciano traccia come su win o spariscono del tutto?
<nicotano> papa, i pacchetti scaricati restano in /etc/apt/cache per una eventuale reinstallazione senza essere riscaricati, se vuoi eliminarli del tutto dal pc devi fare pulizia sudo apt-get autoclean   cancella tutti gli archivi .deb dei pacchetti che non sono più installati nel sistema;
<nicotano>  sudo apt-get autoremove   rimuove tutte le dipendenze di pacchetti precedentemente rimossi
<nicotano> !pacchetti | papa
<ubot-it> papa: in Ubuntu tutto il sistema di installazione e aggiornamento è centralizzato: se vuoi davvero essere comodo non usare altri tools al di fuori di Synaptic, Ubuntu software center, kpackagekit e Update Manager (grafici) oppure apt-get o aptitude (da riga di comando). Vedi anche !synaptic, !adept, !apt, !aptitude, !deb
<papa> in effetti kde si è scaricato perchè ho cercaro di installare un widget meteo da ubuntu software center
<nicotano> papa,  cerca di stare attento e scarica pacchetti gnome, poi se vuoi un software di kde ovvio che le librerie di kde e altre dipendenze vengono installate
<papa> ho provato a dare i comandi che mi hai scritto ma mi da errore
<nicotano> papa, chiudi synaptic e software manager
<papa> ok sta funzionando
<papa> fatto, adesso ho fatto di nuovo una ricerca su gestore pacchetti scrivendo kde e mi ha dato una nuova sfilza di risultati
<papa> non c'è un modo per rimuoverli tutti in un colpo solo?
<nicotano> papa, se non hanno spunta verde vuol dire che non sono installati
<papa> caspita! hai ragione
<nicotano> !synaptic | papa leggi un po' mdi documentazione
<ubot-it> papa leggi un po' mdi documentazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<papa> ok lo farò senz'altro. per adesso credo che abbiamo risolto. grazie mille e a presto
<nicotano> :)
<maumau> buongiorno a tutti, qualcuno sa dirmi perchè ogni 2 o 3 gg mi si pianta l'avvio. Spiego : al boot do invio per ubuntu fa un minimo cenno di avvio e poi rimane lo schermo nero con trattino lampeggiante in alto a dx
<maumau> perche torni tutto regolare devo avviare da recovery mode
<nicotano> maumau, come hai  installato ubuntu, con wubi ?  quando avvii da recovery che operazioni fai ?  fa il check delle partizioni ?
<maumau> nicotano, no con grub e con recovery ripara ecc
<nicotano> maumau, avvia col cd di ubuntu in sessione live e fai il check del filesystem
<glpiana> ola
<maumau> come si fa ?
<nicotano> dal menu di ubuntu appena boota da cd scegli.
<maumau> nicotano, ok ora provo , poi cosa devo fare, devo segnarmi qualcosa, devo aspettare che si ichiodi nuovamente  o posso farlo anche ora
<nicotano> maumau, quando avvii il cd da menu sistema amministrazione gestore dischi selezioni il disco fisso e pigi il pulsante controlla flie system
<nicotano> maumau, se cmq periodicamente devi riparare il FS vuol dire che hai problemi sul disco
<maumau> nicotano, l' hd mi sta salutando?
<nicotano> urgebackup se ancora non l'hai fatto
<maumau> nicotano, back up con che programma ? Tipo acronis
<nicotano> !backup | maumau
<ubot-it> maumau: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<maumau> nicotano , grazie intanto, vado a studiarmelo. Ciao
<nicotano> ciao
<parik70> ciao a tutti
<parik70> mi leggete?ho il seguente problema: ho fatto upgrade dall 10.04 alla 10.10, quando avvio ubuntu lo schermo è nero con le scritte per il login, metto nom. tutente&password MA alla fne è come se non carica "la parte video" come fare per favore???
<parik70> jester- ciao
<jester-> parik70: ati?
<parik70> no, nvidia
<parik70> ma vecchiottina!
<parik70> ora sto col cd live
<parik70> che posso fà???
<robotech> fa per cosa'?
<nicotano> parik70,  prova avviando da recovery  sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop gdm
<nicotano> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<parik70> nicotano ciao! il comando lo do dopo aver fatto il login ovvero NON ora che sto col cd live
<jester-> parik70: non sono piu supportate le nvidia vece, prova a scriver al posto di "nvidia" "nouveau" in xorg.conf
<parik70> jester- mi dici come fare??? ho provato a fare sudo dpkg gedit (per modificare l' xorg) ma mi dice che non può avviare o trovare il dispaly
<jester-> parik70: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<parik70> ù
<parik70> e poi vedo come va
<Peace-> ora capisco
<Peace-> xD
<rorro007> cia a tutti ho attivato acesso remoto ma metto pass e non si collega al altro pc
<rorro007> come mai
<jester-> rorro007: in lan ?
<rorro007> si l'altro pc si trova 2100 km di distanza
<OverMe> lannissima
<rorro007> jester-,il mio amico gli ha dato tutti i permessi ma niente
<jester-> rorro007: porta 5900 aperta e xvnc4viewer installato su entrambi i pc per avere il protocollo vpn?
<rorro007> jester-,ok provo
<jester-> rorro007: hai configurato in preferenze/desktop remoto?
<rorro007> jester-,si ma non so se c'è istallato  xvnc4viewer adesso guardo
<rorro007> jester-,ok istallati adesso??
<rorro007> jester-,vado in firefox e scrivo ip che mi da l'altro pc??
<mlazzari2> giorno a tutti
<rorro007> jester-,non funziona in casa sbaglio
<jester-> rorro007: controlla in desktop remoto se la porta è aperta
<rorro007> jester-,come faccio
<rorro007> jester-,mi dice La connessione all'host è chiusa
<jester-> rorro007: l'altro ha linux o win
<rorro007> jester-,linux
<jester-> rorro007: pure isso deve avere la porta aperta e il pacchetto installato poi ricordati di usare ip remoto e protocollo vpn
<rorro007> jester-,ma mi collego tramite firefox es. vnc://ect
<jester-> rorro007: col cazzillo internet/visualizzatore desktop
<jester-> o vpn che sia
<rorro007> jester-,ma non ho vpn ho vnc o sh
<rorro007> ssh
<rorro007> jester-, e ho istallato a tutti e due xvnc4viewer
<glpiana> rorro007, ma cosa stai usando per collegarti?
<rorro007> glpiana, visualizzatore remoto
<glpiana> rorro007, e come cosa metti?host
<glpiana> rorro007, e come host cosa metti?
<rorro007> glpiana, vnc:// e il pc me chi da l'atro pic
<glpiana> rorro007, perchè ci metti vnc:// davanti?
<glpiana> rorro007, c'è il menu sopra per specificare il protocollo
<glpiana> rorro007, e come ip metti l'ip pubblico dell'altro pc?
<rorro007> glpiana, ok allora solo l'atro ip??
<glpiana> rorro007, sì. l'ip pubblico ovviamente
<rorro007> glpiana, dove trova ip l'altro
<rorro007> glpiana, dove lo vede
<glpiana> !ip | rorro007
<ubot-it> rorro007: Per conoscere il tuo IP internet vai su http://www.mioip.it , oppure da terminale digita:  wget -q -O - checkip.dyndns.org | sed -e 's/.*Current IP Address: //' -e 's/<.*$//'
<rorro007> glpiana, Connessione chiusa ho messo ip dell' altro conetti
<glpiana> rorro007, prima ti hanno chiesto se eravate sulla stessa lan e tu hai detto di sì. sei sicuro di questa informazione?
<rorro007> glpiana, si lui usa lan 3 mega io la 10mega
<glpiana> rorro007, oki, è il concetto di lan che scfugge allora
<glpiana> *sfugge
<glpiana> rorro007, la domanda era: siete sulla stessa rete?
<glpiana> o ognuno ha il suo provider?
<rorro007> glpiana, a no ho detto che io sono a 2300 km di distanza
<glpiana> no avevi detto 2100 km, uno di voi deve essere in movimento
<OverMe> AHAHAHAH
<glpiana> rorro007, una connessione in remoto la fai solo se le reti permettono di farlo. io più di questo non so dirti
<rorro007> glpiana, ti pirgo perche domani vado la e voglio vedere il mio fisso a casa
<glpiana> rorro007, non c'è bisogno che mi spieghi altro
<jester-> rorro007: usa client per terminal server computer metti l'ip e poi setti vnc
<glpiana> rorro007, ti ho detto la mia opinione, per quanto possa valere
<jester-> rorro007: l'altro ha settato le preferenze? che se non abilita col casso che entri
<glpiana> rorro007, che provider hai tu?
<rorro007> glpiana, si lui ha abilitato
<rorro007> glpiana, io sono in sapgna lui è in svizzera
<glpiana> rorro007, non ci capiamo. rinuncio. segui jester-
<rorro007> glpiana, va be niente ho visto teamwiver sembra funzionare grazie lo stesso
<peppe84> ciao a tutti. durante la compilazione ricevo questo errore. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535166/ se non creo a mano le cartelle non va avanti. come posso risolvere?
<OverMe> peppe84, qua non c'è supporto alla compilazione, chiedi in chat
<peppe84> OverMe, sto installando fluxbox su una distribuzione ubuntu. mi senbra ci azzecchi. comunque passo in chat.
<peppe84> *sembra
<OverMe> peppe84, ci sono i pacchetti già compilati sui repo, e per quelli c'è supporto. se vuoi compilarteli il supporto non c'è
<peppe84> OverMe, mi suona strano. In generale, se uno non riesce a saltarci fuori con la compilazione di una roba viene sbattuto in chat? Dunque tutto ciò che non è riga di comando praticamente (dato che ormai quasi tutto si può fare da interfaccia grafica)
<OverMe> e 2, la compilazione non è supportata in questo chan (soprattutto se la stessa roba si trova già compilata nei repo)
<OverMe> ti potrà suonare strano ma così è
<peppe84> OverMe, d'accordo. non sono un gran frequentatore di questo canale. è una consuetudine o è scritto da qualche parte?
<jester-> !irc
<ubot-it> leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<massimo18> peppe84: ma hai problemi ad installare fluxbox da sinaptic?
<jester-> peppe84: sudo apt-get install fluxbox è troppo semplice?
<peppe84> massimo18, no ho problemi a compilarla per mettere a posto una guida sul wiki. ma dato che non diamo supporto per ciò che è esterno ai repo tiro via tutto anche dalle nostre guide
<massimo18> ecco se vuoi usare il terminale fai come dice jester-
<peppe84> quello son capace
<massimo18> ma fluxbox c'è nei repo
<massimo18> è inutile compilare roba che è sui repo almeno io la penso così
<peppe84> anche io. però c'era...
<jester-> peppe84: scusa ma compilare un'applicazione presente nei repo a quale pro?
<roxdragon> che sonno
<roxdragon> azz
<peppe84> jester-, tu lo sai che la gente che ci vuole smanettare... a mio pro nulla.
<massimo18> ?
<jester-> peppe84: va segata la guida dal wiki ufficiale, è un controsenso avere una guida sul come compilare un qualcosa presente nei repo ottimizzata per ubuntu, chi vuole smanettare si documenta prima
<jester-> è un wiki ufficiale con delle regole mica un casotto
<peppe84> jester-, ma la penso anche io così. ma infatti tiro via tutto adesso. però ripeto quelle cose erano scritte e le volevo provare. se funzionavano perchè tirarle via?
<jester-> peppe84: spiegato appena sopra
<jester-> poi sminchiano il sistema e vengono qui a pretendere
<peppe84> jester-, è un coniglio che si morde la coda. in generale si. ripeto: tirare via qualcosa di già scritto, se si può evitare è meglio (ammesso funzioni).
<peppe84> :-)
<jester-> peppe84: vedi un po te
<jester-> peppe84: forse risale ad anni fa che non c'era il pacchetto nei repo
<peppe84> il pacchetto c'era comunque. diciamo che la prima versione risale ai tempi della 5.10 (fai un pò te)
<_Matt_> ciao a tutti
<_Matt_> non riesco ad aggiungere le chiavi GPG, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<glpiana> !gpgerr | _Matt_
<ubot-it> _Matt_: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<glpiana> _Matt_, sappi però che se usi repo esterni qui no trovi supporto
<_Matt_> l'ho fatto ma non va lo stesso
<OverMe> _Matt_, fai vedere cosa hai fatto
<glpiana> _Matt_, ottieni errori?
<OverMe> !paste | _Matt_
<ubot-it> _Matt_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> OverMe, la sfera? ancora ad aggiustare?
<_Matt_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535183/
<_Matt_> questo è il risultato
<OverMe> glpiana, si, non è più in garanzia, so cazzi
<_Matt_> sono connesso ad internet regolarmente
<glpiana> _Matt_, metterne una per volta di chiave?
<_Matt_> il risultato è lo stesso
<glpiana> _Matt_, che ropo è?
<_Matt_> ho aggiunto i repo per gli aggiornamenti di chromium, di docky e di gnomenù
<glpiana> _Matt_, su mint?
<OverMe> _Matt_, quello che hai fatto non mi pare la stessa cosa di quello che ha detto il bot
<glpiana> in effetti è solo parte del comando
<glpiana> _Matt_, dai tutti i comandi, non solo un pezzo
<glpiana> _Matt_, se poi non va vieni qui, ma non tornare fin che non hai dato i comandi corretti :)
<_Matt_> :D
<_Matt_> fatto ma non cambia
<glpiana> _Matt_, vediamo
<_Matt_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535185/
<OverMe> che razza di repo è?
<_Matt_> uno è il chromium daily
<_Matt_> uno è il repo di docky
<_Matt_> e uno è per gnomenù
<OverMe> si, ma quali sono? non sono ppa?
<glpiana> OverMe, è un segreto
<_Matt_> ora prendo i link
<OverMe> comunque a me funzia® quindi avrai un problema di rete (solito proxy patacca?)
<_Matt__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535187/
<_Matt__> ecco i repo
<glpiana> sarò ripetitivo ma ribadisco che qui non c'è supporto ai repo esterni
<glpiana> _Matt__, cerca le pagine web dei ppa, ci sarà scritto come attivarli
<_Matt__> grazie
<gnubiagio98> benissimo, qual'e il problema
<gnubiagio98> ?
<glpiana> _Matt__, in ogni caso il problema della chiave è relativo. puoi benissimo installare i pacchetti anche se la chiave non c'è
<gnubiagio98> si, ma non puoi aggiornarli
<OverMe> certo che puoi aggiornarli
<glpiana> -.-
<gnubiagio98> se non hai la chiave pubblica gpg no
<glpiana> gnubiagio98, per cortesia, basta. non dare informazioni erroneee
<glpiana> gnubiagio98, s enon hai la chiave ti chiede la conferma per pacchetti no nautenticati
<glpiana> *se non
<glpiana> *non autenticati
<gnubiagio98> potrei linkare una cosa sulla wiki di ubuntu-it, ma i moderatori potrebbero incazzarsi
<glpiana> gnubiagio98, beh, non farlo qui, dato che non è posto per chiachciere. c'è apposta #ubuntu-it-chat
<gnubiagio98> ok
<gnubiagio98> posso dargli i comandi da terminale?
<glpiana> gnubiagio98, per fare cosa?
<gnubiagio98> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com NOMECHIAVE
<glpiana> !gpgerr | gnubiagio98 questi non vanno bene?
<ubot-it> gnubiagio98 questi non vanno bene?: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<alteneo> ciao
<gnubiagio98> ke ho detto io?
<gnubiagio98> meglio non flammare
<gnubiagio98> cmq
<glpiana> gnubiagio98, sti comandi glieli abbiamo già dati prima, puoi controllare sui log
<alteneo> scusate ho installato gddccontrol
<alteneo> ma non riesco a trovarlo
<gnubiagio98> come si aprono i logs con xchat?
<alteneo> nei programmi
<alteneo> di ubuntu
<glpiana> !logs | gnubiagio98
<ubot-it> gnubiagio98: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<alteneo> da premettere che mi sono avvicinato da ieri a ubuntu
<alteneo> ma dove mette i programmi installati
<gnubiagio98> ho visto i log
<glpiana> alteneo, prova a digitare gddccontrol in un terminale e vedi se parte
<alteneo> ok
<glpiana> alteneo, ma che ci devi fare con sto programma?
<alteneo> mi serve per la luminosita
<alteneo> e il contrasto del monitor
<glpiana> ah ok
<alteneo> no mi dice
<alteneo> comand not found
<alteneo> eppure lo avevo installato
<glpiana> alteneo, allora non lo hai installato: sudo apt-get install gddccontrol
<glpiana> alteneo, oppure scrivi male il comando
<glpiana> ci sono due d e due c
<alteneo> asp
<alteneo> che lo rifaccio
<massimino> buongiorno, ho un portatile asus a4k con windowsxp e ubuntu 9.04. il compiu si e' partizionato da se quando ho installato ubu ma ha preso mi sa troppo poco spazio x linux e ora non riesco neanche ad installare gli aggiornamenti. ho letto guide e installato gparted ma ho i sudori freddi all'idea di fare danni. c'e' che ha voglia di aiutarmi manina-manina per ridimensionare le partizioni in modo corretto? grazie mi
<massimino> lle.
<alteneo> bho
<alteneo> mi dice operazione
<alteneo> instal non valida
<alteneo> ho sscaricato il file
<alteneo> gddcontrol
<massimino> ma... mi si e' persa la parte dove il compiu e' un asus a4k e porta insieme winxp e ubu. scusate.
<alteneo> e scompattato
<alteneo>  poi da terminale ho lanciato il comando
<alteneo> ho sbagliato qualcosa
<alteneo> il file l'ho messo nella HOME
<alteneo> ho devo dare anche il percorso????
<gnubiagio98> <massimino> si chiama ubuntu
<massimino> gnubiagio98, si scusa, ubuntu, nello specifico 9.04 jaunty jackalope
<gnubiagio98> 9.04 non e' + supportata
<gnubiagio98> aggiornala (almeno) alla 10.04 (la migliore LTS di sempre)
<massimino> gnubiagio98, ah. non lo sapevo. grazie comunque.
<nicotano> salve
<massimino> gnubiagio98, mi piacerebbe... tanto!! ma come dicevo si e' preso troppo poco spazio e non ho molto margine... non riesco a scaricare gli aggiornamenti e vorrei avanzare a compiu a posto... comunque adesso provo e se faccio un danno piango e piallo tutto.
<gnubiagio98> usa gparted "sudo apt-get install gparted" senza apici da terminale
<massimino> gnubiagio98, grazie, sto provando con gparted, sono riuscita a liberare una parte del disco dati ma non mi lascia allargare la ext3 (se ho capito bene e' quella dove ora abita ubuntu) ci sono delle chiavi vicino e mi sa che e' bloccata...
<nicotano> gnubiagio98, massimino  se si deve agire sulla partizione in uso occorre usare gparted da sessione  liveCD,  non si puo' ridimensionare un file system montato e in uso
<glpiana> alteneo, sì, avresti dovuto usare uno dei programmi che il sistema ti mette a disposizione per installare i pacchetti
<massimino> gh! ok, allora chiudo tutto e riprovo da live cd! grazie, si vede che  e' x quello che non mi lasciava lavorare.
<glpiana> massimino, ma se hai appena installato ti conviene rifare una installazione e cambiare da lì le dimensioni delle partizioni
<glpiana> piuttosto che ridimensionare o spostare un partizione già creata
<glpiana> *una
<massimino> prima avrei un'altra domanda. mi sembra che la 9.04 sia un po' pesa x questo compiu, ho cercato guide e non son capace di fare il procedimento che riguarda l'mbr per rimuovere ubuntu e mantenere windowsxp avviabile...
<massimino> glpiana, ah, scusa, vedo che mi consigliavi questo!
<glpiana> !mbr | massimino
<ubot-it> massimino: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<glpiana> massimino, già vista anche questa?
<massimino> glpiana, no questa no! e sembra fattibile! grazie! scasso un'altro po', io avrei una pennetta usb con xubuntu (che sarebbe quello che vorrei mettere su) e' meglio se il primo lavoro (quello della guida) lo faccio col cd della 9.04 o posso farli con xubuntu 10.04? grazie.
<glpiana> massimino, è indifferente credo
<massimino> glpiana, grazie mille! una volta ripristinato l'mbr con gparted piallo il "vecchio ubuntu904" o sparira' facendo l'installazione di xubuntu?
<glpiana> massimino, non c'è bisogno di piallarlo prima, visto che durante l'installazione di xubuntu userai gparted
<nicotano> massimino, se devi reinstallare ubuntu l'mbr verrà sovrascritto con la nuova installazione
<glpiana> massimino, ma se stai per reinstallare non hai nemmeno bisogno di ripulire l'mbr
<glpiana> ecco :)
<massimino> glpiana, sono sema io o le guide che ho letto erano truffaldine?
<nicotano> massimino, basta saper leggere ;)
<glpiana> massimino, non ho idee di che guide tu abbia letto. attieniti a quelle ufficiali d'ora in poi
<glpiana> !wiki | massimino
<ubot-it> massimino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<massimino> dicevano tutti che per rimuovere ubuntu c'rea da rifare mbr o non partiva piu' windows?
<glpiana> nicotano, sì, beh, effettivamente.... :D
<glpiana> massimino, è vero. ma se tu devi subito installare un'altra ubuntu tanto vale perder tempo
<nicotano> massimino, certo se levi ubuntu e basta devi rimettere in piedi l'mbr per wiondows
<massimino> glpiana, nicotano ok, provo a vedere se ho capito, adesso io metto su la mia pennina, riavvio e reinstallo xubuntu senza altro fare prima. (l'italiano e' andato) durante l'installazione lui mi presenta le partizioni e io... cheffaccio?
<glpiana> !installazione | massimino parti da qui e esgui la guida per installazione grafica e poi quella del partizionamento manuale
<ubot-it> massimino parti da qui e esgui la guida per installazione grafica e poi quella del partizionamento manuale: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<glpiana> massimino, se la aprtizione creata in precedenza era troppo piccola, rimuovi quelle che son state create, ridimensiona una di quelle che restano per creare più spazio e poi crea una / e una swap
<massimino> glpiana, questo durante l'installazione.
<glpiana> massimino, sì, ma leggi la guida per favore. è tutto scritto lì
<massimino> glpiana, grazie, grazie. scusa lo scassamento.
<nicotano> massimino  volendo puoi farlo anche prima avviando una sessione live ubuntu e togli tutte le partizioni linux, poi vai con l'installazione e scegli di installare occupando tutto lo spazio libero
<massimino> nicotano, ok grazie anche a te.
<nicotano> :)
<corrado> ciao a tutti! Ho installato ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition sul mio netbook ma ho un problema con la temperatura dell'hdd (il processore rimane sempre sotto i 35°C) e non riesco a far partire le ventole. Ho dato un occhiata a qualche soluzione ma il problema persiste. Volevo sapere se è necessario modificare i trip-points e soprattutto se la ventola così parte. In questo post ho messo i trip-points ed il risultato di sensors: http:
<sage79> salve. avrei un problema a compilare un binario. sate supporto anche su questo?
<nicotano> per i binari occorre chiedere a trenitalia
<bullet_in_head> avevo bisogno di un consiglio...avrei bisogno di chiamare (tramite modem gsm) da un netbook (con il modem gsm integrato)....c'è qualche programma che mi permette di farlo?
<bullet_in_head> *pardon....ciao a tutti...  :)
<bullet_in_head> qualche idea?
<bullet_in_head> ....c'è nessuno?
<glpiana> bullet_in_head, poco più di 50 utenti
<bullet_in_head> ok...forse ho trovato...ciau a tutti!...  :)
<gnubiagio98> ciao
<gnubiagio98> c'e qualcuno che ha qualche problema? non esitero' a risolverlo
<OverMe> ebbasta
<gnubiagio98> ebbasta cosa?
<glpiana> gnubiagio98, per cortesia. non c'è bisogno di scrivere in questo canale. quando qualcuno pone un problema se sai risolverlo intervieni.
<gnubiagio98> ok
<glpiana> !irc | gnubiagio98 intanto che aspetti ti consiglio questo
<ubot-it> gnubiagio98 intanto che aspetti ti consiglio questo: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<gnubiagio98> <glpiana>, "ubuntu": ok, non ti arrabbiare
<gnubiagio98> ops
<glpiana> -.-
<gnubiagio98> ho scritto male il comando
<glpiana> gnubiagio98, dacci un taglio per favore
<gnubiagio98> va bene, me ne vado
<OverMe> \o/
<glpiana> lol
<maumau> buonpomeriggio a tutti
<maumau> nicotano, posso disturbarti
<ntlmap> mi occorrerebbe ntlmaps....potreste darmi una manop gentilmente?
<nicotano> maumau, chiedi, cmq la domanda vale per tutto il canale
<glpiana> ntlmap, ntlmaps - server proxy per autorizzazione NTML   <--- è presente nei repositories
<ntlmap> grz mille ;)
<glpiana> kiu, non continuare a cambiare nick per cortesia
<kiu> :(
<corrado> ciao, volevo chiedervi come mai, dopo aver fatto il sensors-detect, dal comando sensors vedo solo questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535214/ senza informazioni sulle ventole
<kiu> Scusami
<kiu> esco definitivamente perchè ho un problema su un canale scusate
<glpiana> kiu, oki, ma qui da fastidio :)
<glpiana> corrado, dato con sudo davanti?
<kiu> Sisi infatti, sistemo la cosa e torno!
<corrado> asp che provo
<corrado> si con il sudo è uguale
<lz26> ciao, ho due questioni : uso ubuntu 10.10 di maverick inserendo una memoria su usb viene riconosciuta perfettamente , ma quando devo smontarla devo dare 2 volte il comando
<maumau> nicotano, si lo so  sicccome mi rifaccio a quello di cui abbiamo discusso stamane e avendo letto un sacco di informazioni mi sono un po' perso , ho letto la procedura per sback up e mi sembra un po' complessa per il mio grado di esperienza volevo tenerla come ultima ratio, ripetimi per fvore come controllare il file sistem ora sono in live con due file sistem montati  visto che ho il 2al boot
<glpiana> lz26, perchp smonti dando un comando quando basta un click su nautilus?
<nicotano> maumau, menu sistema amministrazione gestore dischi
<lz26> infatti è quello che faccio ma la prima volta si riapre la schermata dopo 2 secondi
<maumau> nicotamo, con questo riesco a capire se l'hd sta partendo?
<nicotano> maumau, fai fare il test disco
<nicotano> se ha problemi ti avvisa
<glpiana> lz26, strano comportamento
<lz26> computer hp con processore amd 64
<maumau> nicotano, test da dove lo faccio partire
<maumau> test disco
<nicotano> maumau, menu sistema amministrazione gestore dischi
<corrado> glpiana, il sensors-detect mi dice che manca "coretemp" ma anche aggiungendolo e riavviando non cambia nulla e rifacendo il sensors detect mi dice che manca sempre quello
<glpiana> corrado, metti gli output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | corrado
<ubot-it> corrado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<corrado> di tutto il sensors-detect?
<glpiana> corrado, sarebbe meglio
<corrado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535219/
<glpiana> corrado, lsmod | grep coretemp
<corrado> coretemp                5063  0
<glpiana> corrado, ok, è caricato. non so dirti perchè dia solo quelle informazioni
<corrado> ah ok. Il problema è che nn mi parte la ventola: il processore rimane a 35°C ma l'hdd sta sui 40
<maumau> nicotano, sono in gestore dischi  e sullo stato smart della partiz di ubu  c'è un bollino verde con scritto il disco contiene alcuni settori danneggiati
<corrado> ho provato a modificare anche i trip-points ma non me li fa modificare
<corrado> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535224/
<corrado> glpiana, non posso eventualmente attivare la ventola io tramite terminale qnd la temperatura si alza?
<glpiana> corrado, non ne ho idea, davvero
<maumau> qualcuno per favore sa dirmi se questo vuol dire che l'HD se ne sta andando: gestore dischi  sullo stato smart della partiz di ubu  c'è un bollino verde con scritto il disco contiene alcuni settori danneggiati
<corrado> ok! grazie lo stesso!
<jester-> maumau: non parte la ventola della cpu?
<maumau> no ogni tanto ho problemi con l'avvio , si blocca
<maumau> spesso
<glpiana> maumau, dal forum http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,394711.0.html
<maumau> schermo nero e trattino lampeggiante
<maumau> ora leggo
<jester-> maumau: ati?
<jester-> maumau: o hd a bottane
<maumau> ati ?
<jester-> maumau: ati=marca di scheda grafica
<maumau> nvidia credo
<jester-> maumau: lspci | grep -i vga
<maumau> nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go 64M] (rev a3)
<jester-> maumau: lo avevi messo il drivr?
<maumau> notebook hp
<jester-> maumau: il gestore driver esterni suggeriva qualcosa?
<maumau> no perche non melo dava disponibile
<jester-> maumau: sbaglio o è medello vecchio  vecchio
<jester-> modello*
<maumau> jester con la 10.04 mi dava disponibile scheda video e broadcom ora con 10. 10 solo broadcom
<maumau> pavilion serie 5000
<jester-> maumau: le vecchie non sono  piu supportate dai driver by nvidia nella 10.10, userà il nouveau ed ogni tanto canna qualcosa e devi riavviare
<jester-> sempre che non sia hd a bottane
<jester-> maumau: lsmod | grep nouveau
<maumau> jester, grazie ora devo capire come fare per sapere se hd goforthebitch
<jester-> <glpiana> maumau, dal forum http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,394711.0.html
<maumau> jester devo uscire dal live e installarlo, giusto
<jester-> maumau: prova da live
<jester-> se lo prende fai meglio
<maumau> non lo trova
<berto01> ciao a tutti
<maumau> jester, non lo trova proprio esco e riprovo intanto grazie ciao
<berto01> nuova installazione di kubuntu 10.04 e fino a ieri internet andava benone (tramite ethernet e senza aver fatto niente) mentre oggi non va. ho dato sudo pppoeconf e concluso la procedura ma digitando "pon dsl-provider" mi segnala che solo i membri del "dip" possono usare questo comando...qualcuno sa dirmi cos'è?
<jester-> berto01: sudo pon etc etc
<jester-> berto01: oppure aggiungi user al gruppo dip
<berto01> jester-: con sudo pon...niente da fare. come devo fare con questo dip?
<jester-> berto01: sudo adduser quelcheè dip
<jester-> berto01: quelcheè nome tuo user
<zani> salve a tutti, credo di avere un problema con la scheda video.. a volte durante la fase di boot il pc si blocca e mi appaiono delle scritte di errore del tipo "[TTM] Couldn't bind backend" oppure "*ERROR* Failed to allocate GEM object"
<zani> e devo riavviare manualmente con il pulsante.. inoltre ho provato diverse volte ad installare i driver proprietari della mia vecchia ATI radeon 2600, ma mi ha fatto solo casini. Sto pensando di tornare ad xp perchè sembra quasi che sia colpa della mia scheda video..
<maumau> rieccomi , gsmart e mooolto semplice nella gui
<maumau> passed vuol ire che è tutto OK ?
<zani> mi sapete dire qualcosa? Ho voluto provare Linux e mi sembra una cosa fantastica, tranne per il fatto che non mi garantisce neanche le prestazioni di base come sistema operativo :(
<maumau> gsmart ora si chiama control non più montools?!
<pippo> hi all
<sage79> domanda stupida... ma come svuoto il cestino?
<pippo> !disk
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'disk'
<zani> sage79: elimina system32 XD
<maumau> se gsmart dice basic health check : passed vuol dire che va tutto ok ??????
<pippo> salve
<pippo> ho un pc samsung nc10 con hd da 160
<pippo> tenevo ubuntu e ho messo anche xp adesso
<pippo> solo che con la live di ubuntu non riesco piu a vedere il mio vekkio hd contenente ubuntu
<pippo> http://pastebin.com/wunwPhxw ecco il fdisk -l
<maumau> Jester- scusami sono tornato, se gsmart dice basic health check : passed posso stare tranqui?
<pippo>  sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda3  /media/asd
<pippo> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3,
<pippo>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<pippo>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<pippo>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBotIt1> pippo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<pippo> scusate
<pippo> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<OverMe> pippo, la partizione dove hai linux è /dev/sda5 non sda3
<pippo> ok
<pippo> ma se la monto con quel ocmando mi da errore
<OverMe> e non voglio sapere perché hai 2 swap
<OverMe> pippo, vediamo che errore
<pippo> asp
<pippo> che pasto
<pippo> http://pastebin.com/ZDVp431U
<OverMe> pippo, prova a fare un sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<pippo> ok
<pippo> -/dev/sda5: clean, 348929/4505600 files, 14679835/18004833 blocks
<maumau> presunti problemi HD_ se gsmart dice basic health check : passed posso stare tranqui?
<OverMe> pippo, dagli un -f
<OverMe> maumau, si
<pippo> fdis -f
<OverMe> sudo fsck /dev/sda5 -f
<pippo> lo controlla ora
<maumau> overme, grazie ho tirato un sospirone di sollievo
<pippo> ok
<pippo> ora lo posso rimontare?
<OverMe> pippo, timontalo senza il -t ext3
<OverMe> sudo mount  /dev/sda5  /media/asd
<pippo> grazie mille
<OverMe> funzia?
<pippo> per levare il 2 swap
<pippo> si si
<OverMe> pippo, dovresti farlo con gparted, elimini la prima e ridimensioni la partizione di linux
<OverMe> altrimenti lascia così
<pippo> mi dice che non è allocato
<pippo> gparted
<OverMe> pippo, ma sei da live?
<pippo> si
<OverMe> pippo, strano non sia installato, beh installalo :)
<linux> appena tolgo il caricabatteria del mio portatile anche se e carico mi esce  la scritta la carica e critica e poi una schermata nera e si blocca
<linux> chi mi da una mano?
<glpiana> ola
<OverMe> linux, sicuro che la tua batteria non sia alla frutta?
<linux> EH?
<OverMe> linux, cosa non hai capito?
<linux> alla frutta
<OverMe> linux, finita, esaurita, rotta, andata, caput
<linux> si si perchè dopo che si blocca
<linux> naturalmete lo spengo e poi va bene x 2 ore 3
<linux> la batteria e buona cmq
<jester-> frutta è alla fine del pranzo di solito
<pippo> OverMe, adesso dalla live lo sto reinstallando
<pippo> ma non mi trova gli hd
<OverMe> pippo, cosa stai reinstallando?
<linux> bhe cmq e buona qualcuno sa come fare?
<pippo> voglio reinstallare ubuntu sull'hd "asd"
<pippo> cancellarlo e rimetterci ubuntu
<OverMe> non ho idea di qual sei l'hdd "asd"
<OverMe> *sia
<pippo> quello che abbiamo montato prima
<massimino> salve ho seguito questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper e non ha funzionato, ora vorrei provare con altri drivers ma la procedura non funziona piu', devo cancellare la procedura precedente? come si fa? grazie mille.
<glpiana> massimino, anzitutto vediamo che scheda hai
<glpiana> massimino, digita lspci   in un terminale
<glpiana> !paste | massimino
<ubot-it> massimino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<massimino> glpiana, ti metto tutto il lavoro fatto finora ('e' anche il modello della scheda) http://paste.ubuntu.com/535255/
<glpiana> massimino, dai sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<glpiana> massimino, vediamo che dice
<massimino> massimino@massimino-laptop:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<massimino> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<massimino>  i primi driver li ho scaricati qui http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=A4K, mentre gli altri li ho cercati nella partizione windows (quelli che vorrei provare ora)
<massimino> oddio scusa, nn ho usato pastebin
<glpiana> massimino, hai già riavviato?
<pippo> hai capito OverMe cosa vorrei fare?
<OverMe> pippo, si, ma non ho capito il problema
<massimino> no, visto che non era andata bene non ho finito la guida e quindi mi manca la parte in cui gli facevo caricare il modulo all'avvio... lo faccio comunque?
<glpiana> massimino, riavvia ora così com'è e torna qui
<pippo> il problema sta che quando lancio l'installazione dell'os il porg mi trova l'hd intero,senza partizioni
<massimino> glpiana, ok
<pippo> e io vorrei formattare la partizione dove mettere ubuntu
<pippo> sudo mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sda5  è giusto?
<OverMe> pippo, non mi sembra normale che te lo veda senza partizioni
<OverMe> sei andato su partizione manuale?
<pippo> adesso l'ho formattato con quel ocmando
<OverMe> vabbè allora fai da te
<pippo> era gisuto si?
<OverMe> e tanto anche se non era giusto ormai l'hai fatto
<pippo> tanto la roba che c'era dentro non mi serviva
<massimino> glpiana, eccoci. ancora niente wifi
<pippo> niente
<glpiana> massimino, nel terminale: ndiswrapper -l
<massimino> glpiana, sis163u driver installed
<glpiana> massimino, solo quella riga?
<glpiana> massimino, lsmod | grep ndisw
<massimino> glpiana, si, ma il driver che ho trovato nello stesso compiu dove in windows vede il wifi i driver si chiama 162u,
<massimino> glpiana, neanche una piega
<glpiana> massimino, oki, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<massimino> glpiana, sempre impassibile
<glpiana> massimino, lsmod  | grep dnisw
<massimino> glpiana, ma (scusa l'ignoranza) va bene se non succede niente o va male?
<glpiana> massimino, niente anche ora?
<massimino> glpiana, comunque nulla
<glpiana> massimino, dai lsmod e metti tutto su pastebin
<massimino> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/535264/
<parik70> qualcuno mi legge??? sono con Minefiled (fitrefox4pre beta8)
<glpiana> massimino, ah ok, avevos critto male io :D
<parik70> jester- ciao
<glpiana> massimino, ora di nuovo: ndiswrapper -l
<massimino> glpiana, sis163u : driver installed
<glpiana> massimino, dicevi che quello però non è quello giusto?
<glpiana> massimino, perchè l'hai caricato se non era quello giusto? :D
<glpiana> massimino, adesso hai il driver corretto a disposizione?
<massimino> glpiana, questo e' quello che c'e' sul sito asus, io visto che nn andava son andata a ravanare nella cartella windows/system32/drivers e ho trovato un sis162u.sys e altri fratelli e ho pensato perche' no? ma quando ho provato a rifare la guida mi dava errore e allora nel panico ho chiesto
<jester-> fitrefox? che tipo di gulpa lè
<glpiana> massimino, proviamo a levare quello che hai messo e a mettere quello lì?
<massimino> glpiana, si ti prego! e' che sono almeno 5 files e io andavo un po' a vanvera e nn volevo fare danni...
<massimino> cancello il contenuto della cartella drivers e ci metto quelli che ho trovato?
<glpiana> massimino, sudo ndiswrapper -e sis163u.inf
<glpiana> massimino, dimmi se da errore che non lo uso ndiswrapper
<massimino> glpiana, da errore, dice che nn c'e' il file o la directory, devo spostarmi nella cartella?
<glpiana> massimino, sudo ndiswrapper -e sis163u
<massimino> o e' che devo scriverlo maiuscolo?
<massimino> glpiana, nessun errore ora
<massimino> glpiana, e nessun commento
<glpiana> massimino, oki, ora ndiswrapper -l
<glpiana> massimino, dovrebbe confermare che non c'è nulla
<massimino> glpiana, nn conferma e nn reaziona.
<glpiana> massimino, il driver da provare dov'è?
<massimino> glpiana, lo prendo x una bella notizia. il driver e' coi fratelli in un'altra cartella sul desktop
<glpiana> massimino, cd Scrivania
<glpiana> massimino, e poi cd nome della cartella
<massimino> glpiana, ok
<massimino> massimino@massimino-laptop:~/Scrivania/driverold$
<glpiana> massimino, una volta che sei entrato dai sudo ndiswrapper -i nomedriver.quelcheè
<glpiana> massimino, per vedere se capisce, dai ndiswrapper -l
<glpiana> massimino, se trova l'hardware dovrebbe dare una seconda riga
<massimino> glpiana, depressione, vuole un file .inf mentre io ho il .sys
<parik70> ciao
<glpiana> massimino, aspetta un secondo
<glpiana> massimino, sis162u.inf non ne trovi?
<massimino> glpiana, macche' son qui che ci perdo la vista e ho pure avviato il trovafiles... ah l'ho trovato!! aspetta che me lo metto nella cartella eriprovo i comandi che mi hai dato!!
<massimino> glpiana, sis162u : driver installed
<massimino> 	device (0457:0162) present
<massimino> yeee
<glpiana> olè
<glpiana> massimino, ora, iwconfig
<parik70> ciao a tutti
<parik70> jester-  era come mi dicesti tu; ho sostituito i driver "nvidia" con "nouveau" e funziona.... ora sto sperimentando continui crash di firefox quando l' avvio con un ripristino sessione continuo; come/cosa posso fare???1mano per favore
<massimino> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/535269/ sob
<parik70> glpiana ciao
<glpiana> ciao parik70
<parik70> jester- ciao
<glpiana> massimino, sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<OverMe> parik70, il firefox che stai usando è il 4 beta?
<massimino> glpiana, done
<massimino> glpiana, riprendo la mia guida?
<glpiana> massimino, spe, sudo depmod -a
<parik70> OverMe, ho installato pure quello.... invero, ho Minefile(ch'è 4.0beta8pre) e la beta4 e qualcos' altro
<parik70> li ho eliminati e reinstallato firefox da synaptic ma nulla, crash non appena s' avvia
<glpiana> parik70, mv .mozilla .mozilla_old
<massimino> glpiana, ha frullato un po' e ora fermo.
<glpiana> parik70, poi riavvi ff e vedi se va
<glpiana> massimino, ora sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<parik70> hhmm ora sto con win(per poter usare chatzilla.....)
<glpiana> parik70, fallo dopo :)
<parik70> ah, è vero che le nviadia vecchiottine non son n*é saranno+supportate????
<massimino> glpiana, si e' accesa la lucina della wireless!!
<glpiana> parik70, sì
<glpiana> massimino, allora riproviamo iwconfig
<massimino> glpiana, e vede la mia wireless!!
<glpiana> bene, prosegui per renderlo definitivo allora
<glpiana> parik70, no aspetta, io sul futuro non mi pronuncio
<massimino> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/535271/
<parik70> :-) o.k. !!!
<glpiana> massimino, stacca il cavo e provala
<massimino> glpiana,  tutti quegli invalid nn fanno male?
<parik70> glpiana ti posso far vedere il mio xorg?
<glpiana> !paste | parik70
<ubot-it> parik70: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<massimino> glpiana, finisco la guida prima?
<glpiana> massimino, no, provala prima
<parik70> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/535273/ lo so, lo faccio sempre!
<massimino> glpiana, grazie grazie dell'aiuto, sei il dio/la dea della mia venerazione.
<parik70> immagini a postarlo QUA direttamente..... no' sklero!
<glpiana> parik70, troppa roba imho
<parik70> fai con commodo!!!
<glpiana> parik70, hai levato i driver proprietari? o hai solo cambiato xorg.conf?
<glpiana> massimino, :)
<parik70> glpiana dimmi... in che senso?
<glpiana> parik70, hai scritto che hai messo nouveau in xorg. conf, correct?
<parik70> glipiana corretc
<glpiana> parik70, ora, hai fatto solo questo o hai disinstallato i driver nvidia?
<parik70> glpiana fatto solo questo, per eviatre casini
<glpiana> parik70, oki. io ti direi prima di provare a resettare firefox come ti dicevo sopra
<glpiana> parik70, se ancora crasha, semplifica quel file
<parik70> infatti, me la sono seganta la cosa, la farò non app.riavvio :-) e poi?
<parik70> glpiana "semplifica quel file" cosa vuoi dire???
<glpiana> parik70, se non utilizzi i driver nvidia proprietari ti direi comunque di levarli, ma vedi tu
<glpiana> parik70, eliminare tutte quelle opzioni che hai e lasciare solo riferimento al driver ed eventualmente alla risoluzione
<parik70> ovvero, se ritorni sul MIO pastebin, le prima 22righe(quelle commentate)le devo eliminare???
<glpiana> parik70, se son commentate non vengono lette per cui non cambierebbe nulla
<parik70> glpiana o intendi le options che compaiono ogni tanto nell' xorg.conf???
<glpiana> parik70, mi riferisco a robe tipo le righe 38 45-47 64
<parik70> ad esempio riga 38, riga 64....
<parik70> OK!!!
<glpiana> parik70, ma io lo leverei proprio (sempre che non hai driver nvidia in giro)
<glpiana> parik70, per dire, se tu lo rinomini e praticamnet elo lasci senza xorg.conf, cosa carica?
<parik70> glpiana cosa toglieresti????
<parik70> come faccio a capire se ho "driver nvidia" in giro???
<parik70> aspè.1attimo che ti dico
<parik70> ho fatto avanzamento di versione dall 10.04 all 10.10
<parik70> al riavvio, caricava la schermata col nome ubuntu e i puntini (4o5 bianche che si accendono e diventano rosso)
<parik70> quella schermata poi spariva e diventava tutto nero, immettevo nom. utente e password e mi loggavo
<parik70> se provavo a fare startx, mi diceva che non trovava display....
<glpiana> parik70, poi che hai fatto?
<parik70> nulla, ho chiesto qui; ho editato con sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf e messo nouveau al posto di nivdia e "tutt' à pòst"... quantoemno ho la parte grafica
<glpiana> parik70, oki, allora prova a fare così, rinomini il file come ti ho detto e riavvii e vedi come si comporta. se fa come prima sai che fare, lo rinomini nuovamente in xorg.conf
<parik70> glpiana devo allontanarmi ché serve la stanza dove sta il pc! torno tra 10min! se vuoi scrivi ché leggo tra poco!
<sage79> salve. per caso conoscete il nome del comando per italianizzare le cartelle del mio user? non me lo ha fatto in automatico... grazie
<glpiana> sage79, vai su sistema amministrazione supporto lingue. ma anzitutto dimmi se il tuo sistema è aggiornato
<sage79> si, è aggiornato e ho messo l'italiano.. ho formattato. prima me lo faceva in automaticco, ora non lo ha fatto
<glpiana> sage79, mi sa che non ho ben capito il problema. tu hai già ubuntu in italiano? cosa non è in italiano allora?
<nicotano> buonasera
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<sage79> allora. l'ho installato in inglese. ho messo successivamente l'italiano: ogni volta che facevo cosi la reboot mi diceva vuoi aggiornare i nomi delle acartelle? tipo desktop diventa scrivania
<glpiana> ah
<sage79> non è una questione estetica perchè ora se faccio partire script dal desktop mi da errore
<glpiana> sage79, sì sì ho capito la questione. sto pensando
<seawolf> cambia il file ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<sage79> provo
<massimino> grazie ancora a tutti, piu' degli altri a glpiana. buonaserata!
<glpiana> ciao massimino
<darkroom> salve a tutti
<darkroom> all avvio di ubuntu10.10 mi esce schermata d errore con scritto:Impossibile trovare «/media/Acer/Documents and Settings/Dark Room/Documenti
<glpiana> darkroom, hai cambiato qualcosa sul disco?
<darkroom> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare a togliere questo errore iniziale?
<glpiana> darkroom, digita in un terminale: cat /etc/fstab
<glpiana> !paste | darkroom
<ubot-it> darkroom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> darkroom, poi digita: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> darkroom, pure quello su pastebin
<darkroom> beh avevo fatto un collegamento di una cartella contenente dvx
<darkroom> questa cartella è sul desk di win7
<glpiana> darkroom, aspetta allora
<glpiana> darkroom, il disco di windows viene montato automaticamente all'avvio?
<darkroom> no
<darkroom> lo si vede solo in risorse
<glpiana> darkroom, allora ti da errore all'avvio perchè quel collegamento non porta a nulla
<darkroom> ok
<darkroom> ora il collegamento nn ce piu
<darkroom> ma l errore esce comunque
<glpiana> darkroom, controprova: monta il disco, poi chiudi la sessione e rientra
<glpiana> darkroom, prova
<darkroom> ok ora il disco è visibile sulla scrivania
<darkroom> provo a riavviare
<glpiana> darkroom, bene, chiudi sessione e loggati di nuovo
<glpiana> darkroom, ma no
<glpiana> se riavvii è come prima -.-
<Dig> Buona sera a tutti. Ho un problema con un masterizzatore. Su win mi va bene su ubuntu non risponde benissimo. E' una questione di programmi o di Driver?
<glpiana> Dig, che problemi da?
<Dig> Non masterizza benissimo ed è lento
<glpiana> Dig, che intendi per non masterizza benissimo?
<glpiana> brucia i dischi?
<Dig> quando uso Nero il cd viene letto in qualunque lettore, quando uso brasero viene letto da alcuni da altri no. Questo ho sempre pensato sia un problema di software. QUello che mi indispettisce e che per estrarre delle tracce da CD originali appena tolti dal celofan impieghi parecchi minuti
<glpiana> Dig, prova con k3b, se il problema resta lo stesso sarà questione di software, che siano driver o programmi di masterizzazione.
<glpiana> a poi
<Dig> ok
<darkroom> rieccomi
<darkroom> il problema persiste ancora
<darkroom> ho provato unpaio di volte ma nulla
<darkroom> qualke altro suggerimento?
<glpiana> darkroom, ma hai riavviato?
<glpiana> darkroom, dovevi chiudere la sessione e riloggarti, non riavviare
<darkroom> ho fatto come hai detto terminato sessione e rilogato
<darkroom> ma il messaggio ricompare
<glpiana> darkroom, oki, allora passami quello che ti ho chiesto prima
<glpiana> <glpiana> darkroom, digita in un terminale: cat /etc/fstab
<glpiana> <glpiana> darkroom, poi digita: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> darkroom, mettici anche l'output di: mount
<darkroom> dove posso postare il risultato?
<nicotano> !paste | darkroom
<ubot-it> darkroom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<darkroom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535288/
<darkroom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535289/
<darkroom> glpiana scusa ma nn so che sia postare l output di mount
<glpiana> darkroom, scrivi mount e metti su pastebin quanto esce
<nicotano> darkroom, dai mount nel terminale e vedi i dispositivi montati
<darkroom> ok
<darkroom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535293/
<darkroom> ok fatto
<glpiana> darkroom, ora monta il disco in questione e poi ridai il comando mount
<darkroom> ok
<darkroom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535294/
<darkroom> ecco fatto
<Zaulx_I> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> darkroom, oki. almeno ho chiaro il quadro
<darkroom> ok
<glpiana> darkroom, puoi fare una schermata dell'errore?
<darkroom> si
<glpiana> !image | darkroom
<ubot-it> darkroom: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<darkroom> dove la posto?
<glpiana> yes
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<darkroom> rieccomi
<darkroom> http://imagebin.org/124414
<darkroom> come puoi vedere si apre anche il terminale
<Zaulx_I> help !. da apt-get non riesco ad installare squirrelmail non va a buon fine. Dal sito quale versione mi consigliate per il download?
<fil_> Zaulx_I, che errore da apt-get?
<glpiana> Zaulx_I, è nei repository, come provi a installarlo?
<glpiana> darkroom, sto collegamento come lo avevi fatto?
<darkroom> in pratica sono andato fino alla cartella che si trova
<Zaulx_I> beh, apt-get nessun errore. Si interrompe arriva fino al 20% e poi... impossibile .. conrinuare
<darkroom> sul desk di win7
<darkroom> poi ho fatto tasto destro e crea collegamento
<darkroom> per poi portarlo sulla scrivania di ubuntu
<darkroom> tutto qui
<Zaulx_I> ho provato anche dai repository arriva fino al 6%.. e si blocca
<darkroom> ma al riavvio  nn cera piu l icona del collegamento ed è uscito l errore
<fil_> Zaulx_I, quindi niente errori? Se provi con il gestore paccheti o con l'ubuntu software center (se hai almeno ubuntu lucid) ?
<Zaulx_I> si server 10.4
<Zaulx_I> è fermo qui da + 15 minuti Scaricare:9 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe squirrelmail-locales 1.4.18-20090526-1 [3243kB]
<fil_> Zaulx_I, con altri programmi hai lo stesso problema?
<Zaulx_I> no. Ho appena installato apache2
<Zaulx_I> postfix... e niente problemi
<fil_> Zaulx_I, ubuntu i386?
<Zaulx_I> si
<glpiana> darkroom, è mica nei segnalibri sta voce? apri la tua home
<glpiana> darkroom, clicca su segnalibri e vedi se appare
<glpiana> darkroom, se è elencata eliminala. io ora devo andare
<darkroom> ehm dove trovo segnalibri?
<glpiana> Zaulx_I, se sta ancora scaricando, interrompi e vai su sorgenti software. scegli un altro server
<fil_> Zaulx_I, non usare il repo del Garr, usa quello svizzero
<glpiana> darkroom, te l'ho detto, apri la home e lì li trovi (sulla barra file modifica visualizza segnalibri)
<Zaulx_I> ok, mo ci provo
<sage79> credo di avere un problema di permessi, che comando do per appropriarmi della home? grazie
<roxdragon> sage79, con chown
<sage79> chown: impossibile accedere a `/home/sage79/.gvfs': Permesso negato
<sage79> sudo chown -R sage79 /home è giusto?
<pigeta> sera
<mlazzari2> sera
<nati> ciao sapete dirmi cosa devo digitare nel terminale x sapere che scheda ho nel notedook ho installato ubuntu 9.04
<nati> video
<pigeta> con hwinfo cosa ti da?
<nati> intedevo sheda video x installare i drive con restrizioni
<pigeta> è?vuoi saper che scheda video hai?
<nati> si
<pigeta> sudo lshw prova
<nati> e se si puo intallare i driver x il 3d
<supersavio> Sera a tutti....
<pigeta> che scheda hai? nati
<K99Brain> nati, lspci | grep -i vga
<supersavio> raga sto installando Flash CS4 tramite WINE
<K99Brain> supersavio, cosa?
<supersavio> solo che durante l'installazione quando faccio Avanti...non và avanti...rimane fermo al secondo step
<supersavio> dal terminale vedo solo messaggi come fixme:shdocvw:InPlaceActiveObject_TranslateAccelerator (0x12dc020)->(0x12b2d0)
<nati> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535322/      cosi va bene ci si capisce
<K99Brain> supersavio, hai controllato su winehq se flash CS4 è compatibile?
<K99Brain> nati, hai una S3
<K99Brain> !s3 | nati
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 's3'
<K99Brain> !sis | nati
<ubot-it> nati: Driver per schede grafiche SiS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari
<nati> ok ora ci provo
<K99Brain> anzi
<K99Brain> nati, guarda qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/S3Savage
<K99Brain> !s3 is <reply> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/S3Savage
<ubot-it> I'll remember that, K99Brain
<K99Brain> !savage is <alias> s3
<pigeta> nati penso di no cmq
<K99Brain> nati, comunque, per farla breve, i driver sono nei repo e si chiamano: xserver-xorg-video-savage
<nati> ok grazie perche dalla procedura del sito  mi rimane difficile
<K99Brain> nati, è facilissimo invece: applicazioni > ubuntu software center
<K99Brain> nati, e cerca e installa xserver-xorg-video-savage
<supersavio> ok praticamente non si riesce a installare ho letto su winehq e sta segnalato che si blocca proprio allo step dove sto io
<supersavio> conoscete un alternativa per linux o anche per windows eseguibile con wine?
<nati> grazie x ora vado a fare da mangiare
<pigeta> il comando ./configure deve sempre dare un make e make install una volta estratto il tar?
<giovannix> devo installare una penna usb per il digitale terrestre che programma devo cercare sul software center?
<sage79> ho questo problema. lancio uno script mv: impossibile spostare `/home/sage79/Scrivania/make.sh' in `/home/sage79/Scrivania/oscam-svn/': Non è una directory. prima di formattare funzionava
<sage79> giovannix kaffeine
<K99Brain> supersavio, f4l, ma non l'ho mai provato e non so se è un buon programma
<giovannix> sage79: thx
<supersavio> lho letto su qualche forum mi hanno detto che praticamente non ha nulla rispetto a falsh
<supersavio> *flash
<fil_> pigeta, che softwaredevi installare?
<pigeta> sto cercando di installare transmission tar.bz2 ma mi blocco quando devo dare iul make non esiste nessun make
<pigeta> c'è solo un install
<K99Brain> pigeta, transmission è già preinstallato su ubuntu
<giovanni> come cambio la dimensione predefinita delle icone del desktop?
<pigeta> si ho una versione vecchia
<pigeta> devo aggiornarla
<pigeta> ho l'antilope come os
<K99Brain> pigeta, beh, allora sarebbe il caso che aggiorni a lucid, almeno
<pigeta> nn posso magari
<giovanni> ho provato gconf-editor insomma entro nautilus e modifico default_zoom_level ma senza risultato
<fil_> pigeta,cosahala nuova versione che ti interessa?
<giovanni> ho scritto smoller ma niente
<giovanni> qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<pigeta> fil_ di transmission?
<fil_> si
<pigeta> parli?
<shark360> ciao a tutti
<pigeta> è compatibile con il forum solo le ultime sono accetate io ho una 1.4 mi pare mi serve almeno la 2.0
<shark360> ragazzi scusatemi, ma come faccio a rinominare più file da terminale?
<fil_> pigeta, ma transmission non è un client bittorrent?
<shark360> ho provato con mv, rename e mmv ma nn ci riesco
<pigeta> si
<supersavio> shark360, in che senzo rinominare più file?
<supersavio> cioè devi sempre rinominare singolo file per volta
<K99Brain> shark360, install gprename
<K99Brain> shark360, oppure krename se hai kde
<fil_> pigeta, non ho capito, cosa intendi con compatibilità col forum, e quale forum?
<pigeta> un forum a qui sono iscritto ha delle restrizioni su client e trnsmission è limitato alla 1.8
<pigeta> o superiore
<fil_> pigeta, che forum?
<pigeta> un forum di immagini
<K99Brain> pigeta, e se metti un altro client torrent? comunque mi sembra strana sta cosa, tu pigliati i file torrent e vedi se vanno lo stesso
<K99Brain> !clienttorrent | pigeta
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'clienttorrent'
<K99Brain> !clientstorrent | pigeta
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'clientstorrent'
<K99Brain> !torrentclient | pigeta
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'torrentclient'
<K99Brain> !torrentclients | pigeta
<ubot-it> pigeta: Questi sono alcuni client torrent che potete trovare nei repo: transmission vuze unworkable torrentflux rtorrent qbittorrent deluge ctorrent ktorrent bittorrent bittornado azureus
<fil_> pigeta, cme si chiama il sito del forum?
<K99Brain> ecco
<K99Brain> -.-''
<FloodBotIt1> K99Brain: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<shark360> voglio fare tutto da terminale
<pigeta> no no gia provato anche con utorrent se non hai la versione che vogliono loro nada
<shark360> ho scaricato da poco delle foto dalla macchina fotografica
<shark360> e tutte le immagini sono chiamate img-01 img-02
<shark360> ecc
<K99Brain> pigeta,  e non puoi semplicemente mandarli affanculo? che torrent hanno di cosi importanti che non trovi da altre parti?
<shark360> io voglio rinominarle tutte con un comando esempio fotomare-01 fotomare-02 ecc
<pigeta> vabbe ma basterebbe aggiornare
<fil_> pigeta, hai ubuntu jaunty?
<pigeta> si
<K99Brain> pigeta, aggiorna ubuntu, tanto è una cosa buona e giusta da fare
<pigeta> non posso
<K99Brain> pigeta, potresti tentare una cosa, allora
<K99Brain> pigeta, scaricati il deb di transmission per maverick e forza l'installazione
<pigeta> il deb?
<K99Brain> pigeta, se le dipendenze non fanno storie, "potrebbe" funzionare
<K99Brain> se vedi che ti chiede dipendenze che non hai, lasci stare e non installi
<K99Brain> pigeta, si, il deb
<K99Brain> pigeta, lo trovi su http://packages.ubuntu.com
<pigeta> tnx provo o al limite mi scarico pure le dipendenze :)
<fil_> pigeta, evidentemente non sai di che parli
<pigeta> slackware time :)
<K99Brain> pigeta, meglio che non ti incasini con le dipendenze, se non va al volo, lascia perdere
<K99Brain> pigeta, rischi di sminchiare tutto
<pigeta> gia passato lo so lo so vai tranqui
<Guest20361> Ciao?
<Guest20361> nuovo qui... cìè nessuno?
<davefromsilla> hola?
<pigeta> ah ah ah come non detto
<davefromsilla> per caso c'è qualcuno che ha voglia di darmi un mano? ho un problemino con la connessione...
<davefromsilla> qualcuno ha avuto a che fare con una broadcom?
<pigeta> ma il file tarball soffre anch'esso delle dipendenze del file deb?
<pigeta> ok meglio se cambio versione di os
<fil_> pigeta potresti provare un'alta versione di transmision
<xfire78xx> sera
<pigeta> ci sono sempre dipendenze che mancano è uno strazzio senza package manager che te le risolve
<xfire78xx> ehm.. qualcuno sa come fare in pidgin a settare un unico colore per chi scrive tipo qui nel canale? di solito ogni nick esce un colore diverso... vorrei poterne mettere uno solo...
<fil_> ah lucid ha solo la 1.94,quindi se ti serve la 2...
<fil_> secondo me puoi fare a meno di quel sito
<pigeta> no io non penso ...
<pigeta> ti ho mandato il link...
<fil_> fai come vuoi
<cucciolone> ciao a  tutti
<pietro__> ciao a tutti
<pietro__> scusate
<pietro__> non mi funziona nessun tipo di cuffie su ubuntu 10.04, qualcuno mi sa aiutare ?
<pietro__> scusate
<pietro__> non mi funziona nessun tipo di cuffie su ubuntu 10.04, qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<mikeke> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<FUSER80> CIA UN PROGRAMMA PER UBUNTU IN ITALIANO PER GESTIRE L'IPOD SHUFLE? METTERE CANZONI ETCCC
<supersavio> raga qual è il comando per sapere il traffico della macchina da un determinata porta?
<roxdragon> supersavio,  netstat
<roxdragon> FUSER80, rhythmbox
<roxdragon> P.S non scrivere a stampatello !
<supersavio> netstat me li mostra e poi si ferma
<supersavio> vorrei qualcosa che se per esempio dico
<supersavio> mostrami il traffico della porta 80
<FUSER80> MI DA PROBLEMI, DA DOVE AGGIUNGO LA MUSICA?
<supersavio> mi mostra tutti ip che navigano nel mio pc tramite la 80
<roxdragon> supersavio,  wireshark
<K99Brain> !maiuscolo | FUSER80
<ubot-it> FUSER80: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<FUSER80> scusate
<FUSER80> come aggiungo le tracce nel lettore?
<FUSER80> ipod?
<mikyyyyyy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<supersavio> roxdragon, grazie per il programma lho installato ma qualcosa via terminale non cè?
<roxdragon> che io sappia no supersavio
<supersavio> penso che ci sia....bisogna solo cercarlo..ho provato un pò con parole chiavi su google ma nulla...
<OverMe> tcpdump
<supersavio> esatto
<supersavio> devo solo filtrare per la porta 80
<roger84> buonasera a tutti :)
<snake> salve
<eric86> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di partizionare l'hd con ubuntu 10.4 come faccio qualcuno mi può guidare?
<eric86> ho già scaricato gpard ma non riesco a farlo funzionare!
<OverMe> se devi lavorare sulla partizione di ubuntu non puoi farlo da ubuntu, devi avviare una live
<eric86> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<OverMe> eric86, hai letto cosa ho detto?
<eric86> OverMe cioè?
<eric86> si scusa!
<OverMe> spiega cosa devi partizionare
<eric86> devo parizionare il disco per installare un altro sistema operativo perchè da macchina virtuale non funziona tutto!
<eric86> devo partizionare /dev/sda1
<OverMe> quindi devi ritoccare la partizione di ubuntu?
<eric86> si la dovrei rimpicciolire!
<OverMe> eric86, allora non lo puoi fare da sistema avviato. devi avviare con il cd di ubuntu e rimpicciolirle da li
<OverMe> che sistema operativo devi mettere?
<eric86> win 7!
<OverMe> allora lo devi fare dal cd di ubuntu, dal cd di windows non lo puoi fare
<eric86> quindi devo reinstallare anche ubuntu no vero?
<eric86> lo sò il cd di win ti fà solo cancelare tutto!
<K99Brain> eric86, ma tu hai gia ubuntu o no?
<K99Brain> eric86, non hai il cd di installazione che hai usato per metterlo?
<eric86> si da qualche parte lo stò cercando!
<eric86> al max lo ri scarico!
<K99Brain> eric86, eh, devi usare quello se vuoi rimpicciolire la partizione
<eric86> K99Brain sto rifacendo il cd poi lo avvio in accensione del pc e da li posso rimpicciolire la partizione mantenendo tutti i dati?
<eric86> K99Brain mi puoi dare solo le ultime 2 dritte cosi poi posso provare!
<eric86> OverMe tu mi puoi aiutare?
<OverMe> eric86, a?
<eric86> allora col cd di installazione all'avvio posso modificare la partizione senza perdere dati?
<OverMe> eric86, si, avvii dal cd, gli dici che vuoi provare ubuntu (non installarlo). una volta avviato esegui gparted e poi rimpicciolire e/o armeggiare con quello che ti pare
<eric86> perfetto grazie!
#ubuntu-it 2010-11-23
<gedan42> buongiorno c'è qualcuno che mi può risolvere un problema video
<gedan42> ho installato ubuntu clisid su un vecchio toshiba satellite pro 6000
<gedan42> ma la risoluzione massima è di 800x600
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<mlazzari2> ìgiorno a tutti
<nikmanofredda> buongiorno a tutti
<nikmanofredda> ho una domanda da porre a tutta la chat
<nikmanofredda> io ho installato ubuntu 10.0.4 a 64 bit nel mio pc ho 8 gb di ram,la mia domanda è quanta ram riesce a sfruttare ubuntu?
<nikmanofredda> buongiorno diavolo rosso
<snake> bongiorno
<nikmanofredda> volevo chiedere una cosa
<nikmanofredda> io ho installato ubuntu 10.0.4 a 64 bit nel mio pc ho 8 gb di ram,la mia domanda è quanta ram riesce a sfruttare ubuntu?
<OverMe> nikmanofredda, svariati tera se hai 64bit
<nikmanofredda> addirittura quindi mi sta sfruttando tutti ne 8 gb giusto?
<OverMe> sicuramente te li "vede", poi per sfruttarli dipende da cosa ci fai girare
<nati> ciao  e buon giorno ho installato ubuntu 9.04 e funziona tutto solo i video su madiaset x vedere il grande fratello  si vedono a scatti ce il modo x risolvere il problema grazie
<OverMe> nati, ubuntu 9.04 è un po vecchiotta, e non più supportata
<nati> anche il mio pc e dimorto anziano
<OverMe> e quindi non mi meraviglierei se i video vanno a scatti
<nikmanofredda> se faccio un trasferimento dati per esempio
<nati> ok grazie
<OverMe> nikmanofredda, ?
<Mauro__> buongiorno a tutti
<Mauro__> c'è qualcuno che mi può dare una mano a installare i driver per la scheda video?
<Mauro__> sono diversi giorni che gi sbatto sopra
<OverMe> Mauro__, che scheda video?
<nikmanofredda> scusate mi sono assentato un'attimo
<Mauro___> nvidia geforce gt 330m
<nikmanofredda> chidevo se in un trasferimento dati ubuntu mi sfrutta tutti e 8 gb
<OverMe> nikmanofredda, trasferimento dati da? hard disk ad hard disk?
<nikmanofredda> si
<nikmanofredda> con adattatori esterni
<OverMe> nikmanofredda, no, il trasferimento dati tra hdd non implica un grande uso della ram
<nikmanofredda> a ok
<Mauro___> in poche parole non riesco ad installare il driver giusto. quello che mi da su driver aggiuntivi non va bene e riavviando il pc al termine dell'installazione mi esce tutta una schermata nera. sul sito di nvidia ho recuperato il driver giusto ma non riesco ad installarlo
<nikmanofredda> dverme,ti chiedo un'altra cosa iomportante mi capita di fare teleassistenza spesso solo che io l'ho sempre fatta tyramite teamviwer adesso con ubuntu c'è qualcosa di affidabile e nn molto complicato per effettuare la teleassistenza da ubuntu a windows?
<OverMe> nikmanofredda, da quel che vedo teamviewer c'è anche per linux
<nikmanofredda> siiiiiiii??
<nikmanofredda> vado a vedere subito
<nikmanofredda> dverme,hai ragione sei un grande
<nikmanofredda> ti ringrazio tanto
<opale> nikmanofredda, confermo e funziona bene come quello che istalli su winozzo
<nikmanofredda> scusa la mia ignoranza ma è da un mese che mi sono appoggiato a linux
<nikmanofredda> a ok opale
<nikmanofredda> grazieeeee
<opale> io dovrei chiedere se è possibile alleggerire ubuntu sul net
<opale> netbook
<OverMe> opale, nel senso?
<opale> OverMe, ubuntu è molto bello ma su un 270 non gira bene
<opale> troppo pesante
<nikmanofredda> dverme,per la parte grafica posso chiedere anche qui?
<OverMe> opale, hai installato la netbook edition?
<OverMe> nikmanofredda, per la seconda volta, mi chiamo OverMe non dverme :D
<massimo18> lol
<opale> OverMe, si ho proprio quella
<nikmanofredda> scusa overme
<OverMe> opale, dovresti provare la versione normale oppure xubuntu, sono entrambi molto più veloci e leggere della netbook edition anche se non hanno l'interfaccia da netbook
<nicotano> buongiorno
<OverMe> nikmanofredda, che intendi per parte grafica?
<nikmanofredda> uso gimp però cercavo una funzione
<opale> OverMe, io ho istallato 10.04 e non vorrei modificare il file sistem. Quale versione mi consigli?
<nikmanofredda> overme,cercavo modifica a manolibera che c'era su photoshop
<OverMe> opale, dalla regia mi dicono che al login puoi scegliere (in basso) se far partire la sessione netbook e gnome normale, hai già provato?
<OverMe> nikmanofredda, no di quello non me ne intendo
<nikmanofredda> overme,ok grazie cmq
<opale> OverMe, no lo sapevo nemmeno. Provo
<nikmanofredda> vi ringrazio per le info buona giornata a tutti
<nikmanofredda> alla prossima
<opale> OverMe, no io vedo solo preferenze universali, data orario è il tasto di on/off
<opale> OverMe, e comunque sotto il loghino c'è opale - laptop
<K99Brain> opale, pigia sul nome, di sotto poi compaiono altre preferenze
<opale> OverMe, in caso contrarario non dovrebbe esse dek
<glpiana> opale, c'è scritto opale - laptop perchè è il nome che hai dato al pc durante l'installazione
<opale> OverMe, si compare 10.04 lts
<opale> OverMe, Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<glpiana> opale, hai cliccato sul nome?
<glpiana> sul tuo nome utente intendo
<opale> glpiana, ciao
<glpiana> opale, se hai cliccato sul nome utente in basso ti dovrebbe essere apparsa una barra
<glpiana> opale, da sinistra dovresti vedere la lingua e la tastiera, giusto?
<opale> glpiana, ora ho capito. Si ho visto anche la tendina. Quale mi consigli?
<antares> buongiorno a tutti...dove posso trovare un mirror per poter scaricare l'ubuntu 10.04 e ritornare  alla mia vecchia release?
<glpiana> opale, dimmi che appare nella tendina
<glpiana> !release | antares
<ubot-it> antares: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<antares> grazie..la 10.10 proprio non mi piace
<parik70> ciao a tutti, se qualcuno mi legge me lo può far sapere please?!? :-)
<jester-> parik70:
<opale> glpiana, Gnome, Gnome di emergenza, Ub. Net. Edition, Ub. Net. Edition 2D, xTerm.
<parik70> io non leggo nulla.
<glpiana> opale, o gnome o net edition 2d
<glpiana> opale, provale entrambe
<opale> glpiana, ora c'è Gnome quindi ner edition 2d
<glpiana> opale, ah quindi hai già avviato con gnome invece che con unity
<jester-> mi pare una ciofeca unity
<opale> glpiana, si
<glpiana> opale, ed è lento anche con gnome? senza usare unity?
<opale> glpiana, si tra i due non cambia nemmeno quando devo chiedere la lista di una cartella
<jester-> opale: effetti off?
<glpiana> opale, che netbook è?
<opale> glpiana, nb 100
<Marcofe> ciao ragazzi
<Marcofe> posso farvi una domana?
<Marcofe> *domanda?
<glpiana> !chiedi | Marcofe
<ubot-it> Marcofe: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> opale, quanta ram?
<nicotano> glpiana, dovrebbe averne 1gb
<opale> glpiana, 1 gb
<Marcofe> Bene... grazie glpiana :)...ho un router e vorrei che tutti le connessioni sulla porta 1222 vengano reindirizzati sulla porta 22 dell'ip 192.168.2.9. Per questo motivo sto usando iptables
<glpiana> !iptables | Marcofe già consultata la guida?
<ubot-it> Marcofe già consultata la guida?: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<jester-> Marcofe: penso che devi settare il router, centra no il sistema
<Marcofe> Per prima cosa setto il prerouting come -A PREROUTING -i ppp_8_35_1 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 1222 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.2.9:22
<Marcofe> si si glpiana grazie tante
<Marcofe> già consultatat..
<glpiana> Marcofe, ascolta jester-
<jester-> Marcofe: il forwardind si fa con il firewall del router
<glpiana> opale, beh, senti, prova xubuntu se anche gnome è pesante sul tuo netbook
<Marcofe> sto settando in router infatti :)
<jester-> glpiana: iltima spiaggi lu buntu
<jester-> Marcofe: e cosa centra iptables
<Marcofe> sto settando l'iptablese del router..sicuramente di starai chiedendo " allora perchè domandi qui?!?"...
<jester-> ultima*
<Marcofe> il router ha linux :)
<Marcofe> le cose fortii!
<Marcofe> :D
<Marcofe> huahua
<FloodBotIt1> Marcofe: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> Marcofe: iptables del rutter?
<opale> glpiana, sono tutti ext3?
<glpiana> opale, ti stiamo citando delle distribuzioni non dei filesystem
<jester-> Marcofe: piu che forti è bello complicarsi la vita senza una gui
<opale> glpiana, ok grazie
<Marcofe> jester-, d'accordissimo con te, ma ti giuro che vi sto domandando questa cosa perchè è troppo assurdo che non funzioni!
<jester-> Marcofe: consulta la guida wiki
<Marcofe> ok jester-  :)
<Marcofe> grazie per l'aiuto cmq :)
<opale> glpiana, hanno tutti i live?
<glpiana> opale, sì
<opale> glpiana, ottimo grazie mille.
<nik_> buongiorno nicotano
<nicotano> ciao nik_  perchè non saluti tutto il canale  ?
<eevan> 'giorno
<eevan> vorrei disabilitare gnome-settings-daemon
<OverMe> perché?
<eevan> perche si.
<eevan> XD no, uso openbox e non mi serve
<roby> ciao, ho una lexmark x1270 si trovano i driver ?
<glpiana> roby, se vai su sistema amministrazione stampa e provi ad aggiungerla che ti dice?
<roby> non ci sono i drive
<roby> ne ho provato diversi
<roby> ma non stampa
<roby> la vede solo come scanner
<glpiana> !enter | roby
<ubot-it> roby: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<roby> scusate
<glpiana> roby, dai un'occhiata qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=933616
<roby> ok
<glpiana> roby, e qui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714
<roby> sto provando ad installare quello
<roby> glpiana, come faccio ad utilizzare il drive appena installato con softwere center ?
<glpiana> roby, raccontami che hai fatto
<roby> scusami, ho sbagliato, avevo scaricato solo il primo link ed installato, ora sto scaricando il secondo e terzo e li installo....:-) ops...è scritto in inglese e vado ad intuito. è giusto quello che sto facendo ?
<turnon> ciao
<glpiana> roby, non si va a intuito. prima si legge e si cerca di capire, poi si interviene
<roby> ok
<roby> cmq, il primo link l'ho installato , adesso installo il secondo e terzo ?
<roby> lo scanner funziona quindi non faccio nulla ?
<glpiana> roby, se lo scanner funziona no toccarlo. lascia che continui a funzionare. concentrati sulla stampante.
<turnon> Non mi funziona correttamente l'audio con Ekiga nelle chiamate VOIP ( l'audio si sente a scatti e anche VLC a volte gracchia). Che potrei fare?
<glpiana> roby, visto che hai installato i pacchetti, ora riattacca la stampante al pc
<roby> infatti, ancora no, ora li installo
<glpiana> roby, hai letto che prima la stampante va scollegata?
<roby> si, l'ho appena spenta
<glpiana> roby, oki, prova a mettere quei pacchetti. vediamo se te li installa
<roby> ok
<roby> glpiana, credo non li installa, si apre softwere center tutto bianco
<roby> glpiana, forse sta facendo.
<roby> glpiana, fatto. accendo la stampante ?
<glpiana> roby, accendi
<roby> ok
<glpiana> roby, mentre aspetti un attimino, apri un  terminale
<glpiana> roby, scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | roby
<ubot-it> roby: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<roby> ok
<glpiana> roby, poi prova a vedere se riesci a trovare z600 tra i driver lexmark sotto sistema amministrazione stampa
<glpiana> roby, vado a  mangiare
<roby> ok
<turnon> Ho provato a seguire le istruzioni di janvitus in questo thread: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=9010751357d435aed09ca19ba9639e15&topic=184503.0   ma non noto miglioramenti. Provo ad aggiornare manualmente Alsa all'ultima versione? disattivo compiz? suggerimenti?
<roby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535510/, glpiana
<misterblu> glpiana, ciao
<misterblu> ho un prob con gli aggiornamenti
<OverMe> ovvero?
<misterblu> tomboy blocca la procedura
<roby> glpiana, funzionaaaa, grazie
<misterblu> ciao over me
<OverMe> ciao mister blu
<roby> glpiana, ops..buon appetito :-)
<misterblu> è il prob di ieri che non sono riuscito a risolvere
<OverMe> misterblu, eh ero rimasto che ti avevo dato un post sul forum dove avevano risolto, poi ti ho perso
<misterblu> ho provato anche a disinstallare tomboy ma nulla
<OverMe> misterblu, che dice se provi a disinstallarlo?
<misterblu> overme si blocca
<OverMe> si, ma con che messaggio di errore?
<OverMe> prova da terminale almeno vediamo in dettaglio
<OverMe> sudo apt-get purge tomboy
<OverMe> fai prima un apt-get install -f
<OverMe> con sudo
<misterblu> overme, ci provo, non ho il pc con me ma lo faccio
<giovanni> #openoffice.org
<giovanni> ragazzi lo so che non dovrei essere qui ma...sono in crisi! qualcuno di voi per caso sa usare calc di open office? non riesco a fare un calcolo semplicissimo e domani devo consegnare del materiale per l'esonero...
<Y2J> ciao, h dei problemi con la navigazione, uno dei siti che visito è con il quale ho problemi è il tgcom la home si apre tranquillamente ma poi quando clicco sui collegamenti gira gira e poi mi restituisce completato ma la pagina è bianca
<Y2J> ho provato anche a creare un nuovo profilo con firefox ma niente il problema rimane
<Y2J> qualcuno potrebbe un attimo testare la navigazione su quel sito stramaledetto così mi da conferma dei problemi che ci sono ho letto che i browser diversi da ie danno tutti dei problemi www.tgcom.it così non mi danno più l'anima
<roby> ciao a tutti, a presto
<utopia_> ciao
<utopia_> qualcuno di voi ha sb x-fi su ubuntu?
<utopia_> jack con rakarrack mi distorce il suono
<Y2J> ah, poi aggiungo che ho provato a navigare tra le pagine di tgcom anche con chromium e opera mi danno tutti gli stessi problemi
<massimo18> Y2J: io uso Firefox e quel sito va benissimo
<Y2J> ma allora che può essere? java è installato flash anche ho provato un nuovo profilo
<Y2J> con altri di problemi non ne ho
<massimo18> Y2J: non so dirti
<Scall> Salve comunità, si può eliminare "Gwibber"? Non mi interessa perchè non sono iscritto a nessun social network, e penso che mai lo sarò. Quindi, se toglierlo non crea problemi, lo faccio subito. Ditemi voi :-)
<OverMe> Scall, si si può togliere
<Scall> OverMe: non ci sono controindicazioni, vero?
<OverMe> Scall, l'ho tolto anche io
<Scall> OverMe: okay, allora seguo il tuo esempio :-) grazie
<Scall> Per caso qualcuno ha comprato il libro "Ubuntu Linux 10.10"? e può rispondere a una mia domanda circa i suoi contenuti?
<OverMe> Scall, se sono dimande di ubuntu chiedi, se sono sul libro no
<OverMe> *domande
<Scall> OverMe: no era riguardo al libro la mia domanda, vorrei sapere se contiene una spiegazione di tutti i comandi del terminale in modo preciso. In alternativa conosci un sito dove spiega dettagliatamente, e il modo semplice, tutti i comandi?
<massimo18> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Scall> massimo18: grazie, comunque non sono tutti. Cercavo un elenco completo :-(
<massimo18> Scall: puoi sempre da terminale digitare man <nomedelcomando>
<Scall> massimo18: sì, questo già lo sapevo. ma così vedo il manuale dei soli comandi che conosco, non imparo quelli che non so :-( comunque grazie lo stesso dell'aiuto
<changer88> hi
<changer88> ciao
<changer88> ho un problema con il wirless
<changer88> la mia scheda bcm94318mpg
<glpiana> Scall, ti serve un elenco di comandi da terminale? digita ls /bin  e li vedrai elencati
<changer88> nn viene riconosciuta da ubuntu
<changer88> c'è nessuno che può darmi una mano?
<glpiana> changer88, il pc è collegato via cavo? hai effettuato gli aggiornamenti dopo l'installazione?
<glpiana> changer88, se hai fatto questo vai in sistema amministrazione driver aggiuntivi e abilita i driver per la tua broadcom
<changer88> no
<glpiana> changer88, no a cosa?
<changer88> il porblema è prorprio
<changer88> quewsto
<glpiana> !enter | changer88
<ubot-it> changer88: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<changer88> nn ho la possibilità di poter ciollegare il pc via cavo
<glpiana> changer88, allora spiegati così si capisce che stai facendo
<changer88> ok scusate
<glpiana> perchè?
<changer88> mi sto coolegando da un pc pubblico dell'università
<changer88> l'unico modo che ho per collegare il mio notebook alla linea è il wirless, quindi devo risolvere il problema senza poterlo collegare alla linea
<glpiana> changer88, wireless non tuo evidentemente...
<changer88> ubuntu mi indica che nn ha il firmware per la mia scheda bcm94318mpg
<changer88> universitario
<glpiana> changer88, cabbè, provo a dirti cosa devi fare
<changer88> ok
<changer88> grazie
<glpiana> changer88, recuperi questo http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<glpiana> changer88, dimmi che versione di ubutnu hai
<changer88> l'ho appena scaricata 10-10
<glpiana> 32 o 64 bit?
<changer88> 32bit
<glpiana> changer88, scarichi anche questo http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu//pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/b43-fwcutter_013-2_i386.deb
<changer88> ok
<glpiana> changer88, te li porti sul tuo pc
<glpiana> changer88, installi il secondo cliccandoci sopra due volte, sperando non dia problemi di dipendenze o altro
<glpiana> changer88, poi col terminale ti piazzi nella directory in  cui hai messo il primo file
<glpiana> changer88, quindi digiti: tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<glpiana> changer88, poi digiti: cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<glpiana> changer88, dopodichè digiti: sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<DaViDe87> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> changer88, in teoria all'avvio successivo la scheda dovrebbe funzionare
<changer88> ok
<changer88> provo subito, grazie :D
<changer88> resto in chat :)
<DaViDe87> xkè quando avvio ubuntu ho solo la schermata nera?
<DaViDe87> non mi spunta il logo
<glpiana> DaViDe87, per problemi con la scheda grafica e le opzioni di boot. parli di avvio da livecd o di avvio della tu ainstallazione?
<glpiana> DaViDe87, aspetta, poi parte o rimane schermata nera?
<DaViDe87> del sistema operativo già installato
<DaViDe87> parte
<glpiana> DaViDe87, ah, bon
<DaViDe87> però invece del logo con la barra del caricamento
<DaViDe87> c'è la schermata nera
<glpiana> DaViDe87, digita in unn  terminale: cat /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> !paste | DaViDe87
<ubot-it> DaViDe87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DaViDe87> glpiana,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/535531/
<glpiana> DaViDe87, puoi provare a modificare per prova le opzioni di boot se la assenza del logo è una cosa così importante
<glpiana> DaViDe87, avvia il pc e al menu di grub. dopo aver evidenziato la voce del kernel da avviare, premi il tasto "e"
<DaViDe87> è rischioso?
<glpiana> DaViDe87, ti piazzi nella riga che finisce con quiet splash e ci aggiungi nomodeset
<glpiana> premi ctrl+x e vedi se va
<DaViDe87> rischio di far danni e non avviare più il sistema?
<changer88> glpiana- tutto ok!!! grazie mille
<glpiana> changer88, :)
<changer88> avevo seguito 1000 guide tutte che portavano ad un punto morto
<changer88> tu in 2 minuti esatti mi hai fatto fare tutto
<changer88> grazie ancora
<glpiana> changer88, :)
<changer88> devo necessariamente ambientarmi con il terminale di ubuntu :D
<changer88> ciao ciao
<changer88> spero di nn dovervi disturbare troppo presto
<glpiana> :)
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> DaViDe87, non rischi niente, male che vada non aprte o si ferma. per riavviarlo però usa ctrl+alt+canc, non resettarlo alla brutta
<DaViDe87> ok
<DaViDe87> mo provo
<DaViDe87> glpiana,  non cambia nulla... cambia il tipo di nero... come se volesse far spuntare qualcosa
<DaViDe87> che non spunta
<glpiana> DaViDe87, oki, allora nulla
<DaViDe87> quindi nn c'è verso?
<fernando60> ubuntu-it-chat
<fernando60> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<fernando60> #ubuntu-it-chat
<roxdragon> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Peace-> roxdragon: bravo apprendista
<Peace-> xD
<roxdragon> LOL
<filo1234> DaViDe87: metti su pastebin sudo fdisk -l  && cat /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<filo1234> vediamo una cosa
<filo1234> DaViDe87: scusa metti anche cat /etc/fstab
<roby> glpiana, ci se i?
<roby> scusa,, ci sei ?
<glpiana> roby, sì. rivolgi comunque la domnada a tutto il canale
<glpiana> *domanda
<fernando60> ! chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<roby> ok, prima abbiamo installato gnu standard c++ library  v3 per la lexmark, ricordi ? adesso mi da un aggiornamento dello stesso che non riesco ad installare in quanto richiede pacchetti non autenticati . che faccio ?
<glpiana> roby, fai così, se stai aggiornando col gestore chiudilo e apri un terminale
<roby> ok
<glpiana> roby, scrivi sudo apt-get upgrade
<roby> ok
<glpiana> roby, non confermare per ora, copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !Paste | roby
<ubot-it> roby: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<roby> ok
<roby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535548/
<glpiana> roby, sì va bene. in effetti non era il caso di metterlo da pacchetto, potevamo prenderlo dal gestore. ma visto che lo aggiorna meglio.
<glpiana> roby, se da errore posta su pastebin
<roby> confermo ?
<glpiana> roby, sì
<roby> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<roby> , ma non ho null'altro aperto
<glpiana> roby, quello non è un errore
<roby> langio il gestore aggiornamento e vedo se me lo da ancora
<roby> a posto, non c'è più
<glpiana> roby, bene
<roby> grazieeee
<Andrea990909> ciao
<Andrea990909> sn nuovo cè nessuno?
<glpiana> !nessuno | Andrea990909
<ubot-it> Andrea990909: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Andrea990909> ah ok scusate tnt
<Andrea990909> avete ragione anke xkè ho visto ke siete tnt
<glpiana> !italiano | Andrea990909
<Andrea990909> volevo fare il raid 1 nel mio pc sapete indicarmi cm fare?
<ubot-it> Andrea990909: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<glpiana> Andrea990909, vedi se questo può aiutarti http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid?highlight=%28raid%29
<Andrea990909> fare 2 errori in 1 sec è difficile ma io ci sono riuscito...ho letto ma x me è un po troppo volgare!
<Andrea990909> vorrei fare il raid 1 nel mio pc sai come posso fare?
<glpiana> io no
<Andrea990909> glpiana tu sei un admin?
<glpiana> Andrea990909, operatore non admin
<Andrea990909> ke vuol dire operatore?
<glpiana> !chat | Andrea990909 se vuoi ne parliamo sull'altro canale
<ubot-it> Andrea990909 se vuoi ne parliamo sull'altro canale: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Y2J> ciao, ho risolto diversi problemini, ma non riesco a risolvere quello di navigazione all'interno del sito tgcom, ho provato con altro pc e funziona ho provato a ricreare un profilo nuovo in firefox e a nagigare con chromium ma niente
<glpiana> Andrea990909, sul forum, scrivendo raid1 nella ricerca, vien fuori un bel po' di roba. prova a guardare
<Andrea990909> come si va in un altro canale?
<glpiana> !forum|  Andrea990909
<ubot-it> Andrea990909: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<Andrea990909> thx
<glpiana> Andrea990909, col comando che ti ha indicato ubot-it , /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Andrea990909> grazie volevo dire
<Y2J> praticamente si apre l'home page e basta clicco sui link si apre la nuova scheda mi da completato ma la pagina è bianca
<Y2J> massimo18, ho provato con un altro pc hai ragione, funziona
<massimo18> Y2J: appunto
<glpiana> Y2J, fai sta prova: chiudi firefox, digita in un terminale mv .mozilla .mozilla_old  e riapri firefox
<Y2J> ok glpiana
<Y2J> glpiana, purtroppo niente home page ok il resto vuoto
<glpiana> Y2J, beh, purtroppo, stiam pur sempre parlando del sito del tgcom :D
<Y2J> e lo so
<glpiana> Y2J, allora richiudi firefox e digita: rm -r .mozilla    e poi mv .mozilla_old .mozilla
<glpiana> Y2J, così torna come prima
<glpiana> Y2J, poi digita: dpkg -l | grep firefox
<glpiana> !paste | Y2J
<ubot-it> Y2J: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Y2J> se fosse per me gli darei pure foco ma non è per me
<Y2J> glpiana, ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/535556/
<glpiana> Y2J, apri firefox, e controlla sotto lgi strumenti i componenti aggiuntivi. magari è qualche plugin che rovina la festa
<utopia_> ciao ho un problema con jack e il suono della mia chitarra
<glpiana> utopia_, spiega
<glpiana> utopia_, non scrivermi in privato, scrivi sul canale
<utopia_> sto usando rakarrack con jack sento gli effetti ma il suono della mia chitarra entra distorto eppure se chiudo il programma il suono è pulito
<puccio> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> utopia_, pure con tutti gli effetti disabilitati?
<utopia_> ...ho poi un altra alternativa interessante, ovvero guitar rig 4 installato con wine , il problema in questo caso è asio4all che non trova i driver WDM e anche li se uso alsadiwine entro negli effetti con un strana distorsione anzicchè con un suono pulito, premetto che ho una x-fi sb
<utopia_> cosa dite mi conviene usare la scheda audio integrata alla scheda madre?
<Y2J> torno più tardi ciao
<utopia_> se tengo il programma Rakarrak aperto con jack e disabilito gli effetti resta un alternata distorta, mentre se chiudo il programma e jack il suono torna pulito...
<Y2J_> glpiana, ci sono problemi di navigazione anche in facebook carica i giochi fino quasi alla fine poi si inchioda non riesco a capire quale plugin possa dargli problemi
<nicotano> salve
<nicotano> Y2J_, installa sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Y2J_> nicotano, è già tutto installato ho dei problemi con questo pc su 2 siti in particolare facebook e tgcom e non capisco proprio perché ora reinstallo tutto voglio proprio vedere è solo che mi scoccia
<nicotano> Y2J_, probabile sia java installa java della sun e togli jdk
<Y2J_> uso il java di sun
<glpiana> utopia_, entri in line o mic?
<nicotano> Y2J_, sudo apt-get remove --purge swfdec-mozilla gnash gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash
<glpiana> nicotano, penso siano in flash i giochi di faccialibro
<nicotano> glpiana, facile o flash o java non si scappa
<Y2J_> nicotano, nessuno di quei pacchetti è installato
<nicotano> Y2J_, disattiva eventuali addon di firefox e prova anche a usare un altro browser
<utopia_> entro in digital or io  .....nella sb x-fi è cosi...
<utopia_> avrei anche il frontalino davanti ma non me lo riconosce e li avrei proprio la porta che di solito uso per winzoz
<Y2J_> e come versioni di flash e java uso le stesse che uso su un altro pc che non da problemi....ho provato chromium ma niente
<Y2J_> ora ghe pensi mi...reinstallo tutto voglio vedere...vi farò sapere com'è finita
<Y2J_> ciao
<nicotano> Y2J_,  magari hai meno ram e scheda video meno potente rispetto agli altri pc
<Y2J_> va be ora passo alle maniere forti ci si risente ciao
<nicotano> :)
<utopia_> non ci posso credereeeee!! funziona il frontalinoooo della sb x-fi !!!!
<Scall> C'è un modo per nascondere le estensioni dei file? In modo da vedere "file" invece di "file.jpg" ad esempio.
<glpiana> Scall, a che pro?
<Scall> glpiana: per avere una visualizzazione dei file più semplice. Se poi mi interessa conoscere l'estensione di una file posso sempre fare tasto destro -> Propietà. Non sai se c'è un modo?
<glpiana> Scall, non penso ci sia. le desinenze sono lì giusto perchè servono a qualche altro sistema operativo. per linux fanno parte del nome
<Scall> glpiana: ah ok. Non pensavo fosse propio una cosa intrinseca del sistema
<Scall> A volte programmi come "Pitivi" mi si bloccano e devo forzare l'uscita. A cosa potrebbe essere dovuto? Forse al fatto che ho solo 1gb di ram e certi programmi ne vorrebbero di pi?
<Scall> *più
<glpiana> Scall, pitivi serve per elaborazione video, giusto?
<Scall> esatto
<Scall> per editarli
<glpiana> Scall, potrebbe essere la ram allora. apri il monitor di sistema e controlla
<utopia_> domanda : come funziona il driver dummy, che cosa è e come si controlla?
<Scall> glpiana: scusa la mia ignoranza, ma cosa devo controllare esattamente in monitor di sistema? grazie
<glpiana> Scall, il consumo di ram
<sage79> salve. per necessità dovrei installare ubuntu 10.04. mi chiederà se volgio migrare alla versione successiva? come evitarlo? grazie
<glpiana> sage79, in linea di massima no te lo chiederà
<K99Brain> sage79, di default no, se installi una LTS non ti chiede se vuoi aggiornare ad una non-LTS
<glpiana> sage79, se dovesse chiederlo, vai in sorgenti software e imposta gli aggiornamenti di versione solo alle LTS
<Scall> in effetti dal monitor ho visto che "pitivi" non consuma poi tutta questa ram. Comunque ora stranamente non si impalla più, meglio così :-)
<sage79> ok, grazie
<jester-> sage79: 10.o4 è lts, se  installata e non aggiornata ti chiederà l'aggiornamento alla prossima lts, fra 4 anni
<Ghibli> Salve mi è sparito il volume dalla barra ,come faccio a ripristinarlo?
<glpiana> Ghibli, vedi l'icona della busta?
<Ghibli> si
<glpiana> Ghibli, ma non il volume. male, era meglio se no la vedevi
<Ghibli> <glpiana>  già
<glpiana> Ghibli, anche dopo riavvio o chiusura di sessione no compare?
<Ghibli> no no
<Ghibli> è strano ho forzato l'uscita di firefox che si era bloccato ed è sparito
<Ghibli> il vol.
<glpiana> Ghibli, magari si è impallato pulseaudio. prova a dare un: killall gnome-panel           in un terminale e vediamo se riappare
<Ghibli> scusa ma sono imbranato , devo scrivere cio' nel terminale?
<glpiana> Ghibli, killall gnome-panel
<Ghibli> glpiana  scusa ,ma ho riavviato firefox ,mi si era bloccato di nuovo
<Ghibli> con quel comando da terminale non succede nulla
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<glpiana> Ghibli, non può non succedere nulla, a meno che tu non sia su gnome
<Ghibli> eh
<Ghibli> riprovo
<Ghibli> com'era? Killall-gnome...
<glpiana> Ghibli, killall gnome-panel
<Ghibli> non succede niente
<Ghibli> non funziona piu' il volume neppure da tastiera (è un notebook)
<glpiana> Ghibli, riavvia
<Ghibli> ok
<Ghibli> glpiana un c'è piu'?
<Ghibli> mi è sparito il volume dalla barra e non so che fare.... (la busta c'è)
<attempt> Ghibli se attendi un attimo
<Ghibli> certo
<attempt> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=425816.0   Ghibli leggi
<Ghibli> ok
<Ghibli> <attempt>  l'icona è ricomparsa ,ma non funziona
<roxdragon> Ghibli, ti è scomparsa l icona dell'audio?
<Ghibli> <roxdragon>  si ,ma non funziona
<orsetto> ciao a tutti
<roxdragon> Ghibli,  mmm ma l hai riaggiunta?
<roxdragon> ciao orsetto
<orsetto> avrei bisogno di  sapere un modo per modificare graficamente il grub.cfg
<orsetto> sto in kubuntu 10.10
<orsetto> ciao roxdragon
<Ghibli> <roxdragon> è ricomparsa seguendo le indicazioni a questo link http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=425816.0
<filo1234> orsetto: grub.cfg non va modificato nè graficamente nè in modaltà testo
<filo1234>  aparte che è in sola lettura proprio per questo motivo
<orsetto> filo1234, ma con menuica.lst potevo modificare le denominazioni delle varie partizioni e decidere qual'era la partizione d'avvio automatica.
<attempt> Ghibli cioe' hai aggiunto indicatore facendo destro sulla barra giusto?
<filo1234> orsetto: è cambiato
<filo1234> !grub2
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub
<Ghibli> <attempt>  no dopo aver dato un comando da terminale
<orsetto> scusate.. non capisco come mai in xchat ogni tanto mi fa scrivere improvv‫isamente dove ho già inserito testo
<orsetto> filo1234, quindi adesso non c'è modo?
<attempt> Ghibli prova a riavviare. vediamo se al riavvio ricompare al suo posto e se funziona.
<filo1234> !grub2| orsetto
<ubot-it> orsetto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub
<Ghibli> ok
<orsetto> filo1234, grazie.. lo sto visualizzando
<Ghibli> <attempt>  Ora funziona  ti ringrazio un sacco
<orsetto> filo1234, scusami tanto una cosa. Ma se io volessi cambiare l'ordine di boot oppure modificare semplicemente le denominazioni delle partizioni che comandi dovrei dare in /etc/grub.d ?
<Ghibli> <attempt>  ti saluto, grazie mille di nuovo
<attempt> funge? ok ciao
 * alessiofachechi dice "OLAAAAAAAA!!"
<Serpico> ciao popolo
<marco____> ciao
<sage79> salve. ho montato una iso. al suo interno devo modifiace l'installer. l'ho quindi copiata ma al comando sage79@ubuntu:~$ cp install stlinux-iso/install
<sage79> cp: impossibile creare il file regolare "stlinux-iso/install": Permesso negato ricevo questo errore. Come risolvo?
<sage79> ci sono dei lucchetti sulle cartelle
<gnubiagio98> <sage79> significa che non hai i privilegi di scrittura
<sage79> gnubiagio98 e come risolvo? con chown?
<gnubiagio98> con i privilegi di root
<gnubiagio98> digita da terminale "sudo nautilus" senza gli apici
<marco____> empathy non si connette a MSN
<sage79> e poi faccio proprieta e do i permessi?
<gnubiagio98> <sage79> non ti consiglio di consentire all'utente normale di scrivere sulla cartella
<gnubiagio98> <sage79> comunque quando fai partire "sudo nautilus" il "divieto" di scrittura e' annullato
<orsetto> ragazzi scusate c'è qualche guida pratica per capire come agire sui singoli file che caratterizzano il grub.cfg?
<sage79> gnubiagio98 è una cartella nella mia home, la copia di un immagine iso
<gnubiagio98> si
<sage79> io vi voglio accedere come normale utente
<gnubiagio98> allora fai proprieta' (da sudo) e consenti di leggere e scrivere all'utente normale
<sage79> ok, grazie
<gnubiagio98> ok, adesso espongo io il mio problema
<nicotano> buonasera
<orsetto> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> ciao orsetto
<gnubiagio98> ubuntu non sente il microfono
<orsetto> nicotano, sapresti aiutarmi? non mi raccapezzo sul come modificare il grub.cfg
<nicotano> gnubiagio98, hai alzato il volume d'ingresso mic
<gnubiagio98> come si fa? prima funzionava
<nicotano> !grub | orsetto
<ubot-it> orsetto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<orsetto> nicotano, mi hanno mandato sulla wiki del grub2 e ho visto che ci sono diversi file che devo toccare senza toccare direttamente il grub.cfg
<nicotano> gnubiagio98,  icona altoparlante preferenze audio
<orsetto> nicotano, solo che boh.. nel grub.cfg trovo quello che vorrei modificare mentre nei file singoli non riscontro le voci che mi interessano
<gnubiagio98> ho aperto i programma
<gnubiagio98> *il
<gnubiagio98> io uso la versione inglese
<gnubiagio98> non che ci capisca tanto
<nicotano> orsetto,  esponi il problema, chi sa bene come muoversi in grub ti aiuterà
<nicotano> gnubiagio98, scheda ingresso o input ci sarà
<nicotano> gnubiagio98, se hai un microfono attaccato e funzionante dovrebbe apparirti la scala del volume
<gnubiagio98> forse non me lo riconosce
<OverMe> <gnubiagio98> come si fa? prima funzionava
<OverMe> cosa hai fatto tra il "prima" e l'"adesso"?
<orsetto> nicotano, e per tutti. in grub vorrei modificare principalmente 2 cose: 1. cosa deve avviare di default 2. le denominazioni delle varie voci.. specie per quanto riguarda le denominazioni delle partizioni windows
<gnubiagio98> credo di aver proprio fatto una c*****a nelle preferenze audio
<gnubiagio98> ma non mi ricordo piu' che ho fatto
<OverMe> great
<nicotano> orsetto, qui è spiegato come fare http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/AggiungereTogliereVoci
<OverMe> gnubiagio98, torna in preferenze audio e facci vedere un po di schermate va
<OverMe> !image | gnubiagio98
<ubot-it> gnubiagio98: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gnubiagio98> io ho imageshack, lo so come si fa
<OverMe> ma io non lo so se lo sai, quindi nel dubbio...
<nicotano> coppe
<OverMe> vongole
<orsetto> ragazzi ma che differenza c'è fra grub e grub2? cosa fa grub2 che grub non faceva?
<gnubiagio98> http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/3972/configurazione.png
<gnubiagio98> questa e' la mia configurazione
<gnubiagio98> devo andare nella /etc ?
<OverMe> questa è la finestra che hai toccato tra il "funziona" e il "non funziona più"?
<gnubiagio98> forse
<OverMe> eai
<gnubiagio98> c'e un altra cosa che credo di aver modificato
<nicotano> gnubiagio98, quella schermata non somiglia affatto a preferenze audio di maverick
<OverMe> tasto destro sull'icona del volume ed entra nelle proprietà
<OverMe> vai nella scheda "hardware" e dicci che hai
<gnubiagio98> forse ho sbagliato finestra
<Luca> Salve a tutti
<Luca> ho bisogno di una informazione
<gnubiagio98> pero' forse adesso ho aperto quella giusta
<Luca> è normale che ubuntu ci metta tanto ad installarsi?!?
<Antonella> chi mi può aiutare?
<gnubiagio98> <Luca> no
<OverMe> Luca, definisci "tanto"
<Luca> ok scusa
<Antonella> vorrei poter accedere a delle cartelle windows da ubuntu 10.10 ma non so come fare
<OverMe> Antonella, chiedi, chi sa ti aiuta
<nicotano> Luca, dipende il tanto ....  cmq fai una installazione senza spuntare aggiorna pacchetti durante l'installazione
<Luca> allora è da 15 minuti
<Antonella> mi hanno detto che devo montare il C . mi hanno fatto fare 1 procedura ma poi ho dovuto interrompere e ora non so se è già montato o no
<Luca> che sta installando : retreving file 13/28
<OverMe> Luca, stai scaricando roba da internet, il tempo dipende dalla tua connesisone
<Luca> bhe la connessione è buona e sto installando solo ubuntu
<nicotano> Luca,  se ci sono problemi col server cii mette tempo, ripeto  installa senza aggiornamento pacchetti, questo puoi farlo dopo
<gnubiagio98> forse adesso ho fatto lo screenshot
<gnubiagio98> giusto
<gnubiagio98> http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/3972/configurazione.png
<Antonella> OverMe: mi puoi aiutare?
<OverMe> gnubiagio98, vai in input, e controlla il volume
<nicotano> Antonella, da menu risorse computer dovresti vedere windows se clicchi sopra lo monta e puoi aprirlo col nautilus
<Luca>  l'installazione non è ancora arrivata al punto di chiedermi di installare l'aggiornamento pacchetti...
<OverMe> Luca, te lo chiede all'inizio
<Luca> ok quindi devo rifare tutto da capo giusto?
<gnubiagio98> grazie, ho risolto
<Antonella> nicotano: su risorse > PC vedo solo: epson stylus storage, unità cd dvd e file system
<OverMe> Luca, ma ti si scuoce la pasta?
<OverMe> se aspetti che finisca di scaricare?
<Luca> scusa,perché è la terza volta che lo installo ma si blocca sempre li
<OverMe> retreving file 13/28 vuol dire che sta scaricando il file 13 di 28 che ne deve scaricare
<OverMe> se tra un po continua a dire che è semrpe al 13 allora comincia a essere sospettoso
<OverMe> ma se va avanti non ci sono problemi
<Luca> ok grazie.
<Antonella> aiuto pls
<OverMe> Antonella, e in risorse->rete?
<Antonella> OverMe: su rete c è rete windows
<OverMe> clicca li
<Antonella> OverMe: mi scrive 'impossibile montare la posizione. recupero dell elenco delle condivisioni dal server non riuscito
<Antonella> '
<Luca> ok ha finito di installare
<Luca> visto che sono qui posso chiedere un'altra cosa?
<nicotano> Luca, chiedi, chi sa risponde
<Luca> ok
<Luca> devo fare qualcosa per la connessione?
<nicotano> Luca, se stavi scaricando pacchetti sei già connesso
<Luca> perche ho notato che per navigare impiega tempo...
<Antonella> OverMe:
<Antonella> OverMe:  mi puoi dire come fare?
<Nippon> buonasera a tutti
<Nippon> spero che qualcuno mi aiuti a risolvere il problema su Veoh
<Nippon> non so come installarlo e farlo funzionare su ubuntu
<Nippon> ho trovato diverse guide ma mi sono perso anche perchè non sono esperto di linux
<Antonella> OverMe:  mi puoi dire come fare?
<Luca> Nicotano: mozilla fa fatica a caricare le pagine, anzi non le carica proprio nonostante mi dica che la connessione è presente...
<nicotano> Luca, accertati che sia disattivato lavora non in linea dal menu file
<Luca> scusa non ho capito..
<Nippon> qualche consiglio?
<nicotano> Luca, menu file togli la spunta da lavora non in linea
<nicotano> Luca, hai riavviato dopo l'installazione ?
<antonio_> ciao supporto per mythbuntu??
<Luca> no non ho riavviato
<Luca> adesso lo faccio
<antonio_> date supporto per mythbuntu???
<nicotano> luca è la prima cosa che ti segnala a fine installazione
<sage79> !paste
<Antonella> chi mi può aiutare?
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicotano> Antonella, trattasi di risorse windows in rete, ?  ti occorre samba
<Antonella> nicotano: mi dici come? è la prima volta ke uso ubuntu 10.10
<sage79> Devo installare una libreria di cui ho i sorgenti ma ricevo questo errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/535598/
<Luca> riavviato ma la connessione è lenta
<jester-> sage79: make install vuole sudo
<jester-> sage79: prima make. poi sudo make install
<Luca> Nicotano:secondo te come posso fare?
<sage79> grazie jester-, dovrebbe aver funzionato
<jester-> :D
<nicotano> Luca, come sei connesso cavo ?
<sage79> dice "libraries installed"
<Antonella> nicotano mi aiuti?
<Luca> ethernet
<nicotano> Antonella,  hai un disco o partizione con windows ?
<Antonella> nicotano: in sto pc dove ho installato ubuntu avevo anke windows . e l ho affiancato
<Luca> sono connesso via ethernet e come modem ho alice wi-fi gate plus
<nicotano> Antonella, da terminale sudo fdisk -l (è una elle)  e metti il risultato su pastebin
<nicotano> !paste | Antonella
<ubot-it> Antonella: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicotano> Luca, nelle preferenze di firefox vedi come è impostata la connessione se è attivo un proxi togli la spunta
<Luca> okk
<Antonella> nicotano: nn esce nulla
<nicotano> Antonella, digita il comando con attenzione sudo fdisk-l dai invio ti chiede la password la digiti anche se non la vedi e dai invio
<giuseppesassi> ragazzi salve a tutti e a tutte, houn piccolo problema non riesco a configurare la web cam
<Luca> nicotano scusa la mia ignoranza ma le prefernze di firefox dove si trovano
<Antonella> nicotano: nn mi kiede nex pw
<vito_> mhytbuntu non mi riconosce la skystar2 come mai se la vedo connessa con lspci???
<Luca> ?
<nicotano> !webcam | giuseppesassi
<ubot-it> giuseppesassi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<Antonella> nicotano: ricompare il prompt e nn capita null altro
<Luca> ho il menu in inglese
<giuseppesassi> la webcam è incorporata nel notebook
<Antonella> nicotano: c6?
<nicotano> Luca, installa languagepack italiano cmq è il 2 dopo file
<nicotano> Antonella, ci sono ma quel che dici è mooolto strano
<nicotano> Antonella, xcrivi qui il comando che hai dato
<giuseppesassi> mi assento un attimo.
<Antonella> nicotano: ho scritto fdisk -l ed è comparso il prompt come prima ho provato quindi a dgt la pw ma nulla
<Luca> ok ci sono volevo chiedere dove si trova la casella proxy
<nicotano> Antonella, sudo fdisk -l
<Antonella> nicotano: ops sorry
<Luca> ok nessun proxy attivo
<Antonella> nicotano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535601/
<nicotano> Antonella, hai installato ubuntu con wubi ?
<Antonella> nicotano yes
<nicotano> eccola
<Nippon> aiuto
<Antonella> nicotano: affiancato a windows xp . all awio pc mi fa' scegliere quale dei 2 awiare
<nicotano> Antonella, non è affatto affiancato, gira dentro windows
<nicotano> Antonella, non hai una installazione vera di ubuntu fdisk parla chiaro
<Antonella> nicotano: ok . cpt . come faccio ad accedere alle cartelle windows ? con ubuntu 10.10
<Nippon> cosa devo fare perfare funzionare Veoh
<nicotano> avvia wiondows Antonella
<Antonella> nicotano: poi?
<Luca> scusa nicotano nessun proxy attivo...
<nicotano> usi windows, oppure fai una vera installazione di ubumntu su partizione dedicata
<Nippon> per favore qualcunoo può aiutarmi
<Antonella> nicotano: mi serve poter aprire 1 file ke è su windows da ubuntu 10.10
<Antonella> nicotano: mi hanno detto che è possibile . che basta montare C
<nicotano> Luca, se la connessione è lenta io so non  dirti di più
<Luca> ok
<Luca> grazie lo stesso
<nicotano> Antonella, non so come si comporta ubuntu dentro windows, prova a modificare il file /etcfstab per montare il disco all'avvio di ubuntu ma non so se funzionerà
<nicotano> !fstab | Antonella
<ubot-it> Antonella: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<Luca> su windows pero internet va benissimo
<Nippon> come faccio a fare funzionare Veoh?
<Antonella> nicotano: a chi posso chiedere? chi può saperlo? chi mi può aiutare?
<Nippon> qualcuon può aiutarmi per favore?
<OverMe> Antonella, risorse->computer->file system
<nicotano> !repeat | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Antonella> OverMe: fatto . poi?
<OverMe> Antonella, dentro file system dovrebbe esserci una cartella /host
<Antonella> OverMe: yes trovata
<OverMe> Antonella, li dentro c'è tutto windows
<Nippon> ho eseguito la procedura http://akeltux.blogspot.com/2008/07/veohproxy-ultimate-solution-for-veoh-on.html
<Antonella> OverMe: lì dentro c sono tutte le cartelle che vedo con gestione risorse di windows?
<OverMe> Antonella, si
<nicotano> OverMe,  a quanto dai la possibilità di fare danni ?
<Antonella> OverMe: pensavo + difficile . ok grz
<Antonella> tutto li? senza montar nulla? ok
<Nippon> per fare funzionare Veoh, ma purtroppo quando copio il permalink non succede niente
<OverMe> nicotano, da sempre :D
<Nippon> la pagina resta bianca
<OverMe> Antonella, no, con wubi, windows è già montato in /host
<nicotano> OverMe, st'affare di wubi a me piace punto
<OverMe> nicotano, manco a me
<Antonella> OverMe: non ho capito 1 cosa . dove trovo C:\ ? la root?
<OverMe> Nippon, quel post è di 2 anni fa
<Antonella> OverMe: clickando host vado direttamente su c:\ ? in root?
<OverMe> Antonella, in /host e come se tu fossi in c:\
<Nippon> cosa devo fare?
<Antonella> OverMe: ok grz miller
<Antonella> miller*
<Nippon> ho trovato un wiki che mi suggeriva di guardare su questo link
<saverio> scusate ho un problema ho appena cominciato con ubuntu pero' dopo  tipo 10 minuti si blocca tutto non si muove neanche il cursore qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<Nippon> c'è qualche altra soluzione più facile
<Antonella> OverMe: come faccio a creare 1 collegamento sulla scrivania?
<attempt> saverio disattiva gli effetti
<OverMe> Se non trovi guide più aggiornate vuol dire che probabilmente non è possibile far girare veoh su ubuntu
<Antonella> OverMe: intendo 1 collegamento di una cartella che è su host e di un file che è su host
<saverio> grazie ma da dove?
<OverMe> Antonella, tasto destro sul file/cartella -> crea collegamento, e poi lo trascini sul desktop
<attempt> saverio controlla in sistema-amministrazione-driver hardware se ti consiglia un driver video specifico e attivalo.
<Antonella> OverMe: ok grz miller
<OverMe> Nippon, potrebbe anche non esserci una soluzione, il software è sviluppato solo per windows...
<Antonella> mille*
<attempt> Sistema/preferenze/aspetto/effetti visivi   saverio intanto toglili.
<Nippon> ma ho visto che qualcuno è riuscito ad utilizzaro, magari tramite altri programmi?
<OverMe> Nippon, forse con wine
<Nippon> come si fa?
<Nippon> cosa devo fare?
<attempt> saverio come hai installato? in dual boot con windows? dal cdlive di ubuntu?
<saverio> attempi grazie mille ho fatto ora vediamo come va'!ti ringrazio di cuore penso che ci risentiremo
<attempt> saverio eventualmente controlla i driver video giusti che siano attivati.
<Antonella> OverMe: ho provato a creare 1 collegamento di una cartella ma se poi c clicko nn compare il contenuto
<saverio> ho istallato da dvd che c'era sulla rivista linux
<attempt> ok
<saverio> ok vado a vedere anche quelli grazie!!
<saverio> ciaoooo
<Antonella> OverMe: ho risolto grz
<Nippon> come funziona con wine?
<Nippon> a cosa serve wine?
<nicotano> !wine | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Steeler> Nippon, meglio virtual box
<Nippon> virtual box è meglio di wine? hanno la stessa funzione?
<Steeler> Nippon, su  Virtual Box ci puoi istallare qualsiasi sistema operativo, quindi anche Windows.
<salvatore> ciao a tutti, sono nuovo di irc...
<Nippon> quale devo installare?
<Nippon> è un sistema operativo oppure un programma che bisogna installare su linux?
<Steeler> Nippon, che os hai??
<nicotano> nicotano, scarica il deb dal sito e poi lo installi
<Nippon> Ubunto10
<Steeler> Nippon, è un programma che istalli su ubuntu
<Steeler> nicotano, hai Ubuntu10 x86 ?
<nicotano> Steeler, 64
<Steeler> Nippon, http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.2.10/virtualbox-3.2_3.2.10-66523~Ubuntu~maverick_amd64.deb
<Steeler> ho sbagliato
<Steeler> Nippon, che OS hai???
<Steeler> Nippon, hai Ubuntu10 X86 ?
<giako> ciao, ho problemi con ekiga, usa il codec PCMA e l'audio si sente a scatti, ho provato a installare speex dal gestore pacchetti e impostarlo come codec di default ma non apre più le chiamate. come posso fare per controllare se Ekiga riconosce/usa quel codec (speex) appena installato? grazie
<salvatore> ciao c'è qualcuno del gruppo promozione revisioni?
<little_house> ciao, ho installato ubuntu 10.10 - prima volta che mi avvicino a questo sistema, credo che qualcosa non sia andato bene... help
<little_house> il mio problema è il seguente: ho installato ubuntu 10.10 dvd, dopo che effettuo l'accesso con nome e password, si apre il desktop con immagine due righe in alto e in basso di colore grigio scuro e nessun altra icona o scritta, in pratica non credo sia attivo il menù (scrivo credo xchè è la mia prima volta che lo uso...), ho provato a fare ripristino ma nessun risultato (posso anche non essere riuscito a fare il giusto ri
<salvatore> little_house, prova a rimettere il dve a pc spento e parti in versione live... potrebbe essere un errore di caricamento driver video...
<Nippon> scuasa Steeler, come faccio a sapere che è X86?
<little_house> versione live? ossia installa giusto?
<salvatore> Little_house, prova a dare un'occhiata qui, al paragrafo installazione... è per la versione 10.04 ma va bene per tutte le versioni di ubuntu... controlla anche il tuo hardware...
<salvatore> no little, live vuol dire prova ubuntu senza modificare il pc
<little_house> provato e funziona, se provo a re-installare faccio una cavolata?
<salvatore> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1323&Itemid=1
<Nippon> posso sapere tramite un comando sul terminale?
<salvatore> mmm no non fai una cavolata... ma hai partizionato e sei in dual boot?
<little_house> quando l'ho installato ho scelto di caricare tutto su un unico disco intanto windows non lo voglio più usare..
<Nippon> come si fa a sapere che è ubuntu 10 X86?
<salvatore> ok... Little, un altra cosa, hai controllato MDS del dvd... ? (poi perchè dvd ... ubuntu 10.10 è un cd da 700 Mb) ... hai scaricato la plus 6 di Majorana per caso?
<salvatore> Nippon sto verificando i comandi su terminale ... dovrebbe essercene uno per visualizzare mds ... ma non me lo ricordo .. ;)
<little_house> ciao ho scaricato questa versione - ubuntu-10.10-dvd-i386.iso - da questa aerea http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/10.10/release/ubuntu-10.10-dvd-i386.iso -
<salvatore> Ciao Paolo ... :)
<salvatore> fai una cosa, vai su www.ubuntu-it.org e scaricati la versione cd per la versione del tuo pc (32 bit o  64 bit) tramite torrent...
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<little_house> ok, una volta scaricata la installo come ho fatto per questa versione? inoltre alla domanda della ripartizione posso dire cancella e usa disco intero?
<Nippon> qualcuno conosce il comando per sapere se la versione è Ubuntu 10 X86?
<Nippon> o amd64?
<K99Brain> little_house, no, cancella quella iso che hai scaricato
<K99Brain> !maverick | little_house, e riscaricala da qui
<ubot-it> little_house, e riscaricala da qui: Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ | Kubuntu 10.10: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<Nippon> qualcuno conosce il comando, per favore
<Nippon> ho solo bisogno di sapere come si fa a conoscere se è una versione di ubuntu 10 X86
<little_house> ok, ultima domanda.. il sistema lo devo formattare in qualche modo o scaricata la versione all'indirizzo indicato basta inserire il cd e il resto avviene in automatico?
<K99Brain> Nippon, uname -m
<Nippon> grazie amico
<salvatore> Little se vuoi puoi anche scaricarti la Plus 6 modificata con già un bel po di programmi utili ... a questo indirizzo... masterizzi la iso e poi prima pova sempre in live (prova ubuntu senza modificare il pc) questo ti consente di verificare che tutto il tuo hardware sia visto e riconosciuto... una volta che sei in live puoi installare il tutto clikkando nell'apposita icona sulla scrivania, per cancellare la p
<salvatore> recedente versione SI devi usare il comando UTILIZZA L'INTERO SPAZIO SU DISCO ...
<Nippon> non dovevo forse comprarti qualche arancino? ;-)
<salvatore> qui c'è la iso plus 6 http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1368&Itemid=33
<K99Brain> salvatore, sarebbe meglio se non consigliassi versioni NON ufficiali di ubuntu
<salvatore> ops sorry ...
<salvatore> è la mia prima irc... e sono già in la con gli anni ho molto da imparare
<Nippon> sto installando virtual box e non so come si usa. bisogna fare delle configurazioni?
<K99Brain> !vbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Nippon> scusate, sto provando ad installare virtual box ma mi è apparso un messaggio "Errore: Architettura «amd64» errata"
<K99Brain> Nippon, segui il wiki
<Nippon> quale?
<K99Brain> !vbox | Nippon, questo
<ubot-it> Nippon, questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<K99Brain> IL wiki
<K99Brain> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<giako> Scusate, ho installato il pacchetto speex da gestore pacchetti, ma quel pacchetto è solo la command line, il codec è installato di default su ubuntu?
<Nippon> potresti aiutarmi per l'installazione?
<Nippon> tramite terminale?
<little_house> grazie di tutto!!
<Nippon> adesso sto installando virtualbox-ose, virtualbox-ose-source e module-assistant.
<K99Brain> Nippon, ti consiglio di installare la versione non ose, altrimenti non hai il supporto usb
<Nippon> dopo cosa devo installare?
<K99Brain> Nippon, hai ubuntu a 32 o 64 bit?
<Nippon> con uname -m ho il i686
<K99Brain> Nippon, quindi 32bit
<K99Brain> Nippon, e che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Nippon> 10
<K99Brain> 10 cosa
<Nippon> ubuntu
<K99Brain> 10.04 o 10.10 ?
<Nippon> 10.04
<gianni> Aiuto non riesco più ad aprire le cartelle home scrivania documenti etc etc cosa posso fare
<K99Brain> Nippon, scarica questo: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.2.10/virtualbox-3.2_3.2.10-66523~Ubuntu~lucid_i386.deb
<K99Brain> gianni, che errore hai?
<Nippon> in qesto caso sta avviando l'installazione, giusto?
<K99Brain> Nippon, scaricati il .deb, poi ci clicchi sopra e te lo installa
<Nippon> ok, dopo cosa bisogna fare?
<DAavide> Ciao Gianni
<K99Brain> Nippon, dopo, ti leggi qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Configurazione
<gianni> in questo momento sta scaricando
<K99Brain> gianni, ti ho chiesto che errore hai, che stai scaricando?
<Nippon> scusa ma ho avuto un errore
<Nippon> Errore: Conflitti con il pacchetto «virtualbox-ose» installato
<K99Brain> Nippon, ah, ma allora avevi già installato la versione ose
<DAavide> K99Brain, a gianni non funziona nautilus, nemmeno lanciandolo da terminale come sudo. Non riesce ad accedere alle cartelle, ne a gestirne le proprietà.
<Nippon> forse si?
<Nippon> aiutooo
<Nippon> :-(
<K99Brain> DAavide, e si vergogna a dirlo?
<K99Brain> Nippon, e vabbè, allora usa la ose
<Nippon> scusa se ti ho messo nei casini, cosa devo fare?
<K99Brain> Nippon, non avrai il supporto usb
<Nippon> possiamo cancellare quella?
<DAavide> K99Brain, no gli ho consigliato di venire qui dove ci sono persone esperte che possono aiutarlo, ho tentato io ma va oltre le mie capacità :(
<gianni> ha finito di scaricare scusa ma non sono pratico ho cliccato sul link che mi avevi indicato
<Nippon> voglio installare quella che mi hai consigliata tu
<K99Brain> DAavide, si ma se io gli faccio una domanda e non mi risponde che facciamo?
<K99Brain> la palla di vetro non ce l'ho
<Nippon> come faccio a cancellare quela ed a insttallare la tua
<K99Brain> gianni, si può sapere che hai scaricato?
<gianni> virtualbox-3.2
<K99Brain> Nippon, spero che avevi installato la ose da ubuntu software center
<K99Brain> Nippon, giusto?
<gianni> si
<Nippon> forse
<K99Brain> gianni, virtulabox non ti interessa, stavo parlando con Nippon
<gianni> pardon
<Nippon> possiamo cancellare quella ed installare la tua
<gianni> certo dimmi cosa devo fare e io lo faccio
<K99Brain> Nippon, certo, apri ubuntu software center e disinstalla i pacchetti che hai installato
<DAavide> gianni, bella questa
<K99Brain> gianni, ti ho chiesto che errore hai
<Nippon> ho aperto gerstore pacchetti
<K99Brain> Nippon, cerca virtualbox
<Nippon> fatto, sono tre file
<sage79> domanda teorica: ho un archivio. al suo interno ci sono delle patch e un sorgente. le patch sono da applicare alle versioni vecchie del sorgente o a quello nella cartella?
<K99Brain> Nippon, disinstallali
<gianni> aiuto non capisco chi sta parlando con chi
<Nippon> fatto
<K99Brain> sage79, se c'è un readme forse c'è scritto, ma a occhio le patch contengono pure qualche riferimento alla versione giusta da patchare
<K99Brain> gianni, è per questo che si scrive il nome davanti
<Nippon> adesso clicco su: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.2.10/virtualbox-3.2_3.2.10-66523~Ubuntu~lucid_i386.deb
<sage79> controllo, ma non ho visto nessun readme
<DAavide> gianni, quando parlano con te iniziano mettendo il tuo nome così i messaggi diventano di colore giallo e sai che sono per te
<gianni> finalmente ho capito sorry
<salvatore> K99Brain, come hai fatto a fare la scritta in rosso?
<DAavide> gianni, premi F9, ti sto mandando dei messaggi
<K99Brain> salvatore, quando uno viene nominato il messaggio diventa rosso automaticamente
<papa> ciao, ho scaricato gdesklets su ubuntu 10.10 ma quando vado a cliccare sull'icona mi si apre una finestra bianca vuota e nient'altro
<papa> che fare?
<gianni> DAavide premuto f9 ma non sono comparsi altri messaggi
<Nippon> posso partire con http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.2.10/virtualbox-3.2_3.2.10-66523~Ubuntu~lucid_i386.deb
<K99Brain> Nippon, si
<Nippon> ok
<Nippon> scusa ma mentre fa l'installazione vorrei chiederti un altro favore
<K99Brain> papa, potrei sbagliarmi, ma credo che gdesklets voglia un compositing manager attivo
<K99Brain> papa, ovvero, gli effetti attivati
<K99Brain> papa, sistema > preferenze > aspetto > effi
<K99Brain> effetti*
<Nippon> sul pannello ho aggiunto il pulsante o l'icona arresta il pc, ma quando ci clicco non appare nessuna finestra è come se l'icona fosse disabilitata
<K99Brain> papa, controlla se sono almeno su "normali"
<papa> purtroppo non mi da la possibilità di attivarli
<K99Brain> papa, ecco
<K99Brain> papa, che scheda video hai?
<K99Brain> Nippon, questo non ho idea a cosa sia dovuto
<papa> cacchio, non lo so, è un netbook asus
<gianni> K99Brain il problema è che non riesco ad aprire più le cartelle home documenti cioè tutto quello che sta sotto risorse mentre il resto funziona
<Nippon> devo sempre cancellare l'icona e metterne un'altra uguale
<gianni> DAavide ti ho perso
<K99Brain> gianni, e quando vai su risorse e chicchi su home, ad esempio, che errore ricevi?
<K99Brain> papa, lspci | grep -i vga
<papa> d terminale?
<K99Brain> papa, si
<papa> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<K99Brain> una intel
<K99Brain> !intel | papa
<ubot-it> papa: Schede audio intel HDA: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel - Schede video intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel
<papa> che devo fare?
<gianni> K99Brain non ricevo errore tenta di aprire ma non succede niente e non si apre(grazie per l'attenzione)
<K99Brain> gianni, apri un terminale
<K99Brain> gianni, nautilus
<gianni> terminale aperto ma devi guidarmi passo passo son molto incapace
<K99Brain> gianni, dai il comando nautilus
<gianni> K99Brain terminale aperto ma devi guidarmi passo passo scusate
<K99Brain> gianni, eh, ti ho detto cosa fare
<K99Brain> gianni, scrivi nautilus e premi invio
<papa> pardon, devo andare.....
<alex88> scusate, come funziona il karma su launchpad?
<Nippon> Grazie K99Brain. A presto
<Nippon> sei grande!!!
<K99Brain> di nulla
<K99Brain> papa, sto guardando un pochetto in giro, ma mi sa che come scheda video è piuttosto limitata
<gianni> K99Brain fatto si è aperta una finestra root con dentro desktop
<K99Brain> papa, quindi niente effetti e niente gdesklets
<K99Brain> gianni, root?
<K99Brain> gianni, chiudi
<gianni> K99Brain si la chiama root e ha il simbolino della casa
<misterblu> ciao ho un prob con tomboy
<K99Brain> gianni, chiudila
<K99Brain> gianni, quando apri il terminale, cosa vedi? come è fatto il prompt?
<misterblu> non risco a fare gli aggiornamenti a eleiminare o a aggiornare il prog e quindi non riesco ad aggiornare ubuntu  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535626/
<gianni> K99Brain il terminale alla'ultima riga dice:(nautilus:2358): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion `value != NULL' failed
<giovanni> ciao a tutti ragazzi. ho ubuntu 10.04 posso cambiare la dimensione standard delle icone sul desktop?
<misterblu> ragazzi qualcuno mi può dare una mano per gli aggiornamenti bloccati
<K99Brain> gianni, quello non ha importanza adesso
<K99Brain> gianni, come è fatto il prompt dei comandi?
<misterblu> enzotib, ci sei
<giovanni> misterblu, devi aprire il terminale e scrivere sudo apt-get update
<misterblu> giovanni lo so questo ma si blocca su tomboy
<gianni> K99Brain cosa indendi questo:gianni@gianni-VGN-NW21EF-S
<misterblu> giovanni dai un'occhiata al pastebin sopra
<K99Brain> gianni, si
<K99Brain> gianni, ok
<K99Brain> gianni, il comando che hai dato è nautilus?
<K99Brain> gianni, oppure hai aggiunto sudo?
<gianni> K99Brain ho dato anche sudo (per davvero)
<misterblu> giovanni, hai letto
<giovanni> misterblu non trovo il pastebin
<misterblu> giovanni http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535626/
<misterblu> vabeh a domani ora devo andare
<misterblu> ciao ragazzi e non
<gianni> K99Brain senza digitare sudo si è aperta la mia cartella home
<K99Brain> gianni, ecco, NON mettere sudo se non te lo dico
<gianni> K99Brain grazie ma sto sudando e cercavo compagnia
<giovanni> misterblu vai su applicazioni ubuntu software center e prova a reistallare tomboy
<K99Brain> gianni, comunque, il problema sembra solo quando vai su risorse. se invece pari nautilus da terminale va tutto bene
<K99Brain> giovanni, sbaglio?
<K99Brain> apri*
<K99Brain> gianni, non giovanni
<K99Brain> scusate
<giovanni> si sarà cancellato qualche file del programma e non ti permette di aggiornare
<gianni> K99Brain pare proprio di si
<K99Brain> gianni, allora, riapri nautilus da terminale
<K99Brain> gianni, mi raccomando niente sudo
<giovanni> k99Brain, tu mi puoi sicuramente aiutare per le mie icone sul desktop
<K99Brain> giovanni, spetta che rileggo
<K99Brain> giovanni, ah, si, apri nautilus anche tu
<giovanni> come lo apro
<gianni> K99Brain fatto mi apre la cartella  gianni(con casetta affianco)
<K99Brain> giovanni, tu vai su modifica > preferenze e cambia il livello di ingrandimento predefinito
<K99Brain> gianni, tu invece vai su segnalibri
<K99Brain> gianni, segnalibri > modifica segnalibri
<giovanni> k99Brain, come lo apro nautilus
<K99Brain> gianni,  e dimmi cosa vedi di preciso
<K99Brain> giovanni, da risorse, clicca su home
<gianni> K99Brain scusa dove trovo segnalibri
<giovanni> k99Brain, fatto poi?
<K99Brain> gianni, in nautilus, nei menu in alto c'è: file modifica vai segnalibri aiuto
<K99Brain> giovanni, poi metti la dimensione che piu ti piace
<giovanni> k99Brain, mi hai detto di aprire la cartella home
<K99Brain> giovanni, eh, per aprire nautilus
<K99Brain> [20:15:25] <K99Brain> giovanni, tu vai su modifica > preferenze e cambia il livello di ingrandimento predefinito
<K99Brain> leggi
<gianni> K99Brain aggiungi segnalibro ,modifica segnalibro,documenti ,immagini,video,scaricati
<K99Brain> gianni, ok, scegli "modifica segnalibro"
<fabio333> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2010/09/demystifying-opengl-desktop-effects/
<K99Brain> gianni, e dimmi di nuovo cosa vedi di presico
<K99Brain> preciso*
<ceon1> sera
<giovanni> k99brain, grazie io ho apportato delle modifiche facendo gconf-editor > apps > nautilus > icon_view ma senza risultato come mai?
<mlazzari2> sera
<gianni> K99Brain a sinistra Documenti,musica,immagini,video,scaricati,Gianni(casetta),a destra Nome (Documenti) posizione   /home/gianni/Documenti pio tre tasti aiuto; vai a; rimuovi;chiudi.
<giovanni> k99Brain, come mi hai detto ho modificato le icone ma il testo delle icone rimane sempre lo stesso è normele? si può modificare?
<K99Brain> giovanni, clicca su Gianni(casetta)
<K99Brain> gianni, clicca su Gianni(casetta)
<K99Brain> giovanni, scusa, non era per te
<K99Brain> giovanni, il testo non lo so, credo che devi impostare da qualche parte i font
<K99Brain> giovanni, sistema > preferenze > aspetto > tipi di carattere
<gianni> K99Brain  nome (gianni) posizione /home/gianni
<K99Brain> giovanni, c'è "carattere per scrivania"
<K99Brain> gianni, sembra a posto ma io non ce l'ho
<K99Brain> gianni, prova a rimuovere quel segnalibro
<K99Brain> gianni, casomai si può sempre rimettere
<gianni> K99Brain cioè rimuovo il segnalibro gianni (casetta)
<K99Brain> gianni, si, solo quello
<gianni> K99Brain fatto
<K99Brain> gianni, chiiudi nautilus e riprova a andare su risorse
<K99Brain> gianni, e clicca su home, se c'è ancora
<gianni> K99Brein si c'è ma non si apre
<K99Brain> gianni, e se clicchi su documenti o video o altro?
<gianni> K99Brain purtroppo non si apre niente
<K99Brain> gianni, senti, ma da quando ti fa così?
<K99Brain> gianni, hai fatto qualcosa di particolare?
<giako> Ciao. karmic 64, installato ekiga. configurati correttamente parametri Voip e firewall, tutto a posto, ekiga squilla ( lo squillo gracchia un pò ) e riceve la chiamata, ma l'audio va a scatti. Dopo diverse prove vedo che quando risponde alle chiamate usa il codec PCMA a 8Khz, nonostante nelle impostazioni i codec siano elencati e abilitati in ordine di preferenza (1° Speex 16Khz, 2° G722 16 Khz, 3° PCMA 8Khz, 4° PCMU 8 Khz). Visto ch
<giako> codec SPEEX e G722 sono abilitati e preferenziali, mi chiedevo perchè Ekiga apre le chiamate Voip con il codec PCMA, e l'audio si sente gracchiante e a scatti. I codec SPEEX e G722 sono installati di default su Karmic o devo installarli io ? ( sul wiki.ubuntu-it riguardo a ekiga non si menziona nessun codec da installare...)
<gianni> K99Brain da stasera ho installato sweet home3d ma non so se può essere quello in ogni caso ho già disinstallato anche quello
<K99Brain> gianni, uhm, improbabile che sia quello
<K99Brain> gianni, prova a disabilitare speex
<giako> K99Brain gianni o giako?
<K99Brain> giako, tu, scusa :D
<gianni> K99Brain dimmi come gianni gianni
<K99Brain> giako, prova a disabilitare speex
<K99Brain> gianni, da terminale, prova questo: mv ~/.nautilus ~/.nautilus_old
<giako> K99Brain già provato se lo disabilito risponde ( 1 volta su 3 ) e nella schermata connesso mi indica codec PCMA, ma audio a scatti e gracchiante.
<gianni> K99Brain copiato su terminale ma non succede niente
<K99Brain> giako, dato che non ho mai usato ekiga, non so cosa altro dirti
<K99Brain> gianni, ok, va bene così
<K99Brain> gianni, prova a riavviare la sessione adesso
<gianni> K99Brain comando ripetuto e risposto così mv: impossibile fare stat di `/home/gianni/.nautilus': Nessun file o directory
<gianni> K99Brain cioè spengo e riaccendo il computer
<K99Brain> gianni, bastava una volta sola, infatti
<K99Brain> gianni, basta il logout, non serve spegnere del tutto
<gianni> K99brain che significa il logout
<giako> K99Brain più che Ekiga mi chiedevo se fosse un problema Alsa/pulse , tempo fa avevo provato ad aumentare il nice di pulse, sembrava migliorare...che ne so, magari aggiorno manualmente alsa, alsa utils, etc... se mi confermi che Speex e g722 sono già installati e non gli posso fare niente...c'è un comando delle librerie da controllare per vedere se questi 2 codec sono installati correttamente?
<K99Brain> giako, prova a disistallare pulse
<giako> K99Brain, i 2 codec intendo speex e g722
<K99Brain> giako, alsa non toccarlo per il momento
<giako> K99brain, si però mi devi guidare, lo disinstallo da terminale con un comando o dal gestore pacchetti?
<K99Brain> giako, è lo stesso, cerca pulseaudio nel gestore pacchetti e riuovi
<K99Brain> rimuovi*
<giako> K99Brain bingo! va che è una meraviglia....
<K99Brain> giako, bene
<giako> K99Brain che mi perdo senza pulseaudio? ( un solo programma alla volta può usare la scheda audio??? )
<gianni> K99Brain spento e riacceso ma il problema sussiste ancora se ti può essere di aiuto sotto la tendina risorse ci dono anche una partizione chiamata dati e una windows7 che ha installato e posso vedere così come computer e rete inoltre attraverso computer posso arrivare alla home e alle cartelle che invece non mi fa aprire direttamente
<K99Brain> giako, praticamente non perdi nulla. Anzi, ci stiamo ancora chiedendo che senso ha tenerlo
<giako> K99Brain ah si? allora vado liscio così?
<K99Brain> giako, si si, tranquillo
<giako> K99Brain ok, allora ti ringrazio, mi hai risolto un grosso problema! :)
<K99Brain> giako, di nulla
<K99Brain> gianni, allora, altra domanda, hai altri utenti sul tuo sistema?
<giako> K99Brain vado, buonaserata e grazie ancora
<gianni> K99Brain cosa intendi se all'avvio ho inserito altri nominativi
<K99Brain> gianni, si, ne hai?
<pigeta> sera
<gianni> K99Brain forse adesso che mi ci fai pensare prima all'avvio ho notato che dopo il nome gianni vi sono delle sigle che io non ricordavo prima
<pigeta> ho appena installato nfs per condividere una cartella tra due pc va bene la cosa?
<gianni> DAavide ci sei di nuovo perchè ti ho perso dopo il riavvio
<K99Brain> pigeta, nfs va bene per condividere fra linux-linux
<DAavide> gianni, si
<pigeta> si si
<K99Brain> pigeta, samba per linux-windows
<pigeta> ma ho sentito da alcuni che è old
<pigeta> parlavano di ssh puo essere?
<K99Brain> pigeta, mah, no, nfs va bene, non è vecchio
<pigeta> difatti ma ce ne sono altri?
<gianni> K99Brain cosa posso fare per sincerarmene
<K99Brain> gianni, se sei daccordo, secondo me dovresti resettare gnome
<K99Brain> pigeta, eh, samba, che va anche con windows
<Synaptic> salve
<pigeta> ma io wondows lo tengo a parte da linux
<gianni> K99Brain cosa significa e come si fa
<Synaptic> come posso migliorare la qualità video della mia webcam logitech su skype? si vede tutto scattoso e pixeloso
<Synaptic> è una buona cam
<pigeta> una cosa per faar partire il demone del nfs-kernel -server che devo fa?
<pigeta> in automatico
<K99Brain> gianni, apri nautilus da terminale
<giovanni> k99Brain, carattere per scrittura dove lo trovo?
<K99Brain> giovanni, sistema > preferenze > aspetto > tipi di carattere
<gianni> K99Brain fatto
<K99Brain> gianni, premi ctrl +h
<K99Brain> gianni, serve per visualizzare file e cartelle nascosti
<gianni> K99Brain fatto
<webmaster1> ciao
<K99Brain> gianni, cancella questi: .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd
<giovanni> k99Brain, grazie
<webmaster1> K99Brain: ciao bello :)
<K99Brain> ciao webmaster1
<webmaster1> K99Brain: ah cacchio sbagliato nome
<sharing> ok
<sharing> ora è ok ^^
<gianni> K99Brain fatto spostati nel cestino
<Synaptic> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<sharing> senti K99Brain avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto col CHMOD
<sharing> Synaptic: dicci tutto
<Synaptic> come posso migliorare la qualità video della mia webcam logitech su skype? si vede tutto scattoso e pixeloso
<Synaptic> è una buona cam
<K99Brain> gianni, prova a riavviare, ti ritrroverai uno gnome nuovo nuovo
<K99Brain> sharing, ovvero?
<sharing> Synaptic: puoi provare a usare i diriver per linux
<Synaptic> eh ma non li ho trovati
<sharing> K99Brain: dovrei modificare il chmod di un gruppo
<K99Brain> sharing, detta così non ha senso, spiega meglio
<sharing> Synaptic: puoi fare ben poco allora, prova ad alzare il time-refresh della USB
<Synaptic> dove posso trovare i driver logitech per linux?
<sharing> K99Brain: devo impostare per il gruppo "user" l'invisibilità dei file contenuti nel sistema, ma devono rimanere comunque eseguibili, e inoltre deve esserci il CHMOD 777 sulle rispettive home
<sharing> Synaptic: sul sito della logitec o in giro per il web
<gianni> K99Brain Vero nuovo desktop la vecchi problemi non è cambiato continuo a non aprire la cartella home da risorse
<sharing> K99Brain: dici che posso farlo?
<K99Brain> gianni, non so che dirti, non capisco cosa possa essere
<K99Brain> gianni, neanche gli altri link vanno?
<K99Brain> sharing, "l'invisibilità" non credo sia possibile a meno di non cambiare i permessi all'intero sistema e questo è altamente sconsigliabile
<K99Brain> sharing, ma se questi utenti non sono sudoers, non possono comunquye modificare nulla
<K99Brain> sharing, per quanto riguarda le loro home, beh, mettile a 777 e basta
<sharing> K99Brain: gli utenti non devono nemmeno poter aprire i file
<K99Brain> sharing, non lo vedo fattibile
<gianni> K99Brain non vanno fino a computer poi quest'ultimo e gli altri funzionano
<sharing> K99Brain: per il chmod delle home ho scoperto che il 777 delle rispettive è impostato automaticamente
<K99Brain> gianni, quindi sono i segnalibri che non finzionano
<K99Brain> gianni, strano
<sharing> K99Brain: ok e per impostare in modo che gli utenti non possano avviare brasero?
<gianni> K99Brain si come ti avevo detto prima da computer posso poi aprire le cartelle home scrivania documenti etc etc
<K99Brain> sharing, per quello credo che basta che li togli dal gruppo cdrom
<gianni> K99Brain non possono essere reimpostati questi segnalibri?
<sharing> K99Brain: no non devo negagli di usare i DVD, ma solo voglio fare in modo che non possano masterizzarli
<K99Brain> gianni, ricontrolla su nautilus > segnalibri > modifica segnalibri
<K99Brain> gianni, guarda bene i percorsi
<K99Brain> gianni, ad esempio, il segnalibro Documenti, dovrebbe avewre il percorso: /home/marco/Documenti
<K99Brain> /home/giani/Documenti
<K99Brain> /home/gianni/Documenti
<K99Brain> alleluia
<luckj> Devo reistallare ubu 10.04 su una precente installazione in dual boot con windows, come fare per non formattare win?
<sharing> luckj: installa da CD e mettilo nella vecchia partizione
<K99Brain> luckj, basta che durante l'installazione scegli partizionamento manuale e quindi scegli di installare sulla vecchia ubuntu, senza toccare win
<luckj> sharing, questo è il problema, in fase di installazione non riesco a definire la partizione
<sharing> luckj: come? in che senso?
<gianni> K99Brain se io vado se segnalibri e faccio modifica segnalibri mi da i percorsi che dici tu
<sharing> K99Brain: ma nella 10.10 la gestione delle partizioni fa veramente pena!
<Steeler> asd
<luckj> nel senso che di default m propone di formattare tutto ma se scelgo partizione personalizzata non riesco a vedere la partizione di windows
<sharing> luckj: eh qual'è il problema? tanto devi sovrascrivere quella di ubuntu vecchio
<K99Brain> gianni, e il percorso è giusto? ne sei sicurissimo? non è che hai installato inizialmente il sistema in inglese e quindi magari hai /home/gianni/Documents ?
<lorenzo-2357> Buonasera, non riesco a normalizzare le tracce su k3b prima di masterizzare un cd audio...
<luckj> sharing, ok ma windows non lo devo spianare però
<K99Brain> gianni, come si gìchiama di preciso la cartella nella tua home?
<sharing> luckj: usa un disco di partizionamento e prepara le partizioni, poi installa
<sharing> luckj: almeno vai sul sicuro
<luckj> sharing, ohoho cioè??
<sharing> luckj: usa un tool di partizionamento che si avvii da disco bootabile
<K99Brain> sharing, va beh, ma è lo stesso, le partizioni già le ha
<sharing> luckj: e formatta la partizione di linux
<K99Brain> luckj, fa vedere come sei messo: sudo fdisk -l
<K99Brain> !paste | luckj
<ubot-it> luckj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gianni> K99Brain nella mia home c 'è un unica cartella con la forma di una casetta che si chiama gianni
<K99Brain> gianni, entraci
<sharing> luckj: poi dall'install di linux selezioni la partizione vuota e vai sul sicuro
<K99Brain> gianni, cosa c'è dentro?
<K99Brain> gianni, esiste Documenti ?
<sharing> juventus: any way?
<juventus> any way?
<sharing> K99Brain: any way
<sharing> ?
<sharing> juventus: si ho cannato persona
<gianni> K99Brain  certo c'è Documenti,Desktop,Immagini,lotus synfony,modelli musica,pdf,pubblici,scaricati scrivania sweet hom,esemp,video
<K99Brain> gianni, e allora ho esaurito le idee
<sharing> ?
<lorenzo-2357> conoscete un metodo per normalizzare le tracce su k3b prima di masterizzare un cd audio... o comunque un masterizzatore che lo fa senza tanti problemi?
<sharing> lorenzo-2357: lo fa brasero senza problemi
<utopia> io vorrei sapere come poter vedere la tv rai con ubuntu
<sharing> utq
<sharing> utopia: dal sito
<gianni> K99Brain ti ringrazio comunque per la disponibilità e la cortesia proverò a collegarmi domani mattina magari la notte porta consiglio GRAZIE
<utopia> sharing-dal sito rai?
<sharing> utopia: certo
<luckj> sharing, eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/535645/
<K99Brain> gianni, prego
<luckj> purtroppo non è il pc da cui ti sto scrivendo
<lorenzo-2357> sharing, ma brasero lo fa in automatico perché non ho trovato nessun comando per la normalizzazione delle tracce...
<sharing> luckj: io non ti ho chiesto quel comando
<sharing> lorenzo-2357: avvialo > disco audio e segui quella via
<luckj> sharing: fdisk-l forse ho capito male?
<K99Brain> utopia, devi installare la versione 3 beta di moonlight
<sharing> luckj: no io non ti ho chiesto nessun comando ,9
<sharing> :)
<lorenzo-2357> sharing, ok lo sta facendo grazie ! !
<sharing> lorenzo-2357: PREGO
<sharing> scusa per il maiuscolo
<luckj> K99 brain: cavoli me lo hai chiesto tu
<lorenzo-2357> NULLA :)
<sharing> luckj: non è connesso
<luckj> ecco
<K99Brain> luckj, si, l'ho visto adesso, ma è inutile
<K99Brain> luckj, devi darlo nel pc inetressato
<sharing> luckj: use my way
<luckj> K99Brain: certo che è da quello che l'ho fatto
<luckj> sharing: what's your way?
<K99Brain> luckj, e allora non c'è nessuna partizione ubuntu li
<K99Brain> luckj, c'è solo una ntfs
<sharing> luckj: almeno hai un disco che potrai usare in futuro con qualsiasi sistema operativo e quando vuoi
<sharing> luckj: dico di usare un disco di utilità oer gestire il partizionamento
<luckj> sharing: sono perplesso, in origine c'era win, poi ci ho installato la 9.04, poi l'ho aggiornata alla 9.10 e in seguito alla 10.04 da li si bloccato tutto e non sono più riuscito ad accedere a ubuntu. avevo aperto anche un post sul forum
<K99Brain> luckj, non c'è nessuna ubuntu li
<sharing> luckj: o c'è ma non è accessibile
<luckj> ti giuro che se avvio il pc senza la live c'è grub che mi chiede quale kerne usare
<K99Brain> luckj, c'è solo un disco da 40G interamente dedicato a windows
<sharing> luckj: ma da dove lo hai dato il comando se non puoi avviarlo?
<utopia> ho  installato quello per linux ma adesso sembra inceppato il caricamento
<luckj> dalla live
<sharing> luckj: prova a darci l'output del comando che indica le partizioni registrate
<sharing> K99Brain: qual'era?
<utopia> non è che ora devo pure registrarmi per vedere?
<K99Brain> sharing, eh, quale vuoi cghe sia, quello che gli avevo dato
<K99Brain> sharing, sudo fdisk -l
<K99Brain> l'ha già dato
<K99Brain> e c'è sono wind
<sharing> K99Brain: no intendo quello per leggere il file che contiene i dati
<sharing> K99Brain: sulle partizioni
<K99Brain> sharing, che file? che dati?
<K99Brain> sharing, ma di che parli?
<luckj> io non ho problemi a reinstallare buntu da capo ma non voglio perdere win
<sharing> K99Brain: c'è un file che contiene i dati delle partizioni con nomi, dimensioni ecc
<sharing> K99Brain: ecco, come lo apre^
<sharing> ?
<K99Brain> luckj, apri gparted e riduci la dimensione della partizione win
<K99Brain> luckj, però prima è meglio se da windows fai un bel defrag
<sharing> luckj: ma prima fai un'immagine di backup per sicurezza
<K99Brain> luckj, poi quando hai creato della spazio non allocato, puoi installarci ubuntu
<K99Brain> !installazione | luckj
<ubot-it> luckj: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<luckj> quindi 1> defrag > 2 backup > 3 > creo 2 partizioni (ntfs...) > 4 > installo
<sharing> luckj: nonono prima backup
<luckj> si ok
<sharing> luckj: anche il defrag fa brutti scherzi
<K99Brain> luckj, no, niente punto 3
<K99Brain> luckj, non devi creare nessuna partizione, devi ridurre le dimensioni di quella esistente
<sharing> luckj: e dallo spazio liberato farne una nuova
<luckj> sK99Brain: intendi con gparted dalla live
<K99Brain> luckj, si, basta un resize
<K99Brain> luckj, poi ci pensa l'installatore a usare lo spazio vuoto e crea le sue partizioni automaticamente
<luckj> sharing, k99Brain: grazie, speriamo bene
<sharing> luckj: eh si perchè ci stà pure l'area d swap
<luckj> è il portatile di mio figlio di 10 anni il suo primo pc ;-P
<sharing> luckj: già con linux? inizia bene ;)
<luckj> faccio del mio meglio
<ivan_> Sera a tutti...uso Ubuntu 9.10 su un portatile...come mai alla combinazione Alt gr + @ si blocca la tastiera?
<sharing> luckj: ottimo, perchè linux non è facile da usare
<sharing> ivan_:
<sharing> ivan_: avrai impostato questa shotcut
<ivan_> al posto del cursore appare una manima ke nn mi permette + di selezionare nulla...vorrei sbloccarla :D senza spegneredal pulsante di accensione....
<ivan_> <sharing>e quale sarebbe?
<sharing> ivan_: mmh controlla nella lista delle shortcut da tastiera e rimuovila
<ivan_> <sharing> son obbligato a spegnere e riaccendere quindi...ufff
<sharing> ivan_: nooo
<ivan_> adesso ero su un'altro Pc...
<sharing> ivan_: ma che hai capito
<sharing> ivan_: controlla nelle impostazioni delle scorciatoie da tastiera
<ivan_> <sharing> nn posso controllare nulla adesso..xkèilcursore mi permette di selezionare nulla
<sharing> ivan_: e trova quella che corrisponde a quella che ti blocca il pc, quindi eliminala
<ivan_> mi esce solo la manima...come quando muovi le foto
<sharing> ivan_: usa "CTRL+X"
<sharing> ivan_: fa qualcosa?
<ivan_> aspetta...provo subito...
<ivan_> nulla
<sharing> ivan_: "Esc"? "CTRL+Esc"? "CTRL+ALT+Esc"? "CTRL+MAIUSC+Esc"?
<ivan_> la tastiera nn risponde ad alcun comando
<sharing> click destro?
<ivan_> nada
<sharing> mmh
<sharing> riavvia quel pc
<ivan_> ogni volta ke voglio cliccaresu qualkosa mi esce la manima
<ivan_> *manina
<sharing> e controlla nelle "scelte rapide da tastiera"
<ivan_> ok...allora farò così...le trovo in strumenti-> tastiera?
<sharing> ivan_: aspè, non ti usciva solo con CTRL+@ ?
<ivan_> sì
<sharing> ecco
<ivan_> solo con altgr + @
<sharing> controlla dove ti ho detto
<sharing> ivan_: e trova quella scorcatoia
<sharing> ivan_: quindi eliminala
<ivan_> ok...ora ci provo^^
<sharing> *scorciatoia
<sage79> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ivan_> nn è bello perdereil proprio lavoroogni voltauffffffffffff
<sharing> ivan_: susu tu non sai quante volte ho reinstallato linux io xDD
<sage79> salve. nel compilare ottengo questo errore. http://paste.ubuntu.com/535651/ Gentilmente qualcuno mi saprebbe aiutare?
<sharing> sage79: cosa cerchi di compilare?
<sage79> un firmware linux per un decoder
<sharing> Steeler: devi prima lanciare il configure
<sharing> stage79: lancia il configure
<sharing> stage79: lancia il configure
<sharing> sage79: lancia il configure
<OverMe> sharing, abbiamo capito
<sage79> che non c'è...
<sharing> OverMe: tu non salutare eh ^^
<OverMe> sharing, manco so chi sei :O
<sharing> OverMe: o.O ma se ci siam incontrati un pacco di volte!
<OverMe> sharing, si ma la mia memoria è un fail vivente
<sharing> sage79: lancia sudo ./configure      nella cartella
<sharing> OverMe: eh vabbè ^^
<ivan2> <sharing> ciao...ho appena riavviato il pc...
<sage79> si sharing, credo non ci sia
<sharing> ivan2: ciao
<ivan2> dimmi un po'...dove li trovo questi short cuts?
<sharing> sage79: c'è un INSTALL o una guida?
<sharing> ivan2: dalle preferenze
<ivan2> sono su tastiera...
<sharing> ivan2: ?
<ivan2> sono andato da preferenze e poi ho cliccato tastiera
<sharing> no dovrebbe essere sotto altro nome
<sharing> spe
<sage79> bene, ho rinomianto una cartella è ripartito, grazie
<ivan2> ah ecco...io uso ubuntu 9.10
<sharing> sage79: ?
<sharing> sage79: ah ottimo :)
<sage79> ethtool-2.6. in ethtool-6
<sharing> ivan2: non so son su demone XFCE non so dove pescarlo
<sharing> ivan2: se non ricordo male è un nome che contiene "da tastiera"
<sharing> ivan2: nelle preferenze
<ivan2> capito...eccetto Tastiera...nn c'è nulla ke ricorda altro...
<sharing> ivan2: controla nell'altra directory
<sharing> nell'altra voce del menù
<sharing> c'è amministrazione e c'è preferenze
<sharing> controllale entrambe
<ivan2> sì sì...anke là...nulla di simile
<ivan2> forse ha un'latro nome boh
<sharing> shotcut?
<sharing> shortcut?
<ivan2> provo a cercare su google...
<sharing> scorciatoie?
<ivan2> nulla...sto googlando ^^
<sharing> ivan2: troppe informazioni? ^^
<ivan2> come al solito su google sì....
<ivan2> niente da fare cmq tramite control + alt + esc
<ivan2> avevo poi risolto senza riavviare
<sharing> ivan2: ottimo
<ivan2> in caso succede farò ancora così...
<sharing> ivan2: spe che forse
<sharing> se mi fai un po' di screen
<sharing> ivan2: te lo trovo
<ivan2> anke xkè adesso la @ funge U_U
<inesperto> buonasera !! qualcuno mi sa' dire come fare per messenger????
<sharing> inesperto: usa il programma incorporato
<sharing> ivan2: asd
<inesperto> ma non si collega non capisco
<sharing> inesperto: perchè sei inesperto ^^
<ivan2> <sharing> x ora nn tocco più nulla...grazie molte...ritorno a fare esercizi di script in bash + awk...sai ke noia O.o
<sharing> inesperto: dove ti blocchi?
<inesperto> hahahah si purtroppo si e' da oggi che ho ubuntu
<sharing> ivan2: susu non fare così
<ivan2> <sharing> XD ciaoo...buona serata ^^
<sharing> ivan2: ciao ^^
<inesperto> ho messo indirizzo e pass ma e' li che cerca di connettersi e non va'
<sharing> inesperto: hai selezionato il servizio giusto?
<inesperto> si msn
<sharing> inesperto: nel primo campo ci va l'email
<sharing> nel secondo la pass
<inesperto> si ho fatto cosi'
<sharing> inesperto: strano
<sharing> inesperto: magari han qualche problema, con altri software funziona?
<inesperto> c'e' la rotella che gira con scritto connessione
<sharing> inesperto: si ma non hai risposto alla mia domanda
<inesperto> no altre cose per ora penso che vadano tutte
<sharing> inesperto: i tuoi penso non saprei come usarli, mi serve un si o un no
<inesperto> si tutto quello che ho fatto fin ora ha funzionato sia internet che video
<sharing> inesperto: la domanda non è molto difficile, da window ti accede?
<inesperto> si mi accede su windows
<sharing> prova a installare aMSN e ad accedere
<inesperto> dal software center?
<sharing> inesperto: si
<inesperto> ok provo intanto ti ringrazio della pazienza
<sharing> inesperto: ok
<poli> cè qualcuno per un aiuto??? come faccio a raggiungere il canale di amule??
<sharing> poli: ?
<poli> da qui nn si può arrivare alla chat di amule???
<sharing> poli: certo, basta che cerchi quali siano i dati della IRC e ci accedi
<poli> potresti darmi due dritte???
<sharing> poli: e che ti devo dire?
<poli> come fare....
<sharing> cerca nel sito
<poli> perfetto allora siamo in due a nn saperlo!!!! grazie
<sharing> poli: spe
<sharing> installa amule
<poli> gia fatto
<sharing> dovrebbe esserci a destra la chat irc
<poli> ok...
<misterblu> ciao c'è qualcuno houston ho un problema da ormai un pò di giorni
<OverMe> lol misterblu mi mancavi
<misterblu> overme ciao
<OverMe> misterblu, vediamo se riesci a farmi vedere un sudo apt-get purge tomboy
<OverMe> l'ultima volta sei riscomparso
<misterblu> allora con purge non va ora te lo rifaccio e ti dò il pastebin
<misterblu> overme mi dice di dare sudo dpgk --configure -a
<OverMe> misterblu, si prima fallo
<misterblu> overme http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535669/
<OverMe> misterblu, si adesso ridai sudo apt-get purge tomboy
<misterblu> overme ecco fatto da un errore di inconsitenza grave, su tomboy
<misterblu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535671/
<misterblu> overme hai letto
<misterblu> overme sembra che nell'aggiornarlo si sia bloccato e da li sono partiti tutti i problemi
<OverMe> misterblu, proviamo il modo soft: sudo dpkg --purge --force-all tomboy
<misterblu> sta macinando forse ce la facciamo
<badkidz> ciao ragazzi ho un problema.. nonostante a me sembra di navigare tranquillamente in chat tipo su facebook mi dicono che continuo a cadere
<misterblu> overme http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535674/ forse ci siamo riusciti ma ora mi spieghi cosa è successo
<OverMe> misterblu, intanto dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<badkidz> pensavo fosse la connessione ma mi succede anche con altre connessioni oltre che con la mia
<OverMe> misterblu, eh ogni tanto capita che un pacchetto si inchioda e il database dei pacchetti anche
<OverMe> raro ma succede
<misterblu> overme con la doppia & o due comandi separati?
<badkidz> :)
<badkidz> ho provato anche a cambiare browser.. ma nada...
<badkidz> cosa potrebbe essere?
<OverMe> misterblu, così come te l'ho dato
<misterblu> ok fatto
<OverMe> misterblu, nada errori?
<misterblu> sta macinando ma sembra funzionare
<misterblu> overme dpkg ... è la soluzione per questo tipo di problemi
<badkidz> :S
<tony_> salve, ho provato ad istallare ubuntu nel mio computer, accato al sitema operativo windows 2000 già istallato, la procedura di itllazione ha fatto la partizione evidenziado le dua aree dedicate, una a win 2000 e l'altra ad ububtu. Improvvisamente è saltata la corrente elettrica. Ora non sopiù cosa fare, perche nel tentativo di reistallare mi propone altre due partizioni più piccole
<OverMe> misterblu, solitamente si, nei casi più gravi c'è da fare di peggio
<OverMe> badkidz, che router hai?
<misterblu> overme le cose paggiori iniziano con l'acquisto di una tanica di benza e finiscono di solito con molto fumo e strane macchine rosse che buttano acqua , heheheh
<OverMe> misterblu, una cosa del genere si
<misterblu> overme non ha dato errori e sembra aver funzionato
<OverMe> misterblu, gud, se te la vuoi rischiare a reinstallare tomboy dai sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install tomboy
<OverMe> se non lo usi lascia cos' :D
<misterblu> ti farò un monumento, visto che devo farmi un portatile nuovo che compro di compatibile con ubuntu
<misterblu> fheheheh
<misterblu> non lo uso e poi è il pc di mia moglie quindi ..... non sa neanche che esiste tomboy
<OverMe> meglio :)
<OverMe> misterblu, di compatibile con ubuntu ormai c'è praticamente tutto, difficile darti un modello così su 2 piedi
<misterblu> overme hai idea di una marca
<misterblu> mi orientavo su toshiba
<OverMe> misterblu, tutto dipende da quello che c'è dentro, la marca dell'assemblatore conta poco
<krabador> tony_, carica ubuntu in live, e dai "sudo fdisk -l" da terminale
<misterblu> ok grazie comunque alla prossima
#ubuntu-it 2010-11-24
<_Matt__> ciao a tutti, scusate devo scaricare una libreria, esattamente il file libproxychains.so.3 architettura 32 bit
<_Matt__> io ho ubuntu 64bit, sapete dirmi dove prenderla??
<utopia_> prov qui http://fr2.rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=libproxychains.so.3%28%29%2864bit%29
<utopia_> forse...
<_Matt__> l'unico problema è che in quel sito sono tutte per i 64 bit
<utopia_> ma se hai ubuntu a 64 bit perchè vuoi il 32?
<_Matt__> perchè c'è un errore di proxychains che non riesce ad eseguire le applicazioni con wine
<_Matt__> e necessita della libreria a 32 bit inserita in/usr/lib32
<_Matt__> se nn si trova metto una live a 32bit e faccio tutto da lì
<utopia_> forse non c'è ancora una soluzione..
<utopia_> ho cercato ma appunto si parla solo di errore...
<_Matt__> qualcuno dice che inserendo quella libreria ha risolto, io un tentativo lo vorrei fare
<_Matt__> se non va amen :)
<utopia_> penso ci sia la libproxychains.so ma non so se può andar bene..
<_Matt__> proxychains richiede quella .3
<_Matt__> ora vedo che riesco a fare con la live
<_Matt__> grazie lo stesso utopia_
<utopia_> http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=841226
<utopia_> forse ci sarai già stato
<_Matt__> si
<utopia_> ciao
<_Matt__> io volevo fare quello che dice il terzo post
<_Matt__> tento la fortuna :)
<utopia_> si lo immaginavo
<_Matt__> grazie!! ciao
<utopia_> ciao matt
<luke_> |ciao
<luke_> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<drox> buongiorno devo forzare un montaggio di un cd di dati
<drox> basta fare sudo mount /dev/sr0 -f
<sage79> salve. gli aggiornamenti proposti vanno abilitati?
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<utopia> buongiorno, help stamattina mi si sta cambiando le cornici delle finestre...-x mi si sono spostate da sinistra a destra...
<utopia> *stanno
<OverMe> prego?
<massimo18> utopia: mandaci una schermata
<massimo18> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<utopia> in privato o in pubblico la foto?
<massimo18> O_O
<utopia> http://img401.imageshack.us/f/utopia.png/
<massimo18> utopia: e quale sarebbe il problema?
<utopia> il problema sarebbe che mi si sono cambiate le cornici delle finestre la x per la chiusura si è spostata da sinistra a destra è già la seconda volta...
<massimo18> utopia: hai cambiato tema?
<utopia> nemmeno chiudendo la sessione.. mentre riavviando posso ripristinare...
<massimo18> utopia: hai cambiato tema?
<utopia> no non ho cambiato tema ho questo già da un po di tempo
<utopia> non ho nemmeno avuto aggiornamenti...
<massimo18> utopia: prova a vedere in sistema preferenze aspetto
<massimo18> sulle personalizzazioni del tema
<massimo18> altro non so dirti
<utopia> e su aspetto in personalizza non ho più il bordo finestre con le x a sinistra ora ho solo quelle a destra
<OverMe> utopia, da terminale scrivi: gconf-editor
<utopia> è uscita la finestra ora dove cerco?
<OverMe> utopia, apps->metacitiy->general
<OverMe> ci dobrebbe essere button_layout sulla destra
<utopia> se non erro io non usavo metacity
<OverMe> quello in foto mi pare metacity
<OverMe> hai messo emerald?
<massimo18> comunque le impostazioni non cambiano da sole
<utopia> io di solito andavo su compiz fusion icon e da li selezionavo ma ero su compiz e non su metacity ...ma non so se centra..
<OverMe> metacity è il decoratore delle finestre, e se non ne metti uno differente anche compiz usa quello
<utopia> sono dove mi hai detto
<OverMe> si, sulla destra dove c'è button_layout cambia quello che hai in     close,minimize,maximize:menu
<utopia> ho questo: menu:minimize,maximize,close
<OverMe> cambia come ti ho detto
<utopia> io volevo la cornice di prima ma è sparita
<utopia> ok
<utopia> bravo!
<OverMe> grazie!
<massimo18> lol
<utopia> mi va bene anche questa tanto sono quasi uguali
<utopia> io preferisco a sinistra per tanti motivi..
<antares> salve a tutti...ho reinstallato l'ubuntu 10.04 al posto della 10.10 che non mi piaceva...ma ora all'avvio mi dice "unable to detect wmid device"
<OverMe> antares, e poi? non funziona qualcosa?
<antares> no funziona tutto
<antares> avevo risolto il problema facendo una ricerca su google ma nn riesco pi a trovar la pagina internet
<OverMe> antares, hai un acer?
<antares> credo sia un problema legato al wifi anche se per ora funziona tutto
<antares> si un acer aspire one
<OverMe> antares, da terminale: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<antares> ok asp apro un terminale
<antares> mi ha aperto il file in gedit
<OverMe> aggiungi questa riga:   blacklist acer-wmi
<antares> ok
<OverMe> poi salva esci e riavvia
<antares> ok fatto...grazie
<glpiana> ola
<Shin3> quando uso applicazioni java o flash spesso va in crash firefox o si blocca cosa posso fare?
<Shin3> utilizzo ubuntu 10.10 64bit
<mlazzari2> giorno
<nik_> buongiornop
<massimo18> nik_: niente privato siamo in un canale di supporto e le domande si fanno a tutto il canale chi sa risponde
<nik_> ok
<nik_> scusate
<Odo> Giorno
<massimo18> ciao Odo
<nik_> vi espongo il mio problema
<Odo> ciao max
<nik_> allora io ho installato ubuntu 10.0.4 però nn riesco a vedere i video su youtube ho provato ad installare flash player dal gestoree software ma niente
<cicoSA> buongionro, qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare? Vorrei sapere dove poter scaricare network manager per ubuntu studio 10.10
<OverMe> nik_, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|swf|gnas|nspl|ndisw'      metti il risultato sul pastebin
<OverMe> !paste | nik_
<ubot-it> nik_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gianni> richiesta aiuto non riesco più ad aprire da risorse le cartelle home scrivania documenti etcetc inoltre aprendo da terminale nautilus funziona ma se da strumenti faccio aggiungi non si apre niente
<gianni> Scusate prima di tutto buongiorno a tutti
<OverMe> cicoSA, in teoria ci dovrebbe già essere il network manager su ubuntu studio
<OverMe> cicoSA, da terminale: dpkg -l | grep network-manager
<cicoSA> no, non c'è
<OverMe> cicoSA, cosa dice il comando che ti ho dato?
<OverMe> mi sento molto "particella di sodio in acqua lete"
<snake> buonfì
<nik_> overme ho incollato il risultato
<snake> buondì
<OverMe> nik_, incolla qui il link o non lo vedremo mai
<gianni> buongiorno rilancio la richiesta di aiuto
<nik_> overme,quale link devo incollare scusa ma è un mese che uso ubuntu
<cicoSA> scusa, caduta la linea
<nik_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535819/
<OverMe> nik_, esatto
<nik_> ok
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cicoSA> potresti ripetermi i comandi per il terminale?
<OverMe> nik_, da terminale: sudo apt-get purge swfdec-mozilla
<OverMe> cicoSA, da terminale: dpkg -l | grep network-manager
<Shin3> \o Odo
<gianni> rilancio richiesta aiuto non riesco più ad aprire da risorse le cartelle home scrivania documenti etcetc inoltre aprendo da terminale nautilus funziona ma se da strumenti faccio aggiungi non si apre niente
<glpiana> gianni, se clicchi su risorse -> home non fa porprio niente o apre altro?
<cicoSA> perdonami, sono nuovo di ubuntu ma mi dice nessun file o directory
<utopia> ** (nautilus:2741): WARNING **: Failed to get the current CK session: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.GeneralError: Unable to lookup session information for process '2741'
<OverMe> cicoSA, hai scritto male, copia/incolla da qui, fai prima
<nik_> fatto
<utopia> (nautilus:2741): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion `value != NULL' failed
<OverMe> nik_, se non ha dato errori adesso scrivi: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer --reinstall
<nik_> overme,devo fare qualcos'altro?
<OverMe> nik_, si, scritto sopra
<utopia> non ho idea di cosa fare in questi casi...
<nik_> ok
<OverMe> utopia, da dove spuntano questi errori?
<utopia> dal terminale quando faccio sudo nautilus
<nik_> overme,sta installando
<cicoSA> è che devo copiare e portare sull'altro pc perché, non avendo network manager non posso collegarmi, un pò di pazienza
<utopia> però poi la finestra della root mi si apre
<OverMe> utopia, perché il comando corretto sarebbe gksu nautilus (sudo si usa solo per apploicazioni non visuali)
<jester-> utopia: e poi nautilus parte regolare?
<utopia> parte regolare anche se le icone sono diverse
<glpiana> gianni, rilanciare le richieste e poi no rispondere alle domande è inutile
<glpiana> *non
<gianni> glpiana grazie per l'attenzione ma tutto quello che sta tra home e computer non va da computer in giù funziona e prima non era così
<OverMe> cicoSA, non importa che mi fai vedere il risultato, l'importante e che mi dici se ti ha detto qualcosa o no
<jester-> utopia: come dice OverMe usa gksu nautilus
<glpiana> gianni, oki, ma puoi rispondere? apre altro o non fa niente? nel senso, cerca di aprire con qualche programma?
<utopia> ci provo subito
<OverMe> nik_, quando ha finito chiudi e riapri firefox e prova youtube
<OverMe> utopia, le icone sono diverse perché root non ha il tuo stesso tema
<utopia> sudo gksu nautilus
<utopia> ?
<glpiana> utopia, senza sudo, gksu nautilus
<OverMe> utopia, no solo gksu nautilus
<gianni> glpiana appare il simbolino dell'attesa e si presenta in basso l'indicazione aperture di.. ma poi non apre
<glpiana> gianni, apri nautilus da terminale
<utopia> o yeaaaa
<utopia> grazie ragazzi
<gianni> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> gianni, clicca col tasto destro su una qualsiasi directory e dimmi qual è la prima voce
<Shin3> uhm ho una cpu che sta a 100% ma non sto facendo niente a parte avere firefox aperto e naturalmente xchat
<glpiana> Shin3, top in un terminale e vedi cosa sta occupando la cpu
<jester-> Shin3: dai top e vedi che cosa la ciuccia
<gianni> glpiana la prima voce della tendina è apri
<glpiana> gianni, ok
<jester-> Shin3: e stacca gli effetti
<glpiana> se ora che nautilus è aperto clicchi su risorse home che fa?
<Shin3>  3008 root      20   0 26960 5972 2384 R  100  0.3 155:13.74 backend
<nik_> overme,provato ma niente mi da la schermata del video nera e con la scritta devi eseguire l'upgrade di adobe flash player
<Shin3> jester-, gli effetti sono gia su nessuno
<OverMe> nik_, nella barra degli indirizzi di firefox scrivi:   about:plugins
<OverMe> nik_, copia tutto e metti sul pastebin come prima
<nik_> ok
<glpiana> gianni, se ora che nautilus è aperto clicchi su risorse home che fa?
<gianni> glpiana non so se può esserti di aiuto ma ieri sera ha provato ad aiutarmi k99Brain facendomi controllare delle cose da terminale non so se puoi leggere quanto abbiamo fatto
<glpiana> gianni, non vuoi proprio rispondermi, eh? vabbè
<nik_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535828/
<OverMe> nik_, ce l'hai ancora aperta la finestra del terminale che hai usato prima?
<nik_> no
<gianni> glpiana voglio risponderti eccome ma sono piuttosto lento scusa comunque continua a fare come prima cioè non apre anche se sembra volerlo fare
<OverMe> nik_, magnifico. aprine un altra e scrivi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> gianni, fai una prova, apri una sessione ospite (dal tuo nome in alto a destra) e vedi come si comporta con l'utente guest. poi torna e riferisci
<cicoSA> non mi dice proprio nulla
<nik_> overme,fatto
<OverMe> nik_, ti è apparsa una pagina blu?
<nik_> overme,no lo sfondo della finestra è viola scuro
<OverMe> nik_, copia-incolla quello che hai fatto e metti sul pastebin
<nik_> overme,ok
<gianni> glpiana le due cartelle cioè home e scrivania si aprono normalmente
<glpiana> gianni, allora resettiamo gnome. poi te lo riconfiguri
<glpiana> gianni, apri la tua home e premi ctrl+h per visualizzare le directory nascoste
<OverMe> cicoSA, proviamo a collegare quel pc senza network-manager così lo puoi installare da li
<gianni> glpiana se tu puoi guidarmi posso farlo altrimenti non son in grado
<glpiana> gianni, cerca queste: .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .config .gnome_private .local      e rinominale, ad esempio .gnome2 la fai diventare .gnome2_old
<OverMe> cicoSA, è collegato al cavo ethernet adesso?
<nik_> overme,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535830/
<OverMe> nik_, eh ma se scrivi le cose male...
<cicoSA> no putroppo non ha scheda rete
<glpiana> gianni, quando le hai rinominate tutte, chiudi la sessione. poi rientri. dovrebbero funzionare
<OverMe> nik_, manca una r in fondo
<OverMe> cicoSA, e che ha? solo wireless?
<cicoSA> si
<gianni> glpiana le posso nominare tutte old come hai detto tu
<OverMe> cicoSA, che hai 32 o 64 bit?
<cicoSA> 32
<OverMe> cicoSA, 10.10?
<glpiana> gianni, devi mettergli old alla fine. non le puoi chiamare tutte "old"
<cicoSA> si, 10.10 ubuntu studio
<glpiana> gianni, mi dice K99Brain che avete già eseguito questa operazione
<nik_> overme,hai ragione fatto c'è una schermata blu adesso
<OverMe> cicoSA, scarica questi due file, li porti sull'altro pc con la pennina usb e li installi:
<OverMe> cicoSA, http://mirror.ovh.net/ubuntu//pool/main/n/network-manager/network-manager_0.8.1+git.20100810t184654.ab580f4-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<OverMe> cicoSA, http://mirror.ovh.net/ubuntu//pool/main/n/network-manager-applet/network-manager-gnome_0.8.1+git.20100809t190028.290dc70-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<OverMe> nik_, alla prima pagina premi invio
<gianni> glpiana si come ti avevo detto prima avevo già provato con lui ma forse non erano tutte le cartelle che mi hai indicato tu riprovo?
<OverMe> nik_, alla seconda premi si
<glpiana> gianni, riprova
<nik_> overme,fatto
<OverMe> anche la seconda?
<nik_> overme,finito
<OverMe> nik_, che ha detto in fondo?
<OverMe> nik_, Flash Plugin Installed (o qualcosa del genere)?
<nik_> overme,Flash Plugin installed.
<nik_> overme,yes
<OverMe> nik_, ok, riprova adesso a ravvia re firefox
<nik_> overme,ok
<cicoSA> mi da questo errore: la dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta
<OverMe> cicoSA, si quale dipendenza dice?
<nik_> overme,fatto sempre uguale
<OverMe> ne pa possible (si dirà così)
<cicoSA> libnm-glib2 (>= 0.8.1~beta3~git.20100626t172728.44d2f9c)
<OverMe> nik_, di nuovo about:plugins e rimetti sul paste
<OverMe> cicoSA, ce l'hai il cd con cui hai installato?
<cicoSA> si
<OverMe> infilalo mettilo nel pc
<OverMe> si vabbè, quello li
<cicoSA> fatto
<OverMe> cicoSA, sistema->amministrazione->gestore pacchetti
<cicoSA> si
<OverMe> cicoSA, impostazioni->repository
<gianni> glpiana la cartella .gnome non c'è e intendi rinominare .local?
<cicoSA> si
<OverMe> cicoSA, nella scheda "software per ubuntu" in basso mettila spunta su "cd-rom con ubuntu blablabl"
<cicoSA> ce ne sono 2 uguali
<nik_> overme,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535833/
<OverMe> cicoSA, mettilo a tutti e 2 :O
<glpiana> gianni, se non c'è fa niente
<gianni> glpiana ok
<cicoSA> ahahahah e poi?
<OverMe> cicoSA, poi chiudi, ti compare un messaggio, ignoralo
<OverMe> cicoSA, poi clicchi su aggiorna
<OverMe> nik_, da terminale: sudo updatedb && locate libflash  metti sul paste
<cicoSA> mi dice impossibile caricare tuti igli indici dell'archivio
<OverMe> cicoSA, il cd l'hai messi si?
<cicoSA> si
<OverMe> cicoSA, vabbe, allora fregatene del messaggio
<cicoSA> ok
<cicoSA> e mò?
<OverMe> mo nella casella di ricerca cerchi "network-manager"
<nik_> overme,mi chiede la passw ma nn me la fa digitare lampeggia ma nn riesco ad inserirla
<OverMe> cicoSA, e gli dici di installare sia network.manager che network-manager-gnome
<gianni> glpiana UAUUUU funziona che caspita era successo????
<glpiana> gianni, boh
<OverMe> nik_, tu scrivila lo stesso, non si vede per sicurezza ma va
<cicoSA> e come? Nell'elenco non ci sono
<gianni> glpiana GRAZIEEE ma una domanda mi sorge spontanea sono stato io a fare casino?
<nik_> overme,ok
<glpiana> gianni, di sicuro non sono stato io :D
<nik_> overme,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535834/
<cicoSA> oh no, scusa, ci sonoooooooooooo
<sage79> salve. il percorso /opt/STM/STLinux-2.3 nel pacchetto stlinux23-host-rpmconfig-2.3-16.noarch non è riposizionabile che vuol dire? grazie
<glpiana> sage79, che è sto stlinux23?
<sage79> glpiana è un ambiente per compilare binari per processori sh4
<gianni> glpiana di nuovo grazie a te e anche a K99Brain siete stati veramente gentili
<glpiana> sage79, non lo vedo nei repository
<glpiana> gianni, :)
<snake> ragazzi mi date una mano a montare sto benedetto HD esterno? http://paste.ubuntu.com/535835/
<OverMe> nik_, non ha senso, il plugin c'è, hai armeggiato con firefox nel tentativo di farlo funzionarE?
<glpiana> snake, digita: dmesg | tail
<jester-> snake: non lo vedi in nautilus?
<nik_> overme,ho scancherato un po ma niente
<snake> jester-, no
<jester-> snake: nemmeno sudo fdisk -l ?
<snake> sudo fdisk -l non lo vede proprio
<snake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535837/
<OverMe> nik_, chiudi firefox, rinomina la cartella .mozilla (cartella nascosta) nella tua home e riavvia firefox
<glpiana> snake, non gli piace, da errori. il filesystem è ntfs?
<OverMe> èrrotttt
<cicoSA> installati ma manco escono
<OverMe> cicoSA, l'hai fatto un riavvio?
<cicoSA> si
<OverMe> cicoSA, prova da terminale a scrivere nm-applet e vedi se ti compare in alto a destra
<snake> jester-, no.il file system è ext,è un vecchio hd che avevo sul vecchio pc..con la quale lavoravo con ubuntu
<snake> sempre e solamente ubuntu
<glpiana> snake, azz
<jester-> snake: se non lo vede nemmeno fdisk -l è grave
<glpiana> snake, hai altre porte usb?
<snake> ne ho 3
<jester-> snake: è alimentato o solo usb?
<OverMe> snake, l'hdd è usb o l'hai reso usb con qualche adattatore magggico?
<snake> si
<snake> l ho reso usb
<snake> con questo http://english.hamletcom.com/products/hxd2ccuu.aspx?t=gallery
<glpiana> snake, prova anche le altre porte anzitutto
<tdk200> salve a tutti
<OverMe> snake, dovresti provare ad attaccarlo all'ide, gli hdd morti o morenti a volte non vanno con gli aggeggilli
<snake> sto provando tutta mattina con 2 pc..sempre stesso risultato
<snake> son riuscito una volta.....poi puff
<glpiana> snake, non è che è un problema di quei cazzilli che definiscono master e slave. come si chiamano?
<OverMe> segno che se ne sta andando o è andato
<nik_> overme,allora io ho una cartella chiamata .mozilla
<tdk200> sto usando una penna della wind su windows7 ma vorrei usarla su ubuntu, come posso fare ad installarla avendo anche le info utili sul traffico che consumo?
<nicotano> buongiorno
<snake> glpiana,a che ti riferisci?
<cicoSA> questa è la risposta: È già in esecuzione una istanza di nm-applet.
<tdk200> snake
<glpiana> snake, i jumper
<cicoSA> (nm-applet:1615): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<OverMe> cicoSA, allora ce la devi avere l'icona accanto all'orologio
<cicoSA> no, non c'è
<tdk200> vorrei usare questa penna mw836up-k della Onda su ubuntu, ma se win c'è il software che mi dice quanto posso ancora consumare
<OverMe> cicoSA, hai levato l'area di notifica? tasto destro sul pannello->aggiungi->area di notifica
<tdk200> se la metto su ubuntu non so se parte subito e se parte come verifico il consumo di MB all'ora?
<snake> glpiana, non capisco.
<tdk200> quello che dico snake?
<glpiana> snake, http://www.centrodownload.com/immagini/harddisk/jumper.jpg
<OverMe> snake, dietro all'hdd dove c'è l'attacco ide c'è un pispolino (jumper) che dice in che modalità deve stare l'hdd
<cicoSA> è attiva
<OverMe> cicoSA, e l'icona non c'è?
<snake> glpiana, no,c è solo on off
<cicoSA> no
<OverMe> cicoSA, tagliamo la testa al toro, da terminale: nm-connection-editor
<snake> ora l ho riaccesso tramite on off,il gestore dischi lo rileva,ma non posso farci niente perchè mi dice che il dispositivo è occupato
<glpiana> snake, sul disco non sulla scatola
<OverMe> nik_, eh..
<tdk200> glpiana mica tu puoi indicarmi la soluzione
<glpiana> tdk200, non uso chiavette internet, sorry
<tdk200> oltretutto sta pennetta wind su win7 è lenta da morire
<nik_> overme,cosa devo fare
<cicoSA> si è aperta la connesione di rete
<OverMe> nik_, la devi rinominare e poi riavviare firefox
<nik_> overme,con quale nome?
<reddos> ciao a tutti ho rinstallato ubuntu 10.10 ma ora non firefox non si apre piu e non capisco il motivo cosa devo fare x risolvere il problema grazie
<tdk200> va bene mo provo ad avviare il pc co ubuntu
<snake> glpiana, no,sul disco nn c è nulla...è un semplice disco toshiba da 80 gb perp ortatile
<tdk200> chissà che ne esce
<tdk200> :D
<OverMe> nik_, con quello che ti pare, basta sia diverso
<snake> Impossibile trovare «0d3b1b73-a1c8-4839-89c3-5b1afa6c71bb». Forse è stato eliminato di recente.
<glpiana> reddos, digita firefox in un terminale e vedi che errore da
<reddos> ok
<OverMe> cicoSA, imposta la connessione wireless
<reddos> niente
<snake> mo provo con l hd del portatile 2.vediamo
<nik_> overme,ok
<glpiana> reddos, ps aux | grep firefox
<OverMe> nik_, prima devi chiudere firefox, poi rinominare, poi riaprire
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535841/      mi da questo
<glpiana> snake, è ancora attaccato ora? ridai dmesg | tail
<glpiana> reddos, mv .mozilla .mozilla_vecchio
<glpiana> reddos, poi riprova ad avviarlo
<cicoSA> metto i codici ma non mi da la possibilità di applicarli e nel terminale mi dice: invalid settings senza fili
<snake> glpiana, no l ho staccato,ora sto provando l hd dell altro pc,cosi vedo un po se parte subito
<glpiana> snake, dai comunque il comando che ti ho detto e postalo. vediamo cosa aveva fatto prima
<snake> ok
<OverMe> cicoSA, saresto così gentile da fare uno screenshot?
<OverMe> !image | cicoSA
<ubot-it> cicoSA: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535847/
<snake> glpiana, riconosciuto al volo!!!
<glpiana> reddos, ?????????????
<glpiana> snake, su un altro pc o un altro disco?
<snake> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/535848/
<snake> glpiana, con un altro disco
<OverMe> regge l'anima coi dentro st'hdd
<glpiana> snake, infatti questo da errore input output
<nik_> overme,fatto adesso mi da una schermata nera ed è sparita la scritta scarica adobe
<OverMe> nik_, eh, si migliora -.-
<glpiana> reddos, ma perchè mi hai postato dmesg | tail ?
<OverMe> nik_, di nuovo about:plugins nel paste
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535850/
<reddos> ho sbagliato
<glpiana> reddos, oh, ma che stai facendo?
<glpiana> reddos, ti ho detto di rinominare .mozilla e riavviare firefox
<glpiana> reddos, niente dmesg niente ps aux
<nik_> overme,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535851/
<OverMe> nik_, ma l'hai cancellato l'swfdec di prima?
<OverMe> nik_, da terminale: dpkg -l | grep swf
<glpiana> evidentemente no :D
<reddos> ho disinstallato mozzilla
<glpiana> reddos, disinstallato mozilla?
<reddos> si
<nik_> overme,ok da terminale ho digitato  dpkg -l | grep swf
<OverMe> nik_, e che dice?
<glpiana> reddos, ma allora scusa, perchè vieni  a chiedere supporto se poi non segui i consigli e fai quel che ti pare?
<nik_> overme,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535852/
<reddos> ormai sono nel pallone non ci capisco piu niente
<OverMe> nik_, IRA FUNESTA OMICIDA, non avevi detto che l'avevi cancellato?
<OverMe> nik_, sudo apt-get purge swfdec-mozilla
<glpiana> reddos, ripeto: inutile venire qui fare domande, aspettare le risposte e poi non provarle nemmeno
<OverMe> nik_, poi fai vedere sul paste
<glpiana> reddos, perdi tempo tu, perdiamo tempo noi, e a me poi girano pure i cabasisi
<reddos> scusa
<nik_> overme,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535853/
<OverMe> nik_, riavvia firefox adesso
<supersavio> giorno a tutti
<snake> quindi non mi resta che prenderlo e lanciarlo al cassonetto sto hd?
<nik_> overme,c'è l'abbiamo fattaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nik_> overme,grazieeeeeeeeeee
<OverMe> nik_, prego
<nik_> overme,6 in gamba
<OverMe> ma grazie ^_^
<glpiana> e non hai visto quanto è bello
<glpiana> hihihihihihihihihih
<nik_> overme,ahahha
<cicoSA> overme, ti ringrazio molto per la tua disponibilità, ora devo andare (lavoro), riprenderemo il problema appena mi è possibile e ovviamente se sarai disponibile, grazie mille
 * OverMe si tira indietro la folta chioma d'oro
<OverMe> cicoSA, no problema, se non ci sono io ce ne saranno altri ad aiutarti
<OverMe> non altrettanto belli, ma vabè
<glpiana> e senza tutti quei capelli... :°(
<nik_> overme,ho provato anche teamviwer da ubuntu verso windows è una bomba
<cicoSA> siete davvero molto gentili, disponibili e se siete anche belli.... allora siete il TOP
<cicoSA> ciao, grazie
<OverMe> nik_, :)
<OverMe> cicoSA, ciao
<nik_> overme,ma qual'era in sostanza il problema
<OverMe> nik_, che avevi installato il plugin sbagliato
<OverMe> e che non hai fatto le cose alla prima :D
<roby> ciao, dovrei scaricare un prezziario dalla sezione legislazione di questo sito http://www.pmisicilia.it/ecm/index.asp?id=31&CPM=9&9668=010 ma non mi funziona legislazione etc...normale ?
<nik_> overme,però il procedimento di installazione va bene da ubuntu software center?
<OverMe> nik_, si
<OverMe> roby, no non funziona
<roby> cazz....
<nik_> overme,ok ti ringrazio ancora ti auguro una buona giornata ci sentiamo alla prossima ciaooooooooooooooooo
<roby> OverMe, grazie cmq
<OverMe> nik_, ciao ciao
<OverMe> roby, ma è un problema del sito, manca proprio il link
<nik_> ciao a tutti
<roby> OverMe, sto provando con zoz....
<roby> asp
<roby> OverMe,  hai ragione, le solite cose siciliane :-)
<OverMe> lol
<snake> glpiana, ho messo l hd che non va sul pc.....e cosa succede?parte...l unica cosa che mi viene in mente è non va lo scatolotto?
<glpiana> snake, può essere. o come qualcuno ti disse prima, il disco sta andando e funge solo dentro al pc
 * OverMe fischietta
<snake> no
<snake> funge come ha sempre funzionato.
<snake> vacca logia...quindi ho comprato lo scatolotto per niente!!!
<snake> 30 euri!!!
<snake> mo..faccio una cosa più bellina però...lascio quest hd,e metto l altro nello scatolotto,visto che quello va! .-)
<Gabryfan82> how install in php5 xml request by apt?
<Gabryfan82> how install in php5 xmlrpc request by apt?
<Gabryfan82> come installo in php5 xmlrcp tramite apt-get?
<reyarth> ragazzi devo montare un file immagine .bin (o .cue) su ubuntu. scrivendo questo comando sudo mount /home/reyarth/Documenti/myfile.bin /media/iso -o loop iso 9006 non mi fa niente. dove sbaglio?
<Gabryfan82> come installo in php5 xmlrcp tramite apt-get?
<OverMe> reyarth, non fa niente vuol dire che non dice nessun messaggio?
<OverMe> Gabryfan82, non lo vedo nei repository
<Gabryfan82> come installo in php5 xmlrpc tramite apt-get?
<HoldenC> reyarth: prova      mount -v -o loop file.iso cartella/
<reyarth> over me, mi appare la guida credo,e alla fine dice per maggiori dettagli say man 8 mount.
<reyarth> pero se il comando lo scrivo cosi, sudo mount /home/reyarth/Documenti/FileMaker/cyg-fmpc.bin /media/iso -o loop
<reyarth> mi appare che devo specificare il filesystem
<Gabryfan82> php5-xmlrpc
<OverMe> Gabryfan82, allora sudo apt-get install php5-xmlrpc
<tdk200> Salve raga
<reyarth> HoldenC, posso sostituire al file.iso il myfile.bin?
<Gabryfan82> non me lo install
<Gabryfan82> installa
<tdk200> ubuntu la penna wind la riconosce subito
<OverMe> Gabryfan82, che dice?
<HoldenC> reyarth: credo di si
<Gabryfan82> devo configurare anche apache poi?
<Gabryfan82> uso anche cpannel
<Gabryfan82> scusa
<tdk200> ma visto che ho un traffico a consumo mica esiste una gui grafica che mi dice quanto consumo in mb?
<Gabryfan82> directadmin
<Gabryfan82> uso anche directadmin
<OverMe> Gabryfan82, queste son domande che esentano il supporto ad ubuntu...
<OverMe> Gabryfan82, perché dici che non te lo installa? che ti dice?
<tdk200> OverMe, mica sai se esiste una gui per le internet keys=
<Gabryfan82> luilo installa ma poi non lo vdo in php-info
<OverMe> tdk200, non saprei, mai usate
<reyarth> dice che bisogna specificare il tipo di filesystem. l'ho fatto con clone cd, chi sa che non è rovinato. provo a rifarlo con brasero e vedo, a tra poco:)
<tdk200> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<HoldenC> reyarth: devi solo aggiungere l'opzione dove specifichi il filesystem
<HoldenC> reyarth: qualcosa tipo   -t iso9660
<HoldenC> reyarth: puoi anche provare   "isoinfo	-d -i cd.iso" per avere info su quel file
<e-DIO-t> http://www.misurainternet.it/home.php
<e-DIO-t> cazz...scusate, era per -chat
<reyarth> HoldenC, scusa mi ero allontanato dal pc, ora provo e ti dico
<reyarth> con isoinfo mi dice CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format. HoldenC
<reyarth> rifaccio la iso che è meglio :D
<reyarth> iso rifatta e funziona anche col vecchio comando:) misteri:)
<alorenzi> ciao :)
<snake> ragazzi ho risolto per una cosa..ma non per l altra,come monto il dispositivo ora? http://paste.ubuntu.com/535866/
<sage79> salve. ho montato un iso, ho copiato il contenuto nella mia home ma i file hanno i lucchetti, che faccio per appropriarmente?
<sage79> ho provato con chown ma nulla
<OverMe> snake, che vuoi montare?
<puccio> sage79, non avrai i permessi necessari... prova con chmod 755 *
<snake> sdb
<OverMe> snake, si ma quale partizione?
<snake> tutto
<OverMe> snake, ma non lo vedi da risorse->computer?
<snake> no
<snake> cioè..prima si...ora nn piu
<OverMe> allora devi montarle a mano
<OverMe> di fai le varie cartelle in /mnt
<OverMe> e poi le monti li con sudo mount /dev/sdb[numero] /mnt/cartella
<snake> ma su /mnt non mi fa creare le cartelle
<snake> spe
<snake> provo con nautilus
<OverMe> snake, ci vogliono i privilegi di root
<OverMe> sudo mkdir /mnt/cartella
<OverMe> oppure con nautilus ma lo devi far partire con gksu nautilus
 * alessiofachechi dice "Bonjouuuuuuuuuuuuuur PIZZINIDDHI FICCANASU ROMPISCATHULE!!"
<snake> OverMe, maaaaa...perche sul gestore dischi mi dice che si chiama sdc mentre con sudo fdisk -l mi dice che si chiama sdb?
<OverMe> snake, bella domanda
<OverMe> ridai fdisk e fidati di lui
<snake> sarebbe piu bella se avrebbe una risposta :-)
<snake> avesse
<snake> eh..ora anche lui mi da sdc
<snake> nononononono..ci rinuncio..stasera riporto a chi mi ha venduto sto scatolotto di m..... e me ne faccio dare un altro!!
<coldboy> ciao a tutti, nn trova sorgente dvd e nn mi fa vedere nulla. qualche suggerimento?
<coldboy> nessuno?
<e-DIO-t> <coldboy> ciao a tutti, nn trova sorgente dvd e nn mi fa vedere nulla. qualche suggerimento? <<< forse quando avro' capito cosa stai dicendo!
<illupo> d
<OverMe> e
<illupo> funziono?
<coldboy> cerco di spiegare meglio. inserisco il dvd nel lettore, avvio e chiede di cercare plugin adatti. risposta nn ci sono e nn trova sorgente dvd...
<coldboy> dice impossibile leggere dalla risorsa...
<Odo> coldboy, hai attivato medibuntu e installato le libdvdcss2 ?
<coldboy> odo grazie odo. no come faccio?
<Odo> coldboy, proviamo apri un terminale
<Odo> e fai copia e incolla di questo: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<coldboy> ok provo e ti dico.
<Odo> coldboy, e ma non e' finito qui
<Odo> coldboy, quel comando abilita solo i repository medibuntu
<Odo> coldboy, quindi dimmi quando hai fatto e passiamo al passaggio successivo
<fabio_> ho bisogno di trovare per ubuntu 10.04 i driver per installare una chiavetta USB modem LEONARDO WEB KEY ML 100 HS chi può aiutarmi
<coldboy> odo, ok, dice che ha salvato la lista.
<Odo> coldboy, ora dai sudo apt-get update
<Odo> e poi sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<fabio_> state dicendo a me
<fabio_> tenete presente che non riesco a collegarmi ad internet e devo usare un sistema windows per farlo che noia
<fabio_> marcello hai qualche idea
<sage79> salve. dovrei fare il chck disk del disco del mio pc con una live, come faccio?
<changer88> salve a tutti, ho un problemino con l'installazione di jdownloader; ho scaricato il pacchetto rar, l'ho estratto, ho messo dentro jd.sh e da terminale l'ho reso eseguibile... Parte il jdupdate ma nn va avanti, credo per il fatto che nn gli poo configurare il proxy a cui connetersi. qualcuno sa dirmi come posso fare?
<coldboy> odo, mi da errore (col comando update) perchè la chiave pubblica nn è disponibile...
<Odo> ah gisuto spetta
<nicotano> salve
<Odo> coldboy,  wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<coldboy> odo, ha dato solo ok, giusto?
<Odo> si va bene
<Odo> coldboy, ora dai il sudo apt-get update
<Odo> e poi installi le libdvdcss2
<coldboy> odo, stessa risposta ma su una riga sola
<Odo> coldboy, stessa risposta sarebbe?
<sage79> ottengo bus error al boot di ubuntu. come risolvo?
<coldboy> odo, W: Errore GPG: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY DB141E2302FDF932
<Odo> coldboy, pero' questo e' per gli extra eh? non per medibuntu e' un altro errore, comunque dai questo:
<Odo> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com DB141E2302FDF932
<Odo> coldboy, e poi ancora sudo apt-get update
<coldboy> :/ ? ...
<Odo> coldboy, cosa non ti e' chiaro... esprimiti il tuo :/ ?... mi dice davvero poco..
<coldboy> odo, si scusa è che nn so cosa significhino gli extra ma posso capirlo in seguito. mi sembra abbia fatto.
<coldboy> faccio update
<coldboy> odo, ok fatto. scusa la mia ignoranza!
<coldboy> odo, provo a installare le librerie?
<Odo> ya
<sage79> non mi parte ubuntu. sono in liveè giusto fare il check del disco da live?
<coldboy> odo, mi sembra abbia fatto. now?
<Odo> prova ad inserire il dvd dovrebbe chiderti di aprirlo con movieplayer
<coldboy> tento, incrociamo le dita...
<Odo> sage79, non devi montare il disco, sai il device?
<sage79> con fdsik -l giusto?
<Odo> se e' tipo sda1 dai: sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda1
<sage79> ok grazie
<Odo> sage79, si ma non mi assumo responsabilita' se pisci il device
<sage79> non devo montare la partizione giusto?
<sage79> beh non si avvia
<sage79> non ho altre possibilità , mi da bus error
<Odo> sage79, hai chiesto come fare il controllo del disco, e con quel comando lo fai, fai attenzione al device ;)
<coldboy> odo, mi chiede se voglio aprirlo col riproduttore multimediale, do ok?
<nicotano> sage79, non è che grub non trova /boot per avviarsi?
<Odo> coldboy, si si
<sage79> come posso vedere un log da live?
<sage79> esce velocemente l'errore
<Odo> sage79, monti il disco di sistema, e vai nella cartella var/log
<coldboy> odo, SIIIII, sei un grande! posso usare la stessa procedura sul pc desktop?  ha stesso problema
<Odo> coldboy, certo che si, spero tu abbia maverick anche sul desktop
<coldboy> odo, mi pare proprio di si, se avessi la 10.04 è diverso?
<Zaulx_I> ciao a tutti
<Odo> coldboy, la 10.04 aveva un bug sul riproduttore multimediale
<orsetto> ciao a tutti ragazzi. è possibile utilizzare un menu.lst (che è più facile da modificare) al posto di un grub.cfg in grub2 per gestire il bootloader
<orsetto> ??
<Odo> orsetto, non in grub2, devi usare il vecchio grub
<coldboy> ah, se ho quella ecco spiegato l'intoppo. invece sai che nn riesco a fare un re-install pulito di rhythm box, cioè qnd lo reinstallo mi tiene le stese impostazioni di prima, sai come mai?
<Zaulx_I> dove posso trovare un manuale di configurazione di squirrelmail per apache2 + dovecot + postfix ?
<orsetto> Odo, però io ho kub 10.10 dopo che ero rimasto alla 9.04 e quindi me lo sono ritrovato fra capo e collo. quali sono le differenze principali fra i due grub?
<coldboy> odo, ah, se ho quella ecco spiegato l'intoppo. invece sai che nn riesco a fare un re-install pulito di rhythm box, cioè qnd lo reinstallo mi tiene le stese impostazioni di prima, sai come mai?
<Zaulx_I> per studio ho preso esempio dal sito ubuntu /Server/Mail - /ServerMail
<Odo> !grub | orsetto
<ubot-it> orsetto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Odo> orsetto, primo link
<coldboy> odo, ok dai ti lascio agli altri. grazie mille ancora!!
<orsetto> odo posso gestire grub2 in sicurezza modificandomelo con grub-customizer?
<orsetto> per modificare intendo solo le denominazioni delle varie voci e l'ordine di boot
<Odo> orsetto, il pacchetto in oggetto non e' nei repository credo, quindi a rischio e pericolo tuo ;)
<Odo> orsetto, ora non so che grosse necessita di customizzazione tu abbia, insomma a me grub frega poco che abbia dei fronzoli, mi inter4essa solo lanciare la distro..
<orsetto> Odo, nulla.. è che ho un multiboot e allora volevo rinominare le mie partizioni windows per quelle che sono e modificare quale s.o. caricare di default
<Odo> orsetto, non ti serve un customizzatore  in /etc/default/ c'e' il file grub quello alla prima voce ha grub_default = 0 in pratica gli dice di avviare il primo della lista
<Odo> orsetto, se vuoi avviare tipo la terza riga cambi lo 0 in 2 , salvi e dai sudo update.grub
<Odo> orsetto, se vuoi che non attenda i 10 secondi , semplicemente cambi la riga grub_timeout
<Odo> insomma non vedo la grossa necessita di usare un sofware esterno per modificare queste voci, poi libero di fare come vuoi
<orsetto> Odo, e per rinominare le varie voci in lista invece?
<Odo> orsetto, questo e' leggermente piu' complicato ed e' spiegato qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/AggiungereTogliereVoci
<orsetto> tipo.. io ho windows 7 professional e una partizione di recupero per windows vista... lui in lista me le mette Windows 7 (loader) e Windows Vista (loader).. e io le voglio rinominare
<welsh> Ciao a tutti, avrei un problema con il terminale: aprendolo, appare la schermata vuota (senza il nome utente-pc) e non prende alcun comando
<orsetto> Odo, questa guida l'avevo già letta e a dire la verità ho capito solamente che dovrei andare ad agire sul file 30_os_prober. Ma il file in questione è uno script e nel codice non riesco a capire dove andare a modificare
<papa> ciao, ho installato g desklets ma quando clicco si apre una finestra bianca vuota e nient'altro. forse dipende dalla scheda video: è una intel. che fare?
<giordano> salve ragazzi/e, mi succede una cosa strana, vado ad aprire la cartella video o scaricati anziché partire Nautilus parte Kaffeine
<nicotano> giordano,  nella tua home ci sono queste directory nascoste - le  elimini  e riavvii la sessione e verranno riccreate con le impostazioni di default  .gnome .gnome2 .gnome2_private  .config   .gconf e .gconfd
<kingr4t> ja
<giordano> ok ora provo
<sage79> un mio amico ha avviato una live ma ogni comando che da gli dice command not found. come mai? grazie
<nicotano> sage79, saranno comandi di competenza di root
<sage79> fsdisk -l
<sage79> command not found dice
<nicotano> sage79, faglielo dare  con sudo
<sage79> ok
<orsetto> nicotano, io ho un problema ma spero puoi avere un pò di pazienza perchè è complesso spiegarlo. su un vecchio pc avevo un ubuntu 9.04 di cui non ricordavo nemmeno più la password di accesso
<papa> nessuno può darmi una mano?
<nicotano> orsetto, c'è il modo di resettare la password leggi il wiki
<orsetto> nicotano, poi tramite guide sono riuscito a cambiarla e adesso riesco a lavorarci.. ma a metà. Perchè non ricordo assolutamente la password di sblocco del portachiavi gnome. ho cercato su internet diverse guide su come fare a sbloccarlo o a resettarlo ma senza successo
<nicotano> !password | orsetto
<ubot-it> orsetto: Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<orsetto> nicotano, non avevo finito :) ti avevo detto che avresti avuto bisogno di un pò di pazienza :)
<orsetto> nicotano, questa è la pass di sistema.. a me serve quella per sbloccare il portachiavi
<giordano> spero che funzioni, a dopo.
<orsetto> ho scritto male.. questa è la guida per recuperare la password di login del sistema
<orsetto> a me serve quella per sbloccare il portachiavi
<K99Brain> orsetto, avvia seahorse
<nicotano> orsetto, vedi qui c'è scritto risolto http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,383506.0.html
<orsetto> che non ricordo proprio più.. eppure ho riprovato con tutte le parole chiave che utilizzavo all'epoca dell'installazione
<K99Brain> orsetto, a no, avevo capito male il problema
<welsh_> Ho aperto il terminale e non mi fa dare comandi e neanche visulizza il nome utente. Qualsiasi cosa digiti non funziona. Ho provato a rimuovere il terminale con il software center e poi reistallarlo, ma non è cambiato nulla. Aggiungo che la stessa cosa succede dando ctrl-alt-f2...
<welsh_> ho anche installato tramite software center terminator, ma ovviamente succede la stessa cosa...Aspetto silenzioso e fiducioso..:)
<orsetto> nicotano, grazie ora vedo
<nicotano> orsetto, altrimenti crea un nuoovo utente e abbandona il vecchio
<giordano> sono ritornato, ma il problema non è stato risolto fa tutto come prima
<[1]ichi> buonsalve
<[1]ichi> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giordano> problema clicco sulle cartelle di risorse anziché partire nautilus si avvia kaffeine. cosa è successo?
<sage79> questo mio amico dice che ha un errore in cui compare la parola  initramfs... che posso dirgli dif are?
<OverMe> di segnarsi anche cosa compare dopo
<roby> qualcuno sa come fare partire il servizio di autenticazione in un pc con lxde?. cioè 2 pc in rete, quello con ubuntu se avvio qualunque sessione stampa, ma se avvio la sessione con lxde non si autentica e quindi non stampa, che fare ?
<andrea9999> ciao  a tutti
<andrea9999> vi sottopongo il mio problema
<andrea9999> ho una scheda madre con due schede video
<andrea9999> una mi si è rotta
<andrea9999> posso mettere una seconda scheda video diversa dalla prima?
<andrea9999> poi qlcn m puoi likare la chat x scherzzare?
<andrea9999> dove si dicono tnt parolaccie :P
<OverMe> !chat | andrea9999
<ubot-it> andrea9999: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jack____> ciao a tutti
<jack____> ?
<jack____> c'è qualche comando nel terminale per poter aprire una cartella a finestra
<OverMe> jack____, nautilus /percorso/della/cartella
<utopia> gksu nautilus
<OverMe> utopia, se non servono i permessi di root non serve gksu
<utopia> a ok me lo hanno detto oggi infatti
<jack____> grazie gentilissimi
<jack____> per aprire invece un programma col suo programma predefinito
<jack____> uso see
<jack____> ?
<jack____> esiste qualche altro comando?
<FloodBotIt1> jack____: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jack____> magari migliore
<utopia> non era cd?
<OverMe> jack____, gnome-open file
<jack____> cd io lo uso per cambiare directory, funziona anche per aprire file?
<utopia> non lo so
<utopia> non credo
<utopia> sh per installare file
<OverMe> utopia, ma stai sparando roba a caso?
<utopia> forse nano
<OverMe> jack____, cosa vuoi fare di preciso? aprire un file per leggerne il contenuto o aprire un file con il programma associato per aprirlo?
<jack____> per leggerne il contenuto inserisco gedit prima del file
<utopia> si gedit
<frank29> Cosa sono i gwibber service?
<utopia> lo usato per cambiare codice a dei file
<OverMe> jack____, allora come ti ho detto prima
<OverMe> usa gnome-open e ti apre il programma predefinito per qeul file
<frank29_> ho 9 processi "gwibber service", di cui 5 in esecuzione stanno usando il 96% della CPU e gli altri 4 sono sleeping
<OverMe> frank29_, gwibber è il programma per il social-network
<frank29> verrà immediatamente disinstallato allora :D
<giordano> il problema l'ho risolto disistallando kaffeine ora se ricopio i file cancellati ubuntu ritorna con le impostazioni iniziali?
<sage79> salve. come svuoto il cestino di root?
<K99Brain> sage79, sudo rm -r /root/.local/share/Trash/*
<Shin3> f no?
<K99Brain> sage79, ma in generale quel cestino dovrebbe sempre essere vuoto, se lo hai usato vuol dire che hai usato root un pochino troppo
<Shin3> sta diventando un chant ipv6 a quanto pare
<Shin3> K99Brain, è ito p meglio pingato
<K99Brain> Shin3, si, cisto
<K99Brain> visto*
<Shin3> e lo so che ci stai
<Shin3> va beh posso alla chat va
<Shin3> illupo è un po indeciso sul da farsi
<OverMe> illupo, entri o esci?
<Shin3> illupo, deciditi no?
<illupo> entro dentrp e vengo
<Shin3> basta che pulisci
<dino__> ciao chi puo darmi una mano?
<OverMe> !chiedi | dino__
<ubot-it> dino__: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cat_> sono daccordo
<dino__> ok ragazzi ho un problema con amsm stranamente non mi compare l icona della mia cam e non mi permette di inviare l'immagine come mai?
<jester-> dino__: è noto che la videochat non funza
<e-DIO-t> jester-: e come faccio a far le videochiamate gnudo con amiche dalla dubbia moralita'? Skype?
<jester-> e-DIO-t: yesss skype funza
<e-DIO-t> oppimo :D
<jester-> sempre che la cam funzi con skype
<roby> ciao a tutti, vado via
<nicotano> buonasera
<Nemo74> Ciao a tutti
<Nemo74> ciao, qualcuno mi può aiutare con l'installazione di ubuntu 10.10
 * alessiofachechi saluta e se ne va!! :D
<enzotib> !installazione | Nemo74
<ubot-it> Nemo74: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<Nemo74> Grazie, il problema è che mi si blocca l'installazione a 3/4 praticamente durante la richiesta dell info personali non si abilità il tasto avanti
<enzotib> Nemo74: potrebbe essere il cd con qualche difetto?
<Nemo74> enzotib: non penso in liveCD funziona perfettamente, lo uso in questo momento
<enzotib> Nemo74, non è detto, magari durante l'installazione va a leggere dei files che nell'uso normale non legge
<enzotib> Nemo74, il controllo dell'md5 è la via
<enzotib> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Nemo74> enzotib: provo subito
<Nemo74> enzotib: è giusto il comando "md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -v 'OK$'"? quanto ci mette + o -
<enzotib> qualche minuto, non di più
<Nemo74> enzotib: finito non mi dà nessun messaggio  quindi dovrebbe essere giusto l'md5
<enzotib> Nemo74, io però farei anche "md5sum /dev/cdrom"
<enzotib> da confrontare con il corrispondente in http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum
<Nemo74> enzotib: qualcosa si è mosso adesso l'installazione segnala "Aggiornamento dell'ora dal server NTP" però mi sembra eterna questa installazione
<Nemo74> enzotib: Lanciato md5sum /dev/cdrom
<Nemo74> ubot-it: grazie per il link
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nemo74> enzotib: grazie
<giordano> non mi funziona più la scheda audio
<utopia> che scheda hai?
<giordano> come faccio a vedere?
<giordano> risolto grazie a tutti
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<utopia> vanno bene?
<nicotano> 'sera
<mlazzari2> sera
<TheBestNeo> ciao a tutti, non riesco a usare ocrfeeder, devo trasformare dei file tif in odt con testi matematici
<giako> ciao
<giako> Ho disinstallato pulseaudio per far funzionare alcuni programmi, spuntando rimuovi completamente dal gestore pacchetti. Tutto funziona ma non ho più il controllo volume sulla barra. Cosa potrei iinstallare per avere un controllo volume per alsa simile a quello di pulse? grazie
<giako> Nessuno?
<giako> Ciao. Ho disinstallato pulseaudio per far funzionare alcuni programmi, spuntando rimuovi completamente dal gestore pacchetti. Tutto funziona ma non ho più il controllo volume sulla barra. Cosa potrei iinstallare per avere un controllo volume per alsa sulla barra simile a quello di pulse? grazie
<bl4de> ola!
<bl4de> ragazzi, mi aiutate a far funzionare una tavoletta grafica Trust 200 V2?
<bl4de> premetto che ho già seguito le istruzioni del wiki
<bl4de> mi funziona a metà
<bl4de> in pratica il cursore mi si sposta solo quando "clicco" (premo la penna sulla tavoletta)
<bl4de> nessuno?
<bl4de> proprio niente?
<giako> tutti a cena... :)
<giako> bl4de io ho una tavoletta trust installata, se vuoi ti passo i link delle guide che ho seguito...
<giako> ciao K99Brain, aspettavo proprio te... :)
<giako> K99Brain ti ricordi ieri abbiamo disinstallato pulse....?
<bl4de> giako, si, ti ringrazio :)
<bl4de> giako, su che ubuntu?
<K99Brain> giako, si
<giako> K99Brain beh, non ho più il controllo volume sulla barra, non che sia una grande mancanza, ma aprire alsamixer tutte le volte per abbassare il volume scossia un pò...
<giako> scoccia*
<bl4de> giako, in pratica il driver a me funziona, è solo che mi si sposta il cursore solo quando tocco la tablet con la penna...moh...
<giako> bl4de lo so, lo faeceva anche a me...
<bl4de> inoltre non funzionano i tasti...
<K99Brain> giako, ma l'icona del volume la hai?
<giako> bl4de si tratta di scrivere il giusto modello della tavoletta nel giusto file di configurazione....
<bl4de> capito
<giako> K99Brain no, sparita dalla barra...tra l'altro se vado in sistema > preferenze > audio non apre nulla... per ora sto usando alsamixer per regolare il volume master...
<giako> bl4de 2 secondi e ti passo i link....
<bl4de> giako, ok, grazie
<bl4de> giako, che tablet hai?
<K99Brain> giako, prova ad avviare da terminale gnome-volume-control
<giako> K99Brain ** (gnome-volume-control:19012): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...
<giako> K99Brain me lo dice due volte e poi mi apre una finestra che dice: "attesa una risposta dal sistema audio".... fra l'altro e loa stessa finestra che mi mostra quando vao in sistema > preferenze > audio...
<utopia> domanda : uso paltalk con wine , spesso mi capita che quando entro in qualche stanza mi si chiude il programma, da cosa può dipendere? ...ha senso se su wine eseguo i driver della scheda di rete?
<OverMe> utopia, con wine non hai la certezza che il programma funzioni correttamente, probabilmente non ci puoi fare niente. per i driver di rete no, non ha senso
<giako> K99Brain tieni presente che per disinstallare pulseaudio ho spuntato rimuovi completamente nel gestore pacchetti....
<K99Brain> giako, si si, ma non trovo in gnome dove è che si sceglie il backend
<K99Brain> uhm
<giako> K99Brain al limite potrebbe essere buono anche degli shortcut da inserire sui tasti [volume+] e [volume-] della tastiera...prima con pulse funzionavano, ora no...nelle scorciatoie da tastiera sono ora impostati i codici: [XF86AudioLowerVolume] e [XF86AudioRaiseVolume]
<K99Brain> giako, in sistema > preferenze > audio dopo l'attesa cosa succede?
<K99Brain> pronta la cena
<K99Brain> a dopo
<giako> ok, a dopo
<utopia> domanda ho una sb x-fi con frontalino per la mia chitarra, se installo i driver della scheda su virtual machine con xp, funzioneranno le entrate??? in ubuntu nn le riconosce..
<metis> buona sera... una domanda facile su Vbox: che scheda di rete inserire se voglio creare un server Web visibile dall'esterno? e dal pc Host?
<metis> c'è nessuno?
<Synaptic> come mai tutte le volte che riavvio il pc se voglio ascoltare musica con qualche mio lettore tipo vlc devo fare sto comando: sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<Synaptic> è normale?
<luke_> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<giako> K99Brain io ci sono
<giako> K99Brain mi chiedevi cosa fa sistema > preferenze > audio
<Miller_> ho installato emule con wine . come faccioi a trasferire  file skarikato da emule sulla scrivania ubuntu?
<Miller_> faccio*
<Alex99> ciao, in win xp le applicazioni aperte sono in basso nella barra. ora dopo aver impostato qualcosa su ubuntu non le vedo più e quindi devo riaprirle ogni volta...grazie
<Miller_> ho installato emule con wine . come faccio a trasferire  1 file skarikato da emule sulla scrivania ubuntu?
<giako> K99Brain quando puoi io ci sono...
<giako> Miller_ se installi la versione di emule per Ubuntu hai risolto tutti i problemi
<Miller_> giako nn ho risolto tutti i problemi perche non sono riuscito ad aprire le porte
<Miller_> giako: come faccio a trasferire file da emule_wine alla scrivania
<giako> Miller_ installa gufw (interfaccia grafica per gestire iptables, il firewall interno di ubuntu) per gestire le porte e crea 2 regole per aprire le porte di emule
<Miller_> giako quello posso farlo dopo ma ora mi serve poter trasferire 1 file skarikato da emule wine sulla scrivania
<giako> Miller_ si, ma perchè non vuoi installare la versione nativa per ubuntu? ti piace complicarti la vita con wine???
<Miller_> giako dopo ke mi hai detto come poter trasferire il file da emulewine alla scrivania ubuntu ... lo faccio promesso
<Miller_> giako ora mi serve quel file . come faccio a trasferirlo?
<giako> Miller_ io non faccio parte dell'assistenza, ti rispondo per cortesia. Questo canale di assistenza per ubuntu, fornisce assistenza solo a programmi ufficiali inclusi nella distribuzione ( emule non è compreso), io ho poca esperienza con wine ma se googoli un pò trovi qualcosa
<Miller_> giako mi linki la guida wine ufficiale? pls
<giako> Miller_ !wine
<giako> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<OverMe> probabilmente il tutto sarà sotto .wine/drive_c/eMule/ etc etc
<OverMe> anzi .wine/drive_c/Programmi/eMule/
<K99Brain> usare emule in wine è una idea piuttost malsana
<K99Brain> Miller_, usa amule
<K99Brain> e basta
<K99Brain> !amule
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule - vedi anche la voce !adunanza
<K99Brain> giako, rieccomi
<giako> K99Brain oh, ciao
<K99Brain> giako, ora guardo se trovo qualcosa al tuo riguardo
<giako> K99Brain ok
<K99Brain> OverMe, tu sai nulla dellla volume applet se uno disinstalla pulse?
<OverMe> K99Brain, nain, mai disinstallato pulse
<Miller_> OverMe: dove trovo wine? clickando risorse... e poi?
<OverMe> nella tua home
<giako> Miller_ nella tua home
<OverMe> premi control+h per visualizzare i file nascosti
<Miller_> OverMe: clickando risorse > home nn trovo wine? dove trovo wine? / drive c ecc.
<OverMe> premi control+h per visualizzare i file nascosti
<Miller_> OverMe: clickando risorse > home nn trovo wine. dove trovo wine? / drive c ecc.
<OverMe> premi control+h per visualizzare i file nascosti
<blusky> info su avvio in tri boot
<gigirock> come si fa un lanciatore che lancia come root ?
<Miller_> ok grz a tutti
<Miller_> funziona
<OverMe> si, ora leva quella porcheria e metti amule senza wine
<blusky> ho 3 so ....maverik + xp +debian vorrei cambiare l'ordine di avvio ..
<giako> ahahha
<Miller_> purtroppo nn ero riuscito ad aprire le porte con Amule ecco xké ho 'dovuto' usare emule_wine . purtroppo, nn sono molto pratico d Ubuntu perché è la prima volta che lo uso
<OverMe> le porte non vanno aperte da ubuntu
<OverMe> e vanno aperte anche per emule
<Miller_> purtroppo, ora nn avevo molto tempo per ri...fare Amule... comunque, quando lo farò, v chiederò aiuto
<OverMe> super
<Miller_> OverMe: le porte nel router le avevo già impostate ma kad nn riusciva a connettersi il che significa ke dovevo impostarlo anche nel firewall di ubuntu ma nn sapendo come fare...
<giako> Miller_ installa gufw ci sono le regole prefabbricate per emule
<Miller_> giako dove trovo gufw ? su ubuntu sw center?
<giako> yes
<Miller_> ok grz c provo
<OverMe> Miller_, ubuntu di default non ha firewall da impostare
<Miller_> OverMe: però evidentem chiudeva la porta udp altrimenti perché si connetteva solo ed2k con tcp?
<OverMe> forse perché le porte che avevi aperto non erano le stesse?
<OverMe> o non avevi messo ip statico?
<Miller_> OverMe: ho controllato . erano le stesse... quelle impostate nel router e quelle presenti su emule
<Miller_> Amule sorry
<OverMe> blusky, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<OverMe> blusky, cerchi GRUB_DEFAULT=0 e lo cambi con il numero della "voce" che vuoi che parta per prima
<Alex99_> ciao, ho perso la barra degli strumenti, come faccio?
<klikk> salve qualcuno ha mai installato su ubuntu flash cs5
<blusky> OverMe ty
<K99Brain> giako, è un pochino rischioso.. però dai una occhiata qui: https://launchpad.net/~dtl131/+archive/ppa
<K99Brain> giako, è un repo ppa
<OverMe> Alex99_, quale sarebbe la bara degli strumenti?
<giako> K99Brain do un'occhiata
<Miller_> OverMe: x quanto riguarda impostare ip statico probabile perche non so farlo con ubuntu . lo sapevo fare con windows
<Alex99_> quella in basso, prima avevo l'elenco dei programmi aperti...ora non c'è più e devo aprirli ogni volta
<OverMe> Alex99_, immagino sia il selettore delle finestre
<K99Brain> giako, lo aggiungi e aggiorni
<OverMe> tasto destro sul pannello -> aggiungi -> selettore finestre
<Alex99_> non so che impostazioni ho inserito...mi son diverito qualche giorno fa ad impostare parametri...
<Miller_> OverMe: cmq quando re installerò Amule t kiederò aiuto . sperando d trovarti . grz
<K99Brain> giako, se qualcosa va storto togli il ppa e poi in qualche modo vediamo di rimettere i pacchetti a posto
<OverMe> Miller_, sempre qua sono
<Miller_> OverMe: QUASI sempre ;)
<Alex99_> si ho fattoproprio cosi e ho inserito una serie di prgrammi. però ho perso l'elenco
<OverMe> vero, la notte ogni tanto no
<klikk> qualche idea ..
<Miller_> OverMe: ;)
<OverMe> klikk, controlla sul sito di wine se qualcuno l'ha fatto
<OverMe> Alex99_, ma adesso ti manca tutto il pannello inferiore o ti manca solo la lista delle finestre?
<blusky> OverMe ti pasto questo puoi verificare ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/536065/
<Alex99_> no ora mi manca tutto.
<klikk> ok grazie anche se cercavo un'esperienza diretta stò incontrado problemi
<giako> K99Brain ok provo, vanno bene anche per 64?
<Alex99_> ho appena fatto come mi hai suggerito sul pannello superiore e le vedo...però quello inferiore...c'è più!!
<OverMe> Alex99_, almeno quello superiore ce l'hai?
<Alex99_> si quello sup. si
<OverMe> Alex99_, ok allora tasto destro sul pannello superiore->nuovo pannello (o qualcosa di simile)
<K99Brain> giako, immagino di si
<OverMe> Alex99_, trovato?
<Alex99_> sto provando
<gHost_> ciao a tutti
<OverMe> Alex99_, intanto leva il selettore di finestre dal pannello in alto che spacca solo i maroni
<gHost_> dove trovo la cartella di kopete dove è memorizzata la cronologia dei messaggi?
<Alex99_> trovato. grazie. molto gentile.
<gHost_> dal programma non riesco a trovare la voce per eliminarla
<giako> K99Brain fatto, suppongo devo riavviare per vedere le modifiche...
<Alex99_> bene grazie. l'ho tolta. ora vedo cosa posso aggiungere di utile
<OverMe> gHost_, vai nella home e premi control+h. guarda se c'è una directory .kopete o .config/kopete e cerca la dentro
<gHost_> OverMe di cartelle nascoste nella home non ne ho,ho già guardato
<Alex99_> ciao, grazie.
<OverMe> gHost_, di cartelle nascoste nella home ne hai de certo, e neanche poche. in .config hai guardato?
<OverMe> Alex99_, ciao
<gHost_> OverMe certo che ne ho di cartelle,non ne ho trovete riferite a Kopete
<OverMe> gHost_, in .kde hai guardato?
<gHost_> OverMe penso di averla trovata .kde/share/apps/kopete/logs, potreb
<gHost_> giusto?
<OverMe> si mi pare plausibile
<gHost_> OverMe grazie per la dritta
<giako> K99Brain sembra funzionare, tasti multimediali compresi. Grazie per il tuo aiuto e soprattutto per la tua pazienza.
<gHost_> OverMe sono file .xml che una volta aperti mostrano le discussioni fatte in chat
<gHost_> OverMe grazie di nuovo
<giako> K99Brain Vado. Grazie ancora e buona serata :)
<supersavio> sera a tutti
<salvatore> buona sera a tutti ...
<supersavio> qualcuno conosce un programma sotto linux per catturare la screen di un intero sito
<supersavio> ?
<supersavio> cioè anche se il sito lo visualizzo a metà ( per via di risoluzioni ecc ) quindi con lo scrolling...dovrei fare una print screen dell'intera pagina
<K99Brain> supersavio, wget con alcune opzioni lo fa, mi pare
<K99Brain> ma non ricordo quali
<K99Brain> supersavio, cerca nel man
<supersavio> K99Brain, grazie ora cerco un pò...
<Pearl84> salve a tutti
<enzo_ch> sera a tutti
<Pearl84> sera
<marcotux> sera
<Pearl84> sera
<marcotux> ho una domanda riguardo la 10.04 server
<Pearl84> prova a farla, forse qualcuno online che ti risponde c'è
<marcotux> ok
<Pearl84> io non ne so molto
<marcotux> allora, vorrei eliminare un po di kernel vecchi da grub, essenzialmente lasciare solo l'ultimo aggiornamento
<enzo_ch> come faccio a vedere i canali su questo server ?Kubuntu irc ?
<marcotux> più che altro viene spontanea un altra domanda, ma è sensato eliminarli? non è che magari poi mi tornano utili.... comunque è per uso casalingo...
<katane> marcotux: conviene lasciare due kernel
<katane> quello in uso ed il precedente
<marcotux> katane, ecco infatti almeno 2 si, ma ora ne ho 4 forse
<marcotux> non è che mi da proprio fastidio, ma vorrei tenere più ordine
<marcotux> comunque, come posso eliminare quelli più vecchi?
<marcotux> con update-grub immagino crea il menu con tutto quello che trova, esatto?
<Pearl84> secondo voi, qual'è il modo migliore o meno dispendioso per usare Photoshop da Ubuntu?
<marcotux> Pearl84, è da un po che non seguo, ma wine?
<Pearl84> wine mi esegue Photoshop o devo mettere una macchina virtuale?
<marcotux> poi altra cosa, indispensabile? con gimp non ti va bene?
<marcotux> comunque no
#ubuntu-it 2010-11-25
<marcotux> che io sappia sono un set di api, che virtualizza windows, ma non serve una macchina virtuale
<Pearl84> Gimp mi va bene, tuttavia per lavoro mi vengono spesso passati dei file con estensione PSD che purtroppo Gimp non edita
<marcotux> ecco infatti, era questo che volevo sapere
<marcotux> capisco, io faccio web design con flash, e uso mac per lavoro, linux per tutto il resto praticamente
<Pearl84> io ho un portatile datato e attualmente ci gira Windows ma mi rendo conto che ha il suo peso. Siccome non posso permettermi una nuova macchina in questo momento, volevo considerare Ubuntu. Principalmente faccio il programmatore, quindi grosse esigenze non ne ho
<marcotux> invece, un altra strada che potresti provare, ma non ricordo i nomi, so che esistono dei software commerciali fatti proprio per usare programmi windows... a
<Pearl84> tuttavia ho questo fastidio del psd
<marcotux> ma quale photoshop comunque? la cs5?
<Pearl84> no
<Pearl84> ora ho la cs3
<Pearl84> cs4
<Pearl84> ma una qualsiasi va bene
<marcotux> si comunque anche io ora ho cs3 e cs4, la cs5 aimè non posso
<marcotux> xkè ho ancora il vecchio powerpc
<marcotux> comunque, cs3 già ottima tralaltro
<Pearl84> per quello che serve a me è più che sufficente
<marcotux> idem, discorso invece a parte per me con flash.... ovviamente cerco di usare le più recenti
<marcotux> minimo cs4
<Pearl84> io ultimamente sto realizzando grafiche interattive con Open Laszlo
<marcotux> ne ho sentito parlare sembra interessante
<Pearl84> che alla fine tira fuoei un swf
<Pearl84> insomma vorrei togliermi Windows di torno :D
<Pearl84> devo vedere nel forum di Ubuntu, sicuramente parlano di Photoshop e emulazione
<marcotux> si capisco... già con mac si sta meglio, poi anche mac ha i suoi difetti, ma almeno non è una schifezza al 100%
<marcotux> si sicuro
<Pearl84> diciamo che i Mac mi piacciono
<katane> marcotux: per eliminare i kernel vecchi apri synaptic e cerca linux-image
<Pearl84> però ultimamente Steve Jobs sta obbligando troppo le persone a fare quello che vuole lui, come vuole lui
<marcotux> katane, sono sulla server
<marcotux> comunque un apt-get remove quindi?
<katane> si
<katane> grub si aggiorna in automatico
<marcotux> ok perfetto, quindi basta prestare attenzione a quale togliere
<katane> lascia quello in uso ed il precedente (per sicurezza)
<marcotux> si infatti, così mi piace
<K99Brain> !chat | Pearl84
<ubot-it> Pearl84: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Pearl84> pardom
<goldrake> nano nano
<opale> ciao
<goldrake> nano nano
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<opale> glpiana, approposito di lubuntu e xubuntu che ieri mi hai consigliato per accelerare il netbook....
<opale> glpiana, ho letto quello che scrivevano e non mi è piaciuto
<opale> glpiana, ho preferito mantenere ubu 10.04 così comè
<glpiana> opale, cosa hai letto di tanto orribile?
<opale> glpiana, no di orribile no, ma apparte la lentezza ubuntu si è calzato a pennello sul netbook senza il minimo problema
<glpiana> opale, oki, ma che hai letto?
<opale> glpiana, ho letto di problemi con scheda audio, e la scheda wifi
<opale> glpiana, shark che non andava a dovere
<glpiana> opale, beh, mi pare difficile che lubuntu possa avere problemi con l'hardware quando ubuntu non ne ha. sono la stessa cosa
<opale> glpiana, io ho solo letto quello che hanno scritto
<glpiana> opale, io ti ho solo esposto  la mia opinione al riguardo ;)
<opale> glpiana, il mio piccolo netbook è più importante del pc da casa
<massimo18> O_O
<opale> glpiana, con quel gioiellino posso connettermi dove mi pare e sparisce dentro la borsa
<glpiana> opale, sì, ho una mezza diea di cosa sia un netbook
<opale> glpiana, il voler renderlo un po più veloce era solo un vezzo
<glpiana> opale, ok, come preferisci. ma lubuntu è ubuntu. l'unica differenza è òlìinterfaccia grafica. il kernel è il medesimo e come tale regge lo stesso hardware
<glpiana> opale, francamente, chi ha scritto che lubutnu può avere con hardware problemi che ubuntu non ha è una stupidata
<opale> glpiana, posso dedurre quindi che le recensioni erano dei soliti winzozzari?
<glpiana> opale, e che ne so io dove hai letto sta roba? :D
<glpiana> opale, io ti sto dicendo come stanno le cose
<opale> glpiana, sul fatto che tu stia dicendo il vero non c'è dubbio. Sul fatto che poi ho controllato i vari test con altri netbook, conferma che il mio era solo un vezzo.
<glpiana> opale, :)
<opale> glpiana, mi consigli un programma archivi per i rar.
<goldrake> opale: rar?
<goldrake> !info rar
<ubot-it> rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.b2-1 (lucid), package size 542 kB, installed size 1164 kB
<glpiana> opale, unrar
<glpiana> opale, unrar è meglio. è non free
<glpiana> !info unrar
<ubot-it> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.3-1 (lucid), package size 100 kB, installed size 248 kB
<goldrake> glpiana: unrar è per unrarizzare, rar è per rarizzare
<goldrake> lol
<glpiana> goldrake, no
<kingr4t> qualcuno sta usando ubuntu 11.04?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | kingr4t
<ubot-it> kingr4t: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<glpiana> !alpha | kingr4t
<ubot-it> kingr4t: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<OverMe> c-c-c-combo
<glpiana> lol
<kingr4t> ma chi ha detto che ho problemi?
<glpiana> -.-
<kingr4t> volevo chiedere se sftp non andava a tutti oppure era un mio problema di configurazione
<glpiana> kingr4t, leggi per intero il messaggio di ubot-it
<mauro_> ciao sono mauro mi aiutate^?
<OverMe> se non ti fossi fermato alla prima parte avresti letto anche: Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<glpiana> mauro_, esponi il probelma chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<kingr4t> oddio ma come siete acidi
<mauro_> grazie ci provo subito
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> kingr4t, c'è un canale dedicato alle versioni in via di sviluppo. ti spiace così tanto utilizzare quello?
<kingr4t> si ciao
<glpiana> ciao
<OverMe> it's time to z0mg
<mauro_> durante  lisatallazione mi chiede punto di mount che devo mettere, grazie
<OverMe> mauro_, se hai intenzione di fare una partizione per tutto, devi mettere /
<mauro_> no ,no ho xp istallato
<OverMe> mauro_, ah vuoi mettere solo ubuntu sul pc?
<mauro_> ho una partizione
<OverMe> * sgrat sgrat *
<OverMe> allora ricominciamo
<OverMe> cosa hai adesso sul pc?
<mauro_> scusami se nn mi spiego bene e la premura
<mauro_> ho istallato xp su meta disco
<OverMe> no problem, basta capirsi :)
<OverMe> ok
<OverMe> quando vai a installare ubuntu gli dici di metterlo sull'altra metà e come punto di punt gli dai /
<mauro_> ok fatto altra question area di swap
<Odo> Giorno
<mauro_> abbandonato al mio destino.......
<OverMe> mauro_, ?
<glpiana> mauro_, se durante l'installazione dici al sistema di arrangiarsi da solo per le partizioni, te la crea direttamente, senza porti questioni
<mauro_> si , mi da un avviso che nn ho selez nessuna partz per essre usa ta come area di swap
<glpiana> mauro_, un passo indietro. quando arrivi alla sezione relativa al disco che opzione scegli?
<mauro_> 0k area di swap quanti mega^?
<glpiana> mauro_, quanta ram hai?
<mauro_> 1 gb
<glpiana> mauro_, hai intenzione di usare ibernazioni e sospenzioni?
<mauro_> va nono so cosa siano cmq noooooooooooo
<glpiana> mauro_, allora fai 1 giga
<mauro_> okei allora esattamenta quanto la ram^?
<glpiana> mauro_, ma sì, all'incirca
<mauro_> ok gentilissimo
<mauro_> ormai avevo messo 100mb posso cambiarla dopo^?
<glpiana> mauro_, ti consiglio di farlo ora se vuoi cambiarla
<mauro_> ma listallazione e partia gia da un po
<glpiana> mauro_, ah ecco
<glpiana> mauro_, allora fai così. provalo e vedi che consumo di ram hai tramite il monitor di sistema
<mauro_> ottimo!!!!
<glpiana> mauro_, se vedi che non la usi comunque tutta fregatene, altrimenti se la vedi già pienotta, ripeti l'installazione o ridimensiona da livecd le partizioni. poi dovrai ripristinare grub
<mauro_> ke intenti con ripristinare grub
<glpiana> !grub | mauro_
<ubot-it> mauro_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> mauro_, grub è il boot loader e riconosce i dischi in base a un valore che si chiama uuid. cambiando la dimensione di un apartizione questo valore cambia e quindi grub va adeguato
<mauro_> si e bloccato eda ieri mannaggia
<mauro_> ricomincio tutto da capo
<mauro_> oh 40 gb di spazio nn partizionato
<glpiana> !installazione | mauro_ la guida l'hai guardata?
<ubot-it> mauro_ la guida l'hai guardata?: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<mauro_> in passato nn ho avuto mai problemi con le altre versioni
<glpiana> mauro_, ma se si blocca durante l'installazione controlla la iso che hai scaricato
<glpiana> !md5 | mauro_
<ubot-it> mauro_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<mauro_> si infatti prima il codice nn corrispondeva e ho provato a scaricarlo di nuovo
<mauro_> per favore dove lo trovo il codice md5 etc etc
<glpiana> !release | mauro_
<ubot-it> mauro_: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> mauro_, clicca sulla versione e poi vai in basso, vedrai l'elenco dei file, tra cui md5sum
<mauro_> io lo scaricato da questo sito
<Scall> Come si fa ad aprire una finestra di firefox con un determinato url da terminale?
<Scall> ho fatto "firefox --help" ma non ho capito bene
<glpiana> Scall, firefox www.google.it   ad esempio dovrebbe andare
<Scall> chiedo l'ultimo e poi gli altri me li cerco da solo per non scocciarvi troppo: sempre da terminale come si rinomina un file? so come spostare e rinominare insieme con "mv". ma per rinominare solamente?
<OverMe> sempre mv
<Scall> un esempio? :-)
<OverMe> mv filename altrofilename
<K99Brain> mv nomevecchio nomenuovo
<glpiana> Scall, mv file file_old   rinomina il file file in file_old
<OverMe> te lo "sposta" nella stessa cartella rinominandolo
<andypv71> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<OverMe> chiedi, chi sa ti risponde
<andypv71> ho installato ubuntu su un eeepc 1001ha con 2 giga di memoria ram sapresti dirmi se l'avvio in un minuto circa non è eccessivo ?
<Scall> andypv71: a me sembra molto, poi non so. Io ho installato Ubuntu in un netbook di qualche anno fa con 1,5 di ram e parte in 30 secondi circa. Sul mio fisso sta ancora meno.
<andypv71> quit
<Scall> quit
<asufel> ciao a tutti, volevo chiedervi, ho una distribuzione netbook remix, come faccio a modificare la luminosità dello schermo? grazie 1000 in anticipo
<asufel> c'è nessuno???
<OverMe> asufel, solitamente i netbook hanno i tasti appositi per controllare la lluminosità
<asufel> si ma col netbook remix il tasto fn+la funzione luminosità non mi vanno
<OverMe> asufel, che netbook è?
<asufel> cioè con windows funzionano perchè comunque è implementata la funzione nel software, invece il tasto fn non funge qui sulla distro netbook remix
<asufel> samsung n220
<asufel> OVERME ci sei ancora?
<OverMe> si sto cercando una soluzione
<debianuser> Buongiorno
<debianuser> sono un po' in crisi
<debianuser> Volevo provare Debian così ho messo la .iso su chiavetta con unetbootin, ho installato il sistema, ma non riesco ad installare e/o configurare il grub
<debianuser> penso di averlo installato, ma non riesco a far riconoscere al sistema che ci sono dei sistemi operativi da avviare
<debianuser> ora sono con un livecd di Ubuntu
<debianuser> soluzioni?
<OverMe> debianuser, spiegati meglio, dopo aver installato e riavviato che succede? non compare il grub?
<debianuser> Dunque. Io ho installato il tutto. Quando dovevo installare GRUB o LILO mi si sono presentati problemi, nessuno dei due voleva installarsi. Così ho bootato da Ubuntu e ho dato un install grub seguendo alcuni comandi trovati online. Al riavvio mi appare una sorta di riga di comando di grub dove penso di dover dire "manualmente" quale kernel avviare. Ora sono con un livecd di Ubuntu e sto cercando di capire come modificare i files
<debianuser> avviare debian
<massimo18> debianuser: ma vuoi aiuto per debian o per ubuntu?
<OverMe> debianuser, ma questo è il canale per ubuntu, perché chiedi aiuto per debian?
<massimo18> eh
<debianuser> sinceramente? Perché non trovavo il canale italiano di Debian :P
<debianuser> Quindi ho pensato che forse avrei trovato qui qualcuno che potesse aiutarmi a risolvere il tutto
<massimo18> !chat | debianuser prova nel canale di chat
<ubot-it> debianuser prova nel canale di chat: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<debianuser> ho trovato solo ora un bel debian-it, vediamo se funziona
<debianuser> grazie comunque ;)
<OverMe> si è quello
<massimo18> ok
<OverMe> asufel, hai ubuntu 10.10?
<asufel> si overme
<asufel> la netbook remix
<asufel> ho trovato un link
<asufel> http://www.sammynetbook.com/forum/threads/10569-[N120]-How-to-make-brightness-up/down-keys-work-in-Ubuntu-Netbook-Remix-9.04
<OverMe> asufel, l'unica soluzione "facile" che ho trovato comporta l'installazione di pacchetti da ppa, se vuoi rischiare: http://www.sysblog.it/2010/06/15/installare-e-ottimizzare-ubuntu-10-04-su-samsung-n220-atom-n450/
<asufel> non ho capito che succede quando eseguo il comando sudo
<asufel> che si rischia?
<asufel> io come soluzione ho trovato di andare da bios a settare la luminosità al massimo
<asufel> o altrimenti quello che sta scritto nel link che ti ho mandato
<OverMe> asufel, se vuoi solo settarla al massimo senza poi doverla più cambiare va bene anche settarla dal bios
<asufel> infatti
<asufel> invece è comodo poter scegliere quanta luminosità avere
<asufel> hai letto quello che sta scritto nel link che ti ho mandato?
<OverMe> asufel, allora prova a seguire la guida che ti ho dato io
<frank29> Come posso gestire i servizi che si aprono all'avvio? (Continuo ad avere più gwibber-service a 100% di CPU all'avvio nonostante abbia disinstallato tale programma)
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> frank29, guarda su sistema preferenze applicazioni d'avvio
<frank29> glpiana, grazie ma avevo già controllato e mi sembra che non ci sia. Ricontrollando confermo ancora una volta :D
<OverMe> frank29, e se non lo usi, disinstallalo
<OverMe> sudo apt-get purge gwibber-service    (controlla prima cosa si porta dietro)
<frank29> OverMe, il problema è che è disinstallato
<OverMe> frank29, abrai disinstallato gwibber non gwibber-service
<OverMe> *avrai
<glpiana> frank29, dai dpkg -l | grep gwibber e vedi che resta
<frank29> gwibber , gwibber-service libgwibber
<frank29> remove tutti e 3?
<OverMe> frank29, allora mica l'avevi installato :)
<OverMe> comunque si, se non lo usi puoi levare
<OverMe> *disinstallato
<frank29> Tecnicamente l'ho disintallato da Ubuntu Software Center
<frank29> ma a quanto pare lo fa per finta
<OverMe> improbabile
<Andrea7777> ciao a tutti
<Andrea7777> vi sottopngo il mio problema
<frank29> OverMe, Speriamo che ora sia tutto risolto, grazie anche a glpiana!
<Andrea7777> ho appena installato ubuntu
<frank29> alla prossima
<Andrea7777> al riavvio il portatile non è partito +
<glpiana> !enter | Andrea7777
<ubot-it> Andrea7777: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Andrea7777> a ok
<glpiana> Andrea7777, che intendi per non è più partito? non da segno di vita neanche il processore o hai schermata nera?
<Andrea7777> le spie si accendono ma il monitor nn fa vedere + nulla
<Andrea7777> ciao glpiano
<Andrea7777> a*
<glpiana> Andrea7777, all'avvio visualizzi il menu di grub?
<Andrea7777> no no nn si vede + nulla
<Andrea7777> ho collegato un monitor esterno
<glpiana> Andrea7777, fermo
<Andrea7777> ma m fa partire il ripristino di win
<Andrea7777> si
<glpiana> Andrea7777, tu accendi il pc e non visualizzi mai nulla? neanche le schermate di avvio del pc dove fa il controlla ram e dice i tasti da premere per accedere al bios?
<Andrea7777> esatto non vedo nulla sento xò il suono il bip
<Andrea7777> di avvio normale
<glpiana> Andrea7777, il problema non può essere legato a ubuntu. mi sa di problema hardware
<OverMe> pure
<glpiana> Andrea7777, che pc è? netbool, notebook o desktop?
<glpiana> *netbook
<Andrea7777> asus g1s
<Andrea7777> portatile
<Andrea7777> sono in ansia aiutami t prego
<glpiana> Andrea7777, attaccando uno schemro esterno riesci a vedere qualcosa da quel che ho capito. corretto?
<Andrea7777> si si
<glpiana> Andrea7777, ecco, se attacchi lo shcemro vedi il menu di grub all'avvio?
<OverMe> Andrea7777, non è che il tuo netbook ha una combinazione di tasti per disabilitare lo schermo e passare all'esterno?
<OverMe> (il mio ce l'ha)
<Andrea7777> ho collegato un monitor esterno m fa vedere il ripristino di win ma dopo il ripristino e il riavvio ad un certo punto da solo si resetta
<Andrea7777> inoltre nel monitor esterno si vede tutto male come se fosse disturbato
<glpiana> Andrea7777, quindi non visualizzi nessun menu di grub?
<Andrea7777> si ha la combinazione di stasti infatti x usare l'esterno devo usare qsta comminazione
<Andrea7777> no no
<glpiana> Andrea7777, se inserisci il cd di ubutnu, parte ubuntu?
<Andrea7777> io sento il bip iniziale che è normale ma non so cosa succede un po carica l'hd un po si ferma tutto
<Andrea7777> ho provato con il cd a collegare il monitor ma nn si vede nulla
<Andrea7777> come se non legge il segnale
<Andrea7777> non ci capisco nulla ma m sono accorto di un altra cosa il ripristino è del vecchio win e non del win che ho io ...c'entra niente?
<Andrea7777> forse insieme nn si potevano installare?
<Andrea7777> xk m avete detto di si?
<OverMe> ????
<Andrea7777> ke vuol dire????
<OverMe> <Andrea7777> xk m avete detto di si?
<OverMe> chi ti ha detto xosa?
<OverMe> *cosa
<Andrea7777> mi avete detto che ubuntu si puo installare insieme a win in dual boot
<OverMe> infatti si può
<nicotano> Andrea7777, certo che si puo' installare in dual boot
<Andrea7777> a ok
<Andrea7777> allora nn dipende da qsto?
<Andrea7777> ke devo fare sto impazzendo
<OverMe> Andrea7777, il tuo problema non dipende dal sistema operativo, se non vedi niente neanche prima che parta il sistema operativo vuol dire che dipende dal pc
<Andrea7777> ke si è rotto il pc?
<nicotano> Andrea7777, riesci a fare il boot da una chiavetta usb ?
<Andrea7777> non lo so fare
<Andrea7777> e poi nn ho qui una sub
<Andrea7777> usb
<Andrea7777> lo porto dal tecnico?
<nicotano> Andrea7777, hai provato a lanciare il ripristino?
<Andrea7777> ower xk nn parli +?
<OverMe> ower? :O
<massimo18> xk?
<Andrea7777> si si lo faccio si riavvia e poi sempre con schermo nero parte ma nn si vede nulla
<Andrea7777> OverMe scusa
<nicotano> Andrea7777, hai provato a entrare nel bios?
<Andrea7777> no
<Andrea7777> nn ricordo il tasto
<Andrea7777> provo cn del
<Andrea7777> ma nn entra
<Andrea7777> f1 niente
<Andrea7777> nn ricordo il tasto
<nicotano> pigia del ripetutamente o F2
<Andrea7777> si gli f li ho premuti tutti
<Andrea7777> fino a 12
<nicotano> Andrea7777, portalo dal meccanico
<Andrea7777> è asus
<nicotano> avrà una sua officina specializzata :)
<Andrea7777> si si deve spedire
<marcello1> hai provato con esc?
<Andrea7777> l'asus ripara solo tramite spedizione
<Andrea7777> asp ke provo
<glpiana> !chat | Andrea7777
<ubot-it> Andrea7777: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Andrea7777> qsto nn è inerente?
<Andrea7777> ke disgrazia
<Andrea7777> ho tutti i file li
<OverMe> Andrea7777, no, non è un problema di ubuntu
<glpiana> Andrea7777, l'assistenza asus? direi proprio di no. il tasto per entrare nel bios? secondo me neanche quello
<Andrea7777> ql?
<glpiana> !italiano ! Andrea7777
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glpiana> !italiano | Andrea7777
<ubot-it> Andrea7777: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<Andrea7777> riavvio un secondo
<Andrea7777> adesso torno
<OverMe> per forza?
<glpiana> lol
<roxdragon> salve jente
<andrea7777> nicotano sono entrato nel bios
<andrea7777> con il monitor di supporto adesso ke faccio?
<nicotano> andrea7777, quindi il monitor funzia
<andrea7777> insomma fa un sacco di puntini come se l'immagine è disturbata
<OverMe> !chat | andrea7777
<ubot-it> andrea7777: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<andrea7777> il monitor esterno parlo quello del pc nn si vede nulla
<andrea7777> andiamo la
<nicotano> andrea è scassato harware
<andrea7777> vieni dall'altro lato x favore
<roberto_> ciao
<roberto_> ragazzi
<roberto_> ho installato winxp-win7 e ubuntu
<roberto_> però mi vede solo win7 e ubuntu
<roberto_> come posso fare???
<roberto_> aiuto sono disperato!!!
<roberto_> someone help me plz
<kingr4t> lol
<kingr4t> roberto
<kingr4t> non capisco l'utilità del metter tutti i sistemi operativi
<roberto_> ciao
<roberto_> mi servono 3 sistemi operativi
<roberto_> dai per favore potete aiutarmi?
<Y2J> ciao, ho un problema nelle impostazione di emphaty con la chat di facebook, non riesce a connettersi
<roberto_> Ma andate a cagare pezzi di merda!
<roberto_> Fottetevi Mongoloidi
<roberto_> Disadattati del cazzo
<roberto_> Dai cazzo
<roberto_> Aiutatemi
<roberto_> Porco dio
<Y2J> ma ti sei rincoglionito roberto?
<roberto_> Ma che cazzo
<roberto_> si
<roberto_> LOL
<FloodBotIt1> roberto_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Y2J> incivile e maleducato e si vede
<Y2J> ma ce qualche impostazione particolare' perché dice si usare il nome facebook non lo user di login a ma ci provo e ci riporovo e non si collega
<Andrea6666> dovè il genio è andato via?
<Andrea6666> m date il link x la chat x parlare d altro?
<OverMe> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Andrea6666> thx
<puccio> hola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gnubiagio98> ciao
<gigirock> ciaraga...come si fa dalla riga comandi ad estrarre tutti gli attachment della mia mailbox pop3 ?
<gnubiagio98> cosa?
<scandone> Ciao ragazzi , posso chiedervi un' info ?
<gigirock> scandone: non puoi chiedere di poter chiedere
<gigirock> gnubiagio98: dici a me ?
<gnubiagio98> si
<gnubiagio98> non ho capito cosa hai detto
<scandone> Volevo sapere perche' ubuntu 10.10 quando mi monta delle partizioni  me le chiama tutte con lo stesso nome "VOLUME"
<gigirock> gnubiagio98: io ho una mailbox su un server pop3 devo ogni mezz'ora estrarre gli allegati (pdf) dalle email....da uno script automaticamente
<gnubiagio98> e vuoi capire come farlo partire automaticamente?
<gigirock> gnubiagio98: devo anche capire quale comando usare....
<gnubiagio98> ma lo script e' in una directory?
<scandone> QUALCUNO MI PUO' AIUTARE ?
<scandone> scusate per le maiuscole
<gnubiagio98> <scandone> prova a rinominarle con gparted
<gnubiagio98> sudo apt-get install gparted
<gnubiagio98> da terminale
<scandone> c'e' anche via interfaccia grafica gparted
<gnubiagio98> si
<gnubiagio98> sudo apt-get install gparted e' l'installer da terminale
<scandone> e per farle montare in automatico all' avvio del sistema ?
<gnubiagio98> montale adesso
<gnubiagio98> e dopo rimangono montate
<OverMe> -.-
<gnubiagio98> si montano sempre da gparted
<OverMe> !fstab | scandone
<ubot-it> scandone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<gnubiagio98> ciao | OverMe
<gnubiagio98> io adesso devo andare
<scandone> Ragazzi, quando le monto compaiono le icone sul desktop, si puo' fare in modo che non compaiano ?
<enzotib> scandone, montandole _non_ sotto /media
<sage79> salve. come posso riconfiguare lo schermo?
<vascoblu> ciao a tutti
<vascoblu> perchè rc.local non mi avvia i programmi?ubuntu server 10.10
<OverMe> vascoblu, cosa ci hai esso dentro?
<OverMe> *messo
<vascoblu> OverMe: qualsiasi programma. tipo openvpn
<OverMe> vascoblu, si ma come l'hai inseriti
<OverMe> metti sul paste il file
<OverMe> !paste | vascoblu
<ubot-it> vascoblu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vascoblu> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/536345/
<OverMe> vascoblu, mettici il path completo dell'eseguibile
<OverMe> poi rimetti l'exit 0 che c'è alla fine
<OverMe> *c'era
<vascoblu> OverMe: errore mio nel paste l'exit 0 c'è...anche mettendo path completo non funziona! :-(
<glpiana> ola
<OverMe> vascoblu, mi sembra molto strano, rc.local ha il permesso di esecuzione?
<vascoblu> OverMe: come controllo?
<OverMe> vascoblu, ls -al /etc/rc.local
<vascoblu> OverMe: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 357 2010-11-25 16:18 /etc/rc.local
<OverMe> si ce l'ha
<OverMe> vascoblu, il path come l'hai messo?
<OverMe> /usr/sbin/openvpn ?
 * alessiofachechi saluta il chan!
<gnubiagio98> ho avuto un problema con kde di recente (sto usando gnome in questo momento)
<OverMe> interessante
<gnubiagio98> allora, cerchero' di spiegare i particolari
<vascoblu> OverMe: si! :-(
<OverMe> vascoblu, lo stesso comando se dato dal terminale funziona?
<gnubiagio98> io ho installato il pacchetto kde-plasma-desktop (su netbook, perche' la plasma netbook non mi piace, per non dire parole pesanti)
<vascoblu> OverMe: sì, mettendo sudo
<gnubiagio98> pero' quel pacchetto kde non funziona (il kdm era UGUALE a gnome)
<gnubiagio98> io so che bisogna installare il pacchetto kubuntu-desktop
<gnubiagio98> ma assomiglia alla plasma netbook
<gnubiagio98> so che devo configurarlo e fare in modo di mettere la versione desktop
<gnubiagio98> ma uso la versione inglese (e non ci capisco piu' di tanto)
<OverMe> l'aspetto va impostato, di default ti mette "la plasma" netbook perché vede che ahi un netbook
<OverMe> vai nelle impostaioni e lo cambi
<gnubiagio98> non so bene l'inglese
<OverMe> installa la lingua
<gnubiagio98> e non ci capisco (quasi) niente
<gnubiagio98> gia' installata
<gnubiagio98> ma non messa come lingua di default
<OverMe> e allora mettila
<gnubiagio98> come si fa?
<OverMe> vascoblu, prova a mettere un comando di "prova" cosi vediamo se con un altro comando funziona
<OverMe> vascoblu, prova a mettere qualcosa tipo echo 'funziona' > /tmp/foo &
<OverMe> e controlla se dopo l'avvio ti compare il file /tmp/foo con 'funziona' dentro
<OverMe> gnubiagio98, non ho kde, ninzò
<glpiana> !ubuntuitaliano | gnubiagio98
<ubot-it> gnubiagio98: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco dei pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano/ElencoPacchetti
<vascoblu> OverMe: ora provo
<gnubiagio98> ho installato i pacchetti che ho trovato nella wiki
<glpiana> gnubiagio98, sulla guida è spiegato cosa fare
<gnubiagio98> si, grazie
<vascoblu> OverMe: non fa nulla!
<OverMe> vascoblu, adesso che hai nel file rc.local?
<vascoblu> OverMe: quello di prima con aggiunta la riga di prova
<vascoblu> alternative a rc.local?
<OverMe> fatti uno script .sh da mettere in /etc/init.d/
<OverMe> e poi da sudo update-rc.d nomescript defaults
<vascoblu> OverMe: devo cercare qulche guida e procedo
<vascoblu> grazie per il tuo aiuto!
<Antonios> ciao a tutti
<Antonios> ho bisogno di aiuto
<Antonios> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<Antonios> ?
<OverMe> chiedi, chi sa ti aiuta
<Antonios> ciao OverMe
<Antonios> allora ho il pc di un mio amico che aveva installato windows xp
<Antonios> adesso sto cercando di installare ubuntu da penna usb
<Antonios> avvio il pc mi fa la schermata dove devo selezionare la lingua
<Antonios_> OverMe: ci sei?
<Antonios_> C'è qualcuno?
<OverMe> ...
<marcotux> sera, come fermo un demone al boot? gw6c mi blocca l'avvio del server
<Averick> scusate quanto tempo impiega ubuntu ad installarsi su netbook?
<Averick> Salve a tutti, volevo sapere quanto tempo impiega ubuntu 10.10 per netbook ad installarsi su pc da penna usb
<Averick> amen
<Averick> non c'è nessuno?
<marcotux> io ci sono, ma mi dispiace, non ne ho idea
<OverMe> Averick, dipende, sinceramente non ho cronometrato
<Guest77577> salve c'è qualcuno?
<marcotux> OverMe, sai mica come posso fare a fermare un demone al boot?
<Averick> OverMe lo sto installando adesso, allora avvio da usb seleziono la lingua e ho cliccato su permanenza
<OverMe> permanenza?
<marcotux> ho gw6c per l'ipv6, ma ultimamente funziona male, ed ora si blocca nella fase di boot
<Averick> OverMe si
<Averick> OverMe:  sbaglio qualcosa?
<OverMe> !installazione | Averick
<ubot-it> Averick: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<marcotux> se faccio il boot dalla 10.04 grafica, chroot ed elimino gw6c?
<OverMe> marcotux, non parte proprio?
<marcotux> no....
<marcotux> rimane fermo li....
<OverMe> neanche in recovery?
<marcotux> ah ora provo... spe
<Averick> OverMe:  quando ho selezionato la lingua non mi esce prova ubuntu
<Birichino_> ci sono?
<Averick> OverMe:  e nemmeno installa ubuntu
<OverMe> Averick, chissa cosa stai installando
<marcotux> ok ora ti dico se va bene ora
<OverMe> Averick, io "permanenza" non l'ho mai visto dda nessuna parte
<Averick> OverMe:  ho scaricato dal sito la versione di ubuntu 10.10 per netbook e la sto installando su un pc che prima aveva XP
<Birichino_> sa
<marcotux> ok, ora è andato, ho aperto una shell root ed ho eliminato gw6c
<OverMe> marcotux, good
<Birichino_> salve qualcuno mi può aiutare internet va lentissimo
<OverMe> brb
<Birichino_> con xp è normale la navigazione
<Averick> Birichino_:  te puoi aiutarmi?
<Birichino_> Averick non so ho problemi anch io
<zani> ciao a tutti ho un problema con plugin per vedere i video su firefox
<Averick> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<Birichino_> qualcuno che gentilmente mi aiuta con il mio problema di internet?
<K99Brain> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<zani> a volte li lascio a caricare e magari mi metto a fare altro.. quando ritorno la sezione della pagina con il video è diventata grigia. Da cosa può dipendere?
<marcotux> un altra domanda, è da un po che non lo faccio, ho la 10.04, vorrei aggiornare, come si fa? apt-get dist-upgrade?
<K99Brain> !aggiornamento | marcotux
<ubot-it> marcotux: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Birichino_> io invece ho internet lento si chiaro che ho fatto di tutto
<K99Brain> Birichino_, connessione lenta?
<Averick> Sto creando una chiave usb con Linux Live Usb Creator, per installare ubuntu 10.10 su netbook seleziono la chiavetta usb,monto l'immagine al 3 passaggio mi chiede persistenza e devo indicare lo spazio che devo fare?
<Birichino_> le pagine vengono caricate a singhiozzo
<Birichino_> navigo senza fili con protezione WPA-PSW
<Birichino_> uso network-manager
<K99Brain> Averick, se sulla chiavetta vuoi riservare dello spazio per le configurazioni, quella è la persistenza
<Averick> K99Brain: che sarebbe la persistenza?
<K99Brain> Averick, altrimenti senza funzionerebbe come un live cd, ovvero quando spengi riparte da zero
<Birichino_> indirizzo ip ecc assegnati in manuale
<K99Brain> Averick, te l'ho detto, per poter salvare della roba sulla chiavetta
<Averick> K99Brain:  e che ci devo mettere?
<K99Brain> Birichino_, col cavo hai provato?
<K99Brain> Averick, come ti pare
<K99Brain> Averick, se devi usare la chiavetta solo per fare una i nstallazione non tiserve
<Averick> K99Brain:  infatti voglio solo installarlo sul pc come sistema operativo primario e non voglio più avviarlo da chiavetta faccio bene a non mettere niente^?
<K99Brain> Averick, si, in quel caso non serve riservare spazio aggiuntivo sulla chiavetta
<Birichino_> va be arrivederci.
<Averick> K99Brain:  dato che il netbook non è mio ma di un mio amico, aveva problemi in quanto Xp non partiva più e adesso gli sto mettendo ubuntu faccio bene o devo fare qualcosa prima di installarlo?
<K99Brain> Averick, vai tranquillo, installa
<Averick> K99Brain:  appena è pronta l'usb mi devi guidare
<Averick> per favore
<K99Brain> Averick, è come installare da cd, la stessa cosa
<K99Brain> !maverick
<ubot-it> Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ | Kubuntu 10.10: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<K99Brain> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<Averick> K99Brain:  il problema, e che quando avvio il pc mi appare la schermata nera non devo premere nulla o devo premere qualcosa?
<K99Brain> Averick, dipende dal netbook, non lo so
<K99Brain> Averick, devi avviare da usb
<Averick> K99Brain:  e ci sono
<Averick> K99Brain:  adesso ho la schermata nera con in basso il logo della persona e della ram, se premo la freccia a destra mi appare il menu della  lingua
<Averick> K99Brain:  seleziono italiano
<Averick> K99Brain:  e mi appare un altro menu, con scritto persistenza, live e installa
<Averick> K99Brain:  clicco su installa e mi appare una schermata nera con tutte scritto che scorrono tipo quando usi il prompt dei comandi
<Averick> K99Brain:  alla fine mi appare il logo ubuntu al centro con dei pallini che caricano ed è più di un ora che stanno caricando ma non succede nulla come mai?
<K99Brain> Averick, un'ora? ma se hai avviato 5 minuti fa
<K99Brain> Averick, dagli tempo
<Averick> K99Brain:  ho avviato già prima e ora sto rifacendo la stessa procedura
<Averick> K99Brain:  e comunque dalle immagini che mi hai fatto vedere dal link che mi hai dato io non ne ho vista nessuna quando ho avviato
<marcotux> K99Brain, per l'aggiornamento mi sembra tutto ok, sta scaricando i pacchetti
<K99Brain> Averick, non avevi la scelta "prova ubuntu" o "installa ubuntu" ?
<Averick> K99Brain:  no
<K99Brain> Averick, che versione di ubuntu hai scaricato?
<Averick> 10.10 per netbook
<Averick> K99Brain:  devo scaricarne un altra versione?
<K99Brain> ah, forse l'installazione della netbook remix potrebbe essere diversa
<K99Brain> Averick, che netbook è? quanta ram ha?
<Averick> K99Brain:  acer aspire one d250 con 1gb di ram
<K99Brain> Averick, potrebbe girarci anche ubuntu normale, secondo me
<Averick> K99Brain:  tu dici che devo scaricare quello normale?
<marcotux> K99Brain, nel caso file di configurazione che ti chiede di sovrascrivere che faccio? aggiorno o lascio intatti?
<K99Brain> Averick, per adesso finisci di installare questa e vedi... se non ti piace prova la normale
<K99Brain> marcotux, secondo me è meglio se scegli le versioni "de manutentore del pacchetto"
<Averick> K99Brain:  ma è normale che mi esce quella schermata nera con tutte le scritte?
<marcotux> ok grazie
<K99Brain> marcotux, ovvero, sovrascrivi con le conf nuove
<K99Brain> Averick, non ho mai installato la remix, ma direi di si
<K99Brain> cena
<K99Brain> a dopo
<marcotux> a dopo
<Averick> K99Brain:  grazie buona cena a dopo
<zani> ciao a tutti ho un problema con plugin per vedere i video su firefox
<zani> a volte li lascio a caricare e magari mi metto a fare altro.. quando ritorno la sezione della pagina con il video è diventata grigia. Da cosa può dipendere?
<sage79> salve. ricevo il seguente errore impossibile configurare il monitor. non ho un xorg.conf che faccio?
<luxas> buonasera
<luxas> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<ugone> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<luxas> ok grazie
<luxas> scusate ma è la prima volta che uso ubuntu e questa IRC
<ugone> :-)
<luxas> ho un problema con il riconoscimento della mia stampante
<luxas> su ubuntu
<luxas> non la riconosce
<luxas> è una canon LBP 3010
<ugone> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<luxas> ok, io que due file li ho già scaricati
<luxas> mi dice "sudo: alien: command not found"
<luxas> cosa vuol dire?
<luxas> rettifico, ho installato alien ma m'impedisce  l'operazione successiva dicendomi "File "cndrvcups-common-2.00-2.i386.rpm" not found."
<marco_c_> -Salve a tutti  Appena ho acceso il pc, mi sono spuntati questi messaggi di errore:  devadm trigger in sot permitted while udev is unconfigured ... aspetta un pochino ...  gave up waiting for root device. Common problem: • boot args (cat /proc/cmdline) ∘ check rootedelay= (did the system wai long enough?) ∘ check root = (did the system wait for the right device?) • missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev)  Alert! /dev/d
<marco_c_> a shell!!!!  Busy box v.1.15.4 ......... ecc .....  Enter 'help' for a list of built-in-commands.  (initramfs)
<marco_c_> xdonatemi avevo dimenticato il pastebin ... non lo farò + ... è ke sto impazzendo ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/536416/
<juventus> yyyyyyyy
<sage79> salve. ricevo il seguente errore impossibile configurare il monitor. non ho un xorg.conf che faccio?
<ivan_> Sera a tutti...
<marcotux> ciao
<luxas> ciao
<ivan_> ho un problema...ho messo il pc in sospensione e nn riesco + a riaccenderlo
<ivan_> siccome ho dei programmi aperti....nn vorrei dover riavviare...
<marco_c_> ivan prova a premere una volta sola il tasto di accensione
<marcotux> hai provato a premere il tasto di accensione?
<marcotux> ecco :)
<ivan_> sì...nn fà nulla...
<ivan_> mi era successo un'altra volta...e avevo dovuto arrestare il sistema dal tasto di accensione
<marco_c_> ivan hai un portatile ?
<ivan_> sì...un portatile
<marco_c_> non c'è un tasto combinato con fn con la sospensione? x esempio nel mio asus è fn + spazio ... guarda vedi se c'è un'icona ke da qualche parte riporta la sospensione magari funziona ..
<ivan_> ora controllo bene...ma nn mi sembra...è un po' vecchiotto come portatile
<marco_c_> all'avvio ho ricevuto questi messaggi di errore .... qualcuno sa come risolvere? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/536416/
<ivan_> nulla....
<fernet> ciao a tutti volevo vedere deejay tv in streaming ma non riesco a sentire l'audio come mai? vi mando il link voi sentite????  http://www.deejay.it/dj/tv/deejay_tv
<ivan_> ho provato diverse combinazioni
<ivan_> <marco_c_> esiste una combinazione predefinta ubuntu per uscire dalla sospensione??
<fernet> qualcuno può aiutarmi???per favoreeeeee
<marco_c_> se vai a questo link si sente l'audio
<marco_c_> http://www.deejay.it/dj/radio/onair/lowdefWM
<fernet> ma è radio non tv
<fernet> marco_c_ prova ad andare nel link che ho scritto sopra....vedo ma non sento!!!
<sage79> non c'è un modo per creare il file xorg?
<marco_c_> si ma vai tu in quello mio ke invece si sente http://www.deejay.it/dj/radio/onair/lowdefWM
<marco_c_> aprili tutti e 2 con uno guarda e con l'altro senti ...
<marco_c_> XD cmq devo andare alla prox
<fernet> no marco_c_ uno è RADIO l'altra è TV
<fernet> sono due cose completamente diverse
<marco_c_> controlla bene ke sotto la diretta c'è scritto clicca qui se non senti io purtroppo ora devo scappare
<fernet> uno è un programma radiofonico l'altro televisivo
<fernet> già controllato
<fernet> qualcuno risolve il mio problema????vorrei vedere radio deejay tv (non radio) ma non sento l'audio  http://www.deejay.it/dj/tv/deejay_tv questo è il link
<ceon1> sera
<fernet> non riesco a sentire deejay tv come mai? mi manca qualche plugin???http://www.deejay.it/dj/tv/deejay_tv
<attempt> http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/prerelease.aspx  dovresti provare ad installare questo pacchetto.
<attempt> e' l'equivalente di silverlight per win. e pure questo non e' open, infatti chiede di accettare la licenza. per i canali rai funziona per deejay devi provare. comunque se leggi sulla pagina di deejay e' richiesto silverlight e questo e' l'equivalente per linux.
<attempt> fernet letto?
<fernet> si l'ho installato infatti prima non riuscivo nemmeno a vederlo...
<marcotux> mmm a me non piace manco tanto silverlight, meglio flash e x264.....
<fernet> ora installato moonlight lo vedo ma non lo sento
<attempt> fernet guarda che sotto il video c'e' scritto -- non senti l'audio? vai qui, e ti danno il link. poi parte il buffer e si sente l'audio. fernet. e' scritto piccolo.
<fernet> attempt non lo trovo
<fernet> attempt leggo solo questo: Per vedere Deejay Tv su web utilizza Windows Media Player, se lo hai già installato e hai dei problemi contattaci. Ricordati che ci puoi seguire anche in analogico, digitale e con il satellite (canale 145 di SKY e 9 di Tivù Sat). Se non riesci a trovarci sulla tua tv o hai un problema di ricezione, contattaci specificando il tipo di segnale (analogico/digitale) e la città dove riscontri il problema.
<attempt> ma e' scritto piccolissimo. lo vedi lo spazio del video?
<fernet> il video lo vedo!!!
<fernet> ma nessuna scritta
<attempt> aspetta ti passo il link dove reindirizzava direttamente.
<attempt> fernet no hai ragione tu. il link da' solo la diretta radio.
<fernet> ma tu cmq senti l'audio?
<attempt> comunque l'audio di quel video non funziona neanche a me
<fernet> ah ok
<attempt> e ti assicuro che tutti i codec audio video esistenti per linux sul mio sono installati.
<fernet> capito grazie comunque
<attempt> :/
<salvatore> promo
<salvatore> #promo
<wwig> ciao a tutti, come vanno le nuove ATI con ubuntu 10.xx?
<m8> Raga un soft per rinominare agevolmente i files? (no krename)
<K99Brain> m8, gprename? mmv?
<K99Brain> m8, e poi krename mi pare che era abbastanza buono, no?
<m8> K99Brain, sto provando gprename :)
<BetaBrain> sera a tutti
<supersavio> seta
<supersavio> *sera
<roxdragon> raga mi aiutate con samba?? non riesco aa far accedere ai client
<roxdragon> al server
<roxdragon> qui non c'è nessunooo
<roxdragon> oc
<seedy_> ciao a tutti
<seedy_> avrei bisogno del supporto di qualche utente espero di ubuntu per installare il sistema sul mio notebook
<seedy_> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<katane> seedy_: descrivi il tuo problema, se qualcuno è in grado di aiutarti ti risponderà
<seedy_> va bene
<seedy_> credo di aver capito sia un problema comune all'installazione della versione 10.10
<seedy_> cerco di installare ubuntu  o all'interno di windows 7 con wubi
<seedy_> o su partizione appositamente creata
<opale> seddy, si può fare in entrambi i modi
<seedy_> nel primo caso: l'installazione prosegue fino al termine, ma poi non si completa perchè compare una finestra che dice "errore nel file sysytem 32"
<seedy_> sì' lo so infatti li ho provati entrambi ma senza successo
<seedy_> nel 2° caso, installazione da cd live, dice "nessun file systema root selezionato"
<seedy_> e questo si ripete qualunque partizione io selezioni
<opale> seddy, be il tuo ragionamento vale solo se vui istallare nuovamente win
<opale> seddy, la partizione che hai creato era anche formattata?
<Carlin0> seedy_, non devi solo selezionare una partizione ma assegnargli anche il punto di mount
<seedy_> no no. il SO attualmente sul pc è win7. vorrei inserire ubuntu o all'interno (che si può fare con wubi no?) o in partizione del disco fisso
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<seedy_> sì formattata. credo nfts
<opale> Carlin0, ma se istallasse virtual box?
<seedy_> sarebbe?
<Carlin0> io parlo per una installazione come quella grafica con partizione propria
<opale> seddy_, nfts non è valido per linux
<seedy_> hm ok. potrebbe essere una soluzione al problema. verifico
<Carlin0> seedy_> nel 2° caso, installazione da cd live, dice "nessun file systema root selezionato"
<marcotux> seedy_, infatti, ext4 e altre vanno bene
<Carlin0> seedy_, non devi solo selezionare una partizione ma assegnargli anche il punto di mount
<seedy_> punto di mount: prosegui...
<marcotux> puoi creare solo la root, oppure root ed home
<opale> seedy_, per farla breve il tuo errore è stato quello di formattare la partizione
<opale> seddy_, lascia la partizione vuota
<Carlin0> seedy_, quando selezioni manualmente la partizione scegli filesystem ext3 spunti la formattazione e etti punto di mount → /
<Carlin0> metti*
<marcotux> ext4 no?
<Carlin0> io preferisco ext3 ... è più collaudata
<opale> seddy_, ext4 no!
<seedy_> in effetti ho ho formattato la partizione quando l'ho creata all'interno di win7. ora provo secondo le indicazioni di carlino. vediamo
<marcotux> beh si in effetti la ext4 è relativamente giovane
<opale> seddy_, quello che dice carlino può essere fatto anche in automatico selezionando Istalla affianco .....
<Carlin0> si ma se ha gia la partizione tantovale usarla
<marcotux> ma non serve anche una swap?
<seedy_> con ext3 senza formattazione procede, chiedendomi solo di aumentare lo spazio di partizione. però in teoria, quando ho creato la partizione da win7 avevo dedicato19 gb. perchè ora ne legge solo 104 mb?
<Carlin0> se no gliene crea un'altra
<Carlin0> seedy_, sei da live cd ?
<seedy_> sì
<Carlin0> posta la videata che vediamo
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> applicazioni → accessori → catturea schermata
<seedy_> appunto. grazie
<marcotux> a proposito, ma senza grafica, come si fa a copiare la schermata? tipo con stamp?
<marcotux> vabbeh cavolata, entro con ssh e copia e incolla
<seedy_> arrivo
<Carlin0> fai
<seedy_> http://imagebin.org/124869
<seedy_> quella che vorrei dedicare è dev sda3
<Carlin0> sembra a posto... seedy_ quanta ram hai ? e usi ibernazione ?
<marcotux> così direi che è troppo piccola comunque
<Carlin0> azz vero..
<Carlin0> so mb non gb
<seedy_> ram 4 gb. beh sì, su win7 è disponibile come funzione
<opale> premi modifica e la allarghi
<seedy_> ok ok. dicevo però un'altra cosa
<marcotux> la sda4 è la partizione formattata?
<seedy_> che quando creai la partizione VOLUME U da win7, la feci di 19 gb
<seedy_> (no la sda3)
<Carlin0> sda4 cosa è ?
<marcotux> mmm ok
<seedy_> non capisco perchè ora ne legge solo 104 mb
<seedy_> sda onestamente non so...
<seedy_> vi faccio vedere
<Carlin0> cosa hai li sopra win7 sarà sda2 sda1 la partizione di ripristino
<Carlin0> hai partizioni dati ?
<seedy_> http://imagebin.org/124870
<opale> seddy,si ineffetti quella partizione non c'è
<seedy_> sì sì. ho un hd di backup
<seedy_> può darsi sia quello
<marcotux> comunque con windows 7 non ho esperienza, ma con le altre versioni usavo partition magic o simili e lasciavo spaszio non partizionato, se ti ricapita, mi sa che ti conviene fare così
<seedy_> non c'è??
<marcotux> ma hai 60 gb non partizionati???
<Carlin0> seedy_, crea una partizione da 25 giga al fondo dallo spazio unallocato
<Carlin0> in ext3
<seedy_> pare... da win però non compariva nemmeno quella partizione unallocata
<marcotux> infatti...
<Carlin0> ma non te la fa fare ...
<Carlin0> hai partizionato un po a cavolo
<seedy_> in che senso?
<seedy_> può darsi
<Carlin0> cancella sda3
<seedy_> mi consigliate di partizionare da gparted o da win?
<Carlin0> gparted
<seedy_> non vanno in conflitto?
<Carlin0> crea una partizione estesa al fondo dove c'è lo spazio unallocato
<Carlin0> e all'interno della partizione estesa crei
<Carlin0> una partizione da 25 giga ext
<Carlin0> 3
<Carlin0> usi l'ibernazione seedy_  ?
<seedy_> ok. piccola nozione teorica: spazio unallocato significa che non c'è su niente e che non è nemmeno formattato?
<seedy_> sì talvolta sì la uso. xkè?
<Carlin0> non allocato = al di fuori di ogni partizione
<Carlin0> allora ripeto....
<Carlin0> cancella sda3
<Carlin0> crea una partizione estesa al fondo dove c'è lo spazio unallocato
<Carlin0> una partizione da 25 giga ext3
<Carlin0> e una partizione swap pari alla ram
<Carlin0> le 2 partizioni vanno dentro la partizione estesa
<Carlin0> seedy_, fai una operazione alla volta
<seedy_> per ora ho creato ( o credo) la partizione 25 gb ext3
<Carlin0> dentro la partizione estesa ?
<marcotux> io direi comedice Carlin0
<seedy_> scusa ma come "dentro"? non credo di averlo fatto dentro perchè appare affiancata nella striscia grafica
<Carlin0> seedy_, prima di creare la partizione ext3
<Carlin0> devi creare una partizione stesa
<Carlin0> estesa
<seedy_> ok
<Carlin0> e dentro la estesa crei la ext3 e la swap
<Carlin0> perchè le partizioni primarie possono essere 4 al max e tu te le sei giocate
<seedy_> va bene.  chiaro. la partizione estesa come la creo? seleziono lo spazio non allocato. poi?
<Carlin0> clicchi vai su crea partizione → estesa
<seedy_> ti mostro la situazione attuale
<Carlin0> ok...
<seedy_> http://imagebin.org/124871
<Carlin0> li dove è selezionato clicca e crea partizione stesa
<Carlin0> tutto lo spazio
<seedy_> tutto? stavo modificando a 40 gb
<Carlin0> partizione estesa tutto lo spazio...61/62 gb quanti sono
<seedy_> ok ok fatto
<Carlin0> hai dato applica ?
<Carlin0> la spunta ....
<seedy_> non ancora
<Carlin0> fallo
<seedy_> è che non sono sicuro di cosa ci sia lassopra
<Carlin0> sopra dove ?
<seedy_> mi sembra strano ci fosse spazio non allocato così vagante
<Carlin0> secondo me è così sda1 ripristino , sda2 win , sda4 dati...
<Carlin0> quante partizioni avevi fatto ?
<seedy_> compresa quella che avevo creato io, 3 se non erro
<seedy_> sì mi sa che quello è il backup
<Carlin0> perchè non conti quella di ripristino
<seedy_> quella di BU era di circa 40 gb
<seedy_> vabbeh cmq
<seedy_> procediamo per via teorica
<seedy_> una volta che applico l'estesa
<marcotux> comunque non penso ci siano problemi, è spazio non allocato, mi sembra strano che li vede erroneamente
<seedy_> ci creo dentro partizione 25 ext3, e partizione swap
<Carlin0> crei dentro la estesa una partizione 25/40 giga ext3  e una swap 4 giga
<seedy_> ok
<Carlin0> tanto per la cronaca partition magic fa + danni che altro
<seedy_> provo a tornare x un attimo in win7 e verifico
<marcotux> io lo usavo tanti anni fa, ora uso direttamente hd separati
<Carlin0> infatti non lo aggiornano da anni
<marcotux> al massimo con su uno dei 2 partizione fat per scambio
<marcotux> comunque in futuro prendo un pc nuovo, ma ci metterò solo ubuntu, al massimo in dual boot un altra distro ma windows ,,,,, no grazie XD
<Carlin0> io ho xp in dual boot :P
<marcotux> io ora ho un mac con tiger(10.4) e pc con ubuntu server e ubuntu con grafica
<marcotux> p4 1.6 ghz ma va più che bene
<Carlin0> marcotux, passa in chat che non vogliono che qui si chiacchieri al di fuori del supporto, gli op sono abbastanza restrittivi
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcotux> ok no problem
<seedy_> rieccomi. allora gli hd che compaiono in win sono 3
<Carlin0> quali?
<seedy_> C: 221 gb; D: 42,4; Volume U: 19,5
<seedy_> volume u ch epensavo di aver eliminato...
<Carlin0> ma sto volume u cosa è?
<Carlin0> cosa c'è dentro ?
<seedy_> una partizione che avevo creato io appositamente per metterci ubuntu
<Carlin0> e 19.5 cosa sarebbe ? la dimensione in giga ?
<seedy_> niente. non c'è dentro niente se non i file di installazione ubuntu derivati dai tentativi  di installarlo con wubi
<seedy_> sì
<Carlin0> seedy_,  riposta la schermata di gparted ora
<seedy_> mi ripassi il link per caricare img?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<marcotux> l'hd è da 320gb? ci sono almeno una 30ina di gb a spasso o sbaglio?
<seedy_> sì da 320
<marcotux> o sono tutti mangiati dal filesytem, boh
<Carlin0> si ma inoltre non gli vede la partizione di ripristino
<seedy_> http://imagebin.org/124874
<marcotux> ah si vero...c'è anche quella
<Carlin0> allora .. sda4 è quello che da win vedi come C
<seedy_> ok sì ragionevole
<Carlin0> però quella da 40 non si vede
<seedy_> perciò mi è venuto il dubbio che in quello spazio allocato (che così risulta in gparted) potesse esserci qualcosa
<Carlin0> seedy_, prova a guardare dal menu risorse cosa vedi dentro la partizione da 15 gigga
<Carlin0> o se no....
<seedy_> http://imagebin.org/124875
<seedy_> nel menu computer non compare neppure ( ho cercato male io?)
<Carlin0> lo vede diversamente...
<sahed> mi potete indicare un programma che possa modificare file PDF ??
<Carlin0> sahed, pdfedit ma anche gimp basta che tratti i pdf come immagine
<Carlin0> seedy_, secondo me per uscirne l'unica è
<Carlin0> da win elimini quella partizione U che da win vedi come 19 giga e poi vediamo cosa si vede da linux
<seedy_> ok proviamo
<sahed> Carlin0 ; mi servirebbe per poter editare un testo all interno di questo ultimo
<marcotux> in effetti mi sembra una buona idea Carlin0
<seedy_> facciamo che dopo entro in chat da win così ho le info sotto mano
<Carlin0> sahed, tipo compilare dei dati in un modulo ?
<marcotux> mi sa che vorrebbe editarlo come se fosse un documento open office
<Carlin0> se usi gimp puoi compilare i campi :D
<marcotux> se è così magari da gimp lo risalva, e usa un ocr
<sahed> Carlin0 ,io ho file pdf dove c'è scritto un testo , vorrei poter modificare una parola , è possibile ??
#ubuntu-it 2010-11-26
<Carlin0> sahed, si vede la modifica però...
<krabador> sahed, #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcotux> comunque, un problema che ho parzialmente risolto aggiornando alla 10.10 è di gw6c, ora gogoc, ma aimè non si connette, esistono altri servizi per ipv6?
<sahed> Carlin0 , provo con gimp allora
<marcotux> spiego meglio la situazione ho fastweb, e mi serve se ho la necessità di accedere al server da non fastweb
<sahed> Carlin0 ,grazie per il suggerimento
<marcotux> uso freenet6 comunque
<seedy_> eccomi
<seedy_> se mi dai il link di image vi mostro la situazione partizioni come compare in win
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<seedy_> http://imagebin.org/124876
<Carlin0> seedy_, elimina sta partizione U e torna da live cd
<seedy_> ok
<seedy_> eccoci
<seedy_> scusate il ritardo
<seedy_> venuta qualche idea?
<Carlin0> vediamo ora cosa si vede ...
<Carlin0> dopo che hai levato quella partizione da win
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<seedy_> http://imagebin.org/124878
<Carlin0> seedy_, ma l'hai cancellata la partizione da win ?
<seedy_> sì
<Carlin0> qui non  è cambiato nulla ahahhhahhhah
<seedy_> la risata dell'isteria :DDD
<seedy_> scusa ma
<Carlin0> dimmi
<seedy_> se il problema sta nella indicazione del file di root
<seedy_> prima il vol.u era in nfts
<seedy_> e ok era scorretto
<seedy_> ma se io creo una partizione fat32 direttamente da win
<seedy_> abbastanza grande
<seedy_> gpart dovrebbe riconoscerla
<seedy_> no?
<Carlin0> in teoria si ma poi a quanto vedi tu modifichi partizioni e da qui risulta sempre uguale, oltre a quello....
<Carlin0> se la situazione reale è quella da gparted ..
<Carlin0> tu non puoi creare altre partizioni
<seedy_> ma com'è possibile che risultino 2 situazioni diverse?
<Carlin0> è questo il problema ....
<Carlin0> cmq tanto vale provare come dici tuu
<seedy_> mah...
<Carlin0> crea una partizione grande da win
<Carlin0> anche se non so come tu possa farla perchè
<Carlin0> le partizioni primarie possono essere al massimo 4 e tu le hai già 4
<Carlin0> è partizionato male in partenza sto disco ed ora l'unica partizione che si riconosce è quella da 220
<seedy_> beh ci proverò domani. la partizione di win richiede tempo.
<seedy_> se ci riesco posto la vicenda sul forum
<Carlin0> posta li che vediamo... sei seedy_  anche li ?
<seedy_> sì anche nel forum
<seedy_> senza trattino però
<Carlin0> posta anche la schermata di gparted sul forum e magari il risultato di sudo fdisk -l
<seedy_> ok
<Carlin0> anzi
<Carlin0> vediamol adesso sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<seedy_> incollato nella pagina. come la riporto qui?
<Carlin0> incollalo nel paste
<seedy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/536491/
<Carlin0> vede la stessa cosa di gparted :(
<seedy_> mistero dei SO
<seedy_> vabbhe domani ci provo
<Carlin0> mi spiace .... cmq ora sai del punto di mount
<Carlin0> e della swap
<seedy_> sì il punto di mount è facile. la swap poco meno, ma ce la farò. ti ringrazio moltissimo. gentilissimo.
<seedy_> buona notte
<subichan> ciao ragazzi.. volevo chiedervi, io di solito con due windows xp riesco a trasferire file in lan, ma con un ubuntu e un xp no. è possibile in realtà e io non sono capace?
<Shin3> \o a tutti
<ceon1> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<abla88> ciao a tutti mi serve mettere il wifi sul mio pc fisso con installato ubuntu 10.04
<abla88> che scheda pci compro?
<glpiana> abla88, bella domanda. dovresti sapere che chipset monta
<abla88> non ho problema di prezzo l'importante è che funzioni out of box o quasi e che sia buona
<abla88> glpiana: devo sceglierla....
<glpiana> abla88, non è questione di prezzo, vanno dai 10 ai 30 euro in linea di massima
<abla88> ok
<abla88> come faccio?
<glpiana> abla88, per il resto posso dirti che ultimamente ne ho prese 3 di modelli diversi e son stato fortunello, andavano al volo
<abla88> posto sul forum e aspetto risposta da chi la possiede e usa già?
<abla88> a
<abla88> ok
<glpiana> abla88, hai la possibilità di montarla e provarla o devi andare a colpo sicuro?
<abla88> dimmi i modelli
<abla88> a colpo sicuro
<glpiana> abla88, no, non posso, non ho qui le confezioni mi spiace
<abla88> e che si trovi tipo a mediaworld
<abla88> expert
<abla88> unieuro
<abla88> ok
<abla88> ti mando in pm la mia mail e quando puoi me le mandi?
<glpiana> abla88, io in posti del genere l'ho presa. la mia era un d-link ma no so dirti di  più
<abla88> ti va di farmi questo favore?
<glpiana> abla88, oki
<abla88> grazie
<glpiana> abla88, ma prima di domani non ho l'informazione
<abla88> figurati mi serve tra un bel pò
<abla88> non ci pensare
<abla88> tipo una settimana o più
<glpiana> oki
<__V1t0_> Buongiorno a tutti. Possiedo la versione di Ubuntu 10.10, e si è presentata una stranezza,ossia quando dal pannello Risorse accedo a una delle Cartelle
<__V1t0_> mi si apre un altro programma
<glpiana> __V1t0_, apri nautilus da terminale
<glpiana> __V1t0_, clicca col destro su una directory e scegli apri con altra applicazione. seleziona Apri cartella
<glpiana> __V1t0_, e vedi se il problema persiste
<glpiana> __V1t0_, hai installato qualcosa di partivolare? usi programmini fatti per facilitare le configurazioni?
<__V1t0_> no ,mi da questo problema da quando ho installato in qt creator
<__V1t0_> però non credo sia colpa di qt
<glpiana> __V1t0_, ok, indago. intanto prova  afre come ti ho detto e vediamo che fa
<__V1t0_> ok
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> __V1t0_, intanto per cortesia digita in un terminale: cat ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<glpiana> !paste | __V1t0_
<ubot-it> __V1t0_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<__V1t0_> problema risolto,bastava fare come hai detto tu
<glpiana> __V1t0_, ok
<__V1t0_> glpiana, la riga incriminata è sicuramente questa: inode/directory=nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;qtcreator.desktop;Thunar-folder-handler.desktop;rhythmbox.desktop;
<__V1t0_> ora provvedo a rimuovere la voce  del creator
<__V1t0_> grazie mille ancora
<glpiana> --:)
<asufel> buon giorno a tutti, volevo chiedere una cosa, i suoni di sistema come si modificano su ubuntu netbook remix? so che è una domanda stupida però sto cercando di imparare a "trovare" tutti gli strumenti
<asufel> grazie 1000
<papa> ciao, qual'è il link per il supporto via chat della comunità internazionale?
<massimo18> buon giorno
<enzotib> papa, /join #ubuntu
<papa> grazie
<ubuntu-it-chat> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alorenzi> ciao =)
<vG_> raga qualcuno ha provato win7?
<glpiana> !chat | vG_
<ubot-it> vG_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kratos> buongiorno a tutti, il mio ipod shuffle di prima generazione viene rilevato da ubuntu ma la batteria non si carica. Cosa dovrei fare??Grazie mille
<vG_> raga come scarico torrent x ubuntu?
<glpiana> vG_, che intendi per torrent per ubuntu? il torrent della sio di installazione?
<glpiana> *iso
<vG_> Mi sono espresso male, qual è l'alterrnativa utorrent x ubuntu?
<vG_> ora provo vuze
<Odo> vG_, transmission se vuoi una cosa leggera
<glpiana> vG_, vuze è uno, poi ci sono deluge trasmission qbittorrent
<vG_> qual è il migliore?
<glpiana> vG_, provali e valuta. io mi son trovato bene con qbittorrent. transmission, come diceva OverMe , è il più leggero
<K99Brain> !torrentclients
<ubot-it> Questi sono alcuni client torrent che potete trovare nei repo: transmission vuze unworkable torrentflux rtorrent qbittorrent deluge ctorrent ktorrent bittorrent bittornado azureus
<vG_> qbittorrent ha bisogno di configurazioni complesse?
<vG_> l'ho scariacto
<vG_> *scaricato
<K99Brain> vG_, guarda che quelli sono tutti nei repo
<K99Brain> vG_, usa ubuntu software center
<vG_> l'ho scaricato da lì
<K99Brain> ah, ok
<vG_> Chiedevo se per aumentare le prestazioni c'è bisogno di qualche settaggio
<K99Brain> vG_, le solite per tutti, sul router è bene che le porte siano aperte
<K99Brain> non c'è niente altro da fare di base
<vG_> Ah ecco giusto. Come si controlla? xD
<vG_> Volevo anche chiedere, quanto peso xp? devo fare una partizione
<vG__> Si è disconnesso il wi-fi
<vG__> Come controllo lo stato delle porte del router e quanto pesa xp?
<glpiana> vG__, quanto pesa xp, non so che voglia dire, ma con xp noi non c'entriamo nulla
<glpiana> vG__, per il router, avrai un manuale
<glpiana> leggilo :)
<vG__> xD
<vG__> raga transmission non scaricaa nulla
<vG__> -.-
<OverMe> -.-
<rotence> Ciao a tutti. Come posso ottenere il led di colore verde che mi indica l'avvenuta ricarica della batteria sul mio ipod shuffle di prima generzione??
<glpiana> !chat | rotence
<ubot-it> rotence: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massimo18> Arieccomi
<utopia> ciao
<utopia> ho un problemino: quando scrivo su paltalk installato sotto wine i caratteri non sono regolari, a volte piu piccoli quasi illegibili...provo a cambiare le dimensioni ci sta un pò ma poi ricambiano, cosa potrei fare?
<massimo18> utopia: non tutti i programmi fatti per windows funzionano bene sotto wine
<utopia> si grazie massimo pazienza lo terrò cosi...
<prist> buongiorno
<prist> posso chiedere chi di voi utilizza un cellulare per collegarsi?
<prist> non riesco a collegarmi, ma solo con la chiavetta
<prist> c'è nessuno?
<prist> c'è qualcuno???
<Flow> Raga ma come è che Brasero è così lento :(
<pamelo> collegando un iphone4 al pc con ubuntu, non dovrei essere in grado di ascoltare la musica presente sull'iphone (tramite Rhythmbox)? invece mi esce questo errore appena collego iphone al pc: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<pamelo> come poteri risolvere?
<pamelo> nessuno mi aiuta?
<glpiana> pamelo, se nessuno sa risponderti cerca sul forum
<glpiana> !forum | pamelo
<ubot-it> pamelo: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<pamelo> purtroppo, ho già visto e nessuno sul forum conosce la risposta, pensavo che qualcuno di voi potesse aiutarmi
<glpiana> pamelo, se nessuno risponde non è per cattiveria :)
<pamelo> no tranquillo :)
<massimo18> pamelo vieni in chat che qui non posso darti il link in quanto non è ufficiale
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pamelo> come faccio ad entrare in chat?
<massimo18> leggi il messaggio di ubot-it
<flow> raga come posso masterizzare .iso? con quale programma
<flow> ????????????????????????''
<gnubiagio98> ciao
<gnubiagio98> oggi ho un problema hardware
<gnubiagio98> un problema con due cuffie
<gnubiagio98> con le cuffie
<gnubiagio98> credo sia un problema driver
<gnubiagio98> spesso non sento l'audio con 2 suoni sovrapposti
<gnubiagio98> ne sento uno oppure un altro
<glpiana> gnubiagio98, non ho capito di che suoni stai parlando
<gnubiagio98> per esempio quando guardo un audio che ha due voci sovrapposte, e io ne sento solo una
<gnubiagio98> ops
<gnubiagio98> prima volevo scrivere guardo un video
<cip> ragazzi chi mi consiglia un buon editor musicale ho un file mp3 e voglio da esso isolare solo alcuni suoni e o tracce cosa posso usare?
<gnubiagio98> ma poi che c'entra un video?
<glpiana> gnubiagio98, allora, affinchè chi ti legge rieasca a capirti, riformula il pensiero
<gnubiagio98> glpiana, lo so che hai ragione
<K99Brain> cip, audacity
<cip> k99 non mi separa le varie voci
<glpiana> cip, che voci?
<K99Brain> senti le voci?
<cip> K99Brain, non mi separa le voci come vorrei ho uno spot e vorrei salvare la base di fondo
<K99Brain> ah
<puccio> lol
<glpiana> cip, e se il file è mp3 mica puoi
<K99Brain> cip, oddio, non credo si possa fare
<cip> glpiana, K99Brain ok grazie a modo vostro mi avete fatto risparmiare tempo ugualmente ;)
<K99Brain> cip, prova a filtrare (audacity permettere di creare filtri, mi pare)
<K99Brain> ma non cerdo che ci riesci a isolare solo la musica di fondo
<cip> K99Brain,  grazie mie venuta la malsana idea di fare uno spot video
<cip> :d
<alex81> ciao a tutti ho fatto una gigantesca stupidata e purtoppo non riesco a risolverla: ho disinstallato mutter e mi é partito tutto il desktop; sto scrivendo dal pc in questione perché sono risalito attraverso un link di aiuto uff.... mi sapete spiegare come faccio ad reinstallare mutter perfavore vi ringrazio :)
<glpiana> alex81, sudo apt-get install mutter non funziona?
<alex81> il problema che no riesco ad apreire il terminale perché non lo vedo
<alex81> non ho il pannelo superiore e nemmeno quello inferiore
<glpiana> alex81, ctrl+alt+f1 passi inc ocnsole, fai login testuale e poi dai il comando
<glpiana> *console
<gnubiagio98> glpiana, non era ctrl+alt+f2?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> gnubiagio98, cosa cambia?
<gnubiagio98> ma tu intendevi la modalita' non grafica?
<K99Brain> gnubiagio98, da f1 a f6 son tutte buone
<gnubiagio98> ok
<gnubiagio98> non lo sapevo
<keba_> ciao a tutti....ho un problema con eviacam e mi dice :non posso eseguire l'installazione perche' la dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta: libcv4
<K99Brain> !info libcv4
<ubot-it> libcv4 (source: opencv): computer vision library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-3ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1980 kB, installed size 4632 kB
<glpiana> keba_, non vedo eviacam nei repository
<alex81_> scusatemi ho dovuto ripartire perché non vedevo piu nulla
<alex81_> :(
<alex81_> glpiana, dopo che sono esntrato nel terminale che devo are?
<K99Brain> alex81_, allora, piccola lezioncina sui VT: con ctrl+alt+F1 passi nella VT1, con f2 f3 ecc passi in VT2 VT3 ecc e sono dei terminali testuali
<glpiana> alex81_, sudo apt-get install mutter
<K99Brain> alex81_, per ritornare in grafica: ctrl+alt+F7
<alex81_> merci
<alex81_> ti ringrazio tanto
<alex81_> wow che figo
<alex81_> bellissimo ho imparato una cosa nuova
<alex81_> ciao e grazie mille
<keba_> letto in un forum...eViacam e' un nuovo programma per web cam
<glpiana> keba_, oki, ma nei repo non c'è, quindi qui non c'è supporto. se l'inidcazione di K99Brain non è sufficiente passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<keba_> grazie lo stesso per l'aiuto...ciao
<alexa81> glpiana, ho reinstallato mutter ma ora ho uno schermo bianco ma mutter non funge: ho riavviato
<glpiana> alexa81, mai usato mutter. non so che dirti al riguardo. o capisci dove sta l'errore e ce lo presenti oppure no so che fare
<alexa81> installo compiz?
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> alexa81, ma che stai dicendo?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> alexa81, speiga anzitutto come fai ad avere mutter come windows manager, dato che non sai come si isntallano i pacchetti e di default non è usato
<K99Brain> alexa81, prova a reinstallare gnome-desktop-environment
<alexa81> ho installa unity
<alexa81> molto bello
<K99Brain> ah, pure unity
<glpiana> alè
<alexa81> sisisi
<alexa81> sul mio pc funge benissimo
<alexa81> ma su questo non proprio
<alexa81> :(
<alexa81> mio padre gli piaceva tanto e mi ha chiesto di metterlo anche sul suo
<cip> esiste un programma per fare il parlato il file audio.... tipo per dire una frase con un timbro vocale decente
<alexa81> peccato che gli ho fumato il desktop
<alexa81> :(
<alexa81> come posso far ritornare il deskto come prima
<alexa81> ?
<glpiana> alexa81, quando arrivi al login, dopo aver selezionato l'utente, in basso sulla barra scegli gnome
<Scall> Nelle opzioni del plugin di Firefox "Download Statusbar", ho messo come percorso per il programma antivirus:"/usr/bin/clamscan" e come Argomenti c'è messo "%1" di default. Settato così viene fatta la scansione da clamav per tutti i file scaricati?
<Scall> P.S.: so già che non c'è pericolo di virus per linux, la scansione la vorrei fare per evitare di passare file infetti a chi usa windows, e anche perchè è inutile tenermi virus sul pc. Grazie.
<jester-> Scall: che te ne fai dell'antivirus
<jester-> Scall: linux se ne frega
<Scall> jester: si lo so. ma ci sono persone che conosco, tra cui familiari, che hanno windows, a cui passo file... capirai che non posso rovinargli il computer :-P
<glpiana> Scall, e per forza devi farlo tramite firefox?
<glpiana> Scall, non puoi controllarli a parte con clamav prima di passarli?
<Scall> glpiana: beh sì, posso controllarli a parte. ma avrei gradito anche la scansione post-download
<Scall> il fatto è che dopo che scarico qualcosa non mi dice che è stata fatta la scansione... non c'è un log di clamav, per vedere gli ultimi file scansionati? immagino di sì, come si vede?
<glpiana> Scall, non ne ho idea. mai avuto necessità di usarlo
<madadam1> Ciao ragazzi, ho installato l'ultima release stabile openssl dai sorgenti scaricati dal sito ufficiale senza notare che era già installata su ubuntu. Come faccio a rimuovere la versione installata manualmente? sulla doc presente nel tar della libreria non è indicato nulla
<glpiana> madadam1, se hai compilato e installato con sudo make install, dai sudo make uninstall nella directory di compilazione
<madadam1> glpiana, ok
<madadam1> glpiana, make: *** Nessuna regola per generare l'obiettivo «uninstall».  Stop.
<glpiana> madadam1, lo hai installato son sudo make install?
<glpiana> *con
<madadam1> glpiana, si, però dopo ho eliminato la directory di compilazione
<madadam1> reinstallo e disinstallo?
<glpiana> madadam1, beh, riscarica, riconfigura e dai make uninstall
<madadam1> glpiana, sto già facendo
<glpiana> ciao , stacco
<madadam1> ma volendo utilizzare la versione che installo io?
<madadam1> troppo complicato considerando le dipendenze con le altre applicazioni?
<giuseppesassi> sale a tutti e a tutte, ho un piccolo problema non mi funziona la webcam
<jester-> giuseppesassi: provato con cheese?
<giuseppesassi> è funziona poi con skype?
<jester-> giuseppesassi: spe
<giuseppesassi> spe riamo? vuoi dire?
<jester-> apetta un attimo
<jester-> aspetta*
<giuseppesassi> okkkkkkkkkk
<jester-> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<jester-> prova a lanciare skype da terminale con quel comando
<giuseppesassi> ok
<giuseppesassi> non è successo niente di nuovo
<jester-> giuseppesassi: la va no?
<jester-> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<puccio> lol
<puccio> stessso problemaccio mio jester che grazie a te ho risolto
<jester-> puccio: se guardi cosa hai come comando ci fai un favore perchè ce ne sono diversi
<sage79> salve. come aumento la risoluzione del monito? nel pannello monitor c'è una risoluzione inferiore a quella supportata
<puccio> certo
<puccio> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<jester-> sage79: scheda video tipo?
<sage79> è vecchia, vesa
<sage79> non c'è nenanche il file xorg.conf in etc/X11
<jester-> sage79:  video?
<sage79> video in che senso?
<sage79> lo schermo supporta 1680x1200
<jester-> sage79: vecchio pure lui?
<mlazzari2> sera
<sage79> no quello è nuovo è un lcd
<sage79> il fatto è che prima era a 1480x1200
<jester-> sage79:  lspci | grep -i vga
<sage79> ho riavviato ubuntu e ora è a 800
<sage79> svga adapeter
<jester-> e basta?
<sage79> si
<OverMe> -.-
<jester-> sage79: strano
<sage79> vedo
<jester-> lsmod | grep vesa
<sage79> spetta riavvio
<Sanremo> mi linkate la guida ufficiale wine? grazie
<[anubi]> aloa
<K99Brain> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<[anubi]> raga mi sono perso l'applet del volume
<[anubi]> come faccio ad installarlo?
<K99Brain> [anubi], gnome-volume-applet
<K99Brain> mi pare
<[anubi]> ti pare ?
<[anubi]> confermi ?
<K99Brain> [anubi], gnome-volume-control-applet
<[anubi]> accendiamo ?
<K99Brain> ecco
<[anubi]> grazie :)
<[anubi]> ma è vero che dalla 11.04 non ci sarà più gnome ma unity ?
<jester-> [anubi]: applet indicatore mi pare
<Sanremo> esiste 1 elenco comandi? comando tipo !wine
<OverMe> !voci
<ubot-it> elenco delle voci presenti nel database di ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<Sanremo> grazie
<giuseppesassi> non mi funziona la webcam io vedo gli altri la loro non vedono me
<jester-> giuseppesassi: amsn?
<jester-> giuseppesassi: la cam è rilevata dal client o no
<giuseppesassi> un attimo devo riavviare.
<OverMe> cos'è una moda?
<jester-> le cam le cam
<giuseppesassi> sono tornato, come faccio a sapere che webcam monta il mio notebook asus z9200
<jester-> giuseppesassi: installa cheese e prova
<misterblu> overme
<OverMe> misterblu
<misterblu> ciao
<misterblu> ti vorrei chiedere se sei al corrente della compatibilità di ubuntu con i pc touch screen
<OverMe> dipende dal touchscreen
<misterblu> ne vorremmo coprare uno che ovviamente ha win 7 ma vorremmo ubuntu
<misterblu> i modelli sono vaio hp acer pakar bell
<OverMe> misterblu, cerca con google il modello e vedi se qualcuno ha provato a installarci ubuntu
<misterblu> se esistono i driver è fattibile
<OverMe> te l'ho detto, dipende dal modello di touchscreen, per molti tipi i driver ci sono
<misterblu> qui nessuno ha idea
<giuseppesassi> ok
<giuseppesassi> con cheese funziona ma skype no
<misterblu> hai ragione ma non conosco le specifiche li ho visti funzionare e basta
<OverMe> basta che conosci il modello del pc
<giuseppesassi> grazie a tutti ho trovato il sito dove dice come installare i driver per la mia ALi Corp. Video Camera Controller
<giuseppesassi> sera a tutti/e
<OverMe> se ti funziona con cheese i driver li hai già funzionanti
<giuseppesassi> ma skype non va?
<giuseppesassi> ora devo andare ci vediamo domani.
<DeST_> salve a tutti
<DeST_> posso chiedere aiuto per Lubuntu?
<utopia> mi non mi stampa un pdf
<DeST_> Ho configurato la rete samba tra lubuntu e windows, la stampa tramite rete funziona, all'indirizzo locale smb://indirizzo/ mi visualizza i file del pc ma come faccio a gestire la rete dal file manager come sotto windows?
<utopia> azz forse ho messo laserjet invece di officejet
<polis> ciaoooooooooooo
<jester-> utopia: hai settato la condivisione?
<utopia> cioè?
<utopia> HP Officejet J5780 All-in-One Driver x ubutnu?
<jester-> cioè devi dire a samba cosa condividire, installa system-config-samba e usalo
<jester-> utopia: mica detto che la printer funza?
<sa_> caio a tutti
<utopia> la stampante con wine funziona ma con ubuntu no
<sa_> ho bisogno di un po' di aiuto
<sa_> qualcuno dispomibile?
<jester-> utopia: se non ci sono i driver in cups  e nemmeno da installare è normale
<jester-> !qualcuno | sa_
<ubot-it> sa_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sa_> ok,grazie
<sa_> la mia macchina ha 4GB di ram ma ubuntu ne vede solo 3.3
<jester-> sa_: sistema a 32 bitti?
<sa_> come posso farglele vedere tutta???
<sa_> 64
<sa_> :-)
<jester-> sa_: getconf LONG_BIT
<jester-> che risponde
<HoldenC> sa_: cosa ti restituisce il comando   uname -a   ?
<sa_> rispnde :   Linux 4core 2.6.35-23-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 17 22:14:33 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jester-> sa_: getconf LONG_BIT
<sa_> jester: cosa devo fare con getconf LONG_BIT??
<HoldenC> sa_: free | head -n 2
<jester-> scriverlo nel terminale dare enter e vedere la risposta
<sa_> HoldenC:  Mem:       3348800    3261336      87464          0     674980     465228
<jester-> sa_: getconf LONG_BIT
<jester-> e 4
<sa_> jester: risponde  64
<jester-> sembrava  un kernel a 32 bit, hai kernel originale o taroccato
<sa_> jester:  originale...da distro
<jester-> HoldenC: idee?
<sa_> ho letto qualcosa tanti anni fa sil comand " append"
<sa_> vidice qualcosa???
<HoldenC> jester-: hmm... sa_ il bios riconosce 4gb? metti "dmesg" e "cat /proc/cpuinfo" su pastebin
<jester-> sa_: 64 bit non dovrebbe avere problemi
<jester-> HoldenC: il bios dimenticai, che forse il supporto non abilitò
<sa_> siil bios li vede: ho un XP del piffero che li vede tutti
<sa_> aiutcosa vuol dire :  metti "dmesg" e "cat /proc/cpuinfo" su pastebin???????
<jester-> !paste | sa_
<ubot-it> sa_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sa_> ok
<jester-> sa_:  dmesg e cat /proc/cpuinfo due comandi sugnno
<user> salve
<user> ho rimosso gnome-panel con sudo apt-get remove gnome-panel, ma al riavvio non mi fa piu accedere mi da il login da fare e mi rimanda sempre al login, come posso fare per risolvere? scrivo dalla live
<jester-> user:  lo reinstalli
<user> jester  si ma non riesco ad entrare, come faccio a reinstallarlo?
<sa_> scusatemi...sono stato interrottto.....datemi ancora un attimo x favore... :-(
<jester-> user: parti in modalità ripristino (recovery) vai in shell di root con supporto di rete e lo installi
<user> ah il recovery mode
<user> ok provo
<user> grazie
<sa_> jester ...HoldenC ....ho incollato dmesg
<jester-> sa_: incolla qui il link alla pagina
<sa_> ok
<sa_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/536777/
<jester-> sa_: pure dmesg
<sa_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/536778/
<sa_> fatto
<HoldenC> sa_: linea 44 WARNING: BIOS bug: CPU MTRRs don't cover all of memory, losing 768MB of RAM.
<sa_> cavolo....mai visto
<sa_> cosa devo dare?
<HoldenC> sa_: cerca su google o prova a vedere se il bios ha qualche impostazione per memoria o mtrr
<user> jester grazie ho risolto
<sa_> ok HoldenC, ci provo
<HoldenC> sa_: qualcuno sembra avere lo stesso problema https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/319912
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 319912 in linux "BIOS bug: CPU MTRRs don't cover all of memory" [Undecided,Invalid]
<user> jester-  volevo chiedere se è possibile togliere il pannello di gnome senza che succeda di nuovo quel problema
<sa_> grazie vado a leggere subito
<jester-> user:  a quale pro? se lo togli fotti gnome
<user> jester- volevo sostituirlo con una docky
<jester-> HoldenC: potrebbe provare installare il  geric-server a vedere che fa
<jester-> user: centra una cippa
<HoldenC> sa_: forse aggiornare il bios potrebbe risolvere. oppure prova dei live cd con altre versioni di kernel e vedi che succede
<jester-> mica si toglie gnome panel
<HoldenC> sa_: leggi anche qui http://erlug.linux.it/pipermail/erlug/2009-09/msg00008.html
<puccio> jester hai la minima idea di "come/da dove" io possa configurare xfce4-mixer affinchè io abbia al massima una sola istanza?
<jester-> sa_: controlla nel bios sew l'opzione tipo: large memory è  abilitata
<sa_> grazie HoldenC....lo leggo subito
<user> jester-  neanche con gconf-editor non cè la possibilità di nasconderlo almeno?
<jester-> puccio: non conosco xfce, cura glpiana
<HoldenC> sa_: quel post poi porta qui http://fixunix.com/kernel/550350-pat-mtrrs.html
<puccio> grazie jester-
<jester-> user: non lo so, io detesto quel tipo di orpelli, leggi piuttosto la guida del cazzillo
<notturno> ciao
<user> la guida del cazzillo ?
<notturno> ci sono 59 utenti
<jester-> user: ka docky
<jester-> notturno: se e tutto va bene
<notturno> si chiamano utenti quelli cha partecipano a una chat?
<notturno> ciao jester
<notturno> qui non c'è la chat privata
<jester->  certo che c'è ma non è gradita
<jester-> notturno: questo è un canale di supporto per cazzeggio /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<notturno> cosa intendi per cazzeggio?
<Peace-> jester-: xD
<notturno> qui non dice niente nessuno
<notturno> tutti zitti o almeno così sembra
<jester-> !chat | notturno
<ubot-it> notturno: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sa_> HoldenC...sto leggendo il tuo ultimo link
<notturno> ah, qui ci si  collega soltanto per argomenti tecnici?
<notturno> scusatemi ma è la prima volta che entro  qui
<sa_> HoldenC: ho letto i vari links ch emi hai suggerito. ora pero' non so cosa fare. se ho capito bene il prob. dipende dal bios e non sembra risolvibile. Giusto?
<HoldenC> sa_: si, dipende dal bios, forse con un aggiornamento potrebbe essere risolvibile. leggevo che qualcuno ha cambiato scheda madre per risolvere. al massimo perdi quei 700mb di mem, ma il sistema comunque funziona
<jester-> sa_: prova a  installare il genric-server che male che vada danni non fa e controlla bene il bios
<jester-> sa_: a parte il fatto che non ti accorgerai della differenza
<sa_> generici server?
<sa_> mi spieghi?
<jester-> sa_: sa_ sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-server linux-headers-generic-server
<jester-> sa_: poi riavvii con quel kernel
<sa_> ok ora lo faccio
<sa_> jester:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/536794/
<sa_> jester....non me lo da  :-(
<abla88> ciao a tutti non riesco a installare un programma perchè la mia macchina è riconosciuta come i686 mentre lui vorrebbe Linux_x86
<abla88> che fare?
<abla88> pensate che l'ho installato sull'eeepc ma su questo non va
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<sa_> HoldenC, Jester, siete stati molto gentili e disponibi e vi ringrazio x questo.A questo punto credo che terro' il sistema coi'....perdo ram ma il sistema funziona bene. Grazie dell' aiuto!!!!
<HoldenC> sa_: prego
<ivano> salve a tutti
<ivano> chi mi aiuta ??'
<ivano>  trasmission va molto lento con ubuntu 10.10
<ivano> come mai^??
<roxdragon> ciao ivano  hai aperto le porte?
<fLow> raga ho un problema serio e fastidioso (direi)
<fLow> Devo installare un altro so per avere un dual boot ma all'avvio non esegue nulla, parte ubuntu
<ivano> le porte? del router?
<fLow> Qualcuno sa come risolvere'
<roxdragon> si ivano
<roxdragon> !grub | fLow
<ivano> mi guidi tu ?? ma credo che siano aperte
<ubot-it> fLow: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<roxdragon> ripristina il grub e parrte fLow
<roxdragon> ivano,  vai su http://192.168.1.1
<fLow> e se non ho il cd di ubuntu, perchè l'ho prestato?
<ivano> il mio e' infostrada non credo sia quello il link
<ivano> deve essere 01 finale
<fLow> ?
<roxdragon> fLow,  postami: sudo update-grub
<francesco_> ciao -- nuovo -- qulcuno mi riesce a spiegare xche' non vedo l'opzione x condividere cartelle e files anche se ho installato samba? (10.04 LTS)
<roxdragon> prova ivano
<ivano> ecco ci sono dentro
<roxdragon> hai gurdato su
<fLow> Te lo posto con paste?
<roxdragon> !condivisione | francesco_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'condivisione'
<roxdragon> -.-
<roxdragon> si fLow
<ivano> come faccio ad aprire le porte??
<roxdragon> ivano, che router è?
<fLow> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/536815/
<roxdragon> fLow,  hai anche windows?
<fLow> No.
<roxdragon> che sistemi hai? oltre a ubuntu
<ivano> sitecomw wl 612
<fLow> Lo dovrei installare ora, per problemi di compatibilità
<fLow> non ho nulla a parte linux
<roxdragon> ok allora installalo... qual'è il problema? :o
<fLow> Non me lo fa partire, anche se nel bios è tutto configurato con il lettore cd per primo.
<fLow> Ma non parte
<fLow> Devo per forza farlo partire dal OS ubuntu?
<francesco_> ciao grazie ripasso ...
<roxdragon> fLow,  allora... che vuoi fare?? non ti parte il lettore cd al boot?
<roxdragon> ivano,  cerca la sezione port forwarding
<fLow> si non mi parte dal boot il lettore cd
<roxdragon> hai impostato tutto bene? prova con un lettore sterno o da usb
<roxdragon> o con un altro cd di ubuntu
<roxdragon> e vedi se il cd e difettoso
<fLow> Vabbè provo. Win si puo installare anche se eseguo da ubuntu?
<filo1234> no
<roxdragon> na
<filo1234> fLow: ancora non ho capito cosa vuoi fare però
<filo1234> !installazione | fLow
<ubot-it> fLow: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<fLow> Installare XP. Chiedevo, siccome non mi parte dal boot, se si potesse installare da desktop.
<ivano> non esiste quella voce
<ivano> o almeno non la trovo
<filo1234> fLow: no
<fLow> Non so perchè Ubuntu non me lo fa partire da boot
<filo1234> non c'entra nulla ubuntu, devi impostare il bios perchè partda cd...
<fLow> Già fatto
<filo1234> allora sarà il cd di windows guasto..immagino sia originale..
<fLow> Ahahah. COmprare Windows originale, diciamo di si.
<fLow> xD
<fLow> Quel sistema operativo non merita neanche di esser chiamato tale, a parte xp che è ottimo.
<filo1234> tant'è che ti sbatti per installartelo
<filo1234> fLow: comunque la tua è una richiesta OT in questo canale
<fLow> i know
<ivano> niente allora ?? non c'e' una guida per configurare utorrent con sitecom wl-612?
<fLow> Avevo anche io quel router penoso, immagino hai infostrada?
<ivano> mi arrendo
<ivano> scarichero' con seven
<ivano> che la va ù
<ivano> perche' e' tutto cosi' complesso su ubuntuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<fLow> Purtroppo non è così diffuso come win
<frezli> ciao raga
<frezli> vorrei sapere se esistono adattatori wireless usb per router da 300Mbps compatibili linux !!!!1
<Scall> Sul sito ubuntu one faccio "Upload file", poi faccio "Sfoglia" per selezionare il file dal mio computer, e alla fine premendo il tasto "Uploading..." non succede niente! :-O Come mai? Aiuto :-O
<Zaulx_I> ciao a tutti
<Zaulx_I> ho appena installato ubuntu 10.10 e da startx non parte la modalità grafica
<Zaulx_I> ho provato ad installare apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ma non va. Chi mi aiuta?
<Zaulx_I> ehiii ci siete?
<roxdragon> Zaulx_I, dai piu info
<roxdragon> che hai fatto per non avviarsi più?
<Zaulx_I> niente, di particolare ho installato ubuntu 10.10 al riavvio mi ha chiesto user e pass in modalita testo
<Zaulx_I> dopodichè pensavo , semplicemente scrivere startx per avviare la modalità grafica , ma non va
<Zaulx_I> dice non installato .. xinit
<filo1234> Zaulx_I: ma non è che magari abbia installato la versione server?
<Zaulx_I> si , esatto
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> la versione server non ha grafica
<filo1234> devi installare la versione Desktop
<Zaulx_I> ora dal forum ho letto che da apt-get install ubuntu-desktop è possibile
<Zaulx_I> esatto ma dice impossibile
<filo1234> lascia perdere
<filo1234> scarica la versione Desktop e reinstalla
<Zaulx_I> cioè filo1234 ?
<Zaulx_I> devo scaricare un altra ISO?
<filo1234> cioè scarica l'iso della desktop
<Zaulx_I> naaaaaaaaaaa. tempo perso
<filo1234> coem vuoi
<Zaulx_I> ok, ci provo. Pensavo che ci fosse una via per risolvere il problema
<Zaulx_I> dunque, ricomincio da capo
<filo1234> non è un problema è stata una scelta sbagliata...
<Zaulx_I> :( azz
<filo1234> avere un server che poi userai come una desktop non serve
<Neuromancer_> asd
<Zaulx_I> per avere almeno di grafica avvolte può essere utile, bohh
<Neuromancer_> non credo proprio
<filo1234> su un server è inutile la grafica, se sai cme usare un server
<Neuromancer_> si chiama server per una ragione ben precisa
<Zaulx_I> appunto, ma io sono all'inizio
<Zaulx_I> ehh :)
<filo1234> appunto
<Zaulx_I> ok, grazie. Mi tengo la versione server lo stesso. E passo con scaricare anche la versione desktop.
<Zaulx_I> dovrò incominciare giusto ?
<filo1234> incomincia ascaricarti  einstallarti una versione desktop
<filo1234> non è detto che uno debba per forza poi dover usare un server
<Zaulx_I> grazie mille, del consiglio.
<Zaulx_I> a presto. :) , ciao
<filo1234> ciao
<Zaulx_I> se ho problemi, busso
<filo1234> e io non ti apro
<filo1234> :p
<Zaulx_I> :D
<ivano> aiutoooo
<ivano>  trasmission va lentino con ubuntu come faccio ad aprire le porte del router=?????
<ivano> mi aiuta qualkuno?
<ivano> uffi e' possibile che non c'e' una guida ?
<jester-> ivano: la guida dek router devi guardare
<jester-> del*
<ivano> non possiamo farlo qui'?
<peppeuz> ragazzi buonasera. una cosa assurda, stavo rinominando un file video per far combaciare il nome con quello dei sottotitoli e non so come "è scomparso" o.o
<peppeuz> c'è qualche modo di vedere tramite terminale un log di quello che ho fatto?
<jester-> ivano: centra nulla il sistema con il firewall del rutter
<ivano> sitecon wl-612
<jester-> ivano:  lo avrà pure un manuale
<filo1234> peppeuz: history
<jester-> long history
<ivano> ma mika mi dice come aprire le porte per trasmission
<peppeuz> non lo stavo rinominando da terminale, non voglio vedere la cronologia dei comandi
<peppeuz> ma un log di sistema
<peppeuz> non è possibile?
<jester-> ivano: mica ha le porte trasmission, devi solo settare una porta aperta nel router
<peppeuz> ve lo giuro, si è volatilizzato quel cavolo di file o.
<jester-> peppeuz: per vedere cosa
<peppeuz> o.o
<ivano> complicato per me
<peppeuz> jester- un log di tutto quello che è avvenuto nel sistema diciamo negli ultimi 2 minuti
<jester-> peppeuz: impostazioni di trasmission e fagli controllare la porta in uso
<jester-> peppeuz: dmesg
<ivano> tu non lo sai fare
<ivano> ?
<filo1234> peppeuz: /var/log/syslog o /var/log/messages
<jester-> ivano:  impostazioni di trasmission e fagli controllare la porta in uso
<pepigno75> salve forse sono OT ma esiste per Ubuntu una ricerca simile alla nuova di windows o simile a quella del mac cioè scrivi una parola e ti trova l' applicazione o documento
<filo1234> ma non so se rimnga
<filo1234> ma non so se rimanga traccia di quello che fai da nautilus
<ivano> 51413
<peppeuz> pepigno75 se conosci il nome esatto digiti whereis NOME sul terminale e ti dice
<jester-> pepigno75: c'è un applett gnome non ricordo il nome
<peppeuz> filo1234 sto controllando, grazie :)
<ivano> poi?
<jester-> ivano: poi vedi se la porta che usa è aperta o no
<pepigno75> c'è gnome do
<ivano> dove vedo
<filo1234> pepigno75: risorse>cerca file?
<jester-> ivano:  impostazioni di trasmission e fagli controllare la porta in uso
<pepigno75> filo1234,  non è la stessa cosa
<peppeuz> filo1234 niente log di nautilus né di altro, solo kernel
<jester-> peppeuz: anche la monica bellucci non è la stessa cosa della morosa
<peppeuz> pepigno75 io con gnome do ho avuto più problemi che altro, ma perché ho tentato di fargli indicizzare un hd troppo grosso
<jester-> mica la amazzi la morosa per quello
<peppeuz> jester- la mia morosa è più bella :D
<jester-> ma vaaa?
<pepigno75> peppeuz,  anch'io ho avuto problemi in passato infatti ne cercavo di altri simili
<ivano> dice che la porta e' chiusa
<filo1234> pepigno75: cercare deve mca fare le bolle
<jester-> ivano: quindi pia il man del rutter e vedi come aprirla
<pepigno75> filo1234, è l' unica cosa che mi piace di winzoz 7, ti trova le app subuto
<ivano> ed e' questo il problema
<ivano> qua' mi fermo non so come fare
<jester-> ivano: i rutter sono uno diverso dall'altro nei settaggi e il sitecom è a me sconosciuto
<ivano> son dentro nel router
<peppeuz> comunque sono shockato, stavo eliminando una parte di nome inutile, ho dato invio e non so dove è andato a finire... dovrò riscaricarlo. ma non vi assillo oltre...
<jester-> ivano: se non leggi le istruzioni tiri natale
<ivano> allora siamo rovinati
<pepigno75> qualcuno sa che ATI h rilasciato dei driver decenti per la 10.10 ? o se è stato risolto il bug
<jester-> va bè che il leggere sembra sia diventato un tabu per le ultime generazioni
<ivano> leggere?
<jester-> pepati non rilascia piu una cippa, li sviluppano canonical e non ricordo chi altro
<jester-> ivano:  il manuale del rutter ce l'hai ?
<ivano> no
<jester-> ivano: per manuale si intende quel coso dove sono indicate le varie manovre da fare
<jester-> ivano: vai sul sito e te lo scaruchi
<jester-> scarichi*
<jester-> che ti serve sempre
<ivano> una volta scaricato cosa devo cercare
<jester-> ivano: il port forwarding
<jester-> ivano: o le regole firewall
<utopia> ciao ubuntiani!
<marcotux> sera
<roxdragon> sera
#ubuntu-it 2010-11-27
<puccio> nottte a tutti
<perkubuntu> ehi buonaserata qualcuno sa perche' con maverick mi chiede sempre di mettere il dvd installante per aggiungere programmi?
<perkubuntu> ehi buonaserata qualcuno sa perche' con maverick mi chiede sempre di mettere il dvd installante per aggiungere programmi?
<Marco____> Amule mi dice kad firewall eppure ho aperto la porta udp sia nel router ke nel firewall . come posso risolvere? grazie
<katane> perkubuntu: devi eliminare il cd dal tuo sources.list
<perkubuntu> ecco katane come posso eliminarlo?
<roxdragon> seraaaaaaa :D
<roxdragon> Marco____, apri le porte sul router
<katane> perkubuntu: apri sorgenti software e controlla se è presente il disco di ubuntu, se c'è disabilitalo
<Marco____> roxdragon: come ho scritto prima le ho aperte sia nel router ke nel firewall ma mi dice kad firewall
<Marco____> ed
<roxdragon> katane, non c'è perkeubuntu XD
<Marco____> roxdragon: ho provato anke a riawiare Amule ma il problema rimane
<katane> boh, domandano e scappano...
<roxdragon> Marco____,  mmm
<roxdragon> il server ha id alto?
<Claudinux> !amule | marco____
<ubot-it> marco____: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule - vedi anche la voce !adunanza
<Marco____> roxdragon: yes
<Marco____> roxdragon: ed2k verde id alto
<roxdragon> aggiorna i kad
<roxdragon> scaricati un nodes.dat
<Marco____> roxdragon: impossibile skarikare la lista dei nodi ... mi dice
<Claudinux> !kappa | marco____
<ubot-it> marco____: www.nokappa.it
<Marco____> pensavo www-nodes-dat.com o direttaam dall icona d Amule
<roxdragon> spe Marco____  :)
<utopia> aiuto dopo aggiornamento al riavvio tty1 e poi piu nulla... solo dopo avere selezionato il secondo kernel della lista ho potuto arrivare di nuovo su ubuntu per chiedervi ora cosa devo fare?
<roxdragon> Marco____,  http://www.nodes-dat.com/
<roxdragon> scaricalo da qui e lo metti nella cartella (mi pare)
<Carlin0> Marco____, installa amule-utils dopo di che basterà che clicchi sul link nel sito
<Carlin0> anzi scusa Marco____  il pacchetto da installare è amule-gnome-support
<raffa> samba aiuto
<Pupazzetto> ah allora c'è anche un chan italiano :D
<crazyduck> Eseguibile (application/x-executable) come si isstalla sta roba
<crazyduck> cè qualcuno...
<marcotux> nello specifico cos'è?
<crazyduck> è un file per installare cacaoweb
<Pupazzetto> io non capisco perchè faccio una installazione minimale di lucid o maverick e subito dopo il reboot del setup non c'è modo di fare login da root...
<Carlin0> Pupazzetto, perchè l'utente root è disabilitato di default
<Pupazzetto> capisco, però con Karmic ci riuscivo
<marcotux> fai login da utente
<marcotux> poi sudo passwd giusto?
<Pupazzetto> cioè vorrei fare un mediacenter con xbmc + minimal ubuntu
<Pupazzetto> conosco solo win e dos da una vita ma linux mai messo sul serio
<Carlin0> ma era disabilitato anche su karmic magari lo avevi abilitato tu
<Pupazzetto> eppure mi sto fermando al primo intoppo...
<Pupazzetto> si ma l'ho abilitato da setup anche adesso
<Pupazzetto> e comunque non so se password incorrect voglia dire disabled
<Pupazzetto> ed inoltre se provo a fare un sudo qualsiasi
<Pupazzetto> non sono nella sudoers list
<Pupazzetto> quindi mi ritrovo praticamente lockato dalla macchina
<crazyduck> marcotux: hai una idea per il mio file
<Pupazzetto> ah e non ho abilitato le shadow password...
<marcotux> ci sto pensando :)
<Pupazzetto> con su ottengo auth failure
<Pupazzetto> bello... ho appena installato qualcosa che mi ha lockato fuori dalla macchina :D
<Carlin0> Pupazzetto, mi dai il risultato di groups
<marcotux> ma l'ha scaricato da qui http://www.cacaoweb.org/downloads.html ?
<Pupazzetto> xbmc (account utente che ho creato e ho loggato adesso) adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<marcotux> crazyduck, comunque pare che non è da installare, ma da eseguire
<Carlin0> Pupazzetto, sistema → amministrazione → utentu e gruppi aggiungiti al gruppo admin
<crazyduck> marcotux: e come si fa con win ... clicchi  e parte qua no ...ummm mumble mumnble
<Pupazzetto> e da riga di comando visto che ho solo quella? :D
<marcotux> crazyduck, devi aprire un terminale e fare come dice in quella pagina
<crazyduck> si ma non va ...
<Pupazzetto> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD <--- ho installato questa
<marcotux> ti da messaggi di errore?
<Pupazzetto> non c'è window manager alcuno
<marcotux> non sapevo della minimal cd, per il prossimo server magari provo a farmelo da zero con quella
<Pupazzetto> guarda io stavo tentando vedendo varie guide
<Carlin0> Pupazzetto, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Pupazzetto> di fare un mediacenter tramite una minimal
<seawolf> Pupazzetto sul sito di xbmc c'è la live cd,se ricordo si può pure installare è basata su ubuntu
<Pupazzetto> con karmic mi era quasi riuscito
<Pupazzetto> seawolf si ma volevo anche intraprendere un pò il lato "educational" della cosa :D
<Pupazzetto> Carlin0 non vorrei un'interfaccia grafica
<Pupazzetto> sennò pazienza dai
<marcotux> crazyduck, ci sei ancora?
<Pupazzetto> riprovo con Karmic
<crazyduck> si
<seawolf> usa adduser per creare utenti
<Pupazzetto> solo root può farlo
<marcotux> crazyduck, dicevo, da errori?
<Pupazzetto> mi ha detto il sistema :D
<seawolf> son sudo
<Pupazzetto> per me c'è qualcosa che non va...
<crazyduck> si  non such fileo directory
<seawolf> in recovery mode sei root,prova da li
<marcotux> crazyduck, ovvio
<Pupazzetto> come avviare il recovery mode se non vedo grub? :D
<marcotux> devi andare nella cartella dove c'è il file, desktop?
<Pupazzetto> dopo il post mi ritrovo direttamente in console tty1
<marcotux> cd percorso/al/file
<seawolf> devi premere shift per vedere il menu grub
<marcotux> poi ./ecc ecc
<Pupazzetto> ottimo suggerimento, proviamo :D
<seawolf> dopo il boots del bios
<Pupazzetto> ho solo visto una scritta GRUB loading...
<Pupazzetto> ho fatto male qualcosa io? perchè è ritornato in console :D
<seawolf> appena prima tienilo premuto
<seawolf> ma,ho non ti ha chiesto user e passw durante l'installazione ,o sul sito ci son scritte
<Pupazzetto> oh ottimo
<Pupazzetto> ecco il gnu grub :D
<seawolf> tipo user ubuntu passw ubuntu
<Pupazzetto> direi utilizzo il recovery mode
<Pupazzetto> no le ho settate io in fase di installazione
<Pupazzetto> ma non sono mica andate
<Pupazzetto> con karmic andavano benissimo però
<marcotux> crazyduck, riuscito?
<Pupazzetto> ok sono root e ho shell come mi cambio la password? :D
<marcotux> mah vabbeh XD
<Pupazzetto> chpass?
<marcotux> mmm forse passwd
<Carlin0> passwd
<marcotux> ma chiedo conferma :)
<marcotux> bene
<Pupazzetto> ottimo
<Pupazzetto> e per vedere se non è disabilitato? :O
<marcotux> domanda un po per tutti, ma siamo noi che ormai siamo abbituati, o per i nuovi usare il terminale=suicidio?
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti
<fleurtherock> si
<fleurtherock> marcotux
<marcotux> non mi sembra poi manco tanto complicato
<Pupazzetto> a me piace un casino il terminale, ho nostalgia del dos 3.30 :D
<fleurtherock> più che altro anche la scarsa voglia di applicarsiù
<marcotux> io avevo un ps1 della ibm :)
<Pupazzetto> io ho cominciato con un pc1 olivetti prodest
<Pupazzetto> che impaccarono ai miei ad una fiera a messina ahua
<marcotux> io son stato abbastanza fortunato, mi sa che era il 93 quando ho avuto il primo pc...
<Pupazzetto> e ne ho fatto un mestiere
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcotux> si vero scusa
<Carlin0> mica per me...
<marcotux> no no lo so
<marcotux> kick e ban così meglio evitarli
<Pupazzetto> ok comunque provo a vedere se posso loggare root dopo aver cambiato la password
<Pupazzetto> però strano che anche se nel setup ho scelto di non disabilitare root sia inaccessibile ugualmente...
<fleurtherock> io ho iniziato ad usare linux 2 anni fa
<fleurtherock> marcotux, hai mica da consigliarmi un manuale online dei comandi per il terminale?
<marcotux> fleurtherock, parla su ubuntu-it-chat è meglio :)
<roxdragon> oggi niente supporto ^^
<roxdragon> non c'è nessuno ??'
<BetaBrain> roxdragon, e la crisi :D+
<roxdragon> aahahahahahah
<roxdragon> evvai si spamma :P non c'è floodbot :P
<Guest3132> #ubuntu-it
<Nippon> buongiorno a tutti
<Nippon> volevo sapere solo una informazione. Ho installato Virtula Box su ubuntu mettendo il SO Windows XP
<Nippon> e vorrei sapere se è necessario installare un antivirus su windows xp che sitrova in virtual box
<Nippon> grazie
<Nippon> qualche informazionme?
<giuseppesassi> buon giorno a tutti, ho un problema non mi funziona la webcam su asus z9200
<giuseppesassi> ragazzi/e non funziona neanche chesse
<giuseppesassi> a dopo.
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<yoda> giorno a tutti
<lupus_> giorno a tutti,
<lupus_> come posso fare a installare ubuntu netbook da 10.04 alla 10.10? grazie
<lupus_> c'è un modo per farlo senza dover riscaricare il file iso?
<lupus_> un ultima cosa,i dati che ho li devo salvare?
<Nippon> salve
<Nippon> volevo sapere solo una informazione. Ho installato Virtula Box su ubuntu mettendo il SO Windows XP
<Nippon> e vorrei sapere se è necessario installare un antivirus su windows xp che sitrova in virtual box
<Shin3> si
<Nippon> grazie
<Shin3> sempre winzoz si tratta
<Nippon> il si è rivolto a me?
<Shin3> gia
<Nippon> ma gira con linux
<Nippon> il SO Winzoz gira su linux
<Shin3> no gira su una partizione virtuale
<Nippon> è quindi è facilemnte attaccabile
<Shin3> è facile quanto un windows
<Nippon> c'è un antivirus gratuito che posso installare su winzoz?
<Shin3> googolando certo
<Nippon> tipo ?
<Nippon> AVG?
<Shin3> non l oso non uso antivir da un po
<Nippon> ok, grazie tanto
<Shin3> figurati
<Shin3> Claudinux,
<Shin3> mi sa che è ocupato
<Claudinux> ciao shin3
<Shin3> hai 2 minuti?
<Shin3> ho un dubbio e prima di fare cazzatissime vorrei chiedere consigli sul da fare visto che di cazzate ne faccio di mio
<Davide_> mi hanno detto che c è un 'coso' che fa la scrivania come 1 cubo 3d tridimensionale . è compiz fusion icon?
<Shin3> può essere
<Davide_> Shin3: sai dirmi come funziona? nn l ho capito
<massimo18> stepp: niente privato, siamo in un canale di supporto e quello che chiedi potrebbe interessare anche altri
<Shin3> e lo installi e poi tramite conposizioni di tasti lo esegui
<Davide_> Shin3: mi spieghi meglio? non ho capito . quale composizione d tasti?
<Davide_> Shin3: c è 1 guida su www?
<stepp> ok....dovrei installare una pennetta wifi d-link dwl-g122
<Shin3> se non ricordo male si usano ctrl il tasto super ma puo modificare la sequenza
<Shin3> a certo ma non so se è ufficiale ubuntu
<Davide_> Shin3: cos è il tasto super?
<Shin3> windows
<Shin3> cmq compiz non credo che sia supporto di ubuntu quindi non è il chan giusto :)
<massimo18> !compiz
<ubot-it> Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<stepp> massimo18 puoi aiutarmi tu? ti spiego il problema, il mio postatile non riconosce la penna d-link dwl g122, come posso fare per installarla? ho provato a fare partire il sutup con wine ma si blocca....si può fare in qualche altro modo?scusa il disturbo
<Davide_> in quella guida dice d fare 1 comando usando il sombolo 'tilde' . come faccio a fare la 'tilde' ?
<mlazzari2> 'giorno
<sage79> salve. fate assistenza anche ad ubuntu installato in vmware? non riesco ad aumentare la risoluzione dello schermo
<jester-> sanova: installati i tolls?
<miquel> scusate, qualcuno sa dirmi se esiste un programma per creare animazioni tipo flash? .. grazie
<MaraNew> Salve popolo di ubuntu!
<MaraNew> Ho un problema. Non so bene dove cercare supporto così riferisco a tutti. Ho ubuntu 10.10, completamente aggiornato, però ho un problema: se dal pannello apro Risorse, e quindi Scrivania, o documenti e così via.. Non si apre! E' un errore del sistema oppure ce l'ho solo io?
<MaraNew> c'è quaaaaaalcuuuno?
<opale> ciao cosè iceautority
<katane> opale: è uno dei file di configurazione nascosti nella tua home
<Miller_> che differenza c è tra ubuntu netbook edition e desktop edition? cos ha in meno?
<utopia> rox non ci sei=?
<Shin3> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mikeke> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<utopia> a voi ve lo fa scaricare questo driver: http://it.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/260.19.21/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.21.run
<Miller_> che differenza c è tra ubuntu netbook edition e desktop edition? cos ha in meno?
<Miller_> utopia:  io ho installato ubuntu desktop su 1 notebook e funziona
<Miller_> utopia: ma non sono riuscito a trovare, sul sito ubuntu, 1 pagina link che spiegasse la differenza tra le 2 versioni in cosa consiste cos ha in meno 1 dell altra
<lupus_> ciao a tutti,come posso passare alla versione ubuntu netbook 10.10
<lupus_> io ora ho la 10.04
<Miller_> lupus_: basta ke clicki sistema > amministrazione > gestore aggiornamenti > verifica > installa
<lupus_> ma devo riconfigurare tutto
<Shin3> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Shin3> no
<Miller_> lupus_: io nn ho ri config nulla post aggiornam
<Miller_> ento
<mikeke> ciao ragazzi, che distribuzione linux mi consigliate di installare su un notebook che ha meno di un anno?
<lupus_> lo fatto ma la versione 10.10 non me la da
<utopia> sei mai andato su gestione aggiornamenti?
<lupus_> si
<Miller_> lupus_: hai clickato verifica aggiornamenti?
<lupus_> si ma non mi da la versione 10.10
<utopia> sistema / informazioni di ubuntu cosa c'è scritto?
<Miller_> forse xké è già aggiornato
<Miller_> forse percké è già aggiornato
<Miller_> forse perché è già aggiornato
<lupus_> ho risolto sono andato su sorgenti software/aggiornamenti/ed ho impostato su rilasci normali
<Miller_> lupus_: ah ok avevi 'rilasci lunghi'
<utopia> bene
<lupus_> solo rilasci con supporto esteso lts
<utopia> qualcuno mi dice se riesce a scaricare da questo link? http://it.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/260.19.21/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.21.run
<lupus_> scaricando questa nuova versione devo rifare la partizione del disco o no
<utopia> ma noooo
<utopia> io ho aggiornato senza rifare nessuna partizione
<utopia> ma è un tasto
<utopia> su si sistema/informazioni di ubuntu a destra troverai la domanda :Come passare alla nuova versione di Ubuntu?
<lupus_> siccome ho la versione netbook non è che mi installa la versione deskop
<utopia> sarà tutto automatico...non credo siano stati cosi sprovveduti..
<lupus_> un ultima cosa e molto meglio la versione 10.10
<utopia> guarda che è un tasto da premere poi al riavvio ti si aggiorna ...non è questa grande difficoltà..
<lupus_> ok esco aggiorno poi vi faccio sapere ciao e grazie.a dopo
<utopia> lupus sicuramente ha meno bug
<Welovemetal> Salve a tutti
<Welovemetal> Vorrei configurare con ubuntu un server di ftp, mi spiego meglio
<utopia> salve, mi dite se riuscite a scaricare da questo link qualcuno mi dice se riesce a scaricare da questo link? http://it.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/260.19.21/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.21.run  ???
<utopia> vuoi un software ftp?
<jester-> utopia: pessima idea, peròbiona per segarti xorg
<jester-> però buona*
<Welovemetal> praticamente vorrei fare in modo che collegandomi al mio ip posso navigare con il web fra le cartelle e scaricare dei file che voglio condividere , magari in sottocartelle e permessi
<Welovemetal> per farlo devo usare iubuntu server ? e con quali programmi ? grazie
<Welovemetal> ubuntu*
<utopia> welo se ti serve un soft ftp installa filezilla
<Welovemetal> e filezilla mi permette anche di accedere via web?
<utopia> tu vuoi trasformare la tua macchina in un server ??
<utopia> o vuoi un software per accedere in internet via ftp?
<Welovemetal> allora praticamente voglio che da dove sto sto
<Welovemetal> via internet
<Welovemetal> mi posso collegare al mio pc
<Welovemetal> e poter scaricare determinati file che metto in condivisione, poterne caricare altri
<Welovemetal> magari vorrei farlo suddiviso per cartelle
<utopia> a allora non lo so..
<Welovemetal> dove alcune cartelle sono libere come accesso e altre necessitano di eprmessi
<Welovemetal> ah
<Welovemetal> :(
<Welovemetal> grazie comunque .. spero che qualcun'altro sappia aiutarmi
<lucapost> salve a tutti
<lucapost> ho un asrock ion 330, con lettore blueray  da aggiornare, c'è qualche motivo per cui dovrei preferire di installare la 10.10 a 32bit, piuttosto che a 64bit?
<lucapost> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<pitch> ciaO A TUTTI
<pitch> io ho un problema che non sia avvia più ubuntu
<pitch> mi da un segnale che non sono stati installati il gestore alimentazione
<pitch> ho già seguito la guida quella con service gdm stop....
<pitch> mv/var/lib.. gdm_back
<roxdragon> pitch, hai fatto aggiornamenti?
<pitch> cioè ho fatto quelli di norma
<pitch> e c mq mi è sucesso quando non stava facendo aggiornamenti
<roxdragon> cioè? speiga bene che hai fatto che non ho capito ^^
<pitch> io ho usato ubuntu normalmente
<massimo18> pitch: ma se non si avvia ubuntu come fai a dare quei comandi?
<pitch> e il giorno dopo all'avvio mi ha fatto questo avviso
<massimo18> pitch: sei da live ora?
<pitch> no sono in xp
<pitch> avrei molto bisogno di usarlo perchè ho dei documenti importanti
<massimo18> prova da live se riesci a ripristinare
<roxdragon> mmmh... allora.. hai aggiornato e non ti si è avviato piu?
<pitch> non stavo facendo aggiornamenti
<pitch> stavo lavorando normalmente
<jester-> pitch: vieni qui da live
<pitch> dai comandi che avevo dato mi è uscito anche che non avevo spazio su disco
<jester-> pitch: vieni qui da live
<massimo18> pitch: se non entri con la live non se ne fa nulla
<pitch> <jester-> ma se vengo qui da live riusciamo a risolvere il problema?
<massimo18> almeno ci si può provare
<ragax> scusate
<jester-> pitch: se rimani cosi sicuramente no ma puoi continuare a piangerti addosso
<ragax> io programmo in c ma dove si trova la cartella con tutte le direttive del c?
<pitch> da live che programma irc posso usare senza installare niente
<pitch> oddio va bene lo stesso se ho una live della precedente versione di ubuntu che ho installato?
<jester-> pitch: usi il brauser
<jester-> !web
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'web'
<massimo18> !webchat
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'webchat'
<massimo18> nulla
<jester-> pitch: http://webchat.freenode.net/
<pitch> brauser sarebbe il programma irc
<jester-> pitch: sarebbe il browser firefox
<jester-> che si pronuncia brauser in ammaergano
<pitch> va bene lo stesso se ho il live della precedente versione?
<pitch> ?
<pitch> va bene se uso live ubuntu 8.10 e installato ho 10.04?
<jester-> pitch: 8.10 la minga ben, non legge ext4
<pitch> cavoli
<pitch> mi devo scaricare la 10.10 allora
<massimo18> pitch: ma con cosa hai installato la 10.04?
<pitch> e con un cd che aveva dato un mio amico
<jester-> pitch: ma che sistema hai adesso
<pitch> 10.04
<pitch> io ho un hard disk partizionato con xp e ubuntu 10.04
<jester-> pitch: devi venire in canale con la live
<massimo18> e 4
<pitch> però con live 10.04?
<massimo18> -.-
<jester-> pitch: o 10.10
<pitch> allora mi scarico la iso e poi arrivo ok?
<jester-> stamattina si è aperta la gabbia: andiamocene tutti a diporto random
<pitch> jester ci sei anche dopo
<pitch> '?
<lucapost> eccomi di ritorno,
<pitch> tempo che si scarichi ubuntu 10.10 e ritorno
<lucapost> dicevo, ho un asrock ion 330, ci metto ubuntu a 32 o 64 bit?
<lucapost> con i 64bit potrei avere problemi ad aprire multimedia particolari?
<lucapost> dopo pensavo di metterci xbmc
<jester-> lucapost: quanta ram hai
<lucapost> jester-: ahimè 2GB
<lucapost> cmq lo userei solo come mediacenter
<jester-> lucapost: metti la 32bit
<lucapost> jester-: puoi speigarmi perchè?
<jester-> lucapost: perchè in caso diproblemi drier la 32 bit è meglio servita e come prestazioni, se non fai calcoli complessi o grafica pensante non c'è differenza
<lucapost> jester-: per quel che riguardo i formati dei file, ci sono problemi a mettere una 64bit?
<prist> buongiorno
<jester-> lucapost: no
<jester-> lucapost: che processore hai
<lucapost> jester-: atom 330 dual core
<prist> scusate mi serve un'aiutino, non riesco a collegarmi a internet con il telefonino, viene riconosciuto, prova a collegarsi, poi dice che sta fuori rete. Con la chiavetta nn ho questi problemi
<lucapost> jester-: da 1.6 ghz
<lucapost> ancora una domanda
<lucapost> stavo pensando di separare la /root dalla /home
<lucapost> quanto spazio mi rischiede una /root con xbmc, più o meno
<lucapost> se gli dedico 10GB è sufficiente?
<jester-> lucapost: non so se sia un 64bitti
<jester-> lucapost: dipende da quello che installi poi e della roba personale che ci metti
<jester-> lucapost: home separata serve a una sega
<jester-> serve a complicarsi la vita
<lucapost> jester-: serve a quando devi agggiornare il sistema operativo
<prist|2> jester- puoi aiutarmi?
<prist|2> c'è qualcuno che puoi aiutarmi?
<prist|2> vorrei collegarmi con il telefonino, non riesco più a farlo
<jester-> lucapost: ???
<jester-> lucapost: che centra la home separata o no con l'ugrade
<jester-> l'upgrade*
<jester-> prist|2: come dire che prima andava?
<prist|2> si si
<prist|2> anche la chiavetta funziona bene
<prist|2> sono entrambi della 3
<jester-> prist|2: e ha smesso in seguito a cosa
<prist|2> entrambi con l'abbonamento
<prist|2> l'aggiornamento alla 10.10
<jester-> prist|2: il cellofono network manager lo vede?
<fleurtherock> ciao ho un problema di sistema centrale!
<fleurtherock> chi mi può dare una mano?
<prist|2> jester-: si certo
<fleurtherock> cosa posso prendere per il mal di testa?
<jester-> prist|2: hai creato la connessione in banda larga mobile?
<prist|2> jester-: fa anche la procedura guidata
<prist|2> jester-: tutto
<jester-> prist|2: e no ìn si connette?
<prist|2> no
<jester-> sigh
<jester-> prova con wvdial
<prist|2> esce, disconnesso, ora è fuori linea
<jester-> prist|2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Wvdial?highlight=%28wvdial%29
<prist|2> jester-: ok grazie ci provo
<lucapost> jester-: così per futuri upgrade lavoro solo su una partizione, quella di /root, senza rischiare di fare danni sui documenti
<utopia> è tornata la risoluzione!!
<jester-> lucapost: lol
<jester-> !partizioni | lucapost divertiti
<ubot-it> lucapost divertiti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizioniUbuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<lucapost> ubot-it: grassie
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'grassie'
<lucapost> swap quanto metto? come la ram, giusto?
<pitch> jester sto masterizzando la iso
<jester-> pitch: occhei
<pitch> 10.10 64bit va bene?
<pitch> ci troviamo in chat poi allora
<pitch> a dopo vado al riavvio
<lucapost> figa stà roba della 10.10 che mentre configuro il sistema inizia già a copiare i file....
<lucapost> spero dopo di non avere casini con il telecomando...
<pitch> jester eccomi
<pitch> sono in live
<pitch> c6?
<lucapost> stò leggendo questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Video/XboxMediaCenter
<jester-> pitch: dai sudo fdisk -l e metti sul pastebin
<lucapost> per la 10.10 cosa ci metto?
<pitch> link pastebin?
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pitch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537038/
<pitch> eccolo qui
<jester-> pitch: mo dai i comandi che ti passo
<pitch> ok
<jester-> pitch: sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt/
<pitch> non cancello niente vero
<pitch> '
<pitch> ?
<jester-> pitch: o segui o ti arrangi
<pitch> ok
<jester-> pitch: fatto il primo?
<pitch> si
<jester-> dillo quando hai fatto
<pitch> ok
<jester-> sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<pitch> fatto
<jester-> sudo mount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<pitch> fatto
<jester-> sudo mount  --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<pitch> fatto
<jester-> sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
<pitch> fatto
<jester-> pitch: non chiudere mai il terminale da adesso
<pitch> ok
<jester-> pitch: sudo apt-get update
<pitch> fatto sta lavorando
<pitch> fatto
<jester-> pitch: sudo apt-get -f install
<pitch> fatto
<jester-> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pitch> fatto
<jester-> che dice
<jester-> 0 0 0 0 ?
<pitch> E: Spazio libero in /var/cache/apt/archives/ insufficiente.
<jester-> pitch: sudo apt-get clean
<jester-> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pitch> fatto
<jester-> che fa
<pitch> È necessario scaricare 272MB di archivi. Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 191MB di spazio su disco. E: Spazio libero in /var/cache/apt/archives/ insufficiente.
<jester-> pitch: hai il disco pieno
<jester-> cancella un po di roba inservibile
<pitch> e come faccio?
<jester-> almeno un 500 mb
<pitch> e come faccio a cancellarla?
<jester-> pitch: se mi dici cosa vedi segare
<jester-> cosa devi
<pitch> posso cancellare un film x esempio
<jester-> pitch: apri un ltro terminale senza chiudere quello chroot
<jester-> altro
<pitch> ok fatto
<jester-> pitch: sudo nautilus
<jester-> pitch: vai in /mnt
<jester->  /mnt/home/tuouser
<jester-> e cancella
<jester-> libera un giga
<pitch> per andare in /mnt?
<pitch> ok ho capito
<jester-> pitch:a sinistra fclicca filesystem
<jester-> e poi /mnt/home/sticass
<pitch> c'è un problema io vedo le cartelle
<pitch> però non vedo i file dentro alle cartelle
<jester-> pitch: sudo nautilusl lo hai dato nel terminale ultimo aperto?
<jester-> pitch: sei in mnt?
<pitch> no
<pitch> si
<jester-> pitch: se non ascolti poi so cazzi
<pitch> si si l'avevo dato sudo nautilus
<pitch> scusami
<pitch> il primo comando
<jester-> clicca filesuystem a sinistra
<jester-> e vai in /mnt
<jester-> home
<pitch> ok
<jester-> sticass
<pitch> ok ora vedo i file
<pitch> cancello 1 gb
<jester-> cancella il necesario
<pitch> ok cancellato
<jester-> pitch: chiudi nautilus chiudi il terminale con prompt $
<pitch> non riesco a dare quel comando
<jester-> quale
<pitch> prompt $
<jester-> madu
<pitch> chiudo la finestra con x
<jester-> pitch: hai 2 terminali, uno con $ e l'altro con # o no
<jester-> pitch: chiudi i lfile manager
<pitch> ok fatto
<jester-> terminale con #
<pitch> si
<jester-> pitch: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pitch> fatto e mi dice sempre spazio insufficente
<jester-> ellamadonna ma stavi avanzando?
<pitch> È necessario scaricare 272MB di archivi. Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 191MB di spazio su disco. E: Spazio libero in /var/cache/apt/archives/ insufficiente.
<jester-> pitch: sudo apt-get clean
<pitch> fatto
<jester-> pitch: sudo apt-get upgrade
<pitch> Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 6463kB di spazio su disco. E: Spazio libero in /var/cache/apt/archives/ insufficiente.
<jester-> pitch: df -h
<pitch> do questo comando?
<jester-> pitch: /dev/sda5 used?
<jester-> pitch: se e la prima riga cosa dice
<attempt> copia il risultato in paste pitch
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pitch> ok
<pitch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537045/
<jester-> pitch: hai cancellato una sega
<pitch> come no ho eliminato 2 gb
<jester-> pitch: il disco è 100% occupato
<pitch> rifaccio il procedimento
<jester-> pitch: si terminale nuovo e sudo nautilus e controlla
<pitch> il film l'ho cancellato
<jester-> pitch: dai exit e riavvia la live va
<pitch> ora provo altro film
<jester-> pitch: prova pure a cancellare altro porni
<pitch> non ho porno
<pitch> riavvio tutto
<jester-> si fa pre dire
<pitch> e entro in live
<jester-> pitch: spe
<pitch> si
<jester-> pitch: riavvia in recovery
<pitch> per farlo?
<jester-> al menu vai in root con supporto rete e dai apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> pitch: dovresti avere la riga con modalita ripristiono o recovery
<pitch> non ho capito gli ultimi passaggi
<pitch> scusami
<jester-> pitch: va bè torna con la live
<pitch> chiudo tutto
<pitch> e rientro in live
<pitch> chiudo
<pitch> '?
<jester-> pitch: dai exit nel terminale prima
<pitch> ok posso chiuderlo
<pitch> '?
<jester-> si
<jester-> riavvia
<pitch> rieccomi jester
<jester-> pitch: sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt/
<pitch> fatto
<jester-> pitch: sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<pitch> fatto
<jester-> pitch: sudo mount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<pitch> fatto
<jester-> pitch: sudo mount  --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<pitch> fatto
<jester-> sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
<pitch> fatto
<jester-> pitch: apt-get update  senza sudo
<pitch> fatto
<jester-> ha letto i repo?
<pitch> si
<jester-> pitch: apt-get dist-ugrade
<pitch> fatto
<jester-> pitch: apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> che fa
<pitch> Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 191MB di spazio su disco. E: Spazio libero in /var/cache/apt/archives/ insufficiente.
<jester-> bella questa
<jester-> df-h
<jester-> df -h
<jester-> incolla qui la riga
<pitch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537053/
<jester-> pitch: hai gnome?
<pitch> si
<jester-> pitch: spe un moment
<pitch> ok aspetto
<jester-> pitch: come si chiama il tuo user
<pitch> alessandro
<jester-> pitch: rm /home/alessandro/.local/share/Trash/files/*
<jester-> pitch: rm /home/alessandro/.local/share/Trash/info/*
<pitch> sul terminale
<jester-> yess
<marcotux> qual'era il problema? svuotare il cestino?
<jester-> disco pieno
<marcotux> ah ok
<jester-> ha tolto un giga ma sempre pieno
<pitch> fatto
<marcotux> mi trovai in questa brutta situazione tempo fa quando usai partizioni separate, bel casino
<jester-> pitch: df -h
<pitch> sempre uguale a prima
<jester-> merd
<jester-> pitch: vai come prima in mnt e dimme quele file devi cancellare
<pitch> Hollywoodland.2006.iTALiAN.DVDRip.XviD-TRL.CD1
<jester-> pitch: e dove sta
<pitch> in home
<pitch> alessandro
<pitch> scaricati
<pitch> lo cancello?
<jester-> pitch: rm /home/alessandro/Scaricati/Hollywoodland.2006.iTALiAN.DVDRip.XviD-TRL.CD1
<jester-> pitch: o è una CARTELLA
<pitch> sul terminale di prima giusto
<jester-> quello con #
<pitch> no quello e il file
<pitch> ok
<pitch> fatto
<jester-> df -h
<lucapost> non capisco perchè ubuntu non riconosca la mia ethernet gigabit, viaggia solo a 10MB/s
<pitch> ok da 94 e passato a 93gb
<lucapost> qualcuno mi da una mano?
<jester-> pitch: apt-get update
<pitch> fatto
<marcotux> lucapost, boh la butto li magari il router/modem ti limita a 10
<jester-> lucapost: come fai a dire che va a 10
<HoldenC> lucapost: hai visto se il modulo ha qualche opzione per settare la velocità?
<jester-> lucapost: togli la corrente la pc. propriostacca la spina
<marcotux> aspe 10mbit o 10 mb?
<lucapost> stò trasferendo file via ethernet dal portatile all'asrock
<lucapost> 10MB/s
<jester-> pitch: che fa
<lucapost> dovrebbe andare a 64MB/s il limite di ext4
<marcotux> allora va a 100mbit potrebbe essere normale
<jester-> pitch: apt-get dist-upgrade
<pitch> letto i pachetti
<lucapost> non è normale
<pitch> e vai
<pitch> Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 191MB di spazio su disco. Continuare [S/n]?
<jester-> pitch: che problemi avevi di avvio
<lucapost> ho la stessa scheda su entrambi i dispositivi, in passato ho già raggiunto i 64MB/s
<pitch> s giusto
<pitch> '?
<marcotux> dipende se hai anche router gigabit
<jester-> pitch: s
<pitch> in lavorazione
<lucapost> marcotux: nessun router, collegamento diretto via ethernet
<lucapost> trasferisco via scp
<marcotux> allora ok, si, potrebbe non essere normale
<lucapost> sul notebook ho gentoo
<jester-> hihih lè gentoo allora
<jester-> lol
<marcotux> entrambe  gigabit direi quindi
<lucapost> jester-: non penso proprio
<lucapost> è un problema del driver di ubuntu
<HoldenC> lucapost: metti su pastebin:   sudo lspci -vvnn ; sudo lshw
<pitch> jester quando ha finito ti avviso ok?
<jester-> ok
<pitch> ora sta riaggiornando che cosa?
<lucapost> dio mucca, ubuntu nonha un server ssh di default?
<jester-> si installa
<jester-> nemmeno apache e samba
<HoldenC> sudo apt-get install ssh
<jester-> pitch: sta finendo l'aggiornamento che avevi interrotto
<jester-> per disco pieno
<HoldenC> !info ssh
<ubot-it> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.3p1-3ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<pitch> sono al 65%
<arcicaserana> ragazzi non riesco a trovare un ubuntu adatto ad un computerino di merda.....parte l'installazione ma dopo poco si scollega il monitor e addio installazione
<jester-> arcicaserana: prima di merd la marca sarebbe?
<arcicaserana> processore celeron
<jester-> fisso?
<arcicaserana> jester: che ti serve sapere
<marcotux> credo che comunque ubuntu sia troppo... quanti mhz?
<arcicaserana> si
<arcicaserana> 2.2ghz
<marcotux> allora ok
<jester-> arcicaserana: alra. hai fatto la live e poi bootata immagino
<HoldenC> arcicaserana: che versione stai provando? che scheda video hai?
<arcicaserana> jester: lubuntu
<jester-> arcicaserana: 32 bit?
<arcicaserana> si
<jester-> arcicaserana: avviando la live che succede
<lucapost> HoldenC: http://dpaste.com/280530/
<pitch> e normale che dica impossibile scrivere il registro?
<arcicaserana> jester: live funziona, ma poi quando gli do l'installazione dopo poco si blocca
<pitch> quando ha finito ti dico cmq
<jester-> arcicaserana: a che punto
<pitch> ok finito
<pitch> root@ubuntu:/#
<jester-> pitch: che problemi avevi avviando
<arcicaserana> jester:praticamente lo installa quasi tutto ma quando arriva a cambiare schermata si ferma e arrivederci
<pitch> problemi gestione alimentazione
<jester-> pitch: exit e prova a riavviare normale
<pitch> ok che dio c'è la mandi buona
<pitch> Grazie infinite!!!!!!
<jester-> arcicaserana: installato su partizione creata?
<marcotux> casomai prova ad installare con la versione alternate
<HoldenC> lucapost: è un portatile? comunque dovrebbe andar bene, sta lavorando con "autonegotiation=on duplex=full link=yes speed=1GB/s"
<HoldenC> lucapost: prova anche  dmesg | grep eth
<arcicaserana> jester: scusa rettifico....non mi va neanche live
<jester-> arcicaserana: arrivi al partizionamento e cosa hai scelto e come sei messo col disco
<arcicaserana> jester: me la carica fino ad un certo punto e poi basta
<jester-> arcicaserana: ma ti si apre la prima schermata con menu installa ubuntu e prova il sistema?
<arcicaserana> jester: li si ci arrivo
<arcicaserana> jester: qualsiasi scelta faccia poi si blocca
<jester-> arcicaserana: sotto ci sono delle scelte
<jester-> metti grafica sicura
<jester-> arcicaserana: se la va no usa l'alternate
<arcicaserana> jester: metti grafica sicura?
<lucapost> HoldenC: http://dpaste.com/280533/
<arcicaserana> jester : da dove?
<jester-> arcicaserana: a memoria  nel bordo inferiore hai dei bottoni di scelta Lingua e palle varie, in uno di quelli puoi scegliere la grafica
<arcicaserana> jester: provo poi ti fo sapere
<jester-> arcicaserana: o scaricati alternatecd
<marcotux> jester-, in poche pareole usa tipo vesa?
<jester-> marcotux: yess
<marcotux> eh, potrebbe funzionare ;)
<jester-> almeno dovrebbe
<HoldenC> lucapost: ok, la scheda di rete mi pare  a posto
<lucapost> HoldenC: possibile che sia il cavo? ma non penso...
<lucapost> cat 5e
<HoldenC> lucapost: considera che la velocità di trasferimento dipende da molti fattori, non è detto che i dischi vadano alla massima velocità
<HoldenC> lucapost: scp che velocità segna?
<lucapost> HoldenC: è fissa su 9.7MB/s
<lucapost> max 10MB/s
<lucapost> classica velocità non gigabit
<lucapost> qui dovrei trasferire un 200GB...
<HoldenC> lucapost: eh, ma 10Mb/s sono circa 100Mbit/s, quindi non è affatto poco
<lucapost> dovrebbe essere 1Gbit/s
<lucapost> e non ci siamo affatto
<lucapost> poi c'è il limite di scrittura di ext4, che sono 60Mb/s
<lupus_> ciao a tutti ho installato la versione ubuntu 10.10 x netbook,come posso rimettere la visualizzazione della temperatura
<arcicaserana> jester: non va si ferma ugualmente
<arcicaserana> jester: mi da: user due unknow
<lupus_> suula versione 10.04 c'era,e non mi funzionano piu gli effetti visivi
<jester-> arcicaserana: scaricati alternate
<arcicaserana> jester: cosa è ALTERNATE?
<arcicaserana> jester: cos'è una versione di ubuntu?
<jester-> arcicaserana: è cd solo installer grafica minima
<jester-> arcicaserana: vuoi lubuntu o ubuntu
<jester-> lubuntu lè bruta
<arcicaserana> jester: mi è partito lubuntu live
<lupus_> ho installato la versione 10.10 x netbook ma non mi piace,come posso ritornare alla versione 10.04 grazie
<jester-> lupus_: reinstalli
<jester-> lupus_: se devi conservare i dati basta non ar formattare la partizione
<supersavio> giorno  a tutti
<lupus_> installo tramite cd?
<supersavio> avete mai sentito di linutop?
<jester-> eh
<leopesto> http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso
<jester-> leopesto: la ze alternate?
<leopesto> nun ghé
<leopesto> non di lubuntu almeno
<jester-> aaah
<fabio333> !italiano
<ubot-it> scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<supersavio> nessunO?
<fabio333> o mettete un convertitore nord-sud
<lupus_> come posso  tornare alla versione netbook 10.04,mi potete guidare passo passo x favore?
<lupus_> la 10.10 mi crea un po di problemi
<supersavio> nessuno ha sentito di linutop
<lupus_> help
<lupus_> come posso  tornare alla versione netbook 10.04,mi potete guidare passo passo x favore?
<marcotux> è normale che qualche volta devo far ripartire avahi per far vedere al mac il server?
<pippuccio76> qualcuno sà quali programmi accedono as internet in background perchè volevo effettuare il test nemesys per la velocità della rete....
<marcotux> normalmente non penso ce ne siano...
<pippuccio76> il software scaricato appositamente sembra ne veda....
<ubuntu_> ciao, mi rieccomi, sono sempre roby della tastiera, mi aiutereste a reinstallare grub ?
<marcotux> che processi vede pippuccio76 ?
<pippuccio76> non dice i processi dice solo che c'è un accesso a internet di programmi non dovuto alla misurazione e che aspetta 60 secondi prima di riprovvare
<pippuccio76> ((se possibile chiudere i programmi....
<marcotux> mmm boh con netstat vedi solo le connessioni, per processi non saprei
<marcotux> sudo lsof -i -n
<ubuntu_> attempt, ci sei ?
<marcotux> forse questo è di aiuto
<daniel> ciao,siccome dovrei vendere il mio notebook vorrei sapere come si fa a disinstallare ubuntu dal pc in modo che parta solo windows
<marcotux> pippuccio76, da quello dovresti farti un po un idea, ma occhio magari alcune cose servono non killare se non sei sicuro
<nicotano> buonasera
<daniel> se non l'ho disinstallo non lo prende,mi potete aiutare
<marcotux> ma non ti conviene reinstallare win formattando tutto?
<marcotux> gli dai anche una fresh install tralaltro che con win conviene
<daniel> almeno c'è una guida x farlo?
<jester-> !mbr | daniel poi formatti la partizione ubuntu
<ubot-it> daniel poi formatti la partizione ubuntu: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<daniel> ma serve il cd di windows
<jester-> daniel: leggi lla guida
<daniel> ok
<jester-> daniel: o hai linux dentro a xp
<jester-> con wubi
<daniel> o linux dentro xp
<jester-> daniel: allora piu semplicemente di disinstalli ubuntu come un qualsiasi altro programma in xp
<jester-> daniel: pannello di controllo-->aggiungi rimuovi
<daniel> non lo installato tramite wubi,ma con il cd d'installazzione di ubuntu
<jester-> daniel: allora segui la guida
<PaoloRotolo> daniel, allora devi eliminare la partizione di ubuntu e ripristinare il MBR di Windows
<jester-> prima il ripristino mbr
<jester-> da linux
<daniel> ti volevo dire ma serve il cd di windows o no?
<jester-> daniel: ma sai leggere o no
<jester-> goi detto sopra che no e di seguire la guida
<PaoloRotolo> !mbr | daniel, inserisci il cd di ubuntu, formatta la partizione di windows con GParted e ripristina l'MBR di Windows, capito?
<ubot-it> daniel, inserisci il cd di ubuntu, formatta la partizione di windows con GParted e ripristina l'MBR di Windows, capito?: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<jester-> PaoloRotolo: dai i numeri del lotto?
<jester-> PaoloRotolo: vuole togliere linux che deve vendere il pc
<PaoloRotolo> jester-, ho sbagliato, volevo dire formatta la partizione di ubuntu XD
<jester-> poi torna incazzato come un treno
<jester-> basta che ripristini mbr poi formatta pure da xp
<jester->  lo fa da linux installato
<lucapost> ho problema con il primo aggiornamento da synaptics, ricevo un errore di chiavi non valide
<jester-> lucapost: perchè hai aggiunto repo esterni senza importarle
<ubuntu_> nessuna speranza per reinstallare grub?:-)
<jester-> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<lucapost> jester-: quindi?
<ubuntu_> jester-, mi aiuteresti ? io da solo non sono capace
<jester-> lucapost: quindi o le importi sempre che ci siano dove hai preso i repo pirlotti o lo tieni cosi
<jester-> ubuntusei da live?
<ubuntu_> si
<jester-> ubuntu sudo fdisk -l e metti sul pastebin
<ubuntu_> ok
<jester-> !paste | ubuntu
<ubot-it> ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lucapost> jester-: ho selezionato solo roba dentro l'interfaccia di synaptics, niente altro
<jester-> lucapost: se non trova le chiavi repo esterni hai aggiunto
<jester-> no ci sono balle
<lucapost> jester-: si, ma ho solo spuntato le voci in synaptics,
<lucapost> provo a selezionae il main server, non quello italiano
<jester-> lucapost:  che dovendoli prendere dai repo non ufficiali ti avvisa che non ha la chiave di sicurezza ma se dai ok li installa comunque
<ubuntu_> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/537078/
<jester-> poi se ti sminchi il sistema il supporto cessa
<jester-> ubuntusta su sda6?
<jester-> ubuntu_ sta su sda6?
<ubuntu_> non lo so ? credo di si, quello da  giga
<ubuntu_> 100
<jester-> ubuntu_ apri un terminale
<jester-> ubuntu_  ti passo dei comandi che incolli nel terminale, una volta fatto avvisa
<jester-> madu
<jester-> ubuntu_  ti passo dei comandi che incolli nel terminale, una volta fatto avvisa
<ubuntu_> jester-, rieccomi, la live mi ha chiuso  xchat
<ubuntu_> ok
<jester-> ubuntu_  sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/
<ubuntu_> fatto
<jester-> ubuntu_  sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<lucapost> jester-: quali sono i repository abilitati di default?
<lucapost> così rimuovo quelli aggiunti?
<lucapost> da synaptics
<jester-> lucapost: quelli ufficiali
<jester-> lo saprai quali hai aggiunto
<lucapost> non ricordo...
<lucapost> non son pratico di bubuntu
<jester-> lucapost: però sei stato una scheggia a pacioccare i repo
<lucapost> Solo "anonical supported Open Source software (main)" ?
<lucapost> jester-: già
<ubuntu_> jester, scusa mi crash sempre xchat
<jester-> erichetta altro software
<ubuntu_> il comando precedente l'ho dato
<jester-> ubuntu_ sudo mount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<ubuntu_> ok
<jester-> ubuntu_ sudo mount  --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<nicotano> lucapost,   Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<ubuntu_> fatto
<jester-> ubuntu_  sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
<ubuntu_> fatto
<jester-> ubuntu_  apt-get update
<jester-> ubuntu_  apt-get install --reinstall grub2
<ubuntu_> jester-,  ok, ha finito
<jester-> ubuntu_  grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> ubuntu_  update-grub
<ubuntu_> jester-, possibile mi ha dato un errore ?
<ubuntu_> su grub-install
<jester-> metti nel paste
<ubuntu_> ok
<jester-> ubuntu_ install-grub /dev/sda
<jester-> non ricordo mai
<ubuntu_> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/537080/
<jester-> ubuntu_ apt-get install --reinstall grub2 lo hai dato?
<ubuntu_> no
<jester-> dallo
<ubuntu_> do adesso ?
<ubuntu_> jester-, fatto
<jester-> grub-install /dev/sda
<ubuntu_> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<jester-> sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<jester-> hai zompato qualche coando
<jester-> comando*
<ubuntu_> può essere
<ubuntu_> jester-,  monto il disco con vista ?
<jester-> ubuntu sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<jester-> ubuntu non è che per caso hai wubi nè
<ubuntu_> jester-, sono su root@ubuntu.....tolgo sudo ?
<jester-> si
<ubuntu_> mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<jester-> ubuntu_ riavvia la live va
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> a dopo
<jester-> ubuntu_ che live stai usando
<ubuntu_> ccia
<ubuntu_> jester-, eccomi
<jester-> ubuntu_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/537090/
<jester-> quando sei in chroot fischia
<ubuntu_> jester-, ok
<jester-> ubuntu_: una riga per volta nè
<ubuntu_> si
<jester-> gia fatto?
<ubuntu_> ho fatto così
<jester-> ubuntu_: apt-get update
<jester-> ubuntu_: apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubuntu_> jester-, ma installo su cd ?
<jester-> ubuntu_: sei col prompt # nel terminale?
<supersavio> ottima alternativa a Photoshop per Ubuntu per fare template web????
<ubuntu_> si, mi chiede se installae o no
<jester-> ubuntu_: s
<Miocardio> ciao a tutti
<PaoloRotolo> Salve Miocardio
<jester-> ubuntu_: stai usando il sistema in chroot
<ubuntu_> si
<ubuntu_> cioè nel terminale si
<jester-> dai s o y che sia e vai avanti
<ubuntu_> sta facendo
<jester-> quanta roba
<Miocardio> Siete impegnati o posso chiedere?
<jester-> !chiedi | Miocardio
<ubot-it> Miocardio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Miocardio> Ok
<ubuntu_> jester-, non lo vedo più ma un bel pò
<Miocardio> Installato ubuntu tramite wubi sotto xp tutto ok ma non vedo l'hd dove dovrebbe esserci la cartella ubuntu
<ubuntu_> jester-, 90,1kB
<jester-> Miocardio: hai una cartella ubuntu in xp e da li la vedi
<jester-> Miocardio: sta dentro a xp
<Miocardio> si insieme a tutte le altre cartelle\file
<jester-> Miocardio: come dovrebbe essere
<jester-> Miocardio: li dentro c'è un file compresso che simula un hd
<Miocardio> si c'e' 15 gb piu swap
<jester-> Miocardio: quindi il problema sarebbe'
<jester-> ?
<Miocardio> da ubunti 10.10 vedo solo la parte "file ubuntu" mentre tutto il resto che sta dentro a quell'hd non c'e e come se no lo avesse montato
<ubuntu_> jester-,  warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.Warning)
<ubuntu_> WARNING:root:Failed to setup dbus (ignoring)
<ubuntu_> jester-, poi una serie di cose fatte e ha finito
<jester-> Miocardio: intendi avviando in ubuntu?
<Miocardio> es ho un hd da 100 di cui 15 occupati dal file ubuntu.disk da ubuntu vedo solo i 15 gli altri 85 non ci sono
<jester-> ubuntu_: apt-get install --reonstall grub-pc grub2
<jester-> Miocardio: instendi che non vedi la partizione xp da linux?
<ubuntu_> jester-, scusa non riesco a modificare la scritta tua, la riscriveresti ?
<jester-> ubuntu_: apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc grub2
<Miocardio> Si ma solo la partizione dove risede la cartella di ubuntu le altre 2 che ho invece le vedo
<supersavio> alternativa photoshop  per creare tempalte?
<Miocardio> Ho 2 HD
<jester-> Miocardio: mi pare che da wubi la partizione winzoz in cui è installato non sia visibile, mi pare
<ubuntu_> jester-, ho una schermata di scelta, che faccio ?
<jester-> Miocardio: l'altro had va montato
<jester-> ubuntu_: che dice
<ubuntu_> installa the package maintiner verion
<ubuntu_> poi, keep the local version currently installedo
<Miocardio> Quello 0 partizionate 1 Windowsxp part 2 dati (con dentro ubuntu) poi un altro Hd solo dati
<jester-> ubuntu_: digli di rimpiazzare, installa quello del mantainer
<jester-> Miocardio: hai gnome?
<Miocardio> si Ubuntu
<Miocardio> 10.10
<ubuntu_> jester-, ha fatto
<jester-> Miocardio: apri risorse cartella home e vedi se le partizioni sono elencate nella finestra di sinistra
<Miocardio> si
<jester-> ubuntu_: grub-install /dev/sda
<Miocardio> ma non quella
<jester-> Miocardio: da terminale sudo fdisk -l e vedi se la trova
<ubuntu_> jester-, fatto
<jester-> ubuntu_: update-grub
<ubuntu_> done  jester-
<jester-> ubuntu_: ha fatto il grub.cfg?
<ubuntu_> si
<jester-> ubuntu_: riavvia
<ubuntu_> ok, a dopo
<Miocardio> Disco /dev/sda: 164.7 GB, 164696555520 byte 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 20023 cilindri Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Identificativo disco: 0x1f4d1f4c  Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1        6374    51199123+   7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda2            637
<roby> jester-, ok, grazie sono ubuntu, abbiamo reinstallato grub ma il pc continua a non partire, mi sa che proprio devo cambiare tastiera al portatile
<jester-> !paste | Miocardio
<ubot-it> Miocardio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<roby> jester-, tu sai se si può accedere al bios da live ?
<jester-> roby: controlla che parta il primo disco e di avere ublegacy abilitato nel bios se hai una tastiera usb
<jester-> roby: il bios lo accedi accendendo
<Miocardio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537101/
<jester-> tasto canc di solito
<jester-> se è un fisso
<roby> jester-, infatti, il bios non attiva la tastiera usb e quindi non posso fare nulla, dovrei premere f2
<jester-> Miocardio: cede 2 hd
<jester-> roby: normale se non abiliti usblegacy
<roby> e si può attivare da live ?
<Miocardio> ci sono 2 hd si
<jester-> Miocardio: ne hai un terzo?
<jester-> Miocardio: e quale sarebbe che non vedi nel filemanager
<Miocardio> dovrebbe essere sda2
<jester-> Miocardio: sdb1?
<jester-> Miocardio: sda2 è una partizione del primo disco
<Miocardio> si dovrebbe essere quella
<jester-> Miocardio: proviamo a montarla e mi sa che ntfs è sbelinato
<jester-> Miocardio: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<jester-> se errore incollalo nel paste
<jester-> se da
<Miocardio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537103/
<Miocardio> scoperto l'arcano?
<jester-> cu fu
<Miocardio> Forse la partizione viene presa in carico da ubi per intero?
<jester-> Miocardio: smonta tutte le partizioni che vedi a sinistra in nautilus
<jester-> destre e smonta
<jester-> destro*
<paolo> ciao....non riesco ad emulare un poker....ho wine , ho playonlinux, hoscaricato il gioco l'ho installato, parte la schermata ,ma scompare subito...che puo essere?
<jester-> paolo: non tutto funa in wine
<jester-> funza*
<Miocardio> Smontate ma si vedono le icone di file sistem e volume
<jester-> paolo: chiedi in chat che la ci sono i giochi smanettoni
<jester-> Miocardio: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<jester-> !chat | paolo
<ubot-it> paolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Miocardio> stesso errore di prima
<jester-> Miocardio: sudo umount /dev/sda2
<paolo> jester : ok grazie
<Miocardio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537104/
<jester-> Miocardio: chiudi il filemanager
<Miocardio> fatto
<jester-> Miocardio: sudo umount /dev/sda2
<Miocardio> stesso errore
<jester-> Miocardio: mount
<jester-> e incolla
<Miocardio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537106/
<Desty-Nova> Salve, come faccio a cambiare l'autore di un file .odt ? Ho utilizzato il campo "autore" all'interno del file di testo, mentre su winzozz si può modificare dalle proprietà del file, su Ubuntu non so come sia possibile...
<jester-> Miocardio: che hai su quella partizione
<jester-> non è di sicuro una dati
<Miocardio> archivi di file in genere
<jester-> Miocardio: cat /etc/fstab e metti nel paste
<roby> jester-, aprendo ubuntu softwere center e scrivendo bios mi da legacy bios, pensi che possa fare al mio caso ?
<Miocardio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537107/
<jester-> roby: devi entrare nel bios che non centra un tudo con il sistema, alla orima schermata al boot pigia un po di vole canc
<jester-> Miocardio: secondo me è la swap
<Miocardio> secondo me come qualcuno ha scritto prima quella partizione o hd viene bloccata da ubuntu per via di wubi
<jester-> è roba di wubi
<roby> jester, non mi funziona la tastiera del portatile e praticamente quella usb si attiva solo a sitema operativo avviato
<jester-> Miocardio: sudo apt-get install gparted
<jester-> roby: hai un usb attaccata al portabile?
<roby> si
<Miocardio> lo swap.disk sta nella cartella ubuntu insieme e ubuntu.disk
<jester-> Miocardio: la sda2 è montata un /host
<jester-> Miocardio: sudo apt-get install gparted  aprilo e vedi se si capisce
<Miocardio> fatto ma dove lo ha messo non lo trove mel menu'
<jester-> amministrazione/editor partizioni
<jester-> roby: comunque di solito canc funza da appena partito o il tasto Fx che serve per andare nel bios
<Miocardio> e cosi' dato che li dentro c'è il file disk di ubunto lui monta quella sda2 pero solo la parte "disco ubuntu" non potendola scindere alla fine è logico
<jester-> Miocardio: non capisco, hai installato con wubi ma l'acrocchio non sta nella partizione xp?
<supersavio> nessuno mi risponde?
<roby> jester-, ok, non posso farlo non mi funziona alcun tasto, mi chiedevo se magari esisteva un'applicazione o un comando che permetteva di modificare il bios con il s.o. attivato
<jester-> !chat | supersavio
<ubot-it> supersavio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<roby> che è l'unico modo a me possibile al momento
<jester-> roby: che io sappia no
<Miocardio> quell'hd ha 2 partizioni
<roby> ok, grazie
<Miocardio> la prima piu piccola per avere un xp piu agile
<Miocardio> e la seconda dove mettevo file ecc. piu grossa e dove avendo spazio ho fatto creare i .disk da wubi
<jester-> Miocardio: mi sa che sia quello il problema
<jester-> Miocardio: perchè non installi su partizione che wubi, come vedi, ha dei limiti
<Miocardio> ora dato che linux monta per partizioni (penso io) lui montando il file .disk di ubuntu usa quella punto
<jester-> Miocardio: e si sminchia il bootloader spesso e volentieri
<jester-> monta la partizione per accedere al file irtuale
<jester-> e ti nega il resto
<Miocardio> li ho scoperti ora i limiti perche' per il resto è ottimo compreso la possibilità di fare backup al volo
<Miocardio> sto facendo da cavia a mio fratello che mi chiama almeno 3/4 volte al mese per seven e virus!!!
<jester-> Miocardio: su partizione è ancira meglio
<jester-> ancora
<Miocardio> vabbe devi usare sempre programmi ecc tipo remaster o gost invece li da windows entravi e compiavi la cartella dove volevi tu molto piu pratico a prova di bimbo
<jester-> perchè in linux non copi ne piu ne meno come in winzoz?
<Miocardio> come fai a farti un BK immediatamente ripescabile di ubuntu?
<jester-> !backup
<ubot-it> backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<jester-> c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta
<jester-> grsync er esempio ti dei backuo incrementali al volo
<jester-> ti fa
<Miocardio> infatti c'e l'imbarazzo della scelta da studiarti :-) se vuoi fare quello usa questo che per riprendere ti conviene riusare quest'alro ecc.
<Miocardio> Li basta dire atta un hd usb copia cartella e incolla punto.
<jester-> Miocardio: semplice copia incolla ma prova a installare grsync
<Miocardio> per me è ovvio che puo essere usato io intendo gente mooolto meno esperta vedi tu che hai dovuto studioarti questa cosa che non viene segnalata sulla guida per l'installazione di wubi
<jester-> lo trovi poi in strumenti di sistema
<jester-> una volta che gli hai detto cosa copiare basta poi aprirlo e fare click
<jester-> e si copia solo i cambiamenti
<Miocardio> Comunque dato che seven per via di giochi e sicurezza psicologica non glielo posso togliere io domani di creo una nuova partizione da 20 gb e gli metto ubuntu
<jester-> Miocardio: che poi ti fa il dual boot e userà quello chepiu gli garba
<jester-> sono contrario a segare winzoz, due cavalli meglio di uno
<jester-> non va uno usi l'altro
<Miocardio> Dopo pure io installo ubuntu sul secondo hd, con partizione dedicata, con wubi mi sono fatto un idea dello spazio che mi serve per programmi base e cosi navigo in tranquillitaà
<Miocardio> Si 2 sono megli o che one.
<Miocardio> Anche se devo essere sincero ho riscontrato problemi con file mkv abbastanza grossi scatti vari pure con vlc
<Miocardio> ma non mi frega piu di tanto era giusto per dire considerando che dopo anni di tentativi finalmente ho una distribuzione che mi vede praticamente tutto
<jester-> Miocardio: dipende dalla scheda video
<Miocardio> La croce è stata sempre la scheda vide o 1950pro
<mlazzari2> 'sera
<Miocardio> ho core duo di 4 anni fa 6300 e schizza a 90%
<Miocardio> comunque grazie per tutto l'aiuto buonaserata
<tdk200> ragazzi com'è l'aggiornamento alla 10.10?
<tdk200> io nn posso aggiornare uso una penna della wind per connettermi per scaricare ci mette una vita
<tdk200> :S
<tdk200> è cambiato qualcosa dalla 10.04 ubuntu?
<tdk200> mamma mia come è lenta :S
<filo1234> tdk200: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=caratteristiche
<Nippon> salve a tutti
<Nippon> desidero sapere soltanto una informazione. Sulla mia macchina con SO Ubuntu ho installato Virtual Box con in aggiunta Windows XP
<Nippon> quindi vorrei sapere se è necessario installara anche un antivirus su XP
<filo1234> Nippon: be si, sopratutto se sei in rete, la macchina virtuale è come se fosse una macchina reale
<dayyan> buona sera!
<tia_> ho un grosso problema, quando avvio il pc per vedere i pannelli devo prire un terminale e digitare xfce4-panel altrimenti non si avviano :((
<Nippon> hai qualche consiglio su quale antivirus open free posso installare. Grazie
<dayyan> problema: ho fatto l'upgrade da laptop a maverick e da allora audio e video mi vanno a scatti, come posso risolvere?
<Nippon> qualche consiglio?
<lucapost> jo
<lucapost> ancora problemi con l'installazione della 10.10
<lucapost> ho reinstallato tutto da capo con successo
<lucapost> durante l'installazione ho disabilitato la rete, in modo da fare gli update ad installazione terminata
<lucapost> bene, riavvio, apro synaptics, senza toccare niente d'altro, faccio reload
<lucapost> e mi da errore sulle chiavi
<lucapost> chi mi aiuta?
<lucapost> ping jester-
<Nippon> per favore se qualcuno può consigliarmi qualche antivirus open free per XP installato con Virtual Box
<Nippon> grazie
<joyrom> ciao ragazzi
<joyrom> come state
<joyrom> ho un problema con cups
<joyrom> dopo averlo installato non mi vede nessuna stampante
<Miller_> che differenza c è tra ubuntu netbook edition e desktop edition? cos ha in meno?
<joyrom> è compilata diversamente
<joyrom> i netbook hanno processori diversi
<joyrom> in genere Atom
<joyrom> che è diverso dai classici processori desktop
<joyrom> hanno istruzioni diverse
<joyrom> ed integrano tutto in unico sistema
<joyrom> per cui il kernel è compilato diversamente
<joyrom> per un funzionamento migliore
<joyrom> inoltre cambia il desktop environment
<joyrom> invece di usare Gnome
<joyrom> c'è Unity
<filo1234> Nippon: sei in un canale di assistenza per Ubuntu, non per windows...
<joyrom> sulla netbook edition
<joyrom> Unity ha un'interfaccia più semplice per chi ha un piccolo schermo
<Miller_> joyrom: io ho 1 notebook 'scarso' con poca ram e poco spazio libero su disco rigido. meglio ke installo netbook o desktop edition
<Nippon> si ma parlo di un virtual box installato su una macchina con ubuntu
<joyrom> no la netbook
<joyrom> non va bene
<joyrom>  per i portatili
<joyrom> perché è compilata per processori Atom
<Miller_> joyrom: quindi nn è come pensavo? pensavo ke quella versione fosse x i pc 'scarsi'
<joyrom> i processori Atom supportano lo standard x86
<joyrom> ma non viceversa
<joyrom> no non nasce per quello
<joyrom> è una distribuzione specializzata
<joyrom> per i netbook
<joyrom> per quello che vuoi fare tu
<joyrom> ti consiglio lubuntu
<joyrom> che ha un'interfaccia grafica minimale
<joyrom> ed utilizza lxde
<Miller_> joyrom: quindi installo desktop edition? anke se ho poca ram e poco hd ?
<joyrom> ancora non è inserita ufficialmente nelle distribuzioni supportate da canonical
<filo1234> Miller_: installa Xubuntu
<joyrom> io consiglio Lubuntu
<joyrom> è più leggera di Xubuntu
<joyrom> intanto dicci che processore hai
<joyrom> e quanta RAM
<filo1234> joyrom: lubuntu non è una distribuzione ufficiale e supporatata
<joyrom> così è più chiaro
<lucapost> nessuno mi aiuta?
<joyrom> certo l'ho detto prima
<joyrom> ma Xubuntu è ancora pesante
<joyrom> quindi non è una soluzione al problema di Miller_
<filo1234> joyrom: be comunque questo è un acanale ufficiale e si supportano le distro ufficiali
<Miller_> però penso sia meglio usare 1 versione supportata e ufficiale... ke dici?
<joyrom> ok
<joyrom> non ti posso rispondere qui Miller_
<joyrom> perché questo è un canale ufficiale di Canonical
<joyrom> comunque che processore hai e quanta RAM?
<filo1234> Miller_: in ogni caso puoi provare le live
<joyrom> se hai poca RAM la live va lentissima
<joyrom> anche per l'installazione è meglio scaricare la versione alternate
<joyrom> altrimenti non arrivi alla fine
<Miller_> filo1234: infatti qualunque live va lentissima x owio motivo
<Miller_> joyrom: che differenza c è tra alternate e desktop?
<filo1234> Miller_: dicessi quanta ram hai
<joyrom> alternate non si contrappone a desktop
<joyrom> qualasiasi versione è distribuita come live
<joyrom> o alternate
<filo1234> Miller_: la laternate non è una vesrsione live e hai un'installazione semigrafica
<joyrom> la alternate è senza live
<joyrom> si installa e basta
<Miller_> joyrom: capito
<Miller_> filo1234: be dipende xke ho diversi notebook comunque < 1 gb
<joyrom> sopra i 512 MB lavori tranquillo
<Miocardio> jasper ci sei
<joyrom> anche con Ubuntu però va lenta
<joyrom> sotto i 512 MB è meglio cercare qualcosa di diverso
<Miller_> joyrom: l ho già installato su 1 notebook con 0,5 gb è 1 po lento vbb
<joyrom> ok un po' lento
<joyrom> ma sotto è inutilizzabile
<Miller_> joyrom: prima nello stesso pc avevo wxp e pensavo speravo ke ubuntu fosse ... meno lento
<Miocardio> Vole
<joyrom> xp è molto più vecchio
<joyrom> ha un sistema grafico più leggero
<Miocardio> non so se prima avete seguito il problema che avevo con wubi
<joyrom> no non c'ero
<Miocardio> devo scappare sarò criptico
<Miller_> joyrom: x quello ke wxp va... meno lento... lo immaginavo... anke se speravo ke... vbb
<joyrom> devi rivolgerti ad altre distribuzioni
<joyrom> ubuntu ha troppi automatismi
<joyrom> in generale i sistemi Linux sono sempre affamati di RAM
<Miocardio> se installate ubuntu con wubi e creare il file .disk in una partizione o hd quell'hd non verrà mai montato e la roba che avete dentro sembrerebbe non accessibile da linux
<joyrom> certo
<joyrom> Wubi installa Linux su Windows
<Miocardio> invece sembra
<joyrom> creando un disco virtuale
<Miocardio> perchè invece si puo vedere
<joyrom> cosa vedi?
<lucapost> ho appena installato ubuntu, ho un problema con le chiavi dei repository, quelli di default mi danno errore, le chiavi installate sono queste: http://dpaste.com/280576/
<lucapost> cos'è che sbaglio?
<Miocardio> vedi i file extra linux che uno ha su quell'HD
<Miller_> joyrom: 'devi rivolgerti altre distribuzioni' quale mi consigli?
<joyrom> Xubuntu come già detto sopra
<joyrom> ed altre non di canonical
<Miller_> joyrom: 'linux affamato d ram' sapevo ke windows lo era . pensavo ke linux meno
<joyrom> che non posso citare qui
<Miller_> joyrom: meglio ubuntu o linux?
<filo1234> !chat
<joyrom> :-o
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Miocardio> comunque hd che ubuntu monta come suo
<joyrom> Miller_ scusa ma forse hai un po' di confusione
<joyrom> GNU/Linux è un sistema operativo libero
<joyrom> che poi viene distribuito da chiunque
<filo1234> lucapost: pasta l'errore
<joyrom> organizzandolo in base ad esigenze specifiche
<joyrom> per cui Ubuntu e Linux sono la stessa cosa
<Miller_> joyrom: be io so ke si può skarikare sia linux da www kernel com ke ubuntu www ubuntu com quindi volevo capire le diff e qual è il migliore
<filo1234> !chat | Miller_ joyrom
<ubot-it> Miller_ joyrom: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<joyrom> o meglio Ubuntu Linux è un Linux pachettizzato da Canonical
<Miocardio> nella file system "ubuntu" montato c'e una cartella chiamata HOST e li ci sono tutti i file
<lucapost> filo1234: ora lancio: sudo apt-get update
<lucapost> oggi la mia connessione non è molto stabile
<Miocardio> In poche parole ubuntu monta l'hd o partizione ma per il sistema sarà montatat solo
<filo1234> linux è il kernel. e ubuntu è una distribuzione GNU/Linux
<Scall> Conoscete il modo in cui Popper (mi riferisco a questo: https://launchpad.net/popper ) custodisce la password dell'account e-mail assegnato? E quale password manager utilizza? Insomma, è sicuro utilizzarlo, o meglio di no perchè la nostra password potrebbe essere scovata?
<Miller_> il numero versione linux/ubuntu è <> quindi ... nn è proprio la stessa cosa . vbb . cerkerò d trovare la risp . grz lo stesso
<nick73> ciao ho installato ubuntu 10,10 e va bene,ma gli effetti visivi non funzionano sapete dirmi il perchè
<nick73> dice mutter in esecuzione impossibile passare allìuso di altri effeti visivi
<Scall> nick73: ma "mutter" non è installato di default se non sbaglio, lo hai installato tu, vero?
<nick73> io ho fatto l'aggiornamento di ubuntu netbook 10.04 alla 10.10
<katane> nick73: ma prima funzionavano?
<nick73> si benissimo
<nick73> se vuoi ti faccio vedere un immaggine di quello che dice
<nick73> guarda qui http://imagebin.org/125083
<Scall> un'informazione: registrandosi al forum di ubuntu-it.org arriva una newsletter all'e-mail data in fase di registrazione?
<katane> nick73: mi dispiace ma non so aiutarti, non uso la netbook edition :-(
<nick73> grazie lo stesso ;)
<lucapost> filo1234: ecco l'errore che ricevo: http://dpaste.com/280581/
<lucapost> mi sai aiutare?
<katane> Scall: che io sappia no
<filo1234> !gpegerr | lucapost
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gpegerr'
<filo1234> !gpgegerr | lucapost
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gpgegerr'
<filo1234> uhmmmm
<filo1234> !gpgerr | lucapost
<ubot-it> lucapost: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<lucapost> filo1234: grazie
<omnibus_rebus> buonasera a tutti
<omnibus_rebus> non mi ricordo quali pacchetti devo riabilitare manualmente per far fare il refresh con ctrl-alt-backspace
<omnibus_rebus> sera c'è nessuno
<omnibus_rebus> ragazzi perchpè non vedo scrivere nessuno? :(
<dayyan> buona sera!
<dayyan> problema, dopo il passaggio a maverick sul mio laptop sia audio che video vanno a scatti. Come posso risolvere?
<ryuujin> salve
<kokito> ciao a tutti, nkn so perchè ma mi è sparito il desktop
<kokito> è tutto nero
<kokito> com posso fare?
<kokito> ho già riavviato
<ivnnvi> ciao chi mi aiuta con i nameserver???
<ivnnvi> dove si inserisco i nameserver e come capisca quali sono?
<ivnnvi> \join ubuntu-server-it
<ivnnvi> nessuno
<ivnnvi> tutto questo in verità è per risolvere un problema con il server
<ivnnvi> oggi ho installato tutto su un server locale ma il problema è che il sito che è un programma di gestione magazzino sia in locale che con dns và lentissimo
<ivnnvi> ma se redigo tutto sul server che ho installato in internet và alla grande
<ivnnvi> nessun aiuto
<ivnnvi>  :(
<nicky> ciao ho installato ubuntu 10.10,su applicazzioni ho un programma che si chiama akonaditray ma non c'è l'icona ma a cosa serve?
<DeusEx> hi everybody
<ivnnvi>  ola
<ivnnvi> DeusEx
<ivnnvi> mi puoi aiutare?
<ivnnvi> qualcunooooo mi puo aiutare
<Aizram> che problema hai?
<Aizram> difficile che ti possano aiutare se non spieghi
<ivnnvi> allora
<ivnnvi> non so come ma oggi ho messo su un server in locale e il sito che è un programma di magazzino prodotti va lentissimo non capisco a cosa sia dovuto
<ivnnvi> sia in locale che con dns
<ivnnvi> ma quando posto tutto nel server che ho installato in internet và alla grande
<ivnnvi> è possibile che sia un problema di nameserver?
<ivnnvi> cpt?
<ivnnvi> no e..
<lisa80> ciao c'è qualche modo x tornare alla versione  di ubuntu 10.04
<ivnnvi> andiamoci così qualcuno mi può spiegare l'utilità dei NameServer e la loro creazione
<lisa80> ho installato ora la 10.10 ma mi da un po di problemi
<ivnnvi> si ma dovresti agire sul kernel
<K99Brain> lisa80, non si torna indietro
<K99Brain> lisa80, devi reinstallare da zero
<lisa80> cioè non sono molto pratica
<ivnnvi> brain mi puoi spiegare l'utilità dei NameServer e la loro creazione
<K99Brain> ivnnvi, i dns?
<ivnnvi> no
<ivnnvi> NameServer
<K99Brain> ivnnvi, eh, i dns
<K99Brain> dns = domain name saerver
<ivnnvi> ok ok asp
<ivnnvi> per legge bisogna installare 2 NameServer e giusto
<K99Brain> ivnnvi, beh non è obbligatorio
<lisa80> con questa versione non funzionano gli effetti visivi e ogni tanto si impalla
<K99Brain> ivnnvi, ne basta uno in realtà
<ivnnvi> ora su netsons i utilizzo i loro NameServer ns1.netsons.com ns2.netsons.com
<K99Brain> lisa80, per tornare alla 10.04 devi reinstallare da zero
<K99Brain> ivnnvi, puoi usare anche dei dns diversi
<K99Brain> !opendns ivnnvi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'opendns ivnnvi'
<K99Brain> !opendns | ivnnvi
<ubot-it> ivnnvi: Gli indirizzi ip di Opendns sono 208.67.222.222 e 208.67.222.220. Per ulteriori informazioni: http://www.opendns.com/ oppure http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDNS
<K99Brain> !googledns | ivnnvi
<ubot-it> ivnnvi: Gli indirizzi ip dei dns di Google sono 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4 Per ulteriori informazioni: http://code.google.com/intl/it-IT/speed/public-dns/
<ivnnvi> avendo un server in casa a che riferimento devo fare per avere questi nameserver
<lisa80> dovrei reinserire il cd d'installazzione della 10.04?
<K99Brain> lisa80, eh, si
<ivnnvi> ok ok opendns fatto
<ivnnvi> torno al problema principale
<lisa80> peccato questa versione mi piace molto si impalla
<ivnnvi> ho installato un server ma in locale che con dns và lentissimo invece se metto tutto online su netsons và normalmente
<lisa80> reinserendo il cd cancella anche la cancella la 10,10 o devo fare altre operazioni
<K99Brain> ivnnvi, non ho idea del perchè
<lisa80> reinserendo la 10.04 la cancella la 10.10 o devo fare altre operazioni
<K99Brain> lisa80, se specifichi di installare sulle stesse partizioni della 10.10, ci scrive sopra ovviamente
<lisa80> ok grazie mille
<ivnnvi> ok ok ma vediamo questa quando devo registrare il mio nameserver metto per esempio ns1.miodominio.com e l'idirizzo ip quale dovrebbe essere in sostanza
<ivnnvi> il mio ip statico?
<ivnnvi> ragazzi un aiutino
<pitch> sera a tutti
<pitch> jester c6 percaso?
<pitch> è andato male il riavvio
<pitch> ma tanto male
<pitch> oltre a darmi lo stesso problema
<pitch> ho una visualizzazione grafica pessima
<pitch> vedo malissimo
<pitch> a questo punto che si può fare?
<pitch> sapete se c'è jester-?
<jester-> pitch: cu fu
<pitch> eccoti
<pitch> il grande programmatore
<pitch> dicevo prima che la cosa è andata maluccio
<pitch> ho una visualizzazione grafica pesima
<pitch> pessima
<pitch> oltre ad avere lo stesso problema iniziale
<jester-> pitch: che era?
<pitch> Problema di installazione. I valori predefiniti per la configurazione di gestione alimentazione gnome non sono stati installati correttamente. Contattare l’amministratore di sistema.
<pitch> questo era il problema
<pitch> ma ti dico la grafica è una cosa oscena
<pitch> mi esce una barra con delle strisce arcobaleno
<pitch> il schermo diviso a metà
<pitch> quello magari si può sistemare anche dopo penso
<pitch> ma l'errore di gestione alimentazione restano
<pitch> jester- che dici
<pitch> '?
<jester-> pitch: era la storia del .run nvidia?
<jester-> pitch: e non avevo letto dei problemi alimentazione, che succede
<pitch> io inizialmente avevo l'errore: I valori predefiniti per la configurazione di gestione alimentazione gnome non sono stati installati correttamente. Contattare l’amministratore di sistema.
<pitch> mi usciva una schermata di scelta utente
<pitch> gli davo il mio nome utente e pass e non si avviava
<jester-> pitch: direi che fai una reisntallazione e se devi salvarei i dati senza far formattare
<jester-> ti sostituisce il sistema solo
<jester-> se si è segato qualche file di sistema relativo all'alimnetazione hai voglia
<pitch> ok ma i dati restano?
<jester-> se setti usare come ext4 montare come / non formattare si
<pitch> se vado in live mi aiuteresti?
<jester-> ci metti la 10.10 e pace
<jester-> pitch: se ti sbrighi si
<pitch> ok riprendo la live
<Alessio> ciao
<Alessio> sono nuovo....c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Alessio
<ubot-it> Alessio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Alessio> qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire perchè non riesco a modificare la luminosità del monitor sul mio Samsung R700 con Ubutu 10.10
<jester-> Alessio non vanno i tati fn?
<jester-> tasti*
<Alessio> si, i tasti vanno ma e mi si sposta anche la barra
<jester-> ma non cambia la luminosità?
<Alessio> si jester....proprio cosi
<Alessio> ho installato anche samsung tool ma il problema resta
<jester-> Alessio scheda video?
<pitch> jester eccomi
<Alessio> te lo dico subito jester...e grazie della pazienza
<pitch> reinstallo il stisema senza perdere i documenti
<jester-> pitch: comincia a mettere nel pastebina sudo fidisk -l
<jester-> Alessio lspci | grep -i vga e incolla qui la riga
<pitch> command not found
<jester-> pitch: sudo fdisk -l
<pitch> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/537246/
<Alessio> jester.....01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8600M GS] (rev a1)
<jester-> Alessio li hai installati i driver ?
<Alessio> ho installato quelli proprietari
<jester-> pitch: ok è su sda5 vai in installazione e arriva al partizionamento e scegli manuale, quando ci sei fischia
<pitch> clicco icona installa
<jester-> zi
<Alessio> ho anche un NVIDIA X Server Setting dove posso cambiare i tono del colore e il clock ma la luminosità non la trovo :(
<jester-> Alessio hai installato dal gestore?
<pitch> ecco fatto sono arrivato al specifica manualmente le partizioni
<Alessio> no...da Driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> pitch: ti esce la lista, clicca su sda6 che esce un menu
<jester-> pitch: ti esce la lista, clicca su sda5 che esce un menu
<jester-> sda6 è la swap
<pitch> si sd6 e la swap
<jester-> Alessio ok quindi driver a posto,  mi sa che sia un problema di tastiera
<jester-> Alessio hai cercato sul forum?
<jester-> anche inglese?
<jester-> Samsung R700 luminosità
<Alessio> ho cercato in google :O
<jester-> Alessio non so che dirti, non ricordo di aver visto il problema in canale
<jester-> Alessio 10.10?
<Alessio> provo a cercare ancora    si     10.10
<pitch> si jester ti dico che ho il disco pertizionato con xp
<jester-> Alessio prova la live della 10.04 che nella 10.10 c'è ancora qualche problema
<jester-> pitch: sei in manuale?
<pitch> si
<jester-> pitch: le vedi le partizioni?
<Alessio> urka....e devo reinstallare tutto?
<pitch> si
<jester-> Alessio prova la live prima
<jester-> pitch: clicca la sda5
<jester-> pitch: esce un  menu?
<Alessio> live sarebbe da cd?
<jester-> Alessio si
<jester-> quella che usi senza installare
<pitch> io ho /dev/sdb5
<jester-> pitch: ok se la clicchi due volte che succede
<pitch> la evidenzio?
<pitch> modifica partizione
<jester-> ok dimmi le voci
<Alessio> ok....grazie mille, sei stato molto paziente
<jester-> Alessio e de che
<pitch> Nuova dimensione della partizione
<pitch> usare come
<jester-> pitch: usare come ext4
<pitch> formattare la partizione
<jester-> no
<jester-> non fromattare
<jester-> pitch: montare come /
<pitch> io ho messo usare come:
<jester-> come / ?
<jester-> vado a memoria
<pitch> File system ext4 con journaling
<jester-> e cambia la menata ad ogni rilascio
<pitch> giusto?
<jester-> pitch: ok
<jester-> pitch: non spuntare formattare o perdi tutto
<pitch> punto di mount
<jester-> pitch: punto di mount /
<pitch> i giga della partizione non li tocco vero?
<Alessio> mi collego con l'altro portatile cosi ti dico
<jester-> no
<pitch> do ok?
<jester-> si
<jester-> pitch: sotto salva i cambiamenti e vai avanti
<pitch> una cosa
<jester-> leggi cosa fa e che non ci sia formattare
<jester-> poiconfermi
<pitch> sotto ai menù c'è boot loader
<jester-> lascia abilitato
<jester-> pitch: e non toccare nulla circa il boot loader
<jester-> el ghe pensa lu
<pitch> attento a quello che ti sto per dire
<pitch> ora quella voce e /dev/sda ata maxtor 82gb
<jester-> pitch: è giusto
<jester-> pitch: che è quello con xp e parte la boot
<jester-> se non parte lo setti come boot
<jester-> nel bios
<pitch> sicuro guarda che ho un'altro disco rigido che mi fà da magazine
<jester-> pitch: hai toccato la sequenza di boot nel bios?
<jester-> pitch: se l'hai toccata e poi non parte grub la ritocchi invertendo gli hd
<pitch> aspe siccome
<pitch> la prima installazione non lo fatta io
<pitch> me l'ha configurato un mio amico non so come cavolo abbia fatto
<jester-> pitch: vai avanti
<jester-> pitch: se poi non parte sai che devi invertire gli hd nel bios
<jester-> pitch: secondo me parte sda se l'amico non è pirla
<pitch> e come cavolo si fà io con il bios ho paura di toccare
<jester-> pitch: si fa alla svelta a metterlo su sdb da live
<pitch> ti dico il boot adesso
<jester-> pitch: non puoi sapere cosa parte adesso
<jester-> quindi installa cosi e poi si vede
<pitch> parte prima con linux e poi xp
<jester-> pitch: cioè?
<jester-> pitch: vedi il menu con la scelta?
<pitch> cioè quando accendo il pc se non tocco nulla parte ubuntu
<jester-> primo in lista linux e poi xp
<pitch> si c'è il menu a scelta
<pitch> esatto
<jester-> pitch: ok vai avanti cosi
<pitch> più che altro che non vada a cancellare i dati del magazine
<pitch> senò si mi uccido
<jester-> pitch: non perdi nulla specialmete sul secondo hd
<jester-> che non viene toccato
<pitch> installo allora lascio il boot loader cosi'?
<jester-> si
<jester->  vai avanti che fra 20 minuti hai l'os a nuovo
<pitch> ritornare al programma di partizionamento
<jester-> no sscorri la pagina sotto e conferma
<jester-> salva e conferma
<pitch> non ho nessuna conferma da darli
<pitch> ti scrivo un attimo cosa dice
<jester-> pitch: sotto alla pagina che c'è
<jester-> è nascosto se non scorri
<pitch> ho indietro o continua come tasti
<jester-> continua
<pitch> ti posso scrivere un attimo o sai già cos'è quell'avviso?
<jester-> scrivi
<jester-> cosi siamo sicuri
<pitch> il file system su /dev/sdb5 assegnato a/ non è stato impostato per essere formattato.Ledirectory contenete i file di sistema (/etc,/lib,/usr,/var,...)già esistenti
<jester-> pitch: ok normale
<jester-> vai avanti
<jester-> ti dira che sostituisce i files di sistema
<pitch> in un punto mount definito,verranno eliminate durante il processo di installazione
<jester-> ok
<jester-> normale
<pitch> continuo allora
<jester-> zi go go
<pitch> speriamo che vada bene tutto
<pitch> anche la versione ho quella 64 bit
<jester-> pitch: tranquillo
<pitch> più che altro ho dei documenti su magazine importanti
<pitch> mentre in ubuntu avevo dei lavori già svolti
<jester-> pitch: l'altro hd proprio non centra
<pitch> non vorrei perdere nessuno dei due
<pitch> ok
<pitch> quindi si aggiorna solo la versione di ubuntu
<jester-> pitch: si cambia il sistema senza cancellare altro
<pitch> posso chiudere il terminale che avevo aperto?
<jester-> pitch: si
<jester-> pitch: partita l'installazione?
<pitch> quello con fdisk -l
<pitch> si si partita
<jester-> pitch: ok
<pitch> sono già a metà
<jester-> bene
<pitch> la 10.10 è una bomba vedo
<jester-> pitch: poi i nvidia li metti dal gestore nè
<pitch> i driver nvidia dici
<jester-> zi
<pitch> li devo mettere io?
<jester-> ti dovrebbe avvisare al riavvio se non lo fa vai in amministrazione/deriver hardware
<pitch> e da li ho la scelta dei driver da caricare?
<jester-> pitch: si
<pitch> speriamo di vedere qualcosa al riavvio
<pitch> perchè se fà come prima è un disastro
<jester-> ti propone il driver lo installa e si fa xorg.conf
<pitch> siamo a 3/4
<pitch> ma nella 10.10 c'è la possibilità di connetere il mio nokia e71
<pitch> ultimi passi e ci siamo
<pitch> 2 min
<jester-> pitch: boh non ho nokia
<pitch> riavvio
<pitch> ?
<pitch> finito installazione
<jester-> pitch: se ha finito si
<pitch> jester- sono da live
<pitch> non mi esce niente
<jester-> pitch: non parte?
<pitch> il boot non c'è
<pitch> non ho la possibilità di selezionare niente
<jester-> pitch: allora al boot pigi canc entri nel bios vai nell'eticetta boot e inverti gli hd
<pitch> sicuro?
<pitch> non faccio disastri
<jester-> pitch: se no apri un terminale
<jester-> pitch: e che disasrtri vui che succedano
<pitch> dimmi
<jester-> pitch: cambi la sequenza, poi vai in exit salvi
<jester-> pitch: dai prova
<pitch> sono su terminale
<jester-> se non ci riesci lo mettiamo anche su secondo hd
<jester-> pitch: riavvia e prova col bios
<pitch> inverto gli hd allora chiudo il terminale?
<jester-> pitch: si riavvia al boot pigi un po di volte canc
<jester-> e ti trovi nel bios
<jester-> vedrai una etichetta boot
<jester-> o simile
<pitch> si
<pitch> boot
<jester-> ci entro e vedi di inverite gli hd
<pitch> ok  provo
<jester-> dai
<pitch> jester- eccomi
<pitch> fatto yahooo
<jester-> pitch: va?
<pitch> si ho cambiato gli hard disk
<pitch> sono in ubuntu 10.10
<pitch> non ho perso nulla
<jester-> pitch: ok vai in amministrazione  driver aggiuntivi
<pitch> solo dei programmi che avevo installato
<jester-> pitch: vedi? avevi poca fede
<jester-> pitch: vede il driver nvidia?
<pitch> driver accelerati installo
<pitch> version current?
<jester-> si i consigliati penso current
<jester-> pitch: si abilita e lascia fare
<pitch> ok
<jester-> pitch: ma gia la risoluzione è a ppsto?
<pitch> adesso mi parte anche xp come prima
<jester-> a posto*
<pitch> si si la risoluzione è apposto
<jester-> pitch: curiosità dai lsmod | grep nouveau
<pitch> avevo preso tanta paura quando non ho visto il grub
<pitch> ti posto?
<jester-> si
<pitch> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/537274/
<jester-> pitch: ok sta usando l'open dal nome francese
<pitch> che è sta roba?
<jester-> dovrebbe avere anche il 3d
<jester-> è un driver sviluppato dalla comunità
<pitch> riavvio
<fabrizio> list
<jester-> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<jester-> no porni
<fabrizio> tnx
<fabrizio> !list
<filo1234> fubbo è
<pitch> jester- ok
<pitch> fatto anche aggiornamento driver grafici
<jester-> pitch: a posto?
<pitch> direi super ottimo
<jester-> ok
<pitch> ora per curiosità avvio xp
<jester-> prova
<pitch> ma penso che sia apposto che dici
<pitch> io non so come cavolo ringraziarti
<pitch> una bomba di ubuntu sei
<jester-> pitch: a volte le cose sono piu semplice di quello che si pensa
<pitch> vado a provare xp e poi vado a nanna
<jester-> vai
<pitch> Grazie jester un mito
<jester-> de nada
<pitch> di sicuro
<pitch> ci risentiamo cmq dai
<jester-> cià
<pitch> hai sempre questo nick qui te
<jester-> si
<pitch> ok a presto
<Pupazzetto[DuckS> Carlin0 ho abilitato le shadow password
<Pupazzetto[DuckS> e funziona root immediatamente post setup
<Pupazzetto[DuckS> è una feature di ubuntu?
<Carlin0> Pupazzetto[DuckS, non saprei io il root lo tengo disabilitato
#ubuntu-it 2010-11-28
<andx> ho installato maverick su un hp2133 la batteria non carica  sapreste aiutarmi?
<giuseppesassi> salve a tutti, ho un problema con la webcam, con cheese funziona ma non con skype, cosa posso fare?
<dino-1> giorno a tutti,ho installato ubuntu netbook 10.04 ma non ho i codec per leggere mp3 ecc... come li posso scaricare ? grazie
<giuseppesassi> ragazzi/e ho risolto il problema seguendo le istruzioni i questo sito http://ubuntusuasusa6vc.wordpress.com/2009/01/31/facciamo-funzionare-su-ubuntu-le-webcam-bisoncam-con-chipset-ali/      grazie a tutti per i consigli ati nei giorni precedenti.
<giuseppesassi> by
<sage79> salve. ho creato un nuovo utente. a che gruppo lo faccio appartenere?
<attempt> sage79 vuoi che abbia le stesse possibilita' del primo utente?
<attempt> le standard dell'utente amministratore creato durante l'installazione sono : nomeutente adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<TheBestNeo> ciao a tutti, non riesco ad aggiornare la nuova versione di pidgin, ho seguito le istruzioni sul sito ma niente.
<attempt> TheBestNeo vedere le istruzioni.
<TheBestNeo> http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<face> ciao a tutti e buona demenica vorrei chidervi un consiglio su un problema che mi é arrivato stamattina; ho ubuntu 10.10 32 bit installato ieri sera ma non mi fa funzionare la scheda wifi e quindi non mi connetto; nelle altre versioni funzionava.pensavo ad un guasto meccanico ma é colpa di ubuntu :(
<attempt> ma pidgin con gdebi si e' installato?
<attempt> avevi disinstallato la versione precedente?
<TheBestNeo> attempt: ho sempre la stessa versione
<TheBestNeo> no vorrei aggiornarla
<TheBestNeo> attempt: apt-get upgrade non mi trova aggiornamenti
<sage79> attempt il vecchi outente apparteneva anche al gruppo sage79, mi chiedevo se dovessi creare un gruppo con nome uguale all'user
<attempt> TheBestNeo devi aggiungere un ppa alla lista souces.list. lo dicono che devi mettere il ppa. non conviene mai aggiungere ppa di sviluppo al sources ma se proprio lo vuoi aggionare devi aprire sinaptyc ed aggiungere il ppa.
<TheBestNeo> attempt: c'è il ppa
<TheBestNeo> attempt: il pacchetto che scarichi dal loro sito ti installa proprio il ppa
<attempt> lo hai messo? ppa:pidgin-developers/ppa
<face> uso ubuntu da piu di un anno e quest non la capisco perché non funziona piú il wifi cosi dall'oggi al domani? mi potete aiutare per favore :)
<nico_> giorno,ho installato la versione di ubuntu netbook 10.04,ma come faccio ad istallare tutti i codec mp3 wma mp4 ecc....  grazie
<attempt> TheBestNeo sudo apt-get update  e poi sudo apt-get upgrade.
<TheBestNeo> attempt: l'ho fatto ma non mi trova niente
<nico_> c'è un pacchetto apposta
<face> :(
<TheBestNeo> attempt: forse non c'è aggiornamento per karmic
<attempt> sage79 se il vecchio utente esiste ancora basta che aggiungi il nuovo al gruppo del vecchio. se non esiste piu' basta che dai i gruppi al nuovo, purche' siano tutti quelli previsti di default.
<attempt> nico_ leggi il wiki formati multimediali
<attempt> !mp3
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<attempt> TheBestNeo probabile che karmic abbia l'ultima versione si.
<TheBestNeo> attempt: posso installare su karmic quella per lucid?
<TheBestNeo> attempt: o forse posso compilare direttamente i sorgenti
<attempt> si ho ti prendi il deb dal ppa di lucid o ti prendi il sorgente di quella versione e te lo compili.
<TheBestNeo> attempt: provo, grazie
<attempt> TheBestNeo prova una cosa
<TheBestNeo> attempt: cioè?
<attempt> TheBestNeo sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   e metti tutto in paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<TheBestNeo> attempt: dici di modificare il repo per lucid?
<attempt> direttamente per maverick dovrebbe darti l'ultima versione
<attempt> vai alla riga dove c'e' quel repo e al posto di karmic main metti maverick main
<TheBestNeo> provo prima a compilare!
<attempt> poi salvi e chiudi. update e upgrade al solito. come vuoi.
<face> nessuno mi aiuta?
<attempt> face prova ad aprire hardware drivers e vedere se consiglia di attivare un driver per la wifi
<face> ok
<attempt> che scheda di rete hai?
<face> perdonami dove lo vado a vedere?
<attempt> apri un terminale
<face> si
<attempt> lspci | grep Network
<face> mi dice intel corp pro/wireless 3945ABG [golan]
<attempt> face  cat /etc/network/interfaces   e copia tutto in paste
<face> ok
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<attempt> e' un portatile? non e' che devi pigiare qualche tasto hardware per attivarla vero?
<face> é un portatile é una levetta ora é su on ma il led é come fosse spento  ho messo il comando e mi ha dato 2 righe : auto lo        iface lo inet loopback
<attempt> bene
<attempt> ifconfig wlan0 up
<face> ok
<face> mi dice SIOCSIFFLAGS: permesso negato
<attempt> sudo ifconfig vlan0 up
<face> mi dice SIOCSIFFLAGS:operation not possible due to RF-kill
<attempt> iwconfig e pasta
<face> ok
<face> ho fatto una foto della finestra come la metto?
<attempt> face mi copi incolli quello che hai nel terminale in paste. non fare le foto.
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<face> lo so é su un computer diverso
<attempt> allora   vedi qualcosa tipo IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any  ?
<face> yes
<attempt> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<face> fatto
<attempt> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<face> mi continua a dire quella cosa :operation not possible due to RF - kill
<face> aspetta ti scrivo tutto quello che mi dice iwconfig su paste bin
<attempt> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down e poi dai sudo rfkill unlock all
<face> fatto
<attempt> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<face> niente mi dice sempre quella frase
<attempt> dai sudo rfkill unlock all  di nuovo e prova a riavviare.
<layn> buongiorno
<face> oki
<attempt> sudo rfkill list all   face  se  lo metti in paste mi interessa- bene anche la foto su pastebin
<attempt> come ti pare.
<attempt> giorno layn
<layn> attempt: ciao
<face> attempt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/537404/
<face> attempt questo era iwconfig
<attempt> sudo rfkill list all  volevo vedere
<face> ok
<dayyan> Buongiorno!
<face> attempt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/537405/
<dayyan> problema: passando a maverick sul mio laptop ho notato che i video e l'audio vanno a scatti
<dayyan> come risolvo?
<attempt> rfkill unlock all
<dayyan> è per me?
<attempt> face poi mi ripasti sudo rfkill list all
<face> oki
<attempt> dayyan no. prova a disattivare gli effetti
<dayyan> già provato
<attempt> dayyan abilitati i driver video giusti da driver hardware, ne consiglia uno da attivare?
<dayyan> no, anzi, non ne trova nessuno
<attempt> lspci | grep VGA
<dayyan> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07
<face> attempt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/537407/
<attempt> dayyan a maverick non piacciono le intel leggi qui. http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=405696.0
<dayyan> mmmm
<dayyan> quindi è colpa della scheda video?
<attempt> sudo rfkill list all    face  scrivilo bene e rimetti in paste.
<face> ok
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<dayyan> ok grazie
<dayyan> ciaone
<attempt> dayyan quello e' un post vecchio. ma ho un amico con intel ed anche lui stessi problemi. chiedero' a lui se e come ha risolto. tu
<face> attempt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/537408/
<attempt> sudo rfkill unblock all   forse avevo scritto male il comando scusa. dai questo.
<face> oki
<face> fatto
<attempt> iwconfig
<face> arrivata la connessione
<attempt> ecco .
<face> come mai?
<attempt> ora funziona'
<attempt> ?
<face> ti ringrazio tantissimo ma secondo te perché si era bloccata?
<face> si ora funziona
<attempt> non saprei ma penso dipenda dall'esistenza dello switch per accenderla e da come era messo quando hai installato. forse dico.
<attempt> face
<attempt> aggiorni tutto quanto e poi riavvii
<face> attempt, ok
<attempt> non e' detto che al riavvio non la ritrovi di nuovo bloccata.
<face> provo
<face> attempt,  ho riavviato e funziona se un giorno si bloccasse che dovrei fare?
<Andrea3333> ciao a tutti
<face> che comando do
<attempt> sudo rfkill unblock all     salvatelo in un file testo face
<face> ok
<Andrea3333> ho un pc con ram a 667 ho scaricato gratuitamente il prog specy che t dice a quanto gira la tua ram e mi dice che gira a 333 come posso risolvere il problema?
<Andrea3333> mi potete dare il link dell'altra chat?
<face> attempt, ti ringrazio tantissimo ti auguro buona domenica ciao
<attempt> ciao
<attempt> !chat
<Andrea3333> cè nessuno?
<layn> Andrea3333: forse
<attempt> !chat
<Andrea3333> layn hai letto mi dai il link dell'altra chat?
<attempt> Andrea3333 /join ubuntu-it-chat
<layn> ;)
<Andrea3333> nn riesco ad entrarci attemp
<Andrea3333> nn m fa cliccare
<Andrea3333> ragazzi sono nuovo come entro nella chatt quella x discutere di tutto?
<Andrea3333> ho visto sopra ke hai scritto la chatt ma nn so ke devo fare?
<layn> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Andrea3333> thx layn
<layn> Andrea3333: cosa utilizzi per accedervi
<Andrea3333> dove?
<Andrea3333> in chat
<doktoreas> ciao a tutti..ho appena abilitato gli effetti su Ubuntu 10.04, ma ho un problema con i menù di tutte le finestre: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/348430/awnTroubles.png
<Andrea3333> layn dove parli in chat?
<doktoreas> c'è un modo per disabilitare la trasparenza della tool bar?
<layn> Andrea3333: che vuol dire?
<Andrea3333> tu mi hai chiesto cosa utilizzi?
<Andrea3333> a cosa ti riferisci?
<Fuser> login #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fuser> #ubuntu-it-chat
<layn> Andrea3333: si chiedevo se usi un client particolare per l'accesso a freenode
<layn> Andrea3333: sono contento che ci sei riuscito
<Andrea3333> non so cosa sia il client e tanto meno il freenode
<layn> doktoreas: se hai attivato la toolbar l'hai anche creata se ho capito bene a cosa ti riferisci setta il valore a =0
<doktoreas> layn, no è la toolbar delle finestre..tipo quella del terminale
<doktoreas> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/348430/awnTroubles.png <- terminale
<Andrea3333> layn mi stai facendo uscire pazzo
<layn> doktoreas: hai attivato compiz
<layn> ?
<Andrea3333> grazie a tutti x ll'aiutoo
<Andrea3333> ciao
<layn> Andrea3333: ciao
<doktoreas> layn, si
<layn> doktoreas: allora disattivala da compiz
<doktoreas> layn, è che non capisco quale impostazione devo cambiare
<puccio> ciao a tutti
<layn> doktoreas: non ho compiz sotto mano per guidarti dammi un attimo per questioni di struttura qui non posso utilizzare compiz
<doktoreas> si si, rtanquillo :D
<layn> doktoreas: comunque in compiz dovrebbe esserci un area dedicata agli effetti delle finestre
<layn> doktoreas: ascolta
<doktoreas> pronto
<layn> doktoreas: apri il gestore compiz
<doktoreas> k
<layn> cerca focus opacità
<layn> li si possono iumpostare l trasparenze
<layn> aggiungendo le finestre
<layn> diminuisci la trasparenza è li il problema che se si esagera con il valore non visualizzi piu la finestra
<doktoreas> focus opacità su filtri non mi da niente
<layn> mmm
<doktoreas> CompizConfig, giusto?
<layn> doktoreas: si
<doktoreas> niente non ci sta..
<layn> doktoreas: rimuovi compiz
<layn> doktoreas: fai prima
<layn> poi lo rimetti nel caso
<doktoreas> k
<layn> doktoreas: sai come si fa?
<mike> !chat
<mike> !chat
<layn> !chat
<layn> ahahaha
<layn> scherzo
<doktoreas> si si, grazie
<FloodBotIt1> layn: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mikymiky> !chat
<mikymiky> ragazzi
<mikymiky> io ho installato xubuntu come faccio per sapere il modello della mia scheda madre vorrei aggiornare il bios
<mikymiky> !chat
<layn> mikymiky: Sistema>Amministrazione>Gestore periferiche
<mikymiky> non c'è
<layn> mikymiky: lshw
<doktoreas> layn, ci fa anche senza compiz :) Credo sia un problema del tema
<layn> doktoreas: ecco
<layn> allora cambialo
<layn> mikymiky: sudo lshw
<mikymiky> ok
<mikymiky> fatto
<mikymiky> su core  c'è scritto
<mikymiky> advance - 10t
<layn> mikymiky: oppure puoi visualizzarlo in html cosi: sudo lshw -html > hardware.html
<mikymiky> mi esce sempre nel terminale
<layn> mikymiky: oppure installi il device manager e lo visualizzi
<layn> sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager
<mikymiky> ok sto installando
<mikymiky> grazie mille
<layn> mikymiky: figurati
<DjMasterV> hello
<DjMasterV> somebody can help me?
<layn> DjMasterV: hov
<layn> DjMasterV: how
<layn> DjMasterV: ?
<DjMasterV> posso parlare in italiano o in ke lingua?
<DjMasterV> sto provando ubuntu
<DjMasterV> l'installazione all'interno di windows ma nn funge
<DjMasterV> quit
<mnemonik> è possibile clonare (ad esempio con clonezilla) tutto l'hard-disk per trasferirlo su un altro hard-disk presente su un altro computer con caratteristiche diverse rispetto al primo? così facendo avverrà il boot del sistema sul nuovo pc?
<Dig> Ciao, ho un problema il sistema è crashato. Ho provato a riavviare e c'è un messaggio di errore incompleto
<giovanni> ciao a tutti
<giovanni> k99brain, posso chiederti una cosa?
<giovanni> k99brain, sai spiegarmi perchè all'avvio di ubuntu 10.04 nel pannello superiore vengono doppiate in maniere deforme alcune icone?
<berto01> ciao a tutti
<berto01> nuova installazione di kubuntu ma internet e altro non vanno...come rimettere le impostazioni di base?
<lucapost> ok, sono riuscito! ho ubntu 10.10 64bit sull'asrock ion 330 collegato alla tv, xbmc #rulez
<lucapost> ora, come cavolo disabilito la richiesta della password all'avvio della connessione wireless?
<lucapost> cioè, il demone prova automaticamente a collegarsi alla wifi, ma all'avvio mi chiede sempre una password, non quella del router, ma una di sistema
<lucapost> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<michelefreschi> ho appena riavviato dopo un aggiornamento e mi da l'erore:  "Il pannello ha riscontrato un problema durante il caricamento di «OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet».      Eliminare l'applet dalla propria configurazione?" Cosa devo fare? è grave?
<berto01> internet non va, come lo attivo?
<michelefreschi> ho appena riavviato dopo un aggiornamento e mi da l'erore: "Il pannello ha riscontrato un problema durante il caricamento di «OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet». Eliminare l'applet dalla propria configurazione?" Cosa devo fare? è grave?
<michelefreschi> berto01... come non va? sei alla prima connessione?
<berto01> michelefreschi: ho installato kubuntu 9.04 qualche giorno fa e all'inizio andava...ora facendo sudo pppoeconf ecc non va
<michelefreschi> se dovevi settare una connessione base su ubuntu potevo essere d'aiuto, ma così rischio di farti fare casini (tanto + ke kubuntu nn lo conosco)
<michelefreschi> nn sono ancora così esperto
<michelefreschi> ho appena riavviato dopo un aggiornamento e mi da l'erore: "Il pannello ha riscontrato un problema durante il caricamento di «OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet». Eliminare l'applet dalla propria configurazione?" Cosa devo fare? è grave?
<berto01> michelefreschi: grazie lo stesso
<michelefreschi> se la elimino perdo la configurazione del cestino sulla barra?
<michelefreschi> berto...di cosa... se potevo volentieri
<nena294> ciao a tutti. avrei bisogno di una mano per connettere un computer con ubuntu alla rete via cavo. c'e' qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi?
<nena294>  ciao a tutti. avrei bisogno di una mano per connettere un computer con ubuntu alla rete via cavo. c'e' qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi?
<DeusEx> nena294, se fossi lì attaccherei io il cavo, ma tu non riesci a farlo?
<nena294> DeusEx: certo che l'ho fatto. ora mi manca solo far si che il computer se ne accorga
<DeusEx> nena294, bene: acceso il pc?
<nena294> si..
<DeusEx> nena294, bene, hai un router con dhcp?
<nena294> questa è già più difficile. come posso scoprirlo?
<DeusEx> semplice: il tuo pc ha un indirizzo ip assegnato, una volta attaccato il cavo di rete e acceso il router?
<DeusEx> immagino tu voglia sapere come si fa a sapere se hai un ip assegnato... :->
<nena294> mi hai tolto le parole di bocca..
<nena294> pero' scommetteri di si, che ho gli ip assegnati
<DeusEx> nena294, bene: allora da un terminale qualsiasi lancia il comando "/sbin/ifconfig" senza virgolette, e cerca all'altezza di una riga con su qualcosa di simile a "eth0", se c'è a fianco una serie di numeri in questo formato: xxx.yyy.zzz.www
<nena294> sono andata su 192.168.1.1 e vedo gli ip dei pc connessi
<DeusEx> se sì, ce l'hai
<DeusEx> sì, ma tu devi vedere se il tuo ce l'ha
<DeusEx> non la tavola degli ip del router
<dig> posso dare questo comando mentre ubuntu è avviato normalmente dall' hd? sudo fsck -yv /dev/sdaX
<nena294> no, DeusEx , non c'e'
<nena294> cioe', c'e' eth0 ma non c'e' nessun numero come hai richiesto..
<DeusEx> nena294, bene: allora vuol dire che non hai ip assegnati
<Matt_91> dig: se c'è qualche partizione di quell'HD montata,o ancor peggio la partizione stessa, direi proprio di no
<nena294> pero' in wlan0 c'e' l'ip, DeusEx
<DeusEx> nena294, che ip c'è? inoltre, se hai il cavo connesso, l'interfaccia dovrebbe avere l'ip assegnato, se hai un client dhcp attivo sul pc e un server dhcp sul router
<dig> Matt_91: ok. quindi lo posso dare dalla live. Grazie. Provo a salvare dei dati e poi avvio dalla live.
<Matt_91> dig: mi raccomando alle opzioni che dai, per più info puoi dare da terminale: man fsck
<nena294> DeusEx: allora. io sono connessa dal pc1 alla rete wireless e sto cercando di connettere il pc2 alla rete tramite cavo. e con ifconfig leggo sotto wlan0 " indirizzo inet:192.168.1.196"
<dig> Matt_91: sto seguendo questa discussione. E' valida? Ho avuto lo stesso messagio di errore
<DeusEx> nena294, ma la wlan0 con l'ip assegnato è sul pc1 o pc2?
<dig> Matt_91: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=printpage;topic=409936.0
<nena294> DeusEx: se intendi dire se il comanfo ifconfig l'ho lanciato dal pc1 o dal pc2, allora ti rispondo che l'ho lanciato dal pc1
<Matt_91> dig: ma che partizione hai in ext2?
<Matt_91> dig: comunque fai pure da live, ma mi raccomando a non montare le partizioni ;)
<DeusEx> ma se hai detto che devi collegare il pc2 alla rete cablata lo lancerei su pc2, no? benedeta.... -_-
<dig> Ho una sola partizione in ext3
<dig> Matt_91: ho una sola partizione in ext3. ieri è crashato il sistema inspiegabilmente e non voleva saperne di riavviarsi. Ora credo di aver già sistemato ma prima di fare il reboot mi sto organizzando per un evantuale intervento drastico
<nena294> ma DeusEx il pc2 non ha il dispositivo per connettersi alla wireless. Facendo ifconfig sul pc2 mi vengono le seguenti voci: eth0, lo, vmnet1 e vmnet8
<DeusEx> nena294,  ti manca un passaggio: tu hai detto che ti serve collegare il pc2 col cavo, mentre quando mi hai chiesto come guardare l'ip assegnato io ti ho risposto che devi usare ifconfig, da usare, necessariamente, sul pc2, perchè se lo lanci su pc1 ti darà solo i dati relativi al pc1, non anche quelle di pc2
<DeusEx> più chiaro ora?
<nena294> DeusEx: ok, ora è chiaro
<nena294> DeusEx: allora posso dirti che sul pc2 vedo dei numeri che sembrano ip sotto le voici lo, vmnet1 e vmnet8
<dig> Matt_91: mi parte sempre con lo scandisk e mi da un errore. Forse mi puoi aiutare?
<DeusEx> nena294, bene, allora non c'è un client dhcp che stia girando lì
<DeusEx> nena294, sempre dando per assunto che il router ce l'abbia
<nena294> DeusEx: d'accordo. quindi cosa posso fare?
<DeusEx> nena294, allora intanto capiamo se è installato comunque
<DeusEx> nena294, per cui scrivi in un terminale: "sudo dpkg -l |grep -i dhcp"
<DeusEx> senza le virgolette
<DeusEx> e dimmi se ti restituisce qualcosa
<nena294> si, restituisce tre righe
<DeusEx> ok, copiale e incollale qui
<nena294> ii  dhcp3-client                           3.1.3-2ubuntu3                                  DHCP client ii  dhcp3-common                           3.1.3-2ubuntu3                                  common files used by all the dhcp3* packages ii  dnsmasq-base                           2.52-1                                          A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP serv
<Matt_91> dig: ora devo andare a spalare neve :) forse trovi qualcun'altro
<nena294> DeusEx: te le riscrivo una alla volta
<DeusEx> nena294, no non serve
<DeusEx> nena294, ascoltami
<nena294> ok
<nena294> si
<DeusEx> nena294, siccome non ricordo esattamente quali file contiene il pacchetto, prova a lanciare questo comando: "sudo invoke-rc.d dhclient start"
<DeusEx> e proviamo a vedere se acquisisci un ip
<nena294> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/dhclient not found
<nena294> ASPETTA
<nena294> DeusEx: vedo un idirizzo!
<DeusEx> nena294, tipo?
<nena294> facendo ifconfig, sotto eth0 vedo un indirizzo
<DeusEx> nena294, qual è?
<nena294> 192.168.1.2
<DeusEx> nena294, te l'ha assegnato allora
<nena294> :)
<DeusEx> non capisco come, visto che ha detto che lo script non l'ha trovato
<DAMN3dg1rl> ciao, sono tornata :D
<nena294> beh è un buon segno pero' no, DeusEx ?
<DeusEx> nena294, non tanto, perchè non si capisce bene cosa lo ha fatto partire
<DeusEx> nena294, cmq prova a vedere se riesci a navigare da lì
<nena294> intendi dire se riesco a connettermi a internet col pc2?
<nena294> no, non ci riesco
<nena294> pero' potrebbe essere che avevo modificato le impostazioni di connessione col network manager
<nena294> e avessi fatto un po' di casino..
<DeusEx> nena294, ah beh, allora se hai network manager devi impostare tutto da lì
<DeusEx> se no qualunque tipo di configurazione viene bypassata da quel demonietto
<nena294> puoi aiutarmi a mettere le impostazioni giuste?
<DeusEx> nena, ti consiglio di eliminare tutte le configurazioni customizzate che hai su auto eth0 su network manager
<DeusEx> e far fare a lui tutto in automatico
<DeusEx> ma perchè le hai modificate?
<nena294> perche' non funzionava la connessione e allora ho provato a cambiare dei parametri, seguendo dei forum e delle guide, am devo aver fatto confusione
<nena294> ora pero' non so bene cosa devo impostare
<DeusEx> nena294, to mare...! :D
<DeusEx> nena, metti tutto in automatico
<DeusEx> qualunque cosa scritto dentro la conf di auto eth0 eliminala
<nena294> uhm
<nena294> come faccio ad accedere alla conf di network manager?
<DeusEx> ci clicchi col tasto destro sopra l'iconcina in alto: allo stesso modo che hai usato per modificarlo
<nena294> ah okok
<nena294> allora ho fatto tutto, ho messo tutto "automatico"
<DeusEx> nena, riporta cmq tutto in automatico, e tutto funzionerà
<DeusEx> ben
<nena294> e ora?
<DeusEx> e ora riavvia il pc, perchè non ricordo il comando da dare per il restart di networkmanager, e dovrebbe andare
<DeusEx> io stacco
<DeusEx> ti auguro buona fortuna :)
<nena294> ok, grazie DeusEx
<nena294> :)
<nena294> DeusEx: la connessione non funziona :(
<nena294> ciao, qualcuno puo' aiutarmi a connettere il mio computer via cavo alla rete?
<goldrake> Aizram, vedi cosa vuole nena294
<vito__> buona domenica a tutti
<Aizram> giorno :)
<nena294> Aizram: ciao!
<Aizram> ciao
<nena294> allora..
<Aizram> ma non so se posso esserti d'aiuto
<Aizram> prova a spiegare
<nena294> d'accordo, grazie comunque per l'impegno
<Aizram> ma qual'è il problema?
<vito__> spero che il problemino sia semplice da risolvere e che voi mi possiate aiutare: :) Devo formattare il pc mettere ubuntu!
<nena294> ho un pc, con ubuntu, che non riesoc a far connettere a internet
<nena294> via cavo
<nena294> probabilmente devo solo riuscire a impostare Network Managrt
<nena294> *Manager
<nena294> ma non so bene come
<leila> nena294,
<Aizram> non ti sono di nessun aiuto. Mi spiace io uso le chiavette. e
<vito__> come faccio? c'è però dentro una partizione, con XP, e forse due ubuntu 9 dei quali non ricordo più la password, quando metto il cd autoinstallante non parte, o meglio appare una schermata dove immaggino mi chieda la password, ma lo posso solo immaginare perchè le scritte sono dei quadratini
<vito__> Qualcuno sa aiutarmi? :)
<nena294> leila: tu sai come aiutarmi?
<leila> nena294, la situazione è router → cavo ethernet → pc ?
<nena294> si leila esatto
<Aizram> dovrebbe andare in automatico....
<leila> nena294, pasta l'output di sudo ifconfig
<vito__> Aizram, dici a me? :)
<leila> su pastebin.com
<vascoblu> ciao a tutti
<nena294> leila, non posso pastartelo, perche' sono su un altro pc
<leila> nena294, vedi un eth0 ?
<Aizram> vito__, non ho capito il problema
<vascoblu> come si imposta l'autologin in ubuntu 10.04?in schermata di accesso non compare nessun user a cui abilitare l'accesso automatico
<nena294> si leila, vedo eth0 etho:avahi lo vmnet1 e vmnet8
<leila> nena294, sudo dhclient eth0
<leila> prova
<vito__> Aizram, ho un pc con Xp e  ubuntu, ma li voglio eliminare entrambi per sostituirli con ubuntu 10, anche perchè ora come ora non posso utilizzarli per problemi con la tastiera
<Aizram> e devi usare un live cd di ubuntu e formattare
<nena294> leila, si, fatto
<leila> nena294, va ?
<vito__> Aizram, come faccio? quando metto il cd di installazione di Ubuntu dopo un po' mi spunta una pagina marrone dove immagino mi chieda qlc password, perchè appunto non riesco a leggere perchè sono tutti quadratini
<nena294> in che senso? mi ha scritto DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<goldrake> scusate
<nena294> e diversi intervalli
<goldrake> Aizram, vieni fuori per favore
<Aizram> vito__, mai vista una cosa simile
<nena294> poi mi ha detto No DHCPOFFERS received
<leila> nena294, provare a navigare magari ?
<nena294> no leila, non funziona
<nena294> e in ifconfig, sotto eth0 continua a non apparire l'indirizzo ip
<leila> nena294, sostituisci con etho:avahi eth0
<nena294> laila dice SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address e Bind socket to interface:No such device
<vito__> ma non c'è un modo per cancellare tutto? magari direttamente dal bios?
<leila> nena294, ha il dhcp il tuo router ?
<nena294> si, leila, ce l'ha
<leila> nena294, sembra o che non sia cos' o che la scheda di rete sia impostata da cani...
<nena294> leila, secondo me non è normale che nel Network Manager non appaiano reti via cavo
<leila> nena294, se non sono disponibili è normale
<nena294> leila, ma eth0:avahi ce l'ha un indirizzo ip (appare con ifconfig)
<leila> nena294, riesci a pingare il router ?
<fabio2>  lshw -C network per vedere se la scheda di rete è configurata
<nena294> leila:  dici ping 192.168.1.1?
<nena294> mi dice "connect: Network is unreachable"
<nena294> fabio2: dici a me?
<leila> nena294, sei sicuro abbia tale ip ?
<leila> da me è un'altro.. dipende da come lo configuri
<nena294> leila, credo di si. se qua da questo pc vado su 192.168.1.1 vedo le impostazioni del router, quindi direi di si..
<leila> nena294, allora è la scheda di rete
<leila> segui l'info di fabio2
<supersavio> sto cercando di installare virtualbox ma ho un problema a installare le librerie in particolare questa: libxerces27 che sembra non trovarla .... sto seguendo la guida presente nel forum ma non so dove scaricare questa libreria
<nena294> leila, fabio2 ho dato quel comando e ho un elenco di caratteristiche della rete. cosa devo cercare in particolare?
<leila> nena294, chiedi a lui :D
<supersavio> !chat
<leila> supersavio, non c'è il bot
<supersavio> ok
<supersavio> leila per chiedere info su programmi su ubuntu mi puoi dire il nome dell'altra chan
<supersavio> che nn la ricordo e la lista non me la tira fuori
<nena294> fabio2: ci sei?
<leila> supersavio, #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio2> !lista
<fabio2> !list
<leila> a tra poco :D
<jester-> 'ngionro
<attempt> !chat
<supersavio> leila, grazie
<tdk200> Salve ragazzi
<tdk200> COlevo porvi una domanda forse semplice
<tdk200> volevo*
<tdk200> sto usando un widget del meteo però mi chiede Lo zip code
<tdk200> cap
<tdk200> metto quello del mio paese ma nn va
<tdk200> però sul sito della the weather channel mi trova il meteo del mio paese se scrivo il nome come mai nn accetta il cap che inserisco nel widget?
<nena294> ciao, qualcuno puo' aiutarmi a connettermi via cavo alla rete?
<tdk200> se metto 80100 napoli manco lo accetta
<jester-> nena294: problema?
<tdk200> jester mi sai spiegare come mai nn funge sto widget?
<jester-> tdk200: non lo conosco, saraà buggato
<nena294> jester-: si! non riesco a connettermi a internet con la rete via cavo
<jester-> nena294: miii di solito è il contrario, che tipo di connessione hai
<nena294> jester-: ho alice, ma mi sa che non so configurare il network manager..
<jester-> nena294: intendo se hai un router che si collega da solo a telecazz o devi fare una connessione pppoe
<nena294> jester-: hem, no credo ceh si connetta da solo
<nena294> ma ora sono sicura che il router funziona
<nena294> perche' sono connessa con la sua wireless
<jester-> riga 9 fala diventare auto eth0
<nena294> non ho capito.. "riga 9"?
<nena294> jester-: ?
<jester-> nena294: ho sbagliato nick
<jester-> nena294: marca del modem?
<nena294> alice gate 2 plus wifi
<jester-> nena294: se fai ping 192.168.1.1 pinga?
<jester-> dal pc che dici non collegarsi
<nena294> no jester-
<jester-> adesso sei su un altro pc?
<nena294> si
<jester-> nena294: prova a utilizzare il cavo di questo
<jester-> nena294: spe
<jester-> dai ifconfig e dimmi cosa vedi
<jester-> che se non riconosce la eth il resto è inutile
<nena294> si, c'e' eth0
<jester-> nena294: allora fai al prova cavo
<nena294> l'ho già fatta
<jester-> nena294: spe
<nena294> il cavo funziona
<jester-> dai sudo dhclient et0
<jester-> dai sudo dhclient eth0
<jessy90> ciao
<jessy90> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nena294> jester-: mi dice una serie di sending, e DHCPDISCOVER e in fondo "No DHCPOFFERS foun"
<jester-> nena294: hai la 10.10 e gnome o altro
<nena294> ho gnome e la 10.04
<jester-> nena294: cat /etc/network/interfaces e dimmi che c'è dentro
<nicotano> salve
<jester-> aiò nicotano
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<steph7> mi serve una mano con VIA driver - configurazione di xorg
<steph7> CHROME: no valid modes found
<subichan> ci credete che grub di ubuntu 10.04 su wubi non funziona più dopo un update del kernel risalente a ieri ?
<subichan> altri hanno il mio stesso problema ma non so come risolvere.. e ho tutto lì sopra.. ed è la seconda volta che una cosa simile mi succede.. credo che mi suiciderò a questo punto
<leila> subichan, e te non usare wibi
<leila> *wubi
<leila> crea solo problemi
<leila> dovrebbero metterlo in topic mi sa
<subichan> ma che ne sapevo .. :(
<leila> subichan, ha una fama sinistra wubi
<subichan> sinistra è quando se ne parla ma nulla è certo, qui invece ha sicuramente colpito, visto che non mi entra nemmeno nel grub
<subichan> sono disperato
<subichan> stavo cercando di salvare i contenuti di un filesystem FAT32 da mesi e ora mi tocca anche pensare a questa cosa nuova
<remix_tj> subichan: che problema ti da quando parte?
<subichan> non parte proprio
<subichan> scelgo ubuntu e un errore mi scheggia davanti agli occhi e poi ritorna di nuovo allo schermo di partenza
<subichan> finché nons cegli windows non ne esci
<mbutubuntu> ciao a tutti
<mbutubuntu> potreste indicarmi qualche doc su come usare pulseaudio per streammare audio da ubuntu ad un altro host?
<davide_> raga, non riesco più a collegarmi in wifi dicasa
<davide_> nessuno sa niente
<davide_> vado grazie lo stesso
<sigghin> ciao a tutti.. qualcuno ha mai avuto problemi con il touchpad???
<Guest15392> ciao
<Guest15392> vorrei sottoporvi il mio problema..
<Guest15392> ho installato ubuntu cn chiavetta su un hp 350,ma non si connette,non rileva il wifi,e allora ho provato a reinstallarlo,ma il boot con usb nn va..
<Guest15392> cosa puo' essere?
<Guest15392> mi dice,unknown keyboard in configuration file
<Guest15392> boot:
<leila> aggiornamento firmare, se non mi trovate online fra un'ora consideratemi dead in action :D
<Guest15392> ?????
<Guest15392> nn mi aiuta nessuno??
<DAMN3dg1rl> parrebbe tutto ok... stavo infartuandomi quando si è spento :D
<DAMN3dg1rl> buona cena a tt :D
<mlazzari2> sera
<ture24> salve
<ture24> ho bisogno di aiuto con ubuntu 10.04
<Samm> hi
<Samm> need help
<Samm> ci sono italiani?
<m4r1o_> Salve :)
<m4r1o_> Come faccio a passare alla nuova release(10.10) di ubuntu? senza perdere i dati della mia vecchia versione 9.04? grazie in anticipo :)
<katane> m4r1o_: hai la /home separata?
<m4r1o_> io non vorrei perdere i programmi istallati e le varie configurazioni delle periferiche...
<m4r1o_> si può fare qual cosa? :)
<katane> m4r1o_: se hai la tua home separata non perdi nulla
<m4r1o_> ma le configurazioni hardware, programmi ecc.. non passano poi sul nuovo sistema?
<m4r1o_> se tengo la home separata posso recuperare solo i file tipo: canzoni, videeo, documenti ecc.. ?
<katane> i programmi che hai installato li perdi, le loro configurazioni no perché risiedono nelle tua home
<katane> è sufficiente reinstallare i programmi per ritrovarteli configurati come prima
<m4r1o_> la configurazione hardware rimane quella della precedente versione? perchè ho un portatile è per istallare le varie periferiche ho impiegato molto tempo.. ??
<asmodeus6> salve
<katane> io non so cosa hai configurato e che modifiche hai fatto, però se hai modificato file di sistema (tutti quelli che si trovano in /) li perderai perché la partizione viene formattata
<katane> se invece le modifiche riguardano file che si trovano nella tua home li puoi mantenere evitando di formattare /home
<katane> tutto questo se hai la home separata dalla partizione di root
<katane> altrimenti non si può far nulla
<m4r1o_> va bene .. grazie katane
<asmodeus6> ho un problemino di audio su ubuntu 10.10
<asmodeus6> quando inizia la riproduzione di audio si sente scoppiettare.. dopo il suono è pulito
<asmodeus6> ho provato a mettere tutti i livelli del mixer al minimo e cambiare spinotto della scheda audio ma non cambia nulla
<m4r1o_> Arrivederci :) grazie ancora katane
<m4r1o_> Buona serata
<asmodeus6> avete qualche idea per risolveere i problemi di audio?
<traco> hi al
<traco> !cuda
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cuda'
<asmodeus6> boh.. non si trovano soluzioni sul forum
<Guest45288> sera a tutti
<Guest45288> avrei un problemino
<Guest45288> avendo aggiornato la versione di ubuntu 10.04 alla 10.10
<Guest45288> sono scomparsi i pulsanti per chiudere minimizzare
<Guest45288> come posso risolvere il problema grazie
<asmodeus6> sono a sinistra
<Guest45288> no no sono proprio scomparsi
<asmodeus6> prova a cambiare tema
<Guest45288> gia' erano a sinistra
<Guest45288> tema cambiato
<Guest45288> nulla di nuovo
<Guest45288> :-( perche' queste cose senza risposte
<Guest45288> non ce' nessuno che puo' aiutarmi?
<asmodeus6> nemmeno io ho ricevuto risposte per i problemi di audio
<Guest45288> azz
<Guest45288> mali semu cumminati
<puccio> eheheh un ti pigghiari colli
<puccio> aspetta n'anticchia , qualcuno ti risponderà
<Guest45288> si si sicuro mi rispondono
<Guest45288> invecchiero' qui
<Guest45288> unni su i pussanti
<Guest45288> sera a tutti avrei un problemino avendo aggiornato la versione di ubuntu 10.04 alla 10.10 sono scomparsi i pulsanti per chiudere minimizzare  come posso risolvere il problema grazie
<liuk67terzi> ciao ragazzi! io ho un problema con la webcam, ho appena aggiornato il portatile alla 10.10 e da allora ogni volta che inizio una videochiamata con skype la webcam è come se non ci fosse e non trasmetto immagini, cosa può essere?
<gnubiagio98> c'e qualcuno? ho bisogno di aiuto
<gnubiagio98> ho bisogno di qualvhe informzione su mencoder
<marcotux> sera
<seawolf> ciao marcotux
<marcotux> ciao seawolf
<libanese> we marcotux che ci fai qui ?
<marcotux> niente di che, se capita magari do una mano
<libanese> a ok,magari usi kde ?
<marcotux> no, da tempo ormai uso prettamente gnome
<marcotux> o niente grafica
<libanese> capisco,non sei lungimirante dunque :D
<marcotux> kde comunque mi ricorda troppo windows
<libanese> in 4 anni gnome è sempre uguale,na' noia
<marcotux> non è che ti deve per forza fare i fuochi d'artificio comunque
<libanese> io windows son 5 anni che non lo vedo
<marcotux> comunque, ubuntu di norma = gnome....
<gnubiagio98> ciao
<libanese> ma comunque,se scrivi così,sicuramente non hai mai provato le mega configurazioni di kde
<marcotux> ciao gnubiagio98
<Claudinux> !chat | marcotux libanese
<ubot-it> marcotux libanese: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<libanese> ghghg
<libanese> ma dai non lo sapevo Claudinux dopo 5 anni in questa chat !
<Claudinux> libanese, a volte si dimeticano le buone regole
<Claudinux> *dimenticano
<liuk67terzi_> scusate ragazzi se mi intrometto
<marcotux> io chiedo scusa, credevo di essere dall'altra parte, mea culpa
<liuk67terzi_> volevo chiedervi di un problema
<libanese> cavolo sempre precisi vuoi ,subito a correggervi per una consonante sbagliata :D
<liuk67terzi_> ho appena installato la 10.10 sul portatile
<liuk67terzi_> però ho dei problemi con la webcam
<liuk67terzi_> quando uso skype con la videochiamata
<liuk67terzi_> non mi va più la chat
<liuk67terzi_> scusat
<liuk67terzi_> e
<liuk67terzi_> non mi va più la webcam
<marcotux> io non sarei, ma penso sia utile sapere il modello del portatile ;)
<FloodBotIt1> liuk67terzi_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<liuk67terzi_> è un pavillio dv6000
<liuk67terzi_> *pavilion della hp
<marcotux> hp dunque
<liuk67terzi_> il fatto è che con la 10.04 andava bene tutto
<gnubiagio98> !chat | marcotux liuk67terzi_ marcotux
<ubot-it> marcotux liuk67terzi_ marcotux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcotux> liuk67terzi_, credo che con l'avanzamento ci sono ancora un po di problemi
<libanese> be liuk67terzi_ con lsusb dovresti vedere come linux legge la tua webcam
<marcotux> in questo caso era pertinente
<liuk67terzi_> cos'è isusb?
<gnubiagio98> lsusb e' un comando da terminale
<libanese> ok sei niubbissimo,passo
<liuk67terzi_> scusa
<gnubiagio98> che ricontrolla cio' che e' "attaccato" via usb
<gnubiagio98> capito?
<liuk67terzi_> si
<marcotux> va specificato /dev/sdX come per altre cose oppure controlla tutte le periferiche usb? chiedo che potrebbe servirmi
<liuk67terzi_> se dò semplicemente il comando la webcam viene vista
<liuk67terzi_> il fatto è che ogni tanto funziona e non so cos'è che provoca il blocco
<libanese> liuk67terzi_ hai mai provato prima di avviare skype da shell a dare : export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<liuk67terzi_> no
<liuk67terzi_> cosa fa?
<libanese> LD_PRELOAD è una variabile d’ambiente in cui viene caricata la libreria indicata che consente di far funzionare correttamente la webcam in skype.
<liuk67terzi_> allora provo subiti
<libanese> liuk67terzi_ leggi qui ,anche se è dato ,i problemi rimangono http://blog2lab.it/linuxgeneration/?p=277
<puccio> libanese io ho risolto cosi tempo fa... ma non dovrebbe essere skype a caricare automaticamente la v4l?
<libanese> vecchi bug riaffiorano
<libanese> perché si sbragano i ragazzi,non pagati :D
<puccio> :]
<liuk67terzi_> per adesso la web ha rifunzionato!
<liuk67terzi_> se si dovesse ripresentare il problema magari vi richiedo
<libanese> a parte gli scherzi,il tutto è dovuto al codice closed di skype,perciò non c'è tanto da fare a tal proposito !
<liuk67terzi_> grazie ragazzi!
<puccio> libanese, capisco
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-21
<antofalco> ciao
<antofalco> c'è qulcuno?
<alecv> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<antofalco> requisiti minimi hardware per ubuntu 11.10???
<alecv> li trovi sul sito
<alecv> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<alecv> ecco il link
<antofalco> grazie...io ho un asus eeepc 1101ha (netbook) posso installarci ubuntu???Con la 10.04 avevo problemi di compatibilità video
<antofalco> se posso intallarla quale scarico la descktop o alternate cd?
<alecv> c'è una versione x netbook
<alecv> c'è una versione x netbook
<antofalco> ma non mi piace molto....
<alecv> allora prova la live, non so le caratteristiche del tuo netbook
<alecv> alternate solitamente si usa se hai problemi con la scheda video
<antofalco> ok...grazie mille
<alecv> prova con unetbootin x fare la chiavetta usb avviabile da boot
<alecv> prima ci metti la live, se nn dovesse funzionare usi l'alternate
<antofalco> ma la live corrisponde alla desktop?
<alecv> si
<antofalco> grazie ancora...ciao
<alecv> di nulla
<alecv> ciao
<andrea77>  c'è qualcuno di sveglio? :)
<yvesBsAs> ciao andrea77
<andrea77> ho qualche problema con i driver amd per la grafica ... immagino sia abbastanza normale :)
<yvesBsAs> che scheda video è?
<andrea77> radeon hd4570m 512mb
<andrea77> dopo aver scaricato i driver dal sito di amd mi rileva una hd3200 con 256mb
<yvesBsAs> stai usando il driver radeon, quello libero?
<yvesBsAs> no, in driver hardware non ti ha rilevato driver disponibili?
<andrea77> si, ma non me li installava
<andrea77> quindi son dovuto andare sul sito e scaricare un .run di 90mb
<andrea77> sito amd
<yvesBsAs> secondo me se non può installare quelli in driver hardware, una ragione ci sarà..
<andrea77> che avrebbe dovuto installare anche amd catalyst, ma fra i programmi non lo trovo :(
<yvesBsAs> quanti anni ha la scheda?
<andrea77> mah è un portatile del 2009
<yvesBsAs> non saprei, allora, ma se rileva una sbagliata l'inghippo è li
<andrea77> ho provato a dirglielo, dapprima delicatamente, poi minacciandolo. niente, sto portatile è un muro di gomma
<andrea77> come posso far?
<yvesBsAs> io proverei a disinstallarli e reinstallare quelli che propone
<yvesBsAs> ma prima installa gli headers, buil-essential e gcc
<yvesBsAs> sicuro che deve compilare moduli
<yvesBsAs> andrea77, ai controllato se quel modello è supportato dai driver proprietari?
<andrea77> si, cioè da il supporto per la serie 4.xxxm
<yvesBsAs> andrea77, -> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<yvesBsAs> provato questo?
<andrea77> mi consigli di disinstallare i driver proprietari e di usare qulli open?
<yvesBsAs> se vanno megio, si di sicuro, ma la guida del wiki non va?
<andrea77> prmetto che non sono molto pratico, ma il comando che propone per disinstallare i driver amd non mi funziona
<andrea77> sudo fglrx-uninstall.sh
<yvesBsAs> spetta, ma il pacchetto che ai scaricato come si chiama?
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> W l'Italia
<Odo> Giorno
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti; ho notato che vuze mi manda spesso e volentieri fuori rete; talvolta mi tocca addirittura riavviare per riconnettermi in wifi... da cosa può dipendere?
<glpiana> neramarea, è un vizio dei client bittorrent quello di prendersi tutta la banda disponibile. vedi se nelle impostazioni reisci a limitare i danni
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<jester->  pancro (~Ezio@nat/canonical/session) has joined #ubuntu-it  giusto per curiosità ce la spieghi la cloack?
<nicotano> buondì
<mizio> ciao a tutti
<mizio> mi sapeete dire dove posso trovare una guida che mi spieghi come ottenere un tema trasparente x ubuntu 11.10
<glpiana> mizio, che interfaccia usi?
<mizio> ma quella di ubuntu fai da te dell'istituto majorana
<mizio> l'ultima in cima in alto
<glpiana> mizio, non conosco le impostazioni di default dell'istituto majorana. hai un abarra laterale?
<mizio> si
<mizio> la barra l'aterale c'e'
<glpiana> mizio, allora installa compizconfig-settings-manager
<glpiana> !ccsm | mizio
<ubot-it> mizio: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<glpiana> mizio, poi lo apri, vai sul plugin unity e da lì regola la trasparenza
<glpiana> mizio, non smanettare con le opzioni degli altri plugin perchè rischi il patatrac
<mizio> piu' la dock in bassoallora scarcico compiz........
<mizio> se ho capito
<glpiana> mizio, per la dock in basso dovresti prima capire che dock è
<mizio> ok
<mizio> no ma quel programma che mi hai detto compiz gia' c'e l'ho dove devo anadare per abilitare la trasparenza
<glpiana> mizio, sul plugin unity, come ti ho detto sopra
<mizio> cio' devo cercare plugin unity
<jester-> mizio: se rivuoi tutti gli orpelli installati gnome-session-fallback e usa gnome classic
<jester-> unity non è indicato
<mizio> ok
<vincenzo> Buongiorno ragazzi sapreste indirizzarmi alla pagina di chat non per il supporto?
<filo1234> !chat | vincenzo
<ubot-it> vincenzo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vincenzo> grazie
<pitzalone> buongiorno, dovrei collegarmi in questa stanza da un cellulare... sapete dirmi le coordinate? indirizzo server e porta?
<jester-> pitzalone: irc.freenode.net:70000 se usi ssh
<jester-> 7000
<pitzalone> jester-: niente. boh? cosa vuol dire se usi ssh?
<jester-> pitzalone: non mettere la porta e non spuntare usa ssh
<pitzalone> jester-: niente. era una comodità in più che volevo avere!
<pitzalone> jester-: non posso spuntare!
<jester-> pitzalone: metti solo il server senza la porta
<pitzalone> jester-: niente lo stesso... è un programma per il mio blackberry
<pitzalone> jester-: vado a pranzo. buon pranzo. una curiosità: che telefono usa un linuxiano?
<accendino> giorno a tutti
<accendino> qualcuno mi può aiutare non mi funziona più il wireless
<accendino> cortesemente
<accendino> qualcuno mi può aiutare per piacere sono un pò ignorante in materia non mi funziona più il wireless
<massimo18> !pazienza | accendino
<ubot-it> accendino: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<accendino> faccio una pazienza xD
<accendino> grazie
<glpiana> accendino, spiega il problema
<accendino> prima il wireless funzionava poi di colpo è saltato
<accendino> ho provato a riavviare
<glpiana> accendino, facendo qualcosa di particolare?
<accendino> scaricavo ed ero su skype
<glpiana> accendino, vabbè. dopo riavvio hai detto che non va. sei sul pc inq uestione ora?
<accendino> si
<glpiana> accendino, la tua wifi è interna?
<accendino> sono già stato qui per lo stesso problema e mi hanno fatto scaricare un pacchetto  è tornato a funzionare fino ad oggi
<accendino> si
<glpiana> accendino, scrivi in un terminale: lspci | grep -i network
<glpiana> se esce una riga copiala qui
<accendino> 02:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<glpiana> accendino, oki, ora digita:  rfkill list
<glpiana> !paste | accendino
<ubot-it> accendino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/745094/
<glpiana> accendino, digita lsmod   e metti in pastebin
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/745097/
<sbubba> salve
<glpiana> accendino, scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/745099/
<glpiana> accendino, scrivi anche lsb_release -a    a  metti su pastebin
<sbubba> ieri su driver proprietari c'erano 2-3 driver per la mia scheda video nvidia, ora li volevo installare e la finestra dei driver proprietari è vuota
<sbubba> ho letto che bastava killare jockey ma non è aperto.
<sbubba> driver fantasma -.-
<glpiana> sbubba, scrivi: uname -a
<glpiana> sbubba, copia quel che esce
<sbubba> glpiana, Linux pc 2.6.32-34-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 19:40:53 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> sbubba, ora lsb_release -r
<sbubba> Release:	10.04
<glpiana> sbubba, dai: dpkg -l | grep linux-image                     e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | sbubba
<ubot-it> sbubba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/745099/
<glpiana> accendino, questo me l'hai già postato
<accendino> sorry
<sbubba> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/ixk8hDe1
<alecv> quando avvio una applicazione da terminale mi da un errore x gtk, ad esempio questo è avviando gedit con poteri di amministratore:"(gedit:2025): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to set the permissions of `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: File o directory non esistente"
<glpiana> sbubba, lspci | grep -i vga
<alecv> salve a tutti
<glpiana> alecv, cosa scrivi davanti a gedit?
<alecv> sudo
<glpiana> alecv, scrivi gksu al posto di sudo
<glpiana> alecv, meglio evitare sudo per le applicazioni grafiche
<sbubba> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/4FQUrBk3
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/745103/
<alecv> ah ok capo! ultima cosa, x-lite non trova le periferiche audio (microfono e casse) si apre la configurazione, ma trovo solo default nella lista del'hardware da applicargli, da cosa può dipendere?
<glpiana> alecv, dal fatto che l'audio è gestito da pulseaudio
<alecv> con skype funziona sia microfono che casse
<alecv> e xchè non lo vede x-lite?
<glpiana> sbubba, hai già riavviato per vedere se dopo jockey vede qualcosa?
<glpiana> alecv, x-lite da dove l'hai preso?
<sbubba> glpiana, no
<glpiana> sbubba, prova
<sbubba> glpiana, ok
<alecv> dai repo e poi ho installato i pacchettini che non si trovava in ubuntu 11.10 da terminale (usando i repo canonical)
<glpiana> accendino, hai attivato il firewall
<glpiana> alecv, che repo canionical?
<accendino> perchè dovrei?
<glpiana> *canonical
<alecv> oneirc
<glpiana> accendino, non lo so, ma lo hai fatto
<accendino> no
<accendino> almeno
<alecv> ho cercato i nomi che mi dava x-lite come mancanti dal sito dei pacchetti di ubuntu.com, ho trovato a quale pacchetti facevano parte, mi sono segnato il nome è ho dato sudo apt-get install nomepacchetto come al solito
<glpiana> accendino, eppure i moduli son caricati. vabbè, intanto scrivi: sudo rmmod r8169
<glpiana> alecv, x-lite io nei repo non lo vedo
<glpiana> accendino, quando hai fatto scrivi: sudo modprobe r8169
<glpiana> accendino, poi scrivi:  dmesg | tail           e metti su pastebin
<alecv> xchè il pacchettino si chiama in modo diverso, è nel wiki di ubuntu-it aspe
<alecv> !x-lite
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'x-lite'
<glpiana> alecv, ma lo usi con skype acceso?
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/745107/
<alecv> no come non detto ho riletto la guida del wiki ed è installato da wget
<alecv> anche con skype spento mi fa la stessa cosa (cmq ora è acceso skype)
<alecv> no anzi
<alecv> è spento skype (mi ero dimenticato che ho riavviato 15 min fa
<glpiana> ah ora ricordo
<glpiana> accendino, e mi ricordo anche di avetrti detto di segarti quello che avevi fatto perchè ad ogni aggironamento del kernel avresti dovuto reinstallare quel deb
<accendino> madò
<accendino> quindi è grave?
<glpiana> alecv, non so dirti. vedi se da pavucontrol riesci a impostarlo. comuqnue è software esterno ai repo, sebbene ci sia una guida nel wiki
<glpiana> accendino, è grave che non te lo sia ricordato tu
<accendino> ma nn devo aggiornare più?
<alecv> ok glpiana  provo
<glpiana> accendino, ceto che devi aggiornare, ma poi devi reinstallare quel pacchetto
<glpiana> *certo
<accendino> ce l'ho il pacchetto
<accendino> quindi
<glpiana> accendino, e quindi lo reinstalli. se no sai come lo facciamo insieme
<accendino> scelgo l'aiuto da casa di glpiana
<glpiana> lol
<accendino> grz
<glpiana> accendino, prima di tutto clicca due volte sul pacchetto deb in questione e vediamo che fa
<accendino> si apre ubuntu software centre mi dice pacchetto installato
<accendino> nn è che funziona mo
<accendino> e sto col cavo
<glpiana> accendino, ok, come si chiama esattamente il pacchetto?
<Mirko_> salve
<accendino> rt 3090 dmk_2.3.1.4. - 0ubuntu0....
<accendino> pp a1_all.deb
<Mirko_> c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> accendino, non può avere spazi in giro. chiudi sofwtare center, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep 3090
<glpiana> !nessuno | Mirko_
<ubot-it> Mirko_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Mirko_> allora:
<Mirko_> ho appena installato windows 7 professional sul mio pc portatile dove prima cera ubuntu 11.04
<Mirko_> il problema è che all'avvio la tastiera e ilmouse non funzionano
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/745114/
<glpiana> Mirko_, all'avvio di cosa? di windows o di ubuntu?
<Mirko_> windows
<Mirko_> prima con ubuntu andava tutto
<glpiana> Mirko_, e che c'entra col supporto ad ubuntu?
<Mirko_> scusa non riesco a trovare quellodi windows
<glpiana> accendino, scrivi il comando correttamente per cortesia, hai messo 30390 al posto di 3090
<glpiana> !chat | Mirko_
<ubot-it> Mirko_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/745115/
<glpiana> accendino, scrivi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure rt3090-dkms
<accendino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/745119/
<glpiana> accendino, oki, ora prova a riavviare e poi torna qui
<accendino> ok
<accendino> risalve
<accendino> glpiana sei un artista
<accendino> grazie assai
<glpiana> accendino, no, disegno da schifo e coloro sempre fuori dai margini
<massimo18> lol
<glpiana> accendino, segnatelo sto comando però! se no ogni due per tre sei qui a chiedere sempre la stessa roba
<accendino> nel tuo piccolo sei un artista pure tu
<accendino> dimmi cosa mi devo segnare
<accendino> così
<accendino> anzi
<accendino> consigliami
<glpiana> accendino, sudo dpkg-reconfigure rt3090-dkms
<accendino> dove mi posso imparare un pò
<accendino> xD
<accendino> mo me li scrivo los tesso però!
<glpiana> dove TI puoi imparare un po' è la grammatica italiana; dove puoi imparare qualche comando è il wiki
<glpiana> !wiki | accendino
<ubot-it> accendino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<accendino> grz lo aggiungo ai preferiti
<accendino> quando lancio il comando
<accendino> poi riavvio
<glpiana> accendino, magari non serve neanche riavviare, ma nel dubbio facevo prima così
<accendino> ancora grazie
<glpiana> :)
<Mirko_> scusate
<K99Brain> di niente
<Mirko_> il mio problema
<Mirko_> allora
<Mirko_> aspettate,prima mi avete mandato in un canale per windows ma era in inglese
<massimo18> !enter | Mirko_
<ubot-it> Mirko_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Mirko_> comunque,ho questo problema:quandoaccendo il mio pc portatile la tastiera e il mouse non vanno
<Mirko_> è come se sono disabilitati,ma quando attacco il mouse usb vado nelle impéostazioni dei driver e cerco il mouse (quello che non funziona) lo disabilito e lo riabilito e dopo di che funziona
<massimo18> Mirko_, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<Mirko_> ora non ho piu ubntu
<Mirko_> ma ieri sera avevo la 11.04
<massimo18> !chat | Mirko_
<ubot-it> Mirko_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mizio> ciao
<mizio> qualcuno mi sa dire perche' non riesco ad istallare nessuna applicazione dal center?
<mizio> mi dice controllare connessione internet ma internet mi va benissimo?
<K99Brain> Mirko_, se non hai ubuntu, che ci fai qui? Questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<mizio> a sacusate forse dipende dal fatto che devo fare aggiornamento
<K99Brain> mizio, avrai qualche proxy di mezzo
<mizio> nessun proxy ho solo un router mio
<Mirko_> scusa ma non trovo nient altro
<mizio> ora non mi fa neanche piu' aggioprnare
<K99Brain> mizio, grep -i proxy /etc/apt/apt.conf
<mizio> che dici?
<mizio> sono nuovo di linux
<K99Brain> mizio, apri un terminale e dai quel comando
<mizio> quale comando
<massimo18> uhm
<mizio> mi dice direttori inesistente
<stuk_gen> ciao a tutti
<mizio> qual'e' il comando preciso
<K99Brain> mizio, grep -i proxy /etc/apt/apt.conf
<K99Brain> mizio, dimmi di preciso cosa risponde
<stuk_gen> ho ubuntu 11.04 con gnome2d e la classica barra applicazioni. Per sbaglio devo aver creato un collegamento alla home nella barra applicazioni esattamente vicino all orologio. Come tolgo questo collegamento?
<mizio> dice grep: /etc/apt.conf: file o directory non esistenti
<K99Brain> mizio, ok
<K99Brain> mizio, adesso questo:
<K99Brain> mizio, env | grep -i proxy
<mizio> ora diceUBUNTU_MENUPROXY=libappmenu.so
<K99Brain> mizio, solo quello?
<mizio> si
<K99Brain> ok
<K99Brain> mizio, facciamo un passo indietro
<K99Brain> mizio, sudo apt-get update
<K99Brain> mizio, adesso però devi usare pastebin
<K99Brain> mizio, non incollare qui
<K99Brain> !paste | mizio
<ubot-it> mizio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mizio> come si fa non lo mai fatto
<K99Brain> leggi qui sopra
<mizio> mi chiede la mail e la pass
<mizio> mi devo registare
<stuk_gen> i collegamenti nella barra delle applicazioni in che cartella si trovano?
<mizio> comunque sembra che non trovi degli aggiornamenti da ultimo dice diverese volte not found
<glpiana> stuk_gen, che barra delle applicazioni?
<stuk_gen> glpiana: quella in alto dove c'è l'orologio
<glpiana> stuk_gen, e che applicazioni ci sono?
<glpiana> stuk_gen, lì io ci vedo gli indicatori
<stuk_gen> Applicazioni|Risorse|un mio link che voglio eliminare|orologio|indiciatori
<glpiana> stuk_gen, stai parlando dell'interfaccia gnome-fallbask su oneiric?
<stuk_gen> glpiana: yes
<glpiana> stuk_gen, se premi alt+ tasto destro sul tuo link non esce un menu da cui puoi rimuoverlo?
<stuk_gen> glpiana: ustis dovevo premere alt grazie mille :)
<glpiana> :)
<ciccio> ciao a tutti come istallo open office  lo ho scaricato dal sito ma nn mi si istalla sono nuovo del mondo ubuntu
<K99Brain> ciccio, in ubuntu c'è già libreoffice
<K99Brain> che è la stessa cosa
<glpiana> ciccio, ubuntu attualmente mette a disposizione libreoffice. qui non c'è supporto su software esterno ai repository ufficiali
<ciccio> non mi apre i file di word 2010
<ciccio> ok
<ciccio> nn mi puoi indirizzare da qualche parte
<glpiana> ciccio, dovrebbe aprirli senza alcun problema, se ti riferisci ai docx
<ciccio> ho provato ma nulla da fare
<ciccio> com adesso vedo un po
<nicotano>  salve da lubuntu
<alecv> ragazzi ho due pc, un desk e un portatile, entrambi con ubuntu 11.10 e scheda wirless tutti e due metto io gli indirizzi ip manuali (configurazione tipo ip192.168.1.2 mask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.1.1). Il desk si collega il portatile no (ha la scheda wirless broadcom e ho installato i firmware b43 legacy)
<alecv> allora ho provato a configurare la connessione wirless manualmente, quando salvo il portatile si collega x un secondo e poi si disconnette e cancella la configurazione appena impostata
<alecv> che diamine può essere? Il firmware b43 farlocco? Eppure con l'altro router (vodafone station di casa si collega)
<alecv> se il portatile lo attacco al cavetto e lascio le stesse impostazioni ip x il wirless, si collega tranquillamente
<vinc> Buonasera ragazzi, io ho un piccolo problema con ubuntu, praticamente tento di aprire il cestino e mi da il seguente errore "Impossibile avviare il gestore dei file predefinito". Ho creato una discussione sul forum, senza esisti positivi. volevo chiedervi se postando la pagina del forum qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi. Grazie
<vinc> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,493996.0.html
<vinc> io l ho postato comunque.
<vinc> se qualcuno potrà rispondere ne sarò grato
<glpiana> vinc, se invece apri una qualunque directory ti si apre senza problemi?
<vinc> per directory cosa intendi? scusami l ignoranza
<glpiana> vinc, preferisci "cartella"? :)
<vinc> :) ecco si si
<vinc> non crea problemi
<vinc> addirittura dal cestino posso andarci aprendo home, e poi tramite quella directory :D posso andare nel cestino
<vinc> mi da questo problema se provo ad aprirlo dal pannello
<glpiana> vinc, che interfaccia stai usando?
<vinc> ubuntu 11.10 unity :D
<vinc> ho detto giusto?
<glpiana> vinc, oki, hai già provato a resettare unity?
<vinc> questo problema lo riscontro anche quando scarico un file da internet e voglio aprirlo dalla pagina del browser.
<glpiana> allora prima facciamo una cosa
<vinc> non so se hai fatto caso, ho linkato la pagina del forum dove ho scritto questo problema
<vinc> e ho allegato due immagine nella speranza di illustrare al meglio questo problema
<vinc> glpiana
<vinc> resettare unity tramite un comando che si da al terminale?
<glpiana> vinc, sì
<vinc> credo di averlo già fatto
<glpiana> anche s enon capisco che c'entrino i pdf col problema che hai esposto qui
<vinc> potresti ricordarmi il comando che ti do la conferma
<glpiana> unity --reset
<vinc> non chiederlo a me :)
<glpiana> vinc, sei tu che hai esposto il problema qui relativo al cestino e che hai aperto un 3d riguardante i pdf
<vinc> si l ho fatto
<alecv> ragazzi ho due pc, un desk e un portatile, entrambi con ubuntu 11.10 e scheda wirless tutti e due metto io gli indirizzi ip manuali (configurazione tipo ip192.168.1.2 mask 255.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.1.1). Il desk si collega il portatile no (ha la scheda wirless broadcom e ho installato i firmware b43 legacy)
<alecv> allora ho provato a configurare la connessione wirless manualmente, quando salvo il portatile si collega x un secondo e poi si disconnette e cancella la configurazione appena impostata
<vinc> glpiana, quindi che faccio^
<glpiana> vinc, e il nesso tra le due cose ancora mi sfugge. comunque clicca sul cestino della barra di unity e mostrami cosa esce
<vinc> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,493996.0.html
<vinc> qui ci sono le immagini
<glpiana> vinc, che riguardano il pdf. io volgio vedere cosa appare a schemro quando clicchi sul cestino
<vinc> mi appare prorpio questo quando apro il cestino :)
<jester-> alecv: spiega il manualmente
<glpiana> vinc, allora recupera un file pdf, cliccaci col destro, vai su apri con altra applicazione e imposta visualizzatore documenti
<vinc> proviamo
<alecv> jester-,  ho fatto modifica connessione, senza fili aggiungi ho compilato i vari campi è dato ok
<glpiana> alecv, ma metti lo stesso ip 192.168.1.2 a tutti e due?
<alecv> il notebook si è connesso x un secondo e poi disconnesso e cancellato le impostazioni da me salvate
<alecv> glpiana,  no
<jester-> alecv: avrai messo un ip gia presente in lan
<alecv> no verificato
<vinc> glpiana, è impostato gia con visualizzatore di documenti, e si apre senza problemi
<glpiana> alecv, se lasci dhcp per tutti va tutto bene?
<jester-> alecv: se ti ha fatto salvare rimne
<jester-> rimane*
<jester-> glpiana: con dhcp va di sicuro
<glpiana> vinc, fai lo stesso con una cartella e seleziona "apri file"
<alecv> jester-,  dopo che ho salvato, si connette e disconnette mi sparisce quello che io ho configuirato
<jester-> alecv: che casso di scheda monta
<alecv> broadcom bcm 4318
<jester-> alecv: hai installato il driver/firmware?
<vinc> glpiana, anche qui nessun problema
<alecv> jester-,  si installato il driver
<jester-> alecv: quale
<glpiana> vinc, però se clicchi ora sul cestino non va?
<vinc> però in precedenza quando avevo ubuntu 11.04 avevo lo stesso problema quando volevo aprire le cartelle dal pannello superiore
<vinc> glpiana, si ho appena provato e il problema non si è risolto
<alecv> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom <==== seguito questa guida installato b43-fwcutter e firmware-b43-installer
<jester-> alecv: devi usare driver aggiuntivi e vedere che consiglia
<alecv> il bello che alla vodafone station si connette (che sta a casa), al trust che ho in ufficio no
<jester-> è la decima volta che installi
<glpiana> vinc, prova a esettare gnome
<glpiana> !gnomereset | vinc
<ubot-it> vinc: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<alecv> quali aggiuntivi? Mi si connette alle altre reti, solo questa dell'ufficio e il router l'ho resettato quindi non ci sono ip o mac andress bannati
<glpiana> buona serata
<jester-> alecv: vedi un po te
<vinc> glpiana, quindi do questo comando dal terminale !gnomereset?
<alecv> oddio quali driver aggiuntivi?
<glpiana> vinc, no, leggi il messaggio di ubot-it
<jester-> alecv: è inutile che chiedi se oltre a non ricordare le cose comuni vai pure per i cazzi tuoi
<glpiana> ciao
<alecv> jester-,  non so che intendi per cose comuni, con lubuntu ho seguito quella guida e ha sempre funzionato, che vuoi che ti dica?
<vinc> ubot-it, sono tutti file diversi fra di loro?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vinc> ragazzi scusatemi, per resettare gnome mi è stato consigliato"rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2" con un nome a piacere ad esempio .gnome2.bk
<vinc> volevo sapere se è un file unico, oppure sono tanti file, e se così fosse devo rinominarli tutti allo stesso modo quindi in questo caso gnome2.bk?
<jester-> vinc: sono diverse cartelle e puoi aggiungere anche .vivalaagnocca
<vinc> :) quindi qualsiasi nome con un . favanti jester?
<jester-> vinc: basta che cambi il nome in qualunque modo
<vinc> perfetto. sembra semplice. Se posso voglio chiedere una cosa. E scusate sempre l incompetenza. Se cambio nome, un giorno avrò problemi? qualsiasi tipo di problema, anche il piu banale
<jester-> vinc: riavviando la sessione vengono ricreate con impostazioni di default, le rinominate basta ririnominarle col nome originale per avere le vecchie impostazioni
<vinc> ah ho capito, e nel caso non dovessi risolvere il mio problema, mi conviene riportare il nome originale, o se lascio i nuovi nomi non fa niente?
<pdn> ciao, sapete dirmi il nome del pacchetto dell'orologio che si trova nella barra in alto di ubuntu? non la visualizzo più
<vinc> jester, ah ho capito, e nel caso non dovessi risolvere il mio problema, mi conviene riportare il nome originale, o se lascio i nuovi nomi non fa niente?
<pdn> rieccomi
<pdn> ripongo la domanda dato che mi sono disconnesso.... qualcuno sa dirmi come ripristinare data e ora in ubuntu 11.10? quella posta nella barra
<jester-> pdn: ripristinare in che senso
<pdn> credi di aver fatto casino
<pdn> ho installato kubuntu su ubuntu
<pdn> poi rimosso
<pdn> ma devo aver cancellato anche altri pacchetti
<pdn> ora sto tentando sudo apt-get install indicator-datetime
<pdn> forse è quello
<jester-> pdn: prova a resettare gnome
<pdn> come?
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<pdn> mo provo a riavviare magari era quel pacchetto...poi torno e vi dico
<vinc> jester, resettando gnome, perdo documenti e programmi che ho installato?
<pdn> ok risolto
<pdn> era quel pacchetto
<pdn> ma che differenza c'è tra ubuntu 2d e l'altro?
<pdn> non mi sembra cambi nulla
<jester-> pdn: col 2d nada effetti speciaaaali
<nicotano> buonasera
<jester-> aloha nicotano
<pdn> che tipo di effetti?
<jester-> pdn: gli effetti di compiz
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<pdn> scusate le domande ma sono novello
<jester-> !compiz | pdn
<ubot-it> pdn: Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<jester-> pdn: a patto di avere il 3d abilitato
<pdn> azz
<pdn> mo controllo ma non credo
<jester-> pdn: glxinfo | grep rendering
<pdn> ho una scheda grafica integrata nel portatile
<pdn> grazie mo sperimento
<pdn> glxinfo | grep rendering
<jester-> pdn: dai il comando nel terminale ed eventulamente installa il pacchetto suggerito
<pdn> direct rendering: Yes
<pdn> fatto
<pdn> ora provo il resto
<jester-> pdn: allora sei a post
<jester-> pdn: installa gnome-sessio-falback per avere gnome classico che scegli alla finestra di login
<jester->  gnome-sessio-fallback
<jester-> eh
<jester->  gnome-session-falback
<jester->  gnome-session-fallback
<jester-> lol
<pdn> è installato
<pdn> sto controllando i pacchetti compiz
<pdn> ma alcuni erano già installati
<jester-> pdn: con unity puoi solo configurare il relativo plugin
<jester-> se vuoi le altre minchiate serve il classico
<jester-> pdn: prova pure gnome-shell
<pdn> mamma mia sto impazzendo
<pdn> mo smanetto
<pdn> provo e vi dico
<pdn> ciao
<alecv> Ma è normale in gnome session fallback l'orologio sia al centro?
<vinc> Ciao ragazzi io ho appena resettato gnome per risolvere un problema, volevo sapere qualè il file predefinito per aprire il cestino. pdf o nautilus?
<vinc> jester-, ho appena resettato gnome per risolvere un problema, volevo sapere qualè il file predefinito per aprire il cestino. pdf o nautilus?
<vinc> jester-
<pdn> riciao
<pdn> mi sa che ho fatto casino
<pdn> ho ridisinstallato tutto non mi faceva vedere nulla compiz
<vinc> qualcuno può dirmi cosa devo mettere nella scelta del gestore dei file predefinito quando apro il cestino
<ubuntu> ciao
<ubuntu> scusate. è possibile copiare un intero cd o dvd soltanto utilizzando il terminale??
<bastos> ciao ragazzi mi potete dire come installare S/key su un serevr? da dove lo posso scaricare?
<bastos> ragazzi come installare s/key tramite pam o opie, dove lo posso trovare?
<AntonioLinux> salve ragazzi, certe volte il pc non mi si avvia e rimane con il led rosso fisso, c'è un modo di leggere cosa va in errore? tipo un file di log del boot ?
<AntonioLinux> Grzie
<AntonioLinux> questo mi succede dopo che seleziono Ubuntu da grub, e non ho dual boot ho solo ubuntu
<paolopizzi> chi parla italiano?
<AntonioLinux> paolopizzi: un po tutti
<elgaton> paolopizzi: Tutti
<paolopizzi> ah ok
<paolopizzi> prima volta uqi
<paolopizzi> qui
<AntonioLinux> certe volte il pc non mi si avvia e rimane con il led rosso fisso, c'è un modo di leggere cosa va in errore? tipo un file di log del boot ?
<paolopizzi> quando non si avvia non ci sono beep udibili?
<paolopizzi> sul tuo case che funzione ha il led quando tutto funziona?
<AntonioLinux> paolopizzi: solitamente durabte I/O del disco
<AntonioLinux> e nessun beep strano
<AntonioLinux> infatti il problema è dopo che scelgo ubuntu da grub
<paolopizzi> allora credo sia  il settore di avvio dell'Hd,con windows nessun problema?
<AntonioLinux> paolopizzi: non uso windows
<paolopizzi> una domanda: ho installato wine su ubuntu 11.10: come si aggiunge un'applicazione windows e come ci si accede poi? hoprovato con winecfg ma aggiungendo 1 app non succede nulla neanche nella dash
<AntonioLinux> ho formattato tutto
<paolopizzi> aiah
<paolopizzi> ed hai ancora grub vivo?
<AntonioLinux> e durante l'installazione ho messo "guidato usa l'intero disco"
<AntonioLinux> si si
<paolopizzi> stai installando dal cd 11.10?
<AntonioLinux> la cosa è randomica, certe volte va altre no e sono costretto a staccare la corrente
<paolopizzi> hai installato
<AntonioLinux> si, precisamente kubuntu perchè ero stanco dei bug di unity
<AntonioLinux> kubuntu fresh instalkl dal cd
<paolopizzi> mumble mumble
<elgaton> paolopizzi: Per aggiungere un'applicazione Windows apri un terminale e dai "wine <percorso completo al programma .exe di installazione>". Per avviarla dai "wine /home/<utente>/.wine/drive_c/Programmi/<Nome applicazione>/<eseguibile.exe>".
<paolopizzi> elgaton: grazie ma non hocapito nulla :-)
<elgaton> paolopizzi: Per installare un'applicazione devi prima aprire un terminale.
<paolopizzi> vengo da un paio di giorni dalmondo windows e ubuntu, anche se lascia intravedere potenzialità, mi è sconosciuto
<elgaton> paolopizzi: OK - In sintesi, il terminale è "l'equivalente" di quello che in Windows è il "Prompt dei comandi".
<paolopizzi> elgaton: ho ad es. winrar già su disco, se lo clicco col destro e apro con wine funge, ma come faccio ad avere un collegamento alui su desk?
<paolopizzi> elgato: l'es che mi hai fatto èper avviare un "setup"
<elgaton> paolopizzi: Purtroppo non esiste un modo semplice. Se usi Unity (l'interfaccia di Ubuntu 11.10), purtroppo gli sviluppatori di Ubuntu si sono scordati di aggiungere un comando per aggiungere il collegamento (almeno credo sia così - avevo fatto ricerche in passato).
<paolopizzi> ed installare
<elgaton> paolopizzi: Più o meno. In realtà posso aprire qualsiasi programma .exe.
<elgaton> Per il collegamento credo che tu debba farlo a mano, se aspetti un attimo provo a cercare se esiste qualche metodo alternativo
<paolopizzi> elgaton:grazie, per ora quindi continuo con q4wine
<elgaton> paolopizzi: Magari impara anche a usare il terminale, ti può tornare utile
<paolopizzi> elgato: anche a mano andrebbe bene, l'importante è non aprire sempre navigator ed andare in giro per i dischi in cerca dell'exe di windows
<polis> ciaooooo
<polis> a tutti
<paolopizzi> elgato: certoci proverò sicuramenter, voglio capire
<polis> come si cambia il modo gnome, voglio la modalita' classica
<paolopizzi> ciao polis
<elgaton> paolopizzi: Trovato. La procedura è in inglese: <http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=fa2dbe7f142e8730b59ee105bcdc0ab2&p=10675633&postcount=3>. Come linea "Exec" (passo 5) dovrai mettere:
<paolopizzi> elgaton:come si apre un terminale :-)
<elgaton> paolopizzi: Se usi Unity (interfaccia di Ubuntu con la barra sulla sinistra): clicca sul primo pulsante (logo di Ubuntu) e fra le applicazioni cerca "Terminale"
<polis> chi lo sa
<elgaton> polis: Un attimoù
<paolopizzi> si uso unity, trovato
<paolopizzi> elgaton: proverò un pò degliscript e simili
<polis_> riciao
<elgaton> polis: http://www.folug.org/2011/10/29/ubuntu-11-10-con-gnome-classic-senza-unity-docky/
<polis_> grazie
<elgaton> paolopizzi: Lo sforzo sarà ripagato. All'inizio può non sembrare facile, ma con la pratica vedrai che è più potente e flessibile.
<elgaton> polis_: Di niente
<paolopizzi> elgaton: lo so col dos ho fatto veramnete di tutto
<paolopizzi> elgato: ed è più veloce (non avendo gui)
<polis_> si deve instalalr epr forza
<polis_> questo capito
<polis_> :(
<paolopizzi> elgaton: se ho capito si tratta di copiare lo short di firefox ed editarlo
<elgaton> paolopizzi: Con Linux fai un po' di più (già leggere in DOS l'input da schermo non è banale, con Linux lo fai in una riga, tanto per fare un esempio)
<paolopizzi> elgaton: puoi spiegarmi brevemente il passo 5?
<polis_> ma dove trovo il terminale :(
<paolopizzi> polis: cerca ter nelle applicazioni
<elgaton> polis_: Clicca sul tasto con logo di Ubuntu sulla sinistra e cerca "Terminale"
<elgaton> paolopizzi: In sintesi modifichi la linea Exec= per specificare il programma da eseguire. Nel tuo caso sarà (senza virgolette) "wine /percorso/al/file/WINRAR.exe".
<paolopizzi> elgato e come salvo lo script?
<polis> riec comi
<elgaton> paolopizzi: Al passo 3 l'hai già salvato con il nuovo nome, quindi ti basta fare un "Salva"
<polis> elgaton:
<polis> mi ridai il sito lo perso
<elgaton> polis: http://www.folug.org/2011/10/29/ubuntu-11-10-con-gnome-classic-senza-unity-docky/
<paolopizzi> elgaton: capito
<polis> e midic pure dove trovo il terminale
<polis> che non lo trovo
<paolopizzi> elgaton: grazie, ci proveò
<elgaton> polis: Clicca sul pulsante con il logo di Ubuntu nella barra di sinistra (primo dall'alto) e cerca "Terminale" tra le applicazioni
<elgaton> paolopizzi: Di niente
<paolopizzi> saluti a tutti: e buona cena quando staccate un attimo .-)
<elgaton> Grazie, io personalmente ho già cenato :)
<polis> elgaton:
<polis> ok
<polis> mi ridai il sito
<elgaton> polis: http://www.folug.org/2011/10/29/ubuntu-11-10-con-gnome-classic-senza-unity-docky/
<polis> ok grz
<elgaton> Di niente
<everton> ragazzi
<everton> ho oneiric
<everton> installato da pochissimo
<everton> volevo sapere se
<everton> a voi vi si notificano gli aggiornamenti
<everton> perche a me
<everton> non mi si notificano
<everton> l'update-notifier sembra funzionare pero come processo
<everton> è stranissimo
<polis> ciao
<polis> si puo spostare la barra in basso di gnome?
<polis> dove ce scritto risorse appluicazioni
<polis> corrego da in alto in basso
<alnuvola> salve come mai nn riesco a leggere il log di apache
<alnuvola> nn riesco ad entrare nella cartella da terminale
<alnuvola> faccio cd apache2
<alnuvola> permesso negato
<neramarea> salve. ho un .iso con soli permessi di root. come faccio a "liberarlo" per poterlo masterizzare?
<bobbybong> neramarea, chmod 777 file
<neramarea> 777?
<polis> neramarea: sai se si puo spostarela barra gnome dain alto in basso
<polis> ?
<bobbybong> man chmod
<neramarea> bobbybong non ho capito...
<bobbybong> neramarea, chmod 777 nome_file capito?
<neramarea> polis gnome cosa? gnome-shell o gnome session?
<bobbybong> neramarea, man chmod
<polis> neramarea: tuttta
<polis> la barra dovecel orologio
<polis> portarla in basso
<neramarea> bobbybong cercavo di capire il significato di 777... sono un mezzo niubbo...
<bobbybong> leggi il man
<neramarea> polis, come faccio a sapere che interfaccia usi?
<polis> gnome classic
<polis> ubuntu
<polis> dellla versione 11.10
<neramarea> sì polis, puoi "spostarla", però io uso gnome shell, e non ho idea di come si possa fare con gnome session fallback. googla un po', oppure dammi il tempo di cenare e te la cerco io, la soluzione
<neramarea> bobbybong grazie
<polis> o k b cena
<BetaBrain> buona sera a  tutti
<polis> ciao beta
<BetaBrain> !tab | polis
<BetaBrain> ubot-it, do vai :d
<BetaBrain> !tab | polis
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'do vai :d'
<polis> BetaBrain:  sai dirmi come sposatre la barra fallbak di gnome in basso
<ubot-it> polis: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<BetaBrain> uhmm cosa sta barra scusa
<nicoLsLugRoma> salve a tutti... buona sera... :P vi rompo subito con un problema... APACHE2, PHP e userdir... problema di error 500, ho configurato i file mettendo le varie impostazioni per abilitare le userdir, ma quando vado ad aprire un file php mi restituisce error 500... la pagina di default va e i file html si vedono.. ubuntu è la 11.10...
<BetaBrain> polis, scusa vai sulla barra col tasto destro
<BetaBrain> e vedi opzioni la metti dove ti pore
<BetaBrain> pare*
<polis> nonmi compare il menu opzioni
<polis> sia nella barra in alto che in quella bassa
<polis> ci sara qualcosa da installre?
<BetaBrain> non credo
<polis_> BetaBrain:  non ce'
<polis_> non mi compare opzioni
<BetaBrain> polis_, non saprei a sto punto
<polis_> ok
<polis_> puo essere il problema gnome fallback
<polis_> che ho  in stallato
<polis_> ?
<polis_> bho
<nicoLsLugRoma> [RISOLTO] + andata candellando la cartella public_html e ricreandola :P
<polis> non mi a installare google crome che comando do per la versione a 64bit da terminale
<polis> ??
<polis> mi dice imppossibile prire google chtome stable.deb
<polis> lanciando il pacchetto
<bobbybong> polis, sudo gdebi nome_pacchetto
<polis_> ok
<bimbo> bimbo
<polis_> midice comando non trovato
<polis_> è sscritto giusto ?
<polis_> bobbybong:
<bobbybong> ok non lo hai instalato
<bobbybong> fa due click sopra
<polis> dove bobby
<bobbybong> sul file che vuoi installare
<polis> google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<polis> è questo ma mi da errore
<polis> mi dice che non puo ' essere aperto
<polis> d terminale comelo posso installare?
<bobbybong> non lo puoi installare
<polis> si
<polis> è coem faccio
<pabloice> ?
<pabloice> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè la mia stampante canon dopo aver installati i driver non funziona
<pabloice> attendo risposta :D
<elgaton> pabloice: Hai installato i driver dal sito della Canon? Hai un sistema a 32 o 64 bit?
<pabloice> ho 1 sistema a 32 di ubuntu ma ho il pc è 64
<polis> elgaton: come posso instalalre da terminal il pacchetto google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<pabloice> no ho installato i driver consigliati da ubuntu nella lista
<elgaton> polis: sudo dpkg --install /percorso/al/file/deb
<polis> devo copioiar eitutto il percorso
<elgaton> polis: Sì
<polis> e nella cartella /tmp
<elgaton> pabloice: Prova a disinstallarli e a mettere questi: https://launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/canon
<neramarea> gente, non ne do fuori. ho convertito un .dmg in .iso, l'ho liberato dai permessi root (grazie bobbybong), ma k3b continua a dirmi "impossibile aprire il file"!
<polis> come metto com percorsi
<elgaton> polis: allora usa sudo dpkg --install /tmp/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<elgaton> polis: Oppure installa Chromium (già nei repository)
<polis> ok provo
<polis> voglio quiello originale
<polis> :D
<polis> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:  google-chrome-stable
<pabloice> elgaton: quale devo scaricare? dalla lista?
<polis> mi sa che è danneggiato
<polis> :(
<neramarea> gente, non ne do fuori. ho convertito un .dmg in .iso, l'ho liberato dai permessi root (grazie bobbybong), ma k3b continua a dirmi "impossibile aprire il file"!
<elgaton> neramarea: Prova ad aprire un terminale, chiudi k3b, avvialo da terminale con "k3b", apri il file e metti in un pastebin ciò che viene stampato
<elgaton> polis: prova a dare anche "sudo apt-get install -f" per installare tutte le dipendenze
<elgaton> pabloice: segui le istruzioni per aggiungere il repository (vedi in alto), poi installa i pacchetti corrispondenti al tuo modello di stampante
<polis> ok
<pabloice> elgaton: il repository?? in alto dove??
<polis> ecco grazie
<polis> adesso funziona ma il perche non andava in modo diretto?
<neramarea> elgaton non apre il file
<polis> quetione di dipendenze
<polis> quindi
<polis>  o permessi
<polis> ?
<fleurtherock> è possibile ritornare a gnome 2.xx?
<elgaton> polis: Questione di dipendenze. dpkg installa solo i pacchetti che specifichi senza installare automaticamente le dipendenze
<elgaton> fleurtherock: no, non è più supportato
<polis> :)
<elgaton> neramarea: Mi potresti incollare ciò che viene visualizzato nel terminale su un pastebin e darmi il link?
<polis> ok
<fleurtherock> per non supportato si intende che non si può + scaricare e installare?
<neramarea> su unterminale dopo la'vvio di k3b?
<elgaton> pabloice: Apri un terminale e dai il comando "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:michael-gruz/canon"
<degli> hi all
<neramarea> elgaton non credo di aver capito
<elgaton> neramarea: no. Chiudi k3b, apri un terminale, digita il comando "k3b" lì dentro, k3b si aprirà. Tenta di aprire il file, ti dirà che non è possibile. Chiudi k3b. Copia dal terminale l'output, mettilo in un pastebin e dammi il link.
<neramarea> ok
<elgaton> fleurtherock: Esatto, è stato rimosso dai repository, la stessa GNOME Foundation non lo sviluppa più.
<fleurtherock> :(
<fleurtherock> neanche se recupero i reposiory dalla versione 10.10
<fleurtherock> ?
<pabloice> elagaton: perchè non mi scrive i numeri nel terminale
<pabloice> ?
<elgaton> fleurtherock: Non farlo, rischi di compromettere il sistema.
<neramarea> elgaton sono centinaia e centinaia di righe!!!
<elgaton> neramarea: Usa il pastebin, è lungo però così posso vedere cosa c'è
<pabloice> elgaton: perchè non mi scrive i numeri?? dopo che ho messo il tuo comando? nel terminale??
<neramarea> elgaton http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/745355/
<elgaton> pabloice: Non saprei... hai il Bloc Num attivato? (Magari l'hai premuto per sbaglio...) Che tastiera hai?
<elgaton> neramarea: Trovato. k3b tenta di aprire il file come uno ZIP e naturalmente non lo riconosce. Com'è che tenti di aprirlo (quali voci di menu usi)?
<pabloice> elgaton: mel'ha fatto fare senza password che devo fare adesso?^
<elgaton> pabloice: Per quanto riguarda la password, è normale. Quando esegui un comando con "sudo" ti chiede la password e non te la richiede più per i cinque/dieci minuti successivi.
<elgaton> pabloice: Ora dai "sudo apt-get update", poi dimmi che modello di stampante hai.
<neramarea> elgaton vado su nomefile.iso, Apri con, k3b...
<elgaton> neramarea: Prova ad aprire k3b (normalmente) e a scegliere fra i tipi di progetto "Masterizza immagine disco" (non ricordo le parole esatte), seleziona da lì il file ISO, dimmi se va.
<pabloice> elgaton: fatto adesso?
<elgaton> neramarea: Credo infatti che aprendo il file con K3B questi tenti di aprirlo come file da aggiungere a un progetto dati.
<pabloice> elgaton: canon mp280
<pabloice> elgaton: allora che ne pensi?
<elgaton> pabloice: Un attimo, sto cercando il pacchetto giusto
<bioxcode>  buiprivmsfg #ubuntu-it : sera a aututti
<pabloice> elgaton: come lo cerchi? cmq ho scaricato anche i driver dal sito canon mica possono servire?
<neramarea> elgaton come immagine dati semplice sembra andare. tre minuti e ti faccio sapere
<alecv> buonasera
<elgaton> pabloice: Spegni la stampante, dai il comando "sudo apt-get install cnijfilter-mp280series cnijfilter-common scangearmp-common scangearmp-mp280series"
<elgaton> pabloice: Lo cerco in Synaptic. I driver del sito Canon hanno qualche problema di esecuzione, Michael Gruz li ha compilati rimuovendo gran parte dei problemi, è per quello che te li faccio installare da lì. Ho una Canon anch'io e ti assicuro che la compilazione di quei driver non è banale.
<elgaton> neramarea: OK, da dove hai preso il file IMG, per curiosità? Mi sa che c'è un bug in k3b, al più lo segnalo
<pabloice> elgaton: ma perchè la mia vecchia stampante canon prima di questa non sono riuscito a trovare niente??
<elgaton> pabloice: Cosa intendi dire?
<pabloice> elgaton: avevo una canon mp 110 ma non sono riuscito a trovare nessun tipo di driver
<pabloice> elgaton: ha fatto adesso che faccio?
<elgaton> pabloice: Prova ad accendere la stampante, dovrebbe installarsi di nuovo e usare i nuovi driver, dimmi se va
<pabloice> elgaton: mi è uscitto l'avviso stampante aggiunta
<pabloice> provo a stampare??
<elgaton> pabloice: Perfetto, fai la stampa di prova
<pabloice> elgaton: ok capo
<pabloice> elgaton: dici che funziona anche lo scanner?
<elgaton> pabloice: Non per nulla ti ho fatto installare anche ScanGear MP ;)
<elgaton> pabloice: Dovrebbe funzionare con qualunque applicazione per la scansione, trovi ScanGear nativo come plugin di GIMP
<pabloice> elgaton: come lo posso provare? premo scan direttamente sulla stampante?
<pabloice> elgaton: grandeeeeeeee funziona
<pabloice> elgaton: scusa visto che ci troviamo
<neramarea> elgaton me lo sta masterizzando a oltre 36kb/s... è l'immagine di os x lion... dici che poi virtualbox me la legge?
<pabloice> elgaton: qualche emulatore buono che mi consigli?? ho wine installato
<pabloice> elgaton: ma non tanto tira
<elgaton> pabloice: No, quella è una delle (poche) caratteristiche che almeno per me non funzionano. Puoi ad esempio installare GIMP e usare ScanGear. (Io di solito uso KUbuntu, quindi non uso GNOME ma KDE, non so quale sia l'applicazione predefinita per fare le scansioni in GNOME. Di solito si usa l'eccellente GIMP).
<neramarea> x36, sorry
<neramarea> circa 6100 kb/s
<elgaton> neramarea: Allora potevi usare l'immagine direttamente in VirtualBox senza sprecare un disco. Ti avverto però che usare OS X su computer non Apple è illegale...
<elgaton> neramarea: In ogni caso la dovrebbe leggere, basta montarla in VirtualBox.
<pabloice> ??
<pabloice> elgaton: perfetto funziona anche lo scanner ma dico emulatori per l'ambiente windows su linux non c'è niente oltre wine
<elgaton> pabloice: Come "emulatore" no. L'unica altra alternativa è installare VirtualBox (programma per simulare un computer virtuale) e installarvi Windows.
<elgaton> pabloice: Chiaramente è più pesante e devi avere bisogno della licenza di Windows.
<pabloice> elgaton: ma wine quindi è l'unico?
<neramarea> elgaton è solo una prova... sono un bravo bambino, di solito; cmq no, montando l'immagine non può funzionare: http://ilpico.it/wordpress/?p=2081
<elgaton> pabloice: Come emulatore sì. Wine è un programma che tenta di emulare l'esecuzione dei programmi per Windows direttamente, nel suo genere è l'unico per Linux. VirtualBox è invece un programma che simula un computer completo - è un concetto un po' diverso.
<pabloice> elgaton: si avevo capito grazie! e qualche programma che ti fa girare sia windows e linux insieme?? tipo mac e windows?
<elgaton> neramarea: Vuol dire che la ISO che forniscono non è standard (VirtualBox è poco tollerante; recentemente ho installato con VirtualBox Windows 7 con licenza MSDNAA e ho avuto gli stessi problemi).
<elgaton> pabloice: VirtualBox serve proprio a quello.
<cyberpork> ciao ragazzi
<elgaton> Salve
<cyberpork> un saluto! buon lavoro
<pabloice> elgaton: cioè risco a lavorare con lo schermo separato?? proprio come su 1 mac?
<elgaton> pabloice: Il sistema operativo viene eseguito "dentro una finestra", credo che sia un po' come Parallels (non ho mai usato un Mac). Qualche schermata per darti un'idea: <https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/VirtualBox>
<pabloice> elgaton: non mela fa vedere questa pagina
<elgaton> pabloice: Prova con http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/VirtualBox
<pabloice> elgaton: è proprio il top
<pabloice> elgaton: ma perchè non riesco a fare le cose che faccio con windows su linux?
<elgaton> pabloice: In realtà le riesci a fare, usi solo programmi diversi. Il massimo che non puoi fare è eseguire file .exe (per Windows), però sono i produttori di software che dovrebbero "svegliarsi" e realizzare versioni dei loro programmi anche per Linux.
<elgaton> pabloice: Richiederebbe uno sforzo maggiore (Linux non è solo Ubuntu, ce ne sono tante varianti) però si potrebbe fare con qualche trucco.
<esulu> come che si chiama il programma per masterizzare dei cd in debian che non sia brasero altro intendo che non mi viene il nome gentilmente?
<elgaton> esulu: K3b (quello di KDE)
<esulu> esatto
<esulu> grazie mille
<elgaton> esulu: oppure wodim da riga di comando :)
<elgaton> esulu: Di niente
<esulu> con tutti sti nomi sai come XD
<elgaton> esulu: E con tutti i pacchetti :P
<esulu> XD
<esulu> XD
<pabloice> elgaton: io ho ubuntu che differenza c'è tra le varie versioni?
<elgaton> pabloice: Sarebbe meglio parlare di "distribuzioni", è quello il termine tecnico. Possiamo parlare delle differenze su vari livelli: 1) distribuzioni diverse hanno scopi diversi (ad es. alcune vanno bene per farsi PC multimediali, altre per server, altre per ottenere le massime prestazioni), 2) distribuzioni diverse hanno i loro file organizzati in maniera diversa e usano versioni dei programmi diverse (ad es. Ubuntu non fornisce sempre le ultimissime
<elgaton> versioni dei programmi privilegiando la stabilità, altre forniscono versioni poco stabili privilegiando la "novità").
<elgaton> pabloice: Poi per eseguire lo stesso compito possono essere usati programmi diversi, le distribuzioni differiscono anche in quello. E' chiaro che ogni produttore di software deve tener conto di tutte le particolarità.
<elgaton> pabloice: Se ne vuoi parlare, possiamo passare nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat per non "intasare" questo canale di supporto.
<pabloice> elgaton: come faccio per cambiare canale??
<elgaton> pabloice: Dove digiti il testo scrivi "/join #ubuntu-it-chat" e premi Invio
<alecv> ho installato gnome fall back (o come si scrive) questo è il risultato : http://imagebin.org/185072 è proprio cosi sgradevole oppure ho sbagliato io?
<pabloice> elgaton: e tu vieni??
<elgaton> pabloice: Arrivo
<pabloice> elgaton: ok
<neramarea> elgaton niente da fare, k3b non vede un .iso... provo a scaricare direttamente un iso, invece di un dmg
<elgaton> neramarea: Ma i DMG non sono supportati... non avevi detto che lo avevi convertito?
<neramarea> sì, scaricato dmg, convertito in iso con dmg2img+
<neramarea> sì, scaricato dmg, convertito in iso con dmg2img
<elgaton> neramarea: Mi sa allora che la conversione non è supportata.
<JcKFol> ciao
<neramarea> ma mi pare che sia un caos totale. settimana scorsa ho installato seven, in virtual, e non mi ha dato tutte ste magagne...
<neramarea> elgaton, ma nelle varie guide si fa rif solo a dmg2img, come software di conversione
<neramarea> (a parte acetoneiso che detesto)
<elgaton> neramarea: Mi sa allora che non riconosce il formato...
<JcKFol> elgato si può cancellare i n maniera definitiva il messaggio di aggiornamento del software di sistema
<elgaton> JckFol: Sì, hai detto di usare KUbuntu?
<JcKFol> si
<neramarea> parentesi:il .13 è finalmente affidabile come kernel? me lo sono visto apparire, oggi...
<elgaton> JcKFol: in Muon Software Center dovrebbe esserci l'opzione per disattivare l'aggiornamento. Adesso non ho KUbuntu che sta girando, fammi cercare un attimo
<pabloice> elgaton: perchè ubuntu ci mette più tempo per avviarsi?? di windows?
<JcKFol> kpackage kit è tutto disattivato
<elgaton> pabloice: I fattori sono molti, non li conosco con certezza adesso, ma in sintesi: all'avvio sono caricati alcuni programmi ("servizi") che gestiscono alcune funzionalità del sistema operativo (ad es. la condivisione di file in rete). In base a come sono stati scritti i programmi, certi ci mettono più tempo, altri meno. Su Windows poi devi tener conto del fatto che più lo utilizzi, più diventa lento (esperienza personale).
<pabloice> elgaton: no ma dico proprio quando lo seleziono dal boot i tempi sono diversi windows ci mette più tempo
<pabloice> elgaton: scusa windows ci mette meno tempo
<pabloice> :)
<JcKFol> pabloice che versione hai?
<elgaton> pabloice: Ci mette meno perché hai l'installazione "pulita" e perché i programmi sono realizzati (su Windows e su Linux) in modo diverso.
<pabloice> jckfol: ubuntu appena aggiornata
<elgaton> pabloice: Ad es. ho anch'io entrambi i sistemi installati. Con XP e Ubuntu 11.04 Ubuntu partiva in pochi secondi a differenza di XP, ora con Windows 7 e Ubuntu 11.10 i tempi sono pressoché uguali (ma Ubuntu è in vantaggio di poco).
<pabloice> elgaton: ok capisco e perchè sul 1 altro mio pc non riesco a gestire l'hard disk per installare ubuntu??
<elgaton> pabloice: In che senso? Che messaggi d'errore ti dà? Cosa succede di preciso?
<JcKFol> installa xubuntu pabloice molto più veloce!!!
<pabloice> elgaton: quando inserisco il cd di ubuntu posso solo formattare tutto e installare ubuntu nonostante ci siano più di 60gb liberi
<pabloice> jckfol: non lo so usare :D
<JcKFol> manca di interfaccia come ubuntu
<JcKFol> grafica
<JcKFol> intendo
<elgaton> pabloice: Non ti visualizza il pulsante per "ridimensionare" la partizione di Windows? Strano...
<elgaton> pabloice: Dovrei vedere com'è strutturato il disco di quel PC
<JcKFol> elgaton fagli fare la formattazzione per linux
<JcKFol> da windows
<elgaton> JcKFol: E' meglio sempre ridimensionare le partizioni da Live CD (almeno non c'è il sistema operativo che gira, meno problemi)
<pabloice> elgaton: no niente è strutturato che mi dice che è tutta memoria non allocata per questo la devo formattare e secondo me il disco è danneggiato perchè il pc è proprio lento anche se ha vista
<JcKFol> cmq vista nn vale un c
<elgaton> pabloice: Concordo. Vai sul sito del produttore del disco e scarica l'utilità per eseguire la diagnostica del disco stesso.
<elgaton> pabloice: Fatto quello, fai il controllo del disco da Windows (CHKDSK) e vedi.
<pabloice> elgaton: eh poi dici che riesco a recuperare il disco senza formattare??
<elgaton> pabloice: In genere sì, se non hai problemi gravi il controllo ti dovrebbe mettere a posto eventuali errori. Niente formattazione.
<pabloice> elgaton: ma quello che si avvia da proprietà del disco in windows?
<elgaton> pabloice: Quello è il secondo controllo di cui ti parlavo (CHKDSK).
<elgaton> pabloice: Senti: intanto prova con quello.
<elgaton> pabloice: Marca l'opzione per "correggere automaticamente gli errori".
<elgaton> pabloice: Ti chiederà di riavviare il sistema, fallo.
<pabloice> elgaton: strada già percorsa niente
<elgaton> pabloice: Sarebbe interessante vedere che dice Ubuntu stessa.
<pabloice> elgton: ho fatto anche il defrag
<elgaton> pabloice: Ora devo andare, però fa' così:
<elgaton> 1) Avvia Ubuntu da CD.
<elgaton> 2) Apri un terminale.
<pabloice> elgaton: da gparted ho già provato
<pabloice> elgaton:poi?
<JcKFol> pabloice l'hd è in fat32 o ntfs?
<elgaton> 3) Digita "dmesg" per vedere che dice il kernel. Se trovi messaggi d'errore relativi al disco, la colpa è del disco.
<elgaton> Bisognerebbe vedere cosa dicono tali messaggi di preciso
<elgaton> e anche i messaggi d'errore di gparted sarebbero utili
<pabloice> elgaton: secondo me è meglio formattare ho 1 hard disk esterno da 2 Tb non ho problemi per fare backup
<pabloice> :D
<elgaton> pabloice: Era per evitare e per capire qual è il problema.
<pabloice> jckfol: windows mi dice ntfs ma ubuntu non è daccordo
<pabloice> elgaton: si ho capito cmq faro la diagnostica dal sito del produttore dell'hd
<elgaton> pabloice: OK, per sicurezza
<JcKFol> ntfs è giusto
<elgaton> Magari Ubuntu fatica a digerire eventuali partizioni di recovery nascoste
<pabloice> elgaton: grazie ci sentiamooooo grazie tante per l'aiuto
<elgaton> pabloice: Di niente
<elgaton> Notte a tutti
<pabloice> elgaton: notte
<elgaton> JcKFol: guarderò domani
<JcKFol> si si nn c'è probleba
<JcKFol> problema
<elgaton> Ci sentiamo
<JcKFol> ok
<JcKFol> ciaoooo
<pabloice> jckfol: il problema è che non riesce a partizionare nemmeno vista stesso so che fa schifo ma di solito lo facave
<neramarea> join /#ubuntu-it-chat
<Zaganator> aiuto problemi di wifi con asus eee pc ho trovato in questa discussione http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,471372.msg3686445/topicseen.html#msg3686445 sul forum che una ragazza ha risolto ma nn sono postati i link per le discussioni che risolverebbero...
<Zaganator> qualcuno mi riuscirebbe ad aiutare?
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> volevo sapere com'era possibile configurare le impostazioni di flash. Il problema nasce dal supporto alle webcam fornito da questo plugin. In pratica molti siti web permettono di utilizzare la webcam con il browser attraverso flash, come ad esempio testwebcam.com.
<cristian_c> Ho provato ad attivare una webcam usb in quel sito, ma non viene rilevata da flash, mentre il device viene riconosciuto tranquillamente dagli altri software installati nel sistema, come ad esempio cheese e gstreamer-properties. Il problema quindi non è la webcam e i suoi driver, ma esclusivamente di flash. In pratica se controllo le impostazioni base in flash relativa alle webcam, quella collegata non viene prop
<cristian_c> rio rilevata. Cosa significa tutto questo? Come si possono configurare le opzioni di flash in qualche modo. Quali file di sistema sono coinvolti?
<cyberpork> salve!
<cyberpork> ho un problema con l'audio di opensuse 12.1 qualcuno qui può aiutarmmi?
<_Crow_> c'è qualcuno in in chat
<_Crow_> volevo sapere come installare la java 7 su ubuntu
<_Crow_> senza avere installato nessuna versione precedente
<yvesBsAs> _Crow_,
<_Crow_> ?
<yvesBsAs> controlla se è installata la open
<_Crow_> no non c'è nulla di nulla
<_Crow_> ho installato oggi kubuntu 11.10
<yvesBsAs> ok, allora abilita i repositori partners, quindi lasciagli aggiornare la lista
<_Crow_> io non vorrei mettere la open
<_Crow_> ho provato la guida trovata su lffl
<_Crow_> ma li è solo per aggiornare, invece io non ho nulla
<yvesBsAs> be, sui partners non c'è la Sun/Oracle?
<_Crow_> è da poco che uso kubuntu non so
<yvesBsAs> appunto, abilita i partners, e di li lo vedi se c'è il JRE Sun
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-22
<_Crow_> comunque è inutile cercare
<_Crow_> sono stati tolti
<_Crow_> Il team Oracle ha recentemente rilasciato la Java 7 JDK release che purtroppo non vedremo presente su Ubuntu o Debian da repository ufficiali i partner di Canonical.
<yvesBsAs> spetta, quella `JDK, non JRE
<_Crow_> a me serve jdk per programmare in java
<yvesBsAs> mmh, ok, passa in chat
<yvesBsAs>  /join # ubuntu-it-chat
<MacSeal> we raga
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> stavo cercando di regolare la luminosità dello schermo su Xfce 4.6 e non sono riuscito a trovare i controlli sull'interfaccia del DE per impostare la luminosità. Dal gestore pacchetti ho constatato che erano già installati i pacchetti xfce4-power-manager e xfce4-power-manager-data. Allora mi sono accorto che il pacchetto xfce4-power-manager-plugins non era installato in modo predefinito
<cristian_c> il pacchetto contiene anche il plugin per la luminosità dello schermo, ciò che serve a me
<cristian_c> L'ho installato ma nel Gestore di energia non è cambiato niente rispetto a prima. Quale strumento per regolare la luminosità posso utilizzare con xfce?
<cristian_c> allora passo a un'altra domanda :)
<cristian_c> volevo sapere com'era possibile configurare le impostazioni di flash. Il problema nasce dal supporto alle webcam fornito da questo plugin. In pratica molti siti web permettono di utilizzare la webcam con il browser attraverso flash, come ad esempio testwebcam.com. Ho provato ad attivare una webcam usb in quel sito, ma non viene rilevata da flash, mentre il device viene riconosciuto tranquillamente dagli altri so
<cristian_c> ftware installati nel sistema, come ad esempio cheese e gstreamer-properties. Il problema quindi non è la webcam e i suoi driver, ma esclusivamente di flash.
<cristian_c> In pratica se controllo le impostazioni base in flash relativa alle webcam, quella collegata non viene proprio rilevata. Cosa significa tutto questo? Come si possono configurare le opzioni di flash in qualche modo. Quali file di sistema sono coinvolti?
<cristian_c> *relative
<jija85> come posso contattare qualcuno?
<enzotib> jija85, chi vorresti contattare?
<jija85> qualcuno che mi spieghi l'installazione della vodafone key piu ptrcisamente la k3765 grazie in anticipo
<massimo18> jija85, vedi se questo può esserti utile:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=389955.0
<enzotib> jija85, chiedi in canale e qualcuno risponderà, non si fanno consulenza "private"
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<jija85> ok grazie
<Odo> Giorno
<cristian_c> vorrei fare un'altra domanda: c'è un comando per conoscere il server audio in uso?
<glpiana> ola
<vinc> Buongiorno ragazzi ieri in seguito ad un problema ho resettato gnome, rinominando le cartelle in home. Credo che il problema si sia risolto, per prima quando aprivo il cestino mi dava un errore, mentre adesso mi chiede di scegliere il gestore del file preferito. Ecco la mia domanda è appunto questa: Cosa metto come gestore dei file nel cestino? Pdf o Nautilus?
<filo1234> vinc: cosa vuol dire? Cosa metto come gestore dei file nel cestino? Pdf o Nautilus?
<filo1234> vinc: ad ogni modo Nautilus è il gestore
<vinc> significa che: Apro il cestino e mi da la possibilità di scegliere il gestore dei file preferito. le opzioni sono due: posso mettere che si apre con pdf o con nautilus
<vinc> filo1234, hai capito cosa intendo? Devo mettere Nautilus quindi?
<filo1234> vinc: se hai gnome si
<gian> scusate, c'è un modo per recuperare la partizione di una memoria sd persa?
<vinc> io ho ubuntu 11.10
<vinc> glpiana, scusa se ti disturbo, ieri se ti ricordi mi hai aiutato a risolvere un problema. Non riuscivo ad aprire il cestino. Adesso ho resettato gnome come da voi consigliato e credo che il problema si sia risolto, volevo chiederti, adesso quando apro il cestino mi chiede di scegliere il gestore dei file preferito. Devo mettere Nautilus, oppure pdf? ( sono le due opzioni che posso scegliere)
<nicotano> buongiorno
<gian> qualcuno può aiutarmi con photorec?
<nicotano> gian  http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<alecv> salve
<alecv> houn problema un po' imbarazzante con gcalc
<alecv> ho un file con tre fogli, il primo è un layount di fattura con iva e ritenuta d'acconto che prende in automatico i dati dal secondo foglio dove riporto i dati della fattura suddivisi per numero di fattura (qundi nel layount basta che metto il numero di fattura e gcalc inserisce in automatico tutti i restanti campi con i relativi valori), e poi un terzo foglio cheè un layout fattura senza iva
<nicotano> !chat | alecv
<ubot-it> alecv: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alecv> quando faccio stampa o esporta in pdf, al posto di esportare o stampare solo il foglio scelto, mi manda in stampa tutta la certella
<alecv> nicotano, grazie, ma credo che sia un problema co9n ubuntu, su windows open office non faceva cosi (ah il programma non è gcalc la calc di libreoffice)
<nicotano> alecv, il problema non è ubuntu
<massimo18> lol
<nicotano> passa di là
<alecv> postato di là grazie. :D
<alecv> e xchè su win con open office non si comporta cosi? :D
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Dig_> qualcuno mi può aiutare a rieditare il file GRUB?
<massimo18> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<filo1234> Dig_: in che senso?
<gian> come mai con photorec mi trova tantissimi file, eccetto dei file .sav che mi interessano?
<Dig_> filo1234,  appena è uscito ho fatto una installazione pulita di Oniric. quando avvio il pc e quando lo spengo non vedo le scritte (quindi anche quando fa lo scan disk) ed è un problema che nella precedente installazione avevo risolto con jester cambiando una impostazione nel grub
<Dig_> filo1234, avevamo cambiato le impostazione dello schermo all'avvio
<glpiana> Dig_, ricordi in cosa consisteva la modifica?
<Dig_> glpiana, se non vado errato abbiamo cambiato la risoluzione
<glpiana> Dig_, ok, che risoluzione avevate messo?
<glpiana> Dig_, va beh, meno male che se le ricorda jester- le cose
<Dig_> glpiana,  no, ma all'avvio della GUI c'è la risoluzione 1920 X 1280
<glpiana> Dig_, scrivi in un terminale: cat /etc/default/grub             e pastebinnalo
<Dig_> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/745737/
<glpiana> Dig_, sei su gnome?
<ubuntulandia> bella gente ciao e aiuto
<ubuntulandia> non riesco a montare usb formattata in fat nfts
<glpiana> ubuntulandia, prendi la chiavetta, infilala e poi in un terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | ubuntulandia
<ubot-it> ubuntulandia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> ubuntulandia: sudo fdisk -l la vede?
<ubuntulandia> la vede gparted, l'ho formattata da li
<glpiana> ubuntulandia, prendi la chiavetta, infilala e poi in un terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<Dig_> glpiana, lo so che  jester è una A.I.
<glpiana> Dig_, se tieni sto ritmo non finiremo mai
<ubuntulandia> ok mi esce [  867.858756] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00 [  867.859868] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page present [  867.859878] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through [  867.864496] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page present [  867.864510] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through [  867.865879]  sdc: sdc1 [  867.868477] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page present [  867.86848
<Dig_> glpiana, si gnome
<glpiana> !paste | ubuntulandia altrimenti si capisce nulla
<glpiana> Dig_, scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<ubuntulandia> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/745741/
<glpiana> Dig_, poi vai alla riga 26 e la modifichi in: GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768x32
<glpiana> ubuntulandia, oki, ora scrivi: cat /etc/fstab           e metti su pastebin pure quello
<ubot-it> ubuntulandia altrimenti si capisce nulla: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> che tempismo ubot-it !!!
<ubuntulandia> si scusate ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/745746/
<glpiana> ubuntulandia, sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<glpiana> ubuntulandia, dimmi che risponde
<ubuntulandia> ora mi dice sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt mount: warning: /mnt seems to be mounted read-only.
<glpiana> ubuntulandia, ls /mnt                       e dimmi se vedi i file
<ubuntulandia> sembra essere andato apposto adesso sto usando unetbootin perche' sto tentando di mettere un sistema operativo all'interno
<glpiana> ubuntulandia, spe
<glpiana> ubuntulandia, ora digita: sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<xanscale> si puo vedere da console se il pc monta dd2 o ddr3?
<glpiana> ubuntulandia, dopodichè stacca la penna o quel che è e quindi reinseriscila e vedi se la monta
<xanscale> o ddr1
<Dig_> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/745750/
<uuuaa> xanscale: con lshw da quello che ricordo si
<filo1234> xanscale: sudo lshw
<ubuntulandia> sudo umount /dev/sdc1 umount: /dev/sdc1: not mounted
<glpiana> Dig_, ???
<xanscale> grazie
<glpiana> ubuntulandia, quante volte hai dato il comando?
<uuuaa> ho provato a fare qualche ricerca ma non ho trovato nulla. È possibile fare in modo che il focus stealing funzioni in modo ragionevole su compiz? Magari tramite qualche piccolo trucco? Impostandolo su very high diventa pericolosissimo perchè non fa perdere il focus (a volte) e porta in primo piano le nuove finestre. Quindi tutta l'interazione dell'utente va su una finestra che probabilmente non è neppure visibile. Il tutto è reso ancor più difficile da uni
<ubuntulandia> 1 volta
<Dig_> glpiana,  ops scusa ho letto una riga che non centrava. fatta la modifica posso riavviare?
<glpiana> Dig_, fa vedere la modifica
<bender_> Salve a tutti, ho il seguente problema: prima dell'installazione di Ubuntu sia da live-cd che da live usb i suoni di sistema funzionano, mentre adesso che ho installato il sistema i suoni non funzionano. L'audio è correttamente settato, funziona a dovere ma non si sentono i suoni di sistema. Sapete se si tratta di un bug conosciuto o dovrei segnalarlo?
<Dig_> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/745755/
<ubuntulandia> glpiana mi dice di nuovo che non e' montata l'usb :(
<ubuntulandia> devo rifare daccapo?
<xanscale> "sudo lshw > out.txt" in questo modo mi mette l'output su file?
<xanscale> funziona anche con sudo il comando ">" ?
<filo1234> xanscale: il sudo serve per il comando lshw
<xanscale> a me serve mettere l'output di lshw in un file
<xanscale> cosi me lo faccio inviare
<jester-> xanscale: prova a installare libsox-fmt-all e sox
<filo1234> xanscale: eh sudo lshw >> out.txt
<ubuntulandia> warning: /mnt seems to be mounted read-only
<filo1234> xanscale: oppure fai un html e lo apri con il browse
<filo1234> r*
<ubuntulandia> warning: /mnt seems to be mounted read-only
<filo1234> xanscale: sudo lshw -html >> pippo.html
<glpiana> ubuntulandia, ti ho chiesto quante volte hai dato sto comando
<glpiana> Dig_, io avevo messo il # davanti?
<Dig_> glpiana, nu cancello
<glpiana> ecco, bravo
<Dig_> glpiana, sono indisciplinato! :)
<glpiana> vedo
<Dig_> glpiana, ordunque salvo e aggiorniamo grub?
<glpiana> Dig_, sì, fa vedere che risponde sudo update-grub
<Dig_> glpiana, Done!   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/745770/
<glpiana> Dig_, ok, riavvia e vedi se va. se non va ci pensiamo dopo
<Dig_> glpiana, ok, grazie mille. soprattutto per la pazienza
<alamedia> ciao a tutti, sono riuscito finalmente a mettere su usb  un sistema operativo, ora vorrei sapere gentilmente sul bios ho 2 possibilita' o hdd o cd dvd, quale devo impostare per bootare da usb? grazie
<alamedia> sono riuscito mi e' apparso usb ma resta un ultimo problema mi e' uscito BOOTMGR is missing
<glpiana> alamedia, dovresti impostare usb
<glpiana> che però non hai alencato come possibilità
<alamedia> sono riuscito ora ma mi dice BOOTMGR is missing Press Ctrl+Alt+Del
<glpiana> alamedia, se hai trovato usb ok. hai messo il sistema sulla chiavetta. di che sistema parliamo anzitutto?
<alamedia> è winzoz 7, purtroppo sull'As Rock la scheda audio non e' compatibile con Ubuntu
<glpiana> alamedia, windows su usb? vabbè, ma che c'entra con questo canale, di grazia?
<alamedia> centra che dopo 26 ore in cui le ho provate tutte per installare la scheda audio ovvero non si sente audio e non vedo i blu ray con ubuntu su quel tipo di pc mediaserver, sono obbligato a rimettere winzoz
<alamedia> e non sai quanto mi spiaccia
<glpiana> alamedia, cosa c'entra windows con questo canale? fossi venuto a chiedere della scheda audio sotto ubuntu capirei, ma così...
<alamedia> avevo gia' chiesto della scheda audio, purtroppo l'Asrock ion 3d è utilizzabile solo con winzoz e solo col 7
<massimo18> ?
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alamedia> glpiana se pero' mi sono sbagliato metto subito ubuntu poi mi aiutate a sentire l'audio?
<glpiana> alamedia, se vuoi che proviamo a vedere per l'audio, non stare lì a installarlo. avvia un livecd o una liveusb e vieni qui con quella
<alamedia> ok
<bender_> Che ne dite del mio problema con i suoni di sistema? dovrei aprire un post nel forum ufficiale?
<glpiana> bender_, spe che leggo
<glpiana> bender_, intendi i suoni tipo il login?
<bender_> glpiana, ok giusto per sapere se è un problema già noto. Lo avevo anche con la 10.04-10.10 e ora anche in 11.10
<glpiana> bender_, intendi i suoni tipo il login?
<glpiana> sì [] no [] molto probabilmente []
<bender_> glpiana, quando faccio il login poco male, di solito lo disattivavo ma non ho suoni dei messaggi di avviso, no suono quando premo "stamp" per catturare una schermata e selezionare i temi goccia, latrato, sonar etc è praticamente inutile.
<glpiana> bender_, oki, apri un terminale e scrivi: dconf-editor
<bender_> glpiana, sento invece il "pop" quando alzo il volume
<bender_> glapian, installo dconf-tools
<glpiana> yes
<bender_> ok
<bender_> glpiana sono in configuration Editor
<glpiana> bender_, vai in org > gnome > desktop > sound
<bender_> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> bender_, di fianco a theme cosa leggi?
<bender_> glpiana, _custom
<glpiana> bender_, ok, cliccaci due volte e scrivici ubuntu al posto di custom
<bender_> glpiana, fatto. Devo anche premere set to default?
<glpiana> bender_, no
<glpiana> bender_, fai logout e prova
<bender_> glpiana, ok
<bender_> glpiana, grazie :) ti faccio sapere.
<bender_> glpiana, hahaha come ho effettuato il logout si è impallato il sistema! Poco male, dopo aver spento dall'interruttore e riavviato i suoni sono perfettamente riapparsi! Grazie al tuo aiuto!
<bender_> glpiana, adesso non devo toccare più i temi audio vero?
<glpiana> bender_, esatto
<bender_> glpiana, ok. Grazie mille per il supporto!
<glpiana> :)
<bender_> ciao a tutti
<alamedia> ecco fatto ubuntu 11 installato su as rock
<alamedia> ora come sento l'audio?
<alecv> Elaborazione in corso - Waiting for printer to become available. Questo è lo stato della mia stampante negli ultimi 10 minuti
<alamedia> glpiana come si puo' fare ora?
<alecv> ho avviato la diagnostica stampante, e come consigliato ho provato a spengere la stampante, scollegare i cavi e ricollegarli ma stessa solfa, dal pc la stampante non stampa
<alecv> ho provato anche ad riavviare cups
<alecv> uhmmm è uscito il driver nuovo della stampante...
<alamedia> c'e' qualcuno che mi sa dire, ora, che ho installato nuovamente ubuntu 11.10 sul mediacenter AS ROCK come faccio a sentire l'audio?
<alamedia> è questo http://www.saoner.it/asrock-ion-330-ht-bd-recensione.html
<Trim> Ciao
<jester-> alamedia: hai gurdato nelle impostazioni audio ?
<jester-> guardato*
<alamedia> no come devo fare?
<jester-> alamedia: attacca un mp3 e vai in impostazioni audio e paciocca con i device e il canale uscita
<alamedia> jester veramente sono collegato in hdmi alla tv
<jester-> alamedia: appunto
<alamedia> e l'audio dovrei averlo sulla tv
<jester-> alamedia: setta il canale giusto
<jester-> alamedia: etichetta uscita
<alamedia> per farlo dove devo settarlo?
<jester-> alamedia: impostazioni di sistema > audio
<jester-> o vacci dall'icona audio in alto
<alamedia> aspe sto usando 11.10
<jester-> alamedia: eh ci vai in impostazioni di sistma o no
<alamedia> mi appare sound effects hardware input output applications
<jester-> sistema
<jester-> alamedia: output
<jester-> dovresti vedere il cnale tv
<alamedia> mi appare internal audio analog stereo e high definition
<jester-> alamedia: suona qualcosa e ambia
<jester-> cambia
<alamedia> sto suonando un video di youtube non si ode nulla
<jester-> alamedia: e in hardware cosa hai
<jester-> alamedia: meglio un mp3
<alamedia> internal e high definition audio controller
<jester-> uno solo?
<alamedia> 1 output
<jester-> alamedia: in hardeare hai un solo canale?
<jester-> hardware*
<alamedia> ho 1 internal audio 1 output e high definition audio controller 1 output
<jester-> alamedia: cliccane uno e p oi vai in output e cambi canale ì, poi l'altro
<alamedia> sto provando non succede niente
<jester-> alamedia: se non vedi hdmi in output mi sa che non rileva il canale. con winzoz funza?
<alamedia> gia' per quello volevo rimettere winzoz pero' glpiana mi ha detto che non c'erano problemi
<alamedia> su ubuntu
<jester-> alamedia: sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer poi aprilo e controlla che non ci sia nulla disabilitato
<alamedia> ok provo
<jester-> alamedia: il concetto sarebbe che se non hai collegato bene pc>tv non suonerà mai
<jester-> ne con win e tanto meno con linux
<alamedia> strano perche' prima c'era winzoz 7 e andava bene
<glpiana> <alamedia> gia' per quello volevo rimettere winzoz pero' glpiana mi ha detto che non c'erano problemi <---- mai detto. ho detto di provare da live per vedere se la scheda si poteva fare andare
<alamedia> si ok giu' di li'...
<alamedia> cmq ora ho messo alsamixer
<alamedia> come lo setto?
<jester-> alamedia: scrivi gnome-alsamixer nel terminale che si pare che prima che lo trovi nei menu si fa sera
<alamedia> fatto
<alamedia> mi sono apparsi molti failed
<glpiana> alamedia, apri un altro temrinale e scrivi: lspci | grep -i audio
<alamedia> grazie ma ora devo scappare a milano alle 21 o 22 mi ricollego, scusate
<jester-> alamedia: scappa da milano che è un matticomio
<glpiana> lol
<nicoLsLug> salve a tutti... qualcuno di voi sa perchè benchè navigo su chrome tranquillamente quando provo a dare: export https_proxy='http://user:pass@151.100.17.8:3128/' e poi a fare apt-get update questo da errore? secondo voi è un impostazione di rete... l'errore è 407  Proxy Authentication Required
<nicoLsLug> provato pure con http_proxy
<jester-> nicoLsLug: devi settare apt per il proxy
<jester-> o togli l'export
<jester-> cioè il proxy
<nicoLsLug> ma una soluzione temporanea che non mi faccia andare a toccare i file di configurazione??? cioè sulle varie guide dice che basta fare l'export... il problema è che sono su la rete dell'uni
<jester-> nicoLsLug: non saprei come fare temporaneamente con apt
<nicoLsLug> allora risolto... ubuntu aveva impostato i proxy sbagliati dentro APT...
<nicoLsLug> e non li aveva ricambiati
<nicoLsLug> ora va :P
<nicoLsLug> GRAZIE :P
<FloodBotIt1> nicoLsLug: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> :D
<gian> quando lancio photored per scannalizzare una chiavetta usb, mi trova tanti file (txt, jpg, png) che in realtà non ci sono, io vorrei trovare i file *.sav, come devo fare?
<jester-> gian: se hai copiato altra roba puo darsi che si siano sovrascritti
<gian> no, dentro avevo file *.sav e non avevo riscritto niente
<jester-> gian: sempre che photorec supporti .sav
<gian> quale programma posso usare per poter ricercare file qualunque?
<filo1234> gian: prova ad usare foremost che è uun po' più serio
<gian> adesso provo
<jester-> gian: che casso c'è dentro ai .sav
<gian> sono file di salvataggio
<jub> ola
<maxxxi> gente sono passato da unity a gnome fallback xo' mi e' scomparso il pulsante supporto lingue
<maxxxi> qual'e' il comando da terminale per aprirlo?
<K99Brain> maxxxi, sistema > amministrazione > suppporto lingue
<nicotano> salve
<maxxxi> K99Brain,  non ce l'ho
<maxxxi> sono su 11.10 fallback non c'e' piu il menu sistema
<K99Brain> maxxxi, allora il comando da terminale è gnome-language-selector
<maxxxi> grazie!!
<jub> per cambiare i font nell unity ?!
<nicotano> jub,  installa my-unity http://dariocavedon.blogspot.com/2011/11/myunity-arriva-alla-versione-103-e-alla.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+DarioCavedoniced+%28Dario+Cavedon+%28iced%29%29
<gian> ho provato sia photored che foremost (per la ricerca di file nella mia sd) ma mi trova file di tipo txt, bmp, png ma a me interessano i file *.sav che sono dentro. Tramite file recovery (sotto windows) riesco a trovarli, ma vorrei lavorare con Ubuntu. Come fare?
<bodhibob> *.sav non conosco
<remix_tj> gian: non e' detto che i file *.sav siano compresi tra quei file che ti tira fuori
<remix_tj> su ubuntu l'estensione non importa
<glpiana> gian, ma se windows te li recupera perchè non ti accontenti?
<remix_tj> devi sapere quale e' il contenuto di questi file.sav
<gian> perchè con windows mi viene l'orticaria
<glpiana> -.-
<remix_tj> io ripristinerei tutto e poi andrei a cercare tra i file ripristinati quale e' il file che va bene
<gian> i .sav sono file di salvataggi, quelli recuperati da photored e foremost sono tutti txt, wav, png, bmp
<gian> circa 5000 file
<remix_tj> gian: ti ripeto se non hai letto bene.
<remix_tj> l'estensione non importa, potrebbe ripristinare un file con qualsiasi estensione e con qualsiasi nome
<remix_tj> quindi devi sapere cosa c'e' su questo file .sav per poterlo identificare tra le cose ripristinate
<gian> sì ho letto, ma ti ripeto che ho trovato più di 5000 file, quale sarà quello giusto? e poi non corrispondono neanche in dimensione che già conosco
<remix_tj> eh, ti smazzi i file e cerchi
<gellon> Non riesco più a configurare su Ubuntu 11.10 la stampante condivisa attaccata all'altro computer che ha Win7. Prima usavo samba, ora non la vede più... chi mi aiuta?
<soniko> salve
<soniko> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<soniko> riguardo a ubuntu..
<soniko> premetto che forse ho un grosso problema nel averlo istallato
<soniko> sicuramente meglio di quel.........window e sicuro!!!
<soniko> chi mi aiuta?
<soniko> :(
<soniko> chi mi aiutaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<soniko> chi mi aiuta
<soniko> a reistallare linux?
<bastos> salve ragazzi, come configuro da terminale server e proxy?
<lilluz82> buonasera a tutti, come faccio a capire se la mia scheda grafica mi permette di passare le vhs sul computer? e poi come faccio con ubuntu?
<bastos> ci siete?
<annalisa> ciao ho installato Ubuntu ma capita che il computer si spegna improvvisamente e si riavvii senza preavviso. Mi sapete dire se c'è un file di log che posso controllare per capirne la causa? Grazie
<annalisa> ciao sono di nuovo io. Il computer si è di nuovo spento senza motivo. Mi sapete aiutare??
<annalisa> nessuno sa dirmi se esiste un file di registro nel quale posso leggere l'ulima oprazione datta prima di uno spegnimento improvviso del computer?
<lilluz82> ciao
<lilluz82> si spegne da solo il pc?
<annalisa> sì
<lilluz82> forse e' un problema di ventola..... hai sentito se gira?
<full80> ciao
<full80> installato Virtulabox in ubuntu 11.10; all'apertura di VB appare una scritta ; la finestra della macchina virtuale è ottimizzata per lavorare in modalità di colore a 32 Bit,ma la qualità del colore dello schermo virtuale è impostato attualmente a 24 Bit: COME LO POSSO SISTEMARE ? ?
<full80> installato Virtulabox in ubuntu 11.10; all'apertura di VB appare una scritta ; la finestra della macchina virtuale è ottimizzata per lavorare in modalità di colore a 32 Bit,ma la qualità del colore dello schermo virtuale è impostato attualmente a 24 Bit: COME LO POSSO SISTEMARE ? ?
<bobolo_> buonasera quando entro nella sessione di ubuntu l'audio va a muto in automatico ogni volta... come posso fare?
<bobolo_> è successo dopo l'aggiornamento alla 11.10
<alecv> salve
<alecv> una domanda, ma con i driver open compiz non carica gli effetti grafici di unity nonoscante la scheda supporta il rendering
<alecv> vi risulta?
<fester-> Buonasera
<fester-> Non si sente l'audio sulla ubuntu
<Commodore> perche ' lo schermo lcd non risponde ai comandi di compiz config
<Commodore> ho provato ad  installare driver nvidia ...
<Commodore> senza successo
<alamedia> buona serata e quasi notte a tutti, scusate il ritardo glpiana e soci eccomi
<alamedia> mi potreste ora dare consigli su come fare per sentire l'audio di ubuntu collegato in hdmi alla tv ? ho messo ubuntu 11.10 su media center AsRock
<alamedia> non sa nessuno come si fa a far sentire l'audio?
<alamedia> alsa upgrade ,  qualcuno sa come aggiornare?
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-23
<il> a big hi to all of you
<il> :D
<il> could i ask a question?
<esulu> what is your question?
<il> ok... i've installed for my first time
<il> my new ubuntu
<il> i'm very happy
<il> but now i have a black screen on start up
<esulu> very nice but here you must speack in italian , this chann is for italian people
<il> where is written : Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported...etc
<il> ma cacchio ragazzi
<esulu> you must join to #ubuntu chan if you want speack in english i think
<il> e allora parlo italiano
<il> :D
<esulu> lol
<il> ahuahuaha eheh non lo sapevo
<il> sono qui con una schermata nera
<esulu> leggi il nome del chan
<il> ;)ù
<il> ubuntu it
<esulu> bene
<il> mmm.e quindi?
<esulu> se hai qualche problema con ubuntu sono in ascolto
<esulu> magari posso darti una mano
<il> il mio problema è che dopo averlo installato
<il> senza nessun problema
<il> al momento del riavvio mi sta danto in continuazione una schermata nera con scritto GNU GRUB version1.99-12ubuntu5
<il> Minimal BAsh-like line editing is supported..
<il> For the first word,TAB lists possible command completions.
<[1]ichi> ciao a tutti bella gente
<il> ciao ichi
<esulu> il: prova a vedere qui
<esulu> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub
<[1]ichi> ubuntu 10.10 qui, ho installato la minimale. funziona tutto bene, unico problema è che non riesco a eliminare il bootscreen a sfondo viola con la scrittina "ubuntu 10.10"
<esulu> hai qualche problema con l'impostazione del grub
<[1]ichi> premetto che non ho GDM, uso slim
<[1]ichi> e come window manager uso openbox, quindi niente gnome e niente altre cose
<il> geazie esulu ma già i primi due comandi non mi portano a nulla
<esulu> che versione hai installato
<esulu> ?
<Carlin0> [1]ichi, ma vuoi eliminarlo nel senso che vuoi vedere testuale o cosa ??
<[1]ichi> nono
<Carlin0> vuoi cambiarlo ...
<[1]ichi> allora, se c'è un modo per modificarlo, meglio, magari mettendo un background carino
<il> proprio l'ultima di ubuntu
<[1]ichi> altrimenti eliminarlo proprio
<il> la 11.10 mi sembra al volo
<Carlin0> se lo elimini vedi il testo altrimenti lo cambi
<[1]ichi> come lo cambio?
<Carlin0> scaricane uno da gnome-look aspè..
<[1]ichi> mi pare che con ubuntu 10.10 e gnome c'è la menata col Plymouth per impostare il tema del boot
<Carlin0> quello è il plymouth
<[1]ichi> Carlin0, vedi però che non ho gdm eh
<Carlin0> gnome non centra...
<[1]ichi> ah ok
<Carlin0> ma che centra....
<[1]ichi> nn lo so
<Carlin0> aspè....
<il> esulu
<[1]ichi> è la prima volta che installo una minimale
<[1]ichi> XD
<esulu> il: scusami riesci ad entrare in ubuntu
<esulu> o non ti fa avviare per niente
<Carlin0> [1]ichi, qui ci sono anche tutte le istruzioni http://tinyurl.com/2wzhf4t
<il> non mi fa piu avviare per niente
<il> avevo gia configurato tutto
<il> :(
<esulu> prova a mettere il cd live
<esulu> e riavvia
<il> mi arriva sta schermata gnu grub
<il> e non so che comando dargli
<[1]ichi> grazie mille Carlin0 ^^ ora do un occhio
<il> run ubuntu from this usb?
<esulu> si
<il> ok
<il> parte
<esulu> che cosa parte
<esulu> cd live sulla chiavetta giusto?
<il> partito ubuntu
<il> ma da usb
<Carlin0> cosa vuol dire da usb ?
<esulu> bene
<il> ora come faccio ad essere sicuro che parta da hdd?
<esulu> che opzioni ti da
<esulu> ?
<il> sisi chiavetta bootable con ubuntu ultima versione
<Carlin0> capit
<esulu> si
<esulu> il: ma da qualche parte ti deve chiedere se no nsbaglio prova senza installare
<esulu> u na cosa del genere
<il> io ho fatto run da usb stavolta
<il> ho usato il sistema operativo fino 1 ora fa solo su hdd
<il> poi non so cosa sia successo
<il> ma non usciva piu dallo stanby
<esulu> il: allora cerchiamo di capirci cosi provo a vedere se ti riesco ad aiutare
<il> ok ci sto
<esulu> fammi capire la situazione attuale
<il> cronostoria: 2 ore fa ho installato ubuntu su hdd del portatile
<il> 1 ora fa non si risvegliava piu dallo standby
<il> alla fine ho deciso di usare le maniere forti con una ditata al pulsante off
<il> al momento del riavvio schermata nera con intestazione Gnu Grub
<il> mi si richiedeva un comando...stile dos
<il> ora ho reinserito la penna con l'os
<il> ho selezionato run from this pen
<il> ed eccoci qui davanti non ho il mio pc con le mie impostazioni ma il sistema operativo ancora da configurare
<il> :D
<esulu> bene
<il> come bene mannaggia!
<il> ;)
<esulu> aspetta sto facendo mille cose insieme
<il> ah ok fai con calma
<esulu> da qualche parte ti chiede di poter avviare ubuntu senza installarlo
<il> certo
<esulu> una voce che ti dice provoa
<Carlin0> il, prova a seguire la guida per il ripristino del grub
<esulu> bene cegli quello
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<il> è quello che ho fatto
<il> sisi c'era anche sopra
<il> sta riga
<il> ma i primi due comandi per il ripristino
<il> mi ha detto ubuntu: "che stai a di!"
<esulu> il: apri il temrinale please sul ubuntu live
<il> ubunto live?
<il> non so che sia?
<esulu> dove stai adesso
<esulu> sei su ubuntu giusto adesso?
<il> eh no adesso scrivo da win perchè ubuntu non mi andava
<il> e non sapevo come fare
<esulu> caspita ragazzo
<esulu> non ti aveov detto di avviare tutto con ubuntu che hai sulla penna
<il> ed io l'ho fatto e te l'ho scritto
<il> ma non sapevo di dover avviare anche la irc
<esulu> eh ho capito ma non devi uscire da ubuntu live perche dobbiamo dare dei comandi sul temrinale di ubuntu live
<il> allora entro con ubuntu
<il> arrivo
<esulu> lol
<esulu> il: datti una mossa please che domani devo svegliarmi prima
<jno> se sdoppiato
<esulu> *presto
<esulu> jno: ?
<jno> ciao
<esulu> ciao jno
<jno> come va?
<[1]ichi> Carlin0, grazie mille, sono riuscito.. mi sono installato SimplyLine, molto carina.. una semplice barretta di caricamento senza fronzoli che x una minimale come quella che ho messo va benissimo.. grazie ancora ^^
<esulu> ho sonno
<il> tranquillo esulu tanto non ci riesco qui
<esulu> il non ti seguo
<esulu> in che senso ?
<il> grnel senso che ho ubuntu che adesso somincia a scrivermi
<il> other...
<esulu> eh?
<il> ci scrivo il mio nome
<il> paswoord
<il> ce la scrivo
<il> e mi dice invalid
<esulu> aspetta aspetta
<il> apposto
<FloodBotIt1> il: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<esulu> il io non ti sto capendo sinceramente
<esulu> in che senso ti chiede nome utente e password
<esulu> ma non sei su live?
<esulu> il mi sa che vado a letto a questo punto
<il> ok esulu
<esulu> il: allora ci sei
<il> buonanotte
<il> certo che ci sono
<esulu> dimmi vuoi rininciare
<il> io non rinuncio
<il> affatto
<esulu> bene
<jno> va vanti tutta la notte...
<jno> non ti voglio scoraggiare
<il> e già visto che questi sistemi sono cosi stabili...andrò avanti tutta la notte ;)
<esulu> il: allora adesso sei sul ubuntu giusto
<esulu> ?
<il> adesso sono su win
<il> caro
<il> :D
<jno> ahahha
<il> non mi fa entrare su ubunto
<il> ubuntu
<esulu> allora non ci siamo per niente
<il> forteee
<soniko> ragazzi
<esulu> campione forse per l'ora tarda ma non ci capiamo
<soniko> mi aiutate
<soniko> forse ho fatt una cavolata
<soniko> ovviamante sto parlando di ubuntu
<il> tranquillo campione
<esulu> il: m iavevi detto che con la penna potevi entrare su ubuntu o no?
<jno> ho capito... non e riuscito a tenerlo piu di mezz ora ?! dovresti installare di nuovo allora !!
<esulu> jno: ma di che cosa stai parlando che non si capisce
<jno> di il
<jno> e niubbo o no
<esulu> niubbo?
<jno> si perche non e corretto?
<jno> BO
<jno> ci siete?
<il> ciao niubbo
<jno> il che cazzo vuoi alla fine
<il> ma chi ti conosce..maleducato :D
<jno> ma non ti rispondo per non essere troppo bastaso
<il> eh infatti modera...
<jno> che devo fare? ahah
<jno> vai a dormire il non fare il nerd di notte
<il> ahah apposto siamo...pure i quattordicenni mi tocca prendermi a quest'ora
<jno> perche tu chi saresti ?? scusi dottore
<il> beh prima hai riso...ridi di nuovo!
<il> basta che mi lasci lavorare qui
<Carlin0> il, avvia dalla penna usb e segui la guida per il ripristino ...
<il> sennò devo perdere tempo a risponderti e tutto perchè ho una buona educazione alle spalle
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<il> non mi piace lasciare i discorsi a metà..
<il> finalmente una voce per aiutare
<il> GRAZIE Carlino
<Carlin0> io vado a nanna se non risolvi torna domani magari :)
<jno> veramente sei educato, infatti il maleducato sono io!e ho pure 14 anni poi cosa ti serve?
<il> ok thnks
<il> beh la prossima volta che entri in chat
<il> abbi la maturità di non dare agli altri utenti del "niubbo"
<jno> ma finiscila di sparare cazzate
<il> augh
<Carlin0> qui non si chatta qui si fa solo supporto , okkio che il canale è loggato quindi.... capisciammè
<il> diglielo carlino
<Carlin0> buonanotte
<YADYER> ciao!
<YADYER> ciao tutti!
<YADYER> io sono qui per che volio impare meglio il italiano. qualcuno puo aiudarmi?
<YADYER> boh, credo chi no! ciao adesso
<BetaBrain> soniko_, esponi il problema
<BetaBrain> no pvt
<soniko_> ecco si
<soniko_> grazie...
<soniko_> io vorrei passare da window....
<soniko_> a linux ubuntu
<soniko_> ma il mio pc a caratteristiche basse
<soniko_> ho istallato il tutto in gual boot
<soniko_> dual
<soniko_> ma purtroppo nn riesco a connettermi
<soniko_> a internet
<soniko_> :(
<soniko_> il procedimento lo riletto svariate volte
<soniko_> ma proprio nn so come si fa
<BetaBrain> non capisco cosa dovrei fare
<soniko_> dimmi come impostare internet nel dettaglio
<BetaBrain> e io che ne so
<BetaBrain> e installato networkmanger
<BetaBrain> se hai uan adsl colleghi e va
<soniko_> networkmanager su ubuntu?
<BetaBrain> si
<YADYER> ciao, ce lai qual quno che vuole parlare con me?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<asrockubuntu> Buona giornata a tutti, ieri notte era mi sa troppo tardi per chiedere aiuti, rieccomi, stessi problemi video a scatti (non fludi) e audio assente pur avendo settato alsamixer in tutte le salse connettendo un Asrock media center in hdmi ma non solo
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, sta scheda audio, se la colleghi con un normale jack a delle normali casse, funziona?
<asrockubuntu> glpiana con installato winzoz 7 funziona
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, parlo di ubuntu. se la colleghi a delle nromali casse via jack funziona?
<asrockubuntu> sotto ubuntu nemmeno con normale jack
<asrockubuntu> ora cmq ti sto scrivendo proprio da questo pc a differenza di ieri quindi per ogni prova possiamo vedere
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, allora apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci | grep -i audio
<asrockubuntu> ok
<asrockubuntu> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 04) 02:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, dammi l'output di aplay -l     su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | asrockubuntu
<ubot-it> asrockubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<asrockubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746782/
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, clicca sull'icona del volume e vai nelle impostazioni audio
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, vai sulla scheda "hardware" e prendi un aschermata
<glpiana> !image | asrockubuntu
<ubot-it> asrockubuntu: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<asrockubuntu> http://imagebin.org/185279
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, adesso cosa hai collegato per l'audio, il jack o hdmi?
<asrockubuntu> hdmi come sempre senno' come visualizzo il pc sulla tv?
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, clicca su high definition audio controller e dimmi cosa leggi di fianco a profile
<asrockubuntu> ci sono diverse soluzioni da output a 5.1
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, prendi una schermata col menu aperto
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, se non riesci facciamo altrimenti
<asrockubuntu> non mi lascia fotografare lo schermo cmq ti dico cosa si vede, off, digital surround hdmi nr 4 output, nr3 output, nr 2output, nr 1 output
<asrockubuntu> e output normale
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, io direi di provarne uno alla volta escludendo off e digital surround perhcè mi sto immaginando la tua tv munita di due casse
<asrockubuntu> la tv è munita di casse ma e' collegata a sua volta in uscita ad un sistem surround 5 +1 al jack
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, scegline una
<asrockubuntu> miracolo funziona :)))))))))))))))))99
<asrockubuntu> col 2.1
<glpiana> bon, a posto, va che lusso
<asrockubuntu> gia' resta solo l'ultimo problema o gli ultimi due, i video non sono molto fluidi in streaming e come si possono vedere i blu ray
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga                che vediamo che scheda video hai
<asrockubuntu> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [ION] (rev a2)
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, ora scrivi: lsmod | grep nvida               e metti su apstebin
<glpiana> anzi asrockubuntu , sospendiamo un attimo che vado a bermi un caffè
<asrockubuntu> ok intanto ti metto su pastebin grazie
<asrockubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746806/
<provolik> Buondì
<provolik> Ho la necessità di montare su una mia directory locale una directory remota di tipo FTP
<provolik> Al momento sto utilizzando curlftpfs, ma è veramente troppo lento, tanto che il mio programma di editing a volte s'impianta
<provolik> qualcuno ha sperimentato soluzioni alternative per ubuntu? Io possiedo 10.04 LTS
<provolik> grazie :)
<filo1234> provolik: puoi farlo dal menu risorse > connetti al server
<filo1234> e li imposti il server ftp
<provolik> filo1234, ho dimenticato di dire che utilizzo KDE, il menù risorse corrisponde a?
<filo1234> azz boh
<filo1234> lol
<provolik> :D
<provolik> Qualche duno lo sa? :D
<alecv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746812/
<K99Brain> provolik, in dolphin mi pare, se non ricordo male, puoi mettere a mano come indirizzo ftp://ecc ecc
<provolik> Sì K99Brain e funziona, cioè riesco a vedere la directory remota, ma non posso editarne direttamente i files
<K99Brain> eh ma quello dipende dal server remoto
<provolik> infatti quando richiedo l'editing me ne crea una copia temporanea in locale che poi però non ributta su
<provolik> Tra l'altro al momento io e ubuntu veniamo bellamente presi per il culo dagli utenti mac del mio ufficio :-/ loro hanno un sistema più veloce
<provolik> giusto una nota di colore :D
<asrockubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746806/
<filo1234> digli che sono fighi
<provolik> filo1234, già fatto ma questo non ha fatto altro che aumentare le burle :D
<provolik> vabbè contenti loro ;-)
<K99Brain> ricordagli quanto gli è costato
<K99Brain> :P
<K99Brain> provolik, potresti provare a installare filezilla
<K99Brain> provolik, è nei repo
<provolik> ce l'ho filezilla, ma non mi risulta che consenta il mount di una cartella remota
<provolik> comunque K99Brain se sai come si fa ben venga
<asrockubuntu> euforico che finalmente sento l'audio grazie al settaggio spiegato da glpiana chiedo come rendere fluido il video non a scatti ed un programma per visionare blu ray sotto ubuntu
<provolik> grande asrockubuntu :)
<provolik> dovresti pagare da bere ;)
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, hai installato i driver dal gestore driver proprietari?
<K99Brain> provolik, la questione "velocità" potrebbe essere dovuta a modalità passiva o attiva del ftp
<K99Brain> provolik, in dolphin, da qualche parte che non ricordo dove, nelle preferenze, dovresti avere la possibilità di settare
<K99Brain> provolik, prova
<provolik> uhm provo a vedere se con curlftp si può settare,
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<provolik> K99Brain, riesci a darmi una mano? ho trovato questo http://linux.die.net/man/1/curlftpfs
<provolik> è l'help se non sbaglio
<K99Brain> provolik, si è il man
<provolik> parla di passive transfer, forse è ciò che fa per me ma non ne sono sicuro
<K99Brain> provolik, mkdir ~/provaftp
<provolik> sì sì la cartella è già pronta
<K99Brain> provolik, curlftp user=USER:PASSWORD  indirizzo  ~/provaftp
<K99Brain> prova così
<K99Brain> non lo so eh, non l'ho mai usato questo
<provolik> K99Brain, questa è l'operazione che faccio di solito
<provolik> quindi non cambierebbe nulla
<provolik> il mio dubbio è su due impostazioni
<provolik> disable_eprt
<provolik> disable_epsv
<K99Brain> provali entrambi
<provolik> okay, vediamo che succede
<provolik> incrocia le dita :D
<asrockubuntu> avevo troppe pagine aperte, rieccomi ultimi 2 probs 1. video a scatti e 2. con che programma si vedono i blu rays?
<asrockubuntu> sudo apt-get install non-free-codecs  devo mettere questo?
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, torniamo ai driver nvidia?
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, hai installato i driver dal gestore driver proprietari?
<asrockubuntu> E: Unable to locate package non-free-codecs   ok
<provolik> K99Brain,
<asrockubuntu> anche cosi' sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg libarts1-mpeglib libarts1-xine libakode2-mpeg mi dice
<provolik> niente da fare
<asrockubuntu> E: Unable to locate package libarts1-mpeglib E: Unable to locate package libarts1-xine E: Unable to locate package libakode2-mpeg
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, puoi seguirmi un attimo?
<asrockubuntu> si
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, hai installato i driver dal gestore driver proprietari?
<asrockubuntu> non lo so mi sembra
<polis> ciaoooo
<polis> ho instalalto i temi da ubuntu software center ma dove li trovo
<polis> ?
<polis> ce un gestore aposito
<polis> ?
<polis> da impostazioni di sistema->aspetto trovo solo quelli di base
<polis> ubuntu 11.10
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, il sistema è aggiornato?
<jester-> polis: installa gnome-tweak-tool
<asrockubuntu> se l'opzione era quando ho scaricato ubuntu si, ma come si puo' sapere?
<asrockubuntu> ho l'11 10
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<asrockubuntu> fatto
<polis_> sono caduto
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<polis_> riciao
<asrockubuntu> fatto
<polis_> percio dove trovo i temi che ho instalalto da ubuntu software center in ubuntu 11.10
<K99Brain> provolik, boh, io punterei su dolphip
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, ha aggiornato qualche pacchetto?
<asrockubuntu> no 0
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, ok, scrivi: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<polis> ok grazie jester-
<provolik> K99Brain, ci riprovo
<asrockubuntu> sta installando un sacco di roba
<asrockubuntu> fatto
<provolik> K99Brain, purtroppo il problema è sempre quello, quando edito il file lui crea una copia in temporaneo e poi quando salvo non fa l'upload
<asrockubuntu> glpiana devo fare ancora sudo apt get update?
<K99Brain> provolik, ma il permesso per scrivere sulla dir remota ce l'hai?
<provolik> piàn
<provolik> è il programma
<provolik> con kate funziona
<provolik> con UEX no
<damiano> Buongiorno a tutti. Ieri ho installato da cd l'ultima versione di Ubuntu (avevo la 10.10), però devo aver sbagliato qualcosa: non riesco a montare una partizione che usavo in comune con windows. È possibile risolvere il problema?
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, adesso scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'           e metti su pastebin quanto esce
<jester-> damiano: non compare nella finestra a destra di nautilus?
<provolik> K99Brain, con kate la cosa va, invece con l'edito di UltraEDIT no :-/
<asrockubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746849/
<damiano> mi compare, a sinistra, solamente: la cartella di windows, il cd che c'è nel lettore e poi sotto c'è home e file system..
<jester-> damiano: da vedere nel pastebin cosa risponde: sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> !paste | damiano
<ubot-it> damiano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> damiano: mettici anche cat /etc/fstab
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, prova a visualizzare un video e dimmi come si comporta
<asrockubuntu> in streaming quelli hd 1080p da youtube ancora a scatti
<damiano> fatto, ecco il link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/746852/
<jester-> damiano: è sda1 la condivisa?
<asrockubuntu> glpiana dovro' installare tutti i formati proprietari che esistono?
<asrockubuntu> questi? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, a 1080 magari è normale
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, quelli li abbiamo appena messi
<damiano> la partizione che non riesco a montare è "sda6".... quella "sda1" non l'ha mai letta...
<asrockubuntu> pero' sempre per esperienza con winzoz erano fluidi...
<jester-> damiano: hai la swap criptata e la fat nascosta
<jester-> come fa a vederla
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, facciamo una prova. nel temrinale scrivi: gstreamer-properties
<damiano> si... vedo
<damiano> ma la fat dovrebbe servire solo a windows...
<jester-> damiano: è nascosta per quello non la vede
<jester-> damiano: se la scopri mi sa che non ti parte piu winzoz
<damiano> ok, però a me servirebbe leggere l'ntfs: sda6... l'aveva sempre letta
<asrockubuntu> http://imagebin.org/185286
<damiano> è quella che sta dentro la partizione estesa
<damiano> io l'avevo chiamata "data"
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, vai nella scheda "video" e al posto di rilevamento automatico metti X Window System (senza xv)
<glpiana> poi riprova un video
<asrockubuntu> è migliorata la cosa scatto ridotto al mimino, e' il massimo cosi'?
<provolik> A questo punto chiedo: un editor di programmazione migliore di KATE?
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, vai sul gestore dei driver proprietari
<asrockubuntu> e dov'è
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, clicchi sull'icona in alto a destra e scegli impostazioni. lo trovi lì
<asrockubuntu> scusa ma non ti seguo... vicino al nome utente^
<asrockubuntu> mi esce personal hardware e system
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, a destra del nome utente c'è un tasto
<asrockubuntu> si dopo aver cliccato mi escono tante icone suddivise per personal hardware e system
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, cerca l'icona che sembra una scheda del pc, con un nome riferito ai driver. initaliano è driver aggiuntivi
<asrockubuntu> cliccando su hardware c'e'  http://imagebin.org/185287
<asrockubuntu> ti riferivi a quello?
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, per me è a posto così. se scattano i video sarà perchè i driver per ubuntu non sono all'altezza di quelli per windows
<asrockubuntu> ok e per ultimo come posso guardare i miei dvd region 1 e blu ray?
<glpiana> !formatiproprietari | asrockubuntu guarda qui
<ubot-it> asrockubuntu guarda qui: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<asrockubuntu> ok grazie ma esiste un programma unico?
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, per fare che?
<asrockubuntu> per vedere dvd e blu ray
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, hai guardato la guida che ti ho indicato?
<asrockubuntu> si
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, e l'hai anche letta?
<asrockubuntu> si mi dice tanti programmi me ne b sterebbe uno che facesse tutto mplyaer kaffeine ecc.
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> ok, non l'hai letta
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, leggila, dai
<jester-> glpiana: leggereee? non dire eresie
<glpiana> lol
<asrockubuntu> glpiana intanto volevo ringraziarti per quanto prima e in merito alla lettura ho visto che si deve per ogni dvd farlo partire a terminale, mi chiedevo se ci fossero metodi piu' comodi
<glpiana> asrockubuntu, mai avuto un bluray in vita mia
<asrockubuntu> ah ok :)
<polis> ciao,
<polis> alt+f2 cerco gcon-editor , lo trovo ma ci clicco e non melo apre perche'
<polis> ubuntu11,10
<bodhibob> gconf-editor
<polis> si
<polis> nella dash scrivi gconf-editorgconf-editor
<polis> lo trova
<polis> un icona tipo rotellina
<polis> ma ci clicco e non si apre
<bodhibob> lancialo con il terminale
<jester-> polis: apri un terminale e scrivici: gconf-editor e batti enter
<polis> ok asp
<polis> ok tutto ok
<polis> va adesso
<polis> ho trovato la guida per sposatre i tasti della finestra da sinistra a destra
<polis> http://www.oneopensource.it/nggallery/post/ubuntu-1004-spostare-a-destra-i-bottoni-di-controllo-delle-finestre/image/763/
<polis> perchi' interessa
<polis> :D
<jester-> polis: dai sto comando nel terminale
<jester-> gconftool -t string -s /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<polis> si
<polis> ahhaha mi hai anticipato
<polis> matto
<polis> ahha
<polis> :D
<jester-> copialo e incollalo
<FloodBotIt1> polis: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<polis> ok grazie
<polis> 6 bravo
<jester-> polis: per rimettere a sinistra
<jester-> gconftool -t string -s /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "close,minimize,maximize:"
<jester-> polis: non sono bravo, prendo solo appiunti
<jester-> appunti*
<polis> ok si si bello in modo instantaneo funge tutto all agrande
<polis> cehe bello a destra molto meglio
<polis> invece ancora non hanno trovato un escamotage per spostare la barra in basso,dove compare orologio ecc
<polis> come nel vecchio ubuntu
<jester-> polis: installi gnome-session-fallback e hai il vecio, un po diverso ma lo stesso gnome classic, per pacioccare le barre devi cliccare sopra col tasto destro e alt premuti
<jester-> polis: unity è indicato per schermi piccirilli
<polis> hahah
<polis> io 19 pollici
<polis> :D
<polis> tu cosa usi jester-
<polis> ?
<polis> unity
<jester-> metti il fallback e poi scegli alla finestea di login
<jester-> polis: uso o in classic o gnome-shell
<polis> cosa è gnome shell
<jester-> lo installi e lo provi
<jester-> è altro tipo di gestore grafico
<polis> cosa do come comando
<jester-> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback gnome-shell  esci e rientri con uno dei due
<polis> ok questi sono i due ambienti
<polis> asp lancio
<jester-> polis: al login clicchi la rotellina nell'angolo alto destro del box dove metti la pass
<polis> ok grz jester-
<jester-> visto che con gdm è piu semplice qualche coglione ha pensato di mettere lightdm a default
<polis> ok
<polis> nstallate tutti e due
<jester-> termina sessione a prova
<polis> eccomi
<polis> jester-:  ce' gnome classic e gnome
<jester-> polis: gnome è shell
<polis> ah ok
<polis> che brutto
<polis> mi compare in gmome classic l orologio a centro non si puo spostare
<jester-> polis: gnome3 è cosi
<polis> che brutto
<polis> :(
<polis> gnome vecchio era di lato
<jester-> polis: questo passa il convento
<polis> provo shell
<polis> entro ed esco
<jester-> poi è una questione di abitudine
<polis> si infatti i n unity mi ero abituato
<polis> lascio il clasic jester-
<polis> troppo sofisticato mi pare shel
<polis> adopo ciao
<provolik> Dunque
<provolik> mi servirebbe un text-editor per la programmazione un po' più avanzato di kate
<filo1234> bluefish?
<provolik> proviamolo
<provolik> filo1234, dici che in kde funge bene?
<filo1234> perchè non dovrebbe?
<filo1234> c'è ancje kompozer
<filo1234> anche
<cristian_c> ciao, stavo cercando di regolare la luminosità dello schermo su Xfce 4.6 e non sono riuscito a trovare i controlli sull'interfaccia del DE per impostare la luminosità. Dal gestore pacchetti ho constatato che erano già installati i pacchetti xfce4-power-manager e xfce4-power-manager-data. Allora mi sono accorto che il pacchetto xfce4-power-manager-plugins non era installato in modo predefinito
<cristian_c> il pacchetto contiene anche il plugin per la luminosità dello schermo, ciò che serve a me. L'ho installato ma nel Gestore di energia non è cambiato niente rispetto a prima. Quale strumento per regolare la luminosità posso utilizzare con xfce?
<cicccios> ciaoo a tutti sono andato su ubuntu softwer center e ho istallato la suite di open office ma ora nn lo trovo su pc  mi aiutate per piacere
<XaXoX> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di una mano coi driver nvidia proprietari.
<XaXoX> scheda 2GB NVIDIA GeForce GT 525M Graphics Card with Optimus su un Dell XPS15z
<XaXoX> nouveau va benissimo
<XaXoX> installo i proprietari e perdo tutto il composito, vado senza drivers
<XaXoX> se creo un file xorg.conf non parte più X
<FloodBotIt1> XaXoX: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<XaXoX> grazie mille in anticipo
<cicccios> c'è nessuno che sa dirmi nulla
<XaXoX> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di una mano coi driver nvidia proprietari.
<XaXoX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/747070/
<Drizamanuber> Ciao a tutti, io uso ubuntu natty, ma da ieri, dopo un aggiornamento le finestre cominciano a sfrarfallare, soprattutto quando passo da un programma ad un altro, come posso risovere il problema?
<alecv> buonasera
<alecv> come spooler di stampa su ubuntu c'è solo cups?
<deltaforce> ciaooo a tutti mi sapete dire se questa tringa di comando è giusta sudo dpkg -i OOO330_m20_native_packed-1_it.9567/DEBS/*.deb
<deltaforce> se la metto nel terminale
<deltaforce> mi dice archivio inesistente
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, quale ambiente stai utilizzando?
<K99Brain> deltaforce, il comando è giusto, e infatti l'errore è che non trova nessun deb
<K99Brain> se lo trovasse, lo installerebbe
<deltaforce> allora che faccio
<cristian_c> deltaforce, immagino si tratti di openoffice
<deltaforce> si bravo
<coony> ciao
<cristian_c> deltaforce, sei nella home?
<deltaforce> cartella home si
<cristian_c> alecv, qual'è il problema con cups?
<cristian_c> deltaforce, hai spacchettato l'archivio?
<deltaforce> si
<coony> dovrei installare un un win in un partizione di un hd in cui e presente gia ubuntu.Un  volta fatto pre ripristinare il grub2 cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> deltaforce, digita il comando ls
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: unity
<deltaforce> scolta sono nuovo del mondo ubunti
<deltaforce> come digito ls
<deltaforce> forse ho fatto
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, con unity 2d stesso problema?
<filo1234> deltaforce: fermo
<cristian_c> !pastebin | deltaforce
<ubot-it> deltaforce: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<deltaforce> ho fatto
<Drizamanuber> non so
<filo1234> deltaforce: openoffice è nei repository
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: adesso provoo
<cristian_c> filo1234, al limite se vi sono dati personali, li oscura
<filo1234> ?
<cristian_c> filo1234, nella home
<filo1234> cristian_c: si ma che c'entra?
<cristian_c> <filo1234> deltaforce: fermo
<filo1234> sto dicendo che non c'è bisogno di installare il deb e roba esterna ai repo
<deltaforce> ok
<cristian_c> filo1234, ma magari sta testando nuove versioni di openoffice come beta tester
<filo1234> cristian_c: si ma magari non non diamo supporto
<cristian_c> ah, scusate, ho pensato male
<filo1234> deltaforce: tu vuoi installare openoffice?
<deltaforce> si
<Drizamanuber_> cristian_c: ho riavviato la sessione entrando con ubuntu classic, quindi non sono in unity ma da lo stesso problema
<Drizamanuber_> deltaforce: non ti trovi con libre=
<Drizamanuber_> ?
<filo1234> deltaforce: allora vai sul gestore pacchetti
<deltaforce> aspetta
<cristian_c> filo1234, beh, ma in quel caso non è supporto a openoffice, la procedura è generale in qualsiasi caso (procedura per installare una serie di deb contenuti in un archivio), ma comunque il problema non si pone perché essendo nuovo non voleva testare ma installare come utente qualsiasi openoffice
<filo1234> deltaforce: appunto cristian_c ma in ogni caso prima di far esegyuire un comando ci si assicura di quello ch el'utente vuole fare
<filo1234> se chiede vuol dire che non sa cosa sta facendo
<cristian_c> filo1234, ok
<filo1234> deltaforce: torniamoa noi
<deltaforce> ascoltA GESTIONE PACCHETTI DOVE e' HO 11.10
<filo1234> deltaforce: apri il gestore pacchetti o ubuntu software center
<cristian_c> filo1234, anch'io avevo trovato difficile comunque la procedura di installazione delle build
<deltaforce> ok
<deltaforce> fatto
<filo1234> deltaforce: ecco cerca openoffice
<deltaforce> mi da suite da ufficio open office
<filo1234> cliccaci e installalo
<deltaforce> fatto
<filo1234> deltaforce: prima di cercare pacchetti esterni per la rete verifica se sia nei repository, onde evitare guai
<_Best_> sera!
<deltaforce> ok
<deltaforce> si ma adesso nn trovo le icone
<deltaforce> di open ffice
<filo1234> devi andare nelle applicazioni
<filo1234> nella barra a sinistra, clicca su applicazioni e li lo trovi
<cristian_c> !grub | coony
<ubot-it> coony: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<deltaforce> fatto nn me le da ci sta nella sezione ufficio solo quelle di liber office
<filo1234> deltaforce: sei sicuro di aver finito l'installazione?
<filo1234> hai cliccato su installa?
<deltaforce> mi sa di si
<deltaforce> si
<deltaforce> certo ora infatti mi sputna rimuovi
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> fai un riavvi o va
<filo1234> riavvio
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ciao
<coony> cristia unnn_c, mi chiedevo una volta installato
<deltaforce> devvo riavviare
<deltaforce> riavvio???
<filo1234> si
<Drizamanuber> dove posso trovare una lista degli ultimi aggiornamenti di ubuntu, per poterli eliminare? parlo degli aggiornamenti degli ultimi 3 giorni
<deltaforce> ok riavvio a dopo
<filo1234> Drizamanuber: /var/log/apt
<cristian_c> è uscito :)
<cristian_c> coony, il secondo link fornito dal bot
<Drizamanuber> filo1234: ok, trovati, ma adesso come faccio a eliminarli?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, cosa hai installato di preciso che ha procurato lo sfarfallio?
<coony> infatti leggevo appunti il secondo link e mi chiedevo un volta installato il win in una partizione e fatto un chroot attraverso una live e ripristinato il grub2 il win me lo ritrovero gia inserito
<cristian_c> coony, se il grub è presente, troverai nella lista anche windows
<provolik> filo1234, sembra che bluefish possa andare al momento
<provolik> mi manca la finestra per le funzioni ma posso fare uno sforzo
<provolik> grazie
<provolik> :)
<cristian_c> altra domanda:
<cristian_c> volevo sapere com'era possibile configurare le impostazioni di flash. Il problema nasce dal supporto alle webcam fornito da questo plugin. In pratica molti siti web permettono di utilizzare la webcam con il browser attraverso flash, come ad esempio testwebcam.com.
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: non lo so, secondo me è partito tutto dagli aggiornamenti automatici, io comunque ho installato due programmi dall'ubuntu software center: ktouch e l'uomo patata, programmi che ho già provveduto a rimuovere, senza nessun migliorametno
<cristian_c> Ho provato ad attivare una webcam usb in quel sito, ma non viene rilevata da flash, mentre il device viene riconosciuto tranquillamente dagli altri software installati nel sistema, come ad esempio cheese e gstreamer-properties. Il problema quindi non è la webcam e i suoi driver, ma esclusivamente di flash
<cristian_c> In pratica se controllo le impostazioni base in flash relative alle webcam, quella collegata non viene proprio rilevata. Cosa significa tutto questo? Come si possono configurare le opzioni di flash in qualche modo? Quali file di sistema sono coinvolti?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, guardo un attimo (penso che l'uomo patata non possa fare danni a riguardo :D). Forse occorre controllare anche le dipendenze
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: l'altro programma è kturtle e non ktouch!!p.s. ho notato delle variazioni anche nei suoni, adesso sembrano molto più metallici
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, i due programmi si portano dietro le librerie di kde
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: è una domanda o un'affermazione? come posso fare a controllare se è successo così?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: credo di sì, kturtle è un programma di kde
<cristian_c> è un'affermazione
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: quindi ora che posso fare=
<cristian_c> prima erano instalati programmi di kde?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: no
<cristian_c> *installati
<cristian_c> eh :D
<cristian_c> forse kde e le qt c'entrano qualcosa
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ho scritto kde sulla ricerca di ubuntu software center, sono usciti tanti programmi, questi tre sono installati: knetattach, assistente per le cartelle di rete - ktelnet service, core plugin for kde applications - kmailservice, core plugins for kde applications
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ne ha installati altri in più come puoi controllare dalle dipendenze dei due pacchetti
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ora controllo
<alecv> cristian_c,  il problema è che la multifunzione non stampa,
<alecv> avvio le stampe, dopo due minuti mi dice che la stampante non comunica, se apro xscane scanerizza tranquillamente
<cristian_c> alecv, stampante di rete?
<alecv> no usb
<cristian_c> alecv, da quando accade ciò?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: in kturtle, c'è l'help, che però io sono sicuro di non avere installato
<alecv> da venerdi dopo gli aggiornamenti di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, non ho capito cosa sei andato a cercare :D
<cristian_c> alecv, controlla gli aggiornamenti per prima cosa :)
<alecv> in che senso?
<cristian_c> alecv,dalla cronologia nel software center
<alecv> cioè credo che siano stati gli aggiornamenti, da venerdi a oggi ho fatto solo quello sul pc
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ho scritto kturlte nell' u s c, scorrendo la finestra in basso c'è il quadratino per mettere la spunta su help
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, per questo compito utilizza il Gestore pacchetti
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: guidami, per favore
<alecv> cristian_c,  vedo se è passato qualche aggiornamento di cups?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, immagino tu conosca Synaptic
<cristian_c> alecv, controlla la cronologia nel software centwer
<cristian_c> *center
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c l'ho già sentito
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, non conosco bene unity, ma riesci andare in Sistema o Amministrazione?
<cristian_c> *riesci ad
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: sì
<alecv> è tutto verde cristian_c  e venerdi ha scaricato tre aggiornamenti riguardante sistem-confing
<alecv> è tutto verde cristian_c  e venerdi ha scaricato tre aggiornamenti riguardante sistem-confing-printer
<cristian_c> alecv, parlo della cronologia
<Pino0fPersia> ciao a tutti, tengo un problema, quando attacco più di un hard disk serial ata avviando ubuntu non mi vede gli hard disk e se ne attacco uno solo me lo vede, questo cosa sarebbe un bag di ubuntu^
<Pino0fPersia> ?
<alecv> si, la cronologia parlo
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: prima di procedere, vuoi che passo in ubuntu classic? ricordati che la mia versione è 11.04
<cristian_c> alcev, Tutte le modifiche
<cristian_c> *alecv
<Pino0fPersia> ho un problema, quando attacco più di un hard disk serial ata avviando ubuntu non mi vede gli hard disk e se ne attacco uno solo me lo vede, questo cosa sarebbe un bag di ubuntu?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ho controllato, synaptic non è altro che il gestore dei pacchetti
<alecv> si, ci sono le freccie verdi, le crocette rosse x i file rimossi
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: fino a qui ci sono....
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, se riesci ad aprire il Gestore pacchetti anche da unity, meglio
<Aizram> -.-'borsa
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: già fatto
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, cerca i due pacchetti indicati
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: trovati
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, ora guarda tra le Proprietà
<cristian_c> alecv, quindi?
<Pino0fPersia> io aspetto se poi mi rispondete
<alecv> quindi cosa? Cosa devo cercare? a me sembra tutto normale, ci sono aggiornamenti, installazioni e rimozioni
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: kdebase-runtime - kdebase-runtime-data, ok, sono nelle proprietà
<alecv> non capisco cosa dovrei fare, l'ho sfogliata fino a una settimana fa
<cristian_c> alecv, io non so cosa hai cercato, perché nella cronologia del software center io non ho crocette :|
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, parlo di kturtle e ktouch
<alecv> le crociette rosse quando rimuovi dei pacchetti (ad esempio ieri e ho oggi ho rimosso la stampante e reinstallata)
<cristian_c> alecv, il mio software center è completamente diverso
<Pino0fPersia> ho chiesto siccome quando avvio ubuntu con un solo hard disk sata attaccato mi si vede l'hard disk e se ne attacco due non me li vede piu, è un bag di ubuntu?
<alecv> cristian_c,  ho ubuntu 11.10
<alecv> è diverso in che senso?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ok sono nelle proprietà di kturtle, però questi due programmi, visto che li ho disinstallati ora non sono più evidenziati
<cristian_c> alecv, posta uno screenshot così chiariamo questa cosa
<cristian_c> !image | alecv
<ubot-it> alecv: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Pino0fPersia> una risposta pure a me la potreste dare?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, non importa, guarda nella scheda Dipendenze
<cristian_c> !helpdesk | Pino0fPersia
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ok cosa cerco'
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'helpdesk'
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, esce una lista
<Pino0fPersia> e vabe mo lo faccio cristian_c
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: sì, tanti dipende e un consiglia alla fine
<Pino0fPersia> !helpdesk
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'helpdesk'
<cristian_c> lol
<alecv> http://imagebin.org/185316
<Pino0fPersia> !helpdesk |
<Pino0fPersia> !helpdesk  |
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'helpdesk'
<Pino0fPersia> ma non succede niente cristian_c
<cristian_c> alecv, sì, è diverso, io sono su maverick :D
<alecv> cmq mi sembra tutto regolare
<alecv> mi indica cosa ho aggiornato, cosa ho installato e cosa ho rimosso
<cristian_c> alecv, aspetta che guardo
<alecv> non vedo cose strane, dalla mia ignoranza :D
<Pino0fPersia> cristian_c,  se io faccio !helpdesk  |   non  mi esce niente
<alecv> !abuso
<ubot-it> Ad ogni abuso del bot o ad indicazioni eluse seguirà un ban
<cristian_c> e infatti non esiste :D
<Pino0fPersia> ma che fai mi prendi in giro cristian_c ?
<Pino0fPersia> io son qui a domandare una cosa seria e te mi sfotti?
<alecv> Pino0fPersia,  nessuno ti prende in giro
<Pino0fPersia> no nessuno solamente cristian_c
<_Best_> a domaniii!
<alecv> anche io aspetto una risposta, ma non lo tartasso, attendo pazientemente
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, nella lista che visualizzi tutti i pacchetti contrassegnati con 'Dipende' sono le dipendenze del pacchetto
<Pino0fPersia> e da quanto è che aspetti alecv
<alecv> uhasua da stamane :D ho messo pure un mess sul forum, prima o poi qualcuno risponderà
<Pino0fPersia> e ti sembra giusto che fai una domanda qui e da stamattina non ti rispondono? potrebbero almeno dirti guarda noi non lo sappiamo invece di non rispondere proprio
<alecv> cmq Pino0fPersia  a me succedeva cosi con xubuntu, se apri gparted ti vede i dischi fissi?
<Pino0fPersia> allora alecv  io non lo so come si apre gparted appunto sto aspettando un aiuto cosi almeno faccio delle verifiche
<Pino0fPersia> s emi dici come devo aprire sto aìgparted
<alecv> ce l'hai installato?
<Pino0fPersia> non lo so
<cristian_c> Pé!pazienza | Pino0fPersia
<cristian_c> !pazienza | Pino0fPersia
<ubot-it> Pino0fPersia: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Pino0fPersia> sicuramente ci sara installato su ubuntu standard penso
<alecv> Pino0fPersia,  apri il terminale  e scrivi sudo apt-get install gparted
<alecv> no è da installare Pino0fPersia
<Pino0fPersia> cristian_c,  la gente pure se volontaria potrebbe almeno dire qualcosa invece di non rispondere altrimenti è inutile che facciano i volontari
<alecv> te lo installa o ti dice che è già installato?
<Pino0fPersia> ok faccio quello che dici alv
<Pino0fPersia> intanto tiringrazio
<alecv> Pino0fPersia,  mi segui? Se no chiudo il pc e vado a cicoria :D
<Pino0fPersia> e mo lo faccio
<Pino0fPersia> si certo ti seguo momento ch elo faccio
<alecv> che la stampante non funziona e nn posso stampare le polizze che cribius
<alecv> un'assicuratore senza stampante e un'assicuratore morto
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: eccomi scusa, cosa devo fare con queste dipendenze?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, sono quelle che si sono portate dietro i due pacchetti
<Pino0fPersia> alecv,  va che qui mi dice che Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto gparted è già alla versione più recente.
<Pino0fPersia> era gia installato
<Drizamanuber> quindi vado in u s c, e le elimino?
<alecv> allora apri gparted
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, io avevo pensato ad un autoremove
<Pino0fPersia> si ma se mi dici come devo fare per eprirlo lo apro
<pas-7> ciao a tutti come è il canale per chattare ... di cose che riguardano ubuntu .. l'altra chat?
<Pino0fPersia> per aprirlo
<alecv> digita gparted da terminale
<cristian_c> !chat | pas-7
<ubot-it> pas-7: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Pino0fPersia> a ok
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ok, devo farlo con purge?
<pas-7> grazie
<Pino0fPersia> gparted
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber
<Pino0fPersia> a no az nel terminale
<Pino0fPersia> scusa
<cristian_c> aspetta
<alecv> Pino0fPersia,  digitalo dal terminale non in chat :D
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ok oo
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, se le librerie di kde vengono utilizzate soltanto da quei due pacchetti, rimuovendo i due pacchetti le libreire di kde diventano inutili
<cristian_c> *librerie
<Pino0fPersia> alecv,  qui mi dice sta cosa Inhibit all polling failed: Only uid 0 is authorized to inhibit the daemon
<alecv> cristian_c,  tu nn hai idee x me? Rimuovo l'aggiornamenti della stampante?
<alecv> Pino0fPersia,  aspetta due minuti che sto installando gparted
<Pino0fPersia> o devo fare sudo gparted
<alecv> se no non ricordo
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: e come faccio a sapere se sono usate solo da quei due pacchetti?
<Pino0fPersia> sisi ok
<alecv> Pino0fPersia,  che versione hai di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> alecv, gli aggiornamenti sono di oggi
<Pino0fPersia> mel'ha aperto dovevo fare sudo gparted
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, hai mai installato altre applicazioni di kde o che utilizzano le qt?
<Pino0fPersia> sto usando ancora la lucid 10.04
<Pino0fPersia> comunque mo è aperto gparted
<alecv> cristian_c, l'aggiornamenti delle impostazione di stampa sono di venerdi
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: non so
<cristian_c> alecv, seleziona venerdì dalla cronologia
<alecv> ok Pino0fPersia  un secondo
<alecv> che lo sto aprendo anche io
<Pino0fPersia> sisi certo anche due alecv
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, controlla nei menù
<cristian_c> se qualcosa inizia con q o con k
<alecv> Pino0fPersia, ora i hd sono installati sul pc?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: niente
<pas-7> scusate ... se disturbo
<Pino0fPersia> alecv,  intendi se li vedo montati?
<alecv> no se li hai messi su fisicamente nel pc
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, prova, anche se non mi sono mai fidato
<alecv> sono collegati alla mainboard giusto?
<Pino0fPersia> si adesso ci sono perche ho tenuto staccato un hard disk poi una volta aperto ubuntu ho attaccato il cavo sata ed è cmparso
<Pino0fPersia> comparso
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: in quale menu? quello di synaptic o quello di ubuntu?
<Pino0fPersia> ma si ma ho dovuto avviare ubuntu con un disco solo poi ho attaccato l'altro dopo aggiato
<alecv> allora se gparte d li vede e nautilus no, li devi montare manualmente
<alecv> cristian_c,  http://imagebin.org/185319
<Pino0fPersia> alecv,  sima chiaramente se vado a vedere adesso nautilus ci sara montato dopo che l'ho attaccato dopo avviato ubuntu ma non si capisce perche avviandolo con tutti e due i dischi non mi veda niente
<alecv> ok Pino0fPersia  come ho fatto io ho installato ubuntu con un solo hd, poi ho aggiunto il secondo, in xubuntu non me li montava in automatico, quindi ho dovuto configurare un paio di file e montarli
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, quello di ubuntu
<Pino0fPersia> comunqu enon lo so se nautilus li veda come faccio a saperlo
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: nel menu di synaptic, ci sono alcuni programmdi kde che usano quelle dipendezae
<cristian_c> quali sono?
<alecv> allora su gparted in alto a dx c'è sda con un menu a tendina
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: in ubuntu non c'è niente con q e neanche con k
<Pino0fPersia> sisi certo alecv  se mi dici te quali file devo configurare
<alecv> se lo apri trovi anche gli altri had (sdb  sdc sd etc etc
<Pino0fPersia> sisi la tendina l'ho vista e ci sono tuti i dischi
<alecv> perfetto
<Pino0fPersia> sisi ci sono
<alecv> se apri nautilis e non li vedi, li devi montare modificando l'fstab
<cristian_c> alecv, sono installazioni?
<Pino0fPersia> nautilus come si fa ad aprire
<alecv> se aspetti un minuto ti posto la guida
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, e la senti di provare con un autoremove?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: in synaptic sono : i due che ti avevo detto prima runtime e poi tanti altri, alcuni usano le dipendeze di kturtle
<Pino0fPersia> sisi aspetto
<cristian_c> *te
<alecv> affianco ad applicazioni in alto a sx
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: si, facciamo questo autoremove
<Pino0fPersia> a intendi risosrse?
<Pino0fPersia> sisi ci sono tutti pure in risorse
<alecv> sistem-confing-printer si sono aggiornati venerdi
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, hai disinstallato prima kturtle e ktouch?
<alecv> e da venerdi non stampo, credo che sia quella la causa, cristian_c  poi che ne so, mi hai detto tu di guardare la cronoloigia :D
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: sì
<Pino0fPersia> scusa alecv  nautilus sarebbe risorse?
<Pino0fPersia> sarebbe risorse del computer?
<alecv> nautilus è il programma che ti fa vedere le risorse
<alecv> si
<cristian_c> alecv, quindi i tre pacchetti interessati sono aggiornamenti?
<Pino0fPersia> affianco ad aplicazioni dico
<alecv> è il nome del file manager
<alecv> si Pino0fPersia
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, allora sudo apt-get autoremove
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Pino0fPersia> sisi vabe ma li i dischi ci sono tutti pero' ci sono perche ti ripeto  ho fatto partire ubuntu con un hard disk solo poi dopo ho attaccato l'altro , se avviavo il pc con tutti e due i dischi mi vedeva solo sistem
<alecv> si sono aggiornamenti cristian_c  e sono il pannello che sta in sistema/stampa
<cristian_c> alecv, ok, ma prima non c'era
<alecv> ok pino e ora ti posto  la guida per montare automaticamente le partizioni
<alecv> cristian_c,  si che c'erano
<Pino0fPersia> scusa no volevo dire se facevo partire il pc con tutti i dischi attaccati si vedeva solo computer senzahard disk
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/747204/
<Pino0fPersia> sisi ok posta che mi guardo la guida
<alecv> Pino0fPersia, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni
<alecv> ci sono le guide sia x ext3 ntfs e fat 32
<Pino0fPersia> ok grazie allora leggo sta guida
<Pino0fPersia> pero' a me mi sembra piu un bag di compatibilita che qualcosaltro
<alecv> se hai problemi dimmelo ti aiuterò (se non prendo a cazzotti la lexmark come la sua defunta hp)
<Pino0fPersia> ma io non dovrei mica avere un ext4?
<Pino0fPersia> il file sistem di lucid non è ext4?
<alecv> Pino0fPersia,  è successo pure a me con xubuntu, credo xchè al momento dell'installazione nn c'erano tutti gli hd presenti
<alecv> Pino0fPersia, il secondo hd come è partizionato?
<Pino0fPersia> a vuoi dire che sia perche quando ho installato  non li avevo attaccati tutti? magari sara cosi
<alecv> è un hd di win? Del mac? della wii?
<alecv> Pino0fPersia,  immagino che sia cosi, io ho fatto lo stesso che hai fatto tu con xubuntu e mi ha dato lo stesso problema
<Pino0fPersia> allora è il primo con su ubuntu che ha su due partizioni , una per ubuntu e l'altra in ntfs magari il casino sara li
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, potremmo provare con il rimuovere kde
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: proviamo
<alecv> cmq io ho risolto con quella guida, ho scelto la partizione del hd da montare e ho seguito passo passo
<Pino0fPersia> comunqu eocn la guida sto casino si puo' sistemare alecv ?
<alecv> io l'ho sistemato con la guida :D
<Pino0fPersia> sisi ok allora cerco di farlo anche io
<alecv> poi io so un pivello di ubuntu
<Pino0fPersia> vabe grazi eper la guida casomai se ho deiproblemi a capire ti chiedo
<Pino0fPersia> sisi ma pure io son pivello
<cristian_c> alecv, potresti controllare il log di cups
<alecv> allora Pino0fPersia  se ce l'ho fatta io ce la puoi fare anche tu :D
<alecv> cristian_c,  i tre file che mi ha aggiornato sono impostazioni di sistema/stampa
<Pino0fPersia> sisi ok magari cela faccio pero' nel caso che non dovessi, ti chiedo se posso
<cristian_c> appunto
<alecv> è l'applicativo dove uno installa e rimuove le stampanti
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=494482.msg3864335
<Pino0fPersia> scusa come prima cosa io con ubuntu 10.04 ho un ext4?
<alecv> il log di cup lo abbiamo sistemato con filo, ma il problema persiste, ora faccio come la vecchia hp, un cazzotto sul coperchio e l'ho aperta in due come una mela granata
<Pino0fPersia> o un ext3
<Pino0fPersia> perche qui me lo chiedono
<alecv> Pino0fPersia,  lo vedi con gparted, non so che file sistem hai scelto durante l'instalazione
<alecv> li ti chiedono il file sistem del disco da montare
<Pino0fPersia> a gia è vero
<cristian_c> alecv, potresti tentare un purge con reinstall :)
<alecv> i dischi che tu non vedi da nautilus, come li hai formattati?
<cristian_c> alecv, dei tre pacchetti
<alecv> reinstall i driver della stampante?
<alecv> ah
<alecv> ok
<cristian_c> alecv, quelli di vederdì
<alecv> quindi sudo apt-get install --purge nome pacchetto?
<cristian_c> *venerdì
<cristian_c> alecv, oppure un reinstall
<cristian_c> non le faccio mai queste cose :D
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ok, quella pagina dice di usare dpkg, con un commento! quale?
<Pino0fPersia> alev adesso guardando gparted vedo una cosa parecchio strana dove ho installato ubuntu mi dice 665 gib non allocato, mentre li dovrebbe vedermi il file sistem della partizione
<Pino0fPersia> qui ci sta qualche casino
<Pino0fPersia> scusami 465 gib
<alecv> reinstall opzione non valida
<Pino0fPersia> sarebbe un dard disk da 500 giga ma me lo vede in quel modo
<Pino0fPersia> reinstall?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, lì spiegano anche il significato di autoremove, che è la stessa cosa che ho scritto prima, quindi mi sembra srano che il comando non abbia fatto niente, forse non ho utilizzato la sintassi giusta
<cristian_c> alecv, qual'è il comando che hai utilizzato?
<alecv> Pino0fPersia,  allora hai un problema con il file sistem di quel hard disk se ti dice  non allocato
<alecv> sudo apt-get reinstall nome pacchetto
<Pino0fPersia> sisi scusa stavo scrivendo nel pvt
<cristian_c> alecv, reinstall è un'opzione come purge
<Pino0fPersia> lo devo fare sudo apt-get reinstall ?
<cristian_c> *sudo apt-het install -f
<cristian_c> ops, scusate
<piterone> ciao a tutti ho un problema colla virtualbox potete aiutarmi?? nn credo sia un bug del programma ma una stupidaggine di permessi,funzionava finche nn ho aggiornato ubuntu 10.4
<jester-> piterone: tipo di vbox installata?
<alecv> non trova il pacchetto cristian_c che te devo di, rinuncio
<cristian_c> alecv, posta su pastebin
<alecv> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<piterone> mi da questo errore,ho cercato in rete ma nulla:( "Failed to load VMMR0.r0 (VERR_SUPLIB_OWNER_NOT_ROOT)."   virtualbox 4.1.6
<cristian_c> jester-, come si utilizza correttamente autoremove?
<jester-> piterone: sudo adduser $USER vboxuser
<jester-> piterone: sudo adduser $USER vboxusers
<jester-> mi pare che serva la s finale
<piterone> sisi
<jester-> cristian_c: sudo apt-get autoremove
<alecv> cristian_c, dice che è già alla sua versione + recente :D
<Drizamanuber> ciao jester-
<alecv> avevo messo una n di meno
<jester-> piterone: termina sessione e rientra
<jester-> aiò Drizamanuber
<piterone> oki
<Drizamanuber> non so come rimuovere delle dipendeze di kde che mi fanno sfarfallare ubuntu 11.04, grazie a cristian_c abbiamo provato con un autoremove, ma nessun risultato, il sito di ubuntu dice di usare dpkg, ma non sono capace
<cristian_c> jester-, ha installato due programmi di kde che gli hanno tirato dietro mezzo kde, ora disinstallati i pacchetti vuole togliere le librerie di kde, che erano le dipendenze dei due pacchetti
<piterone> dooooh:(
<piterone> same error
<jester-> update e autoremove
<jester-> toglie tutta la roba orfana
<piterone> a me dici jes??
<Drizamanuber> jester-: quindi prima faccio "sudo update" e poi "sudo autoremove"?
<cristian_c> !pastebin | alecv
<ubot-it> alecv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> ma non penso centri kakkade residuo per lo sfarfallamento, secondo me è il driver non da repo
<cristian_c> *apt-get
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> Drizamanuber: si preceduto da apt-get
<Drizamanuber> jester-: sto usando ubuntu 11.04 e i driver sono quelli da repo, fino all'altro giorno non mi davano nessun problema, poi da quando ho installato kturtle è cominciato il casino
<alecv> cristian_c,  li ho reinstallati ma la stampante è sempre su "non in grado di comunicare con il sistema", aspetterò martedi il tecnico lexmark che chiama
<piterone> strano ha sempre funzionato bene,nn so forse gli ultimi aggiornamenti di ubuntu hanno cambiato qualcosa...
<cristian_c> alecv, ho notato che oggi hai cancellato dei pacchetti relativi a lexmark
<jester-> Drizamanuber: lo hai levato kturtle prima di dare autoremove? resettato gnome e rinominata .kde?
<alecv> si, ho cancellato la stampante con relativi pacchetti e reinstallato
<alecv> come consigliatomi in canale
<alecv> ma stessa solfa
<Drizamanuber> jester-: no, ho solo rimosso kturtle
<jester-> piterone: funza o no
<alecv> il supporto di lexmark mi ha aperto un ticket e mi fa chiamare da un tecnico specializzato in linux martedi
<piterone> doooh=no:)
<Drizamanuber> jester-: per resettare gnome, credo basti riavviare, p.s. io sono in unity, ma per rinominare .kde, come faccio?
<alecv> sarà qualche aggiornamento di ubuntu di questi due giorni che non gli è stato gradito
<cristian_c> alecv, non pensavo si occupassero anche di linux :D
<alecv> certo, tra l'altro sul sito di cups ci sono tanti driver x lexmark, tranne per la mia :D
<jester-> piterone: dpkg -l | grep virtualbox
<jester->  piterone e groups poi metti entrambi nel pastebin
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, cerca la cartella nascosta nella home con il file manager
<alecv> cristian_c,  sul sito dice che è compatibile con ubuntu fino alla 11.04, fedora, suse, e redhat
<alecv> solo che la ragazza che mi ha risposto alla chiamata chat evidentemente nons apeva nemmeno dove fosse di casa linux
<cristian_c> alecv, quale driver sta utilizzando la lexmark al momento?
<alecv> vado a prendere le sigarette a dopo
<alecv> 1.01
<alecv> l'ultimo
<piterone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/747231/
<jester-> !paste | piterone
<ubot-it> piterone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Drizamanuber> jester-:  sono nella home
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, Ctrl+H
<jester-> piterone: sudo dpkg --purge virtualbox-ose-dkms   virtualbox-ose-guest-dkms
<jester-> piterone: poi reinstalla virtualbox 4.1
<jester-> piterone: incolla qui la risposta a groups
<jester-> senza dpkg -l
<piterone> spiega meglio please
<piterone> scarico l'ultima?? della Vbox??
<jester-> piterone: dai groups nel terminale
<jester-> incolla qui la riga
<piterone> ok
<piterone> pietro-linux root adm dialout cdrom plugdev users lpadmin admin sambashare vboxusers
<jester-> piterone: sudo dpkg --purge virtualbox-ose-dkms   virtualbox-ose-guest-dkms
<piterone> gia fatto rimossa
<jester-> piterone: sudo dpkg --purge virtualbox-4.1
<piterone> cmq nn avevo l'ose istallata,l'avevo presa dal sito della Vbox e non dal software download di ubuntu...fatto male?
<jester-> piterone: reinstalla il 4.1 e dai ok alla licenza, alla compilazione drivers e a eventaule aggiunta user al gruppo
<jester-> piterone: si ma c'era roba ose ancora installata
<piterone> si si infatti strano
<piterone> ho eliminato entrambi ora cmq
<jester-> piterone: prendi il pacchetto 32 o 64 bit a seconda del siustema o aggiungi il repo
<piterone> ??
<piterone> ah okl
<jester-> che se installi il 32 sulla 64 lo prende ma non le dipendenze se non da repo e poi non va
<alecv> eccolo
<alecv> mi fumavo addosso
<alecv> cristian_c, che ti devo dire, pare che lexmark non sia gradita a cups
<alecv> io ho avuto hp (anche se vecchiotta) con douplex fronte retro, ma mi ha dato tanti problemi finche un giorno con un scatto di ira gli ho dato un pugno e l'ho aperta in due pezzi
<cristian_c> alecv, come fai a dire che il problema è cups? Hai scritto mi pare che il log non restituisce più errori
<alecv> che te devo di, io ci capisco zero, riesco a dopo
<Drizamanuber> jester-: eccomi, scusa ma avevo gente, ho fatto ctrl-h, ma qual'è il file manager? dove lo trovo?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: che centra il file manager
<Drizamanuber> jester-:  mi hai detto di cercare la cartella nascosta con il file manager, ma non so qual'è
<jester-> Drizamanuber: il filemanager è nautilus alis cartella home
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ok
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> aggingi pure .kde cpmpiz e .compiz-1
<Drizamanuber> jester-: nella cartella .nautilus non c'è niente
<cristian_c> lol, nautilus è il file manager
<Drizamanuber> jester-: adesso faccio quello che dice il bot
<polis_> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> rinomina tutte le directory indicate dal bot e da jester
<cristian_c> in pratica una copia di backup
<polis_> se da ubuntu tweak faccio pulisci cache che ci sono una marea di file,e pulisci pacchetti faccio qualcosa che non va? cioe danenggio il sistema
<polis_> ?
<polis_> jester-:
<polis_> nessuno ce
<cristian_c> !nessuno | polis_
<cristian_c> !bot
<alecv> cristian_c,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/747112/ log di accesso , http://paste.ubuntu.com/747114/ log di errore,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/747118/ configurazione di cups
<Drizamanuber> jester-: li ho trovati tutti , tranne compiz-l fa niente=
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, compiz1
<jester-> Drizamanuber: .compiz-1
<cristian_c> non compiz-l
<cristian_c> alecv, non sapevo ce ne fossero tre diversi
<Drizamanuber> sì, scusa jester- non c'è neanche quello
<polis_> grz cristian_c
<jester-> se non c'è ok
<alecv> ci sono i log di accesso, i log di errore e poi il file di configurazione di cups
<jester-> Drizamanuber: e dai pure un unity --reset
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, rinominato tutto, esci dalla sessione e rifai il login
<cristian_c> prima il comando suggerito da jester
<Drizamanuber> jester-: quando faccio unity --reset?
<cristian_c> ora
<jester-> prima di uscire
<Drizamanuber> ok
<jester-> now
<Drizamanuber> sudo unity --reset è corretto?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: se sei in unity si
<cristian_c> prima rinomini le directory, poi dai il comandio poi fai il logout, poi il login
<cristian_c> *comando
<full80> ciao
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ecco il risultato di unity reset
<Drizamanuber> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/747267/
<jester-> Drizamanuber: unity --reset s
<jester-> senza s
<Drizamanuber> jester-: è quello che ho fatto
<cristian_c> alecv, riptimi esattamente il problema
<cristian_c> *ripetimi
<cristian_c> polis_, credo che ubuntu tweak non sia neanche presente nei repo ufficiali
<Drizamanuber> jester-: a scanso di equivoci, qui ho messo anche la riga del comando http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/747273/
<alecv> la stampante non comunica con ubuntu
<jester-> Drizamanuber: senza sudo
<alecv> quindi dopo due minuti che è in attesa mi va in errore
<Drizamanuber> ok
<polis_> cristian_c:  lo instalato da web
<cristian_c> alecv, cioè la stampante è presente nel pannello di stampa
<polis_> nel sito stesso
<cristian_c> !chat | polis_
<ubot-it> polis_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<polis_> ok
<cristian_c> alecv, metti in stampa un documento (che appare nella coda di stampa) ma questo non arriva alla stampante, giusto?
<piterone> tutto a pposto grazieeeeee
<cristian_c> alecv, la stampante è pronta e sopratutto è predefinita nel pannello di stampa?
<alecv> si è abilitata ed è la predefinita
<alecv> mando uan stampa qualsiasi la stampante da attesa passa in ellaborazione, ma dopo due minuti mi dice "la stampante non comunica con il sistema"
<alecv> e rimane in coda
<alecv> cristian_c,  che tu sappias un file sistem danneggiato  (tipo nfts) è possibile ripristinarlo senza perdere i dati messi su?
<cristian_c> alecv, non riesci ad aprirlo?
<alecv> no da gparted dice che non è allocato, da ubuntu lo apro
<cristian_c> alecv, provato a cambiare il cavo usb?
<alecv> l'intero hd è grigio
<cristian_c> alecv, su gparted
<cristian_c> prova con sudo fdisk -l
<alecv> cristian_c, il cavo usb della stampante no visto che scannerizza, non ho pensato che possa essere quello il problema
<alecv> con fdisk vedo le partizioni interne (sda1 sda 2 sda 3
<cristian_c> alecv, e da file manager?
<alecv> la mia era una curiosità, sto sistemando un portatile di un amico ma nn ho modo di pastare il contenuto del terminale
<cristian_c> beh, con una live
<alecv> da nautilus si  vedo pure i file
<cristian_c> alecv, backup e poi vai di fsck
<jester-> alecv: fagli fare un ntfsfix
<cristian_c> smontando prima la partizione se montata
<cristian_c> ah, è vero, non è un ext
<alecv> ok
<alecv> ci proverò
<jester-> a partizione smontata
<alecv> ok jester-  :D
<alecv> una domanda leggermente off topic ma sata I sata II e sata III hanno gli stessi attacchi?
<cristian_c> alecv, E [23/Nov/2011:09:14:08 +0100] [Job 11] Job stopped due to filter errors; please consult the error_log file for details.
<alecv> error log l'ho pastato
<cristian_c> alecv, ma io stavo consultando proprio quello
<alecv> e dove lo ha generato sto log?
<alecv> O.o
<cristian_c> il messaggio è relativo a quel log
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/747114/
<cristian_c> alecv, il log che guardo io di solito è fatto in modo diverso
<cristian_c> parlo del log di stampa
<alecv> io ho aperto var/log/cups/error_log
<alecv> e quelloc he ti ho postato è quello che ho in Gedit (ho controllato ora)
<alecv> se poi salva un secondo log io non ho idea
<alecv> può essere che gli da fastiodio la stampante pdf?
<Drizamanuber> jester-: è un bel po' che ho lanciato il comando reset, ma non finisce più, è inchiodato
<cristian_c> alecv, mica l'hai selezionata?
<alecv> in che senso?
<cristian_c> alecv, tutti hanno come opzione Stampante pdf, ma se non viene selezionata, non occorre mica preoccuparsi :d
<cristian_c> alecv, il page_log è vuoto?
<alecv> si
<cristian_c> alecv, sto controllando
<ptux> salve a tutti devo ripristinare grub (installando un altro sistema, inavvertitamente, l'ho sovrascritto).
<cristian_c> alecv, ho capito
<cristian_c> :9
<cristian_c> *:)
<alecv> capito cosa?
<jester-> !grub | ptux
<ubot-it> ptux: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<alecv> come devo spaccare la stampante :D
<ptux> jester-, sì grazie!
<cristian_c> alecv, quando fai una stampa, c0è un pulsante che se lo premi esce fuori il log della diagnostica
<ptux> La domanda era in realtà un po' diversa: siccome ho installato un altro sistema linux il suo grub (che non vede ubuntu) funziona e mi fa accedere.
<cristian_c> alecv, guarda: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,270127.0.html
<ptux> quindi sono cmq su linux, ma non live ubuntu.
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, riesci a pastare?
<ptux> mi chiedevo: le procedure per ripristinare grub sono le stesse anche se il sistema che sto usando ora non è una ubuntu?
<ptux> suppongo di sì, ma tanto per star tranquilli...
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/747322/
<jester-> ptux: basta che supporti grub2
<ptux> spiegami meglio.
<ptux> al momento non è installato grub2
<jester-> ptux: se il sistema linux ha grub2
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, sta ancora facendo?
<jester-> ptux: installalo
<ptux> ok. capito.
<Drizamanuber> sì
<ptux> grazie della dritta, jester-
<Drizamanuber> ormai è passata mezz'ora
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, lascialo fare perché misembra che nonsta ripetendo le stesse cose in loop
<cristian_c> è peggio che una ricompilazione del kernel XD
<cristian_c> *mi sembra
<Drizamanuber> capito, ma io tra 10 min devo spegnere il pc
<cristian_c> già
<Drizamanuber> cosa succede?
<cristian_c> infatti non mi sembra naturale come cosa
<cristian_c> ?
<Drizamanuber> se spengo il pc cosa succede?
<Drizamanuber> non dovrò mica reinstallare tutto ubuntu?
<cristian_c> che si blocca l'operazione
<cristian_c> esito inprevedibile
<jester-> Drizamanuber: schiscia il reset
<cristian_c> lol
<Drizamanuber> capito, mi preparo a una reinstallazione di ubuntu e la prossima volta, prima di installare un programma di kde mi do una martellata sui co........
<cristian_c> schiaccia reset, e riavvia per vedere
<Drizamanuber_> cristian_c: eccomi, sfarfalla ancora
<Drizamanuber_> cristian_c: che nervoso andava benissimo, adesso invece si è sputtanato, per colpa di quei programmi della malora!!!
<Drizamanuber_> anche stellarium adesso nnon si vede più bene
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber_, il problema è più grave del previsto
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber_, glxinfo
<cristian_c> è un comando
<Drizamanuber_> cristian_c: un attimo, devo installare mesa ulitlis
<Drizamanuber_> cristian_c: ecco glxinfo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/747333/
<jester-> Drizamanuber_: prova a togliere i driver ati e a cancellare xorg.conf
<jester-> se hai fatto i deb è facile
<cristian_c> a me sembra un problema del compositore
<jester-> se ha cancellato .config e .compiz dovrebbe aver sistemato
<Drizamanuber_> dove trovo xconf.org?
<cristian_c> lo pensavo anch'io
<cristian_c> /etc/X11
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> potresti riconfigurare il server X
<cettina> mirc
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber_, potresti provare
<alo21_> meglio di driver proprietario o pen-source?
<alo21_> il/
<paolopizzi> ciao a tutti, qualcuno può darmi una mano con una riga di comando su ubuntu 10.11?
<paolopizzi> ma non c'è nessuno?
<solea> paolopizzi: uso un altro sistema operativo, cmq chiedi :)
<alo21_> paolopizzi: ciao... vediamo se posso aiutarti
<paolopizzi> ola ciao
<paolopizzi> ho instalato vmware col comando sudo sh nomefile, ora come lo disintallo?
<alo21_> paolopizzi: dimmi il comando per intero..
<paolopizzi> un attimo
<paolopizzi> eccolo:    sudo sh VMware-Workstation-Full-7.1.0-261024.i386
<alo21_> paolopizzi: vmware-uninstall
<alo21_> paolopizzi: funziona?
<paolopizzi> così senza altro?
<paolopizzi> si funziona
<Marcofe> ragazzi
<Marcofe> ciao
<Marcofe> scusate
<alo21_> Marcofe: ciao
<Marcofe> ho un i7
<FloodBotIt1> Marcofe: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Marcofe> e vorrei scaricare la versione a 64 bit di ubuntu...posso installarla?
<ugone> si
<Marcofe> anzi vi chiedo inoltre, me la consigliate?
<alo21_> Marcofe: se la scheda è a 64bit certo
<Marcofe> ho un processore i7
<alo21_> Marcofe: quanta ram hai?
<Marcofe> 4 gb
<alo21_> Marcofe: scheda madre a 32 o 64 bit?
<alo21_> paolopizzi: prego
<Marcofe> è un portatile
<paolopizzi> alo21: ho provatoma...
<paolopizzi> alo21: ecco il msg The vmware-uninstall* scripts have been deprecated.  Instead, please use the vmware-installer.
<paolopizzi> alo21: peccato non posso aggiornare il player
<alo21_> paolopizzi: nomefile.run --uninstall
<paolopizzi> alo21: provo
<alo21_> Marcofe: io sto usando Ubuntu a 64bit e ti dico che non mi da problemi
<Marcofe> alo21_ mai avuto qualche problema ?!!?niente di niente?!?!
<alo21_> Marcofe: i programmi a 64 bit a differenza di windows in ubuntu li trovi
<xanscale> ciao, sapete se le gnome shell extention sono state aggiornate per farle funzionare con gnome 3.2?
<paolopizzi> alo21: ho provato vmware.run --uninstall     dice: vmware.run comando non trovato
<alo21_> Marcofe: e se non li trovi a 64 alcuni possono essere eseguiti a 32
<Marcofe> ok ok alo21_  mi hai convinto :)
<alo21_> tizbac: a volte basta cancellare il file .sh e il programma si disinstalla da solo
<alo21_> Marcofe: è sempre una mia opinone personale
<paolopizzi> alo21: può funzionare anche da me?
<alo21_> paolopizzi: a volte basta cancellare il file .sh e il programma si disinstalla da solo... vedi il file readme se lo dice per caso
<Marcofe> alo21_  guarda tu mi dici così... un altro ragazzo dice lo stesso, quindi mi fido :)
<alo21_> tizbac: ho sbagliato scusa
<Marcofe> installo la 11.10 a 64 bit
<paolopizzi> alo21: vado a vedere
<paolopizzi> alo21: scusa ma dove lo cerco il file .sh?
<alo21_> Marcofe: inoltre la 64 bit dalla prossima versione sarà l'architettura prediletta, quindi...
<alo21_> paolopizzi: tu dove lo hai scaricato?
<paolopizzi> alo21: l'ho scaricato in una cartella e dali, col terminale l'ho installato (non so in quale cartella sia stato installato)
<Marcofe> alo21_  ;)
<Marcofe> alo21_  mi hai convinto :)
<alo21_> paolopizzi: fai la ricerca
<alo21_> Marcofe: spero che ti troverai bene... sei nuovo di Ubuntu?
<Marcofe> alo21_  bhe...lo uso da 6 anni :D
<Marcofe> la mia prima versione è stata la 5.04
<Marcofe> bei tempi :)
<alo21_> Marcofe: per caso sei parte attiva della comunità?
<paolopizzi> alo21: col comando whereis mi dice:. /home/paolo/WindowsApp/VMwareUbuntu/VMware-Workstation-Full-7.1.0-261024.i386
<paolopizzi> alo21: col comando whereis mi dice:
<Marcofe> alo21_ vorrei, ma non ho il tempo materiale per far ciò :(
<alo21_> Marcofe: mi spiace molto...
<Marcofe> alo21_  tu da quanto usi ubuntu?
<alo21_> dalla 8.10.. quindi da 3 anni se non sbaglio
<Marcofe> alo21_  scommeto che la shell è il tuo ambiento preferito :)
<alo21_> paolopizzi: dirigiti li e vedi
<pabloice> qualcuno può dirmi perchè non reisco a partizionare il mio hard disk?
<alo21_> Marcofe: unity
<alo21_> pabloice: dimmi
<pabloice> grazie
<Marcofe> alo21_  a proposito ...posso installare gnome 2, vero? perchè unity non mi piace! :)
<alo21_> Marcofe: ne vale proprio la pena far parte della comunità.... ti impatisce anche lezioni di vita
<pabloice> alo21_ : ciao non riesco a creare 1 partizione dove installare ubuntu
<alo21_> Marcofe: da software centre... c'è sempre la possibilità
<alo21_> pabloice: la partizione che vuoi creare adesso è installato ubuntu?
<alo21_> Marcofe: ma la 2 o la 3?
<Marcofe> alo21_ parole sante le tue ... però sai il problema sono le giornate che sono di 24 ore... 8/9 bisogna dormire ... poi bisogna studiare/lavorare ...lo sport fondamentale per stare bene... e le passioni ...
<Marcofe> la 2
<Marcofe> diciamo la versione prima di unity
<alo21_> paolopizzi: dimmi quando lo hai trovato
<Marcofe> non mi entusiamsa molto unity
<pabloice> alo_21 adesso ti parlo da vista che `d già installato
<alo21_> adesso c'è gnome 3
<alo21_> pabloice: il disco che vuoi partizionare è quello che usi ubuntu o no?
<pabloice> alo21_ no celo devo installare ubuntu ancora
<Marcofe> alo21_  ceno a dp...
<alo21_> pabloice: durante la fase d'installazione ti chiede di partizionare
<alo21_> Marcofe: ok intanto ti creco su gnome
<pabloice> alo21_ se o faccio mentre installo ubuntu mi dice che non è possibile partizionare
<alo21_> pabloice: oppure lo puoi fare da gparted
<alo21_> pabloice: live cd... apri gparted
<pabloice> alo21_ da gparted è uguale non posso partizionare posso solo formattare
<alo21_> pabloice: neanche se "smonti" la partizione?
<pabloice> alo21_ non posso proprio fare operazioni per ubuntu è tutta memoria non allocata
<alo21_> pabloice: allora tu hai un pc con sopra windows e ci vuoi mettere affianco ubuntu giusto?
<pabloice> alo21_ giustissimo :)
<alo21_> pabloice: bene windows 7/vista/xp?
<pabloice> alo21_ vista 32 bit
<alo21_> pabloice: http://guiodic.wordpress.com/2008/09/01/guida-per-principianti-a-gnulinux-montare-hard-disk-e-pennette-flash/
<pabloice> alo21_: che dovrei farci con questo
<pabloice> ??
<kimal73> come si chiude un programma dal terminale?
<kimal73> (programma bloccato)
<kimal73> killall blender...grazie lostesso
<pabloice> alo21_: non credo mi possa aiutare
<paolopizzi> alo21: scusa ero impegnato, non entro nella dir, com'è il comando per nautilus con i diritti di admin?
<bodhibob> !sudo
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<alo21_> paolopizzi: per poterlo smontare
<alo21_> paolopizzi: scusa ho sbagliato... sei riuscito a disinstallare?
<Drizamanuber> Ciao a tutti, non riesco a far funzionare il comando sh
<Drizamanuber> su ubuntu 11.04
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, poi hai risolto?
<Drizamanuber> ho reinstallato
<cristian_c> tutto il sistema?
<Drizamanuber> adesso è tutto a posto
<cristian_c> ?
<Drizamanuber> sì, tanto ormai sono pratico
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, io ti avevo consigliato di riconfigurare il server X
<Drizamanuber> lo so che non è la soluzione ottimale, ma almeno non ci penso più
<Drizamanuber> avevo anceh cancellato xorg, ma il problema non si è risolto
<cristian_c> beh, se dovessimo fare tutti così ogni volta...
<cristian_c> lol
<Marcofe> ragazzi ciao
<Marcofe> vi posso fare una domanda?
<Drizamanuber> posso farmi inviare i pc e glielo faccio io
<Drizamanuber> ehehehehe
<cristian_c> basta dare un comando per riconfigurarlo
<cristian_c> *bastava
<Drizamanuber> quale?
<cristian_c> è scritto sul wiki
<Marcofe> mi viene segnalato a volte un mex del tipo " ... was part of the orfano inode list"
<Marcofe> cos'è?
<Drizamanuber> ah!!!!
<cristian_c> una volta era dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cristian_c> ora è leggermente cambiato, ma sempre un comando è, e sul wiki è stato comunque aggiornato
<Drizamanuber> ora sono alle prese con l'installazione di googleearth 6.1, ma non mi funziona il comando sh, come faccio ad abiiliarlo?
<rorro007> ciao a tutti, come cambio il tema finestra accesso ubuntu 10.04
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, comunque quando reinstalli ti consiglio di creare una partizione home separata così non devi effettuare il backup dei tuoi dati
<cristian_c> !installare | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installare'
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: già fatto, altrimenti mica reinstallavo così facilmente
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, uhm, allora per l'sh devi dare i permessi di esecuzione
<rorro007> sono andato in sistema amministrazione schermata d'accesso ma non mi da la possibilita di aggiungerne altra dove sbaglio??
<cristian_c> clic destro sul file e vai alla scheda Permessi
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: faccio clic destro, ma non trovo la scheda permessi
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, sei su unity?
<Drizamanuber> sì
<Drizamanuber> a me piace anche se preferisco gnome3, che ho installato su ubuntu 11.10 in un'altra partizione, ma è ancora un po' instabile
<cristian_c> è gnome-shell?
<Drizamanuber> penso di sì
<cristian_c> !veggenti | Marcofe
<ubot-it> Marcofe: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Drizamanuber> avevo già provato a installarlo su 11.04, ma mi faceva casino
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, quale file manager stai utilizzando?
<Marcofe> cristian_c si vede che non ti è mai capitato un errore del genere ... ritieniti fortunato ...
<Marcofe> molto fortunato ...
<Drizamanuber> nautilus, sempre detto che sia la risposta giusta
<cristian_c> rorro007, schermata di accesso è un tool ormai molto limitato :(
<cristian_c> Marcofe, veramente è la prima volta che sento parlare di questo errore :)
<Marcofe> appunto cristian_c non ti è mai capitato ne a te ne a nessuno :)
<Marcofe> fsck conosci?...sicuramente si...
<rorro007> cristian_c, ok grazie pensavo che potevo cambiarla come volevo
<cristian_c> Marcofe, sì
<cristian_c> Marcofe, dove appare quest'errore e quando?
<Marcofe> durante la fase di boot
<cristian_c> rorro997, in ubuntu forse c'è il modo
<Marcofe> quando casualmente  (maledetta rete elettrica) se ne va la luce o si spegne il pc
<rorro007> cristian_c, e come
<cristian_c> rorro007, non so però se si può fare editando la configurazione di plymouth
<cristian_c> !plymouth | rorro007
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'plymouth'
<cristian_c> Marcofe, ma questo errore appare anche ai riavvii successivi?
<Marcofe> non sempre
<Marcofe> cristian_c  guarda per ora il mio pc ha deciso di darmi una marea di problemi -_-
<cristian_c> commmento al video di youtube ---> Ecco un﻿ valido motivo per l'invenzione del gas nervino
<cristian_c> ops scusate, sbagliato canale XD
<cristian_c> rorro007, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Plymouth
<cristian_c> non si dovrebbero fare otto cose contemporaneamente XD
<cristian_c> Marcofe, hai fatto un controllo alle partizioni del disco?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: mi aiuti con l'abilitazione di sh
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, quali schede hai nel menù Proprietà del file?
<Marcofe> cristian_c ogni sacrosanto giorno fa il controllo della partizione in automatico...è snervante ti giuro -_- ... sai che ti dico... formattazione a basso livello e vaf...lo
<Marcofe> uff
<Marcofe> cristian_c scusami per il modo
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: sono nelle proprietà del file deb da installare, ma non trovo le schede
<cristian_c> deb?
<cristian_c> pensavo fosse un sh
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: google-earth-stable_current_amd64.deb
<Drizamanuber> posso scrivere qui il link da cui l'ho scaricato?
<cristian_c> da dove?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: http://www.danirevi.it/guida-installare-google-earth-5-su-linux.html
<cristian_c> Marcofe, hai provato da cd live con gparted?
<cristian_c> o palympsest
<Marcofe> anzi se vuoi ti passo un link sugli errori che ho spessisimo..
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, sei andato sul sito ufficiale di google?
<Marcofe> http://pastebin.com/anYTVjbS
<Marcofe> cristian_c http://pastebin.com/anYTVjbS
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: nella pagine che ho postato, c'è un pulsante "qui" che ti rimanda al sito ufficiale di google, da lì ho preso il file deb
<cristian_c> è sempre bene scaricare dai siti ufficiali dei programmi
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: hai ragione infatti è da li che ho scaricato il file
<cristian_c> Marcofe, prova con gparted da cd live
<cristian_c> se la partizione è quella di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, allora doppio clic sul deb
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: come pacchetto ho scelto quello 64bit.deb (per ubuntu)
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, uname -a
<cristian_c> cosa ti restituisce?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: Linux Drizamanuber 2.6.38-12-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 28 14:27:32 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: facendo doppio click, non succede niente
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ok, quindi utilizza dpkg da terminale
<cristian_c> !binari
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'binari'
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/PacchettiDebian
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: uname -a è un comado da dare direttamete dalla directory in cui ho scaricato il file?
<cristian_c> no, serviva a capire quale versione (oltre al kernel) del sistema stai utilizzando
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: adesso puoi dirmi il comando completo "dpkg..."
<paolopizzi> alo21:ci sei??????????? :-)
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: se clicco due volte sul file, non succede niente
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, hai letto la guida sul wiki?
<cristian_c> paolopizzi, è uscito
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: adesso ci provo
<cristian_c> installare i deb da terminale
<cristian_c> così se ci sono errori te li fa vedere
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ok, lo sto installando, grazie, però sono sempre fermo con sh, come faccio ad abilitarlo?
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: perfetto, adesso funziona
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, non capisco questa storia dell'sh :|
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: non fa niente, per ora non mi serve, se si ripresenterà il problema, ci penserò, anche se adesso credo che userò più spesso dpkg
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: conosci ubuntu 11.04 plus 7 fai da te dell'istituto majorana?
<cristian_c> !chat | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: scusa, ora vado in chat
<Marcofe> ragazzi vado a dormire .... cristian_c  grazie di tutto notte :)
<cristian_c> qualche domanda flash
<cristian_c> 1) Mi interessa conoscere il server audio in uso sul sistema (un esempio di server audio è pulseaudio). Quindi vorrei ottenere quest'informazione tramite un comando nel terminale. Qual'è il comando giusto?
<cristian_c> 2) Ho una tastiera multimediale. Ho installato il programma keytouch che mi riconosce i tasti ma nella configurazione usa codici numerici diversi da quelli utilizzati di default dal sistema per i tasti
<cristian_c> dovrei trovare il modo di disattivare lo strumento di gestione codici dei tasti in modo da far utilizzare soltanto quello di keytouch. Mi è stato detto che è udev a gestire questa roba in ubuntu. Mi è stato suggerito di andare a controllare i file di configurazione di keytouch.
<cristian_c> Ho trovato il file keytouch in /etc/init.d il cui contenuto è il seguente:
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/747663/
<cristian_c> però non vi è alcuna traccia di udev
<cristian_c> L'altro file che ho controllato si chiama 55keytouchd_launch (che si trova in /etc/X11/Xsession.d) il cui contenuto è il seguente:
<cristian_c> http://paste.ubuntu.com/747665/
<cristian_c> ma non credo sia molto utile alla causa
<cristian_c> Cosa devo fare per poter bypassare la gestione dei codici numerici da parte di udev?
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-24
<noika> aiutoooo
<noika> c'è qualcuno???
<Odo> Giorno
<lucatortuga75> aloha
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<romeopapa> salve, ho un problema con una multifunzione Hp, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> romeopapa: installa hplip e hplip-gui e poi usalo
<jester-> romeopapa: che stampante hp è
<romeopapa> officejet 6500A
<glpiana> romeopapa, il problema qual è?
<romeopapa> glpiana, non riseco a ausare lo scanner
<glpiana> romeopapa, è collegata via usb?
<romeopapa> glpiana, no in rete
<glpiana> romeopapa, non so come farti usare uno scanner in rete
<glpiana> romeopapa, leggi qui, magari ti da qualche dritta: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=452805.0;prev_next=prev
<jester-> romeopapa: disinstalla e reinstallala da gui
<romeopapa> glpiana, interessante
<jester-> romeopapa: hai lanciato hp toolbox?
<romeopapa> jester, mancava hplip-gui e l'ho istallato
<jester-> romeopapa: aprilo
<jester-> romeopapa: prima vai in stampanti e disinstalla quella installato
<jester-> poi lo apri e fai reinstallare dalla gui
<romeopapa> jester, o aspetta
<romeopapa> jester, comunque c'era dentro hp toolbox
<jester-> romeopapa: spe
<romeopapa> jester, l'ho eliminata e reistallata
<romeopapa> jester...mi vede il fax adesso...
<jester-> romeopapa: sudo adduser $USER scanner
<jester-> romeopapa: poi termina sessione e rientra e prova a scannare da gui
<jester-> romeopapa: mi pare che serva xsane
<jester-> installato
<romeopapa> gui è l'hp toolbox?
<jester-> romeopapa: yess
<romeopapa> ok, chiudo e riavvio
<jester-> romeopapa: termina sessione e
<jester-> non riavviare
<jester-> e ciau
<romeopapa> jester, mmmm
<romeopapa> jester-, mmmm
<jester-> romeopapa: cu fu
<romeopapa> jester-, funge il piano, pretendo troppo volere anche l'adf?
<jester-> romeopapa: il piano sopra?
<jester-> romeopapa: prova a vedere se ti fa cambiare il device in xsane
<romeopapa> jester-, spiegati meglio
<jester-> romeopapa: scan
<jester-> romeopapa: apre xsane?
<romeopapa> jester-, simple scan?
<jester-> romeopapa: se si hai la figura dello scanner con accanto automatico se clicchi puoi settare adf
<romeopapa> abbi pazienza...
<romeopapa> jester-,xsane istallato
<jester-> romeopapa: vedi nelle impostazioni di simple se puoi cambiare
<romeopapa> jester-, si posso ma non funge
<jester-> romeopapa: piano scanner libero e foglio inserito nell'adf?
<romeopapa> jestre-, questa è la riga di simple, com'è quella di xsane
<romeopapa> jester-, /usr/bin/simple-scan %SANE_URI%
<jester-> xsane -V %SANE_URI%
<jester-> /usr/bin/xsane -V %SANE_URI%
<romeopapa> jester-, no non parte nulla
<jester-> romeopapa: a me con la 4500, foglio inserito nel piano superiore, xsane su atuomatico funza
<romeopapa> jester-, ma hai il caricatore?
<romeopapa> jester-http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/it/it/sm/WF25a/18972-18972-238444-3328086-3328086-4083974.html?jumpid=ex_r11400_it/it/hho/ipg/hpipgemeawitcovgaiwsconoffic/ps/g_sku&k_clickid=EMEA|0eb67010-b00e-e528-b3e3-0000110c344b
<jester-> romeopapa: si piano scanner normale e il piano superiore dove metti anche piu fogli
<jester-> romeopapa: 4500 piu economica ma fatta uguale
<jester-> romeopapa: libera il piano normale, metti un foglio nel adf e prova con xsane su automatico oppure clicca sopra e mitti adf
<jester-> metti
<romeopapa> jester- che coglione...non partiva no xsane, in avevo "applicato" in synaptic...
<jester-> lol
<XaXoX> ciao a tutti,avrei bisogno di una piccola consulenza con ironhide. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> XaXoX, sarebbe sto ironhide?
<romeopapa> jester- parte, si blocca e dice..Non è possibile avviare lo scanner: Si è verificato un errore durante l'I/O sul dispositivo
<jester-> romeopapa: sa xsane?
<romeopapa> si
<jester-> romeopapa: su adf?
<romeopapa> jester- yes
<jester-> romeopapa: pure su automatico?
<romeopapa> jester- spe fo qualche altra prova
<XaXoX> ironhide è l'optimous nvidia
<jester-> XaXoX: spiega
<glpiana> XaXoX, e l'optimous nvidia sarebbe?
<jester-> non tenerci sulla corda
<romeopapa> jestre-che intendi per automatico?
<XaXoX> per evitare che la scheda nvidia si mangi tutte le risorse e batteria del portatile è stato integrato questo switch che stacca e attacca la scheda nvidia e quella integrata intel.
<XaXoX> su ubuntu è bumblebee o ironhide
<glpiana> XaXoX, se è questo https://launchpad.net/~mj-casalogic/+archive/ironhide/ qui non hai supporto. non c'è supporto su programmi esterni ai repository ufficiali
<romeopapa> jester-che intendi per automatico?
<jester-> XaXoX: aaah e va bene?
<jester-> romeopapa: hai aperto xsane?
<XaXoX> sto cercando di capirlo | jester-
<romeopapa> jester- yes
<jester-> romeopapa: vedi l'iconcina scanner?
<jester-> romeopapa: è settato su auto ma se clicchi vedi che pui settare adf anche
<jester-> puoi*
<romeopapa> jester- ok, io ci vedo scritto piano fisso...
<romeopapa> jester- piano fisso funziona...adf no
<jester-> romeopapa: su automatico?
<jester-> romeopapa: metti il foglio prima di aprire la gui
<romeopapa> jester- e non va,
<romeopapa> jester- funziona il piano fisso, ma non l'adf
<jester-> romeopapa: non so che dirti, forse la tua è troppo bella per linux. la 4500 piu proletaria va
<jester-> romeopapa: comunque se ti va il piano è gia buona
<romeopapa> lol....
<romeopapa> ora provo il suggerimento di glpiana...wine...
<glpiana> romeopapa, io ti ho suggerito wine? ma quando?
<jester-> romeopapa: fai una prova
<romeopapa> glpiana, qui? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=452805.0;prev_next=prev
<jester-> invece della gui lancia sudo xsane
<jester-> fregatene se si spaventa
<glpiana> romeopapa, ma lì parla di file di configurazione di sane
<romeopapa> jester-uguale
<jester-> romeopapa: mi sa che il driver non va 100% daccordo con la 6500
<romeopapa> jester-wi fi cambierà qualcosa?
<romeopapa> glpiana, provo adargli un ip fisso e a seguire la guida del post.
<jester-> romeopapa: provare non costa nada, se modifichi dei files fai prima il backup
<jester-> romeopapa: non penso che wifi cambi
<romeopapa> jester-neanche io
<jester-> romeopapa: in piu la devi configurare da winzoz
<romeopapa> jester-eh?
<jester-> romeopapa: la wifi della stampante
<massimo18> Buon Giono
<romeopapa> jester-, ci riso', mi sa che sia un problema di rete più che altro
<romeopapa> jester-,ho scoperto che la stampante ha un web server, quindi a logica mia si salta linux winzoz, ecc ecc, e l'adf non funziona, scansiona bianco
<mikunos1> Salve a tutti mi trovo con un piccolo problema in un nuovo pc in cui ho installato la versione 10.10
<mikunos1> dopo il boot non vedo altro che uno schermo nero
<glpiana> mikunos1, hai messo la 10.10 su un pc nuovo?
<glpiana> a che pro una versione quasi obsoleta?
<mikunos1> non avevo altro
<mikunos1> infatti sto scaricando solo adesso la 11.10
<mikunos1> speravo nella lts nuova ma non c'è ancora
<mikunos1> se ne parla mi pare ad aprile
<glpiana> vabbè, a quel punto potevi scaricare o la vecchia lts o l'ultima release
<glpiana> comuqnue, da live funzionava senza problemi?
<mikunos1> si
<mikunos1> senza alcun problema
<glpiana> mikunos1, in recovery mode parte?
<mikunos1> si senza problemi
<mikunos1> questa è la configurazione: http://pastie.org/2903359
<glpiana> mikunos1, tu hai installato e riavviato e non si  è mai avviato completamente?
<mikunos1> esatto
<glpiana> mikunos1, avvia il pc e dal menu di grub premi il tasto "e" , poi piazzati in fondo alla riga che finisce con quiet splash, cancella quiet splash e scrivi nomodeset
<glpiana> mikunos1, poi premi ctrl+x e dicci che fa
<mikunos1> ok
<mikunos1> grub non parte
<mikunos1> non appare
<mikunos1> riprovo
<glpiana> mikunos1, devi tenere prmuto il tasto shift per visualizzare grub.
<glpiana> poi mi spieghi anche come hai fatto ad avviare in recovery senza vedere il menu di grub -.-
<mikunos1> prima si vedeva
<mikunos1> adesso non più
<mikunos1> dopo il Beep della scheda madre appare la scritta Ubuntu con i quattro puntini in basso centrati
<mikunos1> e poi tutto nero
<glpiana> mikunos1, devi tener epremuto il tasto shift
<mikunos1> quando?!
<glpiana> mikunos1, da subito, così non ci son problemi
<mikunos1> ok
<mikunos1> niente
<mikunos1> tenendo premuto shift ed accendendo la macchina
<mikunos1> ottengo lo stesso risultato
<mikunos1> dimenticavo di indicare che in alto
<mikunos1> appare la scritta: Too Many Connections
<glpiana> mikunos1, accendi il pc e POI premi e tieni premuto shift
<mikunos1> prima del logo di Ubuntu
<mikunos1> solo shift
<mikunos1> senza altro?
<mikunos1> dopo il Bios?!
<glpiana> mikunos1, ah sì, dimenticavo: devi saltellare su  un piede solo e simularti unicorno con l'altra mano -.-
<filo1234> lol
<mikunos1> ecco ora funziona, sarà stato il corno!
<glpiana> eh sarà quello
<mikunos1> ok dopo l'impostazione nomodeset
<mikunos1> stesso problema
<glpiana> mikunos1, hai levato quiet e splash e ti appare ancora lo splash?
<glpiana> strana sta cosa
<filo1234> il corno non funziona più
<glpiana> lol
<mikunos1> no niente da fare, anche correndo intorno alla stanza con il corno ... :D
<mikunos1> e nitrendo pure!
<mikunos1> che fare?
<glpiana> mikunos1, entra in recovery mode e al menu scegli un terminale di root
<mikunos1> installo l'ultima release
<mikunos1> ok
<mikunos1> ora
<glpiana> mikunos1, ora dimmi come si chiama il tuo utente
<mikunos1> luigi
<glpiana> mikunos1, scrivi: su luigi
<mikunos1> ok
<glpiana> mikunos1, poi scrivi: startx
<mikunos1> ok
<glpiana> mikunos1, che fa?
<mikunos1> schermo colorato a strisce
<mikunos1> verticali
<glpiana> mikunos1, ok, ctrl+alt+f1
<mikunos1> ok
<glpiana> mikunos1, se non hai il prompt premi ctrl+c
<glpiana> mikunos1, scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga           e dimmi la marca della scheda
<mikunos1> ati
<mikunos1> http://pastie.org/2903359
<glpiana> mikunos1, non ho voglia di rivedere i prezzi dei pezzi, ma grazie comuqnue. scrivi exit, e al menu scegli una console di root con connessione di rete
<glpiana> exit dovrai scriverlo due cvolte immagino
<glpiana> una per tornare superuser e una per tronare al menu
<glpiana> *tornare
<mikunos1> niente si è bloccato
<mikunos1> devo riavviarlo
<mikunos1> non risponde
<glpiana> mikunos1, ctrl+alt+canc
<mikunos1> nada
<glpiana> mikunos1, vabè fai quel che riesci, io vado a prender eun caffè. tu torna in console di root con rete e dai apt-get update   e poi apt-get dist-upgrade
<tyrael2210> salve, ho problemi con ubuntu 11.10 dopo aver installato i driver ati lo schermo mi diventa nero all' avvio ed appare la scritta risoluzione non supportata
<tyrael2210> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<U10PenM1nd> ho bisogno di una mano per proteggere la mia privacy..
<U10PenM1nd> per carità.
<U10PenM1nd> .recently-used.xbel
<U10PenM1nd> qualcuno lo conosce?
<U10PenM1nd> è una sorta di grande fratello di ubuntu
<U10PenM1nd> si trova in home/ profilo
<U10PenM1nd> è un file nascosto
<U10PenM1nd> e traccia ogni azione compiuta dall'utente e la invia a http://www.freedesktop.org/standards/desktop-bookmarks
<U10PenM1nd> non aprite il link
<U10PenM1nd> questo programma è in grado di registrare ogni file aperto,ogni pagina internet visitata...e ogni operazione eseguita attraverso le applicazioni di ubuntu
<U10PenM1nd> vorrei sentirmi piu libero di fare quello che mi pare sul mio pc senza incorrere nelle tendenze voyeristiche di chicchessia...
<U10PenM1nd> io lo sò che tra voi c'è qualcuno in grado di aiutarmi..
<OverMe> U10PenM1nd, ma che vai dicendo, non manda niente a nessuno. è soltanto l'elenco dei file usati di recente (risorse->documenti recenti)
<U10PenM1nd> Over...qualcuno potrebbe star usando questo contro di me
<OverMe> ?
<U10PenM1nd> qualcuno di molto cattivo...che mi stà usando
<U10PenM1nd> ho bisogno di proteggermi.
<U10PenM1nd> non dico cazzate.
<vittorio1> io non lo trovo
<U10PenM1nd> sono una persona per bene io..
<OverMe> e quindi cosa ti serve?
<tyrael2210> nessuno sa come aiutarmi?
<vittorio1> lo siamo tutti.... spero
<xteno> buongiorno
<U10PenM1nd> è impossibile cancellare il file
<U10PenM1nd> è impossibile modificarlo
<xteno> U10PenM1nd, dove si trova questo abominevole file?
<U10PenM1nd> home/tuoprofilo
<U10PenM1nd> visualizzi i files nascosti
<xteno> io non lo vedo
<xteno> su quale ubuntu è?
<OverMe> U10PenM1nd, se proprio sei preso da paranoia fulminante, aprilo, cancella il contenuto, salva e poi dai un sudo chattr +i .recently-used.xbel
<U10PenM1nd> può essere su qualsiasi macchina linux
<xteno> il nome del file?
<U10PenM1nd> io personalmente uso la 10.04 LTS
<U10PenM1nd> .recently-used.xbel
<xteno> hum
<U10PenM1nd> Over è impossibile cancellare il contenuto
<U10PenM1nd> anche se lo cancello
<U10PenM1nd> tutto rimane salvato
<U10PenM1nd> e purtroppo invia costantemente dati al server
<OverMe> non invia niente, e due
<U10PenM1nd> se qualcuno ne è affetto
<U10PenM1nd> apritelo con g-edit
<U10PenM1nd> e guardate che razza di codice
<xteno> io non me lo vedo nella mia home sto file
<U10PenM1nd> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=107152
<vittorio1> non lo vedo neanche io
<U10PenM1nd> dovresti visualizzare i files nascosti
<U10PenM1nd> è una cosa del genere
<vittorio1> neanche nei nascosti ovvio
<U10PenM1nd> seguendo le guide su internet ho paura di eseguire azioni dannose
<U10PenM1nd> vabbè che sono uno studente di ingegneria...
<OverMe> si vede...
<xteno> e li ho visualizzati ma non lo vedo in home
<U10PenM1nd> ma non ho abbastanza esperienza con ubuntu
<OverMe> echo "" > .recently-used.xbel && sudo chattr +i .recently-used.xbel
<OverMe> e finisce la paranoia
<glpiana> mikunos1, hai fatto?
<xteno> boh, non lo trovo in tutto il filesystem della mia 11.04
<mikunos1> non ancora
<mikunos1> è appena partita la chiavetta flash
<mikunos1> non capivo come realizzarla
<mikunos1> ma ora ho fatto
<vittorio1>  OverMe e noi che non l'abbiamo??
<glpiana> mikunos1, non so di che chiavetta stai parlando
<vittorio1> come facciamo??
<OverMe> vittorio1, io ce l'ho ma come già detto, è la lista dei file aperti di recente e soprattutto non invia niente a nessuno
<U10PenM1nd>  " " stà per?
<xteno> ci sentiamo + protetti senza questo .recently-used.xbel, proprio roba da grande fratello ...:-)
<vittorio1> Over Me stavo scherzando...
<glpiana> tyrael2210, hai scaricato i driver ati perchè il gestore dei driver aggiuntivi non te li proponeva?
<U10PenM1nd> over ma come non invia niente a nessuno?
<U10PenM1nd> e allora perchè comunica con quell'odioso sito?
<tyrael2210> :glpiana li ho installati dal gestore driver aggiuntivi
<OverMe> dove l'hai visto che "comunica"?
<glpiana> tyrael2210, possiamo rpovare a fare una cosa. se non funziona li rimuovi. all'avvio vedi il menu di grub?
<tyrael2210> con lo shift sx si
<tyrael2210> entro in recovery?
<U10PenM1nd> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=107152
<U10PenM1nd> guarda com'è strutturato
<glpiana> tyrael2210, ok, fallo e poi premi il tasto "e" per editare la voce del kernel che avvii. in fondo alla riga che temrina con quiet splash scrivi nomodeset
<OverMe> è un file xml, e i file xml non comunicano. meno male che fai ingegneria
<glpiana> tyrael2210, poi premi ctrl+x. se si avvia normalmente lo si aggiunge poi al grub
<glpiana> tyrael2210, io però ho pochissimo tempo, quindi se puoi prova subito
<U10PenM1nd> sono una matricola
<U10PenM1nd> del primo anno
<U10PenM1nd> comunque beh...per quello che sò...
<U10PenM1nd> qualche altro file potrebbe avere l'accesso a questo file e trasmettere i dati a terzi
<U10PenM1nd> tutto comunque deriva dal dominio freedesktop.org
<OverMe> qualche altro file potrebbe avere accesso a qualsiasi altro file e trasmetterlo a qualsiasi altro sito
<OverMe> non è questo il caso, mi spiace
<tyrael2210> grazie, sto provando
<U10penM1nd_> scusa si era bloccato eccomi
<U10penM1nd_> comunque il fatto che tracci ogni mia singola azione nel momento in cui la compio non mi rende sicuro
<U10penM1nd_> qualcuno potrebbe andarsi a spulciare con troppa facilità tutto quello che ho fatto in un determinato momento
<OverMe> ti ho detto come fare a sbarazzartene
<U10penM1nd_> i siti che ho visitato...i files che ho aperto...
<U10penM1nd_> puoi riscrivermelo..? mi si è cancellato
<U10penM1nd_> scusami.
<OverMe> echo "" > .recently-used.xbel && sudo chattr +i .recently-used.xbel
<U10penM1nd_> ecco.. " " per cosa stà?
<IppatsuMan> È una stringa vuota
<OverMe> echo "" > .recently-used.xbel vuol dire "svuota il file"
<tyrael2210> :glpiana funziona, grazie
<tyrael2210> per aggiungerlo di default al grub?
<glpiana> tyrael2210, allora se ora è acceso dobbiamo modificare grub
<glpiana> tyrael2210, hai gnome o kde?
<tyrael2210> unity
<glpiana> tyrael2210, nel temrinale: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> tyrael2210, cerca la riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Spider-Pork> .recently-used.xbel  ----> ma è un file nascosto!
<glpiana> tyrael2210, e ci aggiungi nomodeset "quiet splash nomodeset"
<glpiana> tyrael2210, ok?
<U10penM1nd_> chattr è per renderlo immutabile giusto?
<tyrael2210> fatto
<tyrael2210> riavvio
<glpiana> tyrael2210, salvalo e chiudi gedit
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> tyrael2210, scrivi: sudo update-grub
<U10penM1nd_> wow :D
<IppatsuMan> U10penM1nd_: sì
<glpiana> tyrael2210, il comando non deve dare errori
<U10penM1nd_> Over ti ringrazio infinitamente!!!
<U10penM1nd_> grazie anche a te IppatsuMan
<U10penM1nd_> e grazie a tutti
<U10penM1nd_> comunque...
<OverMe> ... sei untroll?
<Spider-Pork> quindi voi mi volete dire che esiste un file nascosto da svuotare???
<Spider-Pork> OverMe: allora?
<Spider-Pork> </faccia basita>
<glpiana> tyrael2210, hai fatto? su che devo andare :)
<U10penM1nd_> Over...sono uno perseguitato da gente cattiva che non vuole lasciarmi in pace.
<glpiana> !chat | Spider-Pork
<ubot-it> Spider-Pork: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tyrael2210> fatto, ma sto aspettando il riavio
<glpiana> ok
<tyrael2210> non si avvia più
<OverMe> U10penM1nd_, ok sei uno di quelli che va in giro con la carta stagnola in testa. comunque felice di averti aiutato ^_^
<tyrael2210> anzo è andato
<tyrael2210> grazie mille
<zaffy> Spider-Pork, e' solo il file dei documenti recenti, non ti preoccupare
<tyrael2210> :-)
<glpiana> tyrael2210, ok, ciao
<U10penM1nd_> beh io sono ancora più felice perchè sono stato aiutato :D
<U10penM1nd_> proposito..non è che magari c'è qualche altra dritta che potete darmi su come proteggermi?
<U10penM1nd_> io posso dirvi una cosa che ho scoperto ultimamente..che è aberrante
<U10penM1nd_> riguardo firefox
<U10penM1nd_> e molti altri browser web
<mikunos> glpiana scusa una domada
<OverMe> U10penM1nd_, so che me ne pentirò ma... che cosa hai scoperto?
<mikunos> mi conviene partizionare un HD di 500GB all'installazione?
<mikunos> oppure lascio tutto al sistema operativo?
<U10penM1nd_> si ma è una sciocchezzuola
<U10penM1nd_> eppure...
<U10penM1nd_> vai alle preferenze
<mikunos> qualche suggerimento?
<U10penM1nd_> sicurezza
<U10penM1nd_> password
<U10penM1nd_> password salvate
<U10penM1nd_> mostra password
<U10penM1nd_> guarda quanto è semplice
<U10penM1nd_> secondo te quanto gli ci vuole a risalire a questi dati?
<U10penM1nd_> è scandalosa come cosa
<U10penM1nd_> su moltissimi browser web funziona allo stesso modo
<OverMe> U10penM1nd_, ma niente, ci vuole solo uno che ti ruba il pc
<IppatsuMan> Siccome è un sistema per salvare le password, è ragionevole che salvi le password. La guida di Firefox (e di qualunque altro browser che non sia stato programato dalla Sora Lella) dice chiaramente quali sono i vantaggie gli svantaggi. L'utente ha libertà di usare o meno quella funzione.
<U10penM1nd_> infatti
<U10penM1nd_> con una password principale però si risolvono molti di questi problemi
<U10penM1nd_> perchè devi possedere la password principale per poter accedere alle altre
<zaffy> si, quella di login.....
<U10penM1nd_> però sapendo questo ho deciso di non salvarle comunque
<U10penM1nd_> nonostante questo
<U10penM1nd_> non solo attraverso firefox si può risalire a questi dati
<IppatsuMan> Senza la master password non si può.
<U10penM1nd_> ma se passassimo in #chat ?
<IppatsuMan> meglio
<IppatsuMan> #ubuntu-it-chat
<U10penM1nd_> ok
<Matt_91> OverMe: :p
<hobo> ciao ragazzi,ho problema cn firefox,nn è aggiornato,prima col terminale m si aggiornava ora quando lo apro m dice aggiorna e va automaticamente alla pagina per aggiornarlo,ho ubuntu 10.04
<hobo>  ciao ragazzi,ho problema cn firefox,nn è aggiornato,prima col terminale m si aggiornava ora quando lo apro m dice aggiorna e va automaticamente alla pagina per aggiornarlo,ho ubuntu 10.04
<hobo> mi pare si può dare comando da terminale ,nn ricordo qualè
<domanduzza> 'sera a tutti. anche se mi direte che è inutile etc etc... una domandina veloce su un firewall per ubuntu la posso fare?
<kimal73> su questo sono curioso anche io.
<bodhibob> !firewall
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall | IpTables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables | GUI per iptables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firestarter
<Perfinstals> Salve ho un problema con firefox ! sia i segnalibri che la cronologia sono fuori uso .... è normale al momento opure capita solo a me  ?
<domanduzza> per fuori uso intendi che non li vedi?
<Perfinstals> no sono bloccati
<domanduzza> "non cliccabili"?
<Perfinstals> non si creano !
<domanduzza> ah, ok, tu navighi e non si crea la cronologia... salvi un segnalibro e non te lo salva...
<Perfinstals> o meglio per la cronologia ci sarebbe un consiglio mozilla
<Perfinstals> aspettate che vi mando il link
<domanduzza> boh, magari è una soluzione idiota... ma prova a esportare i preferiti e salvarli da qualche parte se sono effettivamente tanti e utili... poi pialla tutto firefox e reinstalla...
<Perfinstals> support.mozilla.com/1/firefox/9.0/Linux/it/places-locked ma dura solo al primo avvio
<domanduzza> dopo leggo... firewall, ne sai qualcosa? :D
<Perfinstals> mentre i segnalibri si apre il gestorema non crea nulla ...
<Perfinstals> tipo i file da amministratore che digiti e non succede nulla
<Perfinstals> ha è firefox 9.1
<Perfinstals> 9.0 canonical 1.0
<jester-> Perfinstals: come fai ad avere ff9 che hanno appena aggiornato a ff8 stabile
<Perfinstals> Al momento se non cesoluzione mi disconnetto con chromium e aspetto gli aggiornamenti  se siete d'accordo o altrimente chiedete delle info
<Perfinstals> boo .. spetto che vedo da quale app appartiene !
<Perfinstals> firefox 9.0~b2+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.1~mfn1
<jester-> Perfinstals: fa vedere nel paste sudo apt-cache policy firefox
<Perfinstals> naturalmente uso gli aggiornamenti normali non quelli lts
<jester-> firez: non è ufficiale ff9
<jester-> è ancora beta se non alpha
<Perfinstals> e il server principale che quello italiano era più lento
<jester-> !paste | Perfinstals
<ubot-it> Perfinstals: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> incolla la risposta al comando
<jester-> hai di sicuro un ppa
<jester-> !info firefox
<ubot-it> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 16391 kB, installed size 35508 kB
<Perfinstals> aspettate a Poster metto Perfinstals ? e come prendo l'autoput .. apro firefox da terminale ? comunque  ho già usato Segnala un problema ... ora non so se è la stessa cosa
<Perfinstals> Gedit
<jester-> Perfinstals: comunque di sicuro non firefox da repo ufficiali, qundi se hai un ff9 foresto chiedi in #firefox
<Perfinstals> ok .it
<Perfinstals> #firefox.it
<domanduzza> ok, quindi si può passare a sviscerare il problema firewall :D ?
<Perfinstals> o sono inglesi
<jester-> domanduzza: ??
<Perfinstals> firewall entra nel router
<Perfinstals> devi mete un numeo nel browser che coincide con il modello del router
<Perfinstals> cerca a google
<jester-> domanduzza: quale problema col firewall
<Perfinstals> ok provo prima l'uno e poi l'altro
<domanduzza> volevo piazzare un firewall...ovvero una gui per modificare iptables, in modo da rendere possibili solo due cose nel mio pc: http e https, se parte qualcosa di diverso in entrata e in uscita, bloccarlo. sia per chi vuole entrare, sia per evitare di settare qualche servizio non richiesto..
<Perfinstals> grazie e buona sera
<jester-> domanduzza: prova gufw o firestarter
<jester-> domanduzza: usi un router?
<domanduzza> perfetto, avevo provato il primo, ma sono completamente ignorante in fatto di entrata e uscita...tu cosa metteresti per chiudere TUTTO, tranne navigazione http e https?
<jester-> domanduzza: di solito anche quello del router ha aperte solo quelle dei srvizi essenziali tipo la posta
<domanduzza> (si, so che dietro il ruouter c'è il firewall del router.... ma volevo bloccare tutto proprio per evitare di far partire qualche servizio misterioso dal mio pc...almeno li so che ho tutto bloccato tranne la navigazione internet)
<jester-> domanduzza: anche la 80 è aperta un sola uscita
<domanduzza> non ho capito bene...
<domanduzza> allora, gufw mi da la possibilità di bloccare tutto, in entrata e in  uscita, poi posso dare delle eccezioni sui singoli servizi...  se voglio navigare e basta che eccezioni devo dare per essere comunque strasicuro?
<jester-> domanduzza: nel fw del router le vedi quelle aperte
<jester-> quelle non aperte nelle impostazioni sono tutte chiuse
<domanduzza> il fw del router mi pare sia tutto chiuso
<remix_tj> domanduzza: cosa vuoi bloccare? sw che dal tuo pc vanno all'esterno?
<jester-> quindi apri quelle che ti interessano
<jester-> è l'entrata da bloccare
<remix_tj> allora lascia passare tutto il traffico che parte dal tuo pc ed è destinato a queste porte 80,443,25,110,143 (http,https,smtp,pop3,imap)
<remix_tj> se vuoi metterci anche 6667 per irc per collegarti qui :-)
<remix_tj> ma ti sconsiglio domanduzza di configurare a caso senza sapere che fare
<domanduzza> appunto sto chiedendo per evitare di configurare male no? in teoria gufw è a prova di scemo se però si sa cosa dirgli di fare!
<Damaskinos> Buona sera
<Damaskinos> scusate mi si è aggiornato firefox alla versione 8 ed ora è in inglese come faccio a riportarlo in italiano?
<Damaskinos> Grazie
<jester-> Damaskinos: si aspetta che aggiornino pure il pacchetto lingua
<Damaskinos> ok
<Damaskinos> grazie
<Damaskinos> pensavo dovessi risolvermelo da solo il problem
<eddigei> sera
<domanduzza> magari c'è da qualche parte il pacchetto lingua...leggo ora che è considerato quasi un add on
<jester-> domanduzza: adesso in entrata hai queste che si vedono http://paste.ubuntu.com/748408/
<domanduzza> jester...mi fai paura... non sono a casa.
<eddigei> sono passato a gnome 3 ma come si aggiungono i programmi al menu?
<jester-> domanduzza: o palpato il tuo ip attuale
<domanduzza> eh appunto, non sono a casa
<jester-> eddigei: si aggiungono ma fai fatica a trovarli, usa la ricerca
<domanduzza> tralaltro il tuo ip jester invece è nascosto...come fai?
<eddigei> jester io ho un eseguibiel scaricato non installato tramite repo
<jester-> domanduzza: freenode assegna a richiesta una cloack
<eddigei> lo vorrei infilare nel menu internet per esempio
<jester-> eddigei: usa alacarte
<ls960> (e due)
<jester-> !cloack
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cloack'
<jester-> !cloak
<ubot-it> Per richiedere una cloak segui: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<domanduzza> ah ok.
<alecv> buonasera
<lorenzo> Salve, ho un problema con il monitor, non so se dipende dal monitor o da ubuntu... la schermata è spostata un po' troppo a destra... con le altre risoluzioni è ben centrata però qualsiasi altra mi allarga troppo o mi stringe troppo la visualizzazione...
<lorenzo> Salve, ho un problema con il monitor, non so se dipende dal monitor o da ubuntu... la schermata è spostata un po' troppo a destra... con le altre risoluzioni è ben centrata però qualsiasi altra mi allarga troppo o mi stringe troppo la visualizzazione... in pratica ho una parte di schermo tagliato
<degli> strano
<lorenzo> degli, già...
<lorenzo> La risoluzione che ho dato adesso allo schermo va bene, cioè tutte le altre o affinano o allargano... solo che la barra delle finestre c'è a malapena, a differenza che con le altre dove lo schermo è visualizzato interamente...
<lonejack> scusate ho una chiavetta USB. fino a qualche tempo fa potevo leggere e scrivere, ora non posso più scrivere nulla
<esulu> lonejack: che errore ti da?
<lonejack> mi ritrovo con il simbolo di "accesso vietato" proprio sull'icona del file system... no write
<asrockubuntu> buona serata a tutti, quasi tutto ok con ubuntu salvo il vedere blu rays dvd
<esulu> lonejack: apri il temrinale
<esulu> e dai un cd /media
<esulu> ls
<esulu> e mi pasti il risultato please
<esulu> ovviamente la chiavetta deve essere inserita
<esulu> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<esulu> asrockubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<esulu> vedi se ti puo essere utile
<esulu> lonejack: ci sei?
<asrockubuntu> esulu ho letto attentamente ma non ci arrivo
<esulu> in che senso dove che non capisci
<lonejack> esulu, si ci sono
<lonejack> ho cancellato tutto
<lonejack> tolto partizioni
<lonejack> che tipo di partizione conviene creare? ext4?
<esulu> aspetta aspetta no nti seguo
<esulu> che cosa hai fatto ha formattato la chiavetta
<esulu> ?
<lonejack> non ancora
<lonejack> ma ho cancellato tutto
<esulu> non serve formattare
<esulu> non serve cancellare ne meno
<esulu> hai solamente qualche problema di permessi
<lonejack> avevo
<esulu> dai proviamo a vedere se riusciamo inseme a sistemare la cosa
<esulu> ma seguimi attentamente please e fai le cose che ti dico io
<esulu> allora apri un terminale
<esulu> e dai cd /media/
<lonejack> ok
<esulu> dopo di che dai un ls
<esulu> e copiami il risultato qui
<esulu> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<esulu> ovviamente inserisci la chiavetta usb
<esulu> prima
<lonejack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/748627/
<esulu> lonejack: ma la chiavetta è inserita per caso
<esulu> ?
<lonejack> esulu, non c'è più nulla sopra
<lonejack> si
<lonejack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/748627/
<Carlin0> u3 sistem guarda che quella ha un microchip sopra che è impossibile da sovrascivere
<esulu> Carlin0: ma da come sto vedendo non lo vede nemeno la chiavetta
<lonejack> cdrom2
<esulu> lonejack: prova a dare un sudo fdisk -l
<esulu> ah si chiama cdrom2
<esulu> allora provoa a dare un cd cdrom2
<esulu> e dai un ls
<esulu> che ti da
<esulu> ?
<lonejack> esulu, ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/748629/
<mnemonik> ...ma su ubuntu 11.10 non c'è una sezione ad hoc per gestire le scorciatoie da tastiera?
<esulu> lonejack: dammi anche un pwd
<lonejack> in questo momento sono su /media/cdrom2
<esulu> dai un ls
<lonejack> da esplorazione file vedo due "U3 system", in uno ci sono i file stabili di sandisk nell'altro "cdrom2" più nulla
<esulu> avevi cancellato tutto dalla chiavetta giusto
<esulu> ?
<lonejack> "più nulla" intendo dentro alla partizione U3..
<lonejack> ho cancellato tutto
<lonejack> ok va bene lo stesso
<lonejack> esulu, prima hai detto una cosa interessante
<lonejack> non devi formattare...
<lonejack> Io pensavo che le chiavette dovessereo essere formattate
<esulu> no aspetta
<esulu> allora dai un cd ..
<lonejack> sono su /media
<lonejack> devo fare cd od ls?
<esulu> sudo chmod a+w cdrom2
<lonejack> ecco "chmod: cambio dei permessi di "cdrom2": File system in sola lettura"
<lonejack> esulu, file system in sola lettura
<asrock> scusate ho crashato mi stavate dicendo?
<esulu> adesso prova a vedere se riesci adcopiare qualche cosa sulla chiavetta
<esulu> ?
<lonejack> esulu, no non mi lascia
<mikunos> Buona sera ragazzi
<esulu> lonejack: hai della roba importante sulla chiavetta
<esulu> ?
<asrock> blu ray dvd con ubuntu come li apro?
<esulu> ciao mikunos
<mikunos> dopo mille peripezie sono riuscito ad installare l'ultima versione di Ubuntu
<lonejack> esulu, guarda: chmod: cambio dei permessi di "cdrom2": File system in sola lettura
<lonejack> esulu, scusa , ecco: touch: impossibile fare touch di "pippo": File system in sola lettura
<mikunos> volevo chiedervi una cosa che riguarda una scheda Radeon Ati Serie 6xxx
<mikunos> ciao esulu
<lonejack> esulu, no
<lonejack> cancelliamo tutto e buonanotte
<lonejack> esulu, ma devo creare una partizione
<esulu> proviamo anche se non dipende da quello mi sa
<esulu> allora hai mai usato gparted
<esulu> ?
<mikunos> ho installato Ati Catalyst ma non riesco ad impostare niente dal pannello di controllo dell'applicazione di configurazione
<mikunos> potete aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> lonejack, cmq buona parte di questi problemi nasce perchè si toglie la chiavetta senza prima averla smontata
<esulu> sono daccordo con Carlin0
<lonejack> Carlin0, è possibile
<esulu> lonejack: hai mai usato gparted?
<lonejack> esulu, si
<esulu> perfetto
<lonejack> ma che tipo di partizione ci faccio sopra ext4?
<esulu> prova a cancellare la partizione sulla chiavetta
<esulu> e crearne una sola di ext4
<lonejack> già fatto
<lonejack> ok
<esulu> e provia a rifare e vediamo
<esulu> mi assento per un attimo
<lonejack> esulu, comunque grazie
<esulu> se non sisistema devi vedere sul google qualche wiki sui permessi
<esulu> hai solamente qualche problema della configurazione dei permessi
<asrock> è tanto comodo mplayer e kaffeine non c'e' qualcosa che legga facilmente blu ray?
<mikunos> un'aiutino?!
<esulu> anche perche se tu dal temrinale usi sudo cp -R nomediqualchefile /media/cdrom2/
<esulu> dovresti riuscire a copiare tale file sulla tua chiavetta
<esulu> al massimo lo vediamo fra un po adesso devo andare
<Carlin0> lonejack, normalmente le chiavette si formattano fat32
<esulu> fammi sapere
<esulu> Carlin0: non è detto
<lonejack> Carlin0, infatti prima era fat32
<Carlin0> certo... ho detto normalmente
<lonejack> se vuiou sharare con winzoz
<lonejack> Carlin0, ma gparted non lascia scegliere fat32 solo 'FAT'
<Carlin0> uh ? il mio permette di scegliere fat16 e fat 32 ...
<lorenzo> La risoluzione che ho dato adesso allo schermo va bene, cioè tutte le altre o affinano o allargano... solo che la barra delle finestre c'è a malapena, a differenza che con le altre dove lo schermo è visualizzato interamente...
<lorenzo> Non riesco ad impostare una risoluzione schermo adatta, è possibile averne altre o poter modificare in un altro modo?
<asrock> ho installato tutti i driver richiesti qui ma non parte il blu ray con nessun programma
<asrock> Opening Key Data File... OK Initializing AACS... OK Loading aacskeys library... FAILED no aacskeys in java.library.path Direct key retrieval disabled, only keys from the database will be used Loading BDVM... FAILED bdvm.vm.BDVM Automatic BD+ removal disabled, specify a Conversion Table manually to remove BD+ if necessary
<asrock> lxBDPlayer   ve lo dico per altre persone interessate e' questo l'unico e nuovo programma che legge anche i blu ray ma dov'e' il deb per ubuntu?
<Carlin0> asrock, vedi se questo ti può essere utile http://tinyurl.com/4fmb8ws
<lorenzo> Non riesco ad impostare una risoluzione schermo adatta, è possibile averne altre o poter modificare in un altro modo?
<asrock> http://lxbdplayer.sourceforge.net/index.html l'ho installato ma non parte il blu ray anche se lo vede
<ingamedeo> buongiorno, posso chiedre una cosa ?
<bodhibob> asrock, per vedere i dvd devi fare mezzo casino per il blue ray non so penso sia uguale
<Carlin0> !chiedere | ingamedeo
<ubot-it> ingamedeo: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<asrock> make -f makefile.linux sudo make -f makefile.linux install forse manca ancora questo, i dvd li leggo
<ingamedeo> allora ... io ho Ubuntu 11.10 e andando su OCndivisione file personali mi dice "Impossibile abilitar questa fiuzionalità in quanto i pacchetti richiesti non sono installati nel sisteema" di quali pacchetti si tratta ? come faccio a installarli ?
<ingamedeo> * Condivisione
<bodhibob> io non so cosa hai fatto se hai compilato e è andato a finire bene l'installazione
<bodhibob> !samba | ingamedeo
<ubot-it> ingamedeo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<ingamedeo> se fosse così facile non avrei chiesto qui !!! Samba naturalmente è già installato !
<asrock> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD  qui dicono che i blu ray sono protetti da AACS quindi con UBUNTU e altri sistemi LINUX non tutti possono essere riprodotti...ecco dov'e' la mancanza :(((((((((((((( sono rovinato mi dovro' comprare un lettore blu ray
<asrock> oppure qualcuno di voi ha un 'altro suggerimento?
<Piter85> ciao :)
<Piter85> ragazzi ho un problema con virtual box. ho alleggerito il kernel per lavorarci sopra e ridurre i tempi di compilazione ma non mi funziona più la condivisione della cartella. Mi da l'errore "no such device". Immagino sia un problema di configurazione del kernel poichè con il kernel iniziale tutto funziona bene. Che voce del file .config pensate che possa aver dimenticato???
<lorenzo> Non riesco ad impostare una risoluzione schermo adatta, è possibile averne altre o poter modificare in un altro modo? grazie
<Piter85> lorenzo che scheda video hai?
<lorenzo> az
<lorenzo> Non riesco ad impostare una risoluzione schermo adatta, è possibile averne altre o poter modificare in un altro modo? nelle istruzioni dello schermo mi dice che la risoluzione che ho impostato è quella corretta, però ho una parte di schermo tagliata
<gennaro> buonasera
<gennaro> in ubuntu 11.10 come si fa a passare all'interfaccia classica di ubuntu
<birkhoff> salve ragà... da qualche giorno mi sono reso conto che non sento più il suono di avvio di ubuntu, ne quelli di notifica dal browser quando , ad esempio, sono con google chat. quelli di sistema invece li sento! qualcuno ci capisce qualcosa????
<gennaro> interfaccia classica in ubuntu 11.10
<gennaro> come posso fare
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-25
<mikunos> Buongiorno a tutti
<COoltuX> ciao
<mikunos> sapete per caso come leggere le impostazioni di configurazione del video xorg.conf in una distro ubuntu che è partita in modalità Live?
<mikunos1> un aiutino?
<mikunos> ecchime!
<ivanatwork_> .
<mikunos> niente da fare!
<mikunos> sto impazzendo da un giorno
<ivanatwork_> mikunos
<ivanatwork_> ?
<mikunos> ho una scheda ATI che non ne vuole sapere con i drivers proprietari
<mikunos> in questo momento sono con una LIVE
<ivanatwork_> chu Ubuntu hai ?
<mikunos> 11.10
<mikunos> ultimissima versione
<mikunos> cia ivanatwork
<mikunos> ciao
<alecv> salve
<mikunos> ciao alecv
<alecv> ciao mikunos
<mikunos> sulla live funziona correttamente
<ivanatwork_> mikunos che ATI hai?
<mikunos> spiego meglio la mia situazione. Ho una Radeon 6870 e 3 monitor connessi
<ivanatwork_> bon
<ivanatwork_> cerco
<ivanatwork_> hai usato qualcosa tipo http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run ?
<ivanatwork_> (x86 ovvio)
<alecv> Inattiva - File "/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" has insecure permissions (0106700/uid=0/gid=0).  <=== cosa da fastidio a pdf cups?
<mikunos> usando lo strumento di conf. di ubuntu riesco a creare una configurazione funzionante solamente sulla live
<mikunos> Ho installato anche quel pacchetto
<mikunos> che mi suggerisci
<ivanatwork_> beh, quelli dovrebbero essere i driver ufficiali ;)
<mikunos> ma proprio quello dopo il reboot non fa partire la distribuzione
<mikunos> si lo so, ma non capisco come mai non funziona
<ivanatwork_> gnome ... asp vedo
<mikunos> ho connesso i 3 monitors cosi'
<mikunos> 2 DVI + uno su mini display port con adattatore
<mikunos> funzionano tutt'e tre tranquillamente senza drivers
<ivanatwork_> mikunos loro hanno fatto così, dopo essersi scaricati i driver ...
<ivanatwork_> sh ./ati-driver-installer-11-9-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/oneiric
<ivanatwork_> sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb
<ivanatwork_> sudo aticonfig --initial -f
<ivanatwork_> Then restart
<FloodBotIt1> ivanatwork_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mikunos> fatto pure quello
<ivanatwork_> i tuoi saranno x86 non x86_64 ovviamente
<mikunos> si x86
<ivanatwork_> quindi il nome del pacchetto sarà diverso
<mikunos> certo
<ivanatwork_> hai fatto così per compilare?
<mikunos> esatto
<mikunos> ho ovviamente corretto dove dovevo farlo
<mikunos> e poi ho creato il pacchetto
<mikunos> installando tutto, va pi\ che bene
<mikunos> ma dopo all'impostazione dei monitors uno dei 3 non si attiva
<mikunos> ovviamente usando Catalyst
<mikunos> ho fatto cio' che ti ho detto
<ivanatwork_> Ci sono! Forse è la configurazione di X o un limite ... cerco
<mikunos> e' possibile copiare la configurazione fatta su live di xorg?
<mikunos> quella funziona correttamente
<mikunos> intanto posso iniziare a lavorare con una conf. di base
<ivanatwork_> mikunos Eyefinity ?
<mikunos> si
<ivanatwork_> mikunos allora mi dispiace. ATI non la supporta su Linux, così scrivono
<mikunos> ma dai dove_
<ivanatwork_> mikunos http://askubuntu.com/questions/22676/triple-monitor-setup-with-an-ati-radeon-4200
<ivanatwork_> lo so non è la wiki
<ivanatwork_> ma è un suggerimento, tutto qui
<mikunos> si infatti
<mikunos> io riesco a vedere tutt'e tre i monitor in modalita' eye infinity sotto live cd
<mikunos> figurati
<ivanatwork_> punta su Eyefinity ! Vedi se qualcuno ha trovato un modo ... o se sul sito ATI ti sanno dire
<mikunos> e' possibile copiare la configurazione fatta su live di xorg?
<ivanatwork_> si mikunos ma usi i driver proprietari? Magari no ...
<mikunos> no
<mikunos> non li uso
<ivanatwork_> ecco l'inghippo
<mikunos> ma posso evitare di usarli_
<ivanatwork_> sisi
<mikunos> ?
<mikunos> beh allora
<mikunos> se funziona ugualmente cio' che mi serve
<ivanatwork_> usa Ubuntu "normale" e compiz con i driver opensource ;)
<mikunos> ma se installo ubuntu
<ivanatwork_> ovvio, non giocarci in 3D ... ;)
<mikunos> se installo su disco rigido tornano ad esserci problemi.
<mikunos> per questo chiedo se c'e' modo di copiare la conf. da live
<ivanatwork_> mikunos strano ... lo installi "liscio" sull'hd e non parte?
<ivanatwork_> glpiana, ciao! Quanto tempo ...
<glpiana> ciao ivanatwork_
<mikunos> no ivanatwork_  parte ma le impostazioni che ho fatto sulla live non vanno piu' bene
<mikunos> glpiana buongiorno
<ivanatwork_> scus mikunos allora prova a copiare i file che hai modificato su chiavetta. Tanto, i driver che usi sono sempre gli stessi
<ivanatwork_> Esempio: comnfigurazione di X ;)
<mikunos> ecco qua casco io!
<mikunos> cioe' l'asino
<mikunos> il file xorg.conf [ vuoto
<mikunos> perche' probabilmente e' caricato nella RAM
<filo1234> il file xorg.conf è vuoto perchè sono anni che non esiste più di default
<filo1234> dalla 8.04
<mikunos> bene, e dirlo no ehm!?!?!
<mikunos> ahahhaha
<filo1234> -.-
<mikunos> buongiorno filo1234
<mikunos> cosa devo recuperare allora?
<mikunos> sono sotto una live
<glpiana> !logs
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mikunos> nel frattempo eccovi il file generato da CATALYST della ATI http://pastie.org/2918136
<ivanatwork_> mikunos la live cerca la soluzione migliore. Oppure, se esiste, usa xorg.conf... se non ho capito male.
<mikunos> ricordo che sono in una configurazione di 3 monitor (2 dvi + 1mdp)
<mikunos> e vorrei creare una twinview
<glpiana> mikunos: la live lavora coi driver open, non con quelli proprietari
<mikunos> ivana, filo dice che non viene piu' usato
<mikunos> certo glpiana
<mikunos> con i drivers proprietari si impalla
<glpiana> che non usano xorg.conf
<ivanatwork_> mikunos si, esatto. A meno che non trovi un tuo xorg.conf ...
<mikunos> certo glpiana
<ivanatwork_> sono Ivan cmq ... ;)
<mikunos> ops scusa
<mikunos> Ivan
<ivanatwork_> de nada
<mikunos> comunque la situazione e' tragica
<ivanatwork_> mikunos beh quella è la configurazine col driver proprietario
<mikunos> dopo aver installato ubuntu liscio ed i drivers proprietari come indicato dal manuale dell'ati ottengo la seguente conf. http://pastie.org/2918136 che dopo un reboot non avvia piu' gnome
<ivanatwork_> provato semplicemente ad installare liscio e vedere come va? Intendo: se Unity funziona dovrebbe andare tutto ok
<mikunos> si ci va Ivan
<mikunos> il problema nasce al momento in cui abilito il terzo monitor
<mikunos> che su live funziona correttamente
<glpiana> mikunos: domanda, visto che non c'ero e magari l'hai spiegato: se da live con driver open riesci a configurare gli schermi come vuoi, perchè installi i driver proprietari dopo l'installazione di ubuntu?
<mikunos> ma su ubuntu installato no
<ivanatwork_> glpiana, esatto
<mikunos> glpiana, il test dei drivers proprietari e' stato fatto perche non funzionava con i driver open
<glpiana> mikunos: quindi ci stai dicendo che il comportamento dei driver open su live e su installazione è differente?
<mikunos> come ho detto prima sulla live riesco tranquillamente a creare 3 monitor uniti in twinview
<mikunos> esatto
<mikunos> grazie per la sintesi
<mikunos> non mi veniva
<ivanatwork_> bella li ... strano ...
<glpiana> mi pare un comportamento decisamente strano. usi opzioni particolari in grub per avviare la tua installazione?
<mikunos> infatti per questo chiedevo come copiare la conf. di xorg
<mikunos> nessuna opzione tutto di default
<ivanatwork_> glpiana, se la live non genera xorg.conf, dove trovo la configurazione usata al momento?
<glpiana> ivanatwork_: da nessuna parte. si potrebbe piuttosto andare a vedere Xorg.0.log
<ivanatwork_> glpiana, e dove?
<massimo18> Bon Giorno
<glpiana> ivanatwork_: sotto /var/log/
<ivanatwork_> giorno massimo18
<ivanatwork_> mikunos prova a darci un occhio
<mikunos> ok
<ivanatwork_> bah ... ste ATI ... tre monitor però, mica male
<mikunos> ok c'e' la lista dei comandi e le risposte
<mikunos> ma non la conf
<glpiana> mikunos: NON c'è più la configurazione scritta. come spiegarlo altrimenti?
<mikunos> vi faccio uno screenshot
<glpiana> mikunos: se vuoi prendi Xorg.0.log della live e te lo salvi, prendi quello della tua installazione e te lo salvi e poi li confrontiamo. ovvio con tutti gli schermi attaccati e funzionanti. e magari prendi anche xrandr di entrambe
<mikunos> http://postimage.org/image/vnqgvvg0r/
<mikunos> riuscite a vedere?
<mikunos> Con i drivers proprietari funziona correttamente
<mikunos> ecco il log della live
<mikunos> http://pastie.org/2918204
<mikunos> ops
<mikunos> volevo dire xandr
<mikunos> ecco questo e' il log http://pastie.org/pastes
<glpiana> mikunos: come fai a dire di avere i driver proprietari sulla live? -.-
<mikunos> infatti non lo dico
<mikunos> :D
<filo1234> 09:26 < mikunos> Con i drivers proprietari funziona correttamente
<glpiana> mikunos: sì che lo dici
<ivanatwork_> hmm ...
<mikunos> filo i drivers proprietari non funzionano dopo aver installato ubuntu su disco
<filo1234> mikunos: si ma...chi ti dice di installarli se funziona tutto con la live SENZA i driver proprietari?
<ivanatwork_> filo1234, anch'io la penso così
<mikunos> li installo perche anche i driver open non funzionano piu' quando installo ubuntu su disco
<glpiana> mikunos: io ti chiederei di schiarirti un po' le idee
<glpiana> mikunos: sostieni contemporaneamente troppe cose opposte
<filo1234> io di berci su
<mikunos> non sono opposte
<ivanatwork_> ... io di fare un bel formattone e di reistallare Ubuntu. Punto. Poi ci dici gli errori eccetera
<mikunos> in pratica quando installo ubuntu sul disco non riesco a visualizzare o a creare le stesse condizioni della live
<mikunos> ivan ho installato unbuntu 3 volte da ieri
<mikunos> stessi problemi ogni volta
<glpiana> mikunos: e fin qui c'eravamo. poi hai cominciato a dire che i driver proprietari vanno bene e che non funziono e che li usi da live
<ivanatwork_> mikunos sempre per il terzo monitor. Gli altri funzionano, giusto?
<mikunos> esatto ivan
<mikunos> glpiana scusa la confusione ma le chat non sono sempre uno strumento semplice per l'espressione dei problemi
<glpiana> mikunos: basta non farsi prendere dall'agitazione
<mikunos> comunque spero adesso di essere stato chiaro :)
<filo1234> eeeeeeeeeeee
<filo1234> lol
<glpiana> mikunos: ci hai mostrato xrandr della live. puoi mostrarci quello della installazione?
<massimo18> :)
<mikunos> e chi e' agitato :)
<mikunos> sto cercando di uscirne da sta situazione ma con tutta la calma dei buddha!
<mikunos> quindi la soluzione e': reinstalla ubuntu
<mikunos> proposta da Ivan
<ivanatwork_> mikunos quando poi hai installato i proprietari, cosa ti diceva il Catalyst Control Center? Mi dicono che da li puoi attivare il terzo monitor
<mikunos> oppure leggere i log e capire dai logs
<glpiana> mikunos: ci hai mostrato xrandr della live. puoi mostrarci quello della installazione?
<ivanatwork_> parlo del tuo tentativo precedente
<glpiana> e due
<ivanatwork_> ;)
<mikunos> si ivan da li posso attivare il terzo monitor, che pero' non si attiva
<mikunos> si glpiana dopo l'ennesima installazione
<ivanatwork_> mikunos ma il CCC lo rileva?
<glpiana> mikunos: ora non è installato?
<mikunos> e ora che e' sto ccc?
<mikunos> no sono su live glpiana
<ivanatwork_> Il catalyst control center. Scusa
<glpiana> mikunos: ma non hai una installazione sul pc?
<mikunos> si certo Ivan
<mikunos> non parte piu' glpiana
<glpiana> mikunos: da recovery nemmeno?
<mikunos> nada
<glpiana> mikunos: e perchè non parte più?
<ivanatwork_> mikunos allora: il catalyst lo rileva MA non ti salva la configurazione?
<mikunos> ero qua se sapevo perche' :(
<mikunos> forse per una chiaccherata
<glpiana> mikunos: in seguito a cosa non aprte più?
<mikunos> a seguito dell'attivazione del terzo monitor
<ivanatwork_> mikunos ma lanci il catalyst control center come superutente?
<mikunos> ivan ho postato il file creato da CCC
<mikunos> si ivan
<ivanatwork_> caspita
<glpiana> mikunos: non può non partire nemmeno in recovery per il terzo monitor di xorg
<mikunos> allora non saprei che dirti, subito dopo l'installazione ho installato sto CCC e fatto cio' che vi ho detto
<ivanatwork_> signori, mi limito a leggere. Di più ... ninzò.
<mikunos> poi al riavvio, oltretutto consigliato da CCC non parte piu' ubuntu
<mikunos> rimane il logo di ubuntu ed i 4 pallini :)
<glpiana> mikunos: dopo aver messo ati proprietari e ccc hai riavviato e andava?
<mikunos> no leggi su
<glpiana> mikunos: no, leggi bene. se metti i driver proprietari devi riavviare. dopo quel riavvio andava?
<mikunos> si dopo il primo si, scusa
<glpiana> mikunos: dopodichè che hai fatto?
<mikunos> dopo ho impostato il terzo monitor al riavvio
<mikunos> e mi ha chiesto di riavviare
<mikunos> nuovamente
<mikunos> a questo secondo boot si blocca la macchina
<glpiana> mikunos: ok, allora fammi sto favore: avvia il pc in recovery mode e dimmi poi dove si blocca, se si blocca
<mikunos> non posso nemmeno usare il solito ctrl + alt + canc
<glpiana> mikunos: sai cosa si intende per recovery mode, vero?
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> si
<glpiana> ok
<mikunos> avvio la shell
<mikunos> giusto?
<mikunos> oppure devo avviare normalmente al recovery mode?
<glpiana> mikunos: scegli dal menu di grub la voce che tra parentesi riposrta recovery
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> mi hai fatto venire il dubbio su cosa fare dopo
<mikunos> che ignoranza
<mikunos1> sono in un altro pc
<glpiana> mikunos: se si avvia, apri una console di root e scrivi: su TUO_UTENTE  e premi invio, poi dai: startx     e vedi se parte. poi torna a dirci che ha fatto e vediamo di pianificare qualcosa
<glpiana> e se sei su un altro pc vediamo in diretta
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos1> ok
<mikunos1> vedo la modalità di ripristino
<mikunos1> seleziono
<mikunos1> sta caricando
<mikunos1> ok
<mikunos1> su utente e startx
<mikunos1> è spuntata una lista di opzioni
<mikunos1> FATAL SERVER ERROR
<glpiana> mikunos1: scrivi: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> mikunos1: elenca il file?
<mikunos1> si
<glpiana> mikunos1: scrivi: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_3
<mikunos1> ok
<glpiana> mikunos1: scrivi exit
<glpiana> mikunos1: premi ctrl+alt+canc e lascia che si riavvii
<mikunos1> file system in sola lettura
<glpiana> eh?
<glpiana> non ti lascia rinominare il file?
<mikunos1> non me lo fa rinominare
<mikunos1> no
<glpiana> oh, dillo
<glpiana> l'hai spento tenedno premuto il tasto di accensione?
<mikunos1> http://imagebin.org/185534
<mikunos1> no
<mikunos1> regolarmente
<glpiana> vabbè, non capisco il perchè di sta immagine, ti spiace restare sul pezzo?
<mikunos1> si era per darti più info
<glpiana> mikunos1: scrivi exit e dovresti tornare al menu di prima
<mikunos1> 2 volte
<mikunos1> ok
<mikunos1> sono sul menu
<glpiana> mikunos1:dimmi le voci che leggi
<mikunos1> resume
<mikunos1> fsck
<mikunos1> remount
<mikunos1> root
<mikunos1> ecco tutto qua
<glpiana> fai una foto, adesso è il caso
<mikunos1> ok
<mikunos1> http://imagebin.org/185535
<glpiana> mikunos1: scegli remount
<mikunos1> ok
<glpiana> mikunos1: ora che mostra?
<mikunos1> un altro menu
<mikunos1> in italiano
<glpiana> mikunos1: che dice?
<mikunos1> con altre opzioni
<mikunos1> http://imagebin.org/185537
<glpiana> scegli root
<glpiana> mikunos1: poi dai il comando di prima: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_3
<mikunos1> ok
<mikunos1> andata!
<mikunos1> riavvio
<glpiana> mikunos1: ora scrivi exit e poi scegli resume
<mikunos1> ok
<mikunos1> è ripartito indicando degli errori
<mikunos1> passo dall'altra postazione
<mikunos1> per fare prima
<glpiana> mikunos1: ma si è avviato?
<mikunos> ecchime
<glpiana> mikunos: quindi ora si è avvaito?
<glpiana> *avviato
<mikunos> http://postimage.org/image/68tlihmaf/
<mikunos> si
<mikunos> questo è uno degli errori visibili
<mikunos> e questo è il secondo http://postimage.org/image/qhpsnbnud/
<glpiana> mikunos: scrivi nel terminale lsmod    e metti su pastebin
<mikunos> quindi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/749075/
<glpiana> mikunos: apri il catalyst control center e fai una configurazione da due monitor
<mikunos> mi dice che è necessario riavviare
<mikunos> e se ricapita il casino?!
<glpiana> mikunos: ok, riavvia
<glpiana> mikunos: rifacciamo quello che abbiamo fatto ora
<mikunos> niente da fare
<mikunos> sempre due monitor separati
<mikunos> clonati
<glpiana> mikunos: beh immagino tu lio abbia configurati come due monitor clonati. da ancora gli errori che apaprivano prima?
<glpiana> scusa ma sono clonati o separati?
<filo1234> separati in casa
<mikunos> no io li ho configurati come twinview
<mikunos> e continuano a rimanere clonati
<mikunos> sembra che CCC non prenda le impostazioni
<mikunos> sono identici
<mikunos> nel senso che vedo due puntatori fare la stessa cosa sullo stesso desktop
<mikunos> ma in 2 monitor differenti
<mikunos> clonati
<glpiana> mikunos: apri il catalyst control center e fammi vedere la schermata
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> http://postimage.org/image/gdmxdot0b/
<glpiana> mikunos: clicca sul terzo schermo, quellos enza numero
<glpiana> mikunos: cosa mostra?
<mikunos> si, mostra come attivarlo
<glpiana> mikunos: mi mostri l'immagine? non vedo il catalyst da 1992
<mikunos> ma appena lo attivo crea il problema di prima
<mikunos> http://postimage.org/image/gdmxdot0b/
<glpiana> mikunos: è la stessa di prima
<mikunos> si scusa link sbagliato
<mikunos> http://postimage.org/image/3kzn5e8an/
<glpiana> mikunos: e se clicchi su applica te li fa funzionare tutti e tre?
<mikunos> no
<mikunos> non me ne fa funzionare nemmeno 2
<mikunos> figuriamoci 3 :D
<glpiana> mikunos: chiudi catalyst, vai sul gestore dei driver proprietari e disattiva i driver proprietari ati
<glpiana> mikunos: poi riavvia e torna, che vediamo il comportamento degli open
<mikunos> rimuovo?
<mikunos> rimuovo i drivers fglrx proprietari
<glpiana> sì
<mikunos> fatto
<mikunos> riavvio
<glpiana> sì
<mikunos> monitor neri!
<mikunos> non parte più!
<glpiana> mikunos: vai in recovery mode
<mikunos1> ok
<glpiana> mikunos1: ok cosa?
<mikunos1> ok sono al menu del recovery
<glpiana> mikunos1: quale dei due che abbiamo visto prima?
<mikunos1> con un casino di scritte che parlano di ext4_da_writepages
<mikunos1> quello italiano
<glpiana> mikunos1: apri root
<mikunos1> scorrono le scritte dell'ext4 sopra tutto il menu
<glpiana> mikunos1: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> mikunos1: sì, facile che a furia di spegnerlo male stai sminchiando il filesystem
<glpiana> dimmi se ti elenca il file
<mikunos1> dice che il file xorg.conf non esiste
<glpiana> mikunos1: ok, scrivi exit e poi scegli resume
<mikunos1> ok
<mikunos1> si sta avviando vediamo un pò
<mikunos1> tutto nero
<mikunos1> niente da fare
<glpiana> mikunos1: secondo me il problema adesso sta altrove, cioè sul filesystem
<glpiana> mikunos1: vado a prendere un caffè
<glpiana> a tra un po'
<mikunos1> anche io
<mikunos1> buon caffè
<glpiana> mikunos1: fai un controllo dei dischi, oppure, cosa che richiede probabilment emeno tempo, rifai l'installazione pulita
<mikunos> si credo che farò un'altra installazione di ubuntu. Mi consigli di ridimensionare un hd di 500 gb? Se si quanto devo dare al OS?
<glpiana> mikunos: dipende tutto da quel che devi farci, ho intendi che vuoi creare la home separata?
<mikunos> uso degli hd esterni
<mikunos> per i miei dati
<glpiana> mikunos: speiga allora perchè ridimensionarlo
<mikunos> per renderlo più veloce
<mikunos> ?
<mikunos> oppure non serve?
<glpiana> non serve
<glpiana> non serve
<mikunos> ok
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<BetaBrain_> buon dì
<mikunos> niente da fare!
<mikunos> sono stato condannato a pagare per qualche torto!
<glpiana> mikunos: hai reinstallato?
<mikunos> si glpiana
<glpiana> mikunos: spe che cambio pc e torno
<mikunos> ho impostato gli schermi come al solito utilizzando i drivers open ma al reboot ottengo un errore no screens found. Adesso sono in recovery mode
<mikunos> ho impostato gli schermi come al solito utilizzando i drivers open ma al reboot ottengo un errore no screens found. Adesso sono in recovery mode il file xorg.conf non è presente sotto X11 e i log del server Xorg mi danno proprio l'errore di no screen founds. Perchè Ubuntu ha cancellato il file di configurazione?
<glpiana> mikunos, quindi ogni volta il rpoblema è differente
<mikunos> no credo sia sempre lo stesso
<mikunos> la scheda video non viene riconosciuta creando disagi alla sua configurazione
<mikunos> sia manuale che automatica
<glpiana> vado a pranzo. a dopo
<mikunos> buon pranzo
<jester-> mikunos: in recovery; nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf e ci scrivi questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/749166/
<mikunos> ecchime
<jester-> mikunos: in recovery; nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf e ci scrivi questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/749166/
<mikunos> ho risolto con un sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jester-> hai fatto?
<jester-> mikunos: con la 11.10?
<mikunos> si
<jester-> non andava piu quel comando, lo hanno ripristinato?
<mikunos> http://imagebin.org/185552
<mikunos> non saprei
<mikunos> intanto funziona
<mikunos> il file xorg.conf non
<mikunos> c'è nell'allocazione
<mikunos> /etc/X11/
<jester-> mikunos: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg dovrebbe averlo creato
<mikunos> ma non c'è
<mikunos> non capisco come sta funzionando il tutto
<glpiana> mikunos, ???
<mikunos> il file xorg.conf non c'è
<mikunos> ma adesso tutto pare funzionare
<mikunos> faccio l'ultimo test
<mikunos> di riavvio
<mikunos> ecco e te pareva!
<mikunos> di nuovo!
<mikunos> ero riuscito ad impostare tutto: http://imagebin.org/185552
<mikunos> adesso non si avvia più!
<glpiana> mikunos, ridai il comando con cui hai messo a posto prima
<jester-> mikunos: scheda video?
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> sta "pensando"
<glpiana> jester-, ati hd qualcosa
<mikunos> hd6800
<mikunos> Radeon
<mikunos> si è bloccato
<jester-> con gnome3 e nvidia non va piu una sega con multimonitor
<mikunos> ctrl+alt+canc
<mikunos> riavvio
<mikunos> niente da fare
<jester-> pensa se uno ci lavora, aggiorna e se lo trova in quel posto
<mikunos> esattamente il mio caso
<mikunos> visto che ci lavoro
<glpiana> mikunos, la 6800 non c'è neanche sul sito amd ati
<filo1234> guarda sul sito della fiat
<mikunos> VGA Club 3d Radeon HD 6870
<jester-> mikunos: rimetti natty che tanto le differenze sono minime
<jester-> mikunos: fighi i 3 monitor
<mikunos> capperi ADESSO E' RIPARTITO!
<glpiana> -.-
<filo1234> mikunos: non spegnerlo mai più
<mikunos> ahahahah
<mikunos> ahahhaa
<jester-> hihihi
<mikunos> non faccio altro che riavviare
<mikunos> e alle volte va alle volte no
<mikunos> ma che può essere?
<mikunos> ok
<jester-> fa fatica a caricare il driver giusto
<mikunos> = AVVIO TEST =
<jester-> mikunos: hai installato un driver esterno?
<mikunos> no
<mikunos> 1. Spegnimento
<mikunos> Spento regolarmente
<jester-> mikunos: lsmod | grep radeon
<mikunos> 2. Accensione
<mikunos> Avvio del boot e beep
<mikunos> schermata violacea
<mikunos> senza logo
<glpiana> mikunos, eddai
<mikunos> schermata nera
<jester-> che storia
<glpiana> !chat | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mikunos> 3 righe che parlano del saned ok e battery state ok
<mikunos> glpiana, questo è Ubuntu non una chiaccherata
<mikunos> niente da fare rimane bloccato
<glpiana> mikunos, la cronaca dell'avvio del tuo pc non è inerente a sto canale
<mikunos> serve per far capire il problema ma se non vuoi vado via, basta dirlo
<massimo18> O_O
<glpiana> mikunos, per cortesia, rientra nei ranghi
<glpiana> mikunos, è ancora su schermata nera?
<jester-> mikunos: sudo /etc/modules e aggiungi: radeon
<mikunos> se riesco ad accedere jester-
<glpiana> mikunos, è ancora su schermata nera?
<mikunos> si anche al secondo ctrl+ alt+canc
<jester-> mikunos: da recoveri con nano
<mikunos> entro nel recovery
<glpiana> mikunos, ctrl+alt+f1  e dimmi se passa in console
<mikunos> un sec
<mikunos> si glpiana
<mikunos> fatto
<glpiana> mikunos, lo stai spegnondo ancora a forza?
<mikunos> no
<glpiana> ah ok, scrivi: sudo service lightdm restart
<mikunos> ctrl +alt + canc
<mikunos> E' partito!
<mikunos> che stregoneria è questa!
<jester-> mikunos: lsmod | grep radeon
<glpiana> mikunos, con quanti schermi attivi è partito?
<mikunos> tutti
<mikunos> jester- un sec che ti invio il pastie
<jester-> mikunos: lo trova radeon o no
<mikunos1> ecchime nel nuovo pc
<mikunos1> http://pastie.org/2919096
<mikunos1> ^^^ jester-
<glpiana> mikunos1, prova a fare come ti ha consigliato jester- . inserisci radeon in /etc/modules
<mikunos1> alla fine del file?
<glpiana> mikunos1, sì
<mikunos1> c'è un semplice: "lp"
<mikunos1> semplicemente la parola: radeon
<mikunos1> giusto?
<glpiana> mikunos1, sì
<mikunos1> ok fatto
<mikunos1> ora?
<glpiana> mikunos1, riavvia e vediamo se così si schioda prima
<mikunos1> spengo e riaccendo o semplicemente riavviare
<mikunos1> mi sa che sono due cose differenti
<glpiana> mikunos1, prova prima in un modo e poi nell'altro
<mikunos1> ok spengo definitivamente
<mikunos> spento
<jester-> mikunos: oppure un xorg cosi http://pastie.org/2919109
<mikunos> riavvio
<mikunos> Avvio in 15 sec. corretto!
<glpiana> mikunos, ora prova col riavvio
<massimo18> -.-
<mikunos> riavvio
<mikunos> schermata nera!
<glpiana> mikunos, ctrl+alt+f1
<mikunos> ok
<glpiana> mikunos, udo service lightdm restart
<mikunos> ok
<glpiana> mikunos, è andato?
<mikunos> si andato!
<glpiana> mikunos, crea un xorg.conf col contenuto che ti ha postato jester-
<glpiana> e poi riprova a riavvaire
<jester-> glpiana: metterei anche il vecchio e buon gdm
<glpiana> jester-, si può provare pure con quello
<jester-> soccome va bene allora bisogna mettere al ciofeca
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> jester-, come al solito. pare sia una linea chiave dello sviluppo
<jester-> mikunos: sudo apt-get install gdm e mettilo a default
<glpiana> jester-, spe, fagli fare una cosa per volta
<jester-> glpiana: eh
<glpiana> altrimenti non sappiamo cosa risolve e cosa no
<mikunos> ok
<glpiana> mikunos, hai fatto l'xorg.conf ora?
<mikunos> quindi creo un file così? http://pastie.org/2919109
<mikunos1> mi sento bip bip da una scrivania all'altra
<mikunos1> :D
<glpiana> mikunos1, l'hai fatto sto file?
<mikunos1> ok ho creato il file
<mikunos1> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> mikunos1, ora prova a riavviare
<mikunos1> ok
<mikunos> riavvio
<glpiana> a dopo
<mikunos> si è riavviato correttamente
<mikunos> provo lo spegnimento?
<mikunos> bene ho provato a spegnere jester- ma niente schermata nera
<mikunos> ho usato il comando di glpiana
<mikunos> ed ubuntu è tornato
<jester-> mikunos: sudo apt-get install gdm e mettilo a default
<mikunos> cosa vuol dire mettilo a default?
<jester-> quando chiede
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> fatto
<mikunos> spengo la macchina per riaccenderla successivamente?
<jester-> mikunos: yess
<mikunos> spengo
<mikunos> ok riavviato correttamente in twinview
<mikunos> controllo il riavvio?!
<jester-> mikunos: prova
<mikunos> una cosa mi domando. Le impostazione del twinview dove sono scritte se nel file xorg.conf non ci sono?
<mikunos> riavvio OK!
<mikunos> siamo quasi alla fine dell'odissea?
<mikunos> chissà!
<mikunos> volevo ringraziare tutti glpiana, jester- filo1234 ed ivanatwork per avermi aiutato
<filo1234> io non ho fatto niente
<polis> ciao
<polis> in riferimento a questa guida http://www.lffl.org/2011/11/installiamo-mate-e-le-estensioni-di.html,  mi da errore W: Errore GPG: http://tridex.net oneiric InRelease: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY C48ACD8647A88AD8
<polis> ho fatto tutto giusto  credo :(
<polis> c'è qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi
<polis> ?
<Uzzi> Sto cercando un how to completo per configurare ub 10.04 o 11.04 come controller di dominio misto(winzoz+linux). Avete qualche link?
<Mizio> Ciao
<pappijo> Salve, avrei bisogno di aiuto. Ho appena installato Ubuntu 11.10 su un laptop Acer Aspire  5750g, che ha due schede grafiche: una intel (l'unica connessa alle uscite video e allo schermo piatto) e una nvidia (GeForce G540M).
<pappijo> Quando ho installato il driver Nvidia, ubuntu ha cominciato ad utilizzare la sessione Unity 2d invece che Unity 3d
<pappijo> perché l'installazione del driver aveva disabilitato il driver precedente ma non aveva eseguito nvidia-xconfig.
<pappijo> Una volta eseguito nvidia-xconfig la sessione grafica ha smesso di funzionare e il comando startx dava questo messaggio di errore: "no devices found". Ho reinstallato Ubuntu e tutto funziona di nuovo, ma non posso usare la scheda NVIDIA. Cosa mi consigliate di fare?
<FloodBotIt1> pappijo: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Mizio> Qualcuno mi da una mano ho problemi di connessione con ubuntu in Ethernet e' lentissimo nella navigazione
<Mizio> Windows va che una scheggia ubuntu no come mai e' lentissimo
<Mizio> C'è qualche impostazione particolare
<Mizio> Nessuno...............
<BetaBrain_> Mizio, http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=3w4ck8rpwV0#t=390s
<Mizio> Io chiedo aiuto e voi che mi postate..........
<BetaBrain_> Mizio, ma scusa se scrivi <Mizio> Windows va che una scheggia ubuntu no come mai e' lentissimo
<Mizio> Appunto come mai?
<BetaBrain_> se dai dettagli sul problema magari ti si aiuta altrimenti non saprei
<Mizio> E che ne so
<BetaBrain_> e lo devo sapere io ?
<h2010n1> sorry what is your language?
<h2010n1> spanish?
<BetaBrain_> italian h2010n1
<Mizio> Ho provato a dare il dhcp sia in manuale che in automatico
<Mizio> Ma non va
<h2010n1> oh good
<Mizio> Forse sbaglio qualcosa
<BetaBrain_> Mizio, o_O
<Mizio> Tipo ipv4 che cosa sono i domini di ricerca
<Mizio> Io ho fatto come su Windows
<Mizio> Ho dato un ip statico
<Mizio> Una maschera l'indirizzo del router e i tre dns tipo 85.38.28.80 ecc
<BetaBrain_> non capisco
<Mizio> Cosa non capisci
<Mizio> Io do modifica commissione
<Mizio> Seleziono poi la mia connessione eternerà
<Mizio> Do modifica
<Mizio> Impostazioni ipv4 metodo manuale
<Mizio> Indirizzò 192.168.1.75 maschera 255.255.255.0 gatawey 192.168.1.1 poi do i dns
<Mizio> Va bene penso no
<Mizio> Ho messo tutto come su Windows
<Mizio> L'unica cosa e' domini di ricerca cosa sono
<glpiana> Mizio, guarda qui se trovi quel che cerchi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<lorenzo> Salve, ho bisogno di aiuto perché la risoluzione dello schermo va bene, però ne è tagliata una parte a destra...
<lorenzo> Salve, ho bisogno di aiuto perché la risoluzione dello schermo va bene, però è tagliata una parte a destra... o mezza barra di scorrimento...
<glpiana_> lorenzo: su che pc sei, fisso o portatile?
<lorenzo> glpiana_ fisso
<glpiana_> lorenzo: e lo schermo è un lcd?
<lorenzo> glpiana_ led
<glpiana_> lorenzo: di solito gli schermi hanno tra le impostazioni l'auto regolazione. il tuo ce l'ha?
<ciccios> ciao a tutti come istallo i driver per una hd5470 mobility
<glpiana_> ciccios: una ati?
<lorenzo> glpiana_ sì ce l'ha, in effetti ho provato a spostare la schermata sulla sinistra ma anche se la portassi al centro la parte destra risulta sempre tagliata...
<glpiana_> lorenzo: puoi proporci una schermata?
<glpiana_> !image | lorenzo
<ubot-it> lorenzo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lorenzo> glpiana_ subito :)
<ciccios> ubuntu nn riconosce la scheda video
<glpiana_> ciccios: è una ati la scheda di cui parli? apri un terminale e digita: lspci | grep -i vga   e mostraci cosa esce
<lorenzo> glpiana_ c'è qualcosa di assurdo la schermata appare normale http://imagebin.org/185584 ma non è la mia situazione sullo schermo :O
<glpiana_> lorenzo: lspci | grep -i vga    che vediamo che scheda è
<lorenzo> glpiana_ con le altre risoluzioni (che comunque non vanno bene) lo schermo è normale, cioè è intero... ecco la scheda: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200]
<glpiana_> lorenzo: scrivi: lsmod | grep radeon               e dimmi se elenca qualcosa
<lorenzo> glpiana_ un po' di cose le ha elencate... le metto su pastebin?
<glpiana_> lorenzo: no, basta che mi confermi che leggi radeon
<glpiana_> lorenzo: metti su pastebin invece l'output di xrandr
<lorenzo> glpiana_ che comando devo dare al terminale?
<glpiana_> lorenzo: xrandr
<lorenzo> glpiana_ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/749325/
<glpiana_> ok, vedo che è l'unica possibilità di refresh per quella risoluzione
<lorenzo> glpiana_ cioè, quindi?
<glpiana_> lorenzo: quando l'hai installata visualizzavi correttamente lo schermo?
<lorenzo> glpiana_ quando ho installato la scheda? era già installata, non l'ho mai cambiata, ho cambiato solo lo schermo
<glpiana_> lorenzo: quando hai installato ubuntu
<lorenzo> glpiana_ quando ho installato ubuntu la prima volta non ho mai avuto questi problemi... prima avevo un monitor vecchissimo e andava benone, il problema è arrivato solo ora
<glpiana_> lorenzo: ok, nuovo schermo su vecchia installazione. ho capito bene?
<lorenzo> glpiana_ esattamente
<glpiana_> lorenzo: facciamo una prova, che non necessariamente va a buon fine, ma tentare non nuoce. all'avvio del pc vedi il menu di grub?
<lorenzo> glpiana_ scusa l'ignoranza, quale sarebbe il menu di grub o.O
<glpiana_> quello in cui si sceglie il sistema operativo da avviare
<lorenzo> glpiana_ io ho un solo sistema
<spartac> ciao dove trovo  i driver per una brother mfc 295cn
<glpiana_> lorenzo: allora non lo visualizzi, per cui all'avvio del pc devi premere il tasti shift e lo devi tenere premuto fino a che ti appare un menu
<lorenzo> glpiana_ ok poi
<glpiana_> lorenzo: a questo punto premi il tasto "e", ti piazzi alla fine della riga che termina con quiet splash   e ci aggiungi nomodeset
<glpiana_> lorenzo: quindi premi ctrl+x per avviare il sistema e vediamo che fa
<glpiana_> spartac: se provi a installarla non trovi nessun driver per modelli simili nell'elenco?
<lorenzo> glpiana_ ok proviamo
<spartac> glpiana ho collegato la stampante al pc e mi da driver non presente
<glpiana_> spartac: vai su impostazioni di sistema -> stampanti
<spartac> ok
<glpiana_> spartac: poi prova a installare una nuova stampante e vedi sotto brother che driver hai
<glpiana_> spartac: se c'è qualche modello similare provalo, altrimenti vediamo se ci sono altre soluzioni
<spartac> ho quello di un'altra stampante
<spartac> una samsung
<glpiana_> spartac: parlo sempre di stampanti brother
<spartac> no nulla
<glpiana_> spartac: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/before.html guarda qui e cerca di seguire le istruzioni
<spartac> già fatto vado nella sezione linux ma nn trovo il link dei draiver
<spartac> perdonami ma sono nuovo del mondo ubuntu
<glpiana_> spartac: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-295CN
<spartac> devo prendere i file .deb giusto?
<spartac> tutti e due
<glpiana_> spartac: prendi il deb, ma leggi bene la guida nell'altra pagina
<spartac> ok
<glpiana_> spartac: se poi non riesci e sono ancora qui me la dovrò leggere pure io :D
<spartac> ok grazie
<spartac> a dopo
<jester-> glpiana_: sei matto a leggere?
<glpiana_> lol
<jester-> vai ai chiedere su qualche canale che leggere in canale o un man è diverso
<glpiana_> jester-: va là che spartac sembra ben disposto
<jester-> leggi meno e ti danno anche i comandi
<glpiana_> lorenzo: cambiato qualcosa?
<lorenzo> glpiana_ fatto, l'ultima parola però non era splash... uguale a prima
<lorenzo> glpiana, l'ultima parola era un'altra però non l'ho memorizzata
<glpiana_> lorenzo: cambio pc e arrivo
<Drizamanuber> è possibile mettere una dock simile a quella del mac su unity?
<Drizamanuber> qualcuno ha installato la cairo dock su ubuntu 11.04? va senza problemi? crea sfarfallii o disturbi vari?
<glpiana> lorenzo, c'erano quiet spash e un'altra cosa?
<glpiana> lorenzo, tipo vt.handoff=7 ?
<lorenzo> glpiana_ forse, il problema è che per sbaglio ho cancellato l'ultima lettera/numero e l'ho sostituita con una t... mi sa che rifaccio tutto... sto a fa un casino scusami... comunque devo scrivere "nomodeset" attaccato o con uno spazio, perché con uno spazio dopo la "N" mi appare lo slash, così praticamente n/omodeset..."N"
<lorenzo> *attaccato o con uno spazio?
<glpiana> lorenzo, devi scrivere nomodeset staccato da splash o quiet o quello che è l'ultima parola della riga
<lorenzo> glpiana_ anche se mi appare lo slash dopo la "n" e mi va a capo?
<glpiana> lorenzo, sì, basta che non la scrivi tu la \ :)
<glpiana> è solo per rappresentare che la rga continuerebbe
<glpiana> lorenzo, per prova puoi anche levare quiet splash e lasciare solo nomodeset
<glpiana> lorenzo, tanto stiamo provando
<lorenzo> glpiana_ ah, non lo sapevo :) e levo anche quell'alttra roba dopo quiet splash quindi?
<lorenzo> *altra
<glpiana> lorenzo, prova, ma io ti consiglio di levare al massimo quiet e splash al momento
<lorenzo> glpiana_ daccordo... riprovo
<glpiana> lorenzo, devo andare. prova aggiungendolo semplicemente
<lorenzo> glpiana_ fatto niente, ho provato a sostituire "quiet splash" con nomodeset... la schermata è uguale a prima, per di più non ho più la dashboard di prima, ma forse dipende da come ho fatto il login...
<lorenzo> di nuovo, ho un problema con la schermata visualizzata, ho la parte a destra tagliata
<delta> scusate mi date una mano a istallare i drivr della mia scheda video
<jester-> delta: che roba è
<delta> atiradeon mobility 5470
<jester-> delta: impstazioni di sistema/driver aggiuntivi ti vede qualcosa?
<delta> si mi da 2 driver da istallare uno me lo  istalla l'antro no riguardano tutti e due la scheda video
<Dig_> Salve, sto cercando di aggiungere una stampante di rete su Oniric, ma non ci riesco. L'altro pc con ubuntu 11.04 la vede e funge. quindi sono io non mi destreggio con Oniric qui c'è la rete http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/749478/
<jester-> delta: logico che devi installare quello della video; l'altro cos'è
<delta> pure  della scheda video
<delta> aspetta ti scrivo  il nome del driver
<jester-> delta: cosa consiglia
<delta> questo driver che nn si istalla è un aggiornamento post relese
<delta> e mi dice che
<jester-> delta: dovrebbe essercene uno consigliato
<delta> un che è quello che sono riuscito a istallare
<delta> ma se io vado su
<delta> impostazioni di sistema e grafica
<delta> mi dice
<jester-> delta: sudo glxinfo | grep rendndering
<delta> ok
<delta> glxinfo: command not found ecco cosa mi dice
<jester-> delta: installa il pacchetto che ti suggerisce e rifai
<delta> è già istallato
<delta> se vado su  impostazioni di sistema e grafica
<funzionubuntu> buona serata, grazie ai vostri consigli l'Asrock e' diventato super funzionale non fosse per il programma OpenSubtitlesPlayer V4 che apro con wine ma chiede codecs AAC qualcuno sa da dove prenderli? E' il migliore per visualizzare files mkv in alta definiczione
<delta> mi dice che i driver sono quelli vesa Park
<delta> e la esperienza è starda
<delta> standar
<delta> scusa
<funzionubuntu> anche picasa sotto ubuntu mi dice che non mi fa fare video da foto perche' e' come se fosse winzoz 2000, sapete perche'?
<jester-> delta: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<delta> ok
<delta> sta istallando
<delta> finito
<delta> fatto
<delta> istallato
<funzionubuntu> sono due domande stupide le mie o non c'e' nessuno in grado di rispondere? grazie
<enzotib> funzionubuntu, anche picasa con wine?
<funzionubuntu> no picasa no
<funzionubuntu> è incredibile che quando apro picasa sotto ubuntu mi dice che ho windows 2000 naturalmente solo nel caso che voglia dalle foto fare un filmato accompagnato da piste audio
<bodhibob> funzionubuntu, è emulato con wine
<Dig_> mi aiutate ad aggiungere la stampante di rete su oniric???
<funzionubuntu> ho 2 pc nell'altro non c'e' wine ma da lo stesso problema, con picasa non si riesce (sotto ubuntu) a mettere la versione 3.8 solo la 3
<bodhibob> picasa ha wine dentro
<samuele> ciao ho ubuntu 11.10 32 bit quando si avvia nel monitir ci sono delle righe bianche e nere poi funziona normalmente e lo fa anche quando si arresta        http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/749525/  mi dite cosa ce che non va grazie
<samuele> monitor
<[anubi]> raga ho un problema con i temi... quando cerco di impostare il tema "clearlooks"
<[anubi]> mi compare sto errore "questo tema non avrà l'aspetto originale poichè il motore di temi GTK+ <<clearlooks>> richiesto non è installato"
<Dreeg> buonasera.. ho aggiornato il mio portatile con xubuntu 11.10 (e ora mentre scrivo sto aggiornando il portatile) ma ho un problema.. si è riavviato e si è bloccato alla schermata nera con scritte bianche.. ci sono due fail: "Starting lightDM display manager" e "Starting automatick crash report generation".. e ora c'è il trattino lampeggiante da quasi 10 minuti dopo "Checking Battery State.."
<riccardo_> uso ubuntu 11.10 , non riesco a cambiare la lingua inglese in lingua italiana... quando apro languages mi scrive > errore nella lettura del database < come risolvo?
<riccardo_> uso ubuntu 11.10 , non riesco a cambiare la lingua inglese in lingua italiana... quando apro languages mi scrive > installazione lingua incompleta> e poi quando clicko installa mi scrive <errore nella lettura del database < come risolvo?
<Dreeg> ho fatto ctrl+alt+canc e ha terminato, speriamo non sia successo qualcosa
<riccardo__> uso ubuntu 11.10 , non riesco a cambiare la lingua da inglese a italiano , quando clicko language support mi scrive installazione incompleta e poi quando clicko installa mi scrive errore nella lelttura del tabase come risolvo?
<riccardo__> uso ubuntu 11.10 , non riesco a cambiare la lingua da inglese a italiano , quando clicko language support mi scrive installazione incompleta e poi quando clicko installa mi scrive errore nella lettura del database come risolvo?
<go^> ragazzi non esiste più ubuntu netbook edition ?
<bodhibob> riccardo__, dai sudo apt-get update e poi riprova
<riccardo__> ok grz
<bodhibob> go^, no
<go^> bodhibob, azz..e cosa si usa sui netbook ?
<bodhibob> kubuntu ha l'interfaccia per netbook r ubuntu con gnome mi sembra che con i netbook vada bene
<bodhibob> con unity*
<riccardo__> bodhibob: stesso errore > errore nella lettura del database 56% <
<go^> proverò la 11.10
<bodhibob> riccardo__, hai paciccato i repository per installare qualche software?
<riccardo__> bodhibob: no
<AleDisperato> ciao a tutti ragazzi!
<AleDisperato> c'e qualcuno con cui posso parlare?
<bodhibob> riccardo lsb_release -r
<bodhibob> !qualcuno | AleDisperato
<ubot-it> AleDisperato: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<riccardo__> bodhibob: Release:	11.10
<AleDisperato> il mio notebook ha avuto un problema all hard disk che non funyiona piu.. volevo sapere se e possibile usare linux installato su pendrive sul mio pc senza hard disk..
<AleDisperato> cioe e possibile usare linux installato su pendrive in un pc senza hard disk??
<bodhibob> si è possibile non è il massimo portalo ad aggiustare AleDisperato
<bodhibob> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<bodhibob> hai una live su usb
<AleDisperato> si l ho portato, il problema e che sono in serbia e qui mi hanno detto che gli hard disk per il mio pc non si trovano
<riccardo__> bodhibob: come posso risolvere? come posso cambiare la lingua da inglese a italiano?
<AleDisperato> altra domanda: sul mio notebook (packard bell 12 pollici) posso montare qualsiasi hard disk interno?
<bodhibob> riccardo__, io non uso gnome
<bodhibob> non so che pacchetti per la lingua
<bodhibob> usa ubuntu
<riccardo__> bodhibob:  idem uso unity , come posso cambiare la lingua ?
<bodhibob> io no
<AleDisperato> su un notebook (packard bell 12 pollici) posso montare qualsiasi hard disk interno?
<bodhibob> ho kubuntu e ora eligthtement con bodhi
<riccardo__> bodhibob: quindi non sai come cambiare la lingua?
<AleDisperato> intendo deve avere delle caratteristiche essenziali o no?
<riccardo__> bodhibob: quindi non sai come si fa' a cambiare la lingua?
<riccardo__> jester-: c 6?
<bodhibob> riccardo__, di solito la imposti all'installazione e scarica i pacchetti quando insstalli
<AleDisperato> su un notebook (packard bell 12 pollici) posso montare qualsiasi hard disk interno?
<riccardo__> bodhibob: infatti e nn capisco xke nn l ha fatto
<riccardo__> bodhibob: e nn capisco xke clickando language support > installa ... mi continua a scrivere > errore lettura database 56%<
<riccardo__> bodhibob: so ke si può installare la lingua da terminale ma nn conosco il comando
<bodhibob> riccardo__, sudo apt-get install language-pack-it
<riccardo__> bodhibob: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/749599/
<bodhibob> è già installato
<riccardo__> bodhibob: se è già installato xke le varie icone e menu sono inglese?
<riccardo__> bodhibob: se è già installato xkÉ mi scrive ke è l'installazione lingua è incompleta?
<bodhibob> ti manca il pacchetto per gnome
<riccardo__> bodhibob: io non uso gnome uso unity
<bodhibob> riccardo__, documentati prima di dire cazzate :)
<bodhibob> unity è una interfaccia di gnome
<riccardo__> nn dico kzt vbb se nn lo sai bastava dirlo , spero d trovare ki lo sa , jester o overme
<riccardo__> se usassi gnome nn avrei le incone in verticale tipo dash board classico d unity
<bodhibob> language-pack-gnome-it installa questo
<riccardo__> gnome è il menu in orizzontale applicazioni > risorse > sistema , vbb
<bodhibob> riccardo__, se non ti fidi di me c'è sempre wikipedia o google e vedi che dici cazzate e hai gnome
<riccardo__> lascia stare se manco sai la diff tra gnome e unity , e scrivi kzt , meglio ke nn mi fai installare cose inutili , vbb , spero d trovare 1 competente la prox volta...
<riccardo__> confermo scrivi kzt e uso unity vbb bye
<bodhibob> riccardo__, ma capisci onop che unity è una appendice di gnome o no che se vuoi l'italiano devi installare il pacchetto per gnome?
<bodhibob> testa di cemento
<JNO> bodhibob, non usi unity?
<bodhibob> no
<JNO> perche non piace a nessuno... ma a me piace hihih
<bodhibob> io uso kubuntu
<anubi|dell> passerò anche io a kde
<JNO> ho messo anche i font del man :)
<JNO> mac
<lorenzo> ho un problema con la schermata visualizzata, ho la parte a destra tagliata...
<lorenzo> ho un problema con la schermata visualizzata, ho la parte a destra tagliata... ma la risoluzione è giusta...
<biodo> buonaseraaaaaaaaa
<lorenzo> ho un problema con la schermata visualizzata, ho la parte a destra tagliata... ma la risoluzione è giusta...
<degli> nssuno usa la firma digitale?
<lorenzo> ho un problema con la schermata visualizzata, ho la parte a destra tagliata... ma la risoluzione è giusta...
<degli> è il monitor
<lorenzo> degli, no
<gigirock> Sono su eeepc con ubuntu 1104 come configuro wifi ?
<nyarlatotep> Ciao a tutti cerco qualcuno con vaio f11b4e
<nyarlatotep> c'è qualcuno
<nyarlatotep> Ciao Puccio
<enzotib> !nessuno | nyarlatotep
<ubot-it> nyarlatotep: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<nyarlatotep> Volevo sapere se qualcuno ha esperienza con ubuntu 11.10 e vaio f11 con nvidia gt330m
<enzotib> nyarlatotep, perché non esponi il problema, invece di girarci intorno?
<nyarlatotep> Mi sembra che ad ogni release rallenti sempre di più almeno è quanto vedo da glxgears e gtkperf
<nyarlatotep> ho aggiornato con xorg-edgers e kernel 3.1.2 compilato da me
<nyarlatotep> da vanilla con la patch per ureadahead
<nyarlatotep> però anche con i drivers nvidia 290.10 la velocità non è mai al top
<nyarlatotep> Penso che il massimo l'ho ottenuto con Lucid Lynx
<nyarlatotep> Non so se anche voi avete la stessa sensazione
<nyarlatotep> sembra che compiz sia lento, che Unity sia lento
<nyarlatotep> boh
<nyarlatotep> Sembra non ci sia nessuno
<nyarlatotep> O almeno nessuno che mi sappia consigliare
<nyarlatotep> :(
<pisto> ciao. c'è un modo per cambiare volume da linea di comando? non posso mandare keystrokes virtuali. Il fatto è che ho un'applicazione a pieno schermo che cattura tutti gli input, e vorrei comunque essere in grado di cambiare il volume di sistema con il telecomando (che ho configurato e funziona con lirc)
<enzotib> pisto, guarda amixer
<pisto> sei sicuro che debba avere con alsa? non è pulseaudio il driver che si dovrebbe toccare?
<pisto> (non mi è ben chiara la relazione fra i due)
<enzotib> pisto, pulseaudio è una specie di multiplexer, permette a più programmi di usare l'audio contemporaneamente
<enzotib> sudo amixer set Master 1+
<pisto> grazie.
<enzotib> vabe', anxhe senza sudo
<enzotib> anche*
<pisto> interessante, il controllo è anche più fine di quello con i tasti
<enzotib> puoi anche impostare una percentuale o altro, vedi la pagina di manuale di amixer
<pisto> no, mi va bene così grazie
<pisto> (finalmente ho una risposta conclusiva da questo canale lol)
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> ciao enzotib
<enzotib> ciao esulu
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-26
<roxdragon> sera
<giorgio88> Uso Ubuntu oneric ocelot aggiornato e quando utilizzo skype, il programma freeza e il sistema non è più in grado di spegnersi o di riavviarsi senza andare in blocco... come posso risolvere?
<giorgio88> aggiungo che il sistema non è in grado di killare il processo skype ne da terminale ne da monitor delle attività
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<ar3ac> ciao a tutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ar3ac> qualcuno mi sa dire l'iter da seguire per parlare con lo sviluppatore dei driver della tastiera del kernel ?
<jester-> ar3ac: chiedi in #ubuntu-it-dev
<beginner> ciao a tutti
<beginner> ho bisogno un aiutino
<elgaton> beginner: Di' pure
<beginner> scusate ma come da nickname sono una principiante
<beginner> è possibile togliere il nome del mio account nella barra superiore dove risiede anche l'orologio, il volume , ect ect ?
<elgaton> beginner: Fammi vedere un attimo...
<beginner> come devo fare?
<beginner> ho installato ubuntu 11.10
<elgaton> Un attimo solo...
<elgaton> beginner: apri l'applicazione "Terminale", digita "sudo apt-get remove indicator-session" (senza le virgolette) e premi Invio. Ti verrà chiesta la password, digitala (non apparirà sullo schermo) e premi Invio.
<beginner> ok provo :-)
<elgaton> beginner: Attenzione: ciò rimuoverà anche l'indicatore che segnala la tua presenza sulle reti di messaggistica istantanea.
<pisto> enzotib, qual è il comando per togglare da muto a non? ho provato con amixer set Master toggle, ma funziona solo per mettere muto, non torna indietro
<beginner> anche il bottone accensione spegnimento o come si chiama poi?
<elgaton> beginner: Quello è meglio non rimuoverlo dato che è l'unico metodo grafico per spegnere il sistema in modo sicuro
<elgaton> beginner: Non so se la soluzione che ti ho detto tolga anche quello.
<elgaton> beginner: Al limite prova, mal che vada lo reinstalliamo
<beginner> .. forse mi son spiegata male io. Allora se io do quel sudo... mi spariranno tutte le iconcine in alto o solo quello del nome e le notifiche dei messaggi?
<elgaton> beginner: Solo nome e notifica messaggi
<beginner> a bom allora va bene .. ora lo faccio
<beginner> grazie mille
<elgaton> Di niente
<beginner> ma devo riavviare il computer dopo?
<elgaton> beginner: No, con Ubuntu il computer non lo devi riavviare quasi mai :), basta fare il logout e il login di nuovo
<beginner> che figata
<beginner> spero di avere un buon risultato così posso rimuovere windows xp
<elgaton> beginner: Le uniche volte in cui devi riavviare per forza sono quelle in cui fra gli altri aggiornamenti c'è quello del "kernel" (componente centrale di Linux).
<elgaton> Per il resto se Ubuntu non pensa da sé a riavviare solo i componenti del sistema da aggiornare quando fai gli aggiornamenti basta fare logout e login.
<beginner> ah.. e questo viene in automatico o devo dare dei comandi come ho fatto poco fa?
<elgaton> beginner: Per il kernel ti dovrebbe comparire la richiesta di riavvio quando hai completato l'aggiornamento (come con Windows Update, per intenderci).
<elgaton> Per il resto Ubuntu fa tutto in automatico.
<beginner> bellissimo
<beginner> .. ehm.. dimmi ora che non mi tocca ogni tot ore o minuti riavviare continuamente come con gli update di windows xp
<beginner> mi viene il nervoso ..
<elgaton> beginner: No, l'icona ti dovrebbe apparire fra le altre e stare lì senza notifiche intrusive :)
<elgaton> C'è semplicemente e basta
<beginner> grazie mille per queste info sei molto gentile
<elgaton> Di niente
<beginner> ma tutti i linuxiani sono così gentili? siete da sposare se fosse così
<beginner> XD
<elgaton> XD
<beginner> in forum di windows ci sono molti sbruffoni che ti complicano la vita di più rovinandoti il pc facendo piu pasticci
<elgaton> Dipende da chi si trova
<beginner> ok mi escono fuori varie scritte da terminale.
<elgaton> Ti chiede di continuare: premi "s" e poi Invio
<beginner> si l'ho fatto
<beginner> poi sotto ci sono varie righe che dicono ELABORAZIONE
<elgaton> beginner: OK, aspetta che finisca, poi chiudi la finestra, fai logout e login
<beginner> ok
<beginner> faccio il logout..
<beginner> a dopo
<elgaton> A dopo
<beginner> rieccomi
<elgaton> Torno fra un po'
<beginner> me sparito il bottone per spegnere o riavviare il pc :S
<elgaton> beginner: apri il terminale e dai "sudo apt-get install indicator-session" per rimettere tutto a posto.
<elgaton> (Così tornerà come prima).
<beginner> ok
<elgaton> Ora devo assentarmi fino alle due circa, poi torno e do' un'occhiata più approfondita.
<beginner> grazie mille
<beginner> a più tardi
<samuele> ciao mi dite come si fa x sitemare questo   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/750203/     io ho ubuntu 11.10 32 bit grazie
<massimo18> samuele, dai lo stesso comando preceduto da sudo
<samuele> ok
<arma> giorno a tuttu
<arma> i*
<arma> cè qualcuno?
<arma> ragazzi?
<samuele> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/750232/         cosa ce che non va  grazie
<nish> ciao!
<nish> avevo bisogno di un chiarimento veloce
<nish> come mai sulla distro 11.10 non c`e' wubi?
<samuele> qundo avvio ubuntu non si avvia normalmente si avvia con una schemata a strisce bianche e nere e si arresta  nello stesso modo
<samuele> cosa si deve fare x risolvere il problema grazie
<Panaclerio_> mi va in crash firefox quando apro una pagina che richiede un plugin vlc per firefox. Ci sono altri plugin da provare oltre al vlc?
<Piter85> ciao a tutti! Ho un problema con virtualbox, ho i sorgenti di un kernel configurato e compilato e messo le immagini su /boot . Il nuovo kernel in VirtualBox funziona bene tranne che con la condivisione di cartelle. Se su virtualbox faccio partire il kernel che avevo prima invece funziona tutto. La mia domanda è... c'è qualche voce specifica del file di configurazione del kernel che magari ho dimenticato di spuntare per il montaggio di filesistem di ti
<elgaton> Piter85: quali sono le versioni dei due kernel?
<Piter85> 2.6.35-22 è quella che mi ha messo quando ho installato ubuntu 10.10 su VirtualBox 2.6.38.2 è quella che ho aggiunto io
<Piter85> p.s. ciao elgaton
<Piter85> :)
<elgaton> Piter85: Ciao :) Magari ti conviene copiare il file di configurazione del vecchio kernel nella directory dove fai la build del nuovo, ora non sono praticissimo di kernel ma dovrebbe essere una buona scelta.
<Piter85> si quello certamente.. è che ho cambiato la configurazione del nuovo kernel perchè per un corso universitario devo aggiungere nuove system call e quindi ricompilare svariate volte. Con il file di configurazione del vecchio kernel mi compila tutti i moduli e ci vogliono ore
<Piter85> per quello ho cambiato la configurazione, per elimiare cose che per me erano superflue
<elgaton> Piter85: Di sicuro puoi togliere tutti i moduli relativi ad hardware che non ti serve. Evita di togliere il supporto a feature varie del kernel. Prova e dimmi se va, è una sorta di compromesso.
<Piter85> mmm cioè? che dovrei lasciare secondo te?
<elgaton> Piter85: togli solo i moduli che corrispondono ad hardware reale (es. schede wireless, video...). Lascia invariato tutto il resto E lascia il supporto per l'hardware emulato da VirtualBox (scheda di rete in primis).
<Piter85> eh.. io quello voglio sapere... in che punto del file config (lo configuro con make menuconfig) andare a trovare i supporti per l'hardware emulato da macchina virtuale
<elgaton> Piter85: guardo la documentazione di VirtualBox per sapere che hardware usa... un attimo
<Piter85> ah... grazie scusa il disturbo...
<osho000> salve se ho laptop 64bit scarico ubuntu 64 o 32bit?
<elgaton> osho000: Ti conviene usare i 64.
<osho000> a ok grazie
<Piter85> elgaton: mi sa che ho trovato qualcosa qui http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Virtualbox_Guest#Configuring_the_Kernel
<elgaton> Piter85: Ah, perfetto, quelle allora sono le voci essenziali
<elgaton> Piter85: per il resto elimina pure, tranne magari le voci relative all'USB
<Piter85> mmm ho già tutto selezionato tranne la rete e i suoni che a me non servono
<elgaton> Piter85: La rete la devi mettere se vuoi usare le cartelle condivise (VirtualBox usa una sorta di Samba)
<Piter85> cavolo -.-
<Piter85> mi sa che hai ragione
<Piter85> mo provo va
<Piter85> grz :)
<elgaton> Al limite tienila (e anche i suoni), meglio un modulo in più che una compilazione in più
<elgaton> Prego :)
<Piter85> sta compilando.. ho un altro problemino.. quando ho i due kernel e faccio partire la macchina virtuale mi parte in automatico il primo in lista (grub non mi appare). Mi appare grub solo se durante il caricamento resetto la macchina. qualcuno sa il perchè?
<elgaton> Piter85: nuovo comportamento di grub (o meglio, nuova opzioncina). Premi Shift durante l'avvio e ti visualizza la lista.
<Piter85> è strano però ho installato l'11.10 sul mio desktop e il grub me lo fa vedere anche senza premere nulla
<elgaton> Piter85: Forse avevi aggiornato da una versione precedente che ti ha lasciato intatto il vecchio file di configurazione? (Ipotesi...)
<Piter85> mmm il file di configurazione non è nella home penso. ho mantenuta solo quella
<Piter85> comunque con shift mi ha fatto vedere grub... sei grande!
<elgaton> Piter85: In realtà quando fai l'upgrade ti dovrebbe chiedere se sostituire i vecchi file di configurazione che risultano essere stati modificati (tipo /etc/default/grub). Ora dato che uso BURG come bootloader non saprei più di tanto, prova però a cambiare il timeout in /etc/default/grub e a dare "sudo update-grub").
<Piter85> no nn ho fatto l'upgrade io. ho installato il nuovo ubuntu tenendomi da parte la home
<elgaton> Piter85: strano allora...
<Piter85> bho :)
<Piter85> tu hai mai aggiunto system call elgaton?
<elgaton> Piter85: no, ho lavorato con le system call ma non le ho mai aggiunte. Prova però a consultare la documentazione del kernel, mi pare ci siano là le convenzioni di scrittura, o parti dall'esaminare ad es. il codice per una write()
<Piter85> si quelle le ho viste a lezione
<elgaton> Ora come ora non ho i sorgenti del kernel sottomano... prova anche a guardare "Linux Device Drivers" per capire un po' la struttura del kernel e dei sottosistemi
<Mattia> Ciao!
<Piter85> si ho preso un pò di guide già :)
<Mattia> Qualcuno se ne intende di c++
<HoldenC> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Piter85> mattia prova anche sul forum di ubuntu-it.org nella sezione programmazione
<Mattia> ma andavo meglio in chat
<ugp> ciao a tutti
<elgaton> Ciao
<ugp> scusa
<ugp> per fare qualche domanda tecnica sulla distribuzione softwoare liber
<ugp> posso?
<elgaton> ugp: Meglio andare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<elgaton> così non intasiamo il canale di supporto
<ugp> ook
<Piter85> elgaton: niente da fare.. aggiungendo la rete mi viene comunque il messaggio: /sbin/mount.vboxfs: mounting failed with the error: no such device
<elgaton> Piter85: Mi sa allora che manca il file in /dev...
<Piter85> forse sbaglio io. Io compilo i file sulla mia macchina e poi tramite cartella condivisa installo su virtual box solo le immagini
<elgaton> Compili sulla tua macchina anche le Guest Additions?
<Piter85> le guest additions l'ho installate all'inizio su virtual box
<elgaton> Però quando cambi il kernel mi sa che le devi ricompilare (prova a fare i .deb del kernel e degli header sulla tua macchina, poi installali nel guest e compila lì le additions)
<Piter85> mai fatto i deb. sempre compilato con make e installato mettendo le immagini su /boot e aggiornando grub
<elgaton> Usa il comando make-kpkg così:
<elgaton> cd /directory/del/kernel
<Piter85> ogni volta che ricompilo devo rifare i deb dopo e reinstallarli
<elgaton> Esatto, ma è meglio usare i .deb che copiare tutto a mano, anche perché così aggiorni il disco initrd e attivi tutti i trigger (es. update di GRUB) in automatico
<elgaton> senza contare che gestisci i file in modo più pulito
<elgaton> Comunque:
<elgaton> cd /directory/del/kernel
<elgaton> <copia il file di configurazione vecchio, fai la configurazione con make config...>
<FloodBotIt1> elgaton: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<elgaton> make-kpkg clean
<elgaton> make-kpkg kernel_image
<jester-> Piter85: a quale pro compili un kernel per vbox
<Piter85> devo inserire nuove syscall nel kernel per un corso universitario e per evitare di fare danni uso una macchina virtuale
<jester-> Piter85: o lo compili convenzionale e installi sulla virtuale o fai i deb dall'host e li porti in vbox
<Piter85> per convenzionale intendi con make?
<jester-> !kernel | Piter85
<ubot-it> Piter85: Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<jester-> Piter85: si make e make install
<jester-> i deb sono la via migliore
<Piter85> capito. il mio problema jester è che su virtualbox se faccio partire il kernel configurato da me non mi permette di condividere cartelle con l'host
<Piter85> jester-: te hai mai aggiunto syscall?
<reddos> ciao a tutti sapete dirmi come mai su amsn di ubuntu mi dice nome utente o passuword errati grazie
<Piter85> prova a vedere se hai il bloc_maiuscolo attivato reddos
<elgaton> reddos: È la prima volta che usi AMSN? Magari avevi salvato la password prima, hai cambiato password all'account e AMSN tenta di fare login con la vecchia password...
<reddos> gia fatto
<Piter85> o il bloc_num se usi un portatile
<reddos> non ho cambiato niente
<reddos> uso un fisso
<Piter85> ma se vai su msn.it e fai il login con le stesse credenziali ti fa entrare?
<reddos> e successo oggi 5 giorni fa funzionava
<elgaton> Ora però ti fa entrare?
<elgaton> (Intendo il sito MSN...)
<reddos> esatto
<reddos> ho gia provato in un altro pc con ubuntu 11.10 fa uguale
<elgaton> reddos: prova a uscire da AMSN, apri un terminale e dai "mv ~/.amsn ~/.amsn.old", quindi riavvia AMSN e riprova
<Piter85> reddos: non ho capito. su msn.it ti fa fare l'accesso oppure no?
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/750365/     mi da questo
<reddos> non entro  mi dice  nome utente o passuword errati
<elgaton> In MSN?
<reddos> si amsn di ubuntu
<elgaton> Se vai nel sito msn.it e fai il login da lì (sul sito), funziona?
<reddos> no non funziona nemmeno da li
<elgaton> Allora hai qualche problema con il tuo account MSN.
<elgaton> Non è un problema di AMSN in sé.
<reddos> allora che puo essere
<elgaton> Sicuro di aver messo la parte "dopo la chiocciola" dell'indirizzo? (Es. NON "prova", ma "prova@live.it", ad esempio)
<reddos> sono sicuro lindirizzo emeil e la passuword sono esatti
<Piter85> scrivi al supporto di msn allora
<elgaton> Vai su account.live.com, prova a fare il login da lì. Se non funziona, clicca su "Problemi di accesso all'account" e segui le istruzioni per contattare il supporto MSN.
<SG-1> Ciao a tutti.
<elgaton> Ciao
<corsairutx> ciao a tutti sapete dirmi se qualcuno recentemente in seguito a degli aggiornamenti ha avuto problemi con l'audio? un mio amico mi ha contattato dicendomi che ha riscontrato questo problema.. non  ho altri dettagli ma magari è un problema già noto..
<reddos> io ho 2 pc nel primo ho 10.10 e nel secondo 11.10 e amsn mi da lo stesso problema
<elgaton> reddos: Infatti il problema NON dipende da AMSN ma dal tuo account che hai creato su Windows Live. AMSN non può che rifiutarti il login perché è il servizio di Windows Live a rifiutarlo. NON è un problema di AMSN.
<reddos> ho gia provato una ricerca su  google e ho visto che e successo ad altri  pero non ho trovato la soluzione
<elgaton> reddos: Vai su account.live.com, clicca su "Problemi di accesso all'account" e da lì contatta il supporto di Windows Live.
<reddos> ok ora provo ti ringrazio ciao
<elgaton> Ciao
<Piter85> bye
<motz> salve, scusate l'off topic. Che voi sappiate, esiste un software o un tool online che permette di creare ritmi (cioè delle basi ritmiche di percussioni)
<motz> ?
<bobbybong> motz, hydrogen
<bobbybong> !info Hydrogen
<ubot-it> Package Hydrogen does not exist in oneiric
<motz> bobbybong, che cos'è hydrogen?
<bobbybong> !info hydrogen
<ubot-it> hydrogen (source: hydrogen): advanced drum machine/step sequencer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-3 (oneiric), package size 4632 kB, installed size 14600 kB
<motz> bobbybong, ma al momento sono su mac
<mikunos> Salve a tutti
<Damaskinos> Buona era
<Damaskinos> scusate ma un programma con pacchetto tar.gz non può essere installato sul pc?
<mikunos> si
<Damaskinos> cioè invece di tenere la cartella e posizionarla in un punto e creare un collegamento
<jester-> Damaskinos: dipende da cosa c'è dentro
<bobbybong> !compilare | Damaskinos
<ubot-it> Damaskinos: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<mikunos> esatto
<Damaskinos> jester-: c'è un esecutivo
<Damaskinos> credo in java
<jester-> Damaskinos: se dentro c'è un porno lo si vede e non si installa
<mikunos> Ciao jester- perchè quando cancello un file tutto diventa grigio e sfarfalla tutto?!
<Damaskinos> jester-: non c'è un porno c'è un programa eseguibile con java
<jester-> mikunos: strano
<jester-> Damaskinos: lo lanci
<Damaskinos> jester-: lo lancio e basta quindi devo creare un collegamento a quell'eseguibile in quella cartella
<lorena__> ciao
<lorena__> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<motz> bobbybong, ho scaricato la versione per mac. Non parte
<jester-> Damaskinos: java -jar filename.jar
<Damaskinos> ok grazie
<Damaskinos> Ciuz
<Guest47372> buona sera a tutti
<Guest47372> ho un piccolo problemino con il collegamento hdmi con la tv, il desktop è come se fosse 'ritagliato' come posso risolvere la situazione?
<jester-> Guest47372: cambia la risoluzione
<mikunos> non so come spiegarlo
<mikunos> jester- ^
<Guest47372> jester-, ma in questo modo non perdo qualità?
<mikunos> jester- Ho visto che dura per circa 10 secondi
<jester-> Guest47372: prova
<mikunos> poi ritorna tutto normale
<jester-> mikunos: multimonitor?
<mikunos> si jester-
<jester-> mikunos: effetti?
<mikunos> nessuno
<jester-> mikunos: prova con un monitor solo giusto per vedere che a
<mikunos> appare quando per esempio cancello un file o premo il TAB quando scrivo nella shell
<Guest47372> jester-,  per funzionare funziona grazie, ma perdo qualità? anche se magari non si nota?
<jester-> Guest47372: se no si nota che te frega
<jester-> se si nota significa che il driver è scarso e devi usarne una piu bassa
<Guest47372> jester-,  hai ragione si, ma era tanto per informazione
<jester-> l'occhio vuole la sua parte
<Guest47372> jester-,  non si nota affatto, comunque qnd ho provato ad installare il driver (proprietario) mi ha dato errore
<jester-> Guest47372: se l'occhio è buona sei a posto
<Guest47372> grazie tante, vi saluto buona serata
<kosta> ciao io ho ubuntu 11.10 ke e lunica ke auto configura/riconosce in automatico la mia kiavetta internet della tim ora pero voglio usare kde al posto di unity, pero quando riavio il sistema con impostato kde il sistema non riconosce piu la ciavetta come posso tipo salvare la configurazione internet per utilizarla su kde?
<enzotib> !kappa | kosta
<ubot-it> kosta: www.nokappa.it
<bobbybong> kosta, cambia solo l'interfaccia ma il cuore del programma è lo stesso devi solo riconfigurare dall'icona del pannello
<gilbe> ciao
<kosta> io ho provato a configurare di nuovo la connesione su kppp pero non si connete lo stesso la chivetta viene riconosciuta ma sembra che il sistema non riesce a inviarle i segnali necessari si puo in cualche modo fare un controllo, cio e se il sistema comunica corettamente con la chivetta?
<bobbybong> kosta, sul pannello modifica connessioni scegli mobile broadband
<bobbybong> vicino l'orologio
<bobbybong> ci clicchi su e vai manage connections
<bobbybong> a
<arma> sera a tutti
<arma> cè nessuno?
<bobbybong> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<arma> che bot intelligente :P
<arma> ho un problema con xorg
<arma>  non mi va di parlare se non cè !nessuno che ascolta xD
<JNO> o che vede?
<arma> già :D
<JNO> sono polemico?
<arma> comunque ho installato i driver ati nonfree dal sito amd
<arma> no :D
<arma> però il problema è che il mio portatile un hp g62 ha due schede intel/ati
<arma> quindi ho dovuto ricrare il file xorg.conf
<arma> Xorg -configure
<arma> ora mi ritrovo il file.new che sembra bellissimo shauhsua ma è troppo lungo
<arma> non saprei come utilizzarlo per ritornare alla configurazione iniziale (cioè quella dell'installazione)
<arma> mannaggia gino XD
<Ciccio00> Sapete se netbeans è nei repository ufficiali?
<mizio> ciao a tutti
<mizio> mi sapete dire da dove si senttano gli effetti audio di ingresso
<mizio> perche' se entro come ospite sento la musica di benvenuto se invece entro come utente non si sente niente
<jester-> mizio: installa dconf-editor
<jester-> mizio: cioè dconf-tools
<lausen> 'sera :)
<mizio> ok ma perche' se entro come ospite sento se entro e mi logo no
<mizio> avendo il sistema a64 bit istallo quello con .i386 o l'altro
<jester-> mizio: scrivi dconf-edidtor nel terminale
<jester-> dconf-editor
<mizio> nel terminale ok
<mizio> mi dice che non e' istallato lo istallo?
<jester-> mizio: vai in org > gnome > desktop > sound
<jester-> di fianco a theme cosa leggi _custom ?
<mizio> da dove ci devo andare
<jester-> mizio: nella finestra di dconf-editor
<mizio> prima lo devo istallare allora
<jester-> madu
<mizio> non ce l'ho
<mizio>  aspetta
<jester-> mizio: intalla dconf-tools
<mizio> cioe' di conf-editor
<jester-> mizio: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<mizio> lo istallato  ma non si papre niente
<jester-> mizio: scrivi dconf-editor
<mizio> ci sono gia' nel programma la scritta gnome la vedo ma se la clicco non viene scritto niente
<jester-> vai in org > gnome > desktop > sound
<jester-> di fianco a theme cosa leggi?
<mizio> senti non so se lo istallo da terminale mi dice che e' impossibile se invece lo installo da gestione pacchetti quando lo apro e clicco su gnome non appare niente
<jester-> mizio: devi scrivere dconf-editor nel terminale e battere enter
<mizio> appuntu mi dice che e' impossibileacquistare il blocco siulla directory di amministrazione (var/lib/dpgk/)
<mizio> se provo ad istallarlo
<jester-> mizio: chiudi il soft.center
<mizio> fatto istallato
<mizio> ma se clicco su org non appare proprio niente
<jester-> mizio: hai aperto dconf-editor?
<mizio> si configuration editor e' aperto
<mizio> e vedo anche una freccina davanti a org ma se ci clicco sopra non viene proprio niente
<jester-> mizio: clicca la + a fianco di org
<mizio> fatto sono in sound e ora
<jester-> pi quella di gnome quindi desktop
<jester-> mizio: cosa leggi a finaco a theme-name
<jester-> colonna value
<mizio> _custon
<mizio> custom
<jester->  mizio clicca sopra 2 volte che ti fa editare e scrivi ubuntu
<jester-> al posto di custom
<mizio> ma il segno_ lo devo lasciare
<jester-> no
<jester-> mizio: event sound ha la spiunta?
<jester-> spunta
<mizio> si
<jester-> ok dopo aver scritto batti enter
<kosta> ho appena provato a connetermi usando come gestore interfaccia kde e mi da questo messagio di errore (no agents were available for this request) e invece da kppp mi da questo messagio (The modem is busy) come risolvo il problema
<mizio> fatto
<mizio> e ora
<jester-> mizio: chiudi gconf e prova
<jester-> kosta: con che modem
<mizio> input feedback sound deve avere lka spunta o no
<jester-> no
<kosta> ho la chiavetta della tim la one touch 215s
<jester-> kosta: mi sa che non la vede
<jester-> kosta: toglila e rimettila poi dai dmesg | tail e incolli nelpaste
<jester-> !paste | kosta
<ubot-it> kosta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kosta>  Ora sto usando ubuntu 11.10 con unity e va tutto bene, il sistema la riconosciuta in automatico  e non ho avuto problemi a connettermi riavio il sistema per passare a kde e non riesco piu a connetermi
<kosta> scusa devo passare a kde e dare il comando che mi hai detto o lo do da unity?
<jester-> kosta: se in unity va serve a nulla
<roberto> muse failed to found jack audio server  aiutoooo
<roberto> cèè nessunooooo
<lausen> roberto: qual'e' il problema ? :)
<roberto> non va Muse
<lausen> http://muse-sequencer.org/ questo ?
<roberto> si
<lausen> mai usato, mi spiace
<roberto> mi dice muse failed to found jack audio server
<lausen> roberto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1517156 <-- taggato come [SOLVED]  (ho semplicemente cercato il tuo errore su google).
<roberto> ho provato a guardare, ma nn ci capisco molto, grazie comunque!
<Holden> roberto, forse dei installare jack
<Holden> devi*
<roberto> e come si fa?
<osvaldo657321657> Salve a tutti, volevo chiedere se qualcuno sa come personalizzare la tastiera, ad esempio assegnando ad altgr+u al posto della ↓ la ü.... Ho un pc con tastiera italiana ma dovendo spesso scrivere in tedesco diventa un po' tedioso dover fare copia incolla ogni volta ho bisogno di una lettera con la dieresi
<enzotib> osvaldo657321657: puoi usare il tasto compose
<enzotib> ü
<osvaldo657321657> enzotib qual'è il tasto compose?
<enzotib> osvaldo657321657: bisogna impostarlo
<enzotib> osvaldo657321657: io ce l'ho su Pause
<enzotib> così che posso fare il carattere di prima con la sequenza Pause " u
<enzotib> tre tasti
<enzotib> ü
<osvaldo657321657> mi sapresti suggerire magari un link sul come impostare tutto?
<enzotib> osvaldo657321657: impostazioni di sistema
<enzotib> e vai su disposizione tastiera
<osvaldo657321657> ci sono
<beginner> buona seeeera
<enzotib> osvaldo657321657: spe' che vedo
<osvaldo657321657> eccolo
<osvaldo657321657> impostato compose su win desto
<osvaldo657321657> ora?
<enzotib> osvaldo657321657: ora prova WinDestro, poi " e poi u
<enzotib> in un terminale, editor, casella di testo
<enzotib> insomma in un posto dove puoi scrivere
<osvaldo657321657> nulla
<osvaldo657321657> 2u 2u
<beginner> avete visto elgaton ?
<enzotib> prova con un altro tasto, a volte alcuni sono già presi dal unity o da gnome
<enzotib> osvaldo657321657: intendo prova un altro al posto di WinDestro
<enzotib> osvaldo657321657: io uso Pause perché non serve a niente (praticamente)
<osvaldo657321657> provato ad assegnare a Pause..... ma io per pause devo premere lo shift.... quindi riesco a fare quella grande ma non quella piccola..... :@
<osvaldo657321657> ok cmq grazie enzotib..... ho capito.... faccio un po' di prove.... e trovo quello funzionante
<osvaldo657321657> :)
<BetaBrain> sera a tutti
<brisky> 'sera a tutti
<enzotib> osvaldo657321657: come mai non riesce quella piccola, mica Shift lo devi tenere premuto tutto il tempo?
<brisky> qualcuno conosce e/o è riuscito a compilare con successo il programma gyachi?
<osvaldo657321658> enzotib: in che senso.... non devi tener premuto il tasto compose mentre premi gli altri due tasti?
<osvaldo657321658> üöäÜÖÄ
<osvaldo657321658> enzotib:  XD.... perfetto.... riuscito, grazie mille!!!
<enzotib> osvaldo657321658: funziona anche premettendo ' o ` invece di "
<enzotib> o anche ^: àáâäāȧą
<osvaldo657321658> enzotib:  mi da caratteri diversi úóáÁÚÓ
<enzotib> sì, questo intendevo, pensavo potesse interessarti
<osvaldo657321658> enzotib: no, no, mi interessano giusto quelle lettere con le dieresi
<osvaldo657321658> enzotib: grazie mille
<enzotib> prego
<m8> Qualcuno di voi ha problemi a riprodurre dvd con totem? "Impossibile aprire la posizione; controllare di avere i permessi necessari per aprire il file."
<PulpiCeddu> ciao scusate potete dirmi come impedire lo spegnimento del monitor su ubuntu? ho levato lo screensaver e ho tolto lo spegnimento dal risparmio energetico ma mi si continua a spegnere
<Guest77080> ciao a tutti
<Guest77080> vorri una mano per configurare un gps bluetoth su ubuntu
<Guest77080> nessuno?
<Guest77080> qualcunodi savona o liguria
<nightfall> Ciao a tutti
<BetaBrain> ciao nightfall
<nightfall> volevo chiedere una cosa sull'installazione di ubuntu.. posso farlo qua?
<BetaBrain> !chiedi | nightfall
<ubot-it> nightfall: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nightfall> premesso che ho già installato altre volte ubuntu
<nightfall> volevo installarlo sul mio pc dove c'è già installato windows da parecchio tempo... ho riempito l'hard disk ma anche abbastanza svutato ora.. se lo deframmento posso fare una partizione per installare ubuntu oppure è pericoloso?
<BetaBrain> uhmm
<BetaBrain> allora intanto la deframmentazione ve bene che la faccia
<BetaBrain> poi installi il cd di ubuntu e gli assegni lo spazio che devi
<nightfall> si, lo spazio che devo va bene... che è' molto minore di quello che ho libero
<nightfall> però la mia paura è di perdere dei dati che ho ora..
<BetaBrain> be spero di no
<BetaBrain> non dovrebbe nightfall
<BetaBrain> non sei il primo che fa questa operazione
<nightfall> perchè nello specifico avevo l'hard disk pieno... ora è circa la metà.. (totale è  500 giga)
<zaffy> ho ridimensionato parecchie volte degli hd senza problemi, ma il rischio c'e' sempre. sempre meglio fare un backup dei dati importanti prima
<BetaBrain> nightfall, concordo con zaffy  cmq consiglio di usare ext3 non ext4
<nightfall> va bene.. per quale motivo?
<BetaBrain> perché con ext4 ci sono parecchi casi perdita dati
<nightfall> va bene grazie
<BetaBrain> nulla
<nightfall> invece avevo un'altra domanda
<nightfall> come mai nella versione a 64 bit di ubuntu il file è chiamato con "amd" ?
<zaffy> credo perche' il primo chip 64 bit era di amd
<zaffy> ma potrei dire una fesseria.. :)
<nightfall> ok.. non c'è una relazione importante con amd allora :D
<nightfall> e la versione a 32 è più stabile?
<zaffy> no, non direi
<nightfall> ah.. e come mai sul sito ubuntu-it è consigliata?
<zaffy> non saprei
<nightfall> va bene.. grazie a tutti!
<zaffy> you are welcome
<aquils_> notte a tutti ^_^
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-27
<Glacio> salve... se qualcuno è ancora sveglio magari mi potrebbe spiegare come fare per passare in fretta da una finestra all'altra e tornare in un attimo sulla scrivania come si poteva fare nelle versioni precedenti... grazie mille
<JNO> O
<mirko-> giorno
<mirko-> c'è qualcuno?
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<mirko-> anche a voi
<mizio> bungiorno ho un altro problema non riesco ad aprire office 3.4 mi dice fal error context="shared" che posso fare ho gia provato ad disistallare ed rinstallare di nuovo ma mi da lo stesso errore
<ErVito> mizio: provato a rimuovere anche i files di configurazione??
<ErVito> Quello mi sa tanto di file xml pacioccato
<mizio> da gestione pacchetti dici?
<ErVito> se fai un bel "rimuovi con files di configurazione" e poi reinstalli, _FORSE_ risolvi, non so se tu ci abbia già provato o meno
<ErVito> mizio: sì, anche, selezioni tutti i pacchetti di openoffice/libreoffice/quelchelé, tasto destro, "rimuovi compresi i files di configurazione"
<ErVito> o qualcosa di simile
<ErVito> vedi se risolvi
<mizio> http://nabble.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice-will-not-start-td3473395.html
<mizio> qui parla di una cartella nascosta
<ErVito> :)
<ErVito> sì, sono tutti files di configurazione che trovi nella tua home
<ErVito> sono semplicissime directory nascoste con .<nomeprogramma>
<ErVito> la comodità sta nel fatto che se sia è "pacioccato" qualcosa, è sufficiente rimuoverle e il programma torna "verginellO"
<ErVito> non sapendo cosa tu hai combinato ti consigliavo, non a caso, di rimuovere tutto, baracca e burattini(compresi files di configurazione) e reinstallare
<ErVito> se vuoi, prova semplicemente a rimuovere tale cartella, se non ci sono ulteriori danni dovrebbe ricrearla con la configurazione di default
<ErVito> se hai qualche particolare impostazione dovrai risettarla nuovamente
<ErVito> mizio: ^
<mizio> dimmi
<ErVito> niente, ti ho chiamato per farti leggere quanto ti ho scritto
<mizio> qui pero in questo gestore paccheti c'e' ne sono diversi di office quale scancello
<mizio> li seleziono tutti?
<bobbybong> mizio, mv .libreoffice .libreoffice.old
<bobbybong> da terminale poi prova a farlo partire
<ErVito> evidentemente non mi sono spiegato :-/
<geko> buongiorno
<geko> c'è un modo per salvare le password generate da seahorse?
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<MinorBigle> buon giorno a tutti
<MinorBigle> ho un problema con xubuntu, è caduta la luce mnentre era acceso, quando l'ho riavviato alla pagina di login, inserita la password mi ricarica semrpe la stessa pagina di login
<MinorBigle> c'è qualcuno che abbia idea su cosa possa essere
<mizio> OK TUTTO A POSTO ORA VA GRAZIE
<mizio> scusate la maiuscola non me ero accorto
<bobbybong> MinorBigle, entra in recovery e resetti la password
<MinorBigle> come devo fare???
<bobbybong> ci sono delle guide su internet ne cerco una e te la passo in privato
<MinorBigle> ok grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Zinedine> Ciao a tutti, da 2 mesi, quando inserisco una internet key vodafone con sblocco e con usim tre, il pc la riconosce, ma mic hiede una password. prima non succedeva. Adesso no  posso più collegarmi ad internet. Aiutatemi, per favore..Grazie!
<Guest77080> ciao a tutti
<Guest77080> chi  é disponibile a darmi u aiuto?
<Guest77080> non riesco a configurare un gps bluetooth su ubuntu
<tango> nessuo in linea
<doreamon> giorno a tutti
<tango> ciao a te
<tango> mi puoi dare un aiuto o cerchi anche tu aiuto qui?
<jester-> tango: non lo abbina?
<tango> non so, esattamente
<tango> ho seguito le procedure che ho trovato su internet
<jester-> tango: cerca nuovo dispositivo le vede?
<tango>  cioè ho caricato bluez utils
<tango>  ho rilevato il mac ed il canale
<tango>  ho modificato rfcomm.conf
<tango>  ho dato il comando rfcomm connect 1
<jester-> tango: il bluetooth del pc è attivo?
<tango> direi di si
<tango> anzi
<jester-> tango: rileva nuovo dispositivo?
<jester-> tango: ripristenerei i file modificati
<tango>  mewglio ilmi pc non ha prorio un bluetooth ma ha un antenna su una porta com
<tango>  non credo che questo porti differenza
<tango> rileva il nuovo dispositivo di sicuro
<jester-> tango: bluetooth è un conto altra roba un altro
<jester-> tango: il cazzillo sulla com il sitema lo vede?
<tango> si per essere precisi io ho a disposizione un gps bluetooth un antenna bluetooth  usb connesaal pc proprio su una porta usb
<tango> si lo vede
<tango>  meglio il bluetooth funziona ad esenpio quando li connetto al telefono
<tango>  e quando haccio hcitool sca vede abche la antenna gps
<tango> ma poi non la collega
<jester-> tango: non è roba usuale e tantomeno applicazione ubuntu, quindi i riferimenti sono le guide a proposito
<tango> cioe?
<jester-> tango: cioè sedi seguire l'apposita guida se ne hai una
<jester-> devi seguire*
<tango> gia fatto
<tango>  nessun risultato
<jester-> rifai passo passo
<jester-> magari  hai zompato qualcosa
<tango> arriva a fare la conesione  crdo ma poi non riesco a farlo vedere a xgps o a qualunque altro programma gps
<tango> puo essere che abbbia fatto qualche errore ma ho gia controllato e ricontrollato
<jester-> tango: a occhio penso che i vari programmi devono essere settabili a leggere la com
<tango> mmmmm forse
<tango> ma a giesto punto come?
<tango>  in oltre lo dovrebbe fare il comando gpsd /dev/rfcomm1
<tango> dove si intoppa?
<jester-> tango: controlla nelel applicazioni se nelle impostazioni ti fa settare il device
<tango> gia visto non lo fa
<tango> e poi no funge neppure il driver xgps
<jester-> tango: mi sa che devi trovare una app adatta
<tango> è come se  il gpsd non legesse le informazione che gli passa la antenna
<jester-> tango: se le app che usi non sono settabili per leggere /dev/rfcomm1
<tango> non so ?
<tango> dovrebbero esserlo o meglio da quanto ho capito è il demone che passa le informazioni all app
<tango> azz. sono un po disorientato
<jester-> tango: l'antenna sulla com è un ricevitore apposito per il cazzillo bt? roba araica se va sulla com
<jester-> arcaica*
<ilmio> ciao
<ilmio> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Glacio> Salve, ho fatto l'aggiornamento a Oneiric, ma ora con Unity non ho più la barra inferiore che era utilissima per passare rapidamente da una finestra all'altra... ho letto che l'unico modo per avere di nuovo una barra simile è quello di installare un certo "tint2", è vero ciò?
<jester-> Glacio: devi installare gnome-session-fallback e poi usare gnome classic
<Glacio> questo metodo funzionerà anche con Precise e versioni future, oppure presto non si potrà più usare?
<jester-> Glacio: è auspicabile, tieni presente che per pacioccare le barre devi cliccare con tasto destro+alt
<Glacio> jester-  il fatto è che prima per passare da una finestra all'altra e anche per abbassarle tutte e tonare sulla scrivania era sufficiente fare un solo clic... adesso è più complicato, soprattutto per chi, come i miei, già prima riuscivano a usare a malapena il pc...
<jester-> Glacio: il fallback è gnome normale con i menu un po cambiati
<Glacio> secondo me, questo è stato un passo indietro nell'usabilità da parte dell'utenza casalinga, mi dispiace dirlo...
<Glacio> jester-  il fallback usa sempre la stessa versione di gnome, oppure una più vecchia, che quindi non verrà aggiornata?
<jester-> Glacio: naturlamente usa gnome3
<Symon82> Ciao
<Glacio> jester-  molto bene, allora provo subito a installarlo, ci sono per caso delle guide al riguardo che sarebbe meglio seguire?
<jester-> Glacio: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback termina sessone e scegli gnome classic pira di rientrare
<Symon82> sono entrato in chat per chiedere aiuto su una cosa
<Glacio> jester-  grazie mille, adesso provo e poi mi rifaccio vivo....
<Symon82> siete indaffarati? posso chiedere?
<jester-> Symon82: di cosa, della gnocca?
<Symon82> no no
<Symon82> per quella ancora me la cavo
<jester-> !chiedi | Symon82
<ubot-it> Symon82: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Symon82> volevo sapere: si possono vedere i video di YouTube o Vimeo con VLS o Totem?
<jester-> Symon82: intendi dopo averli scaricati?
<Symon82> no
<Symon82> in streaming
<jester-> Symon82: forse da apri url
<jester-> di vlc o totem ma installa ubuntu-restricted-extras se hai gnome
<jester-> e pure ffmpeg
<Symon82> si ci ho provato, ho provato ad inserire l'idirizzo della pagina del video
<Symon82> ma mi da un errore
<Symon82> quindi devo installare questi pacchetti
<Symon82> ù??
<jester-> simgunz:  a mme mettendo l'url vlc va
<jester-> simgunz / Symon82   a me mettendo l'url vlc va
<Glacio> jester-  sto usando gnome-fallback e sembra andare bene... e possibile aggiungere delle icone? mi farebbe comodo avere di nuovo quella di firefox in alto e quella della scrivania in basso...
<jester-> Glacio: installa pure gnome-tweak-tool per configurarlo e clicca dstro+alt sulle barre per aggiungere
<jester-> Glacio: il twweak ti serve per settare caratteri a altra roba
<Glacio> jester-  non mi ero accorto che si potessero già aggiungere diverse icone... per quella a firefox o altro programma serve necessariamente gnome-tweak-tool, giusto?
<Glacio> usi anche tu fallback, vero?
<jester-> Glacio: trascina le icone dal menu sulla barra
<alecv> salve
<marker_> ciao
<marker_> ogni tanto mi succede che quando un programma e aperto a tutto schermo la barra unity spostandosi non compari bisogna ridurre a icona il programma
<marker_> ma unity è invisibile perchè cliccando nell'area dove dovrebbe comparire i programmi partono
<jester-> marker_: nemmeno se forzi il cursore sul bordo?
<marker_> no, ho firefox che occupa tutto lo schermo
<marker_> e la barra non compare devo ridurre a icona firefox
<jester-> marker_: unity --reset
<marker_> ora provo
<marker_> ok ora funziona
<marker_> ma perchè succede? boh...
<marker_> il terminale lo possoc hiudere? Continua a dare messaggi forse sono di unity..
<marker_> dopo il reset sul terminale compiano ripetutamente questi messaggi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/751448/
<marker_> è un problema?
<marker_> dopo unity --reset sul terminale ho tutti questi messaggi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/751455/
<marker_> è tutto a posto?
<jester-> MarkDJer: chiudi il terminale
<enzos> salve ragazzi sapete come installare un sistema s/key-aware su windows? io ho scaricato ftp voyager e server-u, cosa bisogna fare ora?
<Boyla> ciao
<Boyla> qualcuno mi risponde???
<Boyla> allora
<Boyla> ho un problem
<Guest77749> ciao
<Guest77749> avrei una domanda
<Guest77749> oer accedere a internet uso una chiavetta internet installata su vista. come faccio ad usarla con ubuntu?
<SG-1> Ciao a tutti.
<vinxz> /w vinxz
<Marcofe> salve a tutti ragazzi..
<Marcofe> chi ha avuto problemi con il wifi (bcm43225) con la 11.10?
<Glacio> scusate, sono di nuovo io... mi sapreste dire come impostare qualche secondo di attesa prima del caricamento automatico di una sessione utente all'avvio del computer?
<Glacio> io sono riuscito a trovare soltanto l'opzione di avvio automatico istantaneo
<bobbybong> Glacio, devi editare /etc/default/grub
<bobbybong> e dopo fare update-grub
<Glacio> bobbybong ho aperto il file, ma non so che cosa vada modificato...   a me serve che parta un piccolo timer prima di fare l'avvio automatico della sessione di un utente di ubuntu, in modo che sia possibile premere esc fare clic su un altro utente prima che sia apra la sessione utente predefinita
<remix_tj> Glacio: quindi vuoi regolare il login manager?
<bobbybong> Glacio, devi aprirlo come amministratore e devi modificare la parte relativa al timeout che di default è 10 secondi èquello che ti interessa?
<vinxz> salve a tutti! :)
<bobbybong> è un altra cosa
<bobbybong> lascia stare ho capito altro
<vinxz> finalmente sono su IRC dal mio BlackBerry! :)
<Glacio> sì, infatti le opzioni del grub dovrebbero essere a posto, non so come regolare il login automatico a tempo di un utente predefinito...
<Glacio> non so dove sia il login manager...
<bobbybong> non so'
<remix_tj> Glacio: gdm-session-manager ?
<remix_tj> Click System → Administration → Login Window.
<remix_tj> mi sto distraendo dalla tesi
<Glacio> remix_tj  purtroppo 'sto cacchio di unity ha scombossulato tutto... prima me lo aveva impostato mio fratello e sapevo che era andato lì, ma adesso se vado in "impostazioni di sistema", non c'è più quella funzione...
<Glacio> in "account utente" si può impostare l'accesso automatico, ma non a tempo... mannaggia a oneiric...
<Marcofe> ragazzi ciao di nuovo
<Marcofe> vi dicevao
<Marcofe> dicevo
<Marcofe> chi ha avuto problemi con il wifi (bcm43225) con la 11.10?
<cevallo> salve, qualcuno sa come spostare in basso la barra di unity su 2d? 11.10
<mnemonik> ...ubuntu 11.10 mi sembra un po' lento al momento dello spegnimento... le barre scompaiono quasi subito dopo aver premuto il tasto di spegnimento... ma rimane per 6-7 secondi lo sfondo con qualche finestra non chiusa... poi compare lo sfondo nero con operazioni chiusura di servizi ecc... complessivamente... una volta premuto il pulsante Arresta... l'operazione di spegnimento impiega... circa 10-15 secondi... non c'è un modo per ridurla sotto i 5 secondi?
<sage79> salve. conoscete un sw che fa l'autocrop di una serie di immagini in batch?
<ErVito> batch
<ErVito> batch
<ErVito> batch
<FloodBotIt1> ErVito: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<orazio> ciao, qualcuno ha mai provato a rimasterizzare un'alternate 11.10 ?
<bobbybong> !info uck
<ubot-it> uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.4+repack0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 195 kB, installed size 684 kB
<orazio> è rotto
<orazio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/uck/+bug/885399
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 885399 in uck "Remastering Oneiric Alternate (32Bit) not possible" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bobbybong> c'è remastersys ma non è nei repo poi ti fa la live dell'installazione che hai tipo backup
<Marcofe> ragazzi scusate
<Marcofe> ma avete mica idea
<orazio> io cercavo una cosa proprio come uck (sfortunatamente)
<Marcofe> sul come impostare una rete wifi da linea di comando?
<Marcofe> ovvero da shell?
<orazio> metti una chiavetta, premi un pulsante e si installa ubuntu con i parametri selezionati
<orazio> @marcofe: iwconfig ath0 essid NOME_DELLA_RETE - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_tools_for_Linux
<ubottu-it> orazio: Error: "marcofe:" is not a valid command.
<Marcofe> ok
<Marcofe> orazio grazio
<Marcofe> e per impostare la chiave devo inserire key s: chiave
<orazio> se è wep lo puoi fare da iwconfig
<orazio> se è wpa devi configurare un demone che si chiama wpa-supplicant
<ermanno> salve a tutti
<ermanno> posso esporre un problema di installazione ubuntu
<bobbybong> esponi :)
<ermanno> grazie bobby
<ermanno> ho scaricato unbuntu 11.10 dalla rete
<ermanno> il file è zippato prima di fare la copia immagine sul cd bisogna decomprimerlo?
<bobbybong> non so cosa hai scaricato di solito sono .iso non zip
<bobbybong> !masterizzare | ermanno
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'masterizzare'
<bobbybong> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<bobbybong> ermanno, leggi sopra
<ermanno> è un .iso per cd
<bobbybong> !iso | ermanno
<ubot-it> ermanno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Marcofe> è assurdo..
<Marcofe> non riesco ad impostare la password del wifi
<Marcofe> O.o
<ermanno> quindi bobby non devo unzippare il file .iso?
<Marcofe> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid Wirehome key s:provapraova123
<Marcofe> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<Marcofe>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument
<Marcofe> assudo
<bobbybong> !iso | ermanno leggi questo link che telo spiega
<FloodBotIt1> Marcofe: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ubot-it> ermanno leggi questo link che telo spiega: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Marcofe> che ne pensate?
<ermanno> grazie!
<orazio> marcofe ma la tua interfaccia wireless eth1? eth2? ath1? iwconfig e basta ?
<Marcofe> eth1
<Marcofe> orazio  eth1
<Marcofe> la mia interfaccia wifi è eth1
<ErVito> di solito con ethX si indicano le connessioni ethernet
<ErVito> Marcofe: hai dato un'occhiata al man?
<Marcofe> si si
<Marcofe> ma non è un problema di eth1 o ath0 o non so
<Marcofe> il problema è che non riesco ad impostare la chiave
<Marcofe> di rete
<Marcofe> e per questo mnotivo
<Marcofe> non posso connettermi..
<Marcofe> se provo a connetermi ad una rete senza chiave, si connette -_-
<Marcofe> sono numeri questi
<jumpysnake> la cosa più bella è leggere, ops questo è imbarazzante, ripristina? si o no?
<Nightfall> Ciao a tutti
<lilluz82> salve a tutti, avrei una curiosita'..... ripulendo la soffitta di mio padre, ho trovato dei vecchissimi floppy da 5 pollici e un quarto, mi chiedevo se fosse possibile leggerli con qualche periferica particolare e sopratutto se ubuntu consente di farlo
<beginner> ciao a tutti
<Nightfall> ciao
<full80> ciao
<jhonny> salve ragazzi...
<jhonny> qualcuno è disponibile a darmi una mano?
<bobbybong> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<full80> ho installato vmware: sto inserendo i tools ma non riesco ad andare avanti mi da questo errore : What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]
<jhonny> ok.....scusatemi ma sono nuovo di questo mondo...inizio ad entrare adesso nell'universo linux...e devo dire che mi affascina molto
<bobbybong> full80, devi avere i sorgenti del kernel in /usr/src/
<jhonny> ho appena installato ubuntu 10.04...e sto cercando di installare un'aplicazione appena scaricata...l'applicazione in questione ha estensione .sh provo da terminale con il comando "sudo sh ./eccc..."ù
<jhonny> ma non mi riesce l'installazione
<bobbybong> jhonny, qui si da supporto a pacchetti ufficiali
<full80> bobbybong:       in /usr/src ho due  cartelle               linux -headers3.0.0-12     e              linux-headers 3.0.0-12-generic
<fester-> salve
<fester-> come si setta predefinita un dispositivo audio
<fester-> avendone 2
<jhonny> scusate cosa vuol dire pacchetti ufficiali?...io l'ho scaricata la iso dal sito uffi
<bobbybong> jhonny, quelli che trovi con il gestore di software nella distribuzione non cose pescate sulla rete
<jhonny> ahh ok..capisco...quindi qui non trovero l'aiuto di cui ho bisogno?
<bobbybong> ! chat | jhonny
<ubot-it> jhonny: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bobbybong> full80, in /usr/src/linux cosa hai i sorgenti del kernel?
<fester-> All'avvio si setta come predefinito il dispositivo audio HDMI della scheda video invece che quello della scheda audio
<alecv> SALVE
<Marcofe> ragazzi salve
<Marcofe> assurdo i wifi
<Marcofe> chi di voi ha bcm43225?
<ricccardo88> c'è nessuno?^
<Marcofe> ricccardo88 si ciao
<ricccardo88> ciao... ho un problema con il notebook
<ricccardo88> ho appena fatto l'avanzamento al 11.10
<alecv> !nessno
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nessno'
<alecv> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<ricccardo88> e a quanto pare non si attiva la scheda wireless
<alecv> !ubot-it
<ubot-it> descrizione comandi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt ; voci presenti nel database: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci ; richiedere aggiunta voci: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/DaAggiungere
<alecv> e una broadcom?
<ricccardo88> yes
<ricccardo88> non fregato?
<ricccardo88> son fregato?
<alecv> no
<alecv> c'è una guida sul wiki
<alecv> spe
<alecv> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<alecv> naa
<alecv> devi installare i driver tutto la
<ricccardo88> ho gia installato i driver che chiedeva... ma quando provo ad avviarla come faccio sempre da tastiera... non succede niente... con il cavetto ethernet si collega tranquillamente... ma zero wifi
<ricccardo88> provo questa soluzione che mi hai dato... grazie... molto gentile
<alecv> leggi bene c'è un comando tipo mprode
<alecv> o qualcosa del genere
<alecv> che avvia il wifi
<ricccardo88> grazie...  provo questa soluzione... molto gentile
<alecv> a me fa cosi
<alecv> installo i driver (b43) poi devo dare sto comando da terminale altrimenti la wifi nn si accende
<alecv> sudo modprobe b43
<alecv> ecco il comando che do io
<Marcofe> ricccardo88 che modello di wifi hai?
<Marcofe> ricccardo88 ho giusto il tuo stesso problema...
<Marcofe> che modello wifi hai?
<Marcofe> bcm43225
<alecv> Marcofe,  hai provato la guida del wiki?
<Marcofe> no ma ho installato direttamente i driver proprietari della broadcom..
<Marcofe> è assurdo perchè ad una rete libera si connette
<ricccardo88> è una BCM4311
<Marcofe> mentre ad una rete con chiave wep no!
<Marcofe> -_-
<Marcofe> BCM43225
<ricccardo88> il notebook è un DELL inspiron 1501
<FloodBotIt1> Marcofe: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Marcofe> ricccardo88
<Marcofe> ricccardo88 segui la guida del sito
<alecv> io ho una 4318 e funge con la guida
<alecv> Marcofe,  se le reti libere te le prende, nonc redo che sia un problema di driver
<full80> ciao
<Marcofe> alecv ma infatti
<Marcofe> ma non capisco cosa c....o possa essere....
<Marcofe> sto impazzendo...
<ricccardo88> il problema è che sono con due postazioni separate... il notebook è scollegato dalla rete... e non ho possibilità di collegarlo visto che il modem è solo wifi
<full80> bobbybong:   ho agiornato ma non funzia
<alecv> a me x  esempio si collega alla vodafone station e non si collega al router dell'ufficio ma sicuramente è qualche impostazione che gli sta antipatica
<alecv> buonanotte a tutti
<full80> installando i tools di vmware ad un certo punto l'installazione si ferma :  What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<full80> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]             come procedere??
<full80> qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema ??
<Marcofe^> È assurdo...
<Marcofe^> ricccardo88 segui la guida e tuttao funziona
<ricccardo88> dice di cercare i driver nel cd di installazione di ubuntu... ma io il driver STA l'ho gia installato.. il problema e che neanche con i comandi mi si avvia la scheda wireless
<riccardo88> scheda wireless BCM 4311 driver STA installato ma non riesco ad avviare la scheda Wireless... nella sezione Driver aggiuntivi dice " Questo driver è attivo, ma non attualmente in uso".. ho già provato la guida che mi hanno passato prima con i comandi <sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl> e <sudo modprobe b43> ed è riuscito solo a localizzare la scheda... ma non riesco ancora ad usarla
<enzotib> riccardo88: forse posso aiutarti
<riccardo88> se riesci a darmi un link dal quale scaricare i firmware magari... perchè sono con il mac e il portatiel dove ho messo l'ubunto è senza internet
<enzotib> riccardo88: ok
<pdn> ciao
<enzotib> riccardo88: sei su 11.10?
<riccardo88> si
<enzotib> riccardo88: comincia a prendere questo:
<enzotib> http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu//pool/multiverse/b/b43-fwcutter/firmware-b43-installer_014-9_all.deb
<riccardo88> enzotib: grazie
<enzotib> riccardo88: guarda che non ho finito
<enzotib> riccardo88: 32 o 64 bits?
<riccardo88> enzotib: 32bits
<enzotib> riccardo88: poi questo:
<riccardo88> enzotib: ma per esserne sicuro come faccio a controllare che versione è?....
<enzotib> http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu//pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/b43-fwcutter_014-9_i386.deb
<enzotib> riccardo88: uname -a
<enzotib> se dice i386 + 32bits, se dice x86_64 è 64
<riccardo88> è i386...  bene
<enzotib> riccardo88: devi installare questi due pacchetti e togliere quello installato dal gestore
<enzotib> riccardo88: cioè devi rimuovere bcmwl-kernel-source
<riccardo88> ???
<enzotib> riccardo88: vuoi dire qualcosa?
<riccardo88> come lo rimuovo... non mi sono mai capitati problemi del genere
<enzotib> riccardo88: da terminale: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<enzotib> riccardo88: poi non abbiamo finito
<riccardo88> continua pure... intanto io faccio quello che mi hai detto
<enzotib> devi scaricare anche questo: http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2
<enzotib> riccardo88: per installare quei due pacchetti, li metti su un pendrive e poi fai
<enzotib> li copi sul desktop e poi fai: sudo dpkg -i ~/Scrivania/*.deb
<enzotib> ti darà qualche errore a cui poi rimediamo
<riccardo88> ok installati
<riccardo88> con quella direttiva si installano tutti e due giusto?
<enzotib> riccardo88: suppongo che anche il file http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2 lo hai messo sulla scrivania, ok?
<riccardo88> si l'ho appena passato
<enzotib> ora apri il file /var/lib/dpkg/info/firmware-b43-installer.postinst con provolegi di root
<enzotib> per esempio con il comando: gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/firmware-b43-installer.postinst
<enzotib> privilegi*
<riccardo88> mi ha aperto un file di testo tipo frontpage
<enzotib> riccardo88: ok
<enzotib> cerca la riga che inizia con "wget"
<riccardo88> wget http:// mirror2
<enzotib> riccardo88: sì
<enzotib> inserisci un # all'inizio della riha
<enzotib> riga
<riccardo88> prima o dopo wget?
<enzotib> prima
<riccardo88> fatto
<enzotib> poi inserisci una riga vuota dopo quella appena modificata
<riccardo88> è diventato blu e sottolineato
<riccardo88> fatto
<enzotib> in questa riga ci scrivi: cp /home/riccardo88/Scrivania/broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2 .
<enzotib> modica opportunamente per riferirsi alla tua home
<enzotib> modifica*
<riccardo88> fatto
<enzotib> riccardo88: sei sicuro che il path è giusto?
<enzotib> se sì, salva e chiudi
<riccardo88> path?
<riccardo88> la riga di comando?
<enzotib> riccardo88: questo: /media/data/Scaricati/broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2
<enzotib> riccardo88: se fai ls -l /media/data/Scaricati/broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2
<enzotib> non deve dare errore
<enzotib> no no
<enzotib> scusa
<enzotib> riccardo88: se fai ls -l /home/riccardo88/Scrivania/broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2
<enzotib> questo non deve dare errore
<riccardo88> si l'ho scritto giusto...
<enzotib> riccardo88: ok, salva e chiudi
<enzotib> e poi devi eseguire: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<enzotib> che dovrebbe fare un po' di lavoro
<enzotib> riccardo88: ?
<riccardo88> errore
<enzotib> cosa?
<riccardo88> cp: manca l'operando per il file di destinazione
<riccardo88> dopo "/home/riccardo88/Scrivania/broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2"
<riccardo88> usare cp --help per ulteriori info
<enzotib> riccardo88: v'era un .
<riccardo88> asp riapro
<enzotib> in questa riga ci scrivi: cp /home/riccardo88/Scrivania/broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2 .
<enzotib> vedi il punto, separato da uno spazio?
<riccardo88> si ma mi da errore lo stesso
<riccardo88> ora dice impossibile eseguire stat di /home/riccardo88/Scrivania/broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2 file o directory non esistente
<riccardo88> e dpkg: errore nell'elaborazione firmware
<enzotib> riccardo88: qual è il tuo username su quel sistema?
<riccardo88> il nome di mia madre che ovviamente l'ho messo al posto di riccardo88
<riccardo88> mi scrive " -rw-r--r-- 1 finotti finotti 1596823 2'11-05-19 12:03  + tutta la stringa di prima
<enzotib> riccardo88:  e questo è quello che deve comparire esattamente in quel file
<enzotib> cioè: cp /home/finotti/Scrivania/broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2 .
<riccardo88> esatto
<enzotib> riccardo88: e allora non può dare errore di cp
<enzotib> riccardo88: è scritto esatto tutto, spazi, minuscole, maiuscole, etc.?
<riccardo88> non mi installa il firmware
<riccardo88> si
<enzotib> riccardo88: qual è l'errore?
<riccardo88> dammi un minuto che ti riscrivo tutto
<riccardo88> Configurazione di firmware-b43-installer (1:014-9)...  this card work with newer 5.10.56.27.3 firmware. trying to install it.
<enzotib> e questo non è un errore
<enzotib> riccardo88: se riesci a velocizzarti un po', che vorrei andare a dormire
<riccardo88> cp: impossibile eseguire stat di "/home/finotti/Scrivania/broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3._mipsel.tar.bz2" : file o directory non esistente
<enzotib> riccardo88: stai sbagliando qualcosa
<enzotib> quel file che dice che non esiste, prima invece abbiamo verificato che esiste
<enzotib> o lo hai scritto male, o il path non è esattamente quello
<riccardo88> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare il firmware-b43-installer (--configure): il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1 si sono verificati errori nell'elaborazione
<enzotib> riccardo88: è inutile che vai avanti con i messaggi, leggi quello che ho scritto nel messaggio precedente
<giovanni86rm> salve a tutti ho il meraviglioso ubuntu lucid: vorrei sapere come fare in modo che il mio ubuntu riconosca il mio secondo disco fisso all'avvio, dove tengo i miei filmati e tutti i miei archivi di dati, qualcuno può aiutarmi? Premetto che non so molto di pc e che non so quale sia il tipo di "partizione" del mio secondo disco fisso.
<enzotib> !fstab | giovanni86rm
<ubot-it> giovanni86rm: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<riccardo88> ho trovato l'errore
<riccardo88> era un punto messo male
<ErVito> santo tab!!!!
<riccardo88> ma da lo stesso l'errore
<riccardo88> senti ti ringrazio non ti disturbo oltre.....
<enzotib> riccardo, se riesci a scrivere bene il path di quel file
<riccardo88> domani lo porto da quello che mi ci fa manutenzione  e gli chiedo che ci dia un'occhiata
<enzotib> e a fare correttamente il dpkg --configure -a
<enzotib> poi dovrebbe bastare riavviare e dovrebbe vedere la scheda
<enzotib> buonanotte
<riccardo88> grazie di tutto sei stato gentilissimo...
<giovanni86rm> bene ho dato una letta, sono informazioni preziose
<giovanni86rm> come si faceva ad aprire fstab in gedit per modificarlo?
<ErVito> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ErVito> dovrebbe essere
<giovanni86rm> si esatto ora ci lavoro
<giovanni86rm> rimango connesso
<giovanni86rm> ok c'è qualcosa che non capisco nel mio fstab
<giovanni86rm> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giovanni86rm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/752009/
<giovanni86rm> ecco sono queste due righe
<giovanni86rm> cosa vogliono dire?
<giovanni86rm> e in oltre qualcuno p otrebbe guidarmi nella modifica del fstab per fare in modo che il secondo disco fisso sia montato all'avvio?
<giovanni86rm> ho inserito in etc/fstab le righe previste dal wiki ma mi restituisce errore
<giovanni86rm> provo a riavviare
<giovanni86rm> c'è nessuno?
<giovanni86rm> ciao anubi
<giovanni86rm> sto cercando di fare in modo che ubuntu monti in automatico il secondo disco fisso all'avvio
<giovanni86rm> ho seguito il wiki ma mi da questo errore
<giovanni86rm> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giovanni86rm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/752026/
<giovanni86rm> Salve a tutti
<roxdragon> se non erro, devi mettere una stringa su fstab
<giovanni86rm> ciao!
<giovanni86rm> si ci sto lavorando
<giovanni86rm> ora riavvio
<giovanni86rm> provo a tornare subito dopo sperando che tutti sia ok
<roxdragon> ok attento che se
<roxdragon> ok...nulla da fare
<ribicki> salve
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-19
<attackment> come faccio a sapere se i driver gspca sono installati?
<oberdan> buongiorno ragazzi perchè non riesco piu a fare andare Muon mi dice che la mia configurazione potrebbe essere rotta?
<oberdan> Encountered a section with no Package: header
<oberdan> questo e il dettaglio di quello che mi dice
<mo2n> giorno
<gian_> ciao, qualcuno di voi ha avuto problemi con indicator-weather?
<Smoth> ciao a tutti! Ho pensato di portare come tesi della maturità "linux e le reti scolastiche", esistono guide particolarmente specifiche per questo tipo di problemi? Quali potrebbero essere i software impiegati?
<Smoth> sarebbe necessario potere fare il login da ogni postazione, gestire cartelle personali per ogni studente che possono essere ispezionate dai professori, gestire il software installato su tutti i computer etc..
<kryuko> Salve
<pitzalone> buongiorno. sono al 12.10. non mi funzionano gli scanner. mi sapete dire cosa dovrei installare. ho sia un samsung che un brother.
<bithunter> salve a tutti :)
<porto942> ho un probelma col hd interno, sono spariti tutti i file presenti, è possibile recuperarli?
<porto942> se sapete come fare me lo dite?
<bithunter> qualcuno è riuscito ad installare ubuntu su tablet?
<bithunter> porto942, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=336682
<bithunter> praticamente puoi scaricare una iso con linux live e utility per il recupero e diagnostica... un po lungo da spiegare in chat cmq la cosa importante non devi usare in scrittura l'hd altrimenti ciao a i dati :)
<porto942> ok mi è succesa la stessa cosa anche sul pc di windows 7, è possibile sempre recuperarli?
<bithunter> il recupero è possibile ma è un processo lungo... recupero 98 %
<porto942> okok dunque anche su win7 è possibile recuperarli? con recuva dite che è un buon programma per il recuper dati?
<porto942> *recupero file
<bithunter> :) insomma ... meglio di niente
<bithunter> aspetta
<bithunter> c'è una iso che devi masterizzare e usarla in live: dentro ci sono vari programmi per queste situazioni:
<bithunter> http://www.hirensbootcd.org/download/
<porto942> potresti spiegarmi bene come fare? sennò qua intasiamo la chat :)
<bithunter> porto942, ti ho detto tutto :) : scarica iso, masterizza, avvia in live cd; usa quello che ti serve e in bocca a lupo. Se hai bisogno di delucidazioni usa internet :)
<francesco_> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano cortesemente?
<bithunter> francesco_, se posso ?
<porto942> ok ti ringrazio bit :)
<bithunter> niente :)
<francesco_> ciao, semplicemente primo giorno su ubuntu, provo ad installare i programmi o aggiornamenti, ma mi chiede la password, ed io alla stato attuale non ho nessuna password
<francesco_> se provo ad attivare tramite terminali i permessi, mi chiede ancora password
<bithunter> ok, niente di strano...
<bithunter> durante l'installazione hai creato ll'account : Nome utente e password ricordi?
<francesco_> si ed avevo una password che pero' non mi ha mai riconosciuto, quindi cambiata
<bithunter> la strada più semplice è quella di ricreare la password
<bithunter> ti spiego: l'amministratore di sistema (utente root) deve "autorizzare modifiche sul sistema... quindi chiede la password.
<bithunter> la password è quella che hai inserito in fase d'installazione...
<bithunter> quindi in questo caso... non sapendo / ricordando qual'è c'è un modo per ricreare la password
<bithunter> http://www.n2h.it/unixlinux/come-resettare-la-password-di-root-su-linux-ubuntu/
<bithunter> questa è una quida passo passo
<bithunter> ubuntu arm qualcuno conosce?
<nicotano> salve
<deshack> salve
<laurastorm> salve  tt
<bithunter> buonaserata a tutti... alla prox
<laurastorm> posso  chiedere  un  aiuto?
<bithunter> vai laurastorm
<laurastorm> grazie  dunque   avevo   ubuntu 8  ho  aggiornato  a 12  e  ho  probleni nellaprire  abi  word    che  avevo  salvato  ed  inoltre  non  riesco  ad  incollare sul  nuovo
<laurastorm> anzi  ad essere  precisa le  icone  presenti  non  si  aprono  piu' tranneil  cestino
<laurastorm> file susyem  icona  ecc ecc casa
<mieicodici> sera a tutti
<bithunter> laurastorm, penso che il passaggio da ubuntu 8 a 12 non è andato a buon fine :)
<laurastorm> posso  tornare  indietro???
<bithunter> quindi io ti consiglio di reinstallare ubuntu da capo  :)...
<mieicodici> Scusatemi, stavo cercando di installare sopcast sulla mia distro di ubuntu (ho ancora la 10.04) ma purtroppo da sistema > amministrazione > gestore aggiornamenti, quando vado ad flaggare sopcast ho questo errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1370290/ cosa ne pensate, codsa devo fare???
<laurastorm> non  dirmelo
<laurastorm>  ho  faticato  non  poco  pe r istallare 8.04
<laurastorm> non  posso  provare  areistallare  12???
<bithunter> laurastorm, ma il pc è vecchiotto?
<laurastorm> swenza  dover  perdere i  file  salvati
<laurastorm> si  abbastanza  555 di  ram
<laurastorm> adesso  funziona   ma  il  problema  è  solo  quello  che  ti  ho  sescritto  per  il  retso  ok
<bithunter> perdonami, riesci a vedere i file nella cartella home?
<laurastorm> allora  se  apro  direttamente  no
<laurastorm> ma  se apro   nella  icona  casa   inserendo  cosa  cerco  allora  si
<laurastorm> non  so  se   mi  sono  spiegata
<laurastorm> deve  clikkare  su   " trov a in  questa  cartella  capito?
<bithunter> laurastorm, io farei una cosa... cambierei tipo di desktop (passare a unity a qualcosa di più leggero) e poi provare ad reinstallare i software che potrebbero non ffunzionarepiù
<bithunter> scusa, ho scritto malissimo :)
<laurastorm> posso  cambiare  il  des  come  si  fa?  l'importante  che  non  debba  reistallare
<bithunter> si
<bithunter> un attimo
<laurastorm> grazie  e s cusami
<mieicodici> qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi con sopcast e vlc??
<mieicodici> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1370290/
<bithunter> ancosa un attimo :)
<laurastorm> ok
<bithunter> eccomi, laurastorm
<bithunter> il desktop si chiama mate
<laurastorm> tornare  a  8.04  si  puo'''
<bithunter> la procedura d'installazione è qui: http://www.lffl.org/2012/10/installare-mate-desktop-su-ubuntu-1210.html
<bithunter> io penso di no... :) poi non si sa mai, se qualcuno te lo consiglia
<laurastorm> sono  andat  ma  mi  pare  complicatino  ok s  e non  posso  fare altro
<bithunter> ok laurastorm?
<bithunter> complicato?
<bithunter> nooo
<bithunter> devi solo fare copia e incolla sul terminale :)
<laurastorm> ????
<bithunter> allora, in ubuntu c'è un "programma" che si chiama terminale
<bithunter> lo hai mai visto?
<laurastorm> no  sigh
<bithunter> cercalo
<bithunter> e aprilo
<laurastorm> dove  lo cerco???
<bithunter> in alto a sinistra c'è il simbolo di ubuntu?
<bithunter> clicca li
<bithunter> poi digita: terminale
<laurastorm> si
<bithunter> fatto?
<laurastorm> m a non  mi  fa  digitar  solo  tendina
<laurastorm> ok  terminale  trovato  scusa
<naxil> scusate.. ma alcuni siti non mi riconoscono openjdk.. come metto le oracle?
<laurastorm> ok
<naxil> ciao laurastorm
<laurastorm> cc
<laurastorm> sono  sul  terminale
<bithunter> ok
<laurastorm> ha  per  notizia
<bithunter> ora devi copiare e incollare una riga per volta
<bithunter> ogni riga segue l'invio e/o conferma
<laurastorm> vicino  alle  applicazioni  in  alto  ce'  un icon a scritto placesda  qui  non  apro  nulla file  system  ecc
<bithunter> laurastorm, "ascolta": il terminale è l'unico modo per eseguire comandi testualmente
<laurastorm> dal lnk  ch e mi  hai  dato  prima???
<bithunter> il link che ti ho dato prima presenta, 6 comandi in "grigio" che devi copiare e incollare nel terminale
<bithunter> uno per volta
<laurastorm> ok  e  cosi  cosa  ottengo  alla  fine???  ricordamelo
<bithunter> l'installazione del vecchio desktop (gnome) che avevi in ubuntu 8
<bithunter> vantaggi: il pc è più veloce e forze torna a funzionare tutto che prima
<laurastorm> ok ce'  un  solo  problema  ora  sto  digitando su  un a altro  pc
<laurastorm> ubuntu  chat
<bithunter> ok... apri il link sul pc ubuntu... etc etc etc
<laurastorm> ok  aspettami  ti  prego
<bithunter> senza il ti prego non server
<bithunter> serve
<laurastorm> ok  altra  rogna  li  è tutto  in  inglese
<bithunter> dove?
<laurastorm> ok  risolto
<laurastorm_> mi  leggi???
<bithunter> si
<laurastorm_> puoi  rimandarmi  il  link??
<bithunter> http://www.lffl.org/2012/10/installare-mate-desktop-su-ubuntu-1210.html
<laurastorm_> copio  anke  le  virgolette????
<bithunter> tutto... riga per riga
<bithunter> una la volta seguito da invio
<laurastorm_> sudo apt-get update con  questo  mi  dice  errore
<bithunter> mmmm
<laurastorm_> a  no  scusami s ta  scaricando
<bithunter> :) va be hihihihi
<bithunter> mentre finisci vado a fumare... appena torno ti avviso
<laurastorm_> dice  istallare  questi  pakketti s enza  verificarli?'  vado??
<bithunter> si
<bithunter> vai tranquilla
<bithunter> non vado più resto.. :)
<romeopapa> salve, ho una domanda, ho un backup della home di ubuntu 12.10 64 bit, ho formattato e installato la versione 32 bit, posso recuperare le stampanti impostate in precedenza senza riconfigurarle?
<bithunter> laurastorm_, come va?
<laurastorm_>  Dipende: mozo ma non sta per essere installato E: Pacchetto danneggiato
<laurastorm_> dice  così
<laurastorm_> devo  uscire  da l  terminale??
<bithunter> ma ha finito?
<laurastorm_> si ho  inserito  l'ultim a stringa  ppero'  dic e così  cos a faccio  ora?
<bithunter>  sudo apt-get update
<laurastorm_> metto  questo?
<bithunter> si
<bithunter> 2754c97f82
<laurastorm_> ora?
<bithunter> prova nuovamente l'ultima stringa
<laurastorm_> 275  ecc?^?
<laurastorm_> era  x  me?
<bithunter> no :)
<laurastorm_> a  mno  male  non  lo  mess a ok  riprovo  con  l'ultima  ok?
<laurastorm_> Dipende: mate-calc ma non sta per essere installato                             Dipende: mate-netspeed ma non sta per essere installato                             Dipende: mate-sensors-applet ma non sta per essere installato                             Dipende: mate-system-tools ma non sta per essere installato                             Dipende: mate-utils ma non sta per essere installato                             Dipende
<laurastorm_> e  poi  dice  pakketto  danneggiato
<bithunter> laurastorm_, hai seguito passo passo tutte le stringhe?
<laurastorm_> si
<bithunter> aspetta
<bithunter> segui me, ok?
<bithunter> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://packages.mate-desktop.org/repo/ubuntu quantal main"
<laurastorm_> aspetta  ce  una  miglioia
<bithunter> cosa?
<laurastorm_> ora  apro tutte  le  cartelle c he  prima  non  aprivo
<laurastorm_> ma  non  v isulaizzo  il  testo  di  abc
<bithunter> lo so
<bithunter> aspetta
<bithunter> :)
<laurastorm_> :)
<bithunter> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://packages.mate-desktop.org/repo/ubuntu quantal main"
<laurastorm_> ???????
<bithunter> copia e incolla questo nel terminale:
<bithunter> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://packages.mate-desktop.org/repo/ubuntu quantal main"
<laurastorm_> tutto  per   esteso????
<bithunter> si
<laurastorm_> fatto
<bithunter> bene... ora questo
<bithunter> sudo apt-get update
<laurastorm_> ok
<bithunter> bene... ora questo:
<bithunter> sudo apt-get install mate-archive-keyring
<laurastorm_> mate-archive-keyring è già alla versione più recente. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 11 non aggiornati.
<bithunter> bene
<laurastorm_> bene??  ed  ora?
<bithunter> bene... ora questo:
<bithunter> sudo apt-get update
<laurastorm_> fatto
<bithunter> ok... questo:
<bithunter> sudo apt-get install mate-core
<laurastorm_> E: Pacchetto danneggiato
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> aspetta
<bithunter>  sudo apt-get upgrade
<laurastorm_> Elaborazione dei trigger per libc-bin... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<laurastorm_> ke  si  fa?
<bithunter> ma ha finito?
<laurastorm_> si  almeno
<bithunter> sudo apt-get install mate-desktop-environment
<laurastorm_> dice  com e prima
<bithunter> ummm
<bithunter> ok
<laurastorm_> Pacchetto danneggiato
<laurastorm_> mi  sipiac e di  farti  impazzire
<bithunter> ma che... :)
<bithunter> piano b... sei pronta?
<laurastorm_> eeeeeeeee
<bithunter> nel senso... la procedura non è andata a buon fine... passiamo ad un altra
<bithunter> sei pronta?
<laurastorm_> ok
<bithunter> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gilir/lubuntu
<laurastorm_> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:   mate-desktop-environment: Dipende: mate-core (= 1.4.0+precise) ma non sta per essere installato
<laurastorm_> se  puo s ervire  dic e così
<bithunter> ummm
<laurastorm_> ok  vai
<laurastorm_> fatto  il  primo
<bithunter> sudo apt-get update
<laurastorm_> È consigliato eseguire "apt-get update" per correggere questi problemi
<bithunter> sudo apt-get update
<laurastorm_> fatto  da  sola  vai
<bithunter> hahaahah brava
<bithunter>  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<laurastorm_> sta  istallando
<laurastorm_> ma  te  ste  cos e da  dove  le  prendo???
<laurastorm_> prendi
<naxil> ragazzi m date na mano per installare java oracle?
<naxil> ho preso il java installer ma non parte.. lo installa ma non lo vedo
<laurastorm_> Estrazione di linux-image-2.6.32-45-generic (da .../linux-image-2.6.32-45-generic_2.6.32-45.99_i386.deb)... Done.
<laurastorm_> devo  aspettare???
<bithunter> ti spiego: dal terminale invii "comandi" al sistema, tali comandi sono presenti nel sito ufficiale Ubuntu/ forum oppure ricerca tramite google
<bithunter> si...
<laurastorm_> dicevo  quetse  informazioni  dov e le  trovi??
<bithunter> leggi sopra
<bithunter> cosa stiamo facendo: il tuo desktop attualmente è Unity...
<laurastorm_> a  era  pe r me  pensavo  dicessi a  maxi
<laurastorm_> dovrebbe  ave r  finito  provo a  d aprire  abc??
<bithunter> prova
<laurastorm_> abc  ok
<laurastorm_> per  i  certificati  no
<bithunter> oki... solo che adesso dovresti riavviare il pc...
<laurastorm_> prima  leggevo ora  solo  simboli
<laurastorm_> ok  allora  devo  lasciarti??
<bithunter> si ma sto qui
<laurastorm_> aspetta  rimango   connessa  col  note  book  ok??
<bithunter> riavvia e torna in chat
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> intanto vado a fumare la sigaretta di prima
<laurastorm_> ok
<laurastorm> adesso  ti  diko
<laurastorm> ma  voi  siete  pagtai  per  sentire  noi  ignoranti  di  linux???
<laurastorm> ù
<Steeler> laurastorm, no.
<laurastorm> non  ce  biith??
<bithunter> eccomi
<bithunter> pagati? ahahahaha no
<oberdan> buonasera ho un problema con Muon su kubuntu 12.04 quando tento di aprirlo mi dà un errore "The package system could not be initialized, your configuration may be broken"
<oberdan> quacuno sa da che dipende?
<OverMe> oberdan, sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> !paste | oberdan
<ubot-it> oberdan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> sera
<oberdan> overMe un attimo di pazienza che sto arrivando (rete lenta)
<OverMe> oberdan, io stacco tra un minuto. lascio ad altri
<oberdan> ok grazie
<oberdan> per l risposta
<oberdan> chi contatto?
<OverMe> oberdan, richiedi
<oberdan> ok
<oberdan> buonasera ho un problema con Muon su kubuntu 12.04 quando tento di aprirlo mi dà un errore "The package system could not be initialized, your configuration may be broken"
<jester-> oberdan: sudo apt-get install --reinstall muon
<oberdan> ok
<enzotib> buonasera
<jester-> aloha enzotib
<enzotib> ciao jester-
<oberdan> jester questo è quello che mi esce dopo il comando reinstall  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1370554/
<enzotib> oberdan, sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<enzotib> oberdan, poi sudo apt-get update
<oberdan> ok
<oberdan> cosa mi state facendo fare se posso ?
<enzotib> oberdan, ricreare la cache dei repo, che era corrotta, niente di pericoloso
<oberdan> si si lo so e tanto per imparare
<oberdan> quindi finito l'update dovrebbe andare bene
<enzotib> oberdan, no, ora dovresti poter fare il reinstall di muon, poi non è detto che parta senza problemi
<oberdan> capisco
<oberdan> abbiate pazienza ho la rete un po lenta
<oberdan> dopo devo digitare questo comando sudo apt-get install --reinstall muon enzo
<enzotib> oberdan, sì
<oberdan> ok grazie per il momento enzo e incociamo le dita
<jester-> enzotib: ftto aggiornamento e moun è buggato
<jester-> fando update e ugrade da apt andato a posto
<leosacc> ciao  :)
<oberdan> enzo dopo tanto mi ha scritto questo  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1370670/
<enzotib> oberdan, riavvia e riprova
<enzotib> (scriviti il comando da fare)
<jester-> con sudo
<enzotib> ah, era senza sudo!
<jester-> oggià
<oberdan> ok
<oberdan> provo
<dod> problema. disco ntfs montato in hotswap su bay apposita. collegato dopo l'avvio del so. viene rilevato e montato ma solo in lettura. e risulto il proprietario dei file. non ci posso scrivere.
<dod> a meno di montarmelo come root e scriverci i file dentro come root presumo ma poi li dovrei leggere come root. non si puo' fare.
<enzotib> dod, c'è qualcosa in fstab?
<dod> no
<enzotib> dod, netfsprogs è installato, vero?
<enzotib> ntfsprogs*
<dod> e' un bay hotswap fatto appositamente. no.
<enzotib> no cosa?
<naxil> ragazzi
<dod> lo devo mettere? ntfs3g c'e'.  ntfsprogrs no.
<enzotib> dod, aspe'
<naxil> ho messo un ppa anche se non dovevo.. pe rinsallare oracle java.. lo ha installato.. ma non e' sucesso niente..
<naxil> apt-cache lo trova
<enzotib> dod, no, basta quello che hai
<naxil> ma dove e' andato?
<naxil> se lo cerco non lo trovo
<naxil> whereis non dice na mazza
<dod> enzotib provo a fare un checkdisk da win?
<enzotib> dod, prova, ma non credo
<dod> enzotib il disco una volta era montato dentro il pc. ti volevo far vedere una cosa
<dod> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dod> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1370694/ enzotib. e' una flag di avviabile quella che si vede?
<enzotib> dod, il flag avviabile non conta niente
<dod> forse. perche' se riavvio con il disco collegato in hotswap anche se smontato da ubuntu, ubuntu non si riavvia. se lo scollego fisicamente si riavvia.
<jester-> dod: che minghia è hotswap
<dod> la bay hotswap e' disabilitata per il boot da bios.
<dod> jester- hai presente un hd nudo? ecco lo infili nel vano aperto che dietro ha i connettori sata pronti. come lo infili parte.
<enzotib> cena
<dod> il so me lo carica come avessi collegato un usb ma e' un sata. il bios supporta la funzione.
<dod> ok. tento da win e vedo che fa'.
<jester-> dod aaah quelli tipo cassette
<MoL0ToV> ola ubuntiani! :) come va?
<Kira> buonasera a tutti gli ubuntuniani!sono nuovo su ubuntu 12.10 e vorrei installare ua macchina virtuale di windows sul mio pc come procedo?grazie in anticipo
<Virunga> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=windows+virtual+machine+ubuntu
<MoL0ToV> che calma piatta stasera
<MoL0ToV> non c'è nessuna sbarbina da aiutare con ubuntu?
<MoL0ToV> :|
<Francesco_> a chi posso chiedere informazioni?
<Francesco_> c'e nessuno?
<Francesco_> ho bisogno di informazioni riguardo il download di ubuntu 12.10
<Francesco_> se qualcuno legge vi prego di contattarmi
<linuxwins> dimmi francesc_
<Francesco_> allora dovrei scaricare il 12.10 da far girare su macchina virtuale... ho provato sia desktop che server ma entrambe non vanno? cosa dovrei scaricare per avere proprio il sistema operativo?
<mapreri> Francesco_: definisci "non vanno"
<mapreri> errori, fatti, numeri, parole
<mapreri> MoL0ToV: vuoi lavoro?
<Francesco_> dice che la CPU del mio Pc non ha un determinato kernel..... adesso non ricordo di preciso... sul mio pc ho ubuntu 11.04
<mapreri> tipo, provi a far girare la 64 bit su un computer sprovvisto di virtualizzazione hardware e/o con sistema a 32 bit?
<mapreri> oppure non hai abilitato il pae, che ubuntu richiede
<mapreri> (ma che su virtualbox è abilitato di default)
<mapreri> e poi, che combini con natty, ancora. è pure finito il supporto per quella ciofeca...
<Francesco_> uso virtual box
<fra81> buonasera a tutti, c'è qualcuno che puo' darmi assistenza per un problema abbastanza complicato?
<mapreri> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Francesco_> dato che una volta avevo installato da 10.04 a 10.10 e quest'ultimo nn mi riconosceva i driver di internet quindi ho dovuto reinstallare per forza la 10.4... volevo evitare di nuovo questi problemi facendolo girare prima su macchina virtuale
<fra81> scusate, prima volta qui,,in pratica neofita di linux, ho sistemato tutto per il meglio ma non mi riconosce nessuna periferica usb
<fra81> ho un acer aspire 6930g con ubuntu 12
<mapreri> Francesco_: su una macchina virtuale non testerai mai niente, tutto è virtuale. al limite devi provare una live
<Francesco_> e come faccio?
<mapreri> fra81: sorry, ma non ho così tanto tempo :( ho da fare...
<fra81> è cosi' complicato?su internet c'è di tutto ma niente...
<mapreri> Francesco_: un esempio semplice semplice... http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb
<mapreri> !live
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<mapreri> vabbe, ci ho provato
<mapreri> fra81: ma non mi metto neanche a risolvere problemi hw ora, io..
<mapreri> attualmente sto bestemmiando dietro gpg...
<fra81> capisco, do un occhio al link, purtroppo ho a disposizione oggi per copiare da un hd esterno i miei dati, ti ringrazio
<Francesco_> grazie mille buona serata a tutti
<fra81> se puo' essere di aiuto con il comando 1susb , l'hard disk viene rilevato
<MoL0ToV> che gente...
<MoL0ToV> una volta non giravano dei lamer del genere su irc venivano dossati prima :D
<MoL0ToV> bene ragazzi io chiudo
<MoL0ToV> notte
<bithunter> buonasera :)
<bithunter> ubuntu per tablet (processori arm)?
<fra81> se qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi in modo che mi venga riconosciuto l'hard disk esterno, gliene sono veramente veramente grato
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<fra81> ciao dom
<attackment> buonsera
<attackment> sera, domanda, possono coesistere compiz e cairo dock?
<JonnySmith> buona sera a tutti, ieri ho installato Ubuntu 12.10 sul mio Acer Aspire X3900. Dopo l'installazione il puntatore del mouse andava a scatti e si è bloccato tutto. Come mai?
<doom_> JonnySmith, installato da zero o aggiornato? comunque meglio usare la 12.04lts
<JonnySmith> doom_: installato da zero tramite penna USB
<JonnySmith> doom_: ho tolto anche windows 7
<JonnySmith> doom_: oggi sono tornato a Windows 7
<JonnySmith> doom_: prima Ubuntu aveva più temi, nella personalizzazione dell'aspetto adesso non ci sono tante possibilità come nelle versioni precedenti
<linuxwins> JonnySmith SMETTILA!
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-20
<Guest47429> ciao, qualcuno usa nanocad su wine  ubuntu 12.04?
<Guest47429> forse è meglio se lo chiedo ad un'ora + decente... buonanotte :-)
<enzotib> buongiorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gian_> ciao, quando mi collego a un sito per vedere video-lezioni, mi viene chiesto l'installazione di Microsoft silverlight, quale componente aggiuntivo posso installare??
<pitzalone> ciao. cosa mi dite di questa schermata? http://imagebin.org/236561
<gian_> ragazzi, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<enzotib> gian_, sì, ti porterà a installare moonlight
<gian_> enzotib, lo installo attraverso "componenti aggiuntivi di firefox"?
<enzotib> gian_, no, lo installi cliccando sul banner di silverlight, e poi eguendo le istruzioni
<jester-> pitzalone: prova con: sudo xsane
<gian_> enzotib, intendi quello che mi esce quando clicco sul video?
<enzotib> gian_, al posto del video ti dovrebbe uscire una specie di immagine di colore bianco e azzurra che dice di installare silverlight, clicca su quella
<gian_> enzotib, ok provo
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> pitzalone, oppure aggiungi il tuo utente al gruppo "saned"
<seed_> ciao a tutti
<seed_> ho un problemino hardware e mi chiedevo se qualcuno ha avuto la stessa esperienza, un consiglio
<pitzalone> jester-: non devono essere installati i driver
<TaLaDo> seed_, magari chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat qui si da supporto per ubuntu :)
<seed_> ok tnk
<gian_> !past
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'past'
<gian_> !past-bin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'past-bin'
<TaLaDo> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gian_> enzotib, http://imagebin.org/236564   mi devo fidare?
<enzotib> gian_, sì
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> pitzalone: funza sudo xsane ?
<pitzalone> jester-: sembra! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1372120/
<jester-> pitzalone: ti serve il driver
<jester-> pitzalone: andava e ora non piu?
<pitzalone> jester-: dopo l'avanzamento al 12.10, no
<jester-> pitzalone: dalla 12.10 hanno cambiato politica driver open non open sticaa
<jester-> tanto roba o non va o va a cazzo come la mia officejet4500
<jester-> pitzalone: che marca è
<marcolino> ciao
<jester-> pitzalone: sudo apt-get install printer-driver-all e spera
<pitzalone> jester-: una samsung scx-3450f e una brother dfcp-197c. ma non funzionano solo gli sanner
<jester-> pitzalone: abilita i repo partenrs e aggiornamenti backports
<jester-> pitzalone: guarda in synaptic cercando per nome brother
<jester-> brother-lpr-drivers-extra
<ossimoro> buongiorno
<pitzalone> jester-: cosa mi vuoi dire quindi?
<jester-> pitzalone: installa i pacchi di cui sopra e se non va torna alla 12.04
<ossimoro> a chi posso chiedere per xubuntu?
<jester-> !chiedi | ossimoro
<ubot-it> ossimoro: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ossimoro> non riesco a vedere i video su youtube o le radio in streaming
<enzotib> ossimoro, hai installato xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<ossimoro> guado e ti so dire, grazie
<ossimoro> enzotib, si, me lo da come installato.
<enzotib> ossimoro, allora apri un terminale, massimizzalo, e digita questo: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|nsplugin'
<enzotib> !paste | ossimoro, metti l'output su pastebin
<ubot-it> ossimoro, metti l'output su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ossimoro> provo...
<ossimoro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1372165/
<enzotib> ossimoro, sudo apt-get purge gnash gnash-common browser-plugin-gnash
<enzotib> ossimoro, queste schifezze ce le hai messe tu?
<ossimoro> si, perchè non funzionava
<enzotib> e hai fatto male
<ossimoro> infatti non è cambiato nulla
<ossimoro> anzi, una radio riesco ad ascoltarla...
<enzotib> ossimoro, io sto pensando a youtube, per le radio vediamo dopo
<ossimoro> si
<romeopapa> domanda, sto usando il comando cp...copia, e mi dice che manca l'operando...NON ho capito cosa è...
<romeopapa> gazie
<romeopapa> grazie
<jester-> romeopapa: fa vedere l'intero comando
<TaLaDo> romeopapa, digita man cp
<pitzalone> jester-: come faccio ad eliminare un pacchetto
<romeopapa> Jester, sudo cp -f libbit4opki.so #/usr/lib
<jester-> pitzalone: da synaptic
<jester-> o da sudo dpkg -r
<jester-> o --purge
<romeopapa> TeLaDo, io non ho capito...non mi sembra parli di "operando"
<jester-> romeopapa: che signifia qul #
<jester-> e il -f
<jester-> romeopapa: da dove hai il file da copiare  sudo cp libbit4opki.so /usr/lib
<romeopapa> jester, # provando avevo cpito che con # va sul file system...e -f "forza la sovrascrittura dei file, senza richiedere interventi da parte dell'utente" che secondo me era l'"operando" ma secondo lui no...
<romeopapa> jester, in una sottodirectori directory di Scrivania
<OverMe> # indica l'inizio di un commento. tutto quello che c'è dopo non viene considerato
<romeopapa> OverMe....ecco...
<romeopapa> o aspetta
<jester-> romeopapa: ci devi andare col terminale cd Scrivanai/quelcheè
<romeopapa> funzona...
<pitzalone> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1372202/
<romeopapa> mi dite che differenza c'è tra la usr/lib e la usr/local/lib?
<pitzalone> jester-: cosa sbaglio
<jester-> pitzalone: chiudi synaptic o software center
<pitzalone> jester-: sono chiusi. che comando devo dare?
<jester-> pitzalone: riavvia
<parmariu> == come funziona HDMI
<parmariu> cosa sbaglio nel collegamento con HDMI lo schermo del secondo monitor mi da la videata principale poi si blocca?
<romeopapa> altra domanda, come mai usando libre office word non vedo la barra dei menù?
<enzotib> romeopapa, screenshot
<enzotib> !image | romeopapa
<ubot-it> romeopapa: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<romeopapa> enzotib, lo fa solo con documenti esistenti
<romeopapa> se ne faccio uno nuovo c'è...
<romeopapa> enzotib, non ti posso fare lo screenshot...
<Blacklist> scusate esiste una estensione x chrome su linux per istallare silverlight o moonlight ?
<pitzalone> jester-: niente
<pitzalone> jester-: non riesco a cancellarlo e quindi non mi fa installare altri pacchetti
<pitzalone> jester-: CI SEI?
<pitzalone> jester-: ops, ci sei?
 * Maninho bom dia =D WWW
<jester-> pitzalone: cu fu
<pitzalone> jester-: mi dai una mano ad eliminare quel pacchetto
<jester-> pitzalone: sudo dpkg --purge pacco.deb
<pitzalone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1372315/ datemi una mano!
<pitzalone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1372315/ datemi una mano!
<doom_> pitzalone, cos è dcp195clpr?
<pitzalone> un pacchetto che devo togliere, un driver per la stampante
<doom_> prova a reinstallare il pacchetto e poi a dare il purge
<MoL0ToV> hey compagneros! come va?
<pitzalone> doom_: non mi fa rinstallare perchè da quel problema
<TaLaDo> pitzalone, ma come l'hai installato?
<pitzalone> TaLaDo: siccome ho installato un pacchetto nuovo! quello volevo toglierlo e invece non riesce
<TaLaDo> si ma non hai risposto
<TaLaDo> <TaLaDo> pitzalone, ma come l'hai installato?
<pitzalone> file deb
<TaLaDo> pitzalone, allora devi fare cme ha detto jester-
<MoL0ToV> qualcuno mi può aiutare con una webcam usb che fa i capricci? http://pastebin.ca/2252730
<pitzalone> TaLaDo: non va avanti. provato
<TaLaDo> <jester-> pitzalone: sudo dpkg --purge pacco.deb (sostituisci pacco.deb con dcp195clpr.deb - se quello è il nome del pacchetto)
<pitzalone> TaLaDo: ti sto dicendo che ho già fatto
<TaLaDo> e ma non hai fatto bene
<TaLaDo> hai messo solo dcp195clpr
<MoL0ToV> qualcuno mi può aiutare con una webcam usb che fa i capricci? http://pastebin.ca/2252738
<pitzalone> TaLaDo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1372348/
<TaLaDo> pitzalone, allora non sai leggere
<TaLaDo> sudo dpkg --purge pacco.deb (sostituisci pacco.deb con dcp195clpr.deb - se quello è il nome del pacchetto)
<TaLaDo> tu hai scritto sudo dpkg --purge pacco.deb (sostituisci pacco.deb con dcp195clpr.deb - se quello è il nome del pacchetto)
<TaLaDo> ops
<TaLaDo> tu hai scritto               sudo dpkg-deb --purge dcp195clpr.deb
<TaLaDo> che è dpkg-deb?
<pitzalone> TaLaDo:
<pitzalone> TaLaDo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1372352/
<pitzalone> TaLaDo: ma che ne sò! sto provando in mille modi
<TaLaDo> pitzalone, ok quel nome di pacchetto non è esatto
<TaLaDo> quindi trova il nome giusto e poi lo elimini
<pitzalone> TaLaDo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1372355/
<pitzalone> TaLaDo: vedi?
<TaLaDo> pitzalone, si vedo che fai le cose a caso
<pitzalone> no
<pitzalone> TaLaDo: il pacchetto è quello
<pitzalone> come faccio a capire se è quello?
<pitzalone> TaLaDo: ci sei?
<kryuko> salve, umani
<kryuko> chi può helparmi?
<pitzalone> TaLaDo: ci sei?
<TaLaDo> pitzalone, ti ho già detto come fare, il nome del pacchetto io non posso saperlo devi saperlo tu
<pitzalone> ho guardato anche su gestore pacchetti ed è quello
<TaLaDo> toglilo dal gestore pacchetti
<nicotano> salve
<Darsn0w> how to see server unlock for iPhone
<attackment> giorno
<al___> mi serve aiuto
<al___> ho cercato di installare ubuntu ma mi compare lo schermo a strisce
<al___> ho capito che probabilmente è la scheda grafica che non viene supportata
<al___> ce qualche soluzione?
<akis24> buonasera
<deshack> buonasera
<skricciolo1981> sera
<skricciolo1981> asapete se burg si puo installare tanquillamente o se crea danni? e e è si avete un link con guida d'installazione?
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: io uso burg da quasi un anno, e non mi ha mai dato problemi lui, piuttosto le altre installazioni di ubuntu che quando si aggiornano cattivamente reinstallano grub sull'mbr...
<mapreri> se usi solo un'installazione di ubuntu o un dual boot ubuntu/winzzoz (o un gnu/linux più tranquillo) hai 0 problemi
<skricciolo1981> grazie mapreri
<skricciolo1981> io uso un dual boot winzoz ubuntu
<mapreri> semplicemente installi il pacchetto burg (e burg-themes se vuoi un po' di temi in più)
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: poi dai un burg-install /dev/sda e sei a posto.
<skricciolo1981> il pacchetto burg dal center?
<mapreri> l'unica cosa è che devi valutare il tema e gestirti il menu di conseguenza. io ho un boot complesso: burg con 3 _ICONE_ (senza testo) ubuntu, arch e un ?, questo mi carica grub su una partizione, che a sua volta ha un menu con una ventina di voci (esclusi i sub-menu...)
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: come vuoi, software center o apt-get...
<skricciolo1981> e il ppa non serve?
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: ppa? no, c'è già nei repo ufficiali
<skricciolo1981> grazie mapreri provo subito
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: usi quantal?
<skricciolo1981> no
<skricciolo1981> pangolino
<mapreri> precise?
<mapreri> well
<skricciolo1981> si
<skricciolo1981> oki
<skricciolo1981> quantal per ora me l hanno sconsigliato
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: chi?
<mapreri> e perchè?
<skricciolo1981> per la stabilita
<mapreri> umh...
<mapreri> ma chi?
<skricciolo1981> e poi mi dikono non ce molta differenza
<skricciolo1981> qui in canale
<^Mara^> ciao a tutti
<skricciolo1981> e poi sapevo ke se si aggiornava non effettuava il boot
<^Mara^> posso chiedere una cosa?
<mapreri> sì, differenze esteriori sono poche a parte le web app su unity non c'è molto..
<skricciolo1981> bisognava reinstallare
<mapreri> !chiedi | ^Mara^
<ubot-it> ^Mara^: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: vabbuò, va benissimo precise :)
<^Mara^> non riesco a far andare la scheda di rete DWA-125 della D-Link
<skricciolo1981> grazie mapreri
<skricciolo1981> mapreri da terminale come si chiama il pacchetto?
<mapreri> ^Mara^: odio quelle robe, ma qui qualcuno ha scritto una guida: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=483196
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: burg
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: ti scrivo tutto il necessario per avere qualcosa di funzionale:
<mapreri> sudo apt-get install burg
<skricciolo1981> impossibile trovare pacchetto burg
<mapreri> ???
<mapreri> in effetti policy non me lo da..
<mapreri> mi sa che all'epoca avevo usato un ppa, in effetti... -.-'
<skricciolo1981> XD
<skricciolo1981> provo da center
<mapreri> che nel frattempo ho eliminato...
<skricciolo1981> :(
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: non te lo trova.
<mapreri> i repo sono gli stessi, cambia l'interfaccia.
<mapreri> spe
<skricciolo1981> infatti nemmeno center
<^Mara^> ok, grazie
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: trovato
<mapreri> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:n-muench/burg
<mapreri> sudo apt-get update
<mapreri> sudo apt-get install burg burg-themes
<mapreri> sudo burg-install /dev/sda
<mapreri> sudo update-burg
<mapreri> quindi riavvia :) per cambiare tema lo fai nel menu premendo il tasto invio
<mapreri> (mi sembra di ricordare..)
<skricciolo1981> quale menu?
<skricciolo1981> mapreri,
<skricciolo1981> ora si lo installa XD
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: il menu di burg che hai all'avvio dopo tutta questa trafila
<gian41> Ciao a tutti. Ho un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu. Ho un netbook della ASUS, 1.6 GHz e 1 GB di RAM. Non riesco ad installare la versione a 32-bit con Wubi. Mi scarica solo la versione a 64 bit, e mi va molto lenta
<skricciolo1981> !immage
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'immage'
<skricciolo1981> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<skricciolo1981> mapreri, http://imagebin.org/236597  che faccio?
<mapreri> gian41: io ho una particolare avversione per wubi, mi sta proprio in ***...... ergo, io installeri ubuntu :P
<mapreri> btw 1 GB di ram per unity sono pochini....
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: dagli invio. poi, prima di riavviare, pingami che ti chiedo un check
<deshack> maperi oddio, 512MB di ram per unity son pochini, 1GB può andare
<gian41> mapreri, sono d'accordo. Il problema è che quando installo Ubuntu dall'USB, mi dice che non trova i file system root
<mapreri> gian41: verificato l'md5?
<mapreri> !md5 | gian41
<ubot-it> gian41: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<skricciolo1981> mapreri, ora dice riga di comando predefinita:quiet splash
<deshack> gian41 come hai creato la usb?
<skricciolo1981> do ok?
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: oki, ora va molto meglio. sì è ok
<deshack> (scusa maperi, mi intrometto :P)
<gian41> maperi, con ''Universal usb installer''
<mapreri> deshack: sinceramente ho installato diversi computer con 1 GB di ram e non è tutta questa velocità
<deshack> maperi: infatti ho detto che può andare, non che va veloce ;)
<skricciolo1981> http://imagebin.org/236599 mapreri  do ok?
<mapreri> deshack: il cd ufficiale dice 768 MB di ram e 5 GB di disco
<mapreri> :)
<mapreri> ma ti assicuro che con 1 GB è abbastanza inutilizzabile...
<alessio> qualcuno mi può dare una mano per favore??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1372935/
<skricciolo1981> mapreri, do ok?
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: ah, adiritttura te lo mette da solo :D non lo ricordavo
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: yep
<mapreri> dopo deve esserci scritto /dev/sda
<gian41> mapreri, con ''Universal usb installer''
<mapreri> gian41: l'md5 è ok?
<skricciolo1981> http://imagebin.org/236600 mapreri ok?
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: premi prima la barra spaziatrice, deve venire fuori l'*
<mapreri> così: [*]
<skricciolo1981> mapreri, si
<mapreri> poi invio
<skricciolo1981> viene fuori mapreri
<skricciolo1981> oki
<mapreri> quando hai l'* invio
<skricciolo1981> mapreri, dato tutti i comandi,check o riavvio?
<deshack> gian41, hai confrontato l'md5?
<gian41> deshack, mapreri: l'md5 non appare in nessuna delle liste
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: postami qui l'output di quessto comando: "grep linux /boot/burg/burg.cfg"
<mapreri> gian41: ??? hai seguito il link?
<mapreri> !md5 | gian41
<ubot-it> gian41: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<gian41> deshack, mapreri: 5e02fd9dbbf8069f17a84d035b259e22       questo è l'md5 che ho trovato
<skricciolo1981> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<deshack> gian41, se non corrisponde vuol dire che l'iso che hai è corrotta
<mibofra> non puoi cristian_c .
<cristian_c> mibofra, lo, siamo di là
<skricciolo1981> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1372951/ mapreri
<mibofra> perdon :D .
<cristian_c> *lol
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: è ok, però non sarà facilissimo da usare con le sole icone...
<mapreri> a meno che non gli metti mano ..
<gian41> <deshack> dici che se arrivo all'installazione e mi dice che mancano i file system root, può essere causato dal cattivo file iso?
<skricciolo1981> mapreri, non nomina winzoz o mi sbaglio?
<deshack> gian41, in linea di massima il problema è quello. Prova a scaricare nuovamente l'iso e ritenta con l'installazione
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: con quel comando non lo prende neanche in considerazione, è solo parte del file, molto piccolo. la mia prende due sole righe..
<mapreri> prova, anche se dubito ti piacerà il risultato... è da mettergli un po' mano imho
<gian41> deshack, ok grazie. Ora provo a riscaricare. Vedremo!
<skricciolo1981> cioè avro tante icone?
<skricciolo1981> mapreri,
<deshack> gian41, di nulla, buon lavoro! :)
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: yep, anche perchè se scegli il tema orrizzontale te ne mostra max 4...
<skricciolo1981> ma dove sta il menu?
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: uffa... al rivvio, per scegliere che avviare..
<skricciolo1981> aaaaaa
<skricciolo1981> oki riavvio
<skricciolo1981> mapreri, fa schifo
<skricciolo1981> 4 icone di ubuntu
<AlexZion> che roba è mapreri
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: eh, lo so. difatti io non gli faccio far niente in automatico
<skricciolo1981> non si possono avere 2,una ubu e una winzoz?
<mapreri> AlexZion: ??
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: tutto si può :)
<skricciolo1981> mapreri, si lo so intendevo,come??
<AlexZion> ops scusate ragazzi m credevo di essere sull'altro canale a parlare di alcuni software e pensavo fosse un nuovo software , perdonatemi .., e comunque sia salve a tutti .. ;)
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: allora..
<mapreri> si toglie l'esecutabilità a /etc/burg.d/10_linux; si scrive in /etc/burg.d/40_custom la parte riguardante ubuntu, e si rinomina il file in /etc/burg.d/08_ubuntu; quindi un update-burg aggiusta tutto
<skricciolo1981> un po piu terra terra? mapreri
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: postami un `sudo fdisk -l;sudo blkid`
<skricciolo1981> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<skricciolo1981> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1372989/ mapreri
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: copia questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1372995/ in /etc/burg.d/40_custom
<mapreri> sai farlo?
<mapreri> !sudo
<ubot-it> root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<mapreri> !editor
<ubot-it> editor is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/EditorDiTesto
<skricciolo1981> ho gedit mapreri
<mapreri> eh, cioè, non aspettarti proprio tutto tutto pronto, guarda i due link precedenti e metti insieme, anche perchè sono parecchio chiari
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: ↑
<Alt3r_3g0> ciao a tutti
<mapreri> ciao Alt3r_3g0
<Alt3r_3g0> ciao a te.....ti posso fare una domanda??
<Alt3r_3g0> Esistono licenze di ubuntu per le partite iva?
<mapreri> Alt3r_3g0: non servono.
<skricciolo1981> non ho capito come aggiungere..prima dopo...dove? mapreri
<Alt3r_3g0> quindi se un mio amico vorrebbe togliere windows xp dai computer della sua ricevitoria,
<Alt3r_3g0> potrebbe farlo tranquillamente senza incorrere in rischi?
<mapreri> Alt3r_3g0: la licenza con cui ubuntu e tutto il software libero incluso in esso affermano che chiunque può usarlo in qualunque ambiente senza alcuna (praticamente) limitazione nelle modalità.
<mapreri> !gpl
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gpl'
<mapreri> ufaa... bot senza le voci che mi servono...
<mapreri> Alt3r_3g0: aspetta..
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: sudo gedit /etc/<ecc>
<Alt3r_3g0> si si
<mapreri> Alt3r_3g0: inizia da qui http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto
<skricciolo1981> si si fatto mapreri,ma dove aggiungo quello che mi hai ppastato tu?
<mapreri> Alt3r_3g0: e qui la spiegazione della licenza da cui è coperto http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_General_Public_License
<Alt3r_3g0> grandissimo
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: sotto al contenuto del file. quel file esiste già, ha alcune righe sopra, sotto ci aggiungi quanto ho postato
<Alt3r_3g0> 6 un grande
<Alt3r_3g0> voto 10*
<Alt3r_3g0> +
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: sudo gedit /etc/burg.d/40_custom
<skricciolo1981> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mapreri> Alt3r_3g0: non esageriamo. btw Ubuntu, come anche qualunque prodotto software libero, può essere utilizzato in qualunque campo senza alcuna limitazione.
<skricciolo1981> http://imagebin.org/236604 mapreri ok?
<Alt3r_3g0> grazie ancora...ciao
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: è giusto, peccato che hai avviato gedit senza diritti di amministratore, quindi non puoi salvare (non vedi il "sola lettura" sulla barra del titolo?).
<skricciolo1981> :(
<skricciolo1981> riprovo
<skricciolo1981> http://imagebin.org/236605 salvo? mapreri
<skricciolo1981> ci 6? mapreri ?
<mibofra> ciao skricciolo1981: posso aiutarti ?
<mapreri> eccomi
<mapreri> mibofra: no! :P
<skricciolo1981> lol
<skricciolo1981> ciao mibofra
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: salva.
<mibofra> mapreri: :-P :-P :-P anche io ti voglio bene :D  .
<skricciolo1981> ok mapreri  poi?
<skricciolo1981> lol
<mapreri> mibofra: :D <3
<skricciolo1981> lol
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: ora rinomina quel file:
<mibofra> comunque se non arrivate a niente, lasciatemi in mp il problema e vedrò che posso pare .
<mibofra> per ora si va a cena :D , a dopo :)
<mapreri> sudo mv /etc/burg.d/{40_custom,08_ubuntu}
<skricciolo1981> ciao mibofra
<mapreri> mibofra: :)
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: in effetti anch'io fra qualche minuto devo andare
<skricciolo1981> permesso negato
<skricciolo1981> mapreri,
<mapreri> impossibile... ci hai messo sudo?
<skricciolo1981> si infatti
<skricciolo1981> ora ok
<mapreri> umh.. copia tutta la riga
<mistya> Sera!
<skricciolo1981> si ora ok mancava sudo
<mapreri> ciao
<mistya> Il sistema non monta la swap al log-in
<skricciolo1981> ciao
<mapreri> beh...
<mistya> come faccio a fargliela montare in automatico?
<mapreri> mistya: si attiva al boot, non al login. ma ora io non ho tempo per verifiche
<skricciolo1981> mapreri, prima che vai ho finito?
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: well. ora fai, così, (per prevenire durante questa prima prova)
<mistya> mapreri, si.. ovviamente intendevo al boot, scusa.
<mapreri> sudo cp /etc/burg.d/{08_ubuntu,40,recovery}
<mapreri> mi son dimenticato prima -.-'
<mapreri> aprilo come prima il 40_recovery e metti
<skricciolo1981>  l'obiettivo "/etc/burg.d/recovery" non è una directory
<migueltzin> salve a tutti, ho un problema con l'audio in una kubuntu 12.10 su un notebook HP 455
<skricciolo1981> mapreri,
<migueltzin> l'hardware Audio riconosciuto 'il seguente (lspci|grep Audio)
<migueltzin> 00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6250/6310]
<migueltzin> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson Azalia Controller (rev 01)
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: 40_recovery!!
<mapreri> cancella quello che ci hai messo prima e mettici al suo posto http://paste.ubuntu.com/1373057/
<mapreri> quindi `sudo chmod -x /etc/burg.d/10_linux`
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: `sudo burg-update`
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: `sudo grub-install --force /dev/sda5`
<mapreri> quindi riavvia
<mapreri> ora vado a cena, al massimo ci sentiamo alle 9
<skricciolo1981> capito na mazza mapreri
<migueltzin> praticamente, il problema si presenta usando skype e in qualche altra circostanza: si sente un rumore metallico, come se la cassa fosse rotta, ma usando amarok (ad esempio)  con mosica "locale" non da nessun problema
<migueltzin> ho provato a cambiare il motore gstreamer con quello di vlc, ma la situazione sembra peggiorare (da problemi non solo su skype)
<migueltzin> non e' che vi viene in mente qualche idea? grazie
<neramarea> 'sera. il pc della mia consorte (ubuntu 11.10) non legge le memory card dal lettore integrato. proprio non le vede. come risolvo?
<AlexZion> ciao migueltzina questo link leggendo di fretta vedo che il problema potrebbe essere pulse audio http://askubuntu.com/questions/193824/all-sound-missing-edd-information-missing-help-to-modify-kernel
<migueltzin> ciao AlexZion, sto leggendo ma non so se sia lo stesso problema; ad ogni modo, quale prova mi consigli di fare? la "answer 2"?
<AlexZion> no migueltzin proverei prima la soluzione 0 dei parametri al kernel per vedere che succede ....
<migueltzin> ok, provo
<AlexZion> io ho un problema simile con la seconda scheda grafica e devo fare una modifica simile per riuscire ad avere l'intero sistema funzionante ....
<skricciolo1981> fabio@fabio-pc-ubuntu:~$ sudo burg-update
<skricciolo1981> sudo: burg-update: command not found mapreri
<neramarea> 'sera. 2 problemi ora... a) ubuntu 11.10 non vede il card reader integrato del portatile, e b) non funziona il mousepad... aiuto!
<migueltzin> AlexZion: la prova non é andata bene... dapprima mettendo i parametri che mi dice non é arrivato al login ma mi ha aperto la shell "built-in" ; poi ho provato tgliento il parametro "nolapic" e sono entrato ma il problema rimane
<AlexZion> ok migueltzin metti su pastebin il risultato di lsmod | grep snd
<elmutzine> ciao! Sto usando windows, dovrei accedere a Ubuntu col Live cd per risolvere un problema ma...il boot non mi carica il cd live, sapete come posso fare?
<neramarea> ok... ho risolto il problema del touchpad (synclient -l dava valori assurdi... perchè?); qualcuno mi può aiutare per il cardreader o aspettate che mi arrangi e che ve ne dia comunicazione???
<mibofra> eccomi .)
<mibofra> :9
<mibofra> :)
<migueltzin> AlexZion , ho il risultato: http://pastebin.com/MAw7Scqd
<AlexZion> mhh migueltzin credo che il problema sia nel fatto che per qualceh ragione stia usando driver intel mentre l'hardware è AMD se non ho capito male
<migueltzin> a quanto pare... ma la cosa che non mi spiego é che va male solo skype, praticamente... ora sto vedendo un video su youtube e va alla grande...
<migueltzin> non vorrei che il problema fosse dovuto al controllo di volume di skype
<AlexZion> si prova a disattivarlo .... e viediamo che succede
<migueltzin> sulle opzioni di skype, come schede vedo solo "PulseAudio server (local)"
<AlexZion> si ma non dovrebbe essere un problema da me è lo stesso ma funziona decentemente
<migueltzin> AlexZion : non o parole: disattivando il controllo dei volumi la situazione non é risolta, ma ora va molto meglio... diciamo che va "quasi" bene
<AlexZion> 'sti prodotti Microzoz per Linux , sono trappole ... :D
<migueltzin> si, davvero, non ho parole... ora un po' va un po' no... meglio riepirsi lo stomaco prima di riprendere il mach :)
<migueltzin> grazie a tutti e alla prossima
<scar_petta> buona sera a tutti!!!!!!
<scar_petta> qualcuno può aitarmi solo 2  minuti
<enzotib> !chiedi | scar_petta
<ubot-it> scar_petta: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<scar_petta> grazie
<scar_petta> sto scaricando linux  è la prima volta che cercherò di installarlo..ma non vorrei togliere windows..vorrei prima fare un pò di pratica ...se una volta che l'ho scaricato lo lancio windows se ne va o cè un opzione nell''istallazione che mi dice di tenere entambi i sistemi operativi ?
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: ecccomi tornato...
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: sei arrivato a burg-update... in effetti è update-burg -.-' ero di fretta e ho scritto il contrario
<bullet9mm> ciao a tutti...ragazzi avrei una domanda da farvi relativa alla creazione di un cluster. Girando su internet mi sono imbattuto in diversi software che permettessero di creare cluster su reti eterogenee (windows, linux, mac) e quelli che mi sembrano più validi sono torque e condor...qualcuno sa darmi qualche dritta su quale dovrei usare e motivare la risposta? quale tra questi due sistemi garantisce le prestazioni 
<enzotib> scar_petta, durante l'installazione devi scegliere "Installa accanto agli altri sistemi"
<enzotib> !installazione | scar_petta
<ubot-it> scar_petta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<scar_petta> grazie mille
<enzotib> bullet9mm, è una problematica legata a ubuntu?
<mistya> sera, al boot la swap non viene montata automaticamente.. come mai?
<mibofra> hai la home criptografata ?
<enzotib> mistya, hai forse installato quale altro sistema?
<enzotib> qualche*
<mistya> no
<bullet9mm> non direttamente, anche se all'interno della rete ho diversi pc che dovrebbero far parte del cluster proprio con ubuntu.
<mistya> niente home criptografata e solo ubuntu nel sistema
<enzotib> bullet9mm, questa è una chat di supporto a ubuntu, l'argomento che proponi mi sembra off-topic
<mibofra> ti dice che non riesce a montare all'avvio /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 per caso ?
<enzotib> !chi | mibofra
<ubot-it> mibofra: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<enzotib> mistya, a mano riesci ad attivarla?
<mistya> enzotib, la attivo da gparted.. click destro sulla swap "attiva"
<mibofra> mistya chiedeva per la swap , cryptswap cosa potrebbe essere enzotib ? XD mah ...
<mibofra> mistya: mi rispondi allora ?
<mistya> mibofra, scusa non avevo capito parlassi con me..
<mistya> mibofra, no nessun errore al boot
<enzotib> mistya, allora forse c'è qualche errore nella riga in fstab
<mibofra> P.S. posta l'out di /etc/fstab
<mibofra> mi hai battuto sul tempo enzotib :D .
<enzotib> non è una gara
<enzotib> se vuoi seguirlo tu, lascio
<mibofra> era per scherzare :)
<mibofra> non farci caso
<mibofra> comunque
<mibofra> mistya: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<bullet9mm> un pochino lo è effettivamente, speravo che ci fosse qualcuno che potesse darmi uno spunto veloce, in ogni caso grazie lo stesso.  :)
<mibofra> posta il contenuto di fstab su
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mibofra> ok mistya ?
<mistya> Si, un secondo solo
<mistya> http://pastebin.com/ZwWBqvBK
<mibofra> vediamo...
<mibofra> dai sudo blkid e postalo .
<mibofra> così faccio un confronto .
<mibofra> confronto gli UUID :)
<mistya> arriva
<mistya> http://pastebin.com/Ahrk2x19
<mibofra> non voglio metterti fretta :)) , prenditi tutto il tempo che ti serve :) .
<mibofra> (non in eterno però , s'intende :D )
<mistya> mibofra, ;) lento ma ci sono
<mistya> visto il link?
<al___> chi mi sa dire perche ubuntu nel tentativo di installare compaiono le strisce sul monitor
<mibofra> ora lo vedo mistya: mi ero distratto :D .
<mistya> :)
<al___> qualcuno mi pò aiutare?
<mapreri> !stats
<ubot-it> http://www.remixtj.net/ircstats/
<enzotib> al___, all'installazione prova a premere F6 e impostare nomodeset
<al___> e poi
<mibofra> ha cambiato UUID mistya :)
<mibofra> metti al posso di quello nella riga della swap :
<mistya> così? per puro divertimento? :D
<mibofra> UUID=21e6da39-1bdf-4406-ae65-953ea23ff570
<mibofra> e salvi
<mibofra> che ne so perché è cambiato :D , hai formattato ,creato qualche partizione o operazioni simili ?
<mistya> mmm, si ho ridimensionato la / una volta..
<mistya> sarà stato quello
<mistya> Beh, grazie mille mibofra
<mibofra> prego mistya :)
<mapreri> gli uuid dovrebbero servire proprio perchè non cambiano. cambiano solo se formatti la partizione
<mapreri> afik
<mapreri> afaik*
<mibofra> mapreri: infatti mi sono stranito
<mibofra> mah non si sa mai nella vita :D .
<mibofra> *ma
<mibofra> a meno che la nuova partizione venutasi a creare non era la swap :D .
<mistya> tutto è possibile con il mio macinino :)
<mibofra> :D
<attackment> seraaa
<scar_petta> ho scaricato linux 12 10  da n torrent che mi ha dato il sito di linux...è un immagine iso di 76 megabyte l' masterizzata su cd la faccio partire ma nulla non iesco ad installare non cè un exe dentro non iesco a far nulla perchè? come faccio a mettere linux^?P
<attackment> arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<attackment> leva quella roba
<enzotib> !chat | attackment
<ubot-it> attackment: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<attackment> chi ti ha linkato quel torrent
<attackment> enzotib, ?
<enzotib> scar_petta, la live di ubuntu 12.10 non entra in un CD, devi fare un DVD oppure fare una pendrive
<enzotib> scar_petta, e poi devi avviare con quello, non devi avviare niente da windows
<enzotib> scar_petta, cioè devi avviare il pc con il DVD oppure con la pendrive
<scar_petta> ok daccodo ma come è possibile che il torrent sia così piccolo di 76 megabyte
<scar_petta> ?
<attackment> qui i torrent corretti
<attackment> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/DownloadTorrent
<enzotib> !quantal
<ubot-it> Quantal Quetzal: : http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | Kubuntu 12.10 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes
<scar_petta> grazie dinuovo sto scaricando ora è di 786 mb una volta scaricata la apro e la lancio o la devo masterizzare su cd..la pen drive non cè l'ho
<enzotib> scar_petta, su DVD
<scar_petta> okdvd
<scar_petta> anche se ho dei cd  da 800 mb
<enzotib> scar_petta, se c'entra, usa quelli
<scar_petta> poi
<scar_petta> lo reinserisco sul lettore
<scar_petta> e faccio l'insatallazione
<enzotib> scar_petta, no, riavvii con il cd inserito, e imposti il BIOS per fare boot da CD, se non lo fa già da solo
<scar_petta> ok stavolta ce la faccio sicuramente..:p
<enzotib> !away | Vito_away
<ubot-it> Vito_away: i messaggi pubblici di away creano confusione in canale soprattutto per gli utenti alle prime armi e possono interrompere una discussione in corso. Ti preghiamo quindi di evitare di usarli
<scar_petta> buona notte a tutti
<neramarea> nautilus, solo negli oggetti contenuti in "esplora rete", quando clicco su uno degli oggetti mi da come opzione predefinita "apri con google chrome" (che avevo ma che non ho più), e se cerco di aprire con un'altra opzione e renderla predefinita, non cambia nulla...
<romeopapa> salve, ho disistallato la 12.10 64 bit e istallato la 32 bit, c'è modo di non riconfigurare le stampanti?
<romeopapa> ossia recuperare quelle del backup della 64 bit?
<enzotib> romeopapa, non credo, ma come l'hai fatto il backup?
<romeopapa> copiata la home...
<enzotib> romeopapa, le stampanti sono configurate in /etc/cups
<romeopapa> enzotib, tipo copio la cartella?
<romeopapa> come si fa con thunderbird ecc..
<enzotib> romeopapa, quale cartella?
<romeopapa> enzotib, /etc/CUPS
<enzotib> romeopapa, è nel backup?
<romeopapa> enzotib, no...vero...avevo visto una cups ma è sotto home
<romeopapa> perchè altrimenti funzionerebbe?
<mibofra> ciao a tutti :)
<neramarea> nei predefiniti di nautilus non riesco a eliminare/modificare questa voce. google chrome non è installato. http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/5439/schermatadel20121120231.png
<neramarea> ...cosa faremmo senza alacarte...
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-21
<airgnox> qualcuno ?
<airgnox> ragazzi scusate ho fatto un po' di casino su skype per risolvere un problema e ora in pratica ad ogni riavvio mi chiede di reinserire la password e di accettare i termini di licenza cosa molto fastidiosa che prima non faceva
<airgnox> qualcosa sa come risolvere
<airgnox> credo che abbia a che fare coi permessi
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> buongiorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<muszek> OT: hi... I've had an app translated and am unsure of one thing: on a "please rate my app" alert, there's a "rate it!" button. The translator translated the button to "Valuta". Is it correct?
<K99Brain> muszek, it's correct, but maybe it's better "Vota!"
<K99Brain> !chat | muszek, however it's OT here
<ubot-it> muszek, however it's OT here: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<muszek> K99Brain: thank you
<Virunga> Ciao, sto utilizzando un framework che sfrutta apt-get per installare alcuni pacchetti. L'installazione di un pacchetto fallisce, il framework non da nessuna info utile a riguardo tranne che apt-get ha restituito 100. Dentro /var/log/dpkg.log non c'è scritto nulla su questa installazione. Dove posso recuperare qualche info su quello che è accaduto?
<enzotib> Virunga, e che sarebbe questa infrastruttura?
<enzotib> framework*
<Virunga> enzotib: non penso sia rilevante, comunque si chiama opscode chef.
<enzotib> Virunga, è improbabile che ci sia qualcosa, ma prova a guardare in /var/log/apt/*.log
<Virunga> enzotib: no, è tutto datato.
<enzotib> infatti
<Virunga> Mannaggia.
<Virunga> Il log che appare solitamente su stdout dove sarà andato a finire?
<Virunga> Solitamente va solo su stdout?
<enzotib> va su term.log
<Virunga> enzotib: dove si trova questo file?
<enzotib> nell dir che ho detto prima, dovrebbe almeno
<enzotib> conviene visualizzarlo con less -r /var/log/apt/term.log
<Virunga> Ah.. già, eccolo lì.
<enzotib> (notare il -r)
<Virunga> È vecchio. :(
<OverMe> cercare di installare il pacchetto con apt-get e vedere che dice?
<Virunga> L'ho fatto, anche su più macchine, una volta è fallito, altre due volte ha funzionato. Ma sulla macchina interessata ho lanciato mille volte l'installazione, quindi dovrebbe aver almeno una volta funzionato.
<Virunga> Ho lanciato l'esatto comando che usa il framework...
<glpiana> ola
<massy> salve
<massy> salve virunga
<enzotib> !away | Virunga
<ubot-it> Virunga: i messaggi pubblici di away creano confusione in canale soprattutto per gli utenti alle prime armi e possono interrompere una discussione in corso. Ti preghiamo quindi di evitare di usarli
<enzotib> uff
<enzotib> !away | Vito
<ubot-it> Vito: i messaggi pubblici di away creano confusione in canale soprattutto per gli utenti alle prime armi e possono interrompere una discussione in corso. Ti preghiamo quindi di evitare di usarli
<enzotib> scusa Virunga, ho sbagliato nick
<Vito> messaggi pubblici di away?
<Vito> quale sarebbe, di grazia, il messaggio pubblico di away?
<enzotib> Vito, non devi cambiare nick
<enzotib> quando vai e vieni dall'away
<Vito> non scherziamo
<enzotib> no no, scherziamo
<enzotib> se vuoi stare qua dentro stai alle regole
<Vito> sono su freenode da quasi 5 anni e sono in media su 80 canali
<Vito> ed è la prima volta che sento una storia simile
<enzotib> c'è sempre una prima volta
<Vito> le rego,le sono listate da qualche parte?
<Vito> perché è un palese controsenso e mi pare difficile che sia implementato in un canale di una certa importanza
<enzotib> controsenso di che? a nessuno importa se tu sei away
<enzotib> !irc
<ubot-it> leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Vito> infatti a nessuno importa se una o due volte al giorno cambio nick
<Vito> 2. Non cambiare nick frequentemente. Non usare i messaggi di away pubblici. Immagina se tutte le persone lo facessero. Cambiare il tuo nickname in nickname-away è altrettanto fastidioso. Puoi scrivere /away messaggio silenziosamente e se qualche utente ti cercherà, leggerà il messaggio.
<Vito> Non abusare di strumenti come /me o simili.
<Vito> la tua definizione di "frequente" qual è?
<enzotib> Vito, io ti ho avvertito, non voglio discutere oltre
<Vito> non mi hai affatto avvertito
<Vito> visto che non mi stai dando una spiegazione
<attackment> nick ma qualche applet per cpu ram e swap per cinammon
<vincenzo> Buon pomeriggio ragazzi.. avrei bisogno di un vostro aiuto per far funzionare il mio scanner "CanonScan Lide 20" su Ubuntu 12.04
<romeopapa> ho un problema con libre office
<romeopapa> quando apro documenti word esistenti non mi appare la barra dei menu in alto, e non posso quindi salvare con nome, ecc..come faccio?
<romeopapa> il probelma non c'è se apro un nuovo documento
<romeopapa> nessuno sa come fare?
<Vito> i file di office da dove li apri?
<cristian_c> romeopapa, se apri un documento odt, riscontri lo stesso problema?
<Vito> cioè dove sono?
<romeopapa> cristian_c, sto parlando di file odt
<cristian_c> 17:35:19 <romeopapa> quando apro documenti word esistenti non mi appare la barra dei menu in alto,
<Vito> documento word sarebbe .doc(x) :D
<cristian_c> qui non sembra
<Vito> ad ogni modo solitamente succede quando il documento è aperto in sola lettura per una qualche ragione
<cristian_c> vero
<romeopapa> cristian_c. libre office word...
<cristian_c> writer -,-'
<romeopapa> cristian_c...preeesooo
<cristian_c> lol
<romeopapa> Vito, no, niente sola lettura
<romeopapa> anche se faccio maiusch+clrt+s "salva con nome" dopo resta il problema
<Vito> allora alzo le mani, a me succede quando apro da mozilla roba che viene messa in /tmp/
<cristian_c> romeopapa, hai controllato i permessi del file? :)
<romeopapa> cristian_c, mmm polesse che ci siano variazioni se ho formattato la 12.10 a 64 bit e istallato la 12.10 a 32 ?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> controlla i permessi
<romeopapa> scusa, mi linki per incollare le foto?
<romeopapa> grazie
<romeopapa> cristian_c, e se avessi modificato il nome dell'account, non ricordandomi quello vecchio?
<david95> hi to all, can anyone help me? i got a problem with video drivers
<OverMe> !english | david95
<ubot-it> david95: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<OverMe> solito bot in pensione
<david95> ah, siete italiani?
<OverMe> già
<david95> scuate pensavo fosse in inglese
<david95> *scusate
<david95> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<skricciolo1981> sera mapreri
<OverMe> spiega che problemi hai, chi sa ti aiuta
<mapreri> ciao skricciolo1981 :)
<mapreri> btw ora ho da fare un po'
<david95> ok, allora, io ho una gtx 560, driver nvidia disponibili er linux, ho ubuntu 12.10. dopo aver intallato idriver in questo modo:sudo add-apt-repository
<david95> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<david95> ovviamente staccato ad ogni sudo
<skricciolo1981> mapreri, quando sei libero poi ti dico a che punto sono
<OverMe> david95, e perché hai installato quelli da ppa? qui non c'è supporto per i danni fatti da ppa
<david95> ah, ho trovato solo questo modo per installarli, ne esiste un'altro?
<OverMe> nvidia-current e nvidia-settings c'erano già nei repo senza aggiungere niente
<OverMe> comunque vai avanti, hai installato e?
<david95> in pratica, ho installato e dopo il riavviola risoluzione si è abbassata, senza modo di alzara, e non c'era più la barra del launcher di lato, si vedeva solo il desktop vuoto senza niente, solo alcune icone che avevo messo io
<OverMe> ora come sei collegato?
<david95> ora sono su win 8
<david95> ah
<david95> una cosa
<david95> sono riuscto a far tornare normale con
<david95> sudo add-apt purge
<david95> e il driver
<david95> li ha rimossi, e dopo il riavvio è tornato normale
<OverMe> leva il ppa e reinstalla i due pacchetti. quando ha finito lancia sudo nvidia-xconfig
<david95> ok, guarda riavvio con ubuntu e torno in chat ok? sempre stesso nome
<OverMe> non so se mi trovi
<OverMe> fuggo tra qualche secondo
<david95> hmmmm vabe, allora, in pratica faccio
<david95> che devo scrivere prima di tutto?
<david95> scrivo solo sudo add-apt-repository
<david95> ?
<david95> poi come prima?
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: well, ora sono più o meno libero
<david95> ragazzi qualcuno sa come fermare temporaneamente l'X-server?
<jester-> david95: sudo service lightdm stop
<david95> dalla finestra ctrl+alt+f1?
<jester-> david95: anche
<david95> funziona anche da terminale?
<jester-> f2
<jester-> prova
<david95> ah, e poi per riattivarlo?
<jester-> david95: sudo service lightdm start
<david95> ok, provo
<roht> sera
<roht> come si chiama l'applicazione grafica per killare i processi. Usp ubuntu 12.10
<david95_> jester:
<david95_> il tuo consiglio funziona
<david95_> solo che ho un prblema con l'installazione dei driver nvidia
<jester-> roht: monitor di sistema
<jester-> roht: ma fai meglio col terminale
<roht> qualche altra?
<david95_> mi dice che ho il kernel noveau attivato e non posso continuare l'installazione
<roht> jester-, c'è qualche altra oltre al monitor di sistema?
<jester-> david95_: nouveau non è un kernel ma un driver, che stai intallando
<jester-> roht: il terminale
<david95_> sto installando
<david95_> i driver nvidia
<roht> jester-, grazie
<david95_> l'ultimo disponibile sul sito
<jester-> roht: ps -e vedi i processi e poi kill processo o kill pid del processo
<jester-> david95_: sul sito nvidia?
<roht> jester-, si , ma su precedenti versioni ce n'era un'altra ma ora non ricordo il suo nome ed era grafica
<david95_> yes, ho selezionat linux 64 bit
<david95_> la mia versione
<jester-> david95_: ottimo ssistema per azzoppare il sistema, comunque sudo rmmod nouveau
<jester-> cosa pensi di ottenere con il driver non da repo
<david95_> jester-:perchè? che intendi per azzoppare il sistema?
<jester-> david95_: intendo che facilmente non ti parte piu la grafica
<david95_> dici?
<jester-> david95_: perché andare in driver aggiuntivi e abilitare il nvidia consigliato è troppo semplice?
<david95_> come posso fare altrimenti?
<david95_> dove?
<jester-> david95_: impostazioni di sistema
<david95_> ok ci sono, poi?
<david95_> scusami tanto, sono nuovo in linux
<jester-> david95_: c'è driver aggiuntivi?
<david95_> hmmmm no
<jester-> david95_: 12.10?
<david95_> ah eccolo,stava in sorgenti software
<jester-> non hanno ancora sistemato i pirla
<david95_> sto mettento, in uso experimental nvidia ecc...
<david95_> 310
<jester-> david95_: ma che scheda hai
<david95_> gtx 560
<jester-> david95_: sarebbero meglio gli update stabili
<david95_> ce ne un'altro sotto
<david95_> in uso nvidia binary xorg ecc...
<jester-> david95_: va bè metti experimenta cosi hai l''ipressione che vada meglio
<mapreri> cosa veloce veloce: cosa checkate/fate in ordine per un "Grub error: no such partition" ?
<david95_> a me importasolo che funzioni, se è experimental ci sarà un motivo, metto quello normale no?
<jester-> mapreri: significa che hai segato la / o grub non aggiornato
<david95_> io ho dovuto formttare per quello
<mapreri> jester-: solo quei due?
<jester-> mapreri: / = il sistema se lo hai segato come fa trovarlo
<mapreri> jester-: sisi, ho capito. mi domandavo se ci fossero altre soluzioni :)
<jester-> mapreri: se hai segato il sistema va reinstallato, o se hai fatto qualche vaccata dicci cosa
<david95_> jester: senti, con gli ultimi driver, il rendimento de gaming è buono come su windows oppure è più debole?
<mapreri> jester-: nono, era per rispondere alla domanda che mi ha fatto un tizio, grazie jester- :)
<jester-> david95_: sembra che per certi versi il drivr nvidia linux sia meglio del winzoz
<skricciolo1981> mapreri, ora ho due icone winzoz e ubu,pero troppo veloce il tempo per scegliere,dopodichè parte il grub classico,io vorrei anche il label sotto le due icone...
<david95_> jester:ook grazie, gli do un riavvio adesso
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: il tempo lo modifichi in /mnt/ubu/etc/default/burg come per grub, la label sotto, mi ricordo sia preinstallato un tema con la label sotto l'icona, sfoglia i temi (tasto t) per togliere l'icona di windows devi fare in modo simile a come ti ho fatto fare per ubuntu, inserendo un'entry manualmente, solo che usi questo codice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1375370/ magari mettilo dentro il file che hai modificato ieri 08_ubuntu sotto, poi
<mapreri> dai burg-update
<mapreri> e dai anche "sudo chmod -x /etc/burg.d/30_os-prober" per togliere le altre.
<mapreri> ah, e siccome non ricordo a che punto sei/dove sei arrivato, postami "cat /etc/burg.d/*;cat /boot/burg/burg.conf"
<mapreri> skricciolo1981: e ovviamente sei arrivato quando devo andare a mangiare :P
<mapreri> se ti muovi in 5 minuti :)
<mat89> salve, è possibile installare ubuntu usando la partizione efi predefinita usata da win7 che si trova sul laptop?
<jester-> mat89: efi non è roba mac?
<jester-> ed è il boot loader
<mat89> no
<mat89> purtroppo no
<mat89> sta anche sugli ultimi laptop asus
<mat89> anche nelle guide di ubuntu si trova questa "problematica", però non sono riuscito a capire se è possibile usare la partizione suddetta che già esiste senza dover formattare ogni cosa
<jester-> mat89: devi avere una partizione libera per installarci linux non ti so dire poi se il bootloader grub è compatibile
<asus_> jester- tu usi ubuntu per mongoli?
<jester-> asus_: ???
<asus_> no?
<jester-> asus_: anche in mongolia usano linux
<jester-> che centrano i mongoli
<asus_> penzaci ...
<jester-> mah
<asus_> cambia sostanza tu!
<andymele> ahahaha
<mat89> certo è ovvio che serve una partizione da montare in /root
<mat89> la partizione efi svolge lo stesso ruolo che svolgeva la partizione /boot quando si facevano le installazione nei laptop pre-efi
<mat89> è una scocciatura assurda sta cosa
<jester-> efi mi pare sia una piccola partizione di boot
<mat89> esatto
<jester-> winz & co stanno su partizioni normali
<mat89> io però volevo sapere se qualcun ha esperienza del fatto che l'installer di ubuntu sia intelligente e non cancelli i file che dentro efi avviano win7
<jester-> mat89: non te lo so dire
<jester-> mat89: grub va su mbr
<mat89> esatto
<mat89> e con efi c'è pure da usare grub2
<mat89> è proprio tutta un'altra filosofia
<jester-> mat89: oppure su partizione nel qual caso serve un ulteriore boot loader per vederlo, non so se è avviabile da efi
<mat89> infatti anche io ho molti buchi conoscitivi
<jester-> mat89: darei un'occhiata sul sito grub
<mat89> perchè non ci ho mai avuto a che fare
<jester-> non ho avuto occasione di averci a che fare
<mat89> vabene vi farò sapere
<linuxwins> jester hahaha
<jester-> che  intelligentone
<andymele> domanda: xubuntu mi fa montare sda1 da root attraverso thunar ma non riesco a scriverci da user
<andymele> con coa devo giocare ?
<andymele> *cosa
<enzotib> andymele, che filesystem è?
<andymele> cioe' mi fa montare sda1 da user ma non mi fa scrivere
<jester-> andymele: sudo thunar
<andymele> ext3
<enzotib> andymele, gli utenti sono quelli del filesystem, non puoi fare altrimenti, non è come ntfs che decidi a mount time
<enzotib> andymele, se hai bisogno di scriverci, crea da root una dir e assegnala al tuo utente
<jester-> andymele: sudo thunar  e dovrebbe scrivere
<andymele> ah ok daro' sudo thunar
<jester-> o come dice enzotib
<andymele> con chown ?
<jester-> si
<enzotib> sudo chown
<andymele> grazie
<uno_> ciaoo
<c-y-b-e-r> hello.
<lineswins> mo
<lineswins> ce sto?ù
<Darkblades> ciao a tutti
<Darkblades> c'è nessuno?
<bithunter> buona sera a tutti
<bithunter> scusate, ma xchat il controllo ortografico in italiano?
<bithunter> cortesemente: dizionario italiano xchat?
<enzotib> bithunter, controllo ortografico in xchat?
<bithunter> si grazie :)
<enzotib> mai sentito dell'esistenza di questa caratteristica
<bithunter> quando scrivo mi"sottolinea" tutte le parole perché è impostato il dizionario in inglese
<enzotib> bithunter, mi fai uno screenshot?
<enzotib> !image | bithunter
<ubot-it> bithunter: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> eccolo: http://imagebin.org/236765
<bithunter> enzotib, è poco importante ma... mi fa evitare brutte figure :)
<enzotib> bithunter, sì, sto vedendo
<bithunter> ok
<enzotib> bithunter, ma in che lingua è il tuo sistema?
<bithunter> italiano
<enzotib> bithunter, e anche i menu di xchat sono scritti in italiano?
<bithunter> si
<enzotib> bithunter, apri un terminale e scrivi questo: dpkg -l | grep spell
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> cosa vuoi sapere?
<bithunter> hihihihih
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bithunter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1375893/
<enzotib> bithunter, da terminale sempre echo $LANGUAGE
<enzotib> e poi echo $LANG
<bithunter> ok
<enzotib> anche senza pastebin, che sono brevi
<bithunter>  echo $LANGUAGE> it:en
<bithunter> it_IT.UTF-8
<enzotib> bithunter, grep LANGUAGE ~/.profile ~/.bashrc
<bithunter> nel terminale?
<enzotib> bithunter, sì
<bithunter> enzotib, ho fatto... non visualizza niente
<enzotib> bithunter, grep LANGUAGE /etc/default/locale /etc/environment
<bithunter> /etc/default/locale:LANGUAGE="it:en"
<enzotib> bithunter, gksu gedit /etc/default/locale, e modifichi quella linea eliminando :en
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> fatto
<bithunter> devo riavviare?
<bithunter> /etc/default/locale:LANGUAGE="it"
<enzotib> bithunter, basta uscire dalla sessione
<enzotib> e rientrre
<enzotib> rientrare*
<bithunter> ok, arrivo
<bithunter> enzotib, niete uguale a prima :(
<enzotib> bithunter, ma ora echo $LANGUAGE cosa scrive?
<bithunter> it
<enzotib> bithunter, uhm, non so, posso al massimo proporti di disabilitare il controllo ortografico
<bithunter> tranquillo :) anzi
<bithunter> sei un "mostro"
<bithunter> enzotib, mi togli un ultima curiosità?
<enzotib> se vuoi Impostazioni->Preferenze->Area Input->Controllo del Periodo
<enzotib> bithunter, dimmi
<bithunter> alla schermata di accesso di ubuntu c'è accesso remoto: a cosa serve?
<enzotib> mai visto
<enzotib> :)
<bithunter> ahahahaha
<enzotib> anche perché uso xubuntu e kubuntu al momento
<bithunter> ok :)
<enzotib> ma è una versione normale di ubuntu, o è una derivata?
<bithunter> enzotib, vista la tua disponibilità vorrei "buttare" un ultima domanda ...
<enzotib> ok
<bithunter> ho un tablet con un cpu cortex a8 (un serie arm)...
<bithunter> ho letto che esiste ubuntu arm... e qualcuno a creato un modo per far girare ubuntu su tablet android
<enzotib> aiha
<enzotib> sì, l'ho sentito, ma non ne so niente
<bithunter> ecco qua ahahahahaah
<enzotib> e adesso ti saluto, che devo andare :)
<enzotib> ciao
<bithunter> grazie cmq
<bithunter> scusami se ti ho "martellato"
<enzotib> ma figurati
<bithunter> :)
<Guest4967> yes yes yes
<piano6> ok
<piano6> fugne
<_cyber> cosa?
<piano6> mi avevano bannato
<_cyber> ti hanno bannato il nick
<piano6> cose che succedono
<_cyber> facile da evadere
<_cyber> ahah!
<piano6> insomma a volte
<piano6> purtroppo l op cade sempre in mani sbagliate
<_cyber> cioe'?
<piano6> che viene dato l op a chi non si dovrebbe
<_cyber> vabbe'
<piano6> io pero' lo mandato a fareinculo in pvt
<piano6>  ho fatto bene? _cyber
<_cyber> benissimo
<piano6> ... attento che non cacciano pure a te' che mi appoggi!!
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-22
<gian41> salve a tutti! Ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 12.04 desktop 32 bit sul mio netbook asus. Dopo aver scelto la lingua e l'opzione di installare Ubuntu all'interno di Windows, mi dice di rimuovere l'installation media e di premere enter. L'errore che mi da è il ''signal 15''
<ciukko> ciao raga! conoscete un programma per convertire da wav a midi?
<matteo__> buongiorno a tutti
<matteo__> qualcuno usa kubuntu?
<glpiana> ola
<k4rim][> ciao a tutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<matteo__> ragazzi come riporto l'ambiente kde alle impostazioni di default?
<OverMe> cancellando .kde nella home
<nikelon> salve, su Ubuntu 12.10 x64 dando il comando "sudo apt-get install skype" mi esce l'errore "I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:  skype : Dipende: skype-bin E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati."
<nikelon> come mai?
<gian41> salve a tutti! Ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 12.04 desktop 32 bit sul mio netbook asus. Dopo aver scelto la lingua e l'opzione di installare Ubuntu all'interno di Windows, mi dice di rimuovere l'installation media e di premere enter. L'errore che mi da è il ''signal 15''. Qualcuno saprebbe come darmi una mano per favore?
<OverMe> nikelon, skype scaricalo dal sito
<Andreabont> nikelon, proprio in questo momento ho lo stesso problema, semra che non ci siano i repo per il 64 bit. Vai su skype.com arica skype "multiarch".
<nikelon> ma qui https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype#Installing_Skype c'è scritto di evitare quello dal sito...
<Andreabont> nikelon, vanno sempre preferiti i repo, ma non non vanno non hai molta alternativa.
<nikelon> ok, quindi non sono l'unico... probabilmente sono solo in ritardo con alcuni pacchetti
<nikelon> grazie mille
<matteo__> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<matteo__> cristian_c, ciao
<cristian_c> ciao
<matteo__> mi serve un consiglio
<matteo__> cristian_c, come riporto l'ambiente kde alle impostazioni di default?
<cristian_c> matteo_, ah, vuoi resettarlo?
<OverMe> quello che ti ho detto io non t'è piaciuto?
<matteo__> OverMe, dici a me? che mi hai detto non ho letto:)
<OverMe> <OverMe> cancellando .kde nella home
<matteo__> OverMe, e poi riavviando dovrei trovarmi leimpostazioni di default giusto?
<OverMe> sì
<matteo__> OverMe, ma .kde è una cartella, cancello tutto?
<pdor> e' possibile reinstallare xubuntu 12.04 come se fosse un aggiornamento?
<pdor> fare un downgrade e poi un upgrade?
<OverMe> matteo__, si è una cartella. rinominala
<matteo__> OverMe, mi conviene cancellarla da terminale?
<OverMe> pdor, non si può fare il downgrade. che problema hai?
<pdor> vari:)
<OverMe> matteo__, rinominala, da terminale o no fa lo stesso
<pdor> speravo di risolvere con una specie di reinstallazione
<OverMe> pdor, puoi reinstallare senza formattare
<matteo__> ok
<pdor> ma perdo tutti i settaggi cosi no?
<OverMe> pdor, settaggi di cosa?
<OverMe> la roba che hai in home se non formatti, restano li
<pdor> OverMe: tutto...non si azzera tutto reinstallando?
<pdor> tipo gli account e i messaggi della posta
<pdor> le opzioni scelte per netscape
<pdor> ehm firefox:)
<pdor> ah
<pdor> OverMe: e tutti i settaggi impostazioni ecc sono nella home? e reinstallo da live?
<OverMe> sì,ma ripeto, NON devi formattare
<pdor> certo
<pdor> OverMe: che opzione dovro scegliere?
<OverMe> e ovviamente devi reinserire nome utente c uguale
<pdor> anche del computer...
<bithunter> buon giorno a tutti
<gian41> salve a tutti! Ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 12.04 desktop 32 bit sul mio netbook asus. Dopo aver scelto la lingua e l'opzione di installare Ubuntu all'interno di Windows, mi dice di rimuovere l'installation media e di premere enter. L'errore che mi da è il ''signal 15''. Qualcuno saprebbe come darmi una mano per favore?
<cristian_c> gian41, quindi hai scelto wubi?
<gian41> non wubi. io inserisco la pendrive. accendo e scelgo ''install ubuntu on a hard disk''
<gian41> mi si avvia ubuntu, e dopo aver scelto la lingua e l'opzione di installare ubuntu all'interno di windows, non mi fa partire l'installazione
<cristian_c> 'Dopo aver scelto la lingua e l'opzione di installare Ubuntu all'interno di Windows, '
<cristian_c> quindi wubi
<gian41> Quella non è l'opzione per partizionare l' hd??
<cristian_c> quale?
<gian41> ''installare Ubuntu all'interno di Windows''
<gian41> o per partizionare devo scegliere la terza opzione?
<cristian_c> gian41, quello a cui fai riferimento tu è wubi
<gian41> per installare ubuntu a fianco di windows, per poter avere entrambi i SO, nel menu di installazione devo scegliere la terza opzione?
<cristian_c> gian41, per partizionare, devi scegliere il partizionamento manuale
<cristian_c> gian41, in quest'ultimo caso scegli 'installa a fianco a windows'
<cristian_c> oppure una opzione relativa allo spazio contiguo
<gian41> Perché io non voglio installare wubi. Però voglio comunque tenere windows
<gian41> Quindi devo scegliere la partizione manuale
<gian41> GIusto?
<cristian_c> gian41, anche, ma non solo
<gian41> cristian_c, ah ok, allora provo a far così. Intanto grazie!!
<cristian_c> ovviamente prima devi mettere mano alle partizioni, gian41
<attackment> sera
<attackment> ops giorno
<gian41> cristian_c, ho provato a selezionare il partizionamento, ma mi da errore per i file system root
<cristian_c> gian41, ma non ce n'è soltanto uno?
<gian41> cristian_c, uno di cosa?
<gian41> Io ho scelto l'opzione per il partizionamento. Poi mi fa scegliere tra le partizioni che ho già con windows. E da lì, non mi fa continuare
<nicotano> salve
<attackment> ma caribou che c'è
<OverMe> ?
<attackment> correggo cosa è caribou
<OverMe> ancora non si capisce cosa stai chiedendo
<attackment> cosa sia il programma che si trova in applicazioni d'avvio CARIBOU
<OverMe> !info caribou
<ubot-it> caribou (source: caribou): Configurable on screen keyboard with scanning mode. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.4-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 86 kB, installed size 917 kB
<attackment> grazie, gentile, ma in parole povere?
<OverMe> tastiera su schermo
<attackment> azie
<scarpetta> ciao ragazzi ho un problema..ho scaricato la iso di circa 800 mb di unix l'ho masterizzata su dvd riavvio da cd e non mi parte pechè?
<scarpetta> posso caricarla direttamente a pc acceso sempre dalla iso salvata sul dvd
<vincenzo> Buonasera ragazzi.. volevo chiedervi una cosa inerenti all'aggiornamento di ubuntu a 12.10. Io praticamente ho 12.04, e ho installato i driver per la stampante, e con javawebstart 6 lavoro con una piattaforma, che appunto gira in java, la mia domanda è : se faccio l aggiornamento trovo tutto per com era? oppure queste due cose che ho appena elencato rischierebbero di non funzionare piu? grazie anticipatamente
<scarpetta> ciao ragazzi ho un problema..ho scaricato la iso di circa 800 mb di unix l'ho masterizzata su dvd riavvio da cd e non mi parte pechè?
<scarpetta> posso caricarla direttamente a pc acceso sempre dalla iso salvata sul dvd
 * nicotano saluta
<vincenzo> Buonasera ragazzi.. volevo chiedervi una cosa inerenti all'aggiornamento di ubuntu a 12.10. Io praticamente ho 12.04, e ho installato i driver per la stampante, e con javawebstart 6 lavoro con una piattaforma, che appunto gira in java, la mia domanda è : se faccio l aggiornamento trovo tutto per com era? oppure queste due cose che ho appena elencato rischierebbero di non funzionare piu? grazie anticipatamente
<nicotano> vincenzo, dopo l'aggiornamento dovrai quanto meno reinstallare i driver della stampante
<vincenzo> mmm cpt
<vincenzo> anzitutto ti ringrazio per il tuo intervento
<vincenzo> ma cè qualcosa che potresti fare per far funzionare uno scanner canonscan lide 20 su ubuntu 12.04
<vincenzo> ??
<scarpetta> ciao ragazzi ho un problema..ho scaricato la iso di circa 800 mb di unix l'ho masterizzata su dvd riavvio da cd e non mi parte pechè?
<scarpetta> posso caricarla direttamente a pc acceso sempre dalla iso salvata sul dvd
<nicotano> vincenzo, uso da tempo HP F370 che funzia alla grande di Canon non so dirti, cerca su google con chiave ubuntu+canonscan lide 20
<nicotano> scarpetta, devi masterizzare su DVD non come dati, ma come immagine e usa la più bassa velocità possibili, usa DVD vergine
<scarpetta> il torrent scaicato è un immagine iso
<nicotano> scarpetta, come hai masterizzato questo file iso ?
<scarpetta> ho messo un dvd ho cliccato sullimmagine e l'ho masterizzata
<nicotano> devi usare opzione masterizza immagine
<scarpetta> m
<scarpetta> madò
<scarpetta> qui mi dice qnd clicco sopra il gile masterizza e fa tutto in automatico
<scarpetta> e nel cd qnd lo apro cè scritto iso con il simbolo di deamond
<scarpetta> cosa succede se faccio partire con deamond senza iavviare
<scarpetta> ?
<nicotano> !italiano | scarpetta
<ubot-it> scarpetta: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<scarpetta> scusatemi ma la tastiera è vecchia e devo premere forte e mi scappano le dita
<nicotano> scarpetta vedi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<scarpetta> grazie ho scaricato il programmino ed ora sto masterizzando l'immagine...spero funzioni
<laidon> salve a tutti
<laidon> è possibile impostare un valore predefinito di luminosità per mplayer? vorrei rendere il video più luminoso senza doverlo fare a ogni avvio, grazie.
<K99Brain> laidon, si credo che puoi farlo modificando il file ~/.mplayer/config
<K99Brain> laidon, tutto sta nel capire quale è il parametro giusto
<laidon> K99Brain, ci ho guardato diverse volte in quel file senza capire dove andare a toccare
<laidon> ho guardato i manuali di mplayer e aggiunto una riga "brightness=33" ma senza successo...
<K99Brain> si anche io stavo vedendo una cosa del genere
<laidon> c'era anche un parametro luma ma anche quello non se lo fila
<K99Brain> e questo? vop=eq=50
<K99Brain> oppure vop=eq=bright:50
<laidon> li provo e ti dico
<laidon> K99Brain, non parte il video se inserisco quei parametri
<laidon> io avevo provato anche con "vf=eq2=1.0:1.0:0.33:1.0:1.0:1.0:1.0:1.0"
<K99Brain> laidon, e se provi ad avviare mplayer da terminale passandogli la luminosità come parametro?
<K99Brain> laidon, ovvero dando il comando mplayer -brightness=33 nomefile
<laidon> ora ci provo
<K99Brain> laidon, oppure mplayer -brightness 33 nomefile
<K99Brain> non so se ci vuole l'uguale
<laidon> K99Brain, non vedo brightness come parametro per mplayer
<K99Brain> laidon, pra lo stesso
<K99Brain> prova*
<scarpetta> ho installato linux dopo l'istallazione  mi ha chiesto di riavviare ho tolto il cd e non mi ha dato il boot per scegliere se avviare vista o linux perchè mi sta mandando in pazzia..perfavore aiutatemi
<K99Brain> comunque c'è nem man
<K99Brain> nel
<K99Brain>        -brightness <-100-100>
<K99Brain>               Adjust the brightness of the video signal (default: 0).  Not supported by all video output drivers.
<FloodBotIt2> K99Brain: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<laidon> K99Brain, così funziona! quindi il parametro brightness è corretto, vero?
<K99Brain> laidon, si, ma da linea di comando
<laidon> sì, e come applicarlo nel config?
<K99Brain> laidon, potresti modificare quindi il comando che viene lanciato nel menu
<K99Brain> oppure crei un alias
<laidon> io li apro direttamente dal video, non passo dal menu
<K99Brain> questo è un trucchetto
<K99Brain> hm
<laidon> doppio clic e via
<K99Brain> spe
<scarpetta> ho installato linux dopo l'istallazione  mi ha chiesto di riavviare ho tolto il cd e non mi ha dato il boot per scegliere se avviare vista o linux perchè mi sta mandando in pazzia..perfavore aiutatemi
<jester-> scarpetta: hai piu di un hd?
<scarpetta> no solo uno
<jester-> scarpetta: hai per caso cambiato la destinazione al boot loader grb installando?
<scarpetta> penso di no
<jester-> scarpetta: avviando cosa parte
<scarpetta> vista
<jester-> scarpetta: devi avviare il cd e venire qui
<jester-> scarpetta: oppure sempre da cd
<scarpetta> alloa se ho capito metto il cd ora e  lo faccio partire
<jester-> scarpetta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<scarpetta> io ho salvato ubunto sulla partizione più grande sda2
<scarpetta> sto leggendo il link che mi hai dato...mamma quante cose da fare come faccio a farle tutte dovrò scriverle
<K99Brain> laidon, se installi il pacchetto nautilus-actions questo ti dovrebbe permettere di personalizzare il menu che appare con tasto destro del mouse, anche inserendo comandi personalizzati
<K99Brain> laidon, non è proprio il doppio click, ma è un punto di partenza
<laidon> ok, proverò a fare così, grazie
<laidon> peccato che dal config non ci sia verso di farlo andare...
<vito59> qualcuno è riuscito a fare funzionare nanocad su wine su  ubuntu 12.04?
<scarpetta> allora sono arrrivato ad una schermata nera...dove mi lampeggia il trattino
<scarpetta> cosa ci devo scrivere?
<scarpetta> mi dice: (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<scarpetta> help
<DARIO92> Buonasera, vorrei istallare ubuntu 12.10 sul mio pc con windows vista, è la mia prima volta...ho creato il disco iso; procedendo con l'istallazione mi si blocca su una schermata nera con scritto
<DARIO92> busybox v1.13.3 ubuntu 1 1.13.3-1ubuntu11 built-in shell ash
<scarpetta> dario ciao
<scarpetta> siamo in due
<DARIO92> qualcuno può darmi qualche consiglio per favore :)
<scarpetta> ora io sono arrivato ad installarlo ma non mi parte mbr
<DARIO92> come hai fatto?
<scarpetta> ora ho fatto l'avvio assistito e mi trovo in una pagina nero
<scarpetta> non me lo dire
<scarpetta> impratica devi smontare la iso e masterizzarla
<DARIO92> quando lancio l'istallazione, parte il sistema ma poi si ferma su una schermata nere
<scarpetta> perchè io l'ho masterizzata due volte in modo sbagliato e ho buttato due dvd
<scarpetta> bien venuto siamo in due
<scarpetta> cera qui primauna persona che mi ha dato dei consigli ma poi sono uscito e rientrato
<scarpetta> e non la trovo più
<scarpetta> ora sono fermo co sta schermata nere
<DARIO92> ho capito
<DARIO92> io pure
<DARIO92> speriamo che qualche santo ci dia un aiuto
<scarpetta> ti pare che qualcuno di buon cuore non ci aiuti
<scarpetta> a me mi servirebbe il link che mi ha dato prima il ragazzo
<scarpetta> impratica diceva come gestire lmbr
<DARIO92> perche l'hai masterizzata in modo sbagliato...
<scarpetta> in pratica ho masterizzato iso
<scarpetta> e ilk pc nel riavvio non me la leggeva
<DARIO92> a me lo legge,
<DARIO92> solo che mi si blocca durant l'ist
<DARIO92> non avrò sbagliato versione?
<vito59> Per DARIO92 e scarpetta: scusate ma se masterizzate una distribuzione qualsiasi di ubuntu e fate partire la live, una colta caricata la live oltre che provarla potete anche installarla da live
<vito59> volta..scusate
<DARIO92> si
<DARIO92> ma non me la fa istallare
<DARIO92> mi manda a una schermata nera
<DARIO92> con scritto
<DARIO92> busybox v1.13.3 ubuntu 1 1.13.3-1ubuntu11 built-in shell ash
<DARIO92> nn so che cosa fare...
<scarpetta> io invece h o fatto l'installazione completa tutto finito installato completamente ma non mi parte il boot per scegliere
<scarpetta> così
<scarpetta> non riesco ad entrare in ubuntu
<vito59> scarpetta in pvt
<scarpetta> e come si va in pvt
<skricciolo1981> sera
<jester-> sanova: risolto?
<jester-> sanova / scarpetta  risolto?
<jacopo81> ciao a tutti il mio problema è il seguente: ho un pc con due partizioni (una Windows XP ed una Ubuntu versione vecchia non più supportata). Vorrei cancellare tutto e installare una versione recente di ubuntu. Ho scaricato dal sito ubuntu.it le immagini iso e ne ho fatto dei cd e messi sul pen drive, sistemato la priorità di scelta per il boot in modo corretto ma non ottengo risultati: il cd lo ignora del tutto mentre il pen dr
<mapreri> jacopo81: "mentre il pen d" ??
<mapreri> non è finito
<massy> salve
<kosta> ciao a tutti. non so dove andare a chiedere aiuto ma adesso ho aggiornato il SO e non va più lo sfondo, ho Lubuntu amd64
<scarpetta> ciao
<scarpetta> cè vito
<scarpetta> ciao ragazzi io ho ubunto e vista in due partizioni differenti sullo stesso hardisck ora voglio installare solo ubunto basta avviarlo da cd e dire di sostituire i vechhi os così mi si cancellano tutti e due?
<attackment> si
<scarpetta> ok anche se da vista non vedo la partizone di
<scarpetta> ubunto la cancellera uguale qnd reistallo solo ubunto
<attackment> si, tu digli spiana tutto e lui lo fa
<scarpetta> grazie
<scarpetta> se cè qlc problema ti trovo qui
<attackment> per un po si
<scarpetta> ok 4 minuz che salvo da vista e via
<scarpetta> voglio finalmente mettere solo ubunto e capirci qualcosa in più
<scarpetta> anche perchè per me è molto difficile
<scarpetta> non è che l'ho mai usato avendo anche vista non ero mai obbligato
<attackment> io te lo sconsiglio
<jacopo> scusatemi sono dovuto scendere, dicevo ciao a tutti il mio problema è il seguente: ho un pc con due partizioni (una Windows XP ed una Ubuntu versione vecchia non più supportata). Vorrei cancellare tutto e installare una versione recente di ubuntu. Ho scaricato dal sito ubuntu.it le immagini iso e ne ho fatto dei cd e messi sul pen drive, sistemato la priorità di scelta per il boot in modo corretto ma non ottengo risultati: il cd
<scarpetta> perchè
<jacopo> mentre il pen drive mi dice " bootmgr missing"
<attackment> scarpetta:  se non conosci bene linux puo diventare assai ostico
<scarpetta> si ma dici che è impossibile imparare
<attackment> scarpetta:  no ma ci vuole tempo pazienza e costanza
<attackment> jacopo:  scusa che hai scaricato fammi capire
<jacopo> allora ho scaricato le iso dal sito ubuntu.it precisamente queste:
<scarpetta> una volta ho provato tipo due anni fa ma l' ho abbandonato subito non riusciuvo a fare aggiornametni non capivo un bel po di cosa ma ora devo riuscire
<jacopo> ubuntu-12.10 desktop-i386.iso
<attackment> il devo non esiste, falli convivere per un po quando lo conosci cosi bene da riuscire a capire i problemi con facilita allora e solo allora saluta xp
<jacopo> e poi questa:
<jacopo> 12.04 desktop i386
<attackment> jacopo:  e perche due?
<scarpetta> sai delle volte ascolti chi a linux e mi dice percarità lascia perdere windows mettiti linux e non cambierai mai più
<scarpetta> allora mi domando cosa devo fare
<jacopo> perché la prima non mi funzionava e pensavo fosse l'iso sbagliata, allora ne ho provata un'altra...ma niente
<scarpetta> scusami fai anche con jacopo  lui penso ora ha piu bisogno
<jacopo> tranquilla scarpetta non c'è fretta :)
<scarpetta> hehe grazie
<scarpetta> ora inizio tolgo tutto haha:
<attackment> scarpetta:  io conosco xp come le mie tasche, linux poco, ma ho visto io stesso che linux ha potenzialita non indifferenti e se prendesse una certa diffusione xp sparirebbe, ma linux non è semplice come xp, ha i suoi difetti e pregi, va conosciuto piano piano e lascia stare chi dice, che win fa schifo linux è il paradiso, prima impara bene linux poi se ne parla
<attackment> jacopo:  prendi la iso della 12.10 e masterizzala
<jacopo> ok che cosa utilizzeresti di freeware in windows per masterizzare un iso?
<enzotib> la 12.10 non ci va su un CD, ci vuole un DVD
<scarpetta> se non chiedo troppo un suo pregio e un suo difetto quake è tranne di essere gratis un suo pregio e il difetto
<jacopo> (magari il problema è il software che ho utilizzato)
<majin> buonasera!utilizzo ubuntu 12.10 e i miei amici su facebook mi mandano le videochiamta e anche se il mio netbook ha la webcam non parte!come faccio a risolvere?
<enzotib> jacopo, hai masterizzato come immagine, o hai semplicemente copiato il file ISO?
<attackment> cdburner xp
<jacopo> no come immagine...azz mi squilla il telefono, andate con scarpetta :)
<attackment> enzotib:  gia vero mi è perso
<scarpetta> ora sto cancellando e installlando spero solo vada tutto ben
<attackment> scarpetta:  pregi di linux? tanti a partire dalla sicurezza alla completa configurabilita, difetti, poco supporto hw specialmente da chi li fa, confusione e competizione fra chi fa le distribuzioni, a volte molto ostico nei problemi
<scarpetta> a ok
<scarpetta> sai ora penso che avrò un problema io ho un apartizione sul'hardisck
<scarpetta> spero non mi chieda di unirle o cose del genere
<attackment> potrebbe non farlo ma potresti trovarti la seconda partizione come swap
<scarpetta> swap?
<scarpetta> cosa è
<attackment> :|
<scarpetta> vorrei fare tutto uno
<scarpetta> si può fare
<attackment> è meglio che valuti bene cio che fai
<scarpetta> non arrabbiarti
<attackment> su wiki ubuntu, cerca
<attackment> non mi arrabbio ;=
<attackment> ;)
<scarpetta> ma tanti termi nn li conosco
<scarpetta> ma alle brutte proverò a chiedertelo
<scarpetta> magari con un vocabolorio per linux in mano
<attackment> aspetta che ti linko qualcosa
<scarpetta> ok
<attackment> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<scarpetta> oky thanks
<attackment> http://www.pierotofy.it/pages/guide_tutorials/Linux/Partizione_Swap/
<enzotib> !swap
<ubot-it> swap is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SwapFaq
<enzotib> abbiamo le guide apposite
<scarpetta> ora so che cosa è la swap
<scarpetta> diciamo una partizione virtuale che usa ul pc quando la ram non arriva ad essere molto veloce giusto e sarebbe megli odi non dargli più di un gigas di spazio
<enzotib> scarpetta, è l'equivalente del file paging.sys di windows (si chiama cosi?)
<enzotib> lì lo chiama "virtual memory"
<scarpetta> memoria virutale
<scarpetta> di windows
<scarpetta> diaciamo che windows ha dei programmi tipo photoschop che decidi tu sul momento come dargliela e quanta
<scarpetta> con l'installazione ho spuntato anche scaricare aggiornamenti e installare sofwere mi sa che ci sta mettendo troppo per quello?
<enzotib> beh, si allungano un po' i tempi, sì
<daniele_> Buonasera ragazzi, volevo porri un piccolo quesito, ho un asus n56 vz con scheda nvidia gforce gt 650 m con tecnologia optimus, su ubuntu però dice che non sono disponibili driver propretari mentre sul sito ufficiale ci sono ma se provo ad installarli mi da che non sono compatibili, sapete come poter sfruttare al massimo le caratteristiche della mia scheda video?
<scarpetta> o non riesce a connettersi vado con il puntatore vicino alle freccie su e giu
<scarpetta> bnon è che nn è connesso
<jacopo> riecomi, allora vi dicevo che le immagini iso create per installare ubuntu (e cancellare tutto cio' che c'è su hd) non le vede il boot, mentre le immagini messe su pen drive le vede ma poi mi dice bootmgr missing. Ora che ci penso quando ho creato le mmagini un avviso del software mi diceva una cosa tipo "non c'è CD live windows, vuoi continuare lo stesso?" Io ho cliccato si ma magari il problema è quello?
<mapreri> come hai creato il cd e la chiavetta?
<mapreri> jacopo: ↑
<enzotib> jacopo, la pendrive come l'hai realizzata?
<jacopo> ho utilizzato uneboot, ma il problema puo' essere quello secondo voi? No perché la pen drive se la iserisco con l'os già avviato la vede e mi chiede di cominciare l'installazione di Ubuntu, poi pero' al boot dà problemi
<jacopo> scusate unebootin1
<jacopo> !
<enzotib> jacopo, che computer è?
<enzotib> nuovo? ha mica efi, uefi e come cavolo si chiama?
<jacopo> no vecchio di qualche anno...
<jacopo> ma per cancellare tutto come devo fare?
<enzotib> jacopo, prova a ricreare la pendrive
<jacopo> ok che versione devo scricare secondo voi?
<enzotib> jacopo, io uso la 32 bit
<enzotib> anche non essendo costretto (il pc è a 64 bit)
<jacopo> ok ma 12.10?
<enzotib> sì
<jacopo> ok grazie!
<enzotib> se il pc è vecchio, magari è meglio xubuntu
<jacopo> ah ok!
<enzotib> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=xubuntu
<enzotib> bene, il link non funziona
<mapreri> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<mapreri> jester-: ci sono anche quelli da aggiornare...
<enzotib> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.10/release/
<mapreri> sistemo la lista delle voci da aggiungere/modificare appena ho tempo, e poi facciamo qualcosa, oki? è un po' trascurato il bot..
<mapreri> jester-: ↑
<enzotib> mapreri, se quelli della documentazione cambiano continuamente le pagine...
<mapreri> enzotib: non è documentazione, è il sito web, gruppo wev
<mapreri> web*
<enzotib> bene, cambiano i link senza avvisare
<mapreri> e quelle pagine sono cambiate mesi su mesi fa la prima volta
<mapreri> quasi un anno, se non di più
<daninox> ubuntu va installato su dvd dopo il download?
<attackment> daninox:  si perche è troppo grossa per un cd
<mapreri> daninox: masterizzato la iso su dvd, al massimo, non installato. però è consigliato fare una chiavetta, risparmi un dvd
<attackment> io lo masterizzai su un dvd rw e andava una bellezza come ho fatto poi per la sostituta
<enzotib> !xubuntu | mapreri, basta chiedere :)
<ubot-it> mapreri, basta chiedere :): xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<mapreri> enzotib: ma non è solo quello, ci sono un sacco di link da sistemare...
<mapreri> enzotib: ma ti sei messo in query con ubot-it ? :D
<enzotib> mapreri, eccerto
<mapreri> che teneri <3 ;P
<enzotib> :)
<mapreri> enzotib: già che l'hai cambiato aggiorno subito
<mapreri> !voci
<ubot-it> elenco delle voci presenti nel database di ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<enzotib> sospetto che tutte quelle con uri contenente ?page= sono a rischio
<mapreri> enzotib: già, e poi rifarei un check di tutte i link
<mapreri> enzotib: me ne occupo io nelle prossime settimane :)
<mapreri> e poi il coso di jester a quanto pare è uno script in cron, pensavo fosse eseguito a richiamo, quindi il tuo cambiamento non l'ha ancora preso...
<daninox> caricato il file su chiavetta...
<enzotib> mapreri, non lo so, so come cambiare le voci, ma il resto lo sanno remix_tj  e twilight, credo
<remix_tj> mapreri: per quanto riguarda le voci c'è un programma che le rigenera, vanno copiate a mano sul wiki
<mapreri> enzotib: che voci? se parli della pagina sul wiki, sul sito di remix_tj (chissà perchè ho detto jester -.- avevo pure aperto il sito...) c'è un file che si aggiorna regolarmente con le voci reali del bot già formattato
<mapreri> remix_tj: me l'hai già spiegato
<remix_tj> ah ok
<mapreri> http://www.remixtj.net/ubot/vociubot.html
<remix_tj> si esatto mapreri
<mapreri> :)
<mapreri> remix_tj: ma è uno script di cron e tutta quella roba è su un vps?
<remix_tj> è un cron che gira sul mio server
<mapreri> jester mi uccide... l'ho citato un sacco di volte per niente -.-''
<mapreri> remix_tj: ma è a casa tua?
<remix_tj> mapreri: nope, germania
<mapreri> remix_tj: btw ci sono un sacco di link che sarebbero da controllare. se ti faccio una lista li aggiorni volentieri? :)
<mapreri> e poi...
<mapreri> !dispositivi
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=dispositivi&titlesearch=Titoli
<remix_tj> mapreri: ce ne sono molti che vengono controllati in automatico
<mapreri> remix_tj: evidentemente non funziona proprio molto bene...
<mapreri> !coc
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Il_Codice_di_Condotta
<mapreri> non funzia.. ad esempio
<mapreri> remix_tj: probabilmente il tuo check lo fa con i 404, ma quello fa un redirect alla home
<mapreri> e il link prima non capisco cosa serva
<enzotib> 301 Moved Permanently
<remix_tj> mapreri: eh si ma io checko solo i 200, il resto è errore
<remix_tj> mapreri: http://www.remixtj.net/ubot/vocirotte.txt
<remix_tj> queste sono quelle che mi segna rotte
<mapreri> remix_tj: sono poche rispetto a quelle rotte..
<mapreri> remix_tj: tutti i u-it.o/index.php?page= sono rotti
<remix_tj> mmm
<mapreri> enzotib: sicuro sia un 301? come fai a capirlo? son curioso...
<enzotib> mapreri, wget
<mapreri> remix_tj: sono solo 404 quelli...
<remix_tj> ok
<enzotib> dopo il 301 da un 200
<daninox> ho caricato il download di ubuntu sulla penna usb, ora come procedo?
<mapreri> remix_tj: il primo ora si chiama daily-live se ti interessa
<enzotib> daninox, imposti il bios per fare boot dalla penna
<mapreri> remix_tj: se dici faccio un check a tutti i link a mano e poi te li riporto (tanto a scuola non ho niente da fare... soprattutto ora con tutte queste manifestazioni :P) :)
<mapreri> remix_tj: e perchè hai protetto remixtj.net/ubot/ ?? ;P
<enzotib> se mi dite da quale pagina prendere i link, provo a fare uno scriptino
<mapreri> !voci
<ubot-it> elenco delle voci presenti nel database di ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<mapreri> enzotib: oppure se vuoi quello non formattato di remixtj
<mapreri> http://www.remixtj.net/ubot/vociubot.html
<enzotib> mapreri, thanks
<mapreri> remix_tj: inoltre non esiste più la sintassi [[BR]] ma si scrive <<BR>>
<mapreri> è solo all'inizio
<scarpetta> eccomi qua tutto linux
<scarpetta> avevo tanta voglia di installarlo che ora bè cè da capirci un bel pò....datemi un suggerimento un consiglio ora che ho installato linux cosa faccio per prima cosa
<enzotib> scarpetta, installa ubuntu-restricted-extras, se non ce l'hai già
<daninox> ho caricato la usb con ubuntu ma non so come configurare il bios, mi dice missing operative system...
<enzotib> daninox, nel bios deve esserci un menu che parla di priorità di boot
<enzotib> qualcosa del genere
<daninox> si ho messo al primo posto la chiavetta usb e cliccato enter ma non va..
<enzotib> daninox, è un problema che non dipende da ubuntu, se hai fatto bene la chiavetta, e che non possiamo aiutarti a risolvere, dato che i bios cambiano da pc a pc
<attackment> daninox:  che pc ì
<attackment> daninox:  che pc è
<daninox> acer extensa
<attackment> capisco
<Red-XIII> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<attackment> daniele_:  appena si avvia ti indica un tasto, sia esso f1 o altri, per indicatore da dove fare il boot
<Red-XIII> ho un problemino ... eheheh... ho installato ubuntu e grub non ha riconosciuto windows 8... quindi ora mi parte solo ubuntu... come posso risolvere, se posso?
<attackment> oddio che bel casino
<attackment> Red-XIII:  aspetta che cerco
<Red-XIII> eh
<enzotib> Red-XIII, già provato a rifare update-grub?
<Red-XIII> si
<Red-XIII> e non ci sta windows
<Red-XIII> ho da smanettare mi sa... reinstallare tutti e due gli OS perché adesso che ci penso ho fatto casino con le partizioni... win-log mentr ubun-system
<Red-XIII> può essere?
<enzotib> cos'è win-log mentr ubun-system?
<Red-XIII> loogica... mentre uuntu in una partizione di sistema...sucsami
<Red-XIII> no sono dislessico stasera -.-°
<Red-XIII> può essere quello il problema?
<enzotib> win non credo che gradisca una logica, almeno una volta non gli piaceva
<enzotib> non so se le cose sono diverse ora
<Red-XIII> uhm... non credo siano molto diverse, metro a parte
<attackment> prova un po sudo update-grub2
<Red-XIII> linux, initrd e memtest...
<enzotib> è la stessa cosa di update-grub
<Red-XIII> niet
<Red-XIII> infà.... devo reinstallare due OS -.-° che bolas!
<Red-XIII> pazienza...
<enzotib> Red-XIII, se hai il disco di win, lo recuperi
<attackment> attento pero, se installi prima W8 spiana la mbr e vedra solo se stesso
<Red-XIII> si ma sta sempre in una logica
<enzotib> Red-XIII, ma lo hai messo tu lì?
<Red-XIII> attackment, ... a quel punto reinstallerei grub...
<attackment> se installi ubuntu installera grub e potresti trovarti punto e a capo
<attackment> quindi
<Red-XIII> gh... si
<attackment> fai una cosa
<attackment> avvia dalla live
<Red-XIII> eh do update grub?
<enzotib> Red-XIII, e funzionava win in una logica?
<Red-XIII> si
<Red-XIII> anche io ero cosi ---> :O
<attackment> assicurati che siano montate tutte le partizioni e dai l comando di cui sopra
<Red-XIII> attackment, ... è su una logica mi sa che devo reinstallare win.. nella system... e ubuntu nella logic
<enzotib> si chiama primaria, non system
<Red-XIII> si scusami
<Red-XIII> eheheh
<Red-XIII> :P
<attackment> Red-XIII:  non credo, credo piuttosto che devi far vedere win8 a grub
<enzotib> io vado, buonanotte
<Red-XIII> attackment, ... tentar non nuoce.. avvio da live... al massimo ho in dvd pronto! :D
<attackment> bravo
<Red-XIII> ;)
<attackment> vai di live
<attackment> assicurati che entrambe le partizioni siano montate e dai il comando
<Red-XIII> se non va... il problema è allora quello... fo crescere le casisteìiche stasera con sta situazione!
<Red-XIII> *casistiche
<Red-XIII> asp
<attackment> personalmente ogni problema che leggo qua e magari risolvo me lo memorizzo
<Red-XIII> scusami
<Red-XIII> se monto ora non è lo stesso!?
<Red-XIII> che da live...?
<Claudinux> Red-XIII, hai ubuntu 12.10?
<attackment> uhm meglio da live secondo me
<Red-XIII> si
<Claudinux> Red-XIII, io ho risolto così http://paste.ubuntu.com/1378169/
<Red-XIII> provo
<Red-XIII> il sudo mount -a alla fine sembrerebbe inutile... è tutto montato ormai... eheheh
<Red-XIII> quindi riavvio?!
<Red-XIII> :=)
<daniele_> attackment, non ho capito il tuo suggerimento ho avuto la connessione altalenante prima
<attackment> daniele_:  appena si avvia ti indica un tasto, sia esso f1 o altri, per indicatore da dove fare il boot
<daniele_> attackment, all'avvio del pc no.. cmq io ho uefi boot
<attackment> non lo conosco nemmeno
<daniele_> praticamente sarebbe il boot con il quale viene bloccato l'avvio di sistemi estranei a windows
<daniele_> poi con boot management sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu
<daniele_> ma all'avvio non compare nessuna schermata che fa selezionare i tasti, però questo centra qualcosa con il problema dei driver nvidia?
<attackment> no con i driver no
<daniele_> attackment, ok
<daniele_> :D
<_naxil_> ciao
<_naxil_> mi so scomparse le icone su xubuntu.. l'altra volta avevo cancellato un file.. ma ora non mi ricordo quale e'
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-23
<Bithunter> buonasera
<Bithunter_> enzotib, ci sei?
<ut2012> buondi a tutti
<ut2012> ho un problema con ubuntu 12.10 chi mi aiuta ? grazie
<aureliano> buondì.....ce nessuno?
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<attackment> giorno
<nicotano> salve
<attackment> buh
<mistya> ave
<mistya> come faccio ad escludere delle cartelle dalle lens?
<xan_it> devo far diventare il mio portatile con ubuntu 12.10 un access point wifi, ma dalle guide che ho trovato non ci riesco
<xan_it> cè nessuno che puo aiutarmi?
<MarcoRM65> ciao
<MarcoRM65> posso fare una domanda ?
<mapreri> !chiedi| MarcoRM65
<ubot-it> MarcoRM65: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<MarcoRM65> nella versione 12.10 Desktop 32 e' possibile passare dal nuovo launcher (icone in colonna a sinistra) al menu' classico a tendina ?
<mapreri> MarcoRM65: inizia da questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/Fallback e prosegui con
<mapreri> !ambienti grafici
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mapreri> !ambientigrafici
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ambientigrafici'
<mapreri> !ambientegrafici
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ambientegrafici'
<mapreri> eppure...
<mapreri> !ambientegrafico
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<mapreri> oh, eccola..
<mapreri> MarcoRM65: ↑
<MarcoRM65> :) grazie mille !
<XRC7> salve
<_cyber> ciao.
<XRC7> avrei un problema con ubuntu
<mapreri> scrivi, scrivi...
<XRC7> ho ubuntu 12.10 e quando inserisco una penna usb nella dash cliccando col tasto destro sulla immagine non mi esce la funzione di formattazione
<XRC7> come faccio a formattare una usb ??
<mapreri> sulla dash? o sul launcher, caso mai...
<mapreri> casomai*
<XRC7> launcer
<XRC7> *launcher
<mapreri> XRC7: in effetti hai ragione. hanno tolto l'opzione. su precise c'era.
<XRC7> ora come faccio
<mapreri> XRC7: sulla dash cerca per dischi, da lì puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi
<mapreri> occhio che non ti chiede password e robe varie, e puoi formattare tutto.
<XRC7> ma è l'unica opzione
 * mapreri capisce che deve essere user friendly, ma tutta questo gli sembra un problema di sicurezza voluto -.-'
<mapreri> XRC7: oppure da terminale, se preferisci. oppure con gparted.
<mapreri> AFIK
<XRC7> mi puoi spiegare con terminale
<mapreri> XRC7: mkfs.<filesystem> /dev/sdxy
<XRC7> grazi di tutto
<mapreri> np
<Dyurone> buonasera!
<Dyurone> io avrei una domanda!
<Dyurone> c'è qualcuno che può rispondere?
<Dyurone> buonasera enrico!
<Dyurone> io avrei una domanda!
<mapreri> sto provando ad avviare kgpg, che fino a ieri partiva..., ma da terminale mi stampa QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<mapreri> con cosa posso metterlo a posto senza riavviare la sessione?
<enzotib> mapreri, boh, prova dbus-launch kpkg
<enzotib> (sorry, kgpg)
<mapreri> enzotib: niente. ha sputato fuori una decina di righe (alcuni errori) e basta..
<mapreri> vuoi leggerle?
<enzotib> eh sì
<mapreri> ti copio tutto allora ;)
<mapreri> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1380091/ uso zsh se ti interessa :)
<enzotib> mapreri, ha una manpage?
<mapreri> % man kgpg
<mapreri> Non c'è il manuale per kgpg
<mapreri> Si veda "man 7 undocumented" per l'aiuto quando le pagine di manuali non sono presenti.
<mapreri> enzotib: ↑
<enzotib> bug 959151
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 959151 in kdelibs "QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/959151
<mapreri> umh...
<mapreri> enzotib: simpatico quel bug...
<mapreri> vabbuò, stando a quello che ho letto devo tenermelo...
<ricmy> salve
<ricmy> non riesco a installare gerix
<ricmy> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<ricmy> ...
<ricmy> qualcuno?
<attackment> prova a esporre
<ricmy> non riesco a installare gerix
<ricmy> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<ricmy> ...ù
<attackment> che ti dice
<mistya> come faccio ad escludere delle cartelle dalle lens?
<mistya> come faccio ad escludere delle cartelle dalle lens?
<am_> #
<am_> \join
<attackment> ?
<attackment> #linuz
<attackment> ops
<rorro007> ciao a tutti ho la 12.10 volevo sapere se si può togliere le arie di lavoro farla diventare una sola
<rorro007> per il semplice motivo che le finestre a schermo pieno una la parte finale finisce nella seconda aria di lavoro
<andrek> ciao
<attackment> rorro007:  non ho ben capito che vuoi fare
<mistya> come faccio ad escludere delle cartelle dalle lens?
<attackment> non capisco cosa intendi
<mistya> come faccio ad escludere delle cartelle dalle lens?
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-24
<banez> ragazzi, ho un piccolo problema: dove trovo le impostazioni del portachiavi in modo da poterle verificare/modificare?
<leosacc> giorno raga...
<matteo__> ciao ragazzi come faccio una bella pulizia del sistema?
<matteo__> ubuntu-tweak non funziona più
<mapreri> matteo__: che pulizia vorresti fare?
<matteo__> pulizia in generale del sistema tipo ccleaner di windows...
<mapreri> ho sempre odiato quella roba
<matteo__> mapreri: che mi consigli?
<mapreri> l'unica cosa che ha senso rimuovere è la cache di apt (sudo apt-get clean), i pacchetti non necessari (sudo apt-get --purge autoremove), e i vecchi kernel (tranne il penultimo). Il resto è imho inutile rimuoverlo. la cache è fatta apposta per velocizzare le cose, anche se in tutte mi prendesse un GB di spazio me la terrei
<mapreri> matteo__: ↑
<matteo__> mapreri: non ho capito
<matteo__> ah ok
<matteo__> come rimuovo i vecchi kernel?
<mapreri> matteo__: guardi in /boot (oppure attraverso dpkg, nel primo caso dai `ls /boot|grep init`, nel secondo `dpkg -l linux-image*`) le versioni che hai, quindi le rimuovi (i pacchetti sono linux-image-<versione>-generic, linux-image-extra-<versione>-generic, linux-headers-<versione>, linux-headers-<versione>-generic
<mapreri> oppure da synaptic
<matteo__> mapreri:  ascolta se do il comando autoclean ottengo: 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 452 non aggiornati.
<matteo__> che significa?
<mapreri> che hai tantissimi pacchetti non aggiornati
<matteo__> mapreri: e come faccio ad aggiornarli?
<matteo__> mapreri: scusa l'ignoranza ma sono nuovo...
<mapreri> matteo__: dal "aggiornamento software", oppure da terminale con `sudo apt-get upgrade`, e per aggiornare quelli che richiedono nuove dipendenze (nuove versioni del kernel, o poco altro) `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`. btw si è solito consigliare la via grafica tramite il gestore aggiornamenti, dato che ubuntu punta all'user friendly
<matteo__> ok
<matteo__> procedo
<matteo__> mapreri: un'ultima domanda
<mapreri> comunque bada che ubuntu non ha bisogno di pulizie. procedendo con ubuntu tweak non velocizzi il computer, liberi solo spazio su disco
<matteo__> mapreri: ho scaricato kubuntu 12.10 ma non parte. Ho fatto diverse masterizzazioni ma niente...
<matteo__> ho dovuto reinstallare la 12.04
<matteo__> da cosa può dipendere?
<mapreri> matteo__: definisci "non parte"
<matteo__> avvio il pc da dvd e niente...
<mapreri> niente =?
<mapreri> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<mapreri> provato? ↑
<matteo__> mapreri: non ti seguo
<matteo__> che devo fare?
<matteo__> ah no non posso avviare da usb
<matteo__> ho un pc vecchiotto...
<mapreri> matteo__: hai provato a installare da usb? viene consigliato anche per la velocità. inoltre hai controllato l'md5 della iso?
<mapreri> !md5 | matteo__
<ubot-it> matteo__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<matteo__> oddio stai parlando arabo facciamo una cosa alla volta
<matteo__> da usb non posso poiche il pc è datato
<matteo__> cos'è md5 non ti seguo
<mapreri> apri la pagina che c'è scritto. inoltre è scritto anche nella pagina di download che è consigliato controllare l'md5. è un modo per verificare che la iso che hai scricato non sia corrotta
<mapreri> matteo__: :) non spaventarti ;)
 * mapreri va si allontana per andare a fare benzina
<matteo__> ma io ho scaricato dal sito ufficiale di ubuntu in italiano... non parlava di md5
<mapreri> umh...
<mapreri> sì, è vero. per kubuntu e le derivate non c'è scritto
<mapreri> anche perchè per scaricarlo ti rimandano qui http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<mapreri> però se vedi qui http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download sotto c'è scritto "controlla l'impronta"
<matteo__> mapreri: quindi? che mi consigli?
<mapreri> !md5 | matteo__ ti consiglio di guardare e seguire questa pagina per verificare che la iso in tuo possesso non sia corrotta
<ubot-it> matteo__ ti consiglio di guardare e seguire questa pagina per verificare che la iso in tuo possesso non sia corrotta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
 * mapreri ora va sul serio
<adam__> ciao, ho un problema con vlc la prima volta che lo faccio partire mi riproduce un brano, poi si blocca, e se provo a terminare il processo non succede nulla ho provato anche da terminale con kill 2754 ma niente
<adam__> l'unica soluzione e riavviare
<mibofra> ciao adam__ hai provato purgare e reinstallare vlc + cancellare la configurazione di vlc dalla home ?
<altair> ciao a tutti. desideravo lanciare un programma come super utente modificando direttamente il comando dall'icona. ho anteposto sudo al nome del programma... ma non accade nulla. presumo che sia per via della password che non viene chiaramente mputata...non siamo sul terminale... qualche consiglio?
<mibofra> ciao altair :) . prova invece ad mettere -pkexec subito dopo il comando da eseguire :) .
<altair> mibofra, ad esempio sudo vlc -pkexec?
<mibofra> si , oppure invece puoi provare a mettere gksudo comando
<mibofra> :)
<mibofra> comunque sarebbe vlc-pkexec , c'è uno spazio in più da te :)
<altair> mibofra, funzionaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!! ma xkè cambia la grafica??? è uscita fuori una grafica simil windows 95
<mibofra> perché nelle impostazioni di vlc nella cartella del superutente utilizzerà un'interfaccia grafica diversa :D :P
<mibofra> cambia le impostazioni sulla gui di vlc :)
<altair> cambiare impostazioni sulla gui... ehm....
<FIFIF> mibofra, ciao sono adam non ho provato a purgare, cosa intendi? disinstallare ed installare?
<mapreri> FIFIF: apt-get purge vlc;sudo apt-get --purge autoremove;rm -r .config/vlc;sudo apt-get install vlc
<mibofra> esatto FIFiF, scusa se non ho risposto, ero distratto :D .
<mibofra> il comando dato da mapreri dovrebbe risolvere tutto :)
<davide_> Salve, ho appena sostituito la scheda video ATI con un'altra ATI modello diverso e  mi trovo senza unity. Non posso fare niente: solo aprire un terminale. Potete aiutarmi? Ho fatto sudo unity --reset ma non ha funzionato.
<davide_> ho anche dato sudo apt-get install fglrx ma niente.
<FIFIF> ho provato, il comando va a buon fine ma il problema rimane, nella barra in alto rimangono le icone di vlc e se provo con altri riproduttori si bloccano anche loro
<cristian_c> davide_, cosa scegli nella schermata di accesso?
<cristian_c> lol
<davide_> cristian_c niente, faccio il login normale
<cristian_c> davide_, controlla nella schermata di accesso
<davide_> cristian_c, ok
<massy> ciao
<davide_> Cristian_c, niente non posso selezionare nulla nella finestra di login. Ho la versione 12.10
<cristian_c> davide_, qual'è l'opzione predefinita?
<davide_> Cristian_c, non si vede niente mi dispiace. Non mi fa scegliere il DE
<cristian_c> davide_, ma sei arrivato almeno alla schermata di accesso?
<davide_> Cristian_c, solo nome utente, sessione ospite o accesso remoto, poi in alto a sn le opzioni per l'accessibilita etc ma niente.
<cristian_c> davide_, puoi postare uno screenshot?
<FIFIF> mapreri, non funge
<davide_> cristian_c, non credo in pratica non posso muovere le finestre
<cristian_c> finestre?
<davide_> cristian_c, non ho il DE, ho solo lo sfondo del desktop e mancano anche i pulsanti per chiudere le finestre.
<cristian_c> davide_, io parlavo della schermata di accesso ;)
<davide_> cristian_c si si lo so, ma anche se faccio stamp sulla schermata di accesso volevo dirti che non posso o non so come mandarti lo screenshot. Qui sono messo molto male...per avviare xchat ho dovuto dare cltr+alt+t e scrivere xchat...non posso fare altro.
<davide_> cristian_c, magari un comando da terminale per reinstallare i driver ati?
<davide_> cristian_c altrimenti reinstallo tutto montando la home senza formattarla, forse faccio prima, che dici?
<cristian_c> davide_, che driver sta utilizzando la tua scheda ati?
<davide_> cristian_c, boh uno di quei due che si selezionano nei driver aggiuntivi---credo ci fosse scritto ati fire gl o qualcos del genere
<cristian_c> davide_, digita allora: jockey-gtk
<davide_> cristian_c, ok ci provo..
<davide_> cristian_c, lo sto installando
<cristian_c> installando?
<cristian_c> ma non è già installato? LOL
<davide_> cristian_c non ci siamo...
<davide_> cristian_c comando non esistente
<cristian_c> lol
<davide_> cristian_c hahaa sto impazzendo dai io mi sa che reinstallo
<cristian_c> davide_, sei sulla 12.04?
<davide_> 12.10
<cristian_c> ah, 12.10
<davide_> cristian_c, lo so lo so...no comment...non è una LTS
<cristian_c> davide_, ah, ho capito
<cristian_c> davide_, è stato rimosso nella 12.10
<davide_> ah ecco
<cristian_c> davide_, digita: software-properties
<davide_> altro comando inesistente
<davide_> cristian_c hai un altro tentativo e poi reinstallo tutto hahah :)
<cristian_c> davide_, software-properties-gtk
<davide_> ci siamo
<davide_> cristian_c, ok che fare ora?
<cristian_c> davide_, ci dovrebbero essere delle schede
<davide_> cristian_c, nei driver aggiuntivi  è tutto vuoto
<cristian_c> lol
<davide_> :)
<cristian_c> davide_, 'boh uno di quei due che si selezionano nei driver aggiuntivi---credo ci fosse scritto ati fire gl o qualcos del genere'
<davide_> ?
<cristian_c> davide_, l'hai scritto tu
<davide_> si...è quello che avevo selezionato con la vecchia scheda
<davide_> cristian_c adesso è tutto vuoto con la nuova scheda
<davide_> cristian_c, come reinstallo il driver?
<davide_> cristian_c avevo installato dal software center il programmino per i driver aggiuntivi
<davide_> si chiama additional driver o qualcosa del genere
<davide_> come posso lanciarlo adesso e tentare di installare un driver proprietario? Nel mentre mi accontenterei anche del driver open...mi serve urgentemente un DE.
<jackbrownhf> c'è nessuno
<jackbrownhf> ragazzi chi mi aiuta con dual boot e UEFI?
<davide_> cristian_c altrimenti mi sa che reinstallo tutto dai, faccio prima. Grazie per il tuo aiuto, è solo che ho fretta di risolvere.
<davide_> Grazie ancora, buona giornata :)
<jackbrownhf> c'è nessuno
<cristian_c> chissà che cosa aveva combinato :D
<luk_> Salve ragazzi, qualcuno conosce qualche CASE tool? Mi serve per trasformare il modello ER nelle tabelle del  modello relazione.
<cristian_c> !nessuno | jackbrownhf
<ubot-it> jackbrownhf: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> luk_, uhm, controllo un attimo
<luk_> Thanks cristian_c
<cristian_c> luk_, hai controllato in Base? :)
<luk_> nel wiki dici?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> anche perché non conosco una pagina wiki per Base :P
<cristian_c> luk_, sto parlando di libreoffice
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<luk_> aahhhh :D
<luk_> No sinceramente no, non ho pensato a controllare se avesse un case integrato
<luk_> ora vedo, grazie per l'idea
<jackbrownhf> salve qualcuno mi può aiutare con il dual boot in uefi  ?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | jackbrownhf
<ubot-it> jackbrownhf: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jackbrownhf> salve qualcuno mi può aiutare con il dual boot in uefi  ?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !ripeti | jackbrownhf
<ubot-it> jackbrownhf: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<tuocuggino> è normale che ubuntu 12.10 fin dall'installazione non riesca a connettersi ad internet?
<tuocuggino> si collega al wifi ma non riesce a scaricare mi sembra
<mapreri> tuocuggino: magari lì dove sei ha bisogno di un proxy?
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, che installazione stai provando?
<cristian_c> classica o alternate?
<tuocuggino> classica
<cristian_c> uhm
<tuocuggino> sono a casa mapreri
<cristian_c> nella live funziona?
<mapreri> cristian_c: non esiste l'alternate di quantal
<tuocuggino> cristian_c, non ho provato direttamente, ma mi sembra che non scarichi gli aggiornamenti. infatti una volta installato  la lingua italiana è parziale
<luk_> comunque non ha il case :(
<tuocuggino> devo scappare, scusate, torno dopo
<cristian_c> mapreri, in alcune verisoni sì
<cristian_c> *versioni
<cristian_c> luk_, parli di Base?
<luk_> Eh si
<mapreri> tuocuggino: vai in live (basta bloccare l'installazione) e prova da lì. magari prova anche un ping
<cristian_c> da modello er a modello soltanto relazionale?
<luk_> esatto
<luk_> ti permette di scegliere le tabelle e modificarle, creare le relazioni ma niente di più
<luk_> penso che punterò a qualche tool opensource anche se è per windows
<luk_> Ti ringrazio :)
<cristian_c> luk_, qual'è il formato di partenza?
<luk_> In genere non c'è un formato di partenza, si dovrebbe poter creare all'interno dell tool. Perchè ad esempio il mio schema ER l'ho fatto con dia e l'ho esportato in png
<adam__> mapreri, ho fatto come dicevi te ma il problema ancora c'è ho notato però che lo fa quando cerco di riprodurre da nas mentre in locale funziona tutto http://snag.gy/QkZ1C.jpg
<cristian_c> luk_, sì, io pensavo che ce l'avevi già pronto :d
<cristian_c> *:D
<luk_> Bhè ce l'ho con dia :D
<cristian_c> il formato nativo di dia qual'è? :)
<luk_> dia
<luk_> .dia
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> luk_, forse esiste qualcosa
<mapreri> adam__: rammentami che problema avevi, che non ricordo...
<cristian_c> luk_, c'è qualche applicazione
<adam__> dunque, quando faccio partire qualsiasi brano o video che risiedono sul nas vlc ed altri riproduttori si bloccano e non riesco a chiudere i processi, mentre se li riproduco in locale tutto funziona bene
<luk_> cristian_c, sto cercando speriamo ben
<attackment> c'è nessuno per un aiuto
<MoL0ToV> spiegati un pò meglio.. ;P
<attackment> un aiuto per un gioco che non parte
<MoL0ToV> e possibilmente su un'unica riga includendo tutti i dettagli
<attackment> MoL0ToV:  so abbastanza bene come scrivere in una chat ;)
<MoL0ToV> bene
<attackment> MoL0ToV:  comunque, in gioco è secret maryo chronicles, installato, lo avvio, lo schermo si rimpicciolisce, cambiando risoluzione, diventando pressoche quadrato, ma non si avvia, lascia lo schermo cosi ma non va oltre
<attackment> *il gioco
<jester-> attackment: gioco linucus o va in wine
<MoL0ToV> hai provato a lanciarlo dalla shell e vedere se sputa errori?
<attackment> MoL0ToV:  si molotov ora te lo mostro
<attackment> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<attackment> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1382532/
<jester-> attackment: sembra che non trovi un file o una cartella
<attackment> uhm si lo ho notato ma lo ho scaricato con apt e non capisco come mai
<jester-> attackment: forse è buggato
<attackment> mmm puo darsi, provo a riscaricarlo dal sito che dite?
<jester-> che provare non costa niente
<attackment> effettivamente manca la cartella
<roht> buongiorno
<attackment> che lui indica, ossia campaign
<jester-> attackment: guarda anche dalle parti di: /usr/share/doc/nomegioco
<cristian_c> luk_, qualcosa ho trovato
<roht> vorrei usare l'applet "uscita forzata" (kill dei processi) su 11.10 ma non ricordo il nome del programma da installare
<luk_> DImmi
<luk_> (non dirmi ferret però :D )
<attackment> jester-:  ci stanno solo due file, changelog.debian.dz
<attackment> e copyright
<jester-> vedi che c'è dentro al changelog.debian.dz
<attackment> solo un file di testo
<nicotano> salve
<luk_> cristian_c, icome si chiama?
<MoL0ToV> attackment, non è che devi scaricare le campagne e infilarle in quella cartella?
<cristian_c> luk_, controlla Labrynth e GLE
<attackment> jester è proprio un problema di quel gioco, nel mentre cercavo mi è uscito
<massy> ragazzi una domanda, installo ubuntu 12.10 nel mio pc come unico sistema, al momento del riavvio, il pc si blocca dopo la schermata della lista di tutto cio che presenta il computer ... premetto, riesco a installarlo, ma non parte, voi sapete come mai? e se ce un sistema per farlo andare?
<cristian_c> massy, quale schermata?
<massy> cristian scusa se rompo le scatole,
<massy> hai presente quando lanci il pc??
<massy> ti appare una schermata dove appare la lista di tutto cio che hai nel pc, nel mio caso, hard disk e masterizzatori
<massy> subito dopo parte il sistema,
<massy> appena dopo quella schermata dos, appare un cursore lampeggiante e rimane bloccato li
<massy> non va avanti, eppure è installato 12.10
<massy> sia la 11.10 che la 12.10, mi fa sto scherzo ehehehe
<luk_> cristian_c,  grazie
<massy> sto cercando in rete versioni modificate di ubuntu 12.04 che son sicuro che funzionano sul mio pc
<luk_> cristian_c,  uno lo conosco e non dovrebbe farlo, spero nell'altro. Ti ringrazio :)
<papone> non mi capiutava con le versioni precedenti, ma se avvio amule e mi allontano dal pc, il pc va in stand  by interrompendo amule.
<papone> Prima andava in stand by ma amule continuava a girare
<luckj> ma se installo ubuntu 32 bit con un processore 64 bit che succede?
<papone> fino a ieri continuava a uscire anceh durante la sessione , ma quel problema l'ho risolto, per questo non ho trovato niente. Non riesco neanche a trovare dove impedire al pc di andare in standby
<papone> mmmm giornata di fiacca eh?
<luckj> a dire la verità l'ho già fatto
<luckj> nel senso che solo oggi mi sono reso conto che il processore è un 64 bit
<luckj> il dubbio è? ma mi perdo qualcosa?
<cristian_c> massy, uhm
<cristian_c> massy, quale scheda video utilizzi?
<tuocuggino> cristian_c, scusa il ritardo ma sono tornato adesso, cmq ho rimesso la live, riesco a connettermi ma non riesco a fare i ping perchè mi dice host sconosciuto
<matteo__> ciao a tutti
<matteo__> raga non riesco ad installare kubuntu 12.10
<matteo__> ho scaricato molte iso e fatte molte masterizzazioni ma niente non funziona
<matteo__> la 12.04 tt ok.. come mai?
<luckj> matteo / ma se hai la 12.04 perchè non aggiorni on line?
<matteo__> luckj: ??
<matteo__> quando vado sul gestore aggiornamenti non mi compare avanzamento di versione come in ubuntu
<luckj> matteo > nel gestore aggiornamenti clicca su impostazioni
<luckj> matteo > dovrebbe esserci la scelta di ricevere oppure no le notifiche degli avanzamenti di versione
<matteo__> luckj: provo
<matteo__> comunque ho la chiavetta usb con cui mi connetto quando tempo impiegherebbe?
<massy> matteo anche a me la 12.10 di qualunque distro non funziona, non mi parte, si installa ma niente, anche se la aggiorno online
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, allora non sei connesso alla rete
<massy> deve esserci qualche bug o i miei hardware non son compatibili
<matteo__> massy: a me non si installa proprio
<massy> ehehehe
<cristian_c> massy, hai controllato?
<matteo__> vorrei capire che cavolo può causare cio
<massy> almeno a me si installa, ma poi al riavvio non parte
<matteo__> massy: mmmmmm
<luckj> matteo > a me ha impiegato tipo 2 ore.....
<luckj> collegato via cavo
<luckj> matteo> cmq si può fare anche da cd ma credo che quel flag lo devi controllare e se lo fai da cd devi controllare anche che in sorgenti software tu veda il cd, che poi è un DVD per la 12.10
<matteo__> luckj: in impostazioni aggiornamenti mi dici cosa spuntare?
<matteo__> l'avanzamento distro nn c'è
<matteo__> anzi l'ho vista
<matteo__> mannaggia è metà in italiano e metà in inglese
<massy> cristian_c uso la ati radeon x800
<massy> scusa il ritardo ma stavo controllanod i miei nipoti
<cristian_c> massy, sbaglio o è un po' vecchia?
<cristian_c> lol
<massy> non sbagli perche tutto il pc è vecchio
<massy> ehehe
<massy> soldi per prenderne uno nuovo no tengo
<cristian_c> massy, sto guardando
<cristian_c> massy, dovrebbero andare con i driver radeon
<cristian_c> *dovrebbe
<cristian_c> massy, hai provato con il nomodeset?
<Meluste> buona sera ragazzi
<Meluste> come posso dire alla mia macchina di aggiornarsi all'ultima versione di Ubuntu?
<Meluste> se non sbaglio sto usando la 12.4
<reddos> ciao a tutti sapete dirmi il motivo perche non si installa ubuntu 12.10 32 bit su un pc con 512 di ram grazie
<cristian_c> Meluste, forse è meglio che installi da cd
<cristian_c> Meluste, comunque trovi quello che cerchi nel Gestore aggiornamenti
<Meluste> si, lo pensavo anche io cristian_c ma ci sta mettendo secoli a scaricare anche col torrent...
<cristian_c> Meluste, eh, ma ti conviene, in generale un'oretta massimo
<Meluste> ok dai vada per pulizzia totale... sono secoli che non apro il pc :(
<cristian_c> Meluste, non è detto che tu debba pulire totalmente
<cristian_c> Meluste, ad esempio la Home la puoi lasciare intatta
<cristian_c> lol
<Meluste> scusate, il router mi sta dando delle noie... sarà quello che non mi fa scaricare il torrent cristian_c :D
<Meluste> dicevo che mentre BitTorrent lavora, passiamo al secondo punto...
<cristian_c> Meluste, da quanto tempo è in download?
<Meluste> cristian_c: da ore, ma adesso sta scaricando come si deve, mi sa che era davvero colpa del router...
<leosacc> ciao ragazzi buonaserata a tutti
<papone> se lascio il pc acceso termina la sessione e di conseguenza chiude tutte le applicazioni attive (amule smette di scaricare, Chromium chiude le pagine ecc..). Prima non era così, che ho fatto di male?
<papone>  se lascio il pc acceso termina la sessione e di conseguenza chiude tutte le applicazioni attive (amule smette di scaricare, Chromium chiude le pagine ecc..). Prima non era così, che ho fatto di male?
<papone> boh, ma c'è qualcuno in questa stanza?
<pdor> ciao qualcuno sa se e' normale se il controllo dei file trovi degli errori in una chiavetta di installazione, se e' fatta con file permamente?
<pdor> persistente
<Ab3L> pdor: sai le volte che ho dovuto riformattare una chiavetta, perché d'un tratto i file erano corrotti? hai provato con un'altra chiavetta?
<pdor> ah quindi si corrompono dopo? quindi fare la live persistente non ha senso?
<Ab3L> se la chiavetta è spanata, no. non serve.
<pdor> Ab3L: la chiave tta e' nuova e da 32 gb...spero non sia spanata
<pdor> nuova di un anni
<pdor> anno
<Ab3L> pdor: prova con un'altra chiavetta e vedi se ti dà lo stesso errore. (tra l'altro anche la mia chiavetta era nuova nuova. ce l'ho ancora, ma non ci metto più su nulla d'importante. la tengo solo come ricordo nel cassetto).
<pdor> quello che volevo essere sicuro di capire...e' che, visto che la live persisitente modfica i suoi file...queste modifiche non vengono rilevate dal controllo (che poi e' per cd nominalmente) come falsi errori?
<pdor> e adeesso la sto usado
<pdor> usando....sono con la live
<pdor> Ab3L:
<Ab3L> pdor: ora ho capito la domanda, ma purtroppo non so darti risposta.
<pdor> Ab3L: grazie lo stesso
<meluste> sono tornato cristian_c ci credi che non ha ancora finito di scaricare?
<meluste> maledetta connessione
<cristian_c> meluste, che connessione hai?
<meluste> adsl libero infostrada
<meluste> ho preso un NAS server che in pratica condivide HD usb sulla rete, come faccio a trovare gli HD collegati?
<meluste> ho l'IP del server e se lo apro mi dice che l'HD è online e ready ma non ho idea di che IP possa essere assegnato al HD
<massy> ciao
<pdor> ciao ho fatto una reinstallazione (che ovviamente non va) senza formattare, ho usato lo stesso nome per l'utente ma non sono sicuro che ho messo lo stesso nome del computer...puo' essere un problema? e sapete dove  posso trovare il nome vecchio nella home?
<stevr1it> salve, qualcuno mi aiuta a risolvere un problemino con i driver video? non posso cambiarli in nessun modo, mi da errore, ho una scheda ati con ubuntu 12.10  ne posso riconfigurare xorg
<cristian_c> meluste, ma non sarà quello il problema della tua connessione? :)
<mavi> salve
<mavi> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<mavi> yuhuu c' è nessuno?
<pdor> devi dire il problema
<pdor> sono tutti per darti una mano se leggono
<pdor> tranne io che ho bisogno pure io
<pdor> :)
<andymele> .
<meluste> cristian_c: boh può anche darsi, fatto sta che sono riuscito a scaricare e sto già istallando...
<meluste> io do la colpa al fatto che vivo in una frazione di un paesino di provincia XD
<mavi> ah grazie mille
<mavi> ho installato ubuntu studio e vorrei metterci avant window navigator
<mavi> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> meluste, magari hai una banda limitata
<massy> MAVI: UBUNTU SOFTWARE CENTER
<massy> ops
<massy> mavi cerchi avant window navigator e la installi
<massy> ma è meglio docky secondo me
<mavi> non me lo trova
<mavi> dice che nn esiste nessun pacchetto
<meluste> guarda cristian_c ho appena cambiato provider e non sono sicuro di essere connesso con le giuste credenziali, ma la velocità in generale non è la mia priorità
<meluste> questa settimana ho la casa libera e voglio sistemare i mediacenter facendo una rete domestica fatta bene :)
<meluste> *questo FINE settimana XD
<mavi> docky è meglio? basta che sia personalizzabile
<mavi> mi dice : Non esiste un pacchetto software chiamato «avant-window-navigator» nelle sorgenti software attuali.
<massy> hai aggiornato i repository
<massy> io scaricherei prima synaptic e poi avant
<mavi> ehm sto usando linux da 3 ore no so cosa sono i repository
<massy> mavi ascolta vai su software center di ubuntu e digita solo avant
<mavi> totalmente noob
<massy> te lo da dovevi scriverlo solo senza i trattini
<mavi> si mi esce nell'elenco ma nn me lo fa installare
<mavi> cosa sono i repository?
<massy> son diciamo degli archivi online dove puoi scaricare il mondo
<massy> come non te lo fa installare
<mavi> ok synaptic ce l'ho
<massy> hai aperto anche l'aggiornamento del sistema??
<massy> perche se stai aggiornando, è normale che usf non si apre
<mavi> ah
<mavi> dov'è l'aggiornamento?
<massy> ascolta dimmi che versione di ubuntu hai installato
<massy> cosi focalizzo
<mavi> ubuntu studio
<massy> la 12.04
<massy> ?
<mavi> credo di si lo scaricata ieri
<massy> ma tu fai video amatoriali? slideshow di foto?
<massy> fai filmati?
<mavi> c'e xfce4 preinstallato
<mavi> si
<massy> ah ecco bene
<mavi> è fichissimo :)
<massy> perche io non lo conosco proprio ubuntu studio
<massy> lo so
<massy> per chi fa video e audio è il top
<mavi> si è vero sono entusiasta non tornerò più a windows
<massy> io ora aspettando i guru che so tutti a magna' me sto realizzando la mia ubuntu personale ehehehe
<massy> e questo lo hai maturato solo in 3 ore?
<massy> ehehehe tempo record
<massy> fai bene
<massy> se poi vuoi ritornare a qwindows ma non vuoi installarlo nel pc, usa virtualbox e lo emuli
<mavi> grandioso me lo farai provare?
<massy> è gratuito vai su google e cerchi virtualbox
<mavi> no intendo la tua ubuntu personale
<mavi> con virtual box potrei farci partire fl studio?
<meluste> così tanto per chiedere, dovrei ripparmi qualche decina di DVD compresa qualche stagione televisiva nel modo più semplice ed indolore possibile, software consigliato?
<mavi> guarda io non sono un esperto ma ho appena usato dvd rip
<massy> mavi il segreto è capire, perche linux è diverso da windows
<massy> in tutto
<Guest53198> ciao, ci sono problemi ad installare virtualbox 4.2 su ubuntu 12.04??
<massy> no guest
<Guest53198> ok, grazie ci provo.
<meluste> mavi: dato che l'hai usato da poco, ti fa vedere un anteprima di quello che stai per rippare?
<meluste> nel rippare tipo i cofanetti dei simpson è una funzione vitale per non sbagliare episodio e traccia audio...
<Guest53198> che differenza c'è fra la i386 e amd 64???
<mavi> massy : si è vero dovrei inparare a usare il terminale ma per il momento l'interfaccia del sistema è perfetta ..semplice e intuitiva
<meluste> Guest53198: dipende dall'architettura del tuo processore, in pratica della marca :D
<mavi> meluste: si ti fa vedere anche l'anteprima
<meluste> i386 per gli intell
<meluste> grazie mavi
<meluste> *intel
<massy> i386 = di solito 32bit  l'altro per i 64bit
<massy> tutto qua
<Guest53198> ma..io ho un amd, ho scaricato la versione amd ma mi dice versione errata.
<massy> amd 64?
<Guest53198> yes
<mavi> di nulla
<Guest53198> questo:AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ × 2
<meluste> ricordo che un mio amico ha avuto lo stesso prov
<meluste> problema di Guest53198
<massy> e allora va bene anche la 32bit solo che non legge le ram, ne legge solo fino a 4gb
<massy> ehehehe
<meluste> ma non ricordo come abbiamo risolto... ma era una banalità
<mavi> meluste:c'è anche arista transcoder che sembra buono, ti fa convertire in un botto di formati anche se a me non ha funzionato forse perche il dvd era pezzotto
<meluste> si mavi ce ne sono una cifra, solo che ho un sacco di faccene da sbrigare e non ho il tempo per valutare i vari programmi :X
<mavi> massy: docky è perfetto! grazie
<Guest53198> ok, potevi dirlo subito che era riferito ai 32 bit, anche il sistema è a a 32..  comunque grazie
<Guest53198> per la ram no problem ne ho solo 2 giga :-)
<mavi> capito :)
<mavi> Quit: ciaoo!
<mavi> ahahaha non funziona così xD
<massy> lo sapevo mavi
<pdor> ciao ho fatto una reinstallazione (che ovviamente non va) senza formattare, ho usato lo stesso nome per l'utente ma non sono sicuro che ho messo lo stesso nome del computer...puo' essere un problema? e sapete dove  posso trovare il nome vecchio nella home?
<enzotib> pdor, cos'è che non va esattamente?
<pdor> il maus
<pdor> per ora
<enzotib> e questo non credo c'entri con il fatto che non hai formattato
<pdor> ma pensi che sia un problema quello del nome del computer?
<enzotib> credo di no
<pdor> e ho reinstallato perche' c'erano altri problemi
<pdor> ho copiato una partizione con gparted e poi l'ho  cancellata ripristinata e sistemato con ripristino di grb
<enzotib> non ho capito
<pdor> ho fatto un casino:)
<meluste> pdor: fare un backup dei tuoi documenti tramite una live e poi istallare da capo non può essere una soluzione?
<pdor> e i programmi installati-?
<meluste> pdor: te li reistalli...
<pdor> altre soluzioni no?
<meluste> no beh, quella è la soluzione brutta ma efficace hehehe
<meluste> ho preso un NAS server che in pratica condivide HD usb sulla rete, come faccio a trovare gli HD collegati?
<meluste> ho l'IP del server e se lo apro mi dice che l'HD è online e ready ma non ho idea di che IP possa essere assegnato al HD
<massy> mmmm crea un sistema pulito, efficiente, poi usa remastersys per crearti una copia del tuo ubuntu
<enzotib> meluste, ma ogni HD ha un suo IP? con che protocollo sono accessibili NFS, CIFS, cosa?
<meluste> enzotib: sto cercando di capire come funziona... è un cosino economico...
<meluste> l'apparecchietto ha 4 porte USB e ovviamente si prende un IP per lui
<enzotib> meluste, nmap IP potrebbe darti qualche info
<meluste> su terminale?
<enzotib> meluste, sì, ma nmap va installato
<meluste> ti dico già che il router vede solo il "server" nas
<meluste> ok basta un sudo apt-get nmap enzotib ?
<meluste> *install
<enzotib> meluste, yes
<meluste> installing :D
<meluste> nmap IP è normale ci metta un po a mappare enzotib ?
<enzotib> sì
<meluste> eccellente...
<meluste> magari mi aiuta anche a capire come è strutturata la mia rete LOL
<enzotib> beh, dovrebbe dirti che ci sono porte aperte, da cui potresti dedurre i protocolli
<meluste> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1383688/
<enzotib> meluste, ehm, IP sarebbe l'indirizzo ip del server, devi sostituire il valore reale
<meluste> si, ehm... già lanciato .-.
<meluste> mi sono accorto dopo...
<meluste> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1383698/
<meluste> come si evince fa anche da printserver...
<enzotib> beh, c'è un 80 che è http, quindi puoi accedere con un browser, probabilmente ci sarà un'interfaccia amministrativa, ma potrebbe chiederti una password, un po' come fanno i router
<meluste> si, accedo all'interfaccia del "server" ma non mi lascia fare granchè... se aspetti due secondi ti dico cosa mi permette di fare
<enzotib> meluste, magari uno screenshot
<enzotib> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<meluste> enzotib http://imagebin.org/237057
<meluste> enzotib: http://imagebin.org/237058
<meluste> enzotib: http://imagebin.org/237059
<gigirock> da quando sono in 12.10 all'accensione mi chiede di sbloccare il portachiavi di sicurezza...dove si sistema sta cosa ?
<jester-> gigirock: faccia un reset
<gigirock> jester-, mi scusi signore che cosa dovrei resettare ?
<meluste> come vedi enzotib non mi da nemmeno un indirizzo IP per l'HD l'IP 192.168.1.7 è dato staticamente al "server" dal router
<jester-> gigirock: il portachiavi, vada nelle impostazioni di isso e faccia finta di cambiare la pass
<gigirock> signor jester- nella nuova versione del "password e chiavi" non trovo tale funzione
<jester-> gigirock: sto usando kakkade e non posso vedere
<jester-> merd trovi minga l'appunto
<gigirock> jester-, ecco l'ho trovato devi impostare visualizza per portafoglio....
<jester-> gigirock: guardi in pvt
<gigirock> jester-, segni come risolto grazie
<jester-> gigirock: si figuri
<enzotib> jester-, sei con kakkade?
<jester-> enzotib: oggià e da un ble p o
<jester-> bel po*
<enzotib> jester-, io sto usando kakkade a casa e xubu al lavoro
<jester-> enzotib: :D
<meluste> enzotib mi ha abbandonato ;-(
<enzotib> meluste, no, è che non so come altro aiutarti, non ho mai usato un NAS
<meluste> si, immaginavo che non mi avessi semplicemente abbandonato
<meluste> ma mi è venuta un idea :D
<meluste> per accedere con windows vuole un programmino che loro chiamano "driver" anche se non credo sia un vero e proprio driver...
<gigirock> meluste, che devi fare con nas ?
<meluste> gigirock: ho preso un "nas printserver" che in teoria condivide i dispositivi attaccati alle sue 4 porte USB sulla rete, in particolare mi serve un HD
<meluste> ho l'indirizzo IP del "server" ma non ho idea di come raggiungere l'HD
<gigirock> meluste, si mi ricordo ne parlavamo l'altro gg  ma avevi un altro nick
<meluste> no gigirock non ero io :D
<gigirock> vabbe' ma sto aggeggio come si chiama meluste
<meluste> comunque gigirock aprendo in browser l'IP del server ho le seguenti schermate:
<meluste> si chiama LogiLinkUA0079
<meluste> gigirock: http://imagebin.org/237057 http://imagebin.org/237058
<gigirock> aspe che guardo
<gigirock> meluste, come e' formattato il disco iomega ?
<meluste> mi sembra fat32
<gigirock> meluste, di solito quei cosi rendono una connessione samba , hai quei programmi tipo samba discovery ?
<meluste> no gigirock sono niubbissimo in questo :D
<gigirock> in win dovresti scrivere net use \\ipdeldevice e ti da i device possibili
<meluste> uh uh uh !!! su win sono riuscito a vederlo!!!!
<gigirock> meluste, e come lo vedevi ?
<meluste> su windows lo vedo!!!! ho usato il loro programmino... sembra che lo monti, difatti ora mi dice che il disco è occupato dal pc con win
<gigirock> meluste 6 in ubu 12.10 'normale' ?
<meluste> si gigirock
<meluste> gigirock: cosa intendi con "come lo vedi su win"?
<matteo__> sera a tutti
<gigirock> meluste se vai in "network" nel windows lo vedi ?
<gigirock> matteo__, ciao
<matteo__> raga dove scarico flash player per firefox?
<matteo__> gigirock: ciao :)
<meluste> gigirock: tieni conto che è un win7 starter su netbook e che non lo uso mai ma ora cerco network o rete
<meluste> gigirock: nell'esplora risorse il disco mi appare come un disco locale...
<enzotib> !flash | matteo__
<ubot-it> matteo__: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi
<enzotib> matteo__, ma non gnash, vai al paragrafo successivo
<gigirock> meluste, comunque non puoi usare il disco contemporaneamente a windows
<matteo__> enzotib: provo
<gigirock> quindi per ora spegni o stacca win da quel coso meluste
<meluste> si beh, speravo di poter trovare qualche info utile da win per accedere...
<meluste> è che a parte l'IP del "server" non ho altri indirizzi gigirock
<meluste> quindi anche volendo provare a montare il disco non saprei che percorso dare...
<meluste> in ogni caso gigirock ora stacco win
<gigirock> meluste, unico protocollo che ha quel coso e' bonjour....
<meluste> buono a sapersi gigirock ?
<meluste> (mi piace il nome quel coso)
<Guest61191> ciao, ho installato virtuabox su ubuntu 12.04, ho messo xp e tutto ok, ma come faccio ad installare un programma su xp visto che le usb non le vede, il copia incolla non funziona... qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<meluste> gigirock: sembra che tu ne sappia qualcosa e dato che non ci sto capendo molto magari mi puoi spiegare qual'è il mio problema e in questo modo posso cercare come risolverlo...
<meluste> da quel che ho capito bonjour è un protocollo Apple
<Guest61191> xp vede solo il cd, devo per forza masterizzare il programma che voglio installare?
<meluste> beh ragazzi, è da undici ore che smanetto, mi sa che devo staccare... hai ancora qualcosa da dirmi gigirock?
<meluste> in ogni caso grazie mille a tutti!!!
<gigirock> meluste, in ubu cerca avahi che e' bonjour......
<meluste> gigirock: ci sono, puoi essere un po piu "verbose"?
<gigirock> !info avahi
<ubot-it> Package avahi does not exist in quantal
<gigirock> lol
<gigirock> aspe
<matteo__> enzotib: grazie tt ok
<Guest21750> buona sera
<meluste> io vado, domani mattina torno all'attacco!
<meluste> buona notte a tutti e grazie a gigirock per l'attenzione!
<meluste> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<pdor> ciao ho appena reinstallato ma non va ne' il maus ne' il wireless
<leosacc> ciao
<MoL0ToV> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-25
<attackment> jester
<attackment> ho risolto
<leosacc> notte a tutti
<MoL0ToV> attackment, per il gioco dici?
<attackment> si MoL0ToV
<attackment> andava creata una cartella specifica, nulla di piu
<altair> ciao a tutti. sto utilizzando fileOptimizer in versione portable grazie a wine un software eccezionale e sta girando sulla mia xubuntu. da pochi minuti non accetta più il drag and drop. cosa può essere accaduto? ho già riavviato. niente da fare. consigli?
<matteo__> buona domeica a tutti
<matteo__> raga qualcuno usa kubuntu?
<Blacklist> anche a te matteo__
<matteo__> Blacklist: conosci kubuntu?
<Blacklist> un pò
<Blacklist> che problema hai matteo__
<matteo__> ascolta quando installi kubuntu se hai presente compare la cartella desktop sulla scrivania aperta
<matteo__> non so se mi spiego
<matteo__> siccome l'ho chiusa erroneamente volevo ripristinarla ma non riesco a capire come
<Blacklist> ok
<matteo__> spero di essermi spiegato
<Blacklist> allora guarda nella barra gadgets ed aggiungila di la
<matteo__> Blacklist: ??
<matteo__> Blacklist: ma nella barra dei gadgets c'è solo la voce icone del desktop.. non mi ricompare la cartella come dico io
<Blacklist> asp.
<matteo__> Blacklist: ok
<Blacklist> matteo__,  vai sulla icona nuova attivita
<matteo__> crea attività vuoi dire
<matteo__> grazie a tutti ho risolto
<papone> quando il pc va in standby chiude tutte le applicazioni aperte (amule, chromium, mplayer). Prima dell'aggiornamento non era così, come posso fare?
<massy> ciao
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti
<meluste> buongiorno ragazzi qualcuno ha un minimo di esperienza con NAS e protocolli di condivisione in rete?
<vincenzo> e normale che gparted ci messa così tanto a rilevare dispositivi??
<vincenzo> continua a fare così
<vincenzo> ce qualcuno
<vincenzo> help
<meluste> vincenzo: saranno tutti a mettere  qualcosa nello stomaco :D
<vincenzo> :9
<vincenzo> :)
<vincenzo> come posso risolvere??
<meluste> non ho ben capito il tuo problema ma non sono bravo con dischi e partizioni... avrei bisogno pure io di aiuto con un NAS
<vincenzo> io dovrei formattare l'hard disk della ps3
<vincenzo> il problema e che gparted
<vincenzo> contunua a dire ricerca dispositivi
<vincenzo> senza partire
<meluste> e un altro programma per la gestione dei dischi?
<vincenzo> prova a guardare
<vincenzo> nel
<vincenzo> center
<massy> cmq è strano perche gparted localizza subito tutto
<massy> io gpaerted lo utilizzo per cambiare il file system dell'hdd
<meluste> mi dite che driver usare per la mia nvidia go 7400 per favore? ho reistallato e adesso è una lumaca!
<massy> non so, hai provato su nvidia??
<massy> di solito linux usa la openGL
<massy> che so meglio
<meluste> no, ho appena acceso il pc dopo la reistallazione
<massy> cosa hai messo?
<meluste> 12.10
<massy> ok
<massy> hai provato ad andare in sistema, driver aggiuntivi, e fare una scansione?
<meluste> si massy e mi da 5 opzioni di cui 3 proprietarie e 1 proprietaria experimental...
<meluste> ma... devo riavviare per rendere effettive le modifiche?
<massy> e non ce vicino alle scritte una parola in parentesi detta (raccomandato)
<massy> io disolito schiaccio quella ed è a posto
<meluste> ricordo che nella 12.4 il (raccomandato) era quello da non usare e avevo solo due opzioni tra cui scegliere...
<massy> si
<massy> io uso la 12.04 ubuntu
<massy> e quando installo stampante, mi da due driver anchessi proprietari, e clicco sempre su quello raccomandato
<meluste> se no, come posso togliere gli effetti grafici?
<massy> bella domanda
<massy> secondo me, devi fare così
<massy> vai sul bullone a destra in alto, vai su termina sessione, poi al riavvio, prima di rentrare accanto al tuo nome ce il loghetto di gnome, clicca e ti da unity e unity2D usa il 2D
<massy> sarebbero le vesti grafiche
<massy> mo stai usando sicuramente il 3D
<meluste> massy: sono quasi sicuro che su 12.10 abbiano eliminato la distinzione 2D - 3D per una soluzione unica...
<meluste> ma cmq provo a guardare...
<massy> tu prova al max ti faccio installare la gnome shell e ritorni alle precedenti versioni di ubuntu, la 8 o 9
<massy> ma solo di veste grafica
<meluste> si beh, quello penso che lo faccio nell'altro... anzi, tolgo tutto e faccio lanciare XBMC standalone all0avvio... resti qui un po di tempo massy ?
<meluste> massy: non so come ma adesso funziona benone
<massy> ehehehe
<massy> son contento
<meluste> comunque confermo che non lascia scegliere tra 2D e 3D
<meluste> ho fatto un piccolo pasticcio, ho riavviato e ora è di nuovo scattante :D
<massy> okay io questo non te lo so dire, perche nel mio computer la 12.10 non si riesce a installare, o meglio si installa ma non riesce a partire, si blocca all'avvio, devo installare la 12.04
<massy> bene gli serviva solo un riavvio
<massy> ora sto provando xbuntu, sulla macchina virtuale, così non sporco il mio pc
<massy> vado a pranzo
<meluste> certe volte il pc mi tira in giro...
<meluste> comunque, come faccio a connettermi ssh ad un atro ubuntu nella mia rete?
<meluste> mi rifiuta la connessione :(
<enzotib> sull'altro pc è installato e funzionante ssh server, immagino
<meluste> enzotib, non è di default su ubuntu?
<enzotib> meluste: il client sì, il server ovviamente no
<meluste> ah, ecco cosa mi sono perso... oooops!
<enzotib> !info openssh-server
<ubot-it> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.0p1-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 336 kB, installed size 824 kB (Only available for any all)
<D4V|DE> ciao a tutti
<D4V|DE> ho un problema con il grub.. non mi carica l'ultimo kernel uscito come faccio a reinstallarlo? o riconfigurarlo?
<meluste> enzotib, una volta istallato opensshserver dovrò lanciare qualcosa o parte dasolo?
<enzotib> meluste: di default parte da solo
<enzotib> meluste: sennò: sudo service ssh start
<enzotib> o stop o status
<enzotib> ciao, vado, a poi
<meluste> grazie ciao enzotib
<D4V|DE> ho un problema con il grub.. non mi carica l'ultimo kernel uscito come faccio a reinstallarlo? o riconfigurarlo?
<meluste> massy, come rimuovo unity per mettere qualcosa di molto molto molto più leggero?
<attackment> giorno
<meluste> io ho fatto un bel sudo apt-get remove unity-* speriamo non esploda nulla XD
<attackment> lol
<attackment> che hai messo al posto di unity
<meluste> nulla difatti sta esplodendo tutto lol... subito a reistallare ubuntu-desktop XD
<meluste> attackment, voglio usare XBMC su un eee701 quindi un desktop non mi serve...
<meluste> almeno in teoria!
<attackment> xbmc non so cosa sia, mo mi documento al riguardo
<meluste> intanto nessuno sa nulla sui NAS e protocolli di rete?
<attackment> dipende cosa ti serve, ci ho lavorato sui nas
<meluste> attackment, ho questo coso che si spaccia per un "Server nas printserver"
<attackment> :|
<meluste> in pratica ha 4 USB e condivide le periferiche attaccate sulla rete e fa da printserver
<attackment> ok fin qua ci siamo
<attackment> marca e modello?
<meluste> lasciamo perdere... Logilink UA0097
<massy> meluste: vai su ubuntu software center, e digita gnome, troverai fra le varie proposte GNOME SHELL pesa veramente poco e cambia la veste grafica di ubuntu togliendo quella fastidiosa unity
<meluste> grazie massy lo farò ;)
<massy> anzi no, aggingendo la gnome 2 quella vecchia
<massy> che deciderai tu all'avvio quale provare
<D4V|DE> ho un problema con il grub.. non mi carica l'ultimo kernel uscito come faccio a reinstallarlo? o riconfigurarlo?
<meluste> hehehe massy ho l'accesso automatico :D
<attackment> meluste:  quale è il problema di quel coso
<meluste> cmq attackment dicevo che ho l'IP del server ma non quello che in teoria assegna al HD che ho collegato
<massy> meluste: se fai termina sessione ritrovi il tuo profilo all'avvio
<massy> e decidi quale gnome usare
<meluste> quindi non so come diavolo montare il mio disco che ora dovrei avere in rete
<massy> lo faccio anche io
<attackment> meluste: due sono le possibilita, il server è configurabile da remoto tramite indirizzo tipo 192.168.0.2
<attackment> oppure non ha alcune interfaccia di comunicazione?
<meluste> all'indirizzo del server non mi lascia fare granchè...
<meluste> mi dice che ha attaccato un disco, che è pronto e che è libero
<meluste> su win ti danno un programmino che va a montarti il disco e te lo monta come disco locale
<attackment> ok benissimo, ma ha una pagina a cui puoi entrare?
<meluste> si attackment
<attackment> ok, non ti dice l'ip che assegna al disco?
<meluste> gli ho anche assegnato un IP statico per comodità
<meluste> no attackment non me lo dice l'IP del disco
<attackment> ok
<attackment> meluste:  non è un problema, poniamo il caso che il server sia su ip 192.168.0.9
<massy> ragazzi apro una piccola parentesi, sto provando xubuntu, con Xfce bellina la veste grafica
<meluste> si attackment ti seguo
<attackment> le porte usb sul fianco hanno un numero? tipo 1 2 3 4?
<meluste> si :)
<attackment> immaginavo
<attackment> vecchio stile logitec
<meluste> ommioddio!!!!
<attackment> quindi, il meccanismo è questo, dato per buono l'ip in questione prova a montare il disco sullo stesso ip che ha il server
<attackment> sei sicuro del modello si ?
<attackment> che devo cercare una cosa
<meluste> UA0079 il modello...
<meluste> attackment, come monto il disco?
<attackment> come se fosse un disco di rete qualsiasi, una stampante o altro
<meluste> dammi il comandino perfavore, è la prima volta per me :)
<attackment> ahhhhhhhhhhh ok
<attackment> aspetta
<attackment> su xp te lo direi in mezzo secondo, ma sono anche io nuovo di linux
<massy> ehehehe bisogna aspettare i guru ehehehe oggi è anche domenica
<massy> io sono uno squaqquero detto anche novizio
<massy> è circa 1 mese che non uso piu windows, oramai me so disintossicato ahuauhauhauha
<attackment> siamo in 2
<attackment> un poco di pazienza che sto cercando
<meluste> massy, pensa che io saranno 5 o 6 anni!!!!
<massy> okay
<massy> capito
<meluste> solo che non ci ho smanettato da un bel po e sono come dire... rimasto indietro!!!!
<attackment> http://www.valent-blog.eu/2010/03/16/montare-filesystem-nas/
<attackment> penso faccia al caso tuo
<massy> sto solo cercando un linux facile x me, senza tanti problemi, facile da amministrare e con un vestitino carino, sto provando xubuntu
<massy> in virtualbox
<attackment> devi solo capire quale cartella usa il nas
<attackment> e se chiede una username e pass
<meluste> hehehe una parola attackment anche perchè... usa upnp smb o bonjour???
<attackment> dai per buono smb con logitec
<nicotano> salve
<massy> ciao nicotano
<meluste> attackment, in teoria supporta tutti e tre, cmq che path dici di provare?
<meluste> 192.168.1.7/1/
<nicotano> ciao massy
<meluste> 192.168.1.7/Device1/
<attackment> uno dei due si
<massy> okay raga, mi preparo metto la tuta e vado a fare una camminata di mezzora, mi serve per le mie disperate condizioni fisiche
<massy> ci vediamo fra poco okay??
<attackment> ok
<meluste> nessuno che sappia darmi una mano con mount???
<meluste> ci litigo sempre!!!!
<nicotano> meluste, cosa devi montare
<meluste> dovrei provare a montare un NAS di cui non so per certo l'IP assegnato
<nicotano> troppo difficile per me
<meluste> nuuuuu
<meluste> attackment, ma se io cerco in un browser 192.168.1.7/device%201 o indirizzi simili, dovrei riuscire a capire qual'è la path da usare?
<meluste> ragazzi... perchè se dico mount -t smbfs mi dice che non conosce smbfs????
<meluste> !help mount
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'help mount'
<meluste> se nemmeno ubot-it mi salva, allora non ho speranze!!!
<meluste> che nervi...
<attackment> si meluste
<attackment> scusa ma stavo mangiando :D
<attackment> 10 minuti e arrivo
<kaurubuntu> salve a tutti
<kaurubuntu> come si risolve definitivamente il problema noto dell'allineamento delle icone sulla scrivania in ubuntu?
<attackment> aspe
<kaurubuntu> noto che non  c'è nessuno in chat o mi sbaglio?
<attackment> gh gia
<attackment> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=342081
<kaurubuntu> l'ho visto questo topic ma nun risolvo
<attackment> devi aspettare qualcun altro, mi spiace
<kaurubuntu> ok
<kaurubuntu> grazie comunque
<meluste> attackment, stavamo dicendo io e te...
<attackment> si
<attackment> lo hai trovato quel disco
<meluste> no!
<attackment> c'è una directory su quel disco?
<meluste> cioè all'indirizzo (nel browser) http://192.168.1.7/Device%201 mi apre una pagina xml senza foglio di stile
<meluste> può essere quello l'indirizzo da puntare?
<meluste> attackment, dato che non sono un drago a montare dischi e non conosco l'indirizzo corretto dobbiamo risolvere un problema per volta
<attackment> mmm gia
<meluste> mi sembra che tu mi possa aiutare col trovare l'indirizzo...
<attackment> si prova quell'indirizzo per montale il disco
<attackment> montare
<meluste> ma dici che è "giusto" che il browser mi trovi una pagina xml ?
<attackment> mica tanto ma potrebbe
<meluste> se no?
<attackment> altrimenti devi cercare un po sul manuale come chiama la condivisione che crea
<attackment> sistema del cazzo di logitec
<attackment> ossia se avessi 4 dischi funzionerebbe cosi
<attackment> \\server\disco(cartella)1, \\server disco(cartella)2
<meluste> per esempio per montare il disco cosa metto al posto di disco e (cartella) dato che voglio montare l'intero disco e non una sola cartella?
<attackment> devi vedere sul manuale
<meluste> ah, perchè tu credi che ci sia un manuale degno di tale nome???
<attackment> :|
<attackment> no è
<attackment> temo che non sia manco possibile collegare un disco
<meluste> no, altrimenti l'avrei già letto il manuale... cosa significa che non è possibile collegare un disco? quello è il suo lavoro...
<attackment> http://www.logilink.eu/showproduct/UA0079.htm?seticlanguage=en
<attackment> è questo?
<meluste> si attackment proprio lui
<attackment> vedi un po le faq, noterai che parla sempre e solo di cam e print server
<meluste> si, ho notato, ma loro dicono che condivide anche i dischi...
<attackment> vedi un se c'è qualche cd
<meluste> "Supports USB Printer and USB Storage device"
<attackment> mmm ok
<meluste> si, c'è un cd che appundo con win funziona
<meluste> ti "monta" il disco come disco locale
<attackment> mmm ok allora xp fa qualcosa che non non sappiamo
<attackment> vediamo
<attackment> devi capire sotto xp come funziona e che opzioni richiama il driver
<meluste> e come faccio a capirlo (win7 starter)
<attackment> eh da qua è impossibile esserti di aiuto
<attackment> devi vedere le proprieta oppure dal programmino che carica su seven quale percorso usa
 * attackment preferisce nas linux embedded
<meluste> mamma mia che macello... :(
<attackment> gia
<meluste> ma istallando il programmino con wine... :P
<attackment> prova
<jester-> meluste: che roba è
<jester-> non ho seguito
<gio_profili> asd
<gio_profili> 'sera
<gio_profili> c'è qualcuno? avrei bisogno d'aiuto...
<mapreri> !qualcuno  | gio_profili
<ubot-it> gio_profili: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<attackment> prova a chiedere
<gio_profili> Error: no "print" mailcap rules found for type "image/jpeg"
<gio_profili> questo...
<mapreri> dove?
<gio_profili> come lo risolvo?
<gio_profili> in rete non sono riuscito a trovare questi mailcap, che da quel che ho capito sono una specie di driver specifici per stampare un determinato tipo di file....
<gio_profili> tralaltro non mi funziona nemmeno il comando lpr
<gio_profili> (nonostante lo abbia installato più volte)
<mapreri> gio_profili: ma da dove? cosa cerchi di stampare e da cosa?
<gio_profili> cerco di stampare un file .jpg da una stampante già collegata ed installato, tutto in locale
<gio_profili> non riesco nemmeno a mettere il file in coda tra quelli da stampare..
<mapreri> gio_profili: che stampante?
<gio_profili> hp deskjet 710C
<mapreri> gio_profili: hai installato hplip?
<gio_profili> no.. cosa è?
<gio_profili> driver hp?
<mapreri> è un pacco di driver hp che porta anche un interfaccia per la loro gestione. installa quel pacchetto, quindi rimuovi la stampante e reinstalla
<mapreri> gio_profili: ↑
<gio_profili> proverò, grazie dell'aiuto....
<mapreri> ma prova anche adesso...
<gio_profili> non voglio scoraggiarmi con linux...
<mapreri> :)
<gio_profili> si si lo faccio subito...
<jester-> gio_profili: http://linuxappfinder.com/package/metamail
<gio_profili> ah... grazie! :-D
<jester-> ma è roba molto vecchia
<jester-> hardy
<jester-> provlo
<jester-> provalo*
<gio_profili> ditemi una cosa.... voi che suppongo usiate linux da tempo, che vantaggi avete avuto rispetto a windows?
<gio_profili> si sto scaricando tutto..
<mapreri> jester-: mime-support è installato di default... mentre shar è assolutamente inutilizzato e inutile
<mapreri> gio_profili: whylinuxisbetter.org
<mapreri> umh.. http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/index_it.php?lang=it
<jester-> mapreri: non so , ho solo chiesto a gogol
<jester-> e dopo hardy non c'è piu stato nei repo
<mapreri> cosa non è più nei repo? entrambi i pacchetti elencati apt me li trova (quantal)
<K0J1R0> ciao a tutti , ho appena installato Kubuntu 12.10 e ho notato che non mi fa cambiare il tema del login screen perchè in questa versione c'è una gestore chiamato lightDM esiste un modo per cambiare tema ?
<gio_profili> installato hplip, ora provo print <NOME FILE> ?
<mapreri> gio_profili: rimuovi e reinstalla la stampante
<gio_profili> e no :-(
<gio_profili> ah ok.
<attackment> ma farglielo fare da cups? come ho fatto io
<gio_profili> ho scaricato cups.... un martirio...
<mapreri> attackment: ??
<mapreri> che si vada su localhost:663 o si utilizzi system-config-printer è la stessa identica cosa
<gio_profili> ora è installata con altro nome, hai fatta una ricerca driver, sembra installata meglio che prima
<jester-> K0J1R0: hai installato kubuntu-desktop avendo gia gnome?
<mapreri> gio_profili: scaricato cups? è preinstallato?
<gio_profili> installato... sì...
<mapreri> s/?$/!/
<mapreri> voglio dire. è preinstallato. non c'è da scaricare/installare nulla
<gio_profili> ah...
<gio_profili> cmq ho reinstallato la stampante, stavolta mi ha fatto una ricerca driver e sembra installata meglio, voglio dire... se non altro è chiamata col nome completo....
<mapreri> gio_profili: bene. prova a stampare
<gio_profili> ma mi da cmq quell'errore..... non è possibile trovate sti bendetti mailcap?
<gio_profili> non melo fa...
<gio_profili> Error: no "print" mailcap rules found for type "image/jpeg"
<K0J1R0> no , ho installato kubuntu pulita
<jester-> K0J1R0: allora non puoi avere lightdm ma dovresti avere kdm
<mapreri> da dove stampi? provato a stampare da un'interfaccia grafica?
<jester-> mapreri: mi pare serva riga di comando
<mapreri> o, meglio ancora, dal tasto "stampa pagina di prova"?
<mapreri> jester-: serve che?
<gio_profili> ora provo con la pagina di prova..
<jester-> per il mailsticasss
<gio_profili> una volta messa in coda, come la stampo?
<gio_profili> azz.... mi va via.... la metto in coda ma mi va via da sola
<K0J1R0> jester-: è il programma per gestire il login screen
<jester-> K0J1R0: spiegati meglio
<attackment> all'epoca quando misi la stampante via stampanti non andava, via cups si..
<jester-> K0J1R0: intendi la schermata dove si mette user e pass ?
<mapreri> attackment: se vuoi provare.... da me è sempre stata la stessa cosa.. spiega come farlo a gio_profili
<K0J1R0> impostazioni di sistema -> login screen light DM si intendo quella nelle vecchie versioni c'era il tasto per ricercare nuovi temi ed installarli , adesso non c'è  piu
<gio_profili> ma cups è un'applicazione?
<mapreri> gio_profili: postami  `tail -n 100 /var/log/cups/error.log`
<mapreri> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mapreri> gio_profili: cups è il servizio di sistema che gestisce le stampanti usato in nug/linux e mac os x
<mapreri> e le stampe, anche
<gio_profili> ho postato quella cosa...
<gio_profili> mi è andato a capo col segno ">"
<mapreri> senza virgolette, gio_profili
<gio_profili> si... senza...
<gio_profili> gli do print?
<mapreri> ops.. non è punto
<gio_profili> ?!
<mapreri> gio_profili: non devi stamparlo ma metterlo su paste.ubuntu.com. è un log
<jester-> K0J1R0: è legato al tema e c'è scarica nuovo tema
<mapreri> tail -n 100 /var/log/cups/error_log
<jester-> K0J1R0: etichetta tema
<jester-> K0J1R0: da scarica nuoo tema ce ne sono una vagonata online
 * mapreri si allontana un attimo
<K0J1R0> jester- scusa non ho capito bene, che voce devo cercare nel menu impostazioni di sistema?
<jester-> ko
<jester-> <K0J1R0> impostazioni di sistema -> login screen c'è in alto etichetta trema
<jester-> K0J1R0: dpkg -l | grep kdm che risponde
<K0J1R0> jester- , non mi risponde nulla
<jester-> K0J1R0: strano che non ti abbia installato kdm, sudo apt-get install kdm
<K0J1R0> jester- sta installando , però strano ho fatto un installazione pulita dalla iso presa dal sito ufficiale
<jester-> K0J1R0: impossibile che kde installi lightdm che è roba gnome ma sono i misteri di linux
<K0J1R0> jester- penso di aver capito, la 12.10 ti installa autoaticamente lightdm come gestore
<jester-> no installa kdm se kubuntu
<jester-> a meno che hai scelto diversamente installando
<K0J1R0> jester- cvd , schermata blu con scritto se voglio usare kdm o light dm
<jester-> K0J1R0: quando chiede meti kdm a defaault
<jester-> kdm naturalmente
<K0J1R0> jester- il problema che prima non mi ha chiesto nulla
<jester-> K0J1R0: lo hai messo a default?
<K0J1R0> jester- si sta finendo la configurazione
<K0J1R0> jester- per rimuovere dmlight?
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge lightdm
<gio_profili> mapreri c6?
<attackment> gio_profili:  ascoltami
<gio_profili> dimmi
<attackment> vai su firefox o quello che usi e scrivi
<K0J1R0> jester- ti ringrazio per l'aiuto adesso tiavvio e vedo se funziona
<attackment> gio_profili:  un secondo solo
 * mapreri è tornato
<gio_profili> vai tranquillo ;-)
<gio_profili> cmq se mi dici di copiare questo tail -n 100 /var/log/cups/error_log su paste.ubuntu.com l'ho fatto
<mapreri> attackment: 61
<attackment> si
<mapreri> gio_profili: metti qui il link
<mapreri> attackment: 631*
<gio_profili> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1385521/
<attackment> non ricordavo il link :D
<mapreri> attackment: :) appunto! localhost:631
<attackment> si si azie :d
<mapreri> gio_profili: ma l'output di quel comando, non il comando :o
<gio_profili> scusate...
<gio_profili> E [25/Nov/2012:16:49:15 +0100] [Job 4] File '/System/Library/ColorSync/Profiles/sRGB Profile.icc' not found E [25/Nov/2012:16:50:02 +0100] [Job 5] File '/System/Library/ColorSync/Profiles/sRGB Profile.icc' not found E [25/Nov/2012:16:50:30 +0100] [Job 6] File '/System/Library/ColorSync/Profiles/sRGB Profile.icc' not found
<mapreri> oki
<gio_profili> scarico sRGB Profile?
<mapreri> scarichi che?? aspetta :)
<gio_profili> ok
<mapreri> niente....
<gio_profili> cioè?
<mapreri> gio_profili: prova a fare quello che diceva attackment (anche se non vedo perchè dovrebbe funzionare...)
<mapreri> vai a localhost:631 su un browser
<mapreri> sezione administration
<mapreri> "add printer" alla richiesta di utente e password inserisci le tue credenziali
<mapreri> seleziona la tua stampante (all'inizio, e non è ne "HP Printer" ne "HP Fax""
<mapreri> dagli continue e qundi segui le instruzioni fino alla fine
<gio_profili> fatto
<mapreri> ma dubito che funzioni così, se è per questo....
 * mapreri ora va via... bye
<attackment> bah andava usato hplip e poi hp-setup da terminale
<gio_profili> insomma 'sti mailcap son più preziosi di una copia di win autentica...
<attackment> gio
<attackment> fa na cosa
<gio_profili> dimmi
<gio_profili> dimi dimmi
<attackment> semplice semplice
<attackment> da terminale
<gio_profili> metto win7
<gio_profili> si...
<attackment> ma noooo
<attackment> che win7 lassalo sta quel coso
<gio_profili> e non vorrei nemmeno io..
<attackment> scrivi
<gio_profili> odio uscire sconfitto da sfide di questo genere...
<attackment> hp-setup
<attackment> ti si apre una finestra
<gio_profili> no asp
<gio_profili> mi dice di installa hplip... cosa cho ho fatto prima..
<attackment> come lo hai installato
<attackment> ?
<gio_profili> da terminale....
<attackment> comando?
<gio_profili> sudo apt-get install hplip
<attackment> ok
<attackment> ridallo di nuovo
<gio_profili> mi dice che ho la directory occupata da un processo, ma se riavvio mi funziona...
<gio_profili> mi aspetti tre secondi?
<attackment> si
<gio_profili> torno al volo ;-)
<gio_profili> fatto
<gio_profili> sto installando hplip
<gio_profili> finito, installato
<attackment> bene
<attackment> dai hp-setup
<gio_profili> idem...
<gio_profili> stessa cosa con lpr... più lo installo e più mi dice che non è installato
<attackment> c'è qualcosa che non quadra
<attackment> stai usando ubuntu?
<gio_profili> penso anche io...
<gio_profili> Lubuntu
<attackment> mmm ok
<attackment> aspe
<gio_profili> vai..
<attackment> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<attackment> installalo cosi
<gio_profili> grazie
<gio_profili> fatto
<gio_profili> hp-setup?
<gio_profili> e sempre quello mi da...
<attackment> come diavolo è possibile che non vada
<gio_profili> boh...
<attackment> ma che lubuntu è?
<gio_profili> 10. qualcosa..
<gio_profili> ma come fate a sopravvivere così? e se devi installare un programmone tipo AutoCAD e magari crackarlo chiami la NASA?
<cristian_c> gio_profili, 'crackarlo' ?
<gio_profili> ditemi che col tempo diventa più facile...
<gio_profili> si...
<cristian_c> a che scopo?
<gio_profili> per farlo girare..
<cristian_c> lol
<attackment> gio_profili:  onestamente per far passare la mia stampante ci ho messo un secondo. gio_profili  con il tempo e la pazienza tutto va meglio
<gio_profili> speriamo...
<attackment> gio_profili:  metti il file run sulla cartella home
<cristian_c> gio_profili, ma non ti va bene un cad nativo?
<gio_profili> nativo cioè?
<cristian_c> Tutti 'professionisti' del cad? XD
<gio_profili> dov'è il fiel run? intendi il pacchetto hplip?
<cristian_c> far girare autocad su wine non mi sembra una grandissima idea
<attackment> si
<gio_profili> errore, permesso negato
<gio_profili> lo faccio da terminale co sudo?
<gio_profili> sudo cp?
<attackment> :S
<attackment> come sarebbe? non puoi fare taglia e incolla?
<gio_profili> e si ma poi mi da errore: permesso negato..
<attackment> :||||||||||||
<attackment> nella tua home ti da errore?
<gio_profili> e si...
<attackment> ma da quant'è che usi ubuntu scusa?
<gio_profili> 3 gg
<gio_profili> :-)
<gio_profili> l'ho copiato in /home tramite terminale..
<gio_profili> ora è lì
<attackment> avvialo sempre da root
<gio_profili> il terminale intendi?
<attackment> no il programma, sudo Hplip
<gio_profili> sudo: hplip: command not found
<attackment> scrivi hp e poi premi tab
<gio_profili> non fa niente....
<attackment> come cavolo si chiama il file che hai scaricato
<gio_profili> hplip-3.12.10a.run
<attackment> bene scrivi sudo hplip ecc per esteso
<gio_profili> sudo: hplip-3.12.10a.run: command not found
<attackment> dagli doppio click col mouse
<gio_profili> melo apre come testo
<attackment> allora
<attackment> sh hplib ecc
<fede> ciao
<gio_profili> ooo finalmente
<gio_profili> qualcosa ha fatto
<attackment> alla buon ora quel pc mi ascolta
<attackment> bene
<attackment> scrivi hp-setup
<fede> di cosa state parlando ? mi sono perso qualcosa
<gio_profili> stessa manfrina di prima
<gio_profili> però
<gio_profili> c'è un però, però...
<gio_profili> quando gli do print <NOME FILE> non mi da come prima comando errato, ma mi dice che non trova il file..
<gio_profili> è sbagliato il comando?
<gio_profili> devo farlo dalla cartella dove si trova il file?
<attackment> provaci si
<gio_profili> e no... idem...
<gio_profili> sicuro che basta print <NOME FILE>
<gio_profili> ?
<gio_profili> non lo si deve mettere in lista con cat?
<attackment> onestamente mai stampato da riga di comando
<gio_profili> e come stampi?
<gio_profili> il visualizzatore immagini non ha la funzione stampa..
<attackment> lpr nome
<gio_profili> lpr non mi funziona...
<gio_profili> Il programma "lpr" può essere trovato nei seguenti pacchetti:  * cups-bsd  * gnuspool  * lpr  * lprng Provare: sudo apt-get install <PACCHETTO SELEZIONATO>
<gio_profili> non mi dire di installarlo perchè non faccio altro da ora di pranzo :-)
<attackment> leggi il mio privato va
<attackment> che è meglio
<gio_profili> ora leggi tu il mio :-)
<attackment> ASPE TORNO FRA POCO+
<attackment> SCUSAMI
<gio_profili> attackment?
<attackment> scusa ma ho avuto mezzo infarto
<gio_profili> ?!
<attackment> lascia sta
<gio_profili> spero sia passato..
<attackment> si si
<attackment> :D
<attackment> andiamo in pvt
<gio_profili> meglio così ;-)
<gio_profili> ok
<cristian_c> :O
<massy> salve
<kaurubuntu_> salve
<kaurubuntu_> avrei due questioni da porvi
<kaurubuntu_> come si risolve definitivamente il problema noto dell'allineamento delle icone sulla scrivania in ubuntu?
<kaurubuntu_> il mio è ubuntu 12.04 x64
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu_, perché 'definitivamente' ?
<cristian_c> :D
<kaurubuntu_> perchè ho visto alcuni suggerimenti ma senbra che non portino a risultati definitivi
<kaurubuntu_> nel web ovviamente
<kaurubuntu_> cristian_c,  vorrei poter definire la griglia della scrivania
<kaurubuntu_> cristian_c,  o fare in modo che le icone si comportino come windows
<kaurubuntu_> cristian_c,  ho installato la 12.04 e notavo con stupore che questo problema esiste ancora malgrado si agisca su mantieni allineate
<kaurubuntu_> cristian_c,  vabo se non puoi aiutarmi su questo posso chiederti se conosci qualche software ad interfaccia grafica per la video sorveglianza ad esclusione del macchinoso zoneminder
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu_, io mi ricordo che su xfce potevo allineare le icone in modo automatico
<cristian_c> sul desktop
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu_, qualche software del genere esiste
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu_, ad esempio motion
<kaurubuntu_> cristian_c,  ne ho sentito parlare nel web , ma dici che fa al caso mio ad es per dvr con dyndns da remoto
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu_, controlla sul sito ufficiale :)
<kaurubuntu_> cristian_c,  ok grazie
<kaurubuntu_> cristian_c,  mmm ho visto che bisogna fare un pò di casini da terminale ed editing per questo software
<kaurubuntu_> cristian_c,  se ne conosci qualcuno più semplice fammelo sapere
<cristian_c> la videosorveglianza temo necessiti conoscenza dell'argomento :)
<kaurubuntu_> cristian_c,  bhe io su windows o android mi basta aver configurato dvr,modem, e dyndns con porta e riesco ad accedervi
<kaurubuntu_> cristian_c,  ad ogni modo ti ringrazio nuovamente per la tua gentile disponibità
<kaurubuntu_> cristian_c,  ciao e buona serata
<cristian_c> kaurubuntu_, guarda anche Xeoma
<polaroid3304> hi
<polaroid3304> hi
<polaroid3304> i would know as install polaroid cam a500 id 0546:3304 please
<dod> polaroid3304 you are on the italian ubuntu irc channel
<polaroid3304> Salve vorrei sapere  come installare la cam polaroid a500 id 0546:3304
<polaroid3304> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi grazie
<dod> polaroid3304 appena qualcuno in grado di aiutarti legge ti aiuta.
<polaroid3304> grazie dod
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> polaroid3304, l'hai semplicemente collegata? :D
<polaroid3304> no la colle
<cristian_c> lol
<polaroid3304> collego con il cavo usb
<cristian_c> già
<polaroid3304> scusa nn avevo capito la domanda si l'ho semplicemente collegata
<cristian_c> polaroid3304, usala
<polaroid3304> scusa cristian_c in che senso usala, io la collego e il pc nn me la riconosce ma se faccio lsusb mi riconosce la cam
<ingamedeo> polaroid3304, Il fatto che lsusb la riconosca vuol dire che è stata riconosciuta correttamente dal sistema
<polaroid3304> si ma uvc non riesco ad utilizzarla
<polaroid3304> e neanche con cheese
<ingamedeo> polaroid3304, Non sono necessari driver aggiuntivi
<polaroid3304> e come faccio a usarla conosci qualche programma, perchè questa cam nn è nella lista delle cam preistallate
<ingamedeo> polaroid3304, Pastebin comando: dmesg
<ugone> polaroid3304, puoi anche provare vlc
<ingamedeo> polaroid3304, Dai: dmesg e posta il risultato
<polaroid3304> come si posta?
<ingamedeo> polaroid3304, !pastebin
<ingamedeo> polaroid3304, Usa Pastebin...
<polaroid3304> fatto
<ingamedeo> polaroid3304, Se mi dai il link....
<polaroid3304> scusa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1386141/
<claudio_> Buonasera a tutti
<ingamedeo> polaroid3304, Come pensavo.... la Camera viene letta come USB Mass Storage
<polaroid3304> e come faccio a farla leggere anche come cam?
<ingamedeo> non c'è una qualche modalità per usarla come webcam sulla camera??
<polaroid3304> no
<ingamedeo> polaroid3304, Su windows/ altri SO riesci a eseguire l'operazione che stai tentando di fare su Ubuntu?
<polaroid3304> no
<polaroid3304> non mi ci sono applicato preferisco usare ubuntu
<ingamedeo> polaroid3304, Mi spiace deluderti, ma penso proprio NON sia posisbile utilizzarla come cam, ma solo per trasferire foto/video
<polaroid3304> ti prego ingamedeo fammi qst miracolo e fammela usare come webcam
<ingamedeo> polaroid3304, Ti ringrazio per la fiducia che hai in me, ma questa limitazione è a livello hardware non c'è modo di aggirarla
<polaroid3304> e nn c'è un modo per aggiornare l'hardware?
<ingamedeo> polaroid3304, L'Hardware non è aggiornabile
<polaroid3304> vabbè ti ringrazio per la disponibilità
<ingamedeo> polaroid3304, Di nulla figurati, ma il problema non dipende da Ubuntu
<cristian_c> polaroid3304, hai aperto il file manager?
<polaroid3304> cos'è il file manager?
<ingamedeo> cristian_c, Sta provando ad utilizzarla come Webcam non per trasferire file!
<cristian_c> polaroid3304, come fai a dire che la puoi utilizzare come webcam?
<ingamedeo> cristian_c, Sto dicendo il contrario
<cristian_c> polaroid3304, dove l'ha letto?
<cristian_c> *hai
<polaroid3304> asp. cristian io vorrei utilizzarla come webcam ovvero verrei vedere sul desktop quello che vedo sul lcd della cam
<cristian_c> polaroid3304, come fai a dire che la puoi utilizzare come webcam?
<ingamedeo> polaroid3304, Ti ho già spiegato che questa feature non è disponibile per quel modello
<polaroid3304> capito grazie
<cristian_c> polaroid3304, non hai risposto
<cristian_c> polaroid3304, hai letto il manuale della fotocamera
<cristian_c> ?
<polaroid3304> scusa cristian ma mi sono un po demoralizzato dalle parole di ingamedeo
<cristian_c> lol
<polaroid3304> si sul manuale nn dice nulla
<cristian_c> polaroid3304, quindi non puoi
<cristian_c> non c'è da demoralizzarsi
<polaroid3304> questa nn è una vera cam  ma un microscopio digitale
<cristian_c> probabilmente le fotocamere che lo permettono sono più costose di quella che hai acquistato
<polaroid3304> della easypix e viene riconosciuto come la polaroid a500
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ma a che ti serve?
<cristian_c> Non puoi recuperare una banalissima webcam?
<cristian_c> si trovano webcam a pochi euro
<polaroid3304> no perchè la uso per descrivere animali piccolissimo quindi mi serve un elevato ingrandimento
<cristian_c> uhm
<polaroid3304> infatti questo ha un ingrandimento fino a 500x
<polaroid3304> e sarebbe stato ottimo se riuscivo ad utilizzarlo collegato al pc
<cristian_c> polaroid3304, forse qualcosa ho trovato
<polaroid3304> dimmi
<cristian_c> (incredibilmente)
<cristian_c> però non posso postare il link in questo canale
<cristian_c> è un link esterno a ubuntu
<polaroid3304> e come puoi fare
<polaroid3304> a farelo avere
<ingamedeo> cristian_c, Apri una chat privata con polaroid3304
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> fatto
<davide_> ri buonasera ho già postato questa domanda prima ma ora vorrei avere una delucidazione io ho una "camera" che mi viene riconosciuta come se fosse una polaroid a500 e volevo usarla come webcam ma a quanto pare nn è possibile, il pc me la riconosce come periferica di massa. volevo sapere perchè invece è possibile usare un cellulare come webcam ovvero come si può modificare (se possibile) il fattp che il pc me la riconosca invece
<davide_> webcam
<attackment> sera
<lupen777> ciao
<attackment> arisera
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-18
<robilive> Sera
<akis24> giorno
<la> buon  giorno alla  chat
<la> masterizzo  la  iso di  lubuntu  13.10 con  velocita'  del  masterizzatore bassa...  ma  non  riesco  a  farla  leggere o  comunque  non  posrta  atermine  l'istallazione  dal  riavvio  da disco  sbaglio  qualcosa...si  puo'  reperire  un  cd di  lubuntu 13.10  dalla  comunita'??????
<akis24> la:  masterizzata come ? devi usare masterizza iso non copiare come dati  e all'avvio del pc devi selezionare avvio da cd-rom
<laura__> masterizzo  la  iso di  lubuntu  13.10 con  velocita'  del  masterizzatore bassa...  ma  non  riesco  a  farla  leggere o  comunque  non  posrta  atermine  l'istallazione  dal  riavvio  da disco  sbaglio  qualcosa...si  puo'  reperire  un  cd di  lubuntu 13.10  dalla  comunita'??????
<laura__> masterizzo  la  iso di  lubuntu  13.10 con  velocita'  del  masterizzatore bassa...  ma  non  riesco  a  farla  leggere o  comunque  non  posrta  atermine  l'istallazione  dal  riavvio  da disco  sbaglio  qualcosa...si  puo'  reperire  un  cd di  lubuntu 13.10  dalla  comunita'??????
<remix_tj> laura__: ma il cd post masterizzazione funziona? riesci a vederne il contenuto?
<bithunter> buondi
<bithunter> è possibile usare kde classico in ubuntu 13.10?
<Uzzi> Ciao a tutti, sto cercando di configurare su xubuntu 12.04 X con driver openchrome in modo che utilizzi solo il monitor esterno invece che quello del laptop. ho tirato giù lightgdm do sudo X -configure ma mi da: Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.
<versilia> buongiorno. come si fa a far partire crea dischi di avvio dal terminale?
<versilia> C'è qualcuno?
<x0kster> buongiorno a tutti
<x0kster> da due giorni ho un bel problemone...il wifi non va più, mi rileva la rete , cerca di connettersi ma non ci riesce...fino a due giorni fa andava alla perfezione. La scheda è una PCI Realtek 8185 e la versione è la 13.10
<versilia> col cavo funziona?
<glpiana> ola
<il> ciao
<il> ho un problema ( e non solo questo) :)
<il> c'è nessuno?
<glpiana> !nessuno | il
<ubot-it> il: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<il> vorrei fare aggiornamento ma nono riesco
<glpiana> il, aggiornamento del sistema o avanzamento di versione?
<il> allora velocemente spiego
<il> ho una vecchissima versione del 2010
<il> su questo pc uso anche windows quindi è divisa
<il> ora, riutilizzandolo e connettendomi al gestore degli aggiornamenti mi dice che non è più possibile non essendo supportata, nemmeno le liste repository
<glpiana> il, normale. non è più supportata
<il> ora se volessi installare il 13.10?
<glpiana> il, fai una installazione nuova. durante l'installazione dovrebbe proporti di aggiornare la versione esistente
<glpiana> il, fatti comunque un bel backup prima di iniziare
<il> devo cancellare la precedente? in tal caso la memoria?
<il> si infatti
<il> dici che se provo a scaricare la 13.10 poi non devo rifare tutti i passaggi?
<glpiana> non devi cancellarla tu prima perchè è una cosa che viene fatta in automatico durante la nuova installazione. di che passaggi parli?
<il> cioè parlo della ripartizione della memoriaù
<il> ah ok (:
<glpiana> il, comuqnue tu scarica la 13.10 e avviala in live, così vedi se funziona
<il> vero
<glpiana> il, se tutto va bene, fai partire l'installazione e a un certo punto ti verrà chiesto che destino vuoi dare al tuo pc
<il> proverò, grazie mille intanto
<Switch_in> Buongiorno ho un problema con un lettore laser per barcode, ubuntu non lo vede proprio
<glpiana> una delle opzioni dovrebbe essere quella di aggiornare la vecchia versione
<glpiana> Switch_in, usb?
<Switch_in> si
<jester-> Switch_in: di solito servono i driver
<Switch_in> non ha nessun disco
<Switch_in> su W7 funziona
<Switch_in>  da me fa solo un bip ma niente laser
<ExPBoy> e il software?
<jester-> Switch_in: intendi quello che legge le barre magnetiche tipo al supermercato?
<Switch_in> si
<jester-> che fa bipp se ha successo?
<ExPBoy> Switch_in, con che software lo vuoi usare in ubuntu?
<glpiana> Switch_in, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BarcodeReaders
<Switch_in> si
<jester-> Switch_in: bè sicuro serve una applicazione che lo gestisce e non so se in linux esiste
<ExPBoy> eh
<Switch_in> un attimo che do un'occhiata.. barcode su rerminale lo dovrebbe gestire
<Switch_in> o Kbarcode
<jester-> Switch_in: forse hai culo, glpiana ti ha trovato link ad app in sviluppo
<Switch_in> speriamo
<versilia> ciao
<versilia> come non ho le opzioni per il ripristino installando da chiavetta usb con ubuntu 13.10_
<ExPBoy> eh?
<versilia> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<versilia> non viene la stessa cosa
<jester-> versilia: che cosa hai installato adesso
<versilia> 13.10
<versilia> jester-: vorrei tentare il ripristino
<jester-> versilia: e si è fuckata?
<versilia> jester-: si
<jester-> sicuro che sia ubuntu originale senza ppa e non il solito tarocco?
<versilia> jester-: bohhhh
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> se non lo sai tu
<versilia> jester-: chiedo aiuto a casa_
<versilia> jester-: come si fa_
<jester-> se tutto a posto la vede e la ripristina
<jester-> a meno che si sia cancellato qualche file di sistema
<jester-> versilia: comunque la cosa è aggirabile
<jester-> a mano
<versilia> jester-: se devo ripristinare un motivo c e
<versilia> dimmi
<jester-> versilia: fai da partionamento manuale
<jester-> hai la home separata?
<versilia> jester-: no, ho una parti linux una win una dati
<jester-> che è poi quello che fa in automatico
<jester-> versilia: quindi linuz sta tutto dentro una partizione?
<versilia> jester-: si ext4, non ne vedo altre
<Switch_in> no l cosa non mi aiuta mica o almeno l'inglese mi mette in ginocchio
<jester-> versilia: la partizionamento scegli manuale
<versilia> ci sono gia tranqui
<jester-> versilia: vai sulla ext4 e poi in modifica
<jester-> versilia: usare cone ext4 montare come / NON FORMATTARE
<jester-> versilia: cosi sostituisce il sistema preservando i dati, ma un backup è sempre di rigore, sempre
<versilia> jester-: scusa ma non mi viene scrittp non formattare
<jester-> versilia: esce una box in modifia o no
<versilia> jester-: change...
<jester-> con le varie opzioni
<jester-> bè in inglese
<jester-> o clicca due volte la partizione
<versilia> jester-: ci clicco viene modifica partizione. si modifica la dimensione e sotto c-e un menu. ma nel menu le voci sono diverse
<jester-> versilia: formattare la partizione non va spuntata
<jester-> versilia: non sei nel punto giusto
<versilia> ma come scusa
<jester-> versilia: al artizionamento devi proma scegliere manuale
<jester-> o altro che sia
<Switch_in> non lo vede proprio
<versilia> jester-: ho scelto altro
<jester-> li sei in resize
<versilia> asp
<jester-> torna indre
<versilia> la vuoi una schermata_
<jester-> eh sarebbe utile
<versilia> dove si postano
<jester-> versilia: torna indietro e torna al primo menu di scelta
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<versilia> http://imagebin.org/277706 prima avevo scelto altro
<versilia> jester-: http://imagebin.org/277706 prima avevo scelto altro
<jester-> versilia: altro, avanti e riposta
<versilia> jester-: http://imagebin.org/277707 pero non mi fa fotografare il menu scusa
<jester-> versilia: usare come ext4
<jester-> versilia: non spuntare formattare e dovrebbe comparire punto di mount o montare come
<versilia> si usare come file system ext4 con  journaling
<versilia> ora ci siamo
<jester-> eh
<jester-> montare come /
<versilia> jester-: ok
<jester-> vai avanti e scegli lo stesso nome user
<jester-> che avevi prima
<versilia> jester-: azzz
<jester-> la pass la puoi cambiare
<versilia> mi pare sia Simone
<jester-> se non lo sai tu
<versilia> jester-: ci sto solo io sui questo pc
<versilia> jester-: mica sto attendo al nome utente
<jester-> versilia: lo sparai che nick avevi
<versilia> jester-: 99 su cento simone
<jester-> saprai
<jester-> se lo canni poi non combinana l'owner e gruppo
<jester-> versilia: apri nautilus
<jester-> e garda nel disco
<jester-> guarda
<jester-> nella /home
<jester-> il nome della carella che vedi è l'user
<versilia> jester-: ma per nautilus non intendi files vero?
<jester-> il file manager
<versilia> jester-: ok
<jester-> cartella home sta sulla barra a sinistra
<versilia> ma a ubuntu non mi ci fa accedere
<jester-> certo che non ricordarsi che nome avevi i grossa
<versilia> non sn montati credo
<jester-> se fai un user diverso ti crea un'altra cartella nella home e prenderai i dati da li
<versilia> jester-: scusa, la home che ho sulla live non mi serve, la home che ho sul pc non riesco ad aprirla
<jester-> la vecchia rimane
<jester-> versilia: non ho la palla di vetro
<versilia> jester-: non ma ci sei vicino
<versilia> jester-: http://imagebin.org/277710
<jester-> versilia: prova a cliccare ubuntu
<jester-> poi la smonti da tasto destro
<versilia> jester-: ti ho detto che va montata!
<versilia> jester-: dal terminale
<jester-> doppio click si dovrebbe montare
<versilia> jester-: e no, mi dice che non sono autorizzato
<versilia> jester-: fino li c-arrivavo pure io
<jester-> versilia: non chiede una pass
<jester-> se si batti enter e basta
<versilia> jester-: no, dice che non sono autorizzato
<jester-> oppure apri un terminale e dai sudo nautilus
<jester-> non mettere nessuna pass
<versilia> jester-: ok, ma non mi vede quelle cartelle facendo cosi
<jester-> versilia: chiudi
<jester-> versilia: apri un terminale
<versilia> jester-: si
<jester-> versilia: l ext4 è sda??
<versilia> jester-: si
<jester-> sdache numero
<jester-> 5?
<versilia> jester-: 5
<jester-> versilia: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<jester-> versilia: ls /mnt/home/
<versilia> simone
<versilia> grazia
<versilia> grazie
<jester-> versilia: sudo umount /dev/sda5
<versilia> jester-: ok
<jester-> e vai avanti con l'installazione
<versilia> jester-: ultima cosa>
<versilia> jester-: device per l installazione del boot loader
<jester-> non toccare
<jester-> è gai a posto
<versilia> jester-: quindi sda
<jester-> si
<jester-> fra l'altro vedo un disco solo
<versilia> jester-: quanti ne dovrei avere_
<jester-> io ne ho 3
<versilia> jester-: ho un notebook
<jester-> ok
<versilia> jester-: vado avanti incrocia le dita
<jester-> simone con s minuscola nè
<versilia> jester-: ok
<jester-> o lo prende per un altro
<versilia> jester-: c'era un altro utente che avevo provato tempo fa, crea problemi
<versilia> ?
<jester-> no
<versilia> ok
<jester-> dopo puoi cancellare la relativa cartella nella home
<versilia> jester-: finora non l'avevo nemmeno vista
<jester-> ogni utente ha la sua cartella
<jester-> see lo rimuovi non essendo vuota non la cancella
<versilia> jester-: ma se entro con un utente vedo anche le altre?
<jester-> si
<jester-> se nonti fa accedere devi aver nautilus lanciato con gksu o sudo
<versilia> jester-: ok. lo lascio lavorare ed esco? avrà bisogno di me?
<jester-> ha gia scelto user e pass?
<jester-> qaundo cmincia a installare e ne puoi andare a fare una pisciata
<versilia> jester-: andrei in palestra ...
<jester-> vedi te
<versilia> jester-: ma è li che macina
<versilia> jester-: dice copia file quadi completata
<jester-> impiega una mezzora se il pc non è sciancato
<jester-> mi pare che sia piuttoso potente
<versilia> jester-: grazie
<jester-> di nulla
<x0kster> jester-, buongiorno, ci siamo sentiti ieri sera per quel problema che riguardava la connessione wifi che non andava più di punto in bianco..mi hai consigliato di connettermi via cavo tuttavia ho appena collegato il cavo ma sembra non essere ancora in rete
<x0kster> jester- avevo pensato di connettermi via cavo e provare con un aggiornamento
<jester-> x0kster: facile che sia successo che si sia sminchiato qualcosa in network manger, tipo qualche file, quindi ti consiglio un ripristino
<x0kster> jester- eh infatti pure io ho pensato questo...come posso fare?
<jester-> !ripristiono | x0kster
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ripristiono'
<jester-> !ripristino | x0kster
<ubot-it> x0kster: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> x0kster: usa lo stesso nome user
<x0kster> jester- ma mi elimina tutti i dati?
<jester-> dovrebbe comunque fare in automatico
<jester-> no ma un backup della home male non fa
<x0kster> ma tipo il tema le applicazioni tutto eliminato?
<jester-> x0kster: la app le dovri reinstallare ma saranno gia configurate
<jester-> dovrai
<x0kster> ahia..bella inculata allora
<jester-> che ci vuole a fare  un apt-get install sticass
<x0kster> jester- eh il problema è che ce ne sono un sacco che ho installato dai sorgente con non poche bestemmie
<jester-> e alla larga dai ppa, gli affidabili sono pochi tipo ppa par java oracle
<jester-> x0kster: eh facile che il problema derivi da roba compilata e installata
<jester-> ti cambia un paio di lib e sei fregato
<jester-> o cambia i path
<x0kster> jester- vabe mi riferisco a tool che uso per studio tipo nessus metasploit..
<x0kster> ma se ad esempio prima di provare questa ultima spiaggia provo a cambiare il network manager? ad esempio installo wicd o qualcosa di simile
<x0kster> oppure un aggiornamento del sistema..il problema è che non riesco a connettermi nemmeno via cavo
<jester-> eh
<jester-> network a bottane se non va nemmeno il cavo
<x0kster> jester- dovrebbe essere automatica la connessione no? cioè io collego il cavo e dovrebbe autoconfigurarsi...ma sembra sia morto
<jester-> x0kster: hai provato col kernel precedente?
<x0kster> jester- non c'è nessun kernel precedente...è fresca questa installazione
<jester-> x0kster: nell'icona di rete la vede?
<x0kster> l'icona di rete mi da solo le connessioni wifi
<jester-> abilita rete ?
<x0kster> c0è la spunta ad "abilita funzionalità di rete"
<jester-> x0kster: fa vedere iwconfig
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<x0kster> jester- ok dato che sono da un altro pc devo trasferire l output con una chiavetta..quindi se magari possono risultarti utili altri output me lo dici cosi li faccio tutti insieme
<jester-> x0kster: wlan= c'è
<jester-> ?
<jester-> wlan0
<x0kster> sisi ci sta
<x0kster> ma ovviamente non è connesso
<x0kster> ESSID: off/any
<jester-> x0kster: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<x0kster> jester- le trova le connessioni, ma nel momento in cui mi connetto tenta di stabilire la connessione ma poi ci rinuncia
<jester-> x0kster: scan ha fatto e trovato?
<x0kster> jester- si..ù
<jester-> sudo dhclient wlan0
<jester-> pare un problema del rutter
<x0kster> jester- non credo ora sono connesso con un altro pc..e pure con windows sullo stesso pc in questione va comunque..
<jester-> x0kster: ifconfig eth0 c'è?
<x0kster> sudo shclient wlan0 , non mi da alcun output..rimane la barretta lampeggiante
<jester-> dhclient
<x0kster> sembra impallato
<x0kster> sisi scusami errore di battitura qui sul canale
<jester-> sta negoziando col rutter e non va a buon fine
<x0kster> jester- esatto...tenta ma poi ci rinuncia
<x0kster> comunque ifconfig mi dice Dispositivo non trovato
<jester-> ifconfig wlan0 ha indirizzo net?
<jester-> e eth0 c'è?
<x0kster> allora con ifconfig vedo solo "lo" e "wlan0"
<jester-> x0kster: fastweb per caso?
<x0kster> jester- no alice
<jester-> x0kster: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<x0kster> jester- "Nessus device corrisponde"
<jester-> x0kster: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> c'è la eth o solo la wifi
<jester-> x0kster: lspci | grep -i heternet
<x0kster> no non c'è proprio niente xD però con solo lspci ci sta un ethernet controller
<jester-> x0kster: chipset?
<jester-> atheros altro?
<x0kster> "Realtek RTL 8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet Controller"
<x0kster> jester- mentre per quanto riguarda il wifi è sempre Realtek ma RTL8185
<ExPBoy> x0kster, hai controllato sulle impostazioni del router se è tutto ok?
<x0kster> ExPBoy certo..provato pure a cambiare canale..tutto ok con i due windows e iphone..
<ExPBoy> problemi solo con ubuntu?
<jester-> x0kster: sudo iptables -F
<x0kster> ExPBoy esatto, di punto in bianco..fino a due giorni fa andava bene la connessione, credo che come ha detto jester- avrò installato qualcosa che ha imputtanato per ben benino il network
<ExPBoy> eh
<jester-> x0kster: sudo modprobe r8169
<jester-> x0kster: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<x0kster> jester- nada.. "Nessun Device Corrisponde"
<jester-> azz
<jester-> x0kster: taglia la testa al toro: prova con la live
<x0kster> jester- sicuramente funzionerà..quindi mi resta da fare solamente il ripristino
<jester-> ti conviene o tiri natale senza risolvere
<ExPBoy> x0kster, non ti ricordi che diamine hai installato?
<x0kster> ExPBoy no..
<ExPBoy> -.-
<x0kster> ExPBoy e anche se fosse non credo che con un apt-get remove si risolve
<x0kster> jester- backuppo solo la home? non c'è bisogno di salvare altri eventuali files?
<jester-> solo la home
<jester-> anche se dovrebbe non fare danni
<jester-> ti avviserà che viene rimpiazzato solo il sistema
<x0kster> jester- va bene allora ora inizio a rifare la chiavetta...è lo stesso se uso la iso che ho già utilizzato per installare? o mi conviene scaricarne un altra?
<versilia> ho ripristinato ma ora non mi va piu il touchpad e la rete
<jester-> x0kster: è sempre la stessa
<versilia> jester-: ho ripristinato ma ora non mi va piu il touchpad e la rete
<jester-> versilia: il che è strano
<jester-> versilia: wifi?
<versilia> jester-: si
<jester-> che scheda, broadcom?
<jester-> versilia: lspci | grep -i network
<versilia> jester-: scrivi che poi riavvio sono con la live
<jester-> versilia: cosa risponde
<jester-> versilia: da live 13.10 funza?
<versilia> certo
<versilia> Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter]
<jester-> doveebbe funzare
<jester-> riavvia nell'installato
<versilia> jester-:  poi?
<jester-> iwconfig e vedi se c'è wlan0
<jester-> se non attacchi il cavo
<versilia> jester-: non va nemmeno il touchpad
<jester-> attacca un mouse provvisorio,
<jester-> versilia: sa di hd con settori danneggiati
<versilia> ok grazie, ci sentiamo dopo
<dennyb87> Qualcuno puo darmi una mano Argomento dns server?
<busy87> !qualcuno | dennyb87
<ubot-it> dennyb87: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<dennyb87> Ok pongo la mia domanda sotto consiglio del BOT :) :
<dennyb87> Vorrei che quando vado fuori casa e visito www.miosito.com/pcfisso venga mostrato il contenuto del server di casa (es 123.23.34.256)
<dennyb87> che strada devo prendere?
<dennyb87> ovvio che non mi serve un semplice redirect, ma vorrei visualizzare nella barra degli indirizzi del browser l'url  www.miosito.com/pcfisso
<remix_tj> dennyb87: www.miosito.com esiste già e contiene altro?
<dennyb87> quindi ogni richiesta fatta qui www.miosito.com/pcfisso deve in qualche modo essere forwardata all'indirizzo del server di casa 123.23.34.256)
<dennyb87> no ad oggi non esiste
<dennyb87> però se è possibile usero uno spazio web che mi permetterà di farlo
<dennyb87> tipo www.nomefittizio.com
<remix_tj> allora se vuoi puoi fare in modo che www.miosito.com  punti sul tuo pc a casa
<dennyb87> aspetta
<dennyb87> perchè se ho usato lo slah c'è un motivo
<dennyb87> *slash
<remix_tj> ma www.miosito.com con una cosa e www.miosito.com/pcfisso  che punti da un altra parte allora richiede che tu abbia accesso alla configurazione del webserver (es. apache) per fare delle configurazioni speciali
<remix_tj> non puoi fare molto
<dennyb87> vorrei poter configurare diversi domini ad esempio www.miosito.com/pcfisso punti al pcfisso di casa  mentre www.miosito.com/pclavoro punti al server del lavoro
<dennyb87> una cosa del genere
<dennyb87> e usando dei sottodomini sarebbe fattibile?
<dennyb87> tipo www.pclavoro.miosito.com
<dennyb87> o www.pcfisso.miosito.com
<dennyb87> un indizio ssu quale strada prendere?
<busy87> con il sottodominio ti basta configurare i dns
<remix_tj> dennyb87: sottodomini è fattibile semplicemente usando i dns come dice busy87
<dennyb87> cioè aggiungo un sottodominio nel mio spazio web e faccio puntare quel dominio ad un indirizzo ip a piacimento giusto?
<busy87> ecco perfetto
<dennyb87> se la risposta è si, bene, però quando vado ad aggiungere un dominio mi chiede la document root, cosa devo mettere?
<dennyb87> suppongo niente, la lascio vuota? visto che andra a prendere i file altrove?
<x0kster> jester- mi sa che c'è un problema...non mi funza il wifi nemmeno nella live..ma è stranissimo! quando l'ho installato andava bene, e non ho fatto alcuna modifica hardware
<luciano_> ciao a tuti sono nuovo ho bisogno di info
<luciano_> dato che mi sono rotto di microsoft ero indecis' tra ubunto e opensuse
<glpiana> luciano_, questo canale è di supporto finalizzato alla soluzione di un problema. per informazioni e per fare delle scelte, chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<luciano_> ok grazie come ci arrivo scusa, sono alle prime armi
<glpiana> luciano_, credo che dalla chat in cui sei ti basti cliccare sul nome del canale
<luciano_> ok grazie
<luciano_> ciao
<B1z2aRr0n3> ciao a tutti  ragazzi. come fare in Mint, o Cinnamon, per resettare tutte le impostazioni (barre, grafica, ecc) alla situazione di default senza creare una nuova utenza e migrarci dentro i dati?
<B1z2aRr0n3> inoltre: come fare per modificare il DE da remoto per un utente specifico da remoto (credo ci sia ancora gdm, non lightdm, come lo verifico?)
<glpiana> !chat | B1z2aRr0n3
<ubot-it> B1z2aRr0n3: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> ciao
<RISOLUZIONE> ciao a tutti
<RISOLUZIONE> come si riducono le dimensioni delle scritte del sistema e le relative icone?
<akis24> RISOLUZIONE:  dal menu' impostazioni
<RISOLUZIONE> poi?
<akis24> RISOLUZIONE: che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<RISOLUZIONE> 13.10
<RISOLUZIONE> la risoluzione è già al massimo
<RISOLUZIONE> 1920x1080 su samsung 22''
<RISOLUZIONE> però su windows è tutto più piccolino e "meno ingombrante"
<akis24> RISOLUZIONE: forse devi installare driver video
<RISOLUZIONE> mi sembra di averli già installati
<RISOLUZIONE> mi aiuti a capire se sono installati correttamente?
<akis24> RISOLUZIONE:  che risoluzione hai ?
<RISOLUZIONE> ho una nvidia gtx 650 da 1GB come scheda
<RISOLUZIONE> 1920x1080
<glpiana> RISOLUZIONE, puo darci una schermata del tuo desktop?
<glpiana> !image | RISOLUZIONE
<ubot-it> RISOLUZIONE: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<RISOLUZIONE> http://imagebin.org/277726
<glpiana> RISOLUZIONE, vorresti rimpicciolire le icone del file manager?
<RISOLUZIONE> di tutto quanto
<RISOLUZIONE> anche le scritte dei menu a tendina
<glpiana> RISOLUZIONE, vabbè. dalle impostazioni regoli la dimensione dei caratteri e anche il tipo di carattere se vuoi
<glpiana> per le icone del file manager, penso basti usare ctrl -
<laura__> come  mai s caricando dal  sito  ubuntu il  sistema  operativo  lubuntu 13.10 quando   veririfico 'impronta  mi  da  sempre  errata?
<laura__> m a mi a vete   bannata
<laura__> povera  me
<laura__> com e mai  non  chatta  nessuno?
<moyk> Salve, perchè spesso e volentieri quando cerco di accedere sulla pagina di facebook mi esce il tipo della polizia postale oppure mi appare tutta la schermata rossa con scritta certificato di sicurezza non valido? mi succede solo con ubuntu
<moyk> poi magari dopo 5-10 minuti accede dopo un tentativo a distanza! perchè??? l'indirizzo è quello!!! è un bug di ubuntusicuro
<moyk> non c'è nessuno?
<laura__> chi  mi ascolta?
<laura__> come  mai l'orma  di   lubuntu  scaricato  da  ubuntu  italia  non  corrispond e mai?
<moyk> Salve, perchè spesso e volentieri quando cerco di accedere sulla pagina di facebook mi esce il tipo della polizia postale oppure mi appare tutta la schermata rossa con scritta certificato di sicurezza non valido? mi succede solo con ubuntu
<Guest38903> CIao a tutti
<Guest38903> UN paio di giorni fa apparentemente cosi dal nulla mi sono scomparse sia la barra superiore che la laterale. ho cercato qualche soluzione al problema tentando di risolverlo da terminale ma nulla di che. Ho istallato ubuntu 13.10 Grazie in anticipo per eventuali dritte
<akis24> Guest38903:  prova da terminale a dare  unity --reset e vedi che fa'
<thomas23> Anche internet mi ha abbandonato e ho perso l eventuale risposta riguardo all errore su unity --reset
<akis24> thomas23:  da terminale dai  dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<akis24> thomas23:  e poi questo  setsid unity
<thomas23> grazie grazie grazie
<thomas23> Ho risolto
<akis24> di nulla
<master1986> ciao a tutti
<master1986> dovrei eseguire un operazione con il browser
<master1986> Cioè dovrei tramite crontab aprire Firefox e puntarlo su un indirizzo web preciso
<master1986> è possibile?
<jester-> master1986: cron va minga ben? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<Mallet_> salv avrei bisogno
<Mallet_> ho un problema con l'audio
<akis24> !dettagli | Mallet_
<ubot-it> Mallet_: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cybernova> master1986, basta inserire uno script che apre firefox nella cartella voluta cron.daily o cron.hourly ecc
<Mallet_> ho ubuntu versione 13.10 appena installato. prima avevo widows 7. ho eliminato windows e ho messo solo ubuntu, solo che non sento nulla, l'audio è come se non ci fosse.
<akis24> Mallet_: pc portatile ?
<Mallet_> è un hp tocuh smart 600
<Mallet_> touch
<master1986> è proprio quello che mi servirebbe, dovrei creare uno script con tcsh o bash
<master1986> qualcuno mi aiuta a scriverlo?
<akis24> Mallet_: dalle impostazioni audio hai provato  ?
<Mallet_> se intendi quelle in alto a destra si
<Mallet_> ho trovato questo se puo essere d'aiuto https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/597056
<Mallet_> ha il mio stesso pc e problema
<cybernova> master1986, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6438559/
<cybernova> master1986, devi chiamarlo senza l'estensione .sh
<cybernova> altrimenti non funziona
<akis24> Mallet_: da terminale dai  cat /proc/asound/cards e posta output su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<master1986> exit che significa?
<cybernova> exit esce dallo script
<master1986> per chiuderlo come faccio? esiste un modo per chiuderlo ?
<master1986> praticamente poi dovrei chiuderlo
<cybernova> master1986, dopo quanto devi chiuderlo?
<master1986> almeno dopo 1 minuto
<Mallet_> ok adesso lo faccio
<master1986> perche praticamente è un link php che esegue delle operazioni di alcuni secondi
<cybernova> master1986, ok allora aspetta che te lo modifico
<Mallet_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6438586/
<moyk> Salve, perchè spesso e volentieri quando cerco di accedere sulla pagina di facebook mi esce il tipo della polizia postale oppure mi appare tutta la schermata rossa con scritta certificato di sicurezza non valido? mi succede solo con ubuntu
<cybernova> master1986, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6438597/
<master1986> cybernova perfetto
<master1986> una cosa ma a monte dello script non deve essere scritto qualcosa tipo bin bash?
<cybernova> master1986, si me lo son dimenticato lol
<cybernova> ci va #!/bin/sh
<akis24> Mallet_: da terminale dai alsamixer  e controlla i volumi come stanno
<cybernova> o #!/bin/bash come vuoi
<jester-> moyk: cancella i cockies e non contare balle con la polizia postale
<jester-> moyk: in linux mai esistito quel worm
<moyk> no non è quel worm....è quella schermata che ti appare quando indica che quel sito non è sicuro
<moyk> ma è un errore, perchè la pagina è di facebook
<jester-> moyk: eh ff fa il suo lavoro
<jester-> moyk: ti sari beccato un trojano, fb è famoso per quello
<moyk> mmmhhhh ma perchè poi dopo un pò poi funge? mi capita spesso quando spengo il pc e lo riaccendo
<Mallet_> http://i42.tinypic.com/2rw6akm.png
<moyk> su cromium mi appare che mi mancano i certificati bla bla bla
<akis24> Mallet_: portati con le frecce sotto il cursore del volume  " line "  e premi il tasto m  in modo che sotto diventi 00
<master1986> perfetto cybernova
<master1986> provo e ti faccio sapere :)
<Mallet_> fatto ma non si sente ancora nulla
<akis24> Mallet_: dal terminale dai questo  aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav   e metti su pastebin  e se senti qualcosa anche
<enrico_> Salve a titti comunità di ubuntu
<enrico_> dove posso andare per svolgere delle monade
<enrico_> *domande
<jester-> !chiedi | enrico_
<ubot-it> enrico_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mallet_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6438682/
<Mallet_> non ho sentito nulla
<akis24> Mallet_: sul terminale hai avuto qualcosa in risposta al comando ?
<enrico_> Ragazzi, mi servirebbe gentilmente un software per progettare e simulare delle reti telematiche, qualcuno ne conosce uno per Ubuntu
<Mallet_> quello che ti ho copiato su paste
<jester-> enrico_: progrmmi pro la vedo dura in ubuntu, nome equivalente per winz?
<akis24> Mallet_: sudo alsa force-reload e riavvia e prova se dopo va'
<enrico_> jaster: se non sbaglio il programma si chiama NetIQ Aegis
<Mallet_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6438720/
<Mallet_> intanto riavvio
<mallet__> riavviato ma non funziona
<mallet__> riavviato ma non funziona
<akis24> mallet__:  sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<mallet__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6438781/
<akis24> mallet__: vai su youtube e dimmi se senti audio
<ubuntozz> Salve a tutti della chat
<ubuntozz> ho un pc con ubuntu 10.10 ed uno con win7, come faccio a condividere la connessione internet da win 7 su ubuntu?? Mi dimentico sempre  come fare ogni volta che installo da zero ubuntu
<ubuntozz> Su internet ci sono mille guide tutte non del tutto chiare, gente che parla di cavo lan cross. Ma in passato ricordavo di aver già condiviso internet da un pc ad un'altro
<mallet__> no niente, non sento nulla akis24
<akis24> mallet__:  quando ha provato la live si sentiva ?
<jester-> ubuntozz: 2 pc distinti?
<ubuntozz> sisi
<ubuntozz> uno portatile con win 7 ulrimate
<jester-> ubuntozz: filo o wifi
<mallet__> no, da quando ho messo ubuntu non si è sentito piu nulla
<akis24> mallet__: prova da live e dicci se funziona audio
<ubuntozz> e l'altro appena finito di montare con ubunti 10
<ubuntozz> allora il portatile riceve la wifi, e la voglio condividere in lan per ubuntu
<mallet__> quale era il comando per live
<jester-> ubuntozz: la 10 non è piu supportata ma la condivisione la fa il router non i pc
<akis24> mallet__:  devi provare dal disco dal cd di installazione
<versilia> ciao. ho fatto il ripristino ma ho peggiorato la situazione
<jester-> ubuntozz: attacchi i pc senza la wifi al retro del rotter
<jester-> versilia: salvati la home e installa formattando
<jester-> sempre che non hai il disco con settori danneggiati proprio sulla ext4
<jester-> versilia: la wifi la va no?
<ubuntozz> jester-: la fai facile :D come dicevo ho il modem lontano 20-25 metri da me e nn posso collegarlo
<mallet__> non ho capito akis24
<versilia> jester-: non mi parte piu il notebook
<mallet__> ho installato ubuntu con usb
<ubuntozz> cmq ho letto su internet che se faccio un cavo cross la connessione da win7 a ubuntu funziona. E' vero jester- oppure è una Bullshit?
<jester-> ubuntozz: devi fare una rete ad-hoc sempre che la scheda del portatile  supporti il monitor mode
<akis24> mallet__: avvia la usb allora e prova a vedere se l'audio funziona
<jester-> ubuntozz: si ma serve dire al pc di m andare il forward sulla eth e l'altro di prenderla
<ubuntozz> ?????
<versilia> jester-: facciamo un test sull hd
<jester-> versilia: adesso i problemi quali sono
<ubuntozz> forward jester- ?
<jester-> ubuntozz: forward=rimandare
<ubuntozz> è una cosa semplice o complessa?? se è facile mi metto con la crimpatrice e faccio un cavo di fortuna
<jester-> è c'è regola iptables per farlo
<slacko10621> buona sera
<jester-> ubuntozz: non ti conviene prendere un bella scheda wifi usb?
<ubuntozz> se c'è una guida jester- su come fare con un cavo cross linkamela che così mi metto all'opera
<ubuntozz> è io ne ho una di scheda wifi integrata all'interno del pc della asus
<jester-> linksys o netgear
<versilia> jester-: la wifi non andava, quindi ho provato a rifare la procedura di ripristino. il programma di installazione va in crash ogni volta. e si vede che nel  frattempo l installione era partita perche ubuntu non mi parte piu, non riesce a montare l-avvio
<ubuntozz> se sapevo che nn la riconosceva, prendevo una usb stik :S sigh
<jester-> versilia: o il cd/usb è farlocco o il disco è danneggiato
<ubuntozz> dovrei installare i driver di quella scheda per poter sfruttare la connessione ad-hoc ma nn so che modello è questa scheda di rete asus
<jester-> ubuntozz: si ma che senso ha prendere in wifi e mandare sulla eth
<versilia> usb fatta downlodando e con uniboot. la live funziona bene, la sto usando
<versilia> jester-: usb fatta downlodando e con uniboot. la live funziona bene, la sto usando
<jester-> ubuntozz: e poi se pc non antichi non serve piu il croos, lo fa in auto
<jester-> versilia: sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<jester-> versilia: e se funza non significa che non abbia pacchetti da installare danneggiati
<jester-> ma sei andato in palestra e non hai visto che ha fatto
<versilia> jester-: se ero in palestra...
<ubuntozz> la scheda madre è una asus p4s-x jester- con un vecchio p4 2.66 ghrz
<jester-> ubuntozz: si ma che senso ha
<versilia> jester-: tutto qui? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6438867/
<ubuntozz> è lo so
<jester-> tanto vale dotarlo di una wifi usb e prendi diretto dal rutter
<ubuntozz> jester-: la mia necessità è avere internet tramite lan per installare i driver di quella scheda wifi della asus
<ubuntozz> dopo faccio il sistema ad-hoc
<ubuntozz> e mi scordo il cavo ethernet
<ubuntozz> :D
<ubuntozz> per ora mi serve perchè nn posso smontare un pc fisso e portarlo vicino al router, troppo sbattimento
<jester-> ubuntozz: ma la ad hoc si presuppone che la prendi by wfif
<jester-> wifi
<ubuntozz> no no aspè
<Jojo_> ciao a tutti, c'é qualcuno che mi potrebbe dare una mano. Ho qualche problema con ubuntu13.10
<ubuntozz> sul pc portatile ho due schede di rete
<jester-> !qulacuno | Jojo_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qulacuno'
<jester-> !qualcuno | Jojo_
<ubot-it> Jojo_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ubuntozz> una che prende il segnale forte che arriva dal router, e l'altra integrata che lo dovrà dare
<jester-> versilia: la partizione pare a posto, fare una altro ripristino?
<ubuntozz> però finquando nn sistemo ubuntu con la sua scheda wifi asus integrata nn potrò fare il sistema adhoc :S
<ubuntozz> jester-:
<jester-> ubuntozz: che scheda è
<versilia> jester-: ok, provo dopo. grazie. ciauz
<jester-> ubuntozz: lspci | grep -i network
<ubuntozz> aspè che segno sto su winzozz
<jester-> ubuntozz: hai detto di aver messo ubuntu?
<ubuntozz> si versione cd nn dvd della 10.10
<jester-> ubuntozz: è scaduta e ha driver vecchi o non li ha affato
<ubuntozz> se uso la versione dvd
<jester-> ubuntozz: quindi pia la 13.10
<ubuntozz> li trova i driver
<ubuntozz> ma ho una macchina pessima
<jester-> se il pc è scarso opta per xubuntu
<ubuntozz> pentium 4 con a stento 700mb di ram
<jester-> non è che la 10.10 sia poi piu leggera
<jester-> è una fissazione
<ubuntozz> ma quindi la 10,10 nn si può più usare ??
<jester-> ubuntozz: allora meglio ancora lubuntu
<jester-> ubuntozz: la 10.10 non piu nessun serve, non ci puoi installare nulla ne aggiornare
<ubuntozz> a beh io ricordo quando ho aggiornato da 10.10 alla 11 unity si appesantiva parecchio un vecchio pc che avevo
<jester-> è come dire winz 98
<ubuntozz> infatti nn voglio aggiornarlo ubuntu 10.10
<ubuntozz> voglio usarlo così com'è
<jester-> e se ci devi installare per esempio il fash?
<ubuntozz> aaaaaaazzzzz
<jester-> flash
<jester-> o java?
<ubuntozz> nn saranno supportati neanche gli aggiornamenti di flash e java
<ubuntozz> :(
<ubuntozz> peccato
<jester-> i server non esistono piu
<ubuntozz> sigh
<jester-> prova lubuntu
<ubuntozz> sarebbe ubuntu lite?
<jester-> no
<jester-> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<jester-> è meridionale
<jester-> lol
<ubuntozz> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu questo??
<ubuntozz> sarebbe meridionale?
<ubuntozz> quindi reinstallo da capo
<jester-> eh
<jester-> facile che la wifi funza al volo
<ubuntozz> perfetto
<ubuntozz> esiste anche una versione iso dvd?
<jester-> se non funza va in driver aggiuntivi
<ubuntozz> si e da li?
<mallet__> quindi akis devo riavviare il compiuter e fare partire l'installazione di nuovo da chavetta ?
<jester-> lubuntu mi pare entri ancora nel cd
<ubuntozz> speriamo ci sia il driver
<ubuntozz> cmq io adesso scappo vado a cena grazie jester-, forse lo installerò da usb facendo una usb bootable con unebootin
<jester-> se broadcom gli serve il firmware e lo aattivi da driver aggiuntivi da connesso a internet
<ubuntozz> a ecco
<ubuntozz> e sicuro broadcom
<jester-> ubuntozz: non penso che quel pc suppoti il boot da ub
<ubuntozz> mo che ricordo
<ubuntozz> hehe io lo spero
<ubuntozz> sennò nn so proprio come fare :D
<jester-> il cdrom
<ubuntozz> cmq se nn va su internet credo che starò sempre nella situazione di prima
<jester-> ti fai il cd
<ubuntozz> che vorro usare la lan :S
<jester-> comincia a installare
<ubuntozz> speriamo me la riconosce a primo colpo
<ubuntozz> sennò so fregato
<ubuntozz> ciao ciao jester- se nn va domani faccio una passeggiata qua e continuiamo :S
<ubuntozz> :D
<ubuntozz> buona serata a tutti
<Jojo__> salve, sto cercando di installare gufw ma da ubuntu software center manca il pulsante installa
<Jojo__> se vado su ulteriori informazioni e poi su usa questa sorgente mi dice "scaricamento di informazioni dal repository non riuscito
<byx> Hai provato da terminale con sudo apt-get install gufw ?
<Jojo__> ho provato ora, grazie
<Jojo__> mi dà questo: E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto gufw
<Jojo__> é da pochi giorni che uso ubuntu, abbiate pazienza
<byx> La tua connessione ad internet è attiva? Prova a fare ping 8.8.8.8
<Jojo__> la connesione é attiva
<Jojo__> devo digitare ping 8.8.8.8 nel terminale?
<byx> si per verificare la connessione
<jester-> !info gufw
<ubot-it> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.10.2-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 476 kB, installed size 1894 kB
<stevr1it> ciao, ho una nuova scehda video nvidia, come faccio ad installarla?
<jester-> stevr1it: da driver aggiuntivi
<Jojo__> sta uscendo fuori una sfilza di righe con scritto 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8
<jester-> stevr1it: avevi gia installato un deriver nvidia?
<stevr1it> jester-, spaigeti, la riconsoce automaticamente?
<jester-> stevr1it: avevi gia installato un driver nvidia?
<stevr1it> no msai+
<stevr1it> mai
<jester-> stevr1it: sudo jockey-gtk
<stevr1it> jester-, vado
<stevr1it> jester-, mi da comando non trovato
<jester-> stevr1it: usi unity?
<stevr1it> gnome-shell
<jester-> va bè ma deve esserci
<jester-> scrivi bene
<stevr1it> no non c'è
<jester-> sudo jockey-gtk
<stevr1it> lo cerco da synaptic
<jester-> stevr1it come dire che non usi ubuntu
<jester-> c'è di serie
<stevr1it> istallato da synaptic
<jester-> mah
<stevr1it> tra suo e jockey c'era uno spazio di troppo
<jester-> amnche 3 di troppo non conta
<stevr1it> jester-, avevo fatto taglia e incolla
<stevr1it> jester ed ora?
<jester-> cosa vedi
<DRZVAGO> come faccio a installare fifa 14 su ubuntu quando metto il disco non succede niente
<byx> per uscire dal ping devi dare control+c
<jester-> DRZVAGO: i giochi winz mica girano in linux
<stevr1it> jester-, nei diver propertari nulla
<Jojo__> ok, sono uscito
<jester-> stevr1it: lspci | grep -i vga
<DRZVAGO> e non c'è qualche emulatore=
<jester-> !wine | DRZVAGO
<ubot-it> DRZVAGO: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Jojo__> forse ho comibnato qualche casino con le sorgenti
<stevr1it> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6439117/
<Jojo__> non riesco ad installare neanche skype
<byx> fai sudo apt-get install update e poi sudo apt-get install upgrade per aggiornare
<jester-> stevr1it: bel pc
<jester-> stevr1it: 13.10?
<stevr1it> jester-, si
<jester-> stevr1it: fisso?
<Jojo__> già al primo comando mi dà E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto update
<stevr1it> jester-, ma un bel pc che ha probelmi tra scheda video e skype
<jester-> stevr1it: chiudi e apri un terminale
<stevr1it> jester-, si fisso. scusami ora esco torno dopo ciao
<jester-> esco pure io
<stevr1it> jester-, cosa devo dare da terminale
<byx> sudo apt-get update
<byx> sudo apt-get upgrade
<jester-> stevr1it: sudo apt-get install nvidia-319-update e poi bisogna modificare un file grub
<stevr1it> jester-,  lo faccio subot se mi spieghi come
<byx> dovrebbe apparire una lunga lista di Trovato http..........
<Jojo__> al primo comando mi dà questo errore alla fine E: Errore GPG: http://packages.medibuntu.org oneiric InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<jester-> stevr1it: sudo apt-get install nvidia-319-updates
<stevr1it> jester-, fatto
<Jojo__> vado con il secondo comando?
<jester-> stevr1it: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<stevr1it> jester-, ok
<stevr1it> jester-, aperto
<jester-> stevr1it: cerca "quiet spalsh" e modifica in "quiet spalsh nomodeset"
<stevr1it> jester-, questa è la riga come la modifico? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash rootfstype=ext4 elevator=noop"
<jester-> stevr1it: aggiungi nomodeset
<jester-> allinterno delle "
<stevr1it> jester-, dove... GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash momodeset rootfstype=ext4 elevator=noop"
<jester-> ok salva
<jester-> stevr1it: sudo update-grub
<Jojo__> ha fatto questo: I seguenti pacchetti saranno aggiornati:   adobe-flash-properties-gtk adobe-flashplugin
<jester-> stevr1it: sudo apt-get install nvidia-319-updates  ha fatto sena errori?
<stevr1it> jse
<stevr1it> jester-, no nessun errore
<jester-> stevr1it: dopo update-grub riavvia
<stevr1it> jester-, aggiornato gub
<jester-> dovrebbe essere a posto
<stevr1it> jester-,  ciao escoe  grazie
<jester-> cià
<Mallet_> salve ha me non funziona l'audio e prima con l'utente avix abbiamo provato un po di comandi, qualcuno mi aiuterebbe ?
<cristian_c> Mallet_, quali comandi?
<Mallet_> cristian adesso non me li ricordo, ma abbiamo provato sul terminale un po di cose che lui mi ha mandato. l'ultimo risultato era questo
<Mallet_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6438781/
<Mallet_> premetto che da quando oggi ho installato ubuntu, l'audio del pc è completamente svanito.  Lui mi stava accennando qualcosa da fare ma sono andato a mangiare e non ho capiito
<Jojo__> grazie lo stesso, byx. Devo uscire
<cristian_c> Mallet_, hai aggiunto dei ppa?
<Mallet_> cosa sono i ppa ?
<cristian_c> !ppa | Mallet_
<ubot-it> Mallet_: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Mallet_> non credo proprio, si puo controllare ?
<cristian_c> Mallet_, apri un terminale e digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !paste | Mallet_ , copia l'output su pastebin
<ubot-it> Mallet_ , copia l'output su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lodu> Hey ciao :D
<Lodu> posso fare uan domandina facile e veloce?
<Lodu> :D tutti AFK ?? :(
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Lodu
<ubot-it> Lodu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Lodu> Ciao, ascolta è possibile scaricare dal sito ufficiale la virtualizzazione di Ubuntu per VMware Player ??
<cristian_c> Lodu, non ho capito cosa intendi
<Help> You speak italian?
<Lodu> praticamente, vorrei avere Ubuntu virtualmente... senza installarlo ...
<cristian_c> Lodu, se non lo installi non lo hai. Anche se in macchina virtuale, va installato comunque
<Mallet_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6439265/
<Guest48055> Ho un problema:ho installato ubuntu affiancato a windows ma accendendo il pc parte solo ubuntu, come faccio ad avere la possibilità di scegliere il sistema operativo?
<Guest48055> Mi aiutate?
<cristian_c> Guest48055, il grub appare?
<Guest48055> No va direttamente a ubuntu
<Lodu> cristian_c:  se è già virtualizzato, basta che lo eseguo... io ti cheidevo se era possibile scaricare il file zip con all'interno "ubuntu" virtualizzato per VMware Player
<Lodu> all'interno del sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> Mallet_, in live funge?
<Guest48055> Aiutooo
<cristian_c> Lodu, non saprei, controlla sul sito ufficiale. al limite, lo installi
<Mallet_> ecco non ho capito cosa sia questo live
<cristian_c> Mallet_, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<Guest48055> Ehy
<Guest48055> Ho un problema:ho installato ubuntu affiancato a windows ma accendendo il pc parte solo ubuntu, come faccio ad avere la possibilità di scegliere il sistema operativo?
<cristian_c> !pazienza | Guest48055
<ubot-it> Guest48055: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Lodu> c'è il canale inglese o americato, di supporto ubuntu in questo server?
<Lodu> italia -  nigeria 1 a 1 :(
<cristian_c> Lodu, /j #ubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest48055, avvia una live
<Mallet_> capito cristian quindi che dovrei fare ? come faccio a far partire il live ?
<cristian_c> Mallet_, utilizza lo stesso supporto con cui hai eseguito l'installazione
<Lodu> italia 1 - nigeria 2    O.O
<cristian_c> !chat | Lodu
<ubot-it> Lodu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lodu> cmq sono riuscito ad avviare ubuntu con il file iso su VMware Player, ora vi dirò se sono riuscito a virtualizzarlo :)
<Mallet_> e devo scelgiere l'opzione live dal menu dove posso scegliere anche per esempio la demo ?
<cristian_c> Mallet_, non esiste un'opzione demo
<cristian_c> Mallet_, semplicemente, scegli di provare ubuntu senza installarlo
<Lodu> sisi
<Lodu> allora, c'è bisogno di 5.9GB per installarlo
<Lodu> e io ho messo 5GB alla macchina virtuale
<Mallet_> okkei e li devo vedere se funziona l'audio ?
<Lodu> ora provo a ainstallarlo sulla macchina virtuale :)
<cristian_c> Mallet_, sì
<Mallet_> ok provo e ti faccio sapere
<Lodu> cristian_c: tu utilizzi ubuntu? :)
<cristian_c> lol
<Lodu> v.v non è una domanda scontata! :P io sono qui e utilizzo comunque Windows 7 :P
<Lodu> comunque sembra funzionare, sta installando il sistema operativo su il file virtuale per VMware Player :)
<Lodu> vi faccio sapere se poi funziona eliminando il file iso :)
<Lodu> di solito quanti minuti impiega a fare l'installazione?
<cristian_c> Lodu, dipende
<nikita_> ciao a tutti...premetto che sono imbranata
<nikita_> ho installato ubuntu server 32bit e mi chiede di fare login con utente e password che io non ho dato...
<nikita_> aiuto!!!!!
<cristian_c> nikita_, quando installi, assegni user e pass
<mallet_> cristian non riesco a farlo partire, il sistema va direttamente su ubuntu senza partire dalla chiavetta
<nikita_> io non rocordo di averne dati... ricvordo che mi è stata chiesta per mysql
<cristian_c> mallet_, devi impostare il boot da bios
<cristian_c> nikita_, balle
<mallet_> so entrre nel bios ma come faccio a far partire il boot ?
<cristian_c> mallet_, devi selezionare il boot da usb
<mallet_> ok quindi entro nel bios e poi cerco la partenza da usb
<Lodu> yup mallet_ ^^
<nikita_> <cristian_c> ti ho detto che sono imbranata!!!!! se almeno potessi avere l'elenco degli utenti... ho visto che andando in modo ripristino potrei scrivere qualcosa per fare interrogazioni ma non sono certa si possa fare
<Ivanuzzo95> Ciao a tutti , sono nuovo di questo fantastico "mondo" che è ubuntu , volevo chiedere come si possono scaricare i torrent , anche xk pur avendo installato qbittorrent se li cerco sopra non trova nulla e se li cerco dal web non me li fa scaricare ! Please help me )
<cybernova> Ivanuzzo95, usa i magnet link...non c'è più bisogno di scaricarli
<cybernova> copi l'indirizzo e aggiungi il torrent dal menu di qbittorent
<cristian_c> nikita_, nella procedura di installazione , l'impostazione di rete e password si trova tra la configurazione della rete e quella dell'orologio
<Ivanuzzo95> ora provo subito @cybernova
<nikita_> cristian_c_, grazie, ma allora devo reinstallare tutto?
<cristian_c> nikita_, secondo me , è meglio
<cristian_c> dato che non conosci la password
<nikita_> cristian_c_, uffffffff ok allora corro... ciaooooooooo
<Ivanuzzo95> #cybernova nulla da fare non riesco proprio, sarò imbranato ahaha
<mallet_> eccomi di nuovo, chirstian non funziona l'audio neanche nel live
<Lodu> cristian_c: ti confermo che funziona, il file ISO non serve più... ovviamente ci sono tutti i limiti di un sitema operativo virtuale.... però funziona :)
<Lodu> VMware Player appena gli dici di creare una macchina virtuale e gli dai in pasto il file iso di Ubuntu lo riconosce subito, ed è molto semplice creare la virtualizzazione :)
<mallet_> crstian come posso fare ? reinstallo ubuntu ?
<Lodu> vado ciao a tutti :D
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Ciao
<alessandro> buona sera a tutti
<cristian_c> mallet_, uhm
<cristian_c> mallet_, sei in live?
<felix__> list
<cristian_c> !list | felix__
<ubot-it> felix__: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<felix__> ok grazie
<marcellom74> salve a tutti
<marcellom74> tutti fuori?
<mallet_> ragazzi sono disperato, oltre ad aver provato il live, ho rinstallato ubuntu ma niente l'audio non cè
<cristian_c> marcellom74, in che senso?
<cristian_c> mallet_, apri alsamixer
<mallet_> ci sono cristian poi
<cristian_c> mallet_, screenshot
<mallet_> http://i42.tinypic.com/2d170r6.png
<cristian_c> mallet_, allarga e ingrandisci, poi ripostala
<mallet_> http://i40.tinypic.com/125kx1e.png
<cristian_c> mallet_, installa pavucontrol
<mallet_> fatto cristian lo ho avviato
<cristian_c> mallet_, posta schermate
<mallet_> http://i44.tinypic.com/adkiog.png
<mallet_> http://i39.tinypic.com/2hezxis.png
<mallet_> http://i41.tinypic.com/35kvin7.png
<mallet_> http://i40.tinypic.com/6ynkv8.png queste sono le pagine che mi sono venute fuori
<cristian_c> mallet_, è un portatile?
<mallet_> è un hp touch smart 600
<mallet_> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?cc=it&lc=it&dlc=it&tmp_geoLoc=true&product=4144238
<cristian_c> mallet_, un AIO
<mallet_> cioè ? xd
<cristian_c> all-in-one
<mallet_> si esatto, mi dispiacerebbe non avere ubuntu su perchè mi piace veramente tanto, ma senza audio
<cristian_c> mallet_, se inserisci cuffie o altoparlanti esterni, l'audio lo senti?
<cristian_c> mallet_, cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<mallet_> si con le cuffie lo sento
<cristian_c> mallet_, ottimo, è già un indizio
<mallet_> devo scrivere nel terminale quello che mi hai scritto ?
<cristian_c> mallet_, s'
<cristian_c> *sì
<cristian_c> mallet_, intanto fai una prova anche con altoparlanti esterni
<mallet_> mi dice questo con quel codice : "Codec: Realtek ALC888"
<cristian_c> mallet_, digita: cp /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz $HOME
<mallet_> non succede nulla
<mallet_> cmq sia con cuffie da gaming che con cuffie normali funziona, in casa non ho altre cuffie/casse
<cristian_c> mallet_, hai digitato il comando?
<nikita> ciao a tutti...eccomi di nuovo
<nikita> ho reinstallato il tutto...ubuntu server 32bit
<mallet_> si ho digitato cp /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz $HOME
<nikita> ma dopo il login non mi carica nessuna interfaccia grafica!!!! aiuto!!!!!
<nikita> sono davvero imbranata???
<mallet_> ma non succede nulla
<cybernova> nikita, è ubuntu server per l'appunto non serve l'interfaccia grafica
<jester-> nikita: server non ha grafica
<nikita> <jester-> <cybernova> aiaiaiaiaiaiaia....
<nikita> allora mi serve una lista di comandi!!!!!! mannaggia
<jester-> nikita: perchè server?
<jester-> nikita: vuoi la grafica?
<nikita> <jester-> devo provare un sito per la scuola...
<nikita> ho bisogno di apache e di mysql
<nikita> ma senza grafica non saprei da dove iniziare!!!!
<jester-> nikita: anche la non server ce le ha
<cybernova> nikita, la grafica si può comunque installare
<jester-> nikita: che grafica vuoi
<nikita> <jester-> una qualsiasi che mi permetta di agire senza dover imaprare 2000 comandi
<jester-> iofeca unity, altro, o interfaccia leggera
<jester-> cybernova: secondo te?
<mallet_> cristian sicuro di averlo scritto corretto perchè se lo mando al terminatale non succede nulla
<cybernova> nikita, apt-get update && apt-get installa xfce4
<cybernova> con sudo
<cybernova> apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xfce4
<cristian_c> mallet_, gzip -d HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
<nikita> <cybernova> devo scrivere esattamente ciò che hai digitato?
<cybernova> si l'ulitmo
<cybernova> jester-, io ci installerei xfce :)
<nikita> <cybernova> un attimo che provo subito
<mallet_> cristian "HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz: No such file or directory"
<nikita> <cybernova> mi dice: apt command not found!!!!!
<jester-> cybernova: unity è veramente non adatto
<jester-> nikita: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<cybernova> nikita, hai sicuramente scritto il comando in maniera errata
<nikita> <jester-> provo subito
<cristian_c> mallet_, e cosa hai copiato nella home?
<mallet_> cieè
<mallet_> cioè
<mallet_> per home cosa intendi
<nikita> <cybernova><jester-> infatti avevo scritto in maniera errata il comando...ragazzi siete speciali...bravi.... ora sta lavorando.... ciaooooooooooo
<cybernova> jester-, non adatto a cosa? io l'ho utilizzato qualche volta 1 annetto fa e non era malaccio devo dire ma mi faceva perdere tempo...graficamente niente da dire eh ma non devo mettere in mostra lo screen del mio desktop
<jester-> cybernova: de gustibus
<jester-> non è pratico, fuori dal convenzionale e poco stabile
<jester-> secondo me
<cristian_c> mallet_, la tua cartella personale, quella che trovi quando apri il file manager
<mallet_> http://i43.tinypic.com/2qmgcht.png
<cybernova> jester-, la scelta di marketing per attirare più utenti è stato di mettere qualcosa di carino più che funzionale...magari avranno avuto anche ragione ma io preferisco altro
<jester-> eh
<cristian_c> mallet_, allora c'è XD
<cristian_c> mallet_, apri il file .txt
<mallet_> ho aperto il prima e viene fuori questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6439984/
<mallet_> che dici cristian ?
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> ALC882/883/885/888/889
<mallet_> si si grazie mille
<mallet_> devo metterlo nel terminale ?
<cristian_c> mallet_, no, è che la lista è lunga
<cristian_c> qual è il modello?
<mallet_> del pc ?
<mallet_> hp touch smart 600
<mallet_> cristian se non ne sei venuto a capo che ne dici se domani per le 5 e mezza ci ribecchiamo connessi e proseguiamo ?
<cristian_c> mallet_, 3stack-hp	HP machines with 3stack (Lucknow, Samba boards)
<cristian_c>   6stack-dell	Dell machines with 6stack (Inspiron 530)
<cristian_c> 3stack-dig	3-jack with SPDIF I/O
<cristian_c>   6stack-dig	6-jack digital with SPDIF I/O
<cristian_c> mallet_, dovresti provare una di queste
<cristian_c> mallet_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel
<cristian_c> mallet_, se non ci sono io ci sarà qualcun altro
<mallet_> okkkei molto gentile domani le provo e al massimo richiedo ;)
<buffolo65> Ciao. Mi chiamo Fabio e sono nuovo.
<buffolo65> Vorrei installare ununtu 13.10 su un pc non tanto vecchio (DELL T3400, 2 GB di RAM e 80 GB di HD), ma che ha solo il lettore CD e non DVD.
<cristian_c> buffolo65, il pc non è tanto recente
<cristian_c> buffolo65, provaci lubuntu, mal che vada
<buffolo65> L'iso della versione Ubuntu 13.10 pesa 704 MB e quindi il supporto non è adeguato. Ho provato a masterizzare un DVD, ma in quell'occasione ho scoperto che il lettore non è di DVD
<buffolo65> grazie cristian_c
<buffolo65> forse è vero, non è tanto recente, mami serve per un'associazione sportiva di dilettanti e quindi a caval donato ...
<cristian_c> buffolo65, meglio se la provi prima in live
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-19
<buffolo65> mi puoi spiegare un po' meglio? Sono un utente windows ed è la prima volta che mi avvicino all'open source e quindi ho bisogno di qualche aiuto in più ...
<cristian_c> buffolo65, prima di tutto, ti consiglio di tenere winz in dual boot, poi masterizza il cd con la iso scaricata e fai il boot da cd
<cristian_c> buffolo65, infine, scegli l'opzione di provare lubuntu senza installarlo. Se ti piase lo installi pure nell'hard disk
<buffolo65> ok, però il PC è stato totalemnte fomrattato e quindi è privo di SO: si tratta di un PC recuperato da una ditta privata che ha fatto una campagna di rinnovo macchine.
<buffolo65> Leggo che sei andato via.
<buffolo65> Grazie mille, comunque
<akis24> giorno
<Giacomo3791> Ho un hardhard disk esterno GTech di qualche anno fa, che uso per backup da un MacBook Pro, l'ho collegato a un laptop HP650 con Ubuntu attraverso una USB2.0. L'hard disk è ripartito in due metà: una per i backup del MacBook Pro, l'altra come storage. ll laptop legge solo in parte l'hard disk, in particolare dei file pdf contenuti nello storage, ma non legge le cartelle contenute nel backup. Che posso fare per far leggere al
<laura__> mi  aiutate  a verificare  impronta  mi da  sempre  un'altra  stringa
<laura__> sono   su  so  win  e  uso win md5 sum
<laura__> posso?
<laura__> 486d94f51b42b401ab72ca8fcedb2e97 potete  verificare che  sia  datta  per  lubuntu 13.10?
<ExPBoy> ?
<OverMe> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.10/release/MD5SUMS
<Paolo_> ciao,c'e' qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Paolo_
<ubot-it> Paolo_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Paolo_> non ho piu' modo di trovare i software scaricabili...
<jester-> Paolo_: cioè?
<Paolo_> avevo in passato la possibilita' di scegliere quali software utilizzare..ora non piu'
<jester-> Paolo_: spiegt meglio, cosa intendo per: non trovo piu i software
<Paolo_> come faccio a sapere la disponibilita' dei programmi qui' su ubuntu?
<jester-> Paolo_: che ubuntu hai
<Paolo_> 12.04
<jester-> Paolo_: li trovi nel sofware center
<Paolo_> non riesco piu' a trovarlo..
<jester-> o in synapic, che è meglio, se lo installi
<Paolo_> avevo software center..poi e' svanito..
<jester-> Paolo_: da solo non è sparito di sicuro
<Paolo_> sai come fare a ripescarlo?
<Paolo_> puo' essere che,inavvertitamente,mio figlio abbia cancellato qualcosa
<jester-> sicuro
<jester-> Paolo_: cpomincia a installare gestore pacchetti synaptic
<jester-> apri un terminale
<Paolo_> onestamente non so da che parte cominciare...dovrei essere guidato passo passo
<jester-> hai la barra sulla sinistra?
<Paolo_> si
<jester-> guarda che ci deve essere una icona schermino nero
<Paolo_> non c'e'...
<jester-> clicca il logo in cima alla barra e nella ricerca scrivi terminal
<Paolo_> ok,ci sono
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center
<jester-> enter e batti la pass che non vedrai
<Paolo_> azz non ricordo che password avevo
<jester->  e io non ho la palla di vetro
<Paolo_> senza questo mi e' precluso tutto quanto?
<jester-> yess
<Paolo_> non mi viene proprio in mente
<cybernova> Paolo_, come hai fatto ad accedere su ubuntu senza ricordarti la password?
<jester-> Paolo_: se il figlio ha segato la pass la sa
<Paolo_> non digito nessuna password per accedere a ubuntu
<jester-> senza pass ne installi ne rimuovi
<Paolo_> mio figlio ha 4 anni,non conosce password
<jester-> ha avvio diretto
<Paolo_> esatto
<jester-> e la pass è memorizzata
<cybernova> Paolo_, nemmeno la password di root ricordi?
<jester-> se vuoi installare o rimuovere serve la pass
<Paolo_> si,ho una password in mente ma non corrisponde
<jester-> cybernova: ubuntu non prevede root installando
<jester-> nemmeno come opzione
<cybernova> jester-, ah cavolo non lo sapevo grazie
<jester-> la si deve attivare ma non è una buona idea
<Paolo_> e' la password che uso per scaricare gli aggiornamenti
<jester-> Paolo_: allora la sai o prendi in giro
<jester-> la pass è una sola
<Paolo_> se io digito quella nel terminale non procedo
<jester-> la digiti. non la vedi e batti enter?
<Paolo_> ho provato le prime due volte senza vederla..ora invece la vedo
<jester-> ma va?
<Paolo_> mi da comando non trovato
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center
<jester-> pass e enter
<jester-> ti chiede pass di sticass
<jester-> la digiti e batti enter
<Paolo_> l'ho fatto diverse volte
<jester-> allora la pass è sbagliata
<jester-> o prendi in giro
<Paolo_> aspetta che riapro il terminale
<Paolo_> eccomi....ci sono
<Paolo_> sono entrato con la password ma mi da impossibile trovare software- enter
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall software-center
<jester-> scrivi bene
<Paolo_> l'ho fatto jester
<jester-> sudo apt-get update e metti quello che fa nel pastebin
<Paolo_> ha fatto la lettura delle informazioni sullo stato
<jester-> !paste | Paolo_
<ubot-it> Paolo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Paolo_> non ci sono..
<jester-> cosa
<Paolo_> non si trova il pacchetto
<jester-> sudo apt-get update e metti quello che fa nel pastebin
<Paolo_> fatto
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> leggi le istruzioni
<Paolo_> qual'e' l'indirizzo scusa..?
<jester-> lol
<jester-> http://sticsss
<Paolo_> non riesco a capirci un'acca
<jester-> hai aperto http://paste.ubuntu.com  ?
<Paolo_> si
<jester-> ai incollato cosa esce dopo sudo apt-get update?
<jester-> messo un nome e pigiato paste?
<Paolo_> si
<jester-> copiare e inciollare l'url/indirizzo è cosi difficile?
<jester-> questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6442176/
<Paolo_> che sarebbe questo?
<jester-> va bè abbiamo capito
<Paolo_> grazie comunque
<Pino> ciao a tutti
<Pino> volevo sapere se la skeda video nvidea geforce 210 è compatibile con ubuntu sia il 12.10 che il 13.04
<Pino> volevo sapere se la skeda video nvidea geforce 210 è compatibile con ubuntu sia il 12.10 che il 13.04
<akis24> Pino:  si è supportata
<Pino> per entrambi
<akis24> si Pino
<Pino> grazie gentilissimi come sempre
<akis24> di nulla
<marcopinna> ciao
<marcopinna> vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio portatile asus con schemo touch con processore intel core i3 4gb ram
<marcopinna> ho scaricato ubuntu ho fatto le partizioni del disco
<marcopinna> poi ho messo sulla chiavetta ubuntu in modalità lettura come se fosse un dvd
<marcopinna> riavvio il pc
<marcopinna> vado per installare ubuntu e mi dice che non ho sistema operativo
<akis24> marcopinna:  come hai messo ubuntu sulla chiavetta ?
<marcopinna> quindi  non  mi fà installare sulle partizione anzi mi chiede di formattare tutto e di mettere ubuntu
<marcopinna> ma io lo vorrei usare affianco di windows8
<akis24> !uefi | marcopinna
<ubot-it> marcopinna: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<marcopinna> l'ho messo con il programma che consiglia ubuntu
<akis24> !uefi | marcopinna
<akis24> marcopinna: leggiti la guida al link sopra
<marcopinna> ok grazie
<marcopinna> spero di riuscirci
<vito_> ciao
<Guest69168> ciao
<Guest69168> ho bisogno di aiuto su quali driver installare per nvidia 520 mx
<Guest69168> si blocca ogni volta che ne installo uno
<Guest69168>  sono 20  volte che formatto
<krabador> Guest52017, lspci da terminale
<krabador> Guest52017, e posta il contenuto su pastebin
<Guest69168> tutte le guide sono inutili una frustrazione
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest69168
<ubot-it> Guest69168: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest69168> i giochi  non  vanno con la intell
<krabador> Guest69168, lspci da terminale
<Guest69168> ok
<krabador> Guest69168, posta il contenuto su pastebin
<Guest69168> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6442398/
<Guest69168> ecco
<ExPBoy> Guest52017, ma hai una intel montata
<Guest69168>  ibrida
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> in linux le ibride...
<Guest69168> con nvidia optimum
<ExPBoy> appunto
<krabador> Guest69168, nella 13.10 sono supportate un po' meglio
<Guest69168> infatti sono in 13.10
<Guest69168> e uno schifo
<Guest69168>  praticamente la nvidia non viene proprio calcolata
<ExPBoy> Guest52017, dire che è uno schifo non risolve niente
<krabador> Guest69168, sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<Guest69168> bumble non  funziona
<Guest69168> lo ho provato 1000 volte
<Guest69168> mi da gli stessi frame rate anche con optirun
<Guest69168> quindi non funziona
<Guest69168>  nvdia prime  non  serve
<Guest69168>   mi manda tutto in palla
<Guest69168>  si blocca con schermo nero dopo il login
<Guest69168> non so piu che fare
<krabador> Guest69168, mandami, per favore , il pastebin
<krabador> con il comando che ti ho mandato prima
<Guest69168> di  cosa
<Guest69168> '?
<krabador> Guest69168, sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<krabador> Guest69168, fa vedere il risultato, per favore
<Guest69168> ok mandami il pastebin
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest69168> lo sto installando ora sperando che non si blocchi
<krabador> Guest69168, serviva il pastebin del comando prima dell'installazione
<Guest69168> non ho capito
<krabador> Guest69168, mi serviva vedere cosa ti appariva, con quel comando, prima di assecondare l'installazione
<Guest69168> aa  ok  cerco di postarti quello
<krabador> Guest69168, in ogni caso, cerca di leggere un po' di documentazione a riguardo
<krabador> come
<krabador> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Guest69168> gia fatto
<krabador> e qui, c'è un ask abbastanza utile
<krabador> http://askubuntu.com/questions/36930/how-well-do-laptops-with-nvidia-optimus-work
<krabador> segnalato dal team
<Guest69168> speriamo
<onegin> ciao, avrei questa situazione da risolvere. Mi fa così con tutti i programmi che provo ad installare
<onegin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6442422/
<jester-> se 13,10 serve solo il pacchetto
<Guest69168> cmq mi da poi siste program problem detected esi blocca  lo schermo  nero
<jester-> bumblee-nvidia
<krabador> Guest69168, finquando nvidia non rilascia un driver con il supporto completo
<jester-> krabador: è rialsciato nella 13.10
<jester-> rilasciato
<Guest69168> c'è nvidia prime  non capisco  perchè si impalla
<jester-> Guest69168: 13.10?
<jester-> non devi mettere prime
<krabador> Guest69168, prima di riavviare , manda sudo apt-get install bumblebee primus linux-headers-generic
<jester-> toglilo e installa bumblebee-nvidia, non serve altro
<glpiana> ola
<onegin> ola
<Guest69168> okok
<Guest69168>  lo sto facendo
<Guest69168> ti faccio sapere
<Guest69168> ok bunblebee e installato
<Guest69168> prime  non lo ho installato dopo l'ultimo ripristino  per cui non c'è
<Guest69168> mi dice che primus e gia  alla versione piu recente
<Guest69168> per cui che faccio ?
<Guest69168>  riavvio
<Guest69168>  e se si blocca ancora
<Guest69168> ??
<Guest69168>  ufff
<enzotib> !enter | Guest69168
<ubot-it> Guest69168: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Guest69168> okok
<krabador> Guest69168, allora
<krabador> Guest69168, non riavviare
<Guest69168> ok
<Guest69168> che faccio
<A_Paternoster> Qualcuno mi può aiutare ? ho un problema con i thread in c++ . . .
<krabador> !chat | A_Paternoster
<ubot-it> A_Paternoster: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<A_Paternoster> krabador, scusa non mi sono accorto . . . è xk sto usando xchat XD
<krabador> Guest69168, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<krabador> A_Paternoster,  ;)
<krabador> Guest69168, e posta su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest6
<ubot-it> Guest6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest69168
<ubot-it> Guest69168: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest69168> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6442469/
<LOL> salve
<nonloso> salveee
<nonloso> voglio installare wine ma non riesco perchè mi dice che le dipendenze non possono essere soddisfatte
<nonloso> come risolvo?
<jester-> Guest69168: non vedo primus e dovrebbe essere aposto
<Guest69168> si
<jester-> Guest69168: prova a riavviare
<jester-> !info wine
<ubot-it> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu7 (saucy), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<Guest69168> vado
<jester-> nonloso: devi abilitare i repo extra
<nonloso> jester-: come faccio?
<jester-> nonloso: sudo jockey-gtk
<jester-> no scusa
<jester-> nonloso: sudo software-properties-gtk
<onegin> può andar bene anche per me?
<jester-> dipende
<nonloso> sono dentro...
<nonloso> mo?
<onegin> va be', allora aspetto
<jester-> onegin: male non fa, da non abilitare sono i prposed
<jester-> nonloso: altro sofware
<nonloso> ci sono
<jester-> nonloso: abilta tutto meno cdrom
<nonloso> jester-: in realtà non ho solo una voce li
<jester-> nonloso: appunto
<jester-> abilitale tutte meno cdrom
<nonloso> ti faccio lo stamp
<nonloso> jester-: http://prntscr.com/257yl2
<jester-> nonloso: sicuro che hai ubuntu originale?
<nonloso> ovvio, o lameno credo... scaricato dal ubuntu-it.org
<nonloso> versione 12.04 lts
<jester-> nonloso: è zoppa assai
<jester-> nonloso: fa vedere cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<nonloso> jester-: l'unica modifica che ho apportato è stato aggiungere l'ultimo
<nonloso> http://pastebin.com/S268SjtE
<jester-> nonloso: ti manca 3/4 di sources
<nonloso> ah...
<nonloso> beh io tengo abilitati solo gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza e quelli raccomandati
<jester-> nonloso: allora niente wine
<jester-> e i securety non li vedo
<nonloso> jester-: quelli di sicurezza ci devono essere per forza... anche perchè li ho appena fatti
<nonloso> http://prntscr.com/257zwn
<jester-> nonloso: ma nel file manca mezzo mondo
<nonloso> jester-: ho fatto copia e incolla da quelli proposti qui
<nonloso> erano su ubuntupaste
<jester-> nonloso: aggiungi deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu saucy partner
<jester->   invece di saucy metti il nome della tua distro
<jester-> nonloso: e deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu saucy main
<LoZioNe> Salve a tutti
<LoZioNe> c'è qualcuno che se ne intende di modem?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<LoZioNe> ciao glpiana, no aspetta,non si tratta di installazione o altro ;)
<glpiana> LoZioNe, quindi?
<LoZioNe> al modem Wifi di Alice ho "modificato" un'antenna
<LoZioNe> in pratica ho giuntato un'antenna dell'Alpha all'antenna originale del modem
<glpiana> !chat | LoZioNe sei nel canale sbagliato
<ubot-it> LoZioNe sei nel canale sbagliato: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LoZioNe> okk passo di la
<nonloso> glpiana: come faccio a vedere il nome della mia distro ?
<nonloso> jester-: come faccio a vedere il nome della mia distro ?
<glpiana> nonloso, lsb_release -a
<jester-> nonloso: lsb_release -a
<nonloso> con quale voce sostituisco ? No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise
<jester-> nonloso: il nome è precise
<jester-> quindi al posto di saucy metti precise
<nonloso> jester-: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise e deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise
<jester-> nonloso: deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu saucy main
<jester-> deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu saucy main
<jester-> precise al posto di saucy
<nonloso> il -src solo nella seconda?
<jester-> nonloso: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu saucy partner
<jester-> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu saucy partner
<jester-> nonloso: una riga dopo l'altra
<free_diving> Salve a tutti una piccola info
<free_diving> ho bisogno di un software server ftp per far fare da server al mio pc
<free_diving> nella mia Lan. una cosa semplice da utilizzare?
<ExPBoy> !ftp
<ubot-it> ftp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<free_diving> cosa offre ubuntu in merito?
<nonloso> jester-: solo questi 2 ? c'è altro?
<free_diving> ExPBoy: lo avevo visto volevo evitare linee di comando ma utilizzare qualcosa tipo filezilla o cose del genere
<jester-> nonloso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6442628/
<nonloso> si si jester- avevo già fatto! :)
<nonloso> altro da aggiungere?
<jester-> no
<jester-> nonloso: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> nonloso: sudo apt-get install wine
<nonloso> un ultima cosa
<nonloso> ok grazie mille jester-
<nonloso> esiste un programma come sandbox per linux ?
<jester-> !programmi
<ubot-it> Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<nonloso> visto ... nulla che faccia al caso mio
<jester-> nonloso: sandbox sarebbe?
<nonloso> jester-:
<nonloso> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandbox_%28computer_security%29
<glpiana> nonloso, virtualbox
<jester-> nonloso: di simile vmware player da prendere sul sito o virtualbox nei repo
<nonloso> io uso virtualbox per viryualizzare i sistemi operativi
<nonloso> si può usare anche con i semplici programmi?
<glpiana> nonloso, no, li esegui nei sistemi che stai visrtualizzando
<nonloso> glpiana: quindi esistendo sandboxie per windows, prima emulo windows e poi esegui il mio programma ... giusto?
<jester-> nonloso: anche, tutte le vie portano al duomo
<nonloso> a questo punto non ne avrei comunque bisogno perchè non esistono malware in grado di superare una vm
<nonloso> giusto?
<jester-> bella domanda
<nonloso> a meno che non esista uno 0days
<jester-> nonloso: tieni presente che è come avere un pc nel pc
<nonloso> ok
<jester-> quindi le porcate le becchi come se fosse un normale pc winz
<nonloso> ma rimangono li dentro
<jester-> vantaggio: fai una coi
<jester-> una copia della vm e ripristini in 2 minuti
<jester-> nonloso: rimangono la dentro
<jester-> anche se escono a liunux gli fanno le pippe
<nonloso> OKOK
<jester-> linux*
<nonloso> grazie mille per il supporto
<nonloso> scappo
<nonloso> cmq jester-  alla fine con wine non ho risolto :( http://pastebin.com/viNNbJYV
<nonloso> sarà per un altra volta
<nonloso> buona giornata
<etw> ciao
<etw> potreste aiutarmi a trovare dei driver ??
<andreaceo> buongiorno
<etw> ciao buongiorno
<SKYPE> ciao a tutti
<SKYPE> devo chattare con un amico che usa windows
<jester-> etw: che driver
<jester-> SKYPE: quindi?
<SKYPE> qualcuno mi consiglia una soluzione diversa da skype
<etw> stampante brother multif. MFC 7420
<SKYPE> ?
<jester-> SKYPE: amns
<SKYPE> c'è anche per windows?
<jester-> etw: sul sito brother?
<jester-> SKYPE: è clone di msn
<jester-> SKYPE: ma slype funge nene in ubuntu
<andreaceo> da poco ho installato ubuntu 12.04 nel mio pc, un pò datato, sono riuscito in tutto però mi ritrovo con la ventola del pc che va a mille...può essere dipeso da ubuntu o è proprio il mio pc che sta tirando gli ultimi?
<SKYPE> su ubuntu 13.10 64 bit skype non funge!
<etw> si ma mi chiede la versione di ios
<krabador> SKYPE, potete usare tranquillamente entrambi skype,cosi' come google talk semplicemente col browser, o configurando empathy
<UbuntOne> salve, ho un problema, ho prenotato la vostra ultima console la One però ancora Gamestop non me la rilascia ...
<krabador> SKYPE, come hai installato skype?
<krabador> !chat UbuntOne
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat UbuntOne'
<krabador> !chat | UbuntOne
<ubot-it> UbuntOne: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> eh anche gogol ha la chat con cam
<SKYPE> ho scaricato l'rpm dal sito ma ubuntu dice che mancano delle dipendenze
<andreaceo> qualche suggerimento?
<SKYPE> che trovo solo per la versione a 32 bit
<krabador> SKYPE, allora, se hai scaricato il pacchetto dal sito
<jester-> SKYPE: ma va, è nei repo basta abilitare repo e partners
<krabador> SKYPE, manda sudo apt-get -yf install
<jester-> e c'è comunque il deb sul sito
<jester-> toglilo quello converitto
<SKYPE> riprovo a riinstallarlo?
<jester-> convertito
<jester-> SKYPE: non va bene
<SKYPE> riprovo a reinstallarlo?
<jester-> quello da rpm va ben no
<jester-> SKYPE: che ubuntu usi
<SKYPE> 13.10 a 64bit
<krabador> SKYPE, o scarichi il pacchetto deb dal sito, per ubuntu, lo installi con sudo dpkg -i pacchetto && sudo apt-get -yf install
<jester-> SKYPE: apri un terminale
<krabador> SKYPE, o abiliti i reposytory partner
<jester-> SKYPE: sudo software-properties-gtk
<etw> jester scusa ma come ios che devo scegliere ??
<SKYPE> se abilito i reposity partner posso installare skype dal repository?
<krabador> si
<SKYPE> come faccio ad abilitare?
<jester-> SKYPE: sudo software-properties-gtk
<jester-> SKYPE: altro software e abilta tutto meno  cdrom
<SKYPE> possiamo parlare in una sezione a parte non capisco più una mazza
<SKYPE> mi si è aperta una finestra, che devo fare?
<jester-> SKYPE: apri un terminale
<SKYPE> ok
<SKYPE> poi?
<jester-> leggere qui e in pvt lè istess
<jester-> aperto?
<SKYPE> si
<SKYPE> gi@gi-desktop:~$ sudo software-properties-gtk [sudo] password for gi:  gpg: /tmp/tmplhz4eg/trustdb.gpg: creato il trustdb
<jester-> sudo sudo software-properties-gtk
<etw> Ezio scusa come faccio ?
<SKYPE> ok e poi?
<jester-> SKYPE: entra in altro software
<SKYPE> mi si apre una finestra "Software e aggiornamenti"
<jester-> SKYPE: entra in altro software
<SKYPE> ok
<jester-> metti la spunta a tutto meno la riga cdrom
<SKYPE> non c'è scritto cd rom
<jester-> SKYPE: partener di canonicla
<jester-> le due righe dopo
<jester-> indipendente le 2 righe dopo
<SKYPE> ci sono 7 spunte
<SKYPE> partner di canonical
<SKYPE> partner di canonical (codice sorgente)
<SKYPE> indipendente
<SKYPE> indipendente (codice sorgente)
<SKYPE> opera browser
<jester-> SKYPE: totale 4 righe
<jester-> opera è un ppa che hai aggiunto tu e fa male alla salute
<akis24> etw: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/BrotherMfc7420  segui la guida
<SKYPE> ma a partner di canonical ci vuole la spunta?
<jester-> SKYPE: se non a metti non si attivano
<SKYPE> non ho capito cosa devo fare
<SKYPE> mi mandate il link per postare un'immagine?
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> SKYPE: metti la spunta
<SKYPE> almeno vi faccio vedere dove sono
<jester-> mica ci vuole uno studio
<SKYPE> http://imagebin.org/277858
<SKYPE> vedete?
<jester-> SKYPE: abilita ance le prime due stringhe
<SKYPE> ok e poi?
<krabador> SKYPE, chiudi, mandi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<jester-> poi la mamma ha fatto gli gnocchi,
<jester-> SKYPE: chiudi
<jester-> krabador: dovrebe rimouvere il tarocco da rpm
<krabador> ah, si.
<jester-> e cancellare .Skype
<SKYPE> sta scrivendo sul terminale...
<SKYPE> wawwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<SKYPE> grandissimi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SKYPE> skype ora funziona!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<SKYPE> grazie!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jester-> ma va
<SKYPE> posso anche installare teamweaver?
<SKYPE> come devo fare?
<glpiana> SKYPE, http://www.teamviewer.com/it/download/linux.aspx
<SKYPE> avevo avuto problemi anche con quello
<jester-> guradare nel sotware center
<jester-> guardare*
<jester-> SKYPE: li dentro c'è una camionata di roba
<SKYPE> teamviewer non c'è
<SKYPE> e usando l'rpm dal sito avevo incontrato un sacco di problemi con le dipendenze
<glpiana> SKYPE, ti ho dato il sito
<glpiana> SKYPE, e smettila con sti rpm. non usi più suse quindi devi convincerti di usare i .deb
<SKYPE> scusa
<SKYPE> hai ragione
<SKYPE> quale dei 2 devo scaricare?
<SKYPE> la beta oppure no?
<jester-> è come se gli rpm usassero i deb
<vito> ciao
<glpiana> SKYPE, non prendere la beta. è una beta, appunto
<SKYPE> fatto
<SKYPE> poi?
<Guest98699> ho istallato bunblebee adesso report problem detected  se   riavvio  scermo nero   aiuto
<glpiana> SKYPE, se guardi appena sopra al link per il download troverai le istruzioni per l'installazione. leggile
<SKYPE> Apro con ubuntu software center? avevo già provato in questo modo... :(
<jester-> Guest98699: sei quello di qualche ora fa?
<Guest98699> si  si
<Guest98699>  mado  che  stress
<jester-> Guest98699: aspettavamo
<Guest98699> grazie
<jester-> Guest98699: devi purgare il ppa
<Guest98699> come?
<jester-> Guest98699: o cancellarlo e rimuover tutta la roba nvidia
<Guest98699> non voglio formattare  ancora
<Guest98699> ufff
<Guest98699> la 30esima  volta
<Guest98699> aiutatemi perfavore
<jester-> poi fare un apt-get update e sudo apt-get install bublebee-nvidia
<SKYPE> "la dipendenza non uò essere soddisfatta"
<glpiana> Guest98699, invece di dare sfogo alle frustrazioni cerca di seguire quello che ti dice jester-
<SKYPE> stesso errore dell'altra volta
<glpiana> !paste | SKYPE
<ubot-it> SKYPE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> SKYPE, ma stai seguendo le istruzioni del sito o stai andando a caso?
<Guest98699>  una cosa alla volta come purgo il ppa?
<jester-> Guest98699: sei sul pc in questione?
<Guest98699> si
<SKYPE> sul sito c'è scritto di cliccare su "Apri con Ubuntu software center"!
<jester-> Guest98699: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<SKYPE> certo che le sto seguendo!
<jester-> Guest98699: fatto?
<Guest98699> si
<glpiana> SKYPE, vabbè, io nelle istruzioni del sito leggo un'altra cosa
<Guest98699> fatto
<jester-> Guest98699: sudo ppa-purge  ppa:bumblebee/stable
<Guest98699> aspetto
<Guest98699> fatto
<jester-> Guest98699: sta facendo?
<Guest98699> fatto  fatto
<jester-> Guest98699: adesso fa vedere cosa risponde dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> Guest98699: adesso fa vedere cosa risponde dpkg -l | grep bumblebee
<Guest98699> te lo pasto dammi un pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> SKYPE, se non risolvi fammi sapere
<SKYPE> Nel caso in cui "dpkg" indica le dipendenze mancanti, completare l'installazione eseguendo il seguente comando:  sudo apt-get install -f
<SKYPE> ho trovato scritto quello e ho provato ma senza risultato
<glpiana> SKYPE, ecco, se poi leggi più sotto ancora dice che sui sistemi 64 bit recenti devi prendere il pacchetto 32 bit
<Guest98699> è lunghetto  ii  nautilus-share 0.7.3-1ubunt amd64        Nautilus extension to share folde ii  ncurses-base   5.9+20130608 all          basic terminal type definitions ii  ncurses-bin    5.
<Guest98699> ii  nautilus-share 0.7.3-1ubunt amd64        Nautilus extension to share folde ii  ncurses-base   5.9+20130608 all          basic terminal type definitions ii  ncurses-bin    5.9+20130608 amd64        terminal-related programs and man ii  nepomuk-core-d 4:4.11.2-0ub all          Nepomuk Semantik Desktop core lib ii  nepomuk-core-f 4:4.11.2-0ub amd64        Nepomuk Semantik Desktop core lib ii  net-tools      1.60-25ubunt amd64  
<jester-> Guest98699: ???
<jester-> Guest98699: nel pastebin dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Guest98699> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6442872/
<Guest98699> si  si  ho postato entranbi
<jester-> lol che cazzo di comando hai dato
<jester-> Guest98699: nel pastebin dpkg -l | grep nvidia  e posta
<Guest98699> FATTO
<SKYPE> quindi scarico la versione a 32 bit e installo quella?!?!?!?!?!
<jester-> fa vedere
<glpiana> SKYPE, sì, ti darà errore, a quel punto dai sudo apt-get -f install  e ti configurerà tutto a dovere
<Guest98699> aspe mandami un altro pastebin
<jester-> non puo ripsondere tutta quella roba
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Guest98699, pastebin non cambia a ogni chiamata
<glpiana> sempre quell'indirizzo è
<Guest98699> ok
<Guest98699> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6442885/
<Guest98699> ecco
<jester-> ha rimosso un tubo
<jester-> Guest98699: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Guest98699> bisogna fare lupgrade update
<jester-> seguiamme
<Guest98699> ok
<Guest98699> poi?
<jester-> metti nel paste
<Guest98699> aa ok
<SKYPE> installato ma non funzionante
<SKYPE> mi si è aperta la finestra "pacchetto mancante"
<SKYPE> ora neanche più quella
<Guest98699> non succede niente
<SKYPE> clicco su teamweaber e niente
<SKYPE> non si apre
<jester-> Guest98699: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d  non trova nulla?
<Guest98699> no ho controllato è vuota la cartella
<glpiana> SKYPE, in un terminale scrivi: dpkg -l | grep teamviewer
<jester-> Guest98699: sudo dpkg --purge bumblebee-nvidia   nvidia-304  nvidia-current nvidia-settings-304
<Guest98699> in esecuzione
<SKYPE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6442905/
<Guest98699> fatto
<jester-> Guest98699: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> SKYPE, sudo apt-get -f install
<Guest98699> fatto
<jester-> Guest98699: sudo apt-get install  bumblebee-nvidia
<SKYPE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6442918/
<glpiana> SKYPE, lo avevi già messo con l'rpm?
<SKYPE> avevo pasticciato in passato
<Guest98699> fatto
<SKYPE> non ricordo più cosa ho fatto
<jester-> Guest98699: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<SKYPE> credo di aver usato solo il deb
<SKYPE> a 64 bit
<Guest98699> quindi
<glpiana> SKYPE, ls .config/teamviewer8/              ti da qualcosa?
<jester-> Guest98699: a "quiet splash" aggoinugu "quiet splash nomodeset"
<SKYPE> config  dosdevices  drive_c  logfiles  system.reg  userdef.reg  user.reg
<glpiana> SKYPE, rm -r .config/teamviewer8/
<Guest98699> si apre una finestra con editor di testo
<jester-> aggiungi
<jester-> Guest98699: a "quiet splash" modifica in  "quiet splash nomodeset"
<Guest98699> ok
<SKYPE> il secondo codice nonmi da nulla
<glpiana> SKYPE, ora scrivi: teamviewer
<SKYPE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6442940/
<aeg> salve, sono nuovo di linux, oggi ho scaricato debian ma manca il flmware ipw2100-1.3.fw x il wireless! dove posso trovarlo??
<SKYPE> wawwww
<Guest98699> chido ?
<SKYPE> si ora va!!!!!!!!!!
<Guest98699> chiudo?
<jester-> Guest98699: salva e chiudi
<SKYPE> posso collegarmi al tuo pc così vediamo se va?
<Guest98699> ok
<glpiana> SKYPE, scordatelo :D
<jester-> Guest98699: sudo update-grub
<SKYPE> grazie mille
<SKYPE> ora va
<glpiana> SKYPE, bene
<SKYPE> wawwww
<Guest98699> fatto
<SKYPE> sono strafelice
<SKYPE> ora posso usare skype e teamweaver anche su linux!!!!!!!!!!!!
<OverMe> aeg, questo non è il canale di supporto per debian
<SKYPE> grazie mille!!!!!!
<jester-> Guest98699: sudo reboot
<aeg> overme qual'è??
<OverMe> #debian-it immagino
<glpiana> OverMe, quanto viene il pane al chilo?
<jester-> eh
<aeg> grazie =)
<glpiana> OverMe, sai dimmi dove trovare un buon gommista?
<jester-> dipende dal tipo
<jester-> lol
<OverMe> lowl
<glpiana> :)
<jester-> ahahaha
<jester-> me le segno
<SKYPE> ciao a tutti e grazie ancora
<aeg> salve, sono nuovo di linux, oggi ho scaricato debian ma manca il flmware ipw2100-1.3.fw x il wireless! dove posso trovarlo??
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> aeg, ancora?
<glpiana> o sono io che ho un deja vu
<OverMe> -.-²
<jester-> anmò?
<glpiana> o sono io che sono andato su #debian-it
<jester-> aeg:  /j #debian-it
<aeg> scusate ho sbagliato finestra
<aeg> :(
<vito_> salve rieccomi
<jester-> vito_: laura?
<jester-> alura
<Guest86343> macello
<Guest86343>  risoluzione bassa
<jester-> Guest86343: cioè?
<Guest86343>  e sempre il segnale derrore
<jester-> Guest86343: sudo nvidia-settings
<jester-> Guest86343: che segnale
<jester-> Guest86343: lo fai un bel lavoro?
<jester-> !ripristiono | Guest86343
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ripristiono'
<jester-> !ripristino | Guest86343
<ubot-it> Guest86343: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Guest86343> Si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema
<jester-> Guest86343: il ppa ha fatto danni
<Guest86343> mado  dinuovo
<jester-> un bel ripristino, non perdi i dati e torna nuova
<Guest86343> lo  sapevo
<Guest86343> grazie  lo ho fatto mille volte
<jester-> poi installi il bombasticass-nvidia
<Guest86343>  sarebbe?
<jester-> sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<jester-> sena fare null'altro
<Guest86343> no raga ci rinuncio a bunblebee
<Guest86343>  altri metodi?
<jester-> se non fai casino funa a dovere
<jester-> funa
<jester-> funza
<jester-> lol
<jester-> Guest86343: con intel nvidia è il solo metodo a meno che ti fa disattivare intel nel bios
<Guest86343> grazie cmq dell ennesimo ripristino  fatto  gia mille  volte
<Guest86343> misa che torno  a  window 8
<jester-> bè 1000 1001 non ti cambia la vita
<Guest86343> si  si  pero
<jester-> il wiki ammargano non è ancora aggiornato per la 13.10 e ci sono un sacco di lamentele
<jester-> il nostro lo dice chiaro
<jester-> Guest86343: winz lo hai segato?
<Guest86343> si  si  che  pacco
<Guest86343> uffa
<jester-> hai fatto male
<jester-> fra l'altro è un ottimo os
<Guest86343> 2 ripristini in un giorno
<jester-> Guest86343: se hai segato winz rifai una installazione pulita
<jester-> che è meglio
<Guest86343> ma non  posso  giocare  a  che  mi  serve
<Guest86343> ?
<jester-> e che pensi di giocarci in linux
<Guest86343> nemmeno  vedere video in alta risoluzione
<jester-> i video li vdrai
<Guest86343>  vallapena avere un 64 bit
<jester-> certo
<Guest86343> 17 pollici
<jester-> centra no il video
<jester-> ma la cpu
<Guest86343> anche i  video
<jester-> e orami sono tutte a 64
<Guest86343> non caricano nemmeno la 720
<jester-> bè col generico va al minimo
<Guest86343> non esiste soluzione?
<jester-> Guest86343: fare quello che ti ho detto e in mezz'ora te la cavi
<Guest86343> ci vorrebbe un acker
<jester-> ma va
<jester-> sei stato tradito da una guida non aggiornata
<Guest86343> non  va  lo  stesso  dovrei  rifare la stessa operazione ed avere gli  stessi  errori chi me lo fa  fare
<Guest86343> solo il  mio amico ci puo riuscire
<Guest86343> a installare driver stabili
<Guest86343> se nn ci riesce  lui allora  passo a windows 8
<jester-> Guest86343: piu semplice che dopo aver reinstallato aprire un terminale e digitare sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<jester-> e riavviare
<Guest86343> si  perche  si blocchera ancora
<Guest86343> e  poi non  serrve a  niente
<jester-> anche un lobotomizzato ci riuscirebbe
<glpiana> vedo che c'è ottimismo
<jester-> Guest86343: vedi un po te
<Guest86343> non  serve la cpu e  ferma lo  stesso
<Guest86343> quando esce il prossimo ubuntu?
<jester-> aprile
<jester-> ma sarà la stessa cosa
<Guest86343> forse fara un po meno schifo
<jester-> Guest86343: non te lo ha ordinato il medico di mettere ubuntu
<Guest86343> e che mi dite di kbuntu?
<Guest86343>  o qualke distribuzione in cui posso  far  funzionare al meglio la cpu
<jester-> che è la stessa identia cosa con un vestito un po piu bello
<jester-> Guest86343: non è la cpu ma il driver video
<jester-> certo che se trolli non c'è verso
<Guest86343> unix?
<Guest86343> bo
<jester-> Guest86343: il cinema lo avrai anche reinstallando winz
<jester-> che a prima botta non avrà il driver
<Guest86343> una volta sono riuscito ad installare nvidia prime
<jester-> se lo trva per i cazzi sui sei fortunato altrimenti dirai che è una M
<Guest86343> andava una bomba  era attiva solo la gt force nvidia
<jester-> va bè
<Guest86343> poi si blocco  e  non  ci  sono piu riuscito  con i driver 319
<Guest86343> forse e instabile pero molte guide dicono che bunblebee non serve dalla  13.10 in poi e che nvidia prime sia la soluzione  migliore
<Guest86343> c'è molta confusione
<Guest86343> boo!!
<glpiana> Guest86343, fammi sta prova
<glpiana> Guest86343, dimmi se vedi il menu di grub all'avvio del pc
<Guest86343> sarebbe?
<jester-> glpiana: dimenticavo controllagli il sourceslist che se lo ha aggiunto a mano il ppa sta li il problema
<Guest86343> il menu di grub  cioe devo riavviare
<glpiana> Guest86343, allora, ripartiamo. scrivi in un terminale: cat /etc/apt/sources.list         e anche: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<glpiana> !paste | Guest86343
<ubot-it> Guest86343: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> glpiana: non ha niente dentro sospetto che abbia taroccato il osurces.list
<Guest86343> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6443087/  il primo
<Guest86343> l'altro comando non esiste
<Guest86343> non risponde
<glpiana> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy-proposed restricted multiverse universe main
<jester-> Guest86343: dici disapre poco ma i proposed li hai abiltati e poi ti lamenti
<glpiana> eccolo qui!
<Guest86343> non mi fate fare dinuovo il ripristino vi prego!!1
<glpiana> Guest86343, il secondo comando non esiste o non risponde?
<Guest86343> e  vuota la cartella quindi va a capo con un altra riga di comando
<jester-> Guest86343: propoed ha fatto danni e non si capisce perchè non vuoi rienstallare, lo avresti gia fatto 2 volte mentre ti pngi addosso
<glpiana> Guest86343, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Guest86343> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6443104/
<jester-> un soources-list da manicomio
<Guest86343> ma io ho fatto solo quello che mi avete chiesto
<glpiana> Guest86343, sudo apt-get purge bumblebee-nvidia nvidia-304 nvidia-current nvidia-settings-304
<jester-> balle
<Guest86343> e poi cosa significa abilitare i proposed?
<jester-> i proposed non si attivano da soli e nemmeno ilfie si concia cosi
<glpiana> Guest86343, mi stai seguendo?
<jester-> glpiana: pare evidente che trolla
<glpiana> jester-, se segue bene,. se no che si arrangi
<Guest86343> segu seguo
<Guest86343> fatto
<glpiana> Guest86343, ora scrivi: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Guest86343> si fatto
<Guest86343>  va  a  capo con riga di comando
<glpiana> Guest86343, gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> Guest86343, nella scheda aggiornamenti togli la spunta ai proposed poi chiudi
<Guest86343> mi dice di  installare gtk
<Guest86343> gksu pardon
<glpiana> Guest86343, scrivi: sudo software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> Guest86343, quindi?
<Guest86343> fatto  sta ricaricando gli agg.
<jester-> lol
<glpiana> Guest86343, Guest86343 dimmi quando termina
<Guest86343> terminato
<glpiana> Guest86343, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest86343> ho abilitato i proposed dasolo pensavo che servissero
<Guest86343> ecco l'errore  ma  non centra  con i drver vero?
<glpiana> Guest86343, sta installando roba?
<Guest86343> fatto
<Guest86343>   si  piu o  meno
<glpiana> ha finito?
<Guest86343> si
<glpiana> Guest86343, scrivi: uname -a            e copia qui la riga
<Guest86343> ok
<Guest86343> a ricominciato
<Guest86343> a estrarre roba  un  attimo
<glpiana> Guest86343, hai detto che aveva finito
<glpiana> e ora da solo ricomincia?
<Guest86343> Linux vito-300E4A-300E5A-300E7A-3430EA-3530EA 3.11.0-14-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 17:04:55 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Guest86343> ecco la  riga
<glpiana> ecco la grana
<glpiana> Guest86343, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<jester-> glpiana: i proposed non trasiscono mai
<glpiana> jester-, già
<Guest86343> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6443149/
<jester-> ogni colpo uno sminchiamento
<glpiana> maledetto quello che li ha inseriti lì
<jester-> eh
<Guest86343> bastardi
<jester-> idiota assai
<Guest86343> haha
<jester-> Guest86343: va che li hai abilitati tu
<glpiana> Guest86343, apt-cache policy linux-image-3.11.0-14-generic
<jester-> o qualche tuo amico scenzioato
<jester-> glpiana: ultimo normale è -13
<Guest86343> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6443157/
<Guest86343> fatto
<glpiana> Guest86343, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.11.0-14-generic linux-image-extra-3.11.0-14-generic
<Guest86343> fatto
<glpiana> Guest86343, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> Guest86343, cancella il nomodeset           e salva e chiudi
<glpiana> Guest86343, poi dai: sudo update-grub
<Guest86343> ok fatto
<glpiana> Guest86343, fa vedere l'output dlel'ultimo comando
<DarthDepa> ciao a tutti :)
<DarthDepa> devo installare Ubuntu 13.10 sul mio portatile, accanto a Windows 8
<Guest86343> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6443183/
<DarthDepa> Ho sentito dire che ci sono problemi con il GRUB... e' vero?
<glpiana> Guest86343, ok, ora dammi ancora su pastebin l'output di: lsmod
<glpiana> !uefi | DarthDepa
<ubot-it> DarthDepa: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> DarthDepa: in installazione sceglierai installa accanto a winz
<jester-> DarthDepa: ma deframmenta winz prima
<jester-> e leggi la glpiana guida
<DarthDepa> Windows è appena stato installato
<glpiana> DarthDepa, deframmenta comuqnue
<jester-> eh
<DarthDepa> ok :)
<Guest86343> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6443189/
<DarthDepa> ma ho la necessità di specificare le dimensioni delle partizioni
<DarthDepa> :(
<DarthDepa> quindi dovrei fare manuale
<glpiana> Guest86343, riavvia e poi torna qui
<glpiana> !partizionamento | DarthDepa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<Guest86343> ok
<glpiana> !gparted | DarthDepa
<ubot-it> DarthDepa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<jester-> DarthDepa: no installa accanto, deciderai di quanti gb ridurre la partizione winz a beneficio di linux
<DarthDepa> ok... installerò accanto... poi mi tocca spostare manualmente le cose e editare il file fstab??
<jester-> DarthDepa: cioè?
<jester-> che centra fstab su una nuova installazione
<DarthDepa> jester-: io devo installare Ubuntu accanto a Winzozz, dando 13GB alla / e 47GB a /home
<DarthDepa> se scelgo "accanto"
<jester-> quindi?
<DarthDepa> non ho la possibilità di splittare / da /home
<DarthDepa> oppure si?
<jester-> DarthDepa: ti chiederà di quanto ridurre
<jester-> poi se vuoi la home separata
<jester-> e setter di onseguena
<jester-> setterà
<DarthDepa> e posso dirgli quanto deve essere grande / rispetto a /home
<DarthDepa> ?
<jester-> DarthDepa: ridurre produce uno spazio non allocato che partizionerà e formatterà
<vto>   ci  sono
<DarthDepa> ok, ma come viene partizionato lo spazio non allocato che destino a Ubuntu?
<glpiana> vto, dammi l'output di lsmod
<glpiana> !paste | vto
<ubot-it> vto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vto> tutto  ok  come risoluzione  schermo
<jester-> gli dovrai dare i dati quando chiede
<jester-> era il kernel minchine
<DarthDepa> jester-: ah! ok :) questo mi interessava :)
<jester-> minchione
<DarthDepa> jester-: grazie mille :) speriamo in bene...
<jester-> DarthDepa: oppure fai a mano con gpartd
<DarthDepa> jester-: domani provo
<jester-> DarthDepa: non dare il pc ai fighetti pirla
<vto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6443215/
<DarthDepa> jester-: ?
<DarthDepa> jester-: in che senso?
<jester-> DarthDepa: in usè per uso normale è intel
<glpiana> vto, per ora è tutto ok perchè stai usando la intel
<vto> hhaa
<vto>   essi
<Sandroxin> Salve dovrei formattere il mio pc e vorrei creare una partizione di ripristino nascosta (che ripristini il pc alla pressione di un tasto), come posso fare? grazie in anticipo
<jester-> se attacchi un qualcosa 3d passa a nvidia
<vto> dici?
<vto> saraà?
<glpiana> vto, ora proviamo a mettere bulmblebee. sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<DarthDepa> jester-: continuo a non capire :(
<jester-> vto: a quello serve il bombalee preciso come in vinz
<vto> Your display manager log files may help developers diagnose the bug, but may contain sensitive information such as your hostname.  Do you want to include these logs in your bug report?
<jester-> DarthDepa: era per vto
<vto> che succede?
<DarthDepa> jester-: ah ok :) ahahahah
<DarthDepa> grazie infinite a tutti :)
<glpiana> vto, qualcosa avrà crashato. al momento fregatene
<vto> quindi  adesso  ho bunblebee  attivo?
<glpiana> vto, no, per ora, se ha terminato, lo hai installato
<glpiana> vto, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<vto> non da risultato
<glpiana> vto, o hai scritto male o non hai dato il comando di prima o il comando di prima ha dato errore
<glpiana> quale delle tre?
<jester-> etw: hai risolto con la brother?
<vto> no  non da risultato risponde con un altra riga di comando
<glpiana> vto, ridai: sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<vto> no  raga ancora
<glpiana> vto, ancora cosa?
<jester-> etw: ping
<vto> ancora   poi si blocca
<glpiana> vto, non so se è chiaro, ma io non vedo il tuo schermo
<glpiana> vto, puoi essere un po' più dttagliato?
<glpiana> vto, cosa si blocca?
<vto> praticamente  ho controllato ne softwere cenetr il pacchetto è gia installato
<jester-> glpiana: no glass ball?
<glpiana> vto, non andare per i fatti tuoi per cortesia
<vto> ok
<glpiana> vto, se fosse installato sarebbe uscito al comando dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<glpiana> e chiudi il software center
<vto> ok
<glpiana> jester-, no, in riparazione
<glpiana> jester-, ma ho due gross ball :)
<glpiana> vto, quindi, hai dato quale comando ora?
<vto> lo faccio
<glpiana> vto, io tra pochi minuti devo andare, quindi non tergiversiamo
<vto> fatto
<vto> okok
<glpiana> vto, errori?
<vto> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto bumblebee-nvidiasudo E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto apt-get E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto install
<HungPap> buongiorno a tutti
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> vto, non imporvvisare. il comando è  sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<vto> si blocchera ancora
<vto> me lo sento
<glpiana> vto, se si blocca lo rimettiamo a posto
<vto> cmq sta installando
<vto> fatto
<glpiana> vto, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<vto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6443304/
<glpiana> vto, segnati quei 4 pacchi. ora riavviii il pc. se qualcosa non va. li rimuovi e riavvii e torna come è ora
<DarthDepa> jester-: Scusa, sono ancora io
<DarthDepa> jester-: la stessa cosa vale anche con Ubuntu Server?
<glpiana> vto, se riavvii subito, due minuti sono ancora qui
<glpiana> se no me lo faccio raccontare
<jester-> DarthDepa: si
<DarthDepa> jester-: quindi posso dirgli quanto spazio "liberare" per Linux e come partizionarlo?
<DarthDepa> jester-: con la modalità "accanto"
<jester-> DarthDepa: non è che lo usi spesso l'installer ma cosi era l'ultima volta che o pacioccato
<jester-> DarthDepa: male che vada metterai tutto in una partizione
<jester-> poi alla server a he gli serve una home separata e tieni presente che di serie non ha grafica
<vto> che  comando  uso per  eliminarli scusa
<vto> ?
<jester-> lo hai usato un dozzina di volte
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge sticass
<glpiana> vto, non hai ancora riavviato...
<glpiana> -.-
<vto> sudo apt-get purge?
<bithunter> ciao a tutti
<vto> no
<glpiana> vto, seguito dai nomi dei 4 pacchetti
<jester-> glpiana: rassegnamoci
<glpiana> jester-, oh già
<vto> okok
<vto> vado  speriamo
<krabador> vto, dpkg --purge pacchetto1 pacchetto2 pacchetto3
<versilia> ciao
<HungPap> buongiorno a tutti
<versilia> ripristinato ubuntu 13.10, ora non mi va più il mouse ne' la rete
<jester-> versilia: non era il taccpadd?
<HungPap> qualcuno sa dirmi il nome di questo server? vorrei accedere con un client
<versilia> jester-: beh ne' il touchpad ne' il mouse usb
<jester-> versilia: sudo rfkill list e fa vedere
<versilia> jester-: andiamo con ordine. se mi sistemi la rete mi collego di li. ora sono su win
<jester-> versilia: se non fai installazione pulita mi sa che non c'è verso
<jester-> dai il comando
<jester-> o come vediamo se è bloccata la rete wifi
<jester-> ce ti costa installare a nuovo
<vto_> eccomi
<vto_>   tutto ok
<jester-> evvai
<bithunter> vorrei limitare un user all'uso di un solo programma (esempio vlc) è possibile?
<DarthDepa> jester-: perchè lo voglio pulitissimo... poi metto io il DE che voglio
<glpiana> vto_, ok, ciao
<jester-> DarthDepa: ok
<versilia> jester-: non ho capito il comando
<jester-> versilia: sudo rfkill list
<bithunter> vorrei limitare un user all'uso di un solo programma... per intenderci: pippo fa l'accesso come user desktop ma può usare solo vlc
<vto_> ciao
<vto_>   ciao  grazie
<versilia> jester-: ma il comando l'ho dato non esce fuori nulla
<jester-> versilia: quacosa deve uscire
<versilia> jester-: no. mi chiede la password e si ferma li
<vto_> quindi non serve il comando optirun   o il primus run
<jester-> versilia: ripeto, se non reisntalli a nuovo si perde tempo, prova a dare sudo moprobe usbmouse a vedere se il tacc o il mouse si riprendono
<jester-> vto_: no
<ICONE> ciao
<vto_> Intel® Sandybridge Mobile
<ICONE> qualcuno sa come impostare di default la visualizzazione delle cartelle a liste di pesce in ubuntu 13.10 versione 64 bit?
<vto_>  mi dice che funziona solo questa
<jester-> liste di pesce ?
<ICONE> sono stufo di cliccare sempre sull'icona di rappresentazione della finestra
<jester-> vto_: devi usare un gioco 3d
<ICONE> scusa "lische" :)
<jester-> eh spiegati meglio
<OverMe> eh, ora sì
<vto_> quindi posso  giocare  su wine con steam?
<ICONE> hai presente che nella finestra ci sono 2 icone in alto a destra che permettono di definire la tipologia di rappresentazione del contenuto di una cartella?
<jester-> vto_: steam c'è anche pre linux e invece di chiedere prova
<DarthDepa> jester-: quindi con le ultime versioni di Ubuntu si è superato il problema con UEFI
<ICONE> 1.icone una sotto l'altra 2.icone a grilia
<jester-> DarthDepa: in teoria si ma se canna devi seguire la guida parte ripristino boot loader
<vto_> ma è a pagamento
<DarthDepa> jester-: sisi, sono pronto XD
<jester-> pechè per winz e a gratis?
<DarthDepa> jester-: intanto, mi faccio un disco di ripristino di Winzozz
<jester-> DarthDepa: ottima idea
<OverMe> steam non è a pagamento
<ICONE> jester con Ubuntu 13.10 il problema UEFI è stato risolto ma non è agevolissima l'installazione...
<jester-> DarthDepa: se canna continuerà a partire winz
<jester-> ICONE: va a culo
<vto_> si
<ICONE> cosa vuoi dire?
<jester-> DarthDepa: dai un'occhiata le bios e uefi è disattivabile
<vto_> con playonlinux si
<jester-> ICONE: che va a fortuna
<ICONE> volevi scrivere vai a f...culo? :)
<ICONE> :)
<ICONE> :)
<OverMe> cosa c'entra playonlinux? steam c'è anche per linux
<ICONE> me ne sono accorto
<vto_> haha
<jester-> !giochi | vto_
<ubot-it> vto_: giochi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi
<ICONE> non c'è modo di impostare uno standard?
<jester-> vto_: vai in #ubuntu-it-chat e chiedi a weltall che è pappa e ciccia con steam
<jester-> ICONE: penso che lo si faccia, se possibile, dalle impostazioni del filemanager
<vto_> ciao e  grazie
<ICONE> Ho già perlustrato "impostazioni di sistema" ma niente... :(
<ICONE> ubuntu 13.10 non offre molte personalizzazioni
<jester-> kbuntu una camionata
<storresi> qualcuno usa xchat con un indicator decente per unity? indicator-message è terribilmente inutile :[
<jester-> storresi: metti un suono
<versilia> jester-: mi dice questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6443502/ l'ho ricopiato se ci sono errori è colpa mia
<storresi> jester-: volevo un feedback visivo piuttosto che uno sonoro
<jester-> versilia: hai il kernel proposed ed è buggato per quello non ti va una sega
<jester-> versilia: parti col -13
<versilia> asp.... quello nuovo che ho appena scaricato?
<versilia> jester-: non ho capito
<jester-> versilia: hai abilitato i repo prposed e hanno aggirnato a quel kernel
<jester-> lo stabile è 3.11.13
<jester-> e i prposed non si abiltano da soli
<versilia> jester-: ora sono disabilitati
<jester-> si ma il kernel c'è
<versilia> jester-: e quindi non basta fare il ripristino, vuoi dirmi questo
<jester-> ed è in uso, quindi reboot entra in avanced e usa il 13
<versilia> jester-: quindi?
<jester-> <jester-> ed è in uso, quindi reboot entra in avanced e usa il 13
<versilia> jester-: è questa frase che non capisco!
<jester-> versilia: al boot pigia ripetutamente tasto maisc che compare il menu
<versilia> jester-: continui a ripeterlo ma non so cos'è il reboot, advanced e il 13
<krabador> versilia, o accedi sempre all'avvio in advanced, selezionando il 13, fino al prossimo aggiornamento ufficiale del kernel, oppure disinstalli ques'aggiornamento
<versilia> capito
<versilia> unoo
<versilia> un po'
<versilia> jester-: allora se parto col 13 posso lavorare?
<versilia> jester-: allora ok, riavvio e ti chiamo da ubuntu, poi mi dici come disistallare l'aggiornamento. ok?
<jester-> versilia: comincia a partire
<versilia> jester-: comincia a partire means?
<krabador> versilia, riavvia , seleziona advanced in avvio, e seleziona il 13
<jester-> se vai in ferie meglio
<versilia> ooooook! :*
<krabador> se non hai grub, quando accendi, premi continuamente shift
<versilia> evviva
<jester-> versilia: alura
<versilia> alla faccia di tutti quelli che volevano che formattassi tutto jester-
<jester-> versilia: bè avrebbe risolto
<versilia> ora è risolto
<versilia> jester-: mi puoi dire come si disistalla il kernel
<versilia> ?
<jester-> versilia: se metti le ciofeche non si riesce a individuare si pialla
<versilia> jester-: sai che ubuntu si impara sbagliando?
<jester-> versilia:  fa vedere dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<versilia> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6443593/
<jester-> versilia: uname -r
<jester-> incolla qui
<versilia> jester-:  3.11.0-13-generic
<jester-> versilia: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image generic
<versilia> jester-: E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto generic
<krabador> versilia, è linux-image-generic
<jester-> linux-image-generic
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image generic
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<versilia> jester-: krabador ok
<jester-> versilia: prechè 32 bit
<jester-> perché
<versilia> jester-: perche nelle impostazioni mi dice che e' a 32 . sbaglio?
<jester-> versilia: che cpu hai
<jester-> versilia: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jester-> versilia: e free -m
<versilia> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6443648/
<jester-> versilia: hai un quad e ci metti una 38 bit?
<jester-> 32
<jester-> un controsenso
<versilia> jester-: quando inizialmente ho cliccato su informazioni di sistema mi diceva 32 bit, e quindi ho riscaricato una 32 bit.
<versilia> ora come faccio? devo davvero reinstallare o ci posso andare sopra?
<jester-> devi scaricare la amd 64
<versilia> jester-: si ma recupero tutto?
<jester-> meglio nuova
<jester-> o avrai sempre un sistema zoppo
<versilia> jester-: ora funziona tutto
<jester-> e con la 32 bit ha uso limitato della ram
<versilia> jester-: ok capito
<jester-> piu di 3gb qualcosa non vede
<versilia> jester-: cosa succede se faccio un ripristino con una da 64?
<jester-> poi vedi un po te
<jester-> per finire dai sudo update-grub
<jester-> versilia: tenta il ripristino che a formattasre sei sempre in tempo
<versilia> jester-:  ok. però domani. o dopo. Ho una domanda, non ti  arrabbiare. funziona tutto ma è sparita la rotella in alto a dx
<jester-> che rotellla
<jester-> versilia: intanto che ci sei prendi kubuntu che è la maglio
<jester-> configurabile al max e molto bella
<jester-> e convenzionale
<versilia> jester-: http://imagebin.org/277885 la rotella in alto vicino all'orologio. per spengere
<versilia> jester-: il fatto che sia molto bella non è sufficiente, perché dovrei cambiare?
<jester-> vedi te. era un consiglio
<versilia> jester-: ci penso. ma mi pare meno conosciuta e quindi trovo meno supporto
<versilia> jester-: la rotella?
<jester-> sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<jester-> dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jester-> poi cancella le .compiz che vedi nella home
<versilia> jester-: dopo?
<jester-> termina sessione e rientri
<versilia> jester-: ce ne erano due le ho cancellate
<nonloso> sera a tutti
<nonloso> per mettere in comunicazione un server con un client attraverso una porta aperta su entrambe le macchine
<nonloso> quale porta scelgo? è arbitraria ? o ve ne una precisa?
<versilia_> jester-: vai abbiamo anche la rotella. che era successo?
<jester-> unity sminhiato
<nonloso> jester-: ? :)
<jester-> nonloso: dipende da ce connessione fai
<nonloso> in che senso che connessione?
<jester-> nonloso: non centrano le porte se in lan e samba
<jester-> eh che tipo di connesione
<nonloso> non è in lan
<versilia_> jester-: ciao grazie
<nonloso> server remoto
<nonloso> con client remoto
<jester-> nonloso: allora apache sulla 80 che è di defiualt e deve seere aperte entrata uscita nel rutter suul'ip della eth
<nonloso> ok
<nonloso> ma i malware che aprono una backdoor, su che porta si collegano? ce ne una in particolare?
<nonloso> almeno so quale chiudere
<jester-> nonloso: boh
<krabador> nonloso, /join #networking
<jester-> che ti frega su linux
<nonloso> jester-: uso anche windows ogni tanto
<nonloso> ok
<nonloso> grazie krabador
<nonloso> romperò le palle li lol
<krabador> di niente, li è piu' indicato per questo tipo di tematiche
<nonloso> krabador: conosci per caso qualche guida che mi chiarisca le idee sulle porte in generale?
<nonloso> non mi è molto chiaro come concetto
<krabador> nonloso, cerca documentazione sul protocollo tcp/ip
<jester-> nonloso: serve apache anche sullaptro pc 80 aperta in out
<krabador> ok.
<jester-> non apache è un serwer web nè
<jester-> e nè sciuto
<mallet_> akis 24, sono mallet quello del audio di ieri
<mallet_> ho provato a fare da live ma non funziona neanche da li, l'audio però se inserisco le cuffie lo sento
<vittorio_t> sono appena arrivato saluto tutti e mi intrometto hai provato alsamixer
<cybernova> mallet_, apri il terminale e prova a dare il seguente comando
<cybernova> amixer set Front toggle
<cybernova> e prova se funziona l'audio
<mallet_> mi da questo amixer: Unable to find simple control 'Front',0
<cybernova> mallet_, ce l'hai questo programma? http://imagebin.org/277891
<cybernova> mi è capitata una cosa identica e non era il Master che pilotava l'audio ma il Front
<mallet_> non credo, se provo a cercarlo non me lo trova
<mallet_> se scrivo mixer non mi trova nulla
<cybernova> mallet_, ma digitando alsamixer sul terminale compare il Front?
<mallet_> si viene fuori questo http://i42.tinypic.com/11ig21e.png
<cybernova> mallet_, spostati sulla barra Speaker e aumentagli il volume che ora è a 0 con il tasto +
<mallet_> fatto ma on cambia nulla
<mallet_> non
<cybernova> mallet_, voglio provare un'ultima cosa
<cybernova> sempre da alsamixer premi F2 e seleziona /proc/asound/cards
<cybernova> !image | mallet_
<ubot-it> mallet_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<antonio__> salve a tutti
<mallet_> http://imagebin.org/277893
<antonio__> scusate, qualcuno sa darmi il link per eseguire il ripristino di grub?
<cybernova> !grub | antonio__
<ubot-it> antonio__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cybernova> mallet_, no mi dispiace allora non lo so
<antonio__> io sto usando kubuntu....è uguale?
<cybernova> antonio__, si non c'è alcuna differenza
<antonio__> ok grazie
<antonio__> a presto
<cybernova> di nulla
<mallet_> può essere la versione di ubuntu ? può essere che lo ho installato da chiavetta ?
<cybernova> mallet_, che tu l'abbia installato dalla chiavetta non centra
<mallet_> mah, puo essere che un all in one perchè anche se faccio partire la ps3 non si sente l'audio, magari ci sono diver apposta su windows che servono al pc ?
<mallet_> scusate ma i problemi di audio potebbero esere dovuti alla shceda video ?
<krabador> mallet_, no
<solalettura> ciao
<solalettura> perché se tento di impostare un file in "sola lettura" sulla scrivania ci riesco ma se provo su un file predente in un disco esterno partizionato ntfs non ci riesco? esiste una soluzione?
<solalettura> *presente
<solalettura> scusate la grammatica, sono un po' stanco...
<krabador> solalettura, non puoi gestire permessi su ntfs
<MArve> lol
<Guest55596> lol
<solalettura> siete esperti di java?
<solalettura> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6444276/
<solalettura> perché il risultato è questo?
<solalettura> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6444279/
<krabador> !chat | solalettura
<ubot-it> solalettura: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<solalettura> cioè perché non va sulla scrivania?
<chumy> buona sera  un quesito quando instalo skype dopo un po non funziona audio cio si verifica solo dopo che agiorno ubuntu 12.04
<Davidov> ciao a tutti
<Davidov> c'è  una qualche soluzione per scompattare un archivio rar di almeno 20GB? ogni tentativo fallisce per (credo) esaurimento delle rirorse.
<Davidov> installo Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit
<solalettura> ????
<solalettura> perché non la 13.10????
<Davidov> perchè non reinstallo tutto ogni pochi mesi...
<bithunter> ho una partizione ntfs che si monta in automatico in avvio, come faccio a limitare i permessi delle cartelle?
<bithunter> cosa devo cambiare? /dev/sda3 /media/hd ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=it_IT.UTF-8,uid=xxxx,umask=077 0 0
<krabador> bithunter, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=317206
<Davidov> sorry se insisto ma c'è un helper con una mezza soluzione per extracting di archivi rar molto "grandi" ?
<krabador> Davidov, dove lo scompatt
<chumy> dove posso trovare skype prima che lo predesse microsof
<krabador> l'archivio di 20gb?
<Davidov> ciao krabador , nella home
<krabador> Davidov, scompattalo in una partizione con lo spazio sufficiente
<krabador> chumy, prova a reinstallare skype
<bithunter> ho letto graxie...riprovo
<krabador> ni niente
<Davidov> ho 620 GB liberi ...
<chumy> gia fatto non funge
<Davidov> in home
<Davidov> aumento SWAP ?
<krabador> Davidov, la home è nella root?
<Davidov> no partizione a parte
<chumy> prima che agiorno ubutu funzionava
<krabador> chumy, hai provato adesso a reinstallare skype?
<Davidov> mmmh qualche app dedicata ?
<krabador> Davidov, scusami, ma con spazio sufficiente non ci sono problemi nell'estrazione di rar
<chumy> vorei se possibile instalare skype prima dell'ultima reelase
<krabador> chumy, prova a reinstallare skype corrente
<krabador> prima di metterti a provare altre versioni
<chumy> dove posso trovarla
<krabador> chumy, nello stesso posto dove l'hai trovata quando l'hai installata
<krabador> chumy, come l'hai installata
<Davidov> potrebbe anche essere corrotto il file, ma il "declino" delle funzionalità durante il processo mi fa sospettare un esagerato uso della memoria .....
<chumy> scaricata e poi dalla dach instalatta
<krabador> chumy, l'hai scaricata dal sito ufficiale?
<krabador> Davidov, attualmente che ubuntu stai usando?
<chumy> si dal sito uficiale
<krabador> chumy, stai usando adesso ubuntu 12.04?
<chumy> la vachia versione funzionava bene
<Davidov> 12.04 64 bit
<chumy> si ma dal cd
<krabador> chumy, stai usando ubuntu dal cd, in live session?
<chumy> mi piace provare i sistemi operativi
<chumy> si
<krabador> chumy, in che sistema deve essere usata skype?
<krabador> *usato
<chumy> instalato 12.04 64 bit
<krabador> allora, carica ubuntu del pc, non in cd live
<krabador> vai sul sito ufficiale skype, scarica il pacchetto deb "ubuntu 12.04 (multiarch) "
<krabador> apri il terminale , mandi sudo dpkg -i pacchetto && sudo apt-get -yf install
<bithunter> krabador, vorrei fa montare la partizione in automatico ma limitare l'accesso a determinate cartelle ma da la possibilità di fargli sfruttare la partizione
<krabador> e provi skype
<chumy> subito funziona skype ma dopo che lo agiorno non mi fa piu parlare mi cambia gli altoparlanti ogni volta che acendo il pc
<bithunter> krabador, vorrei fa montare la partizione in automatico ma limitare l'accesso a determinate cartelle ma dare la possibilità di fargli sfruttare la partizione
<krabador> bithunter, sei stato fin troppo chiaro
<Davidov> krabador--> sto ricevendo info dalle quali si desume che sia una questione di risorse di sistema..... c'è poco da fare ...
<Davidov> krabador--> grazie comunque :)
<chumy> sono dovuto uscire da ubuntu perche se non riesco ad usare skype non mi va
<krabador> bithunter, così come è chiara la soluzione che ti ho mandato
<krabador> Davidov, che tipo di informazioni?
<bithunter> ok
<Davidov> sul canale in english (ubuntu)
<bithunter> leggo bene ;)
<Davidov> krabador--> 20GB sono tantini in effetti
<krabador> chumy, se vuoi provare a risolvere il problema, devi prima provare a reinstallare skype
<krabador> chumy, nel sistema in cui lo usi di solito
<krabador> Davidov, che pc hai?
<Davidov> krabador--> dovrei perlomeno aumentare la partizione di swap
<krabador> Davidov, caratteristiche
<chumy> si ma mi ci vuole il tempo due dischi uno x xp e uno x ubuntu
<Davidov> krabador--> un vetusto dell xps dual core (non ricordo la frequenza) 4 gb ram (500MB di ram cpu ???) insomma vecchiotto
<chumy> e mbr l'ultima volta non funzionavo il dopio boot
<Davidov> krabador--> non preoccuparti mi arrangio altrimenti ;)
<krabador> Davidov, 4gb di ram sono buoni
<Davidov> krabador--> quando avevo tempo mi divertivo con Maya.... bei tempi .. e li mi serviva memoria per i rendering
<Davidov> e le scene
<MArve> mah
<krabador> Davidov, è impossibile avere problemi per scompattare un file, anche se di 20gb, con 4gb di ram
<krabador> Davidov, ti consiglio di aggiornare la versione di ubuntu
<Davidov> krabador--> googolando parrebbe  un problema abbastanza noto....
<Davidov> krabador--> per aggiornamento aspetto fino a che non giri piu' calibre ^^
<MArve> in ubuntu c'è sempre qualcosa che non va
<Davidov> krabador--> una volta aggiornavo ogni 6 mesi... su palle... ora mi fermo alle long supported versions...
<krabador> Davidov, hai visto il log di sistema, dopo aver avuto problemi
<Davidov> krabador--> ubuntu non lo mollo
<krabador> Davidov, guarda, il kernel è stato migliorato molto dalla versione dentro la 12.04
<Davidov> krabador--> ora faccio un'altro tentativo e poi verifico
<MArve> meglio installare windows
<ozzy_> aaargh
<Davidov> krabador--> lo so ... è che (a parte sta scompattazione) ubuntu va benissimo... e so che è sempre meglio...
<krabador> Davidov, hai visto il log di sistema?
<Davidov> MArve--> faccio finta di non aver sentito
<MArve> hihihi
<Davidov> krabador--> mi ci vuole una mezz'ora... tanto ci mette
<MArve> ma infatti io non ho parlato, ho scritto
<Davidov> krabador--> e poi si "impiotta tutto"
<krabador> !supporto | MArve
<ubot-it> MArve: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<MArve> quindi?
<krabador> !chat | MArve
<ubot-it> MArve: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Davidov> krabador--> ora procedo e poi ritorno.... al momento ti ringrazio
<Davidov> ciao e buon "lavoro" a tutti
<MArve> ciao
<krabador> Davidov, ciao
<rockabulbez> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<rockabulbez> ho scaricato ubuntu su chiavetta usb ed estratto il file ISO con unetbootin. quando ho riavviato il pc per procedere con l'installazione e sono entrato nel bios del pc mi è apparsa una finestra nella quale ho cliccato su default
<rockabulbez> ma dopo averlo fatto mi è apparso: "invalid kernel eccc"
<rockabulbez> cosa posso fare?
<krabador> rockabulbez, devi, se puoi , postare informazioni piu' precise sull'errore
<krabador> rockabulbez, di che pc parliamo?
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Salve
<rockabulbez> portatile..
<rockabulbez> compaq presario con vista 32 bit
<krabador> rockabulbez, caratteristiche hardware
<rockabulbez> processore pentium (R) Dual-Core CPU T4200 @ 2.00 GHz
<rockabulbez> RAM 4 gb
<rockabulbez> prodotto da hp
<rockabulbez> il modello preciso è Compaq Presario CQ61 Notebook PC
<krabador> ok, allora, la chiavetta l'hai fatta da windows, con unetbootin?
<rockabulbez> si ma da un'altro pc. Ho inserito la chiavetta vuota e scaricato ubuntu direttamente all'interno, poi l'ho convertito con unetbootin ed eliminato il file scaricato inizialmente
<rockabulbez> l'altro pc ha vista 64 bit
<krabador> rockabulbez, formatta la chiavetta con questo http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/HP-USB-Disk-Storage-Format-Tool.shtml
<krabador> riscarica la iso, e rifalla con unetbootin
<krabador> rockabulbez, quando inserisci la chiavetta che hai fatto, hai il menu iniziale, in cui scegli la lingua?
<rockabulbez> no, all'avvio del pc con chiavetta inserita si apre direttamente la schermata descritta prima, purtroppo non la ricordo perfettamente comunque era scritto "default" e premendo invio in teoria caricava ubuntu
<krabador> !imagebin | rockabulbez
<ubot-it> rockabulbez: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bithunter> buona sera
<krabador> buonasera
<bithunter> ho inserito questa riga (/dev/sda3 /media/hd ntfs-3g defaults,locale=it_IT.UTF-8) in /etc/fstab però non riesco a capire come applicare i permessi ad altri utenti
<krabador> bithunter, se /media/hd è il punto di montaggio della partizione, tanto vale montare la partizione in sola lettura
<bithunter> krabador, ho il pc collegato in lan, ci sono sistemi win... voglio condividere una partizione di ubuntu fatta in ntfs... per la condivisione uso samba ma per gli utenti ubuntu che fanno accesso vorrei che le cartelle mie nn vengano aperte
<bithunter> accesso sul mio pc
<daniele_> non riesco a cambiare il nome del sistema in italiano
<daniele_> si
<kiefer> ciao a tutti sto facendo vedere come funzione irc di ubuntu al Lug di Vicenza
<krabador> buonasera kiefer
<kiefer> krabador: buona sera grazie ora vado
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-20
<peppe_> ciao
<peppe_> ce qualcuno
<akis24> giorno
<akis24> rigiorno
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> allora ho ho messo un hd nuovo con installazione di ubuntu 13.10 pulita ho collegato le periferiche tutte vanno tranne lo scanner della multifunzione ma come stampante nessun problema, e la scheda audio
<pac> avete dei consigli?
<pac> ribuongiorno
<pac> ho installato un driver per lo scanner della mia multifunzione viene visto ma non funziona avete dei consigli?
<pac> ho questo ritorno http://imagebin.org/277998
<pac> salve ripropongo il mio problema. Dopo aver installato (credo) i drivers della mia multifunzione, riesco a stampare ma non a scannerizzare.
<pac> ubuntu 13.10 collegata multifunzione stampa ma non scanerizza avete dei suggerimenti?
<pino> buongiorno
<pino> la stampante hp 1006 viene riconosciuta dal 13.10 ma non stampa in poche parole non mi fa fare l'installazione dei driver
<vittorio_t> buongiorno pino anche la mia Samsung veniva riconosciuta ma non stampava con 12.04 poi ho installato dei driver samsung ora stampa
<pino> ok
<pino> dove posso trovare i driver
<pino> o meglio di quale stampante
<vittorio_t> la tua è un altra stampante ma il problema potrebbe essere lo stesso ( i driver di ubuntu non funzionano) prova a fare qualche ricerca
<pino> ok ora provo
<pino> grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<DarthDepa> Ciao a tutti :) Ho appena installato Ubuntu 13.10 accanto al maledettissimo Winzozz 8
<DarthDepa> su sistema UEFI, ovviamente...
<DarthDepa> non mi vede il GRUB all'avvio!!!
<DarthDepa> Non posso scegliere cosa avviare...
<DarthDepa> parte in automatico Winzozz
<ExPBoy> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<DarthDepa> ExPBoy: E' la guida che ho seguito passo-passo
<Mauy> allora ho fatto una cagata ed ora sto inguiato ho cercato di installare ubuntu in dual boot con windows 8 in uefi ma non sapevo di dover usare una procedura particolare che ho poi trovato in internet risultato l'installazione di ubuntu non è riuscita ad installare grub ed ora il pc non si avvia ho gia cancellato la partizione di ubuntu ma non riesco a ripristinare il bootmanager per far ripartire windows 8 come posso fare
<ExPBoy> DarthDepa, riprova magari hai seguito male
<ExPBoy> Mauy, di solito c'è una partizione di ripristino
<Mauy> una partizione di ripristino per win non c'è perchè il pc è stato assemblato da me
<ExPBoy> Mauy, e dove hai preso windows 8?
<ExPBoy> avrai il disco di installazione
<Mauy> regolare licenza acquistata con cd e poi appena aggiornata windows 8.1
<Mauy> certo ho il disco
<ExPBoy> Mauy, ok dal disco di installazione puoi fare il ripristino comunque questo è il supporto ubun tu non windows
<Mauy> lo so ma pensavo che avendo fatto il casino con ubuntu fosse una problematica per cui potevate aiutarmi
<ExPBoy> Mauy, io ti ho risposto
<Mauy> comunque col diasco di win devo usare quello di 8 o di 8.1
<DarthDepa> ExPBoy: perchè quando avvio la Live di Ubuntu, non riesco a vedere nulla sul monitor del notebook su cui sto provando?
<DarthDepa> ExPBoy: mi tocca collegare un monitor esterno... :(
<vittorio_t> per pino ci sono molti post sul forum riguardo alla tua stampante: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/search.php?keywords=stampante+hp+1006
<vittorio_t> ExPBoy il monitor sara fuori portata
<DarthDepa> vedo il "GRUB" e scelgo "Try..." ma poi il buio
<vittorio_t> prima premi f6 poi esc ti rimane sullo schermo una stringa cancella le ultime due parole quet splash e si dovrebbe vedere le scritte e gli eventuali errori
<jester-> DarthDepa: quando vedi l'omino in basso pigia enter, tasto F6 e inserisci nomodeset
<DarthDepa> vittorio_t: ok :) proverò... adesso sto riseguendo la procedura di installazione... Il bello è che vede la partizione EFI e la usa
<DarthDepa> ma al riavvio non vedo il GRUB... parte in automatico Winzozz
<jester-> !uefi | DarthDepa  segui ripristino bootloader
<ubot-it> DarthDepa  segui ripristino bootloader: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<DarthDepa> jester-: ok, proverò appena finisce di installare... :( ma pensa te se uno deve fare tutta sta fatica!
<DarthDepa> UEFI di mer**!
<jester-> DarthDepa: hai guardato nel bios se è disattivabile?
<jester-> settando bios legacy o simile
<DarthDepa> jester-: si, c'è la possibilità di settare "Legacy", ma poi mi sa che non parte più Winzozz 8
<jester-> parte uguale, fai una prova
<jester-> se parte e ubuntu è installata devi ripristinare grub per mbr
<jester-> o fare ripristio
<DarthDepa> allora... ha finito di installare Ubuntu, per la seconda volta, ma niente... Non vedo il GRUB
<jester-> no
<DarthDepa> quindi provo ad attivare il Legacy
<DarthDepa> ;)
<jester-> DarthDepa: prova
<jester-> ma partirà ancora winz e dovrai o fare il ripristino del sistema o quello di grub non uefi
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<DarthDepa> Allora...
<DarthDepa> Ho abilitato il supporto Legacy e si è avviato, ma sempre con Winzozz come default...
<jester-> DarthDepa: comincia a verificae se con efi disattivato parte winz
<jester-> DarthDepa: leggi un po quello che ho scritto
<DarthDepa> adesso provo a disabilitare EFI
<DarthDepa> e vediamo se Windows parte...
<DarthDepa> EFI non si può disabilitare
<DarthDepa> :(
<DarthDepa> quindi devo per forza seguire la procedura
<DarthDepa> di ripristino del GRUB
<DarthDepa> giusto?
<jester-> DarthDepa: logico
<ExPBoy> madu
<jester-> DarthDepa: ma questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<DarthDepa> jester-: ma ora che il Legacy è abilitato, se reinstallassi Ubuntu cosa succederebbe?
<jester-> il problema è sempre il non leggere e tanto meno capire la logica delle guide
<ExPBoy> DarthDepa, devi comunque ripristinare visto che ormai è incasinato
<jester-> DarthDepa: che dovrebbe instllare grub mbr
<DarthDepa> Quindi seguo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ExPBoy> eh
<DarthDepa> per ripristinare il GRUB
<DarthDepa> ?
<jester-> DarthDepa: efi è semplicemete una partizione sui 100 mb con dentro le informazioni per il boot che viene letta al boot
<jester-> se la partizione è troppo piccola non ci sta la roba grub
<jester-> mentre mbr è altro metodo do boob
<DarthDepa> ah, ok :) chiaro...
<Leo__> Salve non riesco ad installare la stampante di rete (wifi) Brother MFC-J5910DW su ubuntu 13.10
<jester-> è un'area riservata con le stesse informazioni mbr è acronimo di master boot record
<Leo__> non ho mai utilizzato prima questo so.
<jester-> Leo__: modello preciso?
<Leo__> quello indicato
<DarthDepa> jester-: ok. Quindi mi consigli di seguire la guida di ripristino del GRUB oppure quella relativa al boot-rescue?
<jester-> DarthDepa: efi ha il vantaggio si poter fare tutte partizioni primariè e non serve la estesa
<jester-> DarthDepa: adesso è in  legacy?
<DarthDepa> jester-: si... adesso Legacy è attivo... E Windows si avvia...
<DarthDepa> jester-: ma non posso disabilitare UEFI
<jester-> DarthDepa: infila il cd o usb della live
<jester-> DarthDepa: con legacy è disattivato
<DarthDepa> jester-: quela di Ubuntu o quella per il recupero del bootloader?
<DarthDepa> jester-: ah, ok
<DarthDepa> quindi quella di Ubuntu
<jester-> DarthDepa: vedi te se vuoi provare ad usare il ripristino uefi ma devi riabilitare uefi
<DarthDepa> nono... provo a re-installare Ubuntu
<DarthDepa> giusto? adesso che Legacy è attivo
<jester-> oppure continuare ad usare legacy e fare ripristino convenzionale
<jester-> DarthDepa: ma che reinstallare metti la live
<jester-> famo prima  ripristinare in chroot
<DarthDepa> ook ;)
<DarthDepa> ho messo la live...
<DarthDepa> seguo la procedura con il chroot
<jester-> si ma non sbagliare
<jester-> individua la partizione con ubuntu e salta la parte per boot separata
<DarthDepa> sisi
<DarthDepa> provo :)
<jester-> e non isnstallare su sda1 ma solo su sda
<DarthDepa> fatto l'install... no errors...
<DarthDepa> adesso faccio l'update-grub
<jester-> ellamadonna sei sei una scheggia
<DarthDepa> fatto...
<DarthDepa> riavvio...
<DarthDepa> a occhio parte ancora Winzozz...
<DarthDepa> eh infatti è partito ancora windows...
<DarthDepa> :(
<jester-> hai fatto un po troppo in fretta
<DarthDepa> beh, non era niente di difficilissimo...
<jester-> secondo me se c'è legacy hai cannato qualcosa
<jester-> niente di difficilissimo ma hai impiegato 10 secondi netti
<jester-> DarthDepa: ma eri gia in live?
<DarthDepa> jester-: si, ero in live perchè pensavo di re-installare Ubuntu, ora che Legacy era attivo
<DarthDepa> ma mi hai fermato in tempo, suggerendomi di seguire la procedura del "chroot"
<DarthDepa> quindi l'ho seguita, ma al riavvio nulla è cambiato
<jester-> DarthDepa: accertati di avere legacy abilitato e fai partire le live
<DarthDepa> ok, aspetta che riavvio con la Live
<DarthDepa> "Legacy Support" -> "Enabled" e  "Secure Boot" -> "Disabled"
<jester-> ok
<DarthDepa> faccio partire la live
<DarthDepa> ok, la live è avviata
<DarthDepa> sto vedendo il dektop
<jester-> DarthDepa: sudo fdisk -l
<DarthDepa> fatto...
<jester-> dove sta la ext4
<DarthDepa> c'è un warning
<jester-> cioè?
<DarthDepa> GPT detected on /dev/sda! fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<jester-> DarthDepa: sudo parted -l
<DarthDepa> ok
<DarthDepa> /dev/sda7 contiene la / di Ubuntu, mentre /dev/sda8 contiene /home
<jester-> sicuro?
<DarthDepa> si
<DarthDepa> al 100%
<jester-> DarthDepa: mi sa che c'è conflitto
<jester-> se hai una vagonata di partizioni oltere le 4 canoniche dos metotodo mbr
<jester-> hai tutte primarie e con legacy non va una sega
<DarthDepa> beh in NTFS ce ne sono un po'...
<jester-> la regola dos è: 4 primarie massimo oppure 3 primarie e una estesa dentro alla quale ci vanno le logiche
<DarthDepa> 4 in NTFS e una FAT32 con EFI
<jester-> DarthDepa: quindi la tabella dos non funza
<DarthDepa> più le mie due in EXT4, ma sono logiche...
<DarthDepa> ah... capisco...
<DarthDepa> quindi come diavolo faccio??
<DarthDepa> :(
<jester-> DarthDepa: allora riattiva uefi ed usa l'altro metodo
<DarthDepa> che era? :( mi sono perso...
<jester-> madu
<DarthDepa> quello della live apposta per ripristinare il boot
<DarthDepa> ?
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<DarthDepa> ok
<DarthDepa> capito
<DarthDepa> provo
<DarthDepa> ;)
<jester-> Riparazione bootloader
<DarthDepa> ok ;)
<DarthDepa> preparo una chiavetta con la live ;)
<Leo__> riposto: MFC-J5910DW
<jester-> Leo__: minghia sei troppo veloce, spe che vedo se c'è il driver nei repo
<Leo__> ok scusa attendo
<jester-> Leo__: laser o nromale
<Leo__> getto
<Leo__> multifunzione
<Leo__> a me interessa print e scan
<jester-> Leo__: non c'è nessun driver brotehrs per il tuo modello
<Leo__> ok fa lo stesso mi devo rassegnare a win.....
<jester-> vedi se sul sito lo forniscono
<Leo__> sul sito c'è ma non so bene quale usare
<OverMe> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-J5910DW
<DarthDepa> jester-: io sto per seguire la guida :) ti aggiorno... Grazie mille :)
<Leo__> ho fatto una prova ma mi dce software mal fatto
<jester-> Leo__: logico che devi prendere i 2 deb
<OverMe> Leo__, cosa hai scaricato?
<Leo__> solo 1 deb
<jester-> servono entrambi
<jester-> penso
<Leo__> quale devo installare prima
<OverMe> devi installare da terminale
<OverMe> intanto scarica i pacchetti
<Leo__> ok
<jester-> penso prima LPR
<Leo__> ho scaricato entrambi
<Leo__> installo con sotware center
<OverMe> no
<OverMe> dove li hai messi i pacchetti? desktop?
<Leo__> quindi come (mai usato ubuntu prima)
<Leo__> nei download
<jester-> Leo__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590793
<Leo__> vado al link
<jester-> Leo__: logico che il deb deve essere qullo scaricato
<Leo__> ovvio
<DarthDepa> jester-: La voce "Separate /boot/efi..." è già spuntata... da deseleziono?
<jester-> DarthDepa: non l'ho mai usato
<DarthDepa> jester-: !!!!
<jester-> DarthDepa: penso che vada selezionata ma vedi nella guida
<DarthDepa> jester-: ti prego :'( non abbandonarmi così...
<DarthDepa> la guida dice di selezionarla...
<jester-> DarthDepa: seguila
<DarthDepa> eh, ma è già spuntata
<jester-> eh lasciala spuntata
<DarthDepa> ok...
<DarthDepa> provo XD
<warlord73> ciao a tutti
<warlord73> vorrei avere un consiglio se possibile
<jester-> dica
<warlord73> qual'è la migliore release per un netbook un po datato quale il samsung N150?
<jester-> warlord73: xubintu o lubuntu 32 bit
<warlord73> l'attuale SO è il win 7 starter
<jester-> e  non segare winz ma fai un dualboot
<warlord73> vorrei sapere se possono convivere entrambi
<jester-> convivono benissimo
<warlord73> benissimo ho capito
<warlord73> l'ultima versione di ubuntu supporta le chiavette HUAWEI con il soft proprietario?
<jester-> warlord73: quasi tutte le key sono supportate
<warlord73> ottimo allora procedo
<warlord73> grazie mille
<jester-> non supportate potrebbero essere quelle troppo nuove
<warlord73> la mia ha già un paio d'anni
<warlord73> grazie ancora
<jester-> warlord73: prova la live che vedi subito
<jester-> comunque ubuntu è quella che ha il kernel piu fornito di driver
<warlord73> ottimo...solita procedura con unetbootin?
<jester-> se fai da winz meglio
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> molto meglio, è il migliore in circolazione
<warlord73> benissimo grazie
<mauy> sto cercando di installare ubuntu 13.10 64 bit in dual boot con win 8.1 uefi ho seguito la procedura di avvio ufei da cd ma quando vado ad installare ubuntu non mi vede windows 8.1 e quindi non mi consete di fare il dua boot sbaglio qualcosa?
<jester-> !uefi | mauy
<ubot-it> mauy: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<mauy> si ho gia seguito la guida ma come detto non mi fa affiancare i due sistemi operativi non mi propone proprio la scelta
<jester-> mauy: strano
<mauy> appunto per quello ho chiesto
<jester-> bisogna vedere come sei messo con le partizioni
<jester-> se possibile o na
<jester-> no
<mauy> allora win è su una ssd da 256 ubunto lo voglio mettere su una ssd da 128 e in puo ho un hddd da 2 tb
<mauy> la ssd da 128 non ha parizioni
<jester-> mauy: devi fare in manule
<mauy> ok gentilmente mi puoi guidare
<jester-> mauy: partizioni la ssd facendo una ext4 e una swap
<mauy> ok
<mauy> ho 16 gb di ram la swap la faccio da 16 giusto
<jester-> se vuoi la home separata fai una partizione da 15 gb x / una grande quanto la ram per swap e il resto per la home
<jester-> e poi fai in manual
<jester-> e
<jester-> andando sulle pertizioni ext4 e mofichi in
<jester-> quella per /  usare ext4 formattare montare come /
<jester-> la home  usare ext4 formattare montare /home
<jester-> la swpa se la prende da solo
<mauy> ok aspetta che inizio
<jester-> mauy: per il grub di default è sda
<mauy> ok
<mauy> la swap primaria o logica
<jester-> mauy: la regola dos é: max 4 primarie
<jester-> se servono oltre 4: 3 primarie e una estesa con dentro le logiche
<mauy> ok la faccio logica
<jester-> ti bastano 3 primarie
<jester->  /home / e swap
<mauy> ok ci sono adesso gli do installa?
<jester-> may hai fatto in modifica usare fomrattare e montare?
<mauy> si ho la partizione ext4 con la spunta formattare e punto di mount /
<jester-> mauy: e la home?
<mauy> non ho fatto la home perchè non mi interessa averla separata
<jester-> o ti mette tutto in /
<jester-> ok
<jester-> allora avrai fatto la / piu larga
<jester-> tutto il disco - la swap
<mauy> si e di 104 gb e lo swap da 16 gb
<mauy> ok posso andare con installa?
<jester-> mauy: si
<mauy> il dual boot lo configuriamo dopo giusto?
<jester-> dovrebbe fare in automatico trvando winz
<mauy> ok vediamo appena finisce
<DarthDepa> jester-: ha funzionato :) adesso all'avvio mi viene mostrato il GRUB e posso scegliere cosa avviare...
<DarthDepa> jester-: però, ho ancora due problemi grossi:
<DarthDepa> jester-: 1) nell'elenco degli OS che posso avviare ce ne sono un casino!!! Robe mai viste...
<DarthDepa> jester-: 2) Ubuntu si avvia sempre con quel problema al monitor... Devo collegarne uno esterno... Ho provato a togliere "quite" e "splash"
<DarthDepa> ma non cambia nulla...
<mauy> jester-: ha finito ma al riavvio non parte nulla
<jester-> mauy: nemmeno winz?
<mauy> no trattino dos lampeggiante e basta
<jester-> mauy: accertati che faccia il boot da ssd con winz
<mauy> intendi dal bios?
<jester-> mauy: si o da menu avvio da tasto Fx
<mauy> ho riavviato ed ha fatto il boot da solo da win
<jester-> mauy: se parte il secondo è normale non trovando nulla
<jester-> mauy: come DarthDepa fai il rpirstino uefi boot loader
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> DarthDepa: un casino di os?
<DarthDepa> se ho capito bene, sono i file .efi
<jester-> DarthDepa: va bè, che scheda grafica hai
<mauy> ok provo
<jester-> mauy: a DarthDepa ha funzato
<mauy> non è che centra il secure boot
<jester-> mauy: eh lo devi disattivare
<DarthDepa> jester-: integrata... della Intel...
<mauy> ok disttivo e vediamo
<jester-> o no parte altro che winz
<jester-> DarthDepa: strano stu fatto intel va di serie non mi spiego perchè non vede il primo monitor
<jester-> DarthDepa: hai guardato in configurazione monitor?
<DarthDepa> jester-: e se metto "nomodeset", non parte X
<jester-> nomedeste serve per invidia
<DarthDepa> se "startx" ottengo "No screen found"
<DarthDepa> :(
<jester-> hai xorg.conf in /etc/X11?
<jester-> mi pare strano che vada l'esterno e non il normale
<DarthDepa> vediamo :)
<DarthDepa> sto avviando...
<jester-> DarthDepa: winz va tutto o il monitor è ciucco
<DarthDepa> appena ho accesso, ti dico :)
<DarthDepa> jester-: su Winzozz va tutto benissimo ;)
<DarthDepa> jester-: se tolgo quelle opzioni dai parametri del kernel, nel GRUB, vedo un po' di scritte... poi, ad un certo punto, spariscono...
<jester-> a meno che non riesca a interrogare il monitor ma è strano
<jester-> DarthDepa: quali opzioni
<DarthDepa> jester-: se avvio con già il monitor collegato, ottengo lo stesso problema anche su quello esterno
<DarthDepa> "quite" e "splash"
<jester-> solo psplash andrebbe tolto per vedere il verbose ma non centra col monitor
<jester-> DarthDepa: 13.10?
<DarthDepa> jester-: si :) non c'è xorg.conf, ma solo xorg.conf.failsafe
<jester-> boh che mistero
<jester-> DarthDepa: e con la live?
<DarthDepa> il file dici?
<DarthDepa> se è presente quando avvio la live?
<jester-> dico se con la live fa lo stesso scherzo da prete
<DarthDepa> sisi, stesso identico
<jester-> bella questa
<DarthDepa> jester-: dal gestore dei display, entrambi i monitor vengono visti...
<jester-> DarthDepa: prova opzione noapic editando il grub da taste e
<DarthDepa> jester-: se però cambio la risoluzione dello schermo o imposto il twin-view, magicamente quello del notebook funziona ;)
<DarthDepa> jester-: provo l'opzione che mi hai dato :)
<jester-> DarthDepa: che intel è
<DarthDepa> è un HP 250 G1
<jester-> DarthDepa: lspci | grep -i vga
<HungPap> buongiorno
<DarthDepa> jester-: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller
<jester-> DarthDepa: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<DarthDepa> jester-: ho provato con l'opzione "noapic", e fa la stessa cosa...
<DarthDepa> jester-: deve fare una cosa come 110 aggiornamenti XD può essere che c'entri qualcosa?
<DarthDepa> glie li sto facendo fare
<DarthDepa> XD
<jester-> DarthDepa: facile che sistemi
<DarthDepa> sto facendo :)
<jester-> fai anche un dist-upgrade
<DarthDepa> ok ;)
<Leo__> sono al link segnalatomi ma mi blocco allo step 10
<DarthDepa> jester-: e che mi dici delle schifezze che vedo nell'elenco del GRUB?
<jester->  DarthDepa covrei vedere uno sceenshot
<jester-> dovrei
<DarthDepa> jester-: :( non posso...
<DarthDepa> jester-: non ho nulla per fare uno screen :(
<jester-> foto da cellofono
<jester-> te la posti e la metti in imagebin
<DarthDepa> però ti posso dire che, negli aggiornamenti che sta facendo, c'è anche xorg, lightdm
<DarthDepa> ;)
<DarthDepa> il mio cell non ha la fotocamera
<DarthDepa> :(
<jester-> finisci e riavvia
<DarthDepa> riavvio
<HungPap> buongiorno, qualcuno sa dirmi il nome di questo server per collegarsi con kvirc? ho provato con herbert.freenode.net ma sembra non essere corretto
<jester-> He4dShOt: irc.freenode.net
<DarthDepa> jester-: niente... anche il riavvio non giova...
<DarthDepa> :(
<jester-> He4dShOt: chat.freenode.net
<jester-> mistero
<DarthDepa> e non visualizzo correttamente il box di login... ma, se digio la password senza vedere e premo invio, il monitor del notebook funziona
<DarthDepa> :)
<DarthDepa> si riaccende :)
<HungPap> jester-: grazie mille
<jester-> DarthDepa: fai un sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<DarthDepa> fatto... no output...
<DarthDepa> riavvio?
<jester-> prova
<DarthDepa> no, niente
<jester-> DarthDepa: sudo apt-get install gdm e mettilo a default
<DarthDepa> ok... eseguo
<DarthDepa> fatto... reboot
<DarthDepa> no... non cambia nulla...
<DarthDepa> devo sempre e comunque collegare un monitor esterno...
<DarthDepa> :(
<DarthDepa> sono disperato... :( non so cosa fare...
<jester-> hai detto che se digiti la pass al buoi parte?
<mauy> jester-: ho avviato col cd secure remix ma non trovo questa voce "Selezionare la riga Separate /boot/efi partition"
<DarthDepa> adesso non più...
<DarthDepa> mauy: la voce è "Separate" ecc ecc
<DarthDepa> mauy: senza il "Selezionare..."
<jester-> DarthDepa: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lighdm e rimettilo a default
<DarthDepa> mauy: e dovrebbe essere già settata così ;) quindi semplicemente dovresti fare Apply
<mauy> si si ma non c'è nulla del genere
<DarthDepa> mauy: impossibile... l'ho fatto 3 minuti fa...
<mauy> non è che devo avviare da cd uefi
<DarthDepa> mauy: devi scegliere la TAB "Grub Location"
<mauy> è in italiano tab posizione di grub giusto?
<DarthDepa> si
<mauy> ok ho 1) sitema operativo da caricare di default 2) installare grub in tutti i dischi 3) installare grub in 4) sdb è un disco rimovibile
<DarthDepa> jester-: non me lo fa settare!! :( quando scelgo lightdm si inchioda...
<DarthDepa> jester-: non si muove più...
<jester-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1237677
<jester-> DarthDepa: sudo dpkg --purge gdm
<mauy> ripeto non è che devo avviare da cd uefi come spiega la guida per installare ubuntu
<jester-> DarthDepa: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<jester-> DarthDepa: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<jester-> la seconda
<jester-> DarthDepa: non è che per caso hai doppia scheda?
<jester-> DarthDepa: fa vedere tutto lspci
<DarthDepa> jester-: eh, ho guardato io... l'unico VGA che vede è quello...
<DarthDepa> jester-: anche a me sembra strano che non ci sia
<DarthDepa> una seconda scheda...
<jester-> DarthDepa: fa vedere nel paste lspci
<jester-> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man4/intel.4.html
<jester-> DarthDepa: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/man4/intel.4.html
<DarthDepa> jester-: paste.ubuntu.com/6448153
<jester-> una
<DarthDepa> jester-: infatti...
<DarthDepa> :(
<DarthDepa> cosa vuol dire quel link?
<jester-> segui  paste.ubuntu.com/6448153
<jester-> serve xorg.conf
<DarthDepa> jester-: cosa devo fare?
<jester-> non ricordo come generare xorg.conf
<DarthDepa> ne ho uno con .failsafe
<DarthDepa> posso togliere .failsafe
<DarthDepa> e vedere se va^
<DarthDepa> ?
<DarthDepa> dici che è una pessima idea?
<DarthDepa> io ho /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe
<jester-> fai sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe /etc/X11/xorg.conf che rimane l'originale
<jester-> DarthDepa: fa vedere lsmod
<jester-> magari non carica il driver
<DarthDepa> jester-: sto facendo il paste
<DarthDepa> jester-: paste.ubuntu.com/6448180
<DarthDepa> jester-: il file xorg.conf.filesafe non serve ad una cippa...
<jester-> i915                  655752  3   c'è
<jester-> DarthDepa: prova
<DarthDepa> jester-: prova cosa?
<jester-> DarthDepa: sudo service lightdm stop e ti trovi in shell   sudo romod i915 sudo modprobe i815
<jester-> sudo service lightdm start
<jester-> rmmod
<jester-> sudo rmmod i915 sudo modprobe i815
<DarthDepa> l'"rmmod" dice
<DarthDepa> "Error: Module i915 is in use"
<jester-> sudo service lightdm stop
<DarthDepa> jester-: fatto
<DarthDepa> jester-: poi?
<DarthDepa> sudo rmmod i915
<DarthDepa> ?
<jester-> DarthDepa: sudo rmmod -f i915
<DarthDepa> Could not remove... Resource temporarilly unavailable
<jester-> DarthDepa: sudo modprobe i815
<DarthDepa> FATAL: Module i815 not found
<jester-> DarthDepa: sudo service lighdm start
<DarthDepa> XD fatto già di mio
<jester-> DarthDepa:sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<DarthDepa> e praticamente ottengo lo stesso risultato
<DarthDepa> di quando avvio: schermo spento...
<jester-> DarthDepa: dovrebbe generare un xorg,conf nella home
<DarthDepa> ok, asp
<DarthDepa> ho lanciato quel comando, ma non ha generato nulla...
<DarthDepa> nella home
<DarthDepa> potrebbe essere un BUG di Ubuntu 13.10?
<DarthDepa> lo fa anche con la 13.04 (almeno la live)
<DarthDepa> <away from keyboard>
<jester-> DarthDepa: intel non ha mai dato problemi
<jester-> almeno con un solo monitor
<jester-> DarthDepa:sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jester-> rinominalo giusto e mettilo in /etc/X11
<Leo__> Salve, sono un nuovo utilizzatore ubuntu 13.10, come accedo alla dash della chiavetta WiFi Huawei E355 WIND? grazie.
<jester-> Leo__: se la rileva ci accedi dall'icona di rete
<Leo__> sono connesso con questa ma icona dove?
<Matt_91> Leo__: in alto a destra
<Matt_91> Leo__: a fianco della data
<Leo__> ok poi? (sono meno di un principiante!!!)
<Leo__> grazie per il link della stampante, non so bene come ma sono riuscito!!!
<jester-> Leo__: :D
<Leo__> :D = ????
<Leo__> non ridere ho 50 anni ed è la mia prima chat!!!
<DarthDepa> jester-: non ci crederai ma ho appena ricevuto un ordine dal proprietario del PC: formatta tutto e metti Windows 7...
<DarthDepa> jester-: ahahahahahah
<jester-> lol
<DarthDepa> jester-: quindi adesso ho cancellato TUTTE le partizioni (meno quella di recovery di Winzozz 8)
<DarthDepa> jester-: e ho abilitato il Legacy...
<DarthDepa> Secondo me, l'installazione di Ubuntu non darà più problemi
<DarthDepa> XD
<DarthDepa> era UEFI de merd*...
<jester-> uefi è ancora giovane per linux
<DarthDepa> jester-: si, credo anche io :)
<DarthDepa> jester-: così dovrei avere una situazione normalissima, no?
<DarthDepa> come le solite installazioni...
<jester-> penso che devi riabilitare efi e fare il ripristino dalla partizione
<DarthDepa> jester-: perchè?
<jester-> perchè cosi era in origine
<DarthDepa> jester-: io tiro via tutto, abilito il Legacy e installo 7
<jester-> vei te
<jester-> vedi
<DarthDepa> tanto Win7 non va con UEFI, ne?
<jester-> perchè non dovrebbe andare
<jester-> se il pc è uscito con uefi
<DarthDepa> jester-: e come cacchio disabilito UEFI del tutto?!
<DarthDepa> non lo voglio mai più vedere...
<jester-> DarthDepa: legacy attivo = efi disabilitato
<jester-> non attivo = abilitato
<DarthDepa> jester-: oh, allora ok :) Legacy attivo, quindi sono a posto :)
<jester-> vedi te
<DarthDepa> jester-: io non so davvero come ringraziarti :)
<DarthDepa> jester-: sei stato davvero gentilissimo e disponibilissimo
<jester-> di nulla
<DarthDepa> jester-: se Ubuntu non dovesse andare ancora, ti romperò le balle ancora
<jester-> :D
<glpiana> ola
<Leo__> mi spiego meglio
<Leo__> accdendo all'indirizzo 192.168.1.1 non entro nella pagina di mobilewifi wind
<Leo__> accedendo
<Matt_91> Leo__: se è una chiavetta USB credo sia normale, non è un router, è un modem
<Leo__> negativo è uno spot wifi (sotto win funziona)
<jester-> Leo__: se è wifi non la devi collegare alla usb
<jester-> Leo__: devi collegarti alla wifi che crea la chiavetta
<Leo__> in questo momento è collegata usb (per alimentazione) ma la connessione è wifi
<jester-> Leo__: per adessoda usb non funza
<Leo__> comunque succede lo stesso anche alimentata da rete elettrica
<jester-> wifi si
<jester-> Leo__: in pratica è un roter che si collega da solo
<jester-> e manda in wifi
<jester-> configuralo da winz
<Leo__> la connessione va benissimo, non posso accedere al suo pannello di controllo
<jester-> Leo__: ha un ip?
<Leo__> sotto win è già configurata
<Matt_91> Leo__: da terminale: ifconfig
<jester-> quindi è configurata anche in linux come un nonrmale router
<Matt_91> !paste | Leo__ e poi metti qui
<ubot-it> Leo__ e poi metti qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Leo__> 192.168.1.101
<jester-> Leo__: che ti frega di entrare
<jester-> una volta configurata non serve altro
<jester-> pigli la wifi e stop
<Matt_91> jester-: se deve aprire le porte per metter su un server apache a te che te frega XD
<jester-> lo farà da winz
<Leo__> vedere il traffico, messaggi, saldo ecc.
<jester-> che scoperta e mettere un server con una internet key è quantomeno ridicolo
<Matt_91> Leo__: però postami tutto, non solo il tuo di ip
<Matt_91> jester-: mibofra lo fa XD
<jester-> bè?
<jester-> Leo__: http://192.198.1.101 firefox non entra?
<jester-> non dovrebbe essere problema di linux o winz
<Leo__> 192.168.1.101
<jester-> secondo me ci entri anche col cellofono se collegato
<Matt_91> Leo__:  questo ifconfig lo pasti oppure no?
<Leo__> si con tel ok
<Matt_91> Leo__: anzi ancora meglio se pasti pure un: route
<jester-> Leo__: non c'èmotivo che non entrino firefox o cromo
<jester-> Matt_91: cjemincha centra il route se naviga
<Matt_91> jester-:  per vedere se l'indirizzo del modem router è veramente 192.168.1.1, magari è .0.1 o 1.1245 che ne sai :p
<Matt_91> *1.254
<jester-> Matt_91: se entra con winz e il cellofono
<Matt_91> jester-: questo non l'ho letto XD
<Leo__>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28  	  leo@HP-dv6:~$ ifconfig eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  IndirizzoHW 00:26:9e:f0:79:3c             UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisioni:0 txqueuelen:1000            Byte RX:0 (0.0 B)  Byte TX:0 (0.0 B
<lubuntozz> Salve a tutti :D
<Matt_91> !paste | su paste!! se no vieni bannato  XD
<ubot-it> su paste!! se no vieni bannato  XD: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lubuntozz> jester-:  sono riuscito a mettere lubuntu
<jester-> bene
<lubuntozz> unica cosa ho molti dubbi al riguardo.... Non riesco a mettere alexandria (programma per fare la catalogazione di libri) e non riesco a fare gli screenshot
<lubuntozz> alexandria quando provo ad installarlo mi dice che dipende da ruby 1.8 piu dipende da etc. etc
<jester-> tasto stamp
<lubuntozz> non può semplicemente insallarlo e basta??
<jester-> lubuntozz: deb non da repo?
<lubuntozz> si file deb
<jester-> se non ha le lib mica funa
<lubuntozz> e come faccio ha mettere le lib?
<jester-> lubuntozz: dpo che si incrocchia dai: sudo apt-get -f install se troa le dipendenze le installa se non lo trova non è compatibile
<lubuntozz> per lo stamp lo premo ma nn salva nulla su desktop o in altre cartelle
<lubuntozz> èèèèèèèèè incrocchia??
<jester-> madu, come lo installi
<lubuntozz> a quindi come devo scriverlo il codice??
<Ale701> ciao a tutti!
<lubuntozz> http://alexandria.rubyforge.org/news/2012-08-14--0.6.9-released.html sto qua
<lubuntozz> sudo dpkg --install alexandria_0.6.9-2_all.deb
<jester-> lubuntozz: eh quando si incazza dai sudo apt-get -f install
<lubuntozz> ma anche se metto solo sudo apt-get install alexandria mi dice sempre che ha delle dipendenze da soddisfare
<Matt_91> lubuntozz: soddisfale
<jester-> lubuntozz: leggi
<lubuntozz> ahuahahu Matt_91  simpa auhhauhua
<jester-> non andare per i cazzi tuoi
<Ale701> scusate avevo bisogno di una mano: ho fatto un pò di casino su un netbook ho installato windows xp (prima c'era xandros) dopo che l'installazione non è andata a buon fine (NTLDR mancante) ho deciso di mettere xubuntu ma mi sono rimasti dei file di windows xp che mi occupano un sacco di spazio come li cancello?
<lubuntozz> ho letto
<Matt_91> lubuntozz: non era na battuta
<lubuntozz> volevo installare tutte le dipendenze una ad una
<Leo__> scusate la confusione, mai chattato prima, il post si vede?
<jester-> Ale701: in altra partizione immagino
<Matt_91> lubuntozz: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lubuntozz> ma provando con ruby 1.8 mi dice che anche questo ha delle altre dipendenze da soddisfare huahuahuah così nn ne esco più
<jester-> <lubuntozz> sudo dpkg --install alexandria_0.6.9-2_all.deb
<Matt_91> lubuntozz: dovrebbe risolvertele
<jester-> lubuntozz:
<Matt_91> lubuntozz: oppure come dice jester-
<jester-> lubuntozz: sudo apt-get -f install
<lubuntozz> sudo dpkg --install alexandria_0.6.9-2_all.deb ma io così ho scritto
<jester-> madu
<Ale701> no jester ho installato xubuntu sulla medesima no su altra partizione
<jester-> lubuntozz:  e subito dopo
<lubuntozz> a prima quello e poi questa stringa scusa jester-
<jester-> lubuntozz: sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> dopo il dpkg
<lubuntozz> ok
<Ale701> ????
<jester-> Ale701: non puoi avere residui di xp nella partizione linux
<lubuntozz> sudo apt-get -f install dato questo devo ridare sudo dpkg --install alexandria_0.6.9-2_all.deb??
<Ale701>  ma come è possibile che xubuntu mi occupi 3.2 GB?
<jester-> lubuntozz: cosa ha fatto
<lubuntozz> ha installato le dipendenze
<jester-> Ale701: quanto dovrebbe occupare
<jester-> lubuntozz: dovrebbe aver installato tutto
<Ale701> non saprei ma non credevo che xubuntu mi occupasse 3.2 gb
<jester-> Ale701: sono tanti o pochi?
<lubuntozz> a quindi dovrei ritrovarmi alexandria nel menu
<jester-> Ale701: ubuntu ne occupa quasi 5
<jester-> lubuntozz: lancia alexandria dal terminale
<lubuntozz> e l'icona dove la trovo?
<lubuntozz> comando nn trovato
<Ale701> bhè perche mi era stato consigliato perche ho un pc datato con soli 4gb di hd
<jester-> lubuntozz: dpkg -l | grep alexandria
<lubuntozz> rc  alexandria                           0.6.9-2                             all          GNOME application for managing book collections
<jester-> Ale701: appunto te l'hanno consigliata perchè occupa meno di 4 giga
<lubuntozz> mi dice cosa è ma nn credo l'abbia installata
<jester-> lubuntozz: ridai il dpkg
<lubuntozz> questo?
<lubuntozz> sudo dpkg --install alexandria_0.6.9-2_all.deb
<jester-> sudo dpkg --install alexandria_0.6.9-2_all.deb??
<jester-> senza ??
<lubuntozz> auhhuahuhua
<lubuntozz> simpa
<lubuntozz> spè
<lubuntozz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6448628/ Assurdo
<lubuntozz> ha ancora dipendenze nn soddisfatte :S
<jester-> sudo apt-get -f install
<lubuntozz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6448637/
<jester-> sudo apt-get install libhpricot-ruby
<lubuntozz> fatto ti faccio il paste?
<jester-> lubuntozz: libhpricot-ruby (<< 0.8)   vuole minore di versione 0.8 e nel sistema c'è la 4.3
<jester-> quindi è molto vecchio
<akis24> sera
<jester-> prova a ridare pkg
<lubuntozz> pkg??
<lubuntozz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6448653/
<jester-> <lubuntozz> sudo dpkg --install alexandria_0.6.9-2_all.deb
<jester-> dovrebbe darea ancora errore di dipendenza
<lubuntozz> lo dovrei provare sto software per la biblioteca comunale del mio paese
<jester-> lubuntozz: se non si installa non è compatibile per limiti di età
<lubuntozz> a quindi devo aspettare che quelli del team lo aggiornino
<lubuntozz> cioè fra 1-2 anni :D
<jester-> se non lo hanno aggiornato in minimo 5 anni vuoi lo aggiornino a desso?
<lubuntozz> nn so
<jester-> usa la versione winz in winz
<lubuntozz> winz?
<lubuntozz> non esiste un programma simile che funga su ubuntu aggiornato??
<lubuntozz> cosa è winz?
<jester-> acronimo di windows
<lubuntozz> a
<lubuntozz> cmq adesso con tutti questi codici che ho dato da terminale devo fare qualche pulizia di sorta??
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge alexandria
<jester-> lubuntozz: oppure installi wine e provi se funza la versione winz
<lubuntozz> cmq altro problema era lo stamp io lo premo su ubuntu mettava l'anteprima in desktop
<lubuntozz> qui nulla
<lubuntozz> :O
<jester-> devi abilitare i repo parteners e extra
<lubuntozz> la versione windows funge sicuro
<lubuntozz> l'ho fatto
<jester-> sextra mo sono indipendent
<lubuntozz> io è da un pò che manco su linux
<lubuntozz> e come ti dicevo sono un user senza esperienza
<lubuntozz> però volevo un sistema operativo che fosse fluido e leggero almeno per navigare
<jester-> sudo software-properties-gtk
<lubuntozz> sto lubuntu va benissimo
<jester-> entra in altro software
<jester-> abilita tutto meno cdrom
<lubuntozz> mi sono uscite delle voci ppa alexandria
<jester-> vazzo hai aggiunto un ppa?
<lubuntozz> no nn credo
<lubuntozz> http://ppa.launchpad.net/alexandria-team/ppa/ubuntu
<jester-> lubuntozz: se vai per conto tuo io continuo a fare altro
<lubuntozz> come li levo?? :O
<jester-> a capire che stai facendo
<lubuntozz> sono andato sul sito di alexandria
<jester-> http://ppa.launchpad.net/alexandria-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<lubuntozz> go scaricato il .deb e non va. Ok metto l'anima in pace
<jester-> vedi saucy per caso?
<lubuntozz> a
<jester-> quindi installa wine e prova
<jester-> ti ho scritto sopra come abilitare i repo
<lubuntozz> va be posso pure lasciar perdere
<lubuntozz> nn è importantissimo
<lubuntozz> come dici tu se funziona la versione windows la provo da un pc winzozz
<lubuntozz> ultima cosa è questo stamp r sist
<lubuntozz> come faccio lo screen shot?
<onegin> ciao, non riesco più ad installare programmi. Mi dà questo se provo ad esempio con skype
<onegin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6448716/
<Matt_91> onegin: sudo apt-get install skype-bin
<Matt_91> onegin: installa?
<Matt_91> onegin: se no è èerchè non hai abilitato i repository di terze parti
<onegin> il risultato sembra più o meno lo stesso
<onegin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6448748/
<onegin> ora ci guardo ma mi sembrava tutto ok
<onegin> sono andato su software e aggiornamenti
<onegin> é tutto selezionato
<lubuntozz> jester-: stranezza... non funziona lo scren shot ma c'è un prog su lubuntu che si chiama scrot e crea lo screen del desktop
<lubuntozz> si lancia da terminale
<Matt_91> onegin: sudo apt-get purge skype*
<Matt_91> onegin:  e poi lo scarichi da qui: http://www.skype.com/it/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading/?type=ubuntu64
<Matt_91> onegin: lo installi con doppio click
<lubuntozz> Matt_91: ma su lubuntu nn c'è il pannello delle applicazioni da installare come Installa rimuovi di ubuntu?
<Matt_91> lubuntozz: non capisco
<onegin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6448781/
<Matt_91> onegin: comunque consiglio che do sempre è di lasciar perdere skype e usare hangout di google :D
<onegin> grazie per il consiglio
<Matt_91> onegin: ottimo ora procedi a scaricare dal sito il pacchetto
<krabador> Matt_91, limitati a risolvere il problema dell'utente
<onegin> ho la versione a 32 bit o byte, boh
<onegin> metto 32 alla fine?
<Matt_91> onegin: quel pacchetto è multiarchitettura, quindi dovrebbe andare stando alla microsoft
<lubuntozz> Matt_91: l'installatore di programmi come ubuntu
<Matt_91> ubuntu software center? lubuntozz
<onegin> sta scaricando
<lubuntozz> sisis
<lubuntozz> :D
<lubuntozz> nn ricordavo il nome. Ricordavo la vecchia versione che era installa rimuobi
<lubuntozz> rimuovi
<Matt_91> lubuntozz: sudo apt-get install software-center
<Matt_91> lubuntozz: credo
<onegin> per installare clicco sul file scaricato o do il comando da terminale?
<Matt_91> onegin: doppio click e via
<Matt_91> onegin: non complichiamoci la vita :D
<onegin> grazie, é che uso ubuntu da poco
<onegin> vorrei eliminare windows
<krabador> onegin, altrimenti apri il terminale, vai nella cartella in cui hai scaricato il file, cd /home/utente/Scaricati , nel caso non ne hai scelta un'altra
<lubuntozz> onegin: devi installare linux sull'intera partizione per togliere winz
<krabador> onegin, sudo dpkg -i pacchetto && sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> per skype
<Matt_91> krabador: così se mancano librerie audio fa senza? :D
<krabador> Matt_91, installa il pacchetto e le dipendenze.
<krabador> successivi problemi di vedranno.
<krabador> *si
<Matt_91> krabador: haha ok XD no è perchè su 13.10 skype da alcuni problemi.... proprio sull'audio vabbè, funziona onegin ??
<onegin> cliccando sul file scaricato mi si è aperto il software center e mi dice che c'è una dipendenza che non può essere soddisfatta libxss1
<krabador> onegin, vai col terminale
<krabador> onegin, e segui il comando segnalato prima
<Matt_91> krabador: eccola la dipendenza che non ricordavo :D
<krabador> onegin, puoi anche soltanto adesso, aprire il terminale, e mandare sudo apt-get -yf install
<onegin> aggiungo skype alla fine del comando?
<krabador> no
<onegin> non dà risultati
<krabador> onegin, allora, vai nella cartella in cui hai scaricato il pacchetto
<onegin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6448829/
<krabador> onegin, apri il terminale
<krabador> onegin, vai nella cartella in cui hai scaricato il pacchetto
<onegin> sì
<krabador> onegin, se il browser non te ne ha fatta scegliere una, puoi andare con cd /home/utente/Scaricati
<krabador> dovrebbe essere li
<krabador> poi, ls -a , per vedere il contenuto
<krabador> copi il nome del pacchetto
<onegin> l'ho trovata su scaricati
<krabador> sudo dpkg -i pacchetto && sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> incolli , al posto di pacchetto, il nome del pacchetto
<lubuntozz> Matt_91:  mi sono accorto che avevo gia su lubuntu il software center adesso ho messo anche quella di ubuntu. Fa qualcosa??
<Matt_91> lubuntozz: no
<krabador> lubuntozz, se avevi il software center, non hai messo quello di ubuntu, hai rimesso quello che c'era
<Matt_91> lubuntozz: mi hai detto tu che volevi il software center di ubuntu, se mi avessi chiesto se lubuntu aveva il software center suo ti avrei dato altre indicazioni
<krabador> lubuntozz, di che lubuntu parliamo?
<lubuntozz> no no ho messo qello di ubuntu ed avevo lubuntu software center già installato
<lubuntozz> mi sono spaventato perchè installando questo di ubuntu, il pc stava facendo un pò di rallentamenti
<Matt_91> lubuntozz: basta che lo rimuovi XD
<Matt_91> lubuntozz: però non è che ti spieghi bene :P
<lubuntozz> purge??
<Matt_91> lubuntozz: si
<lubuntozz> è mi devi scusare
<onegin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6448864/
<onegin> mi sa che ho sbagliato qualcosa
<lubuntozz> vome dicevo a jester- nn sono proprio una cima con linux. Anzi direi che non lo sono affatto
<krabador> onegin, non sei nella cartella in cui è il file
<krabador> onegin,
<krabador> onegin, va
<krabador> onegin, nella cartella
<lubuntozz> riavvio il pc
<krabador> onegin, in cui è stato scaricato il file
<Matt_91> onegin: prima devi dare:cd Scaricati
<Matt_91> onegin: presumendo che è in quella cartella
<lubuntozz> Matt_91: ultima cosa per la scheda video come vedo se i driver grafici nn hanno bisogno di un aggiornamento driver?? ho una ge force agp
<krabador> lubuntozz, da terminale , software-properties-gtk
<onegin> ora c'è questo:  gianluca@gianluca-desktop:~$ cd Scaricati gianluca@gianluca-desktop:~/Scaricati$
<krabador> lubuntozz, vedi l'ultima tab a destra
<krabador> onegin, eh, niente di grave
<krabador> onegin, sei nella cartella /home/Gianluca/Scaricati
<krabador> adesso rimanda il comando di prima,
<lubuntozz> a sono usciti
<lubuntozz> nvidia e broadcom scheda video
<krabador> onegin, ma prima assicurati, che sia li dentro il file
<lubuntozz> cioè sceda di rete
<krabador> lubuntozz, nvidia, che ti dice?
<Matt_91> lubuntozz: se non usi schermi e monitor esterni io ti consiglio di non installarli, poi vedi tu
<lubuntozz> aspè nn mi fa fare copia incolla
<lubuntozz> capisco
<krabador> !imagebin | lubuntozz
<ubot-it> lubuntozz: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Matt_91> lubuntozz: per broadcom invece presumo che ti servano se usi il wifi.....
<onegin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6448881/
<krabador> onegin, hai ubuntu a 64 bit?
<Matt_91> onegin: dovrebbe essere installato
<krabador> Matt_91, no
<onegin> 32 bit
<Matt_91> non :D
<lubuntozz> arrivo Matt_91  krabador
<lubuntozz> http://imagebin.org/278050
<lubuntozz> sta selezionato in automatico non usare dispostitivo ma io nn ho impostato nulla. E vorrei usarla la broadcom
<onegin> ma se metto questo hangout dite che mi darà gli stessi problemi?
<lubuntozz> + in la vorrei fargli fare anche da hot spot con un'altra antenna alfa network
<onegin> non vorrei aver combinato qualche casino cercando di installare la stampante canon
<Matt_91> onegin: mi vengono dei dubbi: lsb_release -a
<onegin> e in effetti poi non ci sono riuscito ad installarla
<Matt_91> onegin: metti su paste
<Matt_91> onegin: no google a differenza di microsoft fa cose decenti, ma questo è un discorso non fattibile qui :p
<onegin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6448900/
<onegin> sono rimasto su scaricati, non so se è rilevante
<lubuntozz> Matt_91: krabador visto l'immagine??
<lubuntozz> http://imagebin.org/278050
<Matt_91> onegin: ma se dai: sudo apt-get install libxss1
<Matt_91> lubuntozz: cambi solo broadcom, nvidia a parer mio lascia gli open
<krabador> lubuntozz, se vuoi puoi , da li, installare i driver proprietari per la nvidia
<Matt_91> onegin: no no, vai tranquillo
<krabador> lubuntozz, ma va il wireless?
<lubuntozz> ho 760 mb di ram mi conviene mettere i driver della scheda video?
<onegin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6448920/
<lubuntozz> no
<lubuntozz> io sto con cavo lan condiviso da altro pc
<Matt_91> lubuntozz: no almeno che tu non voglia usare più di un monitor, come detto prima :P
<lubuntozz> qindi broadcom scelgo in uso etc etc
<lubuntozz> a no solo uno me ne serve :D
<Matt_91> lubuntozz: se vuoi usare il wifi si, altrimenti non lo puoi usare
<lubuntozz> perfetto
<krabador> onegin, apri il terminale, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> !pastebin | onegin
<ubot-it> onegin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lubuntozz> sta caricando accanto alla scritta applicazione modifiche
<lubuntozz> aspetto che finisce e riavvio
<onegin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6448932/
<lubuntozz> è normale che è lento??
<Matt_91> onegin: sudo apt-get update
<Matt_91> onegin: e poi prova nuovamente: sudo apt-get install libxss1
<krabador> onegin, aspetta, commenta la terz'ultima e la penultima linea del file
<krabador> con #
<krabador> esattamente prima
<Matt_91> io vi devo salutare, ciao ciao :D
<onegin> ciao, grazie
<krabador> onegin, tipo ,  # deb quello che sia
<krabador> poi salva, e manda sudo apt-get update da terminale
<onegin> il terminale è rimasto così e se provo a chiuderlo mi dice che c'è un processo in corso
<onegin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6448943/
<krabador> onegin, devi fare quella cosa sul documento che t'ho fatto aprire, salvare e chiudere
<onegin> scusami ma come devo fare?
<onegin> devo aprire qualcosa con gedit o lo modifico nel terminale?
<onegin> non ho mai fatto niente del genere
<krabador> hai aperto il file con gedit da terminale
<krabador> modificalo come ti ho detto prima
<krabador> salva e chiudi
<onegin> no, non sono capace
<krabador> poi sudo apt-get update
<onegin> come devo scrivere?
<krabador> onegin, allora
<krabador> onegin, hai ancora gedit aperto?
<onegin> sì, scusami, non mi ero accorto che lo avesse aperto
<krabador> ecco, adesso commenta le linee in fondo
<krabador> quelle con medibuntu in mezzo
<krabador> con #
<krabador> in modo da avere # deb quellochesia
<onegin> quindi metto un # alla fine delle ultime linee
<krabador> no
<krabador> all'inizio
<onegin> fatto
<onegin> incollo tutto?
<krabador> no, salva ed esci
<onegin> sì, ho salvato sono uscito e ho dato sudo apt-get update
<krabador> onegin, bene
<onegin> mi è apparso un segno di divieto in alto a destra
<krabador> onegin, chiudi il terminale e cliccaci sopra
<krabador> ha finito di fare sudo apt-get update ?
<onegin> sì
<krabador> onegin, chiudi e clicca sul simbolo
<onegin> cliccando sul segno di divieto mi dice che si è verififato un errore
<krabador> che dovrebbero essere gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> onegin, posta l'errore
<krabador> !imagebin | onegin
<ubot-it> onegin: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lubuntozz> WE ragazzi grazie mille per l'aiuto
<lubuntozz> krabador:  matt jester-  siete grandi
<lubuntozz> ciao e buona serata
<krabador> ciao lubuntozz , fanna buon uso
<krabador> *fanne
<lubuntozz> :D
<onegin> come faccio a salvare un'immagine? scusate
<krabador> !imagebin | onegin
<ubot-it> onegin: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> onegin, non riesci a leggere le linee precedenti?
<onegin> no, è che quando clicco su submit in imagebin scompare il messaggio che appare sul simbolo del divieto e quindi non viene salvato nell'immagine
<krabador> onegin, devi fare uno screenshot
<krabador> con il messaggio d'errore in evidenza
<krabador> premi il tasto stamp
<krabador> avrai un'immagine del desktop nella cartella immagini
<krabador> vai in imagebin
<krabador> fai l'upload
<krabador> ed incolli qui il link
<onegin> http://imagebin.org/278055
<onegin> niente, quando premo stamp scompare il messaggio sul segno del divieto
<onegin> o sono io che sono negato, ed è probabile
<onegin> anzi, sicuro
<onegin> comunque dice Errore: BrokenCount>0
<onegin> dice che di solito significa che i pacchetti installati hanno delle dipendenze irrisolte
<krabador> onegin, allora, manda sudo apt-cache search libxss1
<onegin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6449059/
<krabador> onegin, allora sudo apt-get -y install libxss1
<onegin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6449067/
<onegin> è scomparso il segno di divieto e si è aperta la casella degli aggiornamenti
<krabador> onegin, adesso, va nella cartella Scaricati
<krabador> cd Scaricati
<krabador> ci sei?
<onegin> sì
<krabador> adesso sudo dpkg -i pacchetto skype
<krabador> quando devi scrivere il nome del pacchetto
<krabador> inizia a scrivere le prime 3 lettere
<krabador> poi premi tab
<krabador> e ti apparirà tutto il nome
<onegin> no, non mi appare
<onegin> al posto di pacchetto scrivo skype etc?
<krabador> onegin, sudo dpkg -i nomepaccetto
<krabador> sicuro di essere nella cartella giusta?
<onegin> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6449087/
<krabador> è andato
<onegin> grazie infinite per la pazienza
<krabador> onegin, adesso , sudo apt-get upgrade
<krabador> onegin, poi riavvia
<krabador> prova skype, e rientra pure se hai problemi
<onegin> grazie ancora. Ora riavvio
<krabador> onegin, di niente
<pata> buonasera
<pata> i need help
<gog-com> qlcn potrebbe aiutarmi...
<cybernova> !qualcuno | gog-com
<ubot-it> gog-com: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gog-com> ho intenzione di installare ubuntu saucy
<gog-com> pero' prima farei un bel llf
<gog-com> la domanda e'
<gog-com> esiste un tool nel dvd di ubuntu saucy per avviare una llf hdd hitachi?
<cristian_c> gog-com, llf?
<gog-com> low level format
<cristian_c> gog-com, esiste dd, ma va usato con attenzione
<gog-com> posso avviarlo live?
<cristian_c> gog-com, penso di sì, ma leggi la documentazione
<gog-com> ma saucy e' anche live?
<cristian_c> gog-com, tutte le release di ubuntu sono rilasciate come dvd live
<gog-com> quindi e' fatta
<cristian_c> almeno, da molti anni è così
<gog-com> leggero la doc di dd
<gog-com> e' l'unico tool che fa llf?
<cristian_c> gog-com, forse no
<cybernova> gog-com, magari si può fare anche con il comando shred
<gog-com> cybernova, cosa fa shred?
<cybernova> gog-com, sovrascrive i file con byte a caso
<cybernova> in modo da renderli irrecuperabili
<gog-com> io non devo solo scrivere 000000000000....
<gog-com> *devo
<cybernova> gog-com, cosa devi fare?
<gog-com> ma sapete cos'e' un low level format?
<gog-com> xd
<krabador> gog-com, sia che tu voglia recuperare un disco danneggiato, sia che to voglia scrivere 000000000000
<krabador> !chat | gog-com
<ubot-it> gog-com: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<virtualiz3r> buonasera, 'sta ubuntu va lentissima
<virtualiz3r> me la devo tenere così, stile suola?
<cristian_c> virtualiz3r, installa una versione più leggera, se il pc è vecchio
<virtualiz3r> versione piu' leggera??? e chi me le dice queste cose???
<virtualiz3r> che significa?
<cristian_c> virtualiz3r, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<krabador> virtualiz3r, di che pc parliamo?
<virtualiz3r> che c'entra il pc???
<virtualiz3r> "ubuntu va meglio di windows"
<virtualiz3r> che ciofeca
<krabador> !info | virtualiz3r
<ubot-it> 'virtualiz3r' is not a valid distribution: lucid, oneiric, precise, quantal, raring, saucy
<virtualiz3r> si, vabeh krabbado
<virtualiz3r> nessuno sa come usare 'sta cosa?
<virtualiz3r> mi ritrovo adesso un sistema inutilizzabile
<cristian_c> virtualiz3r, ci sono le derivate
<cristian_c> !requisiti | virtualiz3r
<ubot-it> virtualiz3r: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> virtualiz3r, ecco perché il pc c'entra
<sandrinux> buonasera a tutti
<sandrinux> avrei bisogno di un'info per favore. vorrei installare ubuntu su un netbook in dual. pensavo a lubuntu 12.04 per questioni di leggerezza, finchè non esce la prossima LTS.
<sandrinux> ma fin qui tutto normale
<sandrinux> la particolarità è questa:
<cristian_c> sandrinux, ti sembrerà strano, ma lubuntu 12.04 non è lts
<sandrinux> ah
<sandrinux> mi stronchi sul nascere
<cristian_c> :D
<sandrinux> vabè, diciamo la 13.04
<sandrinux> dicevo, quello che volevo sapere è se (e come) posso configurare grub perchè NON si veda nessuna schermata di scelta del s.o. durante il boot, per far partire di default win dopo 10 sec. se l'utente non fa nulla, e far comparire il menù di scelta eventuale di Linux solo premendo un particolare tasto durante quei 10 sec.
<sandrinux> in sintesi, vorrei fare in modo che un utente "normale" che faccia partire il PC NON capisca che c'è anche Linux
<sandrinux> spero di essermi spiegato
<krabador> sandrinux, se devi farlo al pc del lavoro, non devi chiedere qui
<sandrinux> ?
<sandrinux> no
<sandrinux> non direi, è un netbook personale
<krabador> sandrinux, ma ai tuoi aministratori di sistema
<sandrinux> heheh, certo, ovvio. Non è il mio caso.
<krabador> sandrinux, scusami, ma se è il tuo, come mai vuoi una configurazione del genere?
<sandrinux> Perchè non è il mio
<sandrinux> è di un amico
<sandrinux> ma tanto devo metterglielo su io :-\
<krabador> sandrinux, ed è lui che non deve sapere che all'interno c'è linux?
<sandrinux> non credo proprio
<sandrinux> ma è illegale?
<Edoardo> Che tipo di CD serve per masterizzare ?
<sandrinux> krabador, se è illegale mi faccio firmare un'assunzione di responsabilità davanti a un notaio :)
<Edoardo> Che tipo di CD serve per masterizzare ?
<krabador> Edoardo, se vuoi masterizzare la iso dell'ultima ubuntu
<krabador> ci serve un dvd
<krabador> Edoardo, ma se hai una penna usb, te lo puoi risparmiare
<Edoardo> Ottimo! Ora provo
<krabador> Edoardo, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> usa questo per fare la pendrive
<Lubuntozz> krabador: come la va??
<krabador> Lubuntozz, come va a lei :D
<Lubuntozz>  :D son dovuto ritornare perchè dopo aver scelto di usare il driver della scheda di rete broadcom
<Lubuntozz> non la vedo e nn la riesco a far funzionare
<krabador> Lubuntozz, non vede nessuna rete wireless
<Lubuntozz> non vede nessuna rete wi fi e nelle impostazioni di rete nn vedo la scheda mia della broadcom
<Lubuntozz> esce solo ethernet non wlan
<cristian_c> Lubuntozz, il led è acceso?
<krabador> Lubuntozz, da terminale software-properties-gtk , controlla l'ultima tab a destra
<krabador> Lubuntozz, poi manda un lspci e incolla il contenuto su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Lubuntozz
<ubot-it> Lubuntozz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lubuntozz> aspè
<Lubuntozz> la scheda è integrata led spendo
<cristian_c> eh
<Lubuntozz> la tengo aperta quella finestra dei driver aggiuntivi mi da solo nvidia
<Lubuntozz> il paste image mi passi il link
<krabador> Lubuntozz, se non vedi niente a riguardo della scheda wireless, non serve che mandi l'immagine
<krabador> Lubuntozz, manda il contenuto di lspci
<krabador> su pastebin
<Lubuntozz> lspci da terminale :D ok
<Lubuntozz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6449635/
<Lubuntozz> 00:0f.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) questa è sicuramente lei
<Lubuntozz> ma come mai nn la vedo in connessioni di rete??
<cristian_c> il led è spento.
<krabador> Lubuntozz, lshw -C network
<Lubuntozz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6449661/ We vado due secondi a prendere della legna per il camino tu rispondimi dopo leggo
<lello> ciao qualcuno mi da una mano che sto installando xubuntu?
<krabador> lello, che problema hai?
<lello> ciao
<lello> è da un po che non lo usavo +
<lello> l ho installato e adesso vorrei altri software
<lello> ho messo java e vlc
<lello> q torrent
<lello> e poco altro
<lello> vorrei metterci wine ma non lo trovo
<cristian_c> !info wine
<ubot-it> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu7 (saucy), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<lello> e i driver di adobe li trovo su adobe?
<cristian_c> !info flasplugin-installer
<ubot-it> Package flasplugin-installer does not exist in saucy
<lello> scusa non capisco
<cristian_c> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.310ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB
<lello> devo scriverlo sul terminale?
<cristian_c> lello, li installi dal software center, ad esempio
<cristian_c> !installareprogrammi | lello
<ubot-it> lello: installareprogrammi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi
<lello> scusa ma non mi ricordo + come si fa e non voglio scervellarmi a rileggere tutta la procedura
<cristian_c> lello, hai aperto il software center?
<lello> adesso ho verificato che ho flash e
<lello> ho trovato wine sul center
<lello> mi ricordo che usavo una procedura a riga di comando per installare emule
<lello> ma oramai emule è lentissimo
<lello> invece mi conviene cercare win rar  o qualcosa di simile
<lello> 7zip com è?
<krabador> lello, unrar
<krabador> lello, per i file rar
<lello> ahh grazie ora lo cerco
<lello> sto provando a installare synaptic sperando che mi sia utile
<lello> chi sa indicarmi un lettore pdf leggero che il mio pc è obsoleto?
<krabador> lello, dovrebbe essercene uno di default
<krabador> in xubuntu
<krabador> leggero
<lello> ohh un peso in meno
<lello> cos'altro bisogno mettere necessariamente?
<krabador> lello, quello che necessariamente serve a te
<lello> io scarico o guardo ed ascolto molto in strimm
<sandrinux> durante l'installazione di una *ubuntu posso decidere di installare grub su una chiavetta USB esterna, e in tal caso, l'MBR dell'HD interno rimane intatto?
<lello> stream
<krabador> !grub | sandrinux
<ubot-it> sandrinux: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<sandrinux> ok, grazie krabador
<lello> un buon programma per vedere la tu e la radio in streamming ?
<Lubuntozz> Noo
<Lubuntozz> krabador
<cristian_c> Lubuntozz,
<Lubuntozz> si cristian_c
<Lubuntozz> hai seguito la mia problematica come krabador?
<Lubuntozz> potresti darmi una mano??
<cristian_c> Lubuntozz, se hai installato gli sta, rimuovili, non vanno bene per il tuo chip
<Lubuntozz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6449661/
<Lubuntozz> gli sta??
<Lubuntozz> aspè cristian_c
<cristian_c> Lubuntozz, quali driver hai installato?
<Lubuntozz> mandami il link paste image
<cristian_c> !paste | Lubuntozz
<ubot-it> Lubuntozz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lubuntozz> io tra poco devo pure cenare :S
<Lubuntozz> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Lubuntozz> a eccp
<Lubuntozz> http://imagebin.org/278091 guarda qua
<Lubuntozz> io vado a cena, potresti mandarmi messaggi in PM ?? privati?
<Lubuntozz> krabador:
<Lubuntozz> io sto andando a cenare :D  http://imagebin.org/278091 te prego aiutame ;D
<Lubuntozz> anche se mi scrivi in privato dopo leggo tutto
<cristian_c> Lubuntozz, hai installato gli sta ma non sono attivati
<lello> scusate che mi riperto, mi potete indicare una radio o radio tv per lo stream?
<cristian_c> Lubuntozz, no privato
<lello> scusate che mi riperto, mi potete indicare una radio o radio tv per lo stream?
<remix_tj> lello: ?
<lello> vorrei ascoltare musica o se possibile vedere anche qualche programma
<lello> devo usare un programma windows in emulazione?
<krabador> lello, per fare cosa?
<krabador> Lubuntozz, ?
<lello> vorrei ascoltare musica o se possibile vedere anche qualche programma tv
<lello> in ubuntu usavo radiotray
<krabador> lello, installa i programmi in base ai protocolli che devi usare
<lello> io mastico meglio il linguaggio di windows, qui anaspo parecchio
<krabador> lello, cosa intendi per "ascoltare musica"?
<lello> sto leggendo molto sui forum ma sono ancora un poppante
<krabador> vlc è già sufficiente
<krabador> per i propri files
<lello> intendo ascoltare le radio che trasmettono in internet
<krabador> se poi usavi altri tipi di servizi
<krabador> lello, la maggiorparte di esse le ascolti col browser
<lello> ahhh
<lello> non usi software tipo radiosure o ramaradio?
<krabador> ce ne sono che si ascoltano con un programma come rhythmbox
<krabador> exaile
<krabador> amarok
<lello> tu ci accedi dal browser
<krabador> banshee
<lello> Amarok è quello che mi serve, grazie
<krabador> lello, se sei su xubuntu
<krabador> ti si porta appresso una marea di dipendenze
<krabador> e non è leggerissimo
<krabador> poi , il sistema è tuo
<lello> grazie, lo provo e semmai emulo radiosure di windows
<lello> esiste qualcosa anche per vedere la tv?
<krabador> lello, ma perchè non scopri come fa "radiosure di windows" a farti sentire le radio
<lello> mi stai mettendo parecchia curiosità
<krabador> e non installi un programma che faccia la stessa cosa?
<krabador> :D
<lello> che cosa bisogna scrivere al terminale per riaggiornare il sistema?
<cristian_c> lello, puoi farlo anche dal gestore grafico
<lello> aggiornamenti software o software e aggiornamenti?
<cristian_c> lello, aggiornamenti software
<lello> grazie
<lello> ora provo a installare skype, speriamo bene
<lello> a dicembre usavo abbastanza bene ubuntu e xubuntu poi ho rotto l hard disk e ho faticato parecchio a trovarne uno che non fosse sata
<Zamul82> ciao a tutti !!!
<lello> ciao Z
<Zamul82> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi ho un problema
<Zamul82> cao lello
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Zamul82
<ubot-it> Zamul82: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<lello> tipo????
<Zamul82> ok
<Zamul82> uso ubuntu 13
<Zamul82> vorrei installare windows
<Zamul82> il 7
<Zamul82> ho la iso e ho provato con unebooting
<Zamul82> ma non funziona
<Zamul82> faccio tutti i passaggi giusti
<lello> ha dato anche a me  lo stesso problema
<Zamul82> ma non va
<cristian_c> Zamul82, avvia una live, apri gparted, elimini la partizione di ubuntu, riavvii il pc con il dvd di windows e fa tutto lui
<Zamul82> c' un altro programma?
<cristian_c> Zamul82, ah, non vuoi disinstallare ubuntu?
<Zamul82> ho il lettore rotto
<Zamul82> anzi ne ho 2
<lello> io alla fine ho fatto il dvd rw
<Zamul82> uno interno e uno esterno
<Zamul82> stavo pensando di creare una live di ubuntu e fare come ha detto cristianù
<Zamul82> cristian
<Zamul82> cioè è possible creare una partizione e mettere lì la iso?
<Zamul82> ho sto delirando
<cristian_c> Zamul82, di quale iso stai parlando?
<Zamul82> windows 7
<Zamul82> io ho un portatile
<lello> una volta esisteva una procedura come la hai descritta tu con il sistema dos
<Zamul82> ma quando l'ho comprato non mi hanno dato la scatola con il dvd di windows
<Zamul82> ma ho la key attaccata sotto
<lello> infati dovevi fare il backup dell'into sistema operativo
<lello> intero
<Zamul82> e quindi posso riutilizzarlo
<Zamul82> si ma è successo un casino
<cristian_c> Zamul82, scusa, ma windows 7 te lo preinstallano sul pc
<Zamul82> in realtà io avevo vista
<cristian_c> Zamul82, richiedi il dvd a chi te l'ha venduto
<cristian_c> lol
<Zamul82> ma non sono riuscito a recuperarlo dopo aver avuto un grande problema
<Zamul82> stavo pensando pure a quello
<cristian_c> Zamul82, quindi non hai fatto i dvd di ripristino?
<lello> vai su piratebay usando un proxy e te lo riscarichi
<Zamul82> si si li ho fatti
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Zamul82, usali
<Zamul82> ma non funzionavano più
<Zamul82> cosi ho formattato tutto e messo ubuntu
<cristian_c> Zamul82, fatti mandare una copia dal produttore
<Zamul82> adesso ho sta iso ma non riesco acreare la live
<Zamul82> ho provato pure con wine a lanciare il programmino per creare la live di windows 7 ma non va
<lello> hai preteso troppo
<Zamul82> eh lo so
<lello> ti consiglio di ripartire dalla formattazione
<Zamul82> ho provato a fare pure tasto destro e monta archivi e wine mi lancia l'installazione ma mi richiede dello spazio che non c'è
<Zamul82> purtroppo non ho una lira per comprarmi un altro lettore sterno..
<Zamul82> esterno
<Zamul82> non si puo fare nulla ???
<Zamul82> me la devo mettere via?
<lello> win 7 richiede almeno 25 giga per essere installato
<Zamul82> possibile che non esiste un programma che ubuntu supporti per creare una live cn windows
<Zamul82> li ho per quello
<Zamul82> ne ho 140 liberi
<mattia> scusate ragazzi sono nuovo, domanda stupida: ma quando leggo dgtare da termine la tal frase ....ma dove apro questo benedetto terminale?
<lello> no la live non l ho vista da nessuna parte forse non è fattibile
<mattia> digitare da terminale....
<Zamul82> ufff
<mattia> nessuno?
<LoZioNe> mattia scrivi Terminale nella ricerca delle aplicazioni di Ubuntu
<mattia> quale scelgo?
<Lubuntozz> cristian_c:  continuiamo domani devo portare mio padre in ospedale
<Lubuntozz> che serata di merda
<Lubuntozz> ciao
<mattia> ma dove apro gnome?
<enrico_> salve
<enrico_> potrei fare una domanda?
<enrico_> vorrei crearmi un media center e vorrei sapere se ubuntu supporta un media center
<LoZioNe> enrico_,chiedi pure se qualcuno sa risponde
<enrico_> grazie sei gentilissimo
<lello> c è un media center apposta
<kolo> ciao a tutti!
<enrico__> ciao
<kolo> scusate a vevo una domanda, su xubuntu come cambio l'avatar del mio utnte?
<lello> xbmc
<kolo> ?
<lello> io stacco, buona notte a tutti e grazie
<Zamul82> ho trovato una guida in inglese ce dice che funziona vi va di dare un occhiata?
<Zamul82> dice di scaricare una versione diversa di unebooting
<Zamul82> ho provato a scaricarla ma non c'è programma che riesce ad aprirla...
<Zamul82> questa è la guida presunta.... http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<cristian_c> Zamul82, per quanto ne so, si crea una copia dvd da partizione di ripristino
<cristian_c> Zamul82, non si possono postare guide esterne in questo canale
<Zamul82> ok scusa
<Zamul82> ma come mai non riesco ad aprire questa versione di unetbooting
<cristian_c> Zamul82, tra l'altro, stiamo parlando di una copia pirata
<cristian_c> !warez
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Zamul82> quale copia pirata
<cristian_c> avevi la copia oem di vista, non di 7
<Zamul82> hanno messo a disposizione le copie per i possessori delle product key
<cristian_c> sul pc non c'era vista preinstallato?
<Zamul82> vabbe scarichero vista non c'è problema
<Zamul82> se t va puoi dirmii come ma non mi avvia questa versione?
<Zamul82> e cmq scaricare win 7 è totalmente legale
<cristian_c> Zamul82, le regole del chan parlano chiaro e anche le leggi
<cristian_c> Zamul82, se hai una copia oem puoi usare quella, o una retail, ma se acquistata
<Zamul82> senti è un sito autorizzato dalla microsoft è nutile che t'inpunti...
<Zamul82> poi se ho la key o no quello è un altro discorso
<Zamul82> poi se ti va di aiutarmi a creare una live bene se no basta dirlo...
<Zamul82> quindi??????
<cristian_c> Zamul82, e cosa dcono sul sito microsoft?
<cristian_c> non dovrebbero esserci le istruzioni?
<Zamul82> di cosa scusa?
<Zamul82> io non o il lettore sn tutti e due rotti
<Zamul82> non ho
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> Zamul82, e non spiegano come installare via usb?
<Zamul82> per questo sto insistendo sulla live
<Zamul82> certo c'è il tool manager della windows
<Zamul82> ma da wine non lo carica
<Zamul82> è non ho altre postazioni cn windows se no non venivo qua a disturbarvi...
<Zamul82> male che vada andrò ad un internet point
<Zamul82> ma visto che ho trovato questa guda molto attendibile volevo provare a rifare la live...
<cristian_c> Zamul82, che io sappia non esiste live di windows
<Zamul82> solo che scaricando questa nuova versione di unetbooting non parte e non capisco perché..
<cristian_c> Zamul82, unetbootin si trova nel software center
<Zamul82> si lo so
<Zamul82> ma la versione di questa guida è diversa
<Zamul82> è il tipo la faceva partire da ubuntu
<cristian_c> Zamul82, ho capito ma qui non si da supporto a guide o software esterno, solo quello presente sui repo
<Zamul82> c'è l'immagine del suo schermo
<Zamul82> ma in teoria è compatibile cn ubuntu..
<Zamul82> e cmq scusa mi sn sbagliato non volevo creare una live
<cristian_c> Zamul82, utilizza la versione presente nei repo
<Zamul82> volevo installare win da usb
<Zamul82> ho provato ma non va
<Zamul82> ho scaricato la versione presente nel software center
<Zamul82> adesso lo rimossa per scaricare questa versione
<Zamul82> ma non parte
<cristian_c> Zamul82, cosa non parte?
<Zamul82> la usb creata cn unetbootin
<cristian_c> Zamul82, in generale gli installer creati con unetbootin vengono avviati su quel pc?
<Zamul82> sn riuscito a far partire la nuova versione
<Zamul82> su proprietà o messo eseguibile cm un programma
<Zamul82> c'era sulla guida ma non l'avevo visto mo riprovo a far tutto
<Zamul82> ah nel frattempo mi sn saltate le casse del notebook bhooo...
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Zamul82
<ubot-it> Zamul82: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<cristian_c> Zamul82, se unetbootin non va, prova questo
<Zamul82> ma non ho windows
<Zamul82> ok
<Zamul82> parte cn wine?
<suite> ciao
<suite> chi mi sa indirizzare sulla corretta procedura per montare su usb l'immagine iso di ubuntustudio?
<jester-> suite: nel senso?
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | suite
<ubot-it> suite: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<jester-> !usb | suite
<ubot-it> suite: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<suite> aggiornando da 12 a 13 si e' interrottoa l'aggiornamento e ora ilsistema non parte. a questo punto sto scaricando ubuntustudio e reinstallo
<suite> da usb
<suite> ok uso unebootin
<suite> grazie!
<jester-> !ripristino | suite
<ubot-it> suite: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<suite> ah, grazie ancora. provo prima il rip e poi il resto
<zamul82> Parte
<zamul82> la guida funziona
<zamul82> ero convinto però che ci fosse come un programmino per partizonare l'hdisck
<zamul82> mo adesso la creo io
<zamul82> avete suggerimenti?
<zamul82> è possibile creare una partizione per win senza cancellare tutto?
<zamul82> ho 120 GiB liberi
<jester-> èpossibile andare dal gommista a cambiare le gomme?
<jester-> quanto costa un chilo di pane?
<zamul82> in rete ho visto ce bisogna cancellare per forza tutto giusto genio?
<zamul82> che
<jester-> !chat | zamul82
<ubot-it> zamul82: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zamul82> ok grazie
<connect> ciao ragazzi
<Leo_> Buona sera
<connect> vorrei farvi una picola domanda, ma su ub 13.04 è possibile eliminare lil nome di quello che sto facendo e lasciare il pannello di impostazioni?
<connect> (nelle attivita' in alto a sinistra?)
<cristian_c> connect, unity o gnome-shell?
<connect> ei ciao cry penso sia gnome perche ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti pero' nn ne sono certo
<connect> so che ho spiegato abbastanza male, tu hai capito che intendo?
<cristian_c> connect, in realtà, ho capito poco
<Leo_> Qualcuno ha installato mobile partner su ubuntu 13.10, se così fosse avrei bisogno di un tutorial. Grazie
<cristian_c> connect, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<connect> ok ok rispiego per adesso col puntatore in chatt in alto a sinistra appare la scritta: la chatt di ubuntu - it ecc poi se clicco la barra appaiono le funzioni di firefox
<cristian_c> !chat | Leo_ qui diamo soltanto supporto a software presenti nei repo
<ubot-it> Leo_ qui diamo soltanto supporto a software presenti nei repo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<connect> io vorrei vedere sempre le opsioni di firefox anche perche' ogni volta per aprirle ci devo clikkare 2 e 3 volte invece in quel modo dovrei velocizzare
<connect> sono riuscito a spiegarmi?
<Leo_> ok capito grazie
<connect> ps: ho dato il tuo comando da terminale e mi dice ubuntu
<cristian_c> connect, ok, usi unity
<connect> ok ok ma stiamo parlando di interfaccia grafica giusto?
<cristian_c> !unity | connect
<ubot-it> connect: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<TM_> dove trovo il task manager su linux?
<TM_> ubuntu 13.10 64 bit
<Guest87150> ?
<jester-> Guest87150: cosa intendi
<connect> ok grazie
<Guest87150> vorrei capire quanta ram sto usando
<connect> vado a leggere
<Guest87150> quanti core della mia cpu stanno lavorando, ecc...
<jester-> Guest87150: monitor di sistema
<Guest87150> capire come terminare un programma anche se fino ad ora non ne ho avuto bisogno... :)
<connect> quindi il mio problema posso risolverlo? potete dirmi come? preferirei avere direttamente le opsioni anzicche i titoli di quello che ho aperto in teoria dovrei velocizzare mi capita anche con altri programmi addirittura su gimp mdevo cliccare 3 e 4 volte
<cristian_c> connect, parli della hud?
<jester-> Guest87150: assistiamo su problemi del sistema operativo non facciamo corsi, per quelli c'è  la documentazione il wiki e gogol
<jester-> !documentazione | Guest87150
<ubot-it> Guest87150: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Guest87150> fantastico!
<Guest87150> grazie!
<Guest87150> c'è anche una pressione di tasti standard che ne facilità l'apertura?
<Guest87150> 9% di ram e di processore... ammazza se è leggera ubuntu...
<connect> cri nn so il nome di preciso.. ad esempio per adesso con il puntatore in chat in alto a sinistra mi appare la scritta la chatt di ubuntu-it mozilla firefox appena vado sulla scritta cambia e mostra le opsioni di firefox file modifica visualizza ecc.. io mi chiedevo se c'è la possibilita' di togliere questa cosa per mostrare solo le opsioni
<Guest87150> 9% con diversi programmi aperti
<Guest87150> va be nn importa
<Guest87150> ciao e grazie
<Guest87150> ormai sono giorni che uso ubuntu e non riesco più a tornare indietro su windows
<Guest87150> wawwww...
<Guest87150> notte
<Guest87150> e grazie ancora
<connect> ci siete? potete darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> Guest87150, dovrebbe essere ctrl+alt+del
<cristian_c> funge
<connect> bene vabbe buona notte
<cristian_c> connect, dovresti farlo da unity-tweak-tool
<cristian_c> disattivare la hud
<connect> ok asp provo
<connect> come acedo alla unity?
<connect> da impostazioni?
<cristian_c> connect, clic in alto a sinistra sulla dash
<connect> ok poi?
<cristian_c> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubot-it> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6 (saucy), package size 542 kB, installed size 2549 kB
<cristian_c> connect, apri il software center
<connect> ok fatto
<cristian_c> connect, dal software center cerca e installa unity-tweak-tool
<connect> ok ok lo sto facendo
<connect> poi che faccio?
<ahm> ciao
<cristian_c> connect, una volta installato, apri unity-tweak-tool dalla dash
<ahm> ho comprato oggi walkman nwz e-383, come posso insallare la plyl
<connect> ok poi?
<cristian_c> ahm, plyl?
<ahm> driver per la playlist
<cristian_c> connect, una volta aperto, dovresti cercare le opzioni relative alla hud
<ahm> so che cè per mac
<ahm> quindi in teoria anche per ubuntu
<cristian_c> ahm, quindi non in modalità di archiviazione di massa, giusto?
<cristian_c> msv
<ahm> no
<cristian_c> *msc
<ahm> io lavoro in palestra come istruttore
<cristian_c> ahm, allora, impostarlo in mtp
<ahm> e mi serve una playlist
<lupo> buonasera signori
<ahm> come si fà
<ahm> sono veramente ignorante
<cristian_c> ahm, imposta il sony in modalità mtp
<ahm> e sto muovendo i primi passi con ubuntu
<lupo> ho un problema ad installare ubuntu 13.10, sono alle prime armi
<cristian_c> ahm, poi ti serve un lettore audio come ad esempio rythmbox
<ahm> ho gia scaricato sia amrok che thythmbox
<ahm> ma in modalità mtp come si fà
<cristian_c> un secondo
<cristian_c> ahm, intanto il dispositivo è impostato in mtp?
<ahm> non lo so
<ahm> come faccio a saperlo
<ahm> o a farlo
<cristian_c> ahm, eh, qui ubuntu non c'entra molto, è una cosa che devi fare sul lettore
<cristian_c> ahm, controlla il manuale del lettore sony
<lupo> ho impostato il bios phoenix per l'avvio del cd/dvd ma nn parte e si avvia sempre windows. qualcuno puo aiutarmi????
<connect> niente cristian nn mi dice nessuna voce riguardo la hud
<cristian_c> connect, ok, forse ho trovato il modo
<connect> nn so dimmi tu
<connect> che dvo fare
<cristian_c> lupo, hai masterizzato bene?
<cristian_c> lupo, controlla anche che la iso non sia corrotta
<cristian_c> connect, installa compiz config settings manager
<cristian_c> sempre dal software center
<lupo> si cristian ho masterizzato il file immagine su un dvd 4.7 gb. prima ho comparato l'impronta del file iso cn quelle della pagina ufficiale di ubuntu e sono uguali
<jester-> lupo: non è che hai copiato la iso invece che scriverla
<lupo> no tranquillo l'ho scritta. ma ora sto notando ke forse ho un problema al lettore cd
<lupo> ora controllo e vi faro sapere
<cristian_c> lol
<connect> ok fatto cristian
<cristian_c> connect, aprilo
<connect> ok fatto
<cristian_c> connect, sulla colonna sinistra c'è una casella da spuntare
<connect> ok quale
<cristian_c> connect, posta schermata
<connect> aspetta cri
<connect> ho fatto un danno clamoroso
<cristian_c> -,-
<connect> c'era la casella disattiva le impostazioni unity
<connect> l'ho spuntata e adesso il pc
<connect> è inutilizzabileeeeee
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<connect> nn mi da piu segni
<cristian_c> ?
<connect> sparira la colonna
<connect> delle impostazioni a destra
<connect> sparito tutto
<cristian_c> connect, ctrl+alt+t
<connect> che comando devo dare?
<cristian_c> premi la combinazione di tasti
<connect> ok fatto
<cristian_c> digita: ccsm
<connect> ahahahaha sei un grande cri
<cristian_c> lol
<connect> potevo andare a formattare il mondo se nn mi davi sto comando xD
<cristian_c> connect, posta schermata
<connect> cosa cri?
<cristian_c> connect, esegui uno screenshot della finestra per capire cosa occorre fare
<cristian_c> !image | connect
<ubot-it> connect: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<connect> ok ok lo screen come lo faccio?
<connect> alt rint?
<connect> nn ho il tasto print in tastiera
<connect> *print
<cristian_c> connect, o alt+stamp oppure con lo strumento cattura schermata che trovi nella dash
<connect> asp cry aspettmi 2 minuti qui che mi ha craschato il mondo
<connect> ho tutto in crash
<connect> riavvio e torno ok=?
<connect> cry rieccomi
<connect> mi rimandi il link per postare la schermata per favore?
<cristian_c> !image | connect
<ubot-it> connect: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ahm> ho cercato ma non trovo nulla su come impostare in modalità mtp
<cristian_c> ahm, apri un terminale e digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> !paste | ahm , posta il risultato su pastebin
<ubot-it> ahm , posta il risultato su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<connect> http://imagebin.org/278119
<connect> ecco cry
<ahm> con il walkman connesso al pc?
<cristian_c> connect, comunque, la cosa si poteva fare anche da unity-tweak-tool
<cristian_c> in additional
<cristian_c> ahm, sì
<ahm> comando non trovato mi scrive
<connect> in addional parli con me?
<ahm> comando non trovato scrive
<connect> io ho entrambi i programmi aperti dimmi come fare e lo faccio
<cristian_c> connect, sì, ma ormai fai da compiz config settings manager
<cristian_c> ahm, posta su pastebin lo stesso
<ahm> nulla di che
<cristian_c> connect, vai in key to show the HUD
<cristian_c> connect, clic sul secondo pulsante (quello a forma di matita)
<connect> sarebbe in quello della schermata che ti ho postato vero?
<cristian_c> connect, eh
<connect> nn trovo setting manager
<cristian_c> lol
<connect> sarebbe
<cristian_c> connect, scusa, hai postato la schermata, quella è
<ahm> fatto
<connect> ok ok perfect intendevo questo in domanda
<connect> xD
<cristian_c> ahm, incolla qui il link al paste
<connect> http://imagebin.org/278119
<connect> ah scusa nn parlavi cn me xD
<connect> cmq ho cliccato la matita e mi spunta alt
<cristian_c> connect, nella nuova schermata che appare, cancella alt
<cristian_c> lascialo vuoto e salva
<connect> ok ok
<cristian_c> connect, poi dimmi cosa mostra la schermata
<ahm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6450926/
<connect> fatto
<connect> ma nn me lo fa
<connect> il mio percorso è apro compiz vado su ubuntu unity plugin key to show the hud è disabilitato ma nn risolvo il problema
<cristian_c> connect, posta schermata
<connect> ok
<cristian_c> ahm, hai copiato male il comando
<ahm> come
<connect> http://imagebin.org/278122
<cristian_c> ahm, copia e incolla
<ahm> hai ragione
<ahm> fatto
<ahm> ora che faccio
<ahm> ti incollo il risultato
<ahm> scusa tanto
<cristian_c> connect, allora prova a riavviare, ma non ho capito forse qual è il problema, forse con schermata si capisce meglio
<cristian_c> ahm, sì
<ahm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6450944/
<cristian_c>     |__ Port 3: Dev 5, If 0, Class=Mass Storage, Driver=usb-storage, 480M
<cristian_c> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 054c:0882 Sony Corp.
<cristian_c> ahm, pare sia montato in modalità archivio di massa
<cristian_c> e non mtp
<ahm> non sono riuscito a farlo mtp
<cristian_c> ahm, non ricordo il nome del lettore
<ahm> ho cercato d'appertuto
<ahm> walkman nwz e-383
<ahm> sony
<connect> ok te lo rispiego nella scheramata che ti ho inviato in alto a sinistra c'è scritto gestore configurazione configcompiz e li di solito tipo adesso mi spunta una scritta la chatt di ubuntu-it - mozilla firefox che poi scompare quando ci vado col mouse trasformandosi nelle opsioni di firefox tipo file visualizza strumenti ecc io mi chiedevo se riuscivo a togliere questa opsione e di lasciare le varie opsioni dei diversi programmi anz
<cristian_c> ahm, un attimo
<connect> r farle spuntare
<ahm> ok
<cristian_c> connect, è meglio se posti una schermata
<connect> ti prego dimmi che mi hai capito.. so che mi spiego come un libro chiuso pero' mi hai capito?
<connect> ok ok ad esempio per adesso sono in chatt  il mouse è al centro del monitor guarda la schermata che ti postoe spunta la chatt di ubuntu - mozilla firefoz
<cristian_c> connect, è meglio se posti una schermata
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-21
<connect> no niente anche con la schermata nn lo prende
<connect> nn posso fartelo vedere
<connect> è piu in alto della schermata che ti mando
<connect> scusa tu per adesso sei in chatt gusto?
<connect> il alto a sinistra nn ti spunta una scritta
<connect> la chat di ubuntu-it - mozilla firefox?
<cristian_c> connect, non uso unity
<cristian_c> ahm, sto guardando
<connect> che usi?
<ahm> ok, grazie di cuore
<connect> almeno la uso anche io e faciamo prima
<connect> :)
<cristian_c> ahm, ho trovato qualcosa
<cristian_c> ahm, anche se per un altro nwz
<ahm> dovrebbe andare
<ahm> proviamo
<cristian_c> ahm, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> ahm, prova a digitare questo comando: killall gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor
<ahm> giàaperto
<cristian_c> ahm, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=324216
<connect> ah che usi cry scusa si era staccata la connessione
<ahm> ho digitato il comando
<ahm> nulla
<cristian_c> connect, un'altro ambiente grafico
<connect> io posso installarlo?
<cristian_c> ahm, uhm, hai presente l'icona del Walkman sul desktop?
<cristian_c> connect, scusa, che senso avrebbe?
<ahm> si
<connect> mi fa esaurire
<connect> caspita
<cristian_c> connect, ma hai riavviato?
<connect> vorrei solo che nn mi dia il nome del programma che sto usando e che mi dia semplicemente le opsioni del programma senza prima dovermici avvicinare col mouse o doverci cliccare
<cristian_c> connect, comunque, se non ti piace unity, ci sono tante altre derivate
<connect> si si appena fatto
<cristian_c> ahm, clic destro sull'icona
<cristian_c> connect, a parole, si capisce poco del problema
<connect> per esempio tu sei su firefox e vuoi andare sui segna libri all'inizio nn vedi tutte le funzioni spuntano quando ci vai co mouse
<ahm> ok
<connect> lo so che mi spiego male
<connect> ma nn so come altro spiegartelo
<cristian_c> connect, e in cima al desktop appare il menù?
<connect> no è proprio questo il problema nn appaiono i menu' appaiono solo quando clicco in alto o mi ci avvicino col mouse
<cristian_c> connect, non sto parlando della finestra
<cristian_c> ahm, ora scegli l'opzione per smontare
<connect> quale?
<cristian_c> dal menù che appare con il clic destro
<ahm> intendi espelli volume
<cristian_c> connect, posta schermata
<cristian_c> ahm, se non c'è smonta
<ahm> ok
<ahm> clicco su espelli
<ahm> poi
<connect> ahhhhhhhhh siiiiiiiii l'ha presa
<cristian_c> -,-
<connect> mi rimandi il lnk per postare?
<cristian_c> !image | connect
<ubot-it> connect: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<connect> ihihih sorry lo so ci vuole pasienza
<cristian_c> ahm, è scomparsa?
<ahm> si
<cristian_c> ahm, lsusb && lsusb -t
<ahm> sulterminale
<cristian_c> sì
<connect> hai presente in alto a destra doive ce scritto la chatt di ubuntu- mozilla firefox vicino la x?
<connect> http://imagebin.org/278127
<ahm> fatto
<cristian_c> ahm, posta il paste
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<ahm> è uguale a quello di prima
<cristian_c> connect, non hai i menù
<cristian_c> ahm, posta
<connect> ecco poi appena mi ci avvicino col mouse diventa cosi
<cristian_c> connect, succede solo con firefox?
<ahm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6451042/
<connect> no no con tutti i programmi anche con gimp
<connect> esco pazzo
<connect> perche per farli apparire o devo avvicinare il mouse o devo cliccarci tipo venti volte prima che li apre
<connect> e mi rende nervoso
<connect> che devo fare criiiiiiiiiiii
<cristian_c> connect, io intendevo una schermata del desktop perl, non è che il menà appare in alto nel desktop, invece?
<connect> si si
<connect> appare in alto nel desktop
<connect> io vorrei che me li da in automatico
<connect> senza
<ahm> è risolvibile
<connect> dover fare abili avvicinandomi con il mouse o dovendo clikkare
<connect> è una cosa che posso fare?
<nannes> ciao a todos
<connect> cio nannes
<nannes> ciau connect!   Che problema hai con le finestre?
<cristian_c> ahm, dovrebbe trattarsi di un bug. Digita: dmesg | tail e posta su pastebin
<connect> esaurisco nannes
<connect> in poke parole cerco di spiegare anche se mi viene difficile farlo in italiano xD
<nannes> connect: E che lingua parli? sardo per me va bene xD
<nannes> anche il siciliano un po'lo capisco lol
<ahm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6451065/
<connect> ok il mio problema è che quando apro i programmi nn vedo i menu' dei pèrogrammi  stessi ma il nome tipo sono su firefox e in alto a sinistra dove ci dovrebbero essere i menu' mi spunta firefox browser web anzicche spuntarmi file modifica visualizza ecc
<cristian_c> connect, il problema è chiaro, hai la hud attiva
<cristian_c> connect, e devi disattivarla
<cristian_c> connect, controlla che sia disattivata in unity-tweak-tool
<connect> si ho capito cri
<cristian_c> ahm, sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> ahm, comunque, dovresti riuscire a tirare fuori qualcosa con gMTP
<cristian_c> !info gmtp
<ubot-it> gmtp (source: gmtp): simple MP3 player client for MTP based devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-2 (saucy), package size 122 kB, installed size 402 kB
<connect> si lo guardo ma nn mi da le impo di hud
<ahm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6451080/
<connect> mi spuntano i menu' solo quando mi ci avvicino col mouse o ci clikko
<connect> io invece vorrei che mi spuntassero in automatico e da oli
<ahm> comando per installare gmtp
<cristian_c> connect, ci sono, non le hai cercate bene
<cristian_c> connect, ti avevo anche detto dove
<cristian_c> ahm, dal software center
<cristian_c> ahm, ma hai postato solo un pezzo dell'output?
<ahm> no
<ahm> tutto
<ahm> adesso ho appena digitato sudo apt-get install gmtp
<cristian_c> ahm, comunque, quel comando andrebbe dato con il lettore montato
<cristian_c> ricollegato
<ahm> è montato
<ahm> tramite usb
<ahm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6451095/
<cristian_c> ahm, quindi, è ricomparsa l'icona nel desktop?
<ahm> no
<ahm> ho digitato solo nel terminale
<cristian_c> ahm, allora non l'hai ricollegato
<ahm> no
<ahm> ricollego
<ahm> ?
<cristian_c> sì
<ahm> digito un'altra volta sudo fdisk -l
<ahm> sull'icona sul desktop
<cristian_c> nel terminale
<ahm> cosa faccio criii, per piacere
<cristian_c> ahm, digita il comando
<ahm> fdisk -l
<cristian_c> sudo fdisk -l
<ahm> fatto
<ahm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6451146/
<cristian_c> Disco /dev/sdb: 3804 MB, 3804758016 byte
<cristian_c> questo?
<cristian_c> ahm, apri gmtp
<ahm> dall'icona del walkman?
<ahm> nulla
<cristian_c> no
<ahm> scrive nessun dispositivo raw
<cristian_c> ahm, allora clic destro sull'icona , poi seleziona 'smonta
<ahm> fATTO
<cristian_c> quindi, quando sparisce l'icona, apri la dash e cerca gmtp
<cristian_c> apri gmtp
<ahm> gia aperto gmtp
<cristian_c> richiudilo e riaprilo
<ahm> fatto
<cristian_c> fai clic su connect
<ahm> mi scrive nessun dispositivo raw ritrovato
<cristian_c> direi che è tardi, la affronti domani
<cristian_c> notte
<ahm> un ultima domanda
<cristian_c> ?
<ahm> maa se installo il driver tramite w. player
<ahm> dopo non ho nessuna possibilita di aprirlo con ubuntu
<cristian_c> w. player?
<ahm> window media player
<cristian_c> non credo che le due cose siano collegate
<cristian_c> sono due sistemi diversi
<cristian_c> ciao
<ahm> non esiste nessun lettore di window su ubuntu
<cristian_c> ahm, ok, allora avvia windows e collega il lettore
<cristian_c> notte
<ahm> grazie
<akis24> giorno
<Dig> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lubuntozz> Giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<lubuntozz> hi jester-
<jester-> cià lubuntozz
<lubuntozz> cmq ieri ho aggiunto da driver aggiuntivi il driver per la broadcom e non va :S. Altra cosa, che nn so se è grave o meno, quando spengo il pc non si spegne e devo spegnerlo da pulsante
<jester-> lubuntozz: quale driver hai abilitato
<lubuntozz> spè
<lubuntozz> http://imagebin.org/278091
<jester-> lubuntozz: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> lubuntozz: ma vedo che non hai abilitato una cippa
<jester-> ne per nvidia ne per broadcom
<lubuntozz> è ma mi dicevano ieri che forse non è adatto per la mia scheda di rete. é possibile ciò?
<jester-> lubuntozz: fa vedere  lspci | grep -i network
<lubuntozz> 00:0f.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<lubuntozz> jester-: volevo anche chiederti un'altra cosa. il router che ho lo condivido con altri concedendo rete free, vorrei che il nome del pc non si vedesse sul router
<jester-> lubuntozz: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Lubuntozz> son caduto sory
<jester-> lubuntozz: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Lubuntozz> scritto qualcosa?
<Lubuntozz> jester-: volevo anche chiederti un'altra cosa. il router che ho lo condivido con altri concedendo rete free, vorrei che il nome del pc non si vedesse sul router
<jester-> Lubuntozz: e fa vedere lspci | grep -i vga
<jester-> Lubuntozz: famo una cosa per volta
<Lubuntozz> posso annullare l'operazione o succede un casino la rete stacca e prende poco
<jester-> Lubuntozz: e prchè dovresti annullare
<Lubuntozz>  0% [                                       ] 36.841      --.-K/s  est 2h 50m
<Mattia> ragazzi ho una domanda, inserisco una chiavetta usb vuota, aprendola legge al suo interno un sacco di cartelle e file del SO.perchè?
<Lubuntozz> per questo motivo
<jester-> deve scaricare e installare
<Lubuntozz>  0% [                                       ] 36.841      --.-K/s  est 5h 39m
<jester-> Lubuntozz: sei collegato a filo?
<Lubuntozz> ho chiuso il terminale tra poco ritorno
<jester-> va bè chiudere il terminale non annulli una cippa
<Lubuntozz> no ho scoperto che una scheda di rete dell'alfa me la riconosceva e stavo provando questa
<Lubuntozz> ma va lenta vedo
<Lubuntozz> cmq mi servirebbe + la broadcom dell'asus che questa alfa la uso su un altro pc
<jester-> Lubuntozz: va bè quello è il pacchetto da intallare
<Lubuntozz> ritorno tra un pò il tempo di riattivare la connessione lan
<Lubuntozz> ciao
<Mattia_> sono stato sbalzato fuori,....
<Mattia_> comunque riscrivo il mio quesito....
<Mattia_> inserisco una chiavetta usb vuota e il sistema legge al suo interno delle cartelle e file dello stesso SO....come mai?
<jester-> Mattia_: cioè?
<DarthDepa> jester-: ciao :)
<DarthDepa> ciao a tutti :)
<jester-> ciao
<DarthDepa> jester-: ieri, ho cancellato tutto ed ho installato di nuovo Windows 7... Abilitando il Legacy... Poi, ho messo il CD d'installazione di Ubuntu Server e gli ho detto di avviarlo non usando UEFI
<DarthDepa> e magicamente, ho visto perfettamente quello che stavo facendo sul monitor del notebook
<DarthDepa> al riavvio, vedo il vecchio GRUB, con Ubuntu e Windows, come mi piaceva...
<DarthDepa> ed avvio entrambi... ma ho il solito problema del monitor, con Ubuntu... :( Appena lo avvio, il monitor integrato si spegne...
<DarthDepa> e devo collegarne uno esterno... :(
<DarthDepa> Non capisco come sa possibile!
<jester-> nemmeno io
<jester-> è sicuramente il driver intel
<DarthDepa> jester-: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201301-12667/components/
<DarthDepa> dovrebbe essere supportato tutto, no?
<jester-> video non è identificato
<DarthDepa> quindi vuol dire che non è supportato?
<jester-> quindi prova a partire in recovery e al menu scegli xfalsafe
<DarthDepa> ok, aspetta un secondo che sta facendo degli aggiornamenti :)
<DarthDepa> jester-: grazie :-*
<jester-> secondo me serve xorg.conf
<DarthDepa> al riavvio, faccio prima partire Winzozz per vedere se è tutto ok
<DarthDepa> poi riavvio e faccio partire Ubuntu in Safemode, con l'opzione "xfalsafe"
<Lubuntozz> jester-: potresti rimandarmi quel comando?? nn l'ho copiato
<jester-> Lubuntozz: non ti ho date nessun comando
<Lubuntozz> quello per installare la bradcom :D
<jester-> lubuntozz: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<jester-> ma se hai chiuso il terminale l'operazione è ancora in corso
<DarthDepa> jester-: potrebbe mancare anche a me qualche firmware?
<jester-> DarthDepa: non penso
<Lubuntozz> a
<Lubuntozz> cmq l'ho riavviata da un'altro terminale
<jester-> è il pc un po non digeribile + il driver video intel un po scrauso
<jester-> se è in corso si incazza
<Lubuntozz> speriam di no
<jester-> Lubuntozz: se non segui preciso non si combina niente
<Lubuntozz> jester-: seguirò passo passo le tue indicazioni
<jester-> lol
<Lubuntozz> :D
<jester-> cosa fa il comando
<Lubuntozz> spè che ti mando un paste
<jester-> scarica o dice processo in corso
<Lubuntozz> ha già finito di scaricare
<jester-> ok
<Lubuntozz> credo adesso stia installando
<Lubuntozz> ha finito
<jester-> sudo rmmod b43
<jester-> sudo modprobe b43
<jester-> iwconfig
<Lubuntozz> Error: Module b43 is not currently loaded al primo comando
<jester-> ok
<jester-> Lubuntozz: nel terminale il processo in atto si annulla con control+c
<Lubuntozz> buono a sapersi
<Lubuntozz> devo premerlo?
<jester-> no
<jester-> sudo modprobe b43
<Lubuntozz> ok, per le prossime volte :D
<jester-> iwconfig
<jester-> e fa vedere
<Lubuntozz> sudo modprobe b43 inviato sembra bloccato
<Lubuntozz> tdk200@tdk200-System-Name:~$ sudo modprobe b43
<Lubuntozz> resta con il cursore a capo e nn va avanti
<jester-> non torna al prompt?
<Lubuntozz> nu
<jester-> control-c
<jester-> Lubuntozz: uname -r
<Lubuntozz> devo scrivere control -c?
<jester-> devi battere contro e c assieme
<Lubuntozz> a :D avevi messo -c era impossibile :D
<jester-> Lubuntozz: sudo wlan0 down
<Lubuntozz> tdk200@tdk200-System-Name:~$ sudo modprobe b43 ^C^Ccc^C^C^C^C hehe quelle c sono control+ c
<jester-> riavvia va
<DarthDepa> jester-: non vede più Windows!!!! :(
<Lubuntozz> strano
<DarthDepa> jester-: il GRUB non vede più Winzozz...
<jester-> DarthDepa: boh
<jester-> DarthDepa: ubuntu parte?
<Lubuntozz> cmq se riavvio si blocca fa nulla se spego da bottone dopo quando si blocca?
<jester-> Lubuntozz: apri un altro terminale
<Lubuntozz> aperto
<jester-> Lubuntozz: sudo reboot
<DarthDepa> jester-: si, ma "no signal" dalla scheda video :(
<jester-> DarthDepa: e 4 devi avviare da modalità ripristino per una prova
<jester-> e la menu scegliere xfailsafe
<Lubuntozz_> jester-: ok son tornato, nel riavvio come sempre siblocca e spengo dal pulsante reset
<Lubuntozz_> cmq vediamo dopo
<jester-> la wifi è su?
<Lubuntozz_> quando ho avviato mi è uscito la finestra segnalazione errore
<Lubuntozz_> come vedo se è su ??
<jester-> dall'icona nella try
<Lubuntozz_> nn c'è sotto nelle connessioni
<Lubuntozz_> connessioni di rete mi dice ethernet
<Lubuntozz_> e poi c'è wifi però credo sia la wifi che ho usato prima con l'alfa
<Lubuntozz_> perchè mi dice connessione ad alice 29 minuti fa
<jester-> Lubuntozz_: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<jester-> risposta?
<Lubuntozz_> Lubuntu
<Lubuntozz_> l'ubuntu :D
<jester-> Lubuntozz_: la wifi che c'è nell'icona è òa scheda rilevata
<jester-> quindi falla collegare a vedere se funza ma prima scollega la cavo
<Lubuntozz_> aspè jester io credo che nn sia la broadcom
<jester-> e cosa vuoi che sia
<Lubuntozz_> da terminale posso dare un comando che veda se è attiva o no la scheda?
<jester-> Lubuntozz_: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Lubuntozz_> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Lubuntozz_> aspè errore
<Lubuntozz_> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Lubuntozz_> credo che nn ci sia
<jester-> iwconfig
<Lubuntozz_> cmq all'avvio mi è uscita la finestrella di errore riferita all'installazione della bradcom :D
<Lubuntozz_> per mandare un report al server lubuntu
<Lubuntozz_> lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.
<jester-> Lubuntozz_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<Lubuntozz_> tutto in una sola stringa?
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> Lubuntozz_: ho la vaga sensazione che trollicchi
<Lubuntozz_> salve glpiana
<glpiana> ciao Lubuntozz_
<Lubuntozz_> in che senso??
<jester-> Lubuntozz_: segui e non fare ne commenti ne divagazioni o arrangiati
<Lubuntozz_> ho salutato glpiana
<Lubuntozz_> scusami
<jester-> <jester-> Lubuntozz_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<jester-> <Lubuntozz_> tutto in una sola stringa?
<jester-> avreo altro da fare che farmi piàpelculo
<jester-> avrei*
<Lubuntozz_> è mi devi scusare ma come ti dissi non son per nulla pratico di linux e sono niubbo all'ennesima
<Lubuntozz_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lubuntozz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6452591/
<jester-> Lubuntozz_: fa vedere rfkill -l
<Lubuntozz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6452606/
<jester-> Lubuntozz_:sudo rfkill -l  -l=-elle
<Lubuntozz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6452612/
<jester-> lol
<jester-> Lubuntozz_:senza   -l=-elle
<jester-> Lubuntozz_: sudo rfkill list
<jester-> ma nemmeno all'asilo
<Lubuntozz_> sudo rfkill list 0: hci0: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<jester-> fa vedere nel paste
<Lubuntozz_> quel -l=-elle dovevo togliere la L daqualcghe parte?
<jester-> Lubuntozz_: ciauuu
<Lubuntozz_> scusa jester io ho copiato diretto tutto il codice che mi hai dato e l'ho incollato, nn so cosa si intende con quel codice
<Lubuntozz_> non so neanche cosa esegue ubuntu quando inserisco quelle stringhe
<jester-> Lubuntozz_: sudo rfkill list
<jester-> usare un po il cervello no? solo un po nè
<Lubuntozz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6452627/
<Lubuntozz_> perdonami jester-
<jester-> uname -r
<Lubuntozz_> 3.11.0-13-generic
<jester-> sudo modprobe b43
<Lubuntozz_> http://imagebin.org/278210 bloccato
<Lubuntozz_> mi rassegno
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`uname -r` linux-headers-generic
<jester-> Lubuntozz_: e poi fa vedere nel paste l'intero: lspci
<Lubuntozz_> ok quando termina do lspci e incollo in pastei
<Lubuntozz_> bin
<Lubuntozz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6452654/
<jester-> Lubuntozz_: riavvia
<Lubuntozz_> ok
<Lubuntozz_> jester-: per il fatto che si blocca al riavvio ed allo spegnimento ci sono soluzioni?
<jester-> provare on acpi=force
<Lubuntozz_> da terminale
<jester-> no
<Lubuntozz_> e cosa è^
<Lubuntozz_> :S
<Lubuntozz_> vabè riavvio "
<Lubuntozz> Eccomi
<Lubuntozz> jester-:
<jester-> iwconfig
<Lubuntozz> lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Lubuntozz> glpiana
<Lubuntozz> ci sei?
<Lubuntozz> Ciao jester
<Lubuntozz> jester-:  dopo il comando iwconfig esce questo lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions. scusa se sono sparito ma in casa c'è una baraonda incredibile
<glpiana> Lubuntozz, apri un terminale e scrivi: lsmod
<jester-> la scheda è a bottane
<glpiana> metti su pastebin
<jester-> glpiana: b4318 il firm è installato e non carica il b43
<jester-> che dovrebbe caricare comunque firm o no
<glpiana> jester-, volevo vedere se caricava altro
<Lubuntozz> dici che mi conviene cambiare slot pci?
<glpiana> Lubuntozz, fai quello che ti ho scritto
<Lubuntozz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6452968/
<glpiana> Lubuntozz, sudo rm wl
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> sudo rmmod wl
<Lubuntozz> Error: Module wl is in use
<glpiana> Lubuntozz, sudo rmmod lib80211
<Lubuntozz> Error: Module lib80211 is in use by: wl
<glpiana> Lubuntozz, poi: sudo rmmod cfg80211 lib80211 wl
<Lubuntozz> dice tutto in uso da wl
<Lubuntozz> cfg80211 in use by wl stessa cosa per lib
<glpiana> Lubuntozz, vai sul gestore dei driver proprietari
<Lubuntozz> software e aggiornamenti scheda driver aggiuntivi?
<glpiana> Lubuntozz, prova qeulla e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | Lubuntozz
<ubot-it> Lubuntozz: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Lubuntozz> http://imagebin.org/278239
<glpiana> Lubuntozz, chiudi pure quella finestra
<glpiana> Lubuntozz, nel terminale: dpkg -l | grep bcmwl-kernel-source
<Lubuntozz> http://imagebin.org/278091 questa era la schermata che avevo prima di usare i driver
<Lubuntozz> la vedi
<Lubuntozz> ii  bcmwl-kernel-source                  6.30.223.141+bdcom-0ubuntu1         i386         Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source
<glpiana> Lubuntozz, sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<jester-> Lubuntozz: si è installato da solo?
<Lubuntozz> :o sto notando che ho perso l'audio che prima funzionava :O com'è possibile Non ho toccato nulla riguardo l'audio
<jester-> ettepareva, glpiana te se pien de dagnn
<Lubuntozz> è assurda sta cosa. jester- com'è possibile?
<glpiana> Lubuntozz, pensa dopo all'audio
<glpiana> hai dato il comando?
<Lubuntozz> si sta elaborando
<Lubuntozz> fatto ti mando un pastebin?
<glpiana> Lubuntozz, no, riavvia e torna qui
<jester-> Lubuntozz: mica avevi detto di aver installato bcmwl-kernel-source
<Lubuntozz> da driver aggiuntivi jester- ?
<glpiana> Lubuntozz, no, riavvia e torna qui
<Lubuntozz> ok
<jester-> no no lo ha messo a mno
<Lubuntozz_> glpiana:
<glpiana> Lubuntozz, daami l'output di: lsmod
<Lubuntozz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6453033/
<glpiana> Lubuntozz_, iwconfig
<Lubuntozz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6453047/
<Lubuntozz_> c'è la scheda nella lista desso
<glpiana> Lubuntozz_, prova a usarla
<Lubuntozz_> l'audio si è ripreso... il problema è stato generato dall'aggiornamento del flash player :O
<Lubuntozz_> per usarla devo scollegare la lan e fare l'hotspot tra poco torno
<Lubuntozz> Salve
<Lubuntozz> glpiana: ma lubuntu le vede le reti adhoc, e gli hotspot??
<Lubuntozz> se è progettato per usufruire degli hotspot e delle reti adhoc, io adesso ne ho creata una e non la vede
<busy87> Lubuntozz dovrebbe vederla
<Lubuntozz> umm allora credo che la scheda di rete broadcom è installata ma non attivata
<Lubuntozz> dalla gestione delle connessioni vedo attiva reti wifi ed è segnato come attivato
<Lubuntozz> ma non vede una ceppa
<busy87> Lubuntozz da terminale iwconfig && ifconfig
<busy87> !paste | Lubuntozz
<ubot-it> Lubuntozz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lubuntozz> è spè che sono su winzozz :S
<busy87> lol
<Lubuntozz_> scusami son caduto
<Lubuntozz_> dicevo la vede ma non accetta la password per accedervi
<Lubuntozz_> che è 1111-1111-1111 forse ne devo fare una di un'altro tipo?
<busy87> Lubuntozz si prova
<busy87> magari prova con la rete aperta prima e vedi se ti fa connettere
<Lubuntozz_> infatti
<Lubuntozz_> provo
<Lubuntozz_> funziona
<dashamir> buongiorno
<Lubuntozz_> We grazie a tutti
<dashamir> qualcuno mi aiuta installare ubuntu su un minimac ppc?
<Lubuntozz_> grazie glpiana grazie jester
<Lubuntozz_> grazie busy87  :D
<Lubuntozz_> ciao
<busy87> figurati
<busy87> dashamir http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<simone_> hi
<simone_> hi
<simone_> scuse me
<simone_> ciao
<simone_> ce qualcuno?
<Lubuntozz> Scusatemi se rompo ancora!!! :D busy87 per il fatto che quando spengo o riavvio lubuntu si blocca cosa devo fare per risolvere
<Emanuele_Deriu> sera, avrei un problema con xubuntu mi segna adattatore dell'alimentazione non connesso anche se lo è
<Emanuele_Deriu> come posso risolvere?
<simone_> ciao
<busy87> !qualcuno | simone_
<ubot-it> simone_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<simone_> ciao qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<simone_> io ho un computer con scheda video ati readon hd 7790
<simone_> quando installo ubunto e poi riavvio il pc non si vede nulla apparte una finestra con stritto che verra avviato ubunto in low-graphic mode
<simone_> se premo ok poi non succede nulla, schermo nero
<simone_> sapete dirmi perche?
<simone_> la scheda video non è compatibile?
<simone_> grazie
<simone_> ciao alex posso farti una domanda?
<simone_> ciao, posso farti una domanda?
<simone_> ciao puoi aiutarmi?
<simone_> ?????????????????????
<simone_> !?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!!??!??!??!!?
<simone_> ce qualcuno?
<Uzzi> ciao a tutti
<Uzzi> a qualcuno è capitato che periferiche usb 2 su usb 3 su ubuntu non funzionino? es chiavetta o mouse
<Uzzi> a me non viene nemmeno rilevata
<Uzzi> dmesg non ne riporta traccia
<LoZioNe> ragazzi mi è sparito sia Muon che Gestore pacchetti da Kubuntu O.o  come li reinstallo?
<glpiana> Uzzi, scrivi: uname -a          e copia quio la riga che esce
<glpiana> LoZioNe, sudo apt-get install muon
<LoZioNe> glpiana, grazie mille,resta da capire come ho fatto a cancellarli entrambi...
<glpiana> LoZioNe, rimuovendo o installando qualcosa
<LoZioNe> gnugno che sono... -.-"
<LoZioNe> manco me n'ero accorto
<Uzzi> glpiana: 3.11.0-13-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 23 07:38:26 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> Uzzi, lsusb cosa ti da? pastebinna
<Uzzi> 8086:0189 Intel Corp. sulla 3 le altre 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Uzzi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6453678/
<glpiana> Uzzi, inserisci una chiavetta
<Uzzi> sulla usb3 ho un mouse attaccato ache vedi nn vede
<LoZioNe> glpiana, 3 pacchetti non li vuole aggiornare da term
<glpiana> !paste | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Uzzi, inserisci una chiavetta adesso per cortesia
<Uzzi> lsusb non varia
<glpiana> Uzzi, scrivi: dmesg | tail
<Uzzi> non la vede
<glpiana> Uzzi, posso vedere l'output?
<LoZioNe> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6453710/
<glpiana> LoZioNe, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade              e ti aggiorna anche il kernel
<Uzzi> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6453723/ ma quella è la chiavetta che sto usando sulla usb2 che sta scrivendo e nn posso staccare
<glpiana> Uzzi, quindi alcune chiavette vanno e altre no? e alcune porte vanno e altre no?
<Uzzi> esatto
<Uzzi> periferiche usb2 su porte usb2 ok periferiche usb su porta usb3 ok periferiche usb2 su porta usb3 NO
<glpiana> Uzzi, a cazzo o seguendo un criterio? (scusa il francesismo)
<Uzzi> periferiche usb2 su porte usb2 ok periferiche usb3 su porta usb3 ok periferiche usb2 su porta usb3 NO
<glpiana> Uzzi, periferiche usb2 tipo?
<Uzzi> chaivette ma anche il mouse senza fili
<Uzzi> alla fine la usb3 funzia SOLO con periferiche usb3
<Uzzi> questo è il problema
<OverMe> da quello che mi ricordo sull'unico pc con le usb3 che ho avuto sottomano c'è un0impostazione nel bios per far leggere le periferiche usb2 su usb3
<Uzzi> allora al prossimo riavvio lo cercherò nel mio bios, anche se immagino sia abilitato di default
<OverMe> a giudicare dai sintomi, pare di no
<Uzzi> :D
<lucaci> sera
<LoZioNe> salve
<grazie> ciao ragazzi sapete dirmi che devo fare per cambiare interfaccia grafica su ubuntu 13.10?
<lucaci> potrei chiedere aiuto per un problema che ho con l'istallazione di un pacchetto!!?
<LoZioNe> utilizzare gnome shell al posto di Unity?
<grazie> me ne potete consigliare una piu veloce e leggera x computer un po' anzianotto?
<LoZioNe> lucaci, chiedi se qualcuno sa risponde
<LoZioNe> grazie, se vai sul Forum di Ubuntu.it c'è una discussione enorme su sistemi operativi leggeri ;)
<grazie> e da dove ci vado?
<grazie> grazie lozione.. si vorrei provare gnome in caso visto che unity mi appesantisce il pc
<grazie> o leggevo che è molto leggera anche lxde
<grazie> me la consigliate?
<LoZioNe> grazie, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=97&t=479008&start=300
<lucaci> allora sto provando a installare ntfsprogs, ma dopo aver aggiornato i repository vari update e upgrade e non ricordo più cos'altro XD... mi da sempre lo stesso output ovvero che non è possibile installarlo, che non ha versioni disponibili ma che è nominato da un altro pacchetto ecc ecc
<LoZioNe> LXDE è un'ambiente grafico molto leggero
<LoZioNe> poi esistono anche tante altre distribuzioni valide,il link che ti ho postato dovrebbe aiutarti nella scelta ;)
<grazie> quindi in teoria dovrebbe andare bene x un pc un po datato e con soli 2 giga di ram
<grazie> o potresti consigliarmi altro?
<LoZioNe> esatto
<grazie> ok grz loz
<LoZioNe> lucaci, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<lucaci> gia fatti
<LoZioNe> posta i risultati da pastebin
<lucaci> ok
<OverMe> ntfsprogs è stato sostituito da ntfs-3g
<lucaci> ah non lo sapevo
<grazie> ok lozione scusa un'altra domanda se posso, se dovessi decidere di installare lubuntu dovrei scaricare sempre l immagine iso e formattare il pc, o c'è possibilita' di passare da una versione all'altra?
<lucaci> comunque questo è l'update
<lucaci> http://pastebin.com/2i0VsvLN
<LoZioNe> grazie, puoi passare da una distro all'altra tranquillamente l'unico accorgimento che dovresti avere sono le dipendenze doppie che dovresti controllare
<grazie> cioè?
<grazie> avrei 2 sistemi operativi?
<lucaci> questo l'upgrade http://pastebin.com/gQbQjiXH
<LoZioNe> tipo Terminale/Konsole o Calc/ Kcalc nel caso di KDE
<LoZioNe> no avresti 2 ambienti grafici
<lucaci> vabbe ma quindi non devo installare ntfsprogs ma ntfs-3g??!
<OverMe> sì
<lucaci> ok ora provo
<grazie> scusa se installo lubuntu anzicche ubuntu sul pc mi rimangono entranbi gli ambienti grafici?
<lucaci> ma prima che inizio a me serve per sfruttare ntfsfix
<lucaci> c'è li?
<lucaci> scusate
<lucaci> ;)
<LoZioNe> grazie, se fai l'aggiornamento da uno all'altro si,se invece fai un'installazione pulita no
<OverMe> lucaci, sì
<lucaci> scusate è caduta la connessione
<lucaci> uffa mannaggia alla connessione scusate ancora
<lucaci> comunque ho provato quello che dovevo fare(ntfs3g era gia installato) ma purtroppo non ho risolto il mio problema
<krabador> lucaci, quale problema?
<lucaci> ovvero ho il classico errore della partizione condivisa tra win e ubuntu che si verifica di solito quando non si chiude bene win
<lucaci> però da una sett circa lo sto avendo a prescindere
<lucaci> :(
<krabador> lucaci, fa uno scandisk della partizione da win
<lucaci> un'altro problema, però ammetto che non mi sono applicato piu di tanto: se vado in proprietà della partizione e cerco il chekdisk
<krabador> altrimenti mandi ntfsfix /dev/sdxx , in base alla partizine
<lucaci> non esce proprio come possibilità
<krabador> lucaci, da ubuntu?
<lucaci> rieccomi scusate , ma la connessione non vuole andare stasera
<lucaci> l'ha postato il pastebin del risultato del comando?
<krabador> lucaci, installa xchat
<krabador> no
<lucaci> ok eccolo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6454041/
<lucaci> eccomi da xchat
<lucaci> XD
<krabador> lucaci, /dev/sdxx
<krabador> non /edv/sdxx
<krabador> devi poi indicare la partizione ntfs
<lucaci> oooops non ci avevo fatto caso!! XD
<lucaci> la fretta brutta bestia
<lucaci> ok quindi /dev/sda/nome_partizione
<lucaci> ?
<lucaci> niente non va
<krabador> lucaci, allora
<krabador> ntfsfix /dev/sdxx
<krabador> dove la prima x è l'identificativo del disco
<krabador> la seconda x della partizione
<krabador> manda un sudo fdisk .l
<lucaci> la mia partizione si chiama Archiviazione Dati , quindi do ntfsfix /dev/sda/Archiviazione\ Dati/
<krabador> manda un sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> no
<krabador> manda sudo fdisk -l , per sapere l'identificativo della partizione
<krabador> è una cosa come /dev/sda1 o un altro numero
<lucaci> già provato prima ma mi restituisce solo sda che è tutto l'hd e il boot!!
<lucaci> intanto l'hd sono tipo 4-5 partizioni
<lucaci> win,ubuntu,Archiviazione Dati, swap, boot win(uefi), boot ubuntu se non sbaglio
<lucaci> ed anche il ripristino di win
<krabador> lucaci, manda sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> e manda il pastebin
<lucaci> ok
<lucaci> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6454175/
<krabador> apri gparted e manda uno screenshot
<krabador> !imagebin | lucaci
<ubot-it> lucaci: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lucaci> http://imagebin.org/278271
<krabador> lucaci, ntfsfix /dev/sda8
<lucaci> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6454214/
<lucaci> permesso negato
<krabador> lucaci, sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda8
<krabador> se non è bianco è nero.
<lucaci> giusto non ci avevo fatto caso
<lucaci> scusa ma sto un po fuso
<krabador> lucaci, :D
<lucaci> finalmente!! sistematooo
<krabador> bene
<lucaci> grazieee
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> :D
<lucaci> scusa
<lucaci> una cosa
<lucaci> ma questo problema si puo verificare esclusivamente se win non viene chiuso correttamente
<lucaci> ?
<lucaci> anche in caso di semplice riavvio per passare da win a ubuntu
<lucaci> !?
<krabador> lucaci, ogni tanto capita
<krabador> lucaci,  per passare da win a ubuntu nella media no
<lucaci> il fatto è che a volta mi capità di lavorare su win ma poi devo passare a ubuntu : quindi meglio spegnere ed accendere ubuntu piuttosto che fare riavio e poi selezionare ubuntu!?
<mario_> ragazzi come faccio a visualizzare il dvd del mio masterizzatore???
<jester-> mario_: cin dentro?
<jester-> con
<mario_> un dvd da cui devo creare l'iso
<mario_> non un dvd video comunque
<alessia> ciao a tutti ho un vecchio hp dv500 pavillion ho installato Lubuntu 13.04 e non mi funzionano i driver wi-fi ... non c'è nessun driver proprietario .. ho provato a cercare su internet ma nulla
<busy87> alessia lspci
<busy87> !paste alessia
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste alessia'
<busy87> !paste | alessia
<ubot-it> alessia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessia> busy87 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6454344/
<jester-> alessia: sei sul pc in questione?
<alessia> si tramite ethernet
<jester-> alessia: serve un pacchetto fiemware spe
<alessia> grazie jester-
<jester-> alessia: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer   finito riavvia che va
<busy87> trovato jester-
<busy87> ok
<jester-> olà busy87
<busy87> we jester-
<alessia> impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<jester-> alessia: hai scritto giusto?
<alessia> copiato e incollato
<jester-> allora nella 04 ha aptro nome
<alessia>  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<alessia> ho lubuntu
<jester-> a ricordarsi come casso si chiamava
<jester-> alessia: il sistema è lo stesso ma è 13.04?
<alessia> scusa 13.10
<alessia> dimenticavo che stiamo a novembre
<jester-> allora è quello spe
<jester-> !info  firmware-b43-installer
<ubot-it> firmware-b43-installer (source: b43-fwcutter): firmware installer for the b43 driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:017-2 (saucy), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
<jester-> alessia: sudo apt-get update
<alessia> nulla
<jester-> nulla cosa
<alessia> non lo installa neanche dopo l'upgrade
<alessia> update
<jester-> update aaggiorna il database dei repo non installa niente, hai visto errori?
<jester-> è nei multiverse non puo non trovarlo se non hai pacioccato i repo
<alessia> ign che significa ?
<jester-> ingresso
<alessia> che lo ha ignorato
<jester-> alessia: sudo software-properties-gtk
<alessia> a me non sembrano ci siano errori se vuoi ti mando tutto
<jester-> il server principale italia sono mesi che è ciucco
<alessia> ok cosa devo cambiare?
<jester-> alessia: tutto abilitao meno codice sorgente
<jester-> alessia: poi clicca sul box dove vedi http.//sticass
<jester-> alessia: altro
<alessia> asp
<jester-> alessia: italia clicca + e metti crazy
<alessia> che ho provato a mettere il server principale invece che server italia
<jester-> no fai come ti dico
<alessia> si si è inchiodato
<alessia> che sta rigenerando la cache
<jester-> non dovei chiudere
<jester-> c'è altro da fare
<alessia> mi ha trovato aggiornamenti faccio?
<jester-> alessia: che stai facendo
<alessia> mi ha detto ho trovato 134 mb di aggiornamenti ..
<alessia> li faccio ?
<jester-> dopo
<alessia> ok
<jester-> alessia: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<alessia> ok faccio quello che dici :-)
<jester-> intanto che c'eri andavano abilitati altri repo per skype & co
<alessia> già lo avevo fatto ..
<jester-> l'ha trovato?
<alessia> asp suonano alla porta
<bruco92> buonasera a tutti :-)
<Eagle2> sera!!!
<Eagle2> una domanda x tutti: qual'è meglio bluefish o kompozer?
<IANIS> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con wordpress. L'ho installato su 13.10, ma ho problemi con la configurazione. Dopo aver installato MySQL e Apache2, nella cartella /etc/apache2/sites-available non trovo il file wordpress.
<jester-> !chat | IANIS
<ubot-it> IANIS: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<IANIS> <@ubot-it> scusate!
<Eagle2> con 512 di ram ubuntu 13.10 va bene?
<jester-> lubuntu va bene
<Eagle2> jester-, è un pc da tavolo vecchiotto
<jester-> lubuntu è la piu leggera
<Eagle2> devo scaricarlo
<helpppp> aiutoooooo.. raga volevo cambiare interfaccia grafica ho cambiato sessione per accedervi anzicche ubuntu predef ho messo gnome ho riavviato e adesso nn mi appare piu' nulla schermata completamente vuota solo lo sfondo e nemmeno mi fa aprire il terminale che devo fare???????????
<helpppp> c'è nessunoooooooo?????????????
<helpppp> potete rispondereeeeeEEE???????????
<Eagle2> jester-, se mettessi la 13.10 sul pc vecchiotto cosa sucederebbe, s'impalla?
<jester-> helpppp: bbbono
<jester-> helpppp: che ambienti hai installato e come
<jester-> Eagle2: che si rincoglinisce assai
<jester-> helpppp: con tutta la fretta che avevi
<DD3my> Buonasera , volevo sapere se c'era un comando per impostare la lingua IT all avvio della mia distribuzione?
<jester-> DD3my: devi installare la lingua
<DD3my> ciao jester-
<DD3my> jester-, e se questa è gia esistente?
<jester-> e trascinarla per primo
<DD3my> solamente che all avvio parte sempre la lingua EN?
<jester-> devi trascinarla in alto
<jester-> e poi cliccare apply system wide
<DD3my> jester-, okei pero questo lo sapevo anche io
<DD3my> jester-, se invece volessi farlo da riga di comando?
<And> Buonasera, sono un potenziale nuovo utente che vorrebbe iscriversi in questo community, in quanto sto avendo ultimamente diversi problemi sul mio sistema operativo 12.04 LTS
<And> non so come funziona il sito e tantomeno questa chat di supporto per cui attendo notizie da qualcuno prima di esporre i miei problemi
<And> grazie
<nikita> ciao a tutti...
<nikita> rieccomi...imbranata più che mai
<And> ciao a te
<nikita> ieri sera ho installato xubuntu desktop...come faccio a farlo partire?
<nikita> pietà... per favore!!!!
<And> io ho i seguenti prolbemi, durante la fase di backup è lentissimo, ci impiega circa 9 10 ore - in seguito skype è un incubo usarlo perchè si blocca quasi sempre - ed infine vorrei migliorarne le prestazioni, ossia renderlo più veloce, da premettere che non c'è quasi niente caricato ma da quando l'ho comprato è peggiorato non poco..
<And> Ma c'è qualcuno????
<nikita> ci sono io ma non ci capisco nulla e non ti posso aiutare!!!! sigh
<nikita> anch'io cerco aiutoù
<And> andiamo bene
<And> :)
<And> bel supporto devo dire che offre questa community
<nikita> ti assicuro che ieri sera c'erano un sacco di persone
<And> forse è prefestivo e sono tutti a bere una bella birra
<nikita> hahahaha... non saprei....
<DD3my> And, nikita ci sono sempre molte persone, però potete anche pensare che queste stiano facendo altro in questo momento
<And> Buonasera
<nikita> infatti nessuno dice nulla ci mancherebbe
<And> volevo essere un pò ironico tutto qui
<nikita> sono buonina in attesa
<DD3my> And, per caso hai usato qualche comando da terminale?
<DD3my> nikita, spiegati meglio hai installato la distribuzione o l interfaccia grafica?
<nikita> DD3my, ho installato l'interfaccia grafica su ubuntu server
<nikita> ma non so come farla partire
<And> magari attendo che si risolva prima nikita per evitare accavallamenti
<And> attendo qui intanto
<nikita> grazie And... a me basta solo un comando!!!!!
<And> per comando da terminale intendi cosa? Premetto che non sono una cima in computer, per cui dovrete avere un pò di pazienza per piacere
<And> attendo
<DD3my> nikita, se non ricordo male per far partire un interfaccia grafica devi dare
<DD3my> in questo caso devi far partire xfce
<DD3my> quindi startxfce4
<nikita> DD3my...grazie  davvero... vado subito a provare...
<DD3my> nikita, va bene
<DD3my> And, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/
<And> si eccomi
<DD3my> And, qui c'è tutta la documentazione per imparare i primi passi con ubuntu
<And> ah bene grazie, perchè davvero ho letto qualcosa tra i vostri interventi, ma ahimè non ho capito nulla
<And> troppo sul tecnico per me ed io sono davvero un novellino, specie con ubuntu è la prima volta
<DD3my> And, allora ti consiglio di leggere  la wiki sulla riga di comando
<DD3my> che ti da già una piccola idea di cosa si parla
<And> quindi mi consigli di dare un'occhiata prima su wiki?
<And> e dopo scaricare il manuale?
<DD3my> And, si ti consiglio prima di leggere un po riguardo la tua distribuzione
<DD3my> è giusto che tu sappia cosa stai usando
<DD3my> e perche lo stai facendo in quel modo
<And> giusto, grazie
<DD3my> And, figurati è un piacere
<And> allora mi metto sotto a leggere il manuale e così da iniziare a capire qualcosina, ed in caso dovessi avere problemi saprò esprimermi meglio, spero
<And> grazie buona serata
<adam___> buonasera a tutti ragazzi
<ozzy_> sera
<adam___> avevo una piccola domanda, sono nuovo del mondo ubuntu
<adam___> ho installato su un netbook datato xubuntu e visto che l'hd principale mi chiedevo se c'era modo di
<adam___> salvare gli aggiornamenti su magari un altra periferica, la mia sd da 8gb
<adam___> è possibile?
<adam___> scusate il disturbo
<adam___> nessuno?
<adam___> ????
<adam___> nessuno?
<aokmanga> Buonasera!
<aokmanga> volevo chiedere una cosa
<aokmanga> ho un vps con ubuntu server ma ho solo l'ipv6 del server e non il 4
<aokmanga> come faccio a vedere le pagine di un web server senza dns con un ipv6?
<hlp> ciao ragazzi vorrei fare una domanda qualcuno che possa rispondermi?
<VodkaLemmon> spara hlp
<VodkaLemmon> hlp che domanda?
<hlp> ciao vodka allora io fino a qualche ora fa utilizzavo linux ubuntu 13.10 avevo deciso di cambiare interfaccia cambio sessione anzicche la unity scelgo gnome riavvio e mi crasha il pc
<hlp> schermata completamente vuota solo lo sfondo
<hlp> riavvio nulla spengo riaccendo nulla e nemmeno mi apriva il terminale
<VodkaLemmon> mmhh...
<VodkaLemmon> come lo hai installato gnome hlp
<hlp> pc completamente morto
<hlp> nn lo avevo installato sinceramente avevo instalato lxde
<hlp> perche ti spiego ho un computer datato e con 1 solo giga di ram e faceva fatica a mantenere ubuntu
<VodkaLemmon> si
<VodkaLemmon> hlp: dala schermata di login puoi scegliere lxde?
<hlp> percio avevo pensato o di passare a lubuntu o xubuntu poi ho letto qualcosa sulle interfacce e ho deciso di provarci ma troppo crash mi era morto il pc ho finito adesso di formattare
<hlp> si potevo scegliere ma nn so per quale motivo avevo deciso prima di provare con gnome
<VodkaLemmon> quindi ora non riesci piu ad accedere al login
<hlp> no assolutamente vodka
<cristian_c> hlp, se avvii una live di lubuntu, funge?
<hlp> prima ho provato a formattare con disco di ubunto ma nn partiva
<VodkaLemmon> se hai appena formattato potresti scaricare Lubuntu che è ubuntu con lxde
<hlp> ho dovuto formattare con windows
<VodkaLemmon> hlp allora scaricati la iso di Lubuntu da qui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<VodkaLemmon> che è ubuntu con lxde preinstallato
<hlp> possiedo un intel celeron 2.00e 1 blocco di ram che mi consigli per farlo girare bene?
<VodkaLemmon> hlp: poi mettila su un cd o su una chiavetta, se non sai come si fa non farti problemi a chiedere
<VodkaLemmon> hlp: segui le mie indicazioni
<hlp> grazie lemon
<VodkaLemmon> no problem
<hlp> ma mi daresti una mano a creare una partizione
<hlp> ?
<VodkaLemmon> hlp: vuoi fare metà con Lubuntu e Windows?
<hlp> si
<hlp> ho 80 gg
<hlp> di hardick
<VodkaLemmon> si
<VodkaLemmon> allora rifacciamo da capo
<hlp> ma dovrebbero bastare visto che salvo tutti i file su quello esterno di un tara
<VodkaLemmon> vai su https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<VodkaLemmon> e scaricati Lubuntu 32 bit
<VodkaLemmon> x86
<VodkaLemmon> poi facciamo tutto passo passo
<hlp> ok ok sto scaricando la 32 bit nn mi dice x86 ho clikkato la 32 bit da standard pc giusto?
<VodkaLemmon> si
<VodkaLemmon> Nel frattempo ti spiego cosa stai scaricando.
<VodkaLemmon> Lubuntu è basata su ubuntu ma con l'interfaccia leggerissima LXDE che secondo me è perfetta per un pc come il tuo
<giga> ciao lemon
<VodkaLemmon> ciao giga
<hlp> lemon giga sono io loggato da cell cosi in caso possiamo parlare
<hlp> se mi da problemi di connessione ok?
<VodkaLemmon> ah ok
<VodkaLemmon> perfetto
<hlp> nel frattempo che mi scarica la iso
<hlp> vorrei provarci da pen drive
<hlp> la svuoto, che dici?
<hlp> ??????????
<VodkaLemmon> hlp: va bene
<hlp> ok appena formattata
<VodkaLemmon> perfetto
<hlp> caspita 35 minuti prima di scaricarla tutta o.o
<VodkaLemmon> ma ora da dove scrivi?
<hlp> per ora sono da pc
<hlp> se ti dovessi parlare da cell sono giga
<hlp> al termine devo copiare il file del download sulla pen drive?
<VodkaLemmon> no
<VodkaLemmon> hlp: al termine
<VodkaLemmon> hlp: sei su windows?
<VodkaLemmon> hlp: da quanti giga è la tua chiavetta?
<hlp> 32
<VodkaLemmon> ottimo
<hlp> :)
<VodkaLemmon> hlp: che sistema operativo stai usando adesso?
<hlp> al termine che devo fare?
<hlp> adesso windows
<VodkaLemmon> allora scaricati questo tool per creare chiavette con le iso: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<VodkaLemmon> ovviamente la versione per windows
<hlp> il file si chiama unetbootin-windows-585
<hlp> siamo giusti?
<VodkaLemmon> si
<hlp> ok ok e che devo fr con questo file nn appena s scarica?
<hlp> ci devo cliccare?
<VodkaLemmon> hlp: aspetta che hai finito il download
<VodkaLemmon> adesso non ti serve
<hlp> ok ok
<VodkaLemmon> hlp: sempre qui sono eh
<hlp> si si grazie lemon mancano poki minuti oramai
<hlp> 5.40
<VodkaLemmon> xftt
<hlp> ok lemon siamo pronti quando vuoi possiamo cominciare
<VodkaLemmon> hlp:
<VodkaLemmon> adesso puoi aprire unetbootin
<VodkaLemmon> prima inserisci la chiavetta
<hlp> ok fatto è aperto e chiavetta inserita
<VodkaLemmon> hai inserito prima la chiavetta e poi aperto?
<hlp> si si fatto
<hlp> prima chiavetta poi programma
<VodkaLemmon> perfetto
<hlp> poi che dv fare?
<VodkaLemmon> ora da unetbootin selezioni iso
<VodkaLemmon> e scegli la lubuntu.iso che hai appena scaricato
<hlp> ok ok fatto
<VodkaLemmon> ora dal menu a tendina scegli la chiavetta (in teoria è gia selezionata)
<VodkaLemmon> e poi clicchi so ok o scrivi
<hlp> qui mi compare
<hlp> iso e ho selezionato l'immagine appena scaricata
<VodkaLemmon> perfetto
<VodkaLemmon> ora dal menu a tendina scegli la chiavetta
<hlp> poi sotto lui mi da usb unita e/ ok e annulla
<VodkaLemmon> e poi clicchi ok
<VodkaLemmon> ok
<hlp> vuol dire che l'ha gia selezionata lui?
<VodkaLemmon> controlla ma in teoria si dovrebbe essere gia selezionata
<VodkaLemmon> se non ne hai 300 attaccate vai tranquillo
<hlp> si si infatti ho visto in risorse del computer e combaciano, posso clikkare su ok?
<VodkaLemmon> si
<VodkaLemmon> clicca pure
<hlp> ok sta estraendo
<VodkaLemmon> perfetto
<VodkaLemmon> lascialo lavorare finche non esce una finestrella che ti chiede se vuoi riavviare o no.
<hlp> :)
<nikita> arieccomi.... ciao di nuovo
<hlp> ok ok a quel punto che faccio?, riavvio?=
<VodkaLemmon> ciao nikita
<nikita> ciao VodkaLemmon
<hlp> ciao nikita
<nikita> ti intendi di interfaccia grafica per apache?
<VodkaLemmon> hlp: a quel punto riavvierai e dal bios scegli di fare il boot da usb
<VodkaLemmon> nikita: fai la domanda
<hlp> ok lemon ha finito
<nikita> VodkaLemmon ho installato apache e non conosco i comandi, per cui avrei bisogno di una interfaccia grafica
<nikita> vodkalemmon,, purtroppo sono imbranata...
<hlp> in caso ci sentiamo dal cell :)
<VodkaLemmon> nikita: apache non ha interfacce grafiche
<VodkaLemmon> ok hlp a dopo
<VodkaLemmon> nikita: al massimo puoi installare webmin e phpmyadmin
<nikita> vodkalemmon, ho trovato una gui su sourceforge ma non so come installarla
<VodkaLemmon> nikita: fidati ceh per apache non ti serve un'interfaccia grafica
<cristian_c> !apache  nikita
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'apache  nikita'
<nikita> vodaklemmon  heheheh... ma fai meno imbranata ma lo sono abbastanza
<VodkaLemmon> nikita: ma partiamo da capo. cosa devi fare?
<cristian_c> !apache | nikita
<ubot-it> nikita: apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<nikita> vodkalemmon voglio provare a configurare un sito per me
<VodkaLemmon> perfetto.
<nikita> vodkalemmon ho già installato ubuntu server e xubuntu
<VodkaLemmon> nikita: instanto segui queli link sull'installazione di un server LAMPP
<cristian_c> nikita, qui diamo supporto soltanto a software presenti nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<nikita> cristian_c infatti ho installato ubuntu server ieri sera e mi avete dato supporto
<VodkaLemmon> perfetto
<VodkaLemmon> allora hai gia un server
<VodkaLemmon> nikita: phpmyadmin l'hai gia installato?
<nikita> vodkalemmon si ed ho anche installato mesql
<VodkaLemmon> "mysql".. vabbeh
<nikita> vodkalemmon no phpmyadmin no... come faccio?
<VodkaLemmon> nikita: niente di piu semplice: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<nikita> vodkalemmon...aspettami che vado subito
<nikita> vodkalemmon partita l'installazione
<VodkaLemmon> nikita: ma hai due pc che uno usi come server?
<hlp> niente lemon ho riavviato ma nn mi dava alcuna opsione si è riavviato tranqullamente ritornando a windows
<nikita> vodkalemmon esatto... uno lo uso solo come server
<VodkaLemmon> hlp: hai settato il bios per farlo partire dalla chiavetta?
<VodkaLemmon> nikita: puoi amministrarlo tranquillamente seduta sul pc desktop che stai usando XD
<hlp> nn so come si fa
<nikita> vodkalemmon hemmm...ok...ma come?
<hlp> io?
<VodkaLemmon> hlp: riavvia il pc e premi esc
<VodkaLemmon> nikita: con ssh
<hlp> ok ok
<VodkaLemmon> nikita: vai sul server scrivi "sudo ifconfig"
<nikita> vodkalemmon ti riferisci a qualcosa come putty?
<VodkaLemmon> boh io uso ssh
<VodkaLemmon> comunque
<nikita> vodkalemmon fatto sudo ifconfig
<VodkaLemmon> nikita: assicurati che sul server sia installato ssh (sodp apt-get install ssh)
<VodkaLemmon> sudo*
<VodkaLemmon> sorry
<nikita> VodkaLemmon ok ssh
<VodkaLemmon> nikita: poi cerchi sul terminale l'ip del server che dovrebbe essere una roba tipo 192.168.1.104
<nikita> VodkaLemmon ok ce l'ho
<VodkaLemmon> nel senso hai gia dato sudo ifconfig cerca da li
<VodkaLemmon> ora sul pc desktop scrivi
<nikita> VodkaLemmon ho l'indirizzo ip del server
<hlp> niente lemon con esc nn mi appariva nulla poi ho provato con f8 ma niente lo stesso mi dava tipo di scegliere la modalita provvisoria o altre opzioni
<VodkaLemmon> ssh nomeutente@indirizzoip
<hlp> puo' essere che il comando sia un'altro?
<VodkaLemmon> hlp si dovrebbe dirti lui all'inizio che tasto premere
<VodkaLemmon> a volte f2 a volte esc
<hlp> ok riprovo
<VodkaLemmon> nikita: funziona?
<nikita> VodkaLemmon no
<nikita> VodkaLemmon se scrivo l'ip dal browser del pc esso raggiunge il server anche se mi dice che manca la pagina iniziale
<VodkaLemmon> nikita: scusami
<VodkaLemmon> colpa mia
<VodkaLemmon> nikita: apri un terminale e scrivi ssh nomeutente@indirizzoip
<nikita> VodkaLemmon ci mancherebbe altro...
<nikita> VodkaLemmon già fatto ma non funziona
<VodkaLemmon> si ma il nome utente del server
<nikita> VodkaLemmon fatto: nomeutente@indirizzoip
<nikita> VodkaLemmon ma non funziona
<VodkaLemmon> noo
<VodkaLemmon> devi sostituire
<VodkaLemmon> nomeutente col nome utente del server i indirizzoip con l'indirizzo ip del server
<nikita> VodkaLemmon infatti... ma nel frattempo mi sono scaricata putty che già conoscevo e mi sono connessa
<VodkaLemmon> -.-
<nikita> VodkaLemmon mi dice login as:
<VodkaLemmon> eh
<nikita> VodkaLemmon sono dentro il server
<VodkaLemmon> nome utente del server
<VodkaLemmon> nice one
<nikita> VodkaLemmon e mo??????
<VodkaLemmon> ora
<VodkaLemmon> ora
<VodkaLemmon> ora hai phpmyadmin
<VodkaLemmon> vedi se funge
<nikita> VodkaLemmon si lìho installato prima... come faccio a vedere se funge?
<VodkaLemmon> nikita: ne browser indirizzoip/phpmyadmin
<nikita> VodkaLemmon provo
<nikita> VodkaLemmon sei un grandeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<nikita> VodkaLemmon mi chiede user e password di mysql ma non me li riconosce!!!! sigh
<nikita> VodkaLemmon può essere che quando ho installato phpmyadmin sono state cambiate le credenziali di root di mysql??
<VodkaLemmon> allora
<VodkaLemmon> nikita:
<VodkaLemmon> lo user è root
<VodkaLemmon> la password è quella che hai scelto all'installazione
<nikita> VodkaLemmon ti darei un bacio
<nikita> VodkaLemmon evvaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<VodkaLemmon> mi fai arrossire
<nikita> VodkaLemmon fingeeeeeeeeeeee
<nikita> VodkaLemmon funge
<VodkaLemmon> ok
<VodkaLemmon> phpmyadmin è importante quando dovrai installare wordpress per il tuo sito
<VodkaLemmon> cosa che spero farai
<nikita> VodkaLemmon ed ora provo ad importare il sito del mio amico che però non è fatto in wordpress ma in drupal
<hlp> ei lemon nulla nn mi fa partire dalla pen drive se clikko esc nn succede nulla se clikko f8
<nikita> VodkaLemmon spero solo che le versioni di mysql siano uguali
<VodkaLemmon> nikita: eh aspetta pero'
<hlp> mi da le modalita' con cui entrare in windows
<VodkaLemmon> nikita: per drupal quasi sicuramente dei creare un database
<hlp> e se clikko f2 mi dice qualcosa tipo 2 partizioni ma nn riesco a entrare nell'installazione di lubuntu
<nikita> VodkaLemmon mi manca qualcosa o sbaglio? non mi serve una cartella pubblica per il sito?
<hlp> che fccio?
<nikita> VodkaLemmon il database lo so creare, ma non ho idea di dove posizionare il sito
<VodkaLemmon> hlp: non so come aiutarti da qui dovrei essere li fisicamente a vedere
<VodkaLemmon> nikita: di solito nella /home/user/public_html
<nikita> VodkaLemmon mi sa che mi devi guidare ancora per rendere pubblica una cartella di apache
<hlp> ok ok conosci qualche altro comando per farla partire?
<nikita> VodkaLemmon controllo subito
<hlp> magari sbaglio il comando
<VodkaLemmon> hlp: eh no devi fare cosi per forza
<hlp> in poke parole dovrebbe spuntarmi di avviarsi da usb
<VodkaLemmon>  hlpriavvia e segui bene cosa ti dice "press QUALCOSA for menu" o qualcosa del genere
<hlp> ?
<hlp> ok ok
<nikita> VodkaLemmon ho aperto il filesystem ma non ci ho capito granchè... home all'interno della cartella di apache? non c'è un comando per cercare la cartella?
<VodkaLemmon> senza sudo
<VodkaLemmon> mkdir /home/nomeutente/public_html
<nikita> VodkaLemmon mkdir crea o cerca la cartella?
<nikita> VodkaLemmon evvaiiiii trovata!!!!
<VodkaLemmon_> :=)
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-22
<hlp> ei lemon era o f9 o f10 o f11 of14 li ho cliccati tutti xD
<nikita> VodkaLemmon mi sa che mi serve anche filezilla server o sbaglio? come faccio a trasferire i files
<hlp> mi ha dato qualcosa tipo ufb o ufd e il nome della pen drive ho cliccato
<hlp> e mi ha fatto entrare su lubuntu
<hlp> ora in alto a sinistra mi appare installa lubuntu 13.04
<hlp> vodka lemon c sei_
<hlp> vodka lemon era o f9 o f10 11 12 li ho cliccati tutti xD
<hlp> mi ha dato qualcosa tipo ufb o usd e il nome della pen drive
<hlp> ho clikkato e mi ha fatto partire lubuntu
<hlp> ho inserito la connessione
<hlp> in alto a sinistra mi diceva installa lubuntu 13.04 ho cliccato e sto vviando l-installazione
<Eagle2> notte a tutti!
<hlp> adesso mi spunta installa lubuntu a fianco di windows clikko questo_
<VodkaLemmon> eccolo
<VodkaLemmon> nikita:
<VodkaLemmon> hlp:
<hlp> si dimmi lemon
<nikita> VodkaLemmon eccomi
<nikita> VodkaLemmon mi chiedevo se dovessi, anzi mi sa di si, installare un ftp server asltrimenti come ce li metto i files?
<hlp> lemon c sei______
<nikita> VodkaLemmon hehehehe ti ho sfiancato!!!!!
<nikita> VodkaLemmon ok.... si è fatto molto tardi... rimando tutto a domani.... sei stato davvero di grande aiuto... buonanotte
<Synaptic> sera
<qaz> buonanotte a tutti
<qaz> c'è ancroa qualcuno?
<qaz> domandina: come faccio a rintracciare un file partendo dalla root? grazie
<L3m0n> no no c'ero
<L3m0n> manco sapevo di essere connesso
<L3m0n> come è successo?
<akis24> giorno
<mattia> ragazzi....ho il SO 12.04 lts.....
<mattia> non sento l'audio...
<mattia> la stampante risulta essere sempre inattiva....
<mattia> non mi legge una chiavetta USB...
<glpiana> ola
<mattia> se aggiorno al 13.10 risolvo?
<glpiana> mattia, che problema hai?
<Maiky> ciao
<Maiky> scusate non ho ancora capito bene come funzioni questo servizio di chat, ma mi serve un esperto di montaggi readonly di un hdd utilizzando il livecd
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Uzzi> glpiana: ricordi la discussione di ieri su usb2-3?
<glpiana> Uzzi, sì
<Uzzi> ebbene nel mio bios l'unica cosa che riguarda le usb e la legacy che è abilitata
<glpiana> Uzzi, non ti avevo parlato io di bios però
<Uzzi> si
<glpiana> no
<Uzzi> si inteso vero :D
<nino> ho xubuntu 12.1 aggiornato, installato fdutil , eseguito MAKEFLOPPIES icona sul desktop, apre il dicso ma sono il lettura, come posso scrivere, non ho i  permessi su m/media/floppy0 , nemmeno se faccio sudo -i, chmod 777 -R /media che fare
<Uzzi> cmq ieri mentre stavamo facendo le prove avevo una vm con virtualbox in esecuzione che usava una periferica usb, oggi senza vm anche la usb3 vede periferiche usb2 compreso il mouse! quindi forse era un problema legaro a virtualbox che si impossessava delle usb
<nino> debbo aspettare ? è la prima volta che vengo
<jester-> nino: usare dksu nautilus
<jester-> gksu
<nino> ho fatto gksu nulla i permessi sono a posto (come lo erano dopo sudo -i , ecc   - ma poi sono andati via), ora non mi permette di salvare i file su floppy lo apre, lo vedo ma niente salvataggio file
<ExPBoy> floppy?
<nino> nulla da fare, ho eseguito gksu nautilus ma nulla provo a riavviare ?
<jester-> nino: gksu nautilus scrivi dappertutto
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> non serve riavviare
<jester-> ninjak: gksu nautilus che ha fatto
<B1z2aRr0n3_> test
<demirulez> Ciao a tutti, non riesco a fare il resume del PC da suspend con il mouse (USB), suspend funziona correttamente, però posso fare il resume solamente con il PWR Button, ecco un pò di log che spero possano essere utili: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6458357/
<demirulez> qualche suggerimento a riguardo?
<demirulez> ho provato a seguire questa guida: http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/220-ubuntu-resume-usb-hid
<LoZioNe> BuonGiorgio a tutti ^^
<LoZioNe> volevo chiedere un buon programma per montare e masterizzare le iso (K3B non le monta)
<demirulez> LoZioNe: montare e masterizzare sono due cose diverse, se intendi masterizzare un file immagine per renderlo bootabile, Brasero ad esempio può fare al caso tuo
<demirulez> qualche anima pia che è familiare con pm-suspend in Ubuntu 12.04?
<aokmanga> buongiorno!
<VodkaLemmon> salve
<krabador> demirulez, se al momento non c'è nessuno che sappia aiutarti, torna piu' tardi
<aokmanga> sto cercando di settare un server web su linux
<aokmanga> ma non riesco a vederlo dall'esterno eppure mi sembra di aver configurato adeguatamente iptables
<krabador> aokmanga, stai usando ubuntu ?
<VodkaLemmon> nik?
<aokmanga> krabador: si ma non ho accesso all'ambiente grafico
<VodkaLemmon> devi aprire le porte del router
<aokmanga> nè alla macchina fisica :D
<aokmanga> è un vps con ubuntu server
<krabador> aokmanga, prova anche su #ubuntu-server
<aokmanga> grazie! non lo conoscevo!
<krabador> aokmanga, di niente
<aokmanga> ho chiesto, vediamo :D
<unix> salve
<unix> percaso sapete cose inframs ???
<Guest87496> ???
<Guest87496> +
<Guest87496> solo quando aggiorno mi viene fuori
<VodkaLemmon> Guest87496: cosa intendi?
<Guest87496> ho aggiornato e mi vieni vuoi il comando da digitare prima di accedere
<Guest87496> mi viene il boot acesso
<krabador> !chat | Guest87496
<ubot-it> Guest87496: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<chat_> salve sapete cose questo comando Initramfs
<chat_> e come faccio a evitarlo
<chat_> ???
<chat_> ??? qualcuno lo sa cose questo comando Initramfs
<krabador> !chat | chat_
<ubot-it> chat_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<chat_> ??? cose questo comandi Initramfs
<krabador> chat_, non insistere con la stessa domanda, non aumenti la possibilità che ti rispondano
<krabador> chat_, hai problemi con ubuntu?
<chat_> era sono per sapare cose
<krabador> chat_, se hai domande che non hanno a che fare col supporto ad ubuntu, puoi farle in #ubuntu-it-chat
<OverMe> comunque, al massimo si dice "cos'è"
<nino> ho modificato MAKEDEV dando a floppy gruppo=user  me stesso  0666 , non mi compare l'icona del floppy che posso fare
<glpiana> nino, scrivi in un terminale: lsmod | grep floppy
<nino> floppy l'ho messo sul file per farlo caricare all'inizio comunque floppy  55445  0
<glpiana> nino, hai un floppy disk inserito al momento?
<nino> si ed la lucetta verde è accesa
<glpiana> nino, scrivi in un temrinale: mount
<glpiana> !paste | nino
<ubot-it> nino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nino> floppy l'ho messo su quel faile per caricare la 1394
<nino> /dev/sda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<nino> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<nino> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<nino> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<nino> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<glpiana> nino, devi usare pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | ninjak
<ubot-it> ninjak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nino> ho dato mount ma il floppy non è montato
<glpiana> ninjak, sorry, non era per te
<nino> pastebin come si usa
<glpiana> !paste | nino
<ubot-it> nino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nino> su mount è caricato /dev/sda2 , proc, sysfs, none, none,udev,devpts,tmpfs,none,none,gvfsd
<glpiana> sì, vabbè. troppo sforzo usare pastebin
<glpiana> nino, sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<nino> ora ci provo,  è per pigrizia
<glpiana> nino, risposta inadatta
<nino> è arrivato qualcosa ?
<glpiana> nino, ora apro la finestra e vedo
<glpiana> premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nino> sudo mpunt /dev/f0 /mnt
<nino> mi dice che dev/f0 non esiste
<glpiana> nino, è sempre per pigrizia che salti le lettere?
<glpiana> fd0 non f0
<nino> ok mount /mnt
<glpiana> nino, ls /mnt
<nino> la lucetta verde del floppy è sempre verde
<nino> potrei dare umount -a poi momtare fd0 su /mnt
<nino> ls /mnt
<nino> dir
<nino> ls -l /mnt
<glpiana> nino, ok, sei qui per scherzare. lasciamo stare. buona giornata
<nino> vedo i file del floppy
<nino> glpian sono un po vecchietto ed è la prima volta abbi un po di pazienza
<glpiana> nino, il tuo floppy funziona. che ci dovevi fare con sto floppy?
<nino> volevo solo mettere una icona del floppy dul desktop prima di modificare MAKEDEV c'era
<glpiana> nino, beh per quello riporta tutto come era prima delle modifiche. altro non so dirti perchè non so che hai fatto
<nino> su MAKEDEV ho modificato i permessi a floppy nelle prime righe del file MAKEDEV
<aokmanga> salve!
<nino> ok  comunque ho 67 anni un po di pazienza, il cervello piano piano ci lascia , come sai benissimo, ti ringrazio nino
<aokmanga> qualcuno può provare ad aiutarmi con apache? sto impazzendo, sto anche provando a chiedere su #ubuntu-server ma sembra che nonostante ci sia molta gente non ci sia nessuno che sa dirmi qualcosa al momento
<aokmanga> praticamente ho un web server apache che sembra essere up and running ma non è visibile dall'esterno... non so perchè, il firewall non è configurato quindi non è quello il problema
<aokmanga> su netstat httpd sta in listening sulla porta 80
<aokmanga> l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che sto provando a collegarmi ad un server con indirizzo ipv6 tramite browser, forse non lo supporta ma ho letto di si...
<aokmanga> uso firefox sul client per provare a collegarmi
<krabador> aokmanga, nella configurazione di queste cose, questa non è la risorsa adatta, si fa supporto al sistema operativo
<aokmanga> krabador: capisco, però penso che in verità il problema sia il vps che è un pò balordo
<krabador> o aspetti in #ubuntu-it-chat che ci sia qualcuno che sappia aiutarti, oppure, qui in freenode, ci sono diverse altre risorse
<aokmanga> si sto provando su ubuntu-server :)
<krabador> "diverse altre risorse"
<krabador> non solo quella
<krabador> come #httpd
<Mery_> ciao
<Mery_> posso chiedere info
<MarcoFe> ciao a tutti
<jambalo> salve ragazzi ho appena comprato asus k52jt i5 4 gb di ram scheda video ati radeon hd6370m 1 gb che versione mi consigliate di installare di ubuntu la 32 o 64 bit?
<jambalo> grazie
<enzotib> jambalo, ormai i pc sono tutti a 64
<enzotib> quindi 64
<jambalo> grazie enzotib
<jambalo> enzotib, per i drivers in genere come si fà?
<jambalo> enzotib,audio / video / eccc eccc del notebook asus ?
<enzotib> jambalo, per la maggior parte dell'HW i driver sono già disponibili
<enzotib> jambalo, può capitare di dover intervenire per scheda grafica, scheda wireless e al massimo per la stampante
<jambalo> enzotib, se accede cosa dovrei fare?
<enzotib> jambalo, per alcuni driver, te li propone come Driver Aggiuntivi su gestore delle sorgenti software
<enzotib> per altri bisogna seguire strade, spesso già note
<antonio__> salve a tutti
<antonio__> ùc'è un modo pe rusare kubuntu e windows 7 insieme?
<jester-> antonio__: cioè?
<antonio__> ho in stallato kubuntu
<antonio__> nello stesso hartd disk dove c'è win7
<antonio__> all'avvio mi carica win7
<antonio__> e non mi dice di scegliere kubuntu o win 7 come credevo
<jester-> antonio__: hai uefi?
<antonio__> non so cos'è
<jester-> antonio__: hai un solo hd?
<antonio__> ne ho 3
<antonio__> ma i sistemi operqtivi sono sono in un hard disk
<jester-> allora facile che hai messo grub sul disco che non parte al boot
<antonio__> e quindi?
<jester-> quindi prova a fare il boot cambiando hd
<antonio__> cioè installando kubundu in un altro hard disk?
<jester-> no quando il pc avvia legge i dati dall'hd settato a defualt nel bios
<jester-> ti ricordi se hai cambiato la sede del boot loader?
<antonio__> no
<antonio__> non ho cambiato niente
<jester-> allora fai la prova di cambiare hd al boot, dovresti avere anche un menu di avvio da tasto Fx
<antonio__> ok
<antonio__> ci provo subito
<antonio__> grazie
<antonio__> ciao a presto
<Adriano> buonasera a tutti.
<Guest34517> sto installando l'ultma rel di ubuntu
<Guest34517> ma mi sembra strano che non ci sia una barra di avanzamento installazione
<Guest34517> non è che si è impallato l'installer?
<adriano1988>  sto installando l'ultma rel di ubuntu, ma mi sembra strano che non ci sia una barra di avanzamento installazione. Si è impallato l'installer?
<adriano1988> ps: sono alla prima installazione su ubuntu
<adriano1988> e sto scrivendo durante l'installazione dallo stesso terminale.
<adriano1988> qualcuno è on?
<adriano1988> risolto
<adriano1988> installazione completata.
<adriano1988> devo riavviare.
<adriano1988> a dp
<nikita> ciao a tutti...rieccomi più imbranata che mai...
<nikita> spero ci sia qualcuno
<nikita> ho necessità di modificare il file php.ini ma dopo la modifica non me la fa salvare... sono su ubuntu server...apache l'ho stoppato ed anche mysql
<nikita> debbo ringraziare VodkaLemmon per il grosso supporto di ieri sera
<nikita> mannaggia... ma non c'è proprio nessuno?
<krabador> nikita, se non riguarda il sistema operativo, puoi provare a chidere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<mrminkia> oh scusate ragazzi come faccio a sostituire ubuntu con xp dato che mio cugino nn lo sa usare?
<jester-> mrminkia: col cd installazione di xp
<mrminkia> io lo inserisco ma nn succede niente
<mrminkia> lo avviato dal boot ma non va
<jester-> chiedi in ##windows
<mrminkia> cosa e?
<nikita> krabador - no, purtroppo ho necessità di sovrascrivere il file php.ini e non me lo fa fare... ok, mangio qualcosa e rientro..magari sarò più fortunata...
<nikita> ciao a tutti
<mrminkia> xzl d
<mrminkia> salve
<jester-> nikita: file fuori dalla home vanno pacicoccati con nuatilus lanciato con: gksu nautilus
<mrminkia> we ragazzi in windows sono tutti inglesi nn ci capisco un casso
<jester-> mrminkia: guida ufficiaaale http://windows.microsoft.com/it-it/windows-xp/help/setup/install-windows-xp
<krabador> mrminkia, scusa, ma installare windows, non riguarda questo canale
<adriano1988> re
<adriano1988> posso chiedere un po' di aiuto?
<krabador> !chiedi | adriano1988
<ubot-it> adriano1988: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<adriano1988> ho appena installato l'ultima rel di linux sul mio notebook acer g5920 il quale non ha il tastierino numerico. per la digitazione di diversi caratteri (tipo circa), in windows utilizzavo il tasto funzione, che però qui non viene riconosciuto. Esiste qualche apk che devo installare? Grazie in anticipo
<jester-> adriano1988: spiegaci tipo circa
<jester-> adriano1988: innanzitutto hai lingua e tastiera italiano?
<adriano1988> in win la digitazione di alt + fn + 1 + 2 + 6 produce il simbolo ~
<adriano1988> si lingua e tastiera ita.
<jester-> adriano1988: si chiama tilde e la fai con altgr+ì
<jester-> ì accentato
<adriano1988> grazie.. l'ho sempre chiamato circa :-D
<krabador> adriano1988, fn , in combinazione con i tasti che regolano la luminosità, il volume, attiva e disattiva il wifi, funziona?
<adriano1988> il tasto wifi, internet, mail e bluetooth si
<adriano1988> i tasti di riproduzione video anche.
<adriano1988> regolazione volume si si.
<krabador> allora, funziona.
<krabador> altre combinazioni sono di win, o del produttore del notebook
<adriano1988> ciò che non funziona è il tastierino numerico tramite gn.
<adriano1988> *fb
<adriano1988> **Fn
<adriano1988> si credo che la combinazione per il tilde alt + 126 sia di win, mentre alt + ì sia di ubuntu
<adriano1988> krabador , perdonami, i tasti wifi bluetooth ecc sono dedicati e non funzionano in combinazione con Fn
<krabador> adriano1988, fn in combinazione con le f (c'è il simboletto colorato) fa delle cose,
<krabador> le fa?
<adriano1988> no.
<adriano1988> http://notebookitalia.it/images/stories/acer_aspire_one_d255_happy_disassemblaggio/acer_aspire_one_d255_happy_disassemblaggio_3.jpg
<adriano1988> la tastiera è questa.
<krabador> adriano1988, tranne fn f1, e fn f2, che sono funzioni acer che richiamano funzioni acer
<adriano1988> +o-
<VLanX> ma c'è ancora qualcuno che usa windows?
<VLanX> che merda
<adriano1988> il tasto fn non fa nulla.
<krabador> fn f8 avilita e disavilita l'altoparlante
<adriano1988> anche in combinazione con altri tasti non fa nulla.
<krabador> fn frecciadestra, fn frecciasinistra alzano ed abbassano la luminosità
<adriano1988> non lo fa.
<adriano1988> comunque questo non è un problema
<adriano1988> a primo impatto al momento preferisco win
<jester-> adriano1988: dovresti provare kubuntu
<adriano1988> che monta kde anzichè gnome.
<adriano1988> questa grafica in stile mac è brutta.
<adriano1988> ma davvero brutta
<jester-> si, convenzionale e molto configurabile
<jambalo> scusate o appena installato ubuntu 13.10 64bit come faccio a capire quali driver non ha riconosciuto? dito scheda video  webcam ecc ecc ?
<jester-> e come look secondo me regge il paragone con winz7
<jester-> jambalo: guarda in driver aggiuntivi
<jambalo> dove lo trovo?
<jambalo> sono profano di ubuntu :(
<jester-> sudo jockey-gtk
<jester-> nel terminale
<jester-> !terminale | jester-
<ubot-it> jester-, please see my private message
<jester-> !terminale | jambalo
<ubot-it> jambalo: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<jambalo> jester, mi dice:     sudo: jockey-gtk: comando non trovato
<krabador> adriano1988, si puo' provare ad editare grub
<krabador> adriano1988, per abilitare fn
<adriano1988> segno il nome dell'apk e appena possibile provo da solo
<adriano1988> se non ci riesco chiedo
<adriano1988> grazie mille.
<krabador> adriano1988, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> adriano1988, vuoi provare a risolvere il problema?
<krabador> adriano1988, sostituisci GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX   , con     GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_backlight=vendor"
<krabador> adriano1988, salvi, chiudi
<krabador> adriano1988, sudo update-grub
<krabador> e riavvia
<mello_> qualcuno sa dirmi la differenza fra ubuntu LTS e LTS-versione della communità per favore?
<adriano1988> ok stringhe inserite.. ora provo a riavviare e vediamo.
<krabador> adriano1988, è una sostituzione
<adriano1988> si era abbastanza chiaro :-)
<laura_> krab
<laura_> reo  guest 6602  ricordi
<laura_>   son  riuscita   acancelalr e file  video  e devo  ripristinare   la  partenza  da  disco  di  13.10  aggiornato  per   step  da 12.04  mi  aiuti
<hlp> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<hlp> vorrei chiedervi una dritta qualcuno che possa rispondermi?
<krabador> !chiedi | hlp
<ubot-it> hlp: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<laura_> e  ame?
<krabador> !ripristino | laura_
<ubot-it> laura_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<hlp> ciao kraba e grazie
<laura_> non  è  questo  il  problema  non  ho  disco  di  lub13.10  l'ho  aggiornat  da  12.'04
<adriano1988_> krabador: ora il tasto fn viene riconosciuto, ma funziona parzialmente ovvero non mi riconosce il tastierino numerico
<CAndrea1979> Buonasera a tutti
<hlp> allora io ho avuto un problema con ubuntu, in pke parole mi andata molto lento cosi decisi di installare lxde sperando che potevo risolvere il problema ( c'è da dire che possiedo un pc abbastanza datato con un processore 2.00 e un solo blokko di ram, ecco perche molto probabilmente si era creato il problema) dopo l'installazione di lxde ho riavviato e si è blokkato tutto il sistema è andato totalmente in crash vedevo sol lo sfondo e
<krabador> hlp, specifica la versione di ubuntu
<CAndrea1979> Se qualcuno è disponibile potrebbe darmi delucidazioni riguardo un problema con un triangolo rosso ed un punto escalamativo che mi appare sopra la barra vicino l'orologio? Come SO ho ubuntu 12.04 lts
<hlp> 13.10
<jester-> hlp: come lo hai installato
<adriano1988_> krabador: ad ogni modo ti ringrazio sin d'ora per l'aiuto.
<hlp> no scusate avevo fatto l'aggiornamento a 13.10 ma il disco di installazione era la 13.04
<hlp> ma nn partiva cosi ho deciso di formattare con windows
<krabador> adriano1988_, di niente, il problema è che alcune combinazioni di tasti sono concepite dal brand del notebook ,per funzionare sul windows preinstallato
<jester-> hlp: hai installato la 13.04 e poi seguti avanamento?
<jester-> hlp: installato lubuntu o aggiunto poi
<krabador> laura_, puoi scaricare la iso di lubuntu 13.10, fare una pendrive e seguire il link pre il ripristino
<adriano1988_> è possibile passare da gnome a kde tramite installazione apk o devo riformattare il tutto?
<laura_> ma  ok  questo  lo s apevo  ma  da  qui  non  posso  perdo un  sacco  di  file  e d ho  pc  vecchio  no  usb
<jester-> adriano1988_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jester-> adriano1988_: poi cambi la sessione al login
<hlp> e penso di esserci riuscito, una volta installato il softwere vodka lemon mi consiglio' di scaricare lubuntu visto che era piu' veloce e leggero cosi lo installai da pen drive e ho cercato di creare una partizione, all'avvio parte direttamente lubuntu senza possibilita di scelta, cosa dovrei fare per risolvere il problema?
<krabador> laura_, il ripristino non tocca i tuoi files in /home
<adriano1988_> jester-: grazie.
<jester-> hlp: non capisco il problema, è lento o altro
<laura_> per  scaricare  al  io  mi  vien  daridere  ogni  volta  non  corrispond e l'impront a ok  ciao  s e da  qui  non  si  puo  fare  con  il  terminale   rimmetto  window
<hlp> il problema è che adesso in teoria se tutto è andato per il verso giusto dovrei possedere 2 sistemi operativi, ma quando avvio il pc parte lubuntu senza possibilita' di scegliere tra i due
<jester-> hlp: e l'altro sistema sarebbe?
<hlp> windows 7
<jester-> hlp: parte lubuntu?
<krabador> laura_, fdisk -l da terminale
<hlp> si si
<krabador> laura_, e manda il contenuto in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | laura_
<ubot-it> laura_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> hlp: sei su lubuntu adesso?
<laura_> nessun  contenuto
<hlp> si si
<jester-> hlp: apri un terminale
<krabador> laura_, adesso sei in live?
<laura_> si
<hlp> se mi dai il comando e il link di postebin ti posto il tutto
<krabador> laura_, sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> hlp: apri un terminale
<hlp> ok ok fatto
<laura_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6460163/
<jester-> hlp: sudo update-grub e metti quel che succede nel paste
<jester-> !paste | hlp
<ubot-it> hlp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<hlp> ecco jester : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6460167/
<laura_> aa  che  sofferenza
<laura_> sembra  di e sser e in  sala parto
<krabador> laura_, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<krabador> laura_, è un parto leggere come scrivi
<jester-> hlp: ma al boot lo vedi il menu p parte diretto
<laura_> nulla
<hlp> no no nn me lo da il menu' parte diretto
<krabador> laura_, non deve dare output
<krabador> laura_, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<laura_> mount: /dev/sda1 già montato o /mnt occupato mount: secondo mtab, /dev/sda1 è già montato su /mnt
<jester-> hlp: terminale e sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<hlp> in teoria corregimi se sbaglio all'avvio dovrebbe aprirmi un menu' da cui scegliere se far partire windows o lubuntu, giusto?
<jester-> hlp: incolla nel paste e non chiudere l'editor
<krabador> laura_, allora, sudo umount /dev/sda1
<laura_> nisba
<krabador> laura_, poi manda sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<hlp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6460186/
<krabador> laura_,  il corretto smontaggio ed il corretto montaggio non danno risultati
<krabador> laura_, quindi va bene
<laura_> ok  ed  allora?
<jester-> krabador: che cazzo è editro di lubuntu
<laura_> vabene  significa  cha  all'avvio  partira  correttamente 13.10???
<krabador> laura_, aspetta
<krabador> laura_, non ho finito
<laura_> a ok
<krabador> laura_, vuoi essere aiutato/a ?
<laura_>   mi  si  sono  rotte  le  acque
<laura_> ok
<krabador> laura_, vai in ospedale allora
<krabador> laura_, non vorrei che muoia
<laura_> resisto  per  altra 20  minuti
<krabador> laura_, se hai fretta, torna quando hai tempo
<laura_> no  dai  forsa
<hlp> dai laura nn avere fretta che ti stanno aiutando
<krabador> c'è sempre qualcuno, in #ubuntu-it
<hlp> è vero ieri sera un signore è stato con me fino all1 di notte
<laura_> le  tazze  delle  mie  orecchie sono  pronte  a  ricevere  il  brodo  delle  vostre  parole
<hlp> a proposito jester, ci sei? xD
<krabador> laura_, allora, quanti dei comandi che ti ho mandato, hai mandato?
<laura_> yes
<jester-> hlp: eh come si chiama l'editor di lubuntu
<krabador> laura_, sudo su
<krabador> laura_, umount /dev/sda1
<hlp> scusami jester in che senso?
<krabador> laura_, mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<krabador> laura_, mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<krabador> laura_, mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<krabador> laura_, mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<jester-> hlp: quello che apre i file di testo
<laura_> ubuntu@lubuntu:~$ mount /dev/sda1 /mnt mount: è possibile solo per root
<krabador> laura_, ...
<krabador> laura_, hai mandato sudo su
<hlp> ok asp che controllo
<laura_> siiii
<krabador> laura_, come ti ho detto prima del primo comando?
<hlp> abiword è possibile?
<jester-> non credo
<laura_> sudo  su  fatto
<laura_>   ank e quelli  prima
<jester-> hlp: usiamo nano
<hlp> devo scaricarlo?
<jester-> hlp: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<laura_> dice  s empr e non  possibile  solo   pe r root
<krabador> laura_, allora, sudo umount /dev/sda1
<laura_> fatto
<krabador> laura_, poi manda gli stessi comandi che ti ho dato, ma aggiungendo sudo a tutti
<krabador> e manda il pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | laura_
<ubot-it> laura_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laura_> non  montato  dice
<hlp> ecco jester
<hlp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6460218/
<krabador> laura_, poi manda gli stessi comandi che ti ho dato, ma aggiungendo sudo a tutti
<krabador> e manda il pastebin
<jester-> hlp: è tutto p hai zompato una parte
<laura_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6460223/
<hlp> che vuol dire zompato?
<krabador> laura_, se non digiti bene i comandi
<krabador> laura_, è impossibile aiutarti
<jester-> hlp: saltato
<laura_> dice  non  esiste   atutti
<adriano1988> jester- perdonami...
<krabador> laura_, http://pastie.org/8501844
<hlp> riprova adesso jester: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6460228/
<laura_> ok  dai  mi  arrangio  dasola  tanto  qui  il  cero  si  consuma  e  d  il  morto  non  cammina
<krabador> laura_, manda tutti questi comandi
<krabador> laura_, in ordine
<krabador> e manda il pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | laura_
<ubot-it> laura_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laura_> cioa  buon a  serata     è  nato  ho  fatto  tre  gemelli uno  lo  chiamo  come  te
<laura_> rimettero'  win
<jester-> hlp: è a posto il menu lo vedi al boot
<jester-> hlp: control x per uscire e riavvia
<krabador> laura_, nono, chiamalo onlus
<hlp> devo uscire e riavviare clikkando control?
<adriano1988> jester-: ho installato la kde desktop.. come faccio ad utilizzarla?
<adriano1988> jester-: avendo riavviato ho perso il log della chat...
<adriano1988> ç_ç
<jester-> adriano1988: alla finestra di login clicca il logo accanto a nome user, adeso termina sessione
<hlp> puo essere che all'avvio per aprire il menu' devo digitare un comando?
<starlet> ciao a tutti
<jester-> hlp: no hai la losta e ti sposti con le frecce
<jester-> lista
<hlp> ok riprovo e rientre je a dopo
<starlet> sto scaricando ora ubuntu 13.10... ho un netbook con windows 7 ma va lentissimo. Volevo installare ubuntu e usare quello
<starlet> automaticamente installando ubuntu mi cancella windows?
<krabador> starlet,per il nebook ti conviene lubuntu
<jester-> starlet: pc debole?
<krabador> starlet, no
<krabador> starlet, ti chiede se installarlo a fianco, in modo da scegliere all'avvio
<jester-> starlet: deframmenta winz poi in installazione scegli installa accanto
<starlet> 1GB di ram 250 GB di hard disk
<starlet> packard bell dot s si avvia a mala pena ed è lentissimo... non ha nemmeno il supporto cd
<jester-> starlet: opteri
<jester-> opterei per xbuntu
<starlet> cambia solo graficamente tra xbuntu e ubuntu? posso usare comunque tutti i programmi?
<jester-> cambia solo il vestito
<hlp> ei jester ho riavviato ma nulla (non ho digitato nessun tasto) si è riavviato lubuntu in automatico
<starlet> riuscissi a formattare windows installerei piu tranquillamente xbuntu...
<starlet> non mi hanno dato nemmeno il cd di installazione comunque grazie a tutti quanti
<hlp> jester ci sei?
<krabador> starlet, c'è la partizione di ripristino, per quello non danno il cd
<starlet> come faccio a trovarla?
<starlet> mi potresti dare una guida se c'è... almeno non ti disturbo
<krabador> starlet, questo non riguarda ubuntu
<jester-> hlp: cu fu
<starlet> sono riuscita a trovare crea e formatta le partizioni del disco rigido forse è questo
<starlet> ok krabador grazie
<hlp> ahahahah je ma sei siciliano?
<jester-> hlp: lombardo. va  no
<hlp> ah ok ok
<hlp> cmq come t dicevo ho riavviato ma nulla parte in automatico lubuntu
<jester-> hlp: e non vedi il menu?
<hlp> no no
<jester-> grub è a posto e il menu lo devi vedere
<hlp> che devo fare?
<jester-> se la conti giusta
<adriano-1988> jester-: avevi ragione. la kde è molto bella.
<jester-> hlp: prova a premere ripetutamente il tasto mauisc mentre fa il boot
<jester-> adriano-1988: molto personalizzabile, anche troppo
<hlp> ok provo e arrivo
<adriano-1988> ubot-it: rigadicomando
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rigadicomando'
<CAndrea1979> Ciao qualcuno è disponibile a darmi una mano?
<adriano-1988> ubot-it: riga di comando
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'riga di comando'
<CAndrea1979> attendo in caso
<adriano-1988> ubot-it: terminale
<ubot-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<krabador> !chiedi | CAndrea1979
<ubot-it> CAndrea1979: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<starlet> ma la differenza sostanziale tra xubuntu e lubuntu... ?
<CAndrea1979> Ah ok grazie, non sapevo di questa modalità
<krabador> starlet, l'ambiente grafico, lubuntu è la piu' leggera
<krabador> starlet, http://www.lubuntu.net/
<jester-> starlet: lubuntu è la bindi di ubuntu
<krabador> starlet, http://xubuntu.org/
<starlet> vi farò una domanda spero che non mi mandate a quel paese.... usando un sistema operativo più "leggero" la mia batteria tiene di più? comunque krabador  tu hai scritto lubuntu e jester- xubuntu...
<adriano-1988> jester-: per cancellare l'interfaccia gnome / unity il comando è: "sudo apt-get remove" ***** ?
<krabador> starlet, puoi provarle entrambi in live
<CAndrea1979> Dunque ho Ubuntu 12.04 LTS su un netbook Asus Eee Seashell con processore dual core Intel® Atom™ CPU N2600 @ 1.60GHz × 4  memoria da 2Gb e 320gb di HD,
<jester-> starlet: per lgica si impegnando meno il pc con servizi e grafica
<CAndrea1979> da un pò di settimane mi appare sulla barra superiore un triangolo rosso
<jester-> adriano-1988: ma lascialo che non da fatidio
<CAndrea1979> che non so da dove sia uscito e come si possa risolvere
<jester-> CAndrea1979: unity?
<CAndrea1979> perdonami jester, non sono ferrato molto in pc per cui chiedo un pò di pazienza se ne avete, per unity intendi?
<jester-> CAndrea1979: hai la barra a sinistra?
<adriano-1988> jester-: vorrei cancellarlo perchè molte cose sono duplicate, e vorrei avere la minor confusione possibile :-)
<CAndrea1979> si il launcher è a sinistra
<CAndrea1979> se intendi quello
<CAndrea1979> ma il triangolo mi appare sopra, vicino il simbolo della batteria
<jester-> adriano-1988: non so quale librerie si segano che trascinano il resto per dipendenza
<CAndrea1979> mi sono espresso male io scusa
<adriano-1988> jester-: quindi il rischio c'è.
<jester-> CAndrea1979: se lo clicchi?
<jester-> adriano-1988: spe
<adriano-1988> jester-: visto il tempo x installare provo a fare ricerche io ;) - non perdere tempo tu dai !
<jester-> adriano-1988: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6302/how-can-you-remove-unity
<jester-> CAndrea1979: apri un terminale
<CAndrea1979> Mi dice: Le informazioni di aggiornamento non sono recenti, questo può essere causato da problemi di rete o da un repository non più disponibile. Per aggiornare manualmente fare clic sull'icona di notifica  selezionare controlla gli aggiornamenti e controllare se alcuni repository elencati generano errori
<jester-> CAndrea1979: apri un terminale
<CAndrea1979> ok è aperto
<krabador> adriano-1988, sarebbe servito sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends, per installare il solo ambiente grafico
<jester-> CAndrea1979: sudo apt-get update
<hlp> niente jester vabbe ci rinuncio grazie lo stesso per l'aiuto,
<CAndrea1979> mi chiede password for andrea
<jester-> CAndrea1979: controlla che non ci siano errori
<krabador> adriano-1988, prova i vari ambienti grafici, ed installa direttamente la derivata con l'ambiente grafico che intendi usare
<CAndrea1979> da premettere che è la prima volta che faccio questo
<jester-> CAndrea1979: digitale e non la vedi e dai enter
<CAndrea1979> puoi ripetere scusa?
<jester-> CAndrea1979: a richiesta pass digita la pass ma non la vedrai
<jester-> quindi batti enter
<CAndrea1979> ovviamente la mia pass quella che di solito uso per accedere si?
<CAndrea1979> sudo: apt: comando non trovato
<jester-> CAndrea1979: ovviamente si
<CAndrea1979> questo mi ha detto
<jester-> CAndrea1979: sudo apt-get update   scrivi bene
<jester-> o usa il copia incolla
<CAndrea1979> ah si scusa avevo sbagliato io
<hlp> niente grz lo stesso jester, un'altra cosa vorrei chiederti, esiste un comando per vedere se ci sono partizioni e quante sono nel pc????
<CAndrea1979> ora sta facendo la lettura dei pacchetti
<FEFY68> ciao a tutti
<FEFY68> avrei un problemino con lo scanner
<jester-> hlp: suso fdisk -l
<krabador> hlp, sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> hlp: hai un solo hd?
<CAndrea1979> ora mi da una serie di errori in elenco
<hlp> si si certo
<FEFY68> qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<CAndrea1979> ti faccio un copy paste?
<hlp> da 80 giga
<jester-> hlp: comunque secondo me il menu grub si vede che non hai usato qualche accroccio per moddarlo
<krabador> !chiedi | FEFY68
<ubot-it> FEFY68: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> CAndrea1979: incolla nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | CAndrea1979
<ubot-it> CAndrea1979: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<CAndrea1979> ok su che canale devo postare poi?
<hlp> e come jester?, come potevo fare?
<FEFY68> ubuntu 12.04 lts scanner agfa snapscan 1212u  in lsusb non lo vedo
<krabador> CAndrea1979, in questo
<hlp> ho semplicemente installato windows poi mi diceva che cerano altre 2 partizioni piu' pikkole e una l'ho cancellata penso sia il vekkio ubuntu non appena installato windows ho scaricato e installato lubuntu
<jester-> hlp: spe
<starlet> !chiedi hlp
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chiedi hlp'
<CAndrea1979> non ho capito chiedo scusa
<jester-> hlp: terminale
<CAndrea1979> ho fatto copy paste sul link che mi avete fornito
<CAndrea1979> ma ora sotto quale syntax lo lancio?
<krabador> CAndrea1979, incolla il link risultante qui
<jester-> CAndrea1979: devi inollare quello che è uscito dopo il comando nel link indicato da ubot-it
<CAndrea1979> e l ho fatto
<jester-> e leggi quello che ubot-it ti dice
<hlp> ok ok ho il terminale aperto
<jester-> CAndrea1979: eh ma serve i link per poterlo vedere
<jester-> hlp: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<CAndrea1979> allora mi spiego meglio, ho aperto il link che mi hai passato, ho incollato il problema che mi ha elencato dal terminale
<CAndrea1979> ho messo il mio nick
<hlp> ok fatto
<jester-> hlp: no errori?
<CAndrea1979> e poi ho la voce syntax a cui segue un elenco infinito
<hlp> installazione completata nessun errore segnalato
<jester-> CAndrea1979: dacci il link alla pagina http:// sticass
<jester-> hlp: sudo update grub
<CAndrea1979> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jester-> hlp: sudo update-grub
<CAndrea1979> questa mi è stata data prima
<jester-> CAndrea1979: quello dopo aver incollato e aver pigiato paste
<jester-> e messo il nick
<hlp> ok fatto
<CAndrea1979> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6460397/
<CAndrea1979> vedete ora per piacere
<jester-> hlp: sudo leafpad /etc/default/grub  e metti nel paste
<krabador> CAndrea1979, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> CAndrea1979, incolla in pastebin, ed incolla qui il link
<jester-> CAndrea1979: hai pacioccato o non è ubuntu orginale
<hlp> ecco je: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6460408/
<CAndrea1979> Ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/6460417/
<hlp> ti è arrivato jester?
<jester-> hlp: spe
<hlp> ok ok
<CAndrea1979_> jester ci sei?
<CAndrea1979_> ho avuto un problema stranissimo
<CAndrea1979_> mi si è chiuso ed avviato da solo in un istante
<CAndrea1979_> era pure partito l'aggiornamento automatico in tutto ciò
<jester-> CAndrea1979_: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<CAndrea1979_> scusa ma mi sono perso qualcosa perchè si era chiuso
<jester-> i file è a posto adesso fa vedere
<jester-> CAndrea1979_: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<CAndrea1979_> andrea@andrea-1015CX:~$ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d google-chrome.list       precise-ocracoke.list       yanshui-sources.list google-chrome.list.save  precise-ocracoke.list.save  yanshui-sources.list.save andrea@andrea-1015CX:~$
<CAndrea1979_> è uscito questo
<jester-> CAndrea1979_: sudo rm -r  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<jester-> hlp: GRUB_TIMEOUT=10  modifica GRUB_TIMEOUT=20
<CAndrea1979_> andrea@andrea-1015CX:~$ sudo rm -r  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* [sudo] password for andrea:  andrea@andrea-1015CX:~$ sudo rm -r  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* rm: impossibile rimuovere "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/*": File o directory non esistente andrea@andrea-1015CX:~$
<hlp> e come lo faccio je?
<jester-> CAndrea1979_: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<jester-> hlp: sudo leafpad /etc/default/grub
<CAndrea1979_> jester mi dice sempre: rm: impossibile rimuovere "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/*": File o directory non esistente andrea@andrea-1015CX:~$
<hlp> ok mi ha aperto il file adesso che dv fare?
<jester-> CAndrea1979_: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<CAndrea1979_> come mai? eppure sto digitando bene e poi ho fatto pure copia ed incolla
<jester-> hlp: GRUB_TIMEOUT=10  modifica GRUB_TIMEOUT=20
<hlp> ok ok e salvo
<jester-> hlp: si
<CAndrea1979_> adesso: andrea@andrea-1015CX:~$ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ andrea@andrea-1015CX:~$
<jester-> hlp: sudo update-grub
<jester-> hlp: che pc è
<jester-> CAndrea1979_: sudo apt-get update
<hlp> ok ho modificato poi ho clikkato file e salva giusto?
<jester-> hlp: si
<jester-> salva e chiudi
<CAndrea1979_> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto W: Si è verificato un errore nel verificare la firma. Il repository non è aggiornato e verranno usati i file indice precedenti. Errore GPG: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: Le seguenti firme non erano valide: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>  W: Impossibile recuperare http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release 
<jester-> hlp: sudo update-grub
<hlp> ok ok fatto
<jester-> CAndrea1979_: sudo software-properties-gtk
<hlp> provo a riavviare?
<jester-> hlp: prova
<nikita> ciao a tutti....la solita imbranata.... ho bisogno di voi ragazzi
<nikita> spero vi sia qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi
<krabador> !chiedi | nikita
<ubot-it> nikita: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<CAndrea1979_> ora mi si è aperto il quadro delle sorgenti software
<nikita> @ubot-it ok
<jester-> CAndrea1979_: cambia il server
<CAndrea1979_> metto server in Italia?
<jester-> clicca e poi altro, italia, srotola e metti un server italico
<jester-> CAndrea1979_: s iclicca + che si apre
<nikita> ho bisogno di sovrascrivere il file php.ini ma non me lo permette, e non riesco ad ottenere i permessi root...come faccio?
<jester-> nikita: sudo nautils
<jester-> apri i file dal nautilus che si apre
<CAndrea1979_> ho cliccato altro
<jester-> e hai i permessi
<nikita> jester- eseguo immediatamente
<CAndrea1979_> e in italia ce ne sono una miriade, quale scegliere?
<jester-> CAndrea1979_: italia
<CAndrea1979_> ah ok solo italia quindi
<jester-> CAndrea1979_: il crazy o fastbull
<CAndrea1979_> opzione altro non la tocco
<jester-> no cambia solo il server
<CAndrea1979_> ubuntu.fastbull.org? va bene=
<jester-> male che vada lo ricambi
<nikita> jester- "sudo nautils... command not found
<hlp_> niente jesterrr ho riavviato ma nn è cambiato nulla solo ci ha messo un po' di piu'
<halfbosss> salve gente :D
<CAndrea1979_> va bene ho impostato quel server che ho scritto poco fa, buntu.fastbull.org
<jester-> nikita: che ubuntu
<nikita> jester- server
<CAndrea1979_> va bene così quindi jester?
<krabador> CAndrea1979_, garr.it
<jester-> nikita: no grafica?
<nikita> jester- si xfce4
<hlp_> niente jester ho riavviato ma niente solo ci ha messo un po' di piu'
<jester-> hlp_: è comica la cosa
<halfbosss> non appena qualcuno può aiutarmi mi faccia sapere vedo che siete già occupati ;)
<hlp_> mi sorge un dubbio
<jester-> hlp: sudo leafpad /etc/default/grub
<hlp_> mi ridai il comando per le partizioni
<CAndrea1979_> ubuntu.mirror.garr.it
<CAndrea1979_> ok selezionato questo
<jester-> hlp_: se hai un disco solo non si puoi sbagliare
<jester-> update-grub vede winz e il menu lo dovresti vedee
<CAndrea1979_> jester appena puoi confermami se per me è risolto, grazie
<jester-> CAndrea1979_: sudo apt-get update
<hlp_> ho clikkato jester devo postarlo?
<jester-> hlp_: yess
<nikita> jester-: ho interfaccia xfce
<jester-> nikita: che editor usa
<jester-> cioè che filemanager
<CAndrea1979_> mmm... è uscito questo ora: Recuperati 24,2 MB in 43s (555 kB/s)                                                                             Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto W: Si è verificato un errore nel verificare la firma. Il repository non è aggiornato e verranno usati i file indice precedenti. Errore GPG: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: Le seguenti firme non erano valide: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu
<CAndrea1979_> ci da filo da torcere mi sa
<jester-> CAndrea1979_: va bè sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nikita> jester-: trovato... Thunar 1.2.3.
<jester-> hlp: sudo thunar /etc/default/grub
<CAndrea1979_> 25 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati. È necessario scaricare 103 MB di archivi. Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 122 kB di spazio su disco. Continuare [S/n]?
<hlp_> ???
<CAndrea1979_> clicco si?
<jester-> nikita: sudo thunar
<jester-> CAndrea1979_: si
<nikita> jester-: fatto
<jester-> nikita: adesso il file da li
<jester-> hlp: sudo leafpad /etc/default/grub
<jester-> facciamo una prova
<jester-> hlp_: è pc bisnonno?
<nikita> jester-: grazie davvero e buona serata
<jester-> cià
<halfbosss> qualcuno può aiutarmi ? :D
<krabador> CAndrea1979_, si
<jester-> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> hlp_: che monitor usi
<halfbosss> ok scusate
<CAndrea1979_> ok fatto
<CAndrea1979_> sta aggiornando ora
<jester-> CAndrea1979_: manca una chiave ma è colpa del server
<jester-> basta che autorizzi
<antonio__> salve a tutti
<antonio__> ciao
<CAndrea1979_> e come si fa?
<antonio__> un'informaziomne
<antonio__> sono riuscito ad accedere finalmente scon kubuntu
<hlp> ok clikkato jester che devo fare?
<jester-> hlp: metti nel paste
<antonio__> è la prima volta che uso linux
<hlp> ok me lo linkate
<hlp> ?
<jester-> hlp: e poi metti anche dpkg -l | grep grub
<antonio__> e sinceramente mi sento un pò disorientato
<halfbosss> ho un pc vecchio dove ho installato ubuntu 10.10 visto che non ho una presa ethernet vicino al pc ho coprato una chiavetta tp-link ma ubuntu non la installa automaticamente quindi ho scaricato ndiswrapper e ho installato la chiavetta con i driver di windows xp su internet naviga ( infatti vi sto contattando dal pc in questione ) ma quando voglio scaricare un programma dal software center o aggiornare ubuntu mi esce network error 
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> halfbosss: la 10.10 è scaduta
<hlp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6460566/
<halfbosss> cioè ?
<hlp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6460569/
<jester-> hlp: #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 diventa GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<hlp> ok scusami je avevo salvato e chiuso mi ridai il comando che lo modifico?
<nikita> jester-: ho bisogno di un ftp server... come faccio?
<jester-> halfbosss: i server repo non ci sono piu e con lubuntu 13.10 la wifi facilissimo he funzi
<jester-> nikita: non conosco l'argomento
<nikita> jester-: a naso dici che filezilla server funge su ubuntu?
<CAndrea1979_> jester ha appena terminato
<CAndrea1979_> c'è altro da fare?
<halfbosss> ok quindi è un problema di ubuntu grazie mille comuqnue che programma mi consigliate per creare una chiavetta bootabile con la nuova distro di ubuntu sopra ?
<jester-> nikita: ma che server vuoi mettere su
<hlp> qual'era il comando per modificare?
<jester-> halfbosss: da winz?
<hlp> scusami avevo salvato e chiuso
<nikita> jester-: server ftp
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> nikita: veramente non conosco, ma meglio usare roba ubuntu
<halfbosss> grazie mille ragazzi :D
<nikita> jester-: il fatto è che non conosco nessun software
<jester-> nikita: chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<nikita> jester-: ok grazie
<jester-> CAndrea1979_: sparito il warning?
<jester-> hlp: fatto?
<hlp> no scusami avevo salvato e chiuso mi daresti dinuovo il comando per poter modificare?
<CAndrea1979_> ti copio le ultime stringhe
<CAndrea1979_> Elaborazione dei trigger per libc-bin... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place Elaborazione dei trigger per initramfs-tools... update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-56-generic-pae andrea@andrea-1015CX:~$
<jester-> hlp: sudo leafpad /etc/default/grub
<jester-> hlp: memoria corta?
<hlp> si si sorry mi confondo con tutti questi comandi
<jester-> hlp: #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 in GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<hlp> devo soltanto togliere l'asterisco
<jester-> si
<hlp> ?
<jester-> hlp: poi dpkg -l | grep grub
<CAndrea1979> jester per warning cosa intendi?
<CAndrea1979> da quella stringa che ti ho passato credo sia sparito
<jester-> CAndrea1979: l'icona pirla sulla barra
<hlp> mi dice file esistente poi sovrascrivere file? clicco si salva  mi dice impossibile aprire file scrittura
<CAndrea1979> si si non c'è più
<CAndrea1979> scusa l'orario mi porta ad essere rinco
<jester-> hlp: sudo leafpad /etc/default/grub
<CAndrea1979> (come siete severi)
<jester-> hlp: sudo
<CAndrea1979> comunque pare si sia risolto ora, se è tutto grazie mille
<CAndrea1979> posso chiudere il terminal si?
<jester-> CAndrea1979: certo
<CAndrea1979> ok, ti ringrazio
<jester-> de nada
<hlp> ok clikkato sudo
<CAndrea1979> buona serata e buon lavoro
<jester-> hlp: clicato?
<jester-> hlp: sudo leafpad /etc/default/grub   nel terminale
<hlp> si si
<hlp> fatto
<jester-> che centra cliccato
<jester-> GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<jester-> e salva
<jester-> GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<jester-> hlp: #GRUB_TERMINAL=console per adesso
<FEFY68> qulacuno che conosce i driver degli scanner usb ??
<jester-> FEFY68: dipende da quali
<FEFY68> agfa 1212u
<jester-> mmmm la vedo dura
<hlp> ok ok era gia' cosi
<FEFY68> azz ....
<hlp> uguale a come lo hai scritto tu
<hlp> lo devo modificare?
<FEFY68> quindi devo rinunciare  ad usare l'agfa ?
<jester-> hlp: devi avere GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 e #GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<FEFY68> -> jester dimmi dove posso cercare info se hai qualke dritta
<jester-> FEFY68: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man5/sane-snapscan.5.html
<hlp> ok ok fatto
<hlp> e adesso?
<jester-> hlp: adesso fa vedere dpkg -l | grep grub
<FEFY68> -< jester ... ci ero già passato e ciccia .... bon riprovo a leggere magari mi è sfuggito qualcosa
<jester-> FEFY68: installa xsane
<FEFY68> -> jester grazie
<hlp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6460643/
<hlp> siamo giusti jester?
<picasso_> ciao a tutti chi mi da una mano
<jester-> hlp: sudo update-grub
<hlp> ok fatto
<jester-> hlp: riavvia
<hlp> ok
<picasso_> qualcuno mi sa dire cosa devo fare quando nel momento dell'accensione del pc esce la scritta " errore di caricamento del sistema operativo "
<jester-> picasso_: hai piu di un hd?
<picasso_> no solo uno
<jester-> vuol dire che non trova il sistema operativo o che i files di boot sono ciucchi
<picasso_> e a sto punto cosa dovrei fare
<jester-> picasso_: installare un sistema
<picasso_> ho provato a inserire il sistema operativo ma non parte
<jester-> picasso_: inserire?
<picasso_> a mettere il cd del sistema operativo
<jester-> picasso_: devi dire al bios di avviare il cd
<picasso_> ok grazie dell'informazione
<EJolloX> salve a tutti
<EJolloX> hlep
<EJolloX> help
<EJolloX> bot
<antonio__> salve a tutti
<antonio__> vorrei un'informazione
<antonio__> ma è possibile installare una stampante su kubuntu?
<jester-> certo se compatibile
<jester-> come in tutti i sistemi linux
<antonio__> ok
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<krabador> qui c'è qualche informazione a riguardo
<krabador> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<antonio__> purtroppo non è compatibile
<jester-> che roba è
<aokmanga> buonasera!! :)
<aokmanga> per chi mi segue un pò da ieri sera, alla fine mi sono aperto il server sul mio pc direttamente, niente vps e pazienza, funziona perfettamente ora ;)
<aokmanga> volevo chiedere però... a che cosa serve un server dns? mi sembra di aver capito che anche se dovessi impostarlo non sarebbe comunque visibile dall'esterno o ho capito male?
<krabador> !chat | aokmanga
<ubot-it> aokmanga: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<aokmanga> subito!
<FEFY68> ->jester , ho combinato .... erano i diritti sul file .conf !!
<adriano1988> ciao a tutti, qualcuno è ancora sveglio?
<adriano1988> ho installato kubuntu, solo che me lo porta in inglese.. per modificarlo in ita?
<jester-> pannello di controllo language and country
<adriano1988> mi riporta solo
<adriano1988> american english e british english
<jester-> adriano1988: aggiungi italico a destra e muovilo in alto
<adriano1988> non c'è.
<jester-> come no
<jester-> colonna di destra cosa vedi
<jester-> il language
<adriano1988> ho solo quelle due opzioni
<adriano1988> io accedo al pannello dalle lingue dal menu tipo start
<jester-> adriano1988: in system setting
<adriano1988> aspè.. ha deciso di fare un aggiornamento da solo °_°
<aokmanga> adriano1988: http://it.kioskea.net/faq/710-cambia-la-lingua-del-sistema-in-ubuntu
<jester-> ha kubuntu
<jester-> !ubuntuitaliano
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<aokmanga> http://it.kioskea.net/faq/710-cambia-la-lingua-del-sistema-in-ubuntu#versione-in-linea-di-comando :P
<aokmanga> multi-DE :D
<adriano1988> allora ero nella scehda giusta...
<adriano1988> solo che non aveva tutte le lingue disponibili
<jester-> adriano1988: e mo?
<adriano1988> poi ha fatto un check con una percentuale in progressione
<adriano1988> e poi m'ha dato l'italiano XD
<krabador> aokmanga, niente guide non ufficiali
<aokmanga> ok krabador
<jester-> aokmanga: ha kubuntu
<jester-> adriano1988: setta tutto. paese lingua denaro
<jester-> tastiera
<aokmanga> jester-: hai ragione non va bene :P
<jester-> kde ti fa pure il kaffè
<adriano1988> ragazzi...
<adriano1988> mi rendo conto che se sta cosa di kubuntu mi piace...
<adriano1988> vi scasserò le scatole per un po...
<jester-> kde regge il confronto con winz7
<jester-> e fa pure qualcosa in piu
<adriano1988> almeno in questa setttimana di ferie forzate
<adriano1988> XD
<adriano1988> qual'è l'età media in questa irc? sono troppo vecchio o sono in linea?
<jester-> come gli sfondi desktop diversi sul secondo monitor le barre e palle varie
<jester-> e chi lo sa, mica ci vuole la carta servizi per entrare
<adriano1988> 3 anni fa ho tentato un primo appproccio con la slackware
<adriano1988> solo che c'ho rinunciato per carenza di tempo
<adriano1988> mo vediamo se va meglio con kubuntu
<adriano1988> anche se il tutto mi pare più easy di prima
<jester-> è convenzionale
<aokmanga> adriano1988: dubito tu sia vecchio
<aokmanga> io pensavo di essere giovane e sono più vecchio di te
<aokmanga> mi fai venire i dubbi
<aokmanga> slackware è pesante
<adriano1988> ho 25
<adriano1988> di solito mi confronto con cose più grosse di me.. solo che slackware ha fatto un epic win XD
<adriano1988> comunque ho totalmente cancellato windows dal computer
<adriano1988> così sono obbligato a usare sta roba strana
<aokmanga> bravo adriano1988 cosi si fa ;)
<aokmanga> vedrai che è facile
<krabador> il full immersion
<aokmanga> rispetto a slackware di 3 anni fa sicuramente
<adriano1988> anche se la office suite mi serve e devo trovare un modo per farla girare.. leggevo di wine e di virtual machine
<adriano1988> ma poi proverò con calma.
<aokmanga> adriano1988: perchè proprio office?
<jester-> adriano1988: pigli vmware player e ti installi un winz in wirtuale
<aokmanga> che hardware hai?
<krabador> adriano1988, sicuro che libreoffice/openoffice non aprono quello che ti serve?
<aokmanga> jester-: stavo dicendo la stessa cosa :)
<jester-> e ci metti tutta la roba che in lunux non ha alternativa
<krabador> tranne i giochi
<krabador> che non gliela farebbero
<jester-> si il 3d va a casso
<aokmanga> altrimenti tieni d'occhio questo :D
<aokmanga> http://desktop.onlive.com/
<adriano1988> office lo uso in azienda e scrivo qualche riga di vba per far dialogare gli access e gli excel di controllo
<aokmanga> cloud office :D
<jester-> vmware  il migliore secondo me
<adriano1988> dopo aver insegnato negli ultimi 2 anni ad alcuni a lavorare il minimo con office.. è pazzia cambiargli gli orizzonti
<jester-> eh
<jester-> e per quanto se n dica è lo standard
<adriano1988> ma nemmeno
<adriano1988> per la mia azienda lo strumento è SAP
<adriano1988> solo che siccome il customizing costa un botto, diversi controlli li faccio girare da office.
<Koji1988> *RE (ex adriano-1988)
<Koji1988> configurato Quassel-IRC
<Koji1988> na volta usavo mirc... credevo fosse uno strumento in via di estinzione
<krabador> Koji1988, è ancora molto usato, nello sviluppo software, e per il supporto
<krabador> !chiedi | Koji1988
<ubot-it> Koji1988: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Koji1988> krabador: me l'avevi già detto il !chiedi :-)
<Koji1988> comunque io vado..
<Koji1988> un saluto a tutti e grazie ancora.
<krabador> ah, non sapevo fossi adriano
<krabador> ok
<Koji1988> trq
<Koji1988> questo è il nick con il quale mi collegherò.
<Koji1988> dato che ho impostato Quassel IRC
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-23
<Eagle2> notte
<catai_> buongiorno a tutti, ho avuto un problema nel passaggio da 12.04 a 12.10, adesso non mi parte più ubuntu, non so perchè..a un certo punto mi ha detto che non riconosceva più il disco fisso o che non gli tornavano i nomi associati al device
<catai_> ho provato a far ripartire sia la versione precedente che quella nuova, ma niente, mi funzionano solo le due modalità provvisiorie, ma da lì non so fare un gran che
<catai_> spero ci sia qualcuno sveglio a quest'ora..
<catai_> capisco che a quest'ora ci sono solo sonnambuli come me, riproverò più tardi.
<catai_> bungiorno, c'è nessuno in linea?
<catai_> buongiorno, c'è nessuno in casa?
<catai> buongiorno, avrei bisogno di una mano, c'è qualcuno in linea?
<catai> bungiorno, chi mi può aiutare?
<catai> aiuto!
<achetefre> ciao
<catai> ciao
<achetefre> catai ciao
<achetefre> come faccio a scaricare ubuntu
<catai> achetefre: vai nel sito ubuntu.com
<achetefre> si sono la
<achetefre> dice avvia download .......ma cliccando non succede niente
<catai> achetefre: CERCA ubuntu desktop
<achetefre> si
<achetefre> e poi
<catai> achetefre: poi scegli tra 32 e 64 bit
<achetefre> nelle tendine e' gia scelta la corretta impostazione
<achetefre> d
<achetefre> clicco download nel rettangolo arancione a destra
<achetefre> ma niente
<catai> achetefre: a mesi apre un'altra pagina, questa: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<catai> achetefre: hai scelto 32 o 64?
<achetefre> 64
<catai> achetefre: allora apri questa: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=lts
<achetefre> che significa : Dovrai creare un DVD o una pennetta USB per installarlo.
<catai> vuol dire che devi avere o un dvd o una penna usb, ce l'hai? achetefre
<achetefre> perche non posso scaricarlo direttamente sul pc ........perche chiavetta
<catai> achetefre: perchè è così..
<achetefre> ok grazie
<catai> c'è qualcun che mi può aiutare con problema su avanzamento di versione?
<catai> enzotib: mi puoi dare una mano?
<Guit88> Buongiorno
<Guit88> c'è qualcuno?
<catai> qui tutto morto a quest'ora :)
<catai> c'è qualcun che mi può aiutare con problema su avanzamento di versione?
<akis24> giorno
<catai> ciao akis24 , te ne intendi di avanzamenti di versione?
<akis24> ciao catai  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<catai> akis24: grazie ma l'ho già letto, in particolare mi son scordato di seguire i: Piccoli accorgimenti prima dell'avanzamento e adesso Ubuntu non parte più... :(
<akis24> catai: avevi aggiunto ppa ?
<catai> akis24: no, veramnete avevo appena istallato 12.04
<akis24> catai: che problema hai  e a che versione sei passato ?
<catai> son passato alla 12.10 e il problema è che non parte più, nè la vecchia, ne la nuova, partono solo le versioni "di ripristino" (non mi ricordo come si chiamano), e da lì non son buono a risolvere il problema. Ad un certo punto dell'avanzamento, mi ha detto che non riusciva a montare l'hard disk, o che il nome assegnato all'hard disk non lo trovava o qualcosa del genere. ho spettato parecchio poi ho riavviato perchè s'era piantat
<catai> akis24: mi ha detto che non riconosceva più il disco fisso o che non gli tornavano i nomi associati al device
<akis24> catai: all'avvio di grub hai provato a selezionare avvio con il vecchio kernel ?
<catai> akis24: si, pure con quello si pianta, funzionano solo le versioni di "ripristino" o come cavolo si chiamano
<akis24> catai:  da ripristino hai provato l'opzione  riparare filesystem ?
<catai> akis24: no, ci provo? ma da quale versione, da 12.04 o da 12.10?
<akis24> catai: prova da 12.04
<catai> akis24: ok, torno subito
<catai> akis24: allora, mi ha detto recovery filesystem completato, poi gli ho detto, prova a ricaricare normalemente, e mi s'è aperta una finestra tipo terminale nera, dove mi chiedeva login e password, ora il problema è che io, avendolo installato stanotte, non mi ricordo più il login, la password me la ricordo, ma il login no
<akis24> catai:  e se non la ricordi tu come posso fare io ...
<catai> akis24: ma perchè allora all'avvioo normale non me la chiede e si pianta, e basta?
<catai> akis24: la password me la ricord
<akis24> catai: evidentemente ha riparato pacchetti e quindi gli serve per accedere come root
<catai> akis24: ma io quando ho fatto l'istallazione ho preso quella che mi suggeriva lui
<akis24> catai: di solito uno mette la sua di password e username
<catai> akis24: quella che mi suggeriva lui era qualcosa tipo il mio nome e cognome, è possibile?
<akis24> catai:  prova a dare questo comando da terminale dovresti leggere username dalle cartelle ls /home
<catai> akis24: ma se non riesco ad avviare, dove lo do il comando?
<catai> akis24: in modalità ripristino c'è?
<akis24> catai:  aspetta qualcuno che legga e possa aiutarti io oltre non so' dirti
<catai> akis24: ok, grazie
<catai> adesso riprovo a rientrare, vediamo che succede akis24
<catai> buongiorno, avrei bisogno di una mano per un avanzamento di versione, qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<catai> akis24: adesso mi son ricordato login :)
<akis24> catai:  bene mettilo e vedi che succede
<catai> akis24: mi da accesso al sistema in modalità testuale
<akis24> catai: bene dai sudo apt-get update
<catai> akis24: un attimo
<motz> salve, mi scuserete la domanda off-topic. Qualcuno di voi ha un tablet con tastiera esterna?
<catai> akis24: fatto, e ora che si fa?
<calimero_82> ciao a tutti
<calimero_82> non si sente niente
<akis24> catai: che ha risposto il terminale ?
<calimero_82> che devo fare? ho ubuntu 12.04
<akis24> calimero_82: provare a sistemare le impostazioni audio
<calimero_82> e come si fa
<ExPBoy> !alsamixer
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'alsamixer'
<catai> akis24: ha aggiornato un po' di roba, ha scaricato poche cose, non molto di più
<ExPBoy> :(
<ExPBoy> calimero_82, da terminale digita alsamixer
<calimero_82> ok fatto
<ExPBoy> controlla i volumi e se ci sono dei 00
<akis24> catai: ora dai sudo apt-get upgrade
<catai> akis24: ok, torno subito
<calimero_82> tranne pcm che sta 96
<Antonio85> ciao
<ExPBoy> calimero_82, cioè tutti a 00?
<calimero_82> ExPBoy, tranne pcm
<calimero_82> si
<ExPBoy> per forza non senti
<calimero_82> e che devo fare?
<motz> salve, mi scuserete la domanda off-topic. Qualcuno di voi ha un tablet con tastiera esterna?
<Antonio85> chi mi aiuta a fare un boot da usb?
<ExPBoy> spostati con le frecce sulle colonne e poi premi il tasto m e regola il volume con la freccia in alto
<akis24> !chat | motz
<ubot-it> motz: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ExPBoy> alla foine premi esc e vedi se funziona
<calimero_82> io premo m
<calimero_82> ma non
<motz> grazie
<ExPBoy> ma non cosa?
<calimero_82> master si trasforma in mm ma con la freccia non sale
<akis24> calimero_82:  ripremi m di nuovo
<ExPBoy> calimero_82, strano e non so che altro dirti
<calimero_82> se ripremo m ridiventa 00
<akis24> calimero_82:  ti sposti con le frecce sui vari volumi e poi sempre con le frecce regoli
<calimero_82> io mi sposto con le freccie
<akis24> calimero_82: freccia su volume alto
<calimero_82> ma non mi fa salire
<calimero_82> non si alza
<akis24> calimero_82:  postaci uno screen
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<calimero_82> cosa si preme? stamp?
<akis24> calimero_82: si
<calimero_82> akis24,  ma mi fa copiare il txt cosa devo premere per copiare un immagine
<calimero_82> in syntax che devo scegliere?
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> calimero_82:  scusa su imagebin
<calimero_82> http://imagebin.org/278527 akis24
<catai> akis24: mi ha risposto: i seguenti pacchetti sono stati mantenuti alla versione attuale: xorg - 0 aggiornati, 0 istallati, 0 da rimuovere e 1 non aggiornati
<akis24> catai: prova il riavvio normale e vediamo che succede
<akis24> calimero_82: chiudi alsamixer e poi da terminale dai amixer -c 0 set Master 100%
<calimero_82> amixer^?
<catai> akis24: ok, adesso provo, ma poi devo andare perchè il dovere familiare mi chiama. grazie x ora, alla prossima.
<calimero_82> scusa un secondo akis24  devo uscire
<calimero_82> scusami un secondo
<fex> Ciao a tutti
<fex> una domanda
<fex> nel computer in studio che mi occorre per grafica e arte digitale ho installato ubuntu 13.04
<fex> 32 bit
<fex> su AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+
<fex>  ho sbagliato??
<fex16> ciao a tutti
<fex16> posso fare una domanda??
<enzotib> !chiedi | fex16
<ubot-it> fex16: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enzotib> sei lo stesso di prima?
<enzotib> direi di sì, stesso IP
<fex16> sì
<fex16> scusate ma sono nuovo
<enzotib> fex16, se ti aspetti di usare photoshop o programmi windows su Ubuntu, hai sbagliato
<fex16> dicevo ho AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ ma ho installato ubuntu 32 bit
<fex16> no uso gimp  nip 2 krita e altri
<enzotib> fex16, no, non hai sbagliato, sui sistemi a 64 bit vanno bene sia la versione a 32 che a 64 bit
<fex16> ok
<fex16> grazie
<fex16> saluti
<jambalo> come si fà su virtualbox a impostare a tutto schermo ma realmente a tutto schermo
<jambalo> chi mi può aiutare?
<Sam1980> Nessunissima idea, vi leggo magari che salti fuori qualcosa di interessante da provare :P
<akis24> jambalo: credo che devi installare le guest additions
<jambalo> akis24, lo già fatto
<akis24> jambalo: hai ubuntu dentro virtualbox ?
<Sam1980> Ho na domandina, programmi che partono da file di testo ora non riesco più a farli partire, come la sfango?
<Sam1980> praticamente me li apre come uno script e stop
<Sam1980> premetto che son passato dal 12.04 al 13.04 da poco e sicuramente hanno cambiato qualcosa
<Sam1980> Ho persino spuntato "permetti di aprire file come  programma"
<Sam1980> il massimo della soluzione trovata ingiro era quella ma non funge lo stesso O.o
<ugone> Sam1980, intendi dire uno script?
<Sam1980> humm no
<Sam1980> ora lo apre come tale
<Sam1980> Script shell (application/x-shellscript)
<Sam1980> eccolo
<Sam1980> ma di solito si apriva il programma e non leggevo il programma :/ non so spiegarmi bene
<ugone> il file inizia con questo ?       #!/bin/bash
<Sam1980> guardo
<Sam1980> urku!! sei un mago :D
<Sam1980> #!/bin/bash  ## Here are some configuration options for Linux Client Testers. ## These options are for self-assisted troubleshooting during this beta ## testing phase; you should not usually need to touch them.
<ugone> ok
<ugone> sei capace a navigare tra le cartelle da terminale?
<Sam1980> hummm poca roba ma ci provo
<ugone> cmq vai con il terminale nella cartella dove c'è lo script
<ugone> e poi dai sh ./nomedelloscript
<Sam1980> ok smadonno e poi ti dico *_*
<Koji1988> buongiorno a tutti.
<ugone> 1qualcosa tipo cd /homer/utente/cartella poi invio e poi sh ./nomescript ed infine invio
<Sam1980> sisi
<jambalo> akis24, no ho mac os x in virtualbox
<jambalo> come fare tutto schermo con mac os x su virtualbox con ubuntu 13.10?
<Koji1988> perchè quando installo da riga di comando, mi porta tutte le applicazioni in inglese?
<Sam1980> Bhaa, non lo trova.. funziona il tuo sistema ugone ma è rognoso
<Pina> help
<Pina> Ubuntu dice "grazie x download" ma non trovo nulla ....
<Sam1980> lol
<Nag_> ciao :)
<Nag_> c'è qualcuno?
<krabador> !qualcuno | Nag_
<ubot-it> Nag_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jambalo> come installare usb su virtualbox???
<Nag_> Allora... Ho provato ad installare (con successo) un pacchetto che simula l'interfaccia grafica di un computer Mac, con Ubuntu 13.10. Il problema occorre quando provo a togliere il launcher delle app sulla sinistra. Questo si toglie, ma rimane una fastidiosa striscia, che a volte sparisce quando ci passo sopra con il mouse
<krabador> !chat | jambalo
<ubot-it> jambalo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Nag_, ubuntu 13.10 con unity?
<Nag_> Si
<Nag_> Seguendo questa guida ( http://www.noobslab.com/2013/10/mac-os-x-mbuntu-1310-pack-is-ready.html )
<Nag_> E questo è uno screen del problema - da notare la barra marrone a sinistra- http://a.disquscdn.com/uploads/mediaembed/images/712/710/original.jpg
<krabador> Nag_, lspci da terminale, e posta il contenuto su pastebin
<Nag_> Grazie per l'aiuto intanto :) - http://pastebin.com/tXqAhjm7
<krabador> Nag_, software-properties-gtk da terminale,e controlla l'ultima tab a destra
<krabador> Nag_, dimmi che ti dice
<Nag_> questo device usa i driver raccomandati. La spunta è su "l'open source testato"
<krabador> Nag_, le guide come quella che hai seguito , non tengono conto della varietà del driver dell'utente, e di come funziona su ubuntu
<krabador> !imagebin | Nag_
<ubot-it> Nag_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> della tab dei driver
<Nag_> Ora faccio :)
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ciao
<Nag_> http://imagebin.org/278536
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> stavo seguendo questa guida http://www.lffl.org/2013/10/suggerimenti-ubuntu-1310-saucy-linux.html al punto "disattivare la segnalazione d'errori del sistema in Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy"... vale anche per xubuntu? non faccio danni?
<krabador> dario aka AlcoLeVecchiPens , hai postato una guida non ufficiale
<krabador> AlcoLeVecchiPens, gli utenti le possono usare a proprio rischio e pericolo
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> krabador, ok.. però siccome non c'è gedit su xubuntu come devo mettere per aprire il file dal terminale'
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> '
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok risolto mettendo mousepad
<krabador> AlcoLeVecchiPens, nano funziona sicuramente, ed è un editor di testo proprio di terminale
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ah si eraa quello chre intendevo. ora ho fatto da mousepad
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> grazie comunque
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> Nag_, prova ad abilitare il secondo, riavvia
<Nag_> Ok. A fra poco. Grazie ancora :)
<krabador> Nag_, di niente
<Guitar> Ciao ragazzi ho un problema con skype, versione 4.2, su un ubuntu 12.04 lts. So bene che i programmi marchio microsoft non vanno d'accordo purtroppo con ubuntu e mi chiedevo se qualcuno sapesse come farlo funzionare meglio. Mi spiego, capita spesso che durante la conversazione si blocca, mi appare tutto regolare ma se chiamo o mi chiamano non risulta niente e tanto meno se scrivo, dopo un pò appare a fianco alla parola, un triangol
<Guitar> Pertanto sono costretto a riavviare il pc che però non sempre mi da modo di ripristinare l'inghippo
<Guitar> quindi pure se lo riavvio più di una volta, il problema si ripresenta e solo dopo altre volte con un pò di fortuna pare si riprenda e va bene.
<Guitar> C'è una qualche soluzione di ripristino senza che debba riavviare sempre il pc? Grazie e scusate se mi sono dilungato
<Guitar> C'è qualcuno?
<Nag_> Rieccomi! Allora il problema si è risolto, quindi grazie mille! Si è presentato un altro problema però: i bordi dello schermo -su, giù, destra, sinistra- sono tutti neri. Overscan da sistemare?
<cristian_c> Guitar, quindi perdi la connessione?
<krabador> Nag_, si, probabile
<Guitar> si in un certo senso si, però il fatto è che se giro sul web è tutto regolare
<Guitar> difatti mentre sono su skype navigo tranquillamente su altro
<Guitar> però poi skype impazzisce e si blocca
<Andrea> ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04 lts, chi mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> Guitar, lancia skype da terminale
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Andre
<ubot-it> Andre: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jambalo> krabador, dimmi
<Guitar> mi dici con che stringa si lancia skype per piacere?
<cristian_c> Guitar, skype :D
<krabador> jambalo, cosa?
<Guitar> ah ok :P
<Guitar> non accade nulla
<Guitar> da premettere che ora ho l'icona di skype come se fosse aperto
<cristian_c> Guitar, si è disconnesso?
<Guitar> però non risponde
<cristian_c> Guitar, no, esci da skype e riavvialo da terminale
<cristian_c> Guitar, l'indicatore deve proprio sparire
<Guitar> e cortesemente mi dici come uscire e riavviarlo?
<Nag_> Nel Catalyst Control Center non trovo l'opzione per l'overscan però...
<cristian_c> Guitar, clic destro sull'indicatore
<Guest27783> Ho installato ubuntu 12.04 lts (per un uso universitario) e funziona tutto, tranne la luminosità (sia dai stati fn f5/f6 sia dalle impostazioni). Ho installato sia i driver che mi forniva ubuntu, sia quelli dal sito amd (13.4). Inoltre ho già eseguito parecchie guide trovate nel web che aggiungono stringe al grub. Idee?
<Guitar> perchè è proprio bloccato non risponde ai comandi di uscire
<Guitar> e non lo fa è questo il problema
<Guitar> resta li bella in vista l icona
<Nag_> Ok trovato e problema risolto. GRAZIE MILLE KRABADOR :)
<krabador> Nag_, di nulla
<cristian_c> Guitar, solo l'icona non è più reattiva?
<Guitar> si esatto, resta l'icona come se il programma fosse attivo ma non risponde più
<cristian_c> Guitar, gli altri indicatori fungono?
<TheMortazz> Ho installato ubuntu 12.04 lts (per un uso universitario) e funziona tutto, tranne la luminosità (sia dai stati fn f5/f6 sia dalle impostazioni). Ho installato sia i driver che mi forniva ubuntu, sia quelli dal sito amd (13.4). Inoltre ho già eseguito parecchie guide trovate nel web che aggiungono stringe al grub. Idee?
<cristian_c> Guitar, uccidilo brutalmente da task manager
<Guitar> mmm capisco
<Guitar> e su ubuntu come si attiva il task? perchè lo sapevo solo su windows
<Guitar> sai la cosa strana è pure che gli altri mi vedono ancora attivo però non possono comunicare con me
<cristian_c> Guitar, dipende dal de, ma c'è una scorciatoia universale: ctrl+alt+del
<Guitar> (giusto un altra nozione che possa esservi d'aiuto per capire)
<Guitar> se faccio ctrl+alt+canc qui mi termina la sessione
<Guitar> ma non apre il task
<cristian_c> Guitar, ok, non funziona su tutti i de
<cristian_c> Guitar, quale ambiente stai utilizzando?
<Guitar> (non sono una cima in computer, perdonatemi) per ambiente cosa intendi?
<cristian_c> Guitar, apri un terminale e digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Guitar> è uscito ubuntu 2d
<cristian_c> Guitar, ok, apri la dash in alto a sinistra
<Guitar> ok ci sono
<Guitar> fatto
<cristian_c> Guitar, digita nella barra di ricerca: 'monitor di sistema'
<Guitar> ok fatto
<cristian_c> Guitar, apri il monitor di sistema e uccidi skype
<lan> Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)
<lan> qualcuno può testare se mtv.it fa risultare questo errore accedendo al sito?
<Guitar> ok fatto, ucciso
<cristian_c> !chat | lan
<ubot-it> lan: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lan> k, grazie
<lan> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jambalo> krabador, prima è apparso questo----->   [13:43] <krabador> !chat | jambalo
<Guitar> a questo punto?
<Guitar> c'è altro?
<jambalo> mi si sà aiutare con virtualbox su ubuntu 13.10?
<cristian_c> lan, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<TheMortazz> nessuno ha idee come aiutarmi con la luminosità di ubuntu 12.04.3?
<cristian_c> jambalo, probabilmente ti è stato detto di non parlarne in questo chan, ma nell'altro indicato
<jambalo> cristian_c, non ti sto capendo cosa vuoi dire?
<Guitar> credo che aprendo skype il problema mi si ripresenterà nuovamente però
<cristian_c> TheMortazz, nessuno ha idea di cosa hai fatto sul tuo pc, 'parecchie guide' è troppo generiche e probabilmente hai compromesso la tua installazione dell'os
<cristian_c> !chat | jambalo
<ubot-it> jambalo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<jambalo> cristian_c, il mio problema e inerente a ubuntu
<TheMortazz> ho solo installato da zero la versione lts e messo i driver che il sito amd suggeriva, stop... quindi non penso che il so sia compromesso
<Matt_91> qualcuno sa cos'è lo spazio in grigio segnalato dalla freccia su nautilus? http://imagebin.org/278544
<jambalo> cristian_c, il mio problema è che con virtualbox su ubuntu 13.10 non mi riconosce le porte usb
<jambalo> cristian_c, anche se ci sono mi dice che non sono state installate
<Matt_91> jambalo: devi installare Extetension pack
<jambalo> Matt_91, già fatto dal sito originale di virtual box
<Matt_91> jambalo: verificato che la versione sia giusta? e dopo hai aggiunto gli utenti interessati a vboxuser?
<jambalo> Matt_91, aggiunto gli utenti interessati a vboxuser?
<jambalo> Matt_91, cosa intenti?
<Matt_91> jambalo: esempio se il tuo utente sul pc si chiama "jambalo" devi aggiungerlo al gruppo "vboxuser" per poter usare le porte USB2.0
<Matt_91> no scusa a "vboxusers"
<jambalo> Matt_91, allora il problema è questo . quando apro la macchina virtuale vado su Dispositivi / Dispositivi Usb. mi dice nessun dispositivo installato
<Matt_91> jambalo: dai da terminale il comando:groups
<Matt_91> jambalo: è presente vboxusers?
<jambalo> Matt_91, com la macchina virtual acceso o spenta?
<Matt_91> jambalo: è lostesso
<jambalo> Matt_91, ok lo faccio subito
<jambalo> Matt_91, esce questo ----->     jambalo adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Matt_91> jambalo: ok, il tuo utente non c'è nel gruppo, quindi dobbiamo aggiungerlo. com'è il tuo username su ubuntu?
<Matt_91> jambalo: dai il comando: sudo gpasswd -a NOMEUTENTE  vboxusers
<Matt_91> jambalo: la posto di NOMEUTENTE ovviamente gli metti il tuo username
<jambalo> Matt_91, e sempre jambalo
<Matt_91> jambalo: quindi: sudo gpasswd -a jambalo  vboxusers
<Matt_91> jambalo: esegui il termini la sessione e rientri
<Matt_91> *jambalo: termini la sessione e rientri
<jambalo> Matt_91, fatto esce questo ---> Aggiunta dell'utente jambalo al gruppo vboxusers
<Matt_91> jambalo: ok, fai il logout su ubuntu e poi rienti
<jambalo> Matt_91, devo spegnerlo e riaccenderlo o semplicemente riavviare ?
<Matt_91> jambalo: non devi ne spegnerlo ne riavviarlo, devi fare Termina sessione
<jambalo> Matt_91, si si termina sessione
<jambalo> Matt_91, ok grazie
<Matt_91> jambalo: dovrebbe andare
<Guitar> ragazzi ieri grazie a jester pareva si fosse risolto un mio problema con un triangolo rosso relativo a problemi di aggiornamento
<Guitar> e se alcuni repository generassero errori
<Guitar> abbiamo poi impostato un serve italiano
<Guitar> e il warning era sparito in effetti
<Guitar> solo che stamattina accendendo il pc, e dopo un pò che c'ho smanettato è nuovamente riapparso
<Guitar> ma può essere perchè sono all'estero?
<Guitar> mi trovo in Lussemburgo per cui devo impostare un server di qui?
<cristian_c> Guitar, ma c'entra con skype?
<Guitar> e bella domanda che mi fai, non saprei
<cristian_c> Guitar, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ , da terminale
<cristian_c> !paste | Guitar, posta l'output su pastebin
<ubot-it> Guitar, posta l'output su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guitar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6463805/
<Guitar> skype in tutto ciò è aperto ora e sta funzionando bene (pare)
<jambalo> vorrei ringraziare l' utente che mi ha aiutato con virtualbox ma non lo vedo
<Guitar> la domanda che mi ponevo era, non è che perchè vivo all'estero ora crea prolbemi l'aggiornamento?
<cristian_c> Guitar, quali messaggi ottieni per quanto riguarda gli aggiornamenti?
<Guitar> li esegue in automatico chiaramente ma non mi compare nessun messaggio
<Guitar> ora solo questo wanring appare in alto
<cristian_c> Guitar, posta il warning
<Guitar> e se ci clicco mi dice la solita solfa
<Guitar> le informazioni di aggiornamento non sono recenti
<cristian_c> Guitar, posta schermata
<jambalo> chi mi può aiutare a mettere virtual box a tutto chermo
<Guitar> come faccio?
<cristian_c> !image | Guitar
<ubot-it> Guitar: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guitar> mi da  event not found
<cristian_c> Guitar, a cosa ti riferisci?
<Guitar> ho messo quella stringa !image  |
<Guitar> ma non si tratta di un'immagine è una notifica di repository non riconosciuta
<Guitar> non disponibile o prolbemi di rete
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> <ubot-it> Guitar: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guitar> scusami ma niente ancora
<Guitar> che immagine devo caricare?
<cristian_c> Guitar, quella relativa alla notifica
<Guitar> bene, e volendo fare uno screenshot non me lo fa fare (se questo intendi)
<Guitar> ti altri modi non saprei come fare se non quello di scriverti direttamente il messaggio
<Guitar> di*
<cristian_c> Guitar, usi unity 2d, giusto?
<Guitar> si
<cristian_c> Guitar, trovi 'cattura schermata' nella dash, oppure puoi screenshootare direttamente tramite tasto stamp
<Guitar> fatto
<Guitar> ma nulla
<cristian_c> Guitar, ?
<Guitar> faccio screenshot con stamp e non cattura nulla
<Guitar> cattura solo dal web
<Guitar> nella dash non ho trovato nessun cattura schermata
<cristian_c> Guitar, apri un terminale e digita: gnome-screenshooter
<cristian_c> !info gnome-screenshooter
<ubot-it> Package gnome-screenshooter does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> !ubuntupackages
<ubot-it> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Guitar> comando non trovato
<cristian_c> !info gnome-screenshoot
<ubot-it> Package gnome-screenshoot does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> Guitar, apri un terminale e digita: gnome-screenshot
<Guitar> ah ok ora si
<Guitar> ha fatto la fotina
<Guitar> però se premo stamp non la fa
<cristian_c> Guitar, posta
<Guitar> http://imagebin.org/278549
<cristian_c> Guitar, vorrei vedere la notifica, però
<cristian_c> Guitar, comunque, se cerchi gnome-screenshot nella dash, lo trovi pure
<Guitar> la notifica come sposto il cursore si chiude
<Guitar> in ogni caso
<Guitar> o sto con il cursore sulla notifica o sto con il cursore fuori
<cristian_c> Guitar, metti un timer allo screenshot, autoscatto XD
<Guitar> http://imagebin.org/278550
<Guitar> non sapevo di questa opzione dell'autoscatto con timer scusate
<Norman> salve
<Norman> ho un problema quando faccio partire la registrazione di cheese  il programma si blocca come faccio_
<Norman> _
<Norman> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<roht> !domanda | Norman
<ubot-it> Norman: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guitar> http://imagebin.org/278550
<Norman> come faccio a non bloccare cheese quando avvio la registrazione?
<Norman> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Guitar, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=497371
<cristian_c> Norman,  prova a lanciarlo da terminale
<Guitar> devo digitare nel terminale quella stringa che mi appare nel forum?
<Norman> come?
<Norman> si blocca comunque
<Norman> mi da un errore
<Guitar> fatto aggiornamento
<Guitar> ma mi da alcuni errori
<Guitar> il warning ancora lì è
<cristian_c> Guitar, no, apri il link
<Guitar> è aperto
<cristian_c> !paste | Norman posta l'errore su pastebin
<ubot-it> Norman posta l'errore su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guitar> ci sono
<cristian_c> Guitar, leggi
<cristian_c> Guitar, l'utente ha stesso messaggio
<Norman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6464038/
<Guitar> ok ma ha ubuntu 11.10
<Guitar> io 12.04
<Guitar> e non uso chiavetta
<Norman> cristian o inviato il paste
<cristian_c> Guitar, è situazione analoga
<Guitar> ok ma se provo a fare la procedura da terminale come suggeriscono
<Guitar> fa una sorta di aggiornamento ma poi dice una serie di errori
<cristian_c> Norman, GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_mini_object_unref: assertion 'mini_object != NULL' failed
<Guitar> W: Si è verificato un errore nel verificare la firma. Il repository non è aggiornato e verranno usati i file indice precedenti. Errore GPG: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: Le seguenti firme non erano valide: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>  W: Impossibile recuperare http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release    W: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di i
<Norman> quindi cosa faccio cristian?
<Norman> cristian non andareeeee
<cristian_c> Guitar, la tua riga è: deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main ?
<Guitar> dove dovrei vedere? sono uscite una serie di cartelle
<cristian_c> Norman, un atrimo
<cristian_c> *attimo
<cristian_c> Guitar, nel sources.list
<cristian_c> Guitar, ok, trovato
<cristian_c> Guitar, deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<Guitar> sono nella cartella main ora
<Guitar> e si presentano una serie di lettere dell alfabeto
<Norman> oook
<cristian_c> Guitar, tu hai solo la riga deb-src e non deb, stessa cosa per i partner
<cristian_c> Guitar, ma cosa avevi combinato con i repo?
<Guitar> cioé?
<Guitar> in che senso?
<cristian_c> Guitar, non hai dei repo normali, almeno per quanto riguarda la parte partner ed extras
<cristian_c> indizio di pacioccamento
<Guitar> e non so da cosa sia potuto dipendere
<Fetentone> ragazzi scusate, è da qulche giono che cerco di risolvere il controllo dei dischi all'avvio, non ci sono riuscito
<Guitar> nel senso che quando c'è da fare aggiornamenti io eseguo in automatico in base a quello che mi richiede
<Guitar> ma di testa mia non  ho mai messo mano
<cristian_c> Guitar, aggiungi le due righe manacanti
<cristian_c> *mancanti
<Guitar> e come si fa?
<cristian_c> Guitar, ed evita di smanettare con i repo in futuro, se non vuoi avere problemi
<cristian_c> Guitar, i repo non si pacioccano da se
<Guitar> ma ti ripeto che non ho mai messo mano davvero
<Guitar> non sono bravo ad usare il pc se non per andare su internet, mail e documenti di scrittura per il resto per me è arabo
<Koji1988> 'Re
<Guitar> come devo fare quindi?
<URUS> ce una canale per c[# ?
<cristian_c> Norman, avviene con i video?
<URUS> c#?
<Guitar> quindi non capisco come sia potuto accadere
<Koji1988> URUS: fai una ricerca con canale irc per c#
<URUS> Koji1988: gia fatta per quello chiedo qua
<Guitar> comunque come posso aggiungere le due righe mancanti?
<Fetentone> ragazzi??? Nessuna idea su dove indirizzarmi o su qualche comando da dare per risolvere il controllo dei dischi all'avvio?
<cristian_c> Guitar, edit il sources.list
<cristian_c> *editi
<Guitar> beh non so da dove però
<Guitar> dal terminale?
<cristian_c> Guitar, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> !ripeti | Fetentone :P
<ubot-it> Fetentone :P: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Norman> cristian ora puoi?
<jester-> sera
<Guitar> ok mi si è aperto l'editor di testo
<Guitar> ora che devo fare^?
<Koji1988> qualcuno sa se c'è qualche tema per rekonq... al momento riesco a farci tutto quello che facevo con chrome.
<Koji1988> (quindi se riesco a renderlo graficamente decente, la cosa non farebbe schifo)
<cristian_c> Norman, ti ho fatto una domanda
<Norman> non o letto dove?
<Guitar> devo staccare tra poco
<Guitar> cosa devo fare nell editor di testo?
<Koji1988> [16:23:18] <cristian_c> Norman, avviene con i video?
<Guitar> riguardo il fatto dei repository non capisco che tipo di casini hai trovato
<Guitar> cristian mi mancano queste due righe mancanti di cui parlavi, ma non so quali siano
<Guitar> scusa se presso ma devo staccare ora però avrei voluto concludere la cosa
<cristian_c> Guitar, te le posto di nuovo
<Guitar> ok e scusa
<cristian_c> Guitar, deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<cristian_c> Guitar, deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<Guitar> ok bene
<Guitar> ma perdonami se non mi spieghi passo passo
<Guitar> non so dove mettere mano
<Guitar> (l avevo detto che ci voleva tanta pazienza con me  ;)
<Guitar> mi trovo questi due link e l editor di testo aperto
<cristian_c> Fetentone, che problemi hai con il controllo dei dischi all'avvio?
<Koji1988> utilizzo kubuntu - 1^ giorno. provo ad aggiungere il widget EG-SysMon-QC ma non compare nella lista oggetti quando voglio aggiungerlo sul desktop.. cosa sbaglio?
<Fetentone> benedetto sia cristian_c! Ogni volta che avvio il SO mi parteil controllo
<cristian_c> Fetentone, potrebbe essere un disco che sta morendo, come un falso allarme
<Fetentone> non è possibile
<cristian_c> eh, non ho detto per forza
<Fetentone> perchè il problema mi è sorto dopo aver reistalalto un vecchio kernel, non so se ti ricordi la storia del kernel 3.12
<Fetentone> sono dovuto ripassare al 3.8.13
<Fetentone> ma da allora mi da questo controllo all'avvio
<cristian_c> Fetentone, non so la storia del kernel :D
<cristian_c> Fetentone, 13.04?
<jester-> Koji1988: che non visaulizzi il desktop
<jester-> Koji1988: e i widget li mette sulla barra
<Fetentone> cristian_c, 13.10
<cristian_c> Fetentone, sbaglio o su saucy c'è il kernel 3.11 di serie?
<cristian_c> !linux
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'linux'
<cristian_c> !linux-image
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'linux-image'
<Fetentone> ho fatto uname -r, hai ragione: 3.11.0-13-generic
<Koji1988> jester-: non lo trovo proprio in aggiungi oggetto
<jester-> Koji1988: se non lo trovi vuol dire che non c'è
<Koji1988> jester-: il widget risulta installato in muor discover
<jester-> Koji1988: ??
<jester-> Koji1988: destro sulla barra-->aggiungi oggetto, quelli a disposizione li mostra
<Koji1988> jester-: ho capito che funzionano così i widget però questo installato tramite "aggiungi oggetti > recupera nuovi oggetti > installa" non lo trova.
<jester-> Koji1988: se non esiste mica te lo puo fabbricare
<FeFy68> ciao a tutti ... ubuntu 12.04 lta non ho più Esplora rete come lo ripristino ? grazie
<jester-> !gnomereset | FeFy68
<ubot-it> FeFy68: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<Koji1988> jester-: come non esiste.. se me lo installa, perchè poi non compare tra i widget.. non capisco
<Fetentone> cristian_c, idee?
<jester-> se non è sulla barra avra scaricato un buggato
<Koji1988> è il widget + scaricato.. possibile?
<cristian_c> Fetentone, hai ripulito da tutti i kernel tarocchi?
<Fetentone> si si, ho fatto pure quello
<Fetentone> cristian_c, pensavo... io ho la chiave criptata
<jester-> Koji1988: o è un orpello di moun
<cristian_c> Fetentone, cioè?
<Fetentone> la partizione criptata
<jester-> ettepareva
<Fetentone> jester-, con me?
<Fetentone> :D
<jester-> Fetentone: 30 volte ti è sato detto che crypto non va bene
<jester-> stato
<Fetentone> si ma me l'avete detto dopo che l'ho fatto
<Fetentone> mo ce l'ho, che devo mettermi di nuovo a reinstallare???
<jester-> Fetentone: come ettepareva che la colpsa è sempre degli altri
<Fetentone> :D
<jester-> Fetentone: in shell se ci va sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<jester-> Fetentone: se non ci va fai da recovery
<Fetentone> INFO: Searching for encrypted private directories (this might take a while)...
<Fetentone> credo stia cercando: giusto?
<jester-> se no cerca ti conta le barzellette
<Fetentone> INFO: Found [/home/.ecryptfs/fetentone/.Private].
<Fetentone> Try to recover this directory? [Y/n]:
<jester-> secondo te?
<Fetentone> yes
<Fetentone> yes?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> Y maiusc
<Fetentone> INFO: Found your wrapped-passphrase
<Fetentone> Do you know your LOGIN passphrase? [Y/n]
<Fetentone> sempre Y?
<jester-> la sai la tua pass?
<FeFy68_> devo far vedere in rete 2 pc in ubuntu come faccio
<Fetentone> certo
<jester-> !samba | FeFy68_
<ubot-it> FeFy68_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Fetentone> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6464430/
<jester-> FeFy68_: oppure installi il protocollo vnc su entrambi i pc e poi usa accesso al server
<FeFy68_> grazie a tutti .. combinato alla prox !
<jester-> FeFy68_: pacchetto vnc4viewer
<jester-> Fetentone: INFO: Success!  Private data mounted at [/tmp/ecryptfs.nrGkDdJK].
<Fetentone> jester-, quindi non devo fare niente altro... provo solo a riavviare per vedere se i lproblema persiste... semmai dovesse richiedermelo... glielo faccio fare il controllo dei dischi adesso che non c'è più la partizione criptata?
<jester-> Fetentone: yes, sudo reboot
<Fetentone> ok
<enrico_> ciao a tutti
<Fetentone> jester-, ma la crypt c'è ancora
<Fetentone> il crypt setup mi chiede la chiave all'avvio e poi sempreil controllo dei dischi
<jester-> Fetentone: certo che c'è, mica la puoi segare il comando era per il ripristino
<Koji1988> ragazzi, vi ringrazio x il supporto dato tra ieri e oggi... ma torno a win
<Koji1988> molte cose vanno meglio là nonostante condivido la filosofia open
<jester-> Koji1988: linux non è sostitutivo a winz ma alterativo
<jester-> e all'occorenza si usa il cavallo migliore
<Fetentone> jester-, eri uscito, ti volevo chiedere se secondo te il problema dell'avvio del controllo dei dischi può essere anche un fattore hardware e solo per coincidenza è venuto fuori dopo aver cambiato kernel, oppure è proprio un problema legato alla cazzata che ho fatto col kernel?
<Koji1988> è chiaro che sia alternativo.. fai le stesse cose ma in modo diverso. ;-)
<jester-> Fetentone: fa lo scan se trova i deschi con difetti
<jester-> se lo fa a ripezione  hai l'hd un po ciucco
<Koji1988> pensavo di avere prestazioni migliori, ma il mio hw è abbastanza performante su win7 e non noto differenze con kubuntu.
<jester-> Fetentone: hai quasi sicuramente dei settori danneggiati
<jester-> Koji1988: il che è normale
<jester-> Koji1988: per notare differenze devi installarti lubuntu che però somiglia alla bindi
<jester-> Koji1988: ma i vantaggi sono anche altri
<jester-> te ne sbatti dei virus er es
<jester-> non costa una cippa
<jester-> ha strunetii nativi oer web & co
<jester-> strumenti
<jester-> Koji1988: non essendo talebano consiglio sempre di installare accanto a winz
<jester-> che se non va un cavallo usi l'altro
<FeFy68_> logout
<FeFy68_> exit
<FeFy68_> quit
<cristian_c> lol
<busy87> loool
<nico92> Salve a tutti, ho la versione 13.10 ma non riesco ad installare utorrent, mi aiutereste?
<cristian_c> !info utorrent
<ubot-it> Package utorrent does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> nico92, sicuro sia presente nei repo?
<nico92> No, grazie e scusate se vi ho disturbato
<catai> buongiorno, avrei bisogno di una mano per un avanzamento di versione, qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<catai> ho avuto un problema nel passaggio da 12.04 a 12.10, adesso non mi parte più ubuntu, non so perchè..a un certo punto mi ha detto che non riconosceva più il disco fisso o che non gli tornavano i nomi associati al device
<catai> la vecchia versione e la nuova non funzionano, funzionano solo quelle di rpristino
<catai> abbiamo fatto ripristino filesystem da versione di ripristino, e poi sudo apt-get update e poi sudo apt-get upgrade
<cristian_c> catai, a volte, l'avanzamento è rischioso
<catai> alla fine mi ha detto: i seguenti pacchetti sono stati mantenuti alla versione attuale: x org
<cristian_c> in linea teorica no, ma qualcosa può sempre andare storto
<catai> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 1 non aggiornati
<catai> cristian_c: temo sia per il fatto che mi son dimenticato di seguire i "Piccoli accorgimenti prima dell'avanzamento"
<catai> qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<catai> cristian_c: come posso riparare?
<enzotib> catai, distupgrade invece di upgrade
<catai> enzotib: cioè scrivo: sudo apt-get distupgrade?
<enzotib> sì, forse c'è il trattino, non ricordo, scrivi dist e poi premi TAB
<enzotib> confermo, è dist-upgrade
<catai> enzotib: adesso devo spengere e riavviare, aspettate
<catai> enzotib: fatto. ha aggiornato un po' di roba, ne ha tolta altra. ho provato a riavviare, ma fa la stessa cosa :(
<catai> enzotib: senti, non c'è un modo che io possa aprire una finestra di chat Irc dalla modalità provvisoria?
<catai> enzotib: altrimenti devo riavvare windows tutte le volte
<catai> enzotib: hai qualche idea?
<Cedu> Buonasera a tutti
<catai> buonasera a tutti, ho avuto un problema nel passaggio da 12.04 a 12.10, adesso non mi parte più ubuntu, non so perchè..qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<ZoroLop> sera
<cristian_c> catai, non è che hai aggiunto dei ppa?
<catai> cristian_c: assolutamente. avevo appena istallato ubuntu su questo computer, la versione 12.04, e subito dopo (qualche ora) ho provato a fare l'avanzamento a 12.10
<cristian_c> uhm
<catai> cristian_c: adesso provo un altra strada, ripristino il MBr di windows e buonanotte
<catai> cristian_c: per ora ho ripristinato windows e tutto funziona, poi si vedrà. grazie comunque. buonanotte
<Andrew77> ciao
<Andrew77> ho bisogno di un supporto
<Andrew77> ho un portatile di circa 10 anni fa
<Andrew77> vorrei formattarlo e caricargli su ubuntu per darlo poi a mia figlia di 7 anni a usare in cambretta cosa ne dite?
<Andrew77> pensate che avrò problemi a far funzionare il wifi e il bluetooth?
<cristian_c> Andrew77, che portatile?
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-24
<Guitar> ragazzi mi serve una mano per come aggiungere due righe nell'editor di testo
<Guitar> con i seguenti dati
<Guitar> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/
<Guitar> http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Guitar> qualcuno mi saprebbe dire come devo fare?
<sergios> salve a tutti, non riesco a visualizzare il video nella tv attaccata tramite hdmi, su editor delle impostazioni/display l'hdmi viene riconosciuta http://imagebin.org/278630
<sergios> anche su impostazioni/schermo l'hadmi viene riconosciuta http://imagebin.org/278633 su displays (tasto fn+f1) http://imagebin.org/278634 nessuna selezione riesce a farmi visualizzare qualcosa sulla tv eppure le connessioni sono giuste e dal menu del televisore ho selezionato l'ingresso hadmi! bho!!!
<Waterfall> ciao
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<g21g21> hi! i've upgrade my ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10 but it no sound! someone can help me?
<jester-> !english | g21g21
<ubot-it> g21g21: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<g21g21> salve! ho aggiornato ubuntu da 13.04 a 13.10, ma non va l'audio. ho seguito tutte le indicazioni sul wikiubuntu ma nessun risultato. So solo che la scheda audio la riconosce ed è una intel. qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per favore?
<cristian_c> g21g21, che cos'hai fatto, esattamente?
<g21g21> ho installato alsa mixer, aggiornato i driver alsa e provato a disinstallare e reinstallare i driver alsa
<jester->  g21g21 aggiornato alsa?
<ExPBoy> ma alsamixer non è di serie?
<jester-> certo
<ExPBoy> eh e perchè g21g21 l'ha installato?
<jester-> anche alsa non si aggiorna disolito
<ExPBoy> g21g21, ci spieghi per cortesia?
<dimitri_> salve...... problema sto usando un kubuntu ed ha lanciato un update ma si è fermato a 33% e non va avanti. se cerco di fare logout mi esce Logout canceled by '/usr/bin/muon-updater' e non posso uscire.....cosa faccio ?
<jester-> dimitri_: si è fermato scariando i pacchetti?
<biofa87> ciao qualcuno potrebbe darmi un mano?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | biofa87
<ubot-it> biofa87: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<biofa87> ho appena preso un portatile sony vaio. ho installato ubuntu. ho problemi con il multi touch, la zoom non funziona bene, rimpicciolisce anche quando voglio ingrandire
<jester-> biofa87: 13.10?
<biofa87> emh penso di si l'ho scaricata ieri dal sito
<jester-> biofa87:  è un problema di compatibilità, vedi sul forum e su askubunto se qualcuno ha fatto una pezza
<jester-> vaio è uno dei meno compatibili
<cicciofoglia91> ciao ragazzi cerco un aiuto : ho scritto solo il file iso su un dvd vergine e nn tutta la cartella scaricata ho sbagliato a scrivere soltanto il file iso o bisogna scrivere tutta la cartella ?
<biofa87> ok.. e invece mi sai dire come riuscire ad usare i tasti di luminosita schermo? perchè non funzionano. ho meglio la barra di luminosita sale e schende ma la luminosita dello schermo non cambia
<biofa87> per questo problema ho gia girato i vari forum ma non riesco a risolverlo
<jester-> biofa87: è sempre un probema di compatibilità con la scheda madre
<jester-> biofa87: apri un terminale
<biofa87> fatto
<jester-> uname -r
<cicciofoglia91> jester leggi il mio mess
<kobra_> salveee
<jester-> cicciofoglia91: hai copiato la iso tal quale?
<biofa87> 3.8.0-33-generic
<jester-> biofa87:  lsb_release -r
<biofa87> 13.04
<jester-> biofa87: avanza alla 13.10 che avendo kernel di 3 versioni supriore è facile che i problemi si risolvano
<biofa87> come faccio ad aggiornarlo alla 13.10
<jester-> da gestrore aggiornamenti dovrebbe proportelo
<jester-> cicciofoglia91: il pvt non è gradito
<biofa87> ti ringrazio molto sto aggiornando, se non si dovesse sistemare anche con questo aggiornamento hai altre soluzioni?
<jester-> cicciofoglia91: devi semplicemente scrivere la iso su un dvd o crearti una usb e non copiarla
<jester-> biofa87: o trovi qualche workaround o hai avuto culo di trovare un hw poco compatibile
<cicciofoglia91> l ho masterizzata come dice la guida su ubuntu jester ....gia che mi legge al bios il dual boot vuol dire che il mio pc si svvia da cd rom ?
<biofa87> cosa sarebbe un workaround?
<jester-> cicciofoglia91: e se il pc è nuovo e ha uefi devi disabiltiare secure boot nel bios
<cicciofoglia91> aaa e come si fa ?
<jester-> !uefi | cicciofoglia91
<ubot-it> cicciofoglia91: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cicciofoglia91> ok ti faccio sapere tra poko
<jester-> !iso | cicciofoglia91
<ubot-it> cicciofoglia91: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> !usbwin | cicciofoglia91
<ubot-it> cicciofoglia91: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<cicciofoglia91> ubot-it  fa lo stesso se nn ho una penna usb ? fa tutto da solo cm funziona ?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cicciofoglia91> ubot ??
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> cicciofoglia91, se non hai una penna usa un dvd
<jester-> cicciofoglia91: ubot è un bot non è una persona
<cicciofoglia91> ok ho memory card puo andare bene ?
<jester-> cicciofoglia91: ba bene come va bene ul dvd
<vbn> ciao a tutti, ho il solito problema del network manager che fa le bizze ("Rete via cavo - disconnesso"). Questa volta disabilitando e riabilitando funzionalità di rete, riavviando il pc innumerevoli volte, smanettando su /etc/network/interfaces, non riesco a risolvere. Qualcuno mi dà una mano? Grazie infinite!
<ExPBoy> cicciofoglia91, da quanto è la card?
<jester-> vbn: interfaces non va smanettato
<jester-> vbn: ci dovono essere solo le 2 righe relativa a lo
<cicciofoglia91> exppboy e 982 mb va bn il file iso e sui 890 ?+
<ExPBoy> vbn, da quando nm fa le bizze?
<jester-> cicciofoglia91: è piccirilla
<ExPBoy> cicciofoglia91, non devi copiarci la iso
<ExPBoy> ma scriverla
<cicciofoglia91> cm si fa ?
<ExPBoy> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> cicciofoglia91: devi leggere e seguire le guide
<vbn> grazie per le risposte
<ExPBoy> e già
<jester-> che è la stessa cosa che ti scriveremmo qui
<vbn> allora: nm a me fa spesso le bizze
<jester-> vbn: cioè?
<vbn> nel senso che capita che non si connetta e devo disattivare e riattivare più volte
<ExPBoy> vbn, ma sempre oppure c'è stato un ...qualcosa
<vbn> oggi nonostante tutti i tentativi non riparte
<jester-> se hai pacioccato interfaces è logico
<ExPBoy> vbn, potrebbe essere anche l'hardware
<cicciofoglia91> mi date il link su come scrivere su una periferica usb ?
<vbn> fin quando avevo winzozz non era mai capitato
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<vbn> ora in interfaces c'è "auto lo
<vbn> iface lo inet loopback"
<jester-> vbn: fa vedere il contenuto del file nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> vbn, ma perchè hai incasinato interfaces?
<vbn> non l'ho incasinato, accidenti
<vbn> visto che non funzionava ho provato a leggere su internet le varie alternative e le ho provate, senza risultati
<jester-> <vbn> ciao a tutti, ho il solito problema del network manager che fa le bizze ("Rete via cavo - disconnesso"). Questa volta disabilitando e riabilitando funzionalità di rete, riavviando il pc innumerevoli volte, smanettando su /etc/network/interfaces, non riesco a risolvere. Qualcuno mi dà una mano?
<ExPBoy> -.-
<ExPBoy> quindi l'hai incasinato
<cicciofoglia91> jester come faccio a verificare le impost del bios per partire da usb ??
<vbn> ascolta, questo è il contenuto attuale http://paste.ubuntu.com/6468300/
<cicciofoglia91> exppboy
<vbn> se ti pare sia incasinato....
<jester-> vbn: lspci | grep -i ethernet
<vbn> ok un secondo
<vbn> allora restituisce due righe: "Ethernet controller: Realtek Gigabit ethernet controller" e "Ethernet controller: Atheros Wireless network adapter"
<jester-> vbn: il chip della eth non ha mai avuto problemi
<vbn> che devo fare? inizio a disperare :(
<jester-> per la wifi serve una aggiunta
<vbn> non mi serve il wifi
<vbn> non ho nemmeno il modem wifi in questo momento
<jester-> vbn:  uname -r
<vbn> 2.6.38-16-generic
<vbn> considera che dovrebbe essere ubuntu 10.10
<vbn> ma non ha mai dato problemi grossi
<jester-> vbn: hai una distro dell'equivalente età di tua nonna
<ExPBoy> urca
<vbn> esatto, lo so
<vbn> ma ciò non cambia la natura del problema
<jester-> vbn:  saerebbe ora di ringiovanire
<vbn> se fino a ieri ha funzionato
<vbn> non ha installato niente di niente
<ExPBoy> vbn, e che hai fatto ieri per non farlo più funzionare?
<vbn> non ho modificato nessuna impostazione
<vbn> eh, appunto
<ExPBoy> allora chiama un prete
<jester-> vbn: se ha funzionato e non funziona piu il probleme sta sempre fra il monitor e la sedia
<jester-> vbn: cambia il cavo e che sia dritto
<vbn> non so voi, ma a me capita assai di frequente il contrario. per dire, fino a due giorni fa sono stato a sistemare un winzozz che un bel giorno si è svegliato con ntfs corrotto
<jester-> che se il pc è vecchio non raddrizza da solo
<ExPBoy> c'è stato il temporale?
<vbn> sì c'è stato, ma era spento
<ExPBoy> eh non serve
<vbn> il cavo è sempre stato il solito
<ExPBoy> anche se spento il fulmine entra
<ExPBoy> prova acambiare scheda di rete
<vbn> credo avesse pure la spina staccata
<ExPBoy> credi?
<ExPBoy> ok allora non so che dirti
<vbn> oh ascolta, non l'ho spento io :D
<ExPBoy> nemmeno io :)
<jester-> vbn: allora ti serve un esorcista o meglio un hd nuovo
<vbn> uffa, ma qualche consiglio da dare sulla configurazione no eh!
<ExPBoy> vbn, ma se hai detto che non l'hai toccata
<vbn> eh lo so, ma non si può rimetterla a default?
<ExPBoy> vbn ma se non l'hai modificata già lo è
<vbn> vabbè ho capito provo con una distro live
<jester-> vbn: eth è gia configurata di serie
<jester-> ma se la eth è ciucca o hai dei settori danneggiati sul disco non c'è santo che risolva
<ExPBoy> di solito prendi il cavo lo colleghi e va
<jester-> eh
<ExPBoy> senza fare niente
<vbn> di solito
<vbn> ma se non va devo fare qualcosa, no?
<jester-> se il disco è danneggiato e pure i file di conf
<ExPBoy> vbn, poi se hai il cavo che non va oppure la scheda bruciata o chissà cosa ....
<jester-> vbn: provi una live
<ExPBoy> vbn, si ma non è la configurazione
<vbn> sto avviando la live
<ExPBoy> (a meno che non l'hai modificata tu)
<vbn> voglio dire, capitasse a voi, che fareste?
<jester-> bata cancellare la eth in nm e poi riativare le rete
<vbn> di solito si chiede assistenza con questo intento
<ExPBoy> io proverei prima il cavo poi la scheda
<vbn> il cavo l'ho già provato su un altro pc
<jester-> vbn: se leggessi sopra
<jester-> vbn: quindi il se il cavo testato è a posto provi la live
<ExPBoy> e funzionerà
<ExPBoy> (se la scheda è ok)
<vbn> ho provato a cancellare la connessione da nm, ho riavviato e mi diceva dispositivo non gestito, ho creato una nuova connessione e mi diceva "non connesso"
<vbn> ora si sta avviando la live
<jester-> se da live va il problema è hw o utonto
<vbn> fra un attimo vi dico
<ExPBoy> chissà che hai combinato :)
<vbn> grazie per la fiducia, ExPBoy
<ExPBoy> su dai non la racconti mica giusta :P
<jester-> non te lo dice nemmeno sotto tortura
<ExPBoy> vbn, io non mi fido nemmeno di me figurati
<vbn> come siete simpatici :D
<ExPBoy> uhm
<jester-> vbn: dopo lungo soggiorno nel pollaio coosciamo bene i nostri polli
<vbn> oh ecco, si è avviato
<jester-> specialmente i polli che sono convinti che linux ripoti la nanna ai 18 anni
<vbn> stesso identico problema
<jester-> la nonna
<ExPBoy> bene
<ExPBoy> allora è l'hardware
<vbn> uhm, non capisco la vostra ironia
<vbn> porca miseria
<jester-> vbn: se non va da live il problema è la eth ciucca
<jester-> o il cavo
<ExPBoy> è capitato anche a me prima di avere ups di bruciare una scheda col temporale
<vbn> ora provo entrambe le cose, grazie per l'utilissima assistenza
<jester-> pigliagli una eth nuova che costa come 2 caffè
<ExPBoy> vbn, si ma se al posto di fare polemica avessi letto io ti avevo già detto che doveva essere la scheda
<jester-> si ma è dura accettare che la nonna muoia
<vbn> dai, macchè polemica, si scherza
<vbn> :)
<vbn> vado a cercare un'altra scheda
<vbn> a dopo
<davide__> exit
<davide__> exit
<And> ragazzi buongiorno
<And> ho un maledetto problema da giorni con un warning riguardo dei repo sballati
<And> che non si sta riuscendo a risolvere
<jester-> And: cambia server
<And> perchè?
<ExPBoy> evidentemente nel server che hai settato quei repo sono sballati
<jester-> And:  perché se quello che usi i ciucco non aggiorna correttamante il dadabase, sempre che non sia colpa di qualche ppa pirla che hai aggiunto
<And> si ma ieri eravamo li li per aggiunere due righe mancanti
<ExPBoy> ?
<And> avevo aperto l'editor di testo come mi era stato detto
<ExPBoy> And, righe mancanti dove?
<And> per aggiungere delle righe mancanti nei repo stessi
<And> così mi è stato detto
<jester-> And: non abbiamo la palla di vetro
<ExPBoy> allora continua con chi ti ha seguito ieri
<And> e infatti mi sto spiegando
<suca> buongiorno io volevo chiedere un info
<And> si ma poi è sparito e la cosa è rimasta li tutto qui...niente di polemico per carità
<And> solo che se qualcuno aveva la pazienza di darmi una mano, mi farebbe un grosso piacere
<ExPBoy> And, se ti ricordi il nick lo trovi
<jester-> And: incolla il contenuto del file nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<suca> se io da remoto accedo ad un server ubuntu come posso fare per visualizzare sul monitor cosa crea la persona in remoto
<ExPBoy> e ma bisognerebbe sapere quale è il problema
<jester-> suca: dica
<suca> ho scritto sopra
<suca> jester
<suca> stai leggendo
<jester-> suca: intendi tipo assistenza remota di winz?
<ExPBoy> suca, quindi tu vorresti ... spiare cosa succede in un computer remoto?
<suca> no
<And> dal terminale quale comando devo inviare per vedere sti repo? grazie
<suca> allora mi risspiego
<jester-> And: sudo gedti /etc/apt/sources.list
<suca> io mi collego adun mio server da remoto
<jester-> suca: come?
<ExPBoy> ssh?
<jester-> samba?
<jester-> web?
<suca> pero vorrei sapere in locale col monitor cosa sta facendo quello in remoto
<suca> io ho installato solo ubuntu server
<And> jester scusa mi dice comando non trovato
<jester-> suca: che non ha grafica quinidi non vedi na cippa
<jester-> And: che graica usi
<jester-> grafica
<suca> se installo qualche programma nn e fatibile
<ExPBoy> And, al posto di gedti metti gedit
<ExPBoy> (errore di battitura)
<jester-> suca: se il server non ha la  grafia
<jester-> grafica
<suca> allora nn posso far nulla
<jester-> va solo con ssh
<suca> si
<jester-> devi installare un sambiente grafico
<And> ok grazie
<jester-> protocollo vnc su entrambi
<And> eccovi il pastrocchio ora
<And> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6468509/
<suca> installando solo server nn posso aggiungere un solo programma per fare quello che voglio io
<suca> ho devo installare destop
<jester-> And: vai in sogenti sofware-->altro software a abilita partenrs e indipendent(extra) anche deb normalei, adesso hai abilitato solo i sorbenti
<jester-> suca: il server non ha grafica quindi non puoi veder in grafica come sul pc nomale
<And> mi trovo solo partner di canonical e indipendente
<And> di altro nulla più
<And> e sono già spuntati
<jester-> And: abilita entrabe le righe
<And> si sono già abilitate
<And> le ho trovate già così
<jester-> va bè
<jester-> aggiungi al file
<jester-> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<And> questo dove devo inserirlo?
<jester-> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<jester-> sotto hai rispettivi deb-src
<And> perfetto eravamo arrivati qui infatti ieri e poi nulla
<jester-> aggiungi e salva
<And> qui se ricordi bene sono una bestia io, per cui non capisco se non me le dici come ai bambini :)
<And> questi due link dove devo mettere mano?
<And> prima che mi esplode il pc
<jester-> And: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<And> bene mi si è aperto l'editor di testo ora
<And> a questo punto?
<jester-> leggi sopra
<jester-> che scrivere tre volte le stesse cose è scocciante
<And> devo copiare quei due link dentro l'editor?
<And> :s
<jester-> <jester-> aggiungi al file
<jester-> <jester-> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<jester-> <And> questo dove devo inserirlo?
<jester-> <jester-> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<jester-> <jester-> sotto hai rispettivi deb-src
<jester-> <And> perfetto eravamo arrivati qui infatti ieri e poi nulla
<jester-> <jester-> aggiungi e salva
<jester-> o pii pelculo
<And> ma sembra così strano che non capisco di informatica
<And> ?
<And> altrimenti non sarei venuto qui a chiedere supporto a voi
<ExPBoy> And, non c'è molto da capire
<jester-> non è questione di informatica
<And> vabè scusate ho problemi mentali
<ExPBoy> devi solo aggiungere quelle righe in un testo
<And> mi potete aiutare?
<And> io non ho righe
<ExPBoy> And, no qui solo assistenza ubuntu
<ExPBoy> come non hai righe
<And> mi sono stati dati due link
<ExPBoy> o mamma
<And> dove appaiono cartelle
<And> cosa ne devo fare?
<ExPBoy> ?
<jester-> lol
<ExPBoy> ok ho da fare
<jester-> ExPBoy: facciamo il test in viale zara va
<ExPBoy> eh si
<And> grazie del supporto
<jester-> ciao
<And> ma pensate che vi prenda in giro?
<ExPBoy> And,  questo secondo te è un link?     deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<jester-> <jester-> <jester-> aggiungi al file
<jester-> <jester-> <jester-> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<jester-> <jester-> <And> questo dove devo inserirlo?
<jester-> <jester-> <jester-> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<jester-> <jester-> <jester-> sotto hai rispettivi deb-src
<jester-> <jester-> <And> perfetto eravamo arrivati qui infatti ieri e poi nulla
<jester-> <jester-> <jester-> aggiungi e salva
<And> cosa sono i deb-src ?
<jester-> il file da sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jester-> e con questo abbiamo furnutu
<ExPBoy> se rispondi a una domanda facendo una domanda non ne usciamo più :)
<jester-> suggno  deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<And> io ci clicco su deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner mi si apre in un altra finestra e mi trovo un index di ubuntu che è qui che non capisco
<jester-> lol
<ExPBoy> e non devi cliccarci
<jester-> ExPBoy: va bè si è capito
<ExPBoy> devi aggiungerlo al file
<And> lo devo scrivere nel terminale ok
<ExPBoy> si ma ora mi diverto io
<ExPBoy> no
<jester-> lol
<ExPBoy> devi aggiungerlo al file
<jester-> cosa è il file?
<And> vabè ragazzi lasciamo stare non lo capisco :)
<jester-> spiega tutto dai
<ExPBoy> And, ok allora ciao :)
<And> mi tngo sto triangolo e buona notte
<ExPBoy> il triangolo no
<jester-> lol
<And> non è colpa vostra ci mancherebbe, sono io
<jester-> a parte il fatto che due repo in meno non fanno un triangolo
<ExPBoy> un biangolo?
<And> un trapezio scaleno
<jester-> eh
<jester-> chiedi al tuo amico guitar
<And> cosa?
<lenzi> ciao
<lenzi> this chat is englesh?
<enzotib> !english | lenzi
<ubot-it> lenzi: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Starblack> Salve; qualcuno mi direbbe se la nuova versione di ubuntu e compatibile con un emachines e525?
<Starblack> mi riferisco alla 13.10
<enzotib> Starblack, ma l'hai provata?
<Starblack> no questa no
<enzotib> Starblack, allora, a meno che ci sia in canale qualcuno che ha lo stesso tuo tipo di computer, l'unico modo è provarla in live
<Starblack> ok,grazie.
<enzotib> Starblack, e se ci sono problemi cercare di risolverli con l'aiuto degli utenti di questo canale
<Starblack> ok.
<Starblack> se avessi altri problemi mi rechero qui.
<dimitri_> scusatemi...... stavo facendo aggiornamento e si è fermato tutto al 33% e non riesco a far ripartire il pc
<dimitri_> funziona tutto ma è rimasto bloccato update
<krabador> dimitri_, stavi facendo gli aggiornamenti del sistema, o il salto di versione?
<dimitri_> aggiornamnto di sistema
<dimitri_> con kde
<dimitri_> kubuntu 13.10
<dimitri_> 64bit
<krabador> dimitri_, quando arrivi dove arriva?
<dimitri_> 33%
<dimitri_> non riesco a chiudere la sessione ora
<dimitri_> posso fare shutdown 0 da un teminal ma non vorrei sconquassare tutto
<dimitri_> che dici ?
<krabador> dimitri_, il sistema è bloccato?
<dimitri_> Logout canceled by '/usr/bin/muon-updater' se cerco di chiudere la sessione
<dimitri_> no funziona tutto
<dimitri_> lo sto usando
<krabador> chiudi allora la finestra di aggiornamento
<krabador> ed apri il terminale
<dimitri_> non si chiude
<krabador> apri il terminale
<dimitri_> fatto
<krabador> digita top
<dimitri_> frulla
<krabador> visualizza muon
<krabador> leggi il numero del processo, di lato a sinistra
<dimitri_> non lo trovo
<dimitri_> cambia ogni secondo ma non vedo moun
<dimitri_> plasma-desktop, xorg, kwin, xchat,konsole, top, init
<dimitri_> ma moun non lo trovo
<krabador> dimitri_, sudo shutdown -r now
<krabador> da terminale
<andre_> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<andre_> potete aiutarmi perfavore?
<krabador> andre_, chiedi
<andre_> ciao krabador
<andre_> ho istallato ubuntu 13.10 e ho problemi a vedere i video su youtube
<krabador> andre_, che cpu scheda video e ram hai?
<andre_> ho un amd32bit 1gbram scheda nvidia geeforce da 512
<krabador> andre_, geforce quale?
<andre_> ebbi lo stesso problema anni fa  con il 12.04 risolto mettendo il pluging flash manualmente nella cartella mozilla
<andre_> geforce 6200
<andre_> scusa se mi spiego male
<krabador> andre_, sudo apt-get flashplugin-installer
<krabador> andre_, da terminale
<akis24> ciao
<andre_> dice operazione non valida
<krabador> andre_, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<andre_> fatto
<andre_> ora riavvio firefox?
<krabador> se era aperto si
<andre_> buon pomeriggio
<andre_> non so con chi ho parlato poco fa per un problema con adobe flash
<krabador> andre_, hai risolto?
<andre_> no
<andre_> in ubuntu software cebter è istallato
<andre_> ci sono due righe non spuntate
<krabador> ma hai mantato il comando di prima?
<andre_> si
<krabador> andre_, puoi mandare un pastebin del risultato del comando ?
<andre_> ha fatto subito adobe era già istalato
<krabador> !pastebin | andre_
<ubot-it> andre_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andre_> krabador devo riaprire il terminale
<krabador> andre_, cosa fa il browser?
<andre_> allora apro youtube come apro un videno prima nero poi tutto bianco dove di solito vedi i video
<andre_> io lacio il comando va subito al 100% e dice fatto
<krabador> andre_, lancia sudo lshw -C cpu
<krabador> ed incolla il contenuto qui
<krabador> !pastebin | andre_
<ubot-it> andre_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andre_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6468970/
<andre_> non so se ho fatto giusto
<andre_> krabador riesci a visualizzare il link?
<krabador> allora andre_
<krabador> installa qui, il tar gz del flash per linux 32bit    http://get.adobe.com/it/flashplayer/otherversions/
<krabador> estrai libflashplayer.so
<andre_> si estratto
<krabador> lo copi in una cartella con    sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<krabador> dove per libflashplayer.so deve esserci il percorso completo della cartella
<krabador> che ti conviene raggiungere nel terminale
<andre_> non la trova
<krabador> andre_, vai, nel terminale, nella cartella in cui hai estratto il file
<krabador> e manda il comando di prima
<andre_> come trovo la cartella scaricati?
<krabador> andre_, cd /home/utente/Scaricati
<krabador> ma appena apri il terminale, puoi fare direttamente cd Scaricati
<andre_> provo il comando ma non va?
<andre_> non posso copiare diretamente i file dentro la cartella ?
<krabador> andre_, quale comando "non va" ?
<andre_> sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<andre_> forse devo cambiare qualcosa?
<krabador> andre_, sei nella cartella dove l'hai scaricato?
<krabador> sicuro di esserci?
<andre_> si scaricati
<krabador> andre_, manda ls
<andre_> si
<krabador> e vedi se vedi il file che hai estratto, all'interno
<andre_> l'ho tolto dalla cartela e messi in scaricati
<krabador> ls, te lo fa visualizzare, nel terminale?
<andre_> 3 file
<andre_> user
<krabador> ls, te lo fa visualizzare, nel terminale?
<andre_> libflashplayer so
<krabador> mi rispondi per favore?
<andre_> si aspe
<andre_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6469050/
<Simone170497> Ciaooooo c'è qualcuno che ha voglia di darmi una mano per un problema in debian stable?
<andre_> krabador spero si legga
<cristian_c> !debian | Simone170497
<ubot-it> Simone170497: Ubuntu e Debian sono strettamente connesse. Ubuntu si basa sulle fondamenta dell'architettura e dell'infrastruttura di Debian, con una comunità e un processo di rilascio diversi. Vedere http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntu-and-debian - Ricorda, !Repository di Debian NON dovrebbero essere usati su Ubuntu!
<Simone170497> Non ho commesso l'errore di scambiare repositories,semplicemente non viene visualizzata l'icona di network manager su kde
<enzotib> !chat | Simone170497
<ubot-it> Simone170497: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<andre_> krabador se ti ho annoiato scusa grazie lo stesso
<krabador> andre_, sembra che tu l'abbia copiato
<krabador> chiudi firefox
<andre_> e ce l'ho in scaricati
<krabador> aprilo e vedi se funziona
<andre_> riaviro il volpino ok ciao
<andre_> grazie
<andre_> :)
<andre_> buona sera
<andre_> krabador posso diturbarti ancora perfavore?
<krabador> andre_, funziona?
<andre_> no rimane bianco
<andre_> sbaglierò io qualche procedura
<andre_> purtroppo ogni volta che reistallo il sistema operativo ho questo problema
<andre_> comunque grazie
<krabador> andre_, bisogna provare la versione 11.1.102.63 di flah
<krabador> andre_, e copiarla in quella cartella con la stessa procedura
<andre_> ora provo a disistallare da ubuntu software e cancellare la cartella macromedia da home
<andre_> e metto manualmente  pluigins in firefox del file che ho scaricato con il 12.04 funzionò
<sergios> salve a tutti, ho qualche problema nella gestione della porta hdmi: ho una sola presa nel pc e una sola nel televisone che vorrei usare come monito esteso, provo a collegarle con un cavo (nuovo) e dal menu displays (fn+f1) seleziono l'opzione (con il vga funziona regolarmente) http://imagebin.org/278634 . Su impostazioni/schermo l'hadmi viene riconosciuta http://imagebin.org/278680 ma anche selezionando use this ou
<sergios> tput non funziona! Ho però dei segnali di vita allo spegnimento e all'avvio del computer dove la tv ha in immagine ciò che vedo su pc. qualche idea? ps: sto cercando di seguire questa wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HDMI ma mi risulta ostica tra inglese e argomento a me sconosciuto!
<Guest97715> ciao ragazzi c'è qualcuno che potrebbe gentilmente aiutarmi nell'installazione di ubuntu 13.10 in dual boot con windows 7?
<cristian_c> sergios, cos'hai selezionato nella prima immagine?
<cristian_c> !installazione | Guest97715
<ubot-it> Guest97715: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<sergios> cristian_c sia extended to the right che HDMI1
<cristian_c> sergios, si possono fare più scelte?
<cristian_c> sergios, posta: xrandr -q
<sergios> cristian_c ma ne nell'uno che nell'altro caso ricevo segnale sul televisore. in che senso più scelte?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> !paste | sergios
<ubot-it> sergios: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<sergios> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/6469204/
<cristian_c> sergios, quale portatile?
<cristian_c> Inspiron-N5110
<sergios> cristian_c si esatto
<cristian_c> sergios, premi Fn+F1
<cristian_c> e poi nuovamente: xrandr -q
<sergios> monto (ahime) un'ati radeon hd7570 attualmente con driver open
<cristian_c> posta quanto richiesto
<sergios> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/6469224/
<cristian_c> sergios, modifica la frequenza
<andre_> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> sergios, e posta un'altro screenshot di schermo
<andre_> krabador niente il mio tentativo non funziona, mi resta aspettare agiornamenti
<cristian_c> *un altro
<krabador> andre_, con la versione 11.1.102.63 dovrebbe andare
<andre_> e dove la trovo?
<krabador> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/installers/archive/fp_11.1.102.63_archive.zip
<asssl> cristian_c sono l'utente che prima aveva chiesto supporto sull'installazione di ubuntu 13.10. Grazie mille di aver risposto. Il mio problema è che il mio portatile sul quale vorrei installare in dual boot ubuntu usa efi e al momento dell'installazione ubuntu non vede windows 7. Inoltre vede la memoria come tutta non allocata. Come potrei risolvere?
<krabador> andre_, solo che dentro trovi tutte le versioni per tutte le piattaforme
<krabador> sono 175 mega
<andre_> si ora la scarico e provo
<andre_> ma devo rimuovere l'adobe flash istallato ?
<cristian_c> !uefi | asssl , leggi qui
<ubot-it> asssl , leggi qui: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<sergios> cristian_c da impostazioni/schermo ho dato use this output peril'hdmi per poter cambiarne la frequena e l'ho portata 24 hz ma come risultato pare che lo schermo del portatile abbia preso la risoluzione dell'hdmi ma sul televisore ancora nulla http://imagebin.org/278681
<andre_> krabador devo disistallare l'adobe che attualmente è istalato?
<asssl> Ho già letto tale guida e purtroppo anche con la schermata di grub non è cambiato nulla. Continua ad ignorare windows e anche Gparted vede la memoria come non allocata
<krabador> andre_, no, semplicemente copi quel file di prima
<krabador> nella cartella di prima
<krabador> sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<cristian_c> sergios, posta l'altro screenshot di 'Schermo'
<cristian_c> asssl, che cos'hai scelto nella schermata di boot?
<sergios> cristian_c http://imagebin.org/278682
<asssl> L'avvio con UEFI
<cristian_c> sergios, hai postato sempre la stessa
<cristian_c> sergios, nulla riguardo 'Portatile'
<sergios> cristian_c eccola http://imagebin.org/278683
<cristian_c> asssl, che cos'hai scelto al partizionamento
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> sergios, perché hai scelto 'same as'?
<sergios> cristian_c me lo da di default
<cristian_c> sergios, ma non lo volevi esteso?
<sergios> cristian_c si
<cristian_c> sergios, allora scegli righof in HDMI
<cristian_c> *rightof
<sergios> se scelgo right of praticamente mi da la scermata dell'hdmi :S ma nel portatile
<cristian_c> sergios, e cosa è impostato in 'Portatile'?
<sergios> allora 'porttile' left of hdmi' e ' right of portatilehdmi'
<sergios> ok adesso funchia!
<krabador> andre_, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/50758594/libflashplayer.so
<asssl> cristian_c Siccome non mi vede windows, arrivato alla scelta del partizionamento ho sempre scelto altro e a quel punto mi dici che la memoria non è allocata mentre la mia situazione è questa http://imagebin.org/278684
<sergios> cristian_c grazie adesso funziona ma non capisco perchè prima non ero riuscito! -.-'
<cristian_c> sergios, era una cosa logica
<krabador> asssl, hai verificato se uefi è disabilitabile?
<cristian_c> asssl, quali opzioni avevi in partizionamento?
<asssl> Krabador, si uefi è disabilitabile dal bios però anche in quella maniera continua a non vedermi nulla
<asssl> cristian_c le opzioni sono:Cancella il disco e installa ubuntu, Cifra la nuova installazione ubuntu per maggior sicurezza, Usa lmv con la nuova installazione di ubuntu, altro
<sergios> cristian_c il problema reale era che di default l'hdmi mandava segnale alla massima risoluzione (1920x1080) evidentemente non supportata dal televisore! in ogni caso adesso ho capito meglio come gestire la cosa e pare funzioni! Grazie ancora! :)
<andre_> ciao a tuti
<andre_> tutti
<asssl> ciao
<andre_> krabador chiedo scusa ho scaricato il file
<krabador> asssl, disabilita uefi, carica la live, e prova a ripristinare grub
<andre_> ma non ricordo il comando da usare per meterlo delle cartelle esate
<krabador> !grub | asssl
<ubot-it> asssl: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> andre_, allora
<andre_> a scusa stai parlando con assl
<krabador> andre_, apri il terminale
<krabador> cd /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<andre_> il file da prendere flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz
<asssl> Krabador, Tali azioni non sono dannose per windows giusto? Vorrei mantenerlo in quanto ho dei programmi che uso molto frequentemente
<krabador> asssl, non sono dannose, installi il bootloader che ti permette di scegliere cosa caricare all'avvio
<krabador> asssl, se hai una penna usb disponibile
<krabador> asssl, installalo li il grub, in modo da provare se va tutto bene
<krabador> asssl, successivamente mandi in boot, all'avvio, la penna usb in cui hai installato il grub
<krabador> andre_, rm libflashplayer.so
<krabador> andre_, successivamente vai col terminale nella cartella in cui hai scaricato il file
<andre_> rimuovere il file regolare protetto dalla scrittura "libflashplayer.so"?
<andre_> che gli dico?
<krabador> andre_, sudo rm libflashplayer.so
<krabador> senza sudo non te lo rimuove
<andre__> scusa krabador si è bloccato firefox
<krabador> andre_, installa xchat
<Guest80400> allora ho dato il comando per rimuovere
<Guest80400> che è xchat
<krabador> sudo rmlibflashplayer.so
<asssl> Krabador, scusa la mia ignoranza ma per installare i grub devo stare su ubuntu live? E se si come lo installo?
<krabador> un clinet irc, molto piu' indicato dell'accesso da browser
<Guest80400> krabador ora dice che il file non esiste quindi dovrebbe averlo eliminato?
<krabador> asssl, si, in live,
<Mintux_> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con minidlna. Lo ho configurato in questa maniera: http://pastebin.com/tr5q31uR all'interno ci sono le diverse informazioni utili. Ho provato a sistemare i diversi problemi che ci sono nei log ma non ne vengo fuori: vi do il log http://pastebin.com/p1usuSrA. presumo ci siano problemi nelle autorizzazioni. vi chiedo aiuto per piacere
<krabador> !grub | asssl
<ubot-it> asssl: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Guest80400> no e che con le super animazioni da fighetto che i gran capi di kanonical hanno messo va in crash
<krabador> Guest80400, da terminale
<Guest80400> perchè serve un casino l'animazione su un sitema operativo e come la scorzetta di limune nel caffe direi frociastico ma torniamo al problema
<krabador> Guest80400, cd /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<krabador> Guest80400, queste considerazioni te le tieni per te, infatti
<krabador> Guest80400, manda ls, e vedi se c'è il file all'interno
<Guest80400> esce istalling plugin in verde
<Guest80400> istalling_plugin
<krabador> se non c'è libflashplayer.so , tutto ok
<asssl> Krabador, in tale guida si inizia dicendo "installare il pacchetto grub2", dove lo posso prendere?? se clicco sulla parola grub2 mi manda in una pag vuota
<cristian_c> asssl, chromium/chrome?
<krabador> Guest80400, adesso vai nella cartella dove hai scaricato l'ultimo file
<krabador> Guest80400, con il terminale
<Guest80400> si
<krabador> Guest80400, cd cartellafile
<krabador> e adesso
<asssl> Krabador, no sto usando internet explorer
<krabador> asssl, devi seguire la guida del ripristino
<Guest80400> ma invece di  usare il terminale non posso sapere la cartella che cosi copio e incollo krabador ?
<krabador> Guest80400,  sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<krabador> Guest80400, i files in queste cartelle conviene maneggiarli col terminale
<Guest80400> guarda avrai di sicuro ragione ma non riesco a travare la cartella con il terminale e rischio una crisi di nervi
<Guest80400> cmq
<Guest80400> mi ricordi perfavore come trovare la cartella?
<krabador> Guest80400, dove hai scaricato l'ultimo file?
<Guest80400> in scaricati
<asssl> Krabador, in questa guida parla di prendere nota della partizione in cui è installato ubuntu. Salto questo punto in quanto lo devo ancora installare giusto?
<krabador> asssl, se lo devi ancora installare, allora, non fare nulla,
<krabador> asssl, ma disabilita l'uefi, e fai partire l'installazione
<Guest80400> la metto sulla scrivania va cosi magari faccio meno giri
<Viareggio> buonasera a tutti
<asssl> Krabador, ora riprovo ma l'avevo già fatto e purtroppo con poco successo in quanto continuava ad ignorare tutto
<krabador> asssl, anche con uefi disabilitato?
<asssl> Krabador, purtroppo si
<Guest80400> va be lasciamo tutto cosi
<krabador> Guest80400, non sai dove l'hai scaricato?
<Guest80400> krabador perfavore come trovo la cartella mi puoi dire i comandi per diriggiuermi
<krabador> apri il gestore dei files
<krabador> vai nella cartella dove hai messo il files
<krabador> premi poi ctrl l
<krabador> copi ed incolli l'indirizzo nel terminale
<krabador> fai cd  incolla
<krabador> e invio
<Guest80400> niente non riesco a capire
<krabador> Guest80400, allora
<krabador> Guest80400, il gestore dei files
<krabador> Guest80400, la finestra
<krabador> Guest80400, l'hai aperta ?
<Davideddu> mibofra: Ciao, sei felice che sono entrato in IRC? :D :P
<Davideddu> cristian_c: ^
<mibofra> :D
<Guest80400> l'ho aperta la cartella
<mibofra> Ma hai sbagliato chan xD
<Guest80400> ma come metto cd e nome cartella non la trova
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mibofra> ;)
<Guest80400> forse manca il percorso?
<krabador> Guest80400, devi andare nella finestra
<Corsanico> buonasera a tutti, mi servrebbe una mano con driver per scheda wifi.
<krabador> Guest80400, della cartella
<krabador> Guest80400, in cui è il tuo files
<krabador> Guest80400, premere ctrl l
<cristian_c> Davideddu, ciao
<asssl> Krabador, nulla, ho riprovato con uefi disabilitato ma continua a non vedere windows e le partizioni
<krabador> !uefi | asssl
<ubot-it> asssl: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<krabador> Guest80400, appare l'indirizzo della cartella
<Guest80400> wow  na potevano lasciare cosi di già
<krabador> Guest80400, lo copi
<krabador> Guest80400, e lo incolli nel terminale, dopo cd
<Guest80400> ok ora mi da Scrivania
<Davideddu> Vabbé da qui esco, ciao :)
<Guest80400> ora  do questo
<Guest80400> sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<krabador> Guest80400, assicurati che dentro la cartella in cui sei, nel terminale
<krabador> ci sia il file
<krabador> con ls
<asssl> Krabador, ho già seguito questa guida ma purtroppo durante l'installazione continua a non vedermi nulla anche se sono passato attraverso la schermata nera del grub e non dalla classica viola
<krabador> poi mandi il comando
<Guest80400> c'è user e libflashplayer
<Guest80400> se do ls risponde user blu
<Guest80400> coler della scritta blu
<krabador> Guest80400, manda ls, e vedi se appare anche libflashplayer.so
<Guest80400> no solo usr
<Guest80400> eppure l'altro nella cartella c'è ed è di 17mb
<krabador> Guest80400, hai fatto cd incollacartella?
<krabador> di prima
<krabador> quando hai visto come si chiamava la cartella in cui avevi messo il file
<krabador> ?
<Guest80400> vuoi ti mando l'immagine?
<krabador> sei rimasto nella cartella di un ora fa
<Guest80400> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6469576/
<Guest80400> ecco
<Guest80400> se no pare che scherzo
<Guest80400> sono nella magica cartellona
<krabador> Guest80400, tu hai detto che c'era solo usr
<krabador> invece c'è anche il file
<krabador> e l'hai copiato 30 volte
<Guest80400> se do ls vedi che dice solo user
<krabador> vacci piano
<krabador> Guest80400, che prendi in giro?
<Guest80400> guarda chiudo eriapro il terminale
<krabador> se fai ls appare " libflashplayer.so  usr"
<Guest80400> io non prendo in giro
<Guest80400> cavoli è vero scusa e che sto mezzo stordito
<Guest80400> ok do quel riga di prima che parte con sudo?
<krabador> Guest80400, l'hai mandata fin troppo
<krabador> basta
<Guest80400> ok
<Guest80400> che faccio riavvio firefox?
<krabador> cd /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<krabador> manda ls
<krabador> e vedi se dentro c'è il file
<Guest80400> istall_plugins e libflashplayer.os
<Guest80400> questo?
<Guest80400> c'è adesso?
<krabador> certo
<krabador> riavvia firefox
<Guest80400> non ti prendevo in giro cmq ciao
<asssl> Krabador, come posso risolvere questa stranezza del mio portatile?
<cristian_c> asssl, hai disabilitato uefi?
<asssl> cristian_c sisi l'ho disabilitato e ho provato ad installare così, però comunque non mi vede windows e le partizioni
<andre_> krabador grazie infinite ora va perfetto :D
<andre_> che bello
<krabador> andre_, ooooohhh
<krabador> :D
<krabador> andre_, buon divertimento
<andre_> e davvero sono contentissimo
<andre_> mi ripeti solo i comandi cosi me li segno in un file di testo in caso devo reistallare il sitema operativo?
<krabador> andre_, sgranchisciti con il terminale, è molto potente, ed utilissimo
<krabador> andre_, allora, innanzitutto, finquando alla adobe non correggono un bug nel flash
<andre_> e che io sono rimasto al vecchio ubuntu  che iccolavvo cartelle e basta
<andre_> lo so che sono loro che fanno casotto
<krabador> conservati quest'ultimo file che hai scaricato
<krabador> e copiato dentro la cartella
<andre_> si la metto su una crtella di backup su g drive
<krabador> conservati gelosamente libflashplayer.so , che hai scaricto per ultimo
<andre_> solo mi ripeti eprfavore i comandi cd per trovare la cartella con la riga che trovo con ctrl l?
<krabador> niente, quando apri il terminale, basta che fai "cd nomecartella"
<krabador> se il nome della cartella lo vedi con il gestore dei files, dopo aver fatto ctrl  l   , basta che lo incolli dopo cd
<krabador> andre_, le cartelle Scaricati Documenti ecc. che hai nella home, da terminale le raggiungi con "cd /home/nomeutente/Scaricati "
<krabador> per esempio
<krabador> e nomeutente deve essere il tuo nome utente di ubuntu
<andre_> si capito
<andre_> però prima devo cancellare il file tarocco e poi metere questo giusto mi dici i due comandi
<andre_> rm flash il primo?
<krabador> andre_, si, rm
<krabador> sudo rm
<andre_> scusa se rompo e che ci vorrebbe una guida per gli ignorantellic ome me
<krabador> tu te ne vai nella cartella /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<krabador> fai ls, per verificare
<krabador> poi mandi sudo rm libflashplayer.so
<Mintux_> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con minidlna. Lo ho configurato in questa maniera: http://pastebin.com/tr5q31uR all'interno ci sono le diverse informazioni utili. Ho provato a sistemare i diversi problemi che ci sono nei log ma non ne vengo fuori: vi do il log http://pastebin.com/p1usuSrA. presumo ci siano problemi nelle autorizzazioni. vi chiedo aiuto per piacere
<krabador> !chat | Mintux_
<ubot-it> Mintux_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<andre_> ok cosi cancello il file che no funziona
<andre_> poi da terminale trovo la cartella
<andre_> ls verifico il file
<andre_> e poi il comando?
<andre_> sudo?
<krabador> andre_, basta che ti ricordi dove lo scarichi, se non dici niente al browser, o non ti chiede niente lui, sarà Scaricati
<krabador> fai cd Scaricati
<andre_> si
<krabador> nel caso sia un backup, lo metti in Scrivania
<krabador> fai cd Scrivania
<andre_> ok
<andre_> cosi ho fatto poco fa
<andre_> per copiare nella cartella giusta che comando do al terminale
<krabador> poi sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<asssl> cristian_c, cosa posso fare?? che mi consigli??
<andre_> ls per veficare ala fine  ok scritto tutto ora metto tutto su google drive cosi non lo perdo
<krabador> andre_, bene
<andre_> grazie krobador e scusa se ti ho esaurito e i miei modi
<krabador> asssl, la guida uefi , è stata confermata anche per la 13.10
<krabador> !uefi | asssl
<ubot-it> asssl: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<asssl> krabador, si lo so che è stata confermata solo che a me non va propriamente come dice che dovrebbe andare la guida. Seguendo alla perfezione ogni passo continua comunque a non vedermi windows e le partizioni
<andre_> ok chiudo grazie ciao
<asssl> Non c'è nessuno in grado di aiutarmi nell'installazione di ubuntu 13.10 in un sistema con uefi? Ho già seguito passo passo tutta la guida ma continua comunque a non vedermi windows e le partizioni
<the_> ciao! sono appena passato ad ubuntu 12.04 su un vecchio laptop
<the_> mi servirebbero alcune info
<the_> tipo come vedere film in streaming......
<the_> trovo solo la possibilita di scaricarli via torrent...nn mi sembra il massimo
<the_> oppure come installare openoffice che già usavo su windows
<the_> suggerimenti????
<the_> :-)
<cybernova> the_, installa libreoffice che è praticamente la stessa identica cosa
<the_> ce l'ho ma è un po' datato....
<the_> ero abituato male con l'ultima release di openoffice!! ;-)
<cybernova> the_, allora prova a vedere se ci sono aggiornamenti
<cybernova> da terminale dai i seguenti comandi
<cybernova> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<asssl> ragazzi come faccio ad andare a sistema -> amministratore?
<the_> ok vai piano che sono un novellino
<the_> sta scaricando di tutto.....
<the_> mentre lui scarica gli aggiornamenti sperando che ci sia anche quello di liberoffice mi dite anche qualcosa della possibilità di accedere a film in streaming? come faccio?
<cybernova> !chat | the_
<ubot-it> the_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cybernova> the_, questa è una chat registrata niente roba illegale
<the_> sorry intendevo accedere ai film liberi che si trovano in rete con qualche app dedicata a ubuntu...niente di illegale naturalmente....
<the_> tipo quelle per la visione dei film legali che si trovano su you tube o simili....lungi da me....
<cybernova> the_, devi installare il plugin flash player
<the_> ok tx ora procedo....
<Franco_> 'sera
<Irpic> buonasera a tutti
<come> cme posso istallare linux?
<come> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<Matt_91> !installazione | come
<ubot-it> come: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<come> nn riesco nn so come fare
<Semma94> sera signori; ho un emachines e525 e ho provato ubuntu 13.10 in live. Tutto funziona, tranne la connesione wi-fi
<Semma94> ho una scheda ethernet broadcom
<come> dove posso scaricare linuw
<come> linux in modo facile
<Semma94> come in modo facile?
<come> dove lo posso scqaricareù
<come> scaricare?
<come> io nn so come
<Semma94> dal sito ufficiale ubuntu
<come> spiegami aiutami
<come> come farlo
<Semma94> vai su home-download-e fai partire il download
<come> nn mi parte
<come> premo dowload ma nn fa niente
<Semma94> che browser hai
<come> ho un EeePC portatile  10 pollici
<come> vorrei istallarlo qua
<Matt_91> !broadcom | Semma94
<ubot-it> Semma94: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Semma94> grazie
<Matt_91> come: vai su ubuntu.com ubuntu.it ogni tanto non funziona
<Matt_91> come: quanta ram ha questo eeepc?
<come> mi dice di configurare poi nn mi scarica
<come> nn lo so quanta ram ha
<come> e piccolino
<Matt_91> come: dimmi il modello
<come> Eee Pc
<come> quei compiuterini piccolini
<come> dove nn c'e' il supporto per il cd
<Matt_91> come: scarica questa
<ugone> puoi fare una penna usb avviabile con unetbootin ad esempio come
<Matt_91> !usb | e poi installi tramite usb
<ubot-it> e poi installi tramite usb: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<come> come inserisco la penna usb?
<come> poi
<come> ma come spiegami in modo semplice
<come> io inserisco la penna usb  e poi
<come> ho inserito una pen drive
<come> ora che devo fare
<come> mi dite come?
<ugone> come, leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<come> si ho visto ma nn so come fare nn capisco
<come> cosa devo scaricare poi
<ugone> come, http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2063&Itemid=33
<Matt_91> !invio | come
<ubot-it> come: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<come> nn so cosa sto istallando
<come> conversione di file
<come> bhoo
<come> la connessione è stata reimpostata  è giusto?
<Irpic> ciao a tutti, avrei una domanda
<Irpic> ho installato ubuntu 13.10 sul pc, ogni volta che arresto il sistema, invece di rimanere spento il pc si riavvia, qualcuno puo darmi una mano??
<demirulez> buonasera a tutti
<demirulez> qualcuno familiare con pm-suspend in Ubuntu 12.04.3?
<demirulez> il problema è questo: il processo di sospensione/ripristino funziona correttamente, ma non riesco a ripristinare il PC usando il mouse USB, solo tramite il PWR Button si risveglia...ho provato a seguire questa guida: http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/220-ubuntu-resume-usb-hid ma purtroppo senza successo, qui ci sono un pò di info del mio sistema: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6468990/
<demirulez> con Windows 7 il risveglio da standby con lo stesso mouse USB funziona correttamente, quindi escludo a priori sia un problema di settings nel BIOS
<demirulez> se qualcuno ha suggerimenti a riguardo glie ne sarei grato :)
<Matt_91> Irpic: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132143/stuck-on-reboot-and-shutdown/135568#135568
<Irpic> grazie Matt_91 per l'aiuto, ma dal poco inglese che capisco io non mi sembra lo stesso problema, nel link che mi hai postato si parla di blocco di una schermata ed impossibilità di riavvio, il mio pc invece si riavvia correttamente, il mio problema invece è che quando lo voglio spengere si riavvia comunque
<Franco_> sera
<inouk_> ho bisagno di supporto per far funzionare la rete wifi
<inouk_> help!!!
<inouk_> ho bisogno di aiuto per la rete wifi
<inouk_> ciao
<inouk_> chi mi aiuta a risolvere un problema con la rete wifi e scheda Broadcom!????
<inouk_> mi aiutate a sistemare la mia rete wifi?
<inouk_> non funziona con kubuntu e scheda Broadcom..
<asssl> ciao a tutti ragazzi, avrei un problema con l'installazione in dual boot di ubuntu 13.10 con windows 7. Durante l'installazione ubuntu dovrebbe rilevare da solo la presenza di windows (cosa che purtroppo non accade). Ed inoltre secondo ubuntu la memoria e del tutto non allocata e quindi rende impossibile anche fare una partizione solo per ubuntu senza ricreare la tabella delle partizioni (procedura che mi farebbe perdere windows). Co
<asssl> Ho già seguito alla lettera la guida dell'installazione con uefi
<asssl> ma purtroppo non ha funzionato
<asssl> grazie in anticipo a chi mi risponderà
<asssl> c'è qualcuno in grado di aiutarmi??
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-17
<alberto_93> ciao ragazzi vi spiego il mio problema, sto tentando di installare lubuntu su un pc un po anzianotto. ora ho copiato il file iso su un dvd e ho impostato nel bios il cd dvd reader al primo posto ma niente si avvia sempre con win
<alberto_93> ho salvato premendo f10 come detto nella guida ma non fa niente
<roronoa> sono perduto
<roronoa> ormai non va più ninete
<roronoa> vado a dormire, se riesco.
<roronoa> e domani non posso lavorare. devo assolutamente trovare una persona che mi dia assistenza, zona lodi o milano
<roronoa> uff
<roronoa> grazie cmq jester-
<Guest38024> ciao
<bob901> ciao
<Guest38024> come abilito la rete mobile?
<krabador> da network manager
<Guest38024> ho provato a spuntare ma quando premo su Tim alice... poco dopo mi dice che non si connette e scompare il flag
<dappo_> Buonanotte, sapete come impostare Pidgin per entrare in questa chat?
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> ola
<Ivanone> buongiorno,
<Ivanone> se volessi aprire unacartella ce è sulla scrivania e eseguire un file di installazione che comando devo digitare per entrare nella scrivania da shell?
<Ivanone> ?
<jester-> Ivanone: cd
<Ivanone> cd home/ cartella1/scrivania?
<jester-> cd Scrivania/cartellasticass
<Ivanone> ok provo
<Ivanone> il file all'interno è nominato file.c oppure file.h quale posso fare?
<jester-> Ivanone: con quelli non installi nulla, mi sa che è da compilare e se sorgente serio c'è un readme o file install che siega, che roba è?
<glpiana> Ivanone, quella roba lì va compilata. che stai facendo?
<Ivanone> dovrebbe essere un programma per interfacciarsi con una centralina di una macchina
<jester-> Ivanone: se non si sa cosa si sta facendo è un ottimo metodo per fottere il sistema
<Ivanone> ho scaricato questo programma dal un sito che spiega che serve per interfacciarsi con una centralina di una macchina
<jester-> Ivanone: nessuna istruzione nella cartella scompattata?
<Ivanone> aspetta
<Ivanone> si ma è in inglese e sembra html o qualcosa del genere
<jester-> Ivanone: c'è un readme o un install?
<Ivanone> make file
<Ivanone> può servire a qualcosa?
<jester-> Ivanone: quello serve per compilare se non ci sono istruzioni sul come compilarlo ne nella cartella ne sul sito dove lo hi preso non abbiamo la palla di vetro
<Ivanone> posso darvi il sito dove l'ho preso?
<Ivanone> http://www.ftdichip.com/Drivers/VCP.htm
<Ivanone> hoscaricato la versione per linux
<Ivanone> però vi avverto io in questo momento sto usando lubuntu
<jester-> Ivanone: Installation guides are available from the Installation Guides page of the Documents section of this site for selected operating systems.  È LI CHE DEVI GUARDARE
<Ivanone> ok ora provo un altra cosa per vedere i filmati su you tube con lubuntu non me li vede perchè non ho adobe come lo scarico ?
<jester-> http://www.ftdichip.com/Support/Documents/AppNotes/AN_220_FTDI_Drivers_Installation_Guide_for_Linux%20.pdf
<jester-> Ivanone: comunque è un semplice driver gia presente nel sistema, non è un programma
<Ivanone> mi servirebbe anche un traduttore per chroome per lubuntu e comunque i video non riesco a vederli
<shadow91> ciao  avrei  bisogno  di  aiuto
<jester-> Ivanone: chrome lo fa
<Ivanone> esiste un traduttore pdf?
<jester-> destro sulla pagina-->traduci
<glpiana> !aiuto | shadow91
<ubot-it> shadow91: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Ivanone> ho provato a impostare la lingua italiano ma rimane tutto inglese
<shadow91> vorrei  installare  ubuntu  a 64 bit  in  un  hd  esterno,  mi  kiedevo per  farlo  tramite  una  macchina  virtuale  quanta  ram  occorre?
<jester-> shadow91: la virtuale centra come i cavoli a merenda
<jester-> !installazione | shadow91
<ubot-it> shadow91: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> shadow91, anzitutto non usare le k al posto di ch. in secondo luogo, se fai una macchina virtuale la metti dove vuoi
<glpiana> shadow91, per la ram, almeno almeno un giga per ubuntu, meglio se di più
<shadow91> ok
<shadow91> mi  spieghi  come  installarlo   nell'hd  esterno?
<jester-> se fai una virtuale con un giga di ram installata nel pc gia buona se parte
<glpiana> shadow91, prima spiegami tu che intendi per installare tramite macchina virtuale, almeno capisco che vuoi fare
<Ivanone> scusatemi se vi intrrompo ma esiste programma per pdf con traduttore?
<shadow91> allora  vorrei  mettere  ubuntu in un  hd  esterno  pero'   vorrei  farlo  tramite    macchina virtuale
<glpiana> Ivanone, per tradurre, puoi copiare il testo e usare google translate
<Ivanone> d'accordo grazie
<glpiana> shadow91, cioè avviando l'installar su una macchina virtuale?
<jester-> shadow91: non si puo devi fare una normale installazione come da guida e occhio a dove installi grub e senza esterno attaccato non parte piu una sega
<jester-> shadow91: inoltre avrai un sistema rincoglionito assai vosto il collo di bottiglia usb
<shadow91> esatto  ,  mi  piacerebbe  fare  cosi
<glpiana> shadow91, se avvii l'installer su una macchina virtuale installerai sulla macchina virtuale
<shadow91> ok
<rgba> Ciao
<glpiana> shadow91, se lo scopo è quello di avere ubuntu sul disco esterno da vviare dove vuoi, non è la strada per raggiungere l'obbiettivo (che ancora io non ho capito, tra l'altro)
<shadow91> era  quello  ke  volevo  fare
<glpiana> shadow91, esegui una normale installazione, scegli il disco esterno come supporto su cui installare, modifica il luogo di installazione di grub dall'apposito menu (se no poi senza discu usb non parte nulla sul tuo pc)
<glpiana> continuo a non capire però il perchè della macchina virtuale. davvero non ci arrivo shadow91
<shadow91> cosi  non  faccio  danni
<shadow91> ecco
<glpiana> shadow91, nonha davvero senso
<shadow91> perche?
<glpiana> shadow91, una macchina virtuale è, come dice la parola stessa, virtuale, fittizia, non reale
<shadow91> esatto
<glpiana> shadow91, come tale farà operazioni su roba non reale, su hardware fittizio
<glpiana> shadow91, il tuo disco usb esiste o te lo sei inventato?
<shadow91> esiste  eccome  non  ti  sto  prendendo  in giro
<glpiana> shadow91, quindi per installarci sopra devi eseguire una vera installazione
<glpiana> ovvio che dovrai stare attento a non fregarti la roba che hai sui dischi interni
<shadow91> ok
<Ivanone> scusatemi mi dice di inserire un comando ma mi da un errore
<glpiana> Ivanone, puoi darci un contesto?
<Gaeth> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo qui e vorrei contribuire, supportando in qualche modo!
<glpiana> !irc | Gaeth leggi qui come funziona
<ubot-it> Gaeth leggi qui come funziona: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Gaeth> OK grazie!
<Ivanone> poco fa ho scaricato un programma da un sito per gestire una centralina di una macchina nel sito ci sono istruzioni in inglese per procedere alla adeguata installazione ma purtroppo all' inizio (se la traduzione non è errata) mi dice di digitare un comando che è questo :  dmesg | grep TFDI <ret>
<krabador> Gaeth, benvenuto ! http://www.ubuntu-it.org/comunita/struttura qui puoi vedere le varie aree , in cui pianificare un inserimento
<Ivanone> mi dice errore di sintassi vicino al token non atteso
<glpiana> Ivanone, visto che su questo canale non c'è supporto alla compilazione, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat e continuiamo di là
<Gaeth> ok grazie, sto per registrare il mio nick, spero di trovare al più presto un sezione che fa al caso mio per contribuire. Ps(ho basi di sql, java, c/c++)
<Ivanone> glpiana : digito www.ubuntu-it-chat.it?
<glpiana> Gaeth, intento per le chiacchiere entra nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat  :)
<glpiana> Ivanone, sei già entrato nell'altro canale
<krabador> Gaeth, in #ubuntu-it-chat si sta piu' comodi per queste cose
<Ivanone> glpiana ma sei uomo o femmina?
<LostInMyHead> 'giorno
<CIAOBUBU> ciao lost
<michele993> salve
<CIAOBUBU> qualcuno ha idea su come evitare il drain battery su debian wheezy(immagino sia più o meno uguale a come si fa su ubuntu)
<CIAOBUBU> diciamo che la batteria mi dura meno della metà che su windows8
<CIAOBUBU> siccome uso più che altro debian mi piacerebbe avere una maggior autonomia
<glpiana> !chat | CIAOBUBU
<ubot-it> CIAOBUBU: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<CIAOBUBU> beh mi sembra che sia abbastanza inerente ad ubuntu
<CIAOBUBU> sono problemi che avevo anche su ubuntu
<CIAOBUBU> se li risolvo qui li risolvo anche di là
<faust> CIAOBUBU: i motivi potrebbero essere tantissimi
<faust> che scheda grafica hai^
<faust> ?
<glpiana> !chat | CIAOBUBU
<ubot-it> CIAOBUBU: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> e due
<glpiana> CIAOBUBU, non ti sto dicendo "non ne parliamo", ti sto solo invitando a farlo su un altro canale
<faust> mah...alla fine quale che sia il suo problema la soluzione dovrebbe essere identica anche su ubuntu, se non avesse detto che usa debian nessuno lo avrebbe scoperto...
<glpiana> -.-
<CIAOBUBU> ok mi sposto di canale
<faust> non mi pare che in questo chan ci sia poi tutta questa "confusione" da dover dirottare la gente su altri canali
<glpiana> !chat | faust
<ubot-it> faust: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<CIAOBUBU> glpiana
<faust> LOL
<CIAOBUBU> sono già loggato sull'altro canale
<CIAOBUBU> con il nome GURUGU
<glpiana> ok
<CIAOBUBU> faccio copia-incolla dei messaggi di qui sopra?
<faust> CIAOBUBU: stai parlando in questo canale di argomenti non strettamente inerenti il supporto a ubuntu!
<glpiana> chiudiamo l'off topic per cortesia
<faust> bah
<glpiana> meglio
<shez_> salve a tutti
<glpiana> !ciao | shez_
<ubot-it> shez_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<shez_> ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04 64 bit, quanto avvio il pc, al primo avvio non vede la tastiera, devo resettare o riavviarre il programma qualcuno ha lo stesso problema?
<glpiana> shez_, tastiera usb?
<shez_> no, classica
<glpiana> shez_, all'avvio, al menu di scelta del sistema operativo, funziona?
<shez_> alla prima accenzione no, quando riavvio si
<glpiana> shez_, quindi non riesci nemmeno a entrare nel bios?
<shez_> dal banner della scheda madre si
<shez_> nella versione 14.04 a 32 bit filava tutto liscio...
<glpiana> shez_, è aggiornato il sistema?
<shez_> pensi che sia qualche impostazione del bios?  tipo fast boot o cose simili?
<shez_> a ieri...penso cmq ora controllo
<glpiana> shez_, e con la 64 bit ti ha sempre dato sto problema?
<shez_> si da quando l'ho installata?
<shez_> si da quando l'ho installata.
<glpiana> shez_, hai una tastiera usb da collegare per vedere degli output?
<shez_> glpiana, si la distro è aggiornata.
<shez_> no, non possiedo tastiere usb, non mi piacciono.....
<shez_> glpiana, posso provare a rimediare un adattatore usb, ma non adesso....
<glpiana> shez_, no, aspetta. proviamo altro prima
<glpiana> shez_, hai impostazioni particolari di boot nel bios, hai detto?
<shez_> dovrei controllare, penso di aver attivato il fastboot.....dovrei controllare
<glpiana> shez_, fai sto controllo, nel caso cambia l'opzione e vedi come si comporta
<shez_> ok
<shez_> riavvio
<shez_> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> shez_, hai provato a partire da pc spento?
<shez_> non ho attività nessuna *particolare* funzione, tranne quella del num-lok, che ho disabilitato.
<glpiana> shez_, giusto per prova, reinstalliamo grub
<glpiana> shez_, dammi l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | shez_
<ubot-it> shez_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shez_> si sono partito da pc spento, (ho atteso 5 secondi prima di avviare, (troppo poco) il problema non sie ripresentato, mi è comparso grub (prima non lo faceva) ma quando vado ad inserire la password per accedere al disco lo screen è diverso con carattere tipo time nes romans o simile non c'è la parte grafica, è questo avviene anche quando devo spegne il pc
<shez_> ok già fatto scusa...
<shez_> glpiana, devo andare a mangiare ritorno fra 10 min....
<shez_> glpiana, rieccomi
<shez_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9056063/
<shez_> glpiana, provo a spegnere e aspettare qualche minuto
<shez_> glpiana, ho avviao aspettando qualche minuto, ho anche spento l'alimentatore del pc per sicurezza e il problema si è ripresentato
<glpiana> shez_, non ho capito se parli del problema della tastiera o del problema grafico
<shez_> come faccio a vedere il log di spegnimento? perchè mi sono accorto dopo l'ultimo spegnimento che ho un fillimento nella chiusura di ubuntu..
<shez_> glpiana, pensavo che i problemi fossero dti dalla stessa causa..
<shez_> glpiana, cmq vorrei risolvere tutti e due se possibile, anche perchè spegnendo e aspettando qualche minuto il/i problema/i si ripresentano sempre.
<shez_> per lo meno quello della tastiera, perchè dopo ogni accenzione devo riavviare ed è fastidioso oltre che a lungo andare ho paura che si rovini qualcosa
<shez_> rieccomi
<glpiana> shez_, fai sta prova per l'accensione
<glpiana> shez_, spegni come hai fatto in precedenza il pc per qualche minuto, così da essere sicuro di essere nella situazione in cui il problema si presenta
<glpiana> shuappena appare la schermata della scheda madre, premi ctrl+alt+canc (riavvia il pc) e vedi se poi la tastiera funziona
<shez_> glpiana, si dopo ogni riavvio funzia.
<shez_> glpiana, ora devo andare continuiamo questa sera se sei in chat ok?
<glpiana> shez_, quello l'ho capito, ma ti ho detto di fare un'altra cosa. se non hai capito provo a spiegarlo diversament
<shez_> glpiana, alla comparsa del banner della scheda?
<glpiana> shez_, sì
<shez_> ok ma devo andare ti faccio sapere stasera ok?
<shez_> cmq grazie
<walino> ciao ragazzi ho un problema: ho installanto ubuntu con interfaccia grafica xfce, il problema è che non mi legge la tastiera usb di conseguenza non posso effettuare l'accesso al sistema
<glpiana> walino, non va nemmeno scollegandola e ricollegandola?
<walino> no glpiana
<glpiana> walino, al menu di grub funziona?
<walino> sarebbe?
<walino> durante l'installazione tramite cd mi funzionava perfettamente
<glpiana> walino, il menu di scelta del sistema operativo
<walino> si
<walino> mi funziona
<walino> come si avvia il sistema non mi funzona piu
<glpiana> walino, e prima di installare, quando hai provato il sistema da media di installazione, funzionava?
<walino> sinceramente l'ho direttamente installato, non l'ho provato in live...
<ExPBoy> eh
<glpiana> walino, male
<glpiana> walino, avvia ed entra nel bios, cerca opzioni dell'usb tipo usb legacy
<glpiana> walino, cambia quell'impostazione e vedi se va
<glpiana> walino, per farti un'idea, ache se magari il tuo bios è diverso: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallUSBKeyboard
<walino> legacy usb support: enabled
<walino> usb device enabled: 1 keyboard 1 mouse 5 drivers
<walino> drives*
<glpiana> walino, quante porte usb hai sul pc?
<walino> 4 posteriori e 2 frontali
<glpiana> provale tutte
<walino> usb 2.0 controller mode meto hispeed (480mbps) o Fullspeed (12mbps)
<walino> ??
<walino> glpiana ma il legacy lo devo disattivare?
<glpiana> walino, da quel che vedo va attivato. non vorrei che disattivandolo non riuscissi poi a rientrare nel bios, cosa che comporterebbe un reset del bios. cioè aprire il pc e levare la pila della motherboard
<Desperate> Salve a tutti/e
<glpiana> walino, guarda se nel bios hai voci relatice a EHCI e XHCI
<Desperate> ...avrei un piccolo "problema" da risolvere
<glpiana> esponilo
<Desperate> ho installato Ubuntu 14.10
<Desperate> e la mia connessione wifi è stata disabilitata dal programma stesso
<Desperate> ...cosa devo fare per riattivarla?
<ExPBoy> ?
<glpiana> Desperate, da che programma?
<Desperate> ...ho provato a scaricare anche il driver dal sito della ditta della mia antenna wifi usb
<Desperate> per la precisione D-Link
<ExPBoy> Desperate, hai detto che hai installato ubuntu 14.10 prima cosa usavi?
<Desperate> ExPBoy...ho fatto la doppia partizione del disco, comunque uso Windows 7 Ultimate
<walino> glpiano non ho nessuna voce a riguardo
<glpiana> walino, ok, prova le altre porte usb allora
<walino> già fatto
<walino> ma niente
<alcir> salve
<glpiana> walino, allora parti con ala live, ma in prova questa volta, e vedi se funziona
<ExPBoy> Desperate, come hai installato ubuntu?
<alcir> ho un "problema" con dejadup
<Desperate> ExPBoy...tramite dvd
<ExPBoy> quindi hai scelto installa di fianco a windows?
<Desperate> ExPBoy....esatto
<ExPBoy> Desperate, non hai provato prima da live se tutto funzionava?
<glpiana> Desperate, ti ho chiesto, quale programma ti ha disabilitato la wifi (che immagino funzionasse dopo l'installazione)?
<alcir> lo uso per fare il backup della home. Nella home ci sono directory con owner e diritti solo di root (tipo .dbus), ma io l'ho messa nell'exclude list. Però dejadup (duplicity) mi da comunque errore
<Desperate> ExPBoy...ho provato come hai detto tu con la preinstallazione, ma anche lì non mi funzionava la connessione
<glpiana> alcir, che errore per la precisione?
<ExPBoy> Desperate, e allora perchè hai installato?
<glpiana> Desperate, apri un terminale
<Desperate> glpiana....non so dirti che programma mi ha disabilitato il wifi...so solo che un velocissimo msg m'ha comunicato che era stato disabilitato
<Desperate> ExPBoy...io non conosco per nulla Ubuntu, pensavo che dopo installato le cose sarebbero cambiate
<glpiana> Desperate, apri un terminale
<ExPBoy> potrebbe anche essere
<ExPBoy> segui glpiana
<walino> glpiana neanche in live mi legge la tastiera
<Desperate> glpiana...se mi dici come aprire un terminale, lo faccio
<glpiana> Desperate, scrivi: lspci            e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Desperate
<ubot-it> Desperate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> walino, rimetti la 32 bit allora
<walino> glpiana edit: ora me la legge (è gia 32bit)
<Desperate> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Desperate> glpiana...cosa dovrei mettere l'?
<Desperate> li?
<glpiana> Desperate, ricominciamo
<glpiana> Desperate, apri un terminale. se non sai così, è una finestrella nera, ci scrivi tipo dos e sta tra gli accessori o sotto sistema
<Desperate> glpiana...se mi spieghi passo x passo come ora, te ne sarei grato xkè non conosco nulla di Ubuntu
<walino> glpiana edit: ora me la legge (è gia 32bit)
<glpiana> walino, ho letto. se con la 32 bit no nhai problemi usa quella
<glpiana> Desperate, l'hai trovato il terminale?
<Desperate> glpiana....stavo dimenticando di far presente che ora sono collegato ad internet tramite Windows
<ExPBoy> :(
<glpiana> Desperate, sarebbe meglio ti collegassi qui (ovviamente via cavo) con il sistema in questione
<walino> glpiana in che senso? io ho gia la 32bit ma la tasitera non me la legge
<walino> in live però me la legge
<glpiana> walino, ok, in live la legge
<glpiana> walino, quando hai installato, hai messo le spunte agli aggiornamenti?
<walino> certo glpiana
<Desperate> glpiana....vuoi dire che se mi collego ad internet tramite Ubuntu con il cavo, la connessione funziona?
<glpiana> walino, allora reinstalla senza mettere quella spunta e nemmeno quella del software di terze parti. poi avvia e vedi se la tastiera funziona
<glpiana> Desperate, sì, o almeno dovrebbe. difficile avere problemi con la ethernet
<walino> ah dimenticava glpiana la versione è la 13,10
<Desperate> glpiana...ok allora appena possibile proverò a collegarmi via cavo con Ubuntu
<Desperate> glpiana....grz x l'assistenza fornitami finora
<glpiana> Desperate, :)
<glpiana> walino, la 13.10 non ha più supporto. perchè hai messo su una roba che ha già un anno?
<Desperate> glpiana...ok, ora vi lascio continuare con gli altri...buon pomeriggio a tutti/e
<walino> perchè il cd l'avevo masterizzato da tempo, dalla 13.10 posso aggiornare all'ultima versione?
<glpiana> walino, se non va l atastiera, come fai?
<walino> eheh ma se me la legge, posso aggiornare?
<glpiana> walino, sì, puoi, passi alla 14.04 e se vuoi, successivamente, alla 14.10. ma essendo la tua una installazione vuota, non pensi sia megli reinstallare direttamente una versione più aggiornata?
<glpiana> il sistema sarebbe più pulito
<walino> si glpiana senza ombra di dubbio ma sinceramente non ho un cd vergine per masterizzare la 14.10
<ExPBoy> una usb?
<walino> quanti gb servono?
<glpiana> walino, dicono almeno 2
<glpiana> walino, e comunque ci vorrebbe un dvd, non un cd
<walino> effettuo l'installazione tramite supporto usb di xubuntu 14.10
<ExPBoy> naturalmente il pc deve supportare il boot da usb
<glpiana> !usbwin | walino
<ubot-it> walino: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<glpiana> !usb | walino
<ubot-it> walino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<walino> OK GRAZIE glpiana
<Turtlizard> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere e prima di fare casino chiedo qui. Ieri ho effettuato l'aggiornamento da ubuntu 13.10 a Ubuntu 14.04 LTS e ho installato skype 4.3 seguendo una guida. Skype però funziona male, infatti ho il video capovolto. Come posso risolvere il problema? ho un Asus x52JT
<krabador> Turtlizard, ubuntu 32 o 64 bit ?
<nino> buonpomeriggio
<nino> vorrei trovare un versione ubuntu desktop che possa essere masterizzata su cd, il portatile che vorrei resuscitare ha solo lettore cd, per cui max 700MB
<glpiana> nino, puoi provare lubuntu
<glpiana> !release | nino
<ubot-it> nino: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<walino> glpiana su universal usb installer, al passaggio 4 che mi fa scegliere la memoria cosa imposto?
<nino> ho scaricato lubuntu, ma è 705 MB
<Turtlizard> 64 bit
<nino> glpiana, sai mica cosa posso eliminare dall'imagine scaricata?
<glpiana> walino, puoi lasciare a nche a 0 se non hai intenzione di usarla come persistente su usb
<walino> okkok
<glpiana> nino, 705 mega su un cd da 700 dovrbebbe starci con un minimo di overburn
<nino> mmmh provo, grazie
<glpiana> nino, altrimenti prendi la 14.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/
<Turtlizard> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere e prima di fare casino chiedo qui. Ieri ho effettuato l'aggiornamento da ubuntu 13.10 a Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64bit e ho installato skype 4.3 seguendo una guida. Skype però funziona male, infatti ho il video capovolto. Come posso risolvere il problema? ho un Asus x52JT
<nino> glpiana grazie tantissimo
<glpiana> Turtlizard, se è aperto, chiudi skype
<Turtlizard> è chiuso
<glpiana> Turtlizard, apri un terminale e scrivi: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Turtlizard> gipiana Ho scritto
<glpiana> Turtlizard, si è avviato skype? o hai ricevuto errore?
<Turtlizard> tutti e due
<Turtlizard> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (cannot open shared object file): ignored.
<Ivanone> buongiorno
<Turtlizard> e il video è ancora storto, ho chiuso skype ora
<walino> glpiana ho installato l'iso su dispositivo usb, però il bios non supporta il boot con usb
<Ivanone> glpiana buongiorno
<glpiana> Turtlizard, mi confermi di avere la 64 bit?
<glpiana> ciao Ivanone
<glpiana> walino, devi farlo da cd/dvd allora
<krabador> Turtlizard, locate v4l1compat.so
<krabador> !pastebin | Turtlizard
<ubot-it> Turtlizard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<walino> glpiana se vado ad hd drives mi legge la memoria usb, però non vorrei che me la legga con hard disk
<Turtlizard> krabador scusate devo digitare locate v4l1compat.so dal terminale?
<krabador> Turtlizard, si
<Ivanone> glpiana: ma sei dell'assistenza tu?
<walino> ho anche una voce: Removable dev.
<glpiana> !chat | Ivanone
<ubot-it> Ivanone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<walino> nel boot priority
<glpiana> walino, potrebbe essere quello l'usb
<alcir> glapina
<krabador> Turtlizard, fai poi un pastebin nel terminale
<krabador> *del
<krabador> !pastebin | Turtlizard
<ubot-it> Turtlizard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alcir> semplicemente che /home/user/.dbus non è stato copiato
<alcir> e infatti per .dbus root è proprietario con diritti 700
<Turtlizard> ho copiato il terminale sulla pagina che mi si apre
<alcir> ma il problema non è questo, che di fare il backup di .dbus non mi interessa. E' che se lo metto in ignora, non lo ignora
<Turtlizard> pastebin e ora? il terminale mi dice /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<glpiana> Turtlizard, è esattamente il percorso che ti avevo scritto. tu che comando avevi dato?
<Turtlizard> glpiana ho scritto quello e aggiunto alla fine skype dopo uno spazio
<Turtlizard> e il tutto preceduto da LD_PRELOAD=
<glpiana> Turtlizard, ok, un attimo
<glpiana> Turtlizard, prova così: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Turtlizard> glpiana mi è apparso lo stesso errore "ld.so: object '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (cannot open shared object file): ignored." ripetuto 3 volte
<Turtlizard> si è aperto skype ma il video è ancora storto
<glpiana> Turtlizard, ok, nulla di fatto
<Turtlizard> glpiana grazie intanto
<yessir> salve a tutti volevo una piccola informazione, ho un internet poi, stanco dei soliti virus che prende la microsoft mi chiedevo se era possibile installare l'ubuntu per un locale pubblico, e ovviamente se ha bisogno di un product key registrato
<cristian_c> yessir, internet point?
<yessir> non ho capito
<glpiana> yessir, è software libero e gratuito, ci fai quello che vuoi. ovvio che se in un locale lo usi per riprodurre video o musica dovrai pagarci la siae, ma esula dalla questione product key
<Turtlizard> quindi non c'è niente da fare?
<yessir> ovviamente già la siae viene pagata altrimenti uno rischia una contrapenzione
<yessir> però mi state dicendo se io volessi montare il linux, in questo caso l'ubuntu sono piu che tranquillo e non necessita di un product key come windows giusto?
<Turtlizard> esatto
<yessir> ma l'istallazione di esso è facile? cioe per quanto riguarda l'installamento dei driver
<yessir> c'è nessuno?
<akis24> !installazione | yessir
<ubot-it> yessir: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<staffo> la pagina Installazione/Grafica non esiste più xD reindirizza alla pagina Installazione/Standard
<alcir> /home/user/.dbus è una directory importante?
<Ivanone> ?
<supertrump> ciao a tutti
<h_boyz> Buonasera!, Java e luminosità sul notebook non funzionano.Mi date una mano?
<Ivanone> come si metteva la chat libera
<supertrump> ho incontrato una difficolta nell'installazione di google driva su ubuntu
<supertrump> praticamente tutte le cartelle all'interno di drive sono bloccare con lucchetto
<supertrump> come faccio a sbloccarle e usarle liberamente
<Ivanone> stavo parlando con uno ma mi sono scordato il nome era per zenmap
<Ivanone> ????
<supertrump> praticamente si tratta dei permessi
<Ivanone> la chatt libera per cortesia come si metteva?
<Ivanone> §?
<Ivanone> può rispondrmi qualcuno per cortesia?
<h_boyz> Ivanone: cosa intendi per chat libera?
<Ivanone> stavo parlando con uno per zenmap ma non mi ricordo il nome
<Ivanone> ....
<h_boyz> Ivanone: attualmente sei sulla chat visibile a tutti
<Gaeth> Ivanone eccomi dimmi
<h_boyz> Ivanone: quindi prova a riporre il problema e se è sempre on line
<h_boyz> Ivanone: ....visto! :-)
<Ivanone> Gaeth: sono su kiwi irc come canale devo mettere url di questa chatt?
<Gaeth> Ivanone ma cosa hai in mente?
<Ivanone> Gaeth:kiwi irc a che serve scusa?
<Ivanone> poi ti spiego
<Gaeth> nmap -sS -sU -T4 -A -v "indirizzo ip"
<Gaeth> prova questo
<Gaeth> l'indirizzo ovviamente vedi te quale mettere, non te lo do io di certo >_<
<Ivanone> Gaeth:apro una pagina nuova e digito questo?
<Gaeth> -.-
<Gaeth> devi metterlo nel terminale
<Ivanone> Gaeth:ok
<Ivanone> Gaeth:lo sto installando
<Ivanone> Gaeth:fatto ora lo lancio col comando che mi hai dato
<Gaeth> prova
<Ivanone> Gaeth: You requested a scan type which requires root privileges.
<Ivanone> QUITTING!
<Gaeth> ti sei dato la risposta da solo :)
<Ivanone> Gaeth:?
<Gaeth> sudo su
<Gaeth> nmap -sS -sU -T4 -A -v "indirizzo ip"
<Gaeth> fai cosi
<Ivanone> Gaeth:asp
<Ivanone> Gaeth: no mi da la stessa risposta
<Gaeth> ma zenmap l'hai installato?
<Ivanone> Gaeth:no
<Ivanone> Gaeth:sudo apt-get install zenmap???
<Gaeth> ti avevo passato il link 10 min fa ricordi?
<Gaeth> http://nmap.org/zenmap/
<Ivanone> lo sto installando da terminale
<Ivanone> Gaeth:fatto ora sono anche sul sito di zenmap
<Gaeth> se l'hai installato non serve piu che vai sul sito
<Gaeth> entra come root e lancia il comando
<Ivanone> Gaeth:ok che faccio?
<Ivanone> Gaeth:sudo su?
<Gaeth> si
<Ivanone> Gaeth:ok ora?
<h_boyz> Continuando nelle prove ho notato che neanche flash mi funziona..... (Kubuntu 14.10)
<Gaeth> nmap -sS -sU -T4 -A -v "indirizzo ip"
<Gaeth> al posto di indirizzo ip
<Ivanone> Gaeth:perchè è indispensabile entrare come root?
<Gaeth> metti quello che desideri
<Gaeth> perchè accedi alle librerie di sistema
<Ivanone> Gaeth:
<Ivanone> Gaeth:ok mettiamo che volessi sapere dove è uno che è in facebook come faccio?
<Gaeth> vorresti sapere la località di residenza?
<cambara> ciao a tutti
<Ivanone> Gaeth:si ora ho messo la mia ma non mi dice nulla
<Gaeth> residenza o domicilio?
<Ivanone> Gaeth:qualunque
<Gaeth> anche della casa in campagna?
<Ivanone> Gaeth:?
<cambara> qualcuno puo aiutarmi? ho difficolta nell installare driver su ubuntu 7.04
<Gaeth> Ivanone mi sa che stai un po sforando, al massimo solo con zenmap vedi hop dopo hop i nodi uno dopo l'altro
<Ivanone> Gaeth:si ma come dovrebbe funzionare?
<Ivanone> Gaeth:e come lo interpreto?
<enzotib> cambara, 7.04? dici sul serio?
<cambara> anticato? si 7.04
<Gaeth> per interpretarlo dovresti avere nozioni di reti di telecomunicazione
<Gaeth> almeno le basi
<Ivanone> Gaeth:tu sei capace?
<Uzzi> Ciao a tutti,sto cercando di mettere eth0 e eth1 in bridge su br0. ho creato br ho messo eth0 eth1 con addif su br0 ho settato un ip su br0 e ho impostato gateway ma non mi esce in internet, mi manda qualcosa?
<Ivanone> ?
<Ivanone> Gaeth:sei capace di spiegarmi come dovrebbe funzionare?
<Gaeth> #ubuntu-chat
<Ivanone> krabador:sei un cracker?
<Exilie> kabraaaaa
<Exilie> :)
<Exilie> in questo canale si discute anche di lubuntu come supporto?
<krabador> Ivanone, no, non sono  asciutto, sottile, croccante derivato dalla galletta militare
<krabador> Exilie, ubuntu e tutte le derivate ufficiali
<Ivanone> Exilie:sei un cracker tu?
<Exilie> ubuntu 14.10 funziona ma da ancora qualche problema..stasera provo lubuntu e mi deciderò!
<Exilie> no sono un impiegata ^^
<krabador> Ivanone, non so che problemi tu abbia, ma qui si discute solo del supporto ubuntu
<krabador> Exilie, perfetto, stessa storia, iso , pendrive, prova, e poi , se vuoi installarla al posto di ubuntu, se fai partire l'installazione, puoi selezionare "installa al posto di ubuntu "
<Exilie> ho ancora winzoz prima controllo il supporto hardware
<Exilie> ub 14.10 mi da problemi di shuttering video e audio con le cuffie...proverò ad aggiornar il kernel..si può anche con la live?
<Ivanone> krabador:allora spiegami come funziona nmap
<krabador> !chat | Ivanone
<ubot-it> Ivanone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Ivanone, da un po' di ore a questa parte, dovrebbe esserti chiaro almeno questo
<Exilie> torno stasera, grazie x ora! bb
<onepbl> buoasera tutti sto avendo difficoltà nell'installazione di openoffice su ubuntu 14.10
<onepbl> sto seguendo la seguente guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Ufficio/OpenOffice.org
<onepbl> ma non riesco ad installare le integrazioni per i menù (ultimo passaggio)
<krabador> onepbl, e che problema riscontri?
<onepbl> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9058584/
<krabador> onepbl, sudo apt-get -yf install
<onepbl> krabador, do questo comando?
<onepbl> krabador, 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 7 non aggiornati.
<krabador> onepbl, puoi fare un pastebin, per favore?
<onepbl> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9058607/
<krabador> onepbl, sudo apt-get autoremove
<krabador> onepbl, e va con il passaggio delle integrations
<onepbl> krabador, potresti spiegarmi meglio sucsa
<krabador> manda il comando che ti ho mandato
<krabador> e ripeti poi il passaggio delle integratios
<krabador> *integrations
<onepbl> quale?
<onepbl> krabador, questo? sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<onepbl> krabador, stando nella directory integrations
<krabador> onepbl, sudo apt-get autoremove  , e poi quel comando nella directori di estrazione di queste integrations
<onepbl> krabador, ok
<onepbl> krabador, ancora problemi
<onepbl> krabador, ti facccio un pastebin
<onepbl> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9058697/
<onepbl> krabador, ci sei ancora?
<jester-> onepbl:  cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<onepbl> krabador, devo tornare home come devo fare
<jester-> onepbl: sudp dpkg i --force-overwrite debian-menus_4.1.1-9775_all.deb
<jester-> onepbl: sudo apt-fet -f install
<onepbl> jester-, aspetta
<onepbl> jester-, devo prima tornare alla directory home
<onepbl> jester-, non so come fare
<jester-> non serve
<onepbl> jester-, il primo comando non va
<jester-> onepbl:  cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<jester-> [18:37:32] <jester-> onepbl: sudp dpkg i --force-overwrite debian-menus_4.1.1-9775_all.deb
<jester-> onepbl: sudo apt-fet -f install
<jester-> [18:37:32] <jester-> onepbl: sudp dpkg -i --force-overwrite debian-menus_4.1.1-9775_all.deb
<onepbl> jester-, c'è un errore di sintassi
<jester-> [18:37:32] <jester-> onepbl: sudp dpkg -i --force-overwrite debian-menus_4.1.1-9775_all.deb
<jester-> mancava -i
<onepbl> jester-, sudp dpkg -i --force-overwrite debian-menus_4.1.1-9775_all.deb
<onepbl> jester-, scusa
<onepbl> jester-,  impossibile accedere all'archivio: File o directory non esistente
<jester-> hai fatto cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<onepbl> jester-, si
<onepbl> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9058816/
<jester-> onepbl: dove hai sto file debian-menus_4.1.1-9775_all.deb
<onepbl> jester-, /home/onepbl/it/DEBS/desktop-integration
<jester-> onepbl: cd /home/onepbl/it/DEBS/desktop-integration
<jester-> [18:37:32] <jester-> onepbl: sudp dpkg -i --force-overwrite debian-menus_4.1.1-9775_all.deb
<onepbl> jester-, inesistente...
<jester-> onepbl: in pratica devi dare il comando nella cartella dove sta il gile
<onepbl> jester-, non lo trova...
<jester-> onepbl: perchè non è li
<jester-> onepbl: sudo updatedb
<jester-> onepbl: loate debian-menus_4.1.1-9775_all.deb
<jester-> fa vedere la risposta
<onepbl> jester-, /home/onepbl/it/DEBS/desktop-integration/openoffice4.1-debian-menus_4.1.1-9775_all.deb
<onepbl> jester-, il file ha un nome diverso o sbaglio?
<jester-> era sbagliato il nome
<onepbl> jester-, rispetto al comando che mi ha chiesto di dare
<jester-> [18:37:32] <jester-> onepbl: sudp dpkg -i --force-overwrite openoffice4.1-debian-menus_4.1.1-9775_all.deb
<onepbl> jester-, avevo già risolto
<jester-> sudo apt-get -f install
<onepbl> jester-, 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 7 non aggiornati.
<jester-> sudo apt-get upgrade
<onepbl> jester-, andato
<onepbl> jester-, grazie
<Desperate> buonasera a tutti&e
<Desperate> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<Desperate> in merito ad un problema con la conessione wifi usb
<jester-> !dettagli | Desperate
<ubot-it> Desperate: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Desperate> jester...allora ho un-antenna wifi
<Desperate> della DLink
<Desperate> ...anzi prima di tutto ho problemi con la tastiera
<Desperate> mi si resettata
<Desperate> come faccio per mettere tutto a post
<jester-> Desperate: intendi internet key usb?
<Exilie> buonasera
<Desperate> jester si
<Desperate> no scusa intendevo problemi di software
<jester-> Desperate: non è una antenna, che marca è
<Desperate> non ho un software per far riconoscere ad Ubuntu14.10 la antenna wifi
<jester-> Desperate: quindi?
<jester-> Desperate: se cmpatibile non serve un software
<alex00> ciao ragazzi. ho appena installato ubuntu
<alex00> che ANTIVIRUS mi consigliate?
<Desperate> cmq e una dlinkgo GO-USB N150
<Desperate> della DLink
<cristian_c> alex00, un attimo
<jester-> alex00: non serve
<alex00> perchè?
<jester-> perchè in linux non serve
<cristian_c> !malware | alex00 , leggi questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'malware'
<cristian_c> !malware | alex00
<cristian_c> vabbé :D
<Desperate> jester...come faccio a resettare la tastiera...mi si sono scambiati i posti di alcuni simboli
<alex00> quindi non è necessario un antivirus
<jester-> Desperate: tastieera metodo scrittura e metti italiano
<jester-> per primo
<cristian_c> alex00, se leggi, capisci
<Desperate> jester come si accede
<cristian_c> alex00, l'antivirus si utilizza per scansionare partizioni winz e memorie esterne
<cristian_c> insomma, tutto ciò che poi passa su windows
<Desperate> jester...da impostazioni di sistema...mannaggio nn so dove andata a finire il punto interrogativo
<Exilie> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9059327/
<Exilie> spero sia giusto il link ^^
<cristian_c> Exilie, non è necessario che scrivi le domande su pastebin
<cristian_c> puoi porle anche in canale
<Exilie> ma è un blocco di testo
<Exilie> per non floodare
<jester-> Desperate: scrivi sistema nella ricerca dash
<Desperate> e dove si trova la dash
<alex00> grazie raga
<cristian_c> Exilie, allora le scrivi tutte su una riga o quasi
<cristian_c> Exilie, comunque, ho visto che sono cuffie particolari
<jester-> Desperate: clicca il logo in cima alla barra
<alex00> purtroppo non sono un esperto e mi arrangio col fai date.la mia perplessità era dovuta al fatto che ho tenuto anche windows...
<cristian_c> Exilie, in pratica, viene aggiunto il surround e i tasti
<Desperate> jester vuoi dire quella con il logo Ubuntu
<jester-> Desperate: trallalleru trallallaaa
<jester-> che bel trulaaaaa
<Exilie> i tasti li riconosce
<Desperate> jester devo andare a supporto lingue
<Exilie> il surround no
<cristian_c> Exilie, ma infatti , se guardi nella pagina ufficiale di plantronics
<cristian_c> c'è il software da scaricare per aggiungere il surround
<Desperate> jester...ma mi stai prendendo in giro
<cristian_c> Exilie, ma immagino sia soltanto compatibile con windows
<cristian_c> (il software)
<Desperate> se fossi stato in grado di usare Ubuntu nn starei qui a rompere i maroni a voi!!!
<Exilie> si ma è per winzoz e sn chiari che non supportano la community linux..magari qualcuno conosce qualche fonte che ha bypassato il problema con qualche tweak del sistema
<cristian_c> alex00, se l'hai tenuto, puoi anche lanciarlo da win l'antivirus
<cristian_c> alex00, per il resto ti consiglio di leggere la pagina quel che ti serve sapere sull'argomento
<alex00> cristian_c: GRAZIE! sono "alle prime armi" e mi era venuto il dubbio
<Desperate> qualcuno puo darmi una mano....interrogativo
<Desperate> sempre per favore ovviamente
<cristian_c> Desperate, forse ti conviene familiarizzare un po' con unity
<cristian_c> !unity | Desperate
<ubot-it> Desperate: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> Exilie, beh, comunque c'è una guida per il surround sul wiki di ubuntu
<Desperate> grazie cristian...ma a cosa mi serve unity
<Exilie> non l'ho vista..dove?
<Desperate> ....cmq scusa come posso resettare la tastiera
<cristian_c> Exilie, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/PulseAudio/AbilitareSurround e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/AbilitareSurround
<cristian_c> Desperate, beh, puoi utilizzare un comando al volo
<cristian_c> Desperate, in quale lingua è impostata?
<Desperate> nell elenco sembra essere quella italiana la prima ma la tastiera nn corrisponde
<cristian_c> Desperate, ok, allora un attimo
<Desperate> cristian....va bene
<Exilie> il problema è che li fa riferimento a canali mentre qui è il software stesso che crea il surround.
<cristian_c> Desperate, digita in un terminale: setxkbmap -query | grep layout
<cristian_c> Desperate, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Desperate
<ubot-it> Desperate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Exilie, quindi non un surround vero e proprio?
<Exilie> già
<cristian_c> Exilie, perché quello dipende dalla scheda audio
<Desperate> cristian..scusa cos e un terminale
<Exilie> la cuffia usb non usa la scheda audio
<cristian_c> !terminale | Desperate
<ubot-it> Desperate: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<Exilie> su windows l'ho direttamente disabilitata da bios tanto per spiegarmi meglio
<cristian_c> Exilie, sicuro?
<cristian_c> Exilie, qualcosa deve usare
<cristian_c> :P
<Exilie> la cuffia usb ha il controller direttamente nell'usb
<cristian_c> perfetto , ok
<Exilie> tra l'usb e la cuffia è presente la scheda
<cristian_c> Exilie, allora non la vedo così tragica
<cristian_c> Exilie, apri alsamixer
<Exilie> hmmm
<Exilie> XD
<Exilie> cerco la wiki..
<cristian_c> Exilie, no no, apri alsamixer
<cristian_c> Exilie, e posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | Exilie
<ubot-it> Exilie: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Exilie> iora son dal pc win...dopo carico la live e provo..avrò tutto in default..alsamixer sarebbe il pannello audio giusto?
<cristian_c> Exilie, digita nel terminale alsamixer
<Exilie> sa riavvio e carico la live e torno così proviamo
<Exilie> arrivo
<Exilie> ^^
<Desperate> cristian....sono riuscito ad aprire il terminale ma a causa della tastiera resettata ho un po di problemi a scirvere la stringa di comando
<cristian_c> Desperate, utilizza il copia e incolla
<Desperate> mi ha scritto comando nn trovato
<cristian_c> !paste | Desperate
<ubot-it> Desperate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Desperate> l ho fatto
<Desperate> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9059667/
<Exilie_live> eccomi son in live..cristian ci sei ancora_
<Exilie_live> ?
<cristian_c> Desperate, posta tutto
<Desperate> ok
<cristian_c> Desperate, copia e incolla tutto il contenuto del terminale
<Desperate> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9059719/
<Exilie_live> ho aperto il terminale ed ho digitato alsamixer ed ora mi sono impostato sulla plantronics playpack dove mi segna dei valori 7.0 db con delle barre colorate...ora come ora il volume [ al massimo ma si sente come se fosse al minimo...cristian_c quando vuoi...
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Desperate, utilizza il copia e incolla
<frank1254> buonasera
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Desperate, digita in un terminale: setxkbmap -query | grep layout
<Desperate> va bene
<cristian_c> Desperate, direi che non l'hai utilizzato
<frank1254> perchè quando clicco sull'icona di un programma quel programma non si apre?
<Exilie_live> ah gia- l-img due secondi
<cristian_c> tu hai digitato: setxkbmap-query|grep layout
<Desperate> cristian una volta scritto il comando bisogna cliccare invio...interrogativo
<cristian_c> frank1254, spiega di cosa stai parlando
<cristian_c> Desperate, certo
<frank1254> ho un programma sul mio pc
<Desperate> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frank1254> quando clicco sull'icona per aprirlo
<frank1254> non si apre
<frank1254> ma non è che si blocca il computer o cose cosi
<cristian_c> frank1254, quale programma e come l'hai installato?
<frank1254> semplicemente non succede niente
<frank1254> openvas su kali linux
<Desperate> cristian....ecco il risultato
<cristian_c> frank1254, e che c'entriamo noi con kali?
<Desperate> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9059756/
<cristian_c> frank1254, questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<frank1254> non è sempre linux?
<Exilie_live> cristian_c ecco il link di alsamixer http://i59.tinypic.com/w9y8o9.png
<frank1254> aaaa scusate
<frank1254> cmq se brevemente puoi dirmi lo stesso perche non si apre mi faresti un piacere :)
<cristian_c> Desperate, layout:     us
<cristian_c> tastiera americana
<Desperate> cristian...ok, come devo fare per mettere quella italiana...interrogativo
<cristian_c> frank1254, qui non si da supporto a derivate ubuntu non riconosciute o altre distro, puoi sempre domandare sul canale di kali dove possono meglio aiutarti
<frank1254> va bene grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> Desperate, prova con sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<rambo8792> ciao
<rambo8792> c'è qualcuno?
<Desperate> cristian...devo inserire quella stringa di comando nel terminale...interrogativo
<Ivanone> scusate serve un antivirus per ubuntu se si quale?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | rambo8792
<ubot-it> rambo8792: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> Desperate, sì
<cristian_c> !antivirus | Ivanone
<ubot-it> Ivanone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav  Vedi anche:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware
<cristian_c> Ivanone, leggi il secondo link
<Desperate> a partire da dpkg...interrogativo
<cristian_c> *al
<cristian_c> Desperate, sì
<cristian_c> Desperate, anzi, da sudo
<Desperate> cristian...grazie
<cristian_c> Desperate, funza?
<rambo8792> ok. allora sto installando ubuntu 64 bit tramite virtual box , ho fatto tutto quello richiesto , al momento del lancio del sistema operativo arrivo al caricamento di ubuntu, (versione 14.10) ma mi esce uno strano errore, e lo schermo diventa di tutti i colroi
<rambo8792> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Exilie_live, ci sono due problemi
<Exilie_live> ok
<cristian_c> Exilie_live, quello del volume leggo sul web dovrebbe essere risolvibile
<Exilie_live> ottimo
<cristian_c> Exilie_live, quello del surround se è fatto tramite software, non vedo una soluzione diretta
<Exilie_live> inziamo a risolvere qualcosa
<cristian_c> Exilie_live, però puoi  cercare sul web se c'è un metodo per emulare il surround anche su dispositivi che non ce l'hanno
<Desperate> cristian...ecco il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/9059814/
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, è cosa da non fare da soli
<Desperate> ho provato a mettere la password ma nn me lo fa fare
<cristian_c> Exilie_live, terzo, controlla anche se stai utilizzando l'ultimo firmware disponibile per quelle cuffie
<cristian_c> magari è solo da aggiornare
<Exilie_live> [ tutto software...nulla di fisico da agg come firmware vari
<cristian_c> Desperate, la password, anche se non la vedi, c'è
<Exilie_live> per il volume intanto come faccio_
<Exilie_live> ?
<Desperate> cristian...ho provato a digitarla ma nn me la fa inserire...ovvero il cursore nn si muove qnd digito
<cristian_c> <Exilie_live> [ tutto software...nulla di fisico da agg come firmware vari
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Desperate, ti ripeto che se non anche non la vedi, c'è
<cristian_c> Desperate, è una misura di sicurezza
<Ivanone> scusi gentilmente vorrei sapere se bisogna installare un antivirus su ubuntu se si quale?
<cristian_c> Ivanone, ti ho già risposto
<Exilie_live> ivanone [ da stamattina che continui
<cristian_c> <ubot-it> Ivanone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav  Vedi anche:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware
<Desperate> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Ivanone, il secondo link
<Ivanone> cristian_c:ok
<Ivanone> Exilie_live:scusa ma non posso chiedere?
<Exilie_live> cristian verifichero eventuali firmware ma per il discorso del volume basso come fixo momentaneamente? mal che vada le uso come stereo senza il 7.1
<Desperate> cristian....ecco cosa mi appare qnd ci provo....http://paste.ubuntu.com/9059867/
<Exilie_live> nono fai pure ma gi''a oggi ripetevi la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> Exilie_live, forse anche il problema del volume è legato al firmware
<Ivanone> Exilie_live:forse la ripetevo perchè nessuno mi ha risposto......
<Exilie_live> non esiste un firmware da aggiornare
<cristian_c> Exilie_live, se vai sul sito di plantronics, troverai l'ultima versione disponibile
<Exilie_live> kabrador oggi te lo ha ripetuto 20 volte
<cristian_c> confrontala con quella installata
<Exilie_live> ok controllo cristian, grz per ora
<cristian_c> Exilie_live, come fai a essere sicuro? Controlla meglio
<Desperate> cristian....ecco l'ultimo risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/9059883/
<Exilie_live> perche non si aggiornano
<Exilie_live> e- tutto emulato
<cristian_c> Desperate, sicuro di ricordarti la password?
<cristian_c> è la stessa che digiti nella schermata di login?
<Desperate> cristian...si sn sicuro
<cristian_c> Exilie_live, con una ricerca fatta su google, esce che il firmware dovrebbe essere la causa del problema
<cristian_c> questo su vari risultati
<cristian_c> Exilie_live, comunque sto ritrovando i link
<Exilie_live> sei un grande
<Exilie_live> dal sito ufficiale non parla nemmeno di procedura di aggiornamento
<cristian_c> Desperate, controlla di non avere il caps lock attivato
<Desperate> cristian...nn c'e l'ho attivata
<Desperate> solo Bloc Num
<cristian_c> Desperate, riesci a digitare la password correttamente in un editor di testo
<cristian_c> nel caso contenesse caratteri speciali
<cristian_c> ?
<Desperate> cristian come si apre un editor di testo su Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Exilie_live, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2123932
<cristian_c> Desperate, in vari modi, se stiamo parlando di unity
<cristian_c> 1) dalla dash
<cristian_c> 2) premendo alt+f2  e digitando : gedit
<cristian_c> 3) da terminale, digitando: gedit
<Exilie_live> ho visto ma li parla dell-updater la le blackwire
<Exilie_live> noi siam gamecom
<Desperate> cristian...provo da terminale
<Exilie_live> vabbe- ci rinuncio
<Exilie_live> mi son stufato >(
<cristian_c> Exilie_live, mi chiedevo se l'updater fosse generico per tutte le plantronics
<Exilie_live> grazie a tutti del aiuto
<Exilie_live> rimango in winzoz fino a che in futuri aggiornamenti non fixeranno queste compatibilita....fate in frette raga
<Exilie_live> ciaooo grz mille
<Desperate> cristian...fatto
<cristian_c> Desperate, riesci a digitare la password correttamente?
<Desperate> sull'editor si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Desperate, riprova
<Desperate> cristian...devo riavviare il terminale?
<cristian_c> Desperate, prova con sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<cristian_c> Desperate, no, chiudi gedit
<Desperate> ok
<Desperate> come si chiude
<cristian_c> Desperate, come tutte le finestre delle applicazioni
<Desperate> ok
<andrea-> buonasera
<Desperate> cristian...purtroppo niente da fare, nn mi fa immettere la password ne con il copia incolla e nemmeno scrivendolo sulla tastiera...
<Desperate> il cursore nn si muove di un centimetro
<cristian_c> Desperate, non c'entra niente
<cristian_c> Desperate, è per tutti così
<cristian_c> Desperate, mi sembra che non la digiti bene, non vedendola
<cristian_c> Desperate, fai una cosa
<Desperate> si?
<cristian_c> Desperate, prova questa cosa: gksu nautilus
<cristian_c> !info gksu
<ubot-it> gksu (source: gksu): graphical frontend to su. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-6ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 172 kB
<cristian_c> Desperate, oppure prova a installare un programma dal software center
<Desperate> cristian devo scriverlo in un terminale nuovo_
<cristian_c> no
<Desperate> l ho fatto...ecco il risultato...http://paste.ubuntu.com/9060196/
<Desperate> cmq che programma dovrei installare dal software center?
<Desperate> cristian...scusa se cambio un attimo topic...
<cristian_c> Desperate, apri il software center
<Desperate> prima di tutto vorrei risolvere il problema che non riesco a connettermi ad internet con la chiavetta wifi usb
<Desperate> con Ubuntu
<Desperate> vorrei risolvere prima qst problema
<cristian_c> Desperate, beh, se ci sono comandi in cui ti serve sudo
<cristian_c> direi che il problema principale è quello
<Desperate> se nn ti dispiace
<cristian_c> Desperate, ti stai connettendo da ethernet?
<Desperate> esatto
<Desperate> ma per necessita mie logistiche ho bisogno di collegarmi con il wifi usb
<cristian_c> Desperate, vediamo se si può fare con la tastiera così e senza l'ausilio della password
<Desperate> cristian...scusa potresti dare un'occhiata a qst risultato che ho appena ottenuto?
<cristian_c> posta il link
<Desperate> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9060299/
<cristian_c> Desperate, al secondo tentativo l'hai digitata bene
<Desperate> cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> problema password risolto, non l'avevi digitata correttamente :P
<Desperate> boooo?
<cristian_c> Desperate, digita n
<Desperate> ok
<cristian_c> Desperate, dai che al secondo tentativo, l'hai azzeccata
<cristian_c> Desperate, quando digiti la password, lo devi fare con attenzione
<cristian_c> e con calma se non ti senti sicuro
<Desperate> ok...quindi ora che devo fare?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Desperate, digita n
<cristian_c> Continuare? [S/n]
<Desperate> qst tastiera americana mi sta esasperando
<Desperate> l'ho gia fatto
<cristian_c> Desperate, infatti, ti ho detto come fare
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Desperate, prova con sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Desperate> Ok...senza chiudere il terminale?
<cristian_c> Desperate, sì, digita pure
<Desperate> fatto...mi fa delle domande
<Desperate> cosa devo rispondere?
<cristian_c> Desperate, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | Desperate
<ubot-it> Desperate: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Desperate> come si fa a fare uno screenshot qui su Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Desperate, tasto stamp è uno dei modi
<Desperate> quali modi?
<cristian_c> 1) primo metodo: premi il tasto stamp
<cristian_c> 2) secondo metodo: utilizza gnome-screenshot
<Desperate> forse ci sono riuscito
<michele993> raga ma io uso interfaccia kde?
<Desperate> eccolo
<Desperate> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/5jdQS54.png?1[/IMG]
<cristian_c> Desperate, sì, utf-8
<Desperate> ok
<cristian_c> Desperate, premi tab e vedrai selezionato l'ok
<cristian_c> poi premi invio
<cristian_c> michele993, apri un terminale
<michele993> si
<michele993> poi?
<Desperate> cristian...ma ke pizza...mi sta chiedendo altre cose, ti posto lo screenshot
<cristian_c> michele993, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> Desperate, sì
<michele993> ubuntu
<cristian_c> michele993, unity
<cristian_c> non kde
<michele993> e perche se vado in impostazione
<michele993> c'è scritto impostazioni kde
<cristian_c> uhm
<michele993> cioè se cerco nella dash
<cristian_c> michele993, boh
<cristian_c> michele993, non è che hai installato anche kde?
<michele993> non credo
<Desperate> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/rbhUjlE.png[/IMG]
<michele993> d'altronde mi sono utili quelle impostazioni
<michele993> perche mi ha permesso di associare dei file che non leggeva
<michele993> impostazioni di sistema kde
<michele993> strano cmq
<michele993> mooolto strani
<michele993> strano*
<Desperate> cristian...scusa ma tra un po' devo lasciare la mia postazione pc
<cristian_c> Desperate, beh, in quella schermata ci sono altre opzioni che non vedo
<Desperate> ...devo scegliere "latin 2 -  lingue centroeuropee e rumeno"?
<cristian_c> aspetta, ci provo io
<Desperate> ti riposto un altro screenshot
<cristian_c> Desperate, allora, quella selezionata di default
<cristian_c> Combinato - latino, cirillico slavo, greco
<Desperate> ok
<Desperate> scusa nn ricordo come si fa x dare ok
<Desperate> ke devo cliccare?
<Desperate> cristian...scusami ci sei?
<cristian_c> Desperate, tramite tastiera, tasto tab e poi invio
<Desperate> il tasto tab sarebbe quello con la freccia ke punta in su?
<cristian_c> Desperate, non so
<cristian_c> da me è sopra il tasto caps lock
<jester-> c'è scritto pure sopra
<jester-> cristian_c: trolla
<Desperate> cristian...m'ha dato un altro msg...ora ti posto lo screenshot
<Desperate> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/O7bSjl1.png[/IMG]
<cristian_c> Desperate, Fixed è già preimpostato, quindi tab e ok
<Desperate> ok
<Desperate> grazie
<cristian_c> Desperate, a che punto sei?
<Desperate> ora ti mostro...
<Desperate> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9060654/
<Desperate> cristian...scusa ma ho necessita' di concludere, xke devo abbandonare la mia postazione pc
<cristian_c> Desperate, direi che sei a fine, sto aprendo il link
<cristian_c> Desperate, direi che sei a fine, sto aprendo il link
<cristian_c> Desperate, riavvia il sistema
<Desperate> ok...ti ringrazio e per stasera ti saluto
<Desperate> spero di reincontrarti la prox volta
<cristian_c> però mi sembra strano non ti abbia permesso di scegliere la lingua
<Desperate> gia'
<cristian_c> Desperate, ok, allora facci sapere se ha funzionato
<jester-> se ha sminchiato i permessi della home si, a trolla
<jester-> va avanti cosi da un po,  fagli un bel !ripristino
<Desperate> come faccio a rintracciarti?
<cristian_c> Desperate, puoi chiedere in canale, non ci sono solo io
<Desperate> ok...ti ringrazio e ti auguro un buon proseguimento di serata
<shez_> salve, a tutti
<shez_> glpiana, ci sei?
<shez_> ho un problema con ubuntu 64 bit, quando accendo il pc sla tastiera non funziona. Questo comporta il riavvio del pc, al riavvio la tastiera funziona ma lo screen che compare dove inserire la password per accedere al disco è senza grafica e compaiono le scritte in time news romans con caratteri grandi.
<shez_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<fabio_cc> shez_, il fatto che la tastiera non venga vista durante il POST sembra più un problema hardware
<shez_> fabio_cc, perchè dopo un riavvio/reset invece funge?
<fabio_cc> shez_, questo non lo so, ma nel momento in cui vengono compiuti i test (POST) compreso la verifica della presenza di una tastiera, il caricamento di ubuntu non è neanche cominciato
<shez_> fabio_cc, grub?
<fabio_cc> shez_, no prima ancora
<fabio_cc> shez_, in live parte?
<shez_> fabio_cc, che intendi?
<fabio_cc> shez_, avviadonolo da chiavetta / dvd avviabile con ubuntu sopra
<shez_> fabio_cc,  non ho fatto questa prova..
<fabio_cc> shez_, be per installarlo devi averlo fatto per forza
<fabio_cc> shez_, quando lo hai installato andava tutto bene?
<shez_> fabio_cc, durante l'installazione è andato tutto bene
<fabio_cc> shez_, ok allora dovresti riprovare, e vedere come va
<shez_> fabio_cc, ok posso fare questa prova, considera che ora sto scrivendo dalla macchina in questione e che la tastiera funzia normalmente...
<shez_> fabio_cc, ora provo a spegnere e vedere se il cd va poi ti faccio sapere
<fabio_cc> shez_, ho capito che adesso funziona
<fabio_cc> shez_, ma sei da ubuntu?
<shez_> fabio_cc, si
<fabio_cc> shez_, ok
<xubuntu88w> salve a tutti avrei un problema con il nuovo sistema operativo di xubuntu 14.10 installato fresco fresco su un computer di 13 anni. purtroppo non mi riconosce le porte usb. e tutto ciò che gli metto non riesco ad aprirlo. qualcuno può gentilmente aiutarmi a vedere ciò che succede? ho zero esperienza con linux
<jester-> xubuntu88w: installato su hd?
<xubuntu88w> no su di un acer
<xubuntu88w> acer aspire 5100
<xubuntu88w> jester ci sei ancor?
<jester-> xubuntu88w: apri un terminale?
<jester-> xubuntu88w: lsusb metti eventuale risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xubuntu88w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9061539/
<jester-> xubuntu88w: sudo lshw
<xubuntu88w> testo lunghissimo :/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/9061583/
<jester-> xubuntu88w: lsmod
<xubuntu88w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9061631/
<jester-> xubuntu88w: dmesg
<xubuntu88w> beato te che ci capisci qualcosa.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/9061664/
<jester-> xubuntu88w: dovrebbero funzionare hai un hub attaccato a una usb?
<xubuntu88w> intendi una chiavetta o una memoria esterna?
<jester-> xubuntu88w: sudo modprobe hid
<jester-> xubuntu88w: sudo modprobe usbhid
<xubuntu88w> prima di digitare la sequenza devo connettere la hub (memoria esterna)?
<jester-> xubuntu88w: meglio di no
<jester-> dai i due comandi che ti ho scritto
<xubuntu88w> non succede niente
<xubuntu88w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9061814/
<jester-> xubuntu88w: li ha caricati priva le usb
<jester-> prova
<xubuntu88w> non la trovo. se le devo aprire manualmente dove le trovo le periferiche?
<shez_> fabio_cc, ci sei?
<fabio_cc> shez_, si
<fabio_cc> ancora per poco
<jester-> xubuntu88w: attacca una chiavetta
<shez_> fabio_cc, ok, col cd non ho avuto problemi con la tastiera
<xubuntu88w> ho attaccato un hardisk esterno.....alla usb....
<xubuntu88w> ma non la rileva
<fabio_cc> shez_, ok, ma mi sembra che adesso non stai avendo problemi neanche con il sistema installato
<jester-> xubuntu88w: prova con una chavetta se hd non è alimentato scordatelo
<shez_> esatto, infatti il problema si presenta solo quando accendo il pc, poi riavviando (in pratica senza tastiera non posso accedere al sistema) la tastiera funzia ma va in pappa lo screen dove inserire la password per accedere al disco rigido
<fabio_cc> shez_, appunto, la prova dovresti farla ad avviare da live cd con il pc appena acceso
<fabio_cc> shez_, quando si riavvia perché non ti rileva la tastiera a che punto del caricamento succede?
<shez_> fabio_cc, fatta (apposta cio messo tanto, ma da cd va
<fabio_cc> shez_, e cosa ti scrive?
<shez_> nulla, il cd si avvia e parte la live
<xubuntu88w> niente jester......non la trovo da nessuna parte.....
<fabio_cc> shez_, no intendevo il sistema installato, quello che ti da problemi
<shez_> fabio_cc, se avvio da live poi per togliere la live devo spegnere giusto o riavviare giusto?
<fabio_cc> shez_, si
<xubuntu88w> forse ho bisogno di un driver aggiuntivo?
<fabio_cc> shez_, ovviamente devi togliere il cd, se no riparte la live
<shez_> fabio_cc, al riavvio tolta la live mi da come se avessi riavviato senza la live, in pratica nulla
<fabio_cc> shez_, si ma volevo sapere, quando si presenta il problema della tastiera, a che punto del caricamento del sistema succede e che messaggi d'errore ti da
<carlos77> Che programma posso usare per.vedere la tv premetto che un supporto usb di wintv
<shez_> fabio_cc, parte il banner della scheda madre e già mi accorgo che non viene riconosciuta la tastiera perchè premendo qualsiasi tasto d'accesso al bios non succede nulla, grub non lo visuallizza, poi compare lo screen per immettere la password. Messaggi d'errore nessuno.
<carlos77> Con virtualbox con installato xp va a scatti wintv
<xubuntu88w> ti ringrazio jester per il tuo tempo....ma non credo di essere riuscito a risolvere il problema....:(
<shez_> fabio_cc, dopo aver riavviato il pc, averci lavorato, quando spengo da un fails sulla cifratura.
<shez_> fabio_cc, non so come recuperare il log di chiusura se lo rovo posso essere più preciso
<shez_> *trovo
<fabio_cc> shez_, apri l'applicazione "Registro di sistema" li trovi tutti i log
<carlos77> Chi mi può aiutare?
<xubuntu88w> ciao a presto!
<carlos77> carlos77
<carlos77> Che programma posso usare per.vedere la tv premetto che un supporto usb di wintv
<fabio_cc> shez_, mi dispiace ora devo andare
<shez_> fabio_cc, ok grazie sto controllando il registro cmq :)
<fabio_cc> shez_, ok
<carlos77> Ciao a tutti ho provato ad installare kaffeine per vedere la tv ma le.immagini vanno a scatti. Che posso fare?
<jester-> carlos77: in virtuale?
<carlos77> No
<jester-> carlos77: os normale su hd?
<carlos77> Yes
<jester-> carlos77: pc?
<jester-> cpu e ram?
<carlos77> In teoria avevo provato anche in virtualbox con xp con installato wintv ma..anche lì mi va a scatti
<jester-> carlos77: a me è sempre andato normale
<jester-> penso sia il pc scarsotto o poca ram
<carlos77> Beh ha 8 anni ram da. 1GB
<carlos77> Prima avevo xp installato e andava bene
<jester-> carlos77: quindi piu o meno equivalente umano sugli 80
<carlos77> Consigli a parte ci cambiare pc
<jester-> carlos77: scheda video?
<Somewhere> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno qui se ne intende di joomla?
<carlos77> Ati
<jester-> carlos77: se il pc non e la fa non c'è rimedio
<carlos77> Ma il modello non mi ricordo ho il pc spento
<carlos77> Eventuali programma per fare prove
<jester-> o la scheda tv
<carlos77> Perché prima quando avevo xp installato andava a bomba
<jester-> o sempre usato kaffeine
<carlos77> Ci riprovo. Forse sbaglio qualche settaggio
<jester-> carlos77: hai la lubuntu 14.10?
<carlos77> 14.04 lts
<jester-> prova 12.04 lubuntu
<carlos77> Perché devo usare quella versione
<jester-> perchè essendo piu datata forse è piu adatta al pc, 14.04 sarebbe u npo come dire di metter winz 8
<carlos77> Ma è lts
<jester-> si e ha ancora un po di tempo di assitenza
<carlos77> Ok grazie. Prima riprovo a reinstallare kaffeine e fare delle prove
<carlos77> Cmq noto che lubuntu è molto più veloce che xp
<carlos77> Così il pc va ancora un po avanti
<carlos77> Ed è. Stabile
<carlos77> Un programma invece per.masterizzare?
<jester-> k3b
<carlos77> Avevolta scaricato brasero ma.non mi copia i cd mentre i dvd si
<Guest20481> cerco uomo
<Guest20481> ci siete ?
<jester-> tu sei donna?
<Guest20481> no
<Guest20481> e tu ?
<jester-> nemmeno
<Guest20481> facciamo amicizia ?
<jester-> ma non cerco omeni
<jester-> !chat | Guest20481
<ubot-it> Guest20481: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest20481> ok  grazie ciao !
<gaeth> ;)
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-18
<sgor> Ciao a tutti sono Andrea scrivo perchè durante l'installazione da chiavetta usb di ubuntu 14.10 ho riscontrato dei problemi.
<sgor> A metà dell'installazione ubuntu mi da un paio di errori che riguardano hard disk e partizioni preesistenti, continuando l'installazione schiacciando ignora mi comunica che c'è un problema di comunicazione con il kernel dovuto probabilmente a un sistema in esecuzione e mi invita a riavviare
<sgor> la situazione non cambia e si ripete ad ogni avvio, precedentemente sul pc era installato windows7 che di punto in bianco ha smesso di avviarsi.
<sgor> ho provato a verificare lo stato dell'hd prima dell'installazione e le utility non hanno trovato danni ho eseguito un test sulla ram e anche quello è risultato negativo qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Dario1982> Buongiorno a tutti
<Dario1982> ho un problema con un acer aspire one a0751h
<Dario1982> ho installato lubuntu 14.04 ma non mi vede il lettore di schede sd
<glpiana> Dario1982, apri un terminale, inserisci una scheda sd e scrivi nel terminale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | Dario1982
<ubot-it> Dario1982: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dario1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9070861/
<glpiana> Dario1982, vede che l'hai inserita. prova a scrivere: sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt
<Dario1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9070877/
<Dario1982> Mi vede il device ma non il disco dentro
<Dario1982> anche guardando da gestre dischi lo vede come se fosse vuoto e non mi fa formattare ecc...
<Dario1982> Aspettate ho in parte risolto
<Dario1982> inserendo un altra sd me la vede ma non la monta devo montarla io dal gestore dischi
<Dario1982> e nn e un problema
<Dario1982> l'altra sd da gestore dischi mi dice "nessun supporto"
<Dario1982> sarà rotta??
<Dario1982> Niente ragazzi???
<glpiana> Dario1982, non la monta (scusa ero via)
<Dario1982> scusa tu
<glpiana> Dario1982, la scheda viene riconosciuta da altri sistemi?
<Dario1982> ho provato in un altro pc e nn va
<Dario1982> appunto
<glpiana> cioè, sei sicuro che la scheda sia valida?
<Dario1982> risolto scusate il discorso
<Dario1982> valida in che senso??
<glpiana> ah ecco. hai un'altra scheda funzionante per vedere se il lettore qui lavora?
<Dario1982> si va con l'altra
<glpiana> Dario1982, sembrerebbe dunque un problema di scheda. è ancora inserita?
<Dario1982> no la inserisco??
<glpiana> Dario1982, inseriscila
<glpiana> Dario1982, poi nel terminale scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<Dario1982> Scusate ragazzi si era bloccato il computer
<Dario1982> glpiana mi rimandi il comando format per favore che l'ho perso
<glpiana> Dario1982, capita spesso?
<glpiana> Dario1982, nel terminale scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<Dario1982> No per la verità non andava la tastiera tutto il resto andava
<glpiana> Dario1982, il mouse andava?
<Dario1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9071131/
<Dario1982> si il mouse andava
<Dario1982> quello che da il terminale è l'hdd del computer
<glpiana> Dario1982, non la vede proprio. che tipo di scheda è?
<Dario1982> una micro sd in un adattatore sd
<Dario1982> non meglio identificata
<glpiana> Dario1982, hai un altro adattatore?
<Dario1982> ora ho provato in un cellulare senza adattatore e non va lo stesso
<Dario1982> è rotta lei
<glpiana> ok
<Dario1982> nello stesso adattatore con un altra micro sd va
<Dario1982> la butto???
<glpiana> Dario1982, se sei sicuro che non va puoi anche buttarla per quanto mi riguarda :)
<Dario1982> Grazie mille buona giornata!!!! :)
<glpiana> a te
<brunocobalto> ciao ho fatto partire da chiavetta lubuntu (preinstallat con usb universal) su un Pentium M XP pro (con problema del file pae mancante), quando ho incominciato a installare nella schermata della partizione si è bloccato continuava a caricare e non andava avanti, quindi ho riavviato brutalmente, quando ho riacceso il pc mi dava questo errore prima d
<brunocobalto> ell'avvio di Windows " Impossibile avviare windows ,questo file manca o è danneggiato " <directory principale Windows>\system32\ntoskrnl.exe Installare di nuovo una copia del file sopra visualizzato  mi sapete aiutare?
<jester-> brunocobalto: centra na sega il problem di winz con ubuntu
<brunocobalto> be me lha dato dopo che ho provato a instlalare lubuntu
<brunocobalto> quindi penso sia collegato
<glpiana> brunocobalto, hai detto che non sei nemmeno riuscito a caricarlo lubuntu
<glpiana> sicuro l'installazione non è partita
<brunocobalto> anzi dalla LIVE di lubuntu, dopo questo tentativo di instlalazione, non riesco pi\ ad aprire la cartella dell hard disk, mi da errore error mounting dev sda 1 at media lubuntu
<glpiana> brunocobalto, è un fisso o un portatile?
<brunocobalto> portatile Pentium M XP pro
<glpiana> ah no, stavi installando
<glpiana> azz
<glpiana> brunocobalto, che operazioni hai fatto nella schermata di partizionamento?
<brunocobalto> ho aumentato e diminuito in 2 tentativi le partizioni
<glpiana> mandando a balle il disco
<glpiana> brunocobalto, sei da live ora?
<brunocobalto> si
<brunocobalto> windows non parte pi\
<brunocobalto> piu}
<glpiana> brunocobalto, apri il gestore dei dischi
<jester-> brunocobalto: hai sminchiato la partizine wonz
<brunocobalto> ok bene ;D cosa fare ora?
<glpiana> brunocobalto, visualizzi il disco?
<brunocobalto> mi da 60GB volume e ora ha cambiato messaggio quando provo ad aprirlo 'not authorized to perform the action'
<glpiana> brunocobalto, non il gestore dei file, il gestore dei dischi, gparted
<brunocobalto> si mi fa vedere i dischi
<glpiana> !image | brunocobalto
<ubot-it> brunocobalto: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<brunocobalto> ok
<brunocobalto> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/2XEnk46jRjWi7txXTzYj
<glpiana> brunocobalto, tasto destro sul disegno della partizione e vedi se c'è la voce check o controlla
<brunocobalto> non apre niente
<glpiana> brunocobalto, chiudi sto robo, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo gparted
<jester-> non c'è una partizione linux
<brunocobalto> oltretutto ho notato che dopo aver modificato le partizioni [anche se linstalllazione non ha finito] nella schermata di installazione mi da lopzione 'cancella il disco e installa lubuntu' e 'altro' e non piu anche l'opzione 'installa a fianco di windows xp', cm mai?
<glpiana> brunocobalto, perchè il disco è a balle, pensavo fosse chiaro ormai il concetto
<brunocobalto> tranquillo nani non sono un esperto ;D
<glpiana> brunocobalto, a furia di stare tranquillo mi son quasi addormentato. sto gparted l'hai aperto?
<brunocobalto> allora il comando sudo gparted mi ha detto ;failed to get D-Bus connection: no connection to service manager. too few arguments. libparted 3.2
<brunocobalto> for more details. https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/awb7QVIIQsq9yjAIFTwH https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/4zB9s0qfQmWUYToszVSO
<shez_> glpiana, ci sei?
<brunocobalto> ora mi si e aperta la finestra devsda gparted, clicco check sull unica partizione ntfs che c e?
<jester-> brunocobalto: eh
<brunocobalto> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/9KYKUoWTeSEktQLMFC6a
<jester-> brunocobalto: fai il check
<brunocobalto> mi dice 'one operation pending'
<jester-> brunocobalto: click sulla V verde
<brunocobalto> non e verde la v, e uscito questo: https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/NYKWrLV7TF6R1mvkHoz2
<glpiana> shez_, dimmi
<brunocobalto> e poi mi dice questo se clicco sul quadrato verde di fianco la partizione:  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/s7VVG6WQYqt8jiGJInSD
<jester-> brunocobalto: pare aver fatto
<brunocobalto> ma dava errori si?
<jester-> brunocobalto: riavvia, se non parte winz va reinstallato
<brunocobalto> ma mi dava errore quando ho fatto check, sei certo che abbia fatto? dice cosi errore https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/BkkpN08nRqKnICKkVZZc
<glpiana> brunocobalto, non ha fatto nulla
<jester-> madu
<jester-> ma con la tipa fai cosi?
<jester-> brunocobalto: se non riparte lo devi reinstallare
<glpiana> riavvia comunque  e vedi se si avvia windows. se si avvia fai un check disk da lì
<brunocobalto> poi le operazioni di check non le ha fatte dice cosi:  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/CHR8K7oFRCm8s4ybTrbt
<jester-> brunocobalto: dici di aver ridotta la partizione ma non c'è nessun spazio non allocato libero
<brunocobalto> in maccheronico che significa?
<jester-> brunocobalto: è a mignotte l'intero disco
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> brunocobalto: e restringi un loale avrai dello spazio libero o no
<jester-> locale*
<jester-> arrivano i magutt e gli fai fare un bagno
<brunocobalto> questultima non lho capita
<jester-> me li dici di aver ristretto la winzoz ma non c'è nessun spazio liberato
<brunocobalto> lho fatto durante linstallazione ma linstallazione non e andata a buonfine perche ho lho annulata perche il pc sembrava impallato continuava a caricare ma dopo mezzora era ancora fermo, quindi non penso che la partizione si sia completata
<shez_> glpiana, ho fatto la prova che mi hai detto ma non cambia nulla.
<ExPBoy> eh allora hai incasinato tutto
<jester-> brunocobalto: e 5 hd è a bottane?
<ExPBoy> brunocobalto, non si agisce in quel modo
<shez_> glpiana, ho anche provato ad avviare ubuntu da live cd in quel caso la tastiera funziona.
<jester-> brunocobalto: hai capito o hai intenzione di diere anche le litanie?
<brunocobalto> percho non lo diceva durante linstallazione? e una mancanza di lubuntu
<ExPBoy> si è sempre colpa di *ubuntu
<ExPBoy> mai di chi non sa usarlo :)
<jester-> brunocobalto: e 7 e poi bbasta, riducendo il disco si è scassato
<jester-> chiaro?
<brunocobalto> mi sembra ovvio che se non va ripartizionato un disco bisogna dirlo in qualche modo, non siamo tutti nerd del pc 'senza offesa'
<shez_> glpiana, questo è output del comando che mi avevi chiesto ieri: http://pastebin.com/JdPb07Y3
<ExPBoy> bho
<glpiana> shez_, ti ho chiesto di vedere i dischi perchè avevi un problema con la tastiera?
<jester-> brunocobalto: lo dice che pacioccare le partizioni è sempre un'operazione a rischio
<shez_> glpiana, si
<brunocobalto> quindi nonostante ci sia lopzione di ripartizione non e possibile cambiare lo spazio dedicato a lubuntu durante linstallazione?
<shez_> glpiana, il problema con la tastiera è riduttivo.....
<jester-> brunocobalto: è possibilissimo
<ExPBoy> basta rinuncio
<jester-> brunocobalto: e mo basta
<shez_> glpiana, ho controllato i log di sistema ci sona altri problemi, ma quello con la tastiera è uello più impellente....
<shez_> *sono
<glpiana> shez_, io son qui ancora 10 minuti. puoi dirmi qual era il tuo problema? perchè io non ne ho memoria
<glpiana> brunocobalto, ripartizionare i dischi è sempre una operazione delicata. per queto bisogna sempre avere un backup dei propri dati. nel tuo caso qualcosa si è impallato durante il ripartizionamento
<glpiana> brunocobalto, aver bloccato il pc brutalmente è stata la cosa peggiore che si potesse fare
<shez_> glpiana, quando accendo il pc la tastiera non viene riconosciuta, devo riavviare o resettare per avere la tastira riconosciuta, se bootto da cd con la lve di ubuntu la tastiera viene riconosciuta.
<vitaboban> qualcuno mi riesce spiegare perché
<ExPBoy> ?
<vitaboban> non mi funziona microfono
<jester-> brunocobalto: se attraversi la strada e vai sotto al tir la colpa è del tir?
<glpiana> shez_, spe che forse ricordo: con 32 bit va e con 64 no?
<shez_> glpiana, esatto
<vitaboban> da quando ho installato ubuntu il microfono non funziona
<ExPBoy> vitaboban, apri un terminale e digita alsamixer
<glpiana> shez_, non ha senso che io ti abbia chiesto l'output di fdisk. magari era un comando per un altro utente e l'hai preso per te. se la 32 bit va, perchè non metti la 32 bit e via?
<vitaboban> ho fatto già
<shez_> glpiana, ho un processore a 64 bit
<ExPBoy> vitaboban, e che dice alla voce microfono?
<glpiana> shez_, e quindi?
<jester-> vitaboban: il mic è nel buso giusto ?
<ExPBoy> eh
<jester-> e non è ciucco?
<brunocobalto> siete un po' scazzati oggi ragazzi, un aiuto dato con cosi' malavoglia perde proprio il valore dell'aiuto, vi suggerisco un po' di meditazione dinamica...http://www.osho.com/it/meditate/active-meditations/dynamic-meditation
<shez_> dovrebbe essere ottimizzato per ubuntu 64 bit
<ExPBoy> brunocobalto, io invece ti suggerisco di trollare di meno
<vitaboban> mic. interno
<jester-> brunocobalto: su altri canali ti avrebbero bannato 3 ore fa
<shez_> glpiana, perchè andare in treciclo quando hi la bicicletta?
<ExPBoy> scappato
<shez_> *ho
<ExPBoy> vitaboban, si ma i valori come sono ?
<glpiana> shez_, al massimo è il software che è ottimizzato per l'hardware. io preferisoc comuqnue un sistema a 32 su processore a 64 che funziona, piuttosto che un 64 bt in cui non posso usare la tastiera. secondo me, e qui mi fermo perchè devo andare a breve, meglio la 32 che gira e senza cryptare i dischi
<ExPBoy> MM?
<ExPBoy> 00?
<glpiana> shez_, secondo te il confronto 32 bit vs 64 bit è come triciclo e bicicletta?
<shez_> glpiana, per alcune cose si
<glpiana> bah
<shez_> :)
<vitaboban> che valori,non ho capito
<ExPBoy> vero va molto meglio il 32 a volte
<glpiana> in un uso normale del pc non si nota la differenza, checchè tu ne dica
<ExPBoy> vitaboban, ma hai aperto alsamixer?
<jester-> glpiana: 32 > 64 non ti accorgi della differenza
<jester-> ma 64 fa figo
<shez_> glpiana, ci sentiamo quando hai più tempo. devo andare anche io. ciao
<glpiana> ciao shez_
<jester-> poi magari ha un cazzo di ram e una cpu del menga ma 64 fa figo
<shez_> jester-, la 64 può supportare più ram
<ExPBoy> vitaboban, ok pare tu non voglia risolvere visto che non rispondi
<jester-> shez_: anche il 32 col pae
<jester-> ExPBoy: hanno parcheggiato male il l'apecar e fanno fatica a scendere
<brunocobalto> windonws non parte, sempre errore<directory principale windows>\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
<ExPBoy> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<ExPBoy> jester-,  eh
<ExPBoy> oggi con l'ape arrivano?
<vitaboban> non parte microfono
<jester-> ExPBoy: eh o apecross che è bagnato per terra
<ExPBoy> ma c'è un bel sole
<ExPBoy> il praticello è bello asciutto :P
<jester-> ci vuole qualche giorno per asciugare bene
<jester-> ExPBoy: intanto cantano trollalleru trollalla
<brunocobalto> come si dice partizionamento in inglese_
<ExPBoy> mha
<jester-> vadaviaiciapp
<ExPBoy> lol
<f843d0> jester-: ma quello non e` Gaelico?
<jizx> salve. sto provando a installare ubuntu 14.10 tramite usb ma ho dei problemi....
<elia> ciao ragazzi, ho un piccolo problema
<elia> quando lascio il computer senza toccare il mouse o tastiera (quando guardo un video per esempio) mi va in standby da solo
<elia> sapete come risolvere il problema? grazie
<elia> il tempo è di circa 5 minuti
<f843d0> elia: se gia` disabilitando lo screensaver persiste, potrebbe essere il DPMS
<nino> buonpomeriggio
<nino> sto tentando di installare lubuntu su un vecchio thinkpad R31, ma mi da errore kernel panic etc etc... qualche suggerimento?
<nino> grazie
<nino> bon pomeriggio
<nino> sto cercando di installare lubuntu su un vecchio thinkpad r31 ma mi da kernel panic etc etc ... qualche consiglio?
<nino> grazie
<bobo_93> buongiorno, ho installato ubuntu server, appena insrisco la stringa sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, mi dice che è impossibile trovare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop. Qualche consiglio?
<bobo_93> buongiorno, ho installato ubuntu server, appena insrisco la stringa sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, mi dice che è impossibile trovare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop. Qualche consiglio?
<glaget> buongiorno a tutti. E' la prma volta che uso irc e volevo sapere come funziona. Grazie.
<bobo_93> qualcuno può rispondermi?
<bobo_93> buongiorno, ho installato ubuntu server, appena insrisco la stringa sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, mi dice che è impossibile trovare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop. Qualche consiglio?
<elia> come si disattivano gli screensaver su ubuntu 14.10?
<jester-> elia: in impostazioni di sistema salvaschermo
<elia> jester-: scusami ma non trovo la scritta salvaschermo
<bobo_93> come faccio a installare un'interfaccia grafica in ubuntu server?
<jester-> bobo_93: vuoi un esktop di serie o grafica minimale
<bobo_93> cosa mi consigli?
<mattiaaloe> salve ieri ho istallato l'ultima versione di Ubuntu
<mattiaaloe> ma ho riscontrato un prolema con il puntatore del mause
<ergef> descrivi meglio
<onepbl> buonasera a tutti, vorrei invertire lo scrolling del mouse per armonizzarlo con mac... ho cercato delle guide su internet ma sono vecchie e non funzionanano, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<onepbl> ho ubuntu 14.10
<He4dShOt> onepbl, perchè non armonizzare il mac con il resto del mondo?
<ergef> è da 4 anni che aiuto persone con ubuntu ma tu sei la prima che mi chiede una cosa del genere.
<enzotib> onepbl, che ambiente grafico usi?
<jester-> onepbl: non è evoluto come osx che permette di scegliere il senso dello scrolling
<onepbl> ubuntu 14.10
<enzotib> jester-, invece sì, almeno xubuntu lo fa
<jester-> ma va?
<enzotib> jester-, ma mi pare anche ubuntu liscio
<jester-> enzotib: kakka che uso mi pare di no
<enzotib> jester-, dato che mi sono abituato allo "scroll naturale", sto anch'io adattando il resto del mondo al mac
<enzotib> onepbl, un attimo che controllo
<jester-> enzotib: lol
<jester-> enzotib: in vm fa come il mac
<enzotib> jester-, sì, infatti non posso controllare in vm
<jester-> su hd mai commesso il sacrilegio lol
<enzotib> onepbl, mi fai vedere una schermata della finestra relativa a Impostazioni -> Mouse e Touchpad?
<enzotib> !image | onepbl
<ubot-it> onepbl: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<enzotib> onepbl, comunque dovrebbe essere  impostazioni > mouse e touchpad > pulsanti e feedback >  inverti direzione rotella
<onepbl> enzotib, scusa si è disconnesso
<onepbl> enzotib, comunque non permette di interagire con pulsanti e rotella
<enzotib> onepbl, ma ti riferisci al mouse o al touchpad?
<onepbl> enzotib, mouse
<pinglix> c'è qualcuno in linea ?
<enzotib> !nessuno | pinglix
<ubot-it> pinglix: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<enzotib> onepbl, in ubuntu tweak dovrebbe essere possibile impostare questa cosa
<pinglix> ieri ho installato ubuntu 14.0.4 ed ho scelto sovrascrivi windows. avevo un disco con 2 partizioni una per win e una per i dati. mi ha cancellato entrambe ed ho perso tutti i dati che avevo salvato
<cristian_c> pinglix, forse hai scelto di cancellare tutto il disco
<cristian_c> che è esattamente quello che è accaduto
<pinglix> no ho solo scelto l'opzione sostituisci windows, dopo riprovo ma ormai ho perso la partizione dati. lui ha fatto una swap piccola ed ha usato l'intero disco
<cristian_c> pinglix, sei sicuro esista come opzione?
<pinglix> la scelta era: dual boot, sostituisci windows e altro ...
<pinglix> in più la versione live accede ad eth0 mentre la versione installata non abilita eth0 e neanche spegne il computer, rimane in shutdown perenne
<cristian_c> pinglix, confermo, c'è l'opzione 'cancella il disco e installa ubuntu'
<onepbl> enzotib, non so dove cercare
<cristian_c> pinglix, non è che hai un ubuntu tarocco?
<pinglix> è la ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<pinglix> adesso scarico la versione a 32 bit e riprovo
<cristian_c> pinglix, allora posta una schermata del wizard d'installazione dalla live
<cristian_c> pinglix, ma non l'avevi già scaricata?
<pinglix> avevo una di 3 mesi fa, adesso scarico l'ultima che è ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<cristian_c> pinglix, no, per favore  avvia la live che dici abbia quest'opzione
<cristian_c> così la vediamo tutti
<pinglix> come faccio a postare una schermata ? non sono pratico di chat e sono solo ospite
<cristian_c> pinglix, intanto avvia la live
<cristian_c> poi al momento giusto, premi stamp
<pinglix> ok arrivo fra alcuni minuti
<cristian_c> pinglix, ma prima collegati qui da live
<onepbl> enzotib, non sono riuscito a trovarlo...
<pinglix> adesso sono sulla live che ho usato ieri
<cristian_c> pinglix, ok, ora fai partire il wizard d'installazione
<pinglix> gia fatto
<cristian_c> pinglix, e  fermati alla schermata in cui permette di scegliere il tipo d'installazione
<cristian_c> posta la schermata
<cristian_c> !image | pinglix
<ubot-it> pinglix: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pinglix> ma ora non ho piu windows quindi non mi chiede di sostituire windows. ora mi chiede di reinstallare ubuntu, installarlo a fianco o eliminare ubuntu
<cristian_c> pinglix, ma posta comunque la schermata
<cristian_c> pinglix, quante opzioni c'erano nel wizard?
<pinglix> la schermata e' su imgur.com
<cristian_c> pinglix, lol
<cristian_c> pinglix, posta il link
<onepbl> enzotib, ci sei ancora?
<onepbl> qualcuno sa darmi indicazioni su come invertire rotella del mouse?
<cristian_c> !chat | onepbl
<ubot-it> onepbl: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> onepbl, mi è venuta un'idea
<onepbl> cristian_c, cioè?
<pinglix> https://imgur.com/share/i/mA50w2t
<cristian_c> pinglix, puoi postare un link che sia visibile anche da altri?
<cristian_c> visto che quel link riporta alla home
<cristian_c> un link pubblico , intendo
<pinglix> https://i.imgur.com/mA50w2t.jpg c'e' solo questo link e a me funziona
<pinglix> mancava il .jpg
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pinglix, controllo un attimo
<pinglix> qualche idea del perche' la live tiri su eth0 e la distro installata no ? neanche wlan0. e non fa lo shutdown corretto
<cristian_c> pinglix, allora, apri un terminale e digita: ifconfig .-a
<cristian_c> pinglix, allora, apri un terminale e digita: ifconfig -a
<pinglix> vedo eth0 e lo
<pinglix> infatti navigo via cavo
<cristian_c> pinglix, ok, allora riavvia sull'ubuntu già installato
<cristian_c> pinglix, l'immagine è questa, comunque: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=install_03_precise.png
<pinglix> l'immagine non era quella aveva le scelte a radio button
<pinglix> come quella postata prima
<cristian_c> anche questa ha le opzioni a radiobutton :P
<pinglix> si ma era sicuramente diversa, non c'era la grafica ma solo testuale
<pinglix> se riavvio pero' devo andare chattare da un altro pc
<cristian_c> pinglix, in ogni caso, un bel backup ci vorrebbe quando si brasano partizioni
<cristian_c> anche senza brasarle
<pinglix> lo so ma mi fidavo di ubuntu
<pinglix> di solito partiziono a mano
<cristian_c> pinglix, io ricordo che una volta c'era l'opzione 'cancella tutto il disco e installa ubuntu'
<cristian_c> si vede che hanno cambiato
<pinglix> ormai quello che e' perso e' perso
<cristian_c> pinglix, sì, però se per esempio ti muore il disco e non hai il backup, son dolori lo stesso
<pinglix> adesso vorrei far funzionare la rete e il wifi e lo shutdown
<pinglix> adesso riavvio ci vediao fra 3 minuti
<pinglix> devo andare via per 20 minuti ci siete ancora dopo ?
<akis24> si si ci trovi pinglix
<cristian_c> pinglix, tu prova, se qualcuno risponde alle domande, bene
<Iltraix> Salve,ho estratto bruscamente una chiavetta usb e dal momento ubuntu e xp non funzionano,in altre parole il pc é morto
<cristian_c> Iltraix, non è che si sono incasinate le porte usb?
<Iltraix> Non lo so,
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Iltraix, in che senso, non funzionano?
<cristian_c> Iltraix, sicuro che sia un problema legato a quello da te descritto?
<francis95> Ciao a tutti :)
<Iltraix> accendo il PC e vado sulla partizione di ubuntu e mi dice:aspetta accendo il pc
<cristian_c> lol
<Iltraix> errore:hd0 out of disk
<cristian_c> Iltraix, mi sembra strano che una memoria usb produca tutto questo
<Iltraix> errore: couldn't read file
<cristian_c> Iltraix, posta schermata
<cristian_c> !image | Iltraix
<ubot-it> Iltraix: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<francis95> qualcuno di voi sa perché con LG Nexus 5 il trasferimento di file non funziona bene? uso la 12.04
<pinglix> adesso ho la ubuntu su ma ifconfig -a vede solo lo
<Iltraix> Non ho capito
<cristian_c> francis95, non saprei, collegalo al pc e spiega qual è esattamente il problema
<cristian_c> Iltraix, posta una schermata di ciò che vedi sullo schermo
<cristian_c> pinglix, apri terminale
<pinglix> già fatto
<cristian_c> pinglix, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> pinglix, ricopia l'outpu e postalo su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | pinglix
<ubot-it> pinglix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Iltraix> La mia postazione in questo momento é iPad
<pinglix> il chip è un broadcom BCM4311 WLAN BCM4401 per ethernet
<Iltraix> ci sono un sacco di immagini
<cristian_c> Iltraix, ?
<pinglix> come a postare l'output se non va su internet ?
<cristian_c> pinglix, e la wifi, invece?
<cristian_c> pinglix, e lo posti da ipaddo
<pinglix> BCM4311 802.11b/g
<cristian_c> pinglix, ok, il problema è noto
<francis95> Ubuntu lo riconosce come dispositivo, ma ho problemi con la copia e lo spostamento dei file
<francis95> mi da questo errore: "libmtp error: Unknown error."
<pinglix> cioè ? la live funziona su eth0 mentre quella installata non va neanche via cavo
<cristian_c> pinglix, doppia broadcom da problemi
<pinglix> quindi non posso installare ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> pinglix, scusa, ma non l'hai già installato?
<cristian_c> lol
<pinglix> si ma se non va internet devo cambiarla con qualcos'altro
<cristian_c> francis95, installa gMTP
<cristian_c> !info gMTP
<ubot-it> gmtp (source: gmtp): simple MP3 player client for MTP based devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-2 (trusty), package size 122 kB, installed size 402 kB
<cristian_c> francis95, inoltre, prova a impostare il telefono in modalità archiviazione di massa
<Iltraix> Mi scritto di andare su questo https:imgur.com e ho cliccato
<cristian_c> pinglix, il problema a quanto so è risolvibile
<cristian_c> pinglix, ho detto che da problemi, non ho detto che è incompatibile
<cristian_c> Iltraix, posta il link alla schermata
<pinglix> proverò la versione 14.0.1 a 32 bit
<cristian_c> pinglix, non so se cambia molto, il problema non dipende dai bit
<cristian_c> *dall'architettura del processore
<pinglix> se è un problema noto avranno anche fatto una patch
<francis95> l'opzione archivio di massa non è presente
<cristian_c> pinglix, a quanto so, c'è un metodo di risoluzione
<cristian_c> che devo cercare come minimo
<cristian_c> francis95, quali opzioni hai oltre a mtp?
<francis95> PTP per le foto
<cristian_c> francis95, ok
<cristian_c> francis95, allora , installa gMTP
<francis95> fatto, sto aprendo
<pinglix> ovviamente è impossibile recuperare i dati della partizione dati visto che non esiste più
<cristian_c> pinglix, a parte quello, non ho capito se ti interessa risolvere il problema
<pinglix> devo far funzionare il pc in wifi
<giorgio> buonasera
<cristian_c> pinglix, cat etc/modprobe.d/broadcom-sta-common.conf
<Iltraix> Cristian  ti rifaccio la domanda,ubuntu e xp dopo che ho estrapolato una usb sono in crasc,non funzionano n'è uno ne l'a
<cristian_c> pinglix, cat /etc/modprobe.d/broadcom-sta-common.conf
<giorgio> vorrei installare ubuntu su un netbook
<cristian_c> Iltraix, infatti ti chiedo di postare la schermata
<giorgio> non posso sto usando un altro computer per scaricare ubuntu
<cristian_c> giorgio, se il netbook non è performante, meglio xubuntu o lubuntu
<cristian_c> giorgio, ?
<giorgio> ok ma xubuntu a 64 bit
<cristian_c> <giorgio> non posso sto usando un altro computer per scaricare ubuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<giorgio> o 32 bit
<cristian_c> giorgio, dipende dal processore
<giorgio> ha 2 gb di ram
<cristian_c> se è a 64 bit , puoi installare 32 o 64
<giorgio> penso un dual core
<cristian_c> se è a 32 solo la 32 bit
<cristian_c> giorgio, controlla
<giorgio> samsung n150 plus
<pinglix> non esiste il file
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> quale file?
<pinglix> il file .conf
<giorgio> un attimo
<pinglix> nella cartella c'è solo un iwlwifi.conf
<giorgio> allora
<pinglix> più pochi altri file balcklist-xxxxx.conf
<giorgio> atomn450
<giorgio> 1.6 ghz
<giorgio> windows 7 starter
<cristian_c> Atom N450
<cristian_c> eh, sì
<Iltraix> Mi dice Errore hd0out of disk.  Errore couldn't read file
<cristian_c> pinglix, sto cercando
<giorgio> quindi?
<giorgio> sai se è 32 o 64?
<cristian_c> pinglix, ls /etc/modprobe.d/
<cristian_c> Iltraix, e tre, posta la schermata
<pinglix> già fatto
<pinglix> c'è un alsa-base.conf
<cristian_c> pinglix, posta tutto su pastebin
<giorgio> o cristian allora ?
<giorgio> e poi posso metterlo su usb?
<giorgio> e successivamente installarlo?
<cristian_c> giorgio, dunque, è a 64 bit
<giorgio> perfetto
<cristian_c> giorgio, la live puoi crearla sull'usb, con l'apposito programma
<giorgio> xfetto grazie mille arrivederci
<cristian_c> giorgio, sei su winz?
<Iltraix> La schermata é nera le uniche compaiono sono quelle che già ti ho scritto,oppure non ti ho capito
<cristian_c> Iltraix, sì, ma vorrei vederla lo stesso
<cristian_c> francis95, funza?
<Iltraix> ma é nera,e c'é scritto Errore:hd0 out of disk
<cristian_c> Iltraix, ok, ma non puoi postarla?
<Iltraix> ti ci faccio una foto
<cristian_c> Iltraix, sì
<francis95> purtroppo no... si blocca al collegamento
<cristian_c> francis95, un attimo
<francis95> riporto il messaggio nella finestra di  errore : " Impossibile ottenere i parametri di memoria dal dispositivo - hanno bisogno di staccare."
<pinglix> http://i.imgur.com/ndVZ5dxb.jpg
<cristian_c> francis95, http://askubuntu.com/questions/87667/getting-mtp-enabled-devices-to-work-with-ubuntu
<cristian_c> pinglix, non si legge niente, non puoi usare pastebin?
<cristian_c> è minuscola quella foto, lol
<cristian_c> !paste | pinglix
<ubot-it> pinglix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pinglix> basta cliccare sulla foto io la vedo grande
<cristian_c> pinglix, se ci faccio clic, non accade niente
<Iltraix> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/PP06oEyDQ42ctzXqu9EL
<cristian_c> pinglix, per favore, utilizza il servizio pastebin
<Iltraix> Cristian non ho mai usato il supporto ubuntu,la foto si vede?
<cristian_c> Iltraix, sì, si vede
<cristian_c> Iltraix, avvia una live
<pinglix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9076446/ ho postato ls e dmesg
<Iltraix> cioè?
<Iltraix> da dove
<cristian_c> Iltraix, il supporto con cui hai installato, lo puoi avviare anche in modalità live
<pinglix> c'è un file blacklist-bcm43.conf cosa vuol dire ?
<cristian_c> pinglix, quali driver sta utilizzando il tuo wifi?
<Iltraix> E come si fá?accendo e spengo il pc è poi lo faccio partire dalla live
<cristian_c> pinglix, puoi postarmi il risultato completo di: lshw -C network?
<cristian_c> Iltraix, dvd o usb?
<cristian_c> pinglix, ora proviamo a vedere anche se ho poco tempo
<Iltraix> usb
<cristian_c> Iltraix, avviala e scegli 'prova ubuntu' invece di 'installa ubuntu'
<Iltraix> si,ho già provato ma non fa niente,non parte
<cristian_c> Iltraix, non parte la live?
<cristian_c> Posta un'altra schermata
<Iltraix> no no
<cristian_c> ?
<Iltraix> arrivo ti faccio un'altra foto
<cristian_c> Iltraix, sì, ma dalla live
<pinglix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9076580/ lshw, lsmod, lspci e il file blacklist-bc43.info
<cristian_c> pinglix, quali driver wifi hai attivato?
<Iltraix> Mi si é spento da solo e non mi si accende più
<pinglix> io nessuno a mano
<cristian_c> Iltraix, sicuro che non hai un guasto hardware?
<cristian_c> pinglix, ?
<cristian_c> Iltraix, quando si è spento da solo?
<Iltraix> credo di no,fino a poco fá
<cristian_c> Iltraix, a me pare che il tuo pc abbia problemi grossi in generale, a prescindere dal sistema operativo
<pinglix> guarda l'output di lsmod
<cristian_c> Iltraix, a volte se c'è un problema elettrico, succedono cose del genere
<cristian_c> Iltraix, prova a staccarlo dalla corrente e farlo riposare un po'
<cristian_c> pinglix, no, dico, dopo aver installato ubuntu, come hai attivato i driver broadcom wifi?
<Iltraix> Ok
<pinglix> non ho fatto niente manualmente
<cristian_c> pinglix, ok, allora devi installare i driver wifi
<cristian_c> o meglio il firmware tramite l'apposita guida wiki
<pinglix> infatti non va ma non va neanche eth0
<cristian_c> !broadcom | pinglix
<ubot-it> pinglix: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> pinglix, il fatto dell'eth0 è legato alla doppia broadcom, ma è un altro problema
<cristian_c> pinglix, in particolare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installare_i_driver_b43_senza_connessione_internet
<pinglix> il file blacklist-b43.conf cosa fa ? devo eliminarlo ?
<cristian_c> pinglix, no
<cristian_c> pinglix, fai come ti ho detto
<shez_> salve a tutti!
<shez_> ho un problema con con ubuntu 64 bit
<shez_> glpiana, quando accendo il pc la tastiera non viene riconosciuta, devo riavviare o resettare per avere la tastira , se bootto da cd con la live di ubuntu la tastiera viene riconosciuta.
<krabador> shez_, stai chiamando un utente assente
<krabador> shez_, tastiera usb?
<shez_> no normale
<krabador> shez_, notebook o fisso?
<shez_> con la 32 bit funzionava tutto
<shez_> fisso
<krabador> shez_, ma se accendi il pc, e provi ad andare nel bios, la tastiera ti ci fa andare,e si muove correttamente al suo interno?
<shez_> no, la tastiera non funzione da quando parte il banner della scheda madre
<shez_> *funziona
<krabador> shez_, allora ubuntu non c'entra
<shez_> ok è un problema hardware della scheda madre?
<krabador> shez_, si, o la tastiera stessa sta iniziando a non funzionare, o la scheda madre sta iniziando ad avere qualche problema a riguardo
<krabador> shez_, prova un'altra tastiera ps(2
<krabador> ps/2
<shez_> ok farò delle prove
<krabador> shez_, posso chiederti cpu/scheda madre, per favore?
<shez_> mobo: asrock 990fx extreme
<shez_> cpu: amd 3500 8 core 64 bit
<shez_> pensi a qualche problema di compatibilità?
<shez_> krabador, cmq grazie
<krabador> shez_, con il chipset 9xx di amd, è stato riscontrato un problema con lo iommu. in sua presenza non vanno porte usb e lan , in 64bit,
<krabador> shez_, sicuro che la tastiera non sia quindi usb?
<shez_> sicurissimo
<shez_> la lan cmq va
<krabador> shez_, in quel caso, se non abilitata da bios, "usb keyboard" o "usb legacy" , puo' non andare all'accensione
<shez_> krabador, ora sto scrivendo dal pc incriminato...
<shez_> krabador, quello che non capisco è il perchè invece funzioni dopo aver riavviato o resettato
<krabador> shez_, se , quando accendi non va, e se riavvii, o spegni e riaccendi, va, allora, è piu' facile sia un problema della motherboard
<shez_> krabador, oppure il perche se accendo il pc avviando direttamente la live di ubuntu funzia tutto
<shez_> krabador, ho anche aggiornato il bios della scheda madre...
<krabador> shez_, se quando accendi il pc, prima di far partire la live, di ubuntu, come ti chiedevo prima, latastiera non ti fa accedere al bios, è un problema o di tastiera o di scheda madre
<shez_> krabador, no da live va tutto liscio
<krabador> shez_, anche se quando accendi il pc, non riesci ad accedere a bios ?
<shez_> krabador, devo andare a mangiare sorry, ritorno fra poco.....
<krabador> shez_, magari entra direttamente quando hai tempo
<shez_> krabador, si faccio il boot da cd diretto
<krabador> shez_, ma hai capito la domanda che ti ho fatto?
<shez_> krabador, penso di si, ho fatto la prova a avviare il pc da live  metto il cd nel lettore e anziche leggere su HD legge il cd, in quel caso la tastiera va
<krabador> shez_, ma prima che vada in boot la live, la tastiera va?
<shez_> krabador, vado ci si sente dopo se ci sei cmq grazie
<krabador> a tuo comodo
<shez_> krabador, non l'ho provto questo...
<krabador> ed è quello che ti sto chiedendo da prima
<krabador> dai, quando torni, facciamo qualche prova
<Riki001> Ciao
<Riki001> Volevo chiedere un consiglio
<enzotib> !chiedi | Riki001
<ubot-it> Riki001: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Iltraix> Cristian ci sei ancora?
<shez_> krabador, rieccomi
<shez_> krabador, che prove avevi in mente?
<Iltraix> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/nD3emNjpS6eaaTe2RzEX.
<krabador> shez_, vedi se riesci ad entrare nel bios
<krabador> con la tastiera
<shez_> krabador, con la live?
<krabador> shez_, allora, non ci stiamo capendo
<Iltraix> C'é qualcuno che puó aiutarmi ?
<shez_> krabador, normalmente?
<krabador> shez_, entrare nel bios, è una cosa che avviene prima, di caricare una live, o un sistema operativo
<krabador> shez_, c'è solo un modo
<krabador> shez_, ed è premere il tasto corrispondente dalla tastiera, in accensione, del pc
<krabador> shez_, se non va
<krabador> è un problema della tastiera o della scheda madre, fisico.
<shez_> krabador, ok, allora questa prova l'ho gia fatta
<krabador> shez_, e te l'ho chiesta circa 4 volte prima
<shez_> krabador, pensavo di essermi chiarito a riguardo sopra.....
<shez_> krabador, se accendo il pc dopo che è stato spento per circa 5 - 6 min con alimentatore staccato, il problema si presenta, quindi non riesco ad accedere al bios
<shez_> se riavvio/resetto invece funzia tutto ma si sballa la schermata dove bisogna inserire la password per l'accesso al disco
<Iltraix> Ubuntu e xp non mi funzionano piú dopo aver estratto una chiavetta usb prima del dovuto
<shez_> krabador, sballa la schermata nel senso che non compare la parte grafica della schermata ma solo le lettere in carattere time new romans
<shez_> krabador, mentre mangiavo pensavo di rimediarmi un adattatore ps/2 a usb e vedere se è un problema di porta seriale.....
<Iltraix> C'é qualcuno che mi puó aiutare
<asdfmovielover> scusate, che fine han fatto i tool pnpdump e isapnp in ubuntu?
<krabador> shez_, è una prova che puoi fare
<shez_> krabador, perche da live invece non riscontro il problema?
<shez_> krabador, premetto che non ho provato ad accedere dal bios con live su....
<shez_> Iltrax, hai provato a riavviare il pc?
<Iltraix> Si ma non parte
<shez_> Iltraix, non parte tipo non si accende nessun led del case? al boot ci arrivi?
<krabador> shez_, se malfunziona fisicamente, lo scenario si amplia
<Iltraix> si si ci arrivo
<asdfmovielover> scusate, che fine han fatto i tool pnpdump e isapnp in ubuntu?
<krabador> shez_, procurati un'altra tastiera usb
<krabador> *ps/2
<shez_> krabador, altra prova da fare, premeto che la tastiera in 32 bit funzionava...
<shez_> Iltraix, che errori ti da?
<shez_> krabador, e il pc aveva la stessa configurazione.....
<asdfmovielover> shez_: scollega e ricollega la tastiera, lancia modprobe (digita tramite la tastiera a schermo col mouse), cosa ti riporta?
<Iltraix> Ti posto due foto
<shez_> Iltraix, !paste
<krabador> shez_, se al primo colpo non va, neanche per accendere a bios,. successivamente va, poi non va di nuovo quando hai isolato la scheda madre, per qualche minuto, è in problema motherboard
<asdfmovielover> !usb-devices
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usb-devices'
<shez_> krabador, ok la cosa mi preoccupa un po'......
<Iltraix> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/1H77ufbqSpmzDnC5tbuw
<shez_> asdfmovielover, cosè modprobe?
<shez_> Iltraix, quello è grub prova a lanciare ubuntu in recovery mode......
<Iltraix> Ok
<Iltraix> ti posto un'altra foto
<shez_> Iltraix, si grazie
<Iltraix> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/DTcQDZhVTmSUJO4JZXP6
<shez_> asdfmovielover, che parametri devo dare a modprobe?
<shez_> Iltraix, ti è andato in kenel-panic.....
<Iltraix> Lo so,esiste un modo per risolverlo
<shez_> Iltraix, hai provato a rimettere la chiavetta come prima e poi a riavviare?
<Iltraix> si ma niente
<Iltraix> l'ho rifatto anche adesso ma niente
<Iltraix> Shez hai qualche altro suggerimento.?
<Iltraix> shez ci sei???
<shez_> Iltraix, si dimmi
<Iltraix> Se avevi qualche altro suggerimento
<shez_> Iltraix, hai fatto la prova che ti dicevo?
<shez_> Iltraix, rimettere la chiavetta, spegnere e poi riaccendere il pc?
<Iltraix> giá fatto...ma niente
<shez_> Iltraix, quando hai tolto la chiavetta in chiusura di ubuntu?
<Iltraix> no era operativo
<Iltraix> ma non mi. Funziona neanche xp
<shez_> Iltraix, il pc non riesce ad accedere alle partizioni....
<Iltraix> si
<shez_> Iltraix, altrimenti xp avrebbe fatto partire scandisk
<shez_> Iltraix, hai dati importanti?
<Iltraix> tipo
<shez_> Iltraix, tipo reistallazione?
<Iltraix> e dove si trova?....nella riga di comando
<andrea-> buonasera
<shez_> Iltraix, puoi provare a salvare i dati se vai il boot da chiavetta o da cd con una live e vedi se riesci ad accedere dalla live alle varie partizioni....
<shez_> *fai
<Iltraix> ci ho provato ma non mi fa niente sia da usb che da cd,infatti sono disperato
<shez_> Iltraix, hai cifrato l'Hard disk?
<andrea-> ho installato ubuntu nel mio portatile usando tutto il disco a disposizione, quindi non ho creato manualmente partizioni...ora vorrei affiancare un'altra distro linux, come posso fare per partizionare al meglio il disco ?
<Iltraix> no come si fa
<shez_> Iltraix, durante l'installazione c'è da spuntare una casella.... non so se lo hai installato tu
<Iltraix> si fino a prima ho sempre utilizzato sia ubuntu che xp
<shez_> Iltraix, per far avviare la live da cd o chiavetta dovresti entrare nel bios del tuo portatile e settare boot da .... cd/chiavetta, a quel punto ti dovrebbe partire l'installazione
<krabador> andrea-, riduci lo spazio della root attuale, da live
<Iltraix> l'unica operazione che posso fare é dal boot oppure quando devo selezionare il sistema operativo,dalla riga di comando
<shez_> Iltraix, ricordati che tutti i dati sulla partizione dove andrai a  reinstallare andranno persi
<shez_> Iltraix, ti ricordi su che partizione hai messo ubuntu?
<Iltraix> no,
<andrea-> krabador,  quando sono in live con la distro che voglio installare, cosa dovrei fare di preciso?
<Iltraix> h un hp papillion
<shez_> Iltraix, ok
<shez_> Iltraix, ti ricordi quanto spazio avevi dato a windows e quanto a ubuntu?
<Iltraix> no,non mi ricordo
<andrea-> krabador,  ubuntu  mi chiese se volevo installare a fianco di win o al posto di win, ma ora non ho queste opzioni, devo fare manualmente ma purtroppo non so come procedere
<shez_> Iltraix, ok
<cristian_c> Iltraix, hai fatto la prova?
<shez_> Iltraix, quante partizioni avevi su l'hard disk?
<Iltraix> mi sembra 3/4
<Iltraix> Cristian quale?
<shez_> Iltraix, ok una conteneva i file di ripristino del poratile giusto?
<Iltraix> si,penso
<shez_> Iltraix, il portatile aveva windows di serie quando l'hai comprato?
<Iltraix> si XP
<shez_> Iltraix, ti spiego, nei portatili quelli un po' più nuovi, di fabbrica inseriscono una partizione dove sono localizzati i driver del pc, se si sputtana windows basta che ripristini da quei file con un programma di che solitamente trovi gia installato, se cancelli quella poi devi andarti a cercare i driver in internet e installarli manualmente per tutte le componenti del portatile....
<shez_> Iltraix, ho visto che c'è una partizione chiamata sr0 e suppongo che sia la chiavetta che il sistema operativo non ha smontato.....
<Iltraix> E dove si trova
<shez_> Iltraix, ha mio avviso basterebbe rimouvere quella per sistemare il problema senza reistallare tutto
<Iltraix> Ci puó stare ma dove la trovo
<Iltraix> devo entrare nel boot
<shez_> Iltraix, per farlo dovresti andare sul bios settare il lettore cd come boot primario inserire una distro live e vedere se si avvia il pc con quella, vedere se ti "vede" la partizione fantasma e smontarla in manuale
<shez_> Iltraix, sul portatile hai un lettore di schede SD?
<Iltraix> No
<shez_> Iltraix, sai entrare nel boot?
<Iltraix> si
<shez_> Iltraix, ok accedi al boot
<Iltraix> ho anche i cd originali di win xp
<shez_> Iltraix, poi vai sulla schermata boot
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Iltraix, a volte se c'è un problema elettrico, succedono cose del genere
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Iltraix, prova a staccarlo dalla corrente e farlo riposare un po'
<cristian_c> <Iltraix> Ok
<shez_> Iltraix, lascia Winzozz per il momento...
<Iltraix> Sono nel bios
<shez_> Iltraix, si fai questa prova, mi raccomando spegni il pc e stacca la batteria per circa 5-6 min poi riaccendi e vedi che succede se non va proviamo con la live
<Iltraix> adesso
<shez_> Iltraix, adesso?
<Iltraix> Ok fatto
<cristian_c> Iltraix, quindi il pc si accende, almeno?
<shez_> Iltraix, prova prima a spegnere come ti ho detto poi proviamo se si avvia con la live ti aspetto qui.
<Iltraix> si si...era attaccato male
<Iltraix> Ok a dopo
<shez_> cristian_c, credo che il pc vede ancora la chiavetta, mi ha postato delle foto con l'errore se vuoi te le ripropongo
<cristian_c> shez_, sì
<shez_> cristian_c, https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/DTcQDZhVTmSUJO4JZXP6
<shez_> cristian_c, ho notato che ancora c'è la partizione sr0 che dovrebbe essere la chiavetta....
<cristian_c> shez_, non mi pare
<cristian_c> semmai il masterizzatore
<cristian_c> shez_, inoltre, non ho ancora capito cosa c'entra la memoria usb con il mancato avvio del sistema
<shez_> cristian_c, è capitato anche a me di avere problemi con il mancato smontaggio di una chiavetta e di non farmi avviare il pc
<cristian_c> e qual era il problema?
<shez_> cristain_c, avevo ubuntu 10 e qualcosa, ho risolto accedendo con una live e smontando l'immagine della chiavetta in manuale
<shez_> cristian_c, semplicemente non partiva il pc....
<cristian_c> shez_, l'immagine?
<shez_> cristian_c, come in questo caso....
<cristian_c> non ho capito cosa intendi con 'immagine'
<shez_> cristian_c, per qualche motivo ubuntu vedeva ancora la chiavetta, anche se questa non c'era più...
<shez_> cristian_c, l'immagine che compare nel gestore finestre...
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> shez_, quindi non era stato smontato
<Iltraix> No niente
<shez_> cristian_c, si nel mio caso non aveva smontato la chiave, quando ho riavviato non partiva più....
<cristian_c> shez_, comunque, la live non condivide dati con ubuntu installata
<shez_> cristian_c, ma dovresti vedere le partizioni
<cristian_c> shez_, sì
<cristian_c> ok
<shez_> Iltraix, vai sul bios
<Iltraix> vado
<Iltraix> ok ci sono
<shez_> Iltraix, vai sulla schermata boot
<shez_> poi se riesci fai una foto e inviala
<Iltraix> ok
<Iltraix> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/3zliBHYgStOmalRnBOTi
<Iltraix> Shez perdo 2 min
<shez_> Iltraix, ok, seleziona con le frecce il cd rom
<shez_> Iltraix, ok ti scrivo la procedura
<Iltraix> Fatto,ma giá ci ho provato,con il c'è originale di win
<Iltraix> cd
<shez_> Iltraix, seleziona il cd rom poi con il tasto + porta il cd rom in prima posizione
<Iltraix> Fatto
<shez_> Iltraix, non devi usare Winzozz, ma ubuntu live
<shez_> Iltraix, hai un cd con masterizzato ubuntu live?
<Iltraix> ma io il cd di ubuntu non ce l'ho
<shez_> Iltraix. ah ecco....
<shez_> Iltraix, allora, dovresti scaricarti l'immagine cd di ubuntu live e masterizzarla
<Iltraix> nella vita ci vuol fortuna....il mio magnifico cd room é anti pirateria,legge solo quelli originali
<shez_> Iltraix, la metti nel lettore cd, poi entri nel bios e posizioni come boot primario il lettore cd come ti ho spiegato sopra, poi vai su exit e salvi le modifiche il pc partira leggendo da cd con la live di ubuntu
<shez_> Iltraix, a quel punto ti comparirà una schermata in cui ti chiede di scegliere se provare ubuntu oppure installarlo, selezioni prova ubuntu e si avviaerà la distro in live.
<Iltraix> il lettore non mi legge i cd masterizzati
<shez_> Iltraix, solo i masterizzati oppure tutti i cd?
<Iltraix> quando mi funzionava solo i masterizzati
<shez_> Iltraix, quindi adesso il lettore cd non funziona con nessun cd?
<Iltraix> Bravo
<shez_> Iltraix, ah bene
<Iltraix> benissimo
<shez_> Iltraix, hai possibilita di collegare un lettore cd usb?
<shez_> o dvd
<Iltraix> no
<cristian_c> shez_, mi chiedevo se potesse avviare la live usb invece del live cd
<Iltraix> infatti ubuntu lo installato dalla chiavetta
<Iltraix> arrivo
<shez_> cristian_c, non vedo boot da usb sul bios...
<shez_> cristian_c, se non può boottare da usb dovrebbe partire prima grub..
<shez_> Iltraix, prova a selezionare sulla finestra di boot hard drive
<shez_> Iltraix, poi premi invio, ti dovrebbe comparire una finestra con tutti i tipi di boot disponibili per quel bios
<cristian_c> shez_, sì, se il pc è vecchio, non puà
<cristian_c> ò
<cristian_c> a meno che non si usi plop
<cristian_c> shez_, anche se lui dice di aver installato via usb, lol
<shez_> :(
<shez_> cristian_c, lo puo aver fatto da winzozz
<shez_> utilizzando una partizione già creata appositamente...
<cristian_c> shez_, ah, ecco
<cristian_c> il che spiegherebbe molte cose
<cristian_c> Iltraix, quindi hai installato con wubi?
<Iltraix> Si
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Iltraix, dirlo prima no, eh?
<shez_> cristian_c, plop necessita di installazione?
<cristian_c> shez_, non ricordo com'era, sul wiki pare ci sia guida apposita
<cristian_c> shez_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PlopBootManager
<shez_> cristian_c, perche esiste anche per winzozz ma è un exe e quindi necessita di installazione
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Iltraix, lascia perdere wubi e installa come tutti i cristiani su partizione dedicata
<Iltraix> Scusa se non me lo chiedi come faccio a dirtelo
<Iltraix> quindi si risolve
<shez_> cristian_c, mi correggo è possibile farlo eseguire da floppy
<cristian_c> Iltraix, di certo non lo posso indovinare
<cristian_c> Iltraix, dovrebbe essere tra le prime informazioni da dare quando si chiede supporto in canale
<cristian_c> shez_, ci sono vari metodi se vedi bene
<cristian_c> tra cui il floppy
<Iltraix> E come faccio?
<shez_> cristian_c, a meno che non lo voglia installare da rete.... è l'unica soluzione
<cristian_c> Iltraix, ubuntu installato con wubi porta un sacco di casini notoriamente
<Iltraix> infatti
<shez_> Iltraix, che SO usi in questo momento
<cristian_c> la prossima volta, spiega cos'hai fatto dall'inizio
<Iltraix> non mancheró
<shez_> Iltraix, che SO usi in questo momento?
<Iltraix> xp
<Iltraix> xp
<shez_> Iltraix, hai dei floppy a disposizione?
<shez_> Iltraix, il lettore floppy funzia?
<Iltraix> in questo mom no,comunque spiegamelo lo stesso
<cristian_c> Iltraix, c'è qualcosa che funziona su quel pc?
<shez_> Iltraix, considera che non ho mai utilizzato questo programma..... cmq ti posso dare dei link e delle istruzioni per utilizzarlo
<cristian_c> shez_, esiste il wiki di ubuntu
<Iltraix> ahahahahah...
<shez_> cristian_c, :) dai che il floppy funzia...... :)
<cristian_c> perché rimandare a siti esterni?
<shez_> cristian_c, dovra installarsi la versione per win
<cristian_c> 	
<cristian_c> Per creare il floopy da cui avviare il boot manager attraverso Windows, utilizzare il programma rawwritewin.
<cristian_c> è scritto nella guida
<shez_> crearsi un floppy bootabile e poi utilizzare il floppy sul portatile di ubuntu, e tutto questo se va bene tutto
<shez_> si ma plop deve prendersi la versione per linux o per win?
<cristian_c> shez_, beh, immagino debba usare rawwritewin
<Iltraix> Ma invece un bel martello da carpentiere....cosí spacco tutto?
<cristian_c> Iltraix, beh, se aggiorni il pc con nuovo modello, non è che sia una cattiva idea
<Iltraix> ho un mac,quello lo utilizzavo solo per ubuntu
<shez_> Iltraix, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PlopBootManager
<shez_> Iltraix, questa e la guida su come installare plop, trovi anche sotto il programma per farlo da win
<Iltraix> Grazie...vado a vedere...e domani vi faccio sapere...
<shez_> Iltraix, dovrai utilizzare la iso che trovi nel file plpbt-5.0.14.zip
<Iltraix> Ok
<shez_> Iltraix, se hai dei dubbi vieni sul canale che poi ti aiuterà qualcuno a installare la iso.
<Iltraix> Siete stati gentilissimi
<Iltraix> buona serata alla prox
<shez_> Iltraix, un altra cosa..
<shez_> Iltraix, hai una porta pcmcia sul portatile?
<shez_> azz è andato...
<muijadin> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-19
<Ivanone> buongiorno
<Ivanone> buongiorno
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<yllysak> salve,vorrei chiedere de e' possibile installare su ubuntu 14.04 il seguente programma: https://repository.ags.gwsrv.com/AgentClient/ . si tratta di un programma agent di Goldbet di cui sono operatore,per me sarebbe fondamentale.grazie
<glpiana> yllysak, in questo canale non c'è supporto per software esterno. passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<ExPBoy> e comunque è un software windows
<yllysak> si volevo sapere se c'e un modo per farlo girare su ubuntu...  ho utilizzato linux e ne sono innamorato ma adesso ho questo problema...
<glpiana> yllysak, in questo canale non c'è supporto per software esterno. passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> e due
<yllysak> glpiana devo cliccare sul link per accedere?
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> yllysak, prova
<yllysak> clicco sul link ma niente...
<glpiana> yllysak, allora fai come scritto da ubot-it
<yllysak> ok grazie
<ghighu> sto installando ubuntu sul mio pc, per cancellare vista come devo fare?
<studio-user717> ciao a tutti
<studio-user717> qualcuno di buon cuore sarebbe disposto a darmi una mano? Sto cercando di configurare dei pc all'interno di una rete windows
<studio-user717> la rete è con dominio
<studio-user717> ed è la prima volta che approccio a linux
<ExPBoy> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<studio-user717> ho provato a seguire la guida
<glpiana> studio-user717, se apri le risorse di rete ti chiede user e password?
<studio-user717> no
<glpiana> studio-user717, ma visualizzi qualcosa?
<studio-user717> no non entra proprio
<studio-user717> e quando scrivo sudo sul terminale
<glpiana> studio-user717, no no no
<glpiana> non si capisce niente così
<studio-user717> mi dice che è impossibile risaolvere l'host
<studio-user717> e immagino
<studio-user717> se mi dite quello che vi serve per capire
<glpiana> studio-user717, allora, l'errore di sudo è dato dal fatto che hai messo mano, male, all'host name se il tuo è l'utente principale del pc
<studio-user717> io vi mando direttamente le notizie
<glpiana> studio-user717, hai scritto: "non entra proprio" chi e dove non entra?
<studio-user717> si probabile
<studio-user717> perchè fino a prima di metterlo in dominio
<studio-user717> non mi dava problemi di sudo
<studio-user717> in rete
<studio-user717> ricominciamo....? ;)
<glpiana> studio-user717, anzitutto non andare a capo continuamente :)
<studio-user717> ok
<studio-user717> sorryà
<studio-user717> sorry
<ExPBoy> eh
<glpiana> studio-user717, lo devi mettere in dominio per usarne le risorse in rete o perchè la politica aziendale prevede che tu logghi su active directory?
<studio-user717> entrambe le cose, l'azienda ha un server con gli utenti e ognuno può accedere a qualunque pc con la propria password, naturalmente avendo così accesso solo alle proprie risorse in locale e alla rete per prelevare e spostare files
<glpiana> studio-user717, puoi avere acceeso alle risorse di rete anche senza loggarti in active directory
<studio-user717> andrebbe bene lo stesso
<glpiana> studio-user717, ok, il tuo problema è che non puoi usare sudo
<glpiana> studio-user717, senza di quello non metti a posto hostname
<glpiana> studio-user717, è una installazione nuova?
<studio-user717> si appena fatta....
<studio-user717> ieri sera
<studio-user717> credo di aver pasticciato nelle impostazioni di rete visuali, ma li posso accedere mettendo la password
<glpiana> studio-user717, allora io ti consiglierei anzitutto di rifarla (puoi semplicemente fare un ripristino da dvd/usb di installazione)
<studio-user717> ok
<glpiana> studio-user717, dopodichè, senza modificare nulla, se apri il file manager e da lì, sulla sinistra, la rete, troverai la voce relativi alla rete di windows
<glpiana> studio-user717, cliccandoci sopra dovresti già visualizzare qualcosa. cercando di entrare su un altro pc/server o quel che c'è sulla vostra rete ti chiederà utente e password
<glpiana> fai precedere al tuo nome utente il dominio, esempio DOMINIO\utente
<studio-user618> eccomi, mi si era disconnesso
<ExPBoy> uhm
<studio-user618> sono studio 717
<glpiana> -.-
<ExPBoy> glpiana, parlavi da solo
<studio-user618> scusami glpiana
<glpiana> ExPBoy, visto
<studio-user618> sono arrivato fino a quando mi hai detto che devo ripristinare
<glpiana> studio-user717, dopodichè, senza modificare nulla, se apri il file manager e da lì, sulla sinistra, la rete, troverai la voce relativi alla rete di windows
<glpiana> studio-user717, cliccandoci sopra dovresti già visualizzare qualcosa. cercando di entrare su un altro pc/server o quel che c'è sulla vostra rete ti chiederà utente e password
<glpiana> fai precedere al tuo nome utente il dominio, esempio DOMINIO\utente
<studio-user618> ma questo si deve fare poi tutte le volte che si accede alla rete?
<ExPBoy> studio-user618, ma tu cosa ti aspetti da una condivisione di rete?
<ExPBoy> ricaduto?
<studio-user618> in che senso? Scusatemi ma io vengo da concezione windows, e una volta eseguito l'accesso alla rete con proprio user name e passswrod, ho in automatico accesso a tutte le risorse che il server assegna a quel utente
<studio-user618> no?
<ExPBoy> si
<glpiana> no
<ExPBoy> come no?
<studio-user618> hmm
<glpiana> studio-user618, quello succede se ti logghi nel pc con windows che accede tramite active directory
<studio-user618> e non è possibile questo in ubuntu studio?
<glpiana> studio-user618, se tu ti logghi sul tuo pc con ubuntu, installato come se fosse il tuo pc di casa, il login lo fai sulla macchina, non sulla rete aziendale tramite active directory
<glpiana> ubuntu studio?
<glpiana> perchè ubuntu studio?
<studio-user618> hmm si io ho ubuntu studio installato
<ExPBoy> in una rete aziendale ubuntu studio non è molto indicato
<studio-user618> ah....:(
<glpiana> magari producono dischi :D
<ExPBoy> o video
<ExPBoy> in questo caso si
<glpiana> studio-user618, comunque poco cambia
<studio-user618> in realtà sono i pc di una redazione di una televisione privata
<glpiana> studio-user618, il concetto è che accendi il pc, fai login e sei loggato sul pc, non in rete aziendale
<studio-user618> quindi c'è molto uso di editing video
<glpiana> ma se provi ad accedere alle risorse condivise via samba, TAC!, ecco lì che puoi usare le tue credenziali
<ExPBoy> come detto all'inizio
<studio-user618> quindi se reinstallo da capo
<studio-user618> e metto samba direttamente senza toccare niente
<studio-user618> e poi seguo la guida che mi avete linkato all'inizio, dovrei risolvere?
<ExPBoy> in teoria si
<studio-user618> va be allora provo...speriamo....lo devo mettere su 10 computer
<studio-user618> con libre office annesso
<glpiana> studio-user618, facile che smaba già ci sia, senza bisogno di metterlo
<glpiana> *samba
<studio-user618> gbudetti@Montaggio:~$ *samba Comando "*samba" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:  Comando "samba" dal pacchetto "samba" (main) *samba: comando non trovato
<ExPBoy> che è quel * ?
<studio-user618> e che ne so me lo avete scritto sopra ;))
<ExPBoy> :(
<ExPBoy> era una correzione
<ExPBoy> glpiana, aveva battuto male e quindi correggeva
<glpiana> studio-user618, allora, non è che tutte le lettere che ti appaiono davanti in un canale di supporto di una distro linux son comandi da dare nel terminale
<studio-user618>  eheh sorry
<ExPBoy> uhm
<studio-user618> sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<studio-user618> aspettate
<studio-user618> samba [2014/11/19 13:07:03.088667,  0] ../lib/util/debug.c:597(reopen_logs_internal)   Unable to open new log file '/var/log/samba/log.%m': Permission denied [2014/11/19 13:07:03.088863,  0] ../source4/smbd/server.c:370(binary_smbd_main)   samba version 4.1.6-Ubuntu started.   Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2013
<ExPBoy> no non aspetto
<studio-user618> va be scusa allora
<studio-user618> ciao a tutti e grazie lo stesso
<WebRex> ciao
<WebRex> c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> !nessuno | WebRex
<ubot-it> WebRex: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<WebRex> a cosa serve konversation?
<glpiana> !info konversation
<ubot-it> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 683 kB, installed size 2600 kB
<WebRex> !info konversation
<ubot-it> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 683 kB, installed size 2600 kB
<glpiana> WebRex, hai capito cos'è?
<WebRex> mmmm no, :)
<ExPBoy> Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE
<WebRex> kde?
<glpiana> WebRex, è un client IRC per kde che è a sua volta un desktop environment
<WebRex> ...a che serve tutto quest in sostanza?
<glpiana> WebRex, hai letto il topic quando sei entrato in questo canale?
<WebRex> si vabbe quello che sto chiedendo non centra con il topic...
<ExPBoy> ma va?
<WebRex> ma non mi potreste spiegare un po'?
<glpiana> !chat | WebRex
<ubot-it> WebRex: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<WebRex> #anonymous
<ExPBoy> lol
<glpiana> -.-
<WebRex> pensavo mi aprisse un'altra chat :)
<WebRex> almeno mi spiegate a che serve konversation+
<WebRex> ?
<ExPBoy> ancora?
<glpiana> WebRex, basta per cortesia. per informazioni così generiche c'è google. se vuoi scrivi: /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<WebRex> va be ho capito che siete idioti... ciao
<ExPBoy> ah
<ExPBoy> noi?
<WebRex> che vi costa a spiegare?
<glpiana> WebRex, non sapevi cosa fare oggi pomeriggio, vero?
<ExPBoy> e ate che costa joinare in chat?
<glpiana> WebRex, cosa ti costa andare sul canale giusto?
<WebRex> non capisco che differenza c'è
<ExPBoy> ok
<ExPBoy> tempo perso
<glpiana> WebRex, magari tu non la capisci, ma ti assicuro che c'è, per cui cortesemente passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<hiei1983> in effetti anchio mi domando perchè certe domande  fate rimandare a it-chat quando magari siete voi stessi poi a spiegarle....
<glpiana> hiei1983, perchè se la domanda è attinente al topic si sviluppa la risposta qui, altrimenti no
<glpiana> non mi pare un concetto difficile
<ceci11485> ciao, sto cercando di installare ubuntu ma sono bloccata alla fase delle partizioni. Non mi consente di aggiugere una partizione. come posso fare?
<glpiana> ceci11485, spiega bene. hai spazio libero non allocato?
<ceci11485> si. ho 3 partizioni, windows recovery environment, windows 7 e unknown
<glpiana> ceci11485, unknown quanto è grande?
<ceci11485> 320 gb
<glpiana> ceci11485, e quando provi a creare la partizione cosa ti dice?
<ceci11485> se la creo da /de/sda mi elimina tutte le altre, se provo da /dev/sda3 non mi da l'opzione aggiungi
<glpiana> ceci11485, non puoi creare una partizione senza avere spazio non allocato. e tu hai tre partizioni che ti riempiono il disco da quel che ho capito
<glpiana> ceci11485, le prime due, vabbè son di windows e si capisce. ma la terza, questa sconosciuta, cos'è?
<ceci11485> vuota mi sembra
<glpiana> ceci11485, e perchè è data come sconosciuta?
<ceci11485> guardando meglio mi scive unknown sotto la colonna spazio utilizzato, sotto sistema non c'e scritto niente
<glpiana> ceci11485, io devo andare
<glpiana> !gparted | ceci11485
<ubot-it> ceci11485: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<ceci11485> ciao c'e qualcun altro?
<ceci11485> ho gia letto il link PartizionamentoManuale, ma non mi aiuta a capire
<ceci11485> ciao, sto cercando aiuto sul tema della partizione durante l'installazione. ho gia parlato con qualcuno ma doveva andare e non ho capito cosa devo fare. ceci11485
<ceci11485> ciao, sto cercando di installare ubuntu ma sono bloccata alla fase delle partizioni. Non mi consente di aggiugere una partizione. come posso fare?
<ceci11485> glpiana
<ceci11485> ceci11485, spiega bene. hai spazio libero non allocato?
<ceci11485> ceci11485
<ceci11485> ciao, sto cercando aiuto sul tema della partizione durante l'installazione. ho gia parlato con qualcuno ma doveva andare e non ho capito cosa devo fare.
<ceci11485> ciao
<xubuntu97w> buongiorno
<xubuntu97w> mi occorrerebe aiuto genitlmente
<ceci11485> beh, anch'io cerco aiuto... come facciamo?
<xubuntu97w> :)
<xubuntu97w> non c'è nessuno ?
<ceci11485> non mi sembra...
<BITTO1987> vabbè io intanto chiedo
<BITTO1987> premetto che mi sono appena affacciato al mondo unix
<BITTO1987> ho un netbook acer aspire one d255
<BITTO1987> co su xubuntu 14.04
<BITTO1987> vorrei forzare la risoluzione dello schermo
<BITTO1987> questo netbook supporta una risoluzione maggiore rispetto a quella proposta nelle impostazioni del sistema
<BITTO1987> sono sicuro che può lavorarci perchè in win ho fattto il down scaling e l'ho portata se non ricordo male a 1366x768
<BITTO1987> la scheda video è una intel graphics media accellerator 3150
<BITTO1987> GMA 3150
<BITTO1987> w il supoorto  !!!
<BITTO1987> w i boot  !!!
<Labis> Ciao, stavo cercando di installare ubuntu 14.04 da usb ma non riesco a modificare il bios
<Labis> Ciao, stavo cercando di installare ubuntu 14.04 da usb ma non riesco a modificare il bios
<b00k3r> Labis: riesci ad accedere al bios?
<Labis> si
<b00k3r> dovrebbe esserci una sezione di boot
<b00k3r> devi settare come primo dispositivo l'usb
<Labis> non me lo fa settare
<Labis> le scritte sono tutte nere
<b00k3r> Labis: controlla bene
<Labis> nella sezione boot non posso cambiare niente, la posso solo guardare
<b00k3r> al lato dovrebbero esserci delle info che ti spiega come apportare le modifiche
<Labis> dovrei usare le frecce su e giù ma usandole non succede niente
<b00k3r> Labis: modello del pc?
<Labis> vivobook s400
<Labis> asus
<Mi|{y> uep
<Labis> qw
<Labis> we*
<b00k3r> !uefi | Labis
<ubot-it> Labis: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Labis> ok, ora provo
<Mi|{y> per installare apache MySql e phpmyadmin mi basta "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^"
<Mi|{y> ?
<Mario-ubuntu14> salve ho installato ubuntu l'ultima versione a 64bit e utilizzo google chrome ma non riesco a visualizzare i video mi dice installare ultima versione di flash player
<b00k3r> Mario-ubuntu14: su chrome è già incluso flash player.. controlla che hai l'ultima versione di chrom
<b00k3r> chrome*
<Mario-ubuntu14> come controllo?
<b00k3r> Mario-ubuntu14: apri chrome e clicca su inforazioni su chrome
<b00k3r> Mi|{y: non so se phpmyadmin sia incluso
<Mi|{y> già credo di no, pazienza quello lo installo dopo
<Mi|{y> è normale che l'ultima riga dell'output di apt-get install mi dia sempre W: È consigliato eseguire "apt-get update" per correggere questi problemi
<Mi|{y> ?
<Mi|{y> w: sta per warning?
<Mi|{y> mi sa che nn è normale
<Mi|{y> :D
<Mi|{y> http://dpaste.com/3MDF4GW
<Libas> ho disattivato all'avvio rapido ma non funziona
<b00k3r> Mi|{y: apt-get update e pasta
<Libas> Continuo a non poter cambiare le impostazioni di avvio
<b00k3r> Libas: segui il wiki
<Libas> Secure boot è disattivato
<Mi|{y> già fatto b00k3r
<Mi|{y> è quello sopra
<Mi|{y> http://dpaste.com/3MDF4GW
<Libas> Launch CSM enabled
<Libas> Access level user
<b00k3r> Mi|{y: controlla in /etc/apt/source.list dovresti avere due righe uguali una con i386 ed un'altra con amd64, elimina una delle due in base al sistema che hai
<Mi|{y> si grazie ho letto che devo fare quella cosa ma non trovo la riga.. guardo meglio
<b00k3r> Mi|{y: controlla anche in /etc/apt/source.list.d/
<chripto> salve, chiedo gentilmente un'informazione: è possibile reinstallare ubuntu senza perdere dati e programmi installati precedentemente?
<chripto> ne avrei bisogno per tentare risolvere un problema al mio pc
<Mi|{y> apposto grazie b00k3r
<fox__> buonasera a tutti
<b00k3r> chripto: hai installato tutto su un'unica partizione ho hai fatto partizioni multiple?
<b00k3r> sera fox__
<chripto> salve, chiedo gentilmente un'informazione: è possibile reinstallare ubuntu senza perdere dati e programmi installati precedentemente?
<chripto> salve, chiedo gentilmente un'informazione: è possibile reinstallare ubuntu senza perdere dati e programmi installati precedentemente?
<b00k3r> b00k3r | chripto: hai installato tutto su un'unica partizione ho hai fatto partizioni multiple?
<chripto> Tutto su un'unica partizione....sola la swap a parte...
<b00k3r> puoi fare un backup della home da qualche altra parte..
<chripto> l'hard disk è dedicato con una partizione ext4 a Xubuntu 14.10 (per precisione)
<b00k3r> per quanto riguarda il resto ti conviene installare da capo
<chripto> praticamente perderò tutti i software installati?
<b00k3r> beh si
<chripto> posta e siti memorizzati in firefox?
<b00k3r> quelli sono nella cartella utente
<fox__> scusatemi ma la registrazione mi viene difficile sono alle prime armi con xubuntu
<chripto> puoi spiegarti meglio?
<b00k3r> /home/$USER/
<chripto> la posta su thunderbird e le sessioni di firefox sono salvati nella home?
<b00k3r> chripto: esatto
<chripto> ho capito
<chripto> grazie...allora chiedo un'altra cosa
<b00k3r> fox__: da un'occhiata qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<chripto> ok ok
<fox__> ok grazie
<chripto> avevo intenzione di fare questa operazione per un problema avuto ieri
<chripto> ho avviato il pc ma per un problema di batteria il mio notebook si è spento di colpo, avevo già avviato il sistema ed ero già loggato
<chripto> al riavvio però dopo aver inserito la mia password mi si ripresenta la schermata di login senza errori...e questo ogni volta che tento di entrareù
<chripto> posso entrare solo come GUEST
<fox__> b00k3r scusate se mi intrometto. Ho installato xbuntu dietro un proxy , ho configurato la connessione internet e va benissimo ma gli aggiornamenti niente non riesco a farlo uscire dal proxy
<chripto> dimenticavo che al primo riavvio il sistema ha tentato di fare un fsck e mi ha chiesto se tentare un ripristino di settori danneggiati premendo F
<b00k3r> chripto: un attimo
<chripto> ok ok,attendo
<b00k3r> chripto: sei da un altro pc adesso?
<chripto> ora sono sullo stesso PC, ho un altro hard disk con OS windows7 che ogni tanto uso per necessità di lavoro
<b00k3r> fox__: non uso xfce.. prova a guardare nel network manager se c'è qualche impostazione riguardo al proxy
<b00k3r> chripto: hai settato la password di root?
<chripto> si, ho verificato anche il discorso del file .Xautority
<b00k3r> chripto: apri un terminale
<chripto> leggendo un pò in rete ho provato diverse soluzioni....ma niente
<fox__> ok grazie b00k3r
<chripto> ok
<b00k3r> scrivi su nome_utente
<b00k3r> nome_utente quello che non riesci ad usare
<chripto> chiaro
<b00k3r> ed inserisci la pass
<b00k3r> ti sei riuscito a loggare?
<chripto> dici per verificare se riesco a fare il login?
<b00k3r> yes
<chripto> premendo ctrl+alt+f2 avevo già avuto accesso al mio utente tramite inserimento di nome utente e password
<chripto> non credo sia un problema di accesso all'utente
<b00k3r> chripto: era solo per verificare
<chripto> ok ok
<b00k3r> cmq entra nella cartella utente
<b00k3r> /home/tuonomeutente/
<chripto> ok
<chripto> e poi'
<chripto> ?
<b00k3r> fai un backup di .Xauthority e poi rimuovi .Xauthority e .xsession-errors*
<b00k3r> ls -a e controlla che non ci siano più
<chripto> avevo già provato a rinominarli con il finale '.backup'....
<b00k3r> chripto: loggati con quell'user dai sudo -s
<b00k3r> e crea un nuovo utente
<chripto> ok
<chripto> e dopo?
<b00k3r> adduser nuovouser...
<chripto> ok
<b00k3r> hai fatto tutti i passaggi?
<b00k3r> chripto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<chripto> non posso...devo spegnere il pc e montargli l'hard disk con Xubuntu
<chripto> se mi dici i passagi dopo provo
<chripto> me li sto segnando
<b00k3r> chripto: su link che t'ho mandato ti spiega come fare
<b00k3r> cmq una volta creato l'user vedi se riesci a loggarti con quello nuovo
<chripto> ok
<chripto> dopo?
<b00k3r> dopo sposti le configurazioni che ti servono dal vecchio user
<chripto> come lo faccio?
<chripto> sta una guida ke posso seguire?
<b00k3r> spè vedo se la trovo
<chripto> grazie mille
<fox__> buonaserata
<b00k3r> chripto: ti interessano solo firefox e thunderbird?
<chripto> in realta mi piacerebbe salvare un po tutte le impostazioni che avevo configurato....
<b00k3r> chripto: con mv "sorgente" "destinazione" sposti le cartelle/file
<chripto> considera che avevo anche installato i driver proprietari di scheda video e scheda wireless
<chripto> ok ok,lo sapevo già
<b00k3r> con chgrp -R gruppo percorso file gli assegni il gruppo
<b00k3r> con chown -R nuovo_utente percorso gli assegni il nuovo proprietario
<b00k3r> chripto: i driver non sono nella cartella home
<b00k3r> :D
<chripto> e quindi quelli rimangono invariati?
<b00k3r> i programmi di solito non dovrebbero essere in /home/ quindi non devi reinstallarli..
<b00k3r> esatto
<chripto> capisco, in sostanza cosa perderei?
<b00k3r> a meno che non hai installato qualcosa di non ufficiale in home
<chripto> in che senso?
<b00k3r> chripto: robba che non hai installato con apt-get, seguendo qualche guida, a volte può finire in /home/
<chripto> devo aver specificato che il programma doveva essere installato in home...eccedera?
<b00k3r> beh si...
<b00k3r> ma non capita spesso
<b00k3r> per fortuna
<chripto> chiaro, infatti non credo proprio di aver installato nulla di simile...
<b00k3r> bene
<chripto> le impostazioni dei vari programmi invece?
<b00k3r> quelli sono in /home/
<chripto> e quindi nel momento in cui li sposto sul nuovo utente dovrebbero essere tutte recuperate?
<b00k3r> chripto: si però devi assegnargli in nuovo user
<chripto> certo....se ad esempio ora sono sotto il gruppo dell'utente 'chripto' dopo dovrò assegnarli all'utente 'New_chripto'
<b00k3r> esatto
<chripto> se invece di muovere quei file/cartelle li copiassi e poi cambiassi il proprietario?
<b00k3r> chown -R New_chripto .mozilla/*
<chripto> ok ok
<b00k3r> chripto: puoi fare come vuoi
<b00k3r> li puoi anche copiare
<chripto> perfetto....quindi possibilità di recuperare l'utente originale invece non ce ne sono?
<b00k3r> n'attimo
<chripto> ok
<b00k3r> chripto: entra nella cartella dell'user e pastami ls -la
<b00k3r> non mi ricordo dove stanno le configurazioni
<chripto> eh....non posso farlo ora purtroppo....
<b00k3r> chripto: fa un backup di .config e .compiz e poi elimina le due cartelle
<chripto> ok...ma questo è un tentavio di recuperare l'account originale?
<b00k3r> si
<chripto> .config e .compiz sono cartelle giusto?
<b00k3r> si
<chripto> cosa sto facendo praticamente? (mi piace sapere cosa sta accadendo...) cosa gli sto levando?
<b00k3r> resettare il DE
<chripto> DE sarebbe? scusa la mia ignoranza...
<b00k3r> unity in questo caso
<chripto> ok ok...ora provo...
<chripto> una cosa soltatnto
<b00k3r> ah ecco forse le ho trovate
<b00k3r> .gconf .gconfd .metacity .compiz-1 .config/compiz-1 .config/dconf
<b00k3r> backuppa queste ed eliminale
<chripto> ooooook....un'altra cosa, nel fare fsck mi ha trovato errori nel filesystem...potrebbe essere dovuto a quello il problema?
<b00k3r> si potrebbe essere..
<chripto> e ma quindi potrei avere problemi in futuro o con fsck potrei risolverli?
<b00k3r> nah non credo che li avrai
<chripto> perfetto...ti ringrazio molto....
<chripto> spero di risolvere con i consigli ke mi hai dato
<chripto> ti saluto..
<chripto> ;)
<b00k3r> bye
<gattozorro_1974> salve...
<gattozorro_1974> ho appena istallato il mio "primo ubuntu" e non riesco a cambiare le impostazioni della tastiera (vivo in austria e la tastiera é tedesca)...puó aiutarmi qualcuno??
<enzotib> gattozorro_1974, durante l'installazione non hai scelto lingua e paese?
<gattozorro_1974> certo...ma io vorrei il tutto in italiano e la tastiera in tedesco...i tasti non corrispondono :-(
<enzotib> gattozorro_1974, ma quindi adesso com'è la situazione, tutto italiano?
<gattozorro_1974> si...le finestre etc é tutto in italiano, ma purtroppo anche la tastiera é impostata su italiano, quindi mi ritrovo lettere scambiate di posto e lettere inesistenti. vorrei cambiare l'impostazione del linguaggio della sola tastiera....
<b00k3r> gattozorro_1974: puoi farlo nelle impostazioni della tastiera
<enzotib> gattozorro_1974, Impostazioni  di Sistema -> Tastiera
<gattozorro_1974> giá ma non ci riesco! aspettate un attimo che ci riprovo...
<enzotib> gattozorro_1974, poi clicchi in basso nella finestra, sul link "inserimento testo"
<gattozorro_1974> ok enzotib...e poi??
<enzotib> gattozorro_1974, hai cliccato su Inserimento testo?
<gattozorro_1974> si enzotib, ci sono...
<enzotib> gattozorro_1974, che lingue sono nell'elenco?
<gattozorro_1974> ehm...io non vedo nessuna lingua
<enzotib> gattozorro_1974, sulla sinistra c'è un elenco su fondo bianco?
<gattozorro_1974> sulla sx c'é una finestra bianca con su "sorgenti di input da utilizzare", ma é vuota...
<pinglix> ho installato i driver wifi broadcom ma ancora non va il wifi. in /etc/modprobe.d trovo un file blacklist-b43.conf. devo eliminarlo ?
<enzotib> gattozorro_1974, clicca sul segno + e scegli la lingua che vuoi
<enzotib> ma è strano che sia vuota
<gattozorro_1974> aaaahhhh ecco dov'era nascosta...adesso ho aggiunto e c'é ma prima era vuota..
<gattozorro_1974> cmq ora funziona perfettamente! grazie mille enzotib!!!
<enzotib> gattozorro_1974, prego
<pinglix> nessuno mi aiuta con il wifi ?
<wadzi> !domanda | pinglix
<ubot-it> pinglix: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pinglix> ho già chiesto sopra. ho installato i driver wifi per broadcom ed ho riavviato ma il wifi non va. nella cartella etc/modprobe.d ho un file blacklist.conf e un file blacklist-bcm43.conf che fanno riferimento al driver per broadcom. devo commentare le righe ?
<pinglix> cioè come faccio a tirar su il driver ?
<wadzi> con modprobe
<pinglix> ma il blacklist lo devo togliere ?
<wadzi> pinglix, hai guardato qua: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<pinglix> ho seguito le istruzioni nella pagina ma a naso se leggo blacklist significa che è bloccato.
<wadzi> hai provato ndiswrapper
<pinglix> no
<wadzi> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<pinglix> dopo aver commentato le righe nel file di blacklist.conf e nel file blacklist-bcm43.conf adesso funziona
<wadzi> ottimo
<wadzi> che ubuntu stai usando?
<pinglix> 14.0
<wadzi> 14.0?
<wadzi> 14.04 o 14.10
<wadzi> ma sei su pc fisso o notebook
<pinglix> 14.04 su portatile acer
<wadzi> ok
<AnsFed2> da oltre 1 anno su di un portatile ho messo in parallelo xp e ubuntu 13.10 aggiornato alla versione 14. Appena accendo il portatile mi esce la schermata con la possibilità di selezionare se voglio partire con ubuntu o con xp. Da qualche ora ho installato su un pc sul quale era installato windows 7 ubuntu 14.10. L'installazione è andata a buon fine
<AnsFed2> ma quando faccio riavviare il pc non c'è più la possibilità di optare per l'uno o l'altro sistema operativo e si avvia sempre windows. Qualcuno sa dirmi cosa posso fare per risolvere il problema? Mille grazie in anticipo!
<ceci11485> buonasera, sto cercando aiuto per installare ubuntu. sono bloccata alla partizione, non riesco a creare una partizione in piu per il swap. Come posso fare?
<pinglix> ceci, dipende se sei su un computer pulito o con windows già su
<shez_> salve a tutti
<Temeroya> salveee
<Temeroya> ho un problema.... la punteggiatura non rispecchia la disposizione della mia tastiera
<Temeroya> clicco l apostrofo ed esce la virgola , per intenderci
<krabador> Temeroya, va in impostazioni  ---- tastiera, togli la tastiera in inglese, e lascia solo quella italiana
<Temeroya> grazie krabador
<max55> sera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | max55
<ubot-it> max55: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<max55> ciao kabador
<max55> come posso bloccar la scadenza dei programmi
<enzotib> max55, mettili in frigo
<max55> li non scadono
<max55> ce lo pieno
<krabador> max55, con regolare licenza non scadono
<max55> ste licenze mi mandono in tilt
<krabador> max55, se ne sei in possesso , non ti fanno niente.
<max55> pultroppo no
<max55> ma cosa li genera
<max55> non ce un file da eliminare
<enzotib> max55, ma qual è il problema?
<xubuntu433> buonasera avrei bisogno di un help per installare xubuntu su di un vecchio laptop
<kika> Ciao, qualcuno può aiutarmi nell installazione di ubuntu, ho avviato il live ma dopo il riavvio mi appare schermataBusyBox v1.10.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.2-1ubuntu6) built-in shell (ash
<max55> quello un programma che mi scade
<krabador> max55, acquistalo
<krabador> max55, se non sei intenzionato, non sei nel posto giusto per parlarne,
<max55> ok
<xubuntu433> sono al primo step ho scaricato il file iso dal sito
<cristian_c> xubuntu433, quanto vecchio?
<xubuntu433> acer aspire intel pentium 4 2.8 GHz
<cristian_c> xubuntu433, il pentium 4 è vecchiotto assai
<cristian_c> xubuntu433, se lubuntu ci gira decentemente è già un successo
<xubuntu433> devo scaricare quindi lubuntu ; xubuntu non va bene?
<xubuntu433> ad ogni modo una volta in possesso del file iso come procedo?
<enzotib> xubuntu433, o crei un DVD o una USB
<enzotib> !installazione | xubuntu433
<ubot-it> xubuntu433: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<xubuntu433> ok grazie vado ad esprorare il link
<shez_> salve a tutti
<ILikeToMoveItMov> salve
<ILikeToMoveItMov> vorrei una mano, a cosa serve il comando "chmod u+s /bin/bash" ?
<krabador> spiega il problema.
<ILikeToMoveItMov> mi han chiesto di eseguire questo comando
<ILikeToMoveItMov> e vorrei capire a che serve
<ILikeToMoveItMov> considerando l'utilità di inserire nell'help una cosa come: "Each MODE is of the form '[ugoa]*([-+=]([rwxXst]*|[ugo]))+|[-+=][0-7]+'"
<ILikeToMoveItMov> che dice poco e nulla, chiedo a voi
<ILikeToMoveItMov> pronto?
<krabador> "mi han detto" , e tu sei obbligato a farlo?
<krabador> stanno tenendo in ostaggio parenti?
<ILikeToMoveItMov> non son venuto per farmi prendere in giro, grazie
<ILikeToMoveItMov> comunque è una richiesta di un cliente, dato che il sysadmin è in malattia e io linux non lo uso praticamente mai, e l'utente è nuovo entrato dell'azienda, vorrei esser sicuro di cosa sto eseguendo come root
<jester-> ILikeToMoveItMov: ha cambiato i permessi ala bash
<jester-> chmod  preserves a directory's set-user-ID and set-group-ID bits unless you explic‐
<jester->        itly specify otherwise.  You can set or clear the bits with symbolic modes like u+s
<jester->        and g-s, and you can set (but not clear) the bits with a numeric mode.
<ILikeToMoveItMov> ciao jester, cosa sarebbero i "set-user-ID" e i "set-group-ID"? ho capito che sono bit, ma cosa comportano?
<krabador> ILikeToMoveItMov, se un utente entra e non spiega che problema ha, sta prendendo in giro il canale
<ILikeToMoveItMov> krabador: provo a spiegarti il problema in modo semplice: non so cosa comporta il comando e cosa comportano queste permissions su un'eseguibile/file/cartella
<ILikeToMoveItMov> questo è un problema dato che potrebbe avere risvolti sulla sicurezza del sistema, quindi vorrei capire cosa fanno
<ILikeToMoveItMov> spero di spiegarmi cosa vorrei sapere e dove sta il problema
<ILikeToMoveItMov> saresti quindi così gentile da spiegarmi cosa succede modificando questi bits?
<jester-> ILikeToMoveItMov: a quel pro ti hanno fatto dare il comando
<krabador> ILikeToMoveItMov, se potessi spiegare il contesto del comando
<jester-> a quale*
<krabador> ti si potrebbe consigliare e dire se serve o meno
<ILikeToMoveItMov> ho un ticket di un utente che mi chiede questa esecuzione, non è spiegato il motivo e io non son tenuto da politica aziendale a saperlo, devo solo esser sicuro che non possa impattare la stabilità e la sicurezza del sistema, e devo sapere cosa comporta il comando, tutto qui
<ILikeToMoveItMov> la domanda infatti non è "mi consigliate di farlo?", la domanda è "cosa comporta farlo?"
<krabador> ILikeToMoveItMov, che sistema operativo stai usando?
<ILikeToMoveItMov> ubuntu 14.04
<jester-> ILikeToMoveItMov: secondo me non ha cambiato una cippa visto che dopo u+s manda l'operando
<jester-> manca*
<jester-> cioè l'istruzione
<ILikeToMoveItMov> eh?
<ILikeToMoveItMov> chmod u+s /bin/bash
<jester-> chmod  preserves a directory's set-user-ID and set-group-ID bits unless you explic‐
<jester->        itly specify otherwise.  You can set or clear the bits with symbolic modes like u+s
<jester->        and g-s, and you can set (but not clear) the bits with a numeric mode.
<ILikeToMoveItMov> aggiungi la flag "s" all'utente (u) per il file /bin/bash
<jester-> ha azzerato i bit
<ILikeToMoveItMov> lo ha portato a 1
<ILikeToMoveItMov> non è u-s ma u+s
<jester->   You can set or clear the bits with symbolic modes like u+s
<jester->  and g-s, and you can set (but not clear) the bits with a numeric mode
<ILikeToMoveItMov> tanto è vero che ls -l cambia colore
<jester-> da man chmod
<ILikeToMoveItMov> -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root 1029720 ott  7 17:15 bash
<ILikeToMoveItMov> dalla console
<jester-> di default -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1029720 ott  7 17:15 /bin/bash
<ILikeToMoveItMov> ma questo non risolve la domanda: cosa fa?
<jester-> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setuid
<jester-> chmod  u+s nom_du_fichier  # pour activer le Setuid
<ILikeToMoveItMov> quindi permetterebbe all'utente di lanciare bash come fosse il root?
<jester-> riguarda uid
<jester-> ma a un utente basta sudo per essere root
<ILikeToMoveItMov> Quando applicato a file eseguibili, il permesso setuid permette ad un utente che già possiede appropriati permessi di esecuzione sul file di eseguirlo con anche i privilegi dell'utente proprietario del file oltre che ai propri.
<ILikeToMoveItMov> quindi il proprietario di /bin/bash
<ILikeToMoveItMov> che è root
<jester-> l'amministratore del sistema
<ILikeToMoveItMov> darebbe i suoi permessi all'esecuzione di bash?
<jester-> senza il quel non puoi scriver fuori dalla home
<ILikeToMoveItMov> quindi un utente avrebbe la facoltà di operare come amministratore della macchina invocando il bash?
<jester-> no usando sudo nel terminale che poi è la bash
<ILikeToMoveItMov> però se io applico s a bash
<ILikeToMoveItMov> e l'utente chiama /bin/bash
<ILikeToMoveItMov> all'esecuzione, bash lavorerebbe con i permessi di root, giusto?
<jester-> non esiste un utente bin bash
<jester-> bash è bash
<ILikeToMoveItMov> infatti /bin/bash è un eseguibile
<jester-> eh
<ILikeToMoveItMov> però se gli dico con s di eseguirlo coi permessi dell'owner del file
<jester-> la cui gui è il terminale
<ILikeToMoveItMov> dato che l'owner è root
<jester-> ma è da pirtla cambiare i permessi a bash
<ILikeToMoveItMov> allora bash partirà coi permessi da root
<ILikeToMoveItMov> tuttavia nella mia sandbox questo non avviene
<ILikeToMoveItMov> perchè chiamato bash, se lancio apt-get update mi dice che non ha i permessi di root
<ILikeToMoveItMov> quindi.... come cazzo funziona sta cosa? >.<
<jester-> lo devi lanciare con sudo
<ILikeToMoveItMov> eh
<ILikeToMoveItMov> ma se bash stesse lavorando coi permessi da root, allora di conseguenza anche apt-get sarebbe partito coi medesimi privilegi
<jester-> ILikeToMoveItMov: la regola è che per  amministrare serve sudo stop
<jester-> se l'utonto non è nel gruppo sudo si fa le seghe comunque
<ILikeToMoveItMov> spero sia così
<ILikeToMoveItMov> sennò domani ci saranno circa 700 persone che non riescono ad accedere al terminal server
<jester-> ILikeToMoveItMov: amministri una rete?
<ILikeToMoveItMov> io son un tecnico di rete
<jester-> minchia e non sai le regole basilari?
<ILikeToMoveItMov> solo che a volte mi metton dietro a fare il sistemista quando ne manca qualcuno
<ILikeToMoveItMov> amico io configuro apparati cisco per la telefonia che costano come la tua macchina
<ILikeToMoveItMov> non sono omniscente e so fare tutto
<jester-> ILikeToMoveItMov: in una rete aziendale gli utonti possono fare e disfare sul sistema?
<ILikeToMoveItMov> sulla rete non posson fare nulla se non usarla e leggerne i log
<krabador> ILikeToMoveItMov, digli di vendere allora qualche apparato, e pagare tecnici piu' qualificati
<ILikeToMoveItMov> sulle loro architetture non-managed possono farci quello che gli pare
<jester-> eh quindi che se ne fanno dei permessi bash?
<ILikeToMoveItMov> dato che krabador non sembra in grado di comprendere gle lo spiego in modo che anche un bambino con gravi menomazioni celebrali possa capire
<ILikeToMoveItMov> io sono un tecnico di rete, non un sistemista
<ILikeToMoveItMov> io fare rete che connette sistemi, non sistemi
<ILikeToMoveItMov> per questo io non sapere di linux ma solo di reti
<jester-> ILikeToMoveItMov: del cerebroleso lo dai a tua sorella e sei OT
<krabador> ILikeToMoveItMov, tu abbandonare #ubuntu-it
<ILikeToMoveItMov> krabador mi pare che tu abbia iniziato a darmi del tecnico non qualificato a sproposito, e poi ho detto che siano in grado di comprendere persone con menomazioni mentali, non ho detto tu ne abbia, ti sei per caso sentito chiamato in causa?
<ILiketomovveItMo> come volevasi dimostrare, buona serata e grazie comunque
<shez_> impostando la bash come root si crea una piccola falla nel sistema......
<jester-> shez_: pvt non sono graditi, se hai qualcosa da dire fallo in canale se riservato joina #ubuntu-it-ops
<shez_> jester-, gia fatto
<jester-> shez_: la bash è root:root
<jester-> ilove che provider aveva
<krabador> telecom
<jester-> e telcazz è shez
<shez_> jester-, no
<shez_> non ero io
<jester-> gli somigli molto
<shez_> non penso...
<shez_> telecom è un fornitore molto usato....
<shez_> ho fatto una piccola ricerca è del nord italia
<jester-> shez_: chi?
<shez_> Ilike.....
<jester-> ilovelinux si intendeva
<jester-> è di modica prov ragusa 30enne ma ne dimostra 11
<shez_> :)
<shez_>  si è collegato da un gateway zona padova allora...
<vitaboban_> posso chiedere una cortesia?
<vitaboban_> se qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<vitaboban_> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????'
<krabador> vitaboban, chiedi direttamente
<krabador> non inquinando. per favore
<vitaboban_> come posso attivare il mio microfono interno del notebook,con ubuntu non funziona
<vitaboban_> grazie
<krabador> vitaboban, che ubuntu ?
<vitaboban_> 14.10
<vitaboban_> ho provato tante  versioni
<krabador> ovvero?
<vitaboban_> ho provato anche ubuntu 13.04
<vitaboban_> 14.04
<krabador> vitaboban, apri il terminale, manda sudo apt-get install alsa-utils alsa-tools
<krabador> vitaboban, manda poi alsamixer, selezioni correttamente la tua scheda, e selezioni output e manda schermata
<krabador> !image | vitaboban
<ubot-it> vitaboban: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> !image | vitaboban_
<ubot-it> vitaboban_: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vitaboban_> se sapessi fare
<vitaboban_> alsa mixer è al massimo del volume
<krabador> con il tasto stamp la fai , poi segui le istruzioni appena postate
<krabador> vitaboban, manda schermata , per favore
<vitaboban_> del terminale
<vitaboban_> ?
<krabador> di alsamixer, nella sezione capture, della scheda che usi
<vitaboban_> scusi ma dove è tasto stamp?
<vitaboban_> non lo so fare
<vitaboban_> mi dispiace
<vitaboban_> ┌───────────────────────────── AlsaMixer v1.0.28 ──────────────────────────────┐ │     Scheda: HDA Intel                           F1:  Aiuto                   │ │ Processore: Realtek ALC272X                     F2:  Informazioni di sistema │ │      Vista: Riproduzione                        F6:  S
<krabador> non incollare in canale
<krabador> non viene
<vitaboban_> no
<krabador> non è una domanda
<vitaboban_> non vedo
<krabador> vitaboban, notebook o fisso ?
<vitaboban_> notebook
<krabador> stamp / print
<krabador> quello è il tasto
<krabador> potrebbe dover essere richiamato da fn
<pavlz> il tasto stamp potrebbe essere anche sotto il nome PrtSc
<krabador> si
<vitaboban_> sul terminale?
<krabador> lo screenshot viene salvato in /home/utente/immagini
<krabador> vitaboban_, manda alsamixer, visualizza la schermata capture
<krabador> premi quel benedetto tasto
<krabador> !image | vitaboban_
<ubot-it> vitaboban_: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> va poi in questo link
<krabador> posti l'immagine
<krabador> incolli qui il link generato
<vitaboban_> se dico che non so fare,sono nuovo su ubuntu
<krabador> vitaboban, ripeti questi passi, allora
<krabador> alsamixer da terminale, con f4 visualizzi la schermata capture, premi PrtSc / stamp / print , e segui le istruzioni di ubot-it
<vitaboban_> PrtSc non trovo
<pavlz> @kabrador: ti ho scritto in pvt, puoi dirmi gentilmente che ne pensi ?
<vitaboban_> grazie lo stesso
<krabador> vitaboban, Alt + Prt Sc
<vitaboban_> anche se non ho risolto niente
<krabador> vitaboban_, serve lo screen
<vitaboban_> prt sc dove
<pavlz> strano il mio computer il PrtScr lo fa senza problema
<krabador> pavlz, non ricevo privati
<pavlz> il tastp PrtSc o print screen si trova dopo il tasto F12
<krabador> pavlz, non ho idea di cosa tu abbia scritto
<pavlz> e vabbe, dai cerca di capire
<krabador> se riguarda ubuntu, scrivi pure qui
<pavlz> no, non riguarda ubuntu
<krabador> se no, entra pure in #ubuntu-it-chat
<pavlz> lo hai trovato dopo il tato F12 ?
<pavlz> mi dici che notebook hai ?
<pavlz> marca e modello
<vitaboban_> ho trovato
<pavlz> ecco finalmente
<pavlz> ora fai quello che ti hanno detto
<pavlz> vai su Applications >>> Accessories >>> Terminal
<pavlz> clicca su Terminal
<pavlz> o poi digita alsamixer e premi invio
<vitaboban_> ho fatto
<pavlz> hai salvato in /home/tua user/Immagini con nome che vuoi dell'immagine e lasciato l'estensione *.png ?
<vitaboban_> perche devo postare l'imagine
<pavlz> chiedilo a @ubot-it
<pavlz> e lo chieid a me ?
<pavlz> chiedi
<vitaboban_> non si potrebbe fare così a voce
<pavlz> fai come vuoi
<vitaboban_> ho alzato il volume del mic. su alsamixer
<pavlz> se non vuoi postarla fai così /dcc sedn @ubot-it /home/tuauser/nomefile.png e premi invio
<vitaboban_> e non va
<pavlz> e così lui riceverà la copia dell'immagine di come è regolata la tua scheda sonora
<krabador> vitaboban_, lascia stare quello che sta dicendo pavlz
<krabador> !image | vitaboban_
<ubot-it> vitaboban_: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pavlz> se non vuoi postarla fai così /dcc send @ubot-it /home/tuauser/nomefile.png e premi invio
<vitaboban_> non arrivo
<pavlz> avevo sbagliato avevo scritto sedn invece di send
<krabador> pavlz, cosa credi di fare con quel comando?
<vitaboban_> capire ste cose
<krabador> vitaboban_, Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pavlz> fargli inviare il file a @ubot-it così @ubot-it se la vede l'immagine della regolazione della sua scheda audio
<vitaboban_> così complicato è
<krabador> !senti | pavlz
<ubot-it> pavlz: senti, siamo volontari, la nostra pazienza non e' infinita. O collabori oppure RTFM e GIYF.
<pavlz> @krabador, lui non vuole caricarla du https://imgur.com
<krabador> !senti | pavlz
<pavlz> non vuole renderla pubblica
<pavlz> lo ha detto lui
<vitaboban_> che non si arriva attivare il microfono
<pavlz> 00:16 < vitaboban_> perche devo postare l'imagine
<krabador> pavlz, so leggere
<krabador> ubot-it,
<vitaboban_> ho fatto tutte le prove possibili su alsa mixer
<pavlz> allora te la devi configurare
<krabador> vitaboban_, manda immagine della schermata capture
<pavlz> fortunatamente non ho bisogno del microfono
<pavlz> i suoni acquisiti via microfono sono sempre una schifezza
<pavlz> riportano con se sempre rumori di fondo
<vitaboban_> ho fatto
<vitaboban_> ma a me mi serve per skype
<pavlz> skype ?
<pavlz> mio dio
<pavlz> una bestemmia venuta male
<vitaboban_> ?
<krabador> !chat | pavlz
<ubot-it> pavlz: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vitaboban_> non posso usare skype senza il microfono
<vitaboban_> niente di strano
<vitaboban_> pavlz?
<vitaboban_> si può fare qualcosa o no?
<vitaboban_> tutti spariti :-(
<pavlz> non mi risulta
<jester-> vitaboban_: puoi usarlo m l'altro non sente
<vitaboban_> cio è
<jester-> se non hai il mic
<vitaboban_> ?
<jester-> [00:18:24] <vitaboban_> non posso usare skype senza il microfono
<vitaboban_> non ho capito
<vitaboban_> ho il microfono
<vitaboban_> ma non funziona
<vitaboban_> con ubuntu
<vitaboban_> prima della installazione ubuntu funzionavaù
<pavlz> hai provato a vedere se è supportato quel microfono ?
<vitaboban_> mi sono spiegato?
<pavlz> appunto ho l'idea che non sia supportato da  ubuntu
<vitaboban_> e come?
<pavlz> quel che funziona con winzozz non deve per forza di cose funzionare con GNU/linux
<vitaboban_> dovrei provare uno esterno
<pavlz> m$ usa drivers software NON libero
<pavlz> non hai una capsula microfonica di una cuffia per cellulari ?
<vitaboban_> quindi non posso risolvere il problema?
<pavlz> la la circuiteria è davvero ridotta all'osso
<pavlz> e comunque se il segnale non passa, non passa
<pavlz> o ti configuri la tua scheda audio, o diversamente non puoi fare
<pavlz> e lo dvorai fare a manina
<vitaboban_> devo scaricare altri draivers non liberi?
<pavlz> non credo, credo che dovrai metter mano alla riga di comando per risolver i problemi
<pavlz> comunque un bel dmes|more ci starebbe bene e magari ci diresti anche che scheda audio ha
<pavlz> comunque un bel dmesg|more ci starebbe bene e magari ci diresti anche che scheda audio ha
<vitaboban_> configurarla come,se ho provato e non c'è tanta scelta
<pavlz> ubuntu lo usi te, io no
<pavlz> io non ho di questi problemi e non ci penso ad uscire in audio
<pavlz> io con i miei amici sto in chat, non ho bisogno di andare in audio
<vitaboban_> cosa usi,?
<pavlz> la chat esula dall'audio: IRC Internet Relay Chat RFC1459; 2810;2811;2812;2813 Request For Comments vedasi May 1993
<pavlz> irssi e nulla di più l'audio è qualcosa che non mi appartiene
<vitaboban_> allora sto ubuntu non bisogna usare?
<pavlz> usalo pure, sono io che non vado in audio
<pavlz> non ho questa voce che vada per forza di cose ascoltata
<pavlz> gli altri mi ascoltano anche solo leggendo quel che scrivo
<Guest40430> Ciao a tutti.
<vitaboban_> non ti capisco
<pavlz> poi ci sono script che commutano ciò che scrivi in *.ogg e puoi inviare una traccia audio di pochi secondi
<pavlz> senza bisogno di dover stare davanti ad un microfono a parlare
<Guest40430> Mi consigliate la 14.10 o la 14.04 di Ubuntu? Perché la 14.10 ha non pochi bug oltre che glitch grafici :c
<vitaboban_> la mia scelta è skype  e chiedo aiuto
<vitaboban_> ho dei familiari lontano
<Guest40430> Uhm, aiuto (?)
<pavlz> ti ho inviato una traccia audio di pochi secondi che ho realizzato con un programmino che converte il testo in traccia audio
<vitaboban_> devo parlare,per cosa esisti compiuter allora
<pavlz> credi che ho avuto bisogno del microfono ?
<Guest40430> Mi date una mano o no?
<pavlz> er farti leggere
<vitaboban_> devo usare e mi serve microfono
<pavlz> Guest4030, chiedi e se potranno aiutarti, ti aiuteranno
<Guest40430> Ho chiesto ma nessuno risponde.
<pavlz> la scienza infusa non l'ha nessunp
<Guest40430> Ho solo chiesto se era meglio la 14.10 o la 14.04 LTS visto che la prima delle due ha non pochi bug e glitch grafici.
<vitaboban_> pensavo di trovare un esperto che mi aiuti
<pavlz> segnala i bugs a chi di comptenza di ubuntu
<Guest40430> vita qual è il problema?
<pavlz> che lavorassero in Canonical, invece di star li a girarsi i pollici con quel che guadagnagno
<Guest40430> Questa non è la Chat di Supporto?
<vitaboban_> tempo perso
<vitaboban_> e dove vado
<Guest40430> vitaboban_ il tuo problema qual è? :o
<vitaboban_> ciao a tutti e grazie
<Guest40430> Uhm, ciao (?)
<vitaboban_> devo spiegare mille volte il mio problema
<Guest40430> Io sono appena entrato e non ho letto .-.
<Guest40430> Scusami se ho provato ad aiutarti '-'
<vitaboban_> e mi risponde la gente che mi da consigli strani
<vitaboban_> scusa tu
<Guest40430> Dai su, qual è il tuo problema?
<vitaboban_> ho bisogno di uno che usa ubuntu
<Guest40430> Ehm... tutti quelli che frequentano questa IRC lo usano '-'
<vitaboban_> stranamente non mi funziona il microfono interno da quando installato ubuntu
<Guest40430> Che versione di Ubuntu usi?
<Guest40430> E sopratutto quale distribuzione?
<vitaboban_> ho provato alsamixer
<vitaboban_> 1410
<vitaboban_> in nessuna non funziona
<vitaboban_> ho provato 14.04lts
<Guest40430> La 14.10 te la sconsiglio vivamente, in questo momento ti scrivo da una Live CD poiché la 14.10 mi ha gentilmente piantato per l'ennesima volta
<vitaboban_> niente da fare
<vitaboban_> quale devo usare?
<Guest40430> Io adesso (dopo la 10 re-installazione di Ubuntu 14.10...) sto installando la 14.04 LTS che - avendo 5 anni di supporto contro i 6 mesi della 14.10 - dovrebe essere più stabile oltre che veloce.
<vitaboban_> se questo mi funziona
<Guest40430> Hai provato ad andare su gli aggiornamenti e su drivers aggiuntivi?
<vitaboban_> si ma ne anche su quella non mi funzionava il microfono
<Guest40430> Ma sulla Live CD funzionava?
<vitaboban_> dove?
<Guest40430> Sulla versione di prova di Ubuntu c.c
<vitaboban_> live cd non ho provato
<Guest40430> Provaci, probabilmente li andrà in quanto è una versione "base" del sistema operativo.
<Guest40430> Poi se funziona ti basta formattare un paio di volte l'HDD (io faccio 3 formattazioni veloci e 2 complete) e non dovresti più avere problemi, visto che i vecchi dati vengono sovrascritti più volte e quindi non corri il rischio che entrino in conflitto.
<vitaboban_> quante volte ho installato e devo fare ancora
<vitaboban_> va beh
<Guest40430> Sai quante volte ho re-installato la 14.10? lol
<vitaboban_> grazie mille
<vitaboban_> devo andare
<Guest40430> Semplicemente è uscita prematura e quindi è piena di errori. Cerca di buttarti sulla 14.04 LTS e ti togli il pensiero, figurati ^^
<vitaboban_> ti saluto
<Guest40430> Ciao, buona fortuna!
<vitaboban_> grazie grazie grazie
<Guest40430> :)
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-20
<h_boyz> .
<krabador> !ciao | h_boyz
<ubot-it> h_boyz: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<h_boyz> .
<krabador> !ciao | h_boyz
<ubot-it> h_boyz: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<chripto> Salve, ho un problema, stavo facendo un mv di file da un utente ad un altro e improvvisamente mih
<chripto> Mi ha dato errore dopo un po x spazio insufficente
<chripto> Eppure non ho fatto un cp....ho fatto un mv
<glpiana> chripto, e hai perso i file?
<chripto> No...mi ha mantenuto i file originali
<chripto> Ma ora lo spazio sull'hard disk è pieno!
<glpiana> chripto, sarà dovuto ad altro, mv dovrebbe solo reindicizzare, sempre che i file vengano spostati sulla stessa partizione
<glpiana> chripto, cerchimao di capire cosa l'ha riempito
<glpiana> chripto, apri un terminale e scrivi: mount
<glpiana> !paste | chripto
<ubot-it> chripto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<chripto> Ok...un attimo
<chripto> Purtoppo però scrivo da un telefono e nn posso mostrarti l'output
<glpiana> chripto, perchè non ti colleghi col pc in questione?
<chripto> Eh....x lo stesso motivo x cui sto copiando i file da un utente ad un altro...nn mi si avvia più. ..login infinito...
<glpiana> chripto, classico da disco pieno. oki, mi racconterai qquello che vedi
<glpiana> chripto, hai la home separata dalla partizione di sistema?
<chripto> Eh ma il problema era comparso prima del disco pieno...
<glpiana> chripto, rispondimi please
<chripto> No
<chripto> La home è nella stessa partizione
<glpiana> chripto, allora anzitutto nel terminale dai: cd /
<chripto> Ok
<chripto> Fatto
<glpiana> chripto, poi scrivi questo comando: du -h --max-depth=1
<chripto> Ok
<glpiana> chripto, aspetta che termini e vedrai un elenco di directory con dei valori di dimensione. dimmi quando lo visualizzi
<chripto> Fatto...
<chripto> È impazzito!
<chripto> Mi da permesso negato a tutto
<chripto> Nn è ke dovevo scriver su al posto di du?
<glpiana> chripto, no, è che come utente su alcuni path non hai accesso
<glpiana> chripto, ti ha ridato il prompt?
<chripto> Ora ha finito
<chripto> Si
<glpiana> chripto, prima di vedere i numeri, scrivi: df
<glpiana> chripto, guarda le percentuali di /
<chripto> Cioè?
<glpiana> chripto, hai scritto df?
<chripto> Si
<glpiana> chripto, vedi la colonna "montato su"?
<chripto> Si...su Sda1 (partizione ke uso) 100% in uso
<glpiana> chripto, oki, ora guarda l'output del comando precedente e dimmi quale directory ha il contenuto più elevato
<chripto> Nn posso vederle tutte mi ha dato una sfilza di permesso negato
<glpiana> chripto, allora dai sto comando: sudo du -h --max-depth=1
<chripto> Si l'ho dato proprio ora
<chripto> Sta elaborando
<chripto> Però già vedo qualcosa di strano
<chripto> In ./home mi da dimensione 822G...
<glpiana> wow
<chripto> Sarebbero 822 GB??
<glpiana> chripto, da quant'è il disco?
<ExPBoy> 20Tb?
<glpiana> lol
<chripto> Eh...512.GB
<ExPBoy> ?
<glpiana> evidentemente qualcosa non va
<glpiana> cristian_c, dimmi quando il comando è terminato
<glpiana> scusa cristian_c
<chripto> Eh...l'avevo capito...
<glpiana> chripto,  dimmi quando il comando è terminato
<chripto> Ora
<glpiana> chripto, altre directory con elevata dimensione?
<glpiana> tipo /var per esempio?
<chripto> No.. solo "." ke ha 832G....
<glpiana> chripto, scrivi: sudo apt-get clean
<chripto> Ok
<chripto> Fatto
<glpiana> chripto, di nuovo df
<chripto> Ok
<glpiana> chripto, dimmi se è variata la percentuale
<chripto> Nulla, tutto uguale, aspetta però!!
<chripto> Allora: nella colonna File system ho /dev/sda1 ke ha 486 GB circa pieni...
<chripto> E poi ho: /home/chripto/.Private con la stessa identica dimensione in uso!!
<chripto> Ke significa?
<glpiana> chripto, scrivi: cd /home/chripto
<ExPBoy> chripto, per cortesia potresti evitare le k? Grazie
<glpiana> chripto, poi scrivi: cd .Private
<glpiana> chripto, quindi scrivi: la -la             e guarda che cosa hai dentro
<chripto> Ok, cercate di capire che scrivo da un telefono e ho difficoltà a scrivere
<chripto> Ci sono una sessantina di file con nomi composti da lettere e numeri mischiati ma che cominciano tutte con ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.
<ExPBoy> uhm
<chripto> Cosa faccio?
<akis24> segui quello che dice glpiana ..
<chripto> Ho fatto e ho già scritto cosa mi è uscito
<glpiana> chripto, e come dimensioni come sono quei file?
<chripto> Mah...non mi sembrano molto grandi...il più grande che vedo a 21M
<glpiana> chripto, ok, scrivi: cd ..
<chripto> Ok, fatto
<glpiana> chripto, poi scrivi: du -h --max-depth=1
<chripto> Ok
<chripto> Fatto
<glpiana> chripto, la directory più grande qual è?
<chripto> Scrivania...ma ci può stare
<glpiana> chripto, cd Scrivania
<chripto> 361G
<glpiana> chripto, di nuovo: du -h --max-depth=1
<chripto> Fatto
<glpiana> chripto, non farmi ripetere la domanda ogni volta che dai il comando :)
<chripto> Sempre Scrivania è quello maggiore...
<glpiana> chripto, scrivi: pwd
<chripto> Mi dice che sono in /home/chripto
<glpiana> chripto, immaginavo. perchè non hai scritto il comando che ti avevo dato?
<glpiana> <glpiana> chripto, cd Scrivania
<chripto> Scusa non lo avevo letto quello...ricorda sempre che sto leggendo su uno schermo di un telefono
<glpiana> chripto, a maggior ragione, fai attenzione ;)
<chripto> Comunque ho rifatto l'operazione all'interno di scrivania
<glpiana> chripto, e?
<chripto> Mi sembra che la cartella che stavo copiando sia un po più grande di quella che dovrebbe realmemte essere
<glpiana> chripto, entra in quela directory, dai ls e guardane il contenuto. controlla cosa c'è dentro e vedi se riesci a eliminare qualcosa, anche poco, ma che dia un minimo di repisro
<glpiana> chripto, io torno tra 10 minuti
<chripto> Ok
<glpiana> chripto, quindi? hai trovato qualcosa da eliminare?
<chripto> Si, un attimo
<chripto> Ho bisogno di 10 minuti....
<chripto> Ho eliminato 24G circa ora
<glpiana> chripto, bene, ora quantomeno dovresti riuscire a loggarti
<chripto> Ora provo
<chripto> Nulla, il problema del login sarà dovuto ad altro...ieri un tuo collega ha provato ad aiutarmi ma nulla...e mi aveva consigliato di copiare la cartella home su un nuovo utente per non perdere impostazioi e nprogrammi e dati
<glpiana> chripto, quando cerchi di fare il login cosa succede? ottieni messaggi di errore?
<chripto> Assolutamente niente, mi si ripresenta il login dopo una schermata nera
<glpiana> chripto, e sto scherzo te lo ha fatto in seguito a cosa?
<chripto> Tutro ciò è avvenuto dopo aver riavviato
<glpiana> chripto, e hai riavviato dopo avere fatto cosa?
<chripto> Dopo che il mio pc si era spento bruscamente per colpa di una batteria difettosa
<ExPBoy> portatile quindi
<glpiana> chripto, dopo hai effettuato un check del disco?
<chripto> Si è spento memtre ero già loggato
<chripto> Al riavvio è partito automaticamente il check e mi chiedeva di riparare dei blocchi danneggiati premendo f
<glpiana> che hai fatto?
<chripto> Ho provato a fare f e lui però non è riuscito a farlo perché non riusciva a smontare la partizione
<glpiana> chripto, avvia in recovery
<chripto> Ho già fatto anche quello e provato fsck
<glpiana> chripto, e cosa ha fatto?
<chripto> Ha provato a ripristinare dei blocchi danneggiati del filesystem ma pare non riesca a smontare la partizione
<glpiana> chripto, la partizione se avvii da recovery non è montata
<glpiana> chripto, per cui, avvia in recovery, al menu scegli fsck e vediamo cosa fa
<chripto> Eh...ora riprovo e ti dico esattamente cosa mi dice
<chripto> Come faccio ripartire in re o
<chripto> Da terminale?
<chripto> Recovery
<glpiana> chripto, ctrl+alt+canc
<chripto> Ok ok
<chripto> Cosi ha solo riavviato....
<chripto> Una piccola nota: il mio SO è Xubuntu 14.10
<glpiana> chripto, non importa
<chripto> Sono in recovery
<glpiana> chripto, dal menu scegli fsck
<chripto> Quale opzione scelgo?
<chripto> Ok ok
<chripto> Fatto
<chripto> Allora, mi dice  inconsistenza inaspettata: eseguire fsck manualmente
<chripto> Poi
<chripto> Fsck / [715] terminato con stato 4
<chripto> E poi
<chripto> Il file system contiene errori: /
<glpiana> chripto, scegli di aprire un terminale di root
<chripto> Come? È rimasto con la.shell attiva
<chripto> E il.cursore che lampegfia
<chripto> Lampeggia
<glpiana> chripto, premi invio. se non va premi ctrl+c
<chripto> Con ctrl+c è partito fsck!
<glpiana> bene
<chripto> Ora mi dice ke sono stati trovati errori durante il controllo e di premere f per correggerli i per ignorare s per omettere il mount o m per il ripristino manuale
<glpiana> correggi
<chripto> Fatto, mi diceva ke /tmp nn era pronta per il mount manuale, non ho fatto a tempo a leggere tutto che si è riavviato in recovery
<chripto> Che disperazione
<glpiana> rifai fsck
<chripto> Ok.
<chripto> Mi dice completato , e di premere invio...
<glpiana> premi invio
<chripto> Mi da (0.1% non-contiguous)
<chripto> Ok...sono tornato in recovery
<glpiana> chripto, scegli la voce dpkg
<chripto> Fatto
<glpiana> chripto, è tornato al menu?
<chripto> Impossibile rimuovere /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/* file o directory inesistene
<chripto> Poi completato e premere invio
<glpiana> premi invio
<chripto> Ok...di nuovo in recovery
<glpiana> chripto, prosegui con l'avvio normale
<chripto> Ok...
<chripto> Nulla di fatto....login loop...se metto la.password mi ritorna sulla schermata di login
<ExPBoy> sa di sputtanamento hd
<chripto> Bene...
<chripto> MI fa piacere sentirlo...
<mauy> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di una mano per installare una stampante multifunzione laser samsung scx-4623f ho gia seguito diverse guide ma o non stampa o non scannerizza... ho ub 14.04
<ExPBoy> chripto, naturalmente tu hai una copia dei dati vero?
<glpiana> !ripristino | chripto
<ubot-it> chripto: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<chripto> Ni...li stavo copiando ora...
<ExPBoy> ecco magari prova il ripristino
<chripto> Sarebbe?
<glpiana> !ripristino | chripto
<ubot-it> chripto: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<chripto> Impostazioni dei programmi e programmi li perdo?
<ExPBoy> con il ripristino in teoria no
<chripto> Posta di thunderbird e/o sessioni di firefox
<glpiana> Contrariamente a quello che avviene durante una reinstallazione, dove la totalità dei dati del sistema viene cancellata e riscritta, con il ripristino si ha una sostituzione dei file di sistema e la reinstallazione dei singoli programmi. Rimangono invece intatti i file degli utenti del sistema, presenti nella directory /home.
<glpiana> Le impostazioni di sistema verranno azzerate e dovranno essere successivamente reimpostate.
<glpiana> chripto, ma basta leggere la guida indicata per sapere a cosa si va incontro
<ExPBoy> sai che bello leggere una guida dal cellulòare?
<ExPBoy> :)
<chripto> Appunto...
<jester-> d'altra parte se hai sistema compromesso non c'è altra via
<ExPBoy> eggià
<glpiana> posso farci qualcosa?
<chripto> Vado a prendere un cappio allora...
<glpiana> -.-
<ExPBoy> glpiana, potresti regalare un nuovo pc a chripto :)
<jester-> e prega che i settori che contengono i dati siano ancora leggibili
<mauy> prova con la live
<chripto> Il fatto che sia un ssd cambia qualcosa?
<mauy> leggi la giuda la stampi e poi fai quello che dice
<mauy> ho bisogno di una mano per installare una stampante multifunzione laser samsung scx-4623f ho gia seguito diverse guide ma o non stampa o non scannerizza... ho ub 14.04
<chripto> Va bene dai, grazie  a tutti
<chripto> Ciao
<mauy> cristian_c, mi stava aiutando ma non avevo il pc sottomano adesso ho un pc appena formattato ela stampante qui se qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi gli offro una birra virtuale!!!
<cristian_c> la mattina meglio di no
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> mauy, non ricordo che ti stessi aiutando
<mauy> parliamo di una settimana fa
<cristian_c> lol
<mauy> mi sembra fossi tu ma non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco
<cristian_c> mauy, ah tu sei quello che metteva pezzi di guida insieme in un bel minestrone?
<mauy> bravo!
<mauy> ora che ho qui tutto e un sistema pulito puoi provare ad aiutarmi tu o chiunque altro perfavore
<cristian_c> mauy, c'è l'installer nel pacchetto scaricato
<mauy> si
<cristian_c> mauy, prima di provare l'installer, se provi ad aggiungere la stampante dalla finestra stampanti, trovi il tuo modello?
<mauy> si ma non funziona
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> mauy, prego definire 'non funziona'
<mauy> invia la stampa ma la stampante non fa nulla
<mauy> la stampante è collegata usb
<cristian_c> mauy, in pratica, cos'hai fatto dopo aver installato il sistema?
<mauy> solo aggiornamenti
<mauy> e niente altro
<cristian_c> looool
<cristian_c> mauy, quindi non hai usato l'installer?
<mauy> no
<cristian_c> mauy, ripeto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> mauy, prima di provare l'installer, se provi ad aggiungere la stampante dalla finestra stampanti, trovi il tuo modello?
<cristian_c> mauy, magari , sarebbe più utile se rispondessi alle domande
<guest-lUMJEZ> ciao, ho fatto un casino, ho lanciato erroneamentei il comando usermod -L seguito da mio user pensando di farmi vedere la lista dei programmi cui posso accedere. Adesso avviando e mettendo la mia password mi dice  password errata
<mauy> ma ti ho risposto la trovo ma se la installo non funziona
<cristian_c> mauy, ok
<glpiana> guest-lUMJEZ, -L, --lock
<cristian_c> mauy, allora apri il pacchetto unified ecc...
<mauy> ok
<glpiana> guest-lUMJEZ, -U, --unlock
<cristian_c> mauy, estrai la cartella cdroot
<mauy> ok
<guest-lUMJEZ> glpiana, posso farlo anche da guest vero?
<glpiana> guest-lUMJEZ, no, mi sa che ti tocca farlo da recovery
<guest-lUMJEZ> glpiana, ok provo grazie,
<glpiana> guest-lUMJEZ, per dare quel comando avrai usato sudo immagino
<guest-lUMJEZ> glpiana, si con sudo
<glpiana> guest-lUMJEZ, l'utente guest non ha sudo
<mauy> cristian_c , fatto
<glpiana> guest-lUMJEZ, per cui vai in recovery, ma prima devi fargli montare i dischi. per cui da recovery scegli dpkg, così monta i dischi, poi terminale di root e dai il comando
<guest-lUMJEZ> glpiana, ok
<guest-lUMJEZ> glpiana, vado
<mauy> cristian_c, ok ci sono
<cristian_c> mauy, lancia install.sh
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<mauy> cristian_c, ok parte l'installazione
<mauy> cristian_c, proseguo?
<cristian_c> mauy, magari posta quello che esce
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> o se c'è una gui, posta una schermata
<mauy> cristian_c, ti posto le schermate ma non ricordo il paste per immagini
<glpiana> !image | mauy
<ubot-it> mauy: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mauy> tnx
<mauy> cristian_c, http://imageshack.com/a/img908/2711/sXlHq9.png http://imageshack.com/a/img909/8279/NxzWBz.png http://imageshack.com/a/img905/7022/xoJBqW.png
<mauy> cristian_c, cosa devo fare dopo l'ultima schermata
<cristian_c> mauy, scusa, mauy ma quello non è ubuntu , vero?
<glpiana> se l'è sta roba?
<mauy> si è zorin
<mauy> ma è come ubuntu ha solo una grafica diversa
<glpiana> !chat | mauy
<ubot-it> mauy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> mauy> ciao a tutti ho bisogno di una mano per installare una stampante multifunzione laser samsung scx-4623f ho gia seguito diverse guide ma o non stampa o non scannerizza... ho ub 14.04
<glpiana> non si dicono le bugie, bricconcello :)
<mauy> glpiana ok ma è ubuntu 14.04 ha solo la grafica diversa
<cristian_c> mauy, zorin non è ubuntu con 'una grafica diversa'
<glpiana> mauy, non c'è supporto per derivate non ufficiali in questo canale
<mauy> ok
<glpiana> mauy, ti ho indicato dove proseguire
<mauy>  grazie anche se i consigli che mi avete dato hanno sempre funzionato
<cristian_c> possono anche non funzionare e spesso non funzionano
<glpiana> mauy, ti ho indicato dove proseguire
<cristian_c> non possiamo aiutarti se non sappiamo quale distro stai utilizzando
<mauy> ho visto glpiana adesso vado
<cristian_c> mauy, oppure installi ubuntu non taroccato e cambi grafica :D
<mauy> la cosa bella è che vedo che di la ci siete sempre voi ok mi aiutate di la???
<b00k3r> giorno
<BITTO1987> buongiorno a tutti
<BITTO87> buongiorno
<BITTO87> qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<ExPBoy> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<BITTO87> Ho un problema con un netbook acer aspire one d255 ( AOD255)
<BITTO87> in particolare con la scheda video
<BITTO87> una Intel Graphics Media Accellerator ( GMA 3150 )
<glpiana> che problema?
<BITTO87> in Windows mediante la voce di registro Downscaling riesco a forzare la risoluzione sino a 1152x864
<BITTO87> con xubuntu mi dà come risoluzione max 1024x600
<BITTO87> ho provato ad utilizzare xrandr ma mi da degli errori
<glpiana> BITTO87, scrivi xrandr in un terminale
<glpiana> !paste | BITTO87
<ubot-it> BITTO87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BITTO87> ok
<BITTO87> allora dammi qualche minuto che mi loggo direttamente dal pc in questione
<BITTO87> grazie intanto
<BITTO1987> rieccomi
<glpiana> BITTO1987, ti avevo chiesto l'output di xrandr
<glpiana> !paste | BITTO1987
<ubot-it> BITTO1987: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BITTO1987> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1024 x 600, maximum 32767 x 32767
<BITTO1987> LVDS1 connected primary 1024x600+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 222mm x 125mm
<BITTO1987>    1024x600       60.0*+
<BITTO1987>    800x600        60.3     56.2
<BITTO1987>    640x480        59.9
<ExPBoy> eh
<glpiana> già
<BITTO1987> si mi sono appena loggato
<BITTO1987> solo un secondo
<BITTO1987> grazie per la pazienza
<BITTO1987> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> BITTO1987, pastebin
<glpiana> non qui :)
<BITTO1987> aiuto
<BITTO1987> con sto netbook e sta risoluzione sto diventando scemo
<BITTO1987> abbi pazienza
<BITTO1987> scusami
<BITTO1987> devo registrami ????
<glpiana> BITTO1987, no, non devi registarrti. segui pedissequamente l eistruzioni di ubot-it
<BITTO1987> oops
<BITTO1987> scusami
<BITTO1987> ecco a te
<BITTO1987> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9122839/
<BITTO1987> perdonami ma sono a lavoro
<glpiana> BITTO1987, che risoluzione vorresti poter usare'
<glpiana> ?
<BITTO1987> beh su w7 ho che con downscaling mi aggiunge 1024x768 e 1152x864 che è quella che utilizzavo ... poi da xrandr mi dà una risoluzione max maggiore ... a me sinceramente bastava 1152x864 però se si può far di meglio ... ti spiego io ci giocho a poker :D più è grande lo spazio di lavoro più tavoli posso aprire :D
<glpiana> BITTO1987, vabbè, ma che dimensione ha sto schermo?
<ExPBoy> 10"
<BITTO1987> OMG ... è un 10.1
<ExPBoy> eh
<BITTO1987> dammi un sec che ti linko le specifiche
<glpiana> BITTO1987, e su un 10" cosa vuoi? una 1600x1200?
<BITTO1987> quello che si può ... nn pretendo nulla se non una risoluzione quantomeno pari a quello che utilizavo in w7
 * ExPBoy tace altrimenti lo accusano di terrorismo
<glpiana> BITTO1987, scrivi nel temrinale: cvt 1152 864
<BITTO1987> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9122951/
<glpiana> BITTO1987, scrivi: xrandr --newmode "1152x864_60.00"   81.75  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 867 871 897 -hsync +vsync
<BITTO1987> fatto
<BITTO1987> ora ?
<glpiana> BITTO1987, xrandr addmode LVDS1 1152x864_60.00
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> BITTO1987, xrandr --addmode LVDS1 1152x864_60.00
<glpiana> così
<BITTO1987> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9123014/
<BITTO1987> erroe
<BITTO1987> errore
<BITTO1987> questo lo avevo già fatto seguendo le varie guide :(
<glpiana> BITTO1987, nulla allora
<BITTO1987> ho provato a fare lo scaling ma un area della scrivania risulta inaccessibile
<BITTO1987> ma può essere dovuto dai i driver ?
<BITTO1987> leggevo qualcosa in merito ma nn ho caito molto
<BITTO1987> capito
<BITTO1987> io ho installato l'os senza installare ulteriori driver
<BITTO1987> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<glpiana> BITTO1987, hai anche uno schermo piccolo
<BITTO1987> ieri ho scaricato da qui i file ma non riesco a procedere
<glpiana> BITTO1987, se provi l'installer della intel lo fai a tuo rischio e pericolo. qui non c'è supporto per software sterno
<BITTO1987> capito
<BITTO1987> vabbè dai...
<BITTO1987> grazie comunque per il tempo che mi hai dedicato
<BITTO1987> :)
<BITTO1987> ma se creo un file xorg e riavvio faccio danno ???
<oblo> se è come i driver nvidia allora li devi installare partendo da init 3
<glpiana> BITTO1987, puoi provare e se non va basta che rimuovi il file
<glpiana> oblo, ??????????
<glpiana> oblo, non esiste questo problema su ubuntu. magaric'è sulla distro che usi tu
<oblo> in effetti non uso ubuntu
<glpiana> oblo, lo avevo capito :)
<BITTO1987> sono intel e uso xubuntu
<BITTO1987> gma 3150
<glpiana> BITTO1987, comuqnue credo che se hai la 14.10 hai già l'ultimo driver intel
<BITTO1987> no
<BITTO1987> 14.04 lts
<glpiana> BITTO1987, tenere una lts e poi sminchiarla mettendoci sopra roba esterna ha poco senso, imho
<BITTO1987> cioè?
<BITTO1987> spiegami x favore
<BITTO1987> io mi sono appena affacciato a unix+
<glpiana> BITTO1987, la 14.04 lts è una long term support, fatta cioè per avere un sistema stabile con supporto a lungo termine
<BITTO1987> fin qui ok
<glpiana> questo comporta d'altro canto che i sofwtare non siano sempre all'ultimissima versione
<BITTO1987> ah... bn
<glpiana> e lo stesso vale per i driver delle schede video intel, che vengono inglobati nei kernel
<glpiana> potresti provare una live della 14.10 per vedere se lì la tua shceda ha una risoluzione preferibile
<BITTO1987> mmm ottima idea !!!
<BITTO1987> ascolta ma sai dirmi al volo il comando per verificare i driver installati attualmente ? x curiosità
<glpiana> dammi l'output di lsmod che vedo qual è il driver anzitutto
<glpiana> ma poi LORO chi sarebbero?
<glpiana> ops
<glpiana> sbaglato canale
<BITTO1987> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9123414/
<BITTO1987> ecco a te
<glpiana> BITTO1987, modinfo i915
<BITTO1987> comando ?
<BITTO1987> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9123494/
<BITTO1987> ecco quà
<glpiana> BITTO1987, niente, la versione è collegata a quella del kernel
<BITTO1987> ok  :( :( :(ù
<BITTO1987> proverò co la live della 14.10
<BITTO1987> nel caso decida di installarla mi consigli un upgrade o un installazione pulita ?
<glpiana> BITTO1987, se il tuo sistema è pulito puoi fare l'avanzamento
<BITTO1987> l'ho installato pochi giorni fà e ho messo su solo libreoffice, wine e pokerstars :D
<glpiana> BITTO1987, se non hai repository eterni avanzi senza problemi
<BITTO1987> arabo italiano grazie :D
<BITTO1987> ihihihhhihih
<BITTO1987> comunque stavo pensando che alla fine faccio direttamente il salto senza provare tanto il sistema così è per me inutile
<glpiana> BITTO1987, no, provala comunque in live che è meglio
<BITTO1987> potrei riscontrare problemi ?
<glpiana> BITTO1987, lo chiedo a maga magò appena passa di qui
<b00k3r> BITTO1987: si vede subito che sei subito che sei uno che gioca flat :D
<BITTO1987> glpiana è ovvio che nn puoi saperlo ... intendevo dire che davo per scontato che come funziona questa funzionasse anche la 14.10
<BITTO1987> b00k3r  ... limpo ... spesso
<b00k3r> lol
<glpiana> BITTO1987, al cambio di kernel possono conseguire problemi, potendprovare perchè non farlo?
<BITTO1987> beh hai ragione ma credevo anche che installandolo verificassi l'effettivo funzzionamento poichè magari da live vengono caricati alcuni file generici
<BITTO1987> ripto sono un newbie
<BITTO1987> ripeto
<BITTO1987> ho le mie convinzioni sciocche :P
<glpiana> BITTO1987, da live o da dispositivo l'unica cosa che può cambiare è la velocità, dovuta alla lettura dal supporto e l'uso maggiore di ram
<BITTO1987> ok... grazie
<nyukia> salve
<BITTO1987> ciao nyukia
<UbiUser> Ciao a tutti.
<UbiUser> Qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<glpiana> UbiUser, e come facciamo a saperlo? prova a esporre il tuo problema prima
<madai> salve a tutti, dove posso trovare i codici per installare vari programmi?
<glpiana> madai, codici? intendi i comandi da dare nel terminale?
<madai> si per installare vari programmi
<glpiana> !apt | madai
<ubot-it> madai: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<UbiUser> Ho provato a formattare una chiavetta USB per poter accogliere la 14.10 LTS ma Startup Disk Creator mi dice che lo spazio non ce nonostante sia vuota.
<UbiUser> 14.04 LTS xd
<glpiana> UbiUser, dimensione della usb?
<UbiUser> 8 gb
<glpiana> UbiUser, da windows?
<UbiUser> nope, ubuntu
<glpiana> spe
<glpiana> UbiUser, in che filesystem l'hai formattata?
<UbiUser> ntfs
<glpiana> !usb | UbiUser leggi, va fatta in fat32
<ubot-it> UbiUser leggi, va fatta in fat32: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<madai> si ma quelli per quanto riguarda i programmi dove li trovo
<UbiUser> grazie, provo subito u.u
<madai> intendo firefoxù
<madai> ecc
<glpiana> madai, e guarda la guida che ti ho indicato, c'è scritto
<glpiana> madai, in questa sezione per la precisione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/Apt?action=show&redirect=AmministrazioneSistema%2FApt#Installazione_e_rimozione_pacchetti
<glpiana> madai, ma perchè non usi ubuntu software center che è grafico?
<madai> e dove lo trovo?
<madai> sempre nello stesso canale?
<glpiana> madai, ma di che cosa stai parlando?
<glpiana> canale?
<madai> intendevo sito ovviamente
<madai> scusami
<glpiana> madai, ce l'hai già installato
<madai> è che non trovo i codici
<madai> ah tutto anche il flash?
<glpiana> madai, cerca tra i menu nella sezione sistema
<madai> quindi non è come la versione kubuntu
<glpiana> madai, non ti capisco, ma no nimporta perchè sto andando via
<glpiana> buona serata
<LostInMyHead> XAMPP per OS X x5.6.3 (PHP 5.6.3)
<LostInMyHead> è grosso come una casa
<LostInMyHead> son tre pulsanti non mi pare difficile
<davyd32> non riesco ad installare niente sul sistema operativo
<jester-> davyd32: cioè?
<davyd32> qualcuno che sappia già usare benissimo linux?
<davyd32> tipo utorrent
<jester-> davyd32: che versione ubuntu hai
<davyd32> avevo la 12.10, ma proprio ora sto facendo scaricare la 14.10
<davyd32> devo ancora provarla..
<davyd32> ma almeno vorrei già sapermi muovere
<jester-> davyd32: la 1,10 è scaduta, fuori assistenza, i server apt sono spenti
<jester-> 12,10
<davyd32> beh, nessun problema, io adesso sono su windows xp
<jester-> 1info utorrent
<davyd32> ma sto mettendo sta sera la 14.10
<jester-> !info utorrent
<ubot-it> Package utorrent does not exist in trusty
<davyd32> quindi se mi puoi spiegare un pò di cose, te ne sarei grato..
<jester-> davyd32: utorrent non c'è nei repo, dovrai usare un client alternativo, di serie c'è transmission semplice e d efficace
<davyd32> ma sostanzialemnte, per scaricare un programma ed installarlo, come devo fare su ubuntu?
<jester-> fa da solo, da softwarecennter crchi il cazzillo e lo insalla
<davyd32> no perchè mi ricordavo che nella 12.10
<davyd32> dovevo fare tutto io
<jester-> !documentazione | davyd32
<ubot-it> davyd32: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<davyd32> anche estrarre i file..
<jester-> davyd32: balle
<jester-> da quando c'è debian esiste il sistema pat
<LostInMyHead> c'è sempre stato in ubuntu
<davyd32> mh, allora mi sarò confuso, è passato un bel pò di tempo
<jester-> nato con mamma debian
<jester-> sempre imitato e mai eguagliato
<jester-> !apt | davyd32
<ubot-it> davyd32: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<jester-> !wiki | davyd32
<ubot-it> davyd32: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<davyd32> ma voi con ubuntu cosa ci fate?
<LostInMyHead> e se tutto questo non basta:
<LostInMyHead> !jester | davyd32
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'jester'
<LostInMyHead> davyd32: tu che cosa ci fai con windows?
<davyd32> di tutto e di più, dal giocare al fare musica
<davyd32> solo che con ubuntu, non essendo espertissimo, mi impallo ahaha..
<LostInMyHead> ok... ora hai la tua risposta su cosa ci facciamo noi...  ti sei risposto da solo
<davyd32> siccome dicevano, che per giocare era praticamente impossibile, per l'assenza dei pacchetti per linux ubuntu
<davyd32> ma effettivamente voglio testarla sta cosa sulla nuova versione
<jester-> davyd32: winzoz e linux non sono sostitutivi ma alternativi
<davyd32> in che senso?
<jester-> davyd32: per i giochi con steam cacci la credit te ne fanno fare una pelle
<jester-> davyd32: nel senso che sono come la moto e  ,a macchina
<jester-> grossomodo ti portano in giro ma in modo diverso
<davyd32> quindi fammi capire, ubuntu per giocare è difficile?
<davyd32> rispetto a windows?
<jester-> stema ha fatto e sta facendo camionate di robam ma hai il vizio che vuole la money
<jester-> davyd32: dipende dal gioco
<davyd32> conosci Shaiya?
<davyd32> un mmorpg
<BITTO1987> Ri-Buonasera
<BITTO1987> avanzamento versione da 14.04 a 14.10 non eseguita correttamente ... riscontrati molteplici errori ... stò procedendo alla reinstallazione pulita ... su un intel atom n455 con 1 gb ram mi cosigliate x86 o x64 ?
<jester-> BITTO1987: xubuntu o ancora meglio lubuntu 32 bit
<BITTO1987> infatti parlavo proprio di xubuntu ... non ho specificato
<BITTO1987> però il procio supporta x64
<BITTO1987> http://ark.intel.com/it/products/49491/Intel-Atom-Processor-N455-512K-Cache-1_66-GHz
<jester-> non si capisce la differenza con un solo giga di ram
<jester-> poi vedi te
<BITTO1987> vabbè alla fine se non riscontro problemi lo installo x64 in previsione di un upgrade della ram
<BITTO1987> così mi trovo già pronto
<BITTO1987> jester- stò installando la x64 e ti dirò che già dal setup noto differenza
<BITTO1987> fino a un ora fà avevo su la 14.04 x86 ù
<BITTO1987> ora stò caricando la 14.10 x64
<GIULIA> Ciao ... non riesco piu a stampare  con la canon ip 2700
<LostInMyHead> ciao GIULIA
<GIULIA> ciao!!
<LostInMyHead> spieg aun po' meglio il tuo problema...
<LostInMyHead> magari specificando versione dell'os in uso
<GIULIA> prima stampavo... adesso e daun po di tempo che non la uso piu...
<GIULIA> os??
<LostInMyHead> Che versione di ubuntu usi
<LostInMyHead> os = sistema operativo
<jester-> GIULIA: su winz stampa? che se un po che la usi potrebbe darsi che sono le cartucce incrocchiate
<GIULIA> 12 04 lts
<BITTO1987> testine seche
<BITTO1987> secche
<BITTO1987> inkjet o toner ?
<GIULIA> no perchè una stampa dei colori la fatta..
<LostInMyHead> ok quindi spiega meglio, più informazioni ci dai meglio è
<LostInMyHead> che intendi con la stapma dei colori?
<LostInMyHead> il foglio di prova?
<GIULIA> la stampante a due tasti uno per accenderla e l'altro per fare la prova...
<BITTO1987> GIULIA innanzitutto, secondo me, se sul pc hai anche windows o comunque hai un pc a cui collegarla prova a vedere se stampa per escludere che il problema sia ubuntu
<BITTO1987> ovviamente anche su windows controlla che i drivers siano correttamente installati
<GIULIA> no sul pc ho solo ubuntu e andava...
<LostInMyHead> GIULIA: com'è collegata la stampante?
<GIULIA> con cavo usb
<LostInMyHead> vedi se la vede dando da termianle il comando lsusb
<LostInMyHead> e pasta il risultato
<BITTO1987> GIULIA !paste
<BITTO1987> !paste | GIULIA
<ubot-it> GIULIA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<GIULIA> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9127569/
<BITTO1987> io per la cronaca ho appena finito di installare Xubuntu 14.10 x64 sul mio netbook Acer Aspire One D255 con Intel Atom N455 1Gb ram ... vediamo mpò che dice !!!
<ubuntucontento> dovrei cambiare i parametri dns come faccio?
<BITTO1987> uno dei 7 nani ---> ubuntucontento
<BITTO1987> hihhihihihihih
<BITTO1987> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/it/network-configuration.html
<BITTO1987> asp
<BITTO1987> vedi qui
<BITTO1987> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Dns
<ubuntucontento> mi riferisco come inserire i dns quelli di google
<ubuntucontento> 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<BITTO1987> si asp... ho toppato
<jester-> ubuntucontento: li cambi da cinfigura connessioni modifica ipv4 settanto dhcp solo indirizzi e scrivendo i dns in server separati da una virgola
<LostInMyHead> si entrambe le guide non vanno
<BITTO1987> :)
<BITTO1987> scusate ma sono a lavoro e faccio fatica
<LostInMyHead> 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<LostInMyHead> se non erro i dns google
<ubuntucontento> ok un attimo che provo
<jester-> prova che ha provato anche un frate ed è rimasto contento
<ubuntucontento> non mi fa salvare il tutto
<jester-> ubuntucontento: avrai fatto qualche errore se no abilita ok
<ubuntucontento> come dominio cosa devo inserire?
<jester-> ubuntucontento: dhcp solo indirizzi
<ubuntucontento> allora ti scrivo il procedimento
<jester-> ubuntucontento: nel box server dns 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
<GIULIA> ?
<LostInMyHead> ..... jester- .....
<BITTO1987> ragazzi ma GIULIA
<BITTO1987> ve la siete scordata ?!?!
<BITTO1987> ihihihhi
<GIULIA> BITTO mi aiuti tu?
<giulia> bitto ci sei ancora?
<giulia> mi sa di no... azz mi si e spento il pc..
<giulia> cmq non riesco piu a stampare con la canon ip2700 il mio os è ubunt 1204 lts
<soroush> Ho bisogno di scegliere un linux per un'esigenza realtime! Devo dare una preferenza realtime a un paio dei processi! Scelgo ubuntu desktop/Server! Ma poi devo scegliere un kernel specifico?
<soroush> o non devo ne anche scegliere ubuntu?
<soroush> Sinceramente non ne ho alcun idea
<soroush> l'esigenza realtime si tratta di interagire con dispositivi di tipo phidget
<LostInMyHead> esigenza?
<soroush> Per ora sto usando windows ma salto le posizioni quando il paranco è in movimento
<soroush> perchè non riesco avere  un tempo di risposta pari a 20ms
<LostInMyHead> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Studio
<LostInMyHead> ha kernel real-time
<soroush> nel senso che ho al meno 2 processi che hanno bisogno di un tempo risposta del genere
<soroush> e il mio programma è in java!
<soroush> Avrò bisogno di una macchina virtuale speciale o
<soroush> posso specificare anke un thread invocato nel Java
<LostInMyHead> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/UbuntuStudio
<soroush> ora grazie lo leggo bene
<LostInMyHead> cioè in generale puoi montare un kernel-RT
<soroush> LostInMyHead: Ma in ubuntu forum avevo visto che produzione del kernel realtime è abolito a favore di personalizzazione della schedulazione dei processi in linux 3.2
<LostInMyHead> cioè ubuntu studio e dato di base con rt in alternativa te lo compili...
<LostInMyHead> cacchio qua mi prendi contropiede perche kernel-rt non lo tratto da tempo a dire il vero
<LostInMyHead> linkami e indago
<soroush> LostInMyHead: lo devo ritrovare!
<soroush> Ecco LostInMyHead : tgalati4 dice : "I believe a custom real-time kernel did stop with 2.4. Changes in the newer 2.6 and 3.X kernels allow different scheduling policies that achieve low-level latency--with near-real-time performance. To get a truly real-time kernel in 3.2, you probably have to make a custom kernel--which means compiling it from scratch."
<soroush> LostInMyHead: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2207509&s=056b5733690d1e6ff43818fe41ed0a4c&p=12938094#post12938094
<soroush> No
<soroush> Leggo  in pieno c'è ancora linux-rt
<LostInMyHead> anche perchè non è prorpio la stessa cosa
<soroush> LostInMyHead: Dici che ho bisogno proprio di un kernel realtime anzi che ubuntustudio?
<soroush> LostInMyHead: Sai per caso una buona guida per configurazione un kernel realtime?
<LostInMyHead> ubuntu studioha il kernel rt ma  ti devi riinstallare tutto e ti porta dietro un sacco di applicazioni per la produazione musicale e grafica
<soroush> LostInMyHead: Va bene! Quindi mi consigli ubuntustudio!
<soroush> anzi che installo ubuntu desktop e poi un kernel realtime
<LostInMyHead> no io mi sbatterei in altre maniere... quella se accetti il compromesso sembrerebbe una soluzione semplice
<soroush> LostInMyHead: Grazie mille! è molto gentile da parte tua
<LostInMyHead> io me lo metterei sulla desktop ma mi prenderei anche le possibili grane
<LostInMyHead> informati bene sulla versione kernel in uso su ubuntustudio
<LostInMyHead> soroush: spetta un attimo
<LostInMyHead> soroush:
<LostInMyHead> ci sei?
<paolo23> join /ubuntu-it-chat
<shez_> salve a tutti
<shez_> ho notato che nel syslog ricevo degli errori dal kernel per perdita di sincronizzazione con la rotella del mouse, poi ho ricevuto questo: [  192.967208] compiz[2353]: segfault at 18 ip 00007f4eead3a6dc sp 00007fff8709f660 error 6 in libfreetype.so.6.11.1[7f4eeace0000+a2000]
<shez_> qualcuno sa spiegarmi che cosa significa? grazie
<cristian_c> shez_, come mai sei andato a curiosare nel syslog?
<shez_> cristian_c, poco prima che succedesse quello che è successo, il mouse ha incominciato a fare le bizze...
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> shez_, da quando ha iniziato a verificarsi questo problema?
<shez_> cristain_c, lo ha fatto da qualche tempo, un paio di settimane sporadicamente...
<batmancaraibi> ciao, sono completamente nuovo al mondo linux e volevo info per installare moon ma dove devo inserire apt?
<shez_> cristian_c, parlo del mouse, ora mi sono accorto che c'era anche questo, non so se siano collegate le due cose
<cristian_c> shez_, ok, avviene in modo continuo oppure ogni tanto
<cristian_c> ?
<shez_> cristian_c ogni tanto
<shez_> cristian_c, ogni tanto
<cristian_c> shez_, tipo una volta ogni 5 minuti?
<cristian_c> o mezz'ora diciamo
<cristian_c> shez_, nel caso, fai una prova in live e vedi se capità anche lì
<cristian_c> !info moon
<ubot-it> Package moon does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> batmancaraibi, cos'è moon?
<shez_> cristian_c, da come ho visto anche meno, per lo meno non me l'ha più ridato ancora....
<shez_> cristian_c, cmq si provo con la live
<cristian_c> shez_, sì, tieni accesa la live un tempo sufficiente a capire
<cristian_c> se lì c'è il problema o no
<shez_> cristain_c, ok poi ti faccio sapere. grazie.
<batmancaraibi> crisian_c moon intendevo mono
<cristian_c> batmancaraibi, ah, ok
<cristian_c> batmancaraibi, cerca nel software center, o nel gestore pacchetti
<batmancaraibi> apro il software center e cerco cosa?
<cristian_c> batmancaraibi, mono
<batmancaraibi> cristian_c fatto ma non trova nulla
<cristian_c> batmancaraibi, allora controlla nel gestore pacchetti
<batmancaraibi> cristian_c non lo trovo
<cristian_c> batmancaraibi, ok, un attimo
<cristian_c> !info mono-runtime
<ubot-it> mono-runtime (source: mono): Mono runtime - default version. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.8+dfsg-4ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 12 kB, installed size 92 kB
<cristian_c> batmancaraibi, io vedo vari pacchetti riferibili a mono nei repository
<batmancaraibi> forse devo installare il pacchetto prima di installarlo Cristian_c
<cristian_c> batmancaraibi, eh?
<cristian_c> batmancaraibi, sudo apt-get install mono-runtime
<batmancaraibi> Cristian_c fatto e scaricato
<batmancaraibi> adesso cosa devo fare?cristian_c
<cristian_c> batmancaraibi, se hai dato il comando
<cristian_c> batmancaraibi, dovresti spiegare qual è ii tuo scopo
<cristian_c> batmancaraibi, perchè vuoi installare mono?
<batmancaraibi> per poter vedere skygo , al posto di silverlight(se si può)Cristian_c
<batmancaraibi> ma sono appena passato a linux ed ho abbandonato win..
<cristian_c> batmancaraibi, ok, ma dove hai visto che ti serve mono?
<fabio_cc> batmancaraibi, al posto di silverlight puoi utilizzare pipelight: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<cristian_c> batmancaraibi, a parte che moonlight è stato abbandonato come progetto
<batmancaraibi> scusami Cristian_c ma non conosco questa parte oscura e piano piano stò cercando di capire
<batmancaraibi> mi ha portato skygo+silverlight...Cristian_c
<cristian_c> batmancaraibi, segui la guida wiki indicata da fabio_cc
<cristian_c> batmancaraibi, visto che un modo efficiente per risolvere è proprio pipelight
<batmancaraibi> Cristian_c non trovo la guida di Fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> batmancaraibi, ti ho dato il link
<cristian_c> <fabio_cc> batmancaraibi, al posto di silverlight puoi utilizzare pipelight: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<batmancaraibi> fatti i primi due punti, ma adesso non riesco ad installare (punto 3) fabio_cc e Cristian_c
<fabio_cc> batmancaraibi, il terzo punto si traduce in: sudo apt-get install pipelight
<cristian_c> lol
<batmancaraibi> Sta procedendo
<batmancaraibi> Grazie e serena notte a Cristian_c e fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> batmancaraibi, prego, buonanotte, ma non ho capito se hai risolto il problema
<batmancaraibi> si fabio_cc fatto tutto graziemille...è che sono un pò de coccio ;-)
<fabio_cc> batmancaraibi, prego
<UbiUser> Ciao a tutti, ho appena finito di montare la .iso di Ubuntu 14.04 LTS con LinuxLive USB Creator ma una volta messa sul PC appare la schermata di presentazione di SYSLINUX e non va avanti. Come risolvo?
<cybernova> UbiUser, in quale filesysten è formattata la chiavetta? per caso è ntfs?
<cybernova> filesystem*
<UbiUser> FAT32
<UbiUser> Ho provato anche con UNetbootin ma il problema è il medesimo...
<cybernova> UbiUser, e quale sarebbe la schermata di presentazione di syslinux?
<UbiUser> Quando effetuo il reboot del sistema appare la scritta "SYSLINUX 4.04 EDD 2011-04-10" e non va avanti.
<UbiUser> Non credo neanche che dipenda dalla .iso in quanto LinuxLive USB Creator attesta le condizioni della .iso come buone.
<cybernova> UbiUser, hai un'altra usb da provare?
<UbiUser> No.
<UbiUser> :\
<UbiUser> Fino a ieri su questa stessa USB ci stava la 14.10 ed andava, non al massimo ma andava.
<cybernova> UbiUser, da quanto si legge in giro i problemi possono essere tra i più disparati
<cybernova> possibili
<UbiUser> Mi chiedo come sia possibili che la 14.04 LTS non si riesca neanche ad avviare mentre la 14.10 si...
<UbiUser> possibileé
<UbiUser> *
<cybernova> UbiUser, ma la colpa non è di ubuntu in se secondo me, prova a riformattare la chiavetta in fat32
<cybernova> UbiUser, http://askubuntu.com/questions/196180/not-booting-from-usb-or-cd-syslinux-message
<UbiUser> Io e l'inglese non andiamo molto ehm...
<cybernova> UbiUser, riassumendo c'è chi ha risolto formattando la chiavetta in fat32, c'è chi dice che è colpa di una particolare partizione presente nelle chiavette sandisk
<UbiUser> Peccato che io non abbia una sandisk ma utilizzi una normale usb, uhm...
<cybernova> UbiUser, tra i tanti casi c'è questo fatto delle sandisk, comunque non c'è un modo omogeneo su come risolvere il problema, dipende dai casi
<UbiUser> Tu cosa mi consigli di fare?
<cybernova> UbiUser, come detto prima secondo me dovresti riformattare la chiavetta in fat32 e assicurarti che sia presente una sola partizione su di essa
<LostInMyHead> si comuqnue funziona solo con fat32 antre non ce ne
<UbiUser> In FAT32 l'ho formattata e sulla periferica USB non ci sono partizioni...
<UbiUser> Tra l'altro con la 14.10 c'era un errore quasi simile, dove bisognava scrivere "live" per avviarlo poiché non trovava dei componenti.
<cybernova> UbiUser, se è formattata in fat32 almeno una partizione c'è, comunque io proverei con un'altra chiavetta visto che quella pare andata
<cybernova> ormai le trovi nelle patatine
<UbiUser> Dai non dire così che mi spezzi il cuore D:
<UbiUser> Ora per curiosità provo a rimettere la 14.10 su USB...
<h_boyz> Buonasera! Sul notebook non riesco a regolare la luminosità.
<h_boyz> Buonasera! Sul notebook non riesco a regolare la luminosità.
<h_boyz> Mi date una mano, non trovo nulla che funzioni in rete
<h_boyz> Nessuno?
<h_boyz> Buonasera! Sul notebook non riesco a regolare la luminosità.
<h_boyz> ci riprovo:-(
<h_boyz_> Buonasera, non riesco ad regolare la luminosità
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-21
<glpiana> ola
<fiox> fioxxx
<fiox> buongiorno. Mi avvicino per la prima volta al mondo Linux. Vorrei istallare ubuntu sul mio pc e, come tutti credo, vorrei avere la possibilità di aveer entrambi i sistemi operativi avbl. Quindi la mie domande sono :
<fiox> dove posso scaricare ubuntu free?  Posso istallare ubuntu senza formattare tutto? Come fare?   Grazie per l'aiuto
<glpiana> !installazione | fiox
<ubot-it> fiox: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> fiox, leggi la guida, poi se hai dubbi chiedi pure
<fiox> grazie, lo farò
<glpiana> fiox, comunque, puoi scaricare ubuntu gratuitamente, puoi installarlo di fianco a windows
<glpiana> !release | fiox
<ubot-it> fiox: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> fiox, prima di procedere con l'installazione ti consiglio comunque di provare il sistema, visto che il media di installazione ne da la possibilità
<glpiana> fiox, controlla irequisiti minimi prima di scegliere quale immagine scaricare
<glpiana> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<glpiana> fiox, inoltre, se il tuo pc supporta il boot da usb, ti consiglio di fare una usb, onde evitare di buttare via dvd
<glpiana> !usbwin | fiox
<ubot-it> fiox: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<fiox> grazie a tutti per l'aiuto, procedo con l'istallazione. :) P.S. glpiana : ti ringrazio per avermi delucidato su tanti termini, ma vorrei sottolineare che il termine istallare è corretto (vedi http://www.dizionario-italiano.it/definizione-lemma.php?definizione=installare&lemma=I07AB800) tanto quanto iNstallare ( che si usa maggiormente) :) Grazie an
<fiox> cora a tutti e ottimo lavoro
<glpiana> fiox, non capisco il motivo della tua precisazione
<ghiekorg> ciao a tutti, ho un problema abbastanza fastidioso con ubuntu 12.04. Sono tornato a gnome classic e ho notato le differenze nelle gestioni delle barre rispetto al vecchio gnome2. In pratica vorrei eliminare l'applet completa (quella con volume, connessioni, batteria, ecc) e al suo posto mettere le icone singole (non tutte, solo batteria, connession
<ghiekorg> i, volume e ora). Per l'ora ho risolto. Per il volume sono riuscito a inserirla ma non riesco a spostarla. il resto non so dove cercare...
<glpiana> ghiekorg, premi il tasto alt insieme al tasto destro del mouse per modificare l'applet?
<ghiekorg> niente...
<ghiekorg> funziona con tutte ma non su quella del volume
<ghiekorg> è come se stessi premendo senza alt.
<glpiana> ghiekorg, non so aiutarti, non ho praticamente mai usato gnome classic
<ghiekorg> :( grazie lo stesso
<glpiana> ghiekorg, se sei affezionato a quella interfaccia, puoi mettere lxde e modifcarlo fino a renderlo molto molto simile a gnome 2
<glpiana> e puoi farlo anche con xfce. io li trovo molto più versatili di gnome fallback, a livello di modifiche dell'interfaccia
<ghiekorg> avevo lubuntu prima (ho un netbook quindi volevo stare leggero) però mi dava un sacco di problemi. così sono passato a ubuntu, però unity mi riempie lo schermo e, personalmente, mi risulta un po' troppo macchinoso. Ora cercherò di risolvere questa storia delle icone (è l'unica che mi sta facendo perdere tempo). Se non riuscissi a venirne a capo all
<ghiekorg> ora magari posso pensarci :) grazie
<ghiekorg> un'ultima cosa, ho visto che hanno eliminato anche l'applet "cassetto" che usavo spesso. Mi sai dire in inglese come si chiama? Nel frattempo ho risolto il mio problema, su una ppa ho trovato le vecchie applet di gnome 2. :)
<glpiana> ghiekorg, non saprei, drawer?
<ghiekorg> grazie :D è lei. ciao!
<Guest80239> salve  ho  lubuntu 14.04 lts  su  macchina  virtuale  ,  ho messo  la  pass   va sul  desktop  ma   dopo  pochi  secondi  ritorno  al  login
<mauy> ciao mi dite l'altrachat dove posso parlare di problematiche non inerenti a ubuntu??
<glpiana> !chat | mauy
<ubot-it> mauy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LostInMyHead>  'giorno
<foxmix> vorrei sapere che versione istallare sul mio pc avendo queste caratteristiche:
<glpiana> foxmix, non scriverle tutte, bastano ram e processore
<foxmix> XP professional sp3 intel core 2 cpu 6300 @ 1.86 GHZ 998 MB ram radeon x300/ X500 series ,
<glpiana> foxmix, io direi di mettere lubuntu 32 bit
<foxmix> levando completamente xp?
<glpiana> foxmix, perchè dovresti? lo metti di fianco
<ppaots11> Buon giorno, ho un problema con ultrabook santech lv2 ho installato ubuntu 14.04 non viene rilevato card reader interno realtek rts 5229 ho trovato in rete alcune guide per compilare il driver realtek per linux ma pultroppo senza successo chiedo esiste una guida riguardo il problema per ubuntu 14.04 grazie.
<foxmix> vanno?
<glpiana> ppaots11, in un terminale scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | ppaots11
<ubot-it> ppaots11: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ppaots11> Grazie ho già provato digitare lspci in questo momento non ho quel notebbok con me grazie riprenderò il dialogo da casa salve
<foxmix> grazzie di tutto e buona giornata a tutti, ciao
<akis24> giorno
<Shadow91> ciao  i  vecchi  kernel  si possono eliminare?
<glpiana> Shadow91, sì, se quello in uso ti soddisfa
<Shadow91> glpiana:  basta  un  comando  da  terminale  o  e' complicato?
<glpiana> Shadow91, si disinstallano come tutti i pacchetti, nè più nè meno
<jester-> Shadow91: cerchi le linux-image nel softcenter e le seghi
<Shadow91> ok   grazie  al  momento  ho  lubuntu  14.04  lts  su macchina  virtuale    vanno bene  1.5 gb  di  ram?  o  aumento?
<jester-> Shadow91: magana virtuale?
<Shadow91> eh?
<jester-> [12:02:50] <Shadow91> ok   grazie  al  momento  ho  lubuntu  14.04  lts  su macchina  virtuale    vanno bene  1.5 gb  di  ram?  o  aumento?
<jester-> Shadow91: macchina virtuale?
<Shadow91> si
<jester-> Shadow91: gia installato sistema in virtuale?
<Shadow91> si
<jester-> Shadow91: quindi la swap che hai te la tieni, quanta ram è dedicata alla vm
<Shadow91> 1.5 gb
<jester-> e basta la swap che hai
<Shadow91> ok
<maverik> ciao a tutti
<maverik> c'è qualcuno che si intende di samba?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | maverik
<ubot-it> maverik: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<maverik> è la prima volta che entro in questo programma /chat grazi per l'informazione
<maverik> comunque se qualcuno puo aiutarmi ad usare samba , gliene sarei grato :)
<glpiana> maverik, se tu non esponi il tuo problema nessuno può aiutarti. per cui, esponi il tuo problema
<maverik> nello specifico sto cercando di connettermi a ua cartella condivisa con samba messo su macchina virtuale versione ubuntu 14.10 , nel pc invece ho ubuntu 14.04 . Ora premetto che sono alle prime armi ed ho impostato il globlal in questo modo [global]
<maverik>    workgroup = WORKGROUP
<maverik>    netbios name = SERVER
<maverik>    server string = %h sever
<maverik>    dns proxy = no
<maverik> nello specifico sto cercando di connettermi a ua cartella condivisa con samba messo su macchina virtuale versione ubuntu 14.10 , nel pc invece ho ubuntu 14.04 . Ora premetto che sono alle prime armi ed ho impostato il globlal in questo modo http://pastebin.com/GNEb3X5m
<maverik> ora da ubunto 14.04 da rete riesco a vedere il mio server che ho chiamato prova ma quando ci premo sopra per aprirlo non me lo permette
<maverik> se qualcuno ha tempo per aiutarmi lo ringrazio in anticipo :)
<glpiana> maverik, la condivisione su vbox non si fa così
<glpiana> maverik, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Configurazione#Condividere_i_dati_con_sistemi_virtuali
<maverik> grazie ci provo
<maverik> pero se non ho capito male in questo modo non utilizzo samba?
<glpiana> maverik, non usi samba
<maverik> glpiana, guarda (ti do del tu se posso) ho bisogno di usare e capire bene come funziona samba per motivi di tesi universitaria
<glpiana> maverik, se vuoi provare con una macchina virtuale devi configurare la rete diversamente da come è impostata di default
<maverik> la rete di ubuntu oppure quella del server ?
<glpiana> maverik, la rete della macchina virtuale
<glpiana> dalle impostazioni della macchina virtuale puoi vedere che di default la rete è impostata come nat
<glpiana> maverik, https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html
<glpiana> maverik, tu dovrai impostarla in modo tale che la macchina virtuale risulti come un pc in rete. ma leggi la guida, perchè io di reti ci capisco niente
<maverik> ok ti ringrazio me la leggo e provo
<glpiana> maverik, guarda anche qui, che credo c'entri bene quello che vuoi fare: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SambaWithVirtualBox
<maverik> wow dando uno sguardo al volo credo proprio che hai preso la guida giusta
<maverik> grazie mille inizio a studiare xD
<glpiana> :)
<marcolino> ciao a tutti! ho appena installato lubuntu ma non so perchè non riesco ad installare programmi.
<glpiana> marcolino, spiega che problema incontri
<marcolino> allora intanto dico che devo installare pochissimi programmi tipo chrome, i driver di una chiavetta di internet, stampante e openoffice. Sono partito da openoffice e chrome ho scaricato i programmi a 32 bit dai rispettivi siti. Ora apro i programmi e
<glpiana> marcolino, non è il modo di installare quello
<marcolino> mi apre gestore di archivi e non capisco da dove far partire l'installazione
<glpiana> marcolino, perchè openoffice quando nei repo ufficiali c'è libreoffice?
<marcolino> Ahhhhhhh cavoli. Scusate ma sono proprio al primo utilizzo di linux.
<glpiana> marcolino, allora fai una cosa per volta. i softwra presenti nei repository li installi dal software center. hai già provato ad aprirlo?
<marcolino> Mi serve openoffice perchè lo utilizzo anche sugli altri computer che ho e quindi solo per un fatto di compatibilità e di non dovere stare sempre li a convertire i file
<glpiana> marcolino, openoffice e libreoffice sono praticamente la stessa cosa. provalo e se incontri incompatibilità (ne dubito) si rimedia
<maverik> non hai bisogno di convertire nulla
<glpiana> maverik, usano lo stesso formato, l'open document
<marcolino> mi dice che c'è instalato abiword
<glpiana> marcolino, quello è installato di default su lubuntu
<glpiana> marcolino, apri il software center e cerca libreoffice
<marcolino> ok perfetto. Per quanto riguarda invece per esempio chrome? oppure i driver della chiavetta (tp link) come faccio?
<glpiana> maverik, scusami, avevo visto il nome che iniziava per "ma", credevo avesse scritto marcolino
<maverik> di nulla xD me lo sono immaginato
<glpiana> marcolino, per chrome, se proprio devi usare chrome e non chromium (che nel caso trovi in software center) vai sul sito di chrome e prendi il pacchetto .deb adatto alla tua architettura. poi ci clicchi sopra due volte e si installerà
<marcolino> scusate problemi con la rete. Chrome ora mi dice che la dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta
<maverik> marcolino, apri il terminale e digita apt-get -f install
<glpiana> marcolino, lo stai installando dopo averci cliccato sopra due volte?
<glpiana> maverik, sudo
<maverik> sudo se non sei come root :)
<marcolino> sisi ci ho cliccato sopra due volte, mi ha aperto installatore pacchetto e mi da quel messaggio lui
<marcolino> li
<glpiana> maverik,  cioè nelle condizioni di una installazione normale
<glpiana> marcolino, chiudi quella finestra e apri un terminale
<marcolino> aperto
<glpiana> marcolino, scrivi, come suggeriva maverik : sudo apt-get -f install
<maverik> marcolino, e ti si dovrebbero risolvere i problemi che riguardano le dipendenze
<maverik> marcolino, ti chiederà di installare qualcosa in piu premi  "S"   per dare conferma
<marcolino> allora ho fatto come mi avete consigliato e mi è venuto fuori: E: Impossibile aporire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato)
<marcolino> E: impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). è necessario essere root
<glpiana> marcolino, scrivi: sudo apt-get -f install
<maverik> glpiana, comunque per il problema di prima ho risolto grazie ancora in realta avevo solo un pccolo problema con la scheda di rete di virtualbox che non mi faceva vedere bene la rete interna
<marcolino> continua a darmi lo stesso errore
<maverik> marcolino, allora fai cosi
<maverik> digita sudo passwd
<marcolino> ossia:  Errore: la dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta: libnss3 (>= 3.14.3)
<glpiana> maverik, bene :)
<maverik> a no asp
<maverik> questo è un'altro errore non dei permessi
<glpiana> maverik, non fargli attivare root
<glpiana> maverik, te lo chiedo per cortesia, non ha alcun senso
<maverik> glpiana,  ok
<glpiana> marcolino, scrivi: sudo apt-get install  libnss3
<glpiana> !info  libnss3
<ubot-it> libnss3 (source: nss): Network Security Service libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.15.4-1ubuntu7 (trusty), package size 1021 kB, installed size 3328 kB
<marcolino> niente continua con il solito errore
<glpiana> marcolino, fai così, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<marcolino> fatto
<glpiana> marcolino, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<marcolino> fatto
<glpiana> marcolino, ha installato qualcosa?
<marcolino> no c'è scritto  0 aggiornamenti, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<glpiana> marcolino, ora scrivi: cd Scaricati
<marcolino> ok scritto
<glpiana> marcolino, scrivi: ls
<glpiana> marcolino, dimmi di preciso il nome del pacchetto di chrome
<marcolino> google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<glpiana> marcolino, scrivi: sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<marcolino> contuna a dirmi che ci sono problemi con le dipendenze
<glpiana> !paste | marcolino
<ubot-it> marcolino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marcolino> chiedo venia per l'ignoranza ma come faccio a copiare la roba dal terminale al link che mi hai girato?
<glpiana> marcolino, selezioni tutto, vai sulla pagina di pastebin e e premi la rotella del mouse
<marcolino> fatoo
<marcolino> fatto
<glpiana> marcolino, dacci il link della pagina
<marcolino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9149602/
<glpiana> marcolino, scrivi: uname -a                e copia qui la riga che esce
<marcolino> Linux a-ThinkCentre-A50 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:32:08 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<marcolino> a@a-ThinkCentre-A50:~/Scaricati$
<glpiana> marcolino, dammi l'output di: lsb_release -r
<marcolino> dove scusa che mi sono un attimo perso
<glpiana> marcolino, nel terminale scrivi: lsb_release -r
<glpiana> ti esce una riga, copiala qui
<marcolino> a@a-ThinkCentre-A50:~/Scaricati$ lsb_release -r
<marcolino> Release:        12.10
<marcolino> a@a-ThinkCentre-A50:~/Scaricati$
<glpiana> marcolino, ci credo che da problemi
<glpiana> non è più supportata e non ci sono più i repository
<glpiana> marcolino, perchè la 12.10? dal cappello di quale mago l'hai tirata fuori?
<marcolino> non lo so mi sa che ho cannato alla grande... cosa devo fare ora per rimediare al danno?
<glpiana> marcolino, installa la 12.04 se ne vuoi una più compatibile con hardware vecchio, oppure 14.04 per lungo termine o 14.10 per avere la più recente
<glpiana> !release | marcolino
<ubot-it> marcolino: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> e la cosa più rapida è reinstallare
<marcolino> tutto???
<glpiana> marcolino, l'installazione di ubuntu richiede, su macchina mediamente datata, non più di 20/25 minuti
<glpiana> non mi pare una roba così assurda
<glpiana> stacco
<marcolino> si dai hai ragione!!! ascolta tra lubuntu xubuntu e kubuntu qual'e meglio secondo te??
<marcolino> grazie
<BITTO1987> Buongiorno a tutti
<BITTO1987> consiglio ... 14.04 LTS o 14.10
<BITTO1987> acer aspire one d255
<BITTO1987> intel atom 1.66GHz 512KB cache
<BITTO1987> 1GB DDR3 ram
<cybernova> BITTO1987, lubuntu 14.04
<BITTO1987> immaginavo
<BITTO1987> io fino a ieri usavo xubuntu 14.04
<BITTO1987> mi trovavo benissimo
<BITTO1987> ma ho un problema con la risoluzione
<BITTO1987> e anche con winr
<BITTO1987> wine
<BITTO1987> bel dilemma :'(
<BITTO1987> ma possono i driver proprietari far si che si abbia una risoluzione maggiore rispetto a quelle proproste originariamente da xubuntu ?
<jester-> BITTO1987: scheda grafica?
<schon> ciao a tutti, ho insatalla ubuntu sul mio lenovo  b575e ma non mi riconosce i 2 giga di ram come fare?
<lfcerf> salve
<lfcerf> ho un un problema "irrisolvibile" e come suggerito nella pagina "Supporto" sono entrato in chat
<lfcerf> c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> lfcerf, se è 'irrisolvibile' perché cerchi una soluzione? :P
<lfcerf> giusto, ma qui http://goo.gl/X5UVtB  dice che "per un problema "irrisolvibile", la chat è lo strumento migliore!" :)
<lfcerf> io ci provo
<lfcerf> no sul serio, ho girato in lungo e in largo nel forum italiano e inglese, chiedi.ubuntu ak.ubuntu ma non ho trovato soluzione
<lfcerf> in pratica ubuntu non mi legge più nè microsd nè DVD . Se non ho capito male il problema è il file system
<lfcerf> le microsd in questione sono fat32 (entrambe perfettamente funzionanti su android) e il DVD è un DVD R + vergine in udf
<schon> ciao, c' qualcuno?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | schon
<ubot-it> schon: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<schon> ho un problema con un installazione di ubuntu su un lenovo b575e
<cristian_c> lfcerf, spiega esattamente cosa accade
<cristian_c> lfcerf, e da quando ha iniziato ad accadere
<schon> il pc ha installati 2 gb di ram installando la versione a 32 mi vengono ricnosciuti solo 916 mb
<schon> il pc è nuovo
<schon> da subito
<cristian_c> schon, da dove lo vedi?
<schon> sia dal monitor
<schon> sia digitando free -m
<schon> dal bios risultano 2 gb
<cristian_c> schon, puoi postare il risultato su pastebin?
<schon> sul terminale?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> !paste | schon
<ubot-it> schon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lfcerf> !help | ubot-it
<ubot-it> ubot-it: http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<cristian_c> lol
<floryn90> ciao ragazzi
<lfcerf> ciao
<floryn90> potresti dare una mano a riattivare tutte le lens e scopes ?
<floryn90> ne volevo disattivare alcune ma adesso sono tutte disattivate
<cristian_c> floryn90, hai guardato nelle impostazioni di unity?
<floryn90> cristian_c: grazie per l'interessa ma stranamente sono titornate tutte indietro
<cristian_c> ?
<floryn90> la cosa strana è che con gsettings in disabled-lens non c'era nulla
<cristian_c> e ora?
<schon> in sostanza mi vede used 916 free 384 ecc..
<cristian_c> schon, può darsi che la ram totale sia condivisa con la scheda grafica
<floryn90> cristian_c: ora è tutto ok.
<cristian_c> e che quindi quella utilizzata dalla gpu non la vedi in free -m
<lfcerf> scusa cristian_c hai niente per me?
<cristian_c> lfcerf, magari aspetto risposte da te
<schon> avevo installato prima la versione a 64 e mi vedeva 1.5 gb con la 32 meno?? possibile?
<lfcerf> scusa era scaduta la connessione... sicuramente mi sono perso la tua risposta
<cristian_c> schon, posta il risultato
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> lfcerf, spiega esattamente cosa accade
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> lfcerf, e da quando ha iniziato ad accadere
<lfcerf> praticamente dopo aver smanettato incautamente
<schon> ci sto provando mi sto un tantino incasinado si blocca, provo a riavviare
<lfcerf> con unetbootin e winusb su due micro sd mi erano rimaste bloccate in sola lettura
<cristian_c> schon, come mai si blocca l'os?
<lfcerf> dal tablet con android però potevo sia leggere che scrivere. Così le ho formattate da lì. Quando le ho rimesse in ubuntu non le leggeva più
<lfcerf> cioè non le riconosce neanche
<cristian_c> lfcerf, hai un lettore di schede interno?
<cristian_c> lfcerf, inserisci la scheda nel pc e digita: sudo fdisk -l
<lfcerf> ho la micro sd e sia un adattatore usb che quello "normale" (non so come si chiami)
<lfcerf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9152433/
<lfcerf> ora sono con adattatore USB... non me la rileva proprio
<bibig> ciao a tutti
<bibig> !img
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'img'
<bibig> !pict
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pict'
<lfcerf> anche se con lsusb e dmsg | tail in un certo senso me la rileva (scusa per la terminologia non tecnica)
<bibig> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bibig> ei raga all'avvio del sistema operativo (ubuntu based) mi esce questa schermata https://imgur.com/TI1iaZK
<bibig> sapete come aiutarmi?
<lfcerf> questo è lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/9152487/
<lfcerf> questo è dmsg | tail http://paste.ubuntu.com/9152513/
<lfcerf> cristian_c ho provato anche a creare un punto di mount manualmente sia per la chiavetta che per il DVD ma sia in un caso che nell'altro mi dava errore
<cristian_c> lfcerf, digita: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> ah, ok, visto ora, scusa
<lfcerf> figurati
<cristian_c> sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
<cristian_c> risulta montata come sdc
<lfcerf> ti posto fstab?
<cristian_c> lfcerf, sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> <bibig> ei raga all'avvio del sistema operativo (ubuntu based) mi esce questa schermata https://imgur.com/TI1iaZK
<cristian_c> !buntu | bibig
<ubot-it> bibig: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<lfcerf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9152703/
<lfcerf> fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/9152709/ ... qua ci ho smanettato... fondamentalmente ho tolto la parte relativa a sdb e sdc avevo creato con gnome-disks ..
<bibig> si cristian_c lo so ho pensato di venire lo stesso dato anche xke mi era già capitato una volta
<bibig> con ubuntu
<cristian_c> lfcerf, sudo gparted /dev/sdc
<cristian_c> posta una schermata del desktop
<bibig> cristian_c: se vado su ubuntu-chat?
<bibig> mi cagano dici?
<cristian_c> lfcerf, ma dimmi, perché hai smanettato?
<lfcerf> Errore nell'aprire /dev/sdc: Nessun supporto trovato ... il titolo della finestra di errore è "trovato bug relativo a Libparted"
<lfcerf> eh.. perchè volevo creare un disco di avvio windows
<cristian_c> !ripristino | lfcerf
<ubot-it> lfcerf: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<lfcerf> e uno ubuntu live
<lfcerf> perchè voglio installare w8 a fianco a u14.04
<lfcerf> però quando stavo formattando la microsd ho fatto una chiusura forzata del programma
<lfcerf> perchè pensavo che si fosse bloccato :(
<cristian_c> lfcerf, quindi sei in live?
<cristian_c> hai detto che hai smanettato con fstab
<lfcerf> Cmq in realtà anche inserendo una microsd senza smanettamente (quella che uso nello smartphone) non la legge proprio... penso sia prorpio un problema di file system
<lfcerf> se non sbaglio android legge fat32 no?
<lfcerf> (no no , sono da una installazione standard. funziona tutto bene tranne questa roba)
<lfcerf> si con fstab ho smanettato perchè in molti threads mi dicevano di fare manualmente
<lfcerf> e anche con gnome-disks mi modificava delle cose... sostanzialmente la parte relativa a sdc.  che poi ho deciso di eleiminare completamente
<lfcerf> dopo aver creato manualmente un punto di mount per il DVD e cercandolo di aprire con nautilius mi dava questo errore http://goo.gl/GnDN8Y
<lfcerf> ho provato anche questa soluzione http://goo.gl/ulvwyk ma niente
<lfcerf> Te l'ho detto che era "irrisolvibile" :p
<cristian_c> lfcerf, non ho capito cosa devi fare manualmente?
<cristian_c> *.
<cristian_c> lfcerf, più che 'irrisolvibile' hai fatto un gran casino
<schon> rieccomi finalmente
<lfcerf> sudo mkdir /media/cdrom e poi aggiungere la "/dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0" in fondo a fstab
<lfcerf> sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0 , scusa
<schon> allora che verifica devo fare per controllare la ram_
<lfcerf> eh ma guarda che in realtà non ho fatto chissà che... "semplicemente" non mi legge i file system vfat e udf ... (lo smanettamento sulle microsd potrebbe essere stato ininfluente perchè non me ne legge neanche una in cui non ho fatto niente)
<schon> rispiego il problema
<lfcerf> scusa critstian_c cmq non ti voglio trattenere (ci ho perso un giorno intero per cercare una soluzione ma niente)... se hai voglia e tempo ci possiamo ribeccare più tardi... ora devo uscire... grazie ancora
<schon> ubuntu mi riconosce solo 915.4 mb di ram su 2 gb installati
<schon> cristian-c che risultato vuoi che posti
<schon77> cristian ci sei?
<schon77> nessuno mi puo aiutare a chiarire questo problema
<cristian_c> lfcerf, se non riuscivi a leggere dvd e micro-sd c'è qualcosa che non va già
<cristian_c> lfcerf, non serve fare tutto quello che hai detto, prova in live e vedi cosa accade
<schon77> eccoti cristian_c che cosa devo postare per capire assieme come mai non vedo tutta la ram?
<schon77> ragazzi ci sto diventando matto mi date una mano?
<17SAAY3UM> sera
<cristian_c> schon77, free -m
<17SAAY3UM> vorrei utilizzare la consessione del cellulare per navigare ma non riesco ad usarla
<17SAAY3UM> s
<schon77> cristian arrivo subito
<schon77> sto reinstallando la versione a 32 esattamente la 14.04.1 lts
<schon77> ho quasi finito
<schon77> cristina ci sei ancora?
<schon77> cristian scusami ma sto lavorando con 3 pc
<Naicols> Salve a tutti ho fatto l'aggiornaento senza l'avanzamento, sono andato su terminale e ho digitato "sudo apt-get update"e mentre scorreva mi ha dato questo errore:
<Naicols> : Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... ce/Sources Somma hash non corrispondente
<Naicols> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... slation-en Somma hash non corrispondente
<Naicols> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... slation-en Somma hash non corrispondente
<Naicols> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... ce/Sources Somma hash non corrispondente
<Naicols> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... slation-en Somma hash non corrispondente
<Naicols> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... slation-en Somma hash non corrispondente
<Naicols> ciao ragazzi
<Naicols> mi serve un auto
<Naicols> un aiuto
<Naicols> ho un piccolo problema quando faccio l'aggiornamento  senza l'avazameto
<Naicols> Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... ce/Sources Somma hash non corrispondente
<Naicols> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... slation-en Somma hash non corrispondente
<Naicols> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... slation-en Somma hash non corrispondente
<Naicols> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... ce/Sources Somma hash non corrispondente
<Naicols> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... slation-en Somma hash non corrispondente
<Naicols> c'è nessuo?
<Naicols> mi serve aiuto
<schon> cristian ci sei ancora?
<schon> ragazzi un aiuto? c'è qualcuno in linea?
<nigit> ciao
<nigit> avviando il sistema ricevo quest'errore https://imgur.com/TI1iaZK qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> nigit, hai piallato la / ?
<schon> avrei bisogno di una mano
<krabador> chiedi
<schon> ho un lenovo b575e con ultima versione di ubuntu
<schon> ho installati 2 gb di ram
<schon> ma ubuntu ne riconosce manco 1
<schon> la versione di ubuntu è a 32
<schon> come faccio per risolvere?
<krabador> schon, apri un terminale, scrivi cat /proc/meminfo
<krabador> !pastebin | schon
<ubot-it> schon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<schon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9154333/
<schon> ho postato il risultato qui
<krabador> schon, sudo lshw -C memory
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<schon> fatto
<schon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9154450/
<krabador> schon, ubuntu 32, quale versione?
<schon> 14.04 lts
<schon> ci sara un problema con il kernel?
<salentoos> problemi con microsodt network
<krabador> schon, hai installato da 0, o è un aggiornamento ?
<krabador> schon, possibile
<krabador> !samba | salentoos
<ubot-it> salentoos: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<salentoos> donetframerwork come faccio su linux o ubuntu
<salentoos> ubot mi serve ubuntu desktop
<schon> da 0 krabador! ho fatto un usb bootable
<salentoos> o gia letto tutte le guide ma no ci capisco nulla
<krabador> salentoos, e allora spiega quello che vuoi fare
<krabador> salentoos, https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17886
<salentoos> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17886
<salentoos> ho letto questo
<salentoos> ma in italiano no ce niente
<salentoos> tutto in inglese
<krabador> salentoos, ma "e allora spiega quello che vuoi fare" non è chiaro ?
<schon> krabador non c'è modo di farmi riconoscere tutta la ram?
<salentoos> devo vedere il programma le iene e mi dice che serve donet framerwork
<krabador> salentoos, funziona perfettamente senza
<krabador> schon, un attimo
<schon> son qui krabador attendo news grazie
<krabador> schon, puoi mandarmi anche un sudo lshw  , completo ?
<schon> certo
<salentoos> mi dice di no
<Nunzio> ragazzi sono alle prime armi e volevo installare ubuntu su pc fisso formattando la versione di windows 8. è possibile? quale versione mi consigliate di scaricare
<krabador> salentoos, screenshot
<krabador> !image | salentoos
<ubot-it> salentoos: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> Nunzio, quanta ram, e che scheda video hai?
<schon> krabador ecco : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9154826/
<Nunzio> 1 giga di ram istema operativo 32 bit
<krabador> Nunzio, che domanda ti ho fatto?
<krabador> schon, la prende la vga
<krabador> schon, va a vedere in bios, se puoi settare il quantitativo massimo di ram da far usare alla scheda video
<schon> caspita... mi converrà allora comprare un banco da 4?
<krabador> schon, in sistemi con memoria condivisa, è il caso di avere almeno 4gb
<schon> avevo installato prima la versione a 64 di ubuntu e la cosa assurda e che mi vedeva almeno 1.5 gb
<schon> grazie per il consiglio, vedo se dal bios riesco a fare qualcosa anche se mi pare di aver controllato prima e nulla
<krabador> schon, di base, ubuntu, nelle ultime versioni , hai il kernel pae, quindi a 32bit, non ha problemi per il riconoscimento di 4 gb ram
<schon> pensa che chi ha venduto il pc mi ha detto che con ubuntu sarebbe andato che una meraviglia
<schon> e io che da profano gli ho detto che sarebbe stato meglio avere un pc con almeno 4gb...
<Nunzio> scheda video intel (R)q35 express chipset family (microsoft corporation- WDDM 1.0)
<krabador> schon, se installi xubuntu o lubuntu, questo pc diventa una scheggia
<krabador> Nunzio, lubuntu
<schon> xubuntu ha la stessa grafica? stessi programmi? stavo pensando anche a manjaro
<Nunzio> ma se lo installo su chiavetta usb e lo faccio partire con il file iso riesco a disinstallare windows?
<krabador> schon, allora, i programmi soni gli stessi , tranne alcuni di default che sono abbinati con l'ambiente grafico di riferimento
<schon> krabador, xubuntu mi riconoscerebbe tutte le periferiche compresa web cam?
<krabador> schon, xubuntu usa xfce, lubuntu lxde
<krabador> schon, si
<krabador> schon, il supporto hardware è identico
<schon> grazie mille veramente!!!
<krabador> tra tutte le derivate
<krabador> schon, di niente, figurati
<krabador> Nunzio, si
<krabador> Nunzio, pero' puoi fare una cosa piu' conveniente
<krabador> Nunzio, installarlo a fianco
<krabador> Nunzio, è una delle opzioni di installazione, in modo da avere una schermata di richiesta di quale sistema caricare
<krabador> in accenzione
<krabador> Nunzio, assicurati che in windows8 sia disabilitato l'avvio rapido
<Nunzio> volevo completamente toglierlo windows e come faccio a disabilitarlo all avvio rapido
<krabador> Nunzio, capisco che si possa essere intenzionati di toglierlo completamente, ma finquando si impara ad usare linux, conviene sempre tenerlo a fianco, quando succede qualcosa che con linux non si riesce a fare , perchè serve qualche software che gira bene solo su win, si carica win, e si risolve il problema
<Nunzio> windows lo uso sul portatile e la mia idea era imparare linux sul fisso
<krabador> Nunzio, allora, scarichi la iso, fai la pendrive o il dvd
<krabador> !usbwin | Nunzio
<ubot-it> Nunzio: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | Nunzio
<ubot-it> Nunzio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> seguendo queste guide, in base alle tue intenzioni
<krabador> Nunzio, fai partire il supporto in boot, inizi l'installazione, e gli dici di usare l'intero disco, quando richiesto
<krabador> lui ti pialla tutto e ti mette ubuntu
<krabador> solo ubuntu
<Nunzio> ok ci provo grazie 1000
<krabador> Nunzio, di niente
<samboyxx> Dopp installazione di Trisquel 7.0 devo installare in manuale il pacchetto build-essentials. L'ho scaricato, scompattato ma non sono in grado né di avviare il comando make né lo script sh. Ho già cambiato i permessi al file sh
<krabador> samboyxx, sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<krabador> senza s
<krabador> build-essential
<samboyxx> Non ho internet. Devi installare il pacchetto in manuale. LA cosa strana è che ho due chiavette wifi di cui una vecchia che ha sempre funzionato, trisquel non ha nessun driver precaricato
<samboyxx> *Devo
<krabador> samboyxx , build-essenial ha parecchie dipendenze
<samboyxx> Build essential è solo una lista di dipendenze da scaricare? Pensavo fosse un codice completo..
<krabador> no
<krabador> fa scaricare diverse cose
<krabador> samboyxx , cerca di fare l'operazione quando connesso
<samboyxx> Provo a pensare a una soluzione.  Grazie krabador
<krabador> di niente
<maxim> avrei bisogno di una piccola mano
<cristina_c> chiedi
<Guest47811> come posso verificare se ubuntu ha riconosciuto la webcam integrata?
<Guest47811> vorrei sapere come posso verificare se la webcam è stata riconosciuta da ubuntu
<krabador> lsusb
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> Guest47811, sudo apt-get install cheese
<bigo72> cam4 e fai la prova diretta
<krabador> poi lo lanci
<bigo72> bella raga, notte a tutti
<Guest47811> krabador lsusb mi da un sacco di voci
<Guest47811> installo cheese
<Guest47811> ?
<krabador> se installi e lanci cheese , vedi direttamente
<krabador> lsusb ,ti dice tutte le periferiche USB riconosciute dal sistema
<Guest47811> ottimo krabador cheese è perfetto
<krabador> è andato , o scegli di farlo perché più semplice?
<Guest47811> ha funzionato
<krabador> perfetto
<lfcerf> hola
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-22
<arco> ciao cosa si puo fare se sento dei fruscii dalle casse nel mio computer usando xubuntu 14.10 ?
<akis24> giorno
<skricciolo> giorne
<skricciolo> possibile cambiare sfondo solo alla pagina di log,senza dover modificare sfondo scrivania?
<skricciolo> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<akis24> !chat | skricciolo
<ubot-it> skricciolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<skricciolo> ?
<skricciolo> di ubuntu parlo..
<skricciolo> akis24,
<akis24> !chat | skricciolo
<ubot-it> skricciolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> e due
<b00k3r> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<nicolas79> ragazzi sono disperato
<nicolas79> potete aiutarmi?
<nicolas79> posso chiedere?
<Shadow91> ciao mi  dite  dove  di  trova  la  cartella  themes?  dovrei  installare  un  tema
<LostInMyHead> 'giorno
<pinglix> ciao il sistema si congela di brutto se trascino una cartella di 45 GB su un disco esterno devo spegnerlo usando i tasti sysreq
<ExPBoy> eh
<pinglix> sistema ubuntu 14.0.4 LTS
<ExPBoy> 14.0.4?
<pinglix> si 14.0.4 LTS
<ExPBoy> no al limite 14.04
<pinglix> si chiama così
<ExPBoy> che effettivamente è una lts
<ExPBoy> pinglix, la 14.0.4 non esiste
<pinglix> ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> non 14.0.4
<ExPBoy> :)
<ExPBoy> comunque fa niente
<ExPBoy> il disco esterno è usb?
<Valgio63> Salve a tutti, ho bisogno di aiuto, stavo cercando di entrare nel CUP metropolitano con Firefox, ma IcedTea mi restituisce un'errore
<pinglix> devo trasferire una cartella di 45 GB su un disco esterno e con il drag and drop grafico si inchioda il sistema. trasferendola da linea di comando funziona
<ExPBoy> il disco esterno è usb?
<pinglix> si USB da 1 tera
<Valgio63> http://pastebin.com/Be6FGu0r
<ExPBoy> pinglix, quanta ram monta il pc?
<pinglix> 1 GB
<ExPBoy> ehh
<ExPBoy> troppo poca
<pinglix> ma da linea di comando funziona
<ExPBoy> certo
<ExPBoy> non occupi risorse quindi ci riesce
<pinglix> il file /var/log/messages non esiste più ? dove trovo i messaggi di sistema ?
<pinglix> se metto la iso a 32 bit funziona su sistemi poveri ?
<ExPBoy> meglio usare lubuntu
<ExPBoy> con quella ram
<pinglix> i file di log non ci sono più ?
<ExPBoy> dovrebbero esserci
<ExPBoy> vai nella cartella log e senza dubbio ci sono
<pinglix> messages non c'è c'è solo syslog
<ExPBoy> non so dirti
<pinglix> va bene anche xubuntu ?
<ExPBoy> si
<ExPBoy> ma provali in live prima
<ExPBoy> poi decidi
<pinglix> ok grazie ciao
<ExPBoy> ciao
<cicciostrano_> ce nessuno?
<LostInMyHead> no, come sempre
<cicciostrano_> ahaha..
<cicciostrano_> vorrei sapere come si installa un tema
<cicciostrano_> ne ho scaricato uno ma non ci sono istruzioni (libra 3)
<cicciostrano_> [Desktop Entry] Type=X-GNOME-Metatheme Name=Libra Comment=A modern flat theme Encoding=UTF-8  [X-GNOME-Metatheme] GtkTheme=Libra MetacityTheme=Libra ButtonLayout=:minimize,maximize,close IconTheme=gnome
<LostInMyHead> cicciostrano linka il tema almeno ci capiamo
<cicciostrano_> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Libra?content=167689&PHPSESSID=6b539918162c32839c9dc1960f31f563
<cicciostrano_> in realtà ne vorrei uno con la dash sotto
<cicciostrano_> e se esiste con le icone da mettere sulla scrivania
<LostInMyHead> non volgio aiutarti, non mi piace :P
<cicciostrano_> ok dammene uno qualsisasi..
<cicciostrano_> con la dash sotto
<LostInMyHead> scusa un attimo, la dash non la sposti
<cicciostrano_> cioè?
<LostInMyHead> nel caso hai sbagliato de
<cicciostrano_> vorrei spostare questa
<cicciostrano_> ma non ci riesco
<LostInMyHead> le icone sulla scrivania che significa?
<LostInMyHead> cicciostranoperche non si sposta la dash da lì
<cicciostrano_> un desktop tipo mac
<cicciostrano_> barra sotto icone sul desktop
<LostInMyHead> bhe unity non è studiato per essere come mac
<LostInMyHead> ma per essere come unity
<cicciostrano_> ok unity con barra sotto?
<LostInMyHead> non c'è
<cicciostrano_> un altro?
<LostInMyHead> la dash non la sposti
<LostInMyHead> MAC
<LostInMyHead> MAC è tipo MAC
<cicciostrano_> ahah
<cicciostrano_> ne esiste uno che si chiama mac?
<LostInMyHead> no
<cicciostrano_> ok libra non ti piace?
<LostInMyHead> Esiste il mac
<LostInMyHead> compra apple e avrai un prodotto apple
<cicciostrano_> no non volio un prodotto apple.. cercavo un tema con la barra sotto
<LostInMyHead> ma la barra non dipende dal tema che installi
<cicciostrano_> ah.. scusa
<LostInMyHead> le due cosa non c'entrano
<cicciostrano_> ok scusami
<cicciostrano_> non si può spostare
<cicciostrano_> ?
<LostInMyHead> la dash non si sposta
<cicciostrano_> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mate-Mint-Fedoreando+?content=149368
<LostInMyHead> non è la dash ne unity
<LostInMyHead> e manco ubuntu
<cicciostrano_> questo aspetto è possibile metterlo?
<cicciostrano_> ok capito ubuntu la dash sta la e basta
<cicciostrano_> posso chiederti un'altra cosa
<cicciostrano_> dove vedo il mio profilo hardware.. mi serve sapere che scheda video ho non ricordo se la gtx630 o la 650
<cicciostrano_> per i drver
<LostInMyHead> cerca sorgenti software, se ti segnala driver e vuoi intallarli perchè hai problemi coi driver in uso fallo
<LostInMyHead> ultima scheda...
<LostInMyHead> cerca tra le applicazioni installate
<cicciostrano_> ok.. cmq sembra che la scheda video funzioni bene..
<cicciostrano_> è possibile avere sulla dash il collegamento a tutte le applicazioni
<cicciostrano_> per vedere quali sono
<Denise72> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/zcTOicP8Trqldxr3EfkA
<torta> salve, io ho scaricato dal sito ubuntu ma non riesco ad installarlo sul cd ma non so come fare mi potreste aiutare?
<cristian_c> !iso | torta
<ubot-it> torta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> torta, se è ubuntu, ti serve un dvd
<torta> è un dvd scusate, il mio problema è che non so come installarlo c'è lo devo copiare per trascinamento o ci sono altri metodi?
<cristian_c> torta, hai aperto il link che ho postato?
<torta> si io ho fatto cosi
<cristian_c> torta, hai detto che non riuscivi
<torta> non riesco ad installarlo...sono un po disperato ahah
<cristian_c> torta, ma hai masterizzato o no?
<torta> si
<cristian_c> torta, allora avvia il boot da dvd
<cristian_c> !avviodacd | torta
<ubot-it> torta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AvvioDaCd
<torta> non ci riesco non fua
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> torta, apri il link che ho postato
<torta> adesso ci provo grazie mille davvero
<shez_> cristian_c, ci sei?
<cristian_c> shez_, sempre quella storia del mouse impazzito?
<torta> no ragas mi sono fermato alla schermata del boot non so cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> torta, posta una foto
<cristian_c> 1image | torta
<shez_> cristian_c, si
<torta> un attimo
<cristian_c> shez_, hai provato in live quanto serve?
<krabador> torta, schermata del boot = menu ?
<shez_> cristian_c, ho fatto le prove che mi hai detto
<torta> forse ci sono riuscito
<shez_> cristian_c, il problema persiste con la live. il warning della libreria non mi è più uscito....
<cristian_c> shez_, ricordami cosa accade esattamente
<shez_> cristian_c,  ho notato che nel syslog ricevo degli errori dal kernel per perdita di sincronizzazione con la rotella del mouse, poi ho ricevuto questo: [  192.967208] compiz[2353]: segfault at 18 ip 00007f4eead3a6dc sp 00007fff8709f660 error 6 in libfreetype.so.6.11.1[7f4eeace0000+a2000]
<shez_> cristian_c, ieri ho fatto l'aggiornamento di ubuntu.
<cristian_c> shez_, poi controllare anche il syslog della live?
<cristian_c> per sapere se è correlato
<cristian_c> shez_, hai provato anche con un altro mouse?
<cristian_c> o cambiando porta
<shez_> cristian_c, si l'ho controllato il problema è uguale
<cristian_c> shez_, nel syslog della live appaiono gli stessi messaggi?
<shez_> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> shez_, prova con altro mouse / altra porta
<cristian_c> shez_, quale scheda video è presente nel pc?
<shez_> cristian_c, ho provato con un mouse un po' vecchiotto ma mi da lo stesso problema, credo che ne acquisterò un nuovo e vedo se da lo stesso problema.
<cristian_c> shez_, prova con un'altra porta
<shez_> cristian_c, per il discoro della porta sono tutti e due ps2
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ok
<shez_> :(
<cristian_c> shez_, non puoi farti prestare un mouse usb?
<krabador> prova mouse usb
<shez_> cristian_c, si vedo di arangiarmi in qualche modo poi ti faccio sapere. cmq grazie
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> shez_, quale scheda video è presente nel pc?
<cristian_c> shez_, fai anche un'altra cosa
<shez_> krabador, per il problema della tastiera ci sono nuovi svilluppi...
<cristian_c> shez_, fino ad ora hai provato sempre con una live di unity?
<shez_> cristian_c, ho un ndvia 500 mb 32 bit
<cristian_c> shez_, scommetto che anche la tastiera è ps2
<shez_> cristian_c, si la live è con unity
<cristian_c> shez_, scarica una live di kubuntu, xubuntu
<cristian_c> shez_, che non utilizza compiz
<shez_> cristian_c, si ma il problema del mouse lo avevo anche con ubuntu 32 bit prima di cambiare sche madre e processore
<cristian_c> uhm
<shez_> cristian_c, si lo farò
<cristian_c> shez_, hai considerato che se ci sono problemi con mouse e tastiera ps2, potrebbe trattarsi di un malfunzionamento dell'hardware?
<cristian_c> indipendente dall'so
<shez_> cristian_c, qualche mese fa cmq ho provato ad installare sul sistema vecchio kubuntu ma il problema del mouse persisteva
<nubbia> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di una mano per un problema riscontrato con il pc di mia mamma e non ho trovato nessuna soluzione sul forum, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<shez_> cristian_c, ho optato di cabiare mouse apposta ma volevo esere sicuro
<nubbia> avrei un problema con ubuntu 14 con mate 1.8.1 e una chiavetta tim, premetto che il sistema lo ha installato un mio amico che ora non è raggiungibile...
<shez_> cristian_c, per il problema tastiera invece la storia è diversa, prima del upgrade hardware andava bene poi non più, quindi dopo aver parlato con voi ho contattato l'assistenza asrock
<shez_> cristian_c, mi hanno consigliato alcune prova da effettuare ma non ho risolto nulla o guasi, poi mi hanno datto di contattare il upporto del OS
<cristian_c> shez_, a questo punto mi sembra che si tratti un guasto alle porte ps2
<cristian_c> shez_, certto, asrock non supporta linux ufficialmente
<cristian_c> shez_, ti diranno di provare con winz
<shez_> cristian_c, ho cambiato la tastiera con una usb
<cristian_c> shez_, il che ti consente di verificare se il problema è quello
<nubbia> un aiutino?almeno un reindirizzamento verso il tred che non sono riuscita a trovare da nessuna parte?!
<krabador> nubbia, descrivi il problema
<cristian_c> nubbia, due cose preliminari, solo due suggerimenti: 1) sarebbe consigliabile smanettare su pc altrui solo se si è un minimo consapevoli di quello che si fa, 2) dovresti provare a contattare la persona che te l'ha installato
<nubbia> grazie, ciao!!! allora, ho un eeepc con ubuntu 14.(boh) con mate 1.8.1 e una chiavetta tim che non riesco a installare per farla collegare...in più, in mate non esce nemmeno l'icona del wifi o del collegamento in generale
<shez_> cristian_c, la tastiera all'avvio non funziona, quando resetto/riavvio funziona ma linux in avvio di sistema (dopo grub) mi da un avviso mi dice pipe brokenn
<shez_> *broken
<nubbia> cristian_c il pc ci devo smanettare perchè altrimenti mia mamma resta senza internet e lo usa per lavoro, il mio amico è irreperibile per i prossimi 3 mesi...
<shez_> cristian_c, pista rotta?
<krabador> nubbia, apri il terminale, scrivi nm-applet e premi invio
<nubbia> ok....è uscito ''using fallback from indicator gtkStatusIcon
<cristian_c> shez_, domandina: ma la mobo è compatibile pienamente con il processore?
<nubbia> scusa, devo avvisarti che NON sto chattando dal pc incriminato
<shez_> cristian_c, pensavo che il problema della tastiera fosse dovuto a un condensatore mezo lesso, ma se il problema si ripresenta si presenta anche con l'usb il problema potrebbe essere un altro...
<krabador> shez_, finquando non provi, non ha senso supporrte
<krabador> shez_, procurati sia mouse che tastiera usb
<nubbia> uoooooooooooooooooh l'ho notata adesso!!!! grazie, ma devo scriverlo ogni volta che accendo il pc?!?!o ormai è per sempre? comunque ancora non si connette con la chiavetta...
<shez_> cristian_c, si è inserito in lista delle cpu supportate, tra l'altro asrock ha voluto sapere la configurazione del sistema e al momento non mi hanno detto nulla a riguardo
<krabador> nubbia, devi creare la connessione a mano
<nubbia> krabador mmmm...sai indirizzarmi su dove trovare come fare?
<shez_> krabador, la prova con la tastiera usb l'ho fatta, ci sto scrivendo adesso.
<cristian_c> shez_, quindi riscontri il problema con entrambe le tastiere?
<krabador> shez_, sei entrato in bios, abilitando tutte le voci a riguardo di tastiere usb ed usb legacy?
<shez_> cristian_c, si, solo che con quella usb linux mi da pipe broken e poi funzia.....
<shez_> krabador, lo resettato solo e ho lasciato le impostazioni di default anche ora che scrivo
<krabador> nubbia, clicca su modifica connessioni
<krabador> nubbia, "banda larga mobile"
<krabador> ne crei una
<jester-> usare u cellofono droido o iox?
<nubbia> krabador sei un tesoro, adesso vedo se ci riesco, ma per fare la prova devo togliere il wifi, quindi la conversazione finisce qui (casomai ritorno in cerca di aiuto) sei stato gentilissimo, buona giornata, ciao.
<jester-> che le key sono la mejo fregatura del secolo
<cristian_c> shez_, con winz va?
<shez_> cristian_c, non uso winzozz....
<cristian_c> shez_, prova anche con versioni vecchie di ubuntu in live
<shez_> cristian_c, che versioni mi consigli?
<cristian_c> shez_, nel caso riscontri il problema in ogni situazione, ricontatta il supporto di asrock
<cristian_c> shez_, provane una qualunque
<cristian_c> anche più di una , se necessario
<shez_> cristian_c, si sto apettando una risposta anche da loro
<cristian_c> shez_, e gliela rimandi in garanzia , così lo vedono loro se funziona o no
<nubbia> krabador ciao, ci sei ancora?!
<krabador> che succede ?
<shez_> cristian_c, all'inizio pensavo di sostituire il condensatore è un pezzo da pochi centesimi, ma se è una pista danneggiata la cosa si fa un po' più complicata
<shez_> :(
<nubbia> :) niente funziona tutto, chiavetta installata, solo volevo chiederti: quando chiudo il terminale, scompare nuovamente l'icona delle connessioni, non c'è un modo per farla rimanere permanente?!
<cristian_c> shez_, prova a staccare il mouse e usare soltanto la tastiera
<cristian_c> la tastiera usb
<cristian_c> shez_, accendi il pc soltanto con la tastiera usb collegata
<krabador> nubbia, deve partire in avvio
<krabador> nubbia, era lubuntu 14.04 che aveva il problema di network manager
<shez_> cristian_c, ok
<nubbia> krabador quindi? probabilmente ho installato la 14.04...devo aggiornare(se si può) o c'è una scappatoia?
<jester-> krabador: e ma oltre e matesticass hanno pure mint
<jester-> mica te lo dicono
<jester-> o il tarocco mintato majorana
<krabador> infatti
<krabador> nubbia, attacca quel pc, in wifi, o lan, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> nubbia, se non è stato devastato. o se quello che stai usando è una derivata non ufficiale curata, dovrebbe correggere il problema
<skitarro> salve ho questo problema : E:La riga 57 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list non è corretta (dist parse)
<krabador> skitarro, apri il terminale, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> skitarro, copi il contenuto e lo incolli in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | skitarro
<ubot-it> skitarro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> segui le istruzioni ed incolli qui il link
<nubbia> krabador in teoria è quello ufficiale scaricato dal sito, ma non so
<skitarro> scusate l ignoranza ma sono un neofita...cos' è !pastebin?
<nubbia> krabador dice ''operazione dist-upgrade non valida''...ho sbagliato a scrivere mi sa...
<krabador> nubbia, lsb_release -a
<krabador> pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | nubbia
<ubot-it> nubbia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nubbia> eh?
<krabador> scrivi quel comando da terminale
<krabador> e posta il contenuto in quel modo
<krabador> *di quel comando
<skitarro> ho incollato il testo di sources. su paste.ubuntu
<skitarro> da terminal non riesco ad aprire pastebin
<calimero_82> ciao
<nubbia> krabador dice ''comando non trovato (?!!)
<nubbia> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/9172862/            perdonami, avevo scritto male
<Guest24272> ciao a tutti ho fatto il tremendo errore di installare uno script di gns3 ora non so come eliminarlo e se installo gns3 dai reposity mi continua a funzionare sempre la versione installata con lo script
<Guest24272> come posso fare a rimuoverla ?
<cristian_c> Guest24272, cos'è gns?
<Guest24272> un simulatore di reti gns3
<cristian_c> cioè?
<Guest24272> è presente nei reposity di ubuntu
<Guest24272> un simulatore di router cisco
<cristian_c> Guest24272, posta lo script da qualche parte
<cristian_c> anche su pastebin
<skitarro> scusate ma una volta incollato il report su pastebin devo attendere una mail?
<Guest24272> posso linkarti direttamente il pdf ?
<nubbia> krabador da quello che leggo (ma non ne sono sicura ) ho la 14.04, quindi? non posso farci nulla?
<cristian_c> Guest24272, sarebbe meglio lo script, comunque
<cristian_c> skitarro, no
<Guest24272> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/64008982/Installation%20Guide%20for%20Linux%20Users.pdf
<Guest24272> nel pdf c'è lo script passo passo che ho seguito
<cristian_c> skitarro, posta il link al paste
<cristian_c> Guest24272, come si chiama lo scriot?
<cristian_c> *script
<Guest24272> cristian_c, non so dirti
<Guest24272> alla fine ho fatto python3 setup.py install
<cristian_c> Guest24272, per favore, se non spieghi cos'hai fatto, aiutarti diventa un'impresa
<cristian_c> Guest24272, non ho capito allora di quale script stai parlando
<cristian_c> Guest24272, ti riferisci a setup.py?
<Guest24272> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Guest24272, ripeto, puoi caricare lo script da qualche parte?
<Guest24272> cristian_c, cmq se guardi il pdf che ti ho linkato io ho seguito passo passo i passaggi indicati li per installarlo
<cristian_c> Guest24272, ma ti ho chiesto un'altra cosa
<Guest24272> cristian_c, https://community.gns3.com/community/software/download/
<Guest24272> qui c'è lo script
<cristian_c> Guest24272, non posso scaricare niente da lì
<cristian_c> Guest24272, per favore, per l'ultima volta, carica lo script da qualche parte
<cristian_c> Guest24272, anche su pastebin va bene
<Guest24272> cristian_c, io non so come fare a caricare lo script, Io ho solo scaricato dei file e poi ho seguito la guida nel pdf che ti ho linkato.
<cristian_c> Guest24272, hai scaricato setup.py?
<cristian_c> Guest24272, utilizza pastebin per piacere
<cristian_c> !paste | Guest24272
<ubot-it> Guest24272: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest24272> cristian_c, credo che non puoi aiutarmi. Grazie ugualmente.
<cristian_c> Guest24272, ti ho solo chiesto di postare il contenuto di un file
<cristian_c> Guest24272, se non hai voglia o non ti interessa, mi dispiace, non ti si può aiutare
<Guest24272> cristian_c, no ho voglia ma non so come postarti  il contenuto. Devo aprire il file .py ?
<cristian_c> Guest24272, sì
<cristian_c> Guest24272, e ti è stato anche indicato come postarlo
<cristian_c> !paste | Guest24272
<ubot-it> Guest24272: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest24272> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9173067/
<Guest24272> cristian_c, sono due l'altro è http://paste.ubuntu.com/9173082/
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> Guest24272, qui: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38692/how-does-one-remove-applications-installed-through-python-setup-py-install
<cristian_c> è spiegato che i file vengono rimossi a mano
<cristian_c> se non conosci la lista dei file installati, dovresti reinstallare utilizzando l'opzione --record
<cristian_c> così è scritto in quella pagina su askubuntu
<Guest24272> cristian_c, mmm
<Guest24272> cristian_c, ma da synaptic si possono  disinstallare
<Guest24272> ?
<cristian_c> Guest24272, non è stato installato tramite pacchetto, quindi non c'è nessun pacchetto da disinstallare
<ubuntucontento> salve, un'informazione, ho un internet point e vorrei fare il modo di collegare il pc ubuntu con una stampante collegata su un windows xp, la stampante è condivisa ma non riesco a trovare il procedimento
<cristian_c> e synaptic gestisce i pacchetti .deb
<ubuntucontento> ovvero sotto rete
<Guest24272> cristian_c, ok mettiamo che so i nomi, come faccio a disinstallarli. Quale comando devo usare
<ubuntucontento> c'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe aiutare please?
<cristian_c> !cups | ubuntucontento
<cristian_c> Guest24272, manualmente, come è scritto nella pagina
<ubot-it> ubuntucontento: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa | Guida alla stampa da rete: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<cristian_c> Guest24272, cioè uno ad uno, almeno così rimedi al danno e fai attenzione in futuro
<cristian_c> !cups | ubuntucontento
<ubot-it> ubuntucontento: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa | Guida alla stampa da rete: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Guest24272> cristian_c, ok Grazie per l'aiuto
<shez_> salve a tutti
<shez_> cristian_c, ho cambiato mouse
<shez_> cristian_c, al momento, lo dico piano, non ho ricevuto più errori
<shez_> cristian_c, il problema tastiera permane
<shez_> cristian_c, ora ho la risoluzione improponibile......
<autumn1897> Salve, ho la possibilità di scaricare silverlight su ubuntu 14.10??? In pratica vorrei poter vedere skygo dal pc
<autumn1897> anzi... ho 14.04. C'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<cristian_c> !nessuno | autumn1897
<ubot-it> autumn1897: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> autumn1897, non so se supporta skygo, comunque
<autumn1897> grazie, ci provo
<autumn1897> cristian_c: non mi trova il pacchetto pipelight
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> autumn1897, leggi il wiki con attenzione
<autumn1897> ma l'ho fatto
<cristian_c> mibofra, ok, a che punto sei della guida?
<autumn1897> magari ho sbagliato ma ho messi i due comandi sul terminale..
<cristian_c> autumn1897, posta l'output su pastebin
<autumn1897> uhm me lo linki per favore
<autumn1897> non lo so trovare
<autumn1897> paste
<autumn1897> ok ce l ho
<autumn1897> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9178030/
<cristian_c> autumn1897, manca il terzo comando
<cristian_c> anzi
<cristian_c> autumn1897, prova: sudo apt-get install pipelight
<autumn1897> ora l ha trovato cosi
<autumn1897> sul center non me lo dava
<cristian_c> autumn1897, non sta nel 'center'
<cristian_c> autumn1897, si trova nel repository di pipelight, lol
<autumn1897> ok ma quando cliccavo nel link di pipelight della guida non mi dava nulla
<cristian_c> mibofra, ok
<cristian_c> mibofra, questo perché non hai installato apt-url
<cristian_c> !info apt-url
<ubot-it> Package apt-url does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> !info apturl
<ubot-it> apturl (source: apturl): install packages using the apt protocol - GTK+ frontend. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.2ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 8 kB, installed size 106 kB
<gasgano> sono un neofita del sistema... non trovo più le "impostazioni di sistema"
<autumn1897> cristian_c: ma mi apre questa finestra Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<autumn1897> da mezz'ora e dice che è ancora in esecuzione
<autumn1897> ci sono solo delle scritte e un ok in basso
<gasgano> sono un neofita del sistema... non trovo più le "impostazioni di sistema" , c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, perché devi accettare l'eula
<Marcolino> Ciao ragazzi ho una piccola grade emergenza. Non trovo i driver o almeno non so come fare a montarli della mia stampante e di una chiavetta wi fi che utilizzo sul mio computer. Il mio pc adesso monta ubuntu
<Marcolino> Lubuntu chiedo venia
<autumn1897> eula??
<Marcolino> cosa sarebbe??
<autumn1897> cristian_c: non so a cosa ti riferisci ma non mi fa interagire
<marcolino> ciao ho un problema con i driver di una stampante (canon i 560) e con la chiavetta di internet (tp link) che non riesco a far andare... come posso fare i driver non li trovo
<cristian_c> autumn1897, posta una schermata che ti faccio vedere
<cristian_c> autumn1897, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/EULA
<autumn1897> cri mi linki il software per fare screen
<cristian_c> !ripeti | marcolino
<ubot-it> marcolino: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<cristian_c> marcolino, più che ripetere, dovresti spiegare i dettagli del problema
<cristian_c> autumn1897, per postarli, intendi?
<autumn1897> certo
<cristian_c> !image | autumn1897
<ubot-it> autumn1897: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<marcolino> scusate il casino mi si era disconnesso il pc. Allora io dovrei far funzionare questo adattatore wi fi e questa stampante sul pc ma non trovo i driver o analoghi che siano perché sono nuovo di linux e non mi muovo ancora un gran che bene. Però ho urgenza di queste due funzioni
<autumn1897> bisogna reg...ecc
<autumn1897> mi ricordi che era più immediato prima
<cristian_c> marcolino, marca e modello di entrambi
<cristian_c> autumn1897, su imgur non ti devi registrare, a quanto so
<autumn1897> mi manda a un link diverso da mesi fa
<cristian_c> autumn1897, 'upload images'
<marcolino> Stampante: canon i 560, Chiavetta: TP-LINK TL-WN725N
<cristian_c> autumn1897, imagebin ha dei problemi al momento, quindi i link sono stati sostituiti
<autumn1897> ah ecco
<cristian_c> marcolino, un attimo
<autumn1897> cri comunque da quella schermata non posso far niente
<autumn1897> c è un link reference:   ....
<autumn1897> ma se lo clicco non mi da nulla
<cristian_c> marcolino, apri un terminale
<marcolino> ce l'ho aperto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> autumn1897, 'upload images'
<cristian_c> marcolino, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> marcolino, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | marcolino
<ubot-it> marcolino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> autumn1897, sto tranquillamente caricando un'immagine su imgur, non capisco che difficoltà trovi
<autumn1897> la combinazione intanto qual è ?
<autumn1897> per screennare
<cristian_c> autumn1897, stamp oppure lo strumento per realizzare screenshot in ubuntu
<cristian_c> non so se utilizzi unity
<autumn1897> scusa potresti ridarmi il comando per installare
<cristian_c> installare cosa?
<autumn1897> pipe
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> autumn1897, sudo apt-get install pipelight
<marcolino> cristian_c un secondo che qui sta continuando a scrivere
<cristian_c> ?
<autumn1897> impazzisco.. mi dice che c è già un altro processo
<cristian_c> autumn1897, eh, se non hai chiuso la vecchia installazione -,-
<autumn1897> eh l ho chiusa
<cristian_c> autumn1897, sì, ma bloccare l'installazione così produrrà un errore
<autumn1897> già
<autumn1897> peccato che non andava ne avanti ne indietro
<cristian_c> autumn1897, ma non potevi prima postare la foto?
<autumn1897> vabbè posso disinstallare e rifare?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, dipende
<cristian_c> autumn1897, posta una schermata
<autumn1897> e ma ormai quella finestra non c è più
<cristian_c> allora reinstalla
<cristian_c> e posta una schermata
<autumn1897> fatto
<cristian_c> ?
<autumn1897> ti linko il terminale
<autumn1897> ho ridato il comando
<autumn1897> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9179061/
<cristian_c> autumn1897, l'output dice che hai un altro processo in corso
<cristian_c> che non hai chiuso
<autumn1897> si ma quel processo non ha più la finestra
<autumn1897> l ho cancellata
<autumn1897> l ho chiusa
<cristian_c> autumn1897, fai una cosa riavvia il sistema e poi riprovi, per tagliare la testa al toro
<autumn1897> già
<cristian_c> autumn1897, ma evita queste iniziative che creano soltanto problemi aggiuntivi
<autumn1897> appena rientro devo richiederti il comando
<autumn1897> hai ragione
<autumn1897> a dopo
<autumn1897> a fra poco
<autumn1897> cristian_c: il comando install?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> autumn1897, sudo apt-get install pipelight
<autumn1897> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<autumn1897> mi dice questo
<autumn1897> te lo linko qui è solo questa scritta
<autumn1897> copio
<cristian_c> autumn1897, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<marcolino> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9179199/
<cristian_c> marcolino, ma cos'hai combinato?
<autumn1897> cri ora gli ridò il primo comando?
<fade-a> ho questo problema all'avvio . Mi dite come posso risolverlo?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, posta tutto su pastebin
<marcolino> ho fatto il comando che mi hai detto sul terminale lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> marcolino, nient'affatto
<autumn1897> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9179214/
<cristian_c> marcolino, hai fatto tutt'altro
<cristian_c> autumn1897, procedi con l'installazione di pipelight
<fade-a> ho questo problema all'avvio. Mi dite come posso risolverlo?  grazie
<fade-a> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/uI7Mj76fSkmrgSbhjJcD
<autumn1897> ci risiamo
<autumn1897> provo a darti la schermata.. se riesco a usare quel sito
<cristian_c> fade-a, oggi se non sbaglio è entrare una certa denise72 con la stessa foto
<autumn1897> che mi dovrai rilinkare gentilmente... quello senza reg
<cristian_c> autumn1897, ho caricato poco fa un'immagine su imgur, non è difficile
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fade-a> sempre io ma non trovo  la risposta
<cristian_c> marcolino, digita bene il comando senza fare pasticci
<marcolino> cristian_c ho fatto lsusb , invio, quando si è fermato lsubs -t e invio
<autumn1897> si ok.... è che non mi ricordavo come screenare
<cristian_c> marcolino, no, devi digitare: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> marcolino, fai un semplice copia e incolla
<cristian_c> marcolino, && fa parte del comando
<autumn1897> non riesco a creare il link
<cristian_c> autumn1897, quello è un altro discorso, e ti ho già detto come realizzare la schermata
<autumn1897> la schermata l ho fatta cristian
<cristian_c> autumn1897, fai clic su 'upload images'
<autumn1897> l ho fatto
<cristian_c> poi ti viente chiesto come proseguire
<cristian_c> autumn1897, io ho scelto di caricare un'immagine dal pc
<cristian_c> fade-a, prima di tutto spiega come sei arrivato a tutto questo
<autumn1897> cristian_c: https://imgur.com/edit
<autumn1897> pare che ce l ho fatta
<cristian_c> autumn1897, fuochino
<cristian_c> non proprio
<autumn1897> non riesci a vederla
<cristian_c> autumn1897, non hai postato il link corretto
<fade-a> accendendo il pc, avvio ubuntu e compare questo. non so come uscirne. io sono un novellino
<marcolino> cristian_c  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9179318/
<autumn1897> http://i.imgur.com/O6uIFFj.png?1
<autumn1897> ora?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, hai fatto clic su 'Start upload'?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, ora guardo
<autumn1897> ora dovrebbe andare
<cristian_c> autumn1897, ora c'è
<autumn1897> questa è la finestra..
<cristian_c> marcolino, ti avevo detto copia e incolla
<autumn1897> sta lì in stallo
<autumn1897> e non fa una mazza
<cristian_c> fade-a, sì, ma cosa è accaduto prima?
<marcolino> cristian_c è quello che ho fatto...
<cristian_c> autumn1897, scusa, ma non gli hai dato l'ok?
<autumn1897> e secondo te non c ho provato
<cristian_c> marcolino, no, <marcolino> ho fatto il comando che mi hai detto sul terminale lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> marcolino, leggi bene cosa ho scritto
<fade-a> so che era in aggiornamento e forse non è stato chiuso prima che il riavvio avesse terminato il completamento. Penso, perchè non ero io sulla postazione ma mia figlia
<cristian_c> autumn1897, ma non ci sei riuscito , giusto?
<autumn1897> chiaro
<cristian_c> autumn1897, ok, premi tab
<cristian_c> autumn1897, poi invio
<autumn1897> sulla schermata?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, sì, nel terminale
<autumn1897> se mi fossi spiegato meglio
<autumn1897> avrei risparmiato 2 settimane di vita
<autumn1897> bastava il tab
<fade-a> io sto lavorando da Windows perchè con quella schermata non mi fa aprire nulla. non posso nemmeno digitare nulla da terminale
<cristian_c> fade-a, dunque, dovrebbe esserci un problema col montaggio dei dischi
<autumn1897> cristian_c: dopo questo c'era da fare altro?
<cristian_c> fade-a, hai con te il disco d'installazione di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, hai dato l'ok, adesso?
<autumn1897> si
<autumn1897> ha concluso il processo
<autumn1897> l install
<autumn1897> sul terminale
<cristian_c> autumn1897, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<cristian_c> prosegui
<fade-a> purtroppo no, non posso nemmeno fare il ripristino, ho qualche speranza di recuperare i dati?
<autumn1897> l ultimo punto è fondamentale?
<autumn1897> quello prima del riavvio
<cristian_c> fade-a, fai una cosa, scarica una .iso di ubuntu
<cristian_c> fade-a, tanto ti serve soltanto la modalità live
<autumn1897> http://bubblemark.com/silverlight2.html riesci a vederlo cristian?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, non riesci?
<autumn1897> ho aperto la pagina del test
<cristian_c> autumn1897, lo vedi se hai installato pipelight
<autumn1897> aspe ti linko
<autumn1897> si
<cristian_c> se lo vedi, a posto, poi non so se skygo fungerà ugualmente
<autumn1897> sul search non me lo trova
<cristian_c> ?
<autumn1897> mi richiede di installare
<autumn1897> silverlight
<autumn1897> devo farlo?
<fade-a> ok l'ho scaricata oggi su una chiavetta usb. ora come procedo?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, a cosa ti riferisci?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> fade-a, hai con te il disco d'installazione di ubuntu?
<autumn1897> al link della guida
<autumn1897> quello del test
<cristian_c> <fade-a> purtroppo no, non posso nemmeno fare il ripristino, ho qualche speranza di recuperare i dati?
<cristian_c> fade-a, non ho capito, c'è o non c'è?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, spiegati meglio, in modo comprensibile, qual è il problema ora?
<autumn1897> Visitare la pagina di test per il plugin Silverlight. Si avvierà così la configurazione in Wine di Silverlight.
<cristian_c> ok, e...
<autumn1897> questo è il punto
<autumn1897> e mi chiede di installare silverlight
<cristian_c> autumn1897, nel mio caso mi basta fare clic sul riquadro
<cristian_c> autumn1897, stai utiilizzando firefox?
<autumn1897> si
<autumn1897> l ho fatto
<autumn1897> no chrome
<fade-a> mi spiego meglio, oggi ho scaricato una .iso del nuovo ubuntu dal sito. va bene questa?
<autumn1897> poi quando clicco mi da questa pagina puoi vederla? http://www.mono-project.com/docs/web/moonlight/
<cristian_c> autumn1897, allora procedu con la lettura della guida
<cristian_c> autumn1897, alla voce risoluzione problemi
<cristian_c> autumn1897, ma se posti una schermata della pagina del browser, è meglio
<cristian_c> fade-a, penso di sì
<autumn1897> ooook
<cristian_c> fade-a, hai un pc a 32 o a 64 bit?
<autumn1897> sto scaricando l add
<fade-a> 32 bit
<cristian_c> fade-a, e il nome del file .iso qual è?
<fade-a> ubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso
<autumn1897> niente sto impazzendo... ho aggiuntoquella cosa di chrome
<autumn1897> come dovrei verificare se c è o no
<cristian_c> autumn1897, io fossi in te posterei la schermata
<cristian_c> autumn1897, dalle estensioni di chrome
<autumn1897> no l add c è
<autumn1897> intendo silver
<autumn1897> perchè comunque nn l ha installato
<autumn1897> ora ti screenno
<cristian_c> autumn1897, about:plugins
<cristian_c> autumn1897, ?
<autumn1897> non mi ha installato silver
<cristian_c> loool
<autumn1897> ma l add si.. quello di risoluzioni problemi
<cristian_c> autumn1897, avevi detto di averlo installato
<cristian_c> pipelight
<autumn1897> no cri pipe l ho installato dal terminale
<cristian_c> fade-a, ok
<cristian_c> fade-a, puoi masterizzarla su dvd oppure creare una live usb con universal usb installer
<autumn1897> anche se scrivendo pipelight sul search non mi da nulla
<cristian_c> autumn1897, ho capito, ma ora fai una cosa
<cristian_c> autumn1897, digita: about:plugins nella barra degli indirizzi del browser
<autumn1897> fatto
<cristian_c> autumn1897, e ancora una volta ti chiedo di postare una schermata della pagina di test
<autumn1897> ok.. ora
<cristian_c> fai le cose che ti ho chiesto
<cristian_c> autumn1897, posta la schermata della pagina di test
<autumn1897> 1) vuoi sapere cosa vedo tra i plugins?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, sì
<autumn1897> ho solo adobe e chromoting viewer che avevo già prima
<cristian_c> autumn1897, dpkg -l | grep light
<autumn1897> ?
<cristian_c> digitalo in un terminale
<autumn1897> te lo copio?
<cristian_c> !paste | autumn1897
<ubot-it> autumn1897: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<autumn1897> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9179623/
<cristian_c> autumn1897, hai riavviato chrome?
<autumn1897> no
<cristian_c> looool
<autumn1897> ora lo faccio
<autumn1897> ci sono
<cristian_c> about:plugins
<autumn1897> nulla
<fade-a> scaricato programma. mi chiede di selezionae  la linux distribution... metto windows 7 o ubuntu?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, copia su pastebin il contenuto di about:plugins
<cristian_c> autumn1897, poi installa anche firefox
<autumn1897> ce l ho
<autumn1897> ma copio da chrome?
<autumn1897> sono sempre quei due
<cristian_c> autumn1897, copia lo stesso
<cristian_c> pastebinna
<autumn1897> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9179704/
<autumn1897> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> !usbwin | fade-a
<ubot-it> fade-a: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<autumn1897> odddio
<autumn1897> ora va
<autumn1897> forse
<autumn1897> appena aperto firefox
<autumn1897> sta installando wine silver su firefox
<cristian_c> ?
<autumn1897> come faccio a verificare su firefox se c è tra i plugin
<cristian_c> autumn1897, about:plugins
<cristian_c> :P
<autumn1897> -.-
<shez_> cristian_c, ho cambiato mouse e non ho più i problemi di sincronizzazione
<cristian_c> davvero
<autumn1897> si c è
<autumn1897> lo so
<cristian_c> shez_, sì, l'avevi detto
<shez_> cristian_c, ma mi è cambiata la risoluzione dello schermo...
<autumn1897> non mi resta che vedere se va skygo su firefox?
<cristian_c> shez_, lol
<shez_> cristian_c, perchè?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, ok, allora forse c'è qualcosa di strano in chrome
<cristian_c> autumn1897, però mi hai fatto pensare
<autumn1897> a cosa
<cristian_c> autumn1897, hai chrome o chromium?
<autumn1897> (se non va skygo posso sparare un cristaccio qui in chat o lo vieta il regolamento?)
<cristian_c> !info chromium-browser
<ubot-it> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 34.0.1847.116-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 39250 kB, installed size 144582 kB
<cristian_c> autumn1897, sarebbe vietato
<cristian_c> :P
<autumn1897> io comuqnue ho chrome quello azzurro
<cristian_c> shez_, pensavo avessi un problema in meno
<cristian_c> autumn1897, dpkg -l | grep chrom
<fade-a> ok sta procedendo. sembra lunga la cosa. poi mi spiegherete come proseguire. grazie ragazzi
<cristian_c> fade-a, c'è la guida
<shez_> cristian_c, anchio pensavo di aver risolto almeno un problema...... ma risolto uno se nè creato un altro....
<autumn1897> vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<cristian_c> fade-a, ma una volta creata la usb, devi bootare da usb e avviare la modalità live
<autumn1897> vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<cristian_c> shez_, tu li attiri i problemi :P
<cristian_c> shez_, ma non puoi sistemarla la risoluzione?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> autumn1897, dpkg -l | grep chrom
<autumn1897> si
<cristian_c> pastebinna
<shez_> cristian_c, credo sia al massimo...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> shez_, apri un terminale
<autumn1897> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9179796/
<cristian_c> autumn1897, stesso problema con chrome?
<cristian_c> (stai utilizzando chromium)
<shez_> cristain_c, per qualche strano motivo dopo aver messo il mouse usb è successo questo....
<autumn1897> con chrome non va
<cristian_c> shez_, guarda, se non si vede com'è la situazione , è abbastanza inutile fare ipotesi
<cristian_c> autumn1897, chrome o chromium?
<shez_> cristian_c, si questo è vero...
<autumn1897> cristian_c: non so quale ho
<cristian_c> autumn1897, io vedo chromium nel tuo output
<cristian_c> autumn1897, prova anche con chrome
<autumn1897> cioè devo scaricare chrome?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, sì
<autumn1897> uhm
<cristian_c> per provare se il problema è in comune con tutti i cromi
<autumn1897> come
<cristian_c> autumn1897, dal sito di chrome
<cristian_c> :P
<autumn1897> ah
<autumn1897> in tutto questo mi sono perso il goal di pogba
<cristian_c> lol
<autumn1897> e vuoi ridere? non ho potuto connettere questo dispositivo perchè si può fare una volta al mese e l avevo fatto il primo novembre
<autumn1897> cristian_c: quale versione? non ricordo se ho 32 o 64 bit
<cristian_c> autumn1897, uname -m
<autumn1897> x86_64
<cristian_c> 64 bit
<autumn1897> io pensavo di averlo già chrome ma che differenza c è tra i due
<cristian_c> autumn1897, chromium è open, chrome no
<autumn1897> cosa vuol dire
<autumn1897> è più tollerante?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, ma chromium è la versione su cui vengono sviluppate le versioni di chrome
<cristian_c> autumn1897, no, sono praticamente uguali
<cristian_c> ma chrome ha tutti i plugin all'interno
<cristian_c> chromium utilizza quelli di sistema
<autumn1897> cristian_c: comunque ho problemi piuttosto seri su questo pc
<autumn1897> certo non dipenderanno da ubuntu anche perchè l ho caricato proprio per sopperire a problemi di lentezza ecc
<autumn1897> però magari si può fare comuqnue qualcosa
<cristian_c> shez_, xrandr -q
<shez_> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/B6HfsLpD
<autumn1897> cristian_c:
<cristian_c>    1024x768       61.0*
<cristian_c> shez_, secondo me non stai utilizzando i driver nouveau
<cristian_c> shez_, lspci -k
<cristian_c> autumn1897, come va su chrome?
<autumn1897> male... era lentissimo a installare
<autumn1897> e mi sembrava un file obsoleto
<autumn1897> mi diceva che installare solo se si è certi della provenienza o una roba simile
<shez_> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/gDUhcj0Q
<cristian_c> autumn1897, sei sicuro di aver scaricato il deb dal sito ufficiale di chrome?
<autumn1897> dovrei si
<autumn1897> http://www.google.com/chrome/
<cristian_c> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV710 [Radeon HD 4350/4550]
<cristian_c>         Subsystem: PC Partner Limited / Sapphire Technology Device e990
<autumn1897> giusto?
<cristian_c> shez_, ma non era nvidia?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, il link è giusto
<autumn1897> mi fa scaricare un file
<autumn1897> lo apro
<autumn1897> e mi reindirizza sul center
<autumn1897> giusto?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, puoi anche installarlo da terminale
<cristian_c> o con gdebi
<autumn1897> allora dimmi per terminale
<cristian_c> autumn1897, sudo dpkg -i nomefile.deb
<autumn1897> ??
<shez_> cristian_c, cosi è scritto sull'etichetta esterna....
<cristian_c> shez_, io vedo una scheda ati
<shez_> crstian_c, si ho visto.....
<cristian_c> shez_, ho l'impressione che qualcuno ti abbia ingannato
<autumn1897> cristian_c: mi ridai il link per screen
<cristian_c> autumn1897, digita il comando
<cristian_c> !image | autumn1897
<ubot-it> autumn1897: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<shez_> cristian_c, avrà almeno 6 anni e ame non ha dato mai problemi con la vecchia configurazione quindi....
<autumn1897> l ho digitato non lo trova
<cristian_c> shez_, se hai cambiato hardware, ....
<shez_> cristian_c, scheda madre e processore...
<cristian_c> shez_, si vede che hai cambiato anche scheda grafica
<autumn1897> cristian_c: http://i.imgur.com/YpMfeh1.png?1
<autumn1897> è normale?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, è in Scaricati
<cristian_c> autumn1897, clic su installa
<shez_> cristin_c, no l'assemblaggio l'ho fatto io, la scheda grafica ho riutilizzato quella vecchia
<autumn1897> allora ora che lo installo una volta aperto dovrebbe caricarmi silver
<autumn1897> se non lo fa è lo stesso problema di chromium
<autumn1897> questo vuoi sapere giusto
<shez_> cristian_c, no l'assemblaggio l'ho fatto io, la scheda grafica ho riutilizzato quella vecchia
<cristian_c> autumn1897, beh, diciamo che è un test ulteriore
<cristian_c> shez_, il punto è che la scheda ati non ha i driver
<cristian_c> installati
<cristian_c> shez_, non so cosa tu abbia fatto, forse hai montato la scheda
<autumn1897> ma quindi ora è google chrome
<autumn1897> quello con i colori normali?
<autumn1897> posso aprire entrambi?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, sì
<autumn1897> quello che ho scaricato ora
<autumn1897> perchè io ho sempre saputo che per ubuntu c'era la versione azzurrina
<cristian_c> autumn1897, sono uguali e diversi
<autumn1897> quale mi consigli di usare
<cristian_c> in ogni caso ora puoi scegliere quale dei due avviare, visto che li hai entrambi installati
<cristian_c> autumn1897, fai tu
<autumn1897> io ho sempre usato quello azzurro
<shez_> cristian_c, no, non ho toccato nulla di hardware interno, forse per i continui riavvia a causa del problema della tastiera si possono essere sputtanati?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, dimmi quali plugin ci sono in chrome
<autumn1897> mi ridai il comando per i plugin
<cristian_c> shez_, ragiona un attimo
<shez_> cristian_c, si ti ascolto....
<shez_> cristian_c, domanda: come faccio a reinstallare i driver?
<cristian_c> shez_, vediamo cos'è installato
<cristian_c> shez_, dpkg -l | grep xorg
<cristian_c> autumn1897, non è un comando
<cristian_c> autumn1897, è uno pseudo-indirizzo
<cristian_c> autumn1897, about:plugins
<autumn1897> si quello
<autumn1897> comuqune non c'è!
<cristian_c> autumn1897, prova ad aprire la pagina del test
<autumn1897> ok
<cristian_c> autumn1897, inoltre, apri chromium e imposta lo user agent nell'estensione installata prima
<autumn1897> ?
<shez_> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/K7Wx5qir
<autumn1897> cristian_c: puoi spiegare
<cristian_c> autumn1897, te lo dissi prima, com'era scritto nella guida wiki su pipelight
<autumn1897> niente comuqnue ho fatto anche su google chrome l'installazione mi reindirizza a vaffanchrome
<autumn1897> di user agent sto dicendo
<cristian_c> autumn1897, hai installato l'estensione su chromium?
<autumn1897> quale
<cristian_c> lol
<autumn1897> silver?
<autumn1897> no va solo su firefox!
<autumn1897> ah cazzo
<autumn1897> dovevo mettere quella prima è vero
<cristian_c> autumn1897, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<cristian_c> autumn1897, ti dico solo che fra poco esco
<autumn1897> pure io :)
<cristian_c> shez_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Come_si_riconfigura_il_server_grafico.3F
<autumn1897> si comuqnue anche con agent messo... nulla
<autumn1897> ti ho tolto il dubbio
<cristian_c> autumn1897, quale hai impostato?
<autumn1897> ??
<cristian_c> <autumn1897> si comuqnue anche con agent messo... nulla
<cristian_c> autumn1897, ti assicuro che ti ho dedicato tanto tempo
<autumn1897> non va l'install
<cristian_c> se vuoi seguire i consigli bene...
<cristian_c> autumn1897, cosa intendi?
<autumn1897> spiegami tu cosa intendi
<autumn1897> e ti dico
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> autumn1897, hai installato l'estensione su chromium?
<autumn1897> si anche se non la vedo
<autumn1897> tra i plugin
<autumn1897> ma vedo l icona
<autumn1897> con la mascherina
<shez_> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/Rfr16UYb
<cristian_c> autumn1897, allora controlla nell'elenco delle estensioni, non è tanto difficile
<cristian_c> shez_, sicuro di averlo fatto su una shell tty?
<autumn1897> visto
<autumn1897> è spuntata
<cristian_c> autumn1897, allora configurala
<cristian_c> se si può fare
<shez_> cristian_c, comando sudo X -configure
<autumn1897> cristian_c: non lo so cosa intendi
<autumn1897> io sto cercando di seguirti
<cristian_c> Entrare in una consolle virtuale tty e inserire il proprio nome utente e password
<cristian_c> shez_, l'hai fatto?
<autumn1897> è spuntata in attiva
<autumn1897> sotto le due sottovoci modalità incognitae consenti accesso agli url non sono spuntate
<autumn1897> questo è tutto
<autumn1897> cosa devo fare?
<shez_> cristian_c, è l'output che ricevo elimo la cartella tmp?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, l'ho appena installata su chrome
<cristian_c> autumn1897, se attivata, appare un menù
<cristian_c> con varie opzioni
<autumn1897> te l ho detto affianco della barra indirizzi
<autumn1897> c'è l'icona
<cristian_c> shez_, sembra che non ci capiamo
<cristian_c> shez_, ti ho chiesto se hai fatto quanto ho detto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Entrare in una consolle virtuale tty e inserire il proprio nome utente e password
<cristian_c> autumn1897, sì, un 'icona simile a una maschera
<cristian_c> autumn1897, che ti permette di configurare l'estensione
<autumn1897> e come
<autumn1897> sono andato su chrome
<autumn1897> e default
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> autumn1897, ovviamente adesso è impostata a default, cioè chrome
<cristian_c> autumn1897, ma non credo tu abbia capito a cosa serve quest'estensione
<autumn1897> no infatti
<autumn1897> mi sono attenuto a cosa fare
<jargognano> ciaoo
<cristian_c> The User-Agent Switcher for Chrome is a Chrome extension that allows you to quickly and easily modify Chrome's user-agent while browsing. It also allows you to set up permanent user-agent switching behavior so that Chrome will always use a different user-agent string for certain sites.
<cristian_c> autumn1897, in pratica ti permette di mimetizzare il tuo browser, mascherandolo come fosse un altro
<autumn1897> ok...
<autumn1897> quindi?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, tipo chrome lo puoi impostare in modo da essere visto come un internet explorer, dai siti
<autumn1897> ho capito
<autumn1897> ma il punto è se è attivo o no giusto?
<cristian_c> autumn1897, no
<cristian_c> autumn1897, hai detto che ti viene chiesto di installare silverlight
<autumn1897> si
<autumn1897> appurato che è presente
<autumn1897> non me lo installa comuqnue
<cristian_c> ogni volta che accedi alla pagina del test di silverlight
<cristian_c> autumn1897, scusa, a cosa ti riferisci?
<autumn1897> a silver
<cristian_c> <autumn1897> non me lo installa comuqnue
<autumn1897> dal test
<cristian_c> autumn1897, pipelight è installato
<autumn1897> si
<cristian_c> autumn1897, fai come ti ho suggerito
<cristian_c> autumn1897, ho detto, siccome ti viene chiesto di installarlo, camuffa il tuo browser
<cristian_c> in modo che magari non te lo chiede
<autumn1897> ma come faccio a camuffarlo
<cristian_c> Alcuni siti web verificano il sistema operativo prima di accertarsi se Silverlight sia disponibile. Se stabiliscono che si sta utilizzando Linux, mostreranno qualche messaggio di errore del tipo "Silverlight non è disponibile per Linux".
<cristian_c> E' possibile aggirare queste verifiche installando uno user agent switcher per il proprio browser:
<autumn1897> tu mi hai detto configurandolo
<cristian_c> autumn1897, a volte ho l'impressione che non leggi
<cristian_c> autumn1897, con l'estensione
<cristian_c> autumn1897, invece di default scegli di camuffarlo come altro browser, no?
<autumn1897> ah
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> autumn1897, nel wiki era spiegato
<autumn1897> quindi dovevo cliccare tipo su internet explorer
<autumn1897> non so chrome
<cristian_c> autumn1897, ad esempio, sì
<autumn1897> ma io non l'avevo capito
<autumn1897> perdonami se per me non è stato cosi immediato
<autumn1897> se mi dici configuralo che tradotto vuol dire clicca su un altro browser
<autumn1897> sarò scemo io eh
<peppe22222222222> una volta installato ubuntu mi chiede di riavviare il pc e quando lo faccio mi dice che ubuntu non è presente sul disco.come risolvo?
<jester-> !dettagli | peppe22222222222
<ubot-it> peppe22222222222: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<peppe22222222222> oggi ho scaricato per la  prima volta ubuntu ma non funziona
<jester-> peppe22222222222: come hai installato
<peppe22222222222> l ho scaricato e l ho masterizzato sulla chiavetta
<jester-> poi?
<peppe22222222222> poi me lo fa installare e quando mi dice di riavviarlo il sistema non mi viene trovato
<jester-> peppe22222222222: descrivi i passi fatti
<jester-> peppe22222222222: hai avviato la usb immagino
<peppe22222222222> no dvd
<jester-> [23:27:42] <peppe22222222222> l ho scaricato e l ho masterizzato sulla chiavetta
<jester-> peppe22222222222: allora hai avviato il dvd?
<peppe22222222222> si
<jester-> poi?
<peppe22222222222> mi ha installato il sistema operativo
<peppe22222222222> senza internet perche non mi vedeva il mio router
<jester-> peppe22222222222: si hai messo il dvd avviato sei andato la bar e quando sei tornato aveva fatto
<peppe22222222222> hahhaha
<jester-> peppe22222222222: che opzione hai scelto
<peppe22222222222> che opzioni
<jester-> usa l'intero disco, installa accanto, sticassi
<peppe22222222222> installa accanto
<jester-> peppe22222222222: ti ha fatto scleglire di quanto ridurre la partizione winzoz?
<peppe22222222222> si ho fatto 50
<jester-> peppe22222222222: quindi ha poi installato?
<peppe22222222222> si
<jester-> peppe22222222222: el boot vedi il menu di avvio?
<peppe22222222222> poi  mi ha chiesto di riavviare
<peppe22222222222> si
<jester-> peppe22222222222: e partendo con ubuntu che succed
<jester-> ee
<peppe22222222222> se scelgo ubuntu nn mi fa accedere
<jester-> peppe22222222222: eh ma cosa succede
<peppe22222222222> mi chiede che softwere voglio scegliere
<jester-> peppe22222222222: viene fuori la serva e ti dice nisba?
<peppe22222222222> eh
<jester-> peppe22222222222: al boot c'è il menu con primo in lista ubuntu, pigi enter e che fa
<peppe22222222222> nn me lo carica
<peppe22222222222> mi dice di nuovo che softwere voglio caricare
<jester-> madu. che errore da
<jester-> se lo da
<jester-> se non la da cosa vedi
<peppe22222222222> mi dice premi invio per scegliere il softwere o premi esc
<jester-> peppe22222222222: eh lo lasci su ubuntu e premi enter
<jester-> o no
<peppe22222222222> no
<jester-> peppe22222222222: enter sarebbe invio
<peppe22222222222> si e se lo premo mi fa riscegliere che softwere voglio tra win 8 e ubuntu
<jester-> peppe22222222222: va bè hai un grub particole che non conosco
<jester-> il mio mi subito scegliere
<jester-> poi premo enter
<jester-> se non lo premo dopo un 10 secondi parte da solo
<Tk2> Salve
<Lubuntozz> c'è nessuno==
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-23
<Peppe1111111221> Quando accendo il computer e voglio caricare ubuntu mi da come errore 0xc000000f  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/dRYwksHTCKikv6PIYnPe
<LostInMyHead> 'giorno
<Pepe222222222222> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/p0EtxyP1SuaP5huVxhlt accendendo il computer e scegliendo ubuntu mi esce questa immagine
<Pepe222222222222> Come lo risolvo?
<Lcd> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/n07qAUQ6R8WFar6n6IPo
<shez_> cristian_c, ci sei?
<cristian_c> shez_, per favore, fai la tua domanda
<cristian_c> e non chiedere agli utente se sono presenti o meno
<cristian_c> *utenti
<shez_> cristian_c, ok ieri mi avevi detto di utilizzare il tty....
<cristian_c> shez_, sì, e non l'hai fatto, o non hai risposto se l'hai fatto
<cristian_c> dal che presumo di no
<shez_> cristian_c, io ho provato a reinstallare il sistema
<cristian_c> -,-
<ExPBoy> si ma qual'è il problema?
<cristian_c> shez_, se non ti interessano i conisgli che ti si da, puoi sempre non ascoltarli e non entrare in canale
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, è inesistente
<ExPBoy> bene
<shez_> cristian_c, ora superato non si avvia più il sistema
<ExPBoy> allora tutto risolto
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, tanto fa sempre come gli pare
<ExPBoy> :)
<shez_> cristian_c, perdonami, ma ho preferito installare un sistema exnovo sperando che reistallasse i driver da solo senza andare a installare dei diver in manuale, ma ora ubuntu non parte più
<cristian_c> shez_, avrai fatto qualche altro casino, dati i precedenti
<shez_> cristian_c, non capisco di che casini parli.....
<cristian_c> non importa...
<shez_> :(
<cristian_c> shez_, avvia una live e controlla le partizioni da gparted
<shez_> cristian_c, ok
<ExPBoy> non era il caso di reinstallare
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, ma se non paciocca, che gusto c'è?
<ExPBoy> ora avrà messo il grub in casotto
<cristian_c> bah,...
<ExPBoy> shez_, che aspetti?
<shez_> ragazzi, sto facendo...
<shez_> non trovo gparted, il gestore dischi va bene?
<cristian_c> shez_, gparted c'è, basta cercarlo
<mirketto> ma serve per velocizzare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !ciao | mirketto
<ubot-it> mirketto: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> mirketto, che problema hai?
<shez_> cristian_c, ok ci sono
<ExPBoy> velocizzare?
<mirketto> ubuntu 12.4 sono alcuni giorni che e lento e mi vengono fuori errore dello script perche? grazie
<ExPBoy> 12.4?
<ExPBoy> ehm
<mirketto> si 12.4
<cristian_c> mirketto, di quale script parli?
<mirketto> scxript della pagina internet
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> si vabbhè
<cristian_c> mirketto, non è che adesso si capisce meglio a cosa ti riferisci
<mirketto> mentre navigo mi esce la scritta degli script perche?
<cristian_c> mirketto, posta una schermata
<ExPBoy> dipenderà dai siti non credo sia inerente a ubuntu
<shez_> cristian_c, ok il disco di avvio non è bootabile
<mirketto> ok va bene ma per velocizzare ubuntu come devo fare perche e lento nel caricarmi le pagine internet
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, eh, ma finché non dice chiaramente cos'ha...
<cristian_c> mirketto, e magari dicci anche quale pc hai
<ExPBoy> mirketto, la velocità dipende da tante cose, la rete l'hardware ecc ecc
<ExPBoy> non dipende dal software
<cristian_c> shez_, controlla quello che ti ho detto
<cristian_c> shez_, nel caso, posta anche una schermata
<mirketto> amd sempron 2400 1.68 ghz
<cristian_c> mirketto, con unity?
<ExPBoy> quanta ram?
<mirketto> 2 giga
<cristian_c> mirketto, scusa, ma è un processore di dieci anni fa
<cristian_c> lol
<mirketto> si
<ExPBoy> mha quel procio... ecco appunto
<cristian_c> uscito il 28 luglio 2004
<mirketto> si circa
<ExPBoy> mirketto, se fai correre la nonna la uccidi
<shez_> cristian_c, ho controllato le partizioni da gparted, l'unica cosa strana che vedo è il disco non ha flag bootabile
<cristian_c> mirketto, e pretendi di farci girare unity?
<cristian_c> su quel reperto storico
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> shez_, nel caso, posta anche una schermata
<ExPBoy> seee
<mirketto> e quindi cosa mi consigli di cambiare scheda madre e processore?
<ExPBoy> magari prova lubuntu
<cristian_c> mirketto, è sempre la cosa migliore, non ha senso accanirsi con hardware datato
<ExPBoy> che è più leggero
<cristian_c> mirketto, oppure come ti ha detto ExPBoy
<mirketto> pero windows 7 mi funziona bene perche?
<ExPBoy> bene?
<ExPBoy> uhm ho dei dubbi
<cristian_c> mirketto, la starter?
<mirketto> si adesso sono con windows 7
<cristian_c> mirketto, la starter andava anche sui netbook con atom
<ExPBoy> :)
<cristian_c> una versione ridotta di win 7
<mirketto> no windows 7
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mah
<cristian_c> mirketto, se proprio devi, prova lubuntu in modalità live
<mirketto> ok grazie ma non capisco perche windows 7 mi funziona bene e ubuntu e piu lento e strano
<cristian_c> mirketto, ti si è spiegato, poi star qui a fare ipotesi senza dati, è abbastanza inutile
<cristian_c> mirketto, a meno che tu non sia entrato qui per chiedere supporto alla distro
<mirketto> non c'e un programma per velocizzarlo e migliorarlo? inoltre non riesco a visualizzare i video con ubuntu
<cristian_c> mirketto, è hardware datato, cosa non è chiaro di quest'affermazione?
<mirketto> capisco che e un hardware datato ma perche con windows 7 funziona e ubuntu e lento dovrebbe essere il contrario no?
<cristian_c> mirketto, poi di quali video parli? Se stai sempre sul vago, difficile darti ulteriori informazioni non potendo leggere nella tua testa
<cristian_c> mirketto, informati
<mirketto> se apro un video you tube non lo visualizzo
<cristian_c> mirketto, sul sito di ubuntu è spiegato a chi sono destinate le varie versioni di ubuntu
<cristian_c> mirketto, se installi lubuntu, durante l'installazione ti verrà chiesto se installare i codec
<cristian_c> mirketto, riguardo flash, può darsi che il tuo processore non supporti le ultime versioni di flash player
<cristian_c> in quanto troppo vecchio
<ExPBoy> si ma con windows va :P
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, eh, vai a sapere, con la vaghezza non si va da nessuna parte
<cristian_c> :)
<zappo_> ciao a tutti belli e brutti
<mirketto> serve antivirus con ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> mirketto, quando hai fatto l'ultimo aggiornamento di windows?
<cristian_c> !antivrus | mirketto
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'antivrus'
<cristian_c> !antivirus | mirketto
<ubot-it> mirketto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav  Vedi anche:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware
<cristian_c> mirketto, apri il secondo link, lì è spiegato tutto l'essenziale che devi sapere a riguardo
<zappo_> non mi funziona il wifi su ubuntu 14-04.vede le reti ma non mi si collega
<cristian_c> zappo_, di quale scheda wifi stiamo parlando?
<zappo_> è un pc fisso devo aprirlo per vedere che scheda è?
<ExPBoy> ma no
<ExPBoy> :)
<cristian_c> zappo_, ma è usb?
<mirketto> un ultima informazione sto istallando ubuntu su altro computer ma volevo partizionare il disco all'avvio di gparted mi si blocca mi viene fuori una schermata azzurra perche?
<zappo_> cristian_c, no
<shez_> cristian_c,http://it.tinypic.com/r/2v0hf9g/8
<cristian_c> zappo_, uhm, quindi hai montato una scheda wifi nel fisso
<ExPBoy> mirketto, aspetta prendo la palla di vetro
<zappo_> cristian_c, si e prima funzionava tranquillamente
<cristian_c> mirketto, quale schermata azzurra? Ripeto, se non ci posti dati come facciamo? Non possiamo leggerti nel pensiero
<zappo_> cristian_c, ho fatto solo gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> zappo_, apri un terminale
<mirketto> gparted mi si blocca non riesco a entrare nel hd
<cristian_c> shez_, l'hai installato sul secondo disco?
<cristian_c> mirketto, avvia la live di ubuntu
<cristian_c> mirketto, e postaci una schermata
<shez_> cristian_c, no
<mirketto> no solo uno
<cristian_c> shez_, risulta su sdb
<cristian_c> shez_, quindi c'è anche un sda
<cristian_c> mirketto, ?
<cristian_c> mirketto, uno cosa?
<shez_> cristian_c, si ho un altro disco ora ti posto la schermata.....
<mirketto> un hd solo
<cristian_c> mirketto, ma questo l'ho domandato a shez
<akis24> giorno
<mirketto> scusa
<mirketto> ma che scheda madree mi consigliate per avere un computer aggiornato
<cristian_c> mirketto, una recente
<cristian_c> mirketto, in ogni caso , sul vecchio pc fai un tentativo con lubuntu, su quello nuovo posta una schermata
<mirketto> sei sul vago
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mirketto, per favore, ti sono stati dati consigli abbastanza chiari, sei libero di seguirli o no
<mirketto> ok grazie mille!!! ciao
<cristian_c> mirketto, se torni , posta la schermata di gparted
<mirketto> ma come faccio a postarla?
<cristian_c> !image | mirketto
<ubot-it> mirketto: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<zappo_> cristian_c, il terminale l'ho aperto
<cristian_c> zappo_, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> zappo_, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shez_> cristian_c, http://it.tinypic.com/r/2ewmq8l/8
<zappo_> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> shez_, ti ringrazio per aver postato l'immagine al contrario
<ExPBoy> hihi
<shez_> cristian_c, ok asp....
<zappo_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9192704/
<cristian_c> shez_, il boot è su sda
<cristian_c> zappo_, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> zappo_, risultato sempre su pastebin
<shez_> cristian_c, il disco è dati, era bootabile già da prima, non ho installato ubuntu li perchè come non la partizione ha dati per 60 gb
<cristian_c> shez_, eppure il flag di boot è su sda, guarda l'immagine
<cristian_c> (non al contrario)
<shez_> cristian_c, il flag bootabile c'era anche prima con la vecchia configurazione hardware non so da quanto è così...
<shez_> cristian_c,che succede se rendo bootabile con la live e gparted la partizione sdb?
<cristian_c> shez_, scusa, e tu volevi bootare dal secondo disco?
<cristian_c> shez_, dove l'hai installato grub durante la reinstallazione?
<shez_> cristian_c, su sdb, come vedi ha in uso quasi 5 gb di dati, è ubuntu
<ExPBoy> :(
<cristian_c> shez_, in ogni caso hai fatto un bel casotto con le partizioni
<shez_> cristian_c, perchè casotto?
<cristian_c> shez_, devi ripristinare grub
<cristian_c> shez_, ma guarda bene le immagini, flag di boot sul primo disco con partizioni dati, secondo disco con partizione di sistema e swap
<ExPBoy> è come avere l'entrata di casa direttamente nel cesso
<cristian_c> per di più dentro a una extended
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, esatto
<shez_> cristian_c, extended l'ha fatto ubuntu......
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> shez_, devi ripristinare grub
<shez_> ExPBoy, risultato dell'installazione normale di ubuntu ..........
<ExPBoy> shez_, non credo proprio
<akis24> shez_: sveglia eh che ubuntu non extended un bel nulla
<cristian_c> shez_, ti abbiamo detto in questi giorni che non ha senso fare polemiche, se non provi
<cristian_c> shez_, quando hai situazioni così complicate, forse è meglio partizionare a mano, se sai come si fa
<ExPBoy> shez_, e in quanto a installazione normale nel tuo caso non esiste
<shez_> va bene, come ripristino grub?
<ExPBoy> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ExPBoy> secondo link
<shez_> ok grazie
<bek933> buongiorno avrei un problema ho scaricato ubuntu 14.10 purtroppo dopo l'installazione internet con wifi non va e non riesco a configurarlo seguendo ubuntu wiki e usando il terminale... consigli?
<cristian_c> shez_, avvia la live
<bek933> anche se è già installato sul pc?
<akis24> bek933: non dice a te ma altro utente
<bek933> ok come non detto!
<ExPBoy> se notate primsa c'è sempre il nick a cui ci si riferisce
<ExPBoy> lo si mette apposta per non fare confusione :)
<cybernova> bek933, da terminale: sudo lshw -C network
<cybernova> !paste | bek933
<ubot-it> bek933: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cybernova> bek933, in live funzionava il wifi? avevi provato?
<bek933> no non funzionava nemmeno in live
<bek933> ho provato a scrivere quello ke cybernova mi ha scritto.. ma dopo che mi chiede la password mi dice command not found
<cybernova> bek933, hai scritto male sicuramente o non hai ubuntu
<shez_> cristian_c, è gia su
<bek933> ubuntu ci sta quello è sicuro. considera che sto a usa un altro pc ora e ho quello con ubuntu accanto. ora provo a riscrive
<bek933> niente!
<akis24> bek933: devi scriverlo sul pc incriminato mica sull'altro e se ci posti una schermata è meglio
<akis24> !paste | bek933
<ubot-it> bek933: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> shez_, allora segui la guida wiki (con attenzione)
<shez_> cristian_c, si grazie
<bek933> claro akis24 Lo sto facendo
<zappo_> cristian_c, mi dice comando non trovato
<cristian_c> zappo_, pastebinna
<zappo_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9193156/
<cristian_c> zappo_, secondo te un comando che inizia con zappo è un comando valido?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> zappo_, digita: lshw -C network
<zappo_> cristian_c, il zappo viene in automatico dal comando precedente
<cristian_c> zappo_, inoltre, sei andato di fantasia, perché bastava un copia e incolla
<cristian_c> zappo_lshw -C network
<cristian_c> zappo_lshw: comando non trovato
<cristian_c> zappo_, non so che comando hai dato
<cristian_c> ma hai fatto un casino
<zappo_> cristian_c, you should run this program as super-user.
<zappo_> cristian_c, adesso è arrivato  incollo0
<zappo_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9193208/
<bek933> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/54U7okJkSGikXo6KJ2eP
<zappo_> cristian_http://paste.ubuntu.com/9193208/
<cybernova> bek933, sveglia, non è un 1 ma una elle
<bek933> cybernova leggi tutto l'inizio l'ho preso da wiki ubuntu
<cybernova> bek933, il comando lshw -C network la prima lettera è una elle non un 1
<cristian_c> product: RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<cristian_c> zappo_, è questo
<bek933> cybernova okok è andato mi dice network disabled
<cristian_c> driver=rtl8180 driverversion=3.13.0-39-generic firmware=N/A
<cybernova> bek933, fai la foto di tutto quello che esce
<bek933> cybernova si ora la carico
<bek933> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/rrhwdaLSIOg0odiSTQ7f cybernova
<zappo_> cristian_c, cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> zappo_, allora, la scheda sappiamo qual'è, i driver ci sono
<cristian_c> zappo_, digita: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> zappo_, e sudo iwconfig
<zappo_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9193373/
<cristian_c> zappo_, ora anche il primo
<cristian_c> zappo_, 14.04
<cristian_c> ?
<zappo_> cristian_c,  arrivo
<cybernova> bek933, rfkill list all
<zappo_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9193415/
<bek933> cybernova sempre da scrive nel terminale?
<cybernova> bek933, si e sempre foto
<cristian_c> zappo_, c'è una strana interfaccia wwan0
<cristian_c> attiva
<cristian_c> ma: wwan0     no wireless extensions.
<cristian_c> zappo_, puoi fare una cosa?
<bek933> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/P0ylOH9HQMmJFBUIldyI cybernova
<zappo_> cristian_c, cosa?
<cristian_c> zappo_, riavvia in live
<cristian_c> zappo_, e collegati qui dalla live
<zappo_> cristian_c, non lo posso fare oggi.perche non ho la chiavetta ma mi organizzo per un'altro giorno
<cybernova> bek933, allora adesso voglio che tu premi il tasto di accensione del wifi, perchè dice che è disabilitato e ridai il comando: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> zappo_, allora digita: rfkill list
<cristian_c> zappo_, risultato su pastebin
<bek933> cybernova sempre preceduto da sudo?
<cybernova> bek933, si
<zappo_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9193536/
<cristian_c> zappo_, quando avrai la live torna qui, oppure posta sul forum
<bek933> cybernova fatto mi esce sempre la stessa schermata anke dopo aver premuto il tasto del wifi
<cybernova> bek933, ok era quello che volevo sapere, ora da terminale dai: lsmod | grep asus
<zappo_> cristian_c, ok grazie mille
<cybernova> bek933, tieni duro che credo siamo vicini alla soluzione
<bek933> cybernova ahah ok ti invio foto di quello ke è uscito
<bek933> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/FsC18Yv5TzG2lU6XoyFC cybernova
<cybernova> bek933, sudo echo "options asus_nb_wmi wapf=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf
<cybernova> bek933, ricopia attentamente, poi fai una foto del comando dato
<Shadow91> ciao  ho  messo  come  tipo  di  account  amministratore, prima  avevo  personalizzato
<bek933> mi esce scritto semplicemente: permission denied
<bek933> cybernova
<cybernova> bek933, ok allora dai prima: sudo -i poi echo "options asus_nb_wmi wapf=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf
<ZombieGunner00> salve
<ZombieGunner00> non riesco ad installare ubunti 1.4.10 sulla macchina virtual di virtualbox
<cristian_c> ZombieGunner00, dubito che esista ubuntu 1.4.10
<ZombieGunner00> scusai aspetta, guardo la versione
<ZombieGunner00> 14.10 scusa
<cristian_c> ZombieGunner00, qual è il problema, esattamente?
<ZombieGunner00> avviando la macchina virtuale il sistema operativo non viene avviato
<ZombieGunner00> ho provato gia 3 volte a reinstallarlo
<bek933> cybernova ho messo di nuovo tutto il papiro ma premendo invio non mi da risultati
<cybernova> bek933, è giusto così, fai la foto che controllo che il comando dato sia corretto
<ZombieGunner00> salve, il mio problema è che non si avvia dalla macchina virtuale il sistema operativo
<ZombieGunner00> sento ma non vedo nulla
<cristian_c> ZombieGunner00, con la 14.04 stesso problema?
<bek933> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/KXqXwRkREOWOqqnJUBx4 cybernova
<Shadow91> ciao  cosa  significa  questo? http://prntscr.com/598pgh
<ZombieGunner00> non ho provato la 14.04
<ZombieGunner00> magari se mi dicessi passo passo come installarlo sulla macchina virtuale te ne sarei grato
<cristian_c> Shadow91, dacci il contesto
<cristian_c> ZombieGunner00, prima di tutto, dovresti aver configurato virtualbox
<cristian_c> ZombieGunner00, ma prova prima con la 14.04
<ZombieGunner00> da dove posso prenderla?
<cristian_c> per vedere se il problema è specifico della 14.10
<krabador> ZombieGunner00, che macchina reale stai usando, con che caratteristiche?
<cristian_c> !download | ZombieGunner00
<ubot-it> ZombieGunner00: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Shadow91> cristian_c: quando  avvio  la  mia macchina  virtuale  mi da  questo  messaggio
<bek933> cybernova aspe mi sa ke ho dimenticato sudo
<ZombieGunner00> lo scarico
<cybernova> bek933, non c'è bisogno di sudo
<cristian_c> Shadow91, ok, ma va o no?
<cristian_c> ZombieGunner00, rispondi anche a krabador che ti ha fatto una domanda
<bek933> cybernova ok allora non lo so
<ZombieGunner00> macchina reale: fx8320 con r7 260x
<Shadow91> cristian_c:  va  tutto  ok
<cybernova> bek933, devi riavviare il pc e provare se funziona
<bek933> cybernova ok
<ZombieGunner00> scusami krabador, non avevo letto
<ZombieGunner00> sarà forse perchè di vram ho dedicato solo 12mb?
<cristian_c> Shadow91, è il controller smbus
<krabador> ZombieGunner00 nelle impostazioni della virtuale, dai potenza alla VGA e assicurati di usare più di un core della CPU
<cristian_c> Shadow91, è un bus di gestione del sistema che si trova sulla scheda madre
<ZombieGunner00> controllo
<Shadow91> cristian_c: qundi  ignoro?
<cristian_c> Shadow91, hai detto che va tutto bene
<ZombieGunner00> avevo attivato solo 1 core
<Shadow91> ok
<ZombieGunner00> provo ad attivarne 2
<ZombieGunner00> non mi fa andare piu di 1
<krabador> ZombieGunner00 , se hai la CPU che hai detto di avere , puoi andare anche ad 8
<bek933> cyberlink va perfettamente!!! finalmente!! potresti spiegarmi come mai non andava? io ho già messo una versione di ubuntu su un altro pc 12.4 e non mi ha dato tutti questi problemi
<bek933> cybernova*
<ZombieGunner00> come faccio a mandarvi uno screen?
<cristian_c> !image | ZombieGunner00
<ubot-it> ZombieGunner00: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> premi stamp
<krabador> e segui il link
<ZombieGunner00> bene lo faccio
<krabador> ZombieGunner00 http://askubuntu.com/questions/541006/ubuntu-14-10-does-not-install-in-virtualbox
<krabador> datti un'occhiata anche a questo
<pinglix> ho preparato una chiavetta USB con xubuntu ma non si avvia. dà errore /boot/grub/i38-pc/normal.mod not found
<bek933> cybernova
<bek933> va perfettamente!!! finalmente!! potresti spiegarmi come mai non andava? io ho già messo una versione di ubuntu su un altro pc 12.4 e non mi ha dato tutti questi problemi
<ZombieGunner00> sto caricando lo screen
<cristian_c> pinglix, come l'hai preparata?
<ZombieGunner00> intanto provo il link scritto sopra
<pinglix> ho scaricato la iso e ho usato unetbootin per scriverla sulla USB
<ZombieGunner00> http://imgur.com/S5MIgc8
<cybernova> bek933, è un problema de modulo per il kernel utilizzato per i pc asus, di più non so
<cristian_c> pinglix, in quale punto appare il messaggio?  Posta una schermata
<cristian_c> pinglix, inoltre, hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<pinglix> appena accendo il PC facendo il boot da chiavetta. non è ancora installata, volevo appunto installarla
<pinglix> ho scaricato la iso dal sito ufficiale, non ho controllato l'hash
<ZombieGunner00> controllato l immagine
<ZombieGunner00> ??
<cristian_c> pinglix, controllalo
<cristian_c> ZombieGunner00, rileva gli 8 core, ma sembra impossibile spostare il cursore
<cristian_c> ZombieGunner00, leggi al link che ti è stato dato
<pinglix> ok ci risentiamo più tardi
<ZombieGunner00> ho gia letto e provato, ma a quanto ho capito con 1 solo core non parte
<cristian_c> ZombieGunner00, hai provato con ctrl+alt+f1?
<cristian_c> come scritto su askubuntu
<ZombieGunner00> si, non risolve nulla... sento il suono
<ZombieGunner00> ma non vedo nulla
<cristian_c> ZombieGunner00, spiega cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> esattamente
<krabador> ZombieGunner00 sposta la barra dei core nelle impostazioni a più di uno , tipo 4
<ZombieGunner00> non me li fa spostare...
<ZombieGunner00> http://imgur.com/S5MIgc8
<krabador> aggiungi potenza grafica
<ZombieGunner00> aggiunta fino a 128mb
<ZombieGunner00> non sembra partire
<krabador>  ZombieGunner00 , crea nuova macchina
<ZombieGunner00> ho gia provato :(
<krabador> e vedi se puoi settarla direttamente cosí
<ZombieGunner00> provo
<krabador> l'ultima, dopodiché devi rivolgerti allo staff virtualbox, che qui si fa assistenza a sistemi reali , è aprire virtualbox come amministratore
<checco> ciao a tutti
<checco> ho creato una partizione swap ma nn riesco a farla andare in avvio,,,, mi aiutate per favore? grazie raga
<jester-> checco: devi modificare /etc/fstab oppure a mano tutte le volte con sudo swapon
<jester-> checco: con stringa UUID=37641df5-f2ec-4b13-9abb-21cff36fad5d none  swap    sw  0  0
<jester-> checco: logico che devi usare UUID della tua partizione swap lo trovi con sudo blkid /dev/sdxx
<jester-> ss = nomero lettare partizione swap
<fade-a> ciao, dopo i problemi di ier sto reinstallando UBUNTU da usb live. siccome ci sta mettendo un sacco di tempo, mi dite se è corretto o forse ho sbagliato qualcosa? è in SALVATAGGIO PACCHETTI INSTALLATI e non si muove
<jester-> fade-a: che procedura hai usato
<fade-a> dal bios ho fatto partire il l'usb all'avvio, poi ho seguito le istruzioni
<jester-> fade-a: l'installer ap partizionamento propone diverse opzioni
<fade-a> io ho scelto installa ubuntu, poi mi chiesto di selezione lingua e tastiera. non ho fatto altro. ho tolto la spunta da aggiornamento pacchetti per  farlo di seguito.
<jester-> fade-a: non sei stato attento, a un certo punto propone diversi opzioni tipo: usa l'intero disco, sostituisci a winz, installa accanto, usa lo spazio libero
<shez_> cristian_c, ho risolto i problemi video e di avvio del sistema.
<checco> scusate nn ho visto le risposte grazie jester-
<checco> jester-:  scusami nn ho capito bene,,,, sono rientrato ora in chat e
<jester-> [12:58:26] <jester-> fade-a: non sei stato attento, a un certo punto propone diversi opzioni tipo: usa l'intero disco, sostituisci a winz, installa accanto, usa lo spazio libero
<checco> mi puoi indirizzare meglio' con alcuni passaggi?
<jester-> checco: e prima di tutto hai controllato md5sum della iso prima di scriverla sul dvd?
<jester-> !md5sum | checco
<ubot-it> checco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<checco> cio ubuntu da un sacco di tempo nn e una nuova installazione
<checco> ma stavo modificando le partizioni e dal giorno nn si avvia piu in automatico la swap
<checco> e ora nn so come fare
<jester-> ChanServ: ma c'è sta swap o no
<enea> ciao
<enea> il wifi è lentissimo. che devo fare?
<RENIO> ciao
<RENIO> vorrei un'informazione
<RENIO> per quanto riguarda il reparto gaming
<RENIO> funzionano i giochi per win su ubuntu ???
<LostInMyHead> RENIO :http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi
<LostInMyHead> ...
<LostInMyHead> doio
<LostInMyHead> odio
<fade-a> a differenza di quanto mi hai detto, a me non esce come volglio ripartirlo , a me esce: questo computer ha installato windows7 e ubuntu.... come procedere? 1- elimina ubuntu ..e reinstalla 2- cancella tutto e reinstalla 3 - altro
<krabador> fade-a, fa uno screenshot e mandalo
<krabador> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Pioggia> Ciao a tutti! Avrei bisogno di aiuto per effettuare l'avanzamento da 12 a 14 LTS, L'aggiornamento si blocca e non va avanti..
<krabador> Pioggia, in presenza di PPA , possono insorgere problemi
<Pioggia> krabador: scusa ma dovresti spiegarti PPA?
<krabador> hai installato software seguendo guide non ufficiali?
<krabador> Pioggia, apri il terminale , manda ls /etc/sources.list.d
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> e fa un pastrbin del risultato
<Pioggia> krabador:No!? Quali software?
<Pioggia> krabador: eseguo!
<Pioggia> krabador: comunque quando si blocca mi dice:Impossibile ottenere un blocco esclusivo
<Pioggia> Questo solitamente significa che un'altra applicazione di gestione dei pacchetti (come «apt-get» o «aptitude») è già in esecuzione. Chiudere l'altra applicazione prima di continuare.
<krabador> ok , il pastebin?
<Pioggia> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9198134/
<krabador> Pioggia, scusa ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Pioggia> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9198227/
<Pioggia> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9198227/
<krabador> chiudi tutto , lascia solo il terminale , sudo do-release-upgrade
<Pioggia> krabador: chudo anche questa chat?
<krabador> no, il browser puoi lasciarlo
<fade-a> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/FlMl0IQWTc6Ddr7cZVEy
<fade-a> non rieco a mandare screeshot, sto usando 2 pc diversi
<LostInMyHead> fade-a: che problema hai?
<krabador> fade-a, per cosa hai avviato l'installazione?
<Pioggia> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9198252/
<krabador> ok Pioggia, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e pastebin
<fade-a> ieri all'accensione del pc mi è comparso un errore tipo kernel panic. mi hanno consigliato di reinstallare ubuntu. vi rimando il messaggio che mi dava il pc  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/DiGrJJfjTKetCjDjRd68  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/IYkvb5cMSHexrTrkh8xe
<Pioggia> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9198362/
<krabador> fade-a, nella schermata, scegli "altro" , selezioni a mano la root del sistema , e, puoi non spulciare la voce di formattazione, per riaccedere ai dati
<krabador> fade-a, se fai un backup, prima, formatta pure
<krabador> Pioggia , sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<krabador> e rimanda sudo apt-get update
<Pioggia> krabador: pio@pio:~$ sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Pioggia> rm: impossibile rimuovere "/var/lib/apt/lists/lock": File o directory non esistente
<Pioggia> pio@pio:~$
<Pioggia> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9198437/
<Pioggia> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9198476/
<fade-a> cosa devo selezionare ?  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/k28Gto0XRvVYHMeHUfdH
<krabador> Pioggia sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<krabador> fade-a, /dev/sda6 , clicchi su change
<Pioggia> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9198587/
<krabador> setti "file system ext4 con journaling" e punto di mount "/"
<krabador> fade-a ^
<Pioggia> krabador: cosa?
<krabador> Pioggia , di nuovo apt-get update
<Pioggia> krabador: pio@pio:~$ apt-get update
<Pioggia> E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permesso negato)
<Pioggia> E: Impossibile bloccare la directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Pioggia> E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato)
<Pioggia> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root.
<krabador> si, sudo
<pioggia> krabador: mi era saltata la connessione..pio@pio:~$ apt-get update
<pioggia> E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permesso negato)
<pioggia> E: Impossibile bloccare la directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<pioggia> E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato)
<pioggia> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root.
<pioggia> krabour:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9198705/
<krabador> fade-a, per il backup , devi chiudere il programma di installazione, caricare con l'opzione "prova Ubuntu"
<krabador> attaccate dispositivi di storage , copiare quello che ti serve , accedendo alla partizione di Ubuntu
<pioggia> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9198705/
<krabador> una volta finito, ripeti quanto fatto fino ad adesso . Oppure puoi fare quanto nella schermata di installazione , ma non spuntare la voce formatta, anche se un back up è sempre consigliato
<krabador> fade-a ^
<krabador> pioggia, sudo
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<pioggia> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9198803/
<pioggia> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9198817/
<krabador> pioggia, aspandi il terminale a tutto schermo , manda top , fa screenshot, mandalo qui
<krabador> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pioggia> krabador: così si vede? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9198867/
<krabador> leggi esattamente prima della tua ultima linea
<krabador> imgur è meglio
<pioggia> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9198965/
<pioggia> krabador:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9198965/
<krabador> pioggia , e 2
<krabador> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> segui questo
<pioggia> krabador: ti ho inviato l'immagine che ho creato con imgur e si vede, cos'altro devo fare?
<krabador> inviare il link imgur qui
<krabador> fin quando non lo fai
<krabador> o prendi in giro
<krabador> o non si può vedere niente
<pioggia> krabador: te lo avevo inviato con pastebin..! prendere in giro? perche?http://imgur.com/6MCEBK1
<krabador> riavvio
<krabador> pioggia, riposta, per favore
<krabador> pioggia, , scusami, potresti ripostare il link dell'immagine , prima del mio riavvio?
<pioggia> krabador: http://imgur.com/6MCEBK1
<mikhusky> c'è qualcuno in linea ^
<krabador> pioggia, ti avevo chiesto di mandare l'immagine del terminale a tutto schermo
<krabador> dopo aver mandato il comando top
<krabador> digita top
<krabador> invio
<krabador> e fa lo screenshot
<krabador> mikhusky, chiedi
<mikhusky> avevo già installato ubuntu e non mi era mai successo che quando va per spegnersi, constinua sempre dove c'è la scritta ubuntu e i pallini che girano
<mikhusky> come posso risolvere?
<krabador> mikhusky, allora, apri il terminale, manda sudo shutdown -h now, è il comando per spegnere, vedi che cosa appare , se si blocca
<fade-a> krabador spero stia facendo giusto ora mi compare questa videata, hai idea di quanto ci metterà? grazie  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/67Fvgn4uTkmV08U1fhwu
<mikhusky> il pc si è spento in un batter d'occhio
<pioggia> krabador: top sta caricando, devo attendere?
<krabador> fade-a, non ci metterà troppo
<krabador> fade-a, in base all'hardware
<krabador> siamo sulla quarantina di minuti
<krabador> pioggia, top, finquando non lo chiudi, rimane li
<krabador> pioggia, è interessante vedere cosa appare
<krabador> pioggia, per questo ti ho chiesto lo screeenshot
<krabador> mikhusky, allora, adesso, sudo reboot
<krabador> mikhusky, e vedi che succede
<mikhusky> ok
<fade-a> krabador ok attendo poi ti faccio sapere come è andata. grazie mille per l'aiuto
<krabador> fade-a, di niente
<pioggia> krabador: intendo che i dati sono in movimento..faccio ugualmente lo screenshot?
<krabador> pioggia, lo mandi, aspetti 10 - 15 sec,e  fai lo screenshot
<Mikhusky> tutto nella norma
<Mikhusky> sì è riavviato
<krabador> Mikhusky, perfetto , allora, non ci sono problemi seri
<krabador> Mikhusky, prova a spegnerlo , col comando grafico, se si blocca, premi un tasto freccia
<Mikhusky> ho provato a spegnerlo normalmente ora funziona
<krabador> e vedi cosa succede
<Mikhusky> grazie krabador
<krabador> Mikhusky, di niente
<Mikhusky> buona serata
<krabador> buona serata a te
<walid> ciao
<walid> ho un problema
<pioggia> krabador: mi spiace per il tempo d'attesa, ora si sono svegliati i miei bimbi! http://imgur.com/Xg8gnKn
<walid> qnd vado per spegnere il computer (ubuntu 14.04) con delle chiavette usb inserite non si chiude. qnd stacco le chiavette si spegne
<walid> come risolvo il problema?
<krabador> pioggia, :)
<krabador> pioggia, sudo lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<krabador> walid, smonta correttamente le chiavette, e spegni
<walid> ma non si può modificare qualche codice?
<krabador> ma perchè devi tenere le chiavette inserite?
<pioggia> krabador: come faccio a uscire da top?
<krabador> pioggia, premi q
<pioggia> krabador:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9199790/
<krabador> pioggia, sudo kill 2165
<krabador> pioggia,  sudo apt-get update
<pioggia> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9199866/
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> pioggia, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<pioggia> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9199969/
<krabador> pioggia, sudo apt-get update
<pioggia> krabador: dopo l'ultimo pastebin inviato, sul terminale non appare pio@pio per immettere il comando
<krabador> pioggia, dropbox da problemi allora
<krabador> hai "Downloading Dropbox... 100%" in sospeso?
<pioggia> kimal73: ieri avevo provato a installare dropbox ma..non saprei!?ora sono su Mozilla ieri ero su Crome..provo ad aprirlo?possiamo eliminarlo?
<pioggia> krabador: ieri avevo provato a installare dropbox ma..non saprei!?ora sono su Mozilla ieri ero su Crome..provo ad aprirlo?possiamo eliminarlo?
<pioggia> krabador: sono andata in download e ho trovato Dropbox ma non è in sospeso! posso rimuoverlo!
<krabador> intendo , hai quel messaggio, nel terminale?
<pioggia> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9200634
<krabador> pioggia, ctrl c
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep dropbox
<pioggia> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9200680/
<krabador> pioggia, sudo apt-get remove --purge nautilus-dropbox
<krabador> riavvio
<pioggia> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9201076/
<krabador> pioggia, sudo apt-get update , e sempre pastebin
<krabador> ma per favore, non tra 10 min
<pioggia> krabador: faccio del mio meglio, più tardi i bimbi dormiranno e sarò più libera..! ma dovremmo aver risolto ora?http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9201162/
<krabador> pioggia, benissimo , ora apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> pioggia, poi riavvia
<krabador> pioggia, al riavvio, se hai lo spazio sufficiente, apri il terminale, e manda sudo do-release-upgrade
<krabador> pioggia, importantissimo
<krabador> pioggia, il primo comando è sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pioggia> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9201199/
<krabador> altrimenti ti da errore come prima
<krabador> pioggia, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> ho dimenticato sudo
<pioggia> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9201376/ mi scuso nuovamente per il ritardo!!mi si era anche scollegata la chat!
<krabador> pioggia, bene, puoi mandare sudo do-release-upgrade
<krabador> e metterti ad aspettare che finisca
<krabador> ci metterà tempo
<pioggia> krabador: devo prima riavviare il pc prima di effettuare sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<krabador> no, ha aggiornato solo chrome
<krabador> puoi andare
<krabador> come ti ho detto alle 20:48
<krabador> pioggia,  puoi mandare sudo do-release-upgrade
<krabador> e metterti ad aspettare che finisca
<krabador> ci metterà tempo
<pio33> salve
<pioggia> krabador: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9201690/
<krabador> pioggia, domanda in canale , non su pastebin
<pio33> io ho un problema con le cuffie! praticamente quando le inserisco l'audio continua ad ascire dagli altoparlanti del pc..sapete come risolvere?
<krabador> pioggia, con sudo do-release-upgrade, puoi controllare cosa succede, ed avere dati certi quando si blocca
<pio33> uscire*
<krabador> pioggia, ovviamente se, si blocca.
<pioggia> krabador: ricordavo che mi si diceva tempo fa che se il periodo era troppo lungo dovevo metterlo in pastebin! Ad ogni modo ti ringrazio per la pazienza !! Raggiungo bimbi e papà vado a leggere una fiaba!
<krabador> pioggia, dii niente, da pure il comando, e lascialo fare
<krabador> pioggia, con una buona connessione , in un ora ce la puo' fare
<krabador> pio33, sudo gedit /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-output-headphones.conf
<krabador> controlla la linea [Element Speaker]
<pioggia> krabador: un'ultima cosa! si possono fare donazioni per la comunità Ubuntu.it ?
<krabador> pioggia, certo , ci sono le informazioni sul sito ufficiale
<pio33> c'è switch off e volume off
<krabador> pioggia, quando dal sito ufficiale internazionale stai per scaricare una versione di ubuntu, c'è una schermata con la , volontaria, donazione
<krabador> pio33, metti switch = on , e volume = merge
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> pio33, riavvii
<pio33> e poi dovrebbe funzionare?
<krabador> pio33, riavvia e controlla
<pio33> non va
<krabador> hai riavviato ?
<pio33> grazie mille tutto risolto!
<krabador> perfetto
<ghigomatto> sera
<ghigomatto> Ho un problema importante con Ubuntu Server 14.04, php fastcgi scripts e apache 2.4 web server
<ghigomatto> una configurazione ereditata da ubuntu server 12.04 lts non funzia dentro 14.04, producendo errori incredibili nella visualizzazione della pagina (Joomla! 3.x)
<ghigomatto> permssi sul file systema apparentemente indentici alla configurazione che funziona invece benissimo dentro 12.04 lts.
<ghigomatto> se avete qualche idea da sviluppare, per cortesia datemela.
<maurymau8514> ciao
<micene> salve
<micene> sono nuovo
<micene> e non so proprio come muovermi
<micene> cmq
<micene> ho scaricato e masterizzato xubuntu, l'ultima versione
<micene> ma non riesco a farlo partire come boot
<micene> mi parte sempre windows
<micene> cosa sbaglio?
<jester-> micene: hai scarrregato la iso e poi che hai fatto
<micene> ho masterizzato
<micene> come un normale file iso
<micene> con isoburner
<micene> se può essere utile ho un hp compaq nx6110
<micene> 1.5ghz; 1gb ram
<micene> devo essere onesto...ho cercato ubuntu in quanto ho xp e quindi puntuale il portatile andava in crash
<jester-> micene: sicuro di aver scritto la iso e non copiata tal quale?
<micene> ho detto...perchè non provare
<micene> si si
<micene> masterizzare è un'operazione che ho sempre fatto
<micene> anche con le iso
<micene> come ad esempio per i giochi della ps2
<micene> anche perchè in risorse del computer esce l'icona del disco con scritto xubuntu 14.10 i3
<krabador> se la iso è stata masterizzata correttamente , controlla che il lettore cd/dvd sia la prima periferica di boot
<jester-> micene: comunque controlla il dvd, se fai boot da dvd cosa succede
<micene> niente
<micene> ho già impostato il bios
<micene> come le guide suggeriscono
<micene> al momento non ho una penna vuota
<micene> domani provo semmai con una usb
<micene> non mi resta che provare
<krabador> se il lettore è impostato correttamente come prima periferica di boot, e il supporto è stato masterizzato correttamente, potrebbe il lettore non leggere il supporto, per incompatibilità, o star proprio per partire
<micene> credo di si
<micene> ho formattato da poco il pc e il dvd di windows lo leggeva
<micene> tu dici che il mio lettore non legge il tipo di dvd?
<krabador> micene, potrebbe
<micene> però l'ha masterizzato
<krabador> man mano che un lettore "invecchia" legge sempre meno tipi di supporti compatibili
<micene> vero
<micene> mi è capitato
<krabador> micene, sicuro che il dvd è stato chiuso ?
<micene> quindi mi suggerite la prova con penna?
<micene> si, chiuso
<krabador> micene, se il notebook supporta il boot usb, sarebbe stata la prima prova che avresti dovuto fare
<micene> ti ripeto
<micene> al momento non ho una penna vuota
<micene> ho le cose importanti salvate prima della formattazione
<krabador> micene, ho letto, ed avresti dovuto provare prima con pendrive usb
<krabador> dopo essertene procurata una
<micene> e va be...ho sprecato un dvd
<micene> domani ci provo con penna
<micene> 1 gb ce la faccio???
<krabador> no
<micene> più grande
<micene> ok
<krabador> almeno 2 gb
<krabador> a meno che non prendi lubuntu, che è meno di 1gb
<micene> giusto
<micene> posso provare anche lubuntu
<manho> buonasera ho un problema con il file iso appena scaricato
<krabador> manho, quale problema, e quale file?
<manho> non riesco in nessun modo a montarla e masterizzarla dal mac
<krabador> !iso | manho
<manho> ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64
<ubot-it> manho: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> manho, in particolar modo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso#Masterizzare_con_Mac_OS_X
<manho> ho seguito passo passo le indicazioni
<manho> ma nulla
<manho> ho anche provato con altre applicazioni ma niente di niente
<krabador> manho, personalmente con il mac , non so aiutarti
<manho> :(
<krabador> i 3 passi del link che ti ho mandato, cosa fanno ?
<manho> non parte la masterizzazione
<krabador> manho, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-mac-osx
<manho> ho provato anche questa
<manho> ma niente
<krabador> manho,  se la iso che hai masterizzato , è integra, non è un problema correlato a lei
<krabador> !md5 | manho
<ubot-it> manho: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<krabador> controlla l'hash , per sicurezza
<manho> ho scaricato 2 volte la iso
<krabador> manho, prova a masterizzare altro
<manho> provo anche questa
<manho> grazie
<krabador> manho, arrivi ad un'immagine simile http://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/ubuntu/1241/u/img/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-mac-osx/image-burnadvdonmacosx-2.jpg
<krabador> ?
<h_boyz> Buonasera, non riesco a regolare la luminosità dal notebook, i tasti funzionano ma la luminosità non varia. Grazie in anticipo.
<h_boyz> Altro problema! E' possibile tornare a Plasma5?
<h_boyz> E ancora, non riesco a far funzionare java e flash su firefox.
<h_boyz> Chi mi può dare una mano con uno qualsiasi dei miei problemi è il benvenuto!
<krabador> h_boyz, plasma5 lo reinstalli, seguendo esattamente come l'hai installato
<h_boyz> krabador: Errore di sintassi, intendevo 4
<h_boyz> Ovvero ho installato il 5 credento che potessi scegliere de all'avvio, invece ...
<krabador> di che ubuntu parliamo ?
<h_boyz> ho solo il 5 e non essendo ancora del tutto ok, volevo tornare indietro
<h_boyz> Kubuntu 14.10
<krabador> h_boyz, sudo apt-get kubuntu-restricted-extras
<h_boyz> senza install?
<h_boyz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9204336/
<krabador> sudo apt-get insall kubuntu-restricted-extras openjdk-8-jdk icedtea-7-plugin
<krabador> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras openjdk-8-jdk icedtea-7-plugin
<krabador> maledetta tastiera
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep flash
<h_boyz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9204390/
<h_boyz> il primo comando sta installando
<h_boyz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9204405/
<krabador> hai fatto 2 pastebin identici
<h_boyz> uno è durante l'installazione e l'ultimo ad installazione terminata
<h_boyz> Siamo allo stesso stato di prima, con firefox non funziona ne java ne flash, su chrome solo flash
<krabador> h_boyz, mi fai un pastebin, del comando di installazione?
<krabador> h_boyz, chrome ha flash interno
<h_boyz> immaginavo
<h_boyz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9204467/
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-16
<joglin> #drupal-italia
<gigirock> joglin, eh ?
<joglin> Scusa
<gigirock> joglin, se vuoi andare a quel canale /j #drupal-italia
<joglin> Già fatto, grazie. Errore di copia ed incolla. Chiedo scusa ancora.
<Motard550> Problemi installazione ubuntu
<Motard550> Si blocca nella fase raccomandazioni : collegato a rete internet collegato, a rete elettrica, spazio libero necessario e poi non mi fa proseguire !?
<Motard550> Acer extensa 5220 con 2 giga di ram
<krabador> e che gli è successo?
<Motard550> O provato con altre iso ma si blocca senpre alla stesso punto!
<krabador> quale?
<gigirock> Si blocca nella fase raccomandazioni : collegato a rete internet collegato, a rete elettrica, spazio libero necessario e poi non mi fa proseguire !?
<Motard550> Si blocca nella fase raccomandazioni : collegato a rete internet collegato, a rete elettrica, spazio libero necessario e poi non mi fa proseguire !?
<gigirock> Motard550, ma tu che cosa spunti delle raccomandazioni ?
<krabador> "non mi fa proseguire2
<krabador> che cosa fa, o non fa?
<Motard550> Nnt premo su avanti e il puntatore ruota all'infinito
<gigirock> Motard550, nessuna delle opzioni e' spuntata ?
<Motard550> Si sono tutte spuntate
<youneverknow> Motard550,"collegato a rete internet collegato" ---> cavo lan ?
<Motard550> Si
<gigirock> allora prova a non spuntarne nessuna cosi' fai installazione solo da cd
<Motard550> Ho provato e non va lo stesso
<krabador> Motard550, fa partire il supporto di installazione, al posto che direttamente con l'installazione , con la sessione di prova
<Motard550> Ho provato anche questo
<krabador> Motard550, si, ma cosa hai fatto quando "hai provato anche questo"?
<Motard550> Ho inizializzato l'installazione dal programma" installa ubuntu" ma si blocca sempre li
<krabador> allora "non hai provato anche questo"
<krabador> quindi, fa partire la sessione di prova, non l'installazione, connetti la macchina ad internet
<krabador> puoi caricare questa chat
<krabador> e mandare un po' di comandi
<krabador> per diagnosticare il problema
<Motard550> Ok
<pipposandri> salve ho installato ubuntu 12 su vecchio pc, ma adesso come installo flash e altre robette di firefox ?
<motard550> ok cosa devo fare ora
<jester-> pipposandri: ubuntu 12?
<motard550> kabrador:ora che sono in fase di prova cosa debbo fare?
<pipposandri> esatto jester
<motard550> l installazione si blocca quando mi chiede scaricare software di terze parti e scarica gli aggiornamenti durante l installazione premo su avanti ma il puntatore gira all infinito
<motard550> acer extensa 5220 con 2 giga di ram
<pipposandri> salve ho installato ubuntu 12 su vecchio pc, ma adesso come installo flash e altre robette di firefox ?
<gigirock> pipposandri, firefox e' un po' indietro come flash usa chrome
<motard550> salve durante l installazione di ubuntu 15  si blocca quando mi chiede scaricare software di terze parti e scarica gli aggiornamenti durante l installazione premo su avanti ma il puntatore gira all infinito
<gigirock> motard550, allora adesso 6 dalla live ?
<motard550> si
<gigirock> premi ctrl alt t , e dal terminale che apri fai sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<motard550> Reading package lists... Done
<motard550> Building dependency tree
<motard550> Reading state information... Done
<motard550> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<motard550>   pastebinit
<motard550> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 25 not upgraded.
<motard550> Need to get 14.8 kB of archives.
<motard550> Reading package lists... Done
<motard550> Building dependency tree
<motard550> Reading state information... Done
<motard550> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<motard550>   pastebinit
<motard550> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 25 not upgraded.
<pipposandri> salve ho installato ubuntu 12 su vecchio pc, ma adesso come installo flash e altre robette di firefox ?
<krabador> pipposandri, il numero di versione è di 4 cifre
<pipposandri> versione di cosa ?
<jester-> pipposandri: ubuntu 12?
<pipposandri> esatto 12
<jester-> pipposandri: sicuri che sia ubuntu?
<krabador> pipposandri, sveglia
<krabador> il numero di versione è di 4 cifre, puoi indicarlo con precisione?
<pipposandri> e dove sta scritto ?
<jester-> pipposandri: attuale rilascio è: 15.10
<krabador> sulla iso, sul sito da cui l'hai scaricato, in una marea di posti
<pipposandri> allora sara' 12.00
<krabador> credo proprio di no
<jester-> si è ora di pranzo
<pipposandri> perche ?
<krabador> pipposandri, o rispondi correttamente
<krabador> o puoi andare, per fvor
<pipposandri> ma mi stai dicendo che non c'e' una procedura standard per installa flash ?
<krabador> pipposandri, ti sto dicendo, che se non indichi la versione di ubuntu che hai installato, non ricevi assistenza.
<jester-> pipposandri: se la 12,sticazzi non è piu supportata non installi un bel niente
<jester-> pipposandri: apri un terminale
<pipposandri> ma non si trovano nei vecchi archivi ?
<krabador> pipposandri, rispondi o te ne vai
<krabador> pipposandri, altrimenti vieni allontanato
<jester-> pipposandri: abbiamo la vaga senzazione che tu stia trollicchiando
<krabador> giusto un minimo
<pipposandri> se mi dici che comando devo usare per sapere la versione te la trovo   quando ho scaricato era indicato solo 12
<jester-> pipposandri: apri un terminale
<pipposandri> o0k
<jester-> pipposandri: lsb_release -r
<pipposandri> ok grazie
<motard450> ho dato il comando "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<krabador> motard450, non incollare il risultato
<krabador> altrimenti il bot ti manda fuori
<motard450> ok
<krabador> motard450, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> questo fa un link
<krabador> incollalo qui
<motard450> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13299283/
<krabador> motard450, in questo pc, che sistema ha girato fino ad adesso?
<motard450> windows
<krabador> motard450, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> stessa cosa
<motard450> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13299294/
<krabador> motard450, fa chkdsk /R c: in windows
<motard450> scusa non ho capito
<krabador> motard450, questo comando fa il checkdisk della partizione windows
<krabador> da win. le partizioni win, si gestiscono con win
<krabador> poi riprova ad installare
<motard450> quindi inserisco questo comando in win e poi?
<jester-> motard450: hai normale hd partizionato?
<motard450> si
<jester-> mica è normale  la risposta di fdisk
<motard450> scusa ma nn ho capito cosa intendi
<jester-> motard450: intendo che vede dei dischi in ram
<motard450> la ram [ stata aumentata da 512 a 2 giga
<jester-> motard450: eh ma non dovrebbe vedere dischi in ram a meno che hai installazione particolare
<motard450> e quindi?
<jester-> e quind o hai una macchina particolare o è tutto a mignotte, per quello krabador ti ha dato quel comando da dare nel terminale di winzoz
<motard450> ok allora provo con il checkdisk
<gigirock> Carlin0, hai visto che anche quell'utente aveva tutti i dischi /ram come quello dell'altra notte
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, tanti anni fa (92 o giù di li..) una mia amica comprò un pc ... un affare mi disse !!.. .però ogni volta che spengo perdo i dati ... morale... pc venduto senza HD solo con un RamDisk ... :)
<gigirock> prova dal tuo sistema a fare sudo fdisk /l
<brian72> salve a tutti raga
<brian72> ho un problema non riesco ad istallare epsxe , come si fa ?
<AleCasta> Buonasera ragazzi, per ora sto entrando solamente dalla versione live ma devo effettuare l'installazione...qualche buona guida?
<brian72> AleCasta:guida per cosa ?
<AleCasta> per installare ubuntu
<brian72> sei da ubuntu ? live ?
<AleCasta> si esatto
<brian72> devi cancellare tutto cio che sul disco ?
<akis24> !installazione | AleCasta
<ubot-it> AleCasta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<brian72> cioe devi riformattare tutto giusto ?
<brian72> akis24:mi spieghi come istallare epsxe ?
<krabador> !chat | brian72
<ubot-it> brian72: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<AleCasta> che cosa significa architetture i386 e amd64?
<krabador> 32 bit o 64 bit
<krabador> che cpu hai?
<brian72> AleCasta:i386 = 32 bit l altra a 64 bit
<brian72> AleCasta:quanta ram hai nel pc ?
<AleCasta> 4GB
<krabador> brian72, non ti accavallare, per favore
<krabador> AleCasta, la cpu, per favore.
<AleCasta> da dove si vede quella?
<AleCasta> perdonate l'ignoranza
<krabador> AleCasta, non hai mai saputo che processore hai
<krabador> ?
<krabador> AleCasta, se sei in live, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<AleCasta> ho AMD
<krabador> AleCasta, cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<krabador> AleCasta, continuerai per molto?
<AleCasta> a far cosa?
<krabador> entrare ed uscire
<AleCasta> ah scusate non lo faccio apposta ho una connessione instabile
<krabador> hai mandato i comandi ?
<AleCasta> no devo andare sull icona in alto di ubuntu poi digitare vero?
<krabador> no
<krabador> aprire il terminale
<krabador> ctrl alt t
<krabador> e copi incolli i 2 comandi
<krabador> AleCasta, susu, che la vita è breve
<AleCasta> eh non riesco sono impedito arrivo
<AleCasta> ragazzi scappo ora ormai ci guardiamo un altro giorno grazie!!
<robygno> buona sera a tutti se apro firefox nei plugin mi chiede di aggiornare java, bene ho seguito le istruzioni e installato java scaricandolo dal sito della oracle, solo che  sembra non sia aggiornato.  Penso debba essere rimossa la vecchia versione, qualcuno sa consigliarmi come fare?
<neramarea> buonasera a tutti... piccolo neramarea torna a far danni... asfaltato tutto per necessità di avere anche winsozz in dual boot e per troppi casini coi ppa (niubbo ero, niubbo rimango); ora, dopo due giorni di aggiornamenti ricerche driver problemi di compatibilità ecc (e relative bestemmie contro microsoft), sono al punto di reinstalllare ubuntu; parlavamo di una partizione dati condivisa: qualcuno mi può dare giusto una dritta?
<neramarea> o partiziono dall'installer?+
<neramarea> (quella cacca di win7 ora è l'unico sistema presente sul pc)
<neramarea> e... dati condivisa meglio ntfs o ext4 da gestire eventualmente con driver ext, da win? considerando che winsozz lo uso solo per vroot, srsroot e amenità simili...
<neramarea> ...che silenzio tombale...
<giano> ciao a tutti ho una chiavetta usb bloccata (non so il perchè ma l'ho fatto io) sapete aiutarmi a formattarla?
<neramarea> "bloccata", giano?
<giano> volevo installarle un iso ma non riesco a formattarla
<neramarea> gparted?
<giano> neramarea: non sono esperto di treminale mi puoi aiutare
<neramarea> verifica se gparted è installato, prima di tutto...
<neramarea> (da terminale dai gparted)
<giano> neramarea:credo di si
<neramarea> credi giano? o si apre, o ti dice che non riconosce il comando...
<giano> neramarea:si ma non capisco
<giano> neramarea:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13301103/
<neramarea> e senza sudo?
<giano> neramarea:apollo@apollo-K52F:~$ gparted
<giano> Root privileges are required for running gparted.
<neramarea> eh già...
<neramarea> mah... se qua gli scienziati non ci vengono incontro... mi par di capire che sia un bug noto, ma non vorrei dire cazzate...
<giano> neramarea:comunque non è troppo imortante, la usb posso anche buttarla
<neramarea> non ti so aiutare, giano. il mio modo di fare sarebbe bypassare il problema avviando una live da cd, e formattando la chiavetta da lì. ma non risolverebbe il problema che hai con gparted...
<neramarea> provato anche con gksudo?
<neramarea> qua qualcuno ne ha già parlato... http://askubuntu.com/questions/536382/gparted-not-working-correctly
<giano> neramarea:proverò con la guida
<giano> adesso scappo
<giano> grazie comunque
<neramarea> chiudo anch'io. ola.
<giano> ola
<dario> salve, mi piacerebbe installare kubuntu 15.10 sul mio pc (i5 4460, gtx970, asrock h97 pro4, 8gb di ram)...è abbastanza stabile per un utilizzo quotidiano?
<dario> ?
<neramarea> ragazzi, mi serve davvero una mano... io con le partizioni non ci ho mai giocato, e non vorrei far casini... chi mi aiuta con gparted?
<neramarea> cristian_c
<neramarea> hai cinque minuti per un niubbo_
<neramarea> ?
<neramarea> c'e' piu vita sulla luna che qui...
<neramarea> tra un po' piango...
<neramarea> krabador? Carlin0?
<in92> Salve
<Guest14673> cristian_c ci sei?
<neramarea> ragazzi, ma davvero non c'e nessuno che mi possa aiutare a partizionare???
<Guest14673> chiedo aiuto: ho ripristinato i valori del bios di windows 8.1 ma ora non mi parte più in dual boot...potete aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> neramarea: che succede?
<neramarea> cristian, ma allora sei vivo!
<neramarea> ho asfaltato, installato winsozz, e ora devo reinstallare ubuntu. volevo una partizione dati separata, ma nbon ho una gran pratica con gparted. mi serve una spinta...
<cristian_c> neramarea: no, ti parlo dall'aldilà...
<neramarea> condivisa, scusa, non separata
<neramarea> hai cinque minuti per me?
<cristian_c> neramarea: qui non si fa helpdesk
<cristian_c> Guest14673: che parte?
<neramarea> eh... lo so... ma io sono impantanato!!!
<cristian_c> Guest14673: hai partizionato bene?
<cristian_c> !gparted | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Guest14673> ciao cristian intanto volevo ringraziarti per ieri che poi ho spento tutto e manco ti ho detto grazie. si ho partizionato bene perchè mi hai aiutato tu!
<cristian_c> neramarea: non era difficile...
<Guest14673> ho installato ieri con te Xubuntu su un pc Lenovo G50 con preinstallato Win 8.ò1
<cristian_c> Guest14673: e cos'hai cambiato nel bios?
<Guest14673> quando lo accendevo mi proponeva di partire con xubuntu oppure con win... ma se optavo per win dava errore. Così ho provato a ripristinare i valori di default dal bios win.... e tanti salutii a xubuntu
<Guest14673> il boot prima dava qualcosa come legacy.... e ripristinando i valori di default dava qualcosa tipo uev
<Guest14673> uefi
<cristian_c> è normale...
<neramarea> si cristian_c. ma ho delle domande. io pongo, poi, se puoi rispondermi, meglio, senno qualcosa faro> la partizione dati da condividere deve essere interna alla partizione estesa? ho 6gb di ram, mi serve o meno lo swap?
<Guest14673> e ora che fo?
<cristian_c> Guest14673: tu hai installato in legacy
<cristian_c> ma forse a windows non piace
<Guest14673> e ora che devo fare?
<cristian_c> neramarea: hai una tabella gpt o msdos?
<neramarea> eeeh?
<neramarea> credo msdos
<cristian_c> Guest14673: fai una cosa: prova boot repair
<neramarea> ho asfaltato installando winsozz...
<cristian_c> !bootrepair | Guest14673
<ubot-it> Guest14673: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<cristian_c> neramarea: credi?
<cristian_c> !veggenti | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<neramarea> come lo verifico?
<cristian_c> neramarea: tramite sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> per esempio
<cristian_c> o sudo partedl
<cristian_c> o sudo parted -l
<neramarea> io sono giunto a questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13302628/
<neramarea> msdos, comunque
<Guest14673> il primo problema è che anche con la chiavetta inserita parte sempre e solo win... non riesco più ad entrare nel bios nè con F2 nè con F12
<cristian_c> Guest14673: se non entri più nel bios, è un altro discorso
<Guest14673> cioè?
<cristian_c> o sudo parted -l
<Guest14673> il problema è che non fa il dual boot, ma se mi dici di provare con boot repair da live...devo entrare nel bios per dirgli di far partire la chiavetta, no?
<cristian_c> neramarea: quindi hai verificato con esattezza?
<neramarea> si
<cristian_c> Guest14673: sì
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13302753/
<Guest14673> ok, e come ci entro nel bios ora?
<cristian_c> Guest14673: dico, se non entri nel bios, è un altro paio di maniche
<cristian_c> Guest14673: sicuro di aver fatto come in precedenza?
<cristian_c> (per entrare nel bios)
<Guest14673> avevo seguito una guida, che ora non ritrovo più
<cristian_c> neramarea: con msdos la partizione estesa è molto utile
<cristian_c> neramarea: con gpt credo non si possano neanche creare
<Guest14673> forse la spunto... un attimo di pazienza
<cristian_c> Guest14673: evita di seguire guide facenti riferimento a risorse esterne a ubuntu
<cristian_c> !documentazione | Guest14673
<ubot-it> Guest14673: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> Guest14673: questo è invece il punto da cui partire per trovare informazioni
<Guest14673> ma da info pure su come avviare il bios di win?
<cristian_c> Guest14673: beh, in questo caso no
<cristian_c> ma per tutto ciò che riguarda ubuntu, è la scelta migliore
<neramarea> quindi, cristian_c, riasfalto swap e ext4, creo un'estesa al cui interno creo una logica in ext4, e parto con l'installazione. una logica, su cui installo il sistema, con punto di mount /, un'altra logica per la home, con mount /home, e un'ultima sempre logica in ntfs con mount in /media/dati  per essere letta da win?
<cristian_c> neramarea: ogni estesa può contenere al massimo 4 partizioni logiche
<neramarea> appunto... qui siamo a 3...
<cristian_c> quindi il numero massimo possibile di partizioni totale in questo senso è 16
<cristian_c> neramarea: se impostare la partizione dati come logica e no, dipende da come ti organizzi
<neramarea> mi sta fumando la pelata...
<neramarea> non ho capito, perdonami
<cristian_c> con le logiche, ridimensionare ,creare e disfare diventa un macello, come organizzazione
<neramarea> ok... dammi un consiglio, allora... installo sulla ext4 appena creata?
<neramarea> ...e poi la gestisco eventualmente coi driver ext, da winsozz?
<neramarea> solo che vorrei separare il sistema dalla home, in caso di nuovi disastri da parte mia...
<neramarea> io non ne do fuori, dannazione...
<neramarea> vabbe', io vado a tentativi... tanto, nulla puo' esser peggio che installare windows...
<cristian_c> neramarea: beh
<neramarea> si?
<cristian_c> neramarea: leggere la doc è meglio che andare a tentativi
<neramarea> non ne ho capito granche'...
<cristian_c> neramarea: windows non gestisce ext
<neramarea> cristian_c s=, ci sono dei driver appositi. gia' usati.
<cristian_c> neramarea: allora non ti preoccupare di creare una nuova partizionedatic, se ti trovi bene
<neramarea> quel che davvero nbon ho capito - poi chiudo, giuro, e'... creo due partizioni separate per sistema e home PRIMA di partire con l'installazione?
<krabador> neramarea falle dopo
<krabador> perchè scomodarti prima
<neramarea> per non far disastri una volta installato ubuntu...
<neramarea> e perche' la tabella partizioni mi inquieta, infase di installazione...
<Guest14673> e finalmente sono entrato nel bios.......................!
<Guest14673> ora, che faccio? setto il boot mode come "legacy support" visto che uefi nnon gli piace?
<krabador> Guest14673 se hai win installato in modalità uefi, poi da noie
<Guest14673> ciao krabador
<cristian_c> Guest14673: uefi fa partire windows e legacy ubuntu, giusto?
<Guest14673> sì.
<Guest14673> ma se lascio legacy , quando compare la videata del dual boot e clicco su win esce: "windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem:
<gigirock> Guest14673, quelle sono le noie
<Guest14673> 1. insert your windows installation disc and restart your computer; 2. choose your language settings, and then click "next"; 3. click "repair your computer"
<gigirock> Guest14673, cosi' ti fumi il grub pero'
<Guest14673> provo con boot repair?
<gigirock> Guest14673, ma tu cosa hai installato e quando ?
<Guest14673> xubuntu ieri
<gigirock> xubuntu insieme a win8 ?
<Guest14673> sì
<gigirock> allora devi installare il grub nel uefi o efi che si dica
<Guest14673> sul pc lenovo c'era win 8.1 e io ho installato affianco xubuntu, guidato da cristian_c
<Guest14673> se lo metto su uefi parte solo win
<Guest14673> non chiede opzioni di dual boot
<gigirock> beh riesci in qualche maniera a far partire xubu ?
<gigirock> se lo metti su uefi cosa ? il bios ?
<cristian_c> Guest14673: puoi usare bootrepair o il disco di windows, come tu stesso hai indicato prima
<cristian_c> per riparare il boot
<rattus_> Salve, è possibile montare un DVD9 virtuale senza creare prima una sua immagine ISO?
<gigirock> rattus_, che vuol dire ?
<rattus_> far partire il dvd dalle sue cartelle salvate su PC
<gigirock> rattus_, intendi dire che tu hai il file iso e lo vuoi usare come dvd senza bruciare un supporto fisico ?
<gigirock> rattus_, cmq in ubuntu ci premi sopra viene montato e a quel punto lo vedi come se fosse un dvd inserito nel caddy ?
<gigirock> rattus_, stai parlando di un dvd9 ubuntu vero ? ;)
<gigirock> rattus_, altrimenti .....
<gigirock> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest14673> cristian_c dal boot non mi vede la USB con Xubuntu (la stessa che ho usato ieri), e quando la monta dopo l'avvio di Xubuntu, non c'è l'icona di Xubuntu live... come faccio?
<rattus_> non mi serve supporto relativo al DVD9, ma solo sapere come montarlo su Ubuntu senza convertire da VOB a ISO
<gigirock> !chat | rattus_
<ubot-it> rattus_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Guest14673: non ho capito cosa hai avviato
<Guest14673> dunque sto cercando di fare il boot repair che mi hai consigliato tu. mi hai detto di farlo dalla live di xubuntu. però il boot non me la vede la chiavetta...la stessa che ieri vedeva.. e quando si apre Xubuntu installato sul pc, la chiavetta me la mostra in trasparenza come non montata. se la monto cliccandoci sopra non mi presenta l'icona di Xubu
<Guest14673> ntu
<Guest14673> insomma non riesco ad avviare la live
<cristian_c> beh, chiaro
<cristian_c> Guest14673: sei in legacy o in uefi?
<Guest14673> legacy
<cristian_c> uh,
<cristian_c> Guest14673: per curiosità, in modalità uefi, la usb si avvia?
<Guest14673> lo ignoro... non vuoi davvero che ritorni nel bios... vero? E cmq ieri abbiamo lavorato in legacy e fungeva.
<Guest14673> mi spiace ma devo lasciarvi. Grazie per il supporto e ci riproviamo domani. Spero di risolverla. Buona notte e grazie ancora
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-17
<mrkiko> ciao ragazzi
<mrkiko> eccomi
<mrkiko> Io avrei un problema relativamente semplice da risolvere, ma sono in difficoltà per via di mancanza di hardware oltre che una cattiva tempistica. Avrei bisogno di un filesystem di root ubuntu 64-bit 14.04; lo creerei con debootstrap potendo, ma attualmenten on ho un hardware 64 bit e emulare è ... lentissimo su un eee pc 701
<mrkiko> sono un ragazzo non-vedente, quindi non uso l'installazione classica di ubuntu in genere;
<mrkiko> ed avrei bisogno solo del filesystem di root per poi arrangiarmi con il boot-loader, grub
<mrkiko> Potete aiutarmi?
<mrkiko> Avrei bisogno solamente del base system + network-manager; ad installarei l resto mi arrangerei anche
<mrkiko> ciao mike67
<mrkiko> ... ragazzi, c'è qualcuno?
<mrkiko> lA RISPOSTA ERA UBUNTU CORE.
<mrkiko> gRAZIE MILLE RAGAZZI
<mrkiko> BUONA GIORNATA
<mrkiko> E SCUSATE L'IRRUENZA
<mrkiko> E TUTTO
<glpiana> ola
<Guest14673> Ciao a tutti. Non riesco a far avviare Win 8.1 dal dual boot dopo aver installato xubuntu. In particolare selezionando win dal dual boot, mi da messaggio di errore. Il boot dal bios è settato su Legacy, se lo setto su uefi parte solo e sempre win (non mi fa proprio vedere il dual boot)
<Carlin0> Guest14673, in legacy ubuntu si avvia ?
<Guest14673> si, perfettamente
<Guest14673> (ho fatto l'intera installazione con cristian_c che mi ha seguito passo a passo :) )
<Carlin0> sei da ubuntu adesso ?
<Guest14673> sono su un altro pc, e posso fare tutto quel che mi dite sull'altro
<Carlin0> e ma io voglio vedere gli output ...
<Guest14673> allora mi collego dall'altro
<Carlin0> entra con l'altro da ubuntu che proviamo una cosa
<Guest14673> ok, userò lo stesso nichname ma con _ finale
<Guest14673_> eccomi
<Carlin0> Guest14673_,  sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Guest14673_, sudo update-grug | pastebinit
<Carlin0> ops scusa
<Carlin0> Guest14673_, sudo update-grub | pastebinit
<Carlin0> mett qui il link che l'ultimo crea
<Guest14673_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13310677/
<Carlin0> riavvia ... l'ha trovato
<Guest14673> ho riavviato, dal dual boot ho scelto win e mi dà lo stesso errore delle altre volte :(
<FCMI> ciao a tutti, ho un problema. ieri mi si stava aggiornando il mio piccolo nas creato da me con ubuntu e piccola grafica xfce,  mi è saltata la corrente e al riavvio mi dava messaggio "error: file 'boot/grub/i386-pc/boot.mod' not found" seguendo la guida su wiki ho cercato di ripristinare Grub ma adesso mi da altro messaggio. reboot e select proper
<FCMI> boot device .. che faccio.? :(
<Carlin0> Guest14673,  allora devi pastrucchiare con uefi e io non sono pratico ...
<Guest14673> ok, ti ringrazio lo stesso.
<Guest14673> qualun altro che possa aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> forse saranno impegnati ... abbi pasiensa
<akis24> Guest14673: usa boot repair per vedere se riesce a sistemare il grub
<Carlin0> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<akis24> FCMI:  prova anche tu con boot-repair
<FCMI> gia fatto akis24
<akis24> FCMI: non riesci ad avviare il sistema usando una live o boot-repair ?
<Guest14673> akis24 non riesco più a far funzionare la chiavetta per avviare in live Xubuntu... ci sono altri modi per avviare boot-repair?
<akis24> Guest14673: potresti scaricarti la live e avviarla
<FCMI> akis in live riesco ad entrare
<Guest14673> ce l'ho ma è in formato .iso.... come mi muovo?
<akis24> Guest14673:  si deve creare la live ..
<Guest14673> ossia...? perdonami ma non sono granchè pratico...
<akis24> Guest14673: devi masterizzare la iso su disco
<Guest14673> ieri l'ho fatto su usb tramite universal usb installer e ha funzionato, ma ora quella stessa chiavetta non funge più.
<FCMI> io sono sul terminale della live akis24
<Guest14673> c'è un modo per "ripararla"?
<akis24> Guest14673: usando la live di boot-repair quello è il suo compito
<akis24> FCMI: dovresti seguire la procedura per reinstallare grub da live
<Guest14673> mi sto confondendo.... per avviare boot-repair e sistemare il boot del pc devo usare la live di Xubuntu che al momento si trova sulla mia chiavetta che però non parte. Cosa devo fare?
<akis24> Guest14673: per riparare il boot del pc usa boot-repair come ti ho scritto prima  scaricati la live e masterizzala su disco  oppure usb
<Guest14673> Perdonami: la live di boot repair? Non di xubuntu?
<akis24> Guest14673: boot-repair esatto
<Guest14673> ok, la scarico e provo a masterizzarla. Posso usare Unetbootin?
<akis24> Guest14673: prova a usarlo
<FCMI2> akis24: ho gia fatto la procedura
<Jonnytres> salve
<Jonnytres> su un pc con atom 1ghz e 1gb ram cosa mi consigliate lubuntu o xubuntu??
<akis24> FCMI: fai vedere  fdisk -l   da live
<akis24> Jonnytres:  lubuntu al massimo
<akis24> FCMI: usa pastebin per postare il risultato del comando
<akis24> !paste | FCMI
<ubot-it> FCMI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<FCMI2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13310912/
<Jonnytres> Sono meglio le versioni LTS o non?
<akis24> FCMI2: unica partizione per ubuntu ?
<FCMI2> si akis24
<akis24> Jonnytres: se ci si deve lavorare meglio usare le versioni LTS  che sono stabile e hanno supporto per 5 anni
<Jonnytres> Okay. Grazie mille!! Siete sempre i migliori
<akis24> FCMI2:  ora dal terminale sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<FCMI2> fatto
<akis24> FCMI2:  in sequenza uno alla volta -->  sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev    sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc     sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<FCMI2> ok
<akis24> FCMI2:  sudo chroot /mnt    grub-install /dev/sda   update-grub2
<FCMI2> mi aggiunge anche questa voce :Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
<akis24> FCMI2:   grub-install --recheck /dev/sda     e metti su paste
<akis24> FCMI2: hai bios uefi ?
<FCMI2> si ma non lo uso
<akis24> FCMI: e mica importa che non lo usi se hai bios uefi devi usare boot-repair per tentare di sistemare il boot
<FCMI2> non riesco a metterlo su paste >*
<akis24> FCMI2: come mai ? ti basta fare copia e incolla su paste
<FCMI2> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<FCMI2> Installation finished. No error reported.
<FCMI2> sono le due voci che mi da di risposta con il comando che mi hai chiesto
<akis24> FCMI2:  digita  exit  e poi a seguire  sudo umount /mnt/dev  sudo umount /mnt/proc   sudo umount /mnt/sys   sudo umount /mnt/  e riavvia ma dubito funzioni
<akis24> FCMI2: nel caso scarica boot-repair e prova a riparare con quella
<akis24> FCMI2:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair/
<FCMI2> e la stessa procedura che ho eseguito per riparare a mano
<FCMI2> per; dopo aver usato boot repair
<FCMI2> riavvio
<akis24> FCMI2:  le mie conoscenze si fermano qui ..
<FCMI> parlo da qui intanto
<FCMI> nulla... chiede sempre di inserire un disco di boot valido
<akis24> FCMI:  usa boot-repair e se non riesce neanche quello mi sa' che devi reinstallare la procedura fatta funziona in caso di installazione standard ma con uefi è diversa
<FCMI> ma esiste una procedura per uefi nel caso.?
<akis24> FCMI: come ti dicevo usare boot-repair
<FCMI> che ho provato ad usare.... ma ci riprovo...
<FCMI> ubuntu amministrazione grub
<akis24> FCMI: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair/
<FCMI2> akis24 ci sei
<akis24> FCMI2:  dimmi
<FCMI2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13311341/
<FCMI2> non ho ancora fatto fare correzioni
<akis24> FCMI2: hai disattivato secure boot dal bios ?   The boot of your PC is in EFI mode, but no EFI partition was detected. You may want to retry after creating a EFI partition (FAT32, 100MB~250MB, start of the disk, boot flag).
<akis24> Do you want to continue?
<akis24> FCMI2: hai un bel casino sembra .. prova a disattivare il secure boot e  vedi se riesce ad avviarsi il sistema
<FCMI2> da bios.
<akis24> FCMI2: si da bios devi disattivare  e sul secondo disco cosa hai installato ?
<FCMI2> ho un disco solo.... e la chiavetta del live
<FCMI2> quando ho installato ubuntu server ho seguito la formattazione disco singolo
<akis24> FCMI2: disattiva uefi dal bios
<FCMI2> ok
<FCMI> akis24 ma come lo disattivo..? non trovo una voce che ne parli
<akis24> FCMI: non saprei dovresti vedere dal bios le varie voci una di  sicuro riguarda uefi  oppure leggere il manuale della scheda madre
<akis24> FCMI: di che pc si parla ?
<FCMI> ho creato un piccolo nas con materiale che avevo... una ASRock D1800B-Itx con intel integrato
<FCMI> un hard disk da un tera
<FCMI> e basta
<akis24> FCMI:  scaricati il manuale della scheda madre allora e leggi li
<FCMI> il manuale lo ho... ma non dice nulla del bios
<akis24> FCMI:  manuale utente dice ..  ma al solito mica lo scaricate o leggete sembra tu debba usare f2 all'avvio del pc  oppure il tasto " canc " e si dovrebbe avere il setup dell'uefi
<FCMI> e fino li ci sono
<akis24> FCMI:  devo fare io per te ???  scaricati il manuale utente e leggi la procedura
<FCMI> akis24 quello che intendo... non trovo la voce per disattivare secure boot come dicevi prima
<akis24> FCMI:  http://prntscr.com/93q2i2
<akis24> io ora chiudo devo andare ..
<olrac> sto installando ubuntu con partizione tra windows 8.1 e ubuntu 14.04,3 tls- Dopo aver attivato la prova ora sto cercando di installarlo definitivamente. Al punto tipo d'istallazione non ho saputo piu cosa fare e alla fine o cliccato su rupristina. Ora aspetto ma non succede niente e non riesco a fermare  la rotella di attesa
<olrac> nessuna anima gentile mi aiuta?
<olrac> vado, grazie lo stesso
<mario88> ciao a tutti, sto per installare kubuntu 15.10 sul mio pc in dual boot windows 10...vero che devo settare la partizione efi nella voce "device per l'installazione del bootloader"? Nel mio caso dev/sda2?
<mario88> * ovviamente intendo installarlo in uefi con gpt
<krabador> mario88: lascia perdere kubuntu 15.10
<krabador> ha una marea di problemi decisamente gravi
<krabador> mario88: si, il bootloader va nella partizione EFI
<mario88> che mi consigli allora?
<krabador> mario88: un'altra derivata, o ubuntu , a tuo gusto
<krabador> puoi fare la pendrive , e provarle
<mario88> purtroppo ho una connessione a 70kb/s e vi lascio immaginare il tempo necessario per provarle tutte (5 ore a testa solo per il download)...ammettendo che unity non mi piace, tu personalmente quale apprezzi maggiormente?
<krabador> beh , guarda, quello che può andar bene per me può non andar bene per te, considera che gli ambienti grafici sono molto diversi tra loro
<krabador> xubuntu e lubuntu sono le più "tradizionali" e leggere
<mario88> io cercavo qualcosa proprio tipo kde...insomma un ambiente completo in tutto e per tutto ...quello più vicino ad esso secondo te qual è?
<krabador> tutti gli ambienti sono completi
<ExPBoy> mario88, cosa intendi dire con completo?
<krabador> GNOME 3 , oltre a unity , è l'altra faccia del desktop linux , xfce e lxde sono i più leggeri , e mate praticamente GNOME 2
<mario88> intendo qualcosa che sia facile da configurare nelle impostazioni, che per esempio cliccando con il tasto destro nel file manager ci siano tutte le voci utili (per creare file etc) e cose così..ho 8 gb di ram e un core i5
<krabador> mario88: va sul sito delle derivate, guarda gli screen
<ExPBoy> creare un file?
<krabador> i più moderni sono GNOME 3 e KDE , sebbene kde5 è improponibile , a livello di funzionalità
<mario88> Mi ricordo ad esempio che su un vecchio pc con xubuntu nel menù del tasto destro mancavano molte cose che a me erano utili
<krabador> xfce è un compromesso tra modernità e leggerezza
<mario88> Credo che opterò per GNOME 3 allora...immagino sia molto stabile giusto?
<krabador> si
<mario88> Già che ci sono vi chiedo ancora una cosa...avevo letto qualche giorno fa di una iso da scaricare contenente tutti gli ambienti grafici di ubuntu...c'è qualche controindicazione nell'usare una cosa del genere?
<mario88> http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/ubuntu-15-10-tutti-o-quasi-i-flavor-in-una-sola-iso-197437/
<mario88> Linux Aio
<ExPBoy> mario88, occhio a quei siti...
<krabador> mario88: noi rispondiamo solo di ciò che è ufficiale
<krabador> esatto
<ExPBoy> eh
<krabador> mario88: ciò che fanno terze parti
<krabador> con ISO eccetera non ci riguarda
<mario88> Ah ok, pensavo fossero qualcosa di 'vostro', scusate...
<krabador> no
<mario88> Va bene ho deciso opterò per GNOME 3...
<FCMI> c'è nessuno ?
<Dix78> !nessuno | FCMI
<ubot-it> FCMI: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<FCMI> Dix78 grazie... ma per curiosità chiedevo..
<Dix78> FCMI, c'è sempre (o quasi) qualcuno che legge :)
<FCMI> Dix78 ho un problema con un nas che mi sono creato e che in fase di aggiornamento mi è saltata la corrente. Il problema riguardava inizialmente grub che poi seguendo le guide in parte credevo di avere risolto. adesso mi dice di inserire un disco di boot valido però.. :(
<FCMI> ho provato sia a mano che  con boot repair ma non c'è verso.. ho uefi purtroppo
<FCMI> disabilitato  secur boot da sempre... ma nulla..!! Che posso fare.?
<FCMI> akis24 ciao... scusa se disturbo... mi sono fermato e non sono più andato avanti per il problema di stamattina.. il secur boot era in ogni caso disabilitato.
<akis24> FCMI:  allora sarebbe dovuta avviarsi il sistema visto che segnalava grub correttamente installato
<akis24> dovuto*
<FCMI> ma che ne so... continua a dirmi di inserire disco di boot valido
<akis24> FCMI: pero' hai problemi di partizione pure oltre al resto
<FCMI> quello non te lo so dire, come ti ho già detto in fase di installazione ho seguito il passo di fare formattare con disco singolo
<akis24> FCMI: hai installato seguendo la procedura standard oppure uefi ?
<FCMI> inserito chiavetta usb e avviato l'installer di ubuntu
<FCMI> da boot
<akis24> FCMI: quindi standard direi
<FCMI> assolutamente si
<akis24> FCMI: prova a rimandare fdisk -l ma dubito ne veniamo a capo  metti  su paste tutto
<FCMI2> akis24 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13314097/
<akis24> FCMI: perche' hai creato una partizione estesa per poi metterci la swap ?
<akis24> FCMI: visto che avevi solo ubuntu puoi creare fino a quattro partizioni sul disco  e come vedi ci sono problemi con /sda2
<FCMI2> akis24 mi spiego meglio. disco vergine installato, inserisco chiavetta di ubuntu, seguo istruzioni e faccio fare tutto all-installer... io non ho creato partizioni o altro
<FCMI2> il tutto mi ha funzionato fino al momento in cui si stava aggiornando ed [ saltata la corrente in condominio.. ed ero sprovvisto di ups.. >/*
<FCMI2> funzionava tutto sia in rete che su internet fuori rete
<FCMI2> da altri dispositivi
<FCMI2> non sono un mago di ubuntu... ho piccole conoscenze... mi ci stavo mettendo recentemente a capirne
<akis24> !ripristino | FCMI
<ubot-it> FCMI: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<FCMI2> vale anche per la 14.04
<cristian_c> FCMI2: m procurati un uninterruptable power supply
<FCMI2> LTS
<cristian_c> meglio noto come ups
<FCMI2> cristian_c ti ringrazio ma come ho scritto sopra, non ne ero al momento provvisto
<FCMI2> domanda stupida,,, nel caso, io posso adesso vedere il contenuto del disco per eventualmente salvare qualche dato._
<krabador> si, puoi montare le partizioni , se non hanno subito problemi
<Carlin0> FCMI2, copia incolla su disco esterno
<Carlin0> la cosa + semplice ...
<FCMI> scusate parlo dall'altro pc..
<FCMI> krabador e Carlin0 grazie ad akis24 mi ha aiutato in qualcosa... ma guardando il risultato del log di boot repair si capisce se è grave la cosa o meno.? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13311341/
<krabador> FCMI, in 14.04 uefi è implementato meno che in 15.10
<FCMI> se no salvo i dati salvabili e reinstallo tutto..!
<Carlin0> FCMI, ma non avevi uefi o sbaglio ?
<FCMI> si ma ho seguito l'installazione standard
<Carlin0> infatti... potevi provare col ripristino del grub standard o provare ad avviar el'OS con supergrub disk
<FCMI> hard disk vergine chiavetta con ubuntu server in boot e partenza di installazione... ho fatto solo questo Carlin0
<krabador> ubuntu server?
<FCMI> si krabador
<FCMI> 14.04 lts
<FCMI> il problema che adesso non mi spiego è che prima mi diceva error: file 'boot/grub/i386-pc/boot.mod' not found adesso dopo aver provato seguendo  wiki a correggerlo mi dice di inserire un disco di boot valido...  :-(
<fra79> cia a tutti ! ho da pochi giorni installato sul mio vecchio portatile (vaio vgn-fs315h) lubuntu 15, va meravigliosamente bene! il problema loriscontro utilizzando trasmission, mi salta la connesione a tal punto che devo riavviare il router! potete consigliarmi??
<krabador> fra79, ed è l'unica cosa che fa saltare la connessione?
<fra79> si!
<Carlin0> fra79, da transmission menu modifica → preferenze → rete → nomero massimo di nodi metti 50 per torrent e 200 totali
<fra79> il programma gira bene per alcuni minuti, poi salta!
<Carlin0> fra79, se da ancora problemi abbassa ulteriormente
<fra79> ok ci provo immediatamente!grazie mille!!
<krabador> fra79, scusami, con che router e quale compagnia hai?
<fra79> sitecom wlm-3550 e la compagnia è tiscali
<fra79> che in genere con utorrent andava discretamente, mi era successo qualcosa di simile ma molto raramente
<Carlin0> fra79, quel rutter non è il massimo cmq
<fra79> ne sono conapevole..
<krabador> fra79, molte compagnie hanno filtri per lo sharing
<krabador> un problema del genere puo' essere correlato
<fra79> capisco, inoltre quando faccio verifaca perte trasmission le trova sempre chiuse, adesso ha 56266
<krabador> !chat | fra79
<ubot-it> fra79: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<AleC> Buonasera a tutti, sono nuovo della chat. Posso chiedere qua aiuto per l'installazione?
<krabador> certo
<krabador> chiedi
<AleC> grazie. Per ora ho utilizzato la versione live e ne sono rimasto soddisfatto. A questo punto esiste la possibilita  di mantenere sia Ubuntu che Linux senza perdere file?
<krabador> "ubuntu che linux"
<krabador> spiega
<AleC> Scusate, un lapsus. Sia Ubuntu che Windowa
<AleC> Windows
<krabador> ok
<krabador> si
<krabador> hai pc con uefi?
<AleC> no
<krabador> allora, se fai partire l'installazione, l'installer stesso rileverà windows e ti chiederà se installare ubuntu a fianco a windows, oppure di usare tutto il disco
<krabador> questo succede se nel disco ci sono meno di 4 partizioni primarie
<krabador> altrimenti devi lavorare con le partizioni
<krabador> e segnalare a mano la partizione in cui installare
<krabador> e lui poi fa comunque la stessa cosa, installa ubuntu nella partizione segnalata
<krabador> ed all'accensione della macchina hai una schermata che di chiede cosa caricare
<AleC> Risultera difficile per un neofita come me? =)
<krabador> AleC, sei da live adesso?
<krabador> se si , verifichiamo subito quante partizioni hai nel disco, e se non hai 4 primarie, ti basta far partire l'installazione, e selezionare "installa ubuntu a fianco di windows"
<AleC> si krabador
<krabador> AleC, allora apri il terminale , sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> !pastebinit | AleC
<ubot-it> AleC: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<krabador> vai in questo sito, incolli il risultato , clicchi paste, ed incolli qui il link che esce dopo
<AleC> come si apre il terminale che non ricordo?
<krabador> ctrl alt t
<AleC> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<AleC> Disklabel type: dos
<AleC> Disk identifier: 0x695f012b
<AleC> Device     Boot     Start       End   Sectors   Size Id Type
<AleC> Disk /dev/sdb: 7.5 GiB, 8036285952 bytes, 15695871 sectors
<AleC> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<AleC> rieccomi, perdonate l errore
<AleC> per incollare faccio?
<krabador> AleC, sento che stai per rifarlo
<krabador> AleC, non hai letto gli ultimi 2 messaggi che ho scritto?
<krabador> ed il link di ubot ?
<AleC> fatto su pastebin
<AleC> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13315402/
<krabador> AleC, /dev/sda4       456298496 625141759 168843264  80.5G 83 Linux
<AleC> ok cosa significa? So che mio figlio ha provato ad installare ma gli dava un errore
<krabador> dentro ci sono secure file systems e questa partizione
<AleC> quindi cosa devo fare?
<krabador> AleC, sfs è usato anche da win7
<krabador> AleC, se in quella partizione, non c'è niente , puoi installare direttamente dentro quella, scegliendo "altro" quando ti viene chiesto dove installare
<AleC> come faccio a sapere se non c'è niente?
<krabador> AleC, puoi montarla
<krabador> AleC, apri il gestore files
<krabador> AleC, in ogni caso, se è la partizione creata dall'installazione di tuo figlio, e non è andata a buon fine, non ci sarà niente
<AleC> montarla_
<AleC> ?
<krabador> AleC, apri il gestore files
<krabador> AleC, appariranno di lato a sinistra le partizioni
<krabador> clicchi su di essa
<krabador> e , se non ci sono problemi fisici, ti fa vedere il contenuto
<krabador> i dati utente finiscono in /home/utente
<AleC> riesco a visualizzare i file della partizione piu grande dove ho salvato tutto senza problemi
<krabador> AleC, qui si sta parlando di /dev/sda4       456298496 625141759 168843264  80.5G 83 Linux
<krabador> se non c'è niente di importante, usa quella.
<AleC> quella non la vedo proprio
<krabador> AleC, quante ne vedi nel gestore files, a sinistra, di partizioni ?
<AleC> vedo i nomi VOLUME, SYSTEM, 233 GB VOLUME E 18GB VOLUME
<AleC> volume e'vuota
<AleC> ah anche HP TOOLS ho
<boxer90> buona sera a tutti
<AleC> e COMPUTER, in tutto ne conto 6
<krabador> AleC, da terminale sudo mkdir /media/a && sudo mount /dev/sda4 /media/a && ls -la /media/a
<krabador> fa un pastebin
<boxer90> non riesco ad aggiornare da 15.04 a 15.10 per problemi di errore GPG
<AleC> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13315676/
<boxer90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/HNhMnDGQupHaF8CITR3Q
<krabador> AleC, ecco, è quello il contenuto della partizione
<krabador> AleC, nel gestore files, scrivi nel campo del percorso cartella /media/a ,e vedi visualmente che cosa c'è dentro
<krabador> AleC, ti ricordo che i dati utenti finiscono in /home/utente
<krabador> boxer90, software-properties-gtk
<AleC> troppo complicato oddio
<boxer90> fatto
<krabador> AleC, premi ctrl l
<krabador> e ti appare il camdo
<krabador> boxer90, menu a tendina "scarica da"
<krabador> boxer90, metti i principali internaazionali
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> torna nel terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<AleC> ok fatto ora pero cosa devo scrivere?
<AleC> ok fatto ora pero cosa devo scrivere?
<krabador> AleC, ti spariscono i messaggi precedenti ?
<AleC> no ma non capisco quali sono i miei e quali di boxer
<krabador> AleC, c'è il tuo nome prima
<boxer90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Aysu51suTHOSpj5CgkBM
<krabador> boxer90, sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sempre pastebini
<boxer90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ehwb0ZJFTSWr5peye4AM
<krabador> boxer90, il primo comando cosa ha dato?
<krabador> boxer90, sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<krabador> boxer90, sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<boxer90> il secondo im dice comando non trovato
<krabador> boxer90, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32 | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5 | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> copia ed incolla.
<boxer90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/3flKGIFQJK82WTuQxH4h
<krabador> boxer90, non hai copiato ed incollato
<krabador> boxer90, manda esattamente i comandi che ti ho segnalato , per favore
<boxer90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/WQIyzMtKQZikBluk5VSm
<boxer90> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> devo andare.
<Ginone> ciao a tutti
<Ginone> ho un problema con il monitor dopo l'aggiornamento alla versione di ubuntu 15.10
<Ginone> non riesco a cambiare la risoluzione e ogni tanto l'immagine dello schermo fa tante linee colorate
<boxer90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/uWs7eNODTdimoRyEHxEc
<Ginone> sono passato a ubuntu da poco quindi sto ancora familiarizzando con questo sistema operativo
<Ginone> boxer90 che devo fare con quel file di testo?
<luucarx> ciaoo
<Sonic20> Ciao a tutti, ho Ubuntu 14.04 LTS e in dual boot Windoz 7, volevo creare un raid 1 con due HD da utilizzare come archivio (i sistemi operativi rimarrebbero su un 3 HD che viaggia per i fatti suoi), ora mi chiedevo, se credi un raid con Ubuntu (e quindi non utilizzando il contoller della mobo) da windows vedrò il raid?
<killer1234x> Ciao
<killer1234x> Mi potete dare il comando per andare nel recommender repair
<killer1234x> Che devo ripristinare i grub
<Carlin0> killer1234x, hai uefi ?
<killer1234x> Si
<Carlin0> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<killer1234x> Grazie
<killer1234x> Carlino ma con la 15.10 mi si istallano direttamente gli aggiornamenti della mia nvidia o li devo scaricare comunque dal sito della nvidia e poi istallarli io?
<Carlin0> killer1234x, come hai installato i driver proprietari : da ubuntu o scaricandoli?
<killer1234x> I drive prioritari sono quelli tra cui c'è il drive per attvare il wifi?
<killer1234x> Se è cosi io da la li attivo
<killer1234x> La attivo*
<Carlin0> quelli della nvidia intendo
<killer1234x> E ti sto chiedendo
<killer1234x> Il drive per istallare il wifi è un drive proprietario?
<Carlin0> come li hai installati ... chiedo io  a te
<killer1234x> Perché io da la l'ho istallata la scheda grafica
<killer1234x> Mi è spuntata tipo un icona con un chip
<Carlin0> senza scaricarli dal sito quindi ...
<killer1234x> E da li li ho istallati e mi ha fatto riavvire il computer
<killer1234x> Nono
<killer1234x> No no*
<Carlin0> allora si aggiornano insieme a tutto il resto
<killer1234x> Ok
<killer1234x> Grazie
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> xubuntu che DM utilizza?
<Sonic20> Ciao a tutti, ho Ubuntu 14.04 LTS e in dual boot Windoz 7, volevo creare un raid 1 con due HD da utilizzare come archivio (i sistemi operativi rimarrebbero su un 3 HD che viaggia per i fatti suoi), ora mi chiedevo, se credi un raid con Ubuntu (e quindi non utilizzando il contoller della mobo) da windows vedrò il raid?
<cristian_c> !raid
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<killer1234x> Ma dopo che ho messo quei comandi
<killer1234x> Come faccio a far partire il boot repair
<cristian_c> killer1234x: ?
<giuseppe7> ciao
<giuseppe7> ho avviato il boot repair per sistemare i grub
<giuseppe7> dato che dovevo istallare ubuntu
<giuseppe7> e mi ha dato un problema
<giuseppe7> Please write on a paper the following URL:
<giuseppe7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13318045/
<giuseppe7> In case you still experience boot problem, indicate this URL to:
<giuseppe7> boot.repair@gmail.com
<giuseppe7> You can now reboot your computer.
<giuseppe7> Please do not forget to make your BIOS boot on sda (1000GB) disk!
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: ma tu sei killer1234x
<giuseppe7> cosa devo fare_
<giuseppe7> si
<giuseppe7> ma li sono con il cell
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: in pratica, devi riavviare il boot sull'hard disk
<giuseppe7> e coe faccio_
<giuseppe7> ?
<giuseppe7> come*
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: a quanto ho capito, hai solo ubuntu sull'hard disk
<giuseppe7> si
<giuseppe7> carlino_
<giuseppe7> come faccio a riavviare i boot dall hard disk?
<cristian_c> =================== Recommended repair
<cristian_c> The default repair of the Boot-Repair utility will purge (in order to fix packages sign-grub) and reinstall the grub-efi-amd64-signed of sda2, using the following options:        sda1/boot/efi,
<cristian_c> Additional repair will be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s repair-filesystems   use-standard-efi-file rename-ms-efi
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: se sei in live, esci dalla live riavviando il pc
<cristian_c> senza il supporto usb collegato
<giuseppe7> ok
<giuseppe7> e poi?
<cristian_c> An error occurred during the repair.
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: è come se tu non ti fossi connesso durante l'esecuzione di boot repair
<giuseppe7> connesso a cosa?
<cristian_c> Please type: sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda2" dpkg --configure -ansudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda2" apt-get install -fynsudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda2" apt-get purge -y --force-yes grub*-common grub-common:i386 shim-signed linux-signed*
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: in rete
<cristian_c> dal pc incriminato
<giuseppe7> io sono collegato con il cavo lan
<cristian_c> Then type: sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda2" apt-get install -y --force-yes grub-efi-amd64-signed shim-signed linux-signed-generic
<giuseppe7> infatti sto scrivendo dalla live
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: eh, ma ho visto diversi tentativi falliti di download nel log di boot repair
<giuseppe7> quindi non posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> W: Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: quindi devi verificare la connessione ai repositoey
<cristian_c> repository
<giuseppe7> come faccio?
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: un qualunque comando apt
<cristian_c> che si colleghi ai repo
<giuseppe7> dimmi tu
<giuseppe7> io sono proprio perso se non si era capito
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: perché ho l'impressione che hai i repo incasinati su ubuntu
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: qual è il problema con ubuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: che hai fatto al grub?
<giuseppe7> non mi fa finire l-istallazione
<giuseppe7> niente
<giuseppe7> avevo la 12.04
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: parlo dell'installazione della 15.10
<giuseppe7> e stavo aggiornando alla 15.10 scaricando il file iso
<giuseppe7> mi dava il seguente problema
<giuseppe7> grub-efi-amd64-signed non e riuscito
<giuseppe7> l-istallazione del pacchetto non e riuscita
<giuseppe7> ...senza il boot loader grub il sistema istallato non si avviera
<giuseppe7> questo e il problema che mi da durante l istallazione
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: ma la connessione funziona durante l'installazione?
<giuseppe7> si
<giuseppe7> e sempre collegato via lan
<giuseppe7> e non mi da prblemi nel scaricare i acchetti
<giuseppe7> pacchetti*
<giuseppe7> ma se li ripristino dal bios cosa devo fare
<giuseppe7> ?
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: quali pacchetti?
<giuseppe7> tipo quelli della lingua
<giuseppe7> ecc..
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: puoi essere più preciso nel descrivere cosa funziona e cosa non funziona durante l'installazione?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: hai controllato l'hash md5 del file .iso?
<giuseppe7> non so di cosa parli
<giuseppe7> dimmi cosa fare per favore
<cristian_c> !md5 | giuseppe7
<ubot-it> giuseppe7: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<giuseppe7> il secondo_
<giuseppe7> ?
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: il primo link ti spiega cosa fare
<cristian_c> il secondo ti fornisce una lista degli hash per le varie versioni della 15.04
<cristian_c> ma a t non serve, visto che hai unam15.10
<giuseppe7> m non me lo trova il terminal
<giuseppe7> md5sum: ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso: No such file or directory
<giuseppe7> ma perche mi dice 14.04?
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: che cosa hai fatto?
<giuseppe7> ho mandato il comando
<giuseppe7> md5sum ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: perché hai mandato quel comando?
<giuseppe7> c e scritto in quella pagina
<giuseppe7> per controllare se il file e giusto
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: oltre che incollare bovinamente comandi nel terminale, hai letto le spiegazioni contenute nella pagina?
<giuseppe7> si
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: e cosa ti dicono?
<cristian_c> ' Supponendo di aver scaricato nella propria Home il file .iso (ad es ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso) e il file MD5SUM:'
<cristian_c> ti risulta?
<giuseppe7> ce scritto di controllare se il file MD5Sum che ci dovrebbe essere nel mio pc abbia i requisiti giusti
<giuseppe7> e ho messo quel comando per vedere se c e
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: ti ho incollato il passaggio precedente al comando, che è pure scritto in italiano
<giuseppe7> ok
<giuseppe7> e dato che non mi ha funzionato ho dedotto che non ho questo file
<giuseppe7> penso
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: ora sei su quel pc?
<giuseppe7> si
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: o hai altri pc in uso?
<giuseppe7> ma se formatto l-hard disk da ubuntu
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: md5 si può controllare da praticamentr qualsiasi sistema
<giuseppe7> ho visto che si puo fare direttamente dalla cartella home
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: fermo
<giuseppe7> ok
<giuseppe7> sto chiedendo..non faccio niente se non me lo dici tu
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: hai solo quel pc in uso?
<giuseppe7> no
<giuseppe7> ne ho un altro
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: se hai un pc con windows, ad esempio, controll
<giuseppe7> ok
<giuseppe7> che devo fare?
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: hai scaricato il file .iso di ubuntu su windows?
<giuseppe7> prendo il pc e poi?
<giuseppe7> si
<cristian_c> !md5 | giuseppe7
<ubot-it> giuseppe7: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<giuseppe7> cio[ no aspetta
<giuseppe7> il 15.10 l ho scaricato dal 12.04
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum?action=show&redirect=Md5Sum#Su_Windows
<giuseppe7> quindi non ce l ho su windows
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: dove si trova questo file .iso attualmente?
<giuseppe7> nella chiavetta con cui sto istallando ubuntu
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: allora
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: se l'hai scaricato sulla usb, semplicemente non puoi installare direttamente dalla stessa
<cristian_c> perché il supporto usb non è avviabile
<giuseppe7> in che senso
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: e appunto il file .iso va trasferito sulla usb tramite apposito peogramma
<cristian_c> programma
<giuseppe7> unetbootin
<giuseppe7> io con questo l-ho trasferito
<giuseppe7> cosi c era scrito nella wiki
<Carlin0> giuseppe7, ma non ti avevo fatto fare dd io qualche sera fa ?
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: beh
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: che dire...
<giuseppe7> cos e dd carlino
<giuseppe7> tu mi avevi assistito l altra sera
<giuseppe7> ma poi si era fatto tardi
<Carlin0> io e gigirock
<giuseppe7> si prfetto
<giuseppe7> pero poi non avevo ancora risolto
<giuseppe7> gigi mi aveva fatto mettere il comando del boot repair
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: per piacere, fai una cosa
<giuseppe7> ma poi non mi ha funzionato la riparazione assistita
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: installa universal usb installer su windows
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: fai la chiavetta usb con quel metodo
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: ma prima controlla md5 del file .iso scaricato, sempre su windows
<cristian_c> !usbwin | segnati il link, giuseppe7
<ubot-it> segnati il link, giuseppe7: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<giuseppe7> ok
<giuseppe7> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum?action=show&redirect=Md5Sum#Su_Windows
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: giusto
<giuseppe7> me lo sono copiato su windows
<giuseppe7> per averlo anche dopo
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: ottimo, hai copiato il file .iso?
<giuseppe7> lo sto scaricando dal sito di ubuntu
<cristian_c> bene
<giuseppe7> ormai se ne parla domani penso
<giuseppe7> ancora mancano 45 min
<giuseppe7> faccio tutto quello che m hai detto
<cristian_c> giuseppe7: ok, una volta scaricato il file, segui i link
<cristian_c> sia per md5, che per universal usb installer
<giuseppe7> se non mi funziona ci risentiamo domani
<giuseppe7> ok
<giuseppe7> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<giuseppe7> mi compio anche questo
<cristian_c> esatto
<giuseppe5> ok grazie
<giuseppe5> ci sentiamo domani
<giuseppe5> ma se io ristallo ubuntu 15.10
<giuseppe5> n vabbe niente
<giuseppe5> lasciate stare
<giuseppe5> ma sono riuscito ad aggiustare il pproblema dal bios
<giuseppe5> ho impostasto ubuntu come grub predefinito
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-18
<David983> ciao a tutti, sono nuovo di ubuntu. Ho effettuato l'aggiornamento di sistema a ubuntu 16, perchè ubuntu mi aveva detto che era disponibile questo aggiornamento. ma poi ho scoperto che  questa versione non è ancora stabile (se ho capito bene). è possibile tornare alla versione 15? , o comunque cosa mi consigliate di fare? grazie
<Carlin0> a 16 ?
<David983> ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<ExPBoy> ancora non è uscito
<Carlin0> e ubuntu ti avrebbe detto che era disponibile l'aggiornamento , o l'hai letto in qualche blog ?
<David983> non ho letto blog, ho chiesto se c'erano aggiornamenti e mi ha proposto questa versione
<ExPBoy> David983, è impossibile che ti abba proposto aggiornamento a 16.04 (04=aprile)
<Carlin0> quoto ExPBoy ... raccontala giusta David983 ...
<ExPBoy> oppure non raccontarla
<David983> ok, però se guardo in dettagli come mai c'è scritto ubuntu 16.04
<ExPBoy> !troll | David983
<ubot-it> David983: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<David983> scusate, vi ho detto che sono nuovo. mi trovo in una situazioned el tutto nuova  e sn in difficoltà
<Roby-SI> Disk /dev/sda: 99.8 GB, 99830223360 bytes
<Roby-SI> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 12137 cylinders, total 194980905 sectors
<Roby-SI> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<Roby-SI> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Roby-SI> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<Roby-SI> Disk identifier: 0x18ad4ab5
<Roby-SI>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ExPBoy> uhm
<FCMI> buongiorno... domanda stupida... perchè in fase di boot con chiavetta inserita per installazione ubuntu, nelle opzioni di boot mi prende solo uefi usb e non solo usb.?
<FCMI> ho settato tutte le opzioni possibili
<FCMI> buongiorno... domanda stupida... perchè in fase di boot con chiavetta inserita per installazione ubuntu, nelle opzioni di boot mi prende solo uefi usb e non solo usb.? ho settato tutte le opzioni possibili
<neramarea> buongiorno, popolo. domandona: ho un application/x-executable in /. se ci clicco su in nautilus (aperto come root), funge. vorrei evitare di lanciare nautilus come root; come aggiungo un "lancia come root" al menu contestuale?
<maxer> salve a tutti
<maxer> ho aggiornato linux e ora quando entro in win mi dice
<maxer> no such device
<ExPBoy> !dettagli | maxer
<ubot-it> maxer: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<krabador> maxer, "no such device" a cosa ?
<krabador> susu maxer
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> e che linux hai aggiornato e come?
<calamaro> salve, non riesco ad installare gimp, mi dice: Le dipendenze dei pacchetti non possono essere risolte
<krabador> calamaro, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> calamaro, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<calamaro> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13329862/
<krabador> calamaro, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<krabador> ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<calamaro> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13329900/
<calamaro> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13329903/
<neramarea> ola. ho un dannato pacchetto che non vuol saperne di disinstallarsi... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13329975/
<neramarea> e http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13330000/
<krabador> calamaro, tualatrix-ppa-trusty , che cosa ha installato?
<calamaro> krabador, seguivo una guida post installazione, ho installato, amule, vlc, e qualche tema extra...
<neramarea> quelli mi servono, sono ubuntu-tweak, grub-customizer e supergrubmanager
<neramarea> ah, scusa, krabador, pensavo parlassi con me
<krabador> neramarea, quindi se hai martellato anche tu con ppa, il minimo è quello che ti succese
<krabador> *de
<neramarea> sì, krabador, ma il ppa in questione ahimè l'ho rimosso (da scemo) prima di disinstallare. e ora stoczz di script nautilus-open-terminal non se ne vuole andare...
<krabador> neramarea, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<neramarea> pronto
<krabador> calamaro, dpkg -l | grep gimp | pastebinti
<krabador> calamaro, dpkg -l | grep gimp | pastebinit
<krabador> calamaro, il secondo , non il primo
<krabador> neramarea, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<krabador> neramarea, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> neramarea, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<neramarea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13330141/
<calamaro> krabador, dice, si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura
<neramarea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13330146/
<neramarea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13330156/
<krabador> calamaro, sudo apt-cache showpkg gimp | pastebinti
<krabador> calamaro, sudo apt-cache showpkg gimp | pastebinit
<calamaro> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13330170/
<krabador> neramarea, "ma il ppa in questione ahimè l'ho rimosso (da scemo) prima di disinstallare" ---> reinstalla il ppa, reinstalla il pacchetto, disinstalla e rimuovi il ppa
<neramarea> già provato, krabador
<krabador> neramarea, e che aspetti a dirlo
<krabador> neramarea, giochi a fare indovinelli?
<neramarea> eh sì che son niubbo, ma no così tanto...
<krabador> calamaro, sudo apt-get -y install gimp | pastebinit
<neramarea> prima googlo, poi vengo a chiedere aiuto strisciando...
<krabador> neramarea, se entri in assistenza senza dire cosa hai fatto, sei ancora peggio
<krabador> neramarea, confermo.
<krabador> mi devo allontanare 10 min.
<neramarea> ok. comunque krabador, questo è quello che restituisce la reinstallazione: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13330248/
<neramarea_> mah... disconnesso e riconnesso e ora sono doppio...?
<neramarea_> krabador?
<carloxxx> sto scaricando ubuntu, come devo fare per istallarlo su un pc usato? pensavo di masterizzare il download e inserirlo nel lettore dvd, è sufficiente fare così?
<akis24> carloxxx:  devi masterizzare come immagine iso il file scaricato  e poi impostare da bios l'avvio della periferica  ..
<akis24> carloxxx: sei su windows al momento ?
<carloxxx> quindi si istalla formattando l'hd dopodiché posso subito navigare in internet per eventuali aggiornamenti ecc?
<carloxxx> si sono su windows
<akis24> carloxxx: prima si prova da disco live che tutto sia a posto e poi  si installa volendo    http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<carloxxx> sto parlando di un altro pc che ha fot....to l'hd con windows e volevo istallarci ubuntu
<carloxxx> dopo aver sostituito l'hd con un altro usato
<akis24> carloxxx: si certo puoi farlo ma prima conviene provare dal disco live che venga riconosciuto l'hardware ecc ecc  connessione internet  e via dicendo
<carloxxx> come faccio se il pc in questione non ha so?
<akis24> carloxxx: quando avvii il disco creato seleziona " prova ubuntu senza installare "
<carloxxx> ok cmq  in tutti i casi non funziona lo stesso, perché l'hd era lo slave per salvare i dati..
<carloxxx> ok allora masterizzo e faccio prova live
<akis24> carloxxx: bene
<carloxxx> poi semmai istallo
<carloxxx> grazie!! ;-))
<akis24> di nulla
<krabador> neramarea_, sudo apt-get install -f | pastebinit
<neramarea_> krabador, ho risolto
<krabador> bene.
<neramarea_> sono entrato in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<neramarea_> e ho rimosso tutto quel che riguardava open-as-administrator da lì
<neramarea_> ...visto che il problema pareva darlo dpkg
<Luca2015> Sono nuovo di ubuntu. Devo installare Java per vedere dei grafici. Come posso fare?
<krabador> Luca2015, apri il terminale
<krabador> ctrl alt t
<Luca2015> E' aperto e ho scaricato java per Linux
<krabador> Luca2015, che ubuntu hai?
<Luca2015> Scusa ho aperto ora. Ho la versione 15
<krabador> 15 quale?
<Luca2015> 15.10
<krabador> sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jre icedtea-7-plugin
<Luca2015> Scusa ma non capisco
<krabador> copia ed incolla questo nel terminale ed invia
<Luca2015> Ok
<Luca2015> Sta installando
<Luca2015> Scusami ancora una domanda. E per Flash?
<krabador> Luca2015, quando hai installato ubuntu, eri connesso ad internet, ed hai spuntato le 2 opzioni per aggiornamenti e software di terze parti?
<Luca2015> Lo sto provando da una chiavetta usb per verificare che funzionino tutti i programmi di cui ho bisogno
<krabador> Luca2015, se quando installi , sei connesso, meglio con cavo lan, cosi' esorcizzi la noia di una scheda wireless di cui il driver non è stato inserito nella live, spunti quelle 2 opzioni, flash sarà già dentro il sistema operativo
<krabador> se vuoi provare adesso in live, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> riavviare il browser
<krabador> flash non è piu' supportato in linux, adobe mantiene la versione 11.2 , solo in sicurezza, chrome ha dentro il flash aggiornato
<krabador> e puoi usarlo con chromium installando pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<alfaromeo159> Aiuto lubuntu mi chiede una password per il portachiavi che non ho mai messo.
<krabador> Alexandro, a meno che distrattamente non hai accettato l'inizializzazione del portachiavi
<krabador> alfaromeo159, ^
<Carlin0> alfaromeo159, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Portachiavi#Resettare_la_password
<alfaromeo159> ho installato lubuntu con internet via cavo, poi ho provato a vedere se funzionava ancora il wifi funzionava, ma poi mi chiede una password che non ho mai messo ed è dura ricordarsi di una cosa mai fatta
<krabador> alfaromeo159, quando hai installato, una password l'hai impostata per forza
<krabador> è piu' dura far presente questo all'utente
<alfaromeo159> ho installato l'unica password che mi chiede il sistema e basta
<krabador> esattamente
<krabador> alfaromeo159, all'inserimento di essa non succede niente?
<alfaromeo159> no mi dice password non accettata
<Carlin0> alfaromeo159, segui il link che ti ho postato
<krabador> alfaromeo159, segui il link
<alfaromeo159> non vedo nessun indirizzo
<krabador> alfaromeo159, susu, conta 10 messaggi indietro
<krabador> alfaromeo159, sono con te
<Carlin0> metti la retro :o)
<alfaromeo159> visto con quello cancella tutto meno la password di sistema se ho ben capito
<Carlin0> cancella quella del portachiavi , che è quella che tu non sai
<alfaromeo159> bene provo e poi vi racconto
<krabador> alfaromeo159, , cosa non va in "Purtroppo non è prevista una funzione di ripristino della password del portachiavi. Nel caso in cui questa venisse dimenticata, l'unico sistema possibile è cancellare l'intero contenuto del portachiavi."
<krabador> menzionato nel link ?
<Carlin0> e la prossima volta che te la chiede lasciala in bianco alfaromeo159
<thereaper> buona sera, non riesco a creare un disco di installazione dell immagine iso di windows 7. startup disk creator non mi lasia selezionare quel file.. cosa sto sbagliando?
<alfaromeo159> risposta di lubuntu rm non esiste file o directorynon esistente impossibile rimuovere però mi chiede la pasword per qualcosa che non esiste
<Carlin0> !windows | thereaper stai sbagliando canale
<ubot-it> thereaper stai sbagliando canale: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<krabador> thereaper, non si puo' fare con linux
<thereaper> e da windows che programma si usa?
<Carlin0> !windows | thereaper stai sbagliando canale
<ubot-it> thereaper stai sbagliando canale: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<calamaro> krabador, grazie, risolto :)
<calamaro> ho una scheda audio installata ex novo, il problema è che non riesco a sentire nulla, non so se va selezionata in qualche modo o c'è da fare qualche settaggio, fatto sta che non sento nulla (le casse funzionano!)
<giuseppe88> ciao c'è un modo per attivare i drive proprietari da terminal
<calamaro> avrei un problema con la scheda audio, non so perché ma non si sente nulla.
<giuseppe88> perche dalle impostazioni non me li fa scaricare
<giuseppe88> neppure quello del wifi mi attiva
<pie86> buona sera ragazzi a chi posso chiedere un'informazione relativa ad un processore?
<nkz> ciao ragazzi scusate, ho scaricato xubuntu 32bit ma non mi fa selezionare il boot all'avvio, ho già visto una guida per l'istallazione di gnu grub ma purtroppo non sono riuscito a farlo funzionare, qualcuno mi puo dare una mano?
<untot8> buona sera!
<untot8> ho un grosso problema nell'istallazione di xubuntu
<untot8> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Tommy90> ciao a tutti
<Tommy90> ho errori gpg che non riesco a risolvere
<Tommy90> W: Errore GPG: http://archive.canonical.com vivid InRelease: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5 NO_PUBKEY 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<Tommy90> mi compare 5 volte all fine del comando sudo apt-get update
<Tommy90> come posso eluderli ho provato tutti i codici possibili
<gianlups> Ciao ragazzi, sono nuovo su ubuntu... una domanda, io al momento ho windows 10 ed ho scaricato ubuntu 15.10 da qui
<gianlups> come faccio a far partire l'installazione senza pennetta usb o altro?
<iose> Salve a tutti
<iose> Sono un neofita di ubuntu...volevo  chiedervi un aiuto per un problema
<scott78> buonasera a tutti ho ubuntu 14.04 con interfaccia Compiz
<scott78> buonasera a tutti ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04 con interfaccia Compiz
<scott78> buonasera a tutti ho un proclema con interfaccia compiz ubuntu 14.04 non riesco ha cancellare due icone che ho creato  sulla barra in alto
<scott78> c siete?
<tommy90> ciao a tutti
<aladino> buonasera, volevo aggiornare il kernel trusty 14.04.3 ma non so come si fa...mi sapete indicare una guida e il link dove scaricare un kernel aggiornato?
<Carlin0> aladino, il kernel si aggiorna da solo con i normali aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> aladino: in particolare, che problemi hai con il kernel?
<aladino> e perchè ho questo errore negli aggiornamenti?
<aladino> No original module exists within this kernel
<cristian_c> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<aladino> aggiornamento nvidia 750ti
<aladino> mi esce solo questo messaggio "- No original module exists within this kernel"
<aladino> e avevo pensato potesse essere un problema del kernel non aggiornato
<cristian_c> aladino: che driver stai usando?
<aladino> attualmente driver nvidia alla versione 346
<tommy90> salve io ho questo tipo di problema che non riesco a risolvere W: Errore GPG: http://archive.ubuntu.com vivid InRelease: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5 NO_PUBKEY 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<cristian_c> aladino: e come li hqi
<aladino> solo che ho notato che non mi vanno gli aggiornamenti nvidia ne tanto meno mi funziona l'accelerazione... sudo lshw -c display | grep driver
<aladino>        configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<cristian_c> aladino: e come li hai installati?
<aladino> scaricato il .run, terminato lightdm e installato .run
<cristian_c> tommy90: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls -l /etc/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> aladino: beh, chiaro, perché hai scaricato il run?
<aladino> quello che mi dava il sito della nvidia
<tommy90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/yg2gbsFsQeeuiM1QXxkd
<cristian_c> aladino: beh, chiaro, perché hai scaricato il run?
<tommy90> questo e quello che ha fatto con il tuo comando
<aladino> cristina_c ho fatto la ricerca del driver sul sito nvidia e danno solo il formato .run
<aladino> * criastian_c
<tommy90> comunque ti ringrazio da 5 errori tutti li stessi ora sono 3
<cristian_c> aladino: no, dico , ma perché scaricare il driver dal sito nvidia?
<cristian_c> tommy90: perché hai utilizzato sudo?
<tommy90> dopo si
<aladino> perchè non lo tenevo nei repository? o da quel che ricordo non c'era
<cristian_c> tommy90: ?
<cristian_c> aladino: la nvidia 750 è supportata dai driver proprietari
<cristian_c> aladino: quindi che bisogno avevi di scaricare il driver?
<tommy90> si cmq l ho dato con sudo
<aladino> e mo se volessi risolvere come si fa? (si vedeva uno schifo prima di scaricare il driver comunque)
<cristian_c> tommy90: perché hai utilizzato sudo?
<cristian_c> aladino: definisci 'si vedeva uno schifo'
<tommy90> ho sbagliato è così grave?
<cristian_c> tommy90: avevo soltanto chiesto il motivo
<cristian_c> tommy90: ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<tommy90> grazie a te sto facendo qualche passo avanti mi stanno facendo penare questi errori gpg
<tommy90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/2X8rMectThy12sieEYjW
<cristian_c> tommy90: peccato tu abbia digitato lo stesso comando di prima
<cristian_c> tommy90: al posto di quello che ti ho appena chiesto
<tommy90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/q9ujfjURK1HwGJ0UoPaw
<tommy90> scusa hai ragione questo è quello giusto
<cristian_c> tommy90: vediamo, li conto...
<tommy90> ahahahah è sicuro salato
<cristian_c> tommy90: 42 ppa
<cristian_c> complimenti, hai superato il record di neramarea di 32 ppa singoli
<cristian_c> di due giorni fa
<cristian_c> relativamente al premio 'martellate al pc awards 2015'
<Carlin0> oltretutto ha dei ppa di ben 3 release diverse
<cristian_c> Carlin0: ne ha due diversi di virtualbox, ad esempio
<cristian_c> e due diversi di gnome 3 per trusty
<cristian_c> di cui uno staging
<cristian_c> Carlin0: oh, c'è anche un ppa nightly di cinnamon, per rendere il tutto ancora più instabile
<Carlin0> non si fa mancare nulla
<Carlin0> un ppa per conky ? ma quando mai ...
<cristian_c> Carlin0: ah, ovviamente ci sono i ppa swat per i driver video
<cristian_c> mmm, ci sono anche questi guardando meglio: oibaf-ubuntu-graphics-drivers
<cristian_c> (two is mei che uan)
<cristian_c> Carlin0: infine , ti faccio notare che ci sono ben due ppa diversi dedicati a tor
<cristian_c> (per par condicio)
<Carlin0> ma come si fa ...
<cristian_c> Carlin0: diciamo che due o più ppa dedicati allo stesso programma forse servono per decidere qual è il migliore, quello che non esplode per primo
<Carlin0> mischiano per benino le librerie
<tommy90> ahahahahahah
<tommy90> dai ragazzi sono alle prime armi con ubuntu
<tommy90> sbagliando si impara
<tommy90> sono passato ad ubuntu da poco un anno e qualche mese e lo gia fatto esplodere qualche volta
<cristian_c> perseverare diabolicum est
<tommy90> ma si puo fare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> !ripristino | tommy90
<ubot-it> tommy90: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<tommy90> ma non posso fare purge sulle ppa
<cristian_c> tommy90: puoi provare
<cristian_c> per il resto....
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | tommy90
<ubot-it> tommy90: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tommy90> grazie
<tommy90> su altro software mi potete dare le righe apt giuste da dove devo fare gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> tommy90: che aggiornamenti? Che righe?
<cristian_c> !sources
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<tommy90> nella gestione aggiornamenti dove c'è altro software ho cancellato la riga di canonical
<cristian_c> !dettagli | tommy90
<ubot-it> tommy90: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<tommy90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/FdSmybhSQizHLijsNhlw
<tommy90> la mia versione e la 15.04 non ho queste due scritte
<Carlin0> leva la spunta da sorgenti tommy90
<tommy90> cosa codice sorgente ho quei due selezionati in foto?
<Carlin0> codice sorgente non serve , puoi levare la spunta
<Carlin0> tommy90, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> tommy90, metti in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tommy90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/XXPs8YCXSzC4T5cOl7Z4
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-19
<Carlin0> tommy90, hai ubuntu o xubuntu o cosa ?
<tommy90> ubuntu 15.04
<Carlin0> 'nattimo
<tommy90> certo grazie
<tommy90> ma si possono modificare manualmente i file dalla cartella sources.list.d stlile win95
<Carlin0> tommy90, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> ti si apre il file cancelli tutto il contenuto e incolli dentro quello che trovi qui http://sprunge.us/IWQB
<Carlin0> salvi e chiudi
<tommy90> fatto
<Carlin0> sudo apt update && sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<Carlin0> dimmi se da errori
<tommy90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/EFludHQDR2y3wLp1VpXa
<tommy90> si ha dato errori W: Errore GPG: http://archive.canonical.com vivid InRelease: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5 NO_PUBKEY 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<Carlin0> tommy90, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<Carlin0> tommy90, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<tommy90> fatto
<Carlin0> sudo apt update
<tommy90> mi da gli stessi errori
<Carlin0> ma quando dai sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<Carlin0> cosa dice ?
<tommy90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/gfbEdiWdSPKRd0GDXHdG
<Carlin0> ls /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/
<tommy90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/qmFLBXqtRFarKqlFCSPE
<Carlin0> sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/caffeine*
<Carlin0> sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/danielrichter2007*
<Carlin0> sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/debian-archive*
<Carlin0> sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/gnome3*
<Carlin0> sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/gwendal*
<Carlin0> sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/hollywood_ubuntu*
<tommy90> grz li sto dando tutti
<Carlin0> sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/noobslab_ubuntu*
<Carlin0> sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/pipelight*
<Carlin0> sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/webupd8team*
<Carlin0> sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/upubuntu-com-tor*
<Carlin0> sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/venerix-pkg*
<Carlin0> non li ho tolti tutti ma buona parte
<Carlin0> ora riproviamo
<tommy90> ottimo
<Carlin0> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<Carlin0> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<Carlin0> da errori ?
<tommy90> non lo so dò apt-get update o incollo il risultato dei tuoi codici
<Carlin0> sudo apt update
<Carlin0> proviamo
<tommy90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/DPuNXHDiRGMIhapycDIM
<tommy90> qualcosa è successo non sò se in meglio o in peggio
<Carlin0> nulla di grave...
<Carlin0> ora rimediamo
<Carlin0> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tommy90> ottimo è 2 seettimane che non si sblocca dal quel errore delle 2 chiavi che non fa piu
<Carlin0> ti si apre il file
<Carlin0> devi mettere un cancelletto all'inizio di questa riga
<tommy90> si
<Carlin0> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid-updates main universe restricted multiverse
<Carlin0> # deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid-updates main universe restricted multiverse
<Carlin0> così
<Carlin0> salvi e chiudi
<tommy90> ok fatto
<Carlin0> sudo apt update
<tommy90> All packages are up to date
<Carlin0> mannnaggia a voi e ai ppa :o)
<tommy90> ahahahahah
<Carlin0> da errori ?
<tommy90> 6 un grande
<tommy90> no
<Carlin0> ok allora vado a cuccia :P
<tommy90> te lo incollo il pastebin se vuoi per soddisfazione personale
<Carlin0> dai vediamo
<tommy90> grazie te lo sei meritato
<Carlin0> figurati non conosco benissimo ubuntu perchè non lo uso
<tommy90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/MjaZcrpTLCz7fXUE4ogg
<Carlin0> infatti viaggio + di terminale che altro
<Carlin0> sei a posto... ciao buonanotte
<tommy90> io purtroppo ho scoperto il terminale da poco e grazie a ubuntu
<tommy90> grazie mille anche tu e scusa se ti ho fatto disperare con quelle ppa
<Carlin0> pian piannino imparerai anche tu
<Carlin0>  /away
<Carlin0> ops
<tommy90> me lo auguro hai fatto un lavoro splendido finalmente posso aggiornare a 15.10
<tommy90> buonanotte
<nteing> ciao..qualcuno mi puo aiutare con il wifi?
<nteing> vedo le linee wifi ma non la mia..e' strano
<nteing> nessuno?
<nteing> qualcuno che mi puo aiutare col wifip
<calamaro> salve, mi servirebbe un po' di assistenza per far funzionare una scheda audio installata da poco...
<Gio91> Posso formulare la domanda?
<akis24> !chiedi | Gio91
<ubot-it> Gio91: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Gio91> ho un problema, sto cercando di attaccare un monitor tv al mio pc con sistema operativo ubuntu.. nel farlo però non riesco assolutamente a fare come si fà in windows xp/7 perchè il monitor rimane com'è mentre il tv collegato visualizza solo lo sfondo del mio desktop senza farmi vedere icone/mouse
<tumbler> come lo hai collegato? HDMI???
<tumbler> vai in impostazioni proprietà monitor e vedi se puoi fare lo switch su monitor 2 o HDMI
<Gio91> l'ho collegato con un cavo hdmi però andando sulle impostazioni monitor vedo i due quadranti ma non riesco a fare lo switch uno dentro l'altro... riesco soltanto a spostare i monitor uno sopra e uno sotto.. uno a destra e uno a sinistra senza mai sovrapporre le due schermate
<ExPBoy> Gio91, e perchè vuoi sovrapporli?
<ExPBoy> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DoppioMonitor
<Gio91> nessuno può linkarmi un video dimostrativo per come fare?
<giiovanni> salve a tuttiio sono nuovo su ubuntu versione 15.10 vorrei sapere e possibbile installare i driver per tp -link modello tl-w725n usb nano su su guesto sistema ??
<giiovanni> modello tl-wn725n
<akis24> giiovanni: hai provato a vedere se dall'icona network-manager  puoi effettuare la connessione  wifi e se viene vista la rete ??
<ExPBoy> lol
<calamaro> non riesco a far funzionare la scheda audio... non so se ci sono dei passaggi da fare... driver o non so che...
<Davide> Ciao, ho appena scaricato ubuntu, sono completamente alle prime armi. Ho visto che normalmente ci sarebbe la possibilità di selezionare le aree di lavoro dal launcher , solo che io sul launcher non ho    proprio l'icona!
<Carlin0> Davide, non uso quell'interfaccia grafica , ma le aree di lavoro dovresti poterle selezionare anche tramite ALT + CTRL * frecce    ← →
<Davide> Ci ho provato ma non funziona!
<ExPBoy> Davide,  http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/user-guide/it/overview-workspaces.html
<ExPBoy> è per 8.04 ma dovrebbe funzionare
<Carlin0> strano che non funzioni ctrl + alt + frecce
<Carlin0> funziona su tutti i de
<ExPBoy> Davide, ma hai impostato le aree di lavoro?
<ExPBoy> uhm
<alessio> Ciao a tutti! ieri ho provato per la prima volta ubuntu, ho una scheda di rete broadcom, e non mi viene riconosciuta, insomma posso navigare solo se uso il cavo, ed è un gran disagio.. avete consigli?
<gigirock> alessio, dovremmo sapere che tipo di chip monta quel pc....
<alessio> per il momento sono loggato in windows, ho più dimestichezza, chip intendi chipset?
<gigirock> alessio , se sei su quel pc con ubuntu dal terminale il comando lshw ci dara' una lista dell'hardware installato....
<alessio> sono su quel pc, ma con windows ora
<gigirock> alessio, dovresi dirci che tipo di chip per wifi broadcomm usa quel pc
<alessio> non saprei come trovarlo, ho trovato il numero del driver, ma non il chip..
<gigirock> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx alessio leggi questa guida di solito il problema e' questo
<alessio> leggo subito =)
<alessio> gigirock ti ringrazio, provo a loggarmi in ubuntu ed eseguire il comando, comunque è mai possibile che in windows l'informazione sulla scheda di rete non riesco a ottenerla? :S ho provato con everest e il comando dxdiag ma nulla
<gigirock> lol alessio , fai dal cmd e digita il comando ipconfig /all
<alessio> già provato, ma dice solo broadcom 802.11n
<alessio> che è lo stesso che ho letto in gestione dispositivi xD
<alessio> insomma il terminale di windows è molto scadente rispetto a quello di ubuntu o sbaglio?
<gigirock> alessio, windows e' scadente e basta
<alessio> ma si io non mi sento di colpevolizzare a questo punto xD diciamo che ha i suoi difetti
<krabador> che problema c'è?
<alessio> ciao krabador, sto cercando di individuare il tipo di sheda di rete che monto, so che è una broadcom 802.11n ma non riesco a ottenere maggiori informazioni
<alessio> quando ero entrato in ubuntu non riuscivo a far partire il wifi, cosi son tornato in windows per trovare quest'informazione ma nulla :S
<krabador> alessio, fa un supporto installazione ubuntu, o dvd o usb, carichi la sessione di prova, apri il terminale, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> e ti dice cosa hai
<alessio> sisi tra poco torno in ubuntu e segui i consigli di gigirock, stavo solo dicendo che windows ha una pecca su questo lato, come mai non consentono di ottenere queste info?
<alessio> *seguo
<ExPBoy> alessio, il modo c'è ma esula dallo scopo di questo canale
<alessio> ah chiedo scusa, non volevo andare fuori tema!
<krabador> alessio,  meglio se mandi   lspci -nn -d 14e4:      (compresi i  due punti)
<alessio> per quanto riguarda il comando Ishw krabador, come l'hai trovato? c'è un manuale?
<krabador> alessio, non è Ishw
<alessio> perdona le mie probabilmente stupide domande, ma mi sto approcciando per l prima volta a ubuntu
<krabador> elle esse acca vvù
<krabador> alessio, c'è un manuale pressochè per ogni comando della bash
<alessio> non esiste un manuale con la raccolta dei comandi da poter stampare? almeno so da dove iniziare a studiare xD
<gigirock> alessio, quando 6 in ubuntu "man" seguito dal comando che vuoi studiare...................
<alessio> mi sto scrivendo tutto come uno scolaretto ahaha
<krabador> alessio, certo che ci sono
<krabador> un buon punto di partenza è appunto "man comando" dal terminale
<alessio> posso chiedervi un info su un "grande mito"? ora che uso poi ubuntu, l'antivirus ci va o no????
<krabador> no
<alessio> mentre per tutti gli altri driver come faccio a sapere "se se li è presi"?
<alessio> tipo in windows andavo in gestione periferiche e da li guardavo, c'è un equivalente in ubuntu?
<krabador> lshw
<krabador> sudo lshw
<krabador> ti dice tutto
<krabador> c'è anche interfaccia grafica
<krabador> ma se la live parte, sono pochissime le cose che possono non essere andate
<alessio> nel caso ci fossero altre cose che non vanno c'è un modo per fargliele pescare in automatico o devo cercare driver sul web?
<alessio> rientro con ubuntu, grazie davvero a tutti! speriamo in bene!!
<Guest94713> ciao a tutti, come si mette la possibilità di scegliere sistema operativo all'accensione tra ubuntu e windows?
<Ignorante> Salve signori chi mi sa dire come far comparire il pannello di regolazione dei volumi del microfono e degli altoparlanti? Sono su Lubuntu e quando faccio click col destro sull'altoparlante e clicco su "impostazioni << controllo volume>>" mi si apre il pannello e basta
<krabador> Ignorante, apri il terminale, digita alsamixer
<krabador> invio
<Ignorante> ok un secondo
<Ignorante> sono comparse robe
<krabador> Ignorante, con f6 selezioni la scheda
<Ignorante> ok
<Ignorante> è carina sta cosa
<krabador> con f3 le uscite, con f4 le entrate
<Ignorante> ok
<Ignorante> ora per esempio sono nel task di cattura
<Ignorante> e vedo che il mic boost è a zero
<Ignorante> come cambio il valore?
<krabador> freccià su
<Ignorante> ... incredibile
<Ignorante> così semplice
<Ignorante> per salvare le impostazioni?
<krabador> semplicemente premi esc
<Ignorante> meraviglioso
<Ignorante> krabador sei stato gentilissimo
<krabador> di niente
<zito> salve, provato ad usare pyRenamer per rinominare più file. Ha funzionato solo la prima volta. Nel rinominarli una seconda volta il nuovo  nome viene aggiunto e non va a sostituire quello   originale
<Ciano> salva ragazzi
<akis24> Ciano:  si siamo salvi o forse volevi dire salve ...
<Ciano> qualquno mi puo dire come faccio far vedere lo scanner ad simple scan?
<Carlin0> che scanner Ciano ?
<Ciano> ho epson wf 3520
<Ciano> la stampa è ok ma lo scanner non va proprio
<Carlin0> http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/support/supDetail.jsp?oid=209706&infoType=Downloads&platform=OSF_O_LINUX
<Ciano> che devo fare? sono un tantino nuovo in ubuntu
<Ciano> ok provo installare
<Ciano> macche non riesco
<Ciano> me la stampa funziona significa che il driver c'è già no?
<akis24> Ciano:  scaricati la versione adatta al tuo sistema  .deb   64 oppure 32 bit   e poi cliccaci sopra   http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=28467&DSCCHK=d0032c3f92a8d5fae2d0d5de9ca7d53cd6a3c315
<Ciano> l'ho fatto akis ho scaricato pure
<Ciano> sta nella cartella scaricati
<Ciano> ma non succede niente non vedo eseguibili
<akis24> Ciano: cliccaci sopra e basta non ci sono esegubili su ubuntu
<Ciano> porcamiseria...
<sta_> chmod +x
<Ciano> simple scan dove c'è sorgente aquisizione non ci sta na cippa
<Ciano> li lancio tutti?
<akis24> Ciano: e cosa sono tutti ?
<Ciano> ho scompattato il file dei driver che mi hai indicato e ce ne sono un sacco li dentro
<akis24> ciano non devi scompattare nulla devi solo installare il file.deb
<Ciano> provo
<akis24> Ciano:  sudo apt-get install gdebi   dal terminale
<akis24> Ciano: sai cosa è il terminale ?
<Ciano> so che si apre con cont alt T
<akis24> aprilo allora e copia e incolla quel comando  ti chiedera' la password anche se non la vedi scrivila
<Maverick82> salve...ho bisogno di aiuto circa l'installazione di ubuntu 14.04 su un asus x59sl
<Carlin0> !installazione | Maverick82
<ubot-it> Maverick82: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Ciano> niente non vede la sorgente di acquisizione
<Ciano> askis ho fatto dal terminale
<Ciano> e ha scritto un sacco di robba
<Ciano> ma lo scanner è come prima
<Ciano> provo eì areinstallare?
<Ciano> akis è andato via?
<calamaro> non so come mai ma la scheda audio (installata da poco) non funziona... driver? settaggi particolari? mi servirebbe una mano :)
<krabador> calamaro, terminale
<krabador> calamaro, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> calamaro, aplay -l | pastebinit
<calamaro> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13348631/
<calamaro> krabador, così a occhio dovrebbe essere la "0"...
<krabador> lsusb | pastebinit
<krabador> lspci | pastebinit
<calamaro> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13348659/
<calamaro> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13348665/
<krabador> calamaro, cat /proc/asound/card*/id
<krabador> calamaro, cat /proc/asound/card*/id | pastebinit
<krabador> solo il secondo
<calamaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13348742/ krabador
<krabador> calamaro, che ubuntu?
<calamaro> 14.04
<krabador> calamaro, alsamixer
<krabador> calamaro, con f6 selezioni la scheda
<krabador> con f3 ed f4 uscite ed ingressi
<krabador> controlla che non ci siano delle M
<krabador> in giro per  i vari valori
<calamaro> krabador, nessun m
<krabador> calamaro, fa uno screenshot di f3 ed f4
<krabador> della scheda
<krabador> !image | ca
<ubot-it> ca: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> !image | calamaro
<ubot-it> calamaro: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<calamaro> krabador, http://ibin.co/2N6vYrmkzjwm
<Ciano> qualcuno mi puo aiutare pls
<calamaro> krabador, f3 ed f4 non sortiscono nulla
<calamaro> cambia solo la schermata di alsamixer
<Ciano> non riesco far vedere lo scanner a SIMPLESCAN
<Ciano> akis24?
<akis24> Ciano:  installalo   http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=42015&DSCCHK=ad7e7b6a2801bd144548c442048f0e99cd0494ec
<akis24> Ciano:  una vola scaricato ci clicchi sopra col destro del mouse e sulla finestra che si apre  " apri con installatore gdebi " e installi
<Ciano> ho fatto ma sono solo file pdf
<Ciano> non ce la faccio :(
<akis24> Ciano:  sei andato sul link che ti ho postato ? cliccato su " accetto " a fondo pagina ?  e hai cliccato sui manuali..
<akis24> Ciano:  vai qui e scarica  http://support.epson.net/linux/en/iscan_c.html  il .deb adatto
<Ciano> provo
<Ciano> akis24 gdebi non vede il pachetto
<Ciano> come mai?
<akis24> Ciano:  devi scompattarlo non è .deb alla fine
<Ciano> ahh ecco
<akis24> Ciano: una volta scompattato vai nella cartella e apri il terminale e poi dai   ./install.sh
<Ciano> si
<akis24> Ciano:  hai un file readme  dentro la cartella leggilo ..
<Ciano> ok
<Ciano> non ci riesco
<Ciano> mi dai il comando pls?
<akis24> ciano se leggi qualche riga sopra .. hai la chat      ./install.sh
<Ciano> ho provato ma niente
<Ciano> directory inesistente
<akis24> ciano il terminale aprilo dentro la cartella e leggi il readme come ti ho indicato prima
<akis24> tar xaf iscan-bundle-1.0.0.x86.deb.tar.gz
<akis24>    cd iscan-bundle-1.0.0.x86.deb
<akis24>    ./install.sh
<Ciano> incollo tutto questo nel terminale?
<Ciano> dice sempre ditectory inesistente akis24
<akis24> Ciano: se sei dentro la cartella ti basta aprirci il terminale e dare   ./install.sh    se no segui come descritto sul readme
<Ciano> niente non riesco akis24
<akis24> ciano come e dove hai estratto il file ?  lo sai ?
<Ciano> l'ho estratto dento la certella dei scaricati
<Ciano> e ho fatto tutto cio che mi hai detto
<Ciano> ma non va na cippa
<akis24> Ciano:  bene allora entra nella cartella scaricati e apri il terminale li dentro
<Ciano> gia fatto
<akis24> Ciano: da terminale dai ls -a  e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | Ciano
<ubot-it> Ciano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> ciano copia e incolla il risultato del comando su pastebin e incolla il link della pagina che si apre qui in canale
<Ciano> fatto lo vedi?
<akis24> ciano prima clicca su paste e poi copia indirizzo della pagina web in canale qui
<Ciano> akis24 lo vedi?
<akis24> Ciano:  il link dove è qui in canale no di certo ..
<Ciano> akis24 va be mi gira perfino la testa allora smetto ci proviamo domani
<akis24> come vuoi
<Ciano> mille grazie per la tua cortesia
<akis24> di nulla
<Ciano> ciao carissimo
<Ciano> a domani
<akis24> ciao
<calamaro> krabador, io come procedo?
<calamaro> non so come mai ma la scheda audio (installata da poco) non funziona... driver? settaggi particolari? mi servirebbe una mano
<cristian_c> calamaro: hai installato una scheda audio?
<cristian_c> in che modo?
<calamaro> cristian_c non personalmente. non sono capace
<calamaro> ci ha pensato un mio amico del settore
<akis24> calamaro: prova a dare  sudo alsa force-reload  e vedi che succede
<calamaro> akis24 niente, ha rilasciato delle righe, ma l'audio non va
<akis24> calamaro: dal gestore delle impostazioni audio alla scheda " uscita " posta una schermata vediamo
<calamaro> akis24 http://ibin.co/2N7CaAvume4x
<akis24> calamaro:  sposta su uscita analogica e vedi se riparte l'audio
<calamaro> akis24, no, sempre muto
<akis24> calamaro:  prova a riavviare
<calamaro> ok
<calamaro> a dopo
<calamaro> akis24, uguale
<akis24> calamaro: impostazioni audio se su analogico o no ?
<calamaro> sì ho controllato
<akis24> apri alsamixer  e posta schermata adesso
<calamaro> akis24, http://ibin.co/2N7Ecw5NUcgG
<akis24> calamaro:  usando f6  che opzioni hai ?
<cristian_c> calamaro: allora, la scheda è interna?
<cristian_c> calamaro: hai collegato delle casse?
<calamaro> predefinita, la scheda 0 (crerdo quella nuova) e la scheda 1 (quella della scheda madre)... poi c'è "inserire nome del device"... Sì le casse sono inserite e accese, volume al massimo
<calamaro> credo*
<cristian_c> calamaro: dove le hai collegate?
<cristian_c> calamaro: aplay -l | pastebinit
<calamaro> Line In... linea di ingresso
<calamaro> ma le ho provate un po' tutte...
<cristian_c> calamaro: mmmm
<calamaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13349943/
<cristian_c> scheda 0: ICE1724 [ICEnsemble ICE1724], dispositivo 1: ICE1724 IEC958 [ICE1724 IEC958]
<cristian_c>   Sottoperiferiche: 1/1
<cristian_c> questo è spdig
<cristian_c> spdif
<calamaro> cristian_c... ?
<cristian_c> iec958
<calamaro> per caso vanno in conflitto le due schede? cristian_c
<cristian_c> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<akis24> calamaro:  prova la terza voce  e poi la quarta  delle impostazioni audio  le casse vanno su line  out   non in
<cristian_c> calamaro: cat /proc/asound/cards | pastebinit
<calamaro> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/13350089/
<cristian_c> calamaro: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<calamaro> akis24 "front" va bene?
<calamaro> cristian_c Riproduzione in corso WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Frequenza 48000 Hz, Mono
<akis24> calamaro:  prova .. basta che sia out di solito connettore verde
<calamaro> akis24, scusa, hai ragione, che stupido che sono... allora adesso si sente un gran fruscìo... forse è l'ingresso in alsamixer troppo alto...
<akis24> calamaro:  regola ..
<cristian_c> calamaro: a parte che sta suonando in mono...
<calamaro> akis24, tolto il fruscìo abbassando su alsamixer il "mic"... vlc ancora muto...
<calamaro> però un piccolo passo avanti c'è stato :D
<akis24> calamaro: allora intanto devi collegare le casse opportunamente ...  poi il resto viene da se con qualche prova  sulle impostazioni audio metti la spunta su " permetti volume oltre il 100/% "
<calamaro> akis24, credo che ora le casse siano "opportunamente" collegate... visto che almeno l'ingresso (mic) interagisce...
<calamaro> akis24, su impostazioni audio le ho scambiate tutte... niente, ancora muto
<cristian_c> calamaro: allora vai su alsamixer
<calamaro> su alsamixer, a parte "mic" è tutto alzato a palla, senza "m"
<calamaro> cristian_c ci sono
<cristian_c> calamaro: cat /proc/asound/modules | pastebinit
<calamaro> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/13350296/
<noteasy> salve non capisco per quale motivo avviando in live "15.10" non mi vede il dispositivo wi-fi ?
<akis24> calamaro:  motivo per cui hai messo quella scheda audio?
<cristian_c> noteasy: magari facci vedere che dispositivo wifi hai....
<noteasy> sorry eccolo https://www.asus.com/it/Networking/PCEAC68
<calamaro> akis24, per metterne una un tantino meglio di quella integrata...
<akis24> calamaro:  mica tanto meglio è una vecchia scheda
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/798394
<calamaro> akis24, ha comunque più ingressi di quella integrata...
<cristian_c> calamaro: è una scheda di 10 anni fa quella 'tantino meglio'...
<akis24> calamaro: come segnala cristian_c  è presente un bug con quella scheda
<cristian_c> calamaro: hai un pc del triassico, per dire una cosa del genere?
<calamaro> cristian_c no... assemblato un annetto fa...
<calamaro> poi se dentro ci sono i fossili... :D
<cristian_c> calamaro: con pezzi di recupero?
<akis24> calamaro:  scheda usb giusto ?
<cristian_c> akis24: è pci
<akis24> ah
<calamaro> cristian_c spero di no...
<calamaro> akis24... no
<akis24> calamaro:  il consiglio è rimuoverla e usare l'integrata  che di certo funziona
<akis24> calamaro:  per curiosita' fai vedere  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.
<calamaro> akis24... ne ho un'altra a portata di mano... non so come descriverla... se quella può andare senza problemi potete dirmelo?
<cristian_c> calamaro> akis24, ha comunque più ingressi di quella integrata...
<cristian_c> calamaro: fatti un favore,..
<calamaro> akis24, permesso negato
<cristian_c> calamaro: prendi una scheda più 'moderna', tipo l'asus xonar nel caso fosse ben supportata
<akis24> calamaro: non possiamo dirtelo  cat  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.
<calamaro> cristian_c quella che ho qui è un asus usata...
<cristian_c> calamaro: o cambia direttamente mobo o pc, che le schede audio integrate di oggi sono in grado di fare il loro dovere, non ci inventa nulla a livello base ormai....
<cristian_c> *ci si
<calamaro> akis24, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13350543/
<akis24> calamaro: al tuo posto seguirei i consigli di cristian_c  rimuovi quella scheda  e se proprio vuoi prova con l'altra
<giiovanni> salve a tutti ho un problema.io vorrei installare coolcam come faccio su ubuntu 15.10
<cristian_c> noteasy: interessante, ma a cosa serve?
<calamaro> va bene signori, proverò l'altra e alle peggio tornerò all'integrata... grazie :) gentilissimi come sempre
<cristian_c> !info coolcam
<ubot-it> Package coolcam does not exist in wily
<calamaro> ciao
<akis24> ciao
<cristian_c> !chat | giovanni
<ubot-it> giovanni: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> !chat | giiovanni
<ubot-it> giiovanni: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<noteasy> ?? e una scheda wi-fi
<akis24> giiovanni:  non diamo supporto a software non presenti nei repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> noteasy: ha tre antenne e uno strano supporto
<cristian_c> e una specie di dissipatore enorme sulla dcheda
<cristian_c> scheda
<akis24> eh l'occhio vuole la sua parte .. si monetizza bene
<giiovanni> ma vorrei capire ce modo di installare i fai che legge windows su ubuntu??
<noteasy> XD cosi e piu tamarra =)
<noteasy> anche se devo dire che funziona bene almeno su windows spero anche su ubuntu
<cristian_c> noteasy: non so se l'hai installato ubuntunsuccessivamente
<cristian_c> ma non si fanno acquisti azzardati, senza prima verificare la compatibilità
<noteasy> io adesso utilizzo windows ma volevo cambiare e passare a ubuntu
<cristian_c> noteasy: allora
<noteasy> pero vedendo che in modalita live non me la vede la scheda wi-fi
<cristian_c> noteasy: sei collegato via cavo da quel pc?
<noteasy> no wi-fi
<cristian_c> noteasy: ?
<cristian_c> e come?
<noteasy> ok asp io adesso sto su windows  perchè se metto la usb con su ubuntu non mi prende la scheda wi-fi
<cristian_c> noteasy: allora collegati via cavo da ubuntu
<cristian_c> noteasy:  e riapri la chat da lì
<noteasy> ok quindi non ce un comando che mi salvi da questo problema?
<cristian_c> noteasy: ma hai capito quello cje ho detto?
<cristian_c> noteasy: è necessario che tu ti colleghi da ubuntu
<cristian_c> per poterlo affrontare
<noteasy> ok capito
<Alex89> Buonasera a tutti, ho un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu Mate. Al momento di scegliere la partizione in cui installare  il SO mi dice che non è stato trovato nessun sistema di root o qualcosa di simile
<cristian_c> Alex89: ma hai scelto il partizionamento manuale?
<Alex89> Sì, perché al momento dell'installazione non c'è l'opzione "Installa insieme a Windows" come mi era successo qualche tempo fa
<Alex89> Mi esce solo "Cancella il disco"
<Alex89> Oppure il partizionamento manuale
<cristian_c> Alex89: ma in live va, giusto?
<Alex89> Sì ora sono in versione di prova
<cristian_c> e hai impostato uefi o legacy?
<Alex89> Non so
<cristian_c> Alex89: posta una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> !image | Alex89
<ubot-it> Alex89: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Alex89> Ehm me lo spieghi passo passo?
<cristian_c> Alex89: l'impostazione su secure boot e uefi, la trovi nel bios
<cristian_c> Alex89: molto semplicemente, apri gparted
<Alex89> Capito, quindi devo riavviarlo per vedere, giusto?
<cristian_c> dalla versione di prova
<cristian_c> Alex89: sì, ma aspetta
<cristian_c> prima posta la schermata
<Alex89> Non trovo gparted
<cristian_c> Alex89: icona della dash in alto a sinistra
<cristian_c> clic e poi digiti : 'gparted'
<Alex89> okay
<Alex89> ci sono
<cristian_c> !image | Alex89
<ubot-it> Alex89: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Alex89> http://imgur.com/a/N8sDA
<cristian_c> Alex89: l'hai partizionato tu il disco?
<Alex89> No era già così
<cristian_c> Alex89: hai installato tu windows?
<cristian_c> Alex89: apri un terminale e digita: sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> !paste | Alex89
<ubot-it> Alex89: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alex89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13351197/
<cristian_c> sono tutte ntfs le partizioni, non c'è neanche una fat
<Alex89> Un mese fa ho dovuto ripristinare il pc usando i dischi di ripristino
<Alex89> Quindi è proprio come all'acquisto
<cristian_c> Partition Table: msdos
<cristian_c> Alex89: che pc è?
<Alex89> Hp Pavilion g
<cristian_c> e che windows monta?
<cristian_c> un portatile, suppongo
<Alex89> Il 10
<Alex89> Sì
<cristian_c> Alex89: allora, beh, l'hai installato tu, win 10
<Alex89> Quello sì
<Alex89> Ma preinstallato c'era il 7
<cristian_c> a meno che non sia un pc nuovo , ma non essendo gpt la tabella...
<Alex89> Ho solo eseguito l'aggiornamento, nulla di più
<cristian_c> Alex89: è possibile
<cristian_c> che ubuntu non riconosca ancora i win 10, perché troppo 'giovani'
<Alex89> Dava lo stesso problema anche con il 7
<cristian_c> all'inizio della fase d'installazione
<cristian_c> Alex89: allora è il partizionamento
<cristian_c> Alex89: è un pc venduto con uefi?
<Alex89> Non te lo so dire
<cristian_c> Alex89: hai il manuale del pc
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Alex89: mi sono accorto di una cosa
<cristian_c> Alex89: che spiega l'assenza dell'opzione 'installa accanto a windows'
<cristian_c> Alex89: la tabella del disco è msdos come puoi vedere , giusto?
<cristian_c> Alex89: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13351197/
<niconico> ciao ragazzi! con il comando: rfkill list
<niconico> mi esce: 0: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN
<niconico>  Soft blocked: no
<niconico>  Hard blocked: no
<niconico> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<niconico>  Soft blocked: no
<niconico>  Hard blocked: no
<cristian_c> !paste | niconico
<ubot-it> niconico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<niconico> scusate
<niconico> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13351657/
<niconico> mi esce questo dal comando, e comunque non mi va il wireless
<cristian_c> niconico: si possono dedurre due cose
<cristian_c> 1) hai una scheda broadcom
<cristian_c> 2) a livello di switch hardware (leggasi radio wireless) è «tutt'appost»
<niconico> Allora c'è una cosa. Ho spento una volta dallo switch e alla riaccensione niente più <<tutt'appost>>
<niconico> e ho anche la broadcom, si
<niconico> ma mi funzionava bene con un driver alternativo supportato
<ilmarce> Salve a tutti
<niconico> Ho provato da bios già, ad accendere e spegnere il wifi. Ma niente
<ilmarce> come posso configurare il mio telecomando ad infrarossi con lirc?
<cristian_c> niconico: 'un driver alternativo supportato' <- che driver?
<cristian_c> niconico: sei in dual boot?
<cristian_c> ilmarce: allora
<cristian_c> !irda
<ubot-it> infrarosso is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili
<cristian_c> !lirc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lirc'
<cristian_c> !info lirc
<ubot-it> lirc (source: lirc): infra-red remote control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.0-0ubuntu5 (wily), package size 361 kB, installed size 2291 kB
<cristian_c> ilmarce: poi ovviamente la configurazione specifica del telecomando, dipende dal telecomando stesso
<ilmarce> cristian_c non ho capito tanto scusa
<cristian_c> ilm
<cristian_c> è uscito....
<niconico> cristian_c: è il driver preso automaticamente dal gestore di soft. e agg.
<niconico> Sempre funzionato e solo ora dopo aver spento con l'interrutore non mi funziona più
<niconico> cristian_c: questo è firmware-b43
<niconico> potrei provare a rimuoverlo da terminale e rimetterlo?
<emy> ciao a tutti
<emy> mi servirebbe aiuto
<emy> c e qualcuno?
<emy> ciao
<cristian_c> niconico: non ricevo privati
<cristian_c> niconico: prova a disabilitarlo
<wilde> buonasera
<cristian_c> wilde: va bene la webcam?
<cristian_c> facetime
<wilde> io non riesco a procedere con l'installazione di drupal.dopo aver installato la lamp non riesco a procedere con mysql -uroot -p
<wilde> si,la cam va bene :)
<wilde> cristian,mi aiuti tu?
<wilde> nessuno mi aiuta a procedere?
<wilde> dopo l'inserimento della password mi nega l'accesso,mi dice using YES e nemmeno gli piace
<cristian_c> !info drupal
<ubot-it> Package drupal does not exist in wily
<cristian_c> !aiuto | wilde
<ubot-it> wilde: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<wilde> l'ho detto
<cristian_c> wilde: non credo che l'installazione di drupal sia oggetto di questo canale
<wilde> dopo installazione Lamp al comando mysql -uroot -p mi nega l'accesso.
<cristian_c> wilde: anche perché non abbiamo la minima idea di quali istruzioni tu stia seguendo
<wilde> va bene, ricerco la guida,era un sito inglese,just a moment
<cristian_c> !mysql | wilde
<ubot-it> wilde: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql
<cristian_c> wilde: eh. lo sai che qui le guide a risorse esterne non sono supportate...
<cristian_c> risorse esterne a ubuntu
<wilde> http://www.wdtutorials.com/how-to-install-drupal-8-linux-drupal-8-tutorial-2-article-video#.Vk44oYQy1Ya
<wilde> va bene,lasciamo perdere drupal
<wilde> intanto almeno il database?
<wilde> sono ferma li
<wilde> ho cercato una soluzione qui
<wilde> ma ho paura di fare tropi smanettamenti
<wilde> mesi fa ho interrotto questa cosa di drupal,perchè il temrinale mi restituiva delle cose assurde assai
<wilde> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1836919
<wilde> il fatto è che mi chiede una password quando con l'installazione della lamp non me la ha chiesta
<wilde> non vorrei fosse la password che avevo messo in precedenza
<wilde> avevo installato drupal 7
<wilde> cristian,ti stai consultando con i vertici?
<wilde> va bene,vado con questa che mi ha fornito ubot.it
<wilde> misql admin non me lo insalla
<wilde> mysql
<wilde> dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<wilde> mi abbandonate?
<wilde> Che significa risorse esterne a ubuntu?Io su ubuntu voglio fare un installazione,se no il programma me lo compravo bello e pronto e lo schiaffavo su winz
<wilde> neanche la password mi fa reimpostare
<wilde> qui c'è supporto solo per far funzionare linux su una macchina?
<niconico> cristian_c: gia ho provato a disabilitare
<niconico> niente da fare
<cristian_c> niconico: sempre da driver aggiuntivi?
<gigirock> Our hearts and thoughts are with our community members, friends and families around the world. We wish peace to all of you.
<niconico> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> niconico: dpkg -l | grep b43
<niconico> non succede niente
<neramarea> 'sera. aiuto. sto tentando di compilare amule-adunanza, ma ho questo problema http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13354124/
<gigirock> niconico, non hai nessun b43 qualcosa nei driver
<neramarea> e questo è il log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13354148/
<gigirock> neramarea, perche' devi compilare ?
<niconico> gigirock: cosa?
<neramarea> gigirock la versione dei repo ha seri problemi...
<gigirock> niconico, stai tentando di far funzionare il wifi ?
<neramarea> almeno ultimamente. e sto tentando questa via...
<gigirock> neramarea, ma amule in se e' un po' abbandonato
<neramarea> eh, ce lo so
<gigirock> e allora non usarlo...
<darionz> salve ragazzi posso chiedere una info?
<gigirock> !domanda
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<neramarea> alternative valide non ce n'è... e poi sono affezionato al muletto... inoltre non capisco perchè sul pc della mia ragazza (ubuntu 14.04.2) funziona tutto alla perfezione, e sul mio (14.04.3 fresco di installazione pulita) non vuol saperne...
<neramarea> comunque, la mia domanda è: che diamine ha gcc che non va???
<darionz> ho creato una usb bootable con unetbootin ma al termine (della creazione della pennetta bootable) mi compare un messaggio il quale dice che unetbootin non è stato installato correttamente ma conclude la procedura. quando avvio da bios la usb mi dice che manca il bootloader! help?
<gigirock> neramarea, vuoi mettere come e' carina la tua ragazza in confronto a te ?
<neramarea> ;-)
<gigirock> darionz, ma la chiavina la fai da win o da ubuntu ?
<darionz> da win7
<gigirock> allora aspe devi usare questo....
<niconico> darionz: usa lili
<cristian_c> !chat | neramarea:
<ubot-it> neramarea:: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<darionz> è un programma freeware?
<cristian_c> niconico:
<gigirock> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ darionz
<niconico> darionz: certo
<neramarea> cristian_c prenditela con gigirock... ;-) io ho un problema con gcc...
<cristian_c> niconico: quindi, che driver hai installato?
<darionz> grazie ninonico e gigirock.... adesso ci provo
<niconico> il b43 sempre, l'unico che sempre ha funzionato
<cristian_c> neramarea: se devi compilare sorgenti, non è questo il posto giusto per parlarne
<niconico> darionz: linux live usb creator
<gigirock> neramarea, vediamo sto config.loh
<gigirock> neramarea, vediamo sto config.log
<cristian_c> neramarea: ah, ti informo che tommy90 ieri sera ha scalzato il tuo record di 32 ppa. Lui ha fatto di meglio, ovvero 42 ppa singoli installati contemporaneamente
<neramarea> i miei erano 100 tondi tondi
<cristian_c> !paste | niconico
<ubot-it> niconico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> niconico: coaì vediamo
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13354148/ gigirock
<cristian_c> s
<niconico> che c'è?
<cristian_c> gigirock: neramarea gentilmente, spostatevi in -chat, o altrove
<darionz> scusate come persistenza cosa devo mettere? posso lasciare 0?
<neramarea> comandisì, comandi.
<cristian_c> niconico: incolla su pastebin la risposta al comando, qualunque essa sia
<niconico> cristian_c: nessuna
<darionz> quando premo il fulmine mi dice "conferma i passi da 1 a 3" .... nel passaggio 1 semaforo rosso .... passaggio 2 verde... passaggio 3 arancione
<gigirock> darionz, si lascia 0
<darionz> sorry passaggio 3 anche rosso
<darionz> la pennetta è ntfs va bene, no?
<cristian_c> niconico: quindi i driver non sono installati...
<cristian_c> i b43
<gigirock> darionz, sarebbe meglio fat32
<darionz> e poi mi dice che la versione di linux non è tra quelle compatibili... sto cercando di installare la 15.10 ma dopo averla caricata mi compare la 15.04
<darionz> provo fat32
<niconico> ><
<cristian_c> niconico: quindi, quali driver hai attualmente installato?
<cristian_c> niconico: puoi postare una schermata di driver aggiuntivi?
<darionz> ragazzi provo
<darionz> torno a farvi sapere grazie mille
<niconico> cristian_c: mi puoi dire di nuovo la riga di codice "dpkg"?
<niconico> sto usando il driver bcmwl
<cristian_c> niconico: dpkg -l | grep b43
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> peraltro non listato
<cristian_c> niconico: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<niconico> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13354694/
<cristian_c> niconico: hai insallato i driver sta
<cristian_c> niconico: digita anche l'ultimo comando che ho indicato
<niconico> fatto
<cristian_c> niconico: e possibilmente, incolla il link risultante
<niconico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13354974/
<cristian_c> product: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<cristian_c> e confermo che stai utilizzando i driver sta
<niconico> si
<cristian_c> niconico: e l'interfaccia wifi risulta disabilitata
<niconico> cristian_c: e dove?
<cristian_c> niconico: installa i b43, molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> network DISABLED
<niconico> si, intendevo da dove
<cristian_c> wl (proprietari) per chip con id: BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4313, BCM43142, BCM4321, BCM4322, BCM43224, BCM43225, BCM43227 e BCM43228.
<cristian_c> b43 (open-source) per chip con id: BCM4306 (rev 03), BCM4309, BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4318, BCM4322, BCM4331, BCM43224 e BCM43225
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installare_i_driver_open_source_b43.2Fb43legacy_con_connessione_internet
<cristian_c> niconico: che ubuntu hai?
<cristian_c> Per b43 installare il pacchetto firmware-b43-installer
<niconico> cristian_c: non avevo letto il 4312 nei b43
<cristian_c> eppure è scritto
<cristian_c> e tu stesso avevi affermato di averli installati
<niconico> avevo confuso con il wl
<cristian_c> niconico: ma quale ubuntu hai?
<niconico> perchè quello aveo e quello funzianava da sempre
<niconico> lubuntu 14.04 lts
<cristian_c> In Ubuntu 12.04 per LP-PHY (ad esempio BCM4312) installare il pacchetto firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<cristian_c> quindi questo non ti serve
<niconico> c'è bisogno del riavvio?
<cristian_c> niconico: e.....
<cristian_c> In Ubuntu 14.04 assicurarsi di aver rimosso il pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source digitando:
<niconico> gia fatto
<niconico> ho letto il wiki già
<cristian_c> niconico: hai dato apt-get update come prima cosa?
<niconico> si
<cristian_c> niconico: se ai fatto tutto, riavvia
<cristian_c> il pc
<niconico> ok
<cristian_c> *hai
<niconico> cristian_c: nada
<cristian_c> niconico: lshw -C network
<niconico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13355320/
<niconico> ancora disabilitata
<cristian_c>   configuration: driver=b43-pci-bridge latency=0
<cristian_c> niconico: ehhhmmm, perché sei root?
<niconico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13355356/
<neramarea> ...so che molti faranno la ola, ma... è sopravvenuto un problema strano: non riesco ad aggiungere ppa esterni: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13355340/
<neramarea> e questo accade per qualunque ppa
<cristian_c> neramarea: e ce lo dici anche=
<cristian_c> neramarea: semplicemente, il tuo pc si rifiuta di farlo
<neramarea> cristian_c, mi serve ffmpeg e nei repo non c'è più...
<cristian_c> neramarea: balle
<cristian_c> è tornato con la 15.04
<neramarea> ?
<neramarea> ma io ho la 14.04
<cristian_c> neramarea: e fino alla 14.10 è stato sostituito da avconv
<cristian_c> un fork
<cristian_c> !info avconv
<ubot-it> Package avconv does not exist in wily
<cristian_c> eh, beh
<neramarea> ah, ok... provvedo. ma riguardo all'impossibilità di aggiungere, che diamine è successo?
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-20
<cristian_c> niconico: ????
<cristian_c> neramarea: non ti porre troppe domande
<cristian_c> forse è un bene che sia successo
<neramarea> non direi...
<cristian_c> anche se ti provoca astinenza dal prendere a martellate il tuo pc
<cristian_c> !info ffmpeg
<ubot-it> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:2.7.2-1build1 (wily), package size 1200 kB, installed size 1813 kB
<niconico> cristian_c: ho risposto perchè ero root
<neramarea> ehm... avrei comunque necessità di sistemare la cosa...
<cristian_c> niconico: e qual'è la risposta?
<cristian_c> neramarea: che devi fare?
<niconico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13355495/
<cristian_c> niconico: a parte che esiste sudo per queste cosd
<neramarea> poter aggiungere ppa, mi pare ovvio...
<cristian_c> niconico: ma l'utilizzo dei privilegi non ti impedisce di acquisire sufficienti informazioni da quel comando
<niconico> si ma questo che ti ho mandato non era da root
<cristian_c> niconico: mentre l'utilizzo dell'utente root può recare seri danni all'os
<cristian_c> niconico: sei loggato come root
<cristian_c> e tanto basta
<cristian_c> neramarea: li vuoi collezionare tutti?
<cristian_c> tipo figur9ne
<cristian_c> figurine
<neramarea> su, dai... vorrei non aver questo problema, semplicemente...
<cristian_c> !ppa | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<niconico> mollo per stasera .-.
<cristian_c> niconico: vedo l'interfaccia wlan in basso, come compiti controlla l'installazione dei pacchetti b43 , e ci si risente
<cristian_c> alla prossima
<niconico> buonaserata a tutti
<ciano> buon giorno ragazzi un aiuto pls non riesco far vedere lo scanner aa simplescan
<ciano> stampante epson 3520
<ciano> e la stampa funziona bene
<ciano> che devo fare? potete aiutarmi?
<mariox> Buongiorno, sapete se la scheda nvidea 6200 presenta problemi con i driver nouveau? Grazie
<niconico> Buongiorno
<davcri> buongiorno :)
<niconico> davcri: per caso hai mai avuto problema al wifi?
<Carlin0> niconico, hai problemi al wifi ?
<niconico> Carlin0: si, ieri ne parlavo con cristian_c
<niconico> non sono riuscito ancora a risolverlo
<Carlin0> niconico,  prova a illustrarlo ... non si sa mai
<niconico> ti dico solo che ho una broadcom xD
<niconico> mi è sempre funzionata, ieri ho disattivato tramite interruttore, poi alla riaccensione non funzionava
<niconico> ho la bcm4312 che ha semre funzionato con il driver proprietario bcmwl
<Carlin0> quindi hai già installato i driver relativi alla scheda
<niconico> ieri cristian_c mi consigliava b43
<niconico> ma è stato inutile per ora
<Carlin0> niconico, sei connesso via cavo ora ?
<niconico> eh si
<neramarea> signori, buondì... cristian mi ha già cazziato, iersera, ma io risottopongo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13362580/ , e questo accade con qualsiasi ppa. premetto che ho già provato a reinstallare ca-certificates...
<Carlin0> niconico, sudo apt install pastebinit
<ExPBoy> !ppa
<neramarea> sta cosa mi sta facendo impazzire...
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<ExPBoy> niente supporto per i ppa
<Carlin0> niconico, rfkill list | pastebinit
<neramarea> ExPBoy ma io non voglio supporto per un ppa... vorrei capire l'errore...
<ExPBoy> l'errore è il ppa
<neramarea> questo accade con qualsiasi ppa
<krabador> l'errore è non capire che maneggiare ppa fa questo e non porta a ricevere supporto
<niconico> Carlin0: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13362612/
<niconico> ora è cosi
<krabador> specie se reiterato nel tempo
<niconico> ma se provo rfkill unblockall non va lo stesso
<niconico> riprovo
<Carlin0> niconico, metti anche sudo davanti a unblock all
<neramarea> mh. va bene. se un'anima buona mi volesse delucidare, mi sposto in chat...
<niconico> Carlin0: già fatto, e ora http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13362623/
<niconico> wtf?!
<krabador> niconico, la digitazione ...
<Carlin0> niconico, almeno qualcosa è cambiato : non è + bloccato
<niconico> Carlin0, si ma niente wifi
<krabador> niconico, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> niconico, iwconfig | pastebinit
<Carlin0> niconico, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | pastebinit
<Carlin0> l'ha già installato il pastebin
<niconico> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13362723/
<Carlin0> niconico, dai anche l'altro ...
<niconico> scusa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13362751/
<krabador> ifconfig wlan0 on
<niconico> krabador, on host sconosciuto
<krabador> ifconfig wlan0 up
<niconico> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13362842/
<niconico> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13362854/
<niconico> l'ultimo è
<krabador> niconico, il primo non serviva
<niconico> krabador, lo so ho sbagliato ti ho detto
<krabador> oh calma
<krabador> di nuovo sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | pastebinit
<niconico> calma? xD http://paste.ubuntu.com/13362891/
<krabador> niconico, funziona adesso.
<niconico> forse dovrei riavviare?
<krabador> sta già funzionando adesso
<krabador> se vuoi riavviare, fai pure
<niconico> krabador, ma non funziona, in basso a destra c'è la scritta "wi-fi disabilitata", perciò ti domando di riavviare
<krabador> "in basso"
<krabador> di che sistema?
<niconico> krabador, lubuntu
<krabador> niconico, senti. il sistema rileva "Alice-48231453"
<krabador> sta funzionando
<krabador> il task probabilmente non è sincronico
<krabador> riavvia
<niconico> ecco, riavvio
<niconico> krabador, niente
<krabador> niconico, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | pastebinit
<niconico> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13362984/
<niconico> krabador, non me l'ha fatto
<krabador> niconico, ifconfig wlan0 up
<krabador> niconico, sudo
<pippy95> Ciao a tutti :) volevo chiedere un aiuto per installare ubuntu
<krabador> per  il comando di prima
<krabador> niconico, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | pastebinit
<krabador> pippy95, chiedi
<niconico> krabador, quale di questi?
<niconico> ah capito
<ciano> mi vedere signori?
<niconico> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13363025/
<pippy95> volevo installarlo su un lenono z50-70
<pippy95> è possibile?
<krabador> niconico, rfkill list | pastebinit
<krabador> pippy95, si
<krabador> ciano, si
<niconico> krabador, il comando mi da lo stesso output anche con sudo
<ciano> non riesce vedere lo scanner epson 3520 e ho gia provato installare i driver
<niconico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13363049/
<niconico>  di nuovo si è messo su "yes"
<ciano> la stampa è ok ma niente scanner
<ciano> che devo fare?
<krabador> niconico, rfkill unblock all
<krabador> niconico, rfkill list | pastebinit
<pippy95> rieccomi, quindi come dovrei procedere all'installazione??
<niconico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13363099/
<ciano> qualcuno mi da un aiutino pls?
<niconico> krabador, ieri sera anche facevo questi passaggi, ma credo che al riavvio ritorna come prima e mi tocca fare sempre il comando rfkill
<krabador> !installazione | pietroalbini
<ubot-it> pietroalbini: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !installazione | pippy95
<ubot-it> pippy95: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> niconico, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<niconico> krabador, non cambia niente
<pippy95> quindi non dovrei avere problemi con l' installazione di schede video o wireless?
<krabador> niconico, madonna..
<krabador> pippy95, scheda video , se installi 15.10 , ed hai amd, non installare catalyst , nvidia nessun problema con il driver proprietario
<krabador> pippy95, entrambe di base funzionano comunque con il driver open
<niconico> krabador, e rfkill list tutto "no"
<krabador> niconico, dopo sudo ifconfig wlan0 up  , come abbiamo fatto prima , vediamo se indovini che comando ci va
<krabador> pippy95, wireless, se hai broadcom , vanno installati i driver a mano , successivamente all'installazione del sistema
<krabador> pippy95, altre vanno di base
<krabador> pippy95, puoi verificare masterizzando dvd o facendo pendrive, di ubuntu, mandando la sessione di prova
<niconico> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13363202/
<krabador> niconico, vedi che se ti ci metti
<krabador> niconico, sta funzionando anche adesso
<krabador> niconico, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<niconico> krabador, io lo vedo che sta funzionando ma non c'è connessione
<niconico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13363216/
<krabador> niconico, perchè magari ti devi connettere
<krabador> niconico, non lo fa da solo
<niconico> krabador, non sono cosi incapace xD c'è ancora la scritta wi-fi disabilitata
<krabador> niconico, e se ci clicchi sopra...
<krabador> non fa "abilitato"
<krabador> ?7
<niconico> krabador, la scritta è in grigio e non è cliccabile.
<krabador> niconico, lspci -nn -d 14e4: | broadcom
<niconico> comando non trovato
<krabador> niconico, copia ed incolla per favore
<krabador> niconico, spetta
<krabador> niconico, lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit
<niconico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13363279/
<krabador> niconico, lubuntu quale?
<niconico> 14.04 lts
<krabador> niconico, hai lenovo?
<niconico> krabador, si
<niconico> g550
<krabador> niconico, dpkg -l | grep bcmwl-kernel-source | pastebinit
<niconico> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13363321/
<krabador> niconico, sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> niconico, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<krabador> riavvia
<niconico> si+
<niconico> krabador, ora la scritta non c'è più. reinstallo quel driver o il b43?
<krabador> niconico, non hai mandato tutti i comandi
<krabador> niconico, si puo' sapere cosa hai fatto?
<Guest71591> Salve a tutti, ho appena installato inkscape, sapete se esiste un comando simile a crea contorno del testo o simili? in pratica come posso trasformare un testo in un oggetto vettoriale modificabile lettera per lettera?
<niconico> krabator , scusa? ho fatto solo il riavvio come mi hai detto
<krabador> niconico, ti ho mandato 3 comandi
<niconico> mi hai fatto disinstallare il driver che avevo bcmwl
<krabador> niconico, non hai letto bene
<krabador> niconico, <krabador> niconico, sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> niconico, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<krabador> <krabador> riavvia
<krabador> questa era la linea
<niconico> li mando ora
<niconico> fforse ho riavvianto e non ho letto, scusami ma mentre chatto ho anche la clientela che viene
<krabador> niconico, cerca di chiedere assistenza quando puoi essere concentrato
<niconico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13363430/
<niconico> krabador, posso installarlo ora il b43?
<krabador> niconico, http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Translation-en
<krabador> hai ppa di lucid
<krabador> accomodati pure a martellare il pc ;)
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep bcmwl-kernel-source | pastebinit
<niconico> ?
<krabador> niconico, manda il comando
<niconico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13363465/
<krabador> !chat | Guest71591
<ubot-it> Guest71591: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> niconico, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<krabador> e DOPO riavvia
<niconico> ok
<niconico> krabador, ora è ritornata l'immutabile voce "wifi disattivata" ><
<krabador> niconico, sudo modprobe -r b43
<krabador> niconico, sudo modprobe b43
<krabador> sudo rfkill unblock all
<niconico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13363549/
<krabador> niconico, la tua scheda 14e4:4315 rev 01  , è una broadcom attualmente nel focus di problemi
<krabador> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1385059
<niconico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13363561/
<niconico> krabador, un bug del 2014-10-24?
<krabador> niconico, leggi lo status
<krabador> niconico, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1422513
<niconico> krabator, a me prima funzionava con il driver bcmwl
<krabador> niconico, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | pastebinit
<krabador> niconico, io mi sto basando al fatto che da quando sono entrato hai detto di avere problemi con questa scheda
<krabador> non mi hai detto ne' cosa è successo prima
<krabador> ne' da quando tempo presenta problemi
<niconico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13363615/
<krabador> ne' cosa è successo immediatamente prima che presentasse il problema
<krabador> niconico, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Guest71591> Salve a tutti, ho appena installato inkscape, sapete se esiste un comando simile a crea contorno del testo o simili? in pratica come posso trasformare un testo in un oggetto vettoriale modificabile lettera per lettera?
<krabador> !chat | Guest71591
<ubot-it> Guest71591: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> niconico, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | pastebinit
<niconico> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13363635/
<MANERAT> Salve ho un problema tecnico nessuna chiavetta dati non viene riconosciuta
<krabador> niconico, riavvia
<niconico> si
<krabador> MANERAT, "nessuna chiavetta dati" ?
<MANERAT> chiavetta
<krabador> MANERAT, quante ne hai provate?
<krabador> MANERAT, su che pc
<MANERAT> 3
<krabador> MANERAT, su che ubuntu
<krabador> MANERAT, se non dici, non puoi sapere.
<niconico> krabador, poi
<krabador> poi... in che stato sei?
<MANERAT> hai ragione perdonami è la mia prima volta su un forum. Mi documento e ci riprovo.Grazie
<krabador> buahahahaahah
<niconico> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13363680/
<krabador> niconico, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1385059/comments/11
<niconico> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13363744/
<krabador> niconico, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<krabador> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | pastebinit
<niconico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13363776/
<niconico> krabador, stacco 10min e ritorno
<niconico> krabador, scusa eccomi
<bubbi> salve, ho installato inkscape e vorrei sapere se è possibile creare contorno di testo
<bubbi> come in illustrator
<bubbi> grazie
<krabador> !chat | bubbi
<ubot-it> bubbi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bubbi> grazie
<niconico> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13364118/
<mariox> qualcuno può dirmi se la scheda video 6200 agp risulta compatibile con i driver open nvidea?
<Carlin0> mariox, i nouveau sono buggati installa i driver proprietari
<mariox> ok, grazie Carlin0
<storman> hi
<ciano> buongiorno ragazzi
<ciano> mi vedete?
<ciano> ola?
<storman> ola
<storman> !
<ciano> ciao storman
<ciano> puoi darmi un aiutino?
<storman> dimmi
<ciano> non riesco vedere la mia stampante epson 3520 comw scanner
<ciano> mentre la stamoa è ok
<storman> version di ubuntu?
<ciano> stampa
<ciano> 14.4
<ciano> 32 bit
<storman> aggiorna ubuntu!
<ciano> si? e poi dici che funziona?
<storman> si
<ciano> provo subito
<storman> bravo!
<krabador> storman, fornisci sicurezze all'utente , per favore
<storman> va bene!
<storman> me ne vado!
<krabador> storman, su cosa si basa la tua risposta?
<krabador> storman, non ti ho chiesto di andartene
<storman> sulla mia esperienza
<krabador> sei tenuto ad argomentare il consiglio che hai dato all'utenbte
<krabador> storman, entra nel dettaglio
<storman> ho avuto problemi simili!
<krabador> storman, l'utente ha chiesto di una stampante ben precisa
<storman> addio!
<krabador> ciano, spero sia stato sufficiente
<ciano> krabador spiacente ma è tutto come prima
<krabador> ciano, non credo che tu abbia capito
<krabador> cio' che ho appena fatto parlando con chi ti ha dato il consiglio
<ciano> simple scan dice nessuno scanner rilevato
<ciano> ci sto battagliando da 2 gioni
<ciano> che devo fare?
<ciano> krabador?
<ciano> pronto? mi potete aiutare?
<ExPBoy> ciano, leggi qui se ti può essere di aiuto   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2266310
<ciano> ok
<ExPBoy> in pratica si tratta di installare i driver appropriati
<ExPBoy> se esistono poer linux
<ciano> niente da fare cmq grazie expboy
<ciano> le ho provate tutte
<ExPBoy> !epson
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'epson'
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ciano> exboy puoi prenedre il controllo del mio pc?
<max55> sera ho la connessione su ubuntu 14.04 che mi va a singhiozzo va da un massimo di 36 mb a 2 mb si puo fare quacosa
<max55> sera ho la connessione wifi su ubuntu 14.04 che mi va a singhiozzo va da un massimo di 36 mb a 2 mb si puo fare quacosa
<Aldo> help! non riesco ad installare ubuntu su ACER Aspire ONE..
<fuxia> Come installo l'aggiornamento di Chrome?
<Carlin0> fuxia, hai installato chrome ?
<nicox> niconico, mi hai rubato il nick? :S
<underdog_italy> buona sera
<underdog_italy> avrei un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 14.04 su un assemblato nuovo, qualcuno può aiutarmi cortesemente?
<WP> Ciao ragazzi
<WP> dalla versione Live, come si fa per non dover scaricare un programma tutte le volte ad ogni accensione?
<ale123> Buonasera a tutti, non mi funge più l'audio su Xubuntu 14.04. Credo sia conseguenza di qualche operazione non corretta nel creare a posteriori la partizione /home. Potete aiuarmi?
<akis24> WP:  dovresti crearti una live usb con persistenza  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=507536
<ale123> riposto xk mi è saltata la connesione:
<ale123> Buonasera a tutti, non mi funge più l'audio su Xubuntu 14.04. Credo sia conseguenza di qualche operazione non corretta nel creare a posteriori la partizione /home. Potete aiuarmi?
<ale123> Se clicco su "Impostazioni audio" mi dà questo errore: Connection to PulseAudio failed
<ale123> per favore, c'è nessuno che possa aiutarmi?
<ale123> rieccomi. qualcuno può guidarmi a ripare i vari pacchetti o configurazioni mancanti o saltate?
<max55> sera a tutti, ho la connessione wifi che va a tratti avvolte a 36mb avvolte a 2 mb si puo fare qualcosa ho ubuntu 14.04
<neramarea> sera. dite un po'... qualcuno ha provato il kernel 4.3? è affidabile?
<niconico> ragazzi io ho letto in giro diversi metodi per installare un kernel real time, e che poi ce ne sono diversi
<niconico> Chi sa quale è il più adatto per produrre musica ?
<vince> Buonasera
<Guest37319> Buonasera
<Guest37319> C'è nessuno?
<ficofico> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con samba
<ficofico> riesco a condividere senza password le cartelle che stanno nella home
<ficofico> ma solo quelle.... per tutte le altre mi richiede lato cliet la password
<cristian_c> ficofico: come hai configurato il server?
<ficofico> ho fatto da dolphin
<ficofico> sto usando kubuntu
<ficofico> ho solo condiviso la cartella e reso visibile a tutti tramite gui
<cristian_c> ficofico: dpkg -l | grep samba
<cristian_c> !paste | ficofico
<ubot-it> ficofico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lmgs> haloa, ho un piccolo problema con l'icona tray di Xchat (ma anche di altri client irc) su unity. In pratica se minimizzo in tray e poi vado a richiamare l'icona per riaprire la finestra del client viene lanciato un "doppio" al posto di mostrarmi l'applicazione già in esecuzione, come posso risolvere?
<ficofico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13374733/
<cristian_c> lmgs: di quale desktop parliamo?
<Carlin0> lmgs, prova con hexchat
<lmgs> unity
<lmgs> ok provo
<cristian_c> !info samba
<ubot-it> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.1.17+dfsg-4ubuntu2 (wily), package size 860 kB, installed size 11191 kB
<cristian_c> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<cristian_c> ficofico: controlla il file di configurazione
<ficofico> uboy-it non ho capito
<ficofico> ho provato anche ad editare il  file di configurazione, ho aggiunto security=share e guest=ok
<ansa58> salve
<cristian_c> ficofico: hai aperto il link?
<cristian_c> !paste | ficofico
<ubot-it> ficofico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ficofico: cosa intendi con 'tutte le altre'?
<ficofico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13374891/
<lmgs> sto cercando di minimizzare hexchat in tray su unity ma nonostante segua questo "On both Unix and Windows there is an included tray plugin. To enable minimizing to tray on exit go to Settings ‣ Preferences ‣ Alerts." non riesco a trovare ciò che indica
<ficofico> ho una partizione ntfs e non riesco a condividere nessuna cartella, così come non riesco a condividere la cartella di dropbox nella home
<lmgs> manca proprio la voce "enable system tray icon"che invece su xchat è presente
<cristian_c> ficofico: come sono organizzati i permessi nella partizione ntfs?
<cristian_c> lmgs: 'nonostante segua questo' <-cosa?
<lmgs> cristian_c:  "On both Unix and Windows there is an included tray plugin. To enable minimizing to tray on exit go to Settings ‣ Preferences ‣ Alerts."
<lmgs> se seguo per percorso la voce "enable system tray icon", così come su xchat, non c'è su hexchat
<cristian_c> lmgs: ancora non hai chiarito 'questo' a cosa fa riferimento
<cristian_c> a cosa faccia
<lmgs> cristian_c: seguo il percorso settings, prefereces, alerts ma non è presente l'opzione per attivare l'icona tray
<cristian_c> lmgs: hai riportat un testo in inglese
<cristian_c> a meno che non sia stato concepito da te...
<lmgs> cristian_c: l'ho trovato nelle faq di hexchat
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> un attimo
<lmgs> christian_c: mi è stato detto di provare hexchat ma non posso verificare se presenti o meno lo stesso problema di xchat perché come dicevo non posso attivare l'opzione tray. Attendo e grazie per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> lmgs: allora
<cristian_c> !info hexchat-indicator
<ubot-it> hexchat-indicator (source: xchat-indicator): Hexchat Indicator Plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.11-0ubuntu7 (wily), package size 7 kB, installed size 57 kB
<cristian_c> lmgs: ma non ho capito
<cristian_c> hai lamentato il problema con hexchat
<ficofico> cristian_c... i permessi sono utente:ficofico gruppo:ficofico
<cristian_c> !info xchat-indicator
<ubot-it> xchat-indicator (source: xchat-indicator): XChat Indicator Plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.11-0ubuntu7 (wily), package size 7 kB, installed size 53 kB
<cristian_c> ficofico: pastebinna
<lmgs> cristian_c: il problema è con xchat, con hexchat non ho idea se ci sia o meno visto che non posso attivare l'opzione
<cristian_c> lmgs: hai notato la presenza dei pacchetti dei repository della 15.10?
<cristian_c> lmgs: che ubuntu usi?
<lmgs> cristian_c: ubuntu 14.04 lts
<lmgs> xchat-indicator è già installato
<cristian_c> beh
<ficofico> cristian, questa è una cartella che vorrei condividere
<ficofico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13375346/
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/612912/how-to-re-enable-the-systray-indicator-panel-after-latest-updates
<lmgs> cristian_c: cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> lmgs: io eviterei però di installare il ppa
<cristian_c> e di procedere tramite github
<lmgs> cristian_c non so se ho ben espresso il mio problema visto che in quel topic leggo "re enable". Quando clicco nell'icona di xchat sul pannello, quella che appare nel menu a tendina che compare cliccando la busta da lettera. al posto di richiamare il processo attivo mi lancia un altro processo
<cristian_c> lmgs: che cosa lancia?
<lmgs> cristian_c: un altro processo xchat, ma non quello in esecuzione
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> lmgs: puoi postare una schermata del desktop?
<lmgs> cristian_c: cosa ti serve vedere, così faccio pulizia delle cose personali
<cristian_c> lmgs: il pannello
<lmgs> cristian_c: con il menu a tendina dentro il quale appare l'icona di xchat aperta?
<cristian_c> lmgs: sì
<lmgs> cristian_c: non so come fare. appena clicco stamp la tendina si ritrae
<cristian_c> lmgs: utilizza gnome screenshot
<cristian_c> con un timer
<cristian_c> lmgs: 'clicco'?
<lmgs> pigio
<cristian_c> !info gnome-screenshot
<ubot-it> gnome-screenshot (source: gnome-screenshot): screenshot application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.2-0ubuntu3 (wily), package size 48 kB, installed size 248 kB
<lmgs> christian_c: http://postimg.org/image/fxfeapu2h/
<cristian_c> lmgs: cosa ti è arrivato?
<cristian_c> lmgs: hai letto il workaround nella pagina del bug?
<lmgs> christian_c: http://postimg.org/image/fxfeapu2h/
<lmgs> cristian_c: parli del link di prima?
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat-indicator/+bug/1122853
<cristian_c> Looks like xchat-indicator works like it should, the problem is somewhere between messaging menu and xchat (xchat can't use the same instance, it create new one every time you start it, and messaging menu doesn't care)
<cristian_c> 1) open /usr/share/applications/xchat.desktop with a text editor
<cristian_c> 2) comment line "Exec=...."
<cristian_c> 3) add new line:
<cristian_c> Exec=sh -c "flock -n -x /var/run/lock/xchat.lock -c xchat || xchat --existing -c 'gui show'"
<cristian_c> lmgs: fatto?
<lmgs> christian_c, ho sostituito Exec= con quello indicato da te ma niente da fare
<cristian_c> lol
<lmgs> christian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13376649/
<lmgs> devo editare così xchat.desktop?
<cristian_c> lmgs: ma cos'avevi fatto prima?
<lmgs> cristian_c: niente, l'ho editato così
<lmgs> dovevo fare così o sto sbagliando?
<cristian_c> lmgs: e come l'hai modificato , esattamente?
<lmgs> ho editato Exec
<lmgs> scrivendoci =....
<lmgs> e aggiungendo sotto
<lmgs> Exec=sh -c "flock -n -x /var/run/lock/xchat.lock -c xchat || xchat --existing -c 'gui show'"
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lmgs: cosa c'era scritto prima?
<niconico> cristian_c, ti scrivo tramite wifi :P
<cristian_c> niconico: hai fatto piazza pulita dei ppa?
<lmgs> cristian_c: non me lo ricordo, era una stringa parecchio lunga
<cristian_c> lmgs: eehhh, mi sa che hai fatto danno
<cristian_c> lmgs: perché l'hai cancellata?
<lmgs> christian_c: allora come devoseguire queste istruzioni?
<lmgs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat-indicator/+bug/1122853
<lmgs> cosa si intende con 2) comment line "Exec=...."?
<cristian_c> lmgs: rirpristina la stringa precedente
<lmgs> christian_c: come?
<cristian_c> lmgs: puntini di sospensione può significare qualsiasi cosa
<niconico> cristianc_c: anche, e poimesso il b43 + fwcutter-b43
<cristian_c> lmgs: ed equival al nostro ecc...
<niconico> tipo un estrattore di firmware
<cristian_c> lmgs: ad esempio reinstallando xchat
<lmgs> cristian_c: ok lo reinstallo, e poi che devo fare?
<cristian_c> niconico: faccio notare che avevi pure attivato i proposed
<cristian_c> niconico: mi stupisce che il sistema non fosse ancora imploso
<cristian_c> lmgs: poi commenti la riga Exec
<cristian_c> e aggiungi quella citata nel bug report
<niconico> cristian_c,c'ho smanettato troppo
<lmgs> cristian_c: come la commento?
<cristian_c> niconico: occhio che si diventa ciechi
<lmgs> cosa devo scrivere dopo l'uguale?
<cristian_c> lmgs: riga senza commento
<cristian_c> lmgs: #riga con commento
<cristian_c> lmgs: non dopo
<niconico> cristian_c, pensavo di passare a debian per un sistema più stabile, credo.
<cristian_c> niconico: allora
<cristian_c> non è questione di debian, anzi
<cristian_c> niconico: che c'è la debian testing, che è tutto fuorché stabile
<lmgs> cristian_c: non sto capendo. Io apro con gedit il .desktop di xchat. Scrollo fino ad individuare Exec= . Poi cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> niconico: il problema è che 'c'hai troppo smanettato'
<cristian_c> niconico: ma se ti serve una distro rolling, debian è ok, così come archlinux
<cristian_c> lmgs: https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commento_(informatica)
<cristian_c> lmgs: in questo caso: '#'
<lmgs> cristian_c, ok e il cancelletto dove devo metterlo esattamente?
<cristian_c> lmgs: se devi commentare una riga, lo metti all'inizio, no?
<lmgs> cristian_c, chiedo perché non so
<lmgs> cristian_c, poi devo aggiungere sotto la riga commentata questo? Exec=sh -c "flock -n -x /var/run/lock/xchat.lock -c xchat || xchat --existing -c 'gui show'"
<cristian_c> lmgs: tutte le righe precedute dal simbolo cancelletto in un file di configurazione, vengono ignorate quando lette
<cristian_c> lmgs: sì, usi un comando personalizzato
<lmgs> cristian_c, va bene grazie, ci provo
<cristian_c> al posto di quello corrente
<cristian_c> lmgs: poi se non sbaglio devi riavviare la sessione
<niconico> cristian_c: tutto questo perchè mi serve un sistema più adatto per produrre musica, infatti penso che i ppa erano proprio
<niconico> di kxstudio ><
<cristian_c> niconico: e non puoi installare tali software in altro modo?
<cristian_c> (senza ppa)
<cristian_c> niconico: non so cosa ci sia in quei repository, ma credo che i danni li abbiano prodotti i proposed e magari i ppa di lucid
<niconico> sono quelli, perchè erano ppa lucid
<cristian_c> niconico: e quindi la cosa non ti aiuterebbe neanche su debian
<niconico> cristian_c: ora ho pulito tutto e rimetterli
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> niconico: ma io fossi in te li eviterei, e installerei i software con altri metodi
<niconico> cristian_c: giusto
<lmgs> cristian_c, niente da fare
<lmgs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13377605/
<cristian_c> lmgs: ma tu minimizzi l'applicazione o la chiudi?
<lmgs> cristian_c, la chiudo, appare la finestra che mi chiede se voglio minimizzare in tray e clicco sì
<lmgs> il problema c'è anche se clicco l'indicatore mentre ho la finestra aperta
<lmgs> se ne apre una nuova
<cristian_c> lmgs: fai una prova e minimizza senza chiudere
<lmgs> cristian_c, se minimizzo semplicemente si minimizza nel launcher
<lmgs> ma se clicco l'indicatore in tray parte un nuovo processo
<cristian_c> !info xchat-gnome-indicator
<ubot-it> xchat-gnome-indicator (source: xchat-gnome-indicator): XChat-GNOME Indicator Plugin. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.11-0ubuntu6 (wily), package size 7 kB, installed size 53 kB
<cristian_c> !info xchat-indicator
<ubot-it> xchat-indicator (source: xchat-indicator): XChat Indicator Plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.11-0ubuntu7 (wily), package size 7 kB, installed size 53 kB
<cristian_c> lmgs: posta una schermata delle preferenze di xchat
<lmgs> cristian_c, ok
<lmgs> http://postimg.org/image/53rpk9vnn/
<cristian_c> lmgs: ok, fai una prova
<cristian_c> lmgs: lancia xchat da terminale
<cristian_c> lmgs: minimizzalo e riaprilo dalla tray
<cristian_c> lmgs: vedi cosa esce nel terminale
<lmgs> ok
<lmgs> cristian_c, su terminale non appare niente e il problema persiste
<cristian_c> lmgs: dpkg -l | grep xchat | pastebinit
<lmgs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13378491/
<cristian_c> lmgs: ho l'impressione che xchat in quel menù a tendina non serva come tray
<cristian_c> ma per lanciare xchat
<cristian_c> (ipotesi)
<cristian_c> o per le notifiche, un po' come empathy
<lmgs> cristian_c, thunderbird e pidgin in quel menu funzionano come tray
<cristian_c> lmgs: https://launchpad.net/~fixnix/+archive/ubuntu/indicator-systemtray-unity/+build/7503613/+files/indicator-systemtray-unity_0.2.1-trusty0_amd64.deb
<cristian_c> lmgs: ma hai provato anche con hexchat?
<lmgs> cristian_c, ho installato quel pacchetto, che ci faccio ora?
<lmgs> no hexchat no perché non c'è la possibilità di abilitare il tray nelle impostazioni
<cristian_c> lmgs: riavvia la sessione
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-21
<lmgs> cristian_c, funziona ma mi sembra, onestamente, una soluzione un po' pasticciata
<cristian_c> lmgs: spiegati
<lmgs> cristian_c, in pratica ora ho 2 menu a tendina al per farne funzionare uno
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> lmgs: io quello 'con la busta da lettera' lo cnsidero un menù per le notifiche
<cristian_c> non una tray per le applicazioni in esecuzioje
<cristian_c> esecuzione/minimizzate
<lmgs> cristian_c, è menu per le notifiche per xchat, perché per pidgin e thunderbird è anche un tray
<cristian_c> lmgs: un menù per le notifiche
<cristian_c> è quello il senso della sua esistenza
<cristian_c> altrimenti non avrebbe quell'icona e non raggrupperebbe un 'certo tipo' di applicazioni
<cristian_c> appunto, applicazioni di messaggistica
<lmgs> cristian_c, volendo ripristinare tutto come faccio?
<cristian_c> lmgs: tutto in che senso?
<cristian_c> lmgs: rimuovere la tray?
<lmgs> cristian_c, mi riferisco all'ultimo pacchetto che abbiamo installato
<cristian_c> lmgs: lo disinstalli
<cristian_c> lmgs: anzi, prima fai una cosa
<cristian_c> lmgs: apri le preferenze di xchat, togli la spunta dall'opzione relativa alla tray
<cristian_c> riavvii la sessione, lanci xchat e vedi da quale dei due men
<cristian_c> da quale dei due menù viene rimosso
<lmgs> cristian_c, senza riavviare la sessione è sparito dal nuovo menu
<lmgs> riavvio la sessio comunque?
<lmgs> sessione*
<cristian_c> lmgs: allora, è ufficiale
<cristian_c> lmgs: xchat nel menù messaggistica non è riferito alla tray
<lmgs> cristian_c, ok posso almeno avere l'icona tray visibile nel pannello e non nascosta dentro il nuovo menu a tendina?
<cristian_c> quindi quel menù è ininfluente ai fini dell'utilizzo che ne vorresti fare tu
<cristian_c> lmgs: intendi il nuovo menù installato?
<lmgs> sì
<cristian_c> lmgs: http://askubuntu.com/questions/612912/how-to-re-enable-the-systray-indicator-panel-after-latest-updates
<lmgs> perfetto grazie
<cristian_c> Also there is a display mode "separately from the indicator" - on top of the panel like a dock. In this mode, the position can be changed by scrolling the mouse over the indicator. To change the mode position: press the middle mouse button on the indicator.
<cristian_c> lmgs: ehhh, spetta, leggi bene
<cristian_c> cosa ho riportato
<cristian_c> lmgs: separately from the indicator
<lmgs> ora me lo studio, grazie :)
<cristian_c> lmgs: non so se è quello che avevi chiesto (vedere anche le schermate)
<lmgs> sì più o meno, forse si tratta di abitudine
<lmgs> grazie ancora :)
<cristian_c> ok, prova con il middle clic
<johnny91> ciao  vorrei  mettere  il  file  d' installazione  di  ubuntu  a  64 bit  in  una  chiavetta  , va  bene  una  da  2 gb?
<Carlin0> johnny91, si
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<johnny91> Carlin0: ok  grazie
<maurizio1> il mio pc non ha più il sistema operativo posso scaricarci ubuntu avviabile su dvd?
<Carlin0> maurizio1, puoi installare ubuntu
<calamaro> salve, problema audio... in uscita va benissimo, in entrata la rec funziona un solo canale...
<cristian_c> calamaro: se non sbaglio, ci siamo già sentiti
<cristian_c> calamaro: intendi la asus?
<calamaro> cristian_c sì, alla fine ho montato la asus xonar... solo che mi fa questo scherzetto stereo
<cristian_c> calamaro: controlla alsamixer
<calamaro> cristian_c ho provato anche ad assegnare la scheda audio integrata, beh, fa lo stesso scherzetto... quindi a rigor di logica il problema non è la scheda audio
<cristian_c> calamaro: ma la xonar ha problemi su altri sistemi?
<cristian_c> calamaro: ok
<cristian_c> calamaro: e in live, invece?
<calamaro> cristian_c ho provato anche con più programmi... quindi non è nemmeno il programma
<calamaro> per provare in live come faccio?
<cristian_c> calamaro: come hai installato ubuntu?
<calamaro> ho portato il computer dal tecnico per un problema e ha formattato e reinstallato lui
<Andrea> Buongiorno , sono Andrea .
<cristian_c> calamaro: procurati il file .iso
<cristian_c> !ciao | AndreaGugole93
<ubot-it> AndreaGugole93: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<AndreaGugole93> Buongiorno sono Andrea , ho installato Lubuntu 15.10 in un netbook asus da USB cancellando completamente Windows 7 . Il computer si è riavviato , ma ora resta con una schermata nera e un trattino bianco lampeggiante .  Una soluzione? La ringrazio .
<cristian_c> AndreaGugole93: windows 7 è ancora supportato dmicrosoft
<cristian_c> da microsoft
<cristian_c> AndreaGugole93: allora, cerca di spiegare come hai preparato il supporto usb
<cristian_c> e come hai installato
<AndreaGugole93> Ho scaricato il file immagine di Lubuntu 15.10 , creato il file di installazione in una USB con Unetbootin . Ho riavviato il computer facendo fare il boot dall'USB  e ho iniziato l'installazione .
<cristian_c> !usbwin | AndreaGugole93
<ubot-it> AndreaGugole93: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> AndreaGugole93: utilizzando quale os?
<AndreaGugole93> Utilizzando Windows 7.
<AndreaGugole93> L'instllazione di Lubuntu è andata a buon fine , e il computer si è riavviato .
<cristian_c> AndreaGugole93: utilizza universal usb installer per creare il supporto usb
<AndreaGugole93> Da questo momento non riesco più ad avviare il netbook.
<cristian_c> AndreaGugole93: ma hai fatto il controllo dell'hash del file .iso?
<cristian_c> AndreaGugole93: ma in live si avvia?
<AndreaGugole93> non ho provato ad avviarla in live , sono andato ad installarla direttamente.
<AndreaGugole93> Sono un principiante di Linux , ho creato soltanto il file di installazione su USB e ho avviato l'installazione .
<cristian_c> AndreaGugole93: fai una prova in live
<cristian_c> e vedi che succede
<AndreaGugole93> Si ma non riesco ad avviare il netbook
<cristian_c> AndreaGugole93: in che senso?
<cristian_c> AndreaGugole93: non riesci ad impostare usb dal bios?
<AndreaGugole93> Il bios non mi riconosceva l'USB , quindi sono passato attraverso polp boot manager .
<AndreaGugole93> In questo momento sto scrivendo da un PC fisso , perchè il netbook una volta acceso mi permette solo di accedere al bios .
<AndreaGugole93> Io accendo il netbook in cui precedentemente ho installato lubuntu e resta bloccato in una schermata nera .
<cristian_c> AndreaGugole93: mi sembra strano
<AndreaGugole93> Appunto , e in questo momento non posso più avviare nulla in quel netbook .
<cristian_c> AndreaGugole93: che un pc senza masterizzatore dvd, non permetta di avviare da usb
<cristian_c> AndreaGugole93: e quindi come hai installato?
<cristian_c> se il pc non supporta il boot da usb
<AndreaGugole93> Quindi il boot da usb gliel'ho fatto fare attraverso plop boot manager che è un tool di windows che permette il boot da usb.
<cristian_c> AndreaGugole93: e non puoi fare lo stesso ora?
<cristian_c> avviando la live
<AndreaGugole93> Non posso più fare nulla in quanto accendo il netbook , può solo caricare la pagina del BIOS altrimenti resta nero .
<cristian_c> AndreaGugole93: perché non puoi usare plop?
<cristian_c> AndreaGugole93: non è che hai un problema hardware al netbook?
<AndreaGugole93> il netbook prima dell'installazione funzionava  . Ora plo non posso più utilizzarlo in quanto è stato rimosso insieme a Windows 7 durante l'installazione di Lubuntu
<cristian_c> AndreaGugole93: fai una cosa, procurati un masterizzatore esterno
<cristian_c> per il boot da cd
<ExPBoy> eh è sbagliato rimuovere windows
<cristian_c> AndreaGugole93: ma ripeto, strano che un netbook senza masterizzatore non supporto il boot da usb
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: windows 7, tra l'altro
<ExPBoy> già
<cristian_c> AndreaGugole93: i netbook hanno il boot da usb appositamente
<ExPBoy> AndreaGugole93, che netbook è?
<cristian_c> altrimenti come ci installano windows sopra?
<cristian_c> con la telecinesi?
<ExPBoy> carta carbone
<ExPBoy> AndreaGugole93, potresti gentilmente dirci marca e modello del net in questione?
<AndreaGugole93> Netbook Asus EeePC 1201HA
<ExPBoy> AndreaGugole93, dalle speciche che leggo sul sito asus il bios supporta il boot da usb
<ExPBoy> AndreaGugole93, prova a controllare meglio il bios
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: ehhh
<ExPBoy> AndreaGugole93, magari facci sapere :)
<AndreaGugole93> Riprovo e vi faccio sapere ! Grazie mille !
<calamaro> problema audio, in uscita tutto ok, in ingresso riceve un solo canale l'altro è muto... provato con 3 schede audio diverse fanno tutte la stessa cosa, provato con programmi per registrare diversi, fanno la stessa cosa, cambiato cavo stereo, fa la stessa cosa, da cosa può dipendere?
<gigirock> calamaro, terminale alsamixer
<calamaro> gigirock, poi?
<gigirock> hai tutto il mixer e quarda se nei canali in ingresso sono selezionati tutti e due
<calamaro> i canali di ingresso su alsamixer sono unici, non c'è left e right...
<gigirock> ...guarda sotto c'e' scritto mono stereo
<gigirock> con <> selezioni i canali....
<calamaro> gigirock, la barra su alsamixer in questione è nominata "cattura", ci sono una "s" e una "d" al di sotto di essa, se alzo o abbasso questa barra li alza e li abbassa contemporaneamente
<gigirock> ok adesso hai qualcosa da monitorare come line in ?
<calamaro> no, ho fatto tutte le prove possibili, credimi... abbiamo anche riformattato il sistema due volte...
<gigirock> calamaro, ha mai funzionato quel canale ?
<calamaro> sì, avoja
<calamaro> Problema audio, in uscita tutto ok, in ingresso riceve un solo canale l'altro è muto... provato con 3 schede audio diverse fanno tutte la stessa cosa, provato con programmi per registrare diversi, fanno la stessa cosa, cambiato cavo stereo, fa la stessa cosa, da cosa può dipendere?
<jester-> calamaro: ubuntu quale?
<calamaro> 14.04
<jester-> si ma quale
<calamaro> lts
<jester-> ubuntu kubuntu  xubuntu
<calamaro> ubuntu
<jester-> calamaro:  portatile o pc desktop
<calamaro> pc desktop assemblato
<jester-> la scheda audio integrata nella piastra?
<calamaro> allora, sì, il problema lo fa sia quella integrata sia un' altra inserita nella piatstra
<jester-> calamaro: installa pulseaudio e vedi si ti sistemare
<calamaro> sudo apt-get install pulseaudio ?
<jester-> calamaro: yesss forse pulse-audio
<calamaro> ok provo
<calamaro> jester- niente da fare
<jester-> calamaro: prova la live della 15.10
<jester-> usa un kernel di un po di vesrsioni superiore
<calamaro> non possiamo fare altro per ora?
<jester-> calamaro: non sono ferrato in materia audio, secondo me è il driver de kernel che non quaglia bene con la tua piastra, specialmente se è nuova
<jester-> calamaro: tieni docchio quando arriva cristian_c
<calamaro> jester- ok grazie per ora
<jester-> calamaro: provando da live conferma o risolve il problema
<calamaro> jester- non sono riuscito a provare, non ho avuto tempo di rifare una live, ce l'avevo su usb... dovrei rifarla
<jester-> vedi te, ma se non provi non risolvi
<calamaro> vero...
<calamaro> proviamo
<alessio_a> Buongiorno a tutti. non riesco a installare Ubuntu Mate sul mio HP pavilion g6, qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | alessio_a
<ubot-it> alessio_a: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> !dettagli | alessio_a
<ubot-it> alessio_a: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<alessio_a> Non mi fa l'installazione in dual boot, come opzione mi compare solo di cancellare completamente il disco
<cristian_c> alessio_a: ah, forse ricordo
<cristian_c> alessio_a: avevi già postato la schermata di gparted, giusto?
<alessio_a> Sì
<cristian_c> alessio_a: e poi non hai più risposto
<cristian_c> e infine te ne sei andato
<alessio_a> sì, perché il pc ha deciso di spegnersi e allora ho aspettato un altro momento
<cristian_c> alessio_a: ti stavo dicendo
<cristian_c> alessio_a: che hai quattro partizioni ntfs
<cristian_c> alessio_a: windows 10 da windows 7, giusto?
<alessio_a> esatto
<cristian_c> alessio_a: siccome hai una tabella msdos, non si possono fare più di quattro partizioni primarie
<cristian_c> hai superato il limite consentito
<cristian_c> ecco perché manca l'opzione nell'installer
<alessio_a> ah okay, solo che queste partizioni erano già fatte in automatico
<cristian_c> beh...
<cristian_c> alessio_a: entra in winz e controlla a cosa esattamente queste partizioni si riferiscono
<cristian_c> alessio_a: perché essenzialmente, ne va rimossa almeno una
<cristian_c> per far spazio a ubuntu mate
<alessio_a> una è la classica partizione che contiene i programmi, un'altra è la partizione con i dati e i file, la terza è quella con i file di ripristino del sistema e la quarta non ne ho idea
<cristian_c> alessio_a: in gestione disco dovrebbe dirti cos'è la quarta
<alessio_a> sempre su win?
<cristian_c> alessio_a: sì
<cristian_c> visto che sono partizioni di winz, dici
<alessio_a> okay allora vado a controllare perché ora sono in live, grazie
<Opossum89> Ciao, sto provando a installare Ubuntu seguendo i passaggi spiegati sul sito ma non riesco a entrare nella modalità di prova "try ubuntu without installing it"... O meglio, dà degli errori, poi appare la scritta Ubuntu per un po' e dopo si riavvia il computer su Windows
<Carlin0> Opossum89, hai fatto un dvd o una chiavetta usb ?
<Opossum89> Sì
<Carlin0> si cosa ?
<Opossum89> scusa, una chiavetta
<Carlin0> come l'hai fatta Opossum89 ?
<Opossum89> Usando unebootin
<Carlin0> allora Opossum89 2 cose : 1° controlla il md5sum della iso , 2° usa il programma che ora ti indico
<Carlin0> !md5 | Opossum89
<ubot-it> Opossum89: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<Carlin0> |winusb | Opossum89
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> !winusb | Opossum89
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<Carlin0> !usbwin | Opossum89
<ubot-it> Opossum89: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Opossum89> Sto facendo
<Carlin0> Opossum89, ma su che pc stai installando ? che cpu ha e quanta ram ?
<Opossum89> È un asus n551jw con windows 8.1 ram 8GB
<Lu2015> Buon pomeriggio. Ho installato ubuntu seguendo le regole. Ho messo il flag per installare i software aggiuntivi, ma non mi ha installato  Java. Come posso faree
<jester-> Lu2015: usare il ppa di oracle
<jester-> le open non è siano gran che
<Lu2015> Scusami, ma non sono molto pratico
<jester-> Lu2015: apri un terminale
<Lu2015> fatto
<jester-> Lu2015: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<giuseppe45> Ciao
<Lu2015> La tastiera non mi scrive sul terminale...
<giuseppe45> Non mi fa istallare i drive proprietari
<jester-> Lu2015: usa copia incolla da qui al terminale
<cristian_c> giuseppe45: chi non te li fa installare?
<giuseppe45> Ubuntu
<jester-> e quali driver
<giuseppe45> Vado su impostazioni
<Lu2015> fatto, ma devo inserire la password
<Carlin0> che errore da giuseppe45 ?
<jester-> giuseppe45: i driver di cosa
<giuseppe45> Non da errore
<Opossum89> Carlin0: la chiavetta è pronta
<giuseppe45> Non porta avanti il caricamento
<giuseppe45> Si ferma tipo a 1/3 del percorso
<jester-> giuseppe45: e tre quali driver
<giuseppe45> Il drive per attivare il wifi
<giuseppe45> E anche quello per attivare l'nvidia
<cristian_c> giuseppe45: broadcom?
<jester-> giuseppe45: da driver aggiuntivi? e sei collegato col cavo?
<giuseppe45> Si
<giuseppe45> Si a tutti e due
<jester-> giuseppe45: se la connessione è buona di solito va a buon fine abilitando in driver aggiuntivi
<giuseppe45> Infatti
<giuseppe45> Mi ricordo che nella 12.04 ci è stato 1 secondo ad attivare quello del wifi
<jester-> dovresti abilitare uno per volta
<giuseppe45> Ora l'ho lasciato tutta la notte
<giuseppe45> Ed e rimasto fermo
<giuseppe45> Cioe?
<jester-> giuseppe45: cambia il server apr
<jester-> apt
<Opossum89> Carlin0: funziona, grazie
<jester-> giuseppe45: abilitare la wifi e poi una volta finito i nviia
<jester-> giuseppe45: ma cambia il server
<giuseppe45> Cos'è il server app?
<giuseppe45> E come lo cambio?
<jester-> le fonti software
<Carlin0> Opossum89, bene :o)
<jester-> software
<giuseppe45> Come le cambio?
<krabador> giuseppe45, da terminale, software-properties-gtk , nella prima tab a sinistra, menu a tendina "scarica da"
<jester-> giuseppe45: che ubuntu usi
<giuseppe45> 15.10
<jester-> si ma quale sorella
<giuseppe45> Sorella?
<jester-> la rossa la mora la sciancata
<giuseppe45> Ma mi stai prendendo in giro o cosa?
<jester-> giuseppe45: ubuntu kubuntu sticassubuntu
<krabador> giuseppe45, se ubuntu o derivata
<giuseppe45> Ubuntu
<giuseppe45> Ubuntu 15.10
<jester-> giuseppe45: allora segui krabador
<giuseppe45> Ok
<jester-> scarica da-->italia-->un server
<giuseppe45> Ora come ora c'è messo scaricare da server in italia
<giuseppe45> Metto da server principale?
<jester-> no laltro e italia, srotoli e scegli un server
<giuseppe45> Io ho
<giuseppe45> Server principale
<giuseppe45> Server italia
<giuseppe45> E altro...
<krabador> giuseppe45, ce la fai a cliccare su altro?
<giuseppe45> Ok
<giuseppe45> Se non me lo dite
<jester-> coraggio
<krabador> giuseppe45, cristian_c ultimamente fa gli sconti ,per mandare questi comandi a domicilio
<jester-> <giuseppe45> Ok
<jester-> [16:16:25] <jester-> scarica da-->italia-->un server
<giuseppe45> Ok
<giuseppe45> Ora quale devo scegliere
<giuseppe45> Ce ne sono 6
<krabador> prendi quello con garr
<krabador> in mezzo
<giuseppe45> Ok
<giuseppe45> Ubuntu.mitror.garr.it giusto?
<giuseppe45> Mirror*
<krabador> si , poi chiudi
<giuseppe45> Ok
<giuseppe45> Ora riavvio
<giuseppe45> O provo direttamente?
<Carlin0> senza riavviare giuseppe45
<giuseppe45> Ok
<cristian_c> giuseppe45: quando cambi il server, dovrebbero ricaricarsi i repo
<giuseppe45> Ok
<krabador> giuseppe45, non devi riavviare, ma chiudere la finestra
<giuseppe45> Grazie mille
<krabador> alla chiusura ti chiede di ricaricare i server
<krabador> giuseppe45, aspetta, non è ancora finita
<giuseppe45> Ah ok
<krabador> giuseppe45, ha ricaricato i server?
<giuseppe45> Si
<krabador> giuseppe45, da terminale adesso
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<giuseppe45> Ok
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit
<giuseppe45> Ok ora?
<giuseppe45> Ho finito?
<jester-> ora incolla qui la url che ha generato
<giuseppe45> Ok
<cristian_c> uhm, niente link
<Lu2015> Devo fare altro per installare Java?
<jester-> Lu2015: certo a capire a che punto sei
<Lu2015> ho copiato la tua istruzione e ho dato invio
<jester-> Lu2015: quale te ne avevo date 2
<Lu2015> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<Lu2015> solo questa
<jester-> Lu2015: adesso sudo apt-get update
<Lu2015> forse una me la sono persa nella chat ma non mi sembra
<jester-> Lu2015: segui il labiale
<jester-> Lu2015: adesso sudo apt-get update
<Lu2015> fatto
<jester-> Lu2015: sudo apt-get install oracle-java9-installer
<Lu2015> Mi dice che alcuni pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte
<Lu2015> riavvio Firefox?
<Lu2015> O riavvio il computer?
<jester-> Lu2015: che centra firefox?
<jester-> Lu2015: i comando sono da dare nel terminale
<Lu2015> ok ho fatto, solo che devo vedere dei grafici da un sito
<Lu2015> per questo Firefox
<Lu2015> Tutti i comandi li ho dati sul terminale
<Carlin0> Lu2015, ma sei sicuro che ti mancasse java per vederli ?
<jester-> centra na sega firefox
<jester-> Lu2015: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Lu2015, hai chiesto giorni fa, per java, e ti ho fatto installare openjdk ed icedtea, l'hai fatto?
<Lu2015> Allora. Sì l'ho fatto, ma facevo partire ubuntu da usb. ora è installato sul computer. fuonzionava bene con la chiavetta
<jester-> Lu2015: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> Lu2015, allora ti bastava soltanto rifare la stessa cosa
<Lu2015> ma non avevo più le istruzioni che mi avevi gentilmente dato
<krabador> che potevi consultare , andando a vedere il log della conversazione
<krabador> !log | Lu2015
<ubot-it> Lu2015: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Lu2015> che faccio, riprendo quelle istruzioni?
<krabador> hai installato 15.10 ?
<Lu2015> 14.04
<Lu2015> Ho combinato troppi guai
<krabador> Lu2015, sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin
<krabador> Lu2015, hai fatto tutte le prove in live , per poi martellare l'installazione reale?
<Carlin0> è scappato :P
<jester-> mah
<krabador> già, metti che funzionava...
<Carlin0> ma openjdk non dovrebbe esserci di default ?
<krabador> no
<Kekko22> Ragazzi avrei bisogno di una mano per l'installazione di Ubuntu Touch sul mio Archos 50 Neon, potete aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> Kekko22, non credo che qui si occupino anche di smarthoni
<Kekko22> E dove potrei chiedere?
<cristian_c> Kekko22: informati, sul sito di ubuntu c'è una sezione apposita
<cristian_c> Kekko22: ma sappi che solo un numero limitatissimo (si contano sulle dita di una mano) di terminali sono supportati
<cristian_c> Kekko22: il resto sono progetti indipendenti ormai più o meno abbandonati
<manet> salve: mi consigliate ubuntu 15 al posto del 14? ho dovuto reinstallare il 14 per un mancato aggiornamento dopo il quale il pc a malapena si accendeva.
<Carlin0> manet, su che pc hai installato ?
<Carlin0> manet, cpu , ram e scheda video ...
<manet> dove trovo queste info su ubuntu 14? cmq un vaio con windows 7 di almeno 2\3 anni
<Carlin0> manet, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<krabador> Kekko22, i porting esistenti sono vecchi, basati su un'altra code base, che ormai ha 2 anni
<manet> si
<krabador> manet, la versione , in ubuntu , ha 4 numeri, e fidati , fanno la differenza
<Carlin0> manet, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> manet, cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<Carlin0> manet, free | pastebinit
<krabador> Kekko22, chi ha seguito la guida di cui parli, ti ha mentito,in quanto è per i nexus
<manet> ho fatto tutto quel che m hai detto da terminale
<Kekko22> E perchè hanno messo la foto di un S3 Mini?
<Kekko22> °-°
<Carlin0> manet, posta i link prodotti dagli ultimi 2 comandi
<krabador> Kekko22, sono tanti i misteri dell'universo
<krabador> Kekko22, ma una certezza è che i porting esistenti sono medioevali, e basati su una codebase abbandonata
<Kekko22> quindi è inutile che provo ad installare ubuntu touch?
<manet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13397743/
<manet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13397743/
<manet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13397743/
<cristian_c> però non è che uno guarda solo le figure..., ma legge anche il testo, prima di procedere
<Kekko22> Si ovvio, ho letto.
<krabador> c'è la nuova porting guide da febbraio di quest'anno, ma praticamente non ci sono porting
<manet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13397743/
<manet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13397743/
<manet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13397752/
<krabador> Kekko22, fatti un nexus supportato , ed installa ubuntu touch
<krabador> oppure fatti un meizu mx4 ubuntu edition
<Kekko22> mai e poi mai, non uso prodotti google.
<manet> è giurassico? :)
<krabador> o il bq aquaris 4.5 o 5
<manet> o degno di ubuntu 15?
<Kekko22> Si infatti anche se dipende dal costo
<Carlin0> manet, il 2° ...
<krabador> manet, senti
<krabador> vuoi per favore
<krabador> indicare
<krabador> la versione completa a cui ti riferisci ?
<manet> quella scritta a caratteri cubitali sulla home del sito
<krabador> manet, e puoi
<krabador> riportarla qui
<krabador> o ti esplode un braccio?
<Kekko22> Vabbè ho capito. Devo mettere mano al portafogli (di nuovo)
<Kekko22> Grazie di tutto
<manet> Ubuntu 15.10 "tutti i nuovi programmi, in un sistema sempre più bello e stabile. pensavo fosse solo un programma, ho cliccato  e sta aprendo
<krabador> manet, ecco, adesso almeno stiamo parlando di qualcosa di preciso
<krabador> manet, esiston 14.10 non piu' supportata
<krabador> manet, e 15.04 che sta uscendo dal supporto
<Kekko22> oppure posso provare a progettare il mio telefono personale...
<krabador> !chat | Kekko22
<ubot-it> Kekko22: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Kekko22> Ok
<manet> quindi, per quel che è il mio pc. quale versione mi consigliereste? come avrete capito dalla velocità di risposta e dal target delle domande, non ho particolari pretese, se non stabilità e facilità
<Carlin0> manet, installa pure la 15.10 , è + aggiornata
<manet> ora ho una domanda così stupida che mi vergogno a farla ma procedo... se clicco sull'immagine dell file ubuntu 15.10 che ho app scaricato, mi rende possibile "ripristinare" l'immagine solo su disco fisso o su chiavetta.. il dvd non sempre considerarlo (appare grigio opaco). ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<krabador> !iso | manet
<ubot-it> manet: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<manet> (anzi ritiro: ho cambiato pc e funziona)
<krabador> usbwin | manet
<krabador> se hai ubuntu , meglio usare dd
<krabador> che usb creator non va
<manet> ps se nell'installazione di ubuntu 15.10 gli dico di cancellare tutto... sistema da solo il programma di installazione tutte le partizioni? o cè qualcosa che posso fare a mano? ricordo che c è una partizione (swap?) per una specie di ram aggiuntiva che se ricordo la scorsa volta aggiunsi a mano
<cristian_c> manet: cancellare tutto semplicemente cancella tutto
<cristian_c> e crea partizioni per ubuntu sull'intero disco
<cristian_c> manet: nello specifico, l'opzione farà in modo che sul disco ci siano solamente una partizione ext4 per il sistema e una per lamsap
<cristian_c> la swap
<Carlin0> manet, usi ibernazione o sospensione ?
<manet> cosa intendi per ibernazione o sospensione?
<krabador> manet, l'unica cosa che si puo' intendere
<krabador> se uno le usa, lo sa
<manet> allora rispondo: non sapendo cosa significhino queste parole in ambito pc. probabilmente nessuna delle due :)
<Gigirich> Ciao
<krabador> manet, se non le usi, la swap non server
<krabador> *serve
<krabador> !ciao | Gigirich
<ubot-it> Gigirich: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Carlin0> manet, avendo 4gb di ram se non iiberni / sospendi potesti anche fare a meno della swap
<manet> ma si intende quando il pc rimane chiuso a lungo? schermo nero?
<Carlin0> manet, intendo quando spegni il pc , spegni o iberni o sospendi
<manet> la terza è la più dispendiosa ed è da evitare in caso di mancanza della swap?
<davide> x ibernare il pc con 15.10
<manet> in effetti a volte col 14 ci metteva molto a riaccendersi, dopo che lo avevo "ibernato"
<krabador> manet, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<manet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13398244/
<krabador> manet, c'è già la swap, fai partire l'installazione, selezioni "altro" selezioni la vecchia root, clicchi su un tasto change, che avrai sotto la tabella, selezioni file system ext4 con journaling, punto di mount / ,  selezioni la formattazione, e vai avanti
<ansa58> salve a tutti...... mi servirebbe un aiutino
<krabador> !ciao | ansa58
<ubot-it> ansa58: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !chiedi | ansa58
<ubot-it> ansa58: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ansa58> dovrei installare una Brother MFC-J650DW
<ansa58> scusami
<ansa58> e grazie.
<niconico> krabador, salve
<manet> grazie a tutti dell'aiuto. buona seraata
<krabador> manet, buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | niconico
<ubot-it> niconico: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<niconico> krabador, alla fine ho risolto quel problema
<niconico> ragazzi ma dove trovo il pacchetto linux-rt? :S
<krabador> ansa58, devi , o dovresti ?
<cristian_c> ansa58: elenca tutti i passi provati fino ad oa
<cristian_c> niconico: per fare musica?
<ansa58> devo se qualcuno mi aiuta
<krabador> niconico, che scheda audio hai a disposizione?ù
<ansa58> non ho provato niente, il problema è che sto imparando adesso
<krabador> ansa58, se devi, ti si aiuta, se dovresti , ti si aiuterebbe
<niconico> cristian_c: si
<krabador> ansa58, aaaah, ma tu sei partenopeo...
<niconico> krabador: la scheda non è delle migliori cmq
<ansa58> il problema è che forse sono stato troppo delicato ed educato, ok, devo !!!
<krabador> niconico, allora non attaccarti al kernel real time, se l'aspetto principale è lasciato al caso
<cristian_c> ansa58: allora prova semplicemente a collegarla
<ansa58> caserta
<ansa58> già fatto
<cristian_c> e vedere se la aggiungi dalla finestra stampanti
<krabador> ansa58, hai imparato a digitare il comando cd , nel terminale, seguito dal percorso completo della cartella?
<ansa58> niente da fare, i drivers presenti non sono adatti
<ansa58> ci provo
<cristian_c> ansa58: quali driver presenti?
<ansa58> quelli che ha in dotazione ubuntu
<niconico> krabador, io ho una uca222 della behringer per ora e volevo provare il real time
<cristian_c> ansa58: puoi essere meno vago?
<niconico> ma cmq il pacchetto linux-rt che leggo dal wiki di ubuntu dove è ?
<ansa58> mi dispsiace che non  mi so spiegare bene
<krabador> niconico, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<ansa58> i driver che devo installare io non sono presenti in Ubuntu
<krabador> ansa58, e dove sono presenti?
<ansa58> li ho scaricati dal sito della brother ma non li so installare, è chiaro adesso ?
<ansa58> li ho sulla scrivania
<krabador> Lu2015, scrivi pure in canale, ho i privati disabilitati
<krabador> ansa58, adesso è chiaro perchè finalmente hai detto cosa hai fatto
<ansa58> mfcj650dwlpr-3.0.0-1.i386
<krabador> il che è fondamentale quando si riceve assistenza
<ansa58> capisco
<Lu2015> scusami. Che posso fare: Java non funziona. Devo reinstallare tutto, con la versione 15.10?
<ansa58> però ti ripeto sono alle prime armi con Ubuntu
<Lu2015> e seguire le tue indicazioni dell'altro giorno?
<krabador> ansa58, devi scaricare questo linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1.gz
<krabador> dal sito brother
<ansa58> ok, ci provo
<krabador> ansa58, non c'è da provare, o lo scarichi, o non lo scarichi
<krabador> non iniziamo.
<ansa58> lo scarico, dammi il tempo necessario
<krabador> Lu2015, ti ho mandato prima, lo stesso comando
<Lu2015> lo ho eseguito ,
<krabador> Lu2015, che cosa hai fatto, col sistema, hai reinstallato?
<Lu2015> Allora. Dall'inizio
<Lu2015> ho provato ubunto dalla chiavetta
<Lu2015> tutto ok
<Lu2015> ho installato la versione 14.04 oggi
<Lu2015> ho messo i vari comandi sul terminale
<Lu2015> ma a differenza della volta scorsa mi dava tutta una serie di errori
<cristian_c> 'i vari comandi'
<Lu2015> e Java non parte
<krabador> Lu2015, esatto , contestualizza "i vari comandi"
<cristian_c> oggi tytti precisi
<niconico> xD
<cristian_c> tutti
<krabador> Lu2015, hai provato su chiavetta 15.10 o 14.04?
<Lu2015> 15.10
<krabador> Lu2015, fatti un favore, installa 15.10 , connesso ad internet, con spunta su software di terze parti ed aggiornamenti
<ansa58> linux-brprinter-installer-2.0
<Lu2015> ok
<ansa58> fatto
<Lu2015> Lo devo fare con la chiavetta?
<krabador> una volta fatta l'installazione sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<krabador> Lu2015, o usb o dvd
<Lu2015> ok, grazie
<krabador> Lu2015, una volta mandato il comando sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jre icedtea-7-plugin
<krabador> ed hai java
<krabador> that's it
<manet> salve, sono il manet di prima, ho problemi col file di installazione ubuntu 15.10, il pc non si avvia da dvd e quando provo a aprirlo dice "impossibile montare ubuntu 15.10 amd64" Error mounting /dev/sr0 at /media/matteo/Ubuntu 15.10 amd64: Command-line `mount -t "iso9660" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,
<manet> dmode=0500" "/dev/sr0" "/media/matteo/Ubuntu 15.10 amd64"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<manet> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,
<manet>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<manet>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<manet>        dmesg | tail  or so ............ cosa posso fare? grazie
<krabador> ansa58, scompatta il contenuto in una cartella
<krabador> ansa58, apri il terminale
<krabador> vai nella cartella in cui hai scompattato il file
<krabador> con il comando cd
<krabador> una volta li dentro , fai un fischio
<chesuccede> salve. sono manet: mi ha fatto cadere qualche sistema anti incollaggio?
<cristian_c> chesuccede: tecnicamente , flood
<chesuccede> come faccio a incollarvi il testo?
<cristian_c> !paste | chesuccede
<ubot-it> chesuccede: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !pastebin | chesuccede
<krabador> chesuccede, è scritto anche nel topic, non ti appare?
<ansa58> krabador,
<ansa58> scusami, non riesco, la cartella scompattata ce l'ho sulla scrivania in Driver
<krabador> ansa58, per una settimana
<krabador> ti è stato detto come fare
<krabador> lo fai apposta?
<cristian_c> ansa58: interessante, anche partenopeo ce l'aveva sulla Scrivania
<cristian_c> alla rubrica Curiosità
<ansa58> per una settimana ???
<ansa58> ma che stai dicendo ??
<ansa58> guarda che Ubuntu io l'ho installato oggi
<krabador> sisi, ok...
<krabador> allora
<ansa58> vabbè, lascia perdere
<krabador> con il gestore files, va nella cartella di scompattamento
<ansa58> la fiducia è tutto e a me da fastidio che mi si manca
<krabador> !chat | ansa58
<ubot-it> ansa58: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> ansa58: oh, era una Curiosità, non ti scaldare
<krabador> o segui le istruzioni, o arrivederci
<ansa58> non ho motivo di dire stronzate
<krabador> con il gestore files, va nella cartella di scompattamento
<krabador> una volta li, premi ctrl l
<krabador> copi il percorso completo della cartella
<krabador> vai nel terminale, che apri con ctrl alt t
<krabador> digiti cd
<ansa58> ok
<krabador> incolli
<krabador> invio
<krabador> quando hai fatto, fa un fischio
<krabador> ansa58, ah, a scanso di equivoci,digiti cd, premi la barra spaziatrice, incolli quanto copiato, e premi invio
<ansa58> fatto
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> ls -la | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo fa un link, incollalo qui
<ansa58> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13400953/
<krabador> sudo chmod +x linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1
<ansa58> fatto
<krabador> ./linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1
<krabador> invio
<ansa58> c'è qualcosa che non va: impossibile accedere a "linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1": File o directory non esistente
<niconico> help
<cristian_c> niconico: che succede?
<cristian_c> (non l'utente manet)
<niconico> cristian_c: hauhauhaauh
<krabador> !chat | niconico
<ubot-it> niconico: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> niconico: per le risate, c'è la ch<t
<cristian_c> chat
<cristian_c> o altri luoghi non virtuali più pertinenti
<niconico> krabador, il tuo "buahahaha" )??
<niconico> cmq scusate
<niconico> cristian_c: dal link che mi ha mandato krabador, ho scaricato un zip, contenente un kernel precompilato amd64 che non mi serve
<krabador> niconico, non pingare ad personam
<krabador> qui fai la domanda, e chi vuole risponde
<niconico> poi è presente uno script che mi dovrebbe ottimizzare ubuntu studio
<niconico> krabador, sissignore
<krabador> niconico, in ubuntu non è fornito kernel real time, l'utente se lo deve proprio andara a compilare
<krabador> niconico, e non prendere per il culo
<niconico> krabador, non mi permetto. Poi so che bisogna compilarselo
<niconico> cristian_c: come faccio partire lo script? è presente ancora nello zip, e nella mia home
<ansa58> aiuto !
<krabador> ansa58, ls -la | pastebinit
<ansa58> fatto, mi esce questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13401247/
<krabador> ansa58, sei uscito dalla cartella in cui è dentro il file
<krabador> come pretendi che il comando vada?
<krabador> hai chiuso il terminale tra un comando e l'altro
<krabador> e devi spiegarmi perchè
<ansa58> ma no
<krabador> ah no?
<ansa58> se vuoi ti faccio la copia di tutto quello che veda a terminale e te la invio
<krabador> e allora perchè adesso sei nella /home/utente , nel terminale
<ansa58> ti giuro
<krabador> ansa58, non serve
<krabador> lo vedo benissimo in che cartella sei
<ansa58> ho tutti i comandi che mi hai dettato a terminale
<krabador> ansa58, sei nella home
<krabador> il file non è nella home
<krabador> il comando non andrà mai
<krabador> non c'è finito da solo, nella home
<krabador> quindi per favore, smettila
<krabador> tra l'altro 'sta scena è durata una settimana intera
<ansa58> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<ansa58> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<ansa58> angelo@angelo-System-Product-Name:~$ cd home /scrivania /driver
<ansa58> bash: cd: home: File o directory non esistente
<ansa58> angelo@angelo-System-Product-Name:~$ cd home scrivania driver
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> una settimanda intera , e neanche copia/incolla ha mai dato
<ansa58> rieccomi
<cristian_c> ansa58: ce l'hai fatta a mandare il comando corretto?
<krabador> <krabador> con il gestore files, va nella cartella di scompattamento
<krabador> <krabador> una volta li, premi ctrl l
<krabador> <krabador> copi il percorso completo della cartella
<krabador> <krabador> vai nel terminale, che apri con ctrl alt t
<krabador> <krabador> digiti cd
<krabador> <krabador> incolli
<krabador> <krabador> invio
<krabador> <krabador> ansa58, ah, a scanso di equivoci,digiti cd, premi la barra spaziatrice, incolli quanto copiato, e premi invio
<krabador> il tutto dalle 18:56, non ci mettere un ora , per favore.
<ansa58> ho aperto la cartella dove ho i driver e ho fatto: apri nel terminale
<krabador> ansa58, vuoi un applauso?
<krabador> ansa58, ls -la | pastebinit
<ansa58> no, non ero sicuro
<ansa58> scusami
<ansa58> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13401591/
<krabador> ./linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1
<krabador> non chiudere e riaprire il terminale
<krabador> ma copia, incolla questo,e premi invio
<ansa58> Only root can perform this operation.
<krabador> sudo sh linux-brprinter-installer-2.0.0-1
<ansa58> -e -n Input model name ->
<krabador> metti il modello della stampante
<ansa58> brother mfc-j650dw
<ansa58> -e
<ansa58> -e Driver-packages cannot be found.
<ansa58> -e  Confirm the model name.
<krabador> ansa58, inserisci questo modello, in questo modo, quando richiesto  MFCJ470DW
<ansa58> MFCJ470DW
<ansa58> -e
<ansa58> -e You are going to install following packages.
<ansa58> -e    mfcj470dwlpr-3.0.0-1.i386.deb
<ansa58> -e    mfcj470dwcupswrapper-3.0.0-1.i386.deb
<ansa58> -e -n select the number of destination Device URI. ->
<cristian_c> ansa58: puoi utilizzare pastebin se sono tante righe?
<ansa58> scusmi ma ti ripeto che stò imparando
<ansa58> non sono pratico di Ubuntu
<ansa58> spero di non esservi troppo di peso
<krabador> !pastebinit | ansa58
<ubot-it> ansa58: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<krabador> non si puo' incollare qui
<ansa58> scusatemi
<krabador> !pastebin | ansa58
<ubot-it> ansa58: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ansa58> grazie
<krabador> ansa58, per favore, non abbiamo tutta la notte
<ansa58> aspetto ordini
<cristian_c> ansa58: incolla il link al paste
<cristian_c> questo ti s'era chiesto
<cristian_c> invece che incollzre spezzoni di output del terminale, qui in canale
<ansa58> -e -n select the number of destination Device URI. ->
<cristian_c> !paste | ansa58
<ubot-it> ansa58: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ansa58: apri il sito, incolli il testo, ibdichi il nick, premi paste e incolli qui il link
<krabador> ansa58, qua non è questione di esperienza
<krabador> non fai quello che ti si chiede
<krabador> se non hai voglia, puoi andare, nessun problema.
<ansa58> quant'è bello quando non hai bisogno di nessuno
<krabador> ansa58, concentrati e non sparare cazzate, per favore
<krabador> è un ora e mezza che stai qui , per 2 comandi da terminale+
<ansa58> cmq pare che ho inviato tutto attraverso  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> no, non l'hai fatto
<cristian_c> ansa58: prima avevi incollato su pastebin la risposta ad alcuni comandi
<krabador> hai incollato il sito
<krabador> non il tuo
<ansa58> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13402199/
<cristian_c> ansa58: cos'è che te lo impedisce invece ora?
<krabador> cristian_c, prima erano pastebinit
<ansa58> l'ignoranza
<krabador> ansa58, fidati , non è ignoranza
<cristian_c> ah.
<krabador> in questo caso.
<ansa58> te l'ho detto che non sono troppo pratico
<ansa58> però, cavolo, voi di pazienza ne avete tanta
<krabador> ansa58, -e -n Will you specify the Device URI? [Y/n] ->      qui devi dire no
<ansa58> -e dpkg -i --force-all brscan-skey-0.2.4-1.amd64.deb
<ansa58> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13402344/
<krabador> l'hai attaccata usb?
<ansa58> si
<ansa58> certo
<krabador> premi invio senza inserire ip
<ansa58> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13402519/
<ansa58> ci metto ip ?
<cristian_c> ansa58: allora
<ansa58> ?
<cristian_c> un attimo puoi averlo?
<cristian_c> ansa58: hai l'ip dello scanner?
<ansa58> anche di più
<ansa58> ho l'ip della stampante
<cristian_c> se hai dhcp funzionerà non per tanto tempo
<ansa58> va bene
<ansa58> finchè và và
<cristian_c> ansa58: nella lista avresti dovuto scegliere usb
<cristian_c> o meglio ancora dire 'n' per far selezionare automaticamente
<ansa58> perchè che ho scelto?
<cristian_c> allora, ho visto che basta il nodename
<ansa58> cioè?
<cristian_c> non per forza l'ip
<ansa58> dove prendo il nodename?
<cristian_c> ansa58: per non perdersi inserisci l'ip dello scanner
<cristian_c> ansa58: ma hai premuto invio?
<ansa58> inserito
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> pastebinna
<ansa58> grazie
<cristian_c> ansa58: fatto?
<ansa58> si
<cristian_c> posta il link qui
<ansa58> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13403130/
<krabador> ansa58, riavvia, prova la stampante
<cristian_c> ansa58: dopo aver premuto invio hai digitato l'ip?
<ansa58> si
<ansa58> è ita
<ansa58> è andata
<ansa58> non so come ringraziare
<ansa58> dire grazie è poco
<ansa58> avete una santa pazienza
<ansa58> cmq Grazie e scusate l'ignoranza.
<krabador> stappiamo una bottiglia :D
<ansa58> champagne
<ansa58> grazie di nuovo e buona notte. (non sono partenope)
<max55> sera ho problemi di connessione ho trovato questo                :Per migliorare la nostra connessione Wi-Fi su Ubuntu editare il file sysctl.conf
<Carlin0> max55, trovato dove ?
<max55> linux fridom ma continua aspetta
<max55> Ed aggiungiamo in fondo:
<max55> net.ipv4.tcp_syncookies = 1
<max55> net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling = 0
<max55> net.ipv4.tcp_ecn = 0
<krabador> max55, hai cercato e trovato quella cosa, per quale problema, di base?
<max55> la connessione va a singhiozzo
<max55> va da un massimo di 36mb a 3mb a secondo
<krabador> max55, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<max55> di cosa devo mandarti il paste mi scrivi il comando
<krabador> max55, copia ed incolla entrambi nel terminale
<krabador> premi invio per ognuno
<krabador> incolla il link prodotto dall'ultimo
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13407685/
<max55> e giusto cosi?
<krabador> si, giusto
<krabador> che ubuntu ^
<krabador> ?
<max55> 1404
<krabador> la wireless è wpa2
<max55> non lo so non e mia la rete
<max55> mi da il segnale un mio amico
<krabador> con le atheros, le reti wpa2 funzionano meglio
<max55> qundi e un problema di rete non mio
<krabador> max55, echo 'options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> riavvia , vedi se hai il problema
<max55> echo 'options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf   e tutto questo il comando
<krabador> copia ed incolla nel terminale tutta la linea
<max55> ok
<max55> riavvio
<max55> sera oscilla ancora a toccato massimo 54mb a secondo
<max55> adesso e stabile su 24mb
<Carlin0> è
<max55> mi riferisco alla connessione
<krabador> max55, ma cade?
<max55> a toccato una volta 2mb
<Carlin0> ha
<Carlin0> max55, sei italiano ?
<max55> 2 volte
<max55> diciamo di si perche
<max55> sono italiano siciliano
<krabador> ok
<Carlin0> perchè non conosci l'uso dei verbi ausiliari
<krabador> beh, dai , l'utente s'è sbagliato
<Carlin0> è stabile , ha toccato
<max55> e vabbe niete ci fa
<max55> e ferma su 24 mb a secondo sembra meglio di prima
<krabador> bene
<max55> grazie kabrador
<krabador> di niente
<max55> ho da chidervi un altra cosa che non riguarda ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> ok max55 allora entra nel canale chat
<max55> ma e di unity
<krabador> e allora chiedi
<max55> posso istallarla su debian?
<Carlin0> debian è la mamma di ubuntu , vuoi fare un incesto
<krabador> max55, ti piace unity?
<max55> si
<Carlin0> unity gira solo su ubuntu e opensuse so che ha un repo dedicato
<Carlin0> le altre distro lo ignorano
<krabador> diciamo che non puoi
<krabador> perchè potresti ma non è facile, e non funziona gran ch
<krabador> che
<max55> ok
<max55> traballa dinuovo
<Carlin0> rischi un sacco di incompatibilità sopratutto se cercheresti di metterlo su debian stable
<max55> molto gentili
<krabador> max55, l'importante è che non cada
<max55> non cade
<max55> va 2e poi risale
<max55> ma perche fa cosi
<max55> adesso 1
<Carlin0> in primis perchè non hai il router in casa tua , quindi il segnale deve attraversare dei muri
<max55> si e come tu  dici
<max55> e quindi e quello
<krabador> max55, ogni tanto, però, non voglio importi niente, ma mettilo un accento sulla e
<krabador> non ci va sempre
<max55> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<max55> sudo iwconfig
<max55> sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<max55> ho trovato questo
<max55> scusate pre il modo in cui scrivo
<Carlin0> max55, non fidarti di tutto ciò che trovi in rete
<max55> per questo chiedo
<krabador> max55, devi consultare solo documentazione ufficiale
<Carlin0> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<max55> allora piccoli ma grandi aladini di ubuntu niente altre magie non chiedetemi le virgole ok!!
<krabador> perchè, te le ha vietate il medico?
<max55> non le mastico bene
<max55> come le e
<max55> be signori una buona serata e grazie per aver ricevuto le vostre attenzioni Grazie alla prossima
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<Stress> Buonasera a tutti. Sono alla terza reinstallazione di Xubuntu e comincio a perdere un po la pazienza.
<max55> ache a voi ciao
<krabador> Stress, che xubuntu, su che pc
<Stress> Ora si pianta sulla finestra di avvio, quella tutta azzurra e non si muove piu da li. Potete aiutarmi _
<krabador> !dettagli | Stress
<ubot-it> Stress: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Stress> ?
<Stress> ok, scusate lo sfogo. Dunque Xubuntu 14.04 lts, installato su pc toshiba satellite c850D -10w dove fino a qualche giorno fa girava perfettametne ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Stress> Ho seguito guide post installazione, scaricato aggiornamenti e usato perfettamente Xubuntu fino a poco fa. Poi ho spento e al riavvio si pianta sulla videata iniziale
<Stress> non ho dual boot (anche provando con boot-repair da live mi ha creato una sorta di dual boot virtuale, credo)
<Stress> fine.
<krabador> Stress, accendi , alla prima linea di grub, appena appare, premi il tasto e
<krabador> cancelli le parole quiet splash, premi f10
<krabador> e vedi dove si blocca
<Stress_> Ok, mi sono connesso da altro pc cosi eseguo quel che suggerite
<Stress_> Peccaato..ho perso il vs messaggio... Dunque, ho riavviato e schiacciato e. Ora è comparsa videata setparams 'Ubuntu'. Che devo fare ora?
<krabador> cancellare quiet splash
<krabador> premere f10
<Stress_> Cancello proprio solo le due parole quiet splash che si trovano nella penultima riga? O anche $vt_handoff?
<krabador> Stress_, non sto andando ad indovinelli
<krabador> datti una mossa
<Stress_> Abbi pazienza, per me è arabo. Cmq ho cancellato e schiacciato f10.  Ha detto che non trovava alcuni file e poi ha cominciato a scorrere pagine di righe di codice
<krabador> segnala, se si blocca, cosa c'è scritt o
<Stress_> E ora è fermo su una videata nera con tre stringhe: *starting cups printing spooler/server; *starting Samba Auto-reload Integration; *stopping Samba Auto-reload Integration (tutte e tre le righe hanno l'OK)
<Stress_> È fermo qui da un bel po'
<krabador> Stress_, puoi verificare l'md5 del file iso che hai usato per fare il supporto di installazione^
<krabador> ?
<krabador> !md5 | Stress_
<ubot-it> Stress_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<Stress_> Il mio live è su chiavetta usb. È quella che andrebbe verificata, giusto? In questo caso che comando devo dare per farla analizzare?
<krabador> devi controllare prima il file iso
<krabador> scaricato da interne
<Stress_> Non ce l'ho con me... è sul hhd esterno in cui avevo fatto i backup prima di mettere xubuntu..
<f843d0> Stress_: puoi sempre partire live da chiavetta, montare l'HDD esterno e controllare l'MD5 dell'iso
<Stress_> Come ho detto, non ce l'ho con me l'hdd esterno...
<f843d0> Stress_: ad ogni modo, prima hai scritto di aver installato, "fatto cose", aggiornato e riavviato...
<f843d0> Stress_: hai provato ad installare, avviare, non fare niente, riavviare?
<krabador> Stress_, avvia la macchina, seleziona la seconda voce di grub
<krabador> successivamente ancora la seconda voce
<krabador> ovvero recovery
<Stress_> Fatto
<krabador> se parte, attacchi un cavo lan, selezioni networking
<krabador> poi root
<Stress_> Couldn't find support for device at 'sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.1/0000:06:00.0' : noy supported by any plugin
<krabador> è bloccato li ?
<Stress_> Non ho una lan, ma un roouter wi-fi connesso tramite usb
<Stress_> Sì
<krabador> Stress_, per la manutenzione serve la lan
<Stress_> Che stresssssssss
<krabador> Stress_, puoi evitarlo non usandolo, se non sei attrezzato
<krabador> Stress_, carica la pendrive in sessione live, la sessione di prova
<krabador> fa ulteriore backup nel tuo famoso disco esterno di quello che ti puo' servire
<krabador> scarica xubuntu 15.10 , fa il supporto di installazione
<krabador> ed installa 15.10
<erman> sera
<krabador> !ciao | erman
<ubot-it> erman: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<erman> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano? ho un problema con il commando "make"
<krabador> !chat | erman
<ubot-it> erman: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<erman> grazie
<ugauga> salve: ho scaricato l'immagine di ubuntu 15.10 ma il pc non si avvia da disco e quando provo ad aprirlo da errore.. qualcuno è in grado di aiutarmi a risolvere il problema? sto usando ubuntu 14 e vorrei passare al 15
<krabador> ugauga, come hai masterizzato la iso?
<ugauga> con brasero
<krabador> ugauga, era spuntata la voce per la chiusura della sessione di masterizzazione?
<ugauga> si, se ricordo ha pure espulso il disco
<ugauga> da un complicatissimo errore
<ugauga> quando provo ad aprirlo
<ugauga> dicendo "impossibile montare ubuntu 15.10"
<krabador> ugauga, sicuro che lettore dvd, e supporto siano integri?
<krabador> ugauga, puoi controllare l'md5 della iso scaricata?
<krabador> !md5 | ugauga
<ubot-it> ugauga: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<ugauga> con lo stesso dvd ho reinstallato ieri ubuntu 14, quindi dovrebbe essere intatto
<krabador> ugauga, su che pc?
<ugauga> sul sony vaio che questo pomeriggio (ero manet) mi avete detto essere apposto per ubuntu 15
<krabador> ugauga, ha uefi ?
<ugauga> non so cosa sia..
<krabador> ugauga, se riscrivibile, fa una formattazione completa del supporto
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso#Masterizzare_con_Ubuntu
<krabador> e riprova
<ugauga> ora procedo con calma e vediamo se riesco a combinare qualcosa. grazie
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> echo "blacklist xpad" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<krabador> ops
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-22
<d^_^b_> ciao
<d^_^b_> c'è qualcuno?
<calamaro> cristian_c ho fatto una prova (per quel problema audio) con una live 15.10... purtroppo il problema persiste...
<cristian_c> calamaro: sei siuro non si tratti di un problema hardware?
<cristian_c> *sicuro
<cristian_c> calamaro: esempio, problemi della mobo
<calamaro> non saprei... cristian_c l'unica cosa che è stata fatta di recente è l'aggiunta di un hard disk... può essere che abbia "rubato" spazio ad un canale audio?
<cristian_c> calamaro: non c'è un collegamento logico tra le due cose
<cristian_c> calamaro: se invece hai toccato inavvertitamente la scheda madre, può anche essere
<calamaro> infatti, cristian_c però se è stata fatta una modifica di recente quella è l'unica... io non ci ho messo mani dentro...
<calamaro> è come se la scheda madre non traducesse o non ricevesse correttamente la scheda audio, secondo me... cristian_c
<f843d0> calamaro: amixer ti dichiara la scheda con due canali?
<calamaro> f843d0, in realtà seguendo la guida "risoluzioni audio" e dando questo comando: "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav" io ricevo questo: "WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Frequenza 48000 Hz, Mono" anziché questo: "Wave '/usr/share/sounds/startup.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Samplingrate:
<calamaro> 44100 Hz, Stereo" è quel "mono" che mi da da pensare...
<calamaro> però in unscita funzionano entrambi i canali
<f843d0> calamaro: Front_Center.wav potrebbe essere mono
<f843d0> calamaro: dovresti piuttosto provare aplay -c 2 /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<calamaro> f843d0 mi restituisce: /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav: File o directory non esistente
<f843d0> calamaro: ls /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav risponde?
<calamaro> impossibile accedere a /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav: File o directory non esistente
<f843d0> calamaro: quindi non riprodurre un file non esistente non e` direttamente un problema di canali
<calamaro> f843d0, non so se hai seguito il problema principale... in pratica in uscita tutto bene, in entrata invece mentre registra riceve solo un canale...
<calamaro> non un canale mono, ma un canale stereo a metà
<f843d0> calamaro: si, ho letto da ieri. Ma prima ho chiesto se amixer ti segnala l'esistenza di due canali
<calamaro> f843d0, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13445448/
<calamaro> f843d0, non sono in grado di tradurre quello che restituisce, ma "Capture channels: Mono" mi insospettisce...
<f843d0> calamaro: pero` te lo dice il -D IEC958 Validity Check
<f843d0> calamaro: su Front Mic e Mic sembra ci siano due canali
<calamaro> mmmm
<f843d0> calamaro: piuttosto, il Front Mic sembra essere disattivato
<calamaro> forse è perché quando non li si usa va in "escludi audio" da solo
<f843d0> calamaro: hai installato audacity? Stai usando qualcosa "sopra ALSA"? (jackd o pulse)
<calamaro> sì, di solito uso audacity... ho installato pulseaudio ieri sotto consiglio e prova...
<calamaro> no jackd no... è il caso di provarlo?
<f843d0> calamaro: no no, assolutamente. Aiutare in tal contesto non aiuta, anzi...
<calamaro> ok
<f843d0> calamaro: in audacity, Edit->Preferences, c'e` un Group Recording, con un label Device. Riesci a fare una screenshot del Combobox alla sua destra?
<calamaro> f843d0, parli della finestra a tendina con le varie opzioni di entrata?
<f843d0> calamaro: probabilmente si
<calamaro> se la tendina è aperta il tasto "stamp" per la schermata non può essere attivato... f843d0
<calamaro> comunque, il problema è presente anche su un altro programma
<calamaro> quindi non credo si tratti di audacity
<cristian_c> calamaro: te lo dissi
<f843d0> calamaro: usando gimp per fare lo screenshot puoi impostare il delay e prenderti il giusto tempo per aprire la Combobox eventualmente
<cristian_c> che potevi utilizzare gnome-screenshot
<cristian_c> ma forse te ne sei dimenticato
<f843d0> calamaro: comunque, non ce l'ho con audacity, tutt'altro! E` che magari ci puo` fornire informazioni preziose per capire cosa succede
<calamaro> adesso provo come dice cristian_c
<f843d0> calamaro: per farti un esempio, il mio sistema funziona, ma per operare il recording devo prendere il device Rear Mic:0, altri devices non funzionano
<calamaro> f843d0 cristian_c sì, lo faceva anche il mio... ecco la schermata: http://ibin.co/2NRJvyuDEq33
<f843d0> calamaro: hai provato a operare il recording selezionando via via tutti i dispositivi utili (Front Mic e Mic)?
<calamaro> f843d0, fino alla nausea
<f843d0> calamaro: e puntualmente vedi che solo un canale registra?
<calamaro> esattamente
<calamaro> se vuoi faccio una schermata mentre è in recording
<f843d0> calamaro: se lo dici, ti credo.
<calamaro> f843d0... tanto per curiosità... le onde più alte nel canale superiore sono io che tocco il jack col dito... http://ibin.co/2NRLbwxXsuMx
<f843d0> calamaro: alla peggio, potresti provare in #alsa
<calamaro> f843d0, sarebbe?
<f843d0> calamaro: canale dedicato ad ALSA, ci sara` qualcuno che ci acchiappa per una cosa del genere
<calamaro> ah, non avevo capito
<Stefano> Buonasera
<Stefano> mi servirebbe una mano con i driver del wi-fi qualuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Stefano
<ubot-it> Stefano: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<calamaro> f843d0, ma non è un canale italiano vero?
<f843d0> calamaro: ah non saprei. Dal nome, direi internazionale
<inox> ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | inox
<ubot-it> inox: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<inox> ma avete anche voi problemi seri ad accedere a tutti i siti della comunità italiana di Ubuntu?
<jester-> inox: guasti che verranno risolti domani
<inox> cacchio che peccato!
<inox> speriamo risolvino presto :D
<Carlin0> in effetti non apre manco a me
<jester-> ti serve qualcosa?
<inox> si
<inox> cercavo qualche soluzione perché dopo lo stand-by lo schermo fa strani sfarfalli e manda la ventola al massimo della CPU, il pc in questione è un HP - nx6125
<Carlin0> cmq dopo un po si apre
<jester-> inox: a di harware non 100% linux digeribile
<inox> be si sono riuscito ad aprire qualche pagina, ma purtroppo non riguardavano i problemi che sto riscontrando io
<inox> be viene riconosciuto tutto, è funziona egregiamente tutto
<inox> anche la scheda broadcom 4318... che di solito fa impazzire la gente per farla funzionare
<inox> è un peccato che solo per lo stand-by non si riesce ad avere una macchina perfetta
<inox> lo schermo si vede, solo che appunto come dicevo sfarfalla un po, e la ventola della cpu mandata al massimo
<inox> tutto questo solo dopo lo stand-by
<inox> per il resto funziona benissimo
<inox> pensavo che magari qualche impostazione che viene dimenticata dopo lo stand-by
<jester-> ACPI non copletamente compatibile, che versione usi
<inox> se indendi la versione di ubuntu è lubuntu 15.10 a 32bit
<jester-> mi sa che devi rinunciare allo stanby
<inox> un piccolo neo di cui si può fare a meno :D grazie lo stesso
<jester-> inox: neanche winzoz supporta tutto
<inox> e si infatti
<jester-> il mio desktop va in standby con linux e fa casino con winz
<inox> ma poi parliamo di un pc che ha ben 10 anni
<jester-> eh bè
<inox> quindi ci può stare che qualche parte hardware non venga riconosciuta al 100%, per il resto sono soddisfatto
<inox> se non ci fosse l'open source questo pc potrebbe andare direttamente in discarica
<inox> ciao a tutti alla prossima!!
<d^_^b_> buonasera a tutti
<d^_^b_> sapete dirmi se questa guida funziona?
<d^_^b_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/p3100
<d^_^b_> grazie
<jester-> d^_^b_: la guida è ufficiale non ti rimane che provare
<d^_^b_> grazie jester-
<d^_^b_> per caso sai dirmi quale immagine devo scaricare? ci sono 4 link
<d^_^b_> e se c'è la guida in italiano?
<d^_^b_> grazie
<jester-> dovrebbero portare allo stesso file
<d^_^b_> ok, ora provo
<jester-> d^_^b_: non so se c'è, il wiki it è down
<d^_^b_> ok niente allora. Meglio cyangogen o ubuntu touch secondo te?
<Squall68> ad avere un device compatibile io proverei ubuntu touch
<jester-> d^_^b_: non avendo provato no so che dirti
<Squall68> al limite flashi una cyanogen
<d^_^b_> infatti vorrei provarlo ma ho paura di rompere il tablet se non funziona xD
<Squall68> :)
<jester-> di solito fanno un dual boot
<Squall68> se hai un tablet rootato con recovery non dovresti preoccuparti
<Squall68> ah sorry buonasera a tutti
<Squall68> :)
<d^_^b_> sì, ho su una versione della cyanogenmod
<d^_^b_> sera :)
<Squall68> grazie jester per l'info
<Squall68> di là
<Squall68> ok allora mi do alla macchia... scappo e buon fine domenica a tutti!
<d^_^b_> la recovery che usa ubuntu touch è la stessa che viene usata per le altre rom? se non funziona posso sempre tornare nella recovery mode a flashare un'altra rom? grazie
<tumbler> ciao Joshua^Dunamis
<Joshua^Dunamis> ciao tumbler
<Joshua^Dunamis> ahahah
<tumbler> come va con ubuntu?
<tumbler> hai sistemato poi il problema di unity
<tumbler> secondo me dovresti avvicinarti a qualche altra distro ... ultimamente ubuntu fa pietà
<tumbler> invade la privacy ed è molto invasiva ... richiede un sacco di risorse
<Joshua^Dunamis> beh ultimamente uso poco Ubuntu... è in una partizione sua ... infatti uso ormai Manjaro Linux come OS principale
<tumbler> come ti trovi?
<tumbler> qualxun altro usa manjaro?
<Joshua^Dunamis> molto bene direi
<tumbler> dovrei provare anche io ... almeno in manjaro c'è aur ... qui su ubuntu abbiamo ancora i ppa esterni
<tumbler> che reputo molto insicuri
<tumbler> manjaro è rolling?
<Joshua^Dunamis> va beh tra AUR e i ppa esterni non vi è sostanziale differenza in quanto a sicurezza.. sì Manjaro è rolling
<tumbler> ma almeno non devo andarmeli a cercare come gli .exe di windows
<tumbler> e poi i pacchetti in aur sono prima filtrati
<Joshua^Dunamis> tumbler: si questo è vero
<tumbler> non tutti possono caricarli
<tumbler> solo i trust user
<tumbler> e comunque se è rolling gli darò una occhiata
<gio1971> Buonasera. Ho installato Ubuntu 15.04 a fianco di Windows 8.1 su un notebook HP, ma all'avvio non visualizza il dual boot e mi apre direttamente Windows.  Dove sto  sbagliando?
<tumbler> io qui reinstallo ogni sei mesi
<Joshua^Dunamis> tumbler: certo, questo è vero
<tumbler> gio1971, come hai installato?
<gio1971> Da chiavetta, seguendo le istruzioni del pc
<Joshua^Dunamis> gio1971: forse non hai installato il bootloader, grub
<gio1971> installa a fianco
<tumbler> ed il grub?
<gio1971> io ho effettuato l'istallazione standard
<Joshua^Dunamis> gio1971: il tuo pc è uefi?
<tumbler> se hai uefi spero tu abbia seguito la guida giusta
<gio1971> é un notebook nuovo
<gio1971> come faccio a sapere se è uefi'
<Joshua^Dunamis> sicuramente è uefi
<gio1971> ?
<gio1971> ok
<tumbler> è uefi
<gio1971> quindi'
<gio1971> ?
<tumbler> perchè hai scelto ubuntu
<Joshua^Dunamis> gio1971: quindi devi seguire la guida di ubuntu per installare su un sistema uefi
<Joshua^Dunamis> gio1971: e ciò vale per quasi tutte le ultime distro linux
<gio1971> ok
<gio1971> quindi l'installazione fatta non serve a nulla?
<Joshua^Dunamis> gio1971: praticamente
<tumbler> che DE ti piace???
<tumbler> io ho recentemente visto questa distro anche per principianti http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=manjaro
<tumbler> gio1971, ^^
<Joshua^Dunamis> gio1971: deve caricare li loader uefi su apposita partizione che avendo windows 8.1 sicuramente hai già ma appunto va installato Ubuntu o altra distro Linux in modalità uefi
<gio1971> ora, però, fammi capire. devo portare di nuovo il pc alla situazione iniziale e poi ricominciare da capo?
<tumbler> il bootloader devi installaro in /boot dopo aver dato come punto di mount /boot alla partizione /UEFI o /EFI che già hai
<tumbler> gio1971, reinstalla sopra
<Joshua^Dunamis> gio1971: non proprio, puoi seguire la procedura di prima ma seguendo l'installazione uefi, avrà creato già la partizione dove ora c'è Ubuntu ma va sovrascritta
<Joshua^Dunamis> e pure formattata
<gio1971> ok. la guida la trovo sul sito?
<Joshua^Dunamis> ma fa tutto l'installatore
<Joshua^Dunamis> gio1971: si
<Joshua^Dunamis> la trovi sul sito ufficiale
<gio1971> grazie
<gio1971> e se invece elimino del tutto windows non ho questo problema no?
<Joshua^Dunamis> di nulla.. prova ubuntu per un paio di mesi... e vedi come ti trovi... l'universo Linux è vasto... più un là potresti provare qualcos altro di più sostanzioso e anche autoaggiornante come una rolling release.. quella indicata da tumbler ad esempio..
<tumbler> il problema non è windows
<Joshua^Dunamis> gio1971: anche se elimini windows devi installare in modalità uefi a meno che non disattivi uefi dal "bios"
<gio1971> ok
<gio1971> grazie
<Joshua^Dunamis> di nulla
<cristian_c> gio1971: fai prima un giro in live
<cristian_c> prima di installare (in dual boot)
<ale123> ciao a tutti. Non riesco ad installare Skype su Xubuntu 14.04 mi dice "Impossibile correggere errori, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati
<ale123> potete aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !paste | ale123
<ubot-it> ale123: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ale123: come stai tentando di installarlo?
<ale123> da terminale
<ale123> ma ho provato anche dal sito e dall'Ubuntu Software Sercive
<ale123> ho seguito questa guida post installazione: http://www.marcosbox.org/2014/04/xubuntu-1404-guida-post-installazione.html
<ale123> ma skype non l'avevo installato, me l'ero dimenticato
<ale123> e ora non me lo fa pi
<ale123> ù fare
<cristian_c> ale123: allora
<cristian_c> ale123: prima cosa, segui le ini
<cristian_c> le indicazioni delle risorse ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ale123: invece che recuperare guide a caso dal web
<cristian_c> ale123: tra l'altro noto la presenza di ppa nella guida, che non è una grande idea
<ale123> scusa, cosa sono le ini?
<cristian_c> ale123: in un terminale, digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ale123: leggi sotto
<cristian_c> non fermarti alle prime rigje
<cristian_c> righe
<ale123> ho letto, ma cosa digito sul browser? "ini"...e poi?
<ale123> cmq l'ho digitato ma non succede nulla...
<ale123> anzi, mi ha risposto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13453978/
<cristian_c> ale123: ripeto, leggi sotto, non fermarti alla prima riga, di quello che ti si scrive
<cristian_c> ale123: si può sapere cos'hai incollato?
<ale123> quello che mi hai scritto: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ale123: non credo proprio
<cristian_c> ale123: c'è tutta una serie di cose relative a minecraft che non c'entrano niente col comando
<cristian_c> ale123: per favore digita bene e mostra tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> comando compreso
<ale123> mi dai il link per le immagini così ti mando la videata
<BRUTALONe> Ciao
<cristian_c> !image | ale123
<ubot-it> ale123: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ale123> https://imgur.com/c1nnUvI
<ale123> come vedi..
<cristian_c> ale123: vedo chenil link restituito non c'entra niente con quello che hai mandato tu
<cristian_c> ale123: gli indirizzi sono diversi
<ale123> hai ragione... scusa, ho sbagliato a scrivere l'ultima cifra
<cristian_c> il tuo finisce per 8
<cristian_c> quella della schermata finisce per 5
<cristian_c> ale123: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13454507/
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13454509/
<cristian_c> l'ultima riga del primo paste è strana...
<ale123> potrebbe dipendere da un'altra guida che ho seguito per cercare di far funzionare la pctv pinnacle...
<cristian_c> ale123: sudo apt-get install -y skype | pastebinit
<ale123> ma non so più quale sia...
<ale123> ale@ale-SATELLITE-C850D-10W:~$ sudo apt-get install -y skype | pastebinit
<ale123> E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati.
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13454672/
<cristian_c> uhm, ora ha caricato le ultime righe del primo paste, ecco perché non tornava
<cristian_c> ale123: sudo apt-get upgrade | pastebinit
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13454960/
<cristian_c> ale123: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13455067/
<Carlin0> ale123, hai la 32 o la 64 bit ?
<ale123> 64
<cristian_c> ale123: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ah, è trusty, scusa
<cristian_c> non serve più
<ale123> ok
<cristian_c> ale123: chiudi il terminale
<cristian_c> ale123: apri synaptic
<ale123> fatto
<cristian_c> ale123: cerca akype
<cristian_c> skype
<ale123> fatto
<cristian_c> ale123: che esce?
<cristian_c> !image | ale123
<ubot-it> ale123: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ale123> https://imgur.com/rtr430X
<cristian_c> ale123: selezionalo e premi Applica
<ale123> mi dà già il ! prima di schiacciare applica... schiaccio lo stesso?
<cristian_c> ale123: posta una schermata
<ale123> https://imgur.com/IToo4eG
<cristian_c> ale123: posta le seguenti due schermate:
<cristian_c> 'non installato'
<cristian_c> e 'non installato (configurazione residua)'
<ale123> https://imgur.com/N4sDhxX
<ale123> https://imgur.com/EqHp6QK
<cristian_c> ale123: dpkg -l | grep skype
<cristian_c> !paste | ale123
<ubot-it> ale123: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ale123> chiudo synaptic?
<cristian_c> ale123: sì, un attimo, poi lo riapri
<ale123> ale@ale-SATELLITE-C850D-10W:~$ dpkg -l | grep skype
<ale123> ale@ale-SATELLITE-C850D-10W:~$
<ale123> tutto qui.
<Carlin0> ale123, copia sto comando tutto in un colpo nel terminale
<Carlin0> ale123, → sudo dpkg --purge `COLUMNS=300 dpkg -l "*" | egrep "^rc" | cut -d\  -f3` | pastebinit
<ale123> con la freccia iniziale non va. provo senza?
<Carlin0> senza
<Carlin0> da sudo in poi
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13456143/
<cristian_c> ale123: avevi un po' di roba bloccata
<cristian_c> abiword, gnumeric, ecc..
<cristian_c> ale123: come hai fatto a incasinare apt?
<Carlin0> quelle erano solo conf residue , è normale che restino
<Carlin0> ma provare a installare skype preso  dal sito  ?
<ale123> non ne ho idea...... ho solo seguito un paio di guide
<Carlin0> guide ufficiali ?
<cristian_c> ale123: puoi evitare di seguire guide, come quella che hai linkato prima?
<ale123> in realtà temo che ci siano problemi simili anche in altri pacchetti...perchè ho già dovuto reinstallare tutto da capo un paio di volte
<ale123> sì sì, me l'avete già detto e vorrei capire che cosa devo scrivere sul browser per trovare guide ufficiali
<Carlin0> !wiki | ale123
<ubot-it> ale123: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> ale123: beh, a meno che non sia una sport la formattazione periodica
<cristian_c> ale123: ti suggerirei di seguire solo guide ufficiali
<Carlin0> qui ci sono le guide ufficiali
<cristian_c> ale123: e per il resto chiedere consiglio sulle risorse di supporto
<cristian_c> invece che tentare l'avventura con google
<ale123> ok, visto che come sport non mi esalta...
<ale123> ora che faccio? provo davvero dal sito?
<cristian_c> ale123: il sito ti farà scaricare un pacchetto deb
<cristian_c> che potrai installare ad esempio facendo doppio clic su di esso
<ale123> la versione più aggiornata che mi propone per scaricarla è la 12.04
<cristian_c> ale123: non ha importanza
<Carlin0> ale123, scarica la versione per 12.04 multiarch
<ale123> ok
<ale123> e purtroppo non va.. ora vi posto la foto
<ale123> https://imgur.com/VyPczHU
<Carlin0> ale123, ls Scaricati | pastebinit
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13456611/
<cristian_c> i386
<cristian_c> skypena 32 bit
<Carlin0> ale123, sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<Carlin0> ale123, sudo dpkg -i Scaricati/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb | pastebinit
<ale123> era l'unica versione che dava... ora ditemi chi devo seguire tra voi due :)
<cristian_c> ale123: segui i comandi di carlino
<Carlin0> ale123, dai i 2 comandi in sequenza com ete li ho scritti
<cristian_c> ale123: il primo comando ti permetterà di installare i pacchetti a 32 bit sulla tua 64 bit
<cristian_c> il secondo installerà il pacchetto di skype che hai appena scaricato
<ale123> e invece.....http://paste.ubuntu.com/13456696/
<Carlin0> mica ha dato errori ...
<cristian_c> non vedo messaggi di errore
<Carlin0> infatti
<ale123> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto skype (--install):
<ale123>  problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato
<ale123> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<ale123>  skype
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13456696/
<Carlin0> ma che pippone
<Carlin0> fa i paste a metà
<ale123> rieccomi!!! Ma che è successo?? Non si collegava più la chat...
<Carlin0> ale123, non devi incolare in canale troppa roba
<Carlin0> il bot s'incazza
<Carlin0> ale123, hai fatto altro da quando sei uscito , o siamo al punto di prima ?
<ale123> ...capito. Ora skype continua a non esserci.
<ale123> siamo al punto di prima
<Carlin0> siamo a buon punto fidati
<Carlin0> ale123, dpkg -l | grep skype | pastebinit
<ale123> mi fido, se no non sarei qui :)
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13458392/
<Carlin0> ale123, sudo apt -f install | pastebinit
<Carlin0> ma l'hai rimosso ?
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13458431/
<ale123> ma cosa^
<ale123> ?
<Carlin0> ale123, ls Scaricati | pastebinit
<ale123> l'unica cosa che ho fatto è stato correggere i pacchetti danneggiati da synaptic, perchè mi dava un brutto segnale di divieto d'accesso rosso sul pannello
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13458468/
<Carlin0> ale123, sudo dpkg -i Scaricati/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb | pastebinit
<ale123> Mi dà dpkg: errore nell'elaborare il pacchetto skype e poi dà http://paste.ubuntu.com/13458504/
<Carlin0> ale123, sudo apt -f install | pastebinit
<Carlin0> ma perchè mi fai i paste a metà ?
<ale123> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface yet. Use with caution in scripts
<Carlin0> ale123, metti tutto in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ale123> e non da report da postare... e io non faccio nulla a metà, a cosa ti riferisci?
<cristian_c> ale123: molto semplicemente, digiti il comando e incolli interamente quello che vedi nel terminale su pastebin, seguendo le indicazioni del bot
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13458626/
<cristian_c> ale123: senza pastebinit, stavolta
<cristian_c> ale123: altrimenti, te lo si dava direttamente nel comando
<Carlin0> ale123, e dopo la riga col warnig cosa c'è ?
<ale123> non c'è nulla...
<cristian_c> rc  skype                                       4.3.0.37-1                              i386         Wherever you are, wherever they are
<cristian_c> Carlin0: non ha neanche incollato bene, suppongo
<cristian_c> manca il get nel comando
<Carlin0> va bene anche senza get
<cristian_c> ale123: sudo apt-get -f install
<Carlin0> a meno che non sia la 12.04
<ale123> me l'avete fatta scaricare voi la 12.04
<cristian_c> ale123: ?
<cristian_c> ale123: ma non sei su 14.04?
<Carlin0> si lui dice skype
<ale123> calma che se no ci perdiamo! quando ho dovuto scaricare dal sito, vi ho scritto che la più aggiornata che c'era era la 12.04 e voi mi avete detto di scaricarla lo stesso..
<cristian_c> ale123: non è questo il punto
<Carlin0> ale123, dpkg -l | grep skype | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ale123: sudo apt-get -f install
<cristian_c> ale123: puoi digitare anche questo comando?
<ale123> cosa devo fare ora che ho dato l'ultimo comando (sudo apt-get -f install)? ve lo posto, ve lo racconto?
<cristian_c> !paste | ale123
<ubot-it> ale123: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ale123: su su, non è difficile
<cristian_c> ale123: l'hai letto il topic del canale?
<cristian_c> è scritto anche lì
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13458780/
<Carlin0> ale123, dpkg -l | grep skype | pastebinit
<ale123> (cos'è il topic del canale? e cmq non l'ho letto...ma mi state confondendo perchè mi avete detto di non postare...mah)
<cristian_c> !topic | ale123
<ubot-it> ale123: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<cristian_c> ehhh, male
<cristian_c> è la prima cosa da leggere, quando si entra in un canale
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13458833/
<cristian_c> ale123: mai detto di non postare
<Carlin0> ale123, sudo apt purge skype
<cristian_c> semplicemente ti si è detto di non incollare sequenze di righe in canale, ma di usare pastebin, come dice appunto il topic del canale
<ale123> "senza pastebin"... pensavo intendeste questo... cmq dove lo scrivo /topic? sul browser?
<ale123> ah ok. mi applico, perdonatemi.
<cristian_c> ale123: pastebin è un servizio di paste dove incollare lunghi output
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13458875/
<cristian_c> pastebinit è un programma che facilità l'upload degli output su pastebin, senza l'intervento dell'utente
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, non ti si è mai detto di incollare gli output lunghi direttamente in canale
<cristian_c> !pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ale123> ok, ripeto chiedo scusa
<Carlin0> ale123, sudo dpkg --purge `COLUMNS=300 dpkg -l "*" | egrep "^rc" | cut -d\  -f3`
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13458908/
<Carlin0> ale123, sudo dpkg -i Scaricati/skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13458972/
<ale123> (dice che ce l'ho già installato pastebinit...)
<Carlin0> ale123, sudo apt -f install
<cristian_c> !paste | ale123
<ubot-it> ale123: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13459024/
<ale123> dico sì?
<Carlin0> no
<Carlin0> di no
<Carlin0> poi dai
<ale123> fatto
<Carlin0> sudo apt install aptitude
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13459086/
<Carlin0> ale123, sudo aptitude install skype:i386
<Carlin0> dimmi cosa dice
<ale123> tra l'altro, non so se possa servire, è sparito pure l'audio.....! :'(
<Carlin0> una cosa alla volta
<ale123> certo, era solo per vedere se poteva dare indizi maggiori sul problema. Cmq http://paste.ubuntu.com/13459166/
<Carlin0> ale123, dai n e premi invio e fammi vedere cosa ti propone dopo
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13459207/
<Carlin0> ale dai n come prima
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13459253/
<ale123> no aspetta ho sbagliato
<ale123> ah no, è giusto, scusami. è giusto
<Carlin0> dai q
<ale123> uscito
<Carlin0> dovrebbe uscire
<Carlin0> infatti
<Carlin0> ale123,  sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13459358/
<Carlin0> ale123, sudo aptitude --full-resolver
<Carlin0> ale123, quando ha finito devi premere q per uscire
<ale123> https://imgur.com/2WE4r3b è tutto giusto? è qui che devo dare q?
<Carlin0> premi q poi tri chiede di uscire e ti sposti con le frecce sul si
<ale123> fatto
<Carlin0> ale123,  sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13459596/
<cristian_c> ale123: sul forum di ubuntu un utente aveva lo stesso problema e dice che ha risolto
<cristian_c> ale123: digitando i seguenti comandi, che ti posso elencare se vuoi
<ale123> io ho cercato da ieri... prova a darmi il link e lo seguo passo passo
<cristian_c> ale123: seguiamolo insieme, se vuoi
<ale123> grazie
<cristian_c> ale123: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cristian_c> ale123: per ogni comando poi fornisci il paste
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13459686/
<cristian_c> ale123: sudo apt-get purge skype
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13459748/
<cristian_c> ale123: dpkg -l | grep skype
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13459782/
<cristian_c> ale123: sudo apt-get purge skype:i386
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13459822/ dico si?
<cristian_c> ale123: sì
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13459852/
<cristian_c> ale123: sudo apt-get install libqtwebkit4
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13459927/
<ale123> dico si?
<cristian_c> ale123: sì
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13459974/
<cristian_c> ale123: hai installato libqtwebkit, una dipendenza di skype
<ale123> era questa che mancava?
<cristian_c> bisogna vedere se a skype  piace quella o vuole proprio la versione a 32 bit della dipendenza
<Carlin0> lol
<ale123> che devo fare? provo a lanciare skype?
<cristian_c> ale123: l'errore te lo dava su quella: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13459686/
<cristian_c> è uno dei tuoi precedenti paste
<ale123> sì ho visto. quindi che si fa?
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> ale123: sudo apt-get install skype
<cristian_c> vediamo cosa dice e di cosa si lamenta or
<cristian_c> a
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13460214/
<cristian_c> ale123: sudo apt-get install -f
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13460252/
<cristian_c> ale123: sudo apt-get install skype:i386
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13460303/
<cristian_c> ale123: sudo apt-get install skype-bin:i386
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13460303/
<ale123> no
<cristian_c> ?
<ale123> è questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13460375/
<Carlin0> ale123, sudo apt install gdebi
<ale123> cristian_c, ma ho 2 domande: 1) cosa ho sbagliato sbagliato a fare? 2) visto che ho una partizione a parte con la /home, non faccio prima a reinstallare tutto? In questo caso però mi devi dire quale guida seguire, perchè nelle due che mi avete indicato io non so come muovermi...
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13460586/
<Carlin0> ale123, dai si
<cristian_c> ale123: prima abbiamo tentato di installare il deb scaricato da terminale con dpkg
<cristian_c> vediamo se gdebi lo installa visto che rispetto a dpkg, risolve anche le dipendenze
<ale123> ok
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13460643/
<Carlin0> ale123, dopo vai alla cartella scaricati clicchi sul file skype e scegli apri con → gdebi
<ale123> https://imgur.com/RBEPNQr
<cristian_c> vuole libqtwebkit:i386
<cristian_c> tu hai installato libqtwebkit ma a 64 bit
<ale123> ma nell'errore c'era anche un 4 prima di i386... cmq ditemi che devo fare..
<ale123> (intanto ho trovato anche l'altra guida che avevo seguito per installare  la scheda tv: magari mi ha fatto installare qualcosa che voi comprendete e possiamo correggere...http://www.istitutomajorana.it/forum/Thread-Vedere-la-TV-con-Pinnacle-PCTV-Hybrid-Pro-Stick-330e-e-VLC)
<ale123> perchè prima funzionava tutto... anche l'audio :'(
<cristian_c> non vedo nulla di inerente in quei comandi
<Carlin0> infatti
<Carlin0> ale123, chiudi gdebi
<cristian_c> ale123: ultimo tentativo
<cristian_c> ale123: dpkg -l | grep skype
<ale123> solo che fatalità, dopo che ho riavviato, è comparsa la schermata azzurrina di Xubuntu e si è piantato tutto lì... ho dovuto dare ctrl+alt+c per cercare di riavviare, ma si è piantato tutto e ho dovuto reinstallare da capo...
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13460797/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ale123: sudo aptitude install libqtwebkit4:i386
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13460879/
<cristian_c> ale123: Y
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13460913/
<cristian_c> ale123: Y
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13460979/
<cristian_c> ale123: sudo aptitude install libqtwebkit4:i386
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13461064/
<cristian_c> ale123: ok, non gli piace
<cristian_c> dai Y come prima
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13461081/
<cristian_c> ale123: e se gli dici 'n' invece di 'Y', che cosa ti dice?
<cristian_c> ale123: sta andando?
<ale123> ora posto, cmq dice mille internal error
<cristian_c> ?
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13461238/ anche qui devo dare n?
<cristian_c> ale123: digli di no
<Carlin0> ale123, dai q
<Carlin0> o ti rimuove mezzo os
<ale123> aspetta... dico no o q?
<Carlin0> con q esci
<cristian_c> uhm, giusto, se no va avanti a proporre soluzioni
<Carlin0> esatto
<ale123> uscito
<Carlin0> ma questa era già estrema
<Carlin0> ale123, ti dirò quello che penso : in qualche modo hai incasinato l'OS in maniera irreparabile
<cristian_c> ale123: vorrei vedere solo una cosa prima di consigliarti il ripristino
<cristian_c> ale123: se dai: sudo apt-get install skype
<ale123> la cosa buffa è che non ho praticamente fatto nulla... ho seguito quella guida senza installare skype quando lo proponeva, ho installato teamviewer e poi ho provato a scaricare skype..
<ale123> provo
<cristian_c> ale123: quel che è cambiato è che ti ho fatto rimuovere tutta una serie di pacchetti i386 mezzi installati
<cristian_c> quindi la speranza è che alcuni problemi usciti quando tentavi di installare skype, se ne siano andati
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13461367/
<ale123> e invece.....
<cristian_c> ale123: ok, vai di ripristino, i problemi sono a un livello più profondo, evidentemente
<cristian_c> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Carlin0> se reinstalli visto che hai la home separata meglio ancora
<ale123> ok, ma per favore potete spiegarmi che guida seguire per sistemarlo? vi spiego una cosa:
<cristian_c> ?
<Carlin0> e non seguire guide non ufficiali
<ale123> si, reinstallo e so come farlo, ma quando l'ho fatto una delle mille volte è successo questo: ho provato a installare subito gli aggiornamenti consigliati, prima di fare qualsiasi cosa, e si è bloccato lo schermo
<ale123> quando invece seguo quella guida che mi fa aggiornare subito i Canonical o come si chiamano, non si pongono problemi
<cristian_c> ale123: se l'hai fatto mille volte, non è normale
<ale123> appunto!
<ale123> che guida seguo?
<ale123> o meglio: cosa digito nei due link che mi avete indicato ufficiali?
<cristian_c> ale123: ci sono installazioni di ubuntu che ho tenuto per anni
<cristian_c> senza toccarle
<cristian_c> ale123: e le ho rimosse solo per fare posto a versioni più recenti
<cristian_c> ma di base continuavano ad andare anche dopo molto tempo
<Carlin0> ale123, se posso permettermi (qui mi cazzieranno) ma io ti consiglio la 32 bit , da molti meno problemi
<ale123> pure io! Ho usato tutte le edizioni di Ubuntu dalla 12.04 in poi su questo pc senza problemi...
<cristian_c> ale123: fai come suggerito da carlino, così per provare installa una 32 bit
<ale123> io creo e modifico video e altro... vorrei qualcosa di leggero, stabile e funzionante... Xubuntu sembrava l'ideale..
<cristian_c> e vedi se spariscono i problemi
<cristian_c> ale123: ovviamente sempre senza smanettare con guide esterne
<ale123> ok, provo e vi faccio sapere.
<Carlin0> ale123, hai un motivo particolare per usare la 64 al posto della 32 ?
<ale123> si ma voi indicatemi cosa scrivere sulle guide ufficiali per trovare i consigli post-installazione...
<cristian_c> ale123: in tanti, compresi io e carlino usiamo da anni xfce, non è una cattiva scelta
<ale123> no, il pc va a 64 e quindi ho messo la 64. Se mi dite che non mi crea problemi per i video ecc uso la 32
<Carlin0> ale123, quanta ram hai ?
<cristian_c> ale123: non sappiamo se la 64 ti crea problemi, è una prova
<ale123> 2 gb...il pc è vecchiotto...e infatti con Ubuntu si piantava spesso
<ale123> 4 gb, scusate
<cristian_c> ale123: peraltro, non abbiamo capito quali problemi hai, post-installazione
<ale123> ma datemi il comando per verificare la ram, che mi tolgo i dubbi per favore
<Carlin0> 4 gb ... la 32 potrebbe non leggerle tutte
<cristian_c> ale123: che cosa devi fare di particolare dopo l'installazione che ti crea così tanti problemi?
<Carlin0> ale123, free
<cristian_c> ale123: la 32 vede massimo 3 gb di ram
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13461501/
<Carlin0> appunto
<ale123> come ho scritto sopra, quando ho finito la reinstallazione e riavviato, se scarico subito gli aggiornamenti proposti si pianta tutto
<Carlin0> hai 4 gb e la scheda video che ciuccia dalla ram
<Carlin0> quindi ti tocca la 64 bit
<ale123> ecco
<Carlin0> ale123, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ale123> per curiosità, sconsigliate le versioni remix del maiorana?
<cristian_c> ale123: intendi i normali aggiornamenti di sistema?
<cristian_c> ale123: hai installato quelle?
<ale123> si, appena riavviato, si è aperto l'aggiornamento software e io ho dato ok, dopo di che a un certo punto schermo nero e tanti saluti
<cristian_c> !buntu
<ubot-it> Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<cristian_c> ale123: qui non supportiamo derivate non ufficiali
<ale123> no non ho usato altro che la xubuntu 14.04 lts ma ho visto in giro che qualcuno ha provato la remix e si è trovato bene
<cristian_c> compreso quella delcmajorana
<Carlin0> ale123, questo spiega molte cose
<cristian_c> anche per questi motivi
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13461605/
<ale123> come ho detto, è una xubuntu ufficialissima... non avete comandi da darmi per dimostrarvelo?
<cristian_c> ale123: lshw -C video
<cristian_c> ale123: allora, ti dirò la mia: la 14.04 probabilmente è stata la release più sfigata
<cristian_c> della storia recente di ubuntu
<ale123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13461668/
<ale123> che culo!
<cristian_c> sopratutto con le point release
<Carlin0> ha una apu amd
<cristian_c> ale123: ad occhio e croce non sembra un pc vecchio
<cristian_c> cpu e2 e radeon 73xxx
<Carlin0> ale123, cmq non installare quelle del majorana
<ale123> è un toshiba satellite c850d-10w di un paio di anni fa
<Carlin0> è un apu
<Carlin0> è tutto lì
<ale123> cos'è un apu...?
<cristian_c> ale123: infatti, non proprio vecchio, diciamo che è molto scarso, quello sì
<cristian_c> ale123: apu = cpu + gpu insieme
<cristian_c> che stanno nello stesso package
<ale123> si lo so, ma a caval donato non si guarda in bocca, e questo sono riusciti  a fare un gruppo di amici :)
<ale123> morale che mi consigliate?
<cristian_c> ale123: allora, se installi xubuntu 15.10 probabilmente troverai anche i driver proprietari per la gpu
<cristian_c> ma a causa di un grave bug non puoi attualmente installarli sulla 15.10
<ale123> ahahahah forse è meglio se torno a ubunntu?
<cristian_c> ma tanto a te vanno bene anche i radeon, che con gli ultimi kernel vanno benon
<cristian_c> ale123: non è questione
<Carlin0> ale123, installa xubuntu ma usa i driver open
<cristian_c> ale123: prova la 15.10 in live, e poi installala
<cristian_c> tenendo i driver open per le radeon
<ale123> quindi non flaggo quando chiede "scarica software di terze parti"?
<cristian_c> senza tentare di installare i proprietari
<cristian_c> ale123: fai una prova, io con 15.10 non ho ris0d
<cristian_c> non ho riscontrato problemi per ora, anche se sono su intel
<Carlin0> puoi flaggare basta che dopo installato l'OS non installi i driver
<ale123> non li installo mai... credo...
<cristian_c> ale123: oppure
<cristian_c> ale123: il problema ce l'hai con gli aggiornamenti o con i terze parti durante l'installazione?
<ale123> con gli aggiornamenti dopo il primo riavvio post installazione
<Carlin0> tanto puoi attivare o aggiornare tutto anche dopo
<cristian_c> ale123: quindi potrebbe essere il kernel
<cristian_c> ale123: 14.04 se non sbaglio usa il kernel 3.19
<cristian_c> memtre 15.10 usa il 4.2.0
<ale123> quindi ricapitolando consigliate definitivamente la 15.10 a 64 bit, giusto?
<cristian_c> ale123: sì
<cristian_c> ma da provare prima, ovviamente
<ale123> d'accordo, però provandole anche la 14.04 funzionava perfettamente...
<cristian_c> ale123: se noti stranezze, non ti fare problemi a fare un salto qui
<ale123> idem l'audio, che è appena magicamente sparito.... ma prima fungeva benissimo...
<cristian_c> una volta installata
<ale123> ok, grazie per l'aiuto...quasi 4 ore...io non so come fate. Grazie mille
<cristian_c> ale123: i freeze come l'audio potrebbero essere questioni legate al kernel
<cristian_c> sul tuo toshiba
<cristian_c> viddo + audio
<ale123> ma perchè all'inizio fungevano?
<cristian_c> video
<ale123> sia i video che l'audio fungevano benissimo inizialmente
<ale123> anche skype...!
<cristian_c> ale123: se fai gli aggiornamenti di sistema, questi generalmente includono anche aggiornamenti del kernel
<cristian_c> ale123: ti consiglio di provare
<Carlin0> prova xubuntu 15.10 vedrai che va meglio
<ale123> mi applico. grazie ancora :)
<cristian_c> ale123: e torna qui se hai problemi dopo l'installazione
<Carlin0> buonanotte io vado
<cristian_c> ale123: senza affidarti a blog vari
<cristian_c> pure io
<ale123> perfetto. buonanotte e grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
<d^_^b_> ragazzi sapete aiutarmi ad installare ubuntu sul tablet? grazie
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-21
<gaetano> salve
<gaetano> volevo chiedervi  ho installato ubuntu 16.10, come faccio ad installare driver ati hd 8750m?
<TC-94> buongiorno a tutti. ho ricevuto ieri assistenza ed era stato stabilito che a causare i problemi, log enormi, è un problema con la scheda di rete. mi è stato consigliato uno: di toglierla (ho smontato ma sinceramente non so dove mettere le mani) due: di connettermi a cavo (cosa improbabile dato che il router è ad un piano il pc, fisso, ad un altro).
<TC-94>  se invece aggiornassi il driver della scheda di rete sortirebbe risultati positivi?
<cristian_c> TC-94: prima di tutto, non hai mandato la schermata richiesta
<TC-94> ciao, quale quella con pci=noaer?
<TC-94> non sono riuscito a produrla
<cristian_c> TC-94: non riesci a scrivere nella schermata dei parametri di boot?
<TC-94> non produce risultati.
<TC-94> procedura che eseguo:
<TC-94> f6, esc
<TC-94> e scrivo il comando
<TC-94> premo invio  e non avviene nulla
<cristian_c> TC-94: non hai mandato alcuna schermata, come facciamo a sapere se hai applicato la modifica correttamente?
<cristian_c> TC-94: e appunto ti era stata richiesta una schermata, che non hai mai mandato
<TC-94> il comando che terminava con cmdline? lo avevo postato ed il comando non era presente
<cristian_c> TC-94: non ho visto alcuna schermata. con tutto il rispetto
<TC-94> ok, stacco e ritento. ora sono da portatile con windows. appena riesco, posto un paste.
<cristian_c> 'la schermata'
<astrol> ciao, una domanda su qbitorrent per ubuntu: per aumentare la velocità di scaricamento bisogna lasciare dei file in condivisione (tipo come emule)?
<decatabu> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQgrgVREXcR
<decatabu> qualcuno puo darmi una mano? grazie mille
<Sutter> ciaoa a tutti
<Sutter> sentite devo vedere un dvd orignale su ubuntu 16.04..che librerie devo installare?
<Sutter> una volta c'erano delle librerie specifiche
<glpiana> !dvd | Sutter
<ubot-it> Sutter: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<krabador> Sutter, sudo apt-get install libdvd-pkg
<angelxenial1604l> salve a tutti  ce una soluzione per istallare ttf-mscorefonts mi da un errore a scaricare alcuni font
<glpiana> !paste | angelxenial1604l vediamo l'errore
<ubot-it> angelxenial1604l vediamo l'errore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<angelxenial1604l> glpiana,  https://paste.ubuntu.com/23511778/
<glpiana> angelxenial1604l, mwetti su pastebin l'output di: apt-cache policy curl libcurl3
<angelxenial1604l> glpiana, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23511809/
<angelxenial1604l> glpiana,  da quando ne so e possibile che sia un bug ?
<glpiana> angelxenial1604l, non saprei, sto guardando
<glpiana> angelxenial1604l, scrivi in un terminale: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<glpiana> napoi scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> angelxenial1604l, poi scrivi: sudo apt-get upgrade
<angelxenial1604l> glpiana, mi da questo https://paste.ubuntu.com/23511849/
<glpiana> angelxenial1604l, sì, normale. procedi con update
<angelxenial1604l> fatto
<glpiana> angelxenial1604l, procedi con upgrade
<angelxenial1604l> glpiana, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23511860/
<glpiana> angelxenial1604l, procedi con upgrade
<angelxenial1604l> glpiana, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23511865/
<glpiana> angelxenial1604l, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts
<angelxenial1604l> glpiana, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23511887/
<glpiana> angelxenial1604l, ridai il comando un'altra volta
<glpiana> ah, dai il comando che ti ho detto, senza il pruge
<angelxenial1604l> glpiana, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23511894/
<glpiana> angelxenial1604l, vero,  sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<angelxenial1604l> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23511900/
<glpiana> angelxenial1604l, riprova a ridare il comando più tardi
<angelxenial1604l> ok
<astrol> ciao, una domanda su qbitorrent per ubuntu: per aumentare la velocità di scaricamento bisogna lasciare dei file in condivisione (tipo come emule)?
<krabador> !chat | astrol
<ubot-it> astrol: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<maxalex> Salve a tutti, ho bisogno di aiuto, in quanto non riesco più ad avviare ubuntu 15.10
<maxalex> c'è qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi?
<problemiaudio> ragazzi ho bisogno del vostro aiuto
<problemiaudio> non mi va l'audio
<problemiaudio> ho provato a seguire la guida della pagina ma non ho risolto niente
<problemiaudio> mi riconosce le schede audio ma le casse non producono alcun suono
<Francesco16> ciao
<Francesco16> Ho un problema nell'installazione di linux
<Francesco16> vorrei fare un dual boot con win 10
<Francesco16> però mi esce un messaggio di errore: "non è stato possibile montare il cd rom"
<Francesco16> Ho messo linux in una pennina...mi fa scegliere lingua e paese e poi mi esce sto errore
<Francesco16> qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi?
<alefrusciante> Salve io vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio pc, che però è un po vecchio, caratteristiche: CPU P6100, 4GB RAM, HDD 320 GB,   riesco and installarlo ? e che versione dovrei scaricare?
<Milanemis> Sera mi potete aiutare
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Milanemis
<ubot-it> Milanemis: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Milanemis> Ho istallato Ubuntu e mi si blocca
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Milanemis
<ubot-it> Milanemis: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Milanemis> 16.10,  1 di ram, CPU Intel atomica n450 (1.66,512kb cachemire)  modello del PC e aspira onestamente d260 Acer
<cristian_c> Milanemis: quando hai lanciato il sistema in sessione di prova, si bloccava comunque?
<Milanemis> No
<Milanemis> Lo i stellato e a cominciato a bloccarsi ma io prima lo avevo a 16.10 lo voluto reinstallare per fare una pulizia
<cristian_c> Milanemis: quel pc comunque è troppo datato e troppo scarso per reggere ubuntu liscio
<Milanemis> Provo a reinstallalo?
<Milanemis> Me lo regge
<Milanemis> Metto xubuntu?
<cristian_c> Milanemis: considera che il netbook può iniziare una lenta agonia, è comunque datato
<cristian_c> i pc si possono guastare
<cristian_c> Milanemis: fai una prova in live abbastanza approfondita, e vedi se si blocca ancora
<Milanemis> Di un pezzo non si blocca più
<Milanemis> Come lo accendo si comincia a bloccare
<Milanemis> Di un po' non più
<cristian_c> 'di un pezzo' <- che vuol dire?
<cristian_c> Milanemis: ma quindi si blocca ancora prima di caricare il sistema operativo?
<Milanemis> Dopo un bel po' di tempo sette di bloccarsi
<Milanemis> Sette
<Milanemis> Smette
<andreeea> salve vorrei chiedere aiuto per poter installare chiavetta usb yuan realtek idVendor=1164, idProduct=3284 su ubuntu 16.04 kernel    4.4.0-45-generic
<andreeea> salve vorrei chiedere aiuto per installare pennetta usb yan rtl2832udvb su ubuntu 16.04
<krabador> andreeea, da 13.10 funziona di base
<andreeea> ma kaffeine non la rileva anche se dmesg | grep -i dvb
<andreeea> lo rileva
<krabador> cena
<Francesco16> Ciao
<Francesco16> Sto cercando di installare Linux
<Francesco16> Mi da un errore
<Francesco16> Instalazione di grin non riuscita
<Francesco16> *grub
<cristian_c> linux è un kernel
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Francesco16
<ubot-it> Francesco16: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Francesco16> L'installazione del pacchetto grub pc in /target/ non è riuscita
<Francesco16> Kali Linux
<cristian_c> !buntu | Francesco16
<ubot-it> Francesco16: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<Francesco16> Se si trattasse di ubuntu mi potresti dare una mano?
<cristian_c> Francesco16: hai detto tu stesso che non si tratta di ubuntu
<cristian_c> non prendiamoci in giro
<Francesco16> Si intendo dire se questo problema si può presentare anche con Ubuntu
<cristian_c> Francesco16: per te una distro vale l'altra?
<Francesco16> No
<cristian_c> Francesco16: e allora perché kali linux?
<cristian_c> piuttosto che altro
<Francesco16> Mi ha sempre incuriosito l'ambiente della sicurezza
<Francesco16> Se così si può dire
<cristian_c> Francesco16: nessuno ti impedisce di approfondire nelle risorse kali linux ;)
<cristian_c> in bocca al lupo per tutto
<Francesco16> Hahahah
<Francesco16> Grazie :D
<cristian_c> prego ;)
<gigirock> !domanda | gio85j
<ubot-it> gio85j: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gio85j> ok
<gio85j> ho un problema col mio pc. precisamente non riesco ad installarci linux su, a causa del uefi. Ho provato con la guida ma nulla. non riesco ad installarlo nemmeno disabilitando il uefi dal bios
<gigirock> gio85j, di che pc stiamo parlando ?
<ligomat> Salve, ho un asus x556u con ubuntu 16.04. Dopo tanto tempo finalmente sono stati scritti i driver per il funzionamento del touchpad. Ho seguito la guida e funziona tutto, ma al riavvio il touchpad non funziona. Devo installare ad ogni avvio i driver mediante terminale. Ho seguito questa guida https://github.com/vlasenko/hid-asus-fte-dkms . Come pos
<ligomat> so fare in modo tale che il touchpad funzioni?
<gio85j> alienware m14 r2
<gigirock> gio85j, ok il processore e' amd o intel ?
<gio85j> intel
<gigirock> gio85j, sk video ?
<gigirock> ligomat, scrivi a vlasenko
<gio85j> nvidia 650gt
<gigirock> gio85j, non riesci ad installare significa che arrivi alla schermata della lingua e poi hai uno schermo nero ?
<gio85j> no riesco ad installare tutto
<gio85j> solo che mi riconosce solo windows
<gio85j> e mi fa accedere solo a questo nonostante linux sia intallato
<gigirock> gio85j, quindi se prendi una usb con una live vedi fisicamente il disco linux installato ?
<gio85j> nella partizione risulta che è installato ..e tutto solo che non vi è traccia all'avvio
<gigirock> gio85j, dove hai installato grub ?
<gio85j> ho fatto tutto con l'installazione automatica ho solo selezionato le partizioni e nient'altro
<gigirock> gio85j, ad un certo punto la procedura ti chiede dove installare grub ,...
<gio85j> sulla prima partizione
<gigirock> ahhhhh, gio85j la prima partizione sarebbe ?
<gio85j> nella partizione dove ho installato il sitema
<gio85j> sistema
<gigirock> gio85j, grub si mette nel device....
<gigirock> gio85j, che windows e' installato
<gio85j> 8
<gigirock> winotto , gio85j please wait
<gio85j> si winotto
<gio85j> quindi il problema sta li ?
<gigirock> si ma mi pare che ci sia un workaround
<gigirock> aspe
<gio85j> ok
<gigirock> gio85j, devi andare di chroot e reinstallare il grub nel device....
<gigirock> !chroot
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<gigirock> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd | gio85j segui la guida
<gio85j> ok provo con questo speriamo sia la volta buona. grazie!
<marcello> ciao ho avuto un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 16.1 e la mia versione di ubuntu 16.04 si è bloccata. Sono riuscito grazie a d altri utenti a recuperare i dati del mio desktop ma non riesco ad aprire alcuni file che visualizzo come cartelle bloccate con una x, come posso fare per recuperarli?
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-22
<ghigomatto> buongiorno a tutti.
<ghigomatto> ho bisogno di un consiglio, più precisamente devo aggiornare un server 14.04 LTS in produzione, ma ho un problema con lo stack php che ospita.
<ghigomatto> Dovrei aggiornare tutti i pacchetti lasciando completamente intatto l'intero stack, e non so come fare;
<ghigomatto> ho provato con apt-hold/unhold...ma non è quello che mi serve, perché eventuali pacchetti php5.x nuovi vengono cmq installati...sosituendo la struttura delle path dei ffiles e quant'altro....
<ghigomatto> qualcuno puoi aiutarmi a trovare una quadra?
<krabador> al Louvres?
<gigirock_> !domanda | ghigomatto
<ubot-it> ghigomatto: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gigirock_> ghigomatto, per quanto tempo pensi di restare alla versione php 'vecchia' ?
<ghigomatto> il problema non è "restare" alla vecchia, gigirock_, ma trovare il modo non invasivo, anche tramite script collaudato, di aggiornare a nuova versione, al momento non funzionerebbe, e non ho idea del perché...ottengo pagina bianca.
<gigirock_> !php
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql
<gigirock_> ghigomatto, cambiano le chiamate ai database.... e quindi ci sono diversi problemi....
<ghigomatto> i logs di apache e php non sono abbastanza verbosi, modificare la verbosità non mi ha dato info utili.
<gigirock_> !info php
<ubot-it> php (source: php-defaults (44)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+44 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<ghigomatto> gigirock_: ripeto, io mi occupo del sistema, le chiamate ai db le fa l'applicazione, sviluppata dal laboratorio, è proprio esso che mi ha imposto una versione fuori dai pacchetti disponibili dai repos.
<gigirock_> e allora di a loro di preparare la versione per php attuale....
<gigirock_> ghigomatto, devo andare a dopo
<ghigomatto> ciao gigirock_, grazie cmq!
<domyvisc> Buongiorno
<domyvisc> Vi scrivo per chiedervi un informazione
<krabador> chiedi
<domyvisc> come posso fare un dual boot di ubuntu con windows 10?
<krabador> !installazione | domyvisc così
<ubot-it> domyvisc così: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !uefi | domyvisc leggi anche questo
<ubot-it> domyvisc leggi anche questo: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<domyvisc> Grazie tante
<domyvisc> provo subito
<domyvisc> se ci sono problemi
<domyvisc> tornero a scrivervi
<domyvisc> buona giornataaaaa
<Stefano68> buongiorno a tutti
<Stefano68> mi servirebbe un aiuto per uno scanner agfa e ubuntu 16.04
<glpiana> Stefano68, usb?
<clk8> scusate non si apre più cartella softwere
<clk8> con ubunto 16.04
<clk8>   from gi.repository import Gtk, GObject
<clk8>   from gi.repository import WebKit2 as webkit
<clk8> 2016-11-22 14:19:56,791 - softwarecenter.backend.zeitgeist_logger - WARNING - Support for Zeitgeist disabled
<clk8>   from gi.repository import Gtk, Gdk, GLib, PangoCairo
<clk8> 2016-11-22 14:19:57,077 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.app - INFO - setting up proxy 'None'
<Stefano68> si scusa usb è lo snapscan1212
<Guest44645> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con 16.10 e Ubuntu Software. Sto cercando di installare VLC ma prima mi avverte che non è free, poi mi chiede di autenticarmi tramite ubuntu one. Dopo aver superato la scocciatura di creare un nuovo account riprovo ad inserire le credenziali nell' ubuntu software: ma non le riconosce. è normale? Che devo fare?
<Guest44645> ok grazie, a presto
<cristian_c> Guest44645: prova a insrallare da terminale
<cristian_c> *installare
<cristian_c> ehhh, la fretta
<d4nn13999> aga buonasera
<max55> sera a tutti e da ubn paio di giorni che su ubuntu 1604 no mi aggiorna  ttf-mscorefonts-installer e me lo da sempre e qual cosa di importante? ho provato a reistallare il pacchetto ma sempre lo stesso non mi esegue aggiornameto di quel pacchetto
<Guest6889> buona sera a tutti! qualcuno sa dirmi come posso installare una chiavetta usb-dvb rtl2832UDVB su ubuntu 16.04?grazie
<Gnomo> Buonasera vorrei copiare i dati della home di UbuntuGnome su HD esterno ho fatto login testuale e sono root ma non so come procedere per copiare i mie dati. Non posso accedere al sistema graficamente e vorrei reinstallare
<Guest6889> grazie lo stesso
<Arturo> Salve ho appena installato lubuntu e vorrei installare skype è possibile?
<Mr_Pan> Arturo si
<Mr_Pan> !skype
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<Arturo> MI ha buttato fuori...
<Arturo> volevo rigraziarvi
<anto9191> salve amici..il mio PC scalda un po' troppocon le ventole sempre a lavoro... Penso sia un problema di scheda grafica Ho ubuntu 16.10, potete aiutarmi?
<krabador> anto9191, apri il terminale
<krabador> anto9191, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> anto9191, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> anto9191, il secondo di darà un indirizzo web, copialo dal terminale ed incollalo qui
<anto9191> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23518700/
<anto9191> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23518700/
<krabador> anto9191, Mobility Radeon HD 4530/4570/545v ---> questa ufficialmente funziona solo col driver che stai già usando
<anto9191> krabador, ottimo, quindi non ho speranze! comunque ci ho provato!! grazie mille
<krabador> anto9191, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> anto9191, datti una calmata
<krabador> anto9191, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<anto9191> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvBpAAmMxTl
<krabador> anto9191, basta solo il link risultante
<krabador> come hai fatto prima
<krabador> anto9191, allora
<krabador> anto9191, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> anto9191, da quando hai avviato la sessione?
<anto9191> da questo pomeriggio
<anto9191> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23518757/
<krabador> anto9191, e questo  http://ppa.launchpad.net/noobslab/icons2/ubuntu yakkety/main   ---> che ci fa di bello, tra l'altro 404 ?
<krabador> anto9191, guide a caso per temi/icone/sfondi/robaccia ?
<anto9191> è un computer di famiglia... non ti arrabbiare :(
<krabador> ma figurati, è che se si inseriscono fonti software esterne che poi non vanno, si incricca il sistema di aggiornamento
<krabador> anto9191, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<anto9191> se esiste un modo per cancellarle lo farò subito
<krabador> manda il comando appena mandatodi
<krabador> *ti
<anto9191> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23518775/
<krabador> in famiglia siete grandi fan di ppa.
<krabador> !ppa | anto9191
<ubot-it> anto9191: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<anto9191> a quanto pare!!
<krabador> anto9191, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<anto9191> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23518791/
<krabador> beh, anto9191 , non vi sta a cuore molto il sistema allora
<krabador> anto9191, sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/noobslab-*
<anto9191> krabador, sono in questa chat proprio per cercare di rimediare. Anzi, cercare che qualcuno mi aiuti a rimediare
<krabador> anto9191, sei in questa chat per tutt'altro problema veramente
<krabador> basta andare indietro con i messaggi per verificarlo
<anto9191> e pure questo è vero
<krabador> anto9191, e nel wiki è molto segnalato,il rischio che si corre con l'installazione di ppa
<krabador> e che ci se ne assume completamente la responsabilità
<krabador> anto9191, hai mandato il comando ?
<anto9191> krabador, hai assolutamente ragione.. comunque ho mandato il comando che dicevi..
<krabador> bene
<krabador> ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<anto9191> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23518807
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<anto9191> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23518812/
<krabador> anto9191, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<anto9191> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23518821/
<krabador> anto9191, sudo apt-get -y install lm-sensors | pastebinit
<anto9191> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23518837/
<krabador> sudo sensors-detect
<krabador> rispondi yes a tutte le domande, tranne alla domanda riguardante I2C/SMBus a cui metti no
<anto9191> ok
<krabador> riavvii e torni qui ù
<krabador> ma non subito...
<cristian_c> ehhh
<anto9191> eccomi amico
<krabador> sensors | pastebinit
<anto9191> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23518875/
<krabador> anto9191, 60° è altina come temperatura di idle
<krabador> anto9191, pulisci/fatti pulire, il sistema di raffreddamento del notebook
<krabador> cosa periodicamente necessaria
<anto9191> krabador, effettivamente il pc è un po' vecchiotto. Mi consigli solo la pulizia? Sul web ho letto che si dovrebbe anche cambiare la pasta termica.. che ne pensi?
<krabador> in presenza di un efficiente sistema di raffreddamento presente nella macchina, con il problema persistente ci sono altre cose da vedere
<anto9191> quindi senza questa questione della pasta termica..
<krabador> anto9191, "efficiente sistema di raffreddamento" ---> pulito , e manutenuto. Se non è stato mai fatto da anni, come in questo caso, è necessario anche sostituire la pasta
<krabador> anto9191, è tutto insieme, non è una questione di un interruttore da toccare e non toccarne un altro
<anto9191> ok ok.. ho afferrato
<anto9191> beh, krabador, grazie per il tuo tempo
<anto9191> il vostro supporto è quello che rende popolare ubuntu, e non è una leccata!
<krabador> in bocca al lupo con la pulizia. Se non hai esperienze a riguardo, rivolgiti a chi ha una manualità sufficiente, i rischi di danni sono alti, quando si maneggia un pc a quellos copo
<krabador> *scopo
<anto9191> krabador, mi rivolgerò sicuramente a qualche tecnico che ne capisce un po'...
<anto9191> krabador posso approfittare della tua gentilezza per un' ultima cosa? Puoi dirmi se secondo te, secondo le caratteristiche del mio PC, c'è bisogno di sostituirlo?
<krabador> no, con ubuntu puo' andare
<anto9191> so bene che dipende dagli usi e quant'altro..
<anto9191> con windows mi dava dei problemi enormi
<krabador> sta a te, magari aver voglia di provare derivate ubuntu con ambienti grafici piu' leggeri
<anto9191> e io che pensavo di avere una macchina che ancora avesse tanto da dire.. spesi un occhio della testa a suo tempo
<anto9191> non ti rubo altro tempo..
<anto9191> grazie mille.
<anto9191> alla prossima
<krabador> anto9191, purtroppo l'ambiente pc per utenti privati , non ha ancora formule con garanzia ventennale, come le cucine :D
<krabador> "<anto9191> con windows mi dava dei problemi enormi" ---> se dovessero essere hardware, in base alla gravità non tarderanno a palesarsi anche su ubuntu
<Gnomo> Salve qualcuno mi sa dire come cipiare i dati della home di gnome da terminale ad hd esterno perche non posso accedere al sistema e vorrei salvare i dati e firmattare ma so solo come si entra on modalita testuale e non rieaco a montare il disco esterno
<f843d0> Gnomo: avvia una live, avrai l'interfaccia grafica
<Gnomo> Scusatemi sono con il telefono e si e sconnesso
<Gnomo> Non sono riuscito a leggere la risposta
<krabador> Gnomo, hai un supporto di installazione di questa ubuntu di cui parli?
<Gnomo> Usb 14.04.5
<krabador> allora carica la sessione di prova
<krabador> e fai tutto da li.
<Gnomo> Ma non riesco a. Copiare da li dice che nn ho i permessi necessari
<krabador> Gnomo, e nella tua esperienza ubuntu, hai mai mandado un comando sudo?
<Gnomo> Ho poca dimistichezza con il terminale pero se mi scrivi come posso copiare la home lo faccio
<krabador> Gnomo, questa installazione ubuntu, è inservibile?
<Gnomo> Si
<krabador> !ripristino | Gnomo allora puoi seguire questa, che non cancellerà niente nella home, con il supporto usb in tuo possesso
<ubot-it> Gnomo allora puoi seguire questa, che non cancellerà niente nella home, con il supporto usb in tuo possesso: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-23
<julie983> ciao, due grossi problemi, ho dimenticato la password del portachiavi e senza quella ovviamente nn ho permessi per fare nulla, detto cio mentre cercavo di eliminarla tramite terminale con questo comando "rm -r ~/.gnome2/keyrings" ho cancellato tutti i miei file ma nn la password. Come posso eliminare il portachiavi e riottenere tutti i file?  vi pr
<julie983> ego aiutatemi. grazie
<ExPBoy> !password | julie983
<ubot-it> julie983: Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<julie983> lo avevo già fatto, difatti, sono riuscita ad entrare baipassando il login iniziale e dalle impostazioni sicurezza ho eliminato la richiesta ad ogni accensione del pc ma cmq per qualsiasi cosa mi chiede la password. Può darsi che allora nn abbia fatto bene tutta la procedura. Riprovo. Grazie
<ExPBoy> julie983, segui bene sehai cambiato la password in modo esatto quando la chiede basta che la digiti correttamente
<julie983> ok
<cristian_c> julie983: se sei entrato/a con l'account guest, è possibile
<ExPBoy> uhm
<teolinux87> ciao a tutti
<teolinux87> c'è qualcuno che possa aiutarmi su mysql server
<teolinux87> ho un problema con l'sql_mode
<Carlin0> !chat | teolinux87
<ubot-it> teolinux87: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pazzoide> salve ho un problema a far funzionare i driver nouveau con un PPC G4 su cui ho installato lubuntu ed ho accesso ssh
<krabador> pazzoide, sudo lshw
<krabador> !paste | pazzoide
<ubot-it> pazzoide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pazzoide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23522509/
<krabador> pazzoide, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<pazzoide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23522537/
<bergi44> non riesco più a scaricare aggiornamenti mi dice che il problema è nell'impossibilità di raggiungere la repository. NON è un problema di rete perché internet funziona regolarmente.
<akis24> bergi44:  versione in uso ?
<krabador> pazzoide, nouveau.modeset=1 , prova  a caricare con questo.
<pazzoide> provato, ma stesso risultato: schermo nero con freccia del mouse multicolore. Nessuna possibilità di login. Solo terminale con ctrl+alt+F1
<krabador> pazzoide, se non parte nouveau , con quell'hardware, è un bug specifico con quella generazione di mac, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2079873&s=ad71265b2c05b969a0e292f243cccf04&p=12336938#post12336938 segui questo
<krabador> pazzoide, prima prova nouveau.modeset=0
<krabador> pazzoide, che versione di ubuntu ppc  stai provando ?
<pazzoide> lubuntu 14.04
<pazzoide> con nouveau.modeset=0 stesso risultato. Provo a seguire il link che mi hai dato
<krabador> pazzoide, sembra che solo framebuffer possa andare per quella macchina
<pazzoide> non capisco cosa intendi
<krabador> pazzoide, quindi ti stai buttando ad installare ubuntu su un vecchio ppc, senza esperienza linux?
<krabador> pazzoide, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<krabador> pazzoide, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues
<pazzoide> già letti quei wiki, un po' di esperienza la ho, ma mai sentito parlare del framebuffer
<pazzoide> per questo son qui ^^'
<akis24> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/FrameBuffer
<pazzoide> provato framebuffer, ma niente. grazie comunque, provo a sbatterci la testa ancora un po'
<krabador> pazzoide, ubuntu su mac, è sempre stato , per la natura dell'hardware apple, un'operazione non scontata
<krabador> in alcuni casi, rimansta una cosa parzialmente possibile.
<pazzoide> lo immagino, ma l'unico modo di utilizzare ancora quel ppc è riuscire a buttarci su linux.
<krabador> pazzoide, forse vuole essere "lasciato andare" :D
<pazzoide> mi spiace è buon hardware ^^
<krabador> c'è un buon mercato per collezionisti
<krabador> pazzoide, con tutto il rispetto, lo era.
<krabador> geforce 4 mx è fascia bassa di quell'architettura, del 2002
<krabador> se poi hai interessi accademici a sfruttare l'architettura della cpu, è un conto.-
<pazzoide> diciamo che è così. e comunque mi spinge nel tempo libero a imparare più cose su linux, cosa che non accade usando distro già pronte e funzionanti.
<alex9090> salve a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | alex9090
<ubot-it> alex9090: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<alex9090> vi chiedo una cosa per cortesia, ho installato ubuntu 16.10 cm faccio ad installare driver ati HD 8750M?
<krabador> alex9090, funziona già di base con i driver open
<alex9090> io nel pc ho 2 schede video, intel e ati,  mi riconosce solo l'intel
<alex9090> a volte va a scatti.. per quello dicevo
<krabador> alex9090, allora
<krabador> alex9090, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> alex9090, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<alex9090> ok,cosa succede con questo comando
<krabador> che rilascia un link
<krabador> che devi incollare qui
<alex9090> ok un attimo
<alex9090> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23522723/
<krabador> alex9090, ci sono impostazioni in bios a riguardo della gestione / uso della scheda video dedicata in relazione all'integrata intel, in questo acer ?
<alex9090> dovrei guardare..  ti posso dire che quanto si avvia ubuntu mi appare una schermata cn ati radeon error
<alex9090> una frase*
<krabador> alex9090, journalctl -b | pastebinit
<alex9090> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23522735/
<krabador> alex9090, lspci -v | pastebinit
<krabador> alex9090, lsusb -v | pastebinit
<krabador> alex9090, dmesg | grep radeon | pastebinit
<alex9090> si
<alex9090> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23522958/
<alex9090> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23522959/
<alex9090> nell'ultimo comando appar qst messaggio
<alex9090> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> alex9090, riavvia la macchina, in corrispondenza della prima linea in alto di grub, premi il tasto "e" , ti metti vicino alle parole quiet splash , le cancelli, digiti   systemd.log_level=debug   , assicurandoti che prima e dopo ci sia uno spazio, premi f10
<krabador> torna qui
<dastelman1> rieccomi
<dastelman1> sono sempre Dastelman
<alex9090> ok provo
<dastelman1> e che sono collegato in kiwiirc che è inquese
<krabador> !chat | dastelman1
<ubot-it> dastelman1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dastelman1> devo fare quel comando Krabador
<dastelman1> ??
<krabador> dastelman1, si, questo canale in cui sei, è quello del supporto
<dastelman1> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<louiscesar> salve. buonasera a tutti. volevo chiedere se esiste un modo per vedere skygo su ubuntu. ho consultato vari forum ma senza una risposta concreta. grazie
<louiscesar> il sito in oggetto utilizza silverlight
<louiscesar> e da quanto ho capito è un casino farlo funzionare con linux in quanto il sito richiede i driver firmati per la scheda video
<Dastelman> evvai
<Dastelman> sono connesso da kiwi
<Dastelman> ciao a tutti di nuovo
<Dastelman> ^^
<krabador> !chat | Dastelman
<ubot-it> Dastelman: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<d4nnij3999> sera raga
<fubu> ZYJE TU KURWA KTOS ?
<krabador> !italiano | fubu
<ubot-it> fubu: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<fubu> twoja stara to italiano
<max55> Buona sera a tutti problema: mi compare sempre ttf-mscorefonts-installer non riuscito sto usando ubuntu16,04 cosa posso fare?
<krabador> max55, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<max55> fatto
<krabador> max55, sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer | pastebinit
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23523729/
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23523729/
<krabador> sembra ci siano problemi con lo scaricamento dei componenti forniti dal pacchetto
<krabador> un attuale bug
<krabador> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/1371783
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1607535 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1371783 ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 fails to install core fonts and should be updated to version 3.6 from Debian" [Medium,Confirmed]
<krabador> max55, puoi seguire questo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/1371783/comments/47
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1607535 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1371783 ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 fails to install core fonts and should be updated to version 3.6 from Debian" [Medium,Confirmed]
<max55> ma e una cosa importante che danneggia  il sistema se non lo si aggiorna??
<max55> non posso rimuoverlo?
<f843d0> max55: puoi vedere con sudo apt-get --purge remove ttf-mscorefonts-installer, quali pacchetti calcolati come dipendenza devono essere rimossi, e decidere in base a questo
<max55> un po complicato per me lavorare su i pacchetti , do il comando che mi hai dato?
<f843d0> max55: se non premi Y/S dopo, non succede niente. Se non capisci, puoi sempre premere N. E ti conviene fare il pastebin dell'output
<f843d0> !paste | max55
<ubot-it> max55: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<max55> ok do questo sudo apt-get --purge remove ttf-mscorefonts-installer e poi faccio un paste
<krabador> max55, cosa stai seguendo di preciso?
<f843d0> krabador: me
<krabador> ovvero?
<f843d0> krabador: ha chiesto di rimuovere...
<f843d0> 20:18:02< f843d0> max55: puoi vedere con sudo apt-get --purge remove ttf-mscorefonts-installer, quali pacchetti calcolati come dipendenza devono essere rimossi, e decidere in base a questo
<f843d0> 20:21:45< f843d0> max55: se non premi Y/S dopo, non succede niente. Se non capisci, puoi sempre premere N. E ti conviene fare il pastebin dell'output
<krabador> f843d0, il problema è semplicemente che ttf-mscorefonts-installer ha problemi attualmente ad interfacciarsi con launchpad
<krabador> *sourceforge
<krabador> si puo' aggirare come descritto nel bug report
<krabador> se niente di cio' che usa l'utente deve usarlo è un conto.
<max55> krabador lo rimosso succede qual cosa se non ce?
<krabador> max55, dipenda da cosa lo deve usare
<krabador> max55, nel bug report c'erano delle souluzioni , segnalate. Le hai lette?
<max55> si lo lette ma non ci capisco di cosa si tratti e quali aggiornare
<krabador> e le h ?
<max55> tutti file exe
<max55> me le dimentico le h
<krabador> se usi parecchio wine , puoi risentire la mancanza
<krabador> altrimenti , puoi stare come stai
<max55> non ce lo wine
<max55> non lo uso
<Acn0w> signori buona sera :D ciao krabador ;* avrei un problemino. Non riesco a switchare dalla grafica intel alla gpu nvidia. Ho provato da nvidia-settings: mi dice di riloggarmi ma non succede niente, nel senso che rimane su intel. Provato da software-properties-gtk - > additional drivers. Ho cambiato da qui ma comunque lshw -c display mi dice che sto usando intel. Grazie mille in anticipo :D
<krabador> !dettagli | Acn0w
<ubot-it> Acn0w: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Acn0w> ho i divers nvidia installati alla versione 375, ma funzia un cazzo. Nvidia 820M 2GB dedicati, i7-6500u, 8GB RAM, ubuntu 16.04.01. Kernel 4.9.0-040900rc3-generic 64bit
<krabador> Acn0w, per "riloggarti" , intendi che hai fatto anche un riavvio?
<max55> buona serata a tutti alla prossima e grazie
<Acn0w> krabador, yess, reboot
<krabador> max55, per disinstallare roba, puoi fare anche da solo, sudo apt-get remove --purge pacchetto
<Acn0w> riavviare lightdm dubito centri XD
<krabador> ni
<Acn0w> nel senso che non fa na cioppa
<krabador> Acn0w, e se parli in italiano è meglio ù
<krabador> non lo insegnano in veneto ?
<Acn0w> krabador, son andato sul sicuro ;) cioppa -> non fa na sega :D
<max55> ok volevo solo sapere se era qual cosa di importante
<krabador> Acn0w, di quale versione di ubuntu di grazia, stiamo parlando?
<Dastelman> eccomi
<Dastelman> Ciao a tutti
<Acn0w> krabador, <Acn0w> ho i divers nvidia installati alla versione 375, ma funzia un cazzo. Nvidia 820M 2GB dedicati, i7-6500u, 8GB RAM, ubuntu 16.04.01. Kernel 4.9.0-040900rc3-generic 64bit
<max55> Buona serata
<Acn0w> Dastelman, ciao  o/
<krabador> Acn0w, a cui hai messo un bel kernel rc, che potrebbe non avere avuto tutti gli accorgimenti per convivere con tutto il resto
<Acn0w> krabador, ne sono consapevole :D
<Acn0w> krabador, dici sia quello?
<krabador> mettici anche il tuo problema in mezzo , allora.
<Acn0w> krabador, può essere una causa dici?
<krabador> si
<Dastelman> guarda adesso krabador
<krabador> !chat | Dastelman
<ubot-it> Dastelman: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Acn0w> krabador, provo a fare qualche esperimento allora :) grazie per ora ;*
<krabador> de nada
<Acn0w> krabador, se volevi maggiori dettagli in caso http://paste.debian.net/898163/
<krabador> da buona distro custom , i pacchetti sono allineati al target del sistema, roba in sviluppo puo' essere defezionaria di dettagli
<krabador> Acn0w, con kernel main, avevi problemi?
<krabador> Acn0w, rc non sono mai una buona mossa, a meno che tu non debba proprio lavorare con quel dato kernel
<Acn0w> krabador, boh.. non ricordo.. su main ci sto per sbaglio :/ nel senso che cinciono sempre con le ultime disponibili
<Acn0w> krabador, provo a riandare sulla "stable"
<krabador> Acn0w, appunto, evita quantomeno le rc, e tieniti sul branch stable
<Acn0w> krabador, se non voglio sprecare la gpu XD
<Acn0w> grazie per l'hint krabador :D
<krabador> de nada
<krabador> nelle rc , sviste di configurazione sono molto piu' probabili
<krabador> Acn0w, puo' servire "AccelMethod"  "uxa" , in xorg, se hai schermo nero con l'nvidia, messa come predefinita , col driver nvidia
<Acn0w> krabador, dici che un revert sulla 4.8 sia papabile? è la più vicina alla mia non rc XD
<Acn0w> krabador, nel caso lo switch andasse male intendi?
<krabador> Acn0w, si
<krabador> Acn0w, se proprio vuoi usare kernel del dev team, si, vai di 4.8.x
<krabador> non so se hanno 4.8.10 , vedi un po'
<Acn0w> krabador, si hanno anche la *.10
<krabador> bene
<Acn0w> quale dici sia "meglio"?
<Guest32190> Ciao, problemino: sto installando Ubuntu 16,04 accanto a W10 con sistema UEFI. Come è scritto nella guida ho disattivato
<Guest32190> il secure boot loader. Dopodichè avvio ubuntu normalmente da live USB, però dopo la selezione della lingua mi dice che il pc ha solo 4gb di memoria. Non vero... Perchè non mi vede l'hard disk?
<f843d0> Guest32190: stai facendo un po' di confusione
<f843d0> Guest32190: se avvii in live, il sistema viene caricato in RAM, e a giudicare da quello che dici, hai 4Gb di RAM
<f843d0> Guest32190: non ti considera l'hard disk perchè il sistema live non è direttamente interessato alle memorie di massa, per quelle devi installare (o montarle ed accederci)
<f843d0> Guest32190: leggi bene la guida di installazione
<f843d0> !installazione | Guest32190
<ubot-it> Guest32190: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest32190> Ciao, si sto leggendo la guida. Inizialmente, intendo appena schiaccio F12 (nel mio caso) mi appaiono diverse opzioni da cui posso fare il boot. Esse sono raggruppate in Legacy boot, che comprende solo usb storage device, poi c'è Uefi boot: tra cui ci sono, windows boot manager, poi c'è l'hard disk e poi la il nome della mia chiavetta USB. Io ho av
<Guest32190> viato dalla chiavetta usb che si trova nel gruppo uefi boot (sbagliato? dovevo forse scegliere usb storage device dal gruppo legacy booy?). Sono arrivato li dove appare grub con le 3 opzioni Try, Install e check. Io ho fatto install. Poi andando avanti mi dice che ho solo 4 gb di memoria, che sospetto sia invece la dimensione della penna usb, in qu
<Guest32190> anto ho 8gb di ram. Non capisco poi perchè il supporto usb appare sia sotto legacy che sotto uefi.
<Guest32190> Il mio laptop è  dell xps 15 con w10 se servisse questa info
<Guest32190> In ogni caso è corretto avviare da UEFI usb come c'è scritto sulla guida.
<f843d0> Guest32190: giusto per provare, cosa accade se avvii il device USB da Legacy Mode?
<Guest32190> Ho provato, si blocca, appare la scritta image boot:
<f843d0> Guest32190: hai disattivato anche il Fast Boot?
<Guest32190> No, non ho disattivato il fast boot, vediamo che dice la guida
<Guest32190> Sto verificando che succede ora..
<Guest32190> stesso problema.  Sto installando Ubuntu 16.04.01-desktop-amd64.iso Altre info l'hard distk è ssd ma non credo centri. Magari qualcosa è andato storto nella creazione dell'immagine di avvio su usb. Sicuramente la iso scaricata è corretta, l'ho checksummata.
<krabador> e combaciano perfettamente gli hash?
<Guest32190> si, almeno seguendo quanto è scritto sulla guida
<krabador> Guest32190, se la sessione live parte tranquillamente , puoi entrare li da qui
<paolofefoloap> ciao qualcuno si intende di audio?
<paolofefoloap> o forse meglio di associare audio a uno specifico utente???
<paolofefoloap> mi succede che ho tre utenti ma su uno l'audio non riesco a riattivarlo
<paolofefoloap> ubuntu 16.04 - portatile toshiba
<paolofefoloap> nessuno ha un suggerimento?
<krabador> paolofefoloap, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<paolofefoloap> sarebbe?
<krabador> paolofefoloap, aplay -l | pastebinit
<krabador> paolofefoloap, 2 comandi da incollare nel terminale, e mandare con invio
<paolofefoloap> pastebinit???
<krabador> uno alla volta
<krabador> e per il secondo, incollare il link risultante qui
<paolofefoloap> sisi questo lo so
<paolofefoloap> ok ora faccio
<paolofefoloap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23524598/
<krabador> !dettagli | paolofefoloap
<ubot-it> paolofefoloap: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<paolofefoloap> ubuntu 16.04  -  Intel® Core™ i7-5500U CPU @ 2.40GHz × 4 -  8 gb ram  -    Intel® HD Graphics 5500 (Broadwell GT2)
<paolofefoloap> toshiba satellite x55a
<paolofefoloap> il resto nn ho capito bene
<paolofefoloap> comunque da oggi su uno dei tre utenti audio non funziona più
<paolofefoloap> gli altri 2 (di cui uno ospite) tutto ok
<krabador> paolofefoloap, cat /proc/asound/card*/id | pastebinit
<paolofefoloap> già visto 3 wiki diversi ma non sono risolutivi
<paolofefoloap> il problema è che l'utente ha "disconnesso" il sistema audio, per così dire
<paolofefoloap> ah ok un attimo
<paolofefoloap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23524615/
<paolofefoloap> sono le due "periferiche" ma le avevo già viste, la hdmi e la pch
<paolofefoloap> comunque non è un problema di configurazione globale del pc
<krabador> mi fa piacere tu le abbia viste
<paolofefoloap> ma da questo utente dove sono io nn posso attivare audio
<krabador> paolofefoloap, sudo gedit /etc/asound.conf
<paolofefoloap> icona nella tray da audio disattivato e nn posso riattivarlo, da altri utenti invece si
<krabador> http://pastie.org/pastes/10968685/text
<krabador> ci metti il contenuto di questo link
<krabador> salvi c
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> riavvii
<krabador> vedi cosa fa.
<paolofefoloap> in effetti ora è un file vuoto, confermi???
<krabador> quanti punti interrogativi...
<krabador> lo crei appunto con il contenuto del link che ti sto segnalando
<krabador> salvi , chiudi , riavvii, prova
<paolofefoloap> ok solo abitudine...
<paolofefoloap> ma agisce sul singolo utente  cioè asound.conf è diverso per ogni utente?
<paolofefoloap> qua il punto interrogativo ci voleva!
<krabador> è di sistema
<krabador> ognuno puo' usarne uno se vuole, nella home, cosi'   ~/.asoundrc
<paolofefoloap> e come mai secondo te mi varia solo un utente? non capisco... cioè provo ok ma volevo capire
<krabador> puo' variare l'utente che ha combinato casini...
<paolofefoloap> ok a dopo allora!
<paolofefoloap> - krabador
<paolofefoloap> tutto inutile
<krabador> paolofefoloap, beh, inutile fino ad un certo punto, non hai hdmi in default, ufficialmente
<paolofefoloap> anche se vado in impostazioni audio non mi presenta nessuna scheda o periferica o microfono.... nulla
<krabador> se uno degli utenti non puo' piu' usare l'audio, è un altro discorso
<krabador> cat /etc/asoudrc | pastebinit
<paolofefoloap> e ma infatti ti dicevo che 1 non funzionava e gli altri 2 si
<krabador> paolofefoloap, posta il link
<krabador> sorry /etc/asound.conf | pastebinit
<krabador> ok, io devo andare, puoi , se non hai schede selezionabili, rimuovere il file appena creato, con sudo rm /etc/asound.conf
<paolofefoloap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23524732/
<paolofefoloap> acc... mancato per 10 secondi....
<paolofefoloap> ma quindi devo cancellare il file creato 10 min. fa?
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-24
<paolofefoloap> scusate ieri sera nn ho risolto con chat e con forum
<paolofefoloap> riprovo: audio non funzionante
<paolofefoloap> solo su uno dei tre utenti di ubuntu 16.04
<paolofefoloap> gli altri due funzionano perfettamente
<paolofefoloap> da impostazioni audio non posso selezionare nessuna periferica in quell'utente
<paolofefoloap> e non posso neanche se inserisco cuffie o se mi cerco di collegare con bluetooth a una cassa audio esterna
<paolofefoloap> ripeto: gli altri 2 utenti sono ok, questo da ieri mattina non mi permette nulla
<paolofefoloap> persino alla pagina dove inserisco le password sento la scheda che fa il suo "rumorino" all'accesso
<paolofefoloap> ccos'è che un utente attiva o meno quando si seleziona, rispetto all'audio? Provato con diversi wiki per ripristinare l'audio (che FUNZIONA ma non su quell'utente)... niente!
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: come hai creato gli utenti?
<paolofefoloap> beh il primo automaticamente all'installazione
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: 'provato con diversi wiki' <- cioè?
<paolofefoloap> gli altri con l'interfsaccia per crearne nuovi
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: quindi avevi problemi anche con gli altri account?
<paolofefoloap> ma anche la sessione ospite funziona....
<paolofefoloap> i wiki di ubuntu sulla riattivazione dell'audio, poi suggerimenti sul forum,
<paolofefoloap> nononono mai avuto problemi!
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: non hai detto niente
<paolofefoloap> ???
<paolofefoloap> in che senso?
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: l'audio sugli altri account ha sempre funzionato?
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: datti una calmata
<paolofefoloap> sono la persona più calma nel raggio di 10 km almeno...
<paolofefoloap> ;)
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: dal log non sembra
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: l'audio sugli altri account ha sempre funzionato?
<paolofefoloap> beh ho introdotto il problema
<paolofefoloap> che ieri sera con un altro user-ubuntu non siamo riusciti a risolvere
<paolofefoloap> ma ora mi taccio.
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: l'audio sugli altri account ha sempre funzionato?
<paolofefoloap> si
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: entra in ubuntu con l'account che ti da problemi
<cristian_c> qui in chat
<paolofefoloap> fatto.
<cristian_c> ehhh, veloce
<paolofefoloap> c'ero già....
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<paolofefoloap> già fatto stanotte
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: whoami | pastebinit
<paolofefoloap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23526354/
<paolofefoloap> e paolo sono.
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: groups | pastebinit
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: cat /etc/group | pastebinit
<paolofefoloap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23526358/
<paolofefoloap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23526366/
<paolofefoloap> in ordine...
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: quanti utenti possono utilizzare sudo?
<paolofefoloap> mente rifletti, aggiungo che dove posso selezionare l'audio nella tray superiore, la spunta "escludi audio" è attiva...
<paolofefoloap> e non la posso utilizzare
<paolofefoloap> sudo 2 utenti, paolo e scuola
<paolofefoloap> ma scuola l'ho creato ieri dopo i problemi
<paolofefoloap> per vedere se era un problema utente, e per poter utilizzare l'audio a scuola
<paolofefoloap> dove insegno
<paolofefoloap> invece la sessione ospite funzionava prima e anche ora
<cristian_c> ah, guest è il terzo utente
<paolofefoloap> è come se "paolo" non avesse più accesso alla configurazione delle periferiche audio
<paolofefoloap> sisi è guest il terzo
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: ls -l | grep asound | pastebinit
<paolofefoloap> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<paolofefoloap> uhm....
<ghigomatto> Buongiorno a tutti.
<cristian_c> allora
<paolofefoloap> se hai sbagliato la prima barra invece ho http://paste.ubuntu.com/23526397/
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: alsamixrr
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: alsamixer
<cristian_c> sorry
<paolofefoloap> ls -l | grep asound | pastebinit  diventa ls -l / grep asound | pastebinit ???
<paolofefoloap> intanto alsamixer ha comportamento strano
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: ls -l /home | pastebinit
<paolofefoloap> alzo volumi che ritornano a un livello da soli
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: ?
<paolofefoloap> uno ha MM alla base e non si può regolare... headphone !
<cristian_c> !image | paolofefoloap
<paolofefoloap> si ci sono ti rispondevo su alsamixer
<ubot-it> paolofefoloap: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ghigomatto> ubuntu server 14.04 LTS, produzione. Devo installare una versione php diversa da quella disponibile sui repos ufficiali, più avanzata. Ho trovato in giro moltissimi tutorial su come fare, ma tutti attingono dal ppa dello sviluppatore, Ondrej. Una volta installata la nuova versione php, tutti i componenti dovranno restare gli stessi, come faccio a fissarli di modo che io possa ggiorare il sistemae non quei pacchetti?
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: manda anche il comando
<paolofefoloap> quale?
<cristian_c> !chat | ghigomatto
<ubot-it> ghigomatto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: ls -l /home | pastebinit
<paolofefoloap> ah quello ultimo ... ok arriva
<ghigomatto> ubot-it questa non è la chat ubuntu?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<paolofefoloap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23526409/
<cristian_c> ghigomatto: hai letto il topic del canale?
<cristian_c> ghigomatto: ma sopatutto hai capito in quale canale ti trovi?
<ghigomatto> cristian_c questo non è ubuntu.it?
<cristian_c> !chat | ghigomatto
<ubot-it> ghigomatto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<paolofefoloap> http://prntscr.com/db5k4f
<ghigomatto> cristian_c: traduci
<paolofefoloap> io?
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: manda anche qualche schermata delle impostazioni audio
<cristian_c> ghigomatto: è in lingua italiana
<ghigomatto> cristian_c: scusa ma se scrivi "!chat | ghigomatto" io non capisco, sarò tanardo...
<ghigomatto> devo andare su una chat?
<ghigomatto> come si fa?
<cristian_c> @ubot-it> ghigomatto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> ghigomatto: te lo dice  il bot ;)
<paolofefoloap> http://prntscr.com/db5ld1
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: aplay -l | pastebinit
<paolofefoloap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23526425/
<paolofefoloap> in alsamixer ho selezionato la pch
<paolofefoloap> la hdmi non potevo selezionarla mi pare
<paolofefoloap> controllo
<paolofefoloap> infatti.
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: dpkg -l | grep sound | pastebinit
<paolofefoloap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23526435/
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: hai installato jack
<cristian_c> il server jack
<paolofefoloap> ??? se l'ho fatto ieri?
<cristian_c> datti un calmata
<cristian_c> vol. 2
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: e spiega esattamente quando si è verificato il problema
<paolofefoloap> ieri ore 10.06 entrato in classe
<paolofefoloap> altro non so ho riacceso il pc che la sera prima sentiva canzoni da video di youtube
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: e quandp hai installato jack, invece?
<paolofefoloap> i punti interrogativi non sono per metterti fretta, sono solo esplicativi
<cristian_c> *quando
<paolofefoloap> jack cos'è?
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: se ne fa a meno
<cristian_c> nella comunicazione non servono
<paolofefoloap> ok cos'è jack
<paolofefoloap> che non lo so
<paolofefoloap> dice il terminale che è un programma non installato
<cristian_c> ii qjackctl 0.4.2-0ubuntu2 amd64 User interface for controlling the JACK sound server ii qsynth 0.4.0-1 amd64 fluidsynth MIDI sound synthesiser front-end
<cristian_c> che pare non proprio preinstallato.....
<paolofefoloap> questa ultima parte non l'ho capita
<paolofefoloap> puoi spiegarmela meglio cosa dovrei fare
<paolofefoloap> e scusa l'italiano non proprio corretto ma senza interpunzione non sono molto capace
<cristian_c> se si va nel gestore pacchetti , a cercare il pacchetto qjackctl
<paolofefoloap> magari da synaptic devo  fare
<paolofefoloap> o da ubuntu software center
<cristian_c> confermo, qjackctl e qsynth sono roba preinstallata al massimo con ubuntu studio
<cristian_c> se l'hai installato, fatti due domande
<paolofefoloap> non posso ci metterei i punti interrogativi  ;)
<paolofefoloap> quindi devo rimuovere o no fammi sapere
<ExPBoy> uhm
<paolofefoloap> ps fra 3 minuti sono in classe quindi leggo qua le risposte
<paolofefoloap> ma ora ho 25 + 24 ragazzi da seguire
<marcus_u> buongiorno ,tra i pacchetti c'e qualche app per ingrandire le schermate con il touch pad come per windows?
<paolofefoloap> grazie della pazienza
<paolofefoloap> cristian_c che faccio quindi
<paolofefoloap> comunque non ho installato ubuntu studio
<paolofefoloap> al massimo pulseaudio Equalizer
<paolofefoloap> il giorno prima
<marcus_u> ....aggiungo che ho installato lubuntu...
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: elimina jack, appena puoi
<paolofefoloap> e risolvo su un solo utente dici
<paolofefoloap> poi provo ora pranzo
<paolofefoloap> cristian_c hai anche contatto privato in chat grazie a presto
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it. che non è un call center
<cristian_c> marcus_u: ingrandire le schermate....
<marcus_u> c'e' qualcuno?
<ExPBoy> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<marcus_u> domanda l'avevo gia' fatta,ho installato lubuntu e mi chiedo se c'e' tra i pacchetti un'app che permetta di zoomare le schermate attraverso l'uso del touch pad?grazie
<cristian_c> 'zoomare le schermate'
<cristian_c> marcus_u: non è solo un problema di app
<cristian_c> marcus_u: che ci devi fare con lo zoom?
<ExPBoy> ingrandire i porni?
<torpedo_smash> salve, sto avendo parecchi problemi col bluetooth del mio notebook dove ho installato da meno di una settimana la 16.10, a volte non si accende per nulla (rfkill riferisce che nulla è bloccato)  ed altre volte il bluetooth arriva anche ad accoppiarsi con lo smartphone, ma imedendomi di inviare file.
<cristian_c> torpedo_smash: sempre con lo stesso dispositivo
<cristian_c> ?
<torpedo_smash> cristian_c, anche con altri, ho provato anche con un altro smartphone
<ExPBoy> torpedo_smash, ma tu cosa vorresti fare con lo smartphone?
<cristian_c> torpedo_smash: e come lo accendi il bluetooth 'che non si accende per nulla'?
<marcus_u> il mio schermo e' da 11"  prima ,con windows, potevo usare il mio touch pad per ingrandire le pagine ora  questa funzione e' andata persa,ma magari il problema  e'  un altro...
<torpedo_smash> cristian_c, dalle impostazioni di sistema, clicco su "l'interruttore" che passa ad on, non si accende ma non appena chiudo la finestra e riapro la finestra lo ritrovo su off
<torpedo_smash> ExPBoy, inviare e ricevere file principalmente
<cristian_c> marcus_u: 'è andata persa' quando hai installato ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> quindi usarlo come memoria di massa
<ExPBoy> usalo via usb fai prima
<cristian_c> torpedo_smash: adesso è su off?
<ilprobleatico> salvera
<ilprobleatico> praticamente funziona solamente a volte di punto in bianco senza che io faccia nulla
<ilprobleatico> scusate
<cristian_c> l'oggetto de, problema qual è?
<ilprobleatico> prblemi con la risoluzione di ubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> !dettagli | ilprobleatico
<ubot-it> ilprobleatico: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<ilprobleatico> abbiamo già installatyo tutto ma la risoluzione è completamente sbagliata
<marcus_u> ok grazie
<ilprobleatico> ma grazie cosa!!!!1
<Carlin0> ilprobleatico, sei/capisci l'italiano ?
<marcus_u> no scusate ,ho sbagliato post  @cristian c, si la funzione e' andata persa dopo l'installazione di lubuntu, ,prima potevo andare su impostazioni tastiera etc e cambiare impostazioni anche del touch pad ma ora?
<marcus_u> e' rimasta solo la funzione scroll...
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> ilprobleatico: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi pure in canalr
<cristian_c> canale
<cristian_c> ilprobleatico: tra l'altro non hai risposto alle domande
<marcus_u> ragazzi magari torno dopo ,vado a nuotare....
<cristian_c> marcus_u: questa è una chat irc, non ci sono post ;)
<cristian_c> marcus_u: nessun problema, torna pure dopo
<marcus_u> :)
<torpedo_smash> cristian_c, sì , è su off
<cristian_c> torpedo_smash: apri un terminale
<torpedo_smash> cristian_c fatto
<torpedo_smash> cristian_c, scusa, problemi coi firefox, sono arrivato ad aprire il terminale e null'altro
<glpiana> torpedo_smash, credo volesse vedere l'output di: rfkill list
<glpiana> !paste | torpedo_smash
<ubot-it> torpedo_smash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<torpedo_smash> come ho già riferito ho già visto rfkill ed è tutto sbloccato, ma se volete lo rifaccio
<torpedo_smash> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/23526746/
<torpedo_smash> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/23526746/
<glpiana> torpedo_smash, dammi l'output di dpkg -l | grep blue
<cristian_c> torpedo_smash: da quanto tempo hai installato ubuntu?
<torpedo_smash> cristian_c, meno di una settimana
<cristian_c> torpedo_smash: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<torpedo_smash> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23526800/
<Umberto> Salve. E' sparito ubuntu software center e non riesco nemmeno a installare i files deb
<torpedo_smash> cristian_c, ok
<torpedo_smash> Umberto, ubuntu sw center non esiste da un po', per installare i .deb usa gdebi
<Umberto> grazie. devo installare gdebi? come?
<torpedo_smash> Umberto sudo apt install gdebi
<Umberto> grazie torpedo_smash
<torpedo_smash> Umberto, di nulla
<cristian_c> torpedo_smash: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<torpedo_smash> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23526876/
<cristian_c> torpedo_smash: se utilizzi ppa, rischi
<torpedo_smash> cristian_c, fino a che Canonical non si decide ad aggiornare i driver nvidia o uso il ppa o non uso ubuntu purtroppo
<torpedo_smash> comunque è un ppa ufficiale di nvidia, nulla di strano
<krabador> mega.nz non c'entra niente con nvidia..
<torpedo_smash> krabador, quello non mi sembra un ppa, in ogni caso il problema c'è anche da prima che installassi mega, ma non appena ho installato Yakkety Yak, quindi...
<cristian_c> torpedo_smash: se rfkill list, quando l'interruttore bluetooth è su off nelle impostazioni di ubuntu, no  mostra nessun blocco
<cristian_c> *non
<cristian_c> torpedo_smash: c'è qualcosa che non va nell'interfaccia grafica
<cristian_c> oppure
<torpedo_smash> come ho già fatto vedere, no, non mostra nessun blocco
<cristian_c> torpedo_smash: hciconfig dev | pastebinit
<cristian_c> torpedo_smash: ora è ancora su off, giusto?
<torpedo_smash> cristian_c, si è su off http://paste.ubuntu.com/23526929/
<cristian_c> torpedo_smash: hciconfig hci0 up | pastebinit
<paolofefoloap> cristian_c hai tempo per vedere se troviamo una soluzione?
<krabador> torpedo_smash, non c'è da fare polemica, come vedi sono appena entrato, ma diciamo che viene listato in quel punto, "non ti sembra" la cosa sbagliata ...
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: poni tranquillamente le tue domande in canale
<torpedo_smash> cristian_c, Can't init device hci0: Connection timed out (110)
<torpedo_smash> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<paolofefoloap> che al riavvio nulla è cambiato, l'audio è sempre disattivato su un solo utente
<paolofefoloap> e funziona sugli altri, ora faccio un "giro" sugli utenti e provo
<torpedo_smash> krabador, lungi da me fare polemica, se è trasparso questo domando scusa, volevo solo essere chiaro
<cristian_c> torpedo_smash: ok, hai un problema di questo tipo allora
<cristian_c> !dettagli | torpedo_smash
<ubot-it> torpedo_smash: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> dpkg -l | grep jack | pastebinit , paolofefoloap
<paolofefoloap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23526959/
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: ma allora jack non l'hai rimosso....
<paolofefoloap> intanto gli altri 2 utenti, uno con joììyoutube e l'altro con jamendo, vanno
<paolofefoloap> Il programma "jack" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando:
<paolofefoloap> sudo apt install jack
<paolofefoloap> quando da terminale lancio jack
<cristian_c> ok, ma hai demoni e programmi come qjackctl installati
<cristian_c> !info jack
<ubot-it> jack (source: jack): Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-29.1 (yakkety), package size 87 kB, installed size 440 kB
<cristian_c> !ino jackd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ino jackd'
<cristian_c> !info jackd
<ubot-it> jackd (source: jackd-defaults): JACK Audio Connection Kit (default server package). In component universe, is optional. Version 5 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: come mostrato dal bot, si tratta di software diversi ;)
<paolofefoloap> però volevi che cancellassi qjackctl
<paolofefoloap> l'ho fatto da synaptic
<paolofefoloap> cerco jackd... ma anche dipendenze e librerie suggerite giusto se ci sono
<torpedo_smash> cristian_c, chiedo scusa, ma devo scappare, comunque il mio è un ASUS F550CC-XX334H, se ti ritrovo tra un'oretta e mi vuoi continuare ad aiutare ti ringrazio. A dopo.
<cristian_c> cristian_c> paolofefoloap: elimina jack, appena puoi
<cristian_c> ehm
<paolofefoloap> che ad esempio se cancello librerie jack2 mi dice che cancella audacity, clementine e altro.....
<paolofefoloap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23526999/
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: mi riferisco al server audio jack
<cristian_c> perché a occhio mi sembra che possa interferire con pulseaudio
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: ls -la | pastebinit
<paolofefoloap> jack2 rimosso hai il report
<paolofefoloap> asp
<paolofefoloap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23527004/
<cristian_c> credo che jackd sia solo un metapacchetto per jackd1 o jackd2
<paolofefoloap> che pulseaudio l'ho installato solo per "equalizzare" un pò i suoni da questo portatile
<paolofefoloap> rimuovendo quello potrebbe andare forse
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: comunque, non hai asoundrc nella tua home
<paolofefoloap> vado a vedere ma pulseaudio sarà anche su altri utenti o no ora vedo
<paolofefoloap> cos'è asoundrc
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: pulseaudio è il server audio di default in ubuntu
<cristian_c> equaoizer è solo un programma che si appoggia ad esso
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: ehm
<paolofefoloap> io ho messo anche il pulseaudio Equalizer
<paolofefoloap> pochi giorni fa
<paolofefoloap> installato su quell'utente
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: allora prova a rimuovere l'equalizer
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: oppure prova a ricreare l'utente
<paolofefoloap> equalizer funziona su altri utenti
<paolofefoloap> su questo utente ho il 95 % delle cose che mi servono
<paolofefoloap> posso spostarlo/rinominarlo/prendere la home e mandarla su un altro utente con tutti i programmi, personalizzazioni etc
<paolofefoloap> ?
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: puoi provare a resettare la configurazione dell'utente
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: sì, puoi spostare i dati personali
<cristian_c> da utente a utente
<paolofefoloap> per resettare intendi cosa
<paolofefoloap> che ho 12 caselle di posta con thunderbird
<paolofefoloap> anni di scuola catalogati
<cristian_c> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<krabador> paolofefoloap, puoi rinominare ~/.config , far ripartire la sessione
<paolofefoloap> ma riconfigura solo l'utente non le app così credo
<krabador> dipende.
<paolofefoloap> perchè invece su .config ci sono le caratteristiche di avvio delle app
<krabador> paolofefoloap, c'è la configurazione di molti elementi di sistema, dell'utente
<krabador> come l'ambiente grafico
<paolofefoloap> e resettare solo l'ambiente audio è possibile?
<paolofefoloap> Visto che solo su quest'utente non funziona... taaaacc!
<krabador> paolofefoloap, senti
<krabador> meno divagazione
<paolofefoloap> tipo pulse, clementine
<krabador> piu' concretezza nel delineare che cosa è successo
<krabador> dopo che tipo di interventi
<krabador> con quali conseguenze, eccetera.
<paolofefoloap> guarda che è da ieri sera con te
<paolofefoloap> e oggi con cristian_c
<krabador> paolofefoloap, ieri è stato creato /etc/asound.conf
<krabador> con un determinato contenuto
<paolofefoloap> che sto dietro a cause conseguenze etc.
<krabador> paolofefoloap, non siamo qui 24h e non abbiamo uno schedario della gente che chiede cosa qui
<paolofefoloap> che a mezzanotte mi hai poi detto di cancellare
<krabador> l'hai fatto?
<paolofefoloap> ok lo so ma non sto divagando
<paolofefoloap> vedo
<paolofefoloap> si fatto, poi riavviato, poi non andava, allora rimosso come da tue istruzioni
<paolofefoloap> qui il problema è sull'utente e non sulla macchina
<krabador> bene. Ad oggi, la situazione com'è, e quali operazioni sono state compiute?
<paolofefoloap> situazione: uguale. Operazioni: diverse da stamane alle 10!
<krabador> riassumi .
<paolofefoloap> ultimo passo: stavamo rimuovendo jack ma non capivo perchè e poi non so cos'è un demone, se devo rimuovere jackd, qjackctl o chissà cosa
<cristian_c> qsynth
<krabador> un riassunto non combacia con la fine
<paolofefoloap> poi al tuo collega ho detto che avevo lezione (faccio il prof) come fra 5 minuti di nuovo
<krabador> allora torna quando hai tempo
<paolofefoloap> ora ho tempo
<paolofefoloap> cristian_c qsinth non parte
<paolofefoloap> -qsynth
<krabador> lezione tra 5 minuti , non è proprio "avere tempo"
<paolofefoloap> failet to create the audio driver (jack)
<paolofefoloap> dai krabador non insistere
<krabador> e stai continuando ad andare per i fatti tuoi
<paolofefoloap> un ora stamattina e un ora adesso fanno 2 ore
<paolofefoloap> e dopo le 18 sarò qua
<paolofefoloap> e stanotte 1 ora fanno 3
<paolofefoloap> cristian_c quindi non mi sembra percorribile qsynth
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: quel messaggio da dove l'hai tirato fuori?
<paolofefoloap> anche se nel setup vario da jack a pulseaudio o alsa mi da messaggio analogo
<paolofefoloap> ovviamente al posto di jack mi dice "alsa" o "pulseaudio"
<paolofefoloap> failed to create the audio driver (alsa) failed to create the audio driver (pulseaudio)
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: quel messaggio da dove l'hai tirato fuori?
<paolofefoloap> anche se NEL SETUP vario da etc etc...
<krabador> paolofefoloap, saluta almeno la classe a cui stai facendo lezione da qualche minuto
<paolofefoloap> fra un minuto spiritosone ;)
<paolofefoloap> vabbè lascio acceso magari qualche risposta la leggerò  suona ora by
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: ti ho indicato, ripeto, di rimuovere ilserver audio jack, perché potrebbe influire sulla mancanza di dispoaitiv d'uscita nelle impostazuoni audio di ubuntu
<paolofefoloap> come
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: fai lezione tranquillo...
<paolofefoloap> saluti dalla 1L
<glpiana> lol
<paolofefoloap> krabador preparati che stasera ho domande per il problema scheda audio su diversi utenti. Postato anche nel forum a dopo le 18 / 19
<luciofunk> ciao a tutti,ho un problema con ubuntu 4.04 lts  ho fatto aggionamento dal gestore aggionamenti direttamente dalla docici 04 e non mi fa mettere immagine sfondo,na fesseria,ma vorrei capire perch[
<akis24> luciofunk: e come hai provato a cambiare immagine di sfondo ?
<luciofunk> con impostazioni,aspetto,come solito
<akis24> luciofunk: prova a selezionare un imagine qualsiasi e cliccaci col destro del mouse e vedi se nella finestra che si apre hai " imposta come sfondo "
<akis24> +m
<luciofunk> fatto anche cos ma rimane schermo nero,ho provato a cambiare ciolore,ma niente,sembra mancare tasto ok
<akis24> luciofunk:  prova a dare sudo apt update da terminale e poi metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | luciofunk
<ubot-it> luciofunk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luciofunk> ricevuto
<luciofunk> ma come ora nonmi accetta più password,mi dice riprovare
<luciofunk> ah ecco avevo cambiato immissione in eng hahahahah
<akis24> luciofunk: scrivila anche se non la vedi e che sia corretta
<luciofunk> un attimo
<luciofunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23527895/
<akis24> luciofunk:  sempre da terminale e poi al solito su pastebin   sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf    e subito dopo appena finisce  sudo apt-get update
<akis24> luciofunk: copia i comandi e incollali a scanso di errori ..
<akis24> luciofunk:  dopo dai  sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 16126D3A3E5C1192   e ancora sudo apt-get update  e poi metti in pastebin
<luciofunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23527915/
<akis24> luciofunk:  prosegui con i successivi due comandi e poi fai vedere
<luciofunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23527923/
<akis24> luciofunk: sudo apt-get upgrade  e poi su paste
<luciofunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23527930/
<akis24> luciofunk: sudo apt-get autoremove
<luciofunk> rimuovo ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23527934/
<akis24> luciofunk:  si
<luciofunk> fatto
<akis24> luciofunk:  sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old  e poi riavvii e vedi se dopo funziona
<luciofunk> ok
<luciofunk> esce: mv: impossibile eseguire stat di "/home/lucio/.config": File o directory non esistente
<luciofunk> mv: impossibile eseguire stat di "/home/lucio/.config": File o directory non esistente
<luciofunk> mi dice impossibil eseguire
<luciofunk> ops scusa ho messo tutto
<luciofunk> ho riprovato mi dice impossibile spostare,directory non vuota
<akis24> luciofunk: copia il comando e incollalo sul terminale tale e quale
<luciofunk> così faccio sempre
<akis24> luciofunk:  ls -la ~/   e poi su paste
<luciofunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528121/
<akis24> luciofunk:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<akis24> luciofunk:   ls -la ~/ | pastebinit  ti restituisce un link alla fine copialo qui in canale
<luciofunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528133/
<luciofunk> cmq per curiosità ho provato ora di nuovo a impostare sfondo con tasto destro su immagine ,me la copia nella cartella
<luciofunk> non so se ti è utileù
<akis24> luciofunk:  sudo mv ~/.config /.config_old_2    non restituisce nulla subito dopo riavvia e prova
<krabador> luciofunk, hai fatto un casino col comando sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old
<luciofunk> ricevuto
<krabador> che hai mandato a ripetizione
<luciofunk> azz,non sapevo,sorry
<luciofunk> riavvio
<krabador> esatto
<luciofunk> ho riavviato
<akis24> bene luciofunk
<luciofunk> provo a cambiare sfondo?
<krabador> luciofunk, io il caffè l'ho già preso
<akis24> certo luciofunk  attendiamo che lo fai
<luciofunk> esce questo https://postimg.org/image/cdupd4o5z/
<krabador> ehm...
<krabador> cosa stai facendo?
<luciofunk> faccio imposta sfondo e mi esce sta schermata
<krabador> luciofunk, cambia sfondi dal getore sfondi
<luciofunk> ok
<luciofunk> niente non cambia,rimane sfondo nero,seleziono sfondo ma poi quando esco non succede nulla
<krabador> con tutti?
<akis24> luciofunk:  seleziona e poi " applica "  riprova
<krabador> yep
<luciofunk> è quello il problema manca tasto applica,quello che io ho prima chiamato ok
<akis24> luciofunk:  dovresti avere nella finestra " applica a tutti gli spazi di lavoro " assicurati sia inserita la spunta
<luciofunk> è inserita ma tasto non c è
<luciofunk> seleziono immagine,appare nel piccolo schermo ma poi non posso premere applica,manca tasto applica
<akis24> luciofunk: che versione usi ubuntu  xubuntu o cosa ?
<luciofunk> ubuntu
<akis24> unity quindi giusto ?
<luciofunk> non lo so
<fabio_cc> luciofunk, cat echo $DESKTOP_SESSION | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> luciofunk, scusa, senza cat
<fabio_cc> luciofunk, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION | pastebinit
<luciofunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528310/
<luciofunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528314/
<fabio_cc> luciofunk, si, usi unity
<luciofunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528314/
<fabio_cc> luciofunk, ok abbiamo capito :)
<fabio_cc> luciofunk, gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri | pastebinit
<luciofunk> scusa,prinma non so perchè avava incollato due link
<luciofunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528322/
<fabio_cc> luciofunk, ma esiste quel file nella cartella Wallpapers?
<luciofunk> si,io da li l ho selezionato ed è apparso nel piccolo schermo
<fabio_cc> luciofunk, il gestore dovrebbe elencarti solo le immagini che stanno nella cartella Immagini, non in Wallpapers
<fabio_cc> luciofunk, ls -al ~/Immagini/Wallpapers/ | pastebinit
<luciofunk> è lo stesso pure con quelli di default o nella cartella che mi dici,poi non ho tasto applica
<luciofunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528336/
<fabio_cc> luciofunk, non c'è nessun tasto applica, quando vedi lo sfondo nel piccolo schermo, dovrebbe essere già impostato
<luciofunk> li vedo nel piccolo schermo ma non appaiono poi sul mio
<fabio_cc> luciofunk, metti lo sfondo che desideri nella cartella Immagini, non in Wallpapers
<luciofunk> ok
<luciofunk> uguale risultato,non appare
<fabio_cc> luciofunk, aspetta
<fabio_cc> luciofunk, se ti viene detto di fare una cosa, non devi fare altro di testa tua
<luciofunk> scusami
<fabio_cc> luciofunk, come si chiama il file con lo sfondo che desideri?
<fabio_cc> luciofunk, fai copia/incolla
<luciofunk> CrRmK4RWEAEmCy6.jpeg
<luciofunk> CrRmK4RWEAEmCy6.jpg
<fabio_cc> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri file:///home/lucio/Immagini/CrRmK4RWEAEmCy6.jpg
<luciofunk> do in terminale?
<fabio_cc> luciofunk, anzi meglio: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri file:///home/lucio/Immagini/CrRmK4RWEAEmCy6.jpg | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> luciofunk, si
<luciofunk> dice: Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<fabio_cc> luciofunk, allora dai: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri file:///home/lucio/Immagini/CrRmK4RWEAEmCy6.jpg
<fabio_cc> luciofunk, aspetta, vuol dire che non ha dato output, quindi ok
<fabio_cc> luciofunk, adesso che hai per sfondo?
<luciofunk> schermo nero
<fabio_cc> luciofunk, gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri | pastebinit
<luciofunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528368/
<fabio_cc> luciofunk, ma questo è l'unico problema o hai altri problemi con l'interfaccia grafica? per favore manda screenshot dello schermo
<fabio_cc> !image | luciofunk
<ubot-it> luciofunk: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<xubu> ciao. ubuntu 16.10 mate, virtualbox 5.1 non parte: errore /sbin/vboxconfig non funzia.
<fabio_cc> xubu, virtualbox installato dai repository? qual è il messaggio di errore?
<xubu> cioa fabio_cc no da file deb della oracle. l'eerore è che sotto /etc/init.d non c'è vboxdrv e non lo installa
<fabio_cc> xubu, quindi hai scaricato il .deb dal sito di oracle e lo hai installato. Hai avuto errori durante l'installazione?
<fabio_cc> [18:31:49] <fabio_cc> luciofunk, ma questo è l'unico problema o hai altri problemi con l'interfaccia grafica? per favore manda screenshot dello schermo
<luciofunk> scusami mi s ea scaricata battwria portatil e spento portatile,mi rimandi link per caricare imagine per favore? screenshot così come sta adesso con mozilla apert?
<xubu> fabio_cc, sì errore sul kernel, ed è ciò che mi ha dato a fine installazione all'avvio /sbin/vboxconfig, ma ti ripeto non lo esegue
<fabio_cc> luciofunk, no, con lo sfondo
<luciofunk> ok
<fabio_cc> !image | luciofunk
<ubot-it> luciofunk: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> xubu, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fabio_cc> xubu, torno subito
<xubu> fabio_cc, l'unica cosa che ti posso mostrare è dmesg, non ciò capito nulla
<luciofunk> http://imgur.com/a/ePI4M
<krabador> luciofunk, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<luciofunk> paste.ubuntu.com/23528424/
<krabador> xubu, dmesg -l | grep box | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> eccomi
<luciofunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528427/
<xubu> krabador, scusami ma non copio l'istruzione con ctrl+c e crtl+v non funziona
<fabio_cc> xubu, dal terminale è ctrl+maiusc+c e ctrl+maiusc+v
<krabador> xubu, e col mouse va...
<f843d0> xubu: perchè su Linux, basta selezionare il testo, e poi incollare con il tasto centrale del mouse. O Shift+Ins
<krabador> luciofunk, dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<luciofunk> scusami il secondo pastebin non era per me
<xubu> ah ok grazie, sono rimasto indietro
<luciofunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528431/
<krabador> xubu, dpkg -l | grep box | pastebinit
<krabador> il ho sbagliato a scrivere.
<xubu> krabador, pastebin comando non trovato, eppure l'ho installato
<fabio_cc> xubu, devi usare copia/incolla
<fabio_cc> xubu, non è pastebin il comando
<xubu> fabio_cc, ganzo lo dà subito adesso http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528446/
<krabador> luciofunk, sudo apt-get -y remove --purge linux-image-3.2.0-* | pastebinit
<krabador> xubu, rc  virtualbox
<krabador> non è installato correttamente
<xubu> fabio_cc, krabador scusate l'imbarnato che non sono altro
<krabador> xubu, tranquillo, con calma si fa tutto
<xubu> krabador, troppo buoni
<xubu> grazie comunque
<luciofunk> metto in pastebin poi?
<fabio_cc> xubu, ma prima di installare il .deb di oracle, avevi installato quello dei repository?
<xubu> fabio_cc, no che sappia io o forse sì, guada è tutto il pomeriggio che mi perdo... mica lo so bene cosa ho fatto
<krabador> xubu, sudo apt-get -y remove --purge virtualbox virtualbox-* | pastebinit
<krabador> luciofunk, no, te lo darà lui il link
<krabador> luciofunk, che incolli qui , come hai fatto fino ad adesso
<luciofunk> ok
<xubu> krabador, sta eseguendo
<luciofunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528455/
<xubu> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528480/
<krabador> xubu, installa la versione che vuoi adesso
<xubu> krabador, il deb della 5.1?
<fabio_cc> xubu, ha detto quella che vuoi :)
<xubu> fabio_cc, ok
<fabio_cc> xubu, o il deb che hai scaricato, oppure quella dei repository con apt-get
<xubu> fabio_cc, sta installando e sto osservando se dà problemi
<xubu> fabio_cc, krabador eccolo l'errore run /sbin/vboxconfig che mi dà altro errore
<fabio_cc> xubu, riportalo per intero
<fabio_cc> !paste | xubu
<ubot-it> xubu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xubu> failed modprobe fabio_cc
<xubu> fabio_cc, come faccio a copiarlo non resta visibile, quando ha finito ...schioda
<krabador> xubu, dpkg -l | grep box | pastebinit
<xubu> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528534/
<luciofunk> scusami krabador vedo che sei occupato con altri problemi,avvismi tu se dopo hai tempo,grazie
<tilliboy> Ciao a tutti, avrei un quesito ? Ho montato permanentemente le cartelle condivise di windows con cifs seguendo la guida ufficiale, tutto funziona correttamente ma durante il boot non riesce a montare le cartelle penso a causa della home criptata.
<krabador> xubu, riavvia, fallo partire
<krabador> luciofunk, un attimo
<xubu> krabador, mi dice di lanciare il solito sbin/vboxconfig che mi dà altro errore
<Nicolass> ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Nicolass
<ubot-it> Nicolass: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Nicolass> fabio_cc hai del tempo da dedicarmi?
<Nicolass> :P
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | Nicolass
<ubot-it> Nicolass: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Nicolass> il problema è che sarò "offtopic"
<xubu> krabador, e questo è l'errore https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23528562/
<Nicolass> volevo sapere se c'era qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi non con ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !chat | Nicolass
<ubot-it> Nicolass: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Nicolass> ok
<fabio_cc> xubu, dmesg | pastebinit
<xubu> fabio_cc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528575/
<krabador> xubu, sudo modprobe vboxdrv | pastebinit
<xubu> krabador, modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vboxdrv': Required key not available
<xubu> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> xubu, sudo apt-get -y remove --purge virtualbox-5.1 | pastebinit
<krabador> xubu, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> xubu, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> luciofunk, allora, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<luciofunk> ok
<luciofunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528628/
<xubu> krabador, mi ha dato un errore durante la disinstallazione
<xubu> krabador, lo ferno e lo rilancio?
<krabador> luciofunk, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<f843d0> xubu: l'avrai capito che restituisce i link no?
<f843d0> xubu: li vuoi pubblicare in canale, così che si possa vedere anche _quale errore esatto_ è stato riscontrato?
<xubu> f843d0, eccerto, ma come scrissi, mi ha dato un errore da segnalare a ubuntu hai presente?
<xubu> krabador, sudo apt-get -y remove --purge virtualbox-5.1 | pastebinit
<xubu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<xubu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528646/ krabador
<luciofunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528647/
<krabador> xubu, riavvia
<xubu> ok mom
<krabador> luciofunk, sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old_3
<krabador> luciofunk, sudo reboot
<xubu> krabador, ok adesso?
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep box | pastebinit
<xubu> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528673/
<krabador> xubu, sudo dpkg -r virtualbox-5.1
<krabador> !pastebin | xubu
<ubot-it> xubu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luciofunk> ollllllllllllllllllllllllè ha funzionato krabador,grazie mille a tutti,mi risolvete sempre,vi adoro
<krabador> luciofunk, molto bene
<luciofunk> ciao a tutti e grazie ancora
<krabador> de nada, enjoy
<xubu> krabador, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23528685/
<krabador> xubu, dpkg -l | grep box | pastebinit
<xubu> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528689/
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y remove --purge virtualbox-5.1 | pastebinit
<xubu> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528697/
<krabador> xubu, oltre il link paste, hai avuto altro?
<xubu> krabador, NO NULLA
<xubu> scusa il caps
<krabador> xubu, la -la /usr/lib/virtualbox | pastebinit
<xubu> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528723/
<krabador> xubu, sudo rm -rf /usr/lib/virtualbox
<krabador> xubu, sudo apt-get -y install virtualbox | pastebinit
<xubu> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528738/
<krabador> xubu, bene , puoi usare questo del repo.
<xubu> krab
<xubu> krabador, modprobe vboxdrv  CAMBIATO ERRORE
<krabador> xubu, che cosa hai fatto?
<krabador> hai provato solo semplicemente a far partire l'eseguibile del programma?
<xubu> krabador, sì certo
<krabador> xubu, posta, senza maiuscolo, l'errore
<krabador> al che riavvia, torna qui
<xubu> krabador, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23528771/
<xubu> krabador, ok
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install virtualbox-dkms | pastebinit
<xubu> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528795/
<krabador> xubu, systemctl status virtualbox.service | pastebinit
<xubu> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528798/
<krabador> xubu, dpkg -l | grep header | pastebinit
<xubu> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528806/
<krabador> xubu, journalctl -b | pastebinit
<xubu> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528813/
<krabador> xubu, journalctl -xe | pastebinit
<krabador> xubu, cat /var/crash/_usr_lib_virtualbox_VirtualBox.0.crash | pastebinit
<krabador> xubu, dmesg | pastebinit
<xubu> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528835/
<xubu> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23528837/
<f843d0> xubu: eh su, l'ultimo... e metti sudo
<xubu> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528843/
<xubu> f843d0, grazie
<xubu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23528846/
<f843d0> xubu: intendo, sudo cat /var/crash/_usr_lib_virtualbox_VirtualBox.0.crash | pastebinit
<xubu> scusate la vecchiaia
<xubu> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23528857/
<krabador> sudo cat /var/crash/_usr_lib_virtualbox_VirtualBox.0.crash | pastebinit
<krabador> di nuovo
<xubu> krabador, stesso errroe di prima
<krabador> xubu, hai ubuntu o derivata?
<xubu> ubuntu mate 16.10
<krabador> sudo apt-get install curl
<xubu> krabador, ok installato
<krabador> sudo cat /var/crash/_usr_lib_virtualbox_VirtualBox.0.crash | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> incolla qui la linea con "url"
<xubu> https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> no
<krabador> il link risultante è diverso
<xubu> scusami cos'è che non ho capito
<xubu> lui questo mi ha datao
<krabador> fa uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | xubu
<ubot-it> xubu: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<xubu> l'immagine del terminale?
<krabador> si
<xubu> devo fargli una foto, altrimenti te la posto su pastebin
<Acn0w> buonasera :D krabador posso chiederti due cosette sempre per reparto grafico? son abbastanza ignorante in sto campo :/ ho xbacklight che non funziona, credo sia un effetto collaterale di nvidia :(
<krabador> xubu, premi stamp
<Acn0w> ho provato a cambiare due righe su /etc/default/grub ma senza successo :/
<xubu> http://prntscr.com/dbd3y0
<f843d0> xubu: di grazia, dove avresti scritto sudo cat /var/crash/_usr_lib_virtualbox_VirtualBox.0.crash | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw ?
<f843d0> xubu: ad ogni modo, su questa macchina, hai lasciato attivato Secure Boot?
<xubu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23528904/ vedi?
<krabador> xubu, allora
<krabador> "la vecchiaia"
<xubu> appunto 70 per adesso
<krabador> wei!!!!
<krabador> grandissimo !!!!
<xubu> pensavi al pischello eh? dai di' la verità
<krabador> si :D
<krabador> allora sudo cat /var/crash/_usr_lib_virtualbox_VirtualBox.0.crash | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<xubu> facciamo a cambiocome si chiaala fidanzata?
<krabador> per intero
<f843d0> xubu: ti giuro, rispetto. Tuttavia, alla luce di ciò, spero di morire prestissimo :D
<xubu> ma dai f843d0
<krabador> xubu, e del risultato di tutta la linea, incolla la linea con "url" a fianco
<xubu> meglio se te la pastbino
<krabador> xubu, tutta la linea del comando
<krabador> fa diverse linee di output
<krabador> una sola, a noi, interessa
<krabador> quella che a fianco ha "url"
<xubu> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23528916/
<xubu> ok?
<xubu> ti ho inviato dal comando in fondo
<krabador> bene lo stesso, che dentro c'è la linea che serviva
<krabador> Acn0w, che linee hai provato ?
<xubu> f843d0, ma ce l'avete le fidanzate, mogli, amanti, o no? e vorreste morire presto?
<xubu> f843d0, su una cosa potrei condividere, mondo del c...
<Acn0w> krabador, aggiunto questo GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_backlight=vendor"
<Acn0w> krabador, in /etc/default/grub
<krabador> solo questo parametro hai provato?
<Acn0w> krabador, yess, solo questo ho provato per ora
<Acn0w> krabador, poi ho notato che in /sys/class/backlight
<Acn0w> ho solo sta cosa intel_backlight@
<krabador> Acn0w, con skylake la cosa è ancora molto divertente in linux. Con nouveau funzionava ?
<Acn0w> krabador, yess, e pure il resume dallo standby funzionava
<krabador> xubu, prova a disabilitare secure boot, e far partire ubuntu
<Acn0w> krabador, ora anche con quello quando mando in sospensione, e poi riesumo ho schermata nera e non posso fare niente, manco aprire tty
<krabador> Acn0w, hai 375 adesso?
<Acn0w> krabador, yess
<krabador> Acn0w, sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep backlight
<f843d0> xubu: puoi seguire... http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi#secure_boot
<xubu> f843d0, e già bisognerebbe... ma è da stamani che mi rompo la testa ad installare questa trappola si macchina
<xubu> e voglio finire!
<f843d0> xubu: eh, e ti stiamo dicendo come risolvere potenzialmente!
<f843d0> xubu: devi _disabilitare_ _Secure Boot_
<xubu> f843d0, era in riparazione e me l'hanno piallata...
<Acn0w> krabador, nessun output
<f843d0> xubu: altrimenti, è realistico pensare che DKMS non possa compilare e inserire il famoso modulo vboxdrv che poi ti pianta la componente
<xubu> f843d0 capito perchè non funzia
<f843d0> xubu: segui la guida che ti ho segnalato, entra in UEFI, disattiva Secure Boot
<xubu> ci persi un giorno quando era nuova a capire dov'era il maledetto
<krabador> Acn0w, allora, in avvio di grub, premi "e" in corrispondenza della prima linea grub, vicino quiet splash ci metti  acpi_osi="!Windows 2012" , togli altri parametri acpi , premi f10
<krabador> vedi se va
<krabador> Acn0w, la modifica non è permanente
<krabador> vale per la sessione che vai a caricare.
<xubu> f843d0, dovrei farlo adesso?
<xubu> momento ci provo
<xubu> f843d0, adesso è disabled, ma non capisco perchè funziona tutto (più o meno) e poi non ho trovato nulla al riguardo e di pagine ne ho lette...
<f843d0> xubu: dmesg | pastebinit
<xubu> f843d0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23529014/
<f843d0> xubu: Secure Boot non è disabilitato
<krabador> è andato
<xubu> f843d0, certo che si
<f843d0> xubu: ma ora VirtualBox funziona si o no?
<xubu> f8 sono appena entrato devo provarlo
<f843d0> krabador: ah si, ora mi sembra ok
<f843d0> [   26.605966] vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 5.1.6_Ubuntu (interface 0x00260000)
<krabador> yep
<f843d0> krabador: sorry, la fretta
<krabador> figurati.
<xubu> f843d0, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23529025/ adesso un altro tipo di errore
<krabador> xubu, l'hai configurata correttamente , la vm che vuoi far partire?
<f843d0> Alla peggio, basta disinstallare e reinstallare
<f843d0> Ma questa volta, ci siamo
<xubu> krabador, direi di sì, ma ero in installazione questa macchina è andata in riparazione garantita e me l'hanno resa ieri
<xubu> e me l'hanno piallata
<xubu> f843d0, disinstallo il vb?
<f843d0> xubu: dpkg -l | grep box | pastebinit
<xubu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23529042/
<f843d0> xubu: sudo apt-get --purge remove virtualbox* -y | pastebinit
<xubu> f843d0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23529056/
<f843d0> xubu: sudo rm -rf /usr/lib/virtualbox/ExtensionPacks
<f843d0> xubu: sudo apt-get install virtualbox -y | pastebinit
<xubu> f843d0, ok
<f843d0> xubu: sta installando virtualbox? Hai letto e impartito il mio ultimo comando?
<xubu> f843d0, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23529068/
<xubu> f843d0, lenta perchè deve controllare il kernel, dico bene?
<f843d0> xubu: riavvia la macchina, e al riavvio prova ad avviare vbox
<f843d0> xubu: ti aspettiamo
<xubu> f843d0, grazie troppo disponibili, mi costa cara la consulenza
<xubu> errore ancora diverso
<xubu> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23529083/
<f843d0> xubu: errore quando avvii VirtualBox, o quando provi ad avviare una macchina di VirtualBox?
<xubu> f843d0, sempre in avvio di win7
<f843d0> xubu: dai che questa è facile, apri i settings della macchina, e disabilita le USB 2.0
<f843d0> xubu: te lo dice pure l'errore
<xubu> f843d0, e cosa gli abilito la 1.0? o la 3.0?
<krabador> beh, anche extension pack magari...
<xubu> mamma mia che lavoro, adesso è partito il win7
<f843d0> xubu: dovrebbe esserci un checkbutton che fa riferimento esplicito alle USB 2.0, sotto l'iconcina delle USB
<krabador> oooh bene
<xubu> perfetta ragazzi, avviata e arrivata
<xubu> f843d0, allora vedo questa cosa della usb
<f843d0> Ho sbagliato, in realtà è un radiobutton, mi ricordavo versioni antiche di vbox :)
<f843d0> xubu: come diceva krabador, sarà meglio poi dotarsi di Extension Pack / Guest Additions che si voglia, per ottenere il massimo delle funzionalità
<f843d0> xubu: però, almeno, adesso si avvia
<xubu> f843d0, l'estensione era stata disinstallata e non ciò pensato... adesso però l'errore lo dà lostesso, ma non importa
<xubu> lo risolvo domani. a voi cosa dovrei dire?
<krabador> niente , che userai con gaudio e soddisfazione il sistema
<xubu> mandate la pareclla oppure se passate dalla toscana, vi offro un buon pranzo vegetariano però...
<f843d0> Gerne, viel glück
<krabador> e quando parlerai con la gente che si trincera dietro ad uno smartphone per compensare problemi erettili, digli "il mio sistema è differente"
<xubu> siete stati molto gentili, disponibili e soprattutto pazienti
<xubu> ahahahahahah
<krabador> :D
<xubu> manca sempre la materia prima altrimenti la ganba di mezzo funzionerebbe alla grande (per ora)
<xubu> comunque siete davvero una risorsa per i disgraziati come me
<krabador> xubu, si fa assistenza al sistema , la tua soddisfazione è la nostra.
<xubu> krabador, mica vero, anche se capisco. mi sembra pochino però sono almeno 3 ore che state rompendovi la testa
<f843d0> xubu: proprio perchè se fosse semplice, non ci divertiremmo più :P
<krabador> esatto.
<xubu> vi comunico che la ubs 1.0 funziona, la 3.0 non la provo
<krabador> xubu, noi si fa anche altro, figurati
<xubu> krabador, immaginerei di sì.
<xubu> mi occupo di dematerializzazione della carta, e se trovcassi un programmatorpotrei condividere la mia esperienza
<krabador> xubu, sei la dimostrazione dei risultati dell'impegno
<xubu> va bene, magari torno a trovarvi. adesso vado a farmi un po' di becchime
<krabador> xubu, certo , questo canale per il supporto, e #ubuntu-it-chat per parlare di tutto
<xubu> il vostro, soprattutto. pensa che ho avuto la fortuna di fare mestieri per i quali ho studiato, ed ho visto le varie fasi dei computer dalla prima all'ultima generazione
<xubu> li ho usati praticamente tutti
<krabador> ottimo
<xubu> vi ringrazio davvero, me commosso. state bene, un saluto sincero
<krabador> grazie, buona serata :D
<xubu> altrettanto
<f843d0> Aufwiedersehen!
<xubu> grazie a voi
<Gnomo> salve ho appena installato ubuntugnome 14.04.5 su laptop toshiba satellite c650 64bit Intel® Core™ i3 CPU M 350 @ 2.27GHz × 4  500gb har disk con / 25gb  /swap 4gb ed home separata , volevo sapere se ho fatto bene ha creare tutte partizioni primarie o per la home dovevo mettere una  logica?
<Gnomo> vi allego lo screen shot di gparted http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=i3dy69&s=9
<cristian_c> beh, se hai tabella dos, si possono fare solo 4 primarie
<cristian_c> allora, la seconda partizione è sconosciuta
<cristian_c> e non è una swap
<Gnomo> cristian_c  quella si l'avevo messa di swap
<krabador> beh, si Gnomo , "linux-swap" gli si dice, in gparted, quando si creano prima di installare
<cristian_c> ma non lo è più, almeno ora
<Gnomo> cristian_c quindi devo ricrearla
<krabador> e attivarla
<krabador> !gparted | Gnomo
<ubot-it> Gnomo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Gnomo> krabador ora che l'ho ricreata dove devo attivarla?
<fabio_cc> Gnomo, se fai clic col destro sulla partizione compare "Attiva swap" o "Disattiva swap"?
<fabio_cc> Gnomo, intendo in gparted
<krabador> Gnomo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Gnomo, sudo blkid | pastebinit
<Gnomo> krabador sono dalla live perche da li ho modificato la swap ora
<Gnomo> quindi sono sul teminale della live
<krabador> Gnomo, attivala , ma dovrai modificare fstab aggiungendo una linea, che dovrà essere argomentata con il risultato del secondo comando che ti ho segnalato
<Gnomo> krabador l'ho attivata che faccio riavvio senza  live e do quel comando?
<krabador> Gnomo, fstab puoi modificarlo da qui o dal sistema , è indifferente
<Gnomo> krabador come faccio?
<krabador> Gnomo, da sistema in un modo, da live in un altro
<krabador> decidi cosa vuoi fare, e ci muoviamo
<Gnomo> allora visto che sono dalla live facciamolo cosi
<krabador> Gnomo, puoi riavviare e tornare, non succede niente.. .
<Gnomo> ok
<Gnomo> krabador rieccomi
<krabador> Gnomo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Gnomo, sudo blkid | pastebinit
<krabador> Gnomo, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Gnomo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23529397/
<krabador> in fstab aggiungi    UUID=d034293a-c216-490a-a08f-f1fb882ba451 none swap defaults 0 0
<krabador> salvi , chiudi
<krabador> sudo cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<Gnomo> dove  nell' ultima riga?
<fiore> aiuto installazione,
<krabador> !installazione | fiore
<ubot-it> fiore: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fiore> ho scaricato in iso, ma non riesco a farlo installare, sembra che manca il boot
<Gnomo> krabador scusa devo metterla nell'ultima riga?
<krabador> Gnomo, aggiungi la linea che ti ho segnalato , in fondo
<krabador> Gnomo, leggi gli ultimi messaggi che ti ho mandato .
<fabio_cc> fiore, come hai creato il supporto di installazione?
<Gnomo> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/23529423/
<paolofefoloap> allora riprovo: audio nn funziona su un utente specifico
<paolofefoloap> ubuntu 16.04 portatile toshiba 55A
<paolofefoloap> ciao cristian_c
<paolofefoloap> saluto krabador
<fiore> in chiavetta tramite programma rufus
<krabador> !dettagli | fiore
<ubot-it> fiore: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> Gnomo, riavvia
<Gnomo> krabador  vabene poi dovrebbe essere tutto al suo posto?
<fabio_cc> paolofefoloap, cioè hai più utenti di cui solo in uno l'audio non funziona?
<krabador> Gnomo, controlliamo dopo il riavvio
<Gnomo> vabene
<paolofefoloap> fabio_cc no ho 2 utenti dove funziona e uno dove nn funziona più da ieri
<krabador> paolofefoloap, fa una panoramica completa di tutte le manovre che hai fatto dopo la creazione di /etc/asound.conf, e la sua cancellazione.
<paolofefoloap> eh dovrei rivedere la chat di stamattina e dell'ora di pranzo
<Gnomo> krabador sono rientrato
<krabador> Gnomo, df -h | pastebinit
<paolofefoloap> comunque posso farti un elenco di comandi che ho digitato in terminale
<Gnomo> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/23529461/
<krabador> Gnomo, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> Gnomo, mount | pastebinit
<Gnomo> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/23529469/
<Gnomo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23529471/
<fabio_cc> paolofefoloap, si, serve sapere quello che hai fatto
<krabador> Gnomo, sudo gedit /etc/fstab , accosta l'ultima linea tutta a sinistra
<krabador> salva , riavvia
<Gnomo> ok
<Gnomo> krabador sono rientrato
<krabador> df -h | pastebinit
<Gnomo> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/23529554/
<krabador> Gnomo, sudo mkswap /dev/sda2
<Gnomo> krabador /dev/sda2: Dispositivo o risorsa occupata
<paolofefoloap> scusate disconnesso da internet
<paolofefoloap> allora elenco
<paolofefoloap> whoami
<paolofefoloap> groups
<paolofefoloap> cat /etc/group
<paolofefoloap> ls -l | grep asound
<paolofefoloap> che poi non funzionava e ho ridigitato in ls -l / grep asound
<paolofefoloap> ovviamente tutto terminava con il   |pastebin su richiesta di cristian_c
<krabador> Gnomo, free | pastebinit
<Gnomo> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/23529567/
<krabador> Gnomo, ok, tutto a posto
<Gnomo> krabador grazie del supporto, posso chiederti un altra cosa?
<krabador> chiedi
<Gnomo> ho scaricato test disk 7.0 che contiene anche photorec e tutto dentro ad un file tar .gz come faccio ad installarlo che dalle guide  non ho capito bene
<krabador> Gnomo, c'è anche nel repo
<paolofefoloap> scusate esco continuamente dalla rete
<krabador> Gnomo, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<krabador> ed amen -
<Gnomo> krabador ma nei repo ho visto solo test disk a me  interessava photorec
<krabador> wrong
<krabador> li installi entrambi .
<Gnomo> krabador ok grazie mille
<krabador> de nada.
<Gnomo> buonaserata a tutti
<krabador> Gnomo, prova , se non ci credi
<Gnomo> krabador certo che ci provo
<Gnomo> grazie ha instalalto anche photorec
<paolofefoloap> posso elencarvi ciò che ho fatto?
<paolofefoloap> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhl4POxokgtY
<paolofefoloap> poi (un attimo)
<paolofefoloap> alsamixer
<paolofefoloap> ls -l /home
<paolofefoloap> aplay -l
<paolofefoloap> dpkg -l | grep sound
<Gnomo> krabador sono di nuovo qui, ho avviato photorec e mi compaiono 2 voci  1) no partition e la 2) 1p linux quale scelgo
<Gnomo> nella prima cè scritto whole disk
<paolofefoloap> e ogni volta provavo alsamixer ma avevo problemi a modificare volumi (cambiavano poi ritornavano come stabiliva in modo autonomo...)
<paolofefoloap> dpkg -l | grep jack
<paolofefoloap> ls -la
<paolofefoloap> ~/.config
<paolofefoloap> qsynth
<paolofefoloap> che non funziona, e con F6 non posso selezionare alsa, o pulseaudio o altro... non funziona.
<krabador> Gnomo, per testdisk/photorec devi leggere la loro documentazione
<Gnomo> ok
<krabador> paolofefoloap, io sto andando, non so se cristian_c puo' seguirti
<paolofefoloap> insomma un pò di cosette krabador cristian_c
<paolofefoloap> cristian_c puoi seguirmi
<paolofefoloap> hai nuove idee?
<paolofefoloap> che non vorrei rinunciare, ma neanche impiegare ore fra riassunti e altro
<cristian_c> ~/.config
<cristian_c> non è un comando
<paolofefoloap> vabbè era per fare il riassunto di ciò che mi hai consigliato
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: ti era stato suggerito di resettare la configurazione dell'utente
<cristian_c> in alternativa, ricrea l'utente o sposta i dati da un utente all'altro
<paolofefoloap> eh ma la domanda senza risposta era se resettando cosa perdevo
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: se cancelli ~/.config
<paolofefoloap> ho migliaia di mail su 12 indirizzi diversi (famiglia, lavoro, private, etc)
<cristian_c> perdi la configurazione dell'utente
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: ma appunto, meglio rinominarla
<cristian_c> i dati personali come musica, video, documenti, non vengono comunque toccati
<paolofefoloap> mi sto confondendo da solo
<paolofefoloap> se rinomino l'utente che succede
<cristian_c> ehm
<paolofefoloap> e lo faccio dalle impostazioni
<cristian_c> cristian_c> paolofefoloap: se cancelli ~/.config
<cristian_c> cristian_c> perdi la configurazione dell'utente
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> paolofefoloap: ma appunto, meglio rinominarla
<paolofefoloap> ho letto
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: non credo che tu abbia riletto bene le righe sovrastanti
<cristian_c> visto che non ho scritto quello che affermi
<paolofefoloap> quindi ora che ho riletto rinomino cosa? la configurazione, l'utente
<cristian_c> cristian_c> paolofefoloap: se cancelli ~/.config
<cristian_c> è un a dirrctory
<paolofefoloap> lo so
<cristian_c> configurazione utente != utente
<paolofefoloap> ecco questa riga non la capisco porta pazienza
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: la directory utente è ancora un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: rinomini la directory
<paolofefoloap> tipo /oldconfig
<cristian_c> la directory ~/.config in quellochetipare
<cristian_c> in nodo da non elominarla
<paolofefoloap> e poi succede che...
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: riavviando verrà ricreata dal sistema, nuova di zecca
<paolofefoloap> ok
<cristian_c> come se l'os fosse appena installato
<cristian_c> e non cancellerà né i file personali, né le applicazioni installate
<paolofefoloap> ma - ripeto - cosa si perde si può prevedere
<cristian_c> però potresti perdere impostazioni fatte sui programmi installati
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: ti è stato fi
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: ti è stato già ampiamente risposto
<paolofefoloap> tipo impostazioni mail e filtri
<cristian_c> dipende dalla directory in cui sono posizionati
<paolofefoloap> vabbè cerco di non disturbare più
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: in ogni caso, ti basta ripristinare la vecchia
<cristian_c> in caso ci sia qualcosa che non torna
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: il canale è aperto a tutti
<cristian_c> puoi tornare quando vuoi
<paolofefoloap> comunque peccato che per risolvere un problema audio si passa attraverso un escamotage e non direttamente alla causa
<paolofefoloap> come avevo sempre fatto su ubuntu in 7 anni ma vabbè
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: non possiamo sapere esattamente cos'è stato fatto su quel sistema, non esendo lì
<paolofefoloap> grazie del tempo saluta krabador e saluto la chat
<cristian_c> paolofefoloap: in 7 anni se ne imparano di cose....
<cristian_c> di niente
<paolofefoloap> mai abbastanza!
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-25
<Cesare> Salve, non riesco a convertire il pacchetto open office tar gz in deb
<Cesare> ho usato alien ma non funziona
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> Cesare, motivo di convertirlo?
<Cesare> installarlo
<Cesare> non me lo installa
<Cesare> e prima chiaramente non me lo converte
<ExPBoy> Cesare, lo trovi nei repo
<ExPBoy> non serve il tar.gz
<Cesare> come si fa?
<ExPBoy> Cesare, vai in software center e lo installi
<Cesare> ma non c'è
<Cesare> open office non c'è
<ExPBoy> !office
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'office'
<ExPBoy> !open office
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'open office'
<ExPBoy> spetta
<Cesare> c'è solo libre office
<Cesare> ho provato a installarlo con gdebi mi dice errore delle dipendenze
<akis24> Cesare:  e quale sarebbe il motivo di usare openoffice e non libreoffice ?
<Cesare> libreoffice mi dà problemi
<Cesare> quando scrivo mi vanno via le lettere
<Cesare> e quindi non so cosa scrivo
<Cesare> e poi non mi piace la grafica e come sono messe le applicazioni
<ExPBoy> Cesare, vedi in questo sito e scaricati il file deb     http://www.openoffice.org/it/download/3.1.1/download311.html
<ubot-it> Error: Error getting OpenOffice.org bug #3: InvalidBugId
<ExPBoy> ecco pure il bug c'è
<akis24> Cesare:  strano succeda solo a te e funzioni a tantissimi altri  comunque openoffice è fuori dai repo ufficiali quindi passa in chat  qui si supporta ubuntu e roba ufficiale ..
<akis24> !chat | Cesare
<ubot-it> Cesare: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Cesare> ok
<Guest26987> 0
<Ale_____> ciao a tutti, com'e' la situazione con i driver per le schede video ATI?
<glpiana> Ale_____, che vuoi sapere di preciso?
<Ale_____> ho sempre una ubuntu 15.10 ma ho sentito dire che dalla 16.04 ci sono stati problemi e non ho più aggiornato
<glpiana> Ale_____, l'unica cosa che puoi fare per avere dati pratici per il tuo pc è provare la versione live
<notebook> salve
<notebook> vorrei una vostra opinione prima di installare ubuntu server
<glpiana> !chat | notebook
<ubot-it> notebook: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ale_____> non è detto che risolvi con la live, i problemi potrebbero verficarsi dopo, nella 16.10 sono stati sistemati i drivers?
<glpiana> Ale_____, io ancora non ho capito cosa avevano che non andava. cosa c'è/c'era da sistemare in sti driver?
<notebook> grazie
<Ale_____> ma! esattamente non lo so, perchè prudentemente non ho aggiornato, erano discussioni in rete
<glpiana> Ale_____, puoi interepellare gli autori di quelle discussioni
<Ale_____> vabbè!
<glpiana> Ale_____, io ho una ati e non ho problemi. questo non significa che nessuna ati ha problemi. non so come spiegarlo altrimenti
<cristian_c> Ale_____: con un giro in live della 16.10 ti puoi fare un'idea
<Ale_____> ok proverò grazie
<cristian_c> *prova sul campo* coff cpff
<Ale_____> esco, vi farò sapere, ciao
<Lorenzo-Tecchio0> Ciao funziona Piperlight su Kubuntu 16.4? Perchè devo vedere siti windows
<cristian_c> !pipelight
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<Mbiens> salve
<Mbiens> ho un problema con l'istallazione di lubuntu 16.10 sul mio netbook samsung n150plus
<Mbiens> in precedenza avevo già installato peppermint7
<Mbiens> perciò ho scaricato l'iso di lubuntu, creato una boot usb con rufus e ho avviato l'installazione di lubuntu, siccome non avevo interesse a recuperare alcun dato ho scelto all'inizio dell'installazione di cancellare il disco
<cristian_c> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mbiens> fine installazione mi si presenta un problema: mi dice che l'installazione del pacchetto <<grub-pc>> in /target/ non è riuscita... senza bootloader il sistema non si avvierà,poi mi appare un'altra schermata in cui mi si chiede di scegliere una nuova posizione dove installare il grub o non installarlo proprio, seleziono /dev/sda (già nel menù) ma po
<Mbiens> i non va più avanti. Ho provato anche con boot repair ma sempre lo stesso risultato
<a7x> .
<cristian_c> Mbiens: controlla che il file .iso non sia corrotto
<cristian_c> !md5 | Mbiens
<ubot-it> Mbiens: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<gigirock> Mbiens, controlla nel bios se c'e' secureboot e robe varie
<Mbiens> ho già provato a riscaricare una nuova .iso sempre lo stesso problema, ho formattato anche l'hd a basso livello...
<cristian_c> gigirock: beh, grub-pc è abbastanza eloquente
<Mbiens> con lubuntu 16.04 LTS andò tutto liscio
<Mbiens> missà che proverò di nuovo con la LTS e vedo un po come va
<cristian_c> Mbiens: l'hash del file .iso corrisponde?
<Tilk> Giorno a tutti ho una domanda ,ho un vecchio mcbook bianco del 2008 verione 13"  4.1 che versione di ubuntu consigliate?
<cristian_c> Tilk: modello cpu, quantità ram e scheda grafica
<cristian_c> *modello scheda grafica
<Tilk> Intel duo 4 gb ram scheda grafica non so
<cristian_c> Tilk: puoi provare aia ubuntu che una derivata come xubuntu o ubuntu mate
<cristian_c> Tilk: le testi in sessione di prova, vedi quale gira meglio e poi installi
<Tilk> Grazie 1000  Cristian  ;)
<luciofunk> ciao a tutti ,avrei due domande,una più curiosità  che e un problema,perchè su alcuni siti appare questo messaggio se poi player funzionano (quasi tutti)
<luciofunk> ciao a tutti
<luciofunk> http://imgur.com/a/ZvJH2
<cristian_c> !italiano | luciofunk
<ubot-it> luciofunk: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<cristian_c> !dettagli | luciofunk
<ubot-it> luciofunk: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<luciofunk> e l altra è perchè spotify non riesco più a usarlo sul loro sito da pc ne connettendomi da fb o email? mentre prima si? devo per forza installarlo? sto usando ubuntu unity  14.04
<cristian_c> !info libavcodec
<ubot-it> Package libavcodec does not exist in yakkety
<luciofunk> capito,quindi me ne posso infischiare direi di libavcodec,e spotify?
<cristian_c> luciofunk: quindi, se rispondi alle domande, forse ti si può dire qualcosa di più preciso
<cristian_c> 'fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato'
<luciofunk> http://imgur.com/a/42Hl5
<luciofunk> quando provo a connettermi con fb carica all infinito ,lo stesso con email,la differenza è che via mail almeno apre pagina con indirizzo con fb si muovono puntini all infinito ,ma risultato è lo stesso
<luciofunk> va bene l immagine o t servono altre info? scusami
<cristian_c> luciofunk: scarica una 16.10, prova in live a vedere se riscontri lo stesso problema
<luciofunk> con firefox,con chrome invece mi apre il player di spotify ma mice dice d abilitare e poi scaricare  flash player adobe
<luciofunk> mi manderesti link cristian per favore,così non scarico una cosa per un altra
<akis24> !download | luciofunk
<ubot-it> luciofunk: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<luciofunk> grazie
<Rem> Buonasera, scusate il disturbo.
<Rem> Ho un netbook vecchio (circa 6-8 anni) che vorrei far girare con un OS Linux. Ho provato a installare sia Lubuntu 16.04, sia Lubuntu 16.10, ma in entrambi i casi ho riscontrato un problema dato dalla differenza tra lo spazio su disco del mio netbook (2.0 GB) e quello richiesto dai due OS (rispettivamente 5.0 e 5.1 GB). Vorrei chiedervi se potreste
<Rem> consigliarmi (ed, eventualmente, aiutarmi a reperire sulla rete) qualche OS che possa andare su una macchina con uno spazio sul disco di 2.0 GB. Grazie in anticipo.
<cristian_c> Rem: una macchina del genere dovrebbe essere accompagnata al proprio destino
<cristian_c> Rem: forse è troppo vecchia se ha un hard disk da 2 gb
<cristian_c> Rem: quantomeno dovresti cambiare l'hard disk
<Rem> L'OS originario era windows 7
<cristian_c> ma dipende quanto è vecchia se il gioco vale la candela
<cristian_c> Rem: ehm
<cristian_c> con tuttp il rispetto, ma dubito che windows 7 riesca a stare in 2 gb
<cristian_c> *tutto
<Rem> Infatti non riesco a capire come riusciva a girare windows 7 e ora con lubuntu (che dovrebbe essere leggero) non gira
<Rem> puppy linux o antix potrebbero andarci, secondo te?
<cristian_c> Rem: e lo vieni a chiedere nella chat di ubuntu? :D
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Rem
<ubot-it> Rem: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Rem> perchè non potrei chiederlo?
<cristian_c> Rem: diciamo che tu vai dal panettiere a chiedere pareri sulle bistecche?
<tony0> ho fatto la partizione con xp e ubuntu ma ora vorrei con gparted eliminare il so xp come procedo?
<cristian_c> Rem: e ti pregherei di rispondere alle richieste del bot
<Rem> scusa, non pensavo che due os aventi linux alla base fossero così differenti.
<cristian_c> Rem: linux è un kernel e qui si fa supporto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> e comunque risponde se vuoi ricevere assistenza a riguardo
<cristian_c> *rispondi
<cristian_c> tony0: se risiedono sullo stesso disco, avvii in live ed elimini la partizione o le partizioni che ti interessano
<tony0> capito grazie cristian_c
<Rem> Versione di Ubuntu o derivata: nessuna. CPU: Intel Atom N270 da 1,6 GHz. Quantitativo di RAM: Supporta fino a 2 GB di memoria DDR2. Scheda Video: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 3150. Modello Netbook: Compaq Mini CQ10-688NR. UEFI non presente (BIOS Phoenix). Non funzionando più l'originario sistema operativo e arrestandosi subito dopo il boo
<Rem> t, ho deciso di installare un nuovo OS. Provate le versioni di Lubuntu 16.04 e 16.10, in entrambi i casi ho riscontrato un problema di discrepanza tra la memoria della macchina e quella richiesta dagli OS. Chiedo gentilmente di indicarmi un OS alternativo che possa girare su una macchina avente le caratteristiche elencate.
<krabador> !chat | rem questo non è un helpdesk generico
<ubot-it> rem questo non è un helpdesk generico: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mich> Salve avrei bisogno di un consiglio, c'è qualcuno disponibile?
<krabador> !ciao | Mich
<ubot-it> Mich: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !qualcuno | Mich
<ubot-it> Mich: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Mich> Salve a tutti, ho un Pavillion tablet con windows, vorrei sapere se installando Ubuntu 16.10 la funzione touch funziona.. grazie mille in anticipo e scusate il disturbo
<krabador> Mich, per favore, indica il modello
<krabador> Mich, potrebbe non essere possibile l'installazione.
<Mich> HP Pavilion x2 Detachable PC 10
<krabador> Mich, puoi indicare la cpu, pe favore?
<krabador> al momento , molta di quella generazione di macchine, ha problemi con Audio, SD Card Slot, Power Management
<Mich> intel atom z37369f
<Mich> 1.33ghz
<cristian_c> tra l'altro in 32 gb, due sistemi operativi ci stanno strettini
<Mich> eliminare windows oppure usare una microsd da 64gb
<Mich> volevo eliminare*
<Mich> se si può, sennò rinuncio all'idea
<krabador> Mich, attualmente ci cono ancora problemi con quel tipo di device
<krabador> il touchscreen per molti di quella generazione va
<cristian_c> Mich: peccato che se ci sono i noti problemi di compatibilità elencati prima, eliminare windows sarebbe come spararsi su un piede
<cristian_c> e la gestione del boot su storage diversi la vedo come un terno al lotto, a maggior ragione da sd, se il bios non supporta il boot da sd
<Mich> capisco, e usare una chiavetta usb o una micro sd come "HD" è possibile?
<cristian_c> Mich: considera che c'è anche un ulteriore problema per il boot uefi
<cristian_c> riguardo al dual boot
<cristian_c> su quel tipo di macchina
<Mich> capisco il problema è che windows è un dito in .... pesa troppo e me lo rallenta, so uso per lavoro e al massimo apro pdf e navigo su internet però è diventato esageratamente pesante, consigli?
<krabador> Mich, puoi usare una live creata con spazio di salvataggio , puoi installare direttamente su una pendrive come fosse un disco. Nel primo caso hai qualche limitazione dovuta al fatto che si caricherebbe sempre la sessione di prova, nel secondo caso, il coefficiente di scritture puo' non consentire vita lunga alla pendrive
<Mich> capisco.. niente, proverò a cercare un'altra soluzione, grazie mille per i consigli e scusate il disturbo
<krabador> Mich, qui chiacchierano a riguardo  http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Operating-System-and-Recovery/Linux-on-HP-Pavilion-x2-detachable-PC-10/td-p/4810665
<Mich> grazie mille adesso guardo
<Mich> ok, vedo se trovo qualcuno nel mio paese che ha voglia di aiutarmi in questa prova, grazie mille per l'aiuto buona serata
<angelxenial1604l> ecco cosa mi l'errore https://paste.ubuntu.com/23534410/
<krabador> angelxenial1604l, dove hai trovato come inserire quel repo, trovi anche come evitare che ti dia quell'errore
<gigirock> angelxenial1604l, defi rimettere a posto la key
<angelxenial1604l> krabador,  e i repo intel
<angelxenial1604l> ecco come faccio gigirock ?
<krabador> angelxenial1604l, dove hai trovato come inserire quel repo, trovi anche come evitare che ti dia quell'errore ?
<krabador> c'è qualcosa di non chiaro?
<angelxenial1604l> grazie krabador  lo so che non ti sano simpatico e onestamente non so il perché ?
<krabador> angelxenial1604l, lascia perdere la simpatia, concentrati sul fatto che Intel sul suo sito indica chiaramente in un readme come muoversi con INTEL® GRAPHICS UPDATE TOOL FOR LINUX
<krabador> se hai problemi, chiedi.
<gigirock> http://askubuntu.com/questions/760796/how-to-fix-apt-signature-by-key-uses-weak-digest-algorithm-sha1 | angelxenial1604l
<angelxenial1604l> krabador,  sul sito mi da questo https://01.org/linuxgraphics/forum/graphics-installer-discussions/new-ubuntu-16.04-packages-use-unknown-key-again
<krabador> angelxenial1604l, sudo dpkg -l | grep intel | pastebinit
<angelxenial1604l> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23534460/
<krabador> questo errore non compromette al repo di fare il suo lavoro
<angelxenial1604l> quindi krabador  posso ignorare questo errore? o ce una soluzione ?
<krabador> si, puoi ignorarlo tranquillamente. Intel putroppo ha una certa consuetudine in problemi simili col proprio repo
<angelxenial1604l> grazie krabador
<krabador> di niente,.
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-26
<Daisuke> Ciao a Tutti!!!
<Warlock_> ciao
<fabio_cc> buongiorno
<luigi> salve
<ligoma> Salve, vorrei sapere un'informazione. Ho un asus con una nvidia 920mx. IHo ubuntu 16.04. Vorrei sapere come posso utilizzare la scheda dedicata su determinati programmi
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida | ligoma
<ubot-it> ligoma: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<ddos> ciao a tutti recentemente sono stato dossato, una cazzata, mi e bastato spegnere e riaccendere il router, volevo chiedere se esiste una sorta di protezione
<Carlin0> !chat | ddos
<ubot-it> ddos: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stefazer> ciao
<f843d0> !ciao | stefazer
<ubot-it> stefazer: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<stefazer> volevo info in merito all'installazione del sistema operativo ubuntu
<f843d0> !installazione | stefazer
<ubot-it> stefazer: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<stefazer> potete aiutarmi passo passo nell'installazione?
<f843d0> stefazer: la guida è esauriente, con tanto di immagini. Prima di chiedere, magari leggila.
<stefazer> ok, ci provo... grazie
<Carlin0> stefazer, se proprio hai problemi puoi entrare dalla live qui
<tilliboy> ciao avrei un quesito  per ubuntu gnome 16.04. Dove si possono montare le cartelle condivise durante il boot per
<Carlin0> per ?
<tilliboy> evitare il problema della home criptata? scusa
<Carlin0> basta che non cripti la home
<tilliboy> si lo so ma e' piu una curiosita' che un problema. Ho seguito la guida ufficiale per montare permanentemente le cartelle condivise e pensavo di poter ovviare editando fstab e puntando a una cartella fuori dalla home
<Carlin0> tilliboy, io uso la partizione dati
<tilliboy> ok,grazie
<Carlin0> la monto in /media/Dati
<Carlin0> ha il vantaggio rispetto alla home che la puoi condividere con altri os
<tilliboy> giusto. mi sembra una buona pratica
<tilliboy> Carlin0 permessi?
<Carlin0> tilliboy, sei l'unico utente su quel pc o lo usano altri ?
<tilliboy> unico utente
<Carlin0> io faccio il chown del punto di mount e via , ma alle volte monto anche già in fase di installazione
<tilliboy> perfetto. grazie mille Carlin0
<hazzard77> salve
<hazzard77> avrei bisogno di un supporto tecnico
<Carlin0> !chiedi | hazzard77
<ubot-it> hazzard77: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<hazzard77> ho un asus 10" eepc con su windows 7 starter che è davvero lento
<hazzard77> sarebbe possibile mettere su ubuntu?
<f843d0> !dettagli | hazzard77
<ubot-it> hazzard77: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Fabio87> Ciao a tutti. Ho una domanda di tipo tecnica. Sono un principiante di Ubuntu.
<hazzard77> processore intel atom, 1gb di ram, scheda video integrata
<Fabio87> E' necessario installare l'antivirus o un software che protegga da possibili minacce il pc ?
<hazzard77> il problema del notebook è la lentezza in navigazione e nell'editare doc tipo word e file.xls
<cristian_c> hazzard77: dettagli precisi
<cristian_c> hazzard77: ti sembrano precisi?
<cristian_c> Fabio87: sono i comportamenti dell'utente a fare la differenza
<cristian_c> se stiamo parlando di ubuntu
<Fabio87> Certo certo. Calcola che io ho sempre usato Windows e sono abituato ad avere sempre un antivirus a portata di mano
<Fabio87> per me qui è tutto nuovo
<cristian_c> Fabio87: se non fai cose strane, se non clicchi compulsivamente su tutto quello che vedi, non corri rischi seri
<cristian_c> sopratutto utilizzando i repository ufficiali di ubuntu quando installi i software
<cristian_c> invece che esterni
<Fabio87> Nel repository ufficiale di Ubuntu c'è qualche programma che mi suggerisci di installare in merito a protezione e sicurezza ?
<cristian_c> Fabio87: si tratra anche di rispettare il sistema dei permessi
<cristian_c> difatti per accedere a operazioni di superutente occorre utilizzare sudo e digitare la password
<cristian_c> ogni qual volta serva
<cristian_c> il che è già di per se una grossa fonte di protezione
<cristian_c> Fabio87: rileggi le righe del log
<cristian_c> su tutto quanto scritto finora
<hazzard77> ASUS Eeepc 1011 CX - Processore Intel  Atom CPU N2600 1.6 GHz - Ram 1 GB - Sistema Operativo a 32 bit
<Fabio87> ok ok grazie
<cristian_c> hazzard77: ubuntu non è indicato per hardware così vecchio e scarso
<hazzard77> ok grazie
<cristian_c> hazzard77: per come sei messo, puoi provare lubuntu
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | hazzard77
<ubot-it> hazzard77: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<cristian_c> Fabio87: ah, una cosa
<hazzard77> a presto
<hazzard77> grazie ancora
<cristian_c> !documentazione | se leggi la documentazione sul wiki, Fabio87 , è ancora meglio
<ubot-it> se leggi la documentazione sul wiki, Fabio87 , è ancora meglio: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> hazzard77: de nada
<Fabio87> Grazie Cristian !
<Fabio87> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparazione_tra_Microsoft_Windows_e_Linux sto leggendo questo
<cristian_c> !passareaubuntu | anche questa, Fabio87
<ubot-it> anche questa, Fabio87: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/PassareAUbuntu/DaWindows
<Fabio87> Gentilissimo ! Grazie ancora
<Fabio87> Buonasera a tutti. Se un grafico volesse passare a utilizzare un pc avente Ubuntu, che software tipo Photoshop e Illustrator può usare dato che non girano su questo sistema?
<cristian_c> Fabio87: sei tu il grafico?
<cristian_c> ;)
<Fabio87> Sì :D
<cristian_c> Fabio87: semplicemente, utilizza il sistema che ti permette di soddisfare una specifica esigenza
<cristian_c> Fabio87: ma hai intenzione di installare ubuntu in dual boot?
<Fabio87> No no. Siccome mi sto informando bene su questo sistema operativo, volevo sapere è possibile utilizzarlo anche per quel tipo di esigenza
<cristian_c> Fabio87: se non sei sicuro di cosa possa o non possa fare ubuntu, il dual boot è consigliato ;)
<Fabio87> Puoi illuminarmi in merito a cosa sia questo dual boot ?
<cristian_c> Fabio87: installare ubuntu a fianco di windows
<Fabio87> ah ok ok :D
<cristian_c> o di altro sistema operativo già presente sulla macchina
<Fabio87> Grazie ancora Cristian :D
<cristian_c> Fabio87: fa un supporto dvd o usb e testa ubuntu per bene in sessione di prova
<cristian_c> dopodiché deciderai se installarlo di fianco a windows
<cristian_c> !iso | se dvd, Fabio87
<ubot-it> se dvd, Fabio87: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Fabio87> Grazie mille
<cristian_c> !usbwin | se usb, Fabio87
<ubot-it> se usb, Fabio87: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Fabio87> super gentile
<oskar> ciao
<cristian_c> !ciao | oskar
<ubot-it> oskar: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<oskar> ciao
<oskar> stavo cercando qualche chat interessante
<cristian_c> oskar: e cosa ti ha portato nella chat di supporto ad ubuntu?
<Gatto> salve
<Gatto> come state?
<cristian_c> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Gatto> qualcuno disponibile ad aiutarmi con un hd
<Gatto> ?
<cristian_c> Gatto: beh, dipende
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Gatto
<ubot-it> Gatto: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Gatto
<ubot-it> Gatto: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Gatto> grazie scusatemi ma sono nuovo
<Gatto> ubuntu 14.04 su Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5400 @ 2.70GHz × 2
<Gatto> vedo un hd sui dischi ma non lo trovo nella cartella home
<Gatto> ho formattato questo hd ma mi da ancora 3 partizioni
<cristian_c> Gatto: su sata?
<Gatto> https://thepasteb.in/p/98hRJwowJ8gfk
<cristian_c> Gatto: non hai risposto alla domanda
<Gatto> questo è il risultato di sudo fdisk -l
<Gatto> non so se sata
<Gatto> dove lo vedo?
<cristian_c> Gatto: non sai com'è stato montato l'hard disk all'interno del pc?
<Gatto> l'ho fatto io togliendolo da un vecchio pc in cui avevo installato ubuntu
<Gatto> appena attaccato l'ha subuito rilevato, poi l'ho formattato e non l'ha piu visto
<Gatto> ho semplicemente attaccato l'alimentazione e la fascia di fili sulla scheda madre
<cristian_c> quindi sai quale cavo hai utilizzato per collegarlo al pc
<cristian_c> Gatto: quello da 160?
<Gatto> si
<Gatto> è ide
<Gatto> noin sata
<Gatto> quello largo con tantissimi pin
<cristian_c> Gatto: manda una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> !image | Gatto
<ubot-it> Gatto: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Gatto> http://prnt.sc/dc47yn
<Gatto> http://prntscr.com/dc47yn
<Gatto> scusate la lentezza
<cristian_c> Gatto: e se provi a creare una partizione nello spazio non allocato, non succede niente?
<cristian_c> (sempre da gparted)
<Gatto> non ho provato
<Gatto> come devo fare?
<cristian_c> Gatto: dal menù
<cristian_c> anzi, clic destro sullo spazio non partizionato
<Gatto> lo sto facendo
<cristian_c> Gatto: e scegli di creare una nuova partizione
<cristian_c> Gatto: sei in dual boot?
<cristian_c> (uhm, no)
<Gatto> no
<Gatto> solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> Gatto: a cosa la buoi dedicare la partizione del secondo disco?
<Gatto> ok è apparso!!
<cristian_c> *vuoi
<Gatto> all'archiviazione di musica
<cristian_c> Gatto: puoi eliminare anche la partizione di swap sul disco da 160
<Gatto> per questo ho formattatop, volevo uno spazio dove sbattere tutta la musica e le foto
<cristian_c> visto che è un disco dati e non di sistema
<Gatto> ok vediamo che suuccede
<cristian_c> Gatto: per quanto riguarda il tipo di partizione, se la userai solo con linux, puoi tranquillamente formattarla in ext4
<cristian_c> *con ubuntu
<Gatto> ok fatto
<cristian_c> premi il pulsante applica
<cristian_c> enjoy
<Gatto> eliminato partyizione swap
<Gatto> grazie!!!
<Gatto> ho recuperato un vecchio pc e anche un vecchio HD
<Gatto> farò una donazione a ubuntu come minimo
<cristian_c> Gatto: preoccupati piuttosto di eseguire dei backup periodici deicdati
<cristian_c> dei dati
<cristian_c> Gatto: i dischi non sono eterni e, specie se vecchi, tendono a rompersi da un giorno all'altro
<Gatto> seguiro' il consiglio!
<Gatto> grazie mille
<cristian_c> bene
<Gatto> mi piace molto questo mondo di linux
<cristian_c> Gatto: buon ubuntu
<Gatto> in realtà non sono proprio alle prime armi, avevo gia provato 8.08
<Gatto> ma poi pc nuovo e tutto archiviato, ora che il nuovo pc è invecchiato sono tornato
<cristian_c> Gatto: che tra l'altro non esiste
<cristian_c> 8.08 non è mai esistita
<Gatto> 8 e qualcosa
<cristian_c> Gatto: allora
<Gatto> lucid linx
<cristian_c> Gatto: se devi far marcire ubuntu, è meglio che lasci perdere
<Gatto> forse
<Gatto> no no
<cristian_c> appunto, sicuro che ti interessa veramente imparare ad usare ubuntu?
<Gatto> funziona da paura
<Gatto> sto pensando di installarlo anche su nuoi pc
<Gatto> e entrare nella filosofia che è la cosa che mi piace di piu' in realta
<cristian_c> Gatto: infatti, ne puoi apprezzare i vantaggi maggiormente su hardware moderno
<Gatto> poi non sono un addetto ai lavori, faccio l'avvocato, quindi faccio cio' che posso con le mie conoscenze informatiche
<Gatto> pensavo di provare ad assemblarmi un pc in autonomia su cui montare ubuntu
<cristian_c> Gatto: ti fa onore, però se vuoi continuare a parlarne tranquillamente, spostati nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat, questo canale ha il log ed è utile per la ricerca
<cristian_c> sull'altro invece si può chiacchierare tranquillamente
<Gatto> scusate avete ragione
<cristian_c> !chat | Gatto
<ubot-it> Gatto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gatto> grazie mille!
<Gatto> buon lavoro
<deadopool> ciao a tutti
<deadopool> avrei bisogno di una mano
<akis24> !chiedi | deadopool
<ubot-it> deadopool: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<deadopool> ho installato ieri ubuntu 12.04 - isnstallazione pulita, sovrascrivendo le troppe partizioni che c'erano; non riesco ad aggioranre o installare programmi e pacchetti
<akis24> deadopool: 12. 04 ? fra non molto finisce il supporto
<deadopool> mi serviva una versione "obsoleta" perché non riuscivo a creare un boot di avvio (con unetbootin) con la 16
<deadopool> cosa mi consigli?
<akis24> deadopool: apri il terminale e dai sudo apt-get update e metti su paste cosi vediamo
<f843d0> !usbwin | deadopool
<ubot-it> deadopool: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<akis24> !paste | deadopool
<ubot-it> deadopool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<deadopool> il problema attuale è che non dispongo più di una partizione con windows e dovrei procurarmi un altro pc. Rufus è quindi pià affidabile per i dischi di avvio?
<akis24> deadopool: allora per creare la usb live il programma da usare ora è rufus come leggi al link postato da f843d0
<akis24> deadopool:  si si usa quello adesso
<deadopool> esiste anche una versione in unix?
<akis24> deadopool: no che io sappia
<akis24> deadopool: puoi pero' usare creatore dischi e vedere se va'
<deadopool> già provato, crasha come tutto quello che non sia un programma che non richiede permessi particolari
<akis24> deadopool:  bene appurato questo che facciamo ci fai vedere il risultato del comando che ti è stato chiesto ?
<deadopool> scusa, temo di non aver capito
<akis24> deadopool: apri il terminale e dai sudo apt-get update e metti su paste cosi vediamo
<akis24> !paste | deadopool
<ubot-it> deadopool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<deadopool> per usare pastebin devo fare il login?
<deadopool> cioè devo scaricare il testo? scusate, mai fatto, non conosco le regole
<akis24> non serve deadopool copia li il risultato poi premi paste e incolli il link della pagina che si apre qui in canale
<deadopool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23539691/
<deadopool> ho provato a cambiare anche server da software sources impostandolo su main ma non cambia
<akis24> deadopool: connesso a internet ?
<akis24> deadopool: prova a selezionare il server  italia  → garr.it
<deadopool> sto guardando video su yourube, quindi sono connesso
<akis24> deadopool: bene prova a usare garr.it tra i server italia di ubuntu
<deadopool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23539727/
<deadopool> con più stringhe di testo, ma tutte così
<deadopool> anche impsotando garr.it
<akis24> deadopool:  che versione hai usato ???  quantal non è la 12.04 precise
<cristian_c> 12.10
<akis24> deadopool: quantal fuori supporto e repo chiusi
<cristian_c> supporto abbohdantemente scaduto da circa 4 anni
<cristian_c> fuori tempo massimo
<deadopool> 12.10
<akis24> deadopool: scaricati almeno la 14.04 lts oppure la 16.04 lts
<deadopool> ho un problema di risorse, perché mi manca un pc con cui creare i boot di avvio, ma almeno ho scoperto quale è il problema
<deadopool> grazie a tutti
<akis24> deadopool: godono entrambe di supporto a lungotermine cosi ti togli il pensiero
<akis24> di nulla
<deadopool> scarico la 14.04 lts
<Lukks22> ciao a tutti, ho installato xubuntu in parallelo a win10 e ora vorrei cambiare de. Ho scaricato il pacchetto unity, ma ora che devo fare?
<akis24> Lukks22: installarlo ma dai repo ufficiali  se possibile
<akis24> Lukks22:  e considera che unity richied molte piu' risorse di xfce
<Lukks22> ho fatto da qui
<akis24> +e
<Lukks22> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/Installazione
<Lukks22> le risorse non sono un problema :D
<akis24> Lukks22: che versione usi ?
<Lukks22> di cosa?
<akis24> Lukks22: di ubuntu ovvio ?
<Lukks22> 16
<Lukks22> scusa.. 16.04
<akis24> Lukks22:  apri il terminale e dai sudo apt install unity  quando avra' finito riavvi e al login selezioni  prima unity desktop
<Lukks22> ah okay grazie mille :)
<akis24> di nulla
<Lukks22> ah, un'altra cosa :D
<Lukks22> ho provato ad installare un framework in php e non ci sono riuscito perché richiede ext-curl. nonostante abbia fatto sudo apt install curl non va :/
<Lukks22> (sì, so di essere nabbo ahha)
<akis24> Lukks22: devi usare i repo ufficiali prima di tutto  i programmi esterni non sono supportati qui
<akis24> !info curl
<ubot-it> curl (source: curl): command line tool for transferring data with URL syntax. In component main, is optional. Version 7.50.1-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 141 kB, installed size 333 kB
<Lukks22> ah okay grazie
<akis24> prego
<malleolo> buonasera a tutti, domandonaaa
<Carlin0> !ciao | malleolo
<ubot-it> malleolo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<malleolo> esiste un programma per ubuntu per chiudere le portedel router? o anche da terminle
<Carlin0> il router ha il suo software
<malleolo> oook quindi come posso fareachiudere le porte?
<Carlin0> ogni router è diverso da un altro
<Carlin0> leggi il manuale magari
<qwebirc39203> join
<qwebirc39203> ciao, non so come si usa irc help
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-27
<Gatto> buongiorno
<Gatto> ieri ho montato un secondo had con il vostro aiuto, oggi ho provato ad usarlo ma mi dice che non ho permessi sufficienti per scrivere
<pippuccio76> buongiorno a tutti , premetto che ho debian lxde , ieri il sistema invece che da arresto è stato spento da termina sessione , da quella pagina forse è stato cambiato il gestore grafico di fatto ora il computer parte fa tutto ma quando arriva a caricare la grafica rimane con lo schermo grigio , come posso ripristinare lxde?
<Gatto> risxolto grazie!
<pippuccio76> con startx parte ma al riavvio si presenta il solito problema
<notebook> buongiornooo
<notebook> è presente il supporto?
<Anla> buongiorno a tutti, vorrei evidenziare un problema che non so risolvere e confido in voi. Sul vecchio IBM di mia moglie, dopo più tentativi, ho installato Lubuntu 12.04.05 che gira perfettamente..
<Anla> Unico neo è che per il collegamento Wi Fi al router ZTE MF90+, non mi riesce di selezionarlo anche se lo rileva unitamente agli altri presenti nelle vicinanze.
<Anla> Il rilevamento non è in neretto ma grigio,mentre col cavetto funziona perfettamente
<Carlin0> pippuccio76, ma di che OS parliamo ?
<pippuccio761> Carlin0 :debian lxde
<pippuccio761> debian lxde  non so come è venuta la faccina
<ExPBoy> eh ma sei su ub canale di supporto ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chat | pippuccio761
<ubot-it> pippuccio761: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pippuccio761> mi sposto lì grazie , purtroppo la comunitàdi debian ha tempi di risposta biblici
<pippuccio761> come rientro in ubuntu chat ?
<f843d0> !chat | pippuccio761
<ubot-it> pippuccio761: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> O.o
<luigi> salve
<luigi> devo disistallare ubuntu ma non riesco
<f843d0> !ciao | luigi
<ubot-it> luigi: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> luigi: e ti era già stata indicazione
<f843d0> luigi: si scrive "disinstallare"
<cristian_c> *data
<luigi> ho sbagliato
<luigi> si ma non riesco
<f843d0> luigi: vorrai mettere un altro OS presumibilmente. Qualsiasi esso sia, ha il menu dell'installer per gestire le partizioni, cancella tutto quello che non vuoi, e installa.
<luigi> le partizioni non me le fa cancellare
<renzo> ciao a tutti, qualcuno ha voglia di aiutarmi a far connettere il sistema con il wifi, ora va solo con lan. grazie
<f843d0> !ciao | renzo
<ubot-it> renzo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<f843d0> !dettagli | renzo
<ubot-it> renzo: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<f843d0> luigi: quale altro OS stai installando?
<luigi> windows vista
<f843d0> !windows | luigi
<ubot-it> luigi: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<f843d0> luigi: non è un problema di Ubuntu
<luigi> Error unmounting /dev/sda1: Command-line `umount  "/dev/sda1"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: umount: /: target is busy
<luigi>         (In some cases useful info about processes that
<luigi>          use the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1).)
<luigi> si ma il problema e che non mi fa cancellare le partizioni
<f843d0> luigi: è chiaro che stai cercando di formattare le partizioni dentro Ubuntu stesso, in runtime
<luigi> mi dice  errore nel smontare il file system
<f843d0> luigi: eh, perchè ci _sta vivendo_ li sopra
<f843d0> luigi: devi usare gparted da live
<luigi> e come faccio
<f843d0> luigi: opera il boot dal supporto di installazione di Ubuntu, scegli "Try Ubuntu without installing / Prova Ubuntu senza installare"
<f843d0> luigi: una volta avviato il sistema, apri un terminale, sudo gparted, e alteri le partizioni come meglio credi
<luigi> mi puoi spiegare passo passo perche non so come muovermi
<f843d0> luigi: i passi che ho scritto sono già atomici
<f843d0> luigi: piuttosto poni tu la domanda, precisa, su cosa non ti è chiaro
<luigi> allora dove devo andare per il supporto di istallazione?
<renzo> grazie, non serve piu, si è connesso via wifi, urra.
<f843d0> luigi: è quello che hai usato per installare Ubuntu che vuoi rimuovere
<luigi> spiegati meglio non capisco
<f843d0> luigi: come hai installato Ubuntu sul PC da cui lo vuoi rimuovere?
<luigi> io ubuntu
<luigi> l'ho istallato da usb
<f843d0> luigi: quella USB è il supporto di installazione.
<luigi> e cosa devo  fare
<f843d0> 12:04:08< f843d0> luigi: opera il boot dal supporto di installazione di Ubuntu, scegli "Try Ubuntu without installing / Prova Ubuntu senza installare"
<f843d0> 12:04:29< f843d0> luigi: una volta avviato il sistema, apri un terminale, sudo gparted, e alteri le partizioni come meglio credi
<notebook> buongiornooo
<Fabio87> Ciao a tutti. Vorrei una informazione
<Fabio87> Ho acquistato questo pc. https://www.amazon.it/gp/aw/d/B01EJVXSGS/ref=oh_aui_i_sh_pre_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Va bene per installarci sopra Ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> Fabio87: puoi realizzare un supporto e testare ubuntu in sessione di prova
<Fabio87> In che modo ?
<cristian_c> !iso | se dvd, Fabio87
<ubot-it> se dvd, Fabio87: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> !usbwin | se usb, Fabio87
<ubot-it> se usb, Fabio87: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Fabio87> Tutto qui ? Sono un principiante a riguardo
<Fabio87> Quel computer è senza sistema operativo e sono in attesa che mi arrivi. Volevo sapere se, in base alle caratteristiche tecniche, è ok per Ubuntu
<Fabio87> Potete darmi un parere tecnico ?
<cristian_c> Fabio87: finché non lo provi...
<cristian_c> lo provi e poi decidi se installarlo
<Fabio87> Ok devo provare direttamente sulla macchina allora
<Marco_MArcowifi> Buona sera help! qualcunomi può aiutare non mi legge più il wifi....
<f843d0> !dettagli | Marco_MArcowifi
<ubot-it> Marco_MArcowifi: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Carlin0> Marco_MArcowifi, che ubuntu usi , ma sopratutto cosa hai fatto tra il momento in cui andava e dopo
<Marco_MArcowifi> scusa...
<Marco_MArcowifi> ho mint ma vedo che utilizza anche quando lancio i comandi ubuntu...
<Marco_MArcowifi> ho dovuto disinstallare ubunto per problemi di scheda grafica
<f843d0> Marco_MArcowifi: rivolgiti alle risorse di Mint, questo è il canale du supporto a Ubuntu
<Carlin0> !mint | Marco_MArcowifi
<ubot-it> Marco_MArcowifi: Linux Mint non è una derivata supportata di Ubuntu. Si prega di cercare assistenza in #linuxmint-help server irc.spotchat.org | https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewforum.php?f=65
<Marco_MArcowifi> grazie
<lelebart> ciao a tutti, ho ripreso in mano un vecchio portatile con cpu mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP-M 2400+ (535 MHz) e Lubuntu 14.04.2 LTS: l'ho appena riacceso dopo eoni, mi chiede di aggiornare alla 16.04.1. dalle poche info che vi ho dato, sapete dirmi se questo pc la regge? che vantaggi ho ad aggiornare? aggiorno o mi "conviene" tenere questa LTS?
<f843d0> lelebart: hai motivi particolari per aggiornare? L'attuale installazione funziona e soddisfa le esigenze? Se si, ovviamente, non aggiornare. Considerando lo scarso utilizzo che è stato fatto dell'installazione...
<Carlin0> lelebart, la 14 ha ancora cmq 3 anni di supporto e la 16.04 sarà sicuramente un po + pesante
<t7> devo mettere obkey su lubuntu
<f843d0> !dettagli | t7
<ubot-it> t7: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<t7> lubuntu pc fisso.
<lelebart> le enormi esigenze sono: dare un accesso internet a mia madre.  eeee in tre anni può succedere di tutto! grazie
<f843d0> lelebart: è un quadro ancora incompleto. Che utilizzo viene fatto di internet? Particolari esigenze di FlashPlayer o supporto dal browser?
<lelebart> f843d0: internet lo userà per cercare informazioni, approfondendo le notizie del giorno, facebook, e webmail (non le spiego né le configuro il client mail). flashplayer credo venga usato solo da fb, e mi ricordo solo di non aggiornarlo da gdebi perché il procio non soddisfa gli ultimi requisiti (pae, può essere?)
<f843d0> lelebart: pae è per la RAM. Al massimo, il problema sarà l'architettura della CPU, che direi non supportare i 64-bit
<f843d0> lelebart: in generale, il consiglio in un caso del genere è non aggiornare. Già tanto che funziona con quella release in qualche modo.
<lelebart> f843d0: sì, è un mezzo miracolo che stia su :) grazie ancora -- e scusate per avervi rubato del tempo prezioso per una domanda come questa
<f843d0> lelebart: gerne, viel glück
<t7> come faccio a darvi le caratterisitche?
<cristian_c> t7: ehm
<cristian_c> t7: non hai una documentazione fornita col pc?
<t7> è un vecchio pc.
<t7> ma mi serve  i tasti rapidi...
<cristian_c> serve anche schiacciarli bene, 'sti tasti
<cristian_c> t7: hai lubuntu?
<cristian_c> e se sì, quale?
<t7> quale è il comando da dare in terminale?
<t7> cosi ti scrivo tutto.
<cristian_c> ehhh, non hai risposto
<cristian_c> t7: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> t7: e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<t7> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<t7>     KiwiIRC
<t7>         freenode18
<t7>         #ubuntu-it
<t7> Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 16.10 Yakkety Yak : http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<t7> [NickServ]
<angelxenial1604l> sera a tutti
<jiop> mi ha buttato fuori.
<jiop> per i tasti rapidi.
<cristian_c> !paste | jiop
<ubot-it> jiop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jiop> mi ridate il comando per favore
<cristian_c> jiop: se ti metti a incollare cose in canale, il bot evita lo spargimento di log
<cristian_c> jiop: sei sicuro di aver compreso cosa digitare?
<jiop> tasso@tasso-ThinkCentre-XXXX:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<jiop> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<jiop> tasso@tasso-ThinkCentre-XXXX:~$
<jiop> no
<cristian_c> jiop: e che gli hai combinato a 'ato sistema?
<cristian_c> da farlo reagire così violentemente
<jiop> non lo so. cmq funziona benissimo!
<cristian_c> ehhh, mica tanto
<cristian_c> jiop: sembra tu abbia giocato con i repository
<jiop> cristian_c: non so nemmeno cosa siano i repository...
<cristian_c> non è che si intendeva questo quando si parla di gaming con ubuntu
<cristian_c> !repository | jiop
<ubot-it> jiop: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> !documentazione | jiop
<ubot-it> jiop: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> jiop: male , molto male
<jiop> ma io ho solo problemi con i tasti rapidi! non mi metto a leggere tutto, vuoi farmi impazzire?
<cristian_c> jiop: se hai problemi col sistema è proprio perché non leggi
<cristian_c> jiop: non ci si improvvisa con un sistema che non si conosce
<jiop> cristian_c: non improvviso niente, io apro il pc e lo uso, non faccio altro.
<angelxenial1604l> sera a tutti  ho questo problema  mi date un aiuto per favore https://paste.ubuntu.com/23543778/
<cristian_c> jiop: bene, allora, digita: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> !paste | jiop
<ubot-it> jiop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<f843d0> jiop: giudicando la conoscenza del tuo hardware, e lo stato di dpkg, apri il pc, e lo usi male, ma parecchio...
<cristian_c> jiop: e poi: ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> jiop: fai un pastebin anche del secondo comando
<f843d0> !ppa | angelxenial1604l
<ubot-it> angelxenial1604l: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<jiop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23543793/
<angelxenial1604l> grazie f843d0  ma non e un ppa e un repo intel
<cristian_c> jiop: ohhh, 14.04, non ci voleva molto a dirlo
<f843d0> angelxenial1604l: prego, ci sono dei PPA sul tuo sistema, che possono aver alterato le funzionalità.
<jiop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23543803/
<cristian_c> jiop: quando si installa un sistema operativo di solito si sa quale versione si sta installando
<angelxenial1604l> a questo non lo sapevo scusami quindi un ppa può alterare i vari repo?
<cristian_c> jiop: il ppa di deja.dup si è aggiunto da solo?
<jiop> cristian_c: non voglio fare polemica, ma non tutti sono esperti informatici.
<jiop> non lo so.
<jiop> non so nemmeno cosa sia!
<cristian_c> jiop: beh, e non tutto si limita a cliccare compulsivamente su qualsiasi cosa ci sia sullo schermo
<cristian_c> jiop: ah, allora il pc non è tuo....
<jiop> ok, ma per i tasti rapidi?
<cristian_c> jiop: a meno che qualche tuo conoscente ti abbia rubato il pc e l'abbia aggiunto per farti un dispetto
<cristian_c> jiop: hai problemi con i repository, che ti impediscono di installare programmi
<angelxenial1604l> f843d0, scusami non sapevo questa cosa
<cristian_c> jiop: non ti sei accorto di questo, se non ti interessa coss accade sul tuo pc, un consiglio spassionat, lascia perdere linux
<jiop> come faccio a sistemare i rep
<cristian_c> jiop: apri un terminale
<jiop> ?
<f843d0> angelxenial1604l: kein problem, in generale è meglio leggere documentazione ufficiale, e usare risorse ufficiali, prima di configurare un sistema operativo
<jiop> cristian_c: aperto
<cristian_c> jiop: e digita: sudo apt-get install -f
<cristian_c> !paste | jiop
<ubot-it> jiop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jiop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23543821/
<cristian_c> jiop: hai detto che deja-dup non ti interessa, quindi puoi tranquillamente rimuovere il repository esterno, con ppa-purge
<cristian_c> a parte ce deja dup è già presente nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !info deja-dup
<ubot-it> deja-dup (source: deja-dup): Back up your files. In component main, is optional. Version 34.2-0ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 313 kB, installed size 3012 kB
<cristian_c> jiop: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cristian_c> jiop: comtinua a incollare i risultati su pastebin
<jiop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23543830/
<cristian_c> jiop: ehm, credo che tu non abbia letto
<cristian_c> jiop: ti si manda un comando, e ne digiti un altro?
<jiop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23543837/
<cristian_c> ...
<cristian_c> !supercazzola | jiop
<ubot-it> jiop: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU-QZ7yoyd4 - se stai parlando in questo modo, calma, rifletti sul contenuto e prenditi tutto il tempo che vuoi per esprimerti al meglio. Eviterai fraintendimenti che possono solo complicare la comunicazione con il canale.
<jiop> mi mette un punto di domanda?
<jiop> quindi vuole una risposta
<cristian_c> jiop: File di configurazione "/etc/sudoers" ==> Modificato (dall'utente o da uno script) dopo l'installazione. ==> Il distributore del pacchetto ha fornito una versione aggiornata. Come procedere? Le opzioni sono:
<cristian_c> questo esce nel paste
<angelxenial1604l> f843d0,  io ho messo solo installer  per aggiornare i drivers intel  gli altri ppa sono di programmi per  tenerli aggiornati a le ultime vers
<jiop> cristian_c: il terminale mi fa una domanda
<cristian_c> jiop: devi averne fatte di cose, 'a tua insaputa'
<cristian_c> !ripristino | jiop
<ubot-it> jiop: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jiop> cristian_c: mi chiede come procedere. non so cosa rispondere.
<f843d0> angelxenial1604l: il problema sono le dipendenze stravolte, e tutto può succedere. Il sistema deve essere integro per funzionare. Compreso apt.
<cristian_c> jiop: è evidente che hai preso a martellate ubuntu
<cristian_c> non solo ppa
<jiop> cristian_c: ma no, dai, parla di live cd etc. non so nemmeno da che parte iniziare.
<cristian_c> come l'ultima risposta al comando mostra chiaramente
<angelxenial1604l> scusami f843d0  ma se apt non era integro non mi faceva neanche aggiornare o istallare programmi ho sbaglio
<cristian_c> jiop: beh, se hai già fatto il supporto d'installazione, hai già in mano la live
<jiop> cristian_c: non lo so. ogni volta quando installo divento matto, tra cd live usb.... non ne capisco quasi nulla. per fortuna faccio un installazine ogni 5 anni...
<cristian_c> jiop: e forse lo usi anche poco l'os, in nodo responsabile
<f843d0> angelxenial1604l: installare, non istallare. E le h hanno una certa importanza... come il non usare PPA. Se leggessi la documentazione in merito, già segnalata, ti risponderesti da solo.
<jiop> cristian_c: os?
<cristian_c> jiop: tra l'altro obkey non è neanche presente nei repositoey ufficiali di ubuntu, e se uno ci si mette, ne fa anchea mano e le scorciatoie se le imposta a manina
<cristian_c> su lubuntu
<cristian_c> jiop: os = sistema operativo
<jiop> cristian_c:  si certo, ma da dove si impostano? a me frega niente di obkey... l'importante è trovare una strada.
<cristian_c> jiop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard
<cristian_c> ma se lo fai come hai usato ubuntu finora....
<angelxenial1604l> f843d0,   sbaglio  o ciascun PPA utilizza una chiave GPG unica per firmare digitalmente i pacchetti forniti. Questo facilita la verifica di manomissioni dei pacchetti e assicura che il PPA da cui si scarica il software sia effettivamente quello desiderato.
<jiop> cristian_c: con l'inglese peggio di andare di notte
<cristian_c> jiop: è un mondo duro
<jiop> cristian_c: troppo complicato tutto!!!!!!!!!
<cristian_c> jiop: se hai difficoltà ad approcciarti a linux, non fa niente, non credo ti minaccino un parente se non lo usi
<cristian_c> e datti una calmata
<f843d0> angelxenial1604l: e questo copypaste che hai fatto, cosa starebbe ad avvalorare? Comunque, ...
<f843d0> !chat | angelxenial1604l
<ubot-it> angelxenial1604l: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jiop> cristian_c: calmata per cosa?
<cristian_c> jiop: oh, quanti punti esclamativi
<cristian_c> !chat | jiop
<ubot-it> jiop: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jiop> cristian_c: alla fine la guida che mi hai dato  tu in inglese rimanda a obkey.
<angelxenial1604l> f843d0,  tu mi hai detto che potrebbe essere un ppa  ma se quelli che ho messo hanno tutte le chiavi quindi controllati non capisco se il problema sia un ppa
<cristian_c> jiop: se leggi sopra, c'è scritto anche altro
<cristian_c> vedi che non è difficile leggere?
<cristian_c> There is no automatic way to create new keyboard shortcuts or hotkeys in lubuntu. You will either have to edit Lubuntu's openbox configuration file (~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml) and edit, or alternatively install xbindkeys.
<cristian_c> jiop: sempre dalla pagina che ti ho linkato
<f843d0> angelxenial1604l: io ho detto che _usi_ PPA, non che quello di cui ti lamenti è un PPA. Vuoi usare i PPA? Ottimo, non è argomento di supporto qui in canale ufficiale. Perchè, i PPA, non sono supportati ufficialmente.
<jiop> cristian_c: è inglese. non capisco il senso.
<f843d0> angelxenial1604l: e della chiave GPG che contrassegna univocamente il pacchetto, non ha pertinenza alcuna su come i PPA alterano il gestore dei pacchetti, e il calcolo delle dipendenze, minando il funzionamento della release
<cristian_c> jiop: e noi ne abbiamo colpa?
<jiop> cristian_c: capisco solo fino a ....hotkeys in lubuntu. dopo no
<jiop> cristian_c: ti sto chiedendo aiuto, se non riesci/vuoi darmelo non c'è problema. ma dimmelo, cosi faccio altro.
<cristian_c> jiop: come scritto prima, se ti ci metti, puoi scoprire che in linux si modificano anche i file di configurazione
<cristian_c> cosa su cui no hai minimamente avuto voglia di approfondire nella tua esperienza con ubuntu, da quanto dimostrato finora
<cristian_c> jiop: ti s'è detto cosa fare
<jiop> cristian_c: ok, informazione ricevuta, si modificano i file di installazione, a che mi serve questa info?
<cristian_c> il resto non è un nostro problema
<akis24> jiop:  google ha un traduttore in linea disponibile 24/h  le configurazioni ad hoc degli utenti non riguardano il canale di supporto
<cristian_c> akis24: nono costringerlo ad imparare
<akis24> !ppa | angelxenial1604l  e speriamo sia chiaro
<ubot-it> angelxenial1604l  e speriamo sia chiaro: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> *non
<akis24> cristian_c:  figurati siamo in democrazia noi
<cristian_c> all'utente poco frega del sistema, questo canale è solo l'interfaccia tra lui e i tasti mappati
<jiop> cristian_c: forse non capisco il modo, ma se vado dal meccanico è perchè di motori non ne capisco, cosi per linux, se siete più esperti chiedo consiglio, mi sembra filare come ragionamento
<cristian_c> jiop: linux richiede curiosità e voglia di imparare, requisiti che non ti interessa soddisfare
<f843d0> jiop: beh, non proprio... A parte che dal meccanico paghi
<cristian_c> e hai scelto proprio la derivata meno user-friendly tra i vsri flavour ufficiali ubuntu
<angelxenial1604l>  f843d0 ok grazie per avermi rinfrescato le memoria ed avermi fatto accrescere le mie conoscenze e le molte lacune che devo ancora colmare
<f843d0> jiop: il meccanico ti sistema il problema. Per analogia, dovresti farti aiutare in chat da un meccanico. Per di più, gratis. Poi vedrai come ti sembra il meccanico.
<cristian_c> jiop: tra l'altro si suggerisce nella pagina linkata anche un'interfaccia grafica
<cristian_c> !info xbindkeys
<ubot-it> xbindkeys (source: xbindkeys): Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.6-1 (yakkety), package size 31 kB, installed size 126 kB
<cristian_c> jiop: vedi se funziona
<f843d0> angelxenial1604l: gerne
<jiop> cristian_c: xbindkeys  va installato?
<cristian_c> no, va ammirato
<jiop> cristian_c: come istallare xbindkeys?
<cristian_c> jiop: sudo apt-get install xbindkeys
<cristian_c> ma siamo sempre lì
<cristian_c> se hai incasinato il sistema, e non puoi più installare pacchetti, ti conviene ripristinarlo
<jiop> cristian_c: sta andando
<jiop> ma mi fa una domanda
<cristian_c> !paste | jiop
<ubot-it> jiop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jiop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23543987/
<cristian_c> siamo sempre lì
<cristian_c> vol. 2
<cristian_c> !image | jiop
<ubot-it> jiop: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jiop> io farei I no?
<cristian_c> bah
<jiop> provo magari funziona
<jiop> cristian_c: come far partire xbindkeys ?
<cristian_c> jiop: xbindkeys-config
<cristian_c> ma aspetta
<cristian_c> jiop: l'hai installato?
<jiop> cristian_c: credo di si, ma non sono sicuro.
<cristian_c> jiop: dpkg -l | grep xbindkeys
<jiop> cristian_c: si parte.
<jiop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23544018/
<jiop> cristian_c: aspetto?
<cristian_c> jiop: il programma è installato, hai detto che si avvia
<cristian_c> good luck
<angelxenial1604l> scusatemi ritorno subito devo riavviare
<jiop> cristian_c: grazie. ora devo solo capire !!! è inglese pure questo!
<jiop> cristian_c: con una sola !
<abba292> aiuto!
<akis24> abba292: che succede ?
<akis24> !aiuto | abba292
<ubot-it> abba292: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<abba292> scusate sono nuovo di qua. vi spiego il problema: sto cercando di fare una live di ubuntu mate su usb. il problema è che quando accendo, il computer, al posto di andare su usb, mi apre windows.
<akis24> abba292: come crei la usb con che programma ?
<akis24> !usbwin | abba292
<ubot-it> abba292: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<abba292> unetbootin. ho anche settato il UEFI di modo che nel boot order la usb venga prima di windows, ma niente. non capisco, perchè se uso la stessa chiavetta con su Lubuntu funziona; monto ubuntu mate e il notebook non vuole sapere di aprirlo
<akis24> abba292: hai gia' la risposta se leggi sopra lascia perdere unetbootin
<abba292> capito. ora provo. grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<rosama> salve non riesco a installare i driver per lo scanner su una stampante multifunzione brother mfc-l2700dw su ubuntu 16.10, potete aiutarmi
<cristian_c> rosama: esattamente, cos'hai provato finora
<cristian_c> !stampanti
<ubot-it> stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<rosama> prima di tutto ho provata dal supporto di brother .deb ma niente
<rosama> la stamapante mi funziona regolarmente
<cristian_c> rosama: 'ho provato' <- ovvero?
<rosama> ho seguito le istruzioni da questo link http://www.marcosbox.org/2014/08/brother-scanner-ubuntu-linux.html
<rosama> dal link che hai postato non vedo il mio scanner/stampante per questo motivo non l'ho seguito
<akis24> rosama: vai sul sito della brothers e scaricali  da li
<rosama> già provato ma niente
<akis24> rosama: sicura ? modello stampante ?
<rosama> ho riavviato dopo le procedure ma non funziona
<cristian_c> rosama: quali pacchetti hai scaricato?
<rosama> i pacchetti .deb
<rosama> Scanner driver 32bit (deb package)
<rosama> Scan-key-tool 32bit (deb package)
<rosama> Scanner Setting file (deb package)
<rosama> la stampate è collegato sia con usb che con la lan
<rosama> ed ha l'ip statico
<cristian_c> rosama: ce li hai nella cartella Scaricati?
<rosama> intendi nella home
<cristian_c> dove li hai scaricati i pacchetti?
<rosama> ho usato direttamente installa software
<cristian_c> rosama: ma sono nella home o in scaricati?
<abba292> scusate, sono ancora io. stavolta rufus ha funzionato bene da subito. l'unico problema è che le live session che ho provato (lubuntu, gnome, mate) non vedono nessun wifi intorno. c'è un modo per sistemare il problema? a cos'è dovuto questo problema?
<akis24> abba292: sei da live ora ?
<cristian_c> abba292: sei collegato via cavo?
<rosama> una volta scaricati ho aperto il pacchetto brscan4-0.4.4-1.i386.deb con istalla software predifinito
<abba292> no, sono da win10 col wifi
<rosama> sono scaricati
<rosama> scusami in scaricati
<akis24> rosama: rientra da live per verificare il problema
<cristian_c> abba292: allora collegati in chat da live con il cavo
<cristian_c> rosama: apri un terminale
<rosama> si
<rosama> ok aperto
<cristian_c> rosama: laser monocromatica?
<rosama> si
<cristian_c> rosama: hai un sistema a 32 o a 64 bit?
<rosama> dovrebbe essere a 32
<rosama> come posso vedere
<rosama> confero 32
<rosama> confermo 32 bit
<cristian_c> rosama: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<rosama> fatto
<rosama> cristian_c
<rosama> cristian_c
<rosama> devo fare altro
<cristian_c> rosama: uname -a | pastebinit
<rosama> fatto
<abba292> okay ora sono collegato via cavo da gnome
<akis24> posta il link che ha restituito rosama
<akis24> abba292: da terminale  dai  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> abba292: apri un terminale
<abba292> fatto
<akis24> abba292: iwconfig | pastebinit
<akis24> abba292: posta qui il link che restituisce
<rosama> https://thepasteb.in/p/Y6hkKyx1W3QF7
<cristian_c> rosama: ehm
<cristian_c> 'il link che restituisce' non è quello
<abba292> enp2s0 no wireless extensions.
<cristian_c> abba292: posta il link
<akis24> abba292: sotto alla fine del comando hai un link lo posti qui in canale ?
<abba292> https://thepasteb.in/p/66hVR4KEDl5UW
<rosama> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23544525/
<akis24> abba292: sicuro sia tutto li  ?
<abba292> eh si
<akis24> abba292: rfkill list | abba292
<akis24> ops
<abba292> magari se facessi un update e installo i nuovi pacchetti..
<akis24> abba292: rfkill list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> rosama: 32 bit
<rosama> si confermo
<abba292> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23544575/
<cristian_c> rosama: un sttimo
<cristian_c> rosama: dpkg -l | grep Brother | pastebinit
<rosama> si fatto
<cristian_c> abba292: solo il bluetooth è bloccato
<cristian_c> rosama: manda il link che restituisce
<akis24> abba292: lspci | pastebinit
<abba292> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23544595/
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<akis24> abba292:  allora credo che una volta installato il sistema si possa risolvere il problema wifi
<akis24> abba292: si tratta di installare dei driver appositi per le schede broadcom
<abba292> e come dovro` fare?
<akis24> abba292: come detto quando installerai rientri qui e poi si sistema
<abba292> okay grazie
<akis24> abba292: nulla di strano che magari con gli aggiornamenti venga attivato dal sistema stesso possibilmente
<akis24> di nulla
<Cesare> Buonasera, come si fa a togliere il demone di xscreensaver su lubuntu?
<Cesare> grazie
<cristian_c> Cesare: dalle impostazioni dellovscreensaver
<Cesare> quando apro xscreensaver mi compare il demone che impedisce di avviare lo screen in automatico In Ubuntu si toglie andando in applicazione d'avvio aggiungendo no- splash, ma sul lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Cesare: dalle impostazioni dello screensaver
<cristian_c> Cesare: ma sei sicuro di usare lubuntu
<Cesare> si
<cristian_c> Cesare: e sopratutto quale lubuntu?
<Cesare> c'era light locker che ho tolto
<Cesare> ho lasciato xscreensaver
<Cesare> che ho scaricato dal ubuntu sofware center
<Cesare> in light locker non ci sono gli screen
<cristian_c> #ealloratelecerchi
<Cesare> per non creare confilitti ho lasciato xscreensaver
<Cesare> ho letto che andava tolto
<cristian_c> 'ho letto che andava tolto'
<Cesare> si, su un forum
<cristian_c> qui si presta attenzione ad affermazioni un po' più robuste di 'ho letto'
<cristian_c> Cesare: man xscreensaver
<cristian_c> è tutto lì (probabilmente)
<Cesare> ma c'è solo questo di chat per aiutare i neofiti?
<Cesare> o meglio ce n'è un'altra per aiutare i neofiti?
<rosama> non so cosa sia successo ero in chat con cristian ma è caduta la connessione e sono uscito dalla chat
<rosama> il problema è sempre che non riesco a far funzionare lo scanner
<rosama> riporto il link che è venuto fuori dal terminale http://paste.ubuntu.com/23544588/
<cristian_c> rosama: manda il link che restituisce
<cristian_c> ecco
<rosama> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23544588/
<cristian_c> Cesare: qui si fa supporto base al funzionamento di ubuntu, per software specifici c'è la documentazione relativa, da consultare
<cristian_c> Cesare: il canale è loggato e deve servire per la ricerca
<cristian_c> *il log deve servire
<cristian_c> ii brother-udev-rule-type1 1.0.2 all Brother udev rule type 1 ii brscan-skey 0.2.4-1 i386 Brother Linux scanner S-KEY tool ii brscan4 0.4.4-1 i386 Brother Scanner Driver
<cristian_c> rosama: ok, quindi hai scaricato questi tre pacchetti per lo scanner?
<rosama> si
<Cesare> lubuntu è una derivata di ubuntu quindi dovreste fare supporto anche ad esso.
<Cesare> o sbaglio?
<Cesare> e poi mi è stato consigliato in questo forum di passare da ubuntu a lubuntu
<cristian_c> Cesare: a ubuntu, non a tutti i programmi che puoi installare in esso ;)
<Cesare> xscreensaver non è un programma esterno
<cristian_c> che peraltro hanno una propria documentazione e risorse di supporto
<cristian_c> Cesare: prima ti ho detto di digitare: man xscreensaver
<cristian_c> l'hai fatto?
<Cesare> fatto
<cristian_c> Cesare: e allora buona lettura
<cristian_c> se ci sono ulteriori problemi, fai domande precise, piuttosto che lamentarti della qualità del supporto
<Carlin0> Cesare, preferenze → screensaver → disable scrensaver
<cristian_c> rosama: credo che dovresto seguire le istruzioni contenute nel sito brother
<cristian_c> piuttoato che prese da un blog
<Carlin0> insomma non mi sembra difficile basta sfruculiar enel menù
<cristian_c> Carlin0: e gliwl'ho detto all'inizio
<Carlin0> e allora ...
<Cesare> beh se mi si risponde con toni sarcastici è ovvio lo puntualizzo
<cristian_c> cristian_c> Cesare: dalle impostazioni dellovscreensaver
<Carlin0> !paga | Cesare
<ubot-it> Cesare: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<cristian_c> Cesare: ti si è risposto normalmente, come mostrato dal log
<rosama> ok proverò
<cristian_c> rosama: ti passo il link diretto
<cristian_c> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadhowto.aspx?c=it&lang=it&prod=mfcl2700dw_us_eu_as&os=128&dlid=dlf006646_000&flang=4&type3=565
<cristian_c> For USB Users:
<cristian_c>     Use your scanning application by a superuser and try a test scan.
<cristian_c>     Use your usb-connectrd scanner by a normal user
<cristian_c> rosama: http://support.brother.com/g/s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1c.html?c=us_ot&lang=en&comple=on&redirect=on
<cristian_c> Scanner Setting for normal user
<cristian_c> però dovrebbe bastare brother-udev-rule-type1, che hai installato
<rosama> cristian ma è possibile che ubuntu 16.10 non supporta questi driver??
<Carlin0> rosama, perchè dici questo ? da qualche errore ?
<rosama> no non mi dà errori era un dubbio
<cristian_c> rosama: hai mandato simple-scan con sudo?
<rosama> no
<cristian_c> rosama: sudo simpke-scan
<cristian_c>     Use your scanning application by a superuser and try a test scan.
<cristian_c> rosama: sudo simple-scan
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> rosama: sudo simple-scan
<rosama> si fatto
<cristian_c> e....
<rosama> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQgRrj7V5cR
<cristian_c> rosama: ma hai sempre etheret collegato?
<cristian_c> allo scsnner
<cristian_c> *scanner
<rosama> si
<cristian_c> rosama: prova a staccare ethernet dallo scanner e ridigita il comando
<rosama> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvBLY6VPLul
<rosama> scusami ma devo lasciare grazie comunque ti ricontatterò per dirti come è finita
<cristian_c> rosama: ma che hai fatto?
<cristian_c> il comando è sudo simple-scan
<cristian_c> e lo scanner dev'essere collegato all'usb
<cristian_c> rosama: nessun problema, torna quando puoi
<rosablu81> Salve, ho un problema con ubuntu 15.01. Dopo aver effettuato diverse modifiche da terminale per alleggerirlo, ora avvia con interfaccia grafica lubuntu e mostra solo un file word, un'immagine desktop e con il tasto destro la possibilità di aprire il terminale.Vorrei sapere come tornare a una versione funzionale.
<gigirock> https://imgur.com/a/yDI7D ho da un po' di tempo questa richiesta ma dopo l'esecuzuione , al prosismo riavvio ancora la stessa richiesta
<Spillo> buona sera, ho una unità esterna che non usavo da un pò di tempo, è di (1 Tb) ho provato  a inserirlo ma non si monta, ovvero lampeggia da 20 minuti più o meno ma senza risultati. (ancora lampeggia) so che forse potrebbe essere una cavolata mha...... mi rivolgo a esperti. grazie
<Spillo> ps, nn posso formattare, non ho il back up :/
<gigirock> Spillo, che fs monta ?
<Spillo> ciao gigirock , mi spiace ma nn so che cosa tu mi stia chiedendo.... :/ (scusami nn sono espertissimo come voi )
<gigirock> Spillo, apri un terminale e digita dmesg nelle ultime righe c'e' un messaggio che riguarda quel disco
<gigirock> Spillo, ma quando hai fatto il backup e come ?
<Spillo> da terminale compagliono le ultime due righe in rosso
<gigirock> e che dicono ?
<gigirock> Spillo dal termimale sudo apt install pastebinit
<Spillo> no...non ho il backup, era per intendere che non posso formattarlo
<Spillo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23545725/
<gigirock> Spillo, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Spillo> non sta facendo nulla terminale :/ è rimasto il cursore lampeggiante
<gigirock> Spillo, dai ctrl c
<Spillo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23545741/
<Spillo> da quello che vedo è /dev/sdb 931,5 vero?
<gigirock> Spillo, si ma se e' formattato ntfs potrebbe essere in uno stato che non riusciamo a vedere da linux
<gigirock> Spillo, hai un  windows ?
<Spillo> eee...ora no...
<gigirock> Spillo, prova dal terminale sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<Spillo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23545759/
<gigirock> Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk. Spillo
<Spillo> si win
<Spillo> su*
<gigirock> ci vuole un windows e dare chkdsk -f ,,,,,
<gigirock> Spillo, ci vuole un win
<Spillo> è stato 3 anni fermo, sicuro...può aspettare un paio di gg...
<Spillo> hai una guida di chkdsk ?
<gigirock> lol 3 anni
<Spillo> ^^
<gigirock> Spillo, no qui non la ho ma devi dare chkdsk device /f cosi' il disco si ripristina
<Spillo> prompt?
<Spillo> si certo ...che ovvio
<Spillo> che sono :D
<Spillo> chkdsk sdb1 /f    ????
<gigirock> Spillo, no devi dare chkdsk device (esempio D:) /f cosi' il disco si ripristina
<Spillo> aa ok...dipende dall'ingresso
<gigirock> si ma Spillo devi farlo da win
<Spillo> si si...
<Spillo> lo farò appena potrò...
<Spillo> 1 tb ci metterà altri 3 anni  con win? ahaha
<Spillo> grazie... (incrociamo le dita)
<gigirock> Spillo, mah dipende da quanto e' incasinato ma ci vuole una mezz'ora di sicuro
<Spillo> maaa mezz'ora mi prendo 3 spriitz e aspetto anche 45 m
<Spillo> ( 1 alla tua)
<gigirock> grazie...
<Spillo> ciao e buona serata.... :D
<Kanwulf> ciao
<gigirock> !ciao | Kanwulf
<ubot-it> Kanwulf: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Kanwulf> grazie :)
<Gatto48> non so se è il posto giusto in cui chiedere ma lo faccio comunque. sto provando ad installare tor browser su ubuntu 14.04 ma non ci riesco... consigli?
<gigirock> !tor
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<gigirock> Gatto48, segui la guida
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-20
<Uzzi> Se volessi montare una smb da fstab con la variabile dell'utente loggato in quel momento posso farlo secondo voi?
<Mr_Pan> Uzzi, post molto vecchio ma püerfettamente centrato sul tuo problema ... leggilo tutto .. in fondo si risolve ... https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=396808
<Uzzi> grazie Mr_Pan, lo leggo subito
<Uzzi> Mr_Pan: immiagino di dover creare uno script per ogni utente
<Mr_Pan> Uzzi, sembrerebbe
<Uzzi> ok
<Uzzi> speravo che
<Uzzi> ops
<Uzzi> che le credenziali non le dovessi passare in chiaro sullo script, ma potessi utilizzre krb
<Mr_Pan> ciao Janvitus
<Mr_Pan> ciao [Enrico]
<[Enrico]> ciao Mr_Pan
<Janvitus> ciao
<Mr_Pan> pippopotamo,     sudo apt install gnome-software     per reinstallare sw center ...
<pippopotamo> si puo far ritornare il desktop come ubuntu 10
<pippopotamo> si ho dato la riga di comando
<pippopotamo> grazie
<pippopotamo> ha finito devo fare altro??
<Mr_Pan> pippopotamo, finito cosi hai di nuovo sw center isntalalto
<Mr_Pan> pippopotamo, synaptic lo vuoi tenere ?
<Mr_Pan> pippopotamo, ho i messaggi privati bloccati ...
<pippopotamo> se non da problemi lo tengo
<Mr_Pan> pippopotamo, no nessun problema ... allora sei a posto
<pippopotamo> ma non ho piu l'icona di soft
<Mr_Pan> pippopotamo, lo hai appena reinstalalto ... l icona deve esserci da qualche parte
<pippopotamo> per aprire il programma
<Uzzi> Mr_Pan: purtroppo non sto riuscendo nel mio intento
<Filippo> Qualcuno online?
<Filippo> Hey..
<pinguino> uso ubuntu 17.10 volevo sapere se la scheda video gtx750 ti della asus e compatibile
<pinguino> col sitema o devo cambiare
<pinguino> o devo installare i driver ma servono
<gigirock> pinguino, si e' compatibile e puoi usare i driver 'free' oppure quelli della nvidia
<pinguino> dove li trovo mi puo aiutare
<pinguino> ma servono i driver  o no devo lascare cosi
<gigirock> pinguino procedi con l'installazione poi dopo i vari update upgrade vai a "aggiornamenti software" "driver aggiuntivi" usa quelli che sono + performanti
<pinguino> quali sono
<pinguino> quelli + pefromanti
<gigirock> pinguino sono quelli di nvidia ....
<pinguino> ma e un file .run come si installa
<gigirock> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia pinguino
<pinguino> ho capito ma il file e .run come si installa
<gigirock> non ho detto di andare a prendere quelli del sito pinguino devi usare quelli proposti
<gigirock> pinguino, se installi in quella maniera al prossimo update ti esplode il pc in faccia
<pinguino> come faccio a evitarr che mi espolda quali sono i driver proposti
<pinguino> m puo dire
<gigirock> Per l'installazione dei driver proprietari Nvidia seguire la guida Abilitare i driver proprietari.  pinguino leggi la guida
<pinguino> mi manda laguida
<gigirock> pinguino, laguidatiguida
<pinguino> dove posso trovare la guida
<pinguino> ma allora non devo scaricare i file .run??
<akis24> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia  pinguino
<pinguino> ?? non devo scaricare file .run nvida pero
<gigirock> no pingiuno no
<pinguino> grazie uso la guida allora
<pinguino> ma per la nvida gtx750 it quale il driver compatibile ???
<gigirock> pinguino, ubuntu e' cosi' intelligente che ti proporra' solo il driver migliore per la tua skeda
<pinguino> a ok ma quale divrer isntallo 367 o 361 o 352
<pinguino> 340 o 331 o 319  304 o 173
<gigirock> pinguino, quello che dice 'stabile' o 'tested'
<pinguino> quale quello stabile
<gigirock> tested pinguino
<pinguino> nvdia-graphics-driver- 367 va bene
<pinguino> ???
<gigirock> si
<pinguino> per nvidia gtx750 it
<gigirock> si si si
<pinguino> ho anche una wifi  usb asus n13 da 300 che supporta ubuntu serve i driver anche li
<gigirock> pinguino, ti propone anche il driver per wifi ?
<pinguino> si ma quale metto servono i dirver del wifi ?? su ubuntu 17.10
<pinguino> e un file tar.gz dal sito asus
<pinguino> lo scarico ho non serve
<gigirock> pinguino, se vuoi fare come vuoi tu perche' chiedi a noi ?
<pinguino> volevo solo sapere se seve
<pinguino> ditemi voi non vorrei fare a modo mio
<pinguino> se no non mi fuziona il wifi
<pinguino> ma su ubuntu serve installare driver wifi???
<Carlin0> pinguino, il wifi funziona ?
<pinguino> si ma  ma la rete ogni tanto mi esce mi viene un punto di domanda
<Carlin0> pinguino, se funziona non toccare
<pinguino> si funziona ma viene ogni tanto il punto di ?
<pinguino> cosa devo fare
<Carlin0> e anche riguardo ai driver nvidia fai attenzione che la 17.10 ha wayland e sono incompatibili
<pinguino> quali sono quel incopatinbili
<Carlin0> pinguino, se vuoi installare i driver nvidia sulla 17.10 devi prima disabilitare wayland
<pinguino> comw si disabilita watland
<Carlin0> segui queste semplici istruzioni pinguino https://raw.githubusercontent.com/carlin0/Varie/master/Dis%20wayland
<Carlin0> per il wifi se funziona non toccare
<pinguino> ok tengo tutto cosi grazie per l'aiuto
<Carlin0> di nulla
<pinguino> io sono il pinguino di linux salve ora vado a provare il sismema
<pinguino> buona serata
<pippuccio76> Salve a tutti , ho xubuntu e una stampante epson che stampa solo in bianco e nero , da printers ,è selezionato color in print_color_mode
<Uzzi> http://localhost:631 e da li puoi gestirti tutte le impostazioni
<pippuccio76> Uzzi:e per impostare stampa a colori?
<Uzzi> li puoi getire tutte le impostazioni compresi i driver
<LoreEbbasta> ia
<diegozzo> Buonasera a tutti!
<psiquo> Buonasera a tutti, ho appena installato linux 17.10 su un lenovo yoga 520 e non riesco a configurare la rotazione automatica, installando iio-sensor-proxy risulta che l'accelerometro è presente, ma risulta orientation:undefined, qualcuno può aiutarmi a configurare il tutto per favore?
<Mr_Pan> psiquo, passa su chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<psiquo> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mbuti> ciao, qualcuno sa se aptik per ripristinare i programmi installati deve aver fatto anche il salvataggio dei pacchetti .deb o li scarica al bisogno?
<mbuti> ah e sto provando duplicati per fare un backup, ma serve la connessione, cioe' volgiono sapere cosa sto per salvare? e magari in rete?
<mbuti> in internet volgio dire
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-21
<enri-ispiron> salve
<Mr_Pan> enri-ispiron, ciao
<enri-ispiron> ho un problema che non capisco
<enri-ispiron> posso descriverlo qua
<enri-ispiron> in pratica, ho da poco aggiunto al mio desktop un hdd con ubuntu affiancondolo a un altro hdd di windows 10, però questo pc già nasceva con l'hdd di windows ho aggiunto io ubuntu ultimamente, ma all'accensione il pc mi chiede di premere F2 facendomi entrare nel bios, dal quale esco e così parte il grub di ubuntu dove posso scegliere tra windows e u
<enri-ispiron> buntu
<enri-ispiron> non capisco come risolvere il problema
<enri-ispiron> cioè vorrei che partisse tranquillamente e mi portasse direttamente al grub ma invece mi fa accedere direttamete al bios
<Mr_Pan> enri-ispiron, e se non premi f2 cosa accade
<enri-ispiron> niente
<Mr_Pan> ? ?
<enri-ispiron> rimane la schermata nera
<enri-ispiron> poi avrei un altro problema che ho cercato di risolvere ma non sono riuscito in nessun modo, la mia chiavetta usb wifi mi da segnale debole mentre il modem non è lontano, cioè con windows non mi da nessun problema con ubuntu invece mi va lenta la fibra, mi da in media un velocità di 10-12 in download con la fibra da 100
<enri-ispiron> la scheda di rete usb è una gembird wnp ua 005
<Mr_Pan> enri-ispiron, apri Terminale e scrivi lsusb
<enri-ispiron> ok
<Mr_Pan> copia qui la riga relativa alla scheda di rete
<Mr_Pan> sola la riga mi raccomando
<enri-ispiron> ma qual è la riga?
<enri-ispiron> quella con realtek ?
<Mr_Pan> direi di si
<Mr_Pan> 818b ?
<enri-ispiron> posso copiarla qua nella chat ?
<Mr_Pan> se solo una riga si
<enri-ispiron> e perchè all'inizio c'è scritto non incollare qua
<enri-ispiron> pastebin?
<Mr_Pan> enri-ispiron, come vuoi ... si parla di paste lunghi altrimenti il bot di butta fuori
<Mr_Pan> una riga puoi ...
<enri-ispiron> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0bda:818b Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<Mr_Pan> enri-ispiron,  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2310340   qui trovi la soluzione al problema della wifi .. ci devi smanettar eun pochino ma poi va come deve andare
<enri-ispiron> ok grazie mille
<enri-ispiron> per quanto riguarda l'avvio ? per favore non so dove sbattere la testa
<pxs> ciao ragazzi da poco ho installato ubuntu, avete qualche consiglio su qualche modifica da apportare? per ora ho seguito questa guida
<pxs> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE5tke5qZQ8
<pxs> ovviamente non ho fatto solo le cose che ritenevo necessarie perchè 80% consiglia installazioni di app che non uso
<pxs> per quanto riguarda driver, repositories , e aggiornamenti sembra tutto ok
<pxs> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc50OFVOYBw ho trovato anche questo video e vorrei sapere nella parte in cui parla della partizione swap se dovrei fare quel passaggio dato che ho dato 10 gb alla partizione
<enri> ciao, avrei un problema, all'avvio del pc mi compare una schermata nera con f2 che mi fa entrare sul bios dopo di che esco e parte il grub di ubuntu come posso ovviare il problema ?
<enri> preciso che nel sistema ho due hdd uno con windows che è quello nativo e uno secondario che ho aggiunto ultimamente con ubuntuo 16.04
<enri> cioè non capisco perchè il pc si blocca alla schermata F2
<thevoodoo> Salve, vi disturbo per farvi una domanda. Ho appena installato Ubuntu 17.10 sul mio portatile, l'unico problema che incontro è che quando abbasso il monitor per far apparire la schermata di blocco, alla riaccensione il puntatore del touchpad è bloccato. Sapete come si può risolvere?
<rek> ciao baby vediamo come mai non entro in X ?
<rek> pronto
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-22
<Pippo> Qualcuno ha mai avuto problemi con katoolin?
<Pippo> Non mi va più ubuntu dopo l'installazione
<Mr_Pan> !info katoolin
<ubot-it> Package katoolin does not exist in xenial
<enry> salve ho un problema all'avvio potete aitarmi ?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mr_Pan> enry, sei quello del tasto f2 di ieri  ? hai cambiato nick ...
<enry> si
<enry> io
<enry> non sto capendo come funziona
<enry> la chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enry> questa non è la chat al supporto ubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> si
<Ahlatauromachia> salve qualcuno ha esperienza con dispositivi Powerline e ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> Ahlatauromachia, io a casa utilizzo powerline tp-link
<Ahlatauromachia> vorrei sapere come configurarle aggiornarle etc
<Mr_Pan> ma sono indipendenti dal S.O.
<gigirock> !domanda | Ahlatauromachia
<ubot-it> Ahlatauromachia: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Ahlatauromachia> io ho 2 dlink 308av ma non vanno tanto bene saltuariamente ritardano il traffico e sono attaccate direttamente alla presa muro sotto lo stesso contatore ovviamente.
<Ahlatauromachia> qualcuno sa come aggiornarne il fw ho provato con open-plc di qualcomm ma int6k non le vede
<Ahlatauromachia> ovviamente non ho windows ho provato a installare wine ma ci sono problemi ovviamente nel riconoscere driver
<Mr_Pan> Ahlatauromachia, nell ospecifico non so dirti ma per aggiornare, ammesso ci sia fw nuovo, devi necessariamente passare da win...
<Mr_Pan> Ahlatauromachia, qui siamo OT
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> pappa taim ...ciao
<Ahlatauromachia> chat ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ahlatauromachia> virtual box ubuntu con installazione di win 7 mi aiuta qualcuno?
<Ahlatauromachia> ho installato virtualbox 5.2 installato win7 ora devo collegare una condivisione su win7 che fisicamente è su ubuntu
<alex1967> buon pomeriggio
<Mr_Pan>  ciao alex1967
<alex1967> qualcuno puo aiutarmi per l'installazione di palaver
<alex1967> ciao mr pan
<leospat> Buongiorno, ho un problema nell'istallazione di Ubuntu. Dopo essere entrato nella Live quando inizio l'installazione non mi trova l'opzione di installare Ubunto a fianco di Windows10
<alex1967> probabilmente devi liberare dello spazio sull'hd
<Mr_Pan> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<alex1967> io ho liberato 100gb nn allocato ed a installato tutto
<Mr_Pan> alex1967, sullo stesso disco hai windows
<alex1967> mr_pan si
<leospat> ho 580GB liberi
<Mr_Pan> e´strano che non ti mostri le opzioni d installazione tra cui quella per installar ein dual boot
<alex1967> leo liberi ok ma devono essere nn allocati
<Mr_Pan> alex1967, susa ti ho confuso con leospat
<Mr_Pan> !info palaver
<ubot-it> Package palaver does not exist in xenial
<alex1967> di nulla mr_pan
<Mr_Pan> alex1967, non diamo supporto per installazioni di programmi fuori repository
<leospat> quando invece faccio partire direttamente l'installazione mi si blocca sempre quando mi appare la scritta "Ubuntu"
<Mr_Pan> leospat, dalla prima schermata (quella dove puoi scegliere lingua ecC) premi F4 prova a selezionare NOMODESET e vedi se si avvia
<alex1967> www.istitutomajorana.it/forum/Thread-Installare-Palaver-il-riconoscimento-vocale-in-Ubuntu qua dice qualcosa ma nn riesco
<Mr_Pan> !chat | palaver
<ubot-it> palaver: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> vieni di la
<alex1967> la trovo nei canali?
<Mr_Pan> alex1967, vieni in chat
<Mr_Pan> quui siamo OT
<alex1967> ok
<jx98> ciao a tutti
<jx98> avrei una domanda da farvi
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | jx98
<ubot-it> jx98: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jx98> Al fine installazione di Ubuntu 17.10 mi chiede di riavviare il computer , ma dopo che ho cliccato su riavvia, non succede niente, rimane bloccato e ho spento il computer con il tasto di spegnimento. Poi ho riacceso il comp. e al grub ho scelto la prima voce Ubuntu. Poi sono arrivato alla pagina di login, ho inserito il password, il computer va sul
<jx98> lo schermo nero e rimane lì bloccato. Però se al grub vado a riaccendere il computer con recovery mode, tutto funziona.
<jx98> Non so come farlo accendere normalmente
<Carlin0> jx98, ?
<jx98> Non sono stato chiaro?
<jx98> Praticamente dopo l'installazione di ubuntu 17.10 non riesco ad accendere normalmente ma solo attraverso recovery mode
<Mr_Pan> jx98, da grub  seleziona la prima riga e premi e (edit) ... cerca la riga che inizia con vmlinux --- e in coaa aggiungi nomodeset e riavvia
<Mr_Pan> vedi se parte correttaemtne
<jx98> ,a la prima riga non è "Ubuntu"?
<Mr_Pan> jksi la prima riga del grub ... dovrebbe essere ubuntu ...
<jx98> quindi devo selezionare ubuntu e poi?
<Mr_Pan> premere e (edit)
<Mr_Pan> [16:38:24] <Mr_Pan> jx98, da grub  seleziona la prima riga e premi e (edit) ... cerca la riga che inizia con linux/boot/vmlinux --- e in coda aggiungi nomodeset  -... ctrl+x per avviare
<jx98> ok provo
<Mr_Pan> puoi premere anche F10 per avviare dopo la modifica
<Mr_Pan> cosi si avviaera´ con driver video generici ... allora dovrai cpaire quali ci vogliono per il tuo pc ..
<Mr_Pan> se non si avvia il problema e´ altrove
<double_p> buonasera a tutti, si può rimuovere un DE per metterne un'altro?
<Mr_Pan> double_p, puoi metterne uno nuovo senza rimuovere nulla ma poi avrai delle cose doppie
<double_p> eh, volevo evitare proprio quello
<double_p> ho installato la 17.10 e non mi ci trovo per niente...faccio prima a rimettere la 16.04 lts?
<Mr_Pan> double se sai dove mettere le mani ... potresti disinstaalre attuale ambiente grafico (ti ritroveresti solo terminale)
<Mr_Pan> e poi reinstallare il nuovo ...operazione che potrebbe avere dei rischi
<double_p> no diciamo che non sono così esperto
<Carlin0> fai prima a reinstallare
<Mr_Pan> double_p, vuoi rimettere unity  ?
<Mr_Pan> ha ragione Carlin0
<double_p> eh si
<double_p> ho fatto installazione "accanto a windows"
<Carlin0> che ubuntu double_p ?
<double_p> è semplice la rimozione?
<double_p> 17.10
<Carlin0> beh nella 17.10 unity non c'è più
<double_p> eh infatti, c'è gnome...che non mi piace
<Carlin0> defunto e pace all'anima sua
<Carlin0> dovresti installare la 16.04
<double_p> eh si lo so ma il problema è togliere questo senza fare danni visto che ho installato "accanto a windows"
<Carlin0> quando installi sovrascrivi quella esistente
<double_p> wow, vero?!
<double_p> allora procedo!
<jx98> Non capisco ho selezionato ubuntu, e sono arrivato alla pagina di login con il mio username, ma dopo che ho inserito il password il computer va su schermo nero e si blocca
<jx98> non ho capito cosa intendi con il premere e (edit)
<jx98> posso solo selezionare ubuntu con il tasto enter e basta
<Mr_Pan> jx98, no se vai sulal prima riga e premi la lettera "e" vai in modalita edit
<Mr_Pan> grub on start
<jx98> ok sono arrivato
 * Mr_Pan stacca e va a casa ,,,ciauz
<Carlin0> jx98, devi cercare una riga che inizia con linux e aggiungere al fondo nomodeset poi premere f10 per avviare con le modifiche fatte
<Carlin0> https://i.imgur.com/yjJdMYP.png ecco un esempio
<jx98> ho aggiunto dopo la riga linux boot vmlinux solo che al riavvio non ho lo schermo nero però che si intravede il mio username e password
<jx98> ho scritto male
<jx98> ho lo schermo bloccato su una schermata che si intravede il mio username e password
<Carlin0> jx98, hai installato da molto ?
<jx98> l'ho appenna installato
<Carlin0> jx98, forse è meglio allora che installi qualcosa di più stabile come la 16.04
<jx98> solo che dopo l'installazione mi dice che devo riavviare  per utilizzare il computer ma se clicco su riavvia si blocca, non succede niente
<jx98> e quindi ho spento il computer con il tasto power
<jx98> il problema è perchè non si riavvia
<jx98> Prima avevo ubuntu 17.04 e si installava normalmente
<Tomp> Ciao a tutti! Ho un dell inspiron 13 5000 e non riesco a installare Ubuntu 16.04. Ora vi copio il messaggio d'errore che mi dà in fase di installazione
<Tomp> L'installazione del pacchetto <<grub-efi-amd64-signed>> in /target/ non è riuscita. Senza il boot loader GRUB, il sistema installato non si avvierà.
<Tomp> Qualcuno sa come posso risolvere? (Vi sto parlando dalla live)
<m1che1e> buonasera a tutti ho installato ubuntu seguendo le istruzioni
<m1che1e> però non mi compare nel menu dei boot
<m1che1e> qualcuno sa quale può essere il problema?
<firelinux> ciaooooooooooooooooooooo
<firelinux> come faccio a bloccare la connessione ad internet solo di un programma?
<Carlin0> m1che1e, ma ubuntu si avvia ?
<firelinux> si si
<firelinux> devo solo bloccare la connessione din un programma
<Carlin0> ti chiami m1che1e ?
<firelinux> si di secondo nome
<firelinux> :d
<firelinux> anche con gli uno proprio
<firelinux> lol
<Carlin0> che programma vuoi bloccare firelinux ?
<firelinux> l'ho letto dopo..... ops
<firelinux> firefox
<firelinux> perche è al lavoro
<firelinux> e non voglio che vadano su internet
<firelinux> cosi bloccavo firefox e lasciavo thunerbird
<Carlin0> firelinux, dal menù file lavora non in linea
<firelinux> grazie carlino,
<firelinux> c'è qualcosa di piu nascosto?
<firelinux> tipo firewall?
<Carlin0> non saprei
<m1che1e> eh non riesco ad avviarlo perchè non compare nel menu dei boot
<m1che1e> però l'installazione è andata a buon fine
<firelinux> l'hai installato nel grub?
<Carlin0> m1che1e, hai uefi ?
<firelinux> cioè come hai fatto a installare ubu
<m1che1e> da chiavetta usb
<Carlin0> m1che1e, hai uefi ?
<m1che1e> ho seguito le istruzioni sul sito
<m1che1e> sisi
<Carlin0> e si avvia windows m1che1e ?
<m1che1e> si
<firelinux> allora devi configurare windows
<firelinux> affinche veda prima linux
<Carlin0> m1che1e, controlla che il fast boot di windows sia disabilitato
<firelinux> msconfig
<firelinux> da start
<firelinux> opzioni di avvio
<m1che1e> dove lo posso verificare?
<firelinux> il fastboot dal bios
<Carlin0> è roba winodws non saprei
<Carlin0> firelinux, il fastboot è dentro win non nel bios
<firelinux> be lo scegli anche dal bios
<Carlin0> direi di no
<Carlin0> forse ti confondi col secure boot
<firelinux> no no...
<Carlin0> che è un altra cosa
<firelinux> be
<firelinux> se fai msconfig
<firelinux> ti dice che sistemi operativi legge all'avvio
<firelinux> cmq windows... è alquanto triste... conviene eliminarlo
<firelinux> :D:D:D:D
<Carlin0> vabbè lascia perdere  il fastboot è dentro win e non nel bios , sei pregato di non dare informazioni sbagliate
<m1che1e> come si chiama il fast boot in italiano?
<Carlin0> avvio veloce
<m1che1e> Perchè non lo trovo
<Carlin0> m1che1e, che windows è ?
<m1che1e> Ed è in opzioni di avvio?
<m1che1e> 7 Pro
<Carlin0> non saprei
<m1che1e> Ho delle opzioni di spunta
<m1che1e> Modalità provvisoria
<m1che1e> Non avviare interfaccia grafica
<m1che1e> Registro di avvip
<m1che1e> avvio*
<m1che1e> Funzionalità video di base
<firelinux> si opzioni di avvio
<m1che1e> quindi dici che è per colpa di windows che non riesco a vedere ubuntu nel boot menu?
<Carlin0> m1che1e, potrebbe essere
<firelinux> be si è lui che rompe
<firelinux> è un secondo computer?
<firelinux> elimina windows
<firelinux> :D:D:D
<firelinux> senti la voce della coscenza
<Carlin0> se non basta quello m1che1e prova a ripristinare il grub
<firelinux> :D:D:D
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<m1che1e> eh no mi serve per l'università e alcuni programmi non ci sono per linux
<firelinux> a dire il vero esiste wine
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<firelinux> a morte windoesssss
<Carlin0> firelinux, qui si fa solo supporto a ubuntu ogni altro argomento è escluso
<firelinux> ok niente battute
<firelinux> ....
<Carlin0> m1che1e, leggi la guida per il ripristino del grub e se non risolvi da windows prova quella
<doomed> ho problemi con firefox 57 , youtube compare solo il logo e il resto  tutta la pagina e bianca non si vede niente
<doomed> uso ubuntu gnome 16.04
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-23
<Jelp1> Qualcuno può indirizzarmi alla chat di Windows?
<Mr_Pan>  ##windows
<Mr_Pan> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Uzzi> casso, dopo un riavvio, ho la schermata ferma a (inittramfs)
<Carlin0> Uzzi, e prima del riavvio cosa hai fatto ?
<Uzzi> ho sia aggiornato che installato virtualbox
<Carlin0> Uzzi, che ubuntu è ? hai aggiunto ppa ?
<Uzzi> 17.10 si pps per gns3
<Uzzi> ppa*
<Carlin0> perchè problemi dopo aggiornamento al 90% deriva da ppa
<fuxia> Buongiorno. Dovrei installare photoshop, illustrator e indesign
<Carlin0> fuxia, non mi risulta ci siano nei repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> e forse nemmeno per linux
<Uzzi> Carlin0: cmq quando stavo spegnendo mi dava degli strani errori in scrittura sula home
<Uzzi> che mi sono sembrati stanissimi
<Uzzi> farò un fsck da live intanto
<fuxia> Come faccio?
<Uzzi> fuxia: io mi trovo bene con inkscape e scribus
<Carlin0> fuxia, se adobe non rilascia versioni per linux non è colpa nostra
<Carlin0> usa gimp
<Carlin0> !info gimp
<ubot-it> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.16-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 3533 kB, installed size 16522 kB
<fuxia> Il problema  è che mi servono esattamente quei programmi?
<Carlin0> fuxia, ma per linux non ci sono , mettiti l'anima in pace
<fuxia> Con la virtual box si può fare qualcosa?
<Carlin0> installi windows su virtualbox e poi li installi certo
<Carlin0> ma cmq qui siamo offtopic come argomento
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Uzzi> porco zio manco mi butta una live
<Uzzi> che giornata di merda
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kriex> ciao ragazzi avrei un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu
<kriex> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi cortesemente?
<fuxia> E i privilegi di root?
<kriex> no praticamente
<kriex> quando installo ubuntu e lo estraggo con win rar in una cartella
<kriex> cerco di creare l'immagine ISO su rufus ma non mi trova nessun file vaildo
<kriex> :\
<rek> ciao ho installato vnc4server mi connectto con remmina ma non vedo le mie robe aperte...come mai
<Uzzi> ho dei problemi sul disco e prima di fare cacao vorrei farmi una copia della home. una volta fatta, chi può suggerirmi come decriptarla?
<Manuz> buonasera
<ryuujin> !ciao | Manuz
<ubot-it> Manuz: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<marcofe> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<marcofe> ho una richiesta da farvi, al quale non trovo risposta
<marcofe> immaginate due pc, uno locale ed uno remoto; su quello remoto vorrei avviare startx, digitando via ssh sul pc locale il comando
<marcofe> come fare?
<marcofe> sto impazzendo da due giorni...grrr
<ryuujin> marcofe: export DISPLAY=0:0
<ryuujin> scusa
<ryuujin> marcofe: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<ryuujin> puoi anche fare: DISPLAY=:0.0 startx
<ryuujin> pero'... mmm DISPLAY=:0.0 presuppone che Xserver sia gia' su
<marcofe_> ryuujin: esattamente
<marcofe_> io non ho Xserver giá su
<gius> buona sera, ho un problema con ubuntu 17.10 appena installato, immetto nome e password,dopo il login mi appare una scermata nera. come risolvere?
<Carlin0> gius, hai una scheda video nvidia ?
<gius> si gtx
<Carlin0> gius, al login ci deve essere una specie di rotellina da cui scegliere se avviare usando xorg , prova in questo modo
<gius> cioè dove la trovo?
<gius> di preciiso
<Carlin0> non lo so ma è nella schermata del login
<gius> vedo, e cosa devo scegliere
<Carlin0> ce una immagine di una piccola rotella , un ingranaggio
<Carlin0> devi scegliere con xorg e  non wayland
<Carlin0> prova .... ora devo scappare
<gius> ok provo grazie tante
<nico98> forse non l hai saputo installare
<nico98> scusate ho sbagliato, cmq ho un problema con ubuntu 17.10 al login si ferma alla schermata rosa(desktop) senza cursore e icone
<nico98> come risolvere
<Manuz> ce' qualcuno?
<widecurio64> buonasera a tutti, ho appena finito di installare kubuntu 17.10 su portatile ma finita l'installazione continua a scrivere: Failed to send WATCHDOG=1 notification message: Transport endpoint is not connected.
<widecurio64> e in tutto ciò non si riavvia ma continua a scrivere così
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-24
<blackfriday> hi all
<blackfriday> salve
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico],  bgiorno
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: buon giorno :)
<[Enrico]> almeno speriamo
<[Enrico]> non è iniziato benissimo
<Mr_Pan> @gentoo/contributor/Enrico)   mai notATO.p
<Mr_Pan> UH?
<[Enrico]> :)
<Mr_Pan> wtf
<[Enrico]> ho usato gentoo per parecchi anni, circa 8
<[Enrico]> ero anche il maintainer dei driver ati proprietari (quando ancora si chiamava ati)
<Mr_Pan> [10:00:05] <[Enrico]> non è iniziato benissimo   ??????
<Mr_Pan> ma dai Ati :D
<[Enrico]> ho il raffreddore, il mal di testa e uno delle web applicazioni è andata in crash favoloso durante una demo
<Mr_Pan> perfettto ...
<[Enrico]> non una demo mia, una demo di un utente
<Mr_Pan> eri tu a presentar e ?
<Mr_Pan> o hai sviluppato la web applicascion :D
<[Enrico]> la web applicazione in questione fa abbastanza schifo come qualità l momento, ma è in piena fase di sviluppo.... è atteso che faccia cavolate ogni tanto
<Mr_Pan> quindi ... tutto normale
<[Enrico]> no io aiuto il gruppo a gestire la parte operation della cosa
<[Enrico]> col cavolo che mi metto a sviluppare robe del genere
<Mr_Pan> sviöluppata in .... coff coff arghhh,,, java !?! P
<[Enrico]> no no, python
<Mr_Pan> ok ...
<[Enrico]> c'è speranza infatti
<Mr_Pan> mi sa che siamo OT qua ....
<[Enrico]> oops
<rulo> ciao a tutti, ho appena riscontrato un problema di connessione del mio smartphone su kubuntu, praticamente non lo vede... devo scaricare delle foto ma non vede il device... qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> rulo, hai provato acollegarlo in quale modalita!?
<rulo> solo cavo e non succede nulla
<Mr_Pan> rulo, si ma da andorid puoi selezionare MTP e altre impostazioni di connessione
<Mr_Pan> le  hai provate tutte  ?
<rulo> ciao a tutti... circa un' ora fa ho chiesto un aiuto su un problema ma mi son dovuto staccare... scusate!! il problema in questione è che kubuntu non vede il mio smartphone, cioè lo connetto a usb va in carica ma non riesco ad accedervi per il trasferimento dati... any help?
<Mr_Pan> rulo ti avevo risposto
<Mr_Pan> rulo, quando colelghi il tuo cellulare (android?)    hai possibilita´  dal telefono di selzionar ela modalita´  di funzionamento .... MTP o PTP
<Mr_Pan> con una delle 2 dovrebbe andare ..
<rulo> si è android e no lo collego e ricarica solo la batteria, non mi chiede nessuna modalita che so dovrebbe fare
<Mr_Pan> rulo, entra nelle impostazioni cerca usb e seleziona ... da qualche ci deve essere la possibilitá di selezionare
<rulo> nulla... non è accessibile neanche il tethering con usb... non vede proprio il telefono
<rulo> ho provato a inserire una chiavette usb e la vede senza problemi... possibile che con l'ultimo upgrade si sia perso qualche pacchetto ?
<Mr_Pan> rulo, mi sembr aun problema del cellulare ....
<Mr_Pan> rulo, hai provato a collegar eil cell ad altro pc  ?
<Mr_Pan> rulo, https://i.imgur.com/ufXjp7v.png
<rulo> provo a spegnere e riaccendere il cellulare...
<Mr_Pan> quello sopra e´il mio cell appena collegato a Xubuntu 17.10
<rulo> niente neanche riavviando il cell. ...
<rulo> una volta mi veniva una cosa simile
<rulo> con ubuntu mi faceva entrare poi son passato a kubuntu con l'upgrade e mi sono accorto del problema solo ora che dovevo scaricare foto su pc
<Mr_Pan> rulo, non so  io uso xfce ..
<Mr_Pan> niente non danno tempo ..
<Mr_Pan> rulo, ci sei
<Mr_Pan> rulo, collega il telefono e apri Terminale sul pc (ctrl+alt+t)
<rulo> fatto
<Mr_Pan> scrivi    lsusb   e vedi se esiste una riga che faccia riferimento al cellulare copiala e incollala qua ...sola la riga mi raccomando altrimenti il bot ti butta fuori
<rulo> no nessuna... avevo gia provato con lsusb
<rulo> per quello dico che non lo vede
<Mr_Pan> rulo, quel cavo funziona ?
<Mr_Pan> rulo, ma in lsub almeno dovresti vederlo ...
<Mr_Pan> rulo, dal cellulare disattiva sub debug
<Mr_Pan> usb debug
<rulo> in carica si... mi viene da chiedermi se effettivamente esistono cavi che fanno solo carica
<Mr_Pan> potrebbe essere mai successo ...
<rulo> ho provato un altro cavo ma niente ugualmente
<Mr_Pan> rulo, se attivo disattiva usb debug
<Mr_Pan> rulo, prova su altro pc ...
<rulo> allora stacco e passo alla partizione di winzozz... che tristezza!!!
<rulo> ti farò sapere...
<rulo> grazie per ora... a dopo
<rulo> @Mr_ Pan ariciao
<rulo> ancora ciao a tutti... persiste il problema di impossibilita a connettere android su kubuntu 17.10... ho provato anche installando kde connect ma non lo vede proprio... ringrazio Mr_Pan per l'aiuto e il tempo...
<Mr_Pan> rulo prego ma leggo che neanche su Windows ti funzione.. .rimango convinto che sial un problema di configurazione del cellulare
<[Enrico]> <rulo> in carica si... mi viene da chiedermi se effettivamente esistono cavi che fanno solo carica <----- si esistono
<tilliboy> Buonasera potreste indicarmi una guida per risolvere un problema di login loop a seguito di cambio password da terminale con il comando passwd?
<fily> Ciao
<fily> ho fatto un casino e non riesco a risolverlo :(
<fily> c'è qualcuno a cui posso chiedere?
<asedon> Buonasera volevo sapere se per ubuntu ci sono applicazioni da terminale che vedono il livello di inchiostro su stampante canon mg 3050?
<zakkaz> Ciao ragazzi, scusate il disturbo!
<zakkaz> Sto provando ad installare ubuntu su un pc fisso, però quando parte l'installazione tramite USB mi escono caratteri incomprensibili e si blocca lì.
<zakkaz> (Ubuntu 16.04.03 LTS)
<zakkaz> Il problema è molto simile a questo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCB5gfLSqxM
<zakkaz> se non praticamente identico, per caso sapreste dirmi gentilmente qual'è il problema?
<roland> ciao
<pinguino91> uso ubuntu 17.10 mi servirebbe un clinet per scaricare mp3
<pinguino91> o torrent
<pinguino91> mi dite
<pinguino91> ???
<pinguino91> quale uso
<Carlin0> pinguino91, è una attività illegale scaricare mp3
<Carlin0> di certo non ti aiuteremo in questo
<Antonella> Salve , ho una versione obsoleta di ubuntu e vorrei aggiornarla all'ultima versione disponibile
<Antonella> è la prima volta che faccio queste operazioni da sola , qualcuno potrebbe darmi un consiglio?
<kondor> ciao Antonella
<kondor> ma che versione di ubuntu hai?
<kondor> :-(
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-25
<pinguino91> ciao sono il pinuino uso ubuntu 17.10 ho un problema con il mouse uso mozilla non scorrono le pagine che visto con la rotellina
<pinguino91> mi aiuate
<pinguino91> '''''
<pinguino91> ???? COME SI RISOLVE
<elos> Buongiorno a tutti, utilizzo ubuntu 16.04.3 lts. Vorrei disabilitare la password di accesso a grub e non so come procedere, mi aiutate?
<elos> per abilitarla seguii questa guida https://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/proteggere-grub2-con-password-201361/
<Morse> buongiorno,avrei un problema con xubutu 17 quando si avvia mi sparisce la barra del menù e le X sulle finestre per poterle chiudere,qualche soluzione?
<Lucignolo> salve a tutti ho un problema con una chiavetta tp-link modello TL-WN725N da 150mbps in pratica naviga bene ma quando gioco e una catastrofe gioco rallentato ma non sempre a volte scorre bene da cosa dipende
<Lucignolo> salve a tutti ho un problema con una chiavetta tp-link modello TL-WN725N da 150mbps in pratica naviga bene ma quando gioco e una catastrofe gioco rallentato ma non sempre a volte scorre bene da cosa dipende
<iosonoio> Salve
<iosonoio> qualcuno può aiutarmi nell'installare Xubuntu in una situazione un po' anomala?
<Carlin0> spiega il tuo problema tutto su una riga iosonoio
<iosonoio> ho un hard disk diviso in piu 'partizioni. Una per windows, uan per xubuntu (entrambi gli os sono in dual boot) ed una per i dati, tra le altre. La vecchia versione di xubuntu che avevo installato è stata "danneggiata" da un update fallito, ed ora voglio installare un "nuovo" xubuntu sulla partizione in cui avevo installato il vecchio. Ho creato un
<iosonoio> a Live USB con Xubuntu 17.10 sopra, ho bootato da lì e usato "Try xubuntu". Dopodichè ho usato gparted e formattato la partizione in cui avevo installato il 'vecchio' Xubuntu. Ora quando scelgo di installare il nuovo Xubuntu 'accanto' al nuovo Windows, l'installer seleziona automaticamente una partizione che è diversa da quella in cui avevo install
<iosonoio> ato il vecchio xubuntu
<Carlin0> iosonoio, sei da live ora ?
<iosonoio> si
<Carlin0> allora quando arrivi al partizionamento scegli :altro o manuale e gli assegni la partizione che vuoi tu
<iosonoio> praticamente, per farti capire in modo semplice, la partizione su cui avevo installato xubuntu prima era una certa 'sda9', ma ora l'installer sceglie 'sda10' per installare xubuntu. E mi porta ad una finestra in cui devo ridimensionar ele due partizioni "sda9" e "sda10" che sono chiamate rispettivamente "files" e "xubuntu"
<iosonoio> ok perfetto grazie, avevo intuito fosse cosi
<iosonoio> la partizione sda10 cmq si chiama tipo "linux-swap". E' per caso la partizione di swap che fu creata all'installazione del "vecchio" xubuntu?
<Carlin0> iosonoio, assegni la partizione che vuoi con filesystem ext4 e punto di mount /
<iosonoio> ok perfetto
<Carlin0> iosonoio, la swap dovrebbe usare quella già esistente , se così non fosse mentre sei li assegni anche quella
<iosonoio> ok quindi riassumendo vado su "something else", mi installo xubuntu su quella, cliccando due volte sulla sua riga sull'elenco e cliccando sia 'formatta' che  "mount point: /"
<iosonoio> mentre l'altra partizione, di nome "linux-swap". Dovrebbe automaticamente riconoscermela come partizione di swap ed usarla correttamente
<iosonoio> giusto?
<Carlin0> posta una schermata iosonoio
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<iosonoio> 1: https://ibb.co/mvuYOR | 2: https://ibb.co/j8eNHm
<iosonoio> sono i due screen a cui ho fatto riferimento fino ad ora
<Carlin0> iosonoio, il dev del bootloader deve esser e/dev/sda senza numero
<iosonoio> ok
<Carlin0> quando sei sulla prima schermata con /dev/sd9 selezionato premi change e posta schermata
<iosonoio> http://imgur.com/YcM6BvTl.png
<Carlin0> dal menù a tendina dove sta scritto "do not use" cosa esce ?
<iosonoio> I vari formati per la formattazione credo
<iosonoio> 'ext1, ext2, ext3, ext3, fat32, ntfs' etc etc
<Carlin0> ext4
<Carlin0> chiede anche il punto di mount ?
<iosonoio> sisi su quello credo di aver capito. formatto in ext4 e faccio mount point '/'
<Carlin0> esatto bravo
<Carlin0> poi vai avanti
<Carlin0> iosonoio, non hai uefi vero ?
<iosonoio> non ne ho idea
<Carlin0> è un pc nuovo ?
<iosonoio> relativamente
<iosonoio> 3-4 anni massimo
<Carlin0> iosonoio, apri un terminale e metti in pastebin il risultato di sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<iosonoio> tipo quando ho bootato dalla penna l'ho dovuta mettere prima per priorita' dal bios. e potevo scegliere sia la penna con UEFI prima che non
<iosonoio> ho scelto senza UEFI prima perche senno mi dava 1 errore in installazione
<Carlin0> iosonoio, verifichiamo che è meglio , ci mettiamo un attimo
<iosonoio> https://thepasteb.in/p/g5hPynoN38Vur
<Carlin0> ok anche avessi uefi è disabilitato , vai pure avanti con l'installazione
<iosonoio> Sicuro che non dipenda dal fatto che ho bootato la penna senza uefi?
<Carlin0> è tutto ok vai pure avanti
<Carlin0> se hai messo ext4 e punto di mount / su sda9 e il boot loader su sda puoi proseguire
<iosonoio> http://imgur.com/eFC8snWl.png
<iosonoio> metto che prima di installare riformatti sda9 per sicurezza cosi non mi da' questo errore
<Carlin0> iosonoio, non è un errore....
<iosonoio> ok
<iosonoio> http://imgur.com/56SEXCll.png
<Carlin0> se formatti cancelli tutot se non formatti fa una specie di ripristino del sistema precedente
<iosonoio> continuo giusto?
<iosonoio> vuol dire anche che ha riconosciuto sda10 come swap?
<Carlin0> ma puoi tornare indietro e mettere la spunta su format se vuoi
<Carlin0> aspè che vedo
<iosonoio> ok
<Carlin0> si ti ha riconosciuto la swap, ora vedi solo se vuoi formattare o no sda9 e poi prosegui
<iosonoio> sisi voglio formattare, che l'installazione del vecchio xubuntu su sda9 era piena di errori dopo l'update fallito
<Carlin0> allora fai go back e metti la spunta
<Carlin0> qui https://i.imgur.com/YcM6BvTl.png
<iosonoio> yes
<iosonoio> mo mi ha iniziato l'installazione normalmente, chiedendomi location, timezone, keyboard layout, etc..
<iosonoio> ma il dual boot l'ho preservato?
<Carlin0> bhe li credo te la cavi da solo
<Carlin0> si il grub messo come è dovrebbe vedere anche win
<Carlin0> cmq win non lo tocchiamo
<iosonoio> ovvio
<Carlin0> il grub dovrebbe fare tutto da solo
<iosonoio> ah ok quindi riconosce in automatico
<iosonoio> questo era il mio dubbio
<Carlin0> si
<lodger> ciao, qualcuna sa spiegarmi perché "free" mi da questi valori?
<lodger> total:3,6G - used:665M - free:2,3G
<lodger> c'è qualcosa che non quadra: 2,3G + 665M non fanno 3.6G
<Carlin0> lodger, potresti metterli in pastebin per favore ?
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lodger> https://pastebin.com/UATSjn2c
<lodger> forse è rotta la RAM?
<Carlin0> cosa non ti quadra lodger ?
<lodger> la somma di used+free non è uguale a total
<Carlin0> e buffer ?
<Carlin0> dove lo lasci ...
<lodger> ah, quindi devo sommare used+free+buffer?
<Carlin0> si
<lodger> non lo sapevo, grazie.
<iosonoio> ok installazione completata
<iosonoio> mo' provo un reboot e ti faccio sapere
<lodger> ho trovato un sito divertente: https://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Carlin0> lodger, la mia ... http://sprunge.us/YjWY
<lodger> sto cacchio di hexchat crasha sempre da qualche mese
<Carlin0> lodger, la mia ... http://sprunge.us/YjWY
<lodger> vista, ma senza -h è difficile leggerla
<Carlin0> cambia solo il migliaio
<lodger> io pensavo che la mia RAM fosse guasta, quindi ho fatto un memtest è in effetti mi ha trovato un errore: https://s18.postimg.org/l0c5nxifd/ram.jpg è grave?
<Carlin0> http://sprunge.us/UiOV col -h
<lodger> * è senza accento :-P
<lodger> thx
<lodger> ogni volta che apro un link hexchat crasha è_é
<lodger> hai visto la foto?
<Carlin0> lodger, non saprei se è grave o no , non conosco l'argomento
<mbuti> ciao, sono da live, disco pieno ma non e- vero ci sono 240mb liberi, non posso cancellare altro, sempre che sia necessario, ma nel caso come posso disinstallare programmi.... se ci provo da recovery mi dice che cnon c-e spazio per i file temporanei
<mbuti> oppure ci sono altre soluzioni_ grazie
<Carlin0> mbuti, non riesci ad accedere normalmente ?
<mbuti> no
<mbuti> fatto controllo da gparted...
<mbuti> l-analisi utilizzo del disco e caja mi dicono cose diverse
<mbuti> anzi thunar
<lodger> forse devi fare l'analisi SMART
<Carlin0> mbuti, da live è dura liberare spazio , magari prova ad accedere da recovery
<mbuti> ma non posso cancellare nulla
<mbuti> o cosa potrei cancellar_
<Carlin0> mbuti, da recovery puoi , prima cosa vedere dove manca spazio
<Carlin0> e poi agire di conseguenza
<mbuti> non posso nel senso che dovrei cancellare programmi
<mbuti> ma secondo me si e- riempito ieri che guardavo crozza da internet e ho messo in pausa
<lodger> ahahah
<mbuti> >(
<Carlin0> mbuti, detto così non dici nulla devo vedere delle cose che da live non si vedono
<Carlin0> devi accedere al sistema
<mbuti> ops voleva esser eun sorriso, ma la tastiera e- settata male
<mbuti> e poi_
<Carlin0> mbuti, quando avvii normalmente cosa succede ?
<mbuti> ho per sbaglio messo chiedi password all-accesso, poi ho cambiato in non chiedere password, quando accendo si apre la schermata x di logging e basta dare enter, ma do- enter e si ripresenta la schermata di logging
<Carlin0> quindi accedi
<mbuti> ma non va nemmeno il maus
<mbuti> quindi
<mbuti> punto interrogativo
<Carlin0> mbuti, a quel punto prova a premre ctrl + alt + f2 e ti logghi da shell
<mbuti> e io che davo t invece di f2
<mbuti> ehm...abbi pazienza .... e poi_
<mbuti> ah manca spazio nella root
<Carlin0> e poi bisogna vedere dove manca spazio con df -h
<mbuti> poi torno_
<Carlin0> oppure provare a liberarne con sudo apt clean o sudo apt autoremove
<mbuti> gia fatto
<mbuti> apt e apt-get sono uguali_
<mbuti> domanda
<Carlin0> fai una foto a df -h o metti in paste
<Carlin0> si sono quasi la stessa cosa
<mbuti> eh da shel..
<Carlin0> da shell fai una foto col telefono al monitor se riesci
<mbuti> ok
<mbuti> ciao
<Carlin0> ti spiace cambiare nick Carlin00
<Carlin00> no
<Carlin0> giusto per non generare confusione
<Carlin00> no
<Carlin00> no
<mbuti> come si fa a postare una immagin su pastebin_
<Carlin0> !image | mbuti
<ubot-it> mbuti: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mbuti> https://imgur.com/a/dZYVM
<Carlin0> eh mbuti hai 16 gb pieni ma credo che più che i programmi installati siano cose che hai nella tua home
<mbuti> e tutte quelle partizioni loop sono normali_
<mbuti> e da dove lo vedi_
<mbuti> e cosa posso cancellare_
<mbuti> non c-e- nemmeno la mail sulla home
<Carlin0> mbuti, lo immagino se sei da live salva de dati su disco esterno e poi cancella
<Carlin0> prendendo roba dalla tua /home
<mbuti> qualsiasi_
<Carlin0> tu sai cosa contiene , io no
<Carlin0> avrai film o musica o altro che occupa molto spazio
<mbuti> no nulla
<mbuti> e perche- qui mi dice che la mia home sono 32kb_
<mbuti> sempre perche- e- troppo pieno domanda_
<Carlin0> bhe non so che dirti allora devi rimuovere programmi oppure hai installato qualcosa di strano che si espande da solo
<mbuti> cmq cancellando risolvo di sicuro domanda_
<Carlin0> occhio a cosa cancelli però
<mbuti> eh
<Carlin0> se cancelli dalla home non è problemi , se cancelli dalla root li crei
<Carlin0> devi ri loggarti come prima e rimuovere programmi con apt
<Carlin0> se no fai casini
<mbuti> ma non so nemmeno cosa cancellare per guadagnare spazio, mi dice che tutto e- 32k
<mbuti> ok da disk analyser sono 170mb... secondo te qanto devo liberare_
<nikoh> Ciao a tutti, è da diversi giorni che Ubuntu 17.10 mi segnala la presenza di aggiornamenti da fare, nello specifico da gnome software un aggiornamento dell'OS che però non c'è modo di fare..
<nikoh> Ho aggiornato ovviamente tramite un upgrade manuale ma rimane sempre li, qualcuno ha lo stesso problema?
<mbuti> ma la vogliono finire quelli di canonical a nascondermi il MIO pc? cosa sono tutte quelle partizioni che non vedo?
<mbuti> che tolgano disk analyzer e dicano che non si puo- usare, mi dice 6.6gb ed invece e- da 17
<mbuti> saro- malpensante ma secondo me ci sono infiltrati di microsoft e apple se non peggio
<mbuti> ok chat
<mbuti> scusate
<mbuti> Carlin0: ho cancellato un po- di roba ma sia disk analyser che thunar mi dicono 0 bite liber
<mbuti> reinstallo come al solito eh_
<mbuti> si fa prima
<mbuti> nikoh:  cerca l-errore su google e vedi
<Guest50628> ciao a tutti
<Guest50628> sto provando ad installare ubuntu server 16.04.03 TLS ma ho un errore
<Guest50628> "i seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte: apt-transport-https"
<Guest50628> dipende da libcurl3-gnutls ma non sta per essere installato
<David77> Guest50628: non ho mai fatto un'installazione server ma vedo su https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/apt-transport-https che ha come dipendenza appunto libcurl3-gnutls. ma sul server non si può usare apt? https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/Apt - ripeto che non so di server, quindi per sicurezza attendi qualche volontario che magari sa la risposta
<Guest50628> David77: intanto grazie per la risposta :) sul server si può usare apt, ma prima bisogna installarlo, e io sono ancora nella fase di installazione. Se apro una console apt-get non c'è.
<David77> Guest50628 ai dato un'occhiata a https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/index.html ?
<David77> in particolare https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-from-cd.html
<Carlin0> Guest50628, metti l'errore completo in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | Guest50628
<ubot-it> Guest50628: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest50628> Carlin0: è su un altro pc, dovrei trascrivere tutto a mano... comunque l'errore l'ho riportato prima
<Carlin0> Guest50628, installa pastebinit su quel pc e poi dai comando | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Guest50628, ne hai riportato solo una parte
<Guest50628> sono ancora in fase di installazione e non posso installare software manualmente, altrimenti avrei già risolto il problema...
<Guest50628> ho riportato le informazioni rilevanti, gli altri messaggi non aggiungono nulla
<Carlin0> Guest50628, che supporto di installazione usi ?
<Guest50628> ho messo il cd su una chiavetta usb
<Carlin0> con che programma ?
<Guest50628> LiLi usb creator, ma non è quello il problema: è un problema di dipendenze sbagliate
<David77> hai anche visto l'help sopra linkato?
<Guest50628> sì
<Carlin0> Guest50628, fai la chiavetta con rufus se la fai da windows o con creatore dischi di avvio se da ubuntu , inoltre controlla il md5sum della iso
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Carlin0> Guest50628, ce qualcosa che non va in quella installazione
<David77> la iso ovviamante presa da https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<Guest50628> c'è qualcosa che non va in ubuntu, una dipendenza non è soddisfatta... ovviamente l'ho scaricata dal sito ufficiale
<Carlin0> Guest50628, hai controllato il md5sum ?
<Guest50628> sì
<Carlin0> rifai la chiavetta allora perchè i repo ubuntu sono a  posto li hai qualcosa che non va
<David77> come dice il buon Carlin0 è probabile che LiLi usb creator non abbia fatto bene la chiavetta
<David77> utilizza quelli consigliati da Carlin0
<Guest50628> no ragazzi, la chiavetta non c'entra: ho un problema di dipendenze, non di files corrotti, e se è un problema di dipendenze è nei repository
<Carlin0> Guest50628, ok come credi ma sappi che quei repo sono usati da milioni di persone e nessuno ha quel problema , cmq continua pure con la tua installazione ciucca
<David77> non ci metti molto a rifare la pendrive :)
<Guest50628> è comunque tempo perso... comunque ho riavviato e almeno ho apt-get, vediamo se funziona...
<MiRo1954> Buonasera a tutti un mio collega poco esperto vorrebbe cambiare il sistema operativo del suo eepc, che ne dite xubuntu può abdar bene?
<Carlin0> MiRo1954, bisogna conoscere le caratteristiche del pc , come cpu ram e scheda video
<David77> MiRo1954 buonasera. magari la versione lts essendo un vecchio eepc. in alternativa lubuntu. può sempre provarlo senza installarlo con 'prova ubuntu' al boot e vedere se gli piace
<Carlin0> scapo
<David77> ciao Carlin0
<David77> MiRo1954 se è un vecchio asus netbook eepc con 1GB di ram suppongo
<MiRo1954> caratteristiche del computer Eeepc asus: SO windows xp, processore intel atom 1.6 Ghz di frequenza. Ram 2 Gb
<MiRo1954> sto scaricando xubuntu per poi metterla in una chiavetta e installarla.
<David77> MiRo1954 lts 16.04 spero
<MiRo1954> dimenticavo la scheda video è Mobile Intel 945 Exspress Chipset Family
<MiRo1954> Grazie David 77
<David77> io su quasi lo stesso netbook ho messo lubuntu perchè mi piace di più lxde, ma anche xfce non è male (in questo momento sono su xubuntu)
<David77> sono gusti, è per questo che è meglio provarlo prima di installarlo nel caso
<MiRo1954> lo sto scaricando spero che giri bene su Eeepc
<David77> !eeepc
<ubot-it> Per installare Ubuntu su eeepc Asus segui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Notebook/AsusEeePC1015PX
<MiRo1954> pagina visitata grazie
<David77> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<David77> se non hai un dvd esterno
<MiRo1954> bene, grazie per i suggerimenti vi saprò dire. vado ciao
<Innerina> Come pulisco la cache di ubuntu senza dover riavviare programmi? Comando da terminale?
<Mr_Pan> Innerina, quale cache vuoi pulire  ?
<Innerina> Quella del sistema operativo, non quella interna dei browser
<David77> Innerina spiega meglio
<Innerina> Non sono espertissima di cache, voglio semplicemente liberare della memoria che mi rallenta il pc, soprattutto i browser nell'aprire le pagine
<Innerina> non voglio cancellare la cronologia però
<Mr_Pan> Innerina, nei browser puoi selezionare cosa cancellare
<David77> quindi browser... ma hai detto 'non quella interna dei browser'
<Innerina> Sì perché anche i programmi si bloccano ogni tanto e non mi rispondono
<Mr_Pan> Innerina, apri il browser vai nelle impostazioni troverai una voce per la pulizia dei dati ma potrai selezionare cosa cancellare
<Innerina> Già, giusto, provo così
<Mr_Pan> i programmi che si bloccano poco ci entrano con i browser ..
<Innerina> Lo so ma il fatto è che anche i browser sono programmi e mi si bloccano anch'essi
<David77> una cosa è la 'cache' del browser e una cosa il rallentamento dei pacchetti ubuntu
<Innerina> tipo Chrome che ogni tanto fa non risponde con attendi o termina -_-
<David77> sempre browser quindi
<David77> Innerina comunque quanta ram hai? che ubuntu hai?
<Innerina> Ubuntu è stato aggiornato alla 17.04 mi sembra, la ram non la so esattamente... che comandi posso dare per verificare? Uname -a?
<David77> con free -h vedi la ram e lo swap (non cache) della memoria
<David77> hai aggiornato da una LTS (Long Time Support) alla 17.04 che non è LTS?
<__mapo__> Innerina: hai un disco rigido "normale" o ssd?
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26043395/
<Innerina> Disco rigido normale da 250 GB totali, ma è partizionato
<Innerina> cmq come verifico la versione? Non mi ricordo il comando
<David77> cat /etc/lsb-release
<Innerina> Sì, è 17.04 e no, ho rifatto reinstallazione ex novo
<Innerina> perché avanzando mi ha dato problemi e ho reinstallato su partizione
<Innerina> Ho provato la 64 bit ma arranca, funziona bene solo a 32 bit e purtroppo è in esaurimento... -.-
<David77> ma prima cosa avevi? una lts? e se sì perché sei passata ad una non Long Time Support? comunque sembra che parecchia ram. hai ubuntu, xubuntu o lubuntu?
<David77> *occupata parecchia ram
<Innerina> Ubuntu Mate
<__mapo__> una possibile causa di cattive prestazioni e "blocchi" del PC è il disco che sta morendo...
<Innerina> Oddio, in effetti ormai ha 7 anni ma funziona ancora benissimo o quasi
<Innerina> è un portatile
<Innerina> Stavo infatti pensando di backuppare tutto prima possibile
<Innerina> La batteria ormai non va più o quasi, infatti è sempre a corrente
<__mapo__> ti consiglio di tenere sotto controllo /var/log/syslog e kern.log e vedere se in occasione dei blocchi ci sono messaggi "strani"
<David77> ora provo a vedere i requisiti 'minimi' di sistema per mate a 64bit, ma per esempio con unity a 64bit 2GiB per me non è sufficiente
<Innerina> Cmq sì, prima avevo una lts ma avevo problemi appunto coi browser che non si aggiornavano e non mi supportavano più certi addons
<David77> Innerina quando finisci la ram fisica viene usato il disco che è lentissimo rispetto alla ram
<David77> (swap)
<Innerina> Adesso il problema è trovare dei pc che supportano Ubuntu completamente senza dare noie coi blocchi di Windows che impediscono l'installazione...
<Innerina> Anche perché lo piallerei!
<David77> io, non questo, ma ho un netbook con 1GiB di ram con lubuntu che va benissimo
<Innerina> Io invece Unity lo odio, voglio proprio mettere direttamente Ubuntu Mate direttamente, che non lo ha
<Innerina> ma ho già provato qui e non lo regge più di tanto
<Innerina> a 64
<David77> io infatti unity non ce l'ho. lubuntu = lxde, xubuntu = xfce
<Innerina> Mate neanche lui ce l'ha
<Innerina> è una derivata ora
<Innerina> Sto guardando il sys log
<Innerina> Ed ho notato problemi anche di connessione
<David77> ma anche puoi installare il de che vuoi (non troppi però consiglio solo uno in più) e scegli la sessione di quel de
<Innerina> Infatti è da parecchio che mi cade sempre
<Innerina> e non riesco a capire se se ne sta andando a ramengo anche la scheda wifi
<Innerina> Guarda qui: Nov 25 18:17:09 Elisa-Pc systemd-resolved[931]: Switching to DNS server 192.168.0.1 for interface enp4s0.
<Innerina> Nov 25 18:17:09 Elisa-Pc systemd-resolved[931]: Switching to DNS server fe80::1%2 for interface enp4s0.
<Innerina> Di continuo
<David77> potrebbe essere la 17.04 che in molti mi dicono che potrebbe avere qualche bug. una LTS, se non vuoi 'novità' ma stabilità, sarebbe meglio
<Innerina> Ma se ho appunto upgradato perché avevo problemi con le estensioni di firefox?
<David77> la 17.04 ha un supporto fino a January 2018 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Innerina> Lo so, e non so se ci saranno ancora release a 32 bit dopo questa...
<David77> cosa c'entrano le estensioni? le estensioni sono le stesse anche sulla 17.04
<Innerina> quindi dovrei per forza cambiare pc
<Innerina> c'entrano perché i browser non si aggiornavano più
<Innerina> e di conseguenza anch'esse
<David77> https://support.mozilla.org/it/kb/novita-tecnologia-addon-firefox?as=u&utm_source=inproduct
<Innerina> Grazie
<David77> Attenzione: a partire dalla versione 57 di Firefox,  rilasciata il 14 novembre 2017, nel browser potranno funzionare soltanto  le estensioni sviluppate con questa nuova tecnologia. La gran parte  delle estensioni più diffuse è già compatibile, quindi gli utenti non  dovrebbero notare alcun cambiamento.
<Innerina> Sì infatti, adesso non ho più problemi con loro...
<steugo> scusate, ma se ho 4  partizioni di cui una di dati miei, e' sbagliato installare cancellando prima solo le altre 3 partizioni e ricreandole prima della mia?
<David77> questo succede su qualunque firefox che sia linux, win etc tranne che installare le ESR
<David77> Innerina se hai aggiornato solo per le estensioni firefox, per me, non hai fatto una buona scelta
<David77> steugo non ho ben capito
<steugo> ...e installare swap efi e root prima della mia partizione?
<Innerina> Già ma uso moltissimo i browser...
<David77> Innerina prova a vedere nel gestore dei processi cosa è che ti occupa in ram
<Innerina> Va bene
<steugo> con gparted si possono cancellare e ricreare partizioni a mio piacimento e senza ordine?
<steugo> ho sempre dei casini nelle partizioni....forse
<steugo> o quando installi, se cancelli una partizione le devi cancellare tutte?
<David77> Innerina io ho sempre acceso un browser, ma se il de o altri processi / programmi occupano la ram oltre quella fisica viene usato il disco e quindi tutto è più lento. mettici pure che hai una non LTS....
<Innerina> Che roba, il nuovo firefox mi occupa 200 mb! E sono solo 6 pagine aperte! Chrome è più leggero ma non capisco perché mi si blocca sempre!
<Innerina> La memoria è quasi satura...
<Innerina> Togliendo entrambi è tornato tutto come dovrebbe essere
<Innerina> a questo punto dovrei installare un browser leggero con le funzioni principali...
<David77> a me firefox usa 435 MiB ma non ho problemi ma ho più ram
<Innerina> A me firefox funziona benino, ci mette solo una vita a caricare o ricaricare le pagine...
<David77> Innerina probabilmente Mate 64bit (e 17.04) con altri programmi, oltre il browser, ti fa finire la ram 'fisica'. nel gestore processi se metti l'ordine  per memoria usata vedi chi usa più ram 200MiB è normale per il browser, sopratutto se hai più estensioni attive
<Innerina> Guarda che ho il 32bit anziché il 64 perché non lo reggeva!
<David77> ha ok
<David77> guarda nel Monitor di sistema quanta memoria hai
<Innerina> In kern.log ho trovato errori di chrome... Chrome_~dThread[2229]: segfault at 0 ip afa3aee7 sp af0ed050 error 6 in libxul.so[af1b8000+5e62000]
<Innerina> In totale sono 2 GB di memoria
<David77> Chrome non è più supportato sui 32bit. io comunque ho 2,9GiB di ram con xfce a 64bit e occupati 1,6GiB e quindi swap uso 0,1%
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> chrome non è nei repo ufficiali
<Innerina> Sto usando Chromium cmq
<David77> Carlin0 Innerina ha problema di rallentamento generale
<David77> per lo specifico dei browser passa in chat come giustamente dice il buon Carlin0
<Carlin0> scusate so appena arrivato e ho letto chrome :)
<David77> ehehehe
<David77> (20:00:21) Innerina: La memoria è quasi satura...
<Carlin0> Innerina, che cpu hai ?
<David77> lscpu
<David77> Innerina tra un po vado ma: 1) fai il backup 2) io passerei/tornerei alla 16.04 con un DE meno oneroso di ram (xfce o addirittura lxde) 3) aumento di ram (questo risolverebbe forse tutto) 4) in ultima istanza verificherei quali programmi/pacchetti partono in automatico e quelli che non ti servono li rimuoverei (sessione e avvio)
<Innerina> Scusate, rieccomi http://paste.ubuntu.com/26043965/
<Innerina> Conviene che installi lxde così com'é?
<Innerina> Affiancandolo al solo Mate già esistente...
<Carlin0> Innerina, la cpu però supporta il 64 bit
<Innerina> Sì ma infatti avevo provato a mettere Mate direttamente a 64 bit ma mi si bloccava peggio di adesso...
<Innerina> ho dovuto tornare al 32 e funziona bene a parte qualche freeze soprattutto nei browser!
<Carlin0> non mate , lxde ma 64 bit
<Carlin0> poi vedi tu
<Innerina> Ok grazie... qual'é il pacchetto che porta lxde?
<Carlin0> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubot-it> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<Innerina> Bene, grazie ^^
<Innerina> è solo l'ambiente vero? Non i programmi, giusto?
<David77> è il DE ma cosa intendi per i programmi? se installi solo il de i pacchetti (programmi) restano
<Innerina> Sì infatti volevo sapere se non si portava dietro altri programmi oltre quelli già presenti
<Innerina> a me basta solo l'ambiente
<Carlin0> tira giu tutto
<Innerina> Sì ma non si può avere solo il de, dato che già è presente un altro con annessi programmi?
<David77> se vuoi installare il solo de poi scegli in avvio la sessione giusta, in questo caso lxde. tira su solo quelli relativi a lxde ma i pacchetti rimangono installati... penso. almeno così mi è successo da ubuntu con unity a ubuntu è xfce (io)
<Innerina> Sì per gli altri programmi restano, semplicemente non vorrei ritrovarmi rindondanze o versioni diverse, ecco, quindi il solo de è lubuntu-desktop o un altro pacchetto?
<David77> Innerina '(21:03:49) Carlin0: non mate , lxde ma 64 bit' ma se vuoi i 64 bit lo devi reinstallare
<Innerina> No, sto ai 32, è più lento a 64
<Innerina> anche e è supportato...
<Innerina> *se
<David77> allora metti il pacchetto e scegli all'avvio la sessione 'lxde'
<Innerina> Ok grazie
<David77> come ti ho detto io su questo portatile avevo messo unity ho installato nel mio caso xfce e all'avvio scelgo la sessione xfce
<Innerina> Sì, so come si fa, il mio dubbio era se si portasse cloni o roba in più dei programmi esistenti
<Innerina> ho già avuto esperienza di de multipli
<David77> Innerina ok allora sai già qualcosa. io per esempio ho semplicemente installato xubuntu-desktop ;)
<Innerina> Ok procedo ^^
<David77> l'unica differenza è che io ho 1GiB in più di te
<David77> poi, magari non io che sto andando via, ma quì trovi qualche altro volontario che ti può dare una mano
<David77> io vado anche se lascio aperto per leggermi il log quando torno o domani. bye bye
<Innerina> Grazie di tutto! Dovrebbe funzionare lxde! ^^
<Innerina> Ora provo! ^^
<Innerina2> Non riesco a configurare la lingua su Lubuntu!! -.-
<Innerina2> La tastiera mi scrive con impostazione anglosassone!!
<Carlin0> Innerina2, sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Innerina2> Grazie
<Innerina2> Ha funzionato, spero che resti anche su Mate perché ogni volta che entravo dovevo riconfigurarla! ^^
<Innerina2> Grazie!
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-26
<Pinguino81> ciao sono il pinguino uso ubuntu 17.10 uso la scheda video NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti da 4gb ddr5 e compatibile col sistema
<Pinguino81> ???
<Pinguino81> mi die
<Pinguino81> mi dite
<David77> buondì gigirock
<steugo> aiuto ho dato questi comandi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26048805/ devo rimettere tutto come prima se il pc si surriscalda? per evitare che si fonda la cpu e altro?
<gigirock> steugo, i due comandi servono per settare lo stato del pc allo spegnimento con la regolazione delle temperature centrano poco
<steugo> si ma visto che e' un pc che d'estate si spegne spesso per surriscaldamento, non rischio di cuocerlo?
<steugo> adesso lo spegnimento e' disattivato?
<gigirock> steugo non conosco a fondo i comandi che hai dato ma can_suspend in italiano vuol dire "puo' sospendersi"
<gigirock> ci sara cannot_suspend che fara' il contrario penso
<steugo> quindi si spegnera in caso di surriscaldamento?
<steugo> senza passare per l'ibernazione e la sospensione?
<gigirock> steugo non lo so
<steugo> cmq ho fatto tutto questo perche' sto copiando 1tb di roba e mi sembra vada in sospensione e i dischi esterni si spengono
<steugo> come lo evito? e' tutto disattivato da grafica
<gigirock> steugo che versione che de ?
<steugo> ubuntu mate 16 lts
<steugo> la temperatura cpu era entro i limiti, il pci no, ma non mi sembra ci fosse un limite per quello
<steugo> 82°c temperatura e "high 75" circa
<gigirock> aspe
<steugo> cmq sembra piu un timeout.... e' un bel po' che sono qui a fare operazioni e non si e' piu spento
<steugo> ma non posso stare qui 4 ore
<David77> stuego non so come funziona mate ma con ubuntu 16.04 questo portatile non va mai ne in ibernazione ne in sospensione. cosa vuol dire 'tutto disattivato da grafica'? dal gestore energia dici?
<steugo> si
<steugo> tutto mai
<David77> ho come de xfce quindi è diverso forse...
<David77> quindi Sistema > Risparmio energetico del sistema > modalità di addormentamento del sistema > alimentazione sia a batteria che alla rete = Sospendi e 'Quando inattivo per' = Mai
<David77> steugo comunque quei comandi dovrebbero ristabilire la configurazione di default. è un po' vecchiotta ma hai dato un'occhiata a https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477500&s=9c908aee20e199431547c1704102fd47&p=9264544#post9264544 ?
<gigirock> si steugo devi fare dalle impostazioni del de, ma tu hai installato in partenza MATE ?
<gigirock> ciao vado
<steugo> David77: si
<David77> steugo io darei un'occhiata che valori hai di org.freedesktop.upower.suspend e org.freedesktop.upower.hibernate
<dados> ciao a tutti , ho ubuntu 17.04 , non riesco a usare l'ambiente grafico di GNOME
<dados> ho seguito la guida di wikiubuntu , e ho installato l'ambiente grafico. ma al termina sessione non ho la possibilità di selezionare l'ambiente grafico
<David77> dados l'ambiente grafico si sceglie al login
<dados> ciao David77 , non me lo fa scegliere al login...
<David77> dados al login dovresti avere un'iconcina che, se cliccata, ti fa scegliere che de utilizzare
<David77> dados non ho sottomano un'immagine da postarti ma c'è la scelta di quale sessione (vedi ambiente grafico / de). nel normale ubuntu ho installato xfce e scelgo la sessione xfce
<David77> tipo https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/Flashback?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=login.png
<David77> dados su https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4543302#p4543338 c'è l'immagine di scelta di ubuntu classico
<David77> ciao vado, buona domenica a tutti
<dados> ciao ragazzi , non riesco ad accede a gnome...all'accesso non mi compare la possibilità di ambiare ambiente grafico
<Carlin0> dados, riesci a farci vedere una foto della schermata di login ?
<dados> ci provo .. :)
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dados> per postare foto?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dados> ecco a voi il mio login
<dados> http://prntscr.com/hffkvb
<Carlin0> hai provato le varie icone in alto a destra ?
<dados> si ... non mi permette di cambiare ambiente...eppure ho installato GNOME
<Carlin0> dados, apri un terminale e  scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> dados, dpkg -l | grep gnome | pastebinit
<Carlin0> dados, incolla qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<dados> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26049642/
<Carlin0> dados, sudo apt -y install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<dados> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26049658/
<dados> devo scegliere tra gdm3 e lightdm
<Carlin0> dados, scegli gdm se vuoi usare gnome
<dados> mentre lightdm sarebbe ubuntu classico?
<Carlin0> si
<dados> grazie mille :)
<Carlin0> poi fai logout e riprova a loggarti dovresti trovare anche gnome
<dados> grazie carlin0 adesso provo :)
<Guest48393> aiuto ubuntu 17.04!!!
<enzotib> !chiedi | Guest48393
<ubot-it> Guest48393: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest48393> upgrade ubuntu 16.04 a 17.04. al momento del riavvio non posso più inserire la psw quindi sono bloccato! cosa posso fare?
<bryan> buona sera , una domanda , e possibile acquisire le foto e i filmati da iphone su ubuntu ?
<bryan> perche quando collego l iphone ubuntu mi avvia showtell ma mi da un errore e non accede alle foto
<bryan> nessuno ?
<marchinoo> ciao a tutti
<bryan> ciau
<marchinoo> chi mi puo aiutare?
<Carlin0> bryan, non conosco gli iphone ma a quanto ne so è da li che devi permettere a ubuntu di vedere i file in esso contenuti
<Carlin0> !chiedi | marchinoo
<ubot-it> marchinoo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<bryan> Carlin0: il permesso glie lo do , ma ubuntu mi da l'errore di non riuscire vedere le foto
<marchinoo> Dove posso trovare la guida per l istallazione di ubuntu?
<Carlin0> bryan, e dal file manager non vedi le cartelle del cellulare ?
<Carlin0> !installzione | marchinoo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installzione'
<Carlin0> !installazione | marchinoo
<ubot-it> marchinoo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<bryan> Carlin0: si ubuntu lo vede ed io posso accedere al dispositivo , ma risulta vuoto
<Carlin0> non saprei bryan come ho detto non conosco quel device
<marchinoo> installazione ok scusate
<bryan> Carlin0: sembra che sia partito O.o da solo senza alcun intervento
<Antonella> salve , ho una vecchia versione di ubuntu (14.04 LTS) e vorrei aggiornarla. Provando ad aggiornarla non mi fa andare avanti e di conseguenza ho pensato di scaricare direttamente l'ultima versione di ubuntu ex novo. Il problema è che cercando di installare il sistema operativo su usb con Creatore di dischi mi compare " operazione non riuscita"
<Antonella> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<bryan> Antonella: vuoi creare la bootusb da ubuntu ?
<Carlin0> Antonella, con la 14.04 puoi avanzare da rete alla 16.04 se vuoi
<Antonella> si bryan
<Carlin0> Antonella, hai provato a cambiare chiavetta ?
<Antonella> Carlin0, ho provato ad aggiornarla tramite gli aggiornamenti che mi suggerisce lo stesso sistema, mi fa fare i download ma poi non fa nient'altro
<Antonella> Carlin0 , non ci ho provato perché la chiavetta è nuova e ho dato per scontato che non avesse problemi
<Carlin0> Antonella, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<Antonella> ho anche svuotato la chiavetta prima di cercare di creare un bootusb , la chiavetta è da 16 gb
<Antonella> si Carlin0
<Carlin0> Antonella, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Antonella, cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Antonella, incolla qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<Antonella> faccio tutti e due i comandi ? Carlin0?
<Carlin0> si in ordine come scritti , fai copia incolla
<Carlin0> da qui al terminale
<bryan> Antonella: hai provato unetbootin che si trova sul softcenter di ubuntu ?
<Antonella> Carlin0, fatto e adesso?
<Carlin0> bryan, unetbootin è buggato
<Carlin0> Antonella, incolla qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<Antonella> si bryan
<Antonella> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26050941/
<Carlin0> Antonella, prova a dare questo comando sudo do-release-upgrade
<Antonella> fatto Carlin0
<Carlin0> è partito qualcosa Antonella ?
<Antonella> C'è scritto che le dipendenze non sono installate Carlin0
<Carlin0> Antonella, hai la iso che vuoi installare sul pc ?
<Antonella> Carlin0 , non sono un'esperta, la iso da dove posso leggerla?
<Carlin0> Antonella, la iso è quella che metti sulla chiavetta usb per far el'installazione
<Antonella> Carlin0 , ho fatto il download dell'ultima versione di ubuntu e il Creatore di dischi mi ha individuato nel disco rigido il programma ( ubuntu 17 ) da mettere sulla chiavetta
<Antonella> ho dimenticato qualcosa Carlin0?
<Carlin0> Antonella, è su questo pc ?
<Antonella> si Carlin0
<Carlin0> nella cartella scaricati ?
<Antonella> si
<Carlin0> Antonella, ls Scaricati | pastebinit
<Carlin0> dammi il link che esce
<Antonella> ubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64
<Antonella> questo ho scaricato
<Antonella> 2 giorni fa
<Carlin0> Antonella, fai copia incolla de comando completo e dammi il link per favore
<Antonella> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26051043/
<Carlin0> ok Antonella ora collega la chiavetta dove vuoi mettere la iso e dai questo comando
<Carlin0> Antonella, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Antonella> fatto Carlin0
<Carlin0> il link ...
<Antonella> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26051062/
<Carlin0> la chiavetta è 16 gb giusto ?
<Antonella> si
<Carlin0> lasciala collegata Antonella e dai questo comando
<Antonella> ok
<Carlin0> Antonella, sudo dd if=Scaricati/ubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla
<Carlin0> e poi aspetta che finisce
<Antonella> ok
<Carlin0> quando finisce prova a installare usando questa chiavetta
<Carlin0> ora devo andare , magari torno + tardi
<Antonella> ok grazie Carlin0
<Nimix000> Ciao a Tutti |
<Nimix000> Avrei bisogno di quelche suggerimento
<pisolo> help grazie
<pisolo> Buonasera a tutti scusatemi ho un problema con ubuntu 16 e il mio nc10 cè qualcuno che puoi aiutarmi??????
<Carlin0> pisolo, cosa sarebbe il nc10 ?
<Antonella> salve ho scaricato ubuntu 17.10 ma non riesco ad accedere al bios per installarlo da usb, sapreste aiutarmi_
<Antonella> ?
<luigi> https://thepasteb.in/p/Wnhzqw13g2riV
<luigi> Perchè si blocca all'avvia dopo aver montato il disco sdg1?
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-19
<criss> salve, mi servirebbe una versione di cpuz che funzoni su linux ubuntu, sapete come fare?
<enzotib> cos'è cpuz?
<Kenpachi> Buongiorno a tutti
<Kenpachi> C'è qualcuno che potrebbe darmi una mano con un problema riguardante il Bluethoot sull'ultima distro di ubuntu LTS?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Kenpachi> Ho appena riformattato il mio pc (portatile) installando l'ultima distro LTS di linux (credo 18.04 se non sbaglio) Tutto bene, se non fosse che non so per quale motivo non riesco a far funzionare il BT. Ieri funzionava perfettamente, accensione/spegnimento e associazione con la mia cassa bluethoot. Dopo aver spento il pc, oggi lo riaccendo e non va
<Kenpachi>  più. Non solo non riconosce il dispositivo bluethoot, ma se vado nelle impostazioni sullo switch per accendere o spegnere il BT anche se clicco, si sposta da grigio ad arancione ma lo switch non si sposta e dopo diversi minuti in cui la rotellina del caricamento (putnatore mouse) ruota, lo switch torna in automatico su OFF
<Kenpachi> *Ubuntu
<Guest36> buongiorno
<Kenpachi> giorno
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Guest36
<ubot-it> Guest36: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest36> vorrei sapere se devo ripristinare il grub o altro software di una versione di ubuntu 18.04 da una live usando il comando chroot, la live deve essere per forza ubuntu 18.04 o può essere anche una distro come CAINE?
<[Enrico]> Guest36: il chroot può essere fatto da una qualunque distro, basta che il kernel sia la stessa architettura (non puoi fare chroot da 32 bit version 64 bit per esempio) e che non sia troppo vecchio e non compatibile con le utility userspace della distro in cui fai chroot. La cosa migliore è usare la live Ubuntu per fare un chroot in un sistema ubuntu, in questo modo sei sicuro che il tutto dovrebbe funzionare
<Guest36> [Enrico] supponendo che faccio il chroot da CAINE, i repository che il comando apt andrà a leggere sono quelli di Ubuntu 18.04 (per esempio) non quelli di CAINE, giusto?
<[Enrico]> Guest36: una volta fatto il chroot sei sostanzialmente dentro ubuntu. L'unica cosa con cui interagisci direttamente di CAINE è il kernel. Quindi si dentro il chroot i repo di apt sono quelli di ubuntu
<[Enrico]> Guest36: però occhio che grub è molto sensibile ai kernel diversi
<[Enrico]> potrebbe non funzionare correttamente
<Guest36> non ho capito bene: ... non compatibile con le utility userspace della distro in cui fai chroot.  Potresti fare un esempio di problematica?
<[Enrico]> Guest36: se a grub servono entry in /sys che il kernel non fa non funziona
<[Enrico]> o magari il support a UEFI è mancante o vecchio
<Guest36> cioè praticamente ho una pendrive con installato CAINE 10 per situazioni di emergenza, il mio dubbio è se devo operare con questa chiavetta per sistemare software etc.. in una distribuzione ubuntu 18.04 o superiore, mi conviene avere CAINE o la stessa live di Ubuntu in cui si va ad operare?
<[Enrico]> Guest36: ti conviene avere la stessa live, non è garantito che funzioni con un'altra distro. Ovviamente può funzionare anche con CAINE, solo che non è garantito. Se hai problemi devi provare di nuovo con una live di Ubuntu per capire se è "colpa" di CAINE o no
<Guest36> quindi anche se con chroot i repository non sono quelli della live, si potrebbero creare degli inconvenienti dovuti alla versione del kernel della live, se ho capito bene
<[Enrico]> corretto. versione o configurazione
<[Enrico]> se sono simili a sufficienza funziona
<Guest36> dal sito caine leggo: Based on Ubuntu 18.04 64BIT - UEFI/SECURE BOOT Ready!
<Guest36> può bastare per dire che sono simili?
<[Enrico]> Guest36: beh se CAINE è basato su Ubuntu 18.04 è molto probabile che funzioni, dipende se hanno cambiato qualcosa di fondamentale o no
<[Enrico]> ma non c'è modo di affermare questo con certezza
<Guest36> mhm supponendo che in dual boot windows sovrascrive il grub in mbr e devo ripristinarlo con caine, il comando grub-install /dev/sda può creare problemi?
<[Enrico]> Guest36: alla peggio dovrebbe fallire e basta, non dovrebbe distruggere niente, ma non c'è modo di garantirlo se non si usa una ubuntu ufficiale
<[Enrico]> Guest36: per tua info: se usi UEFI il problema dell'MBR sovrascritto da Windows non c'è più
<Guest36> [Enrico] uefi non lo posso usare perchè il pc è del 2008 e supporta solo il vecchio BIOS, quindi se uso caine e il comando grub-install /dev/sda non da errori nel terminale, posso dire che la procedura è andata a buon fine?
<[Enrico]> Guest36: sembrerebbe di si, riavvia e controlla :)
<[Enrico]> Guest36: se ubuntu si avvia correttamente io ridarei comunque il comando grub-install /dev/sda da ubuntu, tanto per essere sicuro
<Guest36> [Enrico] era una situazione di esempio ancora non si è verificata :D. Cmq grazie per il supporto, seguirò il tuo consiglio di utilizzare la live ufficiale quando devo utilizzare chroot etc...
<[Enrico]> Guest36: comunque se hai un backup e sei in emergenza puoi anche provare senza una live ufficiale e, se proprio sei sfortunato che qualcosa si rompe di brutto, semplicemente reinstalli
<Lor3nz> ciao! nel mio pc, oltre all'hard disk dove ho installato linux, c'è un altro disco che uso solo per i dati; ma ubuntu non mi permette di scrivete nuovi dati su questo disco,posso solo leggere quelli che ci sono già....  qualche idea?
<[Enrico]> Lor3nz: file system non supportato o danneggiato?
<Mr_Pan> Lor3nz, e´ montato in sola lettura ...
<Mr_Pan> Lor3nz, e´formattato ntfs e il tuo sistema non e´in grado di gestirlo ...
<[Enrico]> Lor3nz: per esempio alcuni file system Windows o MacOS non sono supportati in scrittura, solo in lettura
<Mr_Pan> FS non supportato
<Lor3nz> infatti con windows funziona, come faccio a farlo funzionare anche con linux?
<[Enrico]> Lor3nz: se è un file system ntfs puoi provare con ntfs3g, ma occhio che sono solo supporti parziali, alcune cose, come i permessi, non funzionano in modo compatibile con Windows.... di fatto non funzionano proprio
<Lor3nz> si il file system è ntfs... ma posso fare qualche modifica da windows?
<[Enrico]> no
<[Enrico]> purtroppo non c'è modo di avere compatibilità completa al 100%
<[Enrico]> ntfs3g funziona in lettura e scrittura, ma i permessi sono sostanzialmente persi o comunque non coerenti
<Lor3nz> che fregatura! quindi non si può avere un disco in comune sia con windos sia con linux...
<[Enrico]> se non ti interessano i permessi, su per giù puoi
<Lor3nz> a me interessa poter  fare le stesse cose sia con windows sia con linux, cioè poter leggere e scrivere nuovi dati su questo disco...
<[Enrico]> Lor3nz: prova con ntfs3g, vedi se fa quello che ti serve
<Lor3nz> ma i dati che ci sono già li perdo? devo fare un back up?
<[Enrico]> Lor3nz: ci sono anche modi per accedere ai file system linux da Windows, ma non li ho mai usati e non li conosco, non so quanto siano raccomandabili (probabilmente non lo sono per niente, ma ti lascio fare la ricerca a riguardo se ti interessa)
<[Enrico]> Lor3nz: no, non li perdi. ntfs3g non è un file system nuovo è un driver per linux per leggere i file system ntfs
<Lor3nz> e ubuntu è già integrato con questo driver ntfs3g?
<[Enrico]> Lor3nz: cosa intendi con integrato?
<Lor3nz> cioè devo scaricarlo o c'è già?
<[Enrico]> Lor3nz: è nei repo ufficiali, non so se è installato di default o no
<[Enrico]> Lor3nz: in teoria basta un sudo apt install ntfs-3g
<Lor3nz> okay grazie Enrico! proverò
<rk85> buonasera a tutti
<Mr_Pan> rk85, ciao
<rk85> ciao Mr_Pan
<rk85> per caso qualcuno di voi ha mai avuto a che fare con un android bloccato?
<rk85> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Mr_Pan> rk85, questo e´il canale ufficiale di supporto a ubuntu e derivate ..
<rk85> per la chat libera che canale c'e'?
<[Enrico]> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rk85> grazie ragazzi
<rk85> e scusate se sono arrugginitissimo :)
<rk85> ragazzi un consiglio
<rk85> su un asus eepc 1005px che versione di ubuntu posso installare in modo che gira bene?
<rk85> https://icecat.biz/it/p/asus/1005px-wih041/notebooks-Eee+PC+1005PX-WIH041-8675496.html
<fabio_cc> rk85, prova lubuntu 18.04 o 18.10 a 64 bit
<fabio_cc> rk85, io ti consiglio la 18.04
<sardonico> rk85_: cosa hai installato poi sul 1005px?
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-20
<rk85> buongiorno a tutti
<rk85> ragazzi qualcuno puo darmi una mano? https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=631542&p=5095081#p5095081
<glpiana> rk85, che versione di ubuntu hai? bionic?
<rk85> sul pc? 18.04
<rk85> comunque ciao glpiana
<glpiana> rk85, e perchè metti i repository per trusty(14.04)? (ciao)
<glpiana> rk85, la guida è del 2015
<rk85> glpiana, non so ho seguito una guida vecchia LOL
<rk85> quindi ora cosa dovrei fare?
<glpiana> rk85, secondo me dovresti lasciare perdere :D
<rk85> ma come!?!? ahaha no dai
<glpiana> rk85, su che smartphone vuoi intervenire?
<rk85> samsung s6 edge
<glpiana> è consigliata per nexus anzitutto
<rk85> quindi su quel dispositivo ubuntu touch non gira?
<glpiana> non ne ho idea, ma prima di rovinare un s6 ci penserei per bene. comuqnue non è argomento di questo canale. passa su -chat
<rk85> ok grazie e scusa :)
<rk85> comunque questo s6 è gia rovinato. lo uso appunto per prove strane tipo customrom o in questo caso vorrei montarci ubuntu touch
<ekardnam> ciao :)
<fabio_cc> !ciao | ekardnam
<ubot-it> ekardnam: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ekardnam> :) ty fabio_cc
<Tekeros> Salve!! devo installare hdrecover su ubuntu ma non so cofare il file e tar.gz ce lo sulla scrivania devo svompattarlo? e poi cosa devo fare?
<enzotib> !chat | Tekeros
<ubot-it> Tekeros: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Tekeros> Salve aiuto ! non riesco ad installare hd recover ho scompattato il file ma non so installarlo il file originale a come estensione tar.gz come faccio grazie
<enzotib> !chat | Tekeros
<ubot-it> Tekeros: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> !info hd recover
<ubot-it> 'recover' is not a valid distribution: bionic, trusty, xenial
<enzotib> ho come una sensazione di dejavu
<Mr_Pan> Tekeros> sw che non si trova nei repo ufficiali
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-21
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> grandissimi e lu ri di ssi mi SFI GA TI
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> MA IA LI
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> MA LE DE TTI
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> siete proprio dei MORTI-DI-FINDUS
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> ma le de tti ssi mi sfi ga ti
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> pe zzi di me r da
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> ma le de tti
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> rigetti della so cie tà
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> sfi ga ti bla sfe mi
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> pe zz i di fan go di sle ssi co
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> tu mo ri esi ste nz ial i
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> ce ss i clo ro fi lli ci
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> sch i fo in e t t o dell'esse re u ma no
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> inve rt e brati volanti
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> CarlinI pu tr i di e so cio psi co pa ti ci
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> sie te l'em ble ma de lla sf i ga annoverata dell'italiano medio
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> dei CarlinI esistenziali senza un lavoro
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> senza una vita
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> senza una donna
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> fi gli di que ll a pu tt a na ca g n a di vo stra ma mm a tr o i a
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> pe z zi di me r d a
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> ce ss i svra n gi ci ano re ss i ci
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> bu c h i di cu lo ra tt o pp a ti
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> co gl i o na zz i blu co vuo si arm e gg i a nt i bevi sb o r  r a
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> non a v e t e un a vi ta
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> non a v e t e un a d o nn a (like Carlin0)
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> e so ff r i te PELLA vo s tra s fi ga
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> zi n g a r i lu ri di me rd o si
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> avete le pa ll e ca ri che di sb o r r a che non riuscite a svuotare in quanto privi di f r e g n a
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> una donna non l'avete mai vista nemmeno in fotografia di quanto siete magicamente s f i g a t i
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> ave te tant a di quella s f i g a in corpo che se vi vede un siriano o un iracheno della jihad si converte al cattolicesimo
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> li mo r t a cc i vo str i
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> voi siete gli amici dei n e g r i
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> come il co g li o na zz o co mu ni st a di Mr _ Pann o lino
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> che tutto è tranne che italiano, LI MO R T A C C I SUA e di tutti i mo r ti che detiene sotto terra
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> que st o fi g li o di gr a n tr o ia
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> che vuole comandare in italia
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> senza che sia italiano
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> senza che paghi le tasse in italia
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> e questo fi g l i o di gr a n pu t t a na vorrebbe comandare
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> sto figlio di una gr a n tro i a sifilidica
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> li mo r t a cc i sua
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> Carlin0: pe zz o di m e rd a
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> figlio di una sbragna sb o rr a
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> che ti pijasse una ferita lacero contusa fulminante al bu c o del cu l o
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> e possa tu così morire ponendo fine alla tua s f i g a da di sa bi le
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> lu ri di te rr o ni socio patici
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> avete troppa s f i g a in corpo
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> e siete dei te rr o ni
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> degli inetti che non servono a nulla
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> siete tutti dei te rr o ni
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> a cominciare da fabio _ cc
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> mo rt a cc i sua
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> mesi,mesi e mesi che vi sto a tr o ll a re e ancora non siete riusciti a fermarmi e sempre subite le mie chiacchiere,il mio modo di corteggiare il vostro c u l o ab us a ndo lo di brutto come sto facendo ora
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> poveri s f i ga t i si fi li di ci
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> non vale te nulla
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> niente di niente,zero valete
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> pe zz i di me rd a
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> siete l'immondizia della società
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> tifosi ju ven ti ni bas tar di
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> e nap o le ta ni di m e rd a ancora peggio
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> sc hi fo che solo la t e rr o n i a ha potuto creare
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> spero che il ve s u vi o si risvegli e vi ca g h i addosso
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> male de tti na po le ta ni zi ng a ri
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> siete l'inettitudine più completa e totalizzante che la parte più becera della società ha creato
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> siete proprio …… dei MORTI-DI-FINDUS
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> # VO S TR A - MA MM A
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> vo s tr a ma mm a si vede sulla salaria e nel contempo io sto qui a tr o ll a rv i il bu c o del c u l o
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> quel po' che vi è ancora rimasto,dopo avervelo distrutto per intero
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> da mesi vi tr o ll o,quasi un anno
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> e voi sempre qui a subire come dei de pre ss i para liti ci
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> e ancora insistete
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> a non capire
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> che siete de pre ss i
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> MA LE DE TT I!
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> pe z z i di me r d a
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> resterei qui,tutta la notte a tr o ll a rv i come dei CarlinI (perché questo siete) ma ho sonno e devo andare perché voi questo fate venire,il sonno,talmente siete de p r es si e senza una vita
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> siete privi di vita
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> non va let e niente
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> na po le t a ni di me rd a
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> te rr o ni zi n g a ri
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> CarlinI inutili che non siete altro
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> CarlinI immondi e senza una vita che la società per sbaglio ha creato
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> valete meno del ca zz o dopo che ha sb o rr a to
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> servite come la f i g a può servire al fr o ci o di vostro padre
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> li mo rt a cc i vostri
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> de p re ssi
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> ma ia l i
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> e po r ci
<MORTI-DI-FINDUS> senza una f i g a
<Abs0l3m> ma sta cosa inutile chi era? XD
<Abs0l3m> comunque buongiorno
<enzotib> il solito troll
<giorgiokr97> Salve ragazzi ho un grosso problema che ci sto sbattendo la testa da circa 1 giorno e mezzo, quando faccio partire l'installazione di Ubuntu dopo 3 secondi si freeza tutto e non va più avanti, sto seguendo molte guide ma niente il problema non vuole sparire, qualcuno sa effettivamente come risolverlo?
<giorgiokr97> Premetto che ho formattato windows più volte, ho disattivato tutto, ho aggiornato il BIOS, ho usato diversi programmai per fare l'immagine su USB
<giorgiokr97> Qualcuno è online per potermi aiutare?
<Carlin0> giorgiokr97, che scheda vide hai ?
<giorgiokr97> Gtx 960
<Carlin0> nvidia ?
<giorgiokr97> SI
<Carlin0> !parametriavvio | giorgiokr97 prova col parametro nomodeset
<ubot-it> giorgiokr97 prova col parametro nomodeset: Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<giorgiokr97> Per arrivare a quella schermata
<giorgiokr97> cosa devo fare
<giorgiokr97> riavvio il pc
<Carlin0> !invio | Giorgiokr
<ubot-it> Giorgiokr: Per non essere buttato fuori dal bot non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-22
<Abs0l3m> buonasera a tutti
<Emjay79> Ciao a tutti ho un problema con l'audio del mio 2 in 1 Dell Venue 10 pro 5056 e ubuntu 18.10 qualcuno mi puo dare consigli?
<Emjay79> in pratica non sento nulla dalle casse integrate
<Mr_Pan> Emjay79> da terminale lancia alsamixer e vedi se hai tutti volumi dei vari canali attivi
<Mr_Pan> !alsamixer
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'alsamixer'
<Mr_Pan> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<Marco68> Salve a tutti qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una mano ad un problema durante il bootloader? Non riesco più ad avviare windows
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-23
<Mr_Pan> ciao stefano_
<Mr_Pan> ciao tomaluca95 problemi di connessione   ?
<WalterQ> Ciao a tutti e buonasera, io ho questo problema:
<WalterQ> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/QRYBdCM5Ft/
<WalterQ> do_IRQ: 1.55 No irq handler for vector
<WalterQ> Problem loading UEFI:db X.509 certificate (-65)
<gabrieleno> ciao ragazzi, ho problemi con il microfono, il pc non me lo riconosce piu
<WalterQ> Qualcuno sa qualcosa di questo messaggio di errore che ottengo ogni volta che cerco di avviare una live di ubuntu?
<gigio> ciao. sono da un Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, che riesco a far partire solo più in modalità provvisoria. Qcuno mi sa dire se devo upgradare a 18 oppure se si può tentare qualche manovra? Grazie
<gigio> Halo? qcuno mi può dare una mano?
<bierrecappa> Halo? qcuno mi può dare una mano?
<bierrecappa> sono da un Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, che riesco a far partire solo più in modalità provvisoria. Qcuno mi sa dire se devo upgradare a 18 oppure se si può tentare qualche manovra? Grazie
<brk> Ciao. Sono brk. Mi ero registrato, ma non ricordo più la pwd. Come devo fare x avere supporto?
<brk> per favore qualcuno mi può dire come devo fare per ri-registrarmi dato che ho perso la password?
<brk1> ciao a tutti. Sono su un ubuntu 16.04 LTS che riesco solo più a far partire in modalità provvisoria. Mi date una mano o un suggerimento? Non so più cosa provare...
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-24
<brk1> Ciao. Qualcuno mi può supportare  per un problema su ubuntu 16.04  LTS?
<brk1> pronto c'è qualcuno?
<supertelle> salve ho ubuntu che non riconosce stampante hp officejet 3834  ho installato hpli-gui cosa puo essere?
<supertelle> hplip-gui
<Carlin0> supertelle, che ubuntu ?
<supertelle> 14.04
<supertelle> lts
<Carlin0> probabile che ci vada un hplip più aggiornato
<supertelle> dove posso sscaricarlo?
<Carlin0> !info hplip trusty
<ubot-it> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.14.3-0ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 62 kB, installed size 384 kB
<Carlin0> infatti quella stampante richiede minimo il 3.15.7
<Carlin0> supertelle, https://developers.hp.com/hp-linux-imaging-and-printing/gethplip
<supertelle> ho scaricato il file adesso cosa devo fare?
<supertelle> nome del file hplip-3.18.10.run
<Carlin0> se guardi nel sito da dove lo hai scaricato ci sono le istruzioni
<Carlin0> oppure aggiorni alla 16.04
<Carlin0> !info hplip xenial
<ubot-it> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.3+repack0-1 (xenial), package size 65 kB, installed size 305 kB
<mallen> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<zerik> ciao come posso installare ubuntu LTS SU un portatile hp?
<zerik> probook 6450b
<zerik> non riesco
<zerik> su dvd o su chiavetta ho la traccia scaricata iso
<zerik> appena accendo esc per impostazioni d'avvio ma niente
<Mr-Pan> zerik> la iso nondevi solo copiarla su usb ...devi "installarla" con apositi programmi
<Mr-Pan> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Mr-Pan> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<Mr-Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-25
<Suo> Ciao, ho un pc vecchio. Mi rileva il wi-fi, ma se inserisco la password, per connettermi, non mi riesce a portare a termine la convalida della password. Potete aiutarmi ? Grazie.
<erman> scusate sto avendo problemi con iliad
<erman> sto aspettando scusate ancora
<erman> sono la ragazza di prima con problemi con la cpu
<Carlin0> erman, ti ridò la stringa da copiare nel terminale
<Carlin0> erman, sudo lshw | nc termibin.com 9999
<erman> ok grazie
<Carlin0> incolla qui il link che esce
<Carlin0> scusa è sbagliata :P
<Carlin0> erman, sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> questa è ok
<erman> http://termbin.com/vckw
<erman> praticamente sarebbe la scheda tecnica del pc
<Carlin0> in pratica si
<Carlin0> erman, free | nc termbin.com 9999
<erman> http://termbin.com/8ufz
<Carlin0> erman, ma lo fa già appena acceso o dopo che avvii qualche programma in particolare ?
<erman> no quando uso dei giochi
<erman> ma dei giochi semplici no complicati sai
<Carlin0> non saprei non gioco
<Carlin0> ma giochi su linux o virtualizzi ?
<erman> su steam
<erman> su linux
<erman> con poca ram no posso virtualizzare certamente
<Carlin0> eh mi sa che per quei giochi ci va un pc più potente ma non ne sono certo essendo che non gioco mai
<Carlin0> non hai poca ram hai 4 gb insomma non male
<erman> ma e dual core
<Carlin0> e anche la cpu non è delle peggiori 3.00 GHz per 2
<erman> si infatti
<Carlin0> non saprei che dirti mi spiace , aspetta se magari entra qualcuno più ferrato sull'argomento giochi
<Carlin0>  a dopo ...
<erman> ma no e solo per i giochi carlino devi anche notare quando uso le foto
<erman> tipo immagini raw
<ultras> nn riesco a registrarmi
<ultras> Abs0l3m|AwaY ma come faccio a tenere sempre lo stesso nikname
<ultras> nn riesco a registrarmi
<Carlin0> !registrazione | ultras
<ubot-it> ultras: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Abs0l3m> ciao a tutti. volevo sapere se si puo cambiare il nome utente sul forum ubuntu.it
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-18
<Lookatcaso> salve a tutti, ho un problema con la durata della batteria e non riesco a risolverlo in alcun modo, parliamo di 1 ora di durata dal 100%
<Lookatcaso> 2       2
<Lookatcaso> salve a tutti, ho un problema con la durata della batteria e non riesco a risolverlo in alcun modo, parliamo di 1 ora di durata dal 100%
<Mr_Pan> Lookatcaso> magari la batteria é vecchia e non tiene piú la carica o meglio non si carica al 100% delle sue possibilitá
<Lookatcaso> il computer ha meno di un anno
<Lookatcaso> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/VkeH0J8bR36zvatwi83j?signature=6cc53019dc1e42ecd371606eda5627ee01525531ee71775f76d7da55f928c72b&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NzQwODUyODZ9
<gik000> Ciao a tutti!
<gik000> Il mio pc (notebook hd con scheda grafica AMD) non riconosce più il monitor collegato via HDMI. Ho ubuntu 18.04.
<gik000> Il monitor funzionava fino a che non l'ho scollegato e successivamente il notebook mi si è spento a causa del fatto che la batteria si è scaricata
<gik000> qualcuno sa come devo procedere?
<gik000> grazie a tutti
<naxil81> ciao
<naxil81> sono finalmente riuscito a far partirr linstaller ma con mio rammarico vuole per forza farmi collegare ad internet
<naxil81> e non ho la connessione eth
<naxil81> lubuntu alternate è la iso
<naxil81> non ce modo di continuare l installazione senza internet
<naxil81> ?
<naxil81> mi sa che sono solo
<[Enrico]> naxil81: come mai hai scelto la iso alternate?
<naxil81> perché avevo la usb pen da 1gb
<naxil81> ma non cambiava solo la gui?
<[Enrico]> naxil81: no, cambia proprio l'installer
<[Enrico]> non so se la alternate funziona senza internet. La iso "normale" diciamo dovrebbe funzionare senza internet
<naxil81> ma quindi la alternate ha l obbligo del collegamento?
<[Enrico]> potrebbe
<[Enrico]> mai provato senza sinceramente, ma per quello che fa mi pare proprio che serva internet
<naxil81> cioè?
<[Enrico]> tipo ti applica gli aggiornamenti, ma penso che scarichi proprio tutti i pacchetti da internet
<naxil81> tutte gli installer necessitano eth?
<[Enrico]> quello normale no
<[Enrico]> se non selezioni di installare roba di terze parti durante l'installazione e fai gli aggiornamenti dopo in un secondo momento
<naxil81> potrei usare un hd esterno giusto? e scaricare la lubuntu normale?
<[Enrico]> mai provato
<[Enrico]> ho sempre usato una penna USB
<[Enrico]> se hai un HD USB esterno vuoto prova, male che vada non va
<naxil81> il mio vekkio bios è un po rognoso
<[Enrico]> eh potrebbe non funzionare
<[Enrico]> l'unica è provarew
<naxil81> mado ma non ce iso sotto il gb da installare?
<[Enrico]> nope
<naxil81> le live tipo puppy dml ecc si piantano
<naxil81> partono ma poi non vanno il boot è lentissimo
<naxil81> enrico ma non è che prova a scaricare la lingua?
<problema1> buonasera ,,ho questo problema quesito:ho un acer travelmate 2700..32bit,,,3ghz 1.3giga ram...quale programma potrei istallare?
<xubuntox> Salve a tutti. Ho un problema con una usb pen sandisk. La pennetta se collegata ad un tv LG riesce a funzionare e si vedono i file mp3 e le cartelle.
<xubuntox> se la collego al pc non si riesce a montare e non riesco a formattarla
<xubuntox> qualche soluzione per risolvere
<vitodoc> Prova con gparted
<xubuntox> il problema è che xubuntu nn riesce a montarla
<vitodoc> Con pendrive inserita esegui in un terminale sudo fdisk -l e posta l'output su pastebin https://paste.ubuntu.com/. Copia il link e postalo qui.
<xubuntox> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PpVwsbFqtj/
<vitodoc> ci devi mettere il sudo come ti ho scritto.
<vitodoc> sudo fdisk -l
<vitodoc> oppure
<vitodoc> sudo parted -l
<xubuntox> con parted -I sembra bloccato
<vitodoc> non è una I ma una L elle minuscola, sia nel primo che nel secondo comando. Copia e incolla così non sbagli.
<xubuntox> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5VySspFqMK/
<xubuntox> ok
<xubuntox> con fdisk https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FrzKsXj2XQ/
<vitodoc> Non vedo la pendrive.... Sicuro che sia inserita nella porta usb del pc ?
<xubuntox> si è inserita
<xubuntox> ma vedo che cmq nn riesce a montarla linux
<xubuntox> se non la monta di sicuro non si vede è normale
<vitodoc>  prova ad inserirla in un altra porta usb e ripeti il comando
<xubuntox> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t3kchCfwsD/
<xubuntox> guarda questo
<xubuntox> comando dmesg
<Mr_Pan> ma é formattata exFat?!?!?!
<Mr_Pan> prova formattarla con gparted in modo fat32
<xubuntox> [  777.821256] usb 2-7: Product: Cruzer Glide
<xubuntox> [  777.821257] usb 2-7: Manufacturer: SanDisk
<xubuntox> è fat32 sembra
<xubuntox> sdg1
<Mr_Pan> si ma hai una casino di read error ...
<Mr_Pan> prova a formattarla di nuovo
<xubuntox> dal tool di linux Dischi esce prova a montarla ma non riesce e dall'elenco a sinistra non si vede più
<Mr_Pan> formattala
<xubuntox> !pasteimage
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pasteimage'
<Mr_Pan> ....
<Mr_Pan> hai questo errore  doesn't support DPO or FUA
<Mr_Pan> tipico di problemi fisici
<Mr_Pan> o  alla tabella delle partizioni
<xubuntox> https://pasteboard.co/IHhVtPo.png
<Mr_Pan> devi solo riformattare
<Mr_Pan> se li hai ancora butta la chiavetta
<xubuntox> il problema è che non riesco
<Mr_Pan> a fare cosa  ?
<Mr_Pan> da gparted .-...
<xubuntox> Mr_Pan: nn mi fa formattare la usb
<Mr_Pan> cioé apri gparted seleztioni la usb e che ti dice  ?
<xubuntox> Mr_Pan: guarda la foto su pasteboard
<Mr_Pan> domanda li vedo zram !?!?!  che roba e'... di certo non la chiavetta ...
<Mr_Pan> xubuntox> la sto guardando ma se non parli ...
<xubuntox> zram è una sorta di ram dedicata per velocizzare il pc
<Mr_Pan> si ok
<Mr_Pan> la usb ...
<Mr_Pan> apri gparted
<xubuntox> fatto
<Mr_Pan> in alto a destra elenco a scomparsa seleziona la chiavetta
<xubuntox> https://imgur.com/GsUvgBo.png
<xubuntox> resta in attesa della usb che venga montata
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> hai provato a cambiare porta usb  ?
<xubuntox> si
<xubuntox> fa lo stesso
<Mr_Pan>  hai detto che viene vista come sdg1 giusto   ?=
<Mr_Pan> formattala da console senza gparted
<xubuntox> si
<vitodoc> montata con vista è diverso
<xubuntox> Mr_Pan: indicami il codice da terminale
<Mr_Pan> sudo umount sdg1
<xubuntox> gparted l'ha trovata sto provando a formattarla
<Mr_Pan> sudo mkdosfs -F 32 -I /dev/sdg1
<Mr_Pan> ah ok
<Mr_Pan> ci voleva solo tempo ...
<Mr_Pan> infatti se la vedevi da console dovevi vederla anche da gparted
<xubuntox> umm però ho poche speranze sembra che si sia bloccato pure gparted :S
<xubuntox> Errore di input/output durante la scrittura su /dev/sdg
<Mr_Pan> butta la chiavetta
<xubuntox> https://imgur.com/oIRPmxx.png
<xubuntox> credo sia l'unica via. però cosa assurda il tv lg vede tutti i file che c'erano sopra
<Mr_Pan> si ok ma andavano  ?
<xubuntox> si erano canzoni
<xubuntox> si leggevano tutti
<Mr_Pan> uhmmm
<Mr_Pan> prova a formattarla da console ma non credo cambierá
<xubuntox> umount: sdg1: no mount point specified.
<xubuntox> umount: sdg1: no mount point specified.
<xubuntox> mkfs.fat 4.1 (2017-01-24)
<xubuntox> mkdosfs: unable to open /dev/sdg1: Device or resource busy
<xubuntox> strano
<xubuntox> adesso esce montato Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> montato e scrivibile  ?
<xubuntox> https://imgur.com/LSgVrRV.png
<xubuntox> no vabbè la butto
<xubuntox> è sparita di nuovo dall'elenco
<Mr_Pan> fiondala
<xubuntox> :D
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-19
<Neri> buongiorno
<Neri> qualcuno ha dei problemi della connessione wifi con ubuntu 18.04?
<Mr_Pan> Neri> che domanda sarebbe?!?!
<MrMiao> Ciao a tutti ho un problema che mi perseguita da giorni con una installazione fresh di Ubuntu 18.04, ogni tanto durante sia lavori a basso che a pieno carico freeza del tutto e non sono piu in grado di utilizzare mouse e tastiera e sono costretto a riavviare il sistema, capita SEMPRE durante l'utilizzo. Cosa può essere?
<MrMiao> Il mio sistema è dotato di una vecchia GTX 660 da 1gb, 16 GB ram ddr1333 in XMP a 1600, un i5 4790k
<MrMiao> e un ssd kingstone da 256 gb sata 3
<[Enrico]> MrMiao: le nvidia danno problemi su Linux
<Mr_Pan> eh giá puzza di problema driver
<MrMiao> C'è poco che possa fare se non scollegarla? Non ho però mai avuto problemi fin ora con una GTX 970 e una GT 9600
<[Enrico]> è la causa più probabile
<[Enrico]> MrMiao: puoi provare a installare i driver proprietary nvidia
<[Enrico]> MrMiao: se non li stai già usando. Danno una serie di problemi diversi, ma non dovrebbero freezare il computer così nel mezzo
<[Enrico]> MrMiao: mi raccomando segui solo le istruzioni ufficiali ubuntu se vuoi provare i driver proprietari nvidia, non seguire guide random su internet
<MrMiao> Nono non li sto usando e ho provato ma freeza tutto ancor prima di installarli ahahah
<[Enrico]> i driver nvidia possono schiantare il sistema facilmente se installati non correttamente
<MrMiao> Grazie mille comunque ragazzi del supporto, top!
<[Enrico]> MrMiao: eh li devi installare da riga di comando probabilmente
<[Enrico]> MrMiao: anzi no
<[Enrico]> MrMiao: fai il boot del sistema con grafica ridotta, aggiungendo "nomodeset" alle opzioni del bootloader (vado a memoria eh)
<MrMiao> Intanto provo con la versione 19.04 e installo i proprietari, vediamo..
<[Enrico]> non sono sicuro se sia nomodeset o nomodset
<MrMiao> Va bene ora provo e ti dico
<MrMiao> Il comando è nomodeset, per ora non sta dando problemi, adesso vedo di installare i driver proprietari testati
<MrMiao> PS: Per completezza aggiungo che ho due switch per schermo, tastiera e mouse, non saranno quelli a dare questo tipo di problemi?
<Guest52358> Salve a tutti. volevo chiedere info riguardo l'audio ed il microfono in Xubuntu. Oggi mi sono imbattuto in questo problema, l'audio dalle cuffie si sente ma il microfono non riesce a registrare e non riesco neanche a sentirlo.
<Guest52358> come posso sistemare questo problema? ho anche una cuffia con microfono integrato che vorrei usare, ma non riesco ne ad usare un microfono singolo, ne ad utilizzare il mic integrato alle cuffie
<Mr_Pan> Guest52358> controlla impostazione del mixer
<Mr_Pan> o avvia
<Mr_Pan> pavucontrol
<Guest52358> Mr_Pan: grazie per la risposta
<Mr_Pan> Guest52358> da li aggiiusta ingressi e uscite e volumi
<Guest52358> da alsa mixer il volume del mic è al 50 60 %
<Mr_Pan> si ma avvia pavucontrol il mixer grafico
<Mr_Pan> se nn é installato installallo
<Mr_Pan> installalo ... sorry
<Guest52358> si già è presente
<Guest52358> vedo l'asticella del mic che sale e scende
<Guest52358> quindi dovrebbe arrivare l'audio
<Guest52358> ma non riesco a registrare nulla
<Guest52358> arecord -d 10 /tmp/test-mic.wav
<Guest52358> con questo comando ho provato a creare un audio registrato dal mic ma nulla
<Guest52358> Sotto al Microfono ho una Doppia MM gli altri anno tutti 00
<Mr_Pan> ok é mto
<Mr_Pan> spostati con le frecce sulla colonna mic e premi m
<Guest52358> perfetto come modifico mm
<Guest52358> a
<Guest52358> nada de nada lo stesso
<Guest52358> https://imgur.com/IBfIpkL.png
<Mr_Pan> Guest52358> premi f4 visualizzazione Cattura
<Mr_Pan> ah no scusa sei gia in F% Tutto
<Mr_Pan> f5
<Mr_Pan> ok perché non apri pavucontro l
<Guest52358> https://imgur.com/2agTUF8.png
<Guest52358> adesso ho collegato cuffia e mic integrato
<Guest52358> questa cuffia ha il cavo sdoppiatore per mic e per cuffia
<Mr_Pan> e il pc ha ingresso mic e uscita cuffie o combo  ?
<Mr_Pan> io personalmente ho cuffia da cellulare con microfono sul filo e uscita unica e lo uso su porta audio combo cuffia+mic
<Guest52358> il pc ha ingressu cuffia e ingresso mic divisiè un pc fisso
<Guest52358> Mr_Pan: hai un portatile
<Mr_Pan> si
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Guest52358> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Guest52358> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hpXYpyxXXC/
<Guest52358> cmq ho collegato il microfono singolo e da alsamixer infondo c'è loopback disabled ho messo enabled e nelle casse sento l'audio del microfono
<Mr_Pan> loopback appunto
<AndreaKompressor> buonasera a tutti
<AndreaKompressor> ho appena installato Kubuntu e ancora lo sto configurando, avrei bisogno di qualche consiglio
<AndreaKompressor> riguardo thunderbird
<apt-ghetto> !chiedi | AndreaKompressor
<ubot-it> AndreaKompressor: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<AndreaKompressor> ok grazie
<AndreaKompressor> thunderbird non apre i link contenuti nelle email
<sergiovalenti75> Buona sera a tutti. Qualcuno può aiutarmi? ho appena installato ubuntu 18.04 lts su un hp i5. Al riavvio richiesto a fine installazione mi appare questa frase: minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word,tab lists possible command completions. Anywhere else tab lists possible device or file completions
<sergiovalenti75> grub
<sergiovalenti75> che devo fare?
<sergiovalenti75> a si il titolo è: gnu grub version 2.04
<Alrx> Ho un problema con la scheda wifi
<NIKOLLE> Salve
<NIKOLLE> un saluto a tutti
<gigirock> ciao
<NIKOLLE> non riesco a scaricare Ubuntu 19.10 nè Desktop nè Server
<gigirock> 6 su un sistema linux o windows o cosa ? NIKOLLE
<NIKOLLE> Winzozz
<NIKOLLE> 10
<gigirock> male
<gigirock> NIKOLLE:ma cosa vorresti scaricare la iso per provare o installare ?
<NIKOLLE> si, propriamente la iso
<gigirock> NIKOLLE:per poi fare la chiavetta e provare ?
<NIKOLLE> da mettere su una pennetta con rufus
<gigirock> NIKOLLE:installa rufus .... scarica lui la iso direttamente.
<NIKOLLE> prova tu a vedere se scarica, o è un problema mio di w10 che mi inibisce il download
<gigirock> NIKOLLE:non sto su win adesso
<gigirock> NIKOLLE: che versione di ubuntu vuoi ?
<NIKOLLE> Ok, grazie. Provo
<NIKOLLE> buona serata
<gigirock> NIKOLLE:scarica direttamente da qui.... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/19.10/release/kubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-20
<mariani_inf> buongiorno, ho un pc dove ho grub con installato windows e Ubuntu 16.04 lts
<mariani_inf> se faccio partire dvd con seuto 18.04 arrivo al punto dove mi avvisa della presenza di windows
<mariani_inf> e mi chiede se voglio rimuovere ubunti e reinstallarlo
<mariani_inf> vorrei sapere se windows poi mi continua a funzionare senza problemi
<mariani_inf> ce qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<ptux> salve a tutti ho un pc con due hd in raid1 (raid software) vorrei cancellare il raid per riportarli a zero, e quindi procedere ad una nuova installazione, ma sono bloccato.
<ptux> sui due dischi, infatti, ci sono due partizioni (sda3 e sdb3) formattate come linuxswap che risultano in raid. ma non corrispondono ad un device /dev/mdx
<ptux> ogni buon consiglio è ben accetto...
<Mr_Pan>                                              ptux
<Mr_Pan> ptux> i dischi raid sono solo repository o come dischi di sistema ?
<ptux>  Mr_Pan dischi di sistema.
<ptux> c'era una installazione che vorrei piallare.
<mast3r210> buongiorno a tutti , ho problemi con il dualboot di ubuntu ,non riesco a fare partire linux
<mast3r210> https://pastebin.com/pnAD40At
<mast3r210> in allegato trovere il risultato di fdisk -l
<Mr_Pan> ptux> a parte che potrewsti farlo comunque ddurante installazione del nuovo sistema ma fai partire una live
<Mr_Pan> avvia gparted seleziona i dischi raid e formatta tutto
<mast3r210> Mr_Pan: gia sonolivei
<mast3r210> sono in live
<ptux> Mr_Pan, mica è così scontato..
<Mr_Pan>  ?
<Mr_Pan> se no ndescrivi chiaramente il problema come si fa ad aiutarti
<mast3r210> Mr_Pan: Parli con me?
<Mr_Pan> mast3r210> si
<mast3r210> ho problemi con il ripristino del grub
<mast3r210> ho provato con bootrepair , ma ottengo un errore
<Mr_Pan> quale errore ?
<ptux> come dicevo: non riesco a cancellare le partizioni /dev/sda3 e /dev/sb3 (neppure da gparted
<ptux> )
<Mr_Pan> hai provato a formattare tutto con gparted ?!
<mast3r210> ho formattato tutto in fase di installazione
<mast3r210> con gparted
<ptux> Mr_Pan, la partizione /dev/sd*3, in gparted è marcata con una chiave accanto al nome della partizione. e non mi permette in alcun modo di cancellarla.
<arrio> ciao a tutti, ho un problema che riguarda il thetering wifi con smartphone ed ubuntu 18.04.03. Ho cambiato diverse volte il nome utente addirittura ho formattato  ma quando attivo il thetering wifi da smartphone il nome utente di ubbuntu risulta sempre quello vecchio.
<arrio> Potete aiutarmi, grazie
<arrio> praticamente quando attivo il thetering wifi, sullo smartphone vedo i dispositivi collegati però è presente sempre un vecchio nome utente
<AlexZion> Ciao ragazi, ho un problemino su Kubuntu 18.04, avviando akregator va instantaneamente in crash, ogni volta, e non ho idea del perché, qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento ?
<Mr_Pan> AlexZion> sarebbe  ? non conosco
<Mr_Pan> !info akregator
<ubot-it> akregator (source: akregator): RSS/Atom feed aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:18.12.3-0ubuntu2 (disco), package size 2178 kB, installed size 6303 kB
<Mr_Pan> ok visto
<AlexZion> Mr_Pan: Akregator è l'aggregatore di feed di default in kde
<susy> non riesco a scaricare ubuntu
<Carlin0> susy, in che senso ?
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> https://www.ubuntu.com/download o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<al9000> buonasera qualcuno puo aiutarmi ad aprire e installare un pacchetto .tar.xz?
<Carlin0> !installareprogrammi | al9000
<ubot-it> al9000: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi
<groudon_> tar xfvz pacchetto
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-21
<Stefano17> Salve, sto cercando di installare lubuntu ma non so se ho fatto qualche errore, qualcuno mi può dare un'aiutino? 😅
<Lils> Buongiorno
<felice74> salve ho scaricato ubuntou ma quando vado ad aprirlo mi da pavuer dvd
<felice74> cosa devo fare
<Carlin0> !installazione | felice74
<ubot-it> felice74: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<felice74> siccome non sono un esperto mi dite cosa fare direttamente grazie
<Mr_Pan> felice74> non devi avviarlo da windows devi riavviare e selezionare il dvd come avvio...
<Mr_Pan> segui la guida che ti ha passato Carlin0
<Ivan78> Ciao a tutti ! Come posso scaricare una immagine di Ubuntu che non sia corrotta? Ho provato a scaricarne un paio e più volte ma in fase di installazione mi da sempre un errore, ho provato su più computer ...
<Carlin0> Ivan78, controlla la iso con md5sum
<Carlin0> !md5 | Ivan78
<ubot-it> Ivan78: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<Ivan78> Grazie Carlin0 ho appunto verificato con md5sum e infatti la iso non era intera ..
<Ivan78> @ubot-it grazie !
<Carlin0> Ivan78, se ti da errore potrebbe anche non essere la iso ma ad esempio il programma che usi per metterla su usb
<Ivan78> Che programma consigli Carlin0 ?
<Carlin0> Ivan78, tu cosa usi ?
<Ivan78> ho provato con Rufus ma non va benissimo
<Carlin0> !etcher | Ivan78 prova questo ...
<ubot-it> Ivan78 prova questo ...: Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Carlin0> a dopo ...
<Ivan78> Grazie ! Siete Gentilissimi !
<ziapa> salve, guardo la televisore utilizzando il computer, sono anni che vedo così film, programmi, ecc. Ho fatto l'aggiornamento e il collegamento non funziona più, sul televisore mi compare solo il fondoschermo. sono riuscita, andando su impostazioni/schermo, a mettere come schermo primario il televisore, così mi compaiono le icone del desktop ma non l
<ziapa> a barra di sinistra con l'avvio dei programmi. insomma, se voglio vedere una cosa in streaming mi rimane sul computer e non si proietta sul televisore. sono disperata! mi si è rotto il giocattolo serale! mi aiutate, grazie grazie
<sergiovalenti75> Buona sera, una domanda per cortesia, ho installato ubuntu 18.04 lts ma il pc i5 su chi ho installato  al riavvio generale post installazione mi dice che grub versione 2.04 deve essere installato o comunque qualcosa del genere schermo nero e grub inizio righa.. cosa significa?
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> finalmente sono riuscito a insallare lubuntu
<naxil> ho dovuto lottare col bios un bel po
<naxil> alla fine disabilitand tutti i controlli energetici
<naxil> c'e' qualche buona anima che mi da na mano a fare il check di questo os con l'hw per capire se sono sullo stabile o no?
<naxil> e non devo piu' installare i driver proprietari per la scheda radeon che ho giusto?
<naxil> perche' tutto irc e' morto di sti tempi... maledetto discord
<sergiovalenti75> scusate qualcuno ha idea come installare grub 2.04?
<naxil> ciao sergiovalenti75
<naxil> a che ti serve la 2.04?
<naxil> ciao tomaluca95
<matteo97> Ciao raga, ho installato Deepin DE su ubuntu lts ma non mi piaceva quindi ho rimesso gnome ed eliminato Deepin dal sistema ma mi rimangono le icone sul luncher tipo "Deepin Terminal"
<sergiovalenti75> naxil ciao purtroppo ad installazione ubuntu 18.04 lts avvenuta regolare al riavvio mi appare schermo nero scritte bianche e titolo versione grub 2.04 e sotto mi si dice qualcosa in inglese e poi inizio riga : grub>
<naxil> matteo97 prova a mettere un profilo di icone di gnome da capo
<naxil> sergiovalenti75, potresti secondo me avviare una live da usb e installare da li grub
<naxil> sergiovalenti75, hai sempre la live di ubuntu 18.04?
<sergiovalenti75> si
<naxil> da li dovresti recuperare
<yonda> ciao, quando sblocco lo schermo mi vengono rilevate cuffie anche se non sono collegate. uso ubuntu 18.04 LTS. idee?
<sergiovalenti75> provato ma niente ,il sistema gira ma mi avverte che al prossimo riavvio non potrà caricarsi.
<naxil> con dei comandi reimposti e reinstalli grub originale e se la partizione dove e' installato ubuntu non e' incasinata ripartre
<naxil> sergiovalenti75, cioe' hai gia ripetuto l'installazione di grub da live?
<sergiovalenti75> i comandi li ho trovati su you tube ma per la versione 2.02 e sul 2.04 non funzionano...
<sergiovalenti75> si ho anche cambiato sistema con una live di xubuntu..ma stessa musica....
<sergiovalenti75> xubutu gira ma mi avvisa che al prossimo riavvio non funzionerà perche gli manca grub
<naxil> sergiovalenti75, ma scusa in principio che grub avevi?
<naxil> sei sicuro di metterlo nell'hd che metti di bios come primary in boot?
<Carlin0> !grub | sergiovalenti75 segui la guida per il ripristino
<ubot-it> sergiovalenti75 segui la guida per il ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<naxil> ciao Carlin0
<naxil> mi dai due dritte? finalmente sono riuscito a rimettere lubuntu...
<sergiovalenti75> provato anche questa ma al riavvio ripialla e perde i dati..
<naxil> Carlin0, ho dovuto pero' togliere tutti le robe dell'energia da bios abbassate off...
<naxil> sergiovalenti75, strano pero'... come fa a piallarti grub? ma hai mbr?
<sergiovalenti75> davvero strano... ho pensato che forse dipende dal fatto che ho installato da iso ubuntu 18.04 partendo dal sistema ubuntu 19.10... bo...
<Carlin0> sergiovalenti75, quale procedura ha provato tra quelle descritte dalla guida ?
<sergiovalenti75> la seconda
<Carlin0> cioè?
<sergiovalenti75> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub#predefinito
<yonda> ciao, quando sblocco lo schermo mi vengono rilevate cuffie anche se non sono collegate. uso ubuntu 18.04 LTS. idee?
<sergiovalenti75> questa.. il problema è che non so come fare a passare la schermata in cui mi si dice: system bootorder not found. initializing defaults
<Carlin0> sergiovalenti75, quella non è la guida per il ripristino
<Carlin0> !grub | sergiovalenti75 segui la guida per il ripristino
<ubot-it> sergiovalenti75 segui la guida per il ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<sergiovalenti75> mi chiede un boot entry "boot000agnu grub version 2.04
<Carlin0> leggi la guida giusta sergiovalenti75
<Carlin0> ti ho già mandato il link 2 volte ...
<sergiovalenti75> la guida che dici tu fa riferimento alla 2.02 l' ho seguita ma non ha risolto...
<Carlin0> sergiovalenti75, quale procedura ha provato tra quelle descritte dalla guida ?
<sergiovalenti75> quella in cui il primo comando è questo: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Carlin0> sergiovalenti75, te lo dico per la seconda volta : quella non è la guida per il ripristino ...
<sergiovalenti75> sto seguendo la guida che mi fa reinstallare tutto da capo...mi ci vuole un pò..
<sergiovalenti75> in effetti mi ha fatto spuntare lo scaricamento di terze parti che non avevo fatto prima.. non so se può incidere sul ripristino..
<franc0> buonasera
<franc0> buonasera
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> Carlin0, ma i proprietari driver della scheda video npon devo metterli?
<franc0> desideravo un ' informazione in quanto ho riscontrato un problema con ubuntu
<franc0> ho installato ubuntu su un' hard disk , l' installazione è andata bene , e ubuntu girava perfettamente .
<franc0> poi ho spento il pc e riavviato
<franc0> ma sta ore a caricare senza accedere
<franc0> da cosa può dipendere
<franc0> ?
<naxil> franc0, lo faceva anche a me
<naxil> puo' dipendere da tante cose
<naxil> vedi qualche errore?
<franc0> no non mi da errori , solamente carica all ' infinito
<franc0> tu come hai risolto ?
<naxil> ma prima di entrare?
<naxil> cmq se premi f1 durante il boot dovresti vedere le info verbose a schermo
<Mr_Pan> franc0> mentre sta caricando premi CTRL+ALT+F1
<Mr_Pan> e prova ad entrare da console
<franc0> ok premendo contemporaneamente questi tasti cosa dovrebbe succedere
<sergiovalenti75> Signor Carlin0 grazie risolto. ogni bene a tutti voi per i preziosi aiuti e condivisioni!
<naxil> Mr_Pan, mi dai due dritte?
<Mr_Pan> naxil> ?
<naxil> ho dovuto disattivare tutto le impostazioni energetiche del pc o andava in cpu soft lock
<naxil> ho 3gb di ram e ne vede due
<naxil> ho questa scheda Radeon HD 6670/7670 ma non mi vede i driver di terze parti...
<Mr_Pan> naxil> per la ram sicuro funzioni correttamente  ?
<Mr_Pan> i driver non te li deve veder e.. lidevi installare ..
<naxil> Mr_Pan, per la ram credo che la dedichi alla scheda video anche se e' esterna
<naxil> i driver scusa ma non li vedeva su "terze parti"?
<Mr_Pan> naxil> la dedica a quella integrata ... che processore hai  ?
<naxil> 0:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
<naxil> su una scheda madre che se attivi acpi va tutto super lento
<naxil> ci ho messo 3giorni a imbiffare i settaggi giusti per far andare linux... e' na cosa tra kernel e gestore del bios.. anche altre distro non andavano
<Mr_Pan> naxil> hai su 18.04  ?
<Mr_Pan> devi andare sulla pagina di suporto di amd e scaricare il pacchetto dei driver ed installarli
<naxil> ho 19.04 credo
<naxil> Linux naxil-pc 5.0.0-13-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 15 14:59:14 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<naxil> Mr_Pan, mi consigli i proprietari?
<Mr_Pan> naxil> comunque giusto per dire con le amd meglio gli open
<Mr_Pan> e comunque k8 supporta solo i 32 bit mi pare strano che tu abbia su ubuntu 19.04 (esiste solo 64 bit)
<Mr_Pan> scrivi inconsole
<Mr_Pan> lsb_release -a
<naxil> guarda che e' x86_64 la cpu
<naxil> Description:    Ubuntu 19.04
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> si
<naxil> Mr_Pan, non so se la scheda la riconosce bene
<naxil> cmq l'audio via hdmi non va
<naxil> Mr_Pan, nella tabella che dici tu in quella pagina i driver proprietari non ci sono per la mia scheda
<naxil> mi sa che faccio na caxx a mette i proprietari
<Carlin0> naxil | [19:31:46] finalmente sono riuscito a insallare lubuntu ← che ora è diventato ubuntu , e pure la pcu non è più quella di qualche giorno fa ...vabbè
<Carlin0> cpu*
<naxil> come no
<naxil> e' lubuntu
<Mr_Pan> usa open vanno meglio con amd
<naxil> ma il comando dice ubuntu
<naxil> Carlin0, e' lubuntu
<naxil> e la cpu e' sempre quella
<naxil> ti davo i dati da cpuinfo di winzoz
<naxil> Carlin0, sono riuscito a farlo andare togliendo tutti i controlli energetici il cool n quiet e acpi e altre cose sulla ddr
<naxil> Mr_Pan, ma l'audio via hdmi dovrebbe andare?
<Mr_Pan> naxil> settalo usando pavucontrol
<Mr_Pan> non va in automatico..
<Mr_Pan> apri mixer e alla sched configurazione seleziona uscita hdmi
<naxil> devo abbituarmi a apt install.. na volta era apt-get
<naxil> cmq e' davvero andato avanti molto lubuntu complimenti!!!
<naxil> Carlin0, ma non mi credi,... ;(
<naxil> vabbe' grazie di tutto notte
<gius0> buonasera
<gius0> ho riscontrato un problema con la risoluzione di ubuntu in quanto non riesco a modificarlas
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-22
<mirasci> buongiorno
<mirasci> qualcuno di voi ha installato ubuntu su surface laptop?
<bbanner> mirasci, mi spiace non ancora
<mirasci> grazie
<Hariman02> salve,ho installato da poco ubuntu e ho un problema che sto provando da giorni a sistemare ma non riesco. C'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | Hariman02
<ubot-it> Hariman02: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Hariman02> Mi spiego, ho installato ubuntu 19.10( ho provato anche il 18.4). Appena avviato il sistema tutto perfetto, dopo un po che utilizzo internet la connessione crolla da 40 mega in download a 0.9mega. Ho l'impressione di aver tipo un blocco ogni tot utilizzo dati che non si risolve fino al prossimo riavvio e la situazione si ripete. Ubuntu è installato
<Hariman02>  su un pc fisso e collegato al modem tramite cavo ethernet. Premetto che con windows mai avuto un problema del genere e che gli altri dispositivi connessi navigano senza problemi
<Hariman02> grazie mille a chiunque saprà darmi una mano
<gg10> buongiorno
<gg10> desideravo un supporto per ubuntu in quanto quando provo a mettere la password da terminale mi da errore
<Carlin0> gg10, pass sbagliata ?
<gg10> con precisione mi spunta sorry try again
<Carlin0> parliano di sudo giusto ?
<gg10> si
<Carlin0> puoi ripristinare la pass da recovery mode
<Carlin0> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<gg10> mi chiedevo se password è la stessa di quella che mi cfhiede durante l ' accesso
<simon87> Ciao a tutti
<simon87> Ho bisogno di un piccolo supporto, posso chiedere qui?
<[Enrico]> !chiedi | simon87
<ubot-it> simon87: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<[Enrico]> in altre parole: chiedi pure :)
<simon87> Grazie mille :)  In pratica, non riesco a capire perchè il sistema si blocca e non mi permette di fare assolutamente nulla (in altre parole, devo spegnere il pc drasticamente); potreste indicarmi i log che devo analizzare?
<simon87> Ho trovato i log; https://pastebin.com/rfeW9M1Y qualche suggerimento?
<Claudio2342> Ragazzi buonasera. Ho problemi con ubuntu. Chi disponibile?
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-23
<stealth67> ciao, vorrei installare ubuntu su imach con parallel desktop, ma quando avvio per installare, ubuntu parte subito nell'installazione in inglese e non mi permette di fare le scelte all'inizio tipo installa o avvia live ecc..
<Carlin0> stealth67, installi da dvd o usb ?
<stealth67> iso
<stealth67> crea macchina virtuale
<Carlin0> ah installazione virtuale ?
<stealth67> con parallel
<Carlin0> non diamo supporto a installazioni virtuali
<stealth67> ok
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> mi succede na cosa strana
<naxil> su youtube il video e' veloce e senza rallentamenti... ma la pagina va a rallentatore... tipo se passo da fullscreen a finestra eccc.. il video si vede bene e nn rallenta mai.. ma il passaggio e' rallentato e ci mette un po' a cambiare modalita'
<naxil> qualche suggerimento?
<naxil> le altre parti della pagina vanno a rallentaore
<sankgreen70> ciao ho un lettore dvd lg modello gp90eb70 ma non riesco ad utilizzarlo su linux come devo fare?Grazie
<naxil> sankgreen70, l bios te lo riconosce?
<sankgreen70> non lo so sono un neofita di linux l'ho installato su vm e lo usa da li
<naxil> ah ok quindi su windows te lo vede
<sankgreen70> ciao sono un neofita di linux adesso vedo il lettore dvd ma non far partire l'eseguibile da linux installato su vm
<Carlin0> sankgreen70, non diamo supporto a installazioni virtuali
<naxil> Carlin0, ciao
<naxil> guarda che mi dice apt..
<naxil> https://controlc.com/d6bdf2cb
<Carlin0> naxil, ho giusot 10 minuti e poi scappo
<naxil> possibile che nei repository c'e' una ' di troppo?
<Carlin0> prova a scaricar equel pacchetto e installarlo a mano
<Carlin0> sembra tanto un bug
<naxil> quei file sono generati automaticamente col nome dei deb sul server dei repo?
<Carlin0> le dipendenze sono contenute nel pacchetto principale scritte nel file control
<naxil> quindi quella virgola di troppo?
<Carlin0> è un accento
<Carlin0> prova  a scaricare ...
<naxil> cosa?
<naxil> a mano quel deb?
<Carlin0> dmraid
<Carlin0> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/dmraid
<Carlin0> scappo ...
<naxil> aspe Carlin0 ... da discover sembra andare
<naxil> vabbe' grazie cmq
<naxil> ci si sente dopo
<naxil> ho risolto Carlin0
<naxil> cambiando il file status
<naxil> Carlin0, ho riavviato ed e' successo un macello
<naxil> poi ho spento riavviato ed e' andato
<naxil> ho anche un problema con alsa
<naxil> su un programma
<naxil> ciao gigirock
<naxil> che si dice?
<gigirock> naxil:aspe torno subito
<naxil> okkk
<gigirock> eccomi
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> non riesco a fa due cose
<naxil> prima ho resettato
<naxil> e riavviandosi e' successo un casino
<gigirock> ma 6 online e quindi non e' che sia tutto sto disastro
<gigirock> naxil:servono info
<gigirock> che versione che ubuntu desktop portatile.... etc etc
<naxil__> gigirock, cmq la penna usb che ho wifi la riconosce con un'altro nome
<naxil__> ma va...
<naxil__> mi sa che devo compila a mano i driver
<gigirock> naxil__:controlla nel dmesg che chip monta quel dongle, e poi controlla le guide...
<naxil__> la penna e' questa su lsusb TP-Link TL-WN722N v2
<naxil__> anche se e' la v3
<naxil__> su dmesg e' r8188eu 1-3:1.0 wlx503eaa79518d: renamed from wlan0
<naxil__> non credo sia la stessa cosa vero?
<gigirock> naxil__:perche' ? TP-link e' il produttore il chip e' un realtek r8188eu ... cmq cerca le guide per quel chip
<gigirock> naxil__:ancora non conosco la versione di ubuntu che hai
<naxil__> lubuntu 19.04
<naxil__> gigirock sul sito ufficiale c'e' solo un pdf
<naxil__> che spiega come compilare
<naxil__> gigirock, il sito dice di usare gcc 5.4 io ho gli 8,3
<naxil__> mi sa che se ci provo faccio un casino
<gigirock> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1170202/how-to-install-rtl8188eus-driver-on-ubuntu-18-04 vedi
<gigirock> naxil__:cerca nel github purtroppo su questo canale non posso linkare siti 'alieni'
<naxil__> gigirock, ma io ho gia il mdulo 8188eu su lsmod
<naxil__> quindi gia c'e'
<naxil__> giusto?
<gigirock> si controlla che non ci sia qualche cosa da blacklistare.....
<naxil__> r8188eu               430080
<naxil__> gigirock, come era il comando per vedere gli ultimi errori di boot?
<gigirock> naxil__:dmesg
<gigirock> naxil__:prova dmesg | grep 8188
<naxil__> gigirock, ricordo che c'era qualcosa su la lista di boot del kernel
<naxil__> ma non ricordo il comando
<gigirock> dmesg mostra tutto non solo gli errori
<naxil__> si ma quando il kernel si impalla in avvio non faceva un log da qualche parte
<gigirock> error log ?
<gigirock> tutti i log sono in var/log
<naxil> gigrock
<naxil> gigirock, cioe' questi della tplink fanno un pdf con le istruzioni per compilare.. ma non linkano il source.. geni
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-24
<sankgreen70> CIAO SONO UN NEOFITA DI LINUX CÈ QUALCUNO CHE PUÒ AIUTARMI CON DEI DUBBI SU SSH
<ddp`> giorno
<fabio_cc> !ciao | ddp`
<ubot-it> ddp`: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ddp`> grazie
<Giosh> Ciao a tutti
<Giosh> non riesco a usare chat77 su ubuntu
<Giosh> ho seguito iol modo per installare jdk...effetivamente pare esserci...pero la chat non viene aperta lo stesso...sapete aiutarmi_
<Carlin0> Giosh, cosa sarebbe chat77 ?
<Giosh> 77chat scusa...una chat che ha bisogno di java per essere aperta
<Carlin0> Giosh, e cosa sarebbe ? un programma ? un sito o che ?
<fabio_cc> Giosh, java ormai non è più supportato dai browser
<fabio_cc> Giosh, Giosh, https://support.mozilla.org/it/kb/plugin-npapi
<fabio_cc> Giosh, https://www.java.com/it/download/faq/chrome.xml
<fabio_cc> Giosh, https://www.java.com/it/download/help/firefox_java.xml
<fabio_cc> Giosh, dal 2020 potrai salutare anche adobe flash
<fabio_cc> Giosh, invece per le applicazioni java web start non ci dovrebbe essere alcun problema, assicurati solo di aver installato il jre: sudo apt install openjdk-11-jre
<fabio_cc> Giosh, non ricordo se per le applicazioni java web start è necessario anche il plugin, ad ogni modo per sicurezza sudo apt install icedtea-8-plugin
<fabio_cc> Giosh, ma ripeto il plugin non funziona più nei browser
<Giosh> scusa sono un po tonto in queste cose...in partica se ho ubuntu e voglio aprirela chat di questo sito> http://www.77chat.com/rooms.shtml
<Giosh> come faccio
<Carlin0> Giosh, nel sito è scritto che siccome l'admin sa che non è più supportato java sta creando una nuova piattaforma
<Giosh> ...e quindi per ora non c[ modo di usarlo_
<Carlin0> è un problema del loro server , contattali
<dan79> buona sera
<fabio_cc> Giosh, per inciso il problema non è ubuntu ma il supporto di java da parte dei browser, che è venuto meno (a prescindere dal sistema operativo), del resto come Carlin0 ti ha fatto notare è scritto anche sul sito della chat
<Carlin0> basterebbe che desseo l'indirizzo del server per poterlo accedere con un client
<fabio_cc> si sempre ammesso che sia una chat irc
<Carlin0> si si , fanno così per guadagnare con google adsense e  la pubblicità , è la nuova frontiera :P
<c3po993> Ciao a tutti, è tutto il giorno che cerco di installare ex novo Ubuntu 19.10, ma la schermata di installazione si blocca. Inoltre ho notato che durante l'installazione le ventole girano al massimo. Ho provato di tutto, anche in safe graphics mode e in trial mode. Il pc ha come motherboard la Asus H110M-A, i5-8400, 8GB ram, gpu gtx1050 ti
<c3po993> Qualche idea su come poter fare?
